# randumb shit



## Mr Biggs

how about if we keep all the bullshit and stupid question's or just any question here. this way no one will talk shit to you for starting topic's or asking question's, and not highjack someone else's topic by talking shit on it. or if you like just to show something and not have to make a new topic on it. like if you have shit for sale. or to trade, whatever it may be.anything go's here :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

why.what the hell did you start now. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 01:35 PM~5788998
> *why.what the hell did you start now. :biggrin:
> *


na just got tired of seeing someone start a topic and everyone jump on them. or poor carl get it from all these guy's. now he can talk shit back. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 02:39 PM~5789031
> *na just got tired of seeing someone start a topic and everyone jump on them. or poor carl get it from all these guy's. now he can talk shit back. :biggrin:
> *



no shit.I always said.Its just a piece of plastic.  some people take it to far.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 03:46 PM~5789085
> *no shit.I always said.Its just a piece of plastic.  some people take it to far.
> *


very true


----------



## bigdogg323

yeah that's a good idea biggs and people don't take it personal like other people do


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 03:39 PM~5789031
> *na just got tired of seeing someone start a topic and everyone jump on them. or poor carl get it from all these guy's. now he can talk shit back. :biggrin:
> *


Way to go BIGGS ! Always thinking of others ! 

Now you know if this topic stay true to its title , This will be the most hit topic in the Model section ! 


With that said I got something to say ! Sence this is the place for it be RIGHT ! Ok then ! 

*COME ON GUYS* !

I dont think its the lowriders not getting the focus of the judges its the builds ! 

I know some of you think i am putting you and your builds down But MAN LOOK AT WHAT YOU TAKE TO A SHOW ! 

Just cause you bought some Wheels and subs dont think its a winner PLEASE under stand what i am pointing out ! I dont want to be a Prick or ass whole But look at what we are telling the public ! 

ALWYAS try your best ! And be willing to learn and take in what others say when you ask for help or want to Know How I use the gel pens or Biggs does his resin , Js Hydro ! And then look at what the great builders are putting out ! 

I am not asking for you all to build show stopping models just use all the parts , paint them nice and leave your finger prints on your fingers !

Thats what i got ! So lets let the Mouths run !Now that i have given you guys something to bitch about !


----------



## carl

thank u biggs


----------



## bigdogg323

yeah that's a good idea biggs and people don't take it personal like other people do


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 04:03 PM~5789134
> *minidereams IS A ASS J/K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

I'll let this topic stay up, as long as it doesn't turn into a post whoring party.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 01:09 PM~5789167
> *I'll let this topic stay up, as long as it doesn't turn into a post whoring party.
> *


yup


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 02:01 PM~5789127
> *thank u biggs
> *


u r welcome


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5789167
> *I'll let this topic stay up, as long as it doesn't turn into a post whoring party.
> *


thank you martin. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Now its a party ! You guys know i cant start anymore shit till Project 59 get in here !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 02:16 PM~5789232
> *<span style='font-family:Geneva'>king post whore. is in the house*


----------



## carl

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 03:18 PM~5789245
> *YOU #1 POST WHORE
> ......MINI #2 POST WHORE
> ......CARLA...#3 POST WHORE
> .....ME...#4 POST WHORE :biggrin: *


----------



## bigdogg323

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## carl

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 02:18 PM~5789245
> *king post whore. is in the house
> *


hell ya


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 03:19 PM~5789262
> *hell ya
> *


   :0 CARLA :buttkick:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 04:19 PM~5789258
> *YOU #1 POST WHORE
> ......MINI #2 POST WHORE
> ......CARLA...#3 POST WHORE
> .....ME...#4 POST WHORE :biggrin:
> *


DANG IT ! I am always right behind BIGGS ! Man that guy has frist locked up all around me !LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

damn, i don't think you guys will make it past page three at this rate, lol


----------



## bigdogg323

hhhhhhhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 03:21 PM~5789272
> *DANG IT ! I am always right behind BIGGS ! Man that guy has frist locked up all around me !LOL!
> *


As long he dont sit on you. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## carl

good song crazy bitch http://www.videocodezone.com/videos/b/buck...razy_bitch.html


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5789280
> *damn, i don't think you guys will make it past page three at this rate, lol
> *


they will get burned out soon.. they just have to vent a lil


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 04:22 PM~5789280
> *damn, i don't think you guys will make it past page three at this rate, lol
> *


What your giving use a limit to this LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 04:23 PM~5789298
> *What your giving use a limit to this  LOL!
> *


well i said as long as it's not a whore topic..and so far that's all it is, lmao


----------



## carl

save a horse ride me


----------



## MARINATE

_*SWEET........................................................POST WHORES.................................................................................................................................................  :uh:  :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0   *_


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 03:23 PM~5789297
> *they will get burned out soon.. they just have to vent a lil
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 04:24 PM~5789309
> *well i said as long as it's not a whore topic..and so far that's all it is, lmao
> *


Hey i post a ture bitch at the start of this ! So it has served a little of its being right !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 03:25 PM~5789320
> *save a horse ride me
> *


GO HOME & BUILD SOMETHING CARLA...OR BETTER YET GO PUT SOME MAKE UP ON!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 03:25 PM~5789320
> *save a horse ride me
> *



ok carl.I havnt ragged on you yet.but what the hell are you talking about.


----------



## carl

save a horse ride a red neck


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 04:26 PM~5789334
> *ok carl.I havnt ragged on you yet.but what the hell are you talking about.
> *


Its a country song by BIG and RICH!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 03:28 PM~5789347
> *save a horse ride a red neck
> *



ok.which one of you gave this homie some baby powder to sniff.


----------



## carl

http://www.videocodezone.com/videos/b/buck...razy_bitch.html


----------



## carl

69


----------



## Lownslow302

meh its more fun in ot l8trz


----------



## lowrid3r

were is beto at???????????????


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 17 2006, 05:33 PM~5789880
> *were is beto at???????????????
> *


drunk passed out somewhere..


----------



## carl

lol


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 02:13 PM~5789202
> *yea boiiiii.a post whoring party.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You guys were having a party on here and didn't invite me :angry: 

PARTY TIME :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 17 2006, 06:33 PM~5789880
> *were is beto at???????????????
> *


Yea i ant hread or seen him on for a week ! Is he on a trip ?


BETO everything cool WHERE YOU AT !?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14

page 4 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 05:44 PM~5789956
> *:0 You guys were having a party on here and didn't invite me :angry:
> 
> PARTY TIME :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> *



what.you didnt get the email. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 06:52 PM~5790013
> *
> 
> page 4 :biggrin:
> *


where are these coolsmiles coming from


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 05:53 PM~5790019
> *where are these coolsmiles coming from
> *



i want to know also. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 04:53 PM~5790017
> *what.you didnt get the email. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Mr.Biggs forgot to send it to me... :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 17 2006, 01:19 PM~5789258
> *YOU #1 POST WHORE
> ......MINI #2 POST WHORE
> ......CARLA...#3 POST WHORE
> .....ME...#4 POST WHORE :biggrin:
> *



ahhh u forgot about vegas cutty

lmao 

j/k


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 04:54 PM~5790025
> *i want to know also. :biggrin:
> *



its a secret :nono: :nono: ...j/p

click on the simile and it should take you there


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 05:54 PM~5790026
> *:0 Mr.Biggs forgot to send it to me... :angry:
> *



i told you not to hang around him. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 01:28 PM~5789347
> *save a horse ride a red neck
> *



so wut u are sayin u wanna ride a red neck

:barf:
:barf:
:barf:
:barf:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 04:58 PM~5790045
> *i told you not to hang around him. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 he's a bad influence :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 03:58 PM~5790045
> *i told you not to hang around him. :biggrin:
> *


dee dee dee dee dee :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 06:00 PM~5790061
> *:0 he's a bad influence :roflmao:
> *



he is.but dam can he build. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:00 PM~5790058
> *so wut u are sayin u wanna ride a red neck
> 
> :barf:
> :barf:
> :barf:
> :barf:
> *


yup he wants red neck


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 17 2006, 05:01 PM~5790065
> *he is.but dam can he build. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: very true


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 02:24 PM~5789309
> *well i said as long as it's not a whore topic..and so far that's all it is, lmao
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

yup you know how whores are


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BigPoppa

how about posting some pet peeves? Do these in a Sam Kinison voice.

Stop painting on your fucking chrome - FOIL MOTHAFUCKAS!!

Metallic gold paint is not GOLD PLATING!!!!

If you try to do some crazy suiciding shit, and when you can look into the engine compartment and see the front seat, guess what IT LOOKS LIKE ASS!!!!!!

Think about scale dammit. I seen too many plumbed hydraulics looking like they got 2" firehoses.

Hey, got a question! USE THE FUCKIN SEARCH FUNCTION

on the plus side, I've seen a lot of improvement in the past few years since I started, especially in 1ofakind, and it sure is great seeing some bigtime builders join in.


----------



## Wicked




----------



## zfelix

New Page!!!!!!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:04 PM~5790082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: THATS WHY I DIDN'T WANNA GIVE UP THE SECRET LOCATION OF THOSE SIMILES.....NOW EVERYBODY'S USING THEM.....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 07:05 PM~5790086
> *how about posting some pet peeves?  Do these in a Sam Kinison voice.
> 
> Stop painting on your fucking chrome - FOIL MOTHAFUCKAS!!
> 
> Metallic gold paint is not GOLD PLATING!!!!
> 
> If you try to do some crazy suiciding shit, and when you can look into the engine compartment and see the front seat, guess what IT LOOKS LIKE ASS!!!!!!
> 
> Think about scale dammit.  I seen too many plumbed hydraulics looking like they got 2" firehoses.
> 
> Hey, got a question!  USE THE FUCKIN SEARCH FUNCTION
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

I got another one, when someone posts like 10 pics, don't fuckin quote all the damn pics just for a thumbs up. We get the fucking idea.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 04:07 PM~5790101
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: THATS WHY I DIDN'T WANNA GIVE UP THE SECRET LOCATION OF THOSE SIMILES.....NOW EVERYBODY'S USING THEM.....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lol naw i could get the same shit off off smiley central


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 05:08 PM~5790107
> *I got another one, when someone posts like 10 pics, don't fuckin quote all the damn pics just for a thumbs up.  We get the fucking idea.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 04:05 PM~5790086
> *how about posting some pet peeves?  Do these in a Sam Kinison voice.
> 
> Stop painting on your fucking chrome - FOIL MOTHAFUCKAS!!
> 
> Metallic gold paint is not GOLD PLATING!!!!
> 
> If you try to do some crazy suiciding shit, and when you can look into the engine compartment and see the front seat, guess what IT LOOKS LIKE ASS!!!!!!
> 
> Think about scale dammit.  I seen too many plumbed hydraulics looking like they got 2" firehoses.
> 
> Hey, got a question!  USE THE FUCKIN SEARCH FUNCTION
> 
> on the plus side, I've seen a lot of improvement in the past few years since I started, especially in 1ofakind, and it sure is great seeing some bigtime builders join in.
> *


well said big poppa :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 07:07 PM~5790101
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: THATS WHY I DIDN'T WANNA GIVE UP THE SECRET LOCATION OF THOSE SIMILES.....NOW EVERYBODY'S USING THEM.....LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


right click/properties = location of your picture  


and i was being serious about the whoring..if you wanna talk about something particular...go right ahead, just don't whore the topic


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:08 PM~5790108
> *lol naw i could get the same shit off off smiley central
> *


 :wave: zfelix78caddy


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

What Gets On My Nevrves is when people post up the same damn topics!!

who has a spring hopper for sell how much for this how much for that

gets annoying

SEARCH ENGINE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!

and also when people try 2 get stuff for free

sayin all there models got stolen :uh:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:11 PM~5790125
> *What Gets On My Nevrves is when people post up the same damn topics!!
> 
> who has a spring hopper for sell how much for this how much for that
> 
> gets annoying
> 
> SEARCH ENGINE PEOPLE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and also when people try 2 get stuff for free
> 
> sayin all there models got stolen :uh:
> *


that sure does get annoying  :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302

topics like these :angry: :angry: :angry: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274212


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 04:14 PM~5790136
> *that sure does get annoying    :angry:
> *



yea and when people ask 2 buy shit and when u tell them the price they are like nvm thats 2 much

Take your ass 2 wal-mart then


----------



## BigPoppa

STOP ASKING TO BUY MY SHIT, I'LL YOUR SORRY ASSES KNOW WHEN I'M SELLING!

And you best believe it will be on April Fools again


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 04:16 PM~5790151
> *STOP ASKING TO BUY MY SHIT, I'LL YOUR SORRY ASSES KNOW WHEN I'M SELLING!
> 
> And you best believe it will be on April Fools again
> *



Lol That Was Pretty Funny Biggs :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i hate it when someone says he building just to look cool for everybody even though he has'nt build for about 4'5 years has pics from 95 then still talk shit about
others even though he can't build anything yall know who u are


----------



## zfelix

Also Another thing is when people post there die-cast cars they got from the swap meet or posting sumones cars that isnt even theres


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2006, 07:17 PM~5790155
> *i hate it when someone says he building just to look cool for everybody even though he has'nt build for about 4'5 years has pics from 95 then still talk shit about
> others even though he can't build anything yall know who u are
> *


at least name some names, make it interesting, lmao


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 17 2006, 05:15 PM~5790145
> *topics like these :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=274212
> *


Yea those are the worst :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2006, 04:17 PM~5790155
> *i hate it when someone says he building just to look cool for everybody even though he has'nt build for about 4'5 years has pics from 95 then still talk shit about
> others even though he can't build anything yall know who u are
> *


New Page


what i hate is when people say they havnt build in a couple years and then when they post there shit it isnt even really tight :uh:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 05:18 PM~5790160
> *Also Another thing is when people post there die-cast cars they got from the swap meet or posting sumones cars that isnt even theres
> *


amen brotha


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 06:18 PM~5790168
> *Yea those are the worst :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


real funny


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:18 PM~5790160
> *Also Another thing is when people post there die-cast cars they got from the swap meet or posting sumones cars that isnt even theres
> *


yup felix u tell them say no to diecast :thumbsdown:


----------



## lowridin14

page 6 already :0 :0


----------



## BigPoppa

two words (with a few exceptions)



FUCK DIECAST


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:19 PM~5790170
> *New Page
> what i hate is when people say they havnt build in a couple years and then when they post there shit it isnt even really tight  :uh:
> 
> 
> *


i know huh


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 04:21 PM~5790188
> *two words (with a few exceptions)
> And Build Your Own Shit!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> 
> :cheesy:*


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 05:21 PM~5790188
> *two words (with a few exceptions)
> FUCK DIECAST
> *


you can never go wrong with plastic :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

and i hate it when i glue windows on a car and the glue leeks ugh that pisses me da f*** off!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm on fire here.

If you don't have pics, don't go on saying you got this and that, blah blah blah, just DON'T FUCKIN POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't even like clicking links!

Stop using fuckin camera phones, half the time it looks like a fuckin colored loogie.


----------



## lowridin14

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

10 Members: *lowridin14*, bigdogg323, carl, kustombuilder, 1ofaknd, Minidreams Inc., zfelix78caddy, BigPoppa, pearlmapexdrummer, slameds10

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 04:18 PM~5790166
> *at least name some names, make it interesting, lmao
> *


can't people might take it personal and might hate 

and we don't want haters now do we


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:22 PM~5790198
> *And Build Your Own Shit!!!!!!!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


thats the best to do it LOOK UP


----------



## BigPoppa

I hate it when people post shit like this, WHO FUCKIN CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 05:25 PM~5790226
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 10 Members: lowridin14, bigdogg323, carl, kustombuilder, 1ofaknd, Minidreams Inc., zfelix78caddy, BigPoppa, pearlmapexdrummer, slameds10
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 06:27 PM~5790239
> *I hate it when people post shit like this, WHO FUCKIN CARES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



amen to that.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jul 17 2006, 04:23 PM~5790206
> *you can never go wrong with plastic :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


THATS RIGHT


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## BigPoppa

I HATE WHEN THOSE BIKE FOOS COME ON HERE THINKING THEY'RE THE SHIT!!!!!!


Nah, I'm just playin this time, whattup Socios



> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 17 2006, 05:28 PM~5790247
> *
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

:guns:


----------



## zfelix

carla y dont u post up a build topic


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 17 2006, 07:25 PM~5790227
> *can't people might take it personal and might hate
> 
> and we don't want haters now do we
> *


I dont mind, go ahead and call em out  :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

FUCK CARL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 06:30 PM~5790263
> *FUCK CARL!
> *



dammmm.


----------



## zfelix

lol

ive been on the top last 3 pages :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

I can't stand it when people post a topic "for sale!"...only to put a link to another forsale topic in the same forum :angry: (or three for sale topics for that matter)


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 04:31 PM~5790273
> *I can't stand it when people post a topic "for sale!"...only to put a link to another forsale topic in the same forum  :angry: (or three for sale topics for that matter)
> *



or when people try 2 sell kits u can ust get at the wal-mart right down the street

or when sumone wants 2 buy your build and u never even put for sale on it


----------



## BigPoppa

people who pull this shit-


yO I wUz WOndrin hu B da fOO thAt builT dat Coo $hit I lIKe iT I Gotz sOme baNK FO sUm shIt If itz fo sell I gotZ liKe 20 a dem and Dey aAALLZ BadA$$ dont front but I dont gotz picz cuz mi Cams broke

WTF!!! That took like 3 times as long to type and what the fuck are they teaching in schools now, USE PUNCTUATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carl

my gtx olny some what car i built


----------



## Mr Biggs

daaaaam can't leave you kid's alone for a second.

dam 7 pages. when i said vent. i didn't mean veeeeeeent. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 05:46 PM~5790365
> *
> *


ok we seen it you lil post whore. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 04:43 PM~5790346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gtx olny some what car i built
> *



u built that or u bought it built and u sayin u built it :dunno:

Make A damn Build Topic then 

join the caddy challenge 

do sumthin!


----------



## zfelix

HAHA Im On THE TOP AGAIN!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 05:45 PM~5790358
> *daaaaam can't leave you kid's alone for a second.
> 
> dam 7 pages. when i said vent. i didn't mean veeeeeeent. :0
> *


I feel better now.


----------



## Project59

what up thugs got court tomorrow so if i dont come back ill see ya's all when ever and ill congradulate who ever wins the monte build in advance cross your fingers and hope ill be back to finish up before deadline :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 17 2006, 05:49 PM~5790390
> *I feel better now.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i knew you would.  


wait till i vent. :biggrin: im going to feel alot better.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 17 2006, 04:49 PM~5790392
> *what up thugs got court tomorrow so if i dont come back ill see ya's all when ever and ill congradulate who ever wins the monte build in advance cross your fingers and hope ill be back to finish up before deadline  :scrutinize:
> *


:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

carla...your on the verge of having your posting ability removed for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 05:51 PM~5790408
> *carla...your on the verge of having your posting ability removed for the rest of the evening.
> *


carla go to your room now. :buttkick:


----------



## lowrid3r

who has a set of the chrome two piece d's with the 5.20 tires for sale


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 05:52 PM~5790418
> *carla go to your room now. :buttkick:
> *


and no dessert :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Jul 17 2006, 04:55 PM~5790442
> *who has a set of the chrome two piece d's with the 5.20 tires for sale
> *



i need like 2 sets of those :uh:


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 04:57 PM~5790463
> *i need like 2 sets of those :uh:
> *


me two but i can only afford one set right now :biggrin:


----------



## carl

i am dumb all my models r gay


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 05:00 PM~5790490
> *i am dumb all my models r gay
> *


What Models :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 06:01 PM~5790497
> *What Models :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 04:00 PM~5789123
> *Way to go BIGGS ! Always thinking of others !
> 
> Now you know if this topic stay true to its title , This will be the most hit topic in the Model section !
> With that said I got something to say ! Sence this is the place for it be RIGHT ! Ok then !
> 
> PM tags!
> 
> I get alot of pms asking me to build shit ! paint shit or see a kit in the back ground asking if i would sale ! I give a price or tell them what i would want for it and then never respond or try to talk you down on the price or on the shipping !
> 
> And then last week or 2 when offered some kit up to sale and asked for no dead beats or bull shitters i had 4 guys commit to buy or trade and the only 1 that came real was Deuce 76 !
> 
> DONT WASTE ARE TIME ! You guys have done this alot to a few of us
> 
> Betos preorder deal on the caddies ,
> Biggs front clips with 1ofakind
> 
> And i dont want to put HOMIE 101 on the chopping block but this kid is the frist example about PM asking me to sale . just give me a chance So i told himin my sale topic the treams of the deal NO WORD A WEEK LATER !
> 
> Thanks deuce for keeping your word ! And for the others that dont have the cash or that are tring to sale just for 50.00 or what ever with your store your hurting the hobby ! and what really funny is we got aguy on here tring to sale a 400.00 RC car and this kid offers him a collection of half built kits ,and the kits are easy to find it might be differnt if it was something rare LOL! I know i said some useless shit ! BUT like whats been said before If your tring to sale post pics , keep it in a topic that you have and dont ask the same thing using 5 topics !
> 
> I only post new topics for new kits ! and i have only 2 topics that are or were to sale some items and only 3 off topic post other then that they are to show my builds or projects !
> 
> If i am a post whore but yet can follow the lines of a forum You all should be able to do it also !*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 07:51 PM~5790408
> *carla...your on the verge of having your posting ability removed for the rest of the evening.
> *


Can you control That ! Thats tight !


----------



## boskeeter

well i won't be building models as fast as i used to anymore


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5790539
> *Can you  control That ! Thats tight !
> *


you know this maaaannnn :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 17 2006, 08:06 PM~5790544
> *well i won't be building models as fast as i used to anymore
> *


whys that? the guy that did themfor you move !


----------



## wiseguy808

i have given up building models.................


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Jul 17 2006, 08:15 PM~5790613
> *i have given up building models.................
> *


Will give up your builds LOL!
why ? Why you given help ! A quitter never wins WISE ! From what you have posted you got some nice building skills Clean and not over done ! Think about it before going all the way !


----------



## zfelix

man we have a lot of quiters now!!!


----------



## boskeeter

awww skeet skeet


----------



## DEUCES76

am i the only one that pays people for kits that i post up for sale or what if u say your goin to buy something from someone then buy dont money talks bullshit walks put up or shut up


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 17 2006, 08:34 PM~5790646
> *man we have a lot of quiters now!!!
> *


Now that they cant post other peoples builds they have nothing to show LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 05:38 PM~5790669
> *Now that they cant post other peoples builds they have nothing to show LOL!
> 
> 
> *


i build my own shit i postd quite a few build topics


----------



## boskeeter

not everybody has a camera


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jul 17 2006, 08:37 PM~5790666
> *am i the only one that pays people for kits that i post up for sale or what if u say your goin to buy something from someone then buy dont money talks bullshit walks put up or shut up
> *


Zsa1vf kilrlgf,.fvgkl cmmm m m .


----------



## Wicked

WHAD UP CUZ, I GOT SUMTHIN I WANNA SHOW.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 08:39 PM~5790680
> *Zsa1vf kilrlgf,.fvgkl cmmm    m m .
> *


SORRY FELLAS mY 2YR OLD GRAB THE KEY BOARD !


----------



## boskeeter

well.... ooga booga


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 17 2006, 08:43 PM~5790711
> *well.... ooga booga
> *


bro DC are cheap now you can get 1 for about 40 or 50 at walmart and they are nice !


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 08:12 PM~5790593
> *whys that? the guy that did themfor you move !
> *



no...i just bought an 88 s-10


----------



## boskeeter

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 17 2006, 08:44 PM~5790720
> *bro DC are cheap now you can get 1 for about 40 or 50 at walmart and they are nice !
> *


i'll look into it :cheesy: i did post up a couple builds when my webcam was working, i can get the links


----------



## boskeeter

here's one http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=247542&hl=


----------



## Pokey

Damn, looks like I missed all the fun last night!


----------



## MARINATE

NOW BACK TO THE LS........BUILD OFF...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Here is something new I was trying that doesnt need a whole post. I had a junk body i put a decal on and then some cnady green and then some flake and some more candy. I did it back to back to back. Just to see how it would look with the flakes. It came out ok. Im gonna try to do it better on the next build. What do you think?


----------



## MILAS

i've got a crazy idea here..how about someone put some custom hydros on RAMONE (the 59 impala from the movie CARS..i guess..) any version of him (purple,red,etc)..how bout that? :biggrin: just for fun (or for your kids :biggrin: )


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by MILAS_@Jul 18 2006, 11:04 AM~5794624
> *i've got a crazy idea here..how about someone put some custom hydros on RAMONE (the 59 impala from the movie CARS..i guess..) any version of him (purple,red,etc)..how bout that?  :biggrin: just for fun (or for your kids  :biggrin: )
> *


my radio shcak cant get any of them CARS


----------



## wiseguy808

Well i am not just a plain quitter. i have built for the last 15 yrs and now i just want a bit of a vaction from it thats all. i'm still buying limited kits and doing research on real life cars and messing about with new things. but i have just "quit" building for the moment and i am just waiting for that one car that will relit my fire to get building again.


----------



## Lownslow302

i didnt quit im just procrastinating


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MILAS_@Jul 18 2006, 12:04 PM~5794624
> *i've got a crazy idea here..how about someone put some custom hydros on RAMONE (the 59 impala from the movie CARS..i guess..) any version of him (purple,red,etc)..how bout that?  :biggrin: just for fun (or for your kids  :biggrin: )
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 18 2006, 02:06 PM~5795735
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those wheels like real as hell ! Its amazing the way the can get that detailed !


----------



## lowrid3r

its a photoshop


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jul 18 2006, 03:08 PM~5796271-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those wheels like real as hell ! Its amazing the way the can get that detailed !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrid3r_@Jul 18 2006, 03:11 PM~5796286
> *its a photoshop
> *


only thing photoshopped is the whitewall onto the tire. ramone rolls blackwalls


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 18 2006, 01:06 PM~5796689
> *only thing photoshopped is the whitewall onto the tire. ramone rolls blackwalls
> *


i know i seen it when some one posted it in off topic i saved it my self


----------



## Project59

Whoa!!!!! :0 

Driving while under suspension - DROPPED 
Hit and run (on a fence) - DROPPED 
Failure to produce drivers licence - DROPPED 
Possesion over $5000 - DROPPED 
No Registration - $2500 fine
No insurance - $230 fine 

Got real lucky - PRICELESS 

Thank my lucky star's homies just one more Court date to go July 31 then its all over


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 06:25 PM~5798090
> *Whoa!!!!! :0
> 
> Driving while under suspension - DROPPED
> Hit and run (on a fence) - DROPPED
> Failure to produce drivers licence - DROPPED
> Possesion over $5000 - DROPPED
> No Registration - $2500 fine
> No insurance - $230 fine
> 
> Got real lucky - PRICELESS
> 
> Thank my lucky star's homies just one more Court date to go July 31 then its all over
> *



wtf.who was chasin you. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 18 2006, 06:29 PM~5798108
> *wtf.who was chasin you. :biggrin:
> *


lets not talk about it only thing im willing to say is I wrote off one of my baby's :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 18 2006, 06:36 PM~5798148
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 04:25 PM~5798090
> *Whoa!!!!! :0
> 
> Driving while under suspension - DROPPED
> Hit and run (on a fence) - DROPPED
> Failure to produce drivers licence - DROPPED
> Possesion over $5000 - DROPPED
> No Registration - $2500 fine
> No insurance - $230 fine
> 
> Got real lucky - PRICELESS
> 
> Thank my lucky star's homies just one more Court date to go July 31 then its all over
> *



:0


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 18 2006, 05:25 PM~5798090
> *Whoa!!!!! :0
> 
> Driving while under suspension - DROPPED
> Hit and run (on a fence) - DROPPED
> Failure to produce drivers licence - DROPPED
> Possesion over $5000 - DROPPED
> No Registration - $2500 fine
> No insurance - $230 fine
> 
> Got real lucky - PRICELESS
> 
> Thank my lucky star's homies just one more Court date to go July 31 then its all over
> *


good to hear nothing that bad happened


----------



## erase one

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 19 2006, 12:25 PM~5798090
> *Whoa!!!!! :0
> 
> Driving while under suspension - DROPPED
> Hit and run (on a fence) - DROPPED
> Failure to produce drivers licence - DROPPED
> Possesion over $5000 - DROPPED
> No Registration - $2500 fine
> No insurance - $230 fine
> 
> Got real lucky - PRICELESS
> 
> Thank my lucky star's homies just one more Court date to go July 31 then its all over
> *


Good shit. Ain't nothing like getting charge's dropped and walkin out those doors when you weren't sure how it was going to go down.


----------



## stilldownivlife

good 2 hear project59 but what is possesion of over $5000 is that a crime?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 19 2006, 01:24 AM~5800271
> *good 2 hear project59 but what is possesion of over $5000 is that a crime?
> *


Homie was feeling real GOOD ! thats all we need to know about That ! OK!


----------



## stilldownivlife

oh i thought he meant he had over $5000 buks on him 

ok i get it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 19 2006, 01:30 AM~5800300
> *oh i thought he meant he had over $5000 buks on him
> 
> ok i get it
> *


You know i have seen fools get lookup for carring a large amount of cash ! Oh wait They had Crack in the truck ! Never Mind !


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 18 2006, 11:30 PM~5800300
> *oh i thought he meant he had over $5000 buks on him
> 
> ok i get it
> *


x2 thats what i thought too :cheesy:


----------



## erase one




----------



## erase one

Nah, but seriously. If i want to convert one of these:









Into one of these:









I'd need a Monte Carlo or a Buick GN for a donor right? 

Any info. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

congrats on the good day at court homie.

and im mainly in here to learn but i have more posts then all of ya except 1ofakind

but thats ok im just a rookie and aint got nothin to post with at the moment that aint pile o shit style....


----------



## Pokey

I figured you guys might get a kick out of seeing my daughters' latest build,




























:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang I told Ken not to hit Barbie ! 

Now your Little gril has to go and take Ken in and confort Barbie ! Shit Pokey Thats a clean build ! and SAVE that color ! I can see a lowrider dressed in that ! If not for you Hell I do a Pink 1!


----------



## kustombuilder

nice build.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 19 2006, 07:31 AM~5801412
> *Nah, but seriously. If i want to convert one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need a Monte Carlo or a Buick GN for a donor right?
> 
> Any info.  :biggrin:
> *


if yoiu have that kit , i ned the decals.....


----------



## BigPoppa

I've eyeballed the kits. The problem with the Nascar kit is the roof and the fender flares. I think the front and rear clip along with the hood and trunk should fit on the Monte. Might have to section a peice of the tops of the fenders in too. You would also have to bring the grille and lights back to stock.

Or just send it to Biggs and he'll do it. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 19 2006, 07:31 AM~5801412
> *Nah, but seriously. If i want to convert one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd need a Monte Carlo or a Buick GN for a donor right?
> 
> Any info.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Project59

easy killers i was driving a car for someone and it came back hot but i was told all the numbers were wiped i guess you live and learn but the other possesions with intent are coming up on the 31st but my lawyer figures ill walk with a fine and probation


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 19 2006, 03:50 PM~5804529
> *easy killers i was driving a car for someone and it came back hot but i was told all the numbers were wiped i guess you live and learn but the other possesions with intent are coming up on the 31st but my lawyer figures ill walk with a fine and probation
> *


 :0 THE CAR WAS STOLEN(hot).....WELL GOOD LUCK TO YOU PROJECT59 :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

THE CHROME!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 06:13 PM~5804667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLING BLING ! *


----------



## MARINATE

THATS THE OL SCHOOL 64 IMPLALA FRAME!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 06:16 PM~5804693
> *THATS THE OL SCHOOL 64 IMPLALA FRAME!
> *



I am using an OLD SCHOOL 64 frame from the 69 project but I am modifing it ALOT ! Wait to i post picks up to night !


----------



## MARINATE

HERES SOME PICS OF THE DUECE THAT I TOOK TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Damn MARINATE, the Deuce is lookin' badass!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 08:45 PM~5805431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME PICS OF THE DUECE THAT I TOOK TODAY! :biggrin:
> *


And thats why your 1 of the greats here on LIL!


----------



## MARINATE

THANK U MINI....I BOUGHT THAT KIT LAST YEAR AT THE SAN DIEGO SUPERSHOW FOR $40.00..I WAS LLIKE HELL YEAH...I GOT A SWEET DEAL!  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 06:12 PM~5805547
> *THANK U MINI....I BOUGHT THAT KIT LAST YEAR AT THE SAN DIEGO SUPERSHOW FOR $40.00..I WAS LLIKE HELL YEAH...I GOT A SWEET DEAL!   :biggrin:
> *


40.00?????//

I HOPE THAT IT WAS ALL PLATED ALREADY


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 19 2006, 07:15 PM~5805571
> *40.00?????//
> 
> I HOPE THAT IT WAS ALL PLATED ALREADY
> *


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 19 2006, 08:15 PM~5805571
> *40.00?????//
> 
> I HOPE THAT IT WAS ALL PLATED ALREADY
> *




YUP I BOUGHT IT FROM KJ...... CALI SWANGIN! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 07:16 PM~5805590
> *YUP I BOUGHT IT FROM KJ...... CALI SWANGIN! :biggrin:
> *


In that case, that's a damn good deal!


----------



## MARINATE

THE VERY FIRST CAPRICE I DID LIKE 6 YEARS AGO!


----------



## MARINATE

THE THREE LACS I BUILT WHEN THEY FIRST CAME OUT!!


----------



## erase one

Nice Deuce MARINATE.

Your girl's got skill's Pokey.

candymancaddy, I don't have the Grand Prix kit yet but if I get one you can have the decal's, I don't want them. I'll most likely transplant the front and rear of the GP body onto a Monte like BigPoppa said, I'm just checking reference photo's and figuring out what needs to be done and how to do it at this stage. Eventually I want to have a Grand Prix, Cutlass, LS Monte and Elco with LS clip all built as lowrider's. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 19 2006, 07:18 PM~5805602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN, that 62 is fuking tight!


----------



## vengence

lookin good yalll..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 19 2006, 07:37 PM~5805776
> *Nice Deuce MARINATE.
> 
> Your girl's got skill's Pokey.
> 
> candymancaddy, I don't have the Grand Prix kit yet but if I get one you can have the decal's, I don't want them. I'll most likely transplant the front and rear of the GP body onto a Monte like BigPoppa said, I'm just checking reference photo's and figuring out what needs to be done and how to do it at this stage. Eventually I want to have a Grand Prix, Cutlass, LS Monte and Elco with LS clip all built as lowrider's. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

ttt


----------



## Mr Biggs

that shit look's tight in the sun marinate. keep up the good work homie.


----------



## Blingy76

whats up fellas i am new to this site so if i have made too many post i am sorry.i have been building for a while now probably like12 years.i aint the best and i have rushed some of my cars.some are missing parts.but i would like to learn how to improve some of what skills i have thats why i posted up a few of my cars on here to get some feedback on them.if my rides look like crap i wanna know and i would like to know how to make them better.i need all the help i can get to get back in the builds. i havent really cut any of my rides apart i kinda think it takes away plus i dont wanna ruin the car if i mess up.i have a dremel tool but not sure if the cuts would be to thick.also i use spray cans for paint.i wanna get a airbrush but not sure how to use them so drop me a line guys and help me out thanks.


----------



## boskeeter

i found a a revell plastic caddy kit at wal-mart yesterday, they only had one. i had a choice, use my money for gas to get to work or a model...i hid it well, lol


----------



## boskeeter

i found a a revell plastic caddy kit at wal-mart yesterday, they only had one. i had a choice, use my money for gas to get to work or a model...i hid it well, lol


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 20 2006, 05:00 PM~5812245
> *i found a a revell plastic caddy kit at wal-mart yesterday, they only had one. i had a choice, use my money for gas to get to work or a model...i hid it well, lol
> *


U SHOULD OF BOUGHT THE MODEL IT TAKES NO GAS


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 20 2006, 05:59 PM~5812240
> *i found a a revell plastic caddy kit at wal-mart yesterday, they only had one. i had a choice, use my money for gas to get to work or a model...i hid it well, lol
> *


 :0 you stole it or you hid it at the store for when you get paid???


----------



## boskeeter

i hid it in the store, behind all the other models, lol


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 20 2006, 08:06 PM~5812596
> *i hid it in the store, behind all the other models, lol
> *


i do the same shit :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 20 2006, 08:23 PM~5813349
> *i do the same shit :biggrin:
> *



Yup, top shelf in some other isle. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Jul 20 2006, 03:59 PM~5812240
> *i found a a revell plastic caddy kit at wal-mart yesterday, they only had one. i had a choice, use my money for gas to get to work or a model...i hid it well, lol
> *


i just buy it :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

DAM SINCE EVERYBODY POSTED THERE FEELINGS...IT SEEMS THAT EVERYONE GOT A OFFENDED.............LIKE BIGGS SAID KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Plastic is best ! and part out all the rest !


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 21 2006, 11:48 AM~5816915
> *Plastic is best !  and part out all the rest !
> *


x2 very true


----------



## radicalplastic09

alright i was reading this topic reading your guys rants and i seen something about tilt hood i think cause they said that if u can see the seat then it looks like ass so i on my '60 imp i figured i would put a shaved firewall on but i aint a car genious so here is my question ive seen shaved firewalls on show models but isnt that kinda unrealistic because where would u put all the stuff thats supposed to be on there


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:03 PM~5817984
> *alright i was reading this topic reading your guys rants and i seen something about tilt hood i think cause they said that if u can see the seat then it looks like ass so i on my '60 imp i figured i would put a shaved firewall on but i aint a car genious so here is my question ive seen shaved firewalls on show models but isnt that kinda unrealistic because where would u put all the stuff thats supposed to be on there
> *


most real cars relocate some items or run lines/electronics somewhere else, some parts like the heater blower are eliminated because they don't use them anymore (who drives a show lowrider in 15 degree weather?). Some parts on older cars that are huge like the master cylinder can be replaced with new smaller units somewhere else.

If you update your engine, I think you can get away with a shaved firewall, if you don't, leave it stock.


----------



## radicalplastic09

so what just get a diff mastr cyl. and it will be good or what and if so is in resin


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5818034
> *so what just get a diff mastr cyl. and it will be good or what and if so is in resin
> *


you know, I think most shaved firewalls keep a nice big chromed out master cylinder. But I personally think if you're doing a show car with flip fronts and shaved this and that, you better have a show engine with fuel injection or something.


----------



## radicalplastic09

can i get just the fuel injection setup or do i gotta go out and sell my liver and or little brothers to buy one of those whole built engines to get fuel injection


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:14 PM~5818085
> *can i get just the fuel injection setup or do i gotta go out and sell my liver and or little brothers to buy one of those whole built engines to get fuel injection
> *


kit bash baby, there's good kits out there with that set up like the 67 Impala street machine, which is real nice, or Corvettes and Camaros.


----------



## radicalplastic09

so just fint a kit with fuel injection and steal it and what is bash baby?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:27 PM~5818186
> *so just fint a kit with fuel injection and steal it and what is bash baby?
> *


find a kit and make it work.

"You have to kit bash it to make it work dude"

how's that, a little more clear? :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09

i was just asking you pros so i dont spend the rest of my life looking for something i was hoping to point me in an exact direction


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:36 PM~5818247
> *i was just asking you pros so i dont spend the rest of my life looking for something i was hoping to point me in an exact direction
> *


For a custom model, a lot of times you have to stock up or other kits just for the good stuff like engines. Whenever there's a sale somewhere, stock up, you never know. Corvette's good for the independent rear, the engine, the fans, the seats.


----------



## radicalplastic09

gotcha i got one of those newer race corvettes i think its a dale earnhart one if u know what im talking about would u think i could take some stuff outta that


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 21 2006, 03:44 PM~5818306
> *gotcha i got one of those newer race corvettes i think its a dale earnhart one if u know what im talking about would u think i could take some stuff outta that
> *


I have no idea what you're talking about, but if it looks good and different, sure, go for it. Just remember to test fit


----------



## erase one

Shit, I just blew out some $$$ today. I just got some 57, 68 and 70 Cadillac's, 58, 61, 62, 67, & 70 Impala's, a 66 Buick Wildcat, and a 69 Riviera. I got the fever bad, even sneaked them in past the girlfriend, HA. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 23 2006, 03:18 AM~5825891
> *Shit, I just blew out some $$$ today. I just got some 57, 68 and 70 Cadillac's, 58, 61, 62, 67, & 70 Impala's, a 66 Buick Wildcat, and a 69 Riviera. I got the fever bad, even sneaked them in past the girlfriend, HA. :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A LOT....GOT PICS? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## erase one

Nah not yet, I just got them and I don't have my own camera. Found a guy with model's stacked floor to ceiling selling them off, I'll be back for more no doubt.


----------



## BigPoppa

What torques me is that people seem to think resin casting is some sort of magic. It's a lot of money, time, and equipment to do right, if you think that getting a starter kit from the hobby store and all of sudden you got a resin casting business, you got another thing coming

Also, a word of advice-ebay has got to be my #1 source of reference material.


----------



## radicalplastic09

alright this is waaaaay off of a tradtional 350 small block but would it look totally stupid if i put a supra motor and also would it be compatable i mean if u seen tokyo drift they put a foriegn motor in a mustang


----------



## radicalplastic09

oh oops i might put it in a '60 imp


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 24 2006, 09:13 AM~5831244
> *What torques me is that people seem to think resin casting is some sort of magic.  It's a lot of money, time, and equipment to do right, if you think that getting a starter kit from the hobby store and all of sudden you got a resin casting business, you got another thing coming
> 
> Also, a word of advice-ebay has got to be my #1 source of reference material.
> *


cast it


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

I have these for sale. $9. shipped. 1/24 scale. Just bigger than a quarter.


----------



## radicalplastic09

come on i just need some kind of feed back i dont care if its good or bad


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 25 2006, 06:56 AM~5837990
> *alright this is waaaaay off of a tradtional 350 small block but would it look totally stupid if i put a supra motor and also would it be compatable i mean if u seen tokyo drift they put a foriegn motor in a mustang
> *


I say do it! It's a model, make it your own. It will definetly make it stand out.


----------



## radicalplastic09

but do you think a judge would go for it


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 25 2006, 02:49 PM~5840891
> *cast it
> *


yup, just wave your magic casting wand and poof! parts!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 26 2006, 06:14 AM~5844572
> *but do you think a judge would go for it
> *


Forget about the judges, build for yourself!


----------



## radicalplastic09

alright i agree im gonna do it do you think it would be harder to run plumbing and wiring


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 26 2006, 08:05 AM~5845075
> *alright i agree im gonna do it do you think it would be harder to run plumbing and wiring
> *


More than likely


----------



## Project59

alright all you crazy scratch builders think any of you can make me a set of these rims?????


----------



## lowridin14

:0 NICE RIDE


----------



## Pokey

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 27 2006, 07:54 AM~5850942
> *http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This should be mandatory veiwing when you register. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 27 2006, 05:54 AM~5850942
> *http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/posting.php
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: that was great I think carla needs to see this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 27 2006, 06:52 AM~5851102
> *:roflmao: that was great I think carla needs to see this one  :thumbsup:
> *


I wasn't thinking of him at all when I posted that link, I swear!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 26 2006, 08:47 AM~5844739
> *yup, just wave your magic casting wand and poof! parts!
> *


cast that wand too!! cast everything!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2006, 10:27 AM~5852147
> *cast that wand too!! cast everything!!!
> *


alot of people think's it's easy to cast shit. but it cost alot of money and take most of you time. the homie's on here that have done it before know what im talking about. so if you decide to try your hand at casting. remember one thing 

don't bite off more then you can chew.


----------



## 1ofaknd

random pictures from the "vault"


----------



## 1ofaknd

is that....real diamond knockoffs?? nah, couldn't be! :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

alright im kinda confused im not master of hydraulics so heres the question why do the red cylinders have springs on bottom and not the top but the yellow have springs on top but not bottom


----------



## Mr Biggs

i need to get one of those speaker boxes like the blue one.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 27 2006, 12:42 PM~5852275
> *alright im kinda confused im not master of hydraulics so heres the question why do the red cylinders have springs on bottom and not the top but the yellow have springs on top but not bottom
> *


the red ones are for the front
yellow ones are coil overs for the rear.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2006, 12:43 PM~5852283
> *i need to get one of those speaker boxes like the blue one.
> *


my boy brought that to me out of a dubcity and i modified the hell out of it for him. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

a couple kits from japan :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2006, 10:53 AM~5852345
> *my boy brought that to me out of a dubcity and i modified the hell out of it for him.  :biggrin:
> *


i need to make me one for my new caddy truck.


----------



## lowrid3r

> random pictures from the "vault"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much did you say these engines were ?????????


----------



## betoscustoms

_*There was a topic showing this interior, what topic was it under?*_


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 27 2006, 09:54 AM~5852354
> *i need to make me one for my new caddy truck.
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*Biggs, I think I have one for your truck "betoscustoms parts boxes" member, you member*_</span>


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 27 2006, 03:28 PM~5853680
> *There was a topic showing this interior, what topic was it under?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its art foamboard and you cut a v groove with a x acto then cover it in fuzzy fur


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 27 2006, 01:46 PM~5853863
> *its art foamboard and you cut a v groove with a x acto then cover it in fuzzy fur
> *


_*Thank you*_


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jul 27 2006, 04:46 PM~5853863
> *its art foamboard and you cut a v groove with a x acto then cover it in fuzzy fur
> *


pretty much!! they make it in all colors, get the color of foam to match the fur your using


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jul 26 2006, 07:53 PM~5849163
> *alright all you crazy scratch builders think any of you can make me a set of these rims?????
> 
> 
> *


nice mark 2 supra homie....
why those mirrors though?


----------



## erase one

What are you guy's using to cut up your resin body's? I tried hot knifing one the other night but it didn't really work and it smelt like shit. So looked around for my little hacksaw and couldn't find it so I ended up cuttin it up with this big ass wood cuttin saw! :angry: 

Tidied up alright though, just wondering how you guy's do it?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Jul 28 2006, 06:16 AM~5857479
> *What are you guy's using to cut up your resin body's? I tried hot knifing one the other night but it didn't really work and it smelt like shit. So looked around for my little hacksaw and couldn't find it so I ended up cuttin it up with this big ass wood cuttin saw!  :angry:
> 
> Tidied up alright though, just wondering how you guy's do it?
> *


dremel

exacto

razor saw


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 27 2006, 11:44 PM~5856751
> *nice mark 2 supra homie....
> why those mirrors though?
> *


are you kidding I love these mirror's don't know why I guess it's just different from everyone else's


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Jul 26 2006, 08:40 AM~5844511
> *I have these for sale. $9. shipped. 1/24 scale. Just bigger than a quarter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

can you show a pic of them next to a car !


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 28 2006, 10:00 AM~5857838
> *can you show a pic of them next to a car !
> *


Ill do it this weekend and post monday.


----------



## kustombuilder

is today jevries's birthday?


----------



## vengence

indeed it is.......





happy birthday jevries......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

ill make a new topic.


----------



## vengence

sounds good....


----------



## kustombuilder

done


----------



## vengence

OH I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 28 2006, 09:29 AM~5858301
> *OH I KNOW :biggrin:
> *


----------



## erase one

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2006, 11:17 PM~5857480
> *dremel
> 
> exacto
> 
> razor saw
> *


Thanks bro, I'll get some pic's up in the next day or two.


----------



## erase one

BTW, what the fuck's up with this shit!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-BUICK-RIVERIA-MOD...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## erase one

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2006, 11:17 PM~5857480
> *dremel
> 
> exacto
> 
> razor saw
> *


Thanks bro, I'll get some pic's up in the next day or two.


----------



## erase one

BTW, what the fucks up with this shit!?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1971-BUICK-RIVERIA-MOD...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## erase one

Shit sorry bout that my connection's fuckin out on me.


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## lowridin14

:roflmao: LOOKS COOL


----------



## 63 ridah

RAT FINK


----------



## LowandBeyond

I know, I know, I'm ******* LOL. Anyways I went to Brownstown speedway this weekend to watch some dirt racing. It was fair week anyways, so I brought the kid to ride rides. I sat down and the first couple cars on the track to hotlap was the JD byrider #20 drove by the nascar great and local driver Tony "Smoke" Stewert. He didn't do shit, and John Gill would have "smoked" his ass anyways, but still kinda cool. I knew I should have went to the pits.


----------



## Pokey

That's pretty sweet! Too bad you didn't go to the pits. I wish Stewart would come up to Anderson Speedway. I did get to meet Ken Shrader up here a few times. He used to come up to Anderson Speedway to race all the time.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 30 2006, 10:15 PM~5871932
> *That's pretty sweet! Too bad you didn't go to the pits. I wish Stewart would come up to Anderson Speedway. I did get to meet Ken Shrader up here a few times. He used to come up to Anderson Speedway to race all the time.
> *



Shit he wasn't there that long. About 2 laps into his heat race and he broke the drive shaft (and they said it fucked the tranny up). He never came back out. I think it would have been pointless to go to the pits. He probaly went straight from the race car to his motor home. They said they didn't fix his car because there was toooo many people around his pit area. 
I heard a rumer that him and Dale JR. was wanting to put a asfault track in Columbus. But I don't know. Stewert owns Eldora speedway also.
There are some pretty big names that go to the asfault track in Salem also.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

my lil' bro wanted on to air brush his art on shirts ............

???????????/


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey Pokey, the Anderson track. Is that paved? How big is it? I may have to make a trip up there and check into it. We go some where every weekend. I'll never have the cash myself to race myself, but my son will. He's only 3 and already wants to learn to race go carts. :0 Then he want to dirt track the big cars. 
This is the #1 reason I go. :0 :0 









that street stock got FUCKED UP!!


----------



## Pokey

Yeah, it's paved. I think it is a quarter mile. They race pretty much everything here. Supertrucks, late models, street stock, sprints, legends, front wheel drives, buses, modifieds, figure eights, etc.. 
It's a pretty exciting track, especially when the FWD guys get out there, they beat the shit out of eachother.


----------



## punkmasterplex1

i don't mean to bring this back to the top....but does anybody have any reference for the new cadillac models? i can find pictures of the outside all day on this site, but nothin else. i looked everywhere i thought of but no good pictures. i mainly need some steering linkage pictures and engine bay pictures. cuz the steering looks all :dunno: and all the stuff molded on the firewall, fenders ect..is askin for some detailing!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by punkmasterplex1_@Aug 1 2006, 05:21 AM~5880352
> *i don't mean to bring this back to the top....but does anybody have any reference for the  new cadillac models? i can find pictures of the outside all day on this site, but nothin else. i looked everywhere i thought of but no good pictures. i mainly need some steering linkage pictures and engine bay pictures. cuz the steering looks all :dunno: and all the stuff molded on the firewall, fenders ect..is askin for some detailing!
> *


Have you tried CarDomain.com?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Jul 28 2006, 09:58 AM~5857830
> *ttt
> *



Here is a pic of them next to some pegasus wheels.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I dont know if you all know this already But i was just about to cut a set of wires in half so i could paint the spokes and leave the ring chrome when i took the tire off and noticed that the 1109s are already 2pc ! Then i went and looked at my other 8 set and they are all 2 pc ! LOL! Man i was happy! Then i relized that i got a few set of the gold face just because i thought that was the only way 2 get 2 pc wheels! Now i have a set of wheels I never use ,cause i dont like the gold color to much LOL! So if some 1 has a set of the 1109s and want to trade their chrome rings for these gold 1s PM ! Thanks !


----------



## erase one

Does anyone here have or know where I can find ref pic's for Snoop Dogg's 69 Rivi? Featured with his "Back to back to back" 66 Catalina and his "Sticky icky" 76 Eldo in the July 2004 issue of LRM, I think he calls it "Brown Sugar".


----------



## Lownslow302

im hooked on auto air colors im on crack beyatch


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 5 2006, 02:26 PM~5908807
> *im hooked on auto air colors im on crack beyatch
> *


i need to buy more


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 5 2006, 05:15 PM~5908918
> *i need to buy more
> *


yeah me too im running low on reducer cause they only had the small ass bottles


----------



## MARINATE

ISN'T THIS THE PLACE WHERE WE ARE SUPPOSE TO KEEP ALL THE BULLSHIT


----------



## kustombuilder

yup


----------



## 1ofaknd

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

please.... god no.,,.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

please.... god no.,,.......


----------



## Pokey

What he said ^

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 11 2006, 12:05 PM~5947529
> *please.... god no.,,.......
> *


the first dubble post that meant something :0 




























DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 11 2006, 09:11 AM~5947579
> *the first dubble post that meant something :0
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: aint that the truth


----------



## 1ofaknd

:roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

YES!

I know alot of you guys hate NASCAR, but....

My favorite driver, Kevin Harvick, just won at Watkins Glen! 

CONGRATS KEVIN!!!

The races I look forward to the most on the NASCAR schedule are the road coarses. And for my favorite driver to win on one of my favorite tracks, this is just too cool!

Any other Harvick fans out there?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 13 2006, 02:02 PM~5959285
> *YES!
> 
> I know alot of you guys hate NASCAR, but....
> 
> My favorite driver, Kevin Harvick, just won at Watkins Glen!
> 
> CONGRATS KEVIN!!!
> 
> The races I look forward to the most on the NASCAR schedule are the road coarses. And for my favorite driver to win on one of my favorite tracks, this is just too cool!
> 
> Any other Harvick fans out there?
> *



Nascar :thumbsdown: 

Speaking of nascar, last weekend back at B-town. Tony Stewart come back over, I WAS in the pits this time. The hauler I hung out with, he was parked right next to it. I got to hang with him alitttle bit. Hes still a dick tho. He come back to defeat John Gill but that didn't work out. 
After the race he had a bitch on each arm getting ready to go party. I guess he didn't get too fucked up, he did come in top ten at Brickyard. After the race his Mom was at the RV and abunch of kids were waiting outside of it for him to come out. His Mom started yelling and cussing at them little kids and shit. Telling them he was too busy for him to be fucking around. :angry: :angry: I wanted to smack the taste out her mouth.


----------



## punkmasterplex1

i hate to hear about stuff like that :angry: nascar is getting real bad with all the whiney little rookie bastards, but thats why i rarely watch it on tv. i hate tony stewart but i actually had a little respect for him after todays race, but not after i heard that story! i was glad to see harvick win. it doesn't have anything to do with the above, but i hate casey khane the most, little pussy waxes his eyebrows.


----------



## sincitycutty

:cheesy:


----------



## 63 ridah

:biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 14 2006, 05:01 PM~5967779
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *



WHY 2 RAMONE!!!! :uh:

cheech martin would be disappointed :nono:


----------



## Lownslow302

saints row up in this bitch


i cant wait

http://youtube.com/watch?v=AxPWhLSB5vo


----------



## stilldownivlife

that looks cool is it for xbox only?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 14 2006, 06:38 PM~5968057
> *saints row up in this bitch
> i cant wait
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AxPWhLSB5vo
> *


 :thumbsup: looks cool.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 14 2006, 06:38 PM~5968057
> *saints row up in this bitch
> i cant wait
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AxPWhLSB5vo
> *


Looks pretty cool, but I think I'll hold out for GTA4.


----------



## 63 ridah

you mean gta6 ,gta4 was vice city


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 15 2006, 11:11 AM~5971842
> *you mean gta6 ,gta4 was vice city
> *


yup i played the OG GTA when it was DOS


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 15 2006, 10:11 AM~5971842
> *you mean gta6 ,gta4 was vice city
> *


You're being too technical. They are calling the next GTA game GTA4.


----------



## Pokey

GTAIV = GTA4 :biggrin: 

http://ps3.ign.com/objects/793/793799.html


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 14 2006, 08:38 PM~5968057
> *saints row up in this bitch
> i cant wait
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=AxPWhLSB5vo
> *


good idea and basis for a game..but it doesn't look too great of gameplay. I can see myself putting it down after about a half hour


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 15 2006, 07:25 PM~5975586
> *good idea and basis for a game..but it doesn't look too great of gameplay. I can see myself putting it down after about a half hour
> *


im just buying it for its online value


----------



## PIGEON

MAN I GOT SHOT UP BY THE SAINTS....IWENT TO PICK UP MY FRIEND IN MY CAPRICE :twak: WHAT WAS I THINKIN


----------



## zfelix

Wat i hate is watching a build off with a whole bunch of tight prizes and only 5 actually building

makes me wish i would have joined


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I HEAR YOU ! 

I know there was some good builders in this too ! I Know why Marinate isnt done yet but He just lacks a few goodies but As for the rest ! I hear is that this was a domed build off LOL! GLAD I DIDNT GET STRUCK WITH THE BAD LUCK that some of the others had ! I lost some detail in my paint work but that was handled and i finished ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 16 2006, 06:08 PM~5982493
> *I HEAR YOU !
> 
> I know there was some good builders in this too ! I Know why Marinate isnt done yet but He just lacks a few goodies but As for the rest ! I hear is that this was a domed build off LOL! GLAD I DIDNT GET STRUCK WITH THE BAD LUCK that some of the others had ! I lost some detail in my paint work but that was handled and i finished ! LOL!
> *



I say the next build off should involve money lets say 5 bucks each entery

cuz u know for a fact nobody wants 2 lose money lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That sounds good to me WINNER TAKE ALL!


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 07:26 PM~5982604
> *I say the next build off should involve money lets say 5 bucks each entery
> 
> cuz u know for a fact nobody wants 2 lose money lol
> *


yeah but then no one will enter


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You might be right , but then if you pay you play ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Aug 16 2006, 06:37 PM~5982647
> *yeah but then no one will enter
> *



if it was sumthing i liked 2 build i would enter


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2006, 07:39 PM~5982664
> *if it was sumthing i liked 2 build i would enter
> *


X2 we need a bomb build off


----------



## lowrid3r

who are we going to pay? and why him or her ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Aug 16 2006, 07:06 PM~5982806
> *who are we going to pay? and why him or her ?
> *


ME. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Aug 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5982817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ME. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Aug 16 2006, 09:08 PM~5982817
> *ME. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 

The sponser of the contest ! The one who would be most trusted in a postion that would fair to loss more then a bad name if they ran out on the money ! 

We know there are a few Great guys that are in HIGH RANKS here that could handle the money for it !


----------



## BiggC

Now this sounds like some fun!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! you Know what gets me somw times ! 

The last few days there has been 20 people lookin at the site but nothing changes ! Topics responded to or no news made except for 1 or 2 guys , and then some jack lack that dont know how to search for a toipc so he will ask in 4 differnt topics ! 

I know i look at all the new post ! And if i feel i relate to the post i leave a response ! But What are you guys doing ! Why read and look at are post and then never leave a comment ! Thats i thing that gets me !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 05:01 PM~5989448
> *LOL! you Know what gets me somw times !
> 
> The last few days  there has been 20 people lookin at the site but nothing changes ! Topics  responded to or no news made  except for 1 or 2 guys , and then some jack lack that dont know how to search  for a toipc so he will ask in 4 differnt topics !
> 
> I know i look at all the new post ! And if i feel i relate to the post i leave a response ! But  What  are you guys doing ! Why read and look at are post and then never leave a comment ! Thats i thing that gets me !
> *


I really have nothing to say, but I figured since I read this, I better respond to it.

There David, are ya happy now?!  

It's the way it's always been, on here and any other forum. Hell, I hardly ever get any replies to my threads, but that's just because noone likes my builds. 

I have noticed that there hasn't been a whole lot of activity on here lately though.


----------



## Pokey

Just look at my thread for my Geo. Hardly anyone has replied to it. But, that might be because of that pic I posted of myself at work, it probably scared everyone away.


----------



## 1ofaknd

now that school has started, it'll probably get slow around here


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 17 2006, 09:24 PM~5990419
> *now that school has started, it'll probably get slow around here
> *


Why you going back to school ! REALLY asking not makeing a joke ! 

I could see where the days would get slow but the after noon and evening should be the same i would think !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:31 PM~5990461
> *Why you going back to school !  REALLY asking not makeing a joke !
> 
> I could see where the days would get slow but the after noon  and evening  should be the same  i would think !
> *


me? i'm grown fool!! :biggrin: 

but when i was in school..computer was the last thing i was doing. after school was always shit poppin off, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont your read the newspaper ! The computer is helping these kids pass ! Anything you would for a trem paper can be down loaded LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

21 people in here! 14 members ! 5 guest and 2 in ghoust mode and not a dame response or new topic in 6 min ! 

What are you guys doin!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:53 PM~5990585
> *21 people  in here! 14 members ! 5 guest and 2 in ghoust mode and not a dame response or new topic in 6 min !
> 
> What are you guys doin!
> *


Waiting for you to post something else :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 07:53 PM~5990585
> *21 people  in here! 14 members ! 5 guest and 2 in ghoust mode and not a dame response or new topic in 6 min !
> 
> What are you guys doin!
> *


If you see my name at the bottom, it doesn't always mean I'm lookin' through the posts. I usually leave myself logged on here while I'm doin other shit. Like right now, I'm working on the interior of my LS, and every once in a while I turn my chair around and refresh to see what yall are up to.

Calm down bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH i am clam LOL! You dont want to hear me upset LOL! 

C You know where my mind is right now !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 17 2006, 09:53 PM~5990585
> *21 people  in here! 14 members ! 5 guest and 2 in ghoust mode and not a dame response or new topic in 6 min !
> 
> What are you guys doin!
> *


me and biggs are the ninjas in the darkness :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

now we got four anonymous, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 17 2006, 08:56 PM~5990967
> *If you see my name at the bottom, it doesn't always mean I'm lookin' through the posts. I usually leave myself logged on here while I'm doin other shit.
> Calm down bro! :biggrin:
> *


X2
Yea, I'm AT WORK. I may be on the site all night but only have a few minutes to look at it. I'm running in and out the office all night. :biggrin:


----------



## erase one

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2006, 02:53 PM~5990585
> *21 people  in here! 14 members ! 5 guest and 2 in ghoust mode and not a dame response or new topic in 6 min !
> 
> What are you guys doin!
> *



Building. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

well, I'm not building much, but I'm still buying, can never have enough caddies










1971 Vega-I want to go old school on this with flakes and supremes or cragars. Needs some cleanup and repair, but should be easy. Might leave out the straight six and drop a V8 in. I was disappointed to see it has a one peice chassis, this is the first Vega I've ever had.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*Okay, no ninjas for me tonight, I'm on*_


----------



## Pokey

Nice stuff Big Poppa! I have been trying to get one of those Vegas for a while on Ebay, but I keep getting outbid.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 17 2006, 09:06 PM~5991057
> *Building.  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, he bitches and moans about people not building shit, then he whines about people not taking more time to post. Sheesh!
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Aug 17 2006, 11:42 PM~5991270
> *Yeah, he bitches and moans about people not building shit, then he whines about people not taking more time to post. Sheesh!
> :biggrin:
> *


Yea but i seem to be able to build and post ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

how do i post pics

how do i post pics

how do i post pics

how do i post pics

how do i post pics

how do i post pics

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## sincitycutty

i got this 4 sale! $15 shipped. comes with spinners


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2006, 04:55 AM~5992623
> *how do i post pics
> 
> how do i post pics
> 
> how do i post pics
> 
> how do i post pics
> 
> how do i post pics
> 
> how do i post pics
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *



use the search button GOSH!! :biggrin: 

Yea that shit gets old don't it. Every new guy in this site thats the first thing they ask. I think when you sign up to this site there should be some guide lines they have to read through and try b4 posting any topics. 
#1 how to post pics.
#2 how to use the search button 
#3 not to talk shit
And so on and so forth.


----------



## drnitrus

I am on the site pretty often during the day but it doesnt mean I am always looking around either. I will read every post, if it is of interest to me or I am feeling the topic/build I will respnd. If its something that I dont have anything good to say about it, I just wont post. Maybe that why I dont get too much feedback on my stuff either....

And I do agree that new members should HAVE TO read some kind of forum guidelines BEFORE even being able to post. Hasnt there been like 3 or 4 post about how to post pics just this week?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 18 2006, 09:46 AM~5993138
> *use the search button  GOSH!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Yea that shit gets old don't it. Every new guy in this site thats the first thing they ask.  I think when you sign up to this site there should be some guide lines they have to read through and try b4 posting any topics.
> #1 how to post pics.
> #2 how to use the search button
> #3 not to talk shit
> And so on and so forth.
> *


we have a damn help section..these fools need to look around before they post


----------



## Emillion

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 18 2006, 04:24 AM~5990419
> *now that school has started, it'll probably get slow around here
> *


school still hasn't started over here, at least not my new school.
but i've fixed my 1:1 car issues, i got my license, and i'm driving to school on monday when it starts!
now i'll have time to get back to a bit of the model cars as well so i'll probably be posting shit up soon.


----------



## carl

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 17 2006, 09:07 PM~5991061
> *well, I'm not building much, but I'm still buying, can never have enough caddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1971 Vega-I want to go old school on this with flakes and supremes or cragars.  Needs some cleanup and repair, but should be easy.  Might leave out the straight six and drop a V8 in.  I was disappointed to see it has a one peice chassis, this is the first Vega I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 can i get them stock vega rims


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by casino2595_@Aug 18 2006, 12:35 AM~5991874
> *project 59 just had to jump on the band wagon to talk shit! bitch how the fuck are your " fuckin tax payers dollars" going up?
> 
> let it die its been done! stop crying about it. it wasnt your kit? you guys that keep on crying about it dont own the store.
> and no i didnt open the kit. it was a hobby people. when i asked the manager last time about selling me a kit with missing parts at a discount he was being a dick about. i know they have a clearance aisle, he could of done it. im not trying to justify what i did. let it go. i know im not the only one on here who has done something like that. but hey if you crying motherfuckers think your perfect and can walk on water do it, take a picture and post it!! let the subject die. its been done.... no more crying.... keep on talking shit its not going to change anything. and if your jumping on the bandwagon to be cool with your friends on here eat a dick!! stop being model builder groupies. im' not going to post any more on this subject!!!!
> *



Well seems how I couldn't chew you a new asshole in your own topic Ill spit a randum ass whooping right here.



In answer to your question your fucking right I had to get in on your bitchwagon and drop my 2 cent's.

Ever heard of inflation fucktard???????? Thats from dickheads like yourself thinking everthing comes with a red tag that reads free on it. Im sorry to tell your sorry little ass but thats the exact thing that causes inflation just because a store can right so much off doesnt mean someone aint going to fetch the bill on it. Like us hard working TAX PAYER'S think about that next time you want to run your fucking mouth off child. 


One more thing Who the fuck are you calling a bitch! bitch??? sucka ass mutha fucka cant even drop a nickel on a fucking stamp to write the company of the kit he has to go steal from someones hard earned pocket and buisness to satisfy his needs. 

Go ahead and crack me another quote bitch I can go at this shit all fucking week!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 19 2006, 11:49 AM~6000649
> *Well seems how I couldn't chew you a new asshole in your own topic Ill spit a randum ass whooping right here.
> In answer to your question your fucking right I had to get in on your bitchwagon and drop my 2 cent's.
> 
> Ever heard of inflation fucktard???????? Thats from dickheads like yourself thinking everthing comes with a red tag that reads free on it. Im sorry to tell your sorry little ass but thats the exact thing that causes inflation just because a store can right so much off doesnt mean someone aint going to fetch the bill on it. Like us hard working TAX PAYER'S think about that next time you want to run your fucking mouth off child.
> One more thing Who the fuck are you calling a bitch! bitch??? sucka ass mutha fucka cant even drop a nickel on a fucking stamp to write the company of the kit he has to go steal from someones hard earned pocket and buisness to satisfy his needs.
> 
> Go ahead and crack me another quote bitch I can go at this shit all fucking week!
> *


Speak it brother!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Aug 19 2006, 01:49 PM~6000649
> *Well seems how I couldn't chew you a new asshole in your own topic Ill spit a randum ass whooping right here.
> In answer to your question your fucking right I had to get in on your bitchwagon and drop my 2 cent's.
> 
> Ever heard of inflation fucktard???????? Thats from dickheads like yourself thinking everthing comes with a red tag that reads free on it. Im sorry to tell your sorry little ass but thats the exact thing that causes inflation just because a store can right so much off doesnt mean someone aint going to fetch the bill on it. Like us hard working TAX PAYER'S think about that next time you want to run your fucking mouth off child.
> One more thing Who the fuck are you calling a bitch! bitch??? sucka ass mutha fucka cant even drop a nickel on a fucking stamp to write the company of the kit he has to go steal from someones hard earned pocket and buisness to satisfy his needs.
> 
> Go ahead and crack me another quote bitch I can go at this shit all fucking week!
> *


hey hahaha he said fucktard thats sweet and preach it brother well said the next canadian martin luther king jr.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by carl_@Aug 19 2006, 09:00 AM~5999978
> *can i get them stock vega rims
> *


8 bucks shipped


----------



## carl

what a bout the motor


----------



## BigPoppa

motor's a keeper, sorry


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have a date with ms bongload. good night all.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 22 2006, 12:09 AM~6015685
> *i have a date with ms bongload. good night all.....
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 27 2006, 01:39 PM~5852246
> *is that....real diamond knockoffs?? nah, couldn't be!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the idea homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

NEED TO CLEAN UP MY SH!!!!!T!!







:dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

Looks like you're working on a couple of civic....any pics?


----------



## 408models

soon. yeah there still in progress.


----------



## Mr Biggs

looking good homie...:thumbsup: 
nice to start seeing homie's working on there model's


----------



## 408models

ive been cleaning it up recently so when i start building another kit i dont lose parts. its just that when i'm in the middle of one project i get a idea for another one so there i go and start the next one.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 22 2006, 11:35 AM~6017860
> *ive been cleaning it up recently so when i start building another kit i dont lose parts. its just that when i'm in the middle of one project i get a idea for another one so there i go and start the next one.
> *


that shit happen's to me all the time. so don't feel bad. just go with it carnalito.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 22 2006, 11:31 AM~6017840
> *looking good homie...:thumbsup:
> nice to start seeing homie's working on there model's
> *



Been moving the last 2-3 weeks about got everything unpacked so I can build somemore shit.


----------



## erase one

Fuck!!! I don't have my own camera so I went to my sister's today to take some upate pic's using her's. My nephew was jumping round and mashed in the grill on my 58 Caddy and the camera didn't fucking work. I can repair it, the whole thing just pissed me off. I'll fix it and get some pic's up in the next couple of days, I just had to bitch and moan about it. :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

anyone know the name or have any info on this car?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 24 2006, 04:54 PM~6035322
> *anyone know the name or have any info on this car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS ROLLIN MALO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## drnitrus

COOL
Thanks Marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

just testing my sig.


----------



## 408models

damn didn't work


----------



## betoscustoms

Try again, Lil' Primo


----------



## 408models

this should be better.
BY THE WAY GLAD TO BE A MEMBER TO ALL IN THE M.C.B.A.
REP TO THE FULLEST.


----------



## lowrid3r

biggs you got any pics of your paint collection ? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 24 2006, 03:54 PM~6035322
> *anyone know the name or have any info on this car?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an ugly mofo all closed up , nothing , imean nothing lines up at all....


----------



## zfelix

ID LIKE 2 ADD ONE MORE THING THAT BOTHERS ME!!!

WHEN PEOPLE WANNA START BUILD OFF'S WHEN THERE IS ALREADY MULITPLE PUT 2 DATE 

:ugh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 26 2006, 12:12 PM~6047549
> *thats an ugly mofo all closed up , nothing , imean nothing lines up at all....
> *


Candy Its a show car ! The thing doesnt even run ! When they take it to a show they push it on go jacks ! It was built to show all opened up ! They only close it to get it a show or storage ! 


To me if i drop 80.000 in a car i want to drive that bitch !


----------



## AZTEKONE

the name of the car is malo somthing


----------



## erase one

Who's gonna build it? That would be nuts!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Aug 27 2006, 09:06 AM~6052311
> *the name of the car is malo somthing
> *


Rollin Malo


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ugly ass show cars.... :uh:


----------



## PIGEON

HOPEFULLY NEXT SUMMER I COME OUT WIT MY SHOW HOPPER


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It sucks not being able to see the bottom line showing who's on the forum ! 

I feel like i am the only 1 on here ! Is there a way to fix it ? Or has the LIL forums changed to this style of MRCO POLO ! LOL! 


_I AM OVER HERE_


----------



## betoscustoms

_*ME TOO!!*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marco


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2006, 08:56 AM~6052292
> *Candy  Its a show car ! The thing doesnt even run !  When they take it to a show they push it on go jacks !  It was built to show all opened up ! They only close it to get it a show or storage !
> To me if i drop 80.000 in a car i want to drive that bitch !
> *


Me and my homies built that car. Doesn't run?? it has a supercharged 350! :biggrin: And the owner paid $180,000


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 27 2006, 04:06 PM~6054090
> *ugly ass show cars.... :uh:
> *


Last time I make you an avatar. :angry:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 31 2006, 01:14 AM~6077685
> *Last time I make you an avatar. :angry:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 26 2006, 10:12 AM~6047549
> *thats an ugly mofo all closed up , nothing , imean nothing lines up at all....
> *


Yeah it does, the front doesnt even need help closing. DJ's wheels built it with actuators. The doors are heavy and you have to hold them when they close or you'll scratch the paint. The rear section doesnt lock in, but I was holding it in place when they attached it and I know it was straight. The only reason you see foam when its closed is because they shaved all the latches to look better so everything moves and it would scratch the paint. Its not an easy paintjob to patch.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 31 2006, 03:13 AM~6077683
> *Me and my homies built that car. Doesnt run my ass it has a supercharged 350! And the owner paid $180,000
> *



If its the same car i seen In Texas It didnt run ! 

The pulled it out of a trailer On go jacks took it to the floor Set up the display Then Installed the drive shaft ! 

Am i am pretty sure its the same car ! The same color the same metal bumpers ! I dont doubt your boy has 180.000 plus in that ride ! I was just saying that I NEVER SEEN IT RUN OR HEARD IT START ! Hell with exhaust the point to the sky I would remeber that ? I wasnt knock your work ! I just said the the car Was meant to be show NOT A DRIVE ! 

SO come in here tring to puff all up Brother ! I build car my self and Know the inner workings of build a sweep stakes type of ride ! I personal like the car The colors look good and the way everything is dressed up ! 

But your comment feels like you had to sneak in here to leave your comments like a hard ass or some thing ! My comment was left a few days ago ! 

Nothing against you or your boy !


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 01:26 AM~6077726
> *If its the same car i seen In Texas  It didnt run !
> 
> The pulled it out of a trailer  On go jacks  took it to the floor  Set up the display  Then Installed the drive shaft !
> 
> Am i am pretty sure its the same car ! The same color  the same metal bumpers !  I dont doubt  your  boy has 180.000 plus in that ride ! I was just saying that I NEVER SEEN IT RUN OR  HEARD IT START ! Hell with exhaust the point to the sky I would remeber  that ? I wasnt knock your  work ! I just said the the car  Was meant to be show NOT A DRIVE !
> 
> Nothing against  you or your boy !
> *


Unless that was in dallas I dont know why he would show without passing inspection.


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 27 2006, 09:27 AM~6052380
> *Who's gonna build it? That would be nuts!
> *


Everybody would remember it though. I remember somebody did one of casanova. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Lay it Low ! This is /was just a thought ! instead of us fools just popin off a build off ever other day you think we could set a build off list for 2007 ! 

My Lay it would in volve a few build offs with a BIG BUILD OFF in the middle of the year ! my example would be time limit builds of a month each may be 2 and the Big BUILD OFF , be like 3 months , have awards like the LS was ! 


Like; 
Jan. be all drop top ! to chase the winter blues ! 
Feb. be all RED ! for the lovers !
March be anything that has gold ! The pot of gold for ST.Patties
April be anything that hops ! For thr easter BUNNY ! 


MAY throw aug Be the BIG BUILD OFF! And sence it would be during the summer a 4 month build off and this be for a Ful Radical show !

No matter what you build it must be built like the super show ! Must have everything to look like a running car ! If you open everything up , do some crazy ass shit to the car it must be able to close up and then display ! It cant be glued open! 

Lets see some skills ! 

Sept. would be Bomb trucks ! 1940s,1950s ford or chevy !
Oct. Black or orange ! For halloween ! 
Nov. Brown rides ! 

My idea for december build off would to build a ride and then have a secret santa type style exchange ! To feel the gift of giving and to share with others ! 

What do you all think ! We got 3 months to work out the 2007 deal so ideas would be cool to hear ! 

Maybe this will stop the useless topics for build offs ! If we have a lay out you guys could plan which build you would like to be part of if any? Just me opening up my mind again and speaking on it !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2006, 07:25 PM~6082622
> *Hey Lay it Low !  This is /was just a thought !  instead of us fools just popin off a build off ever other day  you think we could set a  build off list for 2007 !
> 
> My Lay it  would in volve a few build offs with a BIG  BUILD OFF in the middle of the year !  my example would be time limit builds of  a month each may be 2  and the Big BUILD OFF , be like 3 months , have awards like the LS was  !
> Like;
> Jan. be all drop top !  to chase the winter blues !
> Feb. be all RED ! for the lovers !
> March  be anything that  has gold ! The pot of gold for ST.Patties
> April be anything that hops ! For thr easter BUNNY !
> MAY throw aug  Be the BIG BUILD OFF! And sence it would be during the summer  a 4 month build off and this be for a Ful Radical show !
> 
> No matter what you build it must be built like the super show ! Must have everything to look like a running car  ! If you open everything up , do some crazy ass shit to the car  it must be able to close up and then display ! It cant be glued  open!
> 
> Lets see some skills !
> 
> Sept.  would be Bomb trucks ! 1940s,1950s ford or chevy !
> Oct.    Black or orange ! For halloween !
> Nov.  Brown rides !
> 
> My idea for december  build off would to build a ride  and  then have a secret  santa type style exchange ! To feel the gift of giving and to share with others !
> 
> What do you all think !  We got 3 months to work out the 2007 deal so ideas would be cool to hear !
> 
> Maybe this will stop the useless topics for build offs ! If we have a lay out  you guys could plan which build you would like to be part of if any?  Just me opening up my mind again and speaking on it !
> *


IM DOWN FOR THAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT ON MY TABLE FOR 07 HOMIE. SO AFTER THE WAGON BUILD. IM GOING TO LOCK MYSELF IN MY ROOM AND GET STARTED ON IT. 07 IS MINE AT ALL THE SHOW'S :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah Mini, that sounds like a great idea to me. Make this shit a little more organized. I don't know how well I would do in the 1 month build-offs, because it usually takes me about 3 to 6 months to finish a build, but it still sounds great. Maybe this would motivate me to finish some of the 400+ models I have collecting dust.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 31 2006, 09:33 PM~6082671
> *IM DOWN FOR THAT,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, BUT YOU KNOW WHAT I GOT ON MY  TABLE FOR 07 HOMIE. SO AFTER THE WAGON BUILD. IM GOING TO LOCK MYSELF IN MY ROOM AND GET STARTED ON IT. 07 IS MINE AT ALL THE SHOW'S :biggrin:
> *



*GET THESE FUCKERS BRO! *


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH I WILL MY BROTHER, I WILL.


----------



## drnitrus

Thats sounds like a pretty cool idea. I wouldnt mind entering a buildoff next year. That gives me a lot of time to think about what I want to build.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i like the idea of having a planned buildoff schedule so i could get suplies and kits together better
but i won't be entering that many :0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

WEST SIDE OF KILLA CITY THA GHETTO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 3 2006, 12:50 AM~6094567
> *WEST SIDE OF KILLA CITY THA GHETTO
> *


Where the hell is KILLA CITY ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 12:52 AM~6094579
> *Where the hell is KILLA CITY ! LOL!
> *


Looks like we're in it Mini, cause thats downtown KC LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! All i got to do is step out side and i guess i am home LOL! 

Holly what part of KC MO ! 

I am in the drity south side ! Ruskin area !


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2006, 10:52 PM~6094579
> *Where the hell is KILLA CITY ! LOL!
> *


K.C.M.O
YEAH I CALL IT KILLA CITY CUASE THATS ALL I SEE .............


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 3 2006, 12:56 AM~6094597
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dammmn :thumbsup:


----------



## EastBayRyda925

...


----------



## erase one

I'm with the planned buildoffs, I like the competition and want in but it gets confusing and outta hand with people droppin buildoff topics all the time. I'm definately into the Riviera buildoff if it happens. You guys will keep me on my toes and make me step up my game.



> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 3 2006, 05:50 PM~6094567
> *WEST SIDE OF KILLA CITY THA GHETTO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Doesn't really look ghetto to me, looks kinda fancy. 

Nice paint 1ofaknd.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

AT LEAST SOMEONE THINKS IT'S FANCY...............
heh-heh.................:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 3 2006, 11:05 PM~6098483
> *AT LEAST SOMEONE THINKS IT'S FANCY...............
> heh-heh.................:biggrin:
> *


Well I see it all the time and I know it's not all that fancy LOL


----------



## MARINATE

QUICK QUESTION.......

WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS GOLD LOOKS BETTER BESIDE RED?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2006, 11:57 PM~6098713
> *QUICK QUESTION.......
> 
> WHAT COLOR DO YOU GUYS GOLD LOOKS BETTER BESIDE RED?
> *



white ,black,


*DAMIT I TOLD YOU BROWN ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH and thanks for the plates ! I only wanted the MO ! The Cali ,and AZ. were for you and BIGGS !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 11:04 PM~6098751
> *white ,black,
> DAMIT  I TOLD YOU BROWN !
> *



CALM DOWN THERE MINI........WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT CANDY PINK?

I THOUGHT U WANTED ALL THEM PLATES


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Naw just the MO ! Did you get some for you and BIGGS ? 


Candy Pink! The same color as the Monte ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6098791
> *Naw just the MO ! Did you get some for you and BIGGS ?
> Candy Pink! The same color as the Monte ?
> *


OVER GOLD BASE INSTEAD OF SILVER  :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 4 2006, 12:16 AM~6098797
> *OVER GOLD BASE INSTEAD OF SILVER   :dunno:
> *


And then the gold parts will be popin against that shit ! Go ahead and do it !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2006, 11:17 PM~6098800
> *And then the gold parts will be popin against that shit ! Go ahead and do it !
> *


I DO & I DON'T CAUSE I JUST DID PINKY, BUT FUCK IT LET THEM HATE


----------



## FWDFleetwood

A little bit of randomness here.....

http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/asiapcf/09/0...rwin/index.html

A moment of silence please for the crocodile hunter.....


----------



## Project59

CRIKEY!!!!!!! :0 that sucks mate he was awsome at what he did and was always good for a laugh thats really sad ..... :angel:


----------



## BiggC

Damn that sucks, I liked watching him! :angel: I always figured it would be a croc that got him.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yea thats a bad deal ! Know whats funny ! My dads oldest brother is Steve Irwin ! Not the same but when it was on the news I had to run to the tv and see if it was my uncle LOL!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2006, 03:38 AM~6099739
> *Yea thats a bad deal ! Know whats funny ! My dads oldest brother is  Steve Irwin ! Not the same but when it was on the news I had to run to the tv and see if it was my uncle LOL!
> *


LOL Yeah that would suck hearing that.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

SHIT THATS LIFE...............


----------



## drnitrus

I thought someone asked this before on here but I cant seem to find it. 
I know CSC takes putty of boddies along with the paint. Does that shit also take of bondo?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 13 2006, 01:43 PM~6165187
> *I thought someone asked this before on here but I cant seem to find it.
> I know CSC takes putty of boddies along with the paint.  Does that shit also take of bondo?
> *


yes, it will attack anything petroleum based. Safest way is sanding


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 13 2006, 05:23 PM~6165814
> *yes, it will attack anything petroleum based.  Safest way is sanding
> *


cool thanks poppa


----------



## holly.hoodlum

plates
http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licensema...sas&r=983067983


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 14 2006, 03:44 AM~6169568
> *plates
> http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/licensema...sas&r=983067983
> *


You have attempted to access a non-existent page.
The current HTTP session will be terminated.


WTF IS THIS SHIT!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

what ever then if u guys want to hate me then hate me


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 14 2006, 03:06 PM~6174974
> *what ever then if u guys want to hate me then hate me
> *



_*LISTEN TO YOURSELF!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 05:59 PM~6174901
> *You have attempted to access a non-existent page.
> The current HTTP session will be terminated.
> WTF IS THIS SHIT!!!
> *


Here you go Tjay ! 

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## DEUCES76

i see were i stand with everyone


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 05:24 PM~6175032
> *Here you go Tjay !
> 
> http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/
> *


thank's G :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 06:38 PM~6175121
> *thank's G :biggrin:
> *


Trick is to copy to the computer ! Print out the ones you want all in i sheet and then I take them to Kinkos and have them reduced there ! I start at 30 % and either or higher or Lowwer ! to get the size you need ! If you look at my builds i use a lot of them ! Have fun !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6175163
> *Trick is  to copy to the computer  ! Print out  the ones  you want  all in i sheet and then I take them to Kinkos  and have them reduced  there ! I start  at 30 % and either  or higher or  Lowwer !  to get the size  you need !  If you look at my builds i use a lot of them ! Have fun !
> *


 :0 for real you use that shit on models damn I thought it was for advatars and shit lol


----------



## DEUCES76

i see thats fucked up i didnt mean to piss anyone off or make them mad at me


----------



## Pokey

I used this to make my avatar,

http://www.says-it.com/seal/index.php


----------



## betoscustoms

_*MY SEAL*_


----------



## Pokey

Here's one I made for my wife,










:0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 14 2006, 06:27 PM~6175049
> *i see were i stand with everyone
> *


who are you talking to?


----------



## Pokey

Like the seal Beto!


----------



## 1ofaknd

anyone want to buy some photoetched 40 spoke wires?

20 shipped new in the package

(sample photo)


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2006, 08:07 PM~6176514
> *who are you talking to?
> *


That's what I was wondering too.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2006, 09:09 PM~6176536
> *anyone want to buy some photoetched 40 spoke wires?
> 
> 20 shipped new in the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


come with the fat whites?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 14 2006, 07:09 PM~6176536
> *anyone want to buy some photoetched 40 spoke wires?
> 
> 20 shipped new in the package
> 
> (sample photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEND ME AN INVOICE


----------



## Models IV Life

OK I'M HOME, I GOT ME A 6-PACK OF CORONA, THE JAMS ARE ON AND I'M READY TO WORK ON MY 64'. LATER PPL.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 14 2006, 07:16 PM~6176577
> *OK I'M HOME, I GOT ME A 6-PACK OF CORONA, THE JAMS ARE ON AND I'M READY TO WORK ON MY 64'. LATER PPL.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 10:10 PM~6176543
> *come with the fat whites?
> *


nope, that's just the sample photo. they are unnassembled


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 04:44 PM~6175163
> *Trick is  to copy to the computer  ! Print out  the ones  you want  all in i sheet and then I take them to Kinkos  and have them reduced  there ! I start  at 30 % and either  or higher or  Lowwer !  to get the size  you need !  If you look at my builds i use a lot of them ! Have fun !
> *


I put mine into Microsoft Word and reduced it there, used photo paper so it would look shiny


----------



## DEUCES76

well i like to say im sorry to everyone on here and i didnt mean to make a big deal about it and i truely mean i am sorry to everyone incouldin biggs so ill be on here off and on to check out your guys progress on your builds so later for now


----------



## drnitrus

Just a couple of things in the early stages


----------



## Pokey

Nice stuff drnitrus. What are your plans for the Eldo?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 07:44 PM~6206714
> *Nice stuff drnitrus. What are your plans for the Eldo?
> *


x2 and were did u get it?


----------



## Pokey

My baby girl learned how to ride her bike without training wheels today!!!!!!

A close friend of mine and his kids were over today, and his son, who is the same age as my daughter, was telling us that he can ride his bike with no training wheels. So, my daughter said she wanted to learn. 


























This is actually her old bike. Her new one was a little too tall, and I knew if she fell off of her new one, she would get hurt alot worse than she would on her smaller old bike. Plus, she didn't want to scratch her shiny new one.

:biggrin: Proud poppa! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DUDE she looks like you alot ! LOL! you guys share the same smile !LOL!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 08:03 PM~6206872
> *DUDE she looks like you  alot !  LOL! you guys share the same smile !LOL!
> *


Kinda makes ya feel sorry for her, doesn't it? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Its a promo I had lying around. I git it with a broken a pillar. It needed some TLC. So far I shaved the door handles and cleaned up some mold lines and sink holes. Im just gonna practice painting on this one. There was this show on MTV called meet the barkers. Travis had I think it was a 64 eldo that was like a golden color. Im trying for something like that.
I think this is it


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats awesome!  They grow up sooo fast. 
Mines going to be 4 here in november. Damn don't seem like it. Got a girl to be born in late oct early november.


----------



## erase one

Congrats Pokey, good stuff.

I just got some random questions for the crew. The local model shop only got flocking in greens and shit for train modelers, and the local craft shops dont really have shit either (green and yellow). They got Krylon 'make it suede' but only in tan, fuckers, it can be a real bitch trying to source the right shit in NZ sometimes. What I wanna know is can I just paint over the flocking to get it the right color and same with the Krylon suede paint? If so what kind of paint would be best or should I just try something else? I've heard people using sand with spray glue instead of flocking and I've just moved out to a place by the beach!?


----------



## BigPoppa

My youngest (5) just learned how to stand on the pedals, so it's time to back in shape so I can run behind him while he's learning to ride


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 19 2006, 08:10 PM~6206957
> *Its a promo I had lying around.  I git it with a broken a pillar.  It needed some TLC.  So far I shaved the door handles and cleaned up some mold lines and sink holes.  Im just gonna practice painting on this one.  There was this show on MTV called meet the barkers.  Travis had I think it was a 64 eldo that was like a golden color. Im trying for something like that.
> I think this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool! That's like a '68 to '70 Eldo, I think.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 10:08 PM~6206931
> *Kinda makes ya feel sorry for her, doesn't it?  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Shell grow out of it ! 

































We HOPE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 19 2006, 10:10 PM~6206957
> *Its a promo I had lying around.  I git it with a broken a pillar.  It needed some TLC.  So far I shaved the door handles and cleaned up some mold lines and sink holes.   Im just gonna practice painting on this one.  There was this show on MTV called meet the barkers.  Travis had I think it was a 64 eldo that was like a golden color. Im trying for something like that.
> I think this is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Travis owens this car ! Hes wife bought it from a guy down the road from me in BELTON, MO ! 

The guy named Jon Built this car a few years back and Travis saw it a a world of wheel show in 2002 and they bought it in 2004 ! They actual gave it to him on the show that aired in late 2005 !


----------



## drnitrus

Yeah I wasnt sure what year it was. Im trying to get a similar color but im gonna throw some spokes on it.


----------



## drnitrus

my older one is 2 years old. hes starting to talk alot and hittin little milestones hear and there. Its great to see them grow up. My younger son is 8 month and hes damn near walkin already!!


----------



## drnitrus

damn night work is a pain. Telecomm is not a bad industry to be in but the night work sucks. cant knock peoples phones out of service in the day though


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 19 2006, 11:01 PM~6206839
> *My baby girl learned how to ride her bike without training wheels today!!!!!!
> 
> A close friend of mine and his kids were over today, and his son, who is the same age as my daughter, was telling us that he can ride his bike with no training wheels. So, my daughter said she wanted to learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually her old bike. Her new one was a little too tall, and I knew if she fell off of her new one, she would get hurt alot worse than she would on her smaller old bike. Plus, she didn't want to scratch her shiny new one.
> 
> :biggrin: Proud poppa!  :biggrin:
> *




Thats cool homie. My daughter is 15 months. I cant wait until she starts to ride a bike. All she has now is this little power wheel 4 wheeler. She gets down on it though. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i had a lil hand in these .they should be coming out soon. 1/24 scale.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Sep 15 2006, 10:05 AM~6179928
> *well i like to say im sorry to everyone on here and i didnt mean to make a big deal about it and i truely mean i am sorry to everyone incouldin biggs so ill be on here off and on to check out your guys progress on your builds so later for now
> *


man.i dont even know you.how can i hate you.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 09:07 AM~6209651
> *i had a lil hand in these .they should be coming out soon. 1/24 scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 20 2006, 11:07 AM~6209651
> *i had a lil hand in these .they should be coming out soon. 1/24 scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you work at "street low" :0 

Its amazing how you made that in an hour :biggrin:


----------



## erase one

Nice 39 Biggs, that come from the 1 hour battle with Mini? Damn. :0 

This is kinda off topic but that's what randomshit's about right!? I thought you guys might be interested in this shit, it relates to cutting shit up, modifying and custom painting. 
http://www.12x0.de/project/english.htm

Same techniques apply as with building models, I'm going to be doing some custom work on my bro's Technics 1200's and mixer faceplate when I get some time.  

Any of you guys get into this shit?


----------



## PIGEON

IM HAPPY....... I START WORK SUNDAY MAN ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF OFF WORK!
BOUT TIME I GET BACK TO MAKING MONEY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 21 2006, 04:36 PM~6219643
> *IM HAPPY....... I START WORK SUNDAY  MAN ALMOST A YEAR AND A HALF OFF WORK!
> BOUT TIME I GET BACK TO MAKING MONEY
> *



1yr and a 1/2?? :0 :0 Damn I need a vacation like that.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 21 2006, 09:01 PM~6221136
> *1yr and a 1/2??    :0  :0  Damn I need a vacation like that.
> *


IT FELT GOOD TOO. ESPECIALLY CAUSE I DONT HAVE BILLS AND MY GIRLFRIEND WORKS.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226037
> *IT FELT GOOD TOO. ESPECIALLY CAUSE I DONT HAVE BILLS AND MY GIRLFRIEND WORKS.
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 22 2006, 05:07 PM~6226037
> *IT FELT GOOD TOO. ESPECIALLY CAUSE I DONT HAVE BILLS AND MY GIRLFRIEND WORKS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

MAN I ENJOYED EVERYDAY I WENT TO MEXICO LIKE 3 TIMES TIS YEAR WITH DAD CAUSE HES BEEN OFF WORK FOR LIKE THE SAME TIME I BEEN OFF BUT NOW IM A *TRUCKDRIVER*


----------



## iced

wpn fire


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 22 2006, 08:14 PM~6227497
> *wpn fire
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## erase one

Not sure if it's me that's got it twisted but there's someone on SA claiming they are Mr BIGGS. I thought it unusual cuz there was a fresh post using that name today. If this is you Mr BIGGS, my bad, if it isn't I thought you should know. 

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41178

I'd hate to see someone claiming your rep and bullshitting.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 24 2006, 07:54 PM~6236115
> *Not sure if it's me that's got it twisted but there's someone on SA claiming they are Mr BIGGS. I thought it unusual cuz there was a fresh post using that name today. If this is you Mr BIGGS, my bad, if it isn't I thought you should know.
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41178
> 
> I'd hate to see someone claiming your rep and bullshitting.
> *


 :nono: :thumbsdown: biggs wanna be


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 24 2006, 04:54 PM~6236115
> *Not sure if it's me that's got it twisted but there's someone on SA claiming they are Mr BIGGS. I thought it unusual cuz there was a fresh post using that name today. If this is you Mr BIGGS, my bad, if it isn't I thought you should know.
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41178
> 
> I'd hate to see someone claiming your rep and bullshitting.
> *


I noticed that here too. This definetly ain't the REAL Mr. Biggs.

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41181


----------



## erase one

Carla in da house!!!  

He's been real quiet round here lately!?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 22 2006, 03:07 PM~6226037
> *IT FELT GOOD TOO. ESPECIALLY CAUSE I DONT HAVE BILLS AND MY GIRLFRIEND WORKS.
> *



:0 :0 That would be too good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 24 2006, 07:09 PM~6236192
> *I noticed that here too. This definetly ain't the REAL Mr. Biggs.
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41181
> *


LOL! i just went and check it out and thats no way BIGGS's post ! LOL! Someone is should catch an A$$ beat over that !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 25 2006, 01:24 AM~6238587
> *LOL!  i just went and  check it out and thats no way  BIGGS's post ! LOL!  Someone is should catch an A$$ beat over that !
> *


My sentiments exactly. :buttkick:


----------



## erase one

At first I thought it might be him joking round, but there was a fresh post with his name today, as we all know this is highly unlikely. Pisses me off, while he's dealing with some serious stuff there's some fool tryin to front and catch some of his rep. I hope he does catch a beat down or worse. :angry:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 24 2006, 07:10 PM~6236484
> *Carla in da house!!!
> 
> He's been real quiet round here lately!?
> *


Banned 4 life!


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 25 2006, 04:00 PM~6242298
> *Banned 4 life!
> *


 :0


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 25 2006, 07:00 PM~6242298
> *Banned 4 life!
> *


fo real :0


----------



## iced

STICK AREA



MY NAME ON THERE IS KEEPITICY


----------



## erase one

Check this clown.
http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41220


----------



## iced

DAMN


----------



## iced

my page


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 25 2006, 09:12 PM~6243418
> *my page
> *


dude how old are you?? :roflmao:


----------



## iced

13 uffin: uffin:


----------



## iced

the girls on my page so fine :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

hey! i love this forum everyone! BUT....i have some bitches here.....

one thing that i have been biting my finger about.......

what the fuck do we need so many dumbass questions for? why do so many people post shit about diecast, donks, legos and tuners???? WTF?

this is a lowrider forum! if ya want to show that bullshit , get the fuck out ! 

yeah im getting pissed when i come here to see what REAL builders are up to and all i see is a bunch of whiney jibberish about "how do you paint" "how do you build" " show your windows" and other shit like that........damn im sick of it! 

ya know i made some mistakes when i joined here.......i posted dumb questions....i posted stuff that was not lowrider material.......BUT i was told and invited to by several people......thanks! 

the people posting these rediculous ass questions are with posts in the THOUSANDS........and they should know by now to look in the history to get the answer they seek! 

*totally me, how i feel* 

IF YOU CAN'T FUCKING READ , SHUT THE FUCK UP! LET THE MODELS BE POSTED AND STOP WASTING ALL THE SPACE WITH STUPID ASS FUCKING SHIT! 

i come here to see people's models they are actually building! DON'T TALK ABOUT IT...........BUILD IT!

OK OK .......IM GONNA HAVE TO PUNCH SOMEBODY NOW........WONDER WHO IS AT THE GROCERY STORE THIS TIME OF NIGHT?????


----------



## AZTEKONE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AZTEKONE

paper or plastic sir? bam!


----------



## 1ofaknd

just call them out by name bro...don't beat around the bush

*
ICED*


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 25 2006, 08:05 PM~6244493
> *hey! i love this forum everyone! BUT....i have some bitches here.....
> 
> one thing that i have been biting my finger about.......
> 
> what the fuck do we need so many dumbass questions for? why do so many people post shit about diecast, donks, legos and tuners???? WTF?
> 
> this is a lowrider forum! if ya want to show that bullshit , get the fuck out !
> 
> 
> *


*I'm glad you brought that up..That's how I feel when people post gasser, rat rods, and muscle cars on a lowrider forum. Why only single out the ones you mentioned. I think you need to sit back and bite more more fingers before you single out a few. Some of us just except homies that have other shit to show. Just my thoughts.*


----------



## iced

THAT'S SO MEAN :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: GO SCAR FACE ON YALL JP


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 25 2006, 11:21 PM~6244605
> *I'm glad you brought that up..That's how I feel when people post gasser, rat rods, and muscle cars on a lowrider forum. Why only single out the ones you mentioned. I think you need to sit back and bite more more fingers before you single out a few. Some of us just except homies that have other shit to show. Just my thoughts.
> *



hey i respect your feelings. i guess you missed my point though.....this is BOTTOM LINE a plastic model forum solely set up for the acceptance of lowriders and a "home". you know what im saying about "home"? dude we get SO little respect from the rest of the modeling community! you know why? cuz we look like a bunch of retards that have to build shit out of legos, ask dumb questions that even a beginner could answer. i use legos , tuners and diecast......why? i will tell you why.....
i guess it's because that stuff has NOTHING to do with plastic model lowriders.....

i know and will respect your remark about gassers and all that.....cuz hey i feel just as dumb for posting the "non-lows" i posted when i joined here. i was new and a couple of guys invited me to keep posting my builds......so i did! 

now the people that post all the stuff are NOT new like i was....

think about this for a minute.......
you know damn well lowriders get next to NIL respect at contests! the main reason like i think i am repeating myself is because of the people that post all the above i mentioned! ya know what im saying? for someone who comes here to half way give lowriding a glance , all they see is TOYS and very basic questions being asked that take up the main face of this forum. 

all im saying is , i wish i had a delete button, cuz i would delete every damn post that is not related to lowriders, even my own! :roflmao:


----------



## Laidframe

This is a forum right. So I dont see what the problem is by asking how to do things. I am just starting to build lowriders and there are alot of things that I dont know how to do. I dont have the time to try out new things , so I figure why not come here and ask, and then go try what I learned here.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Sep 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6244818
> *This is a forum right. So I dont see what the problem is by asking how to do things.  I am just starting to build lowriders and there are alot of things that I dont know how to do. I dont have the time to try out new things , so I figure why not come here and ask, and then go try what I learned here.
> *



hey! welcome to lowriding! all im saying is, there is a way to get the answers you want without posting. there are those numbers and arrows at the bottom that will take you to the previous pages and there is a search bar. 
:dunno:


----------



## Laidframe

Im just as bad at searching . I tried 3 times yesterday to look for the best wheels to use , finally said fukit and had to make a post. But in a few minutes I got some feedback and had an order in online for some new wheels. I will try and keep it to a minumum from now on
Peace


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Sep 25 2006, 08:39 PM~6244759
> *
> 
> think about this for a minute.......
> you know damn well lowriders get next to NIL respect at contests! the main reason like i think i am repeating myself is because of the people that post all the above i mentioned! ya know what im saying? for someone who comes here to half way give lowriding a glance , all they see is TOYS and very basic questions being asked that take up the main face of this forum.
> 
> all im saying is , i wish i had a delete button, cuz i would delete every damn post that is not related to lowriders, even my own!  :roflmao:
> *


Your asking for us to be just like them and show no respect to others. Like I said, I do not like it but I accept it. They just want to share something different with us. As for the search, I can ub=nderstand, but even I have trouble sometimes with it. *"IF IT ISN'T BROKE WHY FIX IT"*


----------



## betoscustoms

_*I DO NOT LIKE IT, BUT I ALSO DID NOT POST ANYTHING NEGATIVE.*_</span>

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=279543&st=0


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 25 2006, 10:04 PM~6244941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## holly.hoodlum

reading half way through this thread I had that car in mind.................
clean ride, but...........................


----------



## I.N.K

dudes a hypocrite


----------



## BiggC

There are some dumb posts on here, but the way I see it is, If you don't like it, you don't have to look. No one forces you to read anything. I don't mean any disrespect to any one but I like to see most all the builds, no matter what it is. 

I know what I like to build and till I came on here I didn't build but two lowriders. So I think if it's PLASTIC post it up!!

Just my two cents :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I can kinda see what you are saying but there is a few things I don't understand. 

1 bitching about this is a lowrider site? But just updated a 62 drag? 

2 bitching about making stupid topics, so you make a topic about it? 


I do not think the search feature is on all the time, but still don't be lazy if it doesn't work and look yourself.

And why you feel dumb about posting non low lows?? This is a lowrider website yes. But I have not seen anywhere that it has to be a lowrider model. Fuckit build whatever you want. We all build different things why not share them?

Now diecast with no mods should not be posted. "hey look I just opened this box I got from walmart and took pics". But now if you put just as much effort into that diecast as most people put into a plastic, then yes, post it up. 

I'm not trying to piss anyone off but I just don't understand.  Why is it cool for one person and not the other? 



But yes we need something pinned to the top. Like a "most asked questions" or "I'm dumb and need help" Where we can have tips and tricks, like paint, BMF, hydros on a 1/64th, the most asked questions.


----------



## casino2595

the other thing when people keep on copying the pics that were already posted just to make a coment. we dont have to see that pic over and over again just so some one can say that the model is nice. just post the coment about it and thats it. dont copy the pics. if you going to repost a pic thats been in a nother thread thats cool. but you get dudes reposting the same pics some one else had just posted, for like three pages. give us a break. you guys know who you are.


----------



## LowandBeyond

OH DAMN!! Thats nice.


----------



## caddionly

> _*I DO NOT LIKE IT, BUT I ALSO DID NOT POST ANYTHING NEGATIVE.*_</span>
> 
> x2


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 25 2006, 10:20 PM~6245032
> *I can kinda see what you are saying but there is a few things I don't understand.
> 
> 1 bitching about this is a lowrider site? But just updated a 62 drag?
> 
> 2 bitching about making stupid topics,  so you make a topic about it?
> I do not think the search feature is on all the time,  but still don't be lazy if it doesn't work and look yourself.
> 
> And why you feel dumb about posting non low lows??  This is a lowrider website yes.  But I have not seen anywhere that it has to be a lowrider model.  Fuckit build whatever you want.  We all build different things why not share them?
> 
> Now diecast with no mods should not be posted.  "hey look I just opened this box I got from walmart and took pics". But now if you put just as much effort into that diecast as most people put into a plastic, then yes, post it up.
> 
> I'm not trying to piss anyone off but I just don't understand.  Why is it cool for one person and not the other?
> But yes we need something pinned to the top.  Like a "most asked questions" or "I'm dumb and need help"  Where we can have tips and tricks,  like paint, BMF, hydros on a 1/64th, the most asked questions.
> *


x2 thats sorta how i feel about this different people build different things :dunno:


----------



## I.N.K

it would be cool if gary could chop this section up like he did with cars
there could be post your models
then project models
then mode how-tos
etc.


----------



## FWDFleetwood

I also hate it when people quote a post with 30 pics in it just to say "nice bro" WTF DID YOU NEED TO DOUBLE THE PAGE LENGTH FOR!?!?!

If you MUST quote the post, delete the pics from the quote FFS!

Sorry, I just happened to see that the topic was hatin', so I thought I'd crack open a bottle of haterade myself.

And BTW, there aren't many How To threads in here, so even using the search function you will come up short. So in such an event, how is a plastic newb supposed to ask the almighty gurus how the hell to do it????????

*IT"S A FORUM, IT'S SOLE PURPOSE IS TO EXCHANGE INFORMATION!!!!*

I like pics of lowriders too, but if thats all you want to see, just pics of lowriders, this is your friend: Google Images


----------



## drnitrus

This is definitly a lowrider site. I know for a fact not even the top builders stick solely to building lowriders. I also know for a fact that those top builders dont really post on any ohter sites. So if they dont post here I would never get to see their builds.
I look at it this way, if the whole community can handle a non lowrider post here and there fuck it let it be.


----------



## erase one

Some of the random questions make me laugh but newbz gotta learn somewhere right. I'm still gonna post old skool kustoms up in here, they are low.


----------



## 1ofaknd

awbcrazy, i merged your topic to this one, let's keep the rants and raves in here from now on.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 25 2006, 10:57 PM~6243829
> *13  uffin:  uffin:
> *


same here homie :biggrin:


----------



## iced

who on bebo and who on myspace



i'm on bebo


----------



## iced

here


----------



## Project59

___________$$$$__________
________$$$$$$$$$$$______
_______$$$$$$$$$$$$$_____
_____$$$$__$$$$__$$$$____
_____$$$$__$$$$__$$$$____
_____$$$$__$$$$__________
______$$$$_$$$$__________
_______$$$$$$$$__________
_________$$$$$$$$________
___________$$$$$$$$______
___________$$$$_$$$$_____
___________$$$$__$$$$____
_____$$$$__$$$$__$$$$____
_____$$$$__$$$$_$$$$_____
_______$$$$$$$$$$$$______
_________$$$$$$$$$_______
___________$$$$__________


----------



## iced

....../ `---___________----_____|] = = = slobs = = = = slobs
...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
.....), ---.(_(__) /
....// (..) ), ----"
...//___//
..//___//
.//___//

FUCK THEM FAKE ASS ****** THAT AINT ABOUT SHIT IM AN EAST SIDER AND WHAT BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME COME TO MY FACE AND SAY IT TO ME STRAIGH UP ***** DONT BE A PUSSY ASS ***** AND TALK SHIT BEHIND MY BACK AND YA'LL KNOW WHO IM TALKING TO HOE ASS NIKKAS


----------



## iced

i didn't say this some man on my page said it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 27 2006, 07:17 PM~6259343
> *....../ `---___________----_____|] = = = slobs = = = = slobs
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> 
> FUCK THEM FAKE ASS ****** THAT AINT ABOUT SHIT IM AN EAST SIDER AND WHAT BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME COME TO MY FACE AND SAY IT TO ME STRAIGH UP ***** DONT BE A PUSSY ASS ***** AND TALK SHIT BEHIND MY BACK AND YA'LL KNOW WHO IM TALKING TO HOE ASS NIKKAS
> *



:uh: 

what happend 2 america's youth???


----------



## Project59

:0 gangsta :ugh:


----------



## iced

i didn't say it


----------



## Project59

im a mutha fuckin skittle yall better axe somebody :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced

what   :barf:


----------



## Project59

wtf is with that wanna be gangsta ass internet site????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 27 2006, 09:17 PM~6259343
> *....../ `---___________----_____|] = = = slobs = = = = slobs
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> 
> FUCK THEM FAKE ASS ****** THAT AINT ABOUT SHIT IM AN EAST SIDER AND WHAT BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME COME TO MY FACE AND SAY IT TO ME STRAIGH UP ***** DONT BE A PUSSY ASS ***** AND TALK SHIT BEHIND MY BACK AND YA'LL KNOW WHO IM TALKING TO HOE ASS NIKKAS
> *


MAN your in the wrong place to be talking like that right ! Ryan will banned you if you keep that shit up ! 

If you think your a thug and wantabee gangster that get out of here ! This ant place for it !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 27 2006, 07:22 PM~6259382
> *wtf is with that wanna be gangsta ass internet site????
> *



Thas What Im Sayin :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## iced

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## zfelix

Theres A Differance From Lowridin And Gangbangin!!! and i dont respect gangbangers because a few of my cuzzins got shot by some gangbangers and they were just lowriders so take that shit some where else


----------



## iced

i told you i didn't say it my cousin got on my name on here i put it down


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 27 2006, 07:20 PM~6259370
> *im a mutha fuckin skittle yall better axe somebody  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Skittle? I always figured you for a Sweet Tart. 


:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 27 2006, 07:31 PM~6259410
> *Skittle? I always figured you for a Sweet Tart.
> :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## iced

that's not even my name i just made that dude background


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 27 2006, 09:31 PM~6259410
> *Skittle? I always figured you for a Sweet Tart.
> :biggrin:
> *


LOL! I thought he was a gobbstopper myself ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 07:36 PM~6259462
> *LOL!  I thought  he was a gobbstopper myself !  :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, you're thinking of LowandBeyond. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 27 2006, 09:41 PM~6259494
> *Naw man, you're thinking of LowandBeyond.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I thought he was Now and later ! 

So if we got candy names I guess we will call you SLOW POKE


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 07:45 PM~6259523
> *I thought he was Now and later !
> 
> So if we got candy names  I guess we will call you  SLOW POKE
> *


lol, I guess that fits.

So, what does that make you? Twizzler?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by iced_@Sep 27 2006, 07:17 PM~6259343
> *....../ `---___________----_____|] = = = slobs = = = = slobs
> ...../_==o;;;;;;;;_______.:/
> .....), ---.(_(__) /
> ....// (..) ), ----"
> ...//___//
> ..//___//
> .//___//
> 
> FUCK THEM FAKE ASS ****** THAT AINT ABOUT SHIT IM AN EAST SIDER AND WHAT BITCH IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME COME TO MY FACE AND SAY IT TO ME STRAIGH UP ***** DONT BE A PUSSY ASS ***** AND TALK SHIT BEHIND MY BACK AND YA'LL KNOW WHO IM TALKING TO HOE ASS NIKKAS
> *


BIGG WORDS "little" ni99a ...DON'T CHOKE ON THEM ........... 



PINCHE INTERNET BANGERS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 27 2006, 10:07 PM~6259713
> *lol, I guess that fits.
> 
> So, what does that make you? Twizzler?
> *


I was thinking M&M ! Cause i melt in your mouth not in your hand ! :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 11:11 PM~6260169
> *I was thinking M&M ! Cause i melt in your mouth not in your hand !  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2006, 11:43 PM~6260333
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What are you laughing about your a TEAR JERKER !( sour gum balls )


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2006, 12:46 AM~6260776
> *What are you laughing about  your a TEAR JERKER !( sour gum balls )
> *


Just one question, how do you know my balls are sour? LOL


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 10:46 PM~6260776
> *What are you laughing about  your a TEAR JERKER !( sour gum balls )
> *


Naw, he's Nutrageous.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2006, 10:52 PM~6260813
> *Just one question, how do you know my balls are sour? LOL
> *



HAHAHAHA he did say something about melting in the mouth and not the hand.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 28 2006, 12:52 AM~6260813
> *Just one question, how do you know my balls are sour? LOL
> *


Cause CHICKO STICK told me (Zfelix) that Junior Mint ( S-10 forever) crys everytime he taste them ! LOL!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2006, 01:13 AM~6260936
> *Cause  CHICKO STICK  told me (Zfelix) that Junior Mint ( S-10 forever) crys everytime he taste them ! LOL!
> *


If "Junior mint" isn't female, why has he been tasting my balls? LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

super macro, :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FUCK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need a new camera !


----------



## BiggC

Damn, now thats a close up shot!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 27 2006, 11:37 PM~6261054
> *Damn, now thats a close up shot!
> *


NO!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS. IT'S A ANT AND YOU CAN EVEN SEE THE FIBER IN THE CAR COVER










HERE IS ANOTHER ONE NEXT TO A DIME.


----------



## BiggC

Thats the biggest dime I've ever seen LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

HOW ABOUT THIS ONE.? 

IT'S A FUJI FINEPIX E510.


----------



## BiggC

Thats a nice camera, I have an HP photosmart M22, it get the job done, but no crazy super macro like yours lol


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 11:13 PM~6260936
> *Cause  CHICKO STICK  told me (Zfelix) that Junior Mint ( S-10 forever) crys everytime he taste them ! LOL!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT ALSO COME'S WITH A WIDE ANGLE LENS AND A 60X ZOOM LENS. ONCE I PUT MY 2 GIG CARD IN IT IT WILL TAKE 45MIN VIDEO. GOT A GOOD DEAL ON IT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Are we finially going to get a video of you building !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2006, 12:15 AM~6261184
> *Are we finially  going to get a video  of you building !
> *



x2!!! video Tutorials!


----------



## drnitrus

Now thats a serious macro setting. I have to look into a new camera!


----------



## PIGEON

SO I STARTED WORK SUNDAY NIGHT I WAS IN THE TRUCK FOR LIKE 5 MINUTES IM MAKING A LEFT HAND TURN AND SUM 70YR OLD MAN HITS THE REAR OF THE TRAILER....MAN I WAS MAD FIRST DAY ON THE JOB.. BUT I CANT THAT LET THAT GET TO ME


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6265023
> *SO I STARTED WORK SUNDAY NIGHT I WAS IN THE TRUCK FOR LIKE 5 MINUTES IM MAKING A LEFT HAND TURN AND SUM 70YR OLD MAN HITS THE REAR OF THE TRAILER....MAN I WAS MAD FIRST DAY ON THE JOB.. BUT I CANT THAT LET THAT GET TO ME
> *


at least it wasn't your fault, lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2006, 12:15 AM~6261184
> *Are we finially  going to get a video  of you building !
> *


i can do lil videos now. i think i have about a min thoe. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 28 2006, 03:59 PM~6265059
> *i can do lil videos now. i think i have about a min thoe.  :biggrin:
> *


You could do a full how to in MIN! LOL!


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2006, 01:54 PM~6265031
> *at least it wasn't your fault, lol
> *


 IT WASNT MY FAULT BUT I GOT THE TICKET COMPANY GOT LAWYERS


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Sep 25 2006, 09:58 PM~6243313
> *Check this clown.
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41220
> *


theflame Posted: 25 Sep 2006, 05:09:06 PM Quote 
Average Member


Posts: 997
Joined: 10 Jul 2005
how old are you?

Profile Back to top 


mrbiggs Posted: 25 Sep 2006, 05:58:10 PM Quote 
Junior Member


Posts: 144
Joined: 20 Jul 2006
14 
Profile Back to top 
:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

yeah i seen that shit the other day thank's. it has to be carla. that lil *****. im going to photo shop his pic and put it all over the web. to teach him a lesson :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

im betting 10/1 that is carl :0


----------



## Project59

yeah fucking eh it is dawg you can tell by how he is talking


----------



## Pokey

*Has anyone built the Revell Acura RSX?*I have a question for ya.


Me and my daughter were at Wal-Mart today. We were in the clearance aisle, and she saw the RSX kit and went nuts. She yelled at the top of her lungs, "Daddy, I GOTTA build that! Is it for kids like me?". I told her it was a harder kit than she was used to, not a snap kit. She says, "I think I can do it". It was marked down to $4, so I figured, what the heck. She picked out some green paint for it, and I got her some non-toxic model glue.


So, my question is, is this a good kit to get her started on glue kits? 

She has built 7 snap kits, and she has gotten good at doing them without much help from me. I know I will be helping her with this one. I am hoping she doesn't get too frustrated. On her last two builds, she made it very clear she didn't want me to help until she asked for it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

When it comes time to glue the windows HELP HER OUT ! My frist glue kit ( GLUE BOMB LOL! )
The window were so bad you couldnt even see inside ! LOL !


----------



## drnitrus

I havent built one but I would say just let her go for it. just keep an eye on those trickie thing that would even slow you down. Mini made a good point about the windows. I would say help here keep everything organized. i would think this kit has alot more parts then a snap kit. make sure nothing gets lost.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Older revell 57 with opening hood,trunk,and doors. Just got this one today










Couple slammers ready for show, might do a wheel swap though

40' ford


















57' ford


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 30 2006, 05:08 PM~6278070
> *Older revell 57 with opening hood,trunk,and doors. Just got this one today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple slammers ready for show, might do a wheel swap though
> 
> 40' ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57' ford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ken Brikel sells his cars


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Sep 30 2006, 06:39 PM~6278203
> *Ken Brikel sells his cars
> *


these were obtained in a trade :biggrin: He has taken a liking to my homie figures, lol


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 29 2006, 01:09 AM~6268378
> *When it comes time to glue the windows HELP HER OUT !  My frist glue  kit ( GLUE BOMB LOL! )
> The window were so bad you couldnt even see inside ! LOL !
> *


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

any fuzzy fur for sell???????????


----------



## Pokey

Well, I feel like a total ASS!


Why, you ask? Well, my daughter painted her RSX today. My car was parked outside in the sunlight, so I put all of the painted parts (body, bumpers, hood, etc.) on the trunk of my car so they could dry. I usually don't do this, so don't ask me why I did this time, because I have no idea. 

Anyway, My wife had to go to the pharmacy to pick up my prescriptions. She told me she was leaving, but I didn't think anything of it, because I figured she was taking HER car. I guess she didn't feel like pulling hers out, so she took mine. I probably don't have to tell you what happened next.  

After I realized that she took the Bonneville, my heart sank. This was my daughters' best paint job yet, and she was so proud of it. I called my wifes' cel, hoping that maybe she had noticed all of the parts laying on the back of the car before she left, no such luck.  

I walked down to the end of the driveway, and walked along the street a ways. I managed to find the bumpers just a few feet from the driveway, the front bumper looked fine, but the rear had been run over. Walking a little ways further, I found the rear spoiler, it was unharmed. Then I saw a few green pieces of plastic laying in the road, it was what was left of the body!  

When my wife returned home, I found the mirrors, and the rockers lodged under the rear spoiler of my car. I never did find the hood. When I showed my wife what was left of the body, she felt really bad. I told her it wasn't her fault, I shouldn't have set the parts on my car to begin with.

Then came the hard part. I had to tell Shelby (my daughter) what had happened. When I first told her, she started crying, which literally broke my heart. I showed her the pieces of the body that I had found in the road, she said "you can fix it, right daddy?". It broke my heart even further to tell her there was no way I could fix it. She is fine now, she didn't dwell on it too long. I told her I would try to find another kit just like it, and she could try again.


Here is a pic I took of the two biggest pieces of the body. The rest of it was pretty much pulverized,









Sorry about the long post, but I feel really bad about doing this.

Like I said, I feel like an ASS!


----------



## iced

:tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAn Bad deal ! 

LIL! I think we need to rasie a few bucks for SHELBY ! Lets see if we cant get this little girl a ne Revell Acura to help her and POOR OLD DAD! 

This is no joke ! 

I donate 1.00! I know my M.C.B.A. member will match me on this and they rest of the Borthers of LIL should be able to give in a 1.00 ! Hell maybe we end up get enough to get here a few more to build ! 

Can you just think of this little gril and how upset she must be ! 











COME ON LIL!


----------



## iced

> *:tears:  :tears:*


 :tears: :tears:


----------



## Lownslow302

i got a car for you homie PM it aint no acura but its a revell ITR


----------



## Pokey

Wow David, that means alot to me, really! You really don't need to do that, I really do appreciate the gesture, though. i'd feel bad taking money from you guys.

That's what I love about LayitLow, it's like a big family!


----------



## 94TC

AFTER READING YOUR POST POKEY, MAN I FEEL BAD. I LOVE MY GIRLS AND THAT IS HARD TO HEAR. MUCH LOVE MAN AND KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING CAUSE' WE KNOW ALOT OF FATHERS DON'T TAKE THE TIME TO SPEND WITH THERE KIDS.


----------



## iced

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Oct 3 2006, 09:46 PM~6300267
> *AFTER READING YOUR POST POKEY, MAN I FEEL BAD.  I LOVE MY GIRLS AND THAT IS HARD TO HEAR.  MUCH LOVE MAN AND KEEP DOING WHAT YOUR DOING CAUSE' WE KNOW ALOT OF FATHERS DON'T TAKE THE TIME TO SPEND WITH THERE KIDS.
> *



You Know your right ! Alot of fathers are not where they need to be ! For 13 yrs i was a body guy ! worked 9 to 5 mon -fri but when my son was about 5 month old the setter said she was wanting more money which at the time my wife and i could not pay so i told my wife i would quit work and stay home with him and then i would get a night job ! Well its been almost 3 yrs and i take care of my boy all day ! LOL! Today we went to a few Hobby stores with BIG C ! My son goes everywhere with me ! Its like leaving with out the keys ! I dont seem to get anywhere with out him ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 3 2006, 09:46 PM~6300266
> *Wow David, that means alot to me, really! You really don't need to do that, I really do appreciate the gesture, though. i'd feel bad taking money from you guys.
> 
> That's what I love about LayitLow, it's like a big family!
> *


We are here for you Borther !


----------



## Project59

Pokey! that's really sad to hear what was the kit???? I got the revell 3in1 on ebay right now sold to me! pm me your address homie Ill have it sent straight to your pad!


----------



## betoscustoms

_*POKEY, PM ME YOUR ADDY, I HAVE THE PERFECT CAR FOR YOUR LIL ONE. I FEEL YOU BRO..*_


----------



## Project59

my offer still stands along side Betos homie your little one diserves it and so do you homie for being the dad that you are! just to take that time with your little one is nice to see I didnt really have my father around all that much growing up so its good to see some of them still do there job out there


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 4 2006, 04:27 AM~6302496
> *my offer still stands along side Betos homie your little one diserves it and so do you homie for being the dad that you are! just to take that time with your little one is nice to see I didnt really have my father around all that much growing up so its good to see some of them still do there job out there
> *



real shit!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 4 2006, 04:27 AM~6302496
> *my offer still stands along side Betos homie your little one diserves it and so do you homie for being the dad that you are! just to take that time with your little one is nice to see I didnt really have my father around all that much growing up so its good to see some of them still do there job out there
> *


You're a true homie Tjay!  

Like I said, if you ever need ANYTHING, give me a holler!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Sep 29 2006, 12:22 AM~6268042
> *Has anyone built the Revell Acura RSX?I have a question for ya.
> Me and my daughter were at Wal-Mart today. We were in the clearance aisle, and she saw the RSX kit and went nuts. She yelled at the top of her lungs, "Daddy, I GOTTA build that! Is it for kids like me?". I told her it was a harder kit than she was used to, not a snap kit. She says, "I think I can do it". It was marked down to $4, so I figured, what the heck. She picked out some green paint for it, and I got her some non-toxic model glue.
> So, my question is, is this a good kit to get her started on glue kits?
> 
> She has built 7 snap kits, and she has gotten good at doing them without much help from me. I know I will be helping her with this one. I am hoping she doesn't get too frustrated. On her last two builds, she made it very clear she didn't want me to help until she asked for it.  :biggrin:
> *



Damn Homie, That sucks. My daughter is 16 months old. i cant wait till I can build models with her. And real cars. :biggrin: I have a couple snap kits at home that I probably will never use. A barracuda and a plymouth prowler. If you want. Let me know. We need more fathers out there like this. Good Job Pokey, keep it up.


----------



## drnitrus

Damn Pokey I can definitly feel your pain. It breaks my heart ot see my boys crying when they are disappointed for any reason. PM me you address, I got some stuff I can hook you up with!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 4 2006, 06:13 AM~6302567
> *You're  a true homie Tjay!
> 
> Like I said, if you ever need ANYTHING, give me a holler!
> *


and to think most Americans think Canadians are useless :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k

no problem G anything to help out when I can

shit like this breaks my heart...
I don't have any kids of my own as of yet (atleast none that ive been informed of)lol

but it's like I said im just glad to see your doin straight with the youngster's....
it's homies like you got me hopeing there generation doesn't grow to be as messed as ours was


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO BETO ! 

If you ever give Betoscustom a try youll be hooked ! This last order was a BIG 1 ! Everything reach me safe and sound ! I ant talking about just a kit or a set of wheels I mean a BIG Order! 

13 kits , 10 sets of wheels, Movies , neon lights ! 

they last time beto posted his CHEAP kits i hit him up ! EVerything Great and everything i ordered was in hand the same day he said it would be ! 

Thanks BETO !


----------



## iced

reping lay it low


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 04:15 PM~6306746
> *JUST WANTED TO SAY THANK YOU TO BETO !
> 
> If you ever  give Betoscustom a try youll be hooked !  This last order  was a BIG 1 !  Everything reach me safe and sound ! I ant talking about just a kit or a set of wheels I mean  a BIG  Order!
> 
> 13 kits , 10 sets of wheels, Movies , neon lights  !
> 
> they last time beto posted his CHEAP kits  i hit him up ! EVerything Great and everything i ordered was in hand the same day he said it would be !
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>
> A big THANK YOU goes out to David, TJay, Beto, drnitrus, Lownslow302, and SypnOnSIZZerB, for offering to help out my baby girl! *
> 
> I really wasn't expecting this to happen, just wanted to share a little of my misfortune with yall. I should have known my brothers at LIL would offer to help.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 5 2006, 09:44 AM~6310668
> *Yes, definetly, THANKS TO BETO!
> 
> I haven't ordered much from him, just some flocking. But it got to me VERY quickly! He's a good guy to deal with!
> 
> A big THANK YOU goes out to David, TJay, Beto, drnitrus, Lownslow302, and SypnOnSIZZerB, for offering to help out my baby girl!
> 
> I really wasn't expecting this to happen, just wanted to share a little of my misfortune with yall. I should have known my brothers at LIL would offer to help.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> :thumbsup:
> *



No problem homie. I would definately be devastated if my daughter was upset. And for someone to be willing to cheer her up(not even knowing them) is excellent.
Keep doing ehat your doing homie, she seems like a great daughter and you seem like a great dad. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DOnt trip Pokey ! If you ever need anything hit me up but i started woundering late last night ! I dont think Shelby was crying over the kit ! 

I think she relized what here dad really looks like ! 











J/K ! You Know its a great thing having are kids with us every day ! Some dads dont have the chance or give shit !


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Anytime Pokey. Hit me on the pm. Ill send a tuner kit.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 09:39 AM~6311296
> *DOnt trip Pokey !  If you ever need anything hit me up  but i started woundering late last night !  I dont think Shelby was crying over the kit !
> 
> I think she relized what here dad really looks like !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K !  You Know its a great thing having are kids with us every day ! Some dads dont have the  chance  or give shit !
> *


WTF.Stone Cold steve austin builds models?


----------



## Pokey

WHAT?! WHAT?! WHAT?! :biggrin: 


You don't REALLY think I look like Stone Cold, do you?





:biggrin:


----------



## baggedon22s

Ok, no bullshit here. My wife cat a call this mornin at about 5:45 from the hospital ( my lil girl was 6 weeks eirly so she had to stay, no big deal) Now on to the big deal. They told us that my 1 1/2 week old lil girl has got an infection in her stomuck. She will be in the hospital for a minimum of 3-4 weeks, and on top of the there is a strong posibility she will have to have surgry to get rid of the infection permanently. Just thought id let yall know that im goin to try to do the truck buildoff but we will problly be inbetween the house and hospital a good bit i might not have much time to build.
Thanx, Daniel


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 5 2006, 05:57 PM~6314087
> *Ok, no bullshit here. My wife cat a call this mornin at about 5:45 from the hospital ( my lil girl was 6 weeks eirly so she had to stay, no big deal) Now on to the big deal. They told us that my 1 1/2 week old lil girl has got an infection in her stomuck. She will be in the hospital for a minimum of 3-4 weeks, and on top of the there is a strong posibility she will have to have surgry to get rid of the infection permanently. Just thought id let yall know that im goin to try to do the truck buildoff but we will problly be inbetween the house and hospital a good bit i might not have much time to build.
> Thanx, Daniel
> *


Good luck with this hope all works out for you and your Little 1!


----------



## twinn

x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn my heart goes out to you and your fam baggedon22s
hope everything goes well


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6314126
> *x100000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


what he said good luck bro


----------



## 1ofaknd

A message from carl!!!




Code:


1ofaknd,

kidcolt has sent you this email from 
[url]http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php[/url].


it is me carl cani please be back on lil please i wont do any thing 
dumb

---------------------------------------------------
Please note that The Mad Modeler's Forum has no control over the
contents of this message.
---------------------------------------------------


Regards,

The The Mad Modeler's Forum team.
[url]http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php[/url]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah

camon,give him a chance


----------



## 63 ridah

nah Im just bullshitin :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

haha dumb kid fucked up man!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez




----------



## Mr Biggs

FUCK THAT LIL MUTHERFUCKER..HE'S USING MY NAME ON OTHER FORUMS. HE CAN GO TO HELL FOR ALL I CARE.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 5 2006, 07:05 PM~6314536
> *FUCK THAT LIL MUTHERFUCKER..HE'S USING MY NAME ON OTHER FORUMS. HE CAN GO TO HELL FOR ALL I CARE.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK YOU MY BROTHER.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 5 2006, 06:46 PM~6314407
> *A message from carl!!!
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 1ofaknd,
> 
> kidcolt has sent you this email from
> [url]http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php[/url].
> it is me carl cani please be back on lil please i wont do any thing
> dumb
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Please note that The Mad Modeler's Forum has no control over the
> contents of this message.
> ---------------------------------------------------
> Regards,
> 
> The The Mad Modeler's Forum team.
> [url]http://mad-modeler.ipbhost.com/index.php[/url]
> 
> *



Respond and ask about Scale Auto forum ! The little shit on the going by MRBIGGS over there ! Posting up some builds ! they look like Highrider built them LOL! ANd when asked if this was really BIGGS from LIL and was asked to show LORD OF THE RINGS The fucker responded I am MR BIGGS my dad just passed ! 

THIS STRIGHT UP FUCKED UP ! 

If you let him back do it just so we can blow his ass up and to give him a LIL BEAT DOWN ! 

BIG C has the link and info if you need to check into this MARTIN or BIGGS !


----------



## Mr Biggs

DO YOU HAVE A LIKE TO THAT PLACE?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...asp?FORUM_ID=32


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 05:54 PM~6314838
> *http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...asp?FORUM_ID=32
> *


THANK'S DAVID IM OVER THERE RIGHT NOW LOOKING FOR HIS ASS. IM GOING TO GET HIM BANED FROM THERE TOO. LIL PUSSY.

IN KNOW JIM H PRETTY GOOD OR DARYL G. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

here is his profile over there

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...le.asp?id=19655


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 5 2006, 08:07 PM~6314929
> *here is his profile over there
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...le.asp?id=19655
> *


Read this if it works ! 

BIG POPPA AND POKEY ARE GET IN TO HIM ! LOL! 

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41382


----------



## Mr Biggs

YEAH THANK'S DAVID AND RYAN I JUST POSTED OVER THERE.


----------



## AZTEKONE

DAM MAAN THATS FUCKED UP 
LET HIM BACK AT LIL SO WE CAN BURN HIM THEN BAND HIM


----------



## chrisgsr

apparently if the info in the profile is his the little fucker lives here in ky and here every thing is about a days drive from me, if he doesn't live far i could go kick the living shit out of him for doing some childess shit like that saying he is MRBIGG, and taking credit for someone elses builds and saying that his dad just passed away that shit isn't even funny


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE. BUT YOU DON'T NEED TO GET INTO TROUBLE FOR HIS LIL STUPID ASS. HE WILL GET HIS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER. BUT HE WILL GET HIS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 5 2006, 08:26 PM~6315021
> *YEAH THANK'S DAVID AND RYAN I JUST POSTED OVER THERE.
> *


LOL! I read that shit brother ! LOL! I tried to find the topic BIG C had but it looks like they deleted the whole thing !


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU SEE MY LAST POST # 666 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

LOL @ carla. That shit is funny. Not really. I couldn't find the first topic where we seen it was him. I think quite a few of us blasted him on that one.


----------



## 619mikey




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6314087
> *Ok, no bullshit here. My wife cat a call this mornin at about 5:45 from the hospital ( my lil girl was 6 weeks eirly so she had to stay, no big deal) Now on to the big deal. They told us that my 1 1/2 week old lil girl has got an infection in her stomuck. She will be in the hospital for a minimum of 3-4 weeks, and on top of the there is a strong posibility she will have to have surgry to get rid of the infection permanently. Just thought id let yall know that im goin to try to do the truck buildoff but we will problly be inbetween the house and hospital a good bit i might not have much time to build.
> Thanx, Daniel
> *


Very sorry to hear this. I spent alot of time with my daughter in the hospital for the first 2 years of her life, so I kinda know what you're going through. Don't worry about models for now. I took a 4 year hiatus after my daughter was born, and the models were still there when I got back into the hobby. Just focus on your baby girl for now.

My thoughts will be with you. If you have time, let us now how things are going. And if you need anything, or just need someone to talk to about shit, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Project59

Im outta here G's for 10 day's 

keep the build's flowing and everyone have a good week!!!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 5 2006, 06:57 PM~6314087
> *Ok, no bullshit here. My wife cat a call this mornin at about 5:45 from the hospital ( my lil girl was 6 weeks eirly so she had to stay, no big deal) Now on to the big deal. They told us that my 1 1/2 week old lil girl has got an infection in her stomuck. She will be in the hospital for a minimum of 3-4 weeks, and on top of the there is a strong posibility she will have to have surgry to get rid of the infection permanently. Just thought id let yall know that im goin to try to do the truck buildoff but we will problly be inbetween the house and hospital a good bit i might not have much time to build.
> Thanx, Daniel
> *


sorry to hear that homie. I hope all is well. prayers are with you.


----------



## drnitrus

baggedon22s--definitly give your baby all the attention. She is one of the best things in life.




As far as the whole Carla thing on SA. The original topic where I called him out on the Lord of The Rings build was jacked and then deleted by the admin

Hers another one of his post for the party
http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41181


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 6 2006, 06:48 AM~6317658
> *baggedon22s--definitly give your baby all the attention.  She is one of the best things in life.
> As far as the whole Carla thing on SA.  The original topic where I called him out on the Lord of The Rings build was jacked and then deleted by the admin
> 
> Hers another one of his post for the party
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/...?TOPIC_ID=41181
> *


that sucks because that was a good one too, all sorts of bullshit came out on that one


----------



## drnitrus

Yeah true I think it was deleted earlier this week


----------



## chrisgsr

if this will work, why everyone go into my controls to manager ignore users and ignore carla's stupid ass, and that will be the end of it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

HE'S NOT ON HERE ANYMORE...SO WE DON'T NEED TO DO THAT. I WAS JUST OVER THERE ON THE OTHER SIGHT AND HE WAS ON 19 PAGE'S OF BEGGIN AND ASKING FOR HAND OUT'S. SOME GUY'S COUGHT ON BUT OTHER'S HAVE NO CLUE. WITH ALL THE PART'S HE'S ASKING FOR HE COULD BUILD A FULL SCALE JUNK YARD. :roflmao:


P.S. I WILL PAY GOOD MONEY $$$$$$$$ FOR HIS ADDY, PHONE#, OR HIS PRSONAL E-MAIL ADDY. JUST PUT THE WORD OUT. i know some guy's on here have sent him shit before.


----------



## drnitrus

thats pretty fucked up. that kid needs to learn a lesson like if he asks for something, someone should send him a pile of shit in a box :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 6 2006, 09:53 AM~6318540
> *thats pretty fucked up.  that kid needs to learn a lesson like if he asks for something, someone should send him a pile of shit in a box :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


he has more then a box of shit coming to him. :angry: and im going to let him have it . it's all good.


----------



## drnitrus

Take it to him. I think we can all agree that he deserves it :twak: :twak:


----------



## chrisgsr

that is good the little shit stain isn't on here no more, hopefully he is to dumb to try to get back in under a new user name


----------



## Pokey

Well, I had an interesting night at work last night.

I work at Firestone Industrial Products. We make Air-Ride Springs, rubber bladders, etc.. I work in the Air-Ride department, the department right behind mine is metals, where they make all the metal parts for the Air-Rides. My work area is in the back of our department, right by the metals department. Noone works in metals on the night crews.

Anyway, I'm standing there, talking to one of my builders, and we see smoke, A WHOLE LOT OF SMOKE, coming from the metals department, and it smelled like an electrical fire. Me and a couple of other guys ran down there with fire extinguishers, trying to find the source of the smoke. There were no flames in sight.

There is a conveyor that takes the metal enclosures and girdle hoops down to the basement to be dipped in a cleaning solution for paint prep. We noticed the majority of the smoke was coming from the hole in the floor where that conveyor goes down to the basement. Uh-oh! We ran over there and looked down the hole, THE WHOLE BASEMENT WAS ENGULFED IN FLAMES!!!

By this time the whole metals department was full of smoke, and the smoke was getting thicker by the second, but the damned fire alarms still hadn't gone off. We got the hell out of there, and we evacuated everyone.

The local FD sent out about 8 or 9 trucks, and the PD blocked off all the streets around the plants.

They managed to contain the fire to the basement, but it took them about 2 hours to get the fire completely out. We should be able to return to work on Monday.

I know I shouldn't have gone down there, but we have trash can fires down there all the time, because of dumbasses going down there to smoke. If I would have known how big the fire was, I would have stayed the hell out of there. There are ALOT of flammable solvents back in that area, we were lucky noone was hurt.



Now for the funny part. While we were standing outside after being evacuated. I looked up at the big Firestone sign above the entrance to the main plant. All the letters were out, except for the first four,










Sorry about the crappy pic, my camera phone sucks. And sorry for yet ANOTHER long post. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

If something like that should happen again and you dont make it out ! 

I GOT DIBS ON THE BLUE 72 IMPALA and RED GTO , AND THE MONTE LS !  :biggrin: 

J/K Man sometimes you act faster then you think ! At least you went and seen what the heck was going on ! More people die of the smoke then they do of the fire its self ! Look how many people you saved by acting before you think !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2006, 12:09 PM~6319170
> *If something like that should happen again  and you dont make it out !
> 
> I GOT DIBS ON THE BLUE 72 IMPALA  and RED  GTO , AND THE MONTE LS !  :biggrin:
> 
> J/K  Man  sometimes you act faster then you think !  At least you went and seen what the heck was going on !  More people die of the smoke then they  do of the fire  its self !  Look how many people  you saved by acting before you think !
> *


LOL, I don't have the red GTO anymore, I built it for my brother as a replica of his 1:1 daily driver. You're gonna have to talk to him about that one. :biggrin: 

Yeah, I acted so fast, I left all my shit in there. My my gym bag, car keys, etc.. Had to have my wife come and pick me up, gotta go back there here in a little bit and pick my car up.

Most of the people I work with had already made their way to the front doors when they saw the smoke, we just gathered up the people that were oblivious to what was going on.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Did you get your shit back yet ? Or is it still in the building ?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 6 2006, 12:20 PM~6319218
> *Did  you get your shit back yet ? Or is it still in the building ?
> *


No, I gotta pick it up too when I get my car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 6 2006, 02:38 PM~6319304
> *No, I gotta pick it up too when I get my car.
> *


LOL! You better wash that gym Bag ! Nothing worse then the small of wet wood and smoke !


----------



## drnitrus

MINI said "wet wood" :roflmao: :roflmao: j/p

At least everyone made it out ok. That could have went bad reeeaall quick.


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got these in today :biggrin: 80gig ipods


----------



## drnitrus

NICE for you or for sale? Im still rockin a mini


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 6 2006, 01:24 PM~6319544
> *NICE  for you or for sale?  Im still rockin a mini
> *


sale...one of my boy's has the hookup. these are all sold today.


----------



## drnitrus

thats a nice little side gig :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

it's cool ...here is mine 10,009 song's 50 movie's 2,000 music videos. a few of you can see what kind of music i have on right now. me and my corona. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 6 2006, 11:54 AM~6319115
> *Well, I had an interesting night at work last night.
> 
> I work at Firestone Industrial Products. We make Air-Ride Springs, rubber bladders, etc.. I work in the Air-Ride department, the department right behind mine is metals, where they make all the metal parts for the Air-Rides. My work area is in the back of our department, right by the metals department. Noone works in metals on the night crews.
> 
> Anyway, I'm standing there, talking to one of my builders, and we see smoke, A WHOLE LOT OF SMOKE, coming from the metals department, and it smelled like an electrical fire. Me and a couple of other guys ran down there with fire extinguishers, trying to find the source of the smoke. There were no flames in sight.
> 
> There is a conveyor that takes the metal enclosures and girdle hoops down to the basement to be dipped in a cleaning solution for paint prep. We noticed the majority of the smoke was coming from the hole in the floor where that conveyor goes down to the basement. Uh-oh! We ran over there and looked down the hole, THE WHOLE BASEMENT WAS ENGULFED IN FLAMES!!!
> 
> By this time the whole metals department was full of smoke, and the smoke was getting thicker by the second, but the damned fire alarms still hadn't gone off. We got the hell out of there, and we evacuated everyone.
> 
> The local FD sent out about 8 or 9 trucks, and the PD blocked off all the streets around the plants.
> 
> They managed to contain the fire to the basement, but it took them about 2 hours to get the fire completely out. We should be able to return to work on Monday.
> 
> I know I shouldn't have gone down there, but we have trash can fires down there all the time, because of dumbasses going down there to smoke. If I would have known how big the fire was, I would have stayed the hell out of there. There are ALOT of flammable solvents back in that area, we were lucky noone was hurt.
> Now for the funny part. While we were standing outside after being evacuated. I looked up at the big Firestone sign above the entrance to the main plant. All the letters were out, except for the first four,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the crappy pic, my camera phone sucks. And sorry for yet ANOTHER long post.  :biggrin:
> *




you just didn't want to do any work. :scrutinize: :scrutinize: You set it a blaze didn't ya. 

Comeon Pokey lets burn this motherfucker down!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 6 2006, 01:53 PM~6319716
> *you just didn't want to do any work.  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  You set it a blaze didn't ya.
> 
> Comeon Pokey lets burn this motherfucker down!!  :biggrin:
> *


C'mon now, does this look like the face of an arsonist to you?










:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Naw. :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6319519
> *just got these in today  :biggrin:  80gig ipods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped?


----------



## AZTEKONE

just got s10forever rivi in the mail good news for him 
pm me your right addy bro and send me money to ship it agin
:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

HOLY SHIT REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!! you got a PM BRO!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 6 2006, 02:32 PM~6319963
> *how much shipped?
> *


shipped my ass you better drive down to my house lazy ass. i only live like 15 min away.


----------



## AZTEKONE

s 10 if you dont want it let me know so i can sell it


----------



## S-10sForever

yea i still want it!


----------



## my64imp

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6319519
> *just got these in today  :biggrin:  80gig ipods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price on one


----------



## S-10sForever

how much for one? PM me


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Sep 2 2006, 11:02 PM~6094628
> *K.C.M.O
> YEAH I CALL IT KILLA CITY CUASE THATS ALL I SEE .............
> *


......


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 3 2006, 09:30 PM~6098594
> *Well I see it all the time and I know it's not all that fancy LOL
> *


YAH KNOW......


----------



## AZTEKONE

does any body have a set of dully dub city rims 1/24 scale


----------



## Pokey

Other people are posting links to their MySpaces, so what the hell, here's mine :biggrin: 

http://www.myspace.com/pokey6733


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 9 2006, 12:54 AM~6332724
> *Other people are posting links to their MySpaces, so what the hell, here's mine  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/pokey6733
> *



What did you find out about that fire you started @ work? You off work any, or did your plan not go over well? Come burn mine down, I need a vacation. 
:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2006, 01:59 AM~6332822
> *What did you find out about that fire you started @ work?  You off work any,  or did your plan not go over well?  Come burn mine down, I need a vacation.
> :tongue:  :tongue:
> *


They haven't really told us much about what caused it. All I really know is that it STINKS in there. I'm pretty sure it was an electrical fire, at least that's what it smelled like.

The only day I got off because of it was half of Thursday night. I don't think they had anyone come in Friday night either, but I wasn't scheduled to work Friday anyway. Aside from it stinking up the whole damn plant, most of the damage is in the basement, so production will continue as usual.


----------



## drnitrus

For anyone in the tri state area...theres a swap meet this weekend

82nd New Jersey Model Car, Diecast, and Kit Show
Sun, 10/15/2006
Show
Location
33 Baldwin Rd
Parsippany, NJ

9am-12pm


----------



## 63 ridah

Im in that area


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 10 2006, 04:36 PM~6341266
> *Im in that area
> *


Ive been to about 3-4 of these. You can catch some pretty deals. I think its like $7 to get in.


----------



## Lownslow302

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

WHY IS THE MODEL FORUMS ALWAYS DEAD!!!!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

because its 5 am in my area. :biggrin: But I'm at work so there is nothing better to do.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2006, 01:53 AM~6352833
> *because its 5 am in my area.  :biggrin:  But I'm at work so there is nothing better to do.
> *


lol yeah but even in the after noon its still kinda dead


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 12 2006, 02:35 AM~6352894
> *lol yeah but even in the after noon its still kinda dead
> *



Maybe they're building shit, instead of fucking off on the internet? LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 12 2006, 02:35 AM~6352894
> *lol yeah but even in the after noon its still kinda dead
> *


x2


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 12 2006, 02:43 AM~6352905
> *Maybe they're building shit, instead of fucking off on the internet?  LOL.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i dont see them posting it lol :biggrin:


----------



## chrisgsr

a bit of good news i started my new job this week so now i can start to build again but on the negative end of things i am working about 60 to 70 hours a week, so not much time to do things


----------



## 66LOU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 12:05 PM~5788800
> *how about if we keep all the bullshit and stupid question's or just any question here. this way no one will talk shit to you for starting topic's or asking question's, and not highjack someone else's topic by talking shit on it. or if you like just to show something and not have to make a new topic on it. like if you have shit for sale. or to trade, whatever it may be.anything go's here :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

TTT


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 87MCLS_@Oct 12 2006, 11:50 AM~6355520
> *a bit of good news i started my new job this week so now i can start to build again but on the negative end of things i am working about 60 to 70 hours a week, so not much time to do things
> *


WHERE DO U WORK THAT U WORK 60 TO 70 HOURS A WEEK


----------



## 1ofaknd

3 projects lined up. 94, 57, 68


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2006, 12:57 PM~6361991
> *3 projects lined up. 94, 57, 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you making anymore of thoes 94's :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 13 2006, 12:06 PM~6362046
> *are you making anymore of thoes 94's :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 10 2006, 09:51 PM~6342808
> *Ive been to about 3-4 of these.  You can catch some pretty deals.  I think its like $7 to get in.
> *


but its 9am to noon.so that means me and my father will have to race to nj befor 9 am.and on a saturday I wont be up until at least ten.ok with said,are there any more shows going on in nj or ny. :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 13 2006, 12:10 PM~6362071
> *but its 9am to noon.so that means me and my father will have to race to nj befor 9 am.and on a saturday I wont be up until at least ten.ok with said,are there any more shows going on in nj or ny. :uh:
> *


2006 Model Car Swap Meet

Sat, 10/21/2006

*Location*
Quality Inn
1156 Upper Front St.
Binghamton, NY
United States

*Times*
9 a.m. to 2 p.m.

*Admission Fees*
Free

*Description*
new kits, old kits, built kits, resin kits, promos, acrylic display cases, decals, photoetched parts, detail parts, and aftermarket supplies

*Contact Info*
Butch Sommers
607-722-2716


----------



## 63 ridah

Start address: 209 Prospect Pl
Brooklyn, NY 11238

End address: Binghamton, NY

Distance: 179 mi (about 3 hours 47 mins 

Ill try


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 13 2006, 12:10 PM~6362071
> *but its 9am to noon.so that means me and my father will have to race to nj befor 9 am.and on a saturday I wont be up until at least ten.ok with said,are there any more shows going on in nj or ny. :uh:
> *


Its on SUnday


----------



## iced

do you know if they're having the birmingham classics this year


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2006, 09:57 AM~6361991
> *3 projects lined up. 94, 57, 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that 68 my old one?


----------



## SOLO1

Hay does any one have a fleetwood for sale????????????????????????


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Oct 13 2006, 04:27 PM~6363924
> *Hay does any one have a fleetwood for sale????????????????????????
> *


got a 100$


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 13 2006, 05:20 PM~6363889
> *that 68 my old one?
> *


yep

i fixed the roof. but there are a number of other problems i have to tend to before i can paint it. I had to re-scribe pretty much all the trim around the windows. also the front corners of the fenders looked like someone took a bite out of them, so i had to rebuild those as well, lol

the clear part is what i had to add.


----------



## iced

has anybody heard of pivets animator


----------



## BigPoppa

let's hear it for superglue!


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anybody have the decals from the S-10 lowrider 3n1 kit? I really need them.

Thanks alot


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got them in. and they are clean. i had to pick me up a few set's.


----------



## S-10sForever

those are cool what scale are they?


----------



## Mr Biggs

1:64 scale


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I love them BIGGS ! And nice cases too ! What else are they doing ! And is that a 3rd 67 Coupe in the back ground?


----------



## betoscustoms

Primo, I know you picked up a set of these for me while you where there....... :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Those are bad ass!! If I had the money I'd offer to buy one off ya LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY GUYS ! Last night 4 of us went into the LIL Chat room and I thought it was a pretty cool deal ! I think we should all meet up in there on a certain night ! I know i am off during the week and other are off the weekend but I though it would be night to have a Modelers night in there !


----------



## S-10sForever

how about tonight?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 02:43 PM~6368217
> *how about tonight?
> *


 I wont be homie till after 3am ! I am in CST zone so some folks it will be 4 or 5 in the moring and other it will be 1 or 2 ? But you other guys can do it and i will check in when i get home !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 14 2006, 01:29 PM~6367986
> *just got them in. and they are clean. i had to pick me up a few set's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT

This kinda got lost with the rest of the BS we had ! I just want what BIGGS post to be seen cause these are some nice 1/64th Rides !


----------



## AZTEKONE

COME ON PEPOLE I KNOW SOME ONE HAS A SET OF DUB CITY DULLY RIMS FOR SELL OR TRADE


----------



## S-10sForever

did you send out that rivi?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Oct 14 2006, 11:21 PM~6370720
> *COME ON PEPOLE I KNOW SOME ONE HAS A SET OF DUB CITY DULLY RIMS FOR SELL OR TRADE
> *


try pming baggedon22s homie he had set he wanted to trade me awhile back maybe he still has them


----------



## Project59

importmadness 

what's going on with this dually I nicely orderd for you a month back????

I still havent seen payment for it nor heard from you about wether you sent it.....

I gotta say im not sure im too happy with the way things are going here! :dunno:


----------



## Project59

STRIKEN'D COMMENT! 

I have spoken to import and know what's going on!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

going to try to knock this one out quick. :biggrin:


----------



## iced

solike what color is it gon be


----------



## S-10sForever

NICE 1ofaknd what you got planned?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 15 2006, 09:21 PM~6374432
> *NICE 1ofaknd what you got planned?
> *


paint will most likely be kandy magenta with a white top.


----------



## S-10sForever

cool cool sounds good bro? is it that pink kit? i want one!!! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 15 2006, 09:30 PM~6374511
> *cool cool sounds good bro? is it that pink kit? i want one!!! lol
> *


no, it's not.


----------



## BiggC

Here is what I'm working on now, didn't feel like making a topic on it yet. But here is what I've done so far. I still need to tweak the hinges so the doors fit right. :biggrin: 
1950 Chevy pickup

























And here's a basket case I'll be getting. :biggrin: 
1965 Cadi Ambulance


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 16 2006, 12:25 AM~6376250
> *Here is what I'm working on now, didn't feel like making a topic on it yet. But here is what I've done so far.  I still need to tweak the hinges so the doors fit right.  :biggrin:
> 1950 Chevy pickup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a basket case I'll be getting.  :biggrin:
> 1965 Cadi Ambulance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



u should have saved that bomb truck so u could compete in the truck build off im goin with a radical 57 bomb truck :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 16 2006, 03:44 AM~6376408
> *u should have saved that bomb truck so u could compete in the truck build off im goin with a radical 57 bomb truck :biggrin:
> *


This one isn't for the build off, I have something else for that.  

I'm building this for a friend, although I wouldn't mind getting another one to build my way. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY 1OF IS THAT THE OLD "LOWRIDER 57" KIT? THATS A FACTORY KIT WITH OPEN DOORS RIGHT?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 16 2006, 01:48 AM~6376415
> *This one isn't for the build off, I have something else for that.
> 
> I'm building this for a friend, although I wouldn't mind getting another one to build my way.  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yea im gonna use the 57 stepside kit and try somthing similar to this










:0


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 Thats sweet!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 16 2006, 02:00 AM~6376437
> *:0  :0  Thats sweet!!
> *



Yes it is!! :0 :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 16 2006, 02:57 AM~6376431
> *:biggrin: yea im gonna use the 57 stepside kit and try somthing similar to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


its hard for me to comprehend as to how this truck lost BTOTY


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 16 2006, 03:52 AM~6376420
> *HEY 1OF IS THAT THE OLD "LOWRIDER 57" KIT? THATS A FACTORY KIT WITH OPEN DOORS RIGHT?
> *


no, it was an even earlier release, from 78' i think


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

FLOCKING:

I tried it last night for the first time and I didnt look to good. I think I should have painted underneath before right? Similar to the color of the Flocking? I used 3M adhesive spray tfor glue. Is That not good?


----------



## drnitrus

yeah you should have painted first. if you dont like the 3m stuff you should try elmers glue, but paint the floor first.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 17 2006, 11:08 AM~6384839
> *yeah you should have painted first.  if you dont like the 3m stuff you should try elmers glue, but paint the floor first.
> *



Do you just brush it on evenly? The elmers glue.


----------



## drnitrus

yeah do small sections at a time then sprinkle on your flocking,. tap the flocking down with your finger. i usually let the flocking sit on there for a minute. then flip the peice over and tap off the excess and repeat
paint the floor with a FLAt paint color. no one like shiny carpet :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 17 2006, 12:10 PM~6385230
> *yeah do small sections at a time then sprinkle on your flocking,.  tap the flocking down with your finger.  i usually let the flocking sit on there for a minute. then flip the peice over and tap off the excess and repeat
> paint the floor with a FLAt paint color.  no one like shiny carpet :biggrin:
> *



LoL. No like the shiney carpet. Thanks homie. Im gonna try it again tonight.


----------



## 1ofaknd

If your going to use elmers glue, mix it 50/50 with water first.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I JUST USE THE SPRAY GLUE IN THE CAN THAT CAME WITH MY GOLD LEAF KIT IT WORK'S GOOD, AND THE SPRAY IS A REAL FINE MIST.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 17 2006, 02:26 PM~6387264
> *If your going to use elmers glue, mix it 50/50 with water first.
> *


you have to mess with it a bit, too thin and it runs, too thick and it glops up, when you brush it has to have a nice even contact


----------



## S-10sForever

I just wanted to say TANK YOU to AZTEKONE for that Gold plated Riviera kit. I messed up and gave him the wrong address to send it to and i never got it. Finnaly the kit got back to him, and he told me that he got it. So he resent it (payed extra shipping) and just got it today ( a month later :banghead: ) But i just wanted to thank him for being true and a great seller!!!! Also the kit looks great!!! Im very very happy with it!!! I have no clue as how im gonna build it, mabey a radicle?! 


Thanks again!!

Vinnie Viscious


----------



## AZTEKONE

ANY TIME BRO GOOD LUCK WITH THAT BUILD


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

hey 1ofaknd, can you post up that decal for the optima batts again?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 18 2006, 02:40 PM~6394662
> *hey 1ofaknd, can you post up that decal for the optima batts again?
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 18 2006, 03:50 PM~6394746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


preciate that homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd

It SHOULD already be scaled and ready to print at that size, but you may want to print a test copy to double check.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Cool. Ill check tonight.


----------



## Mr Biggs

im on my way to check out this chrome platter i found a few mile's from here. i got 2 of these ready to go. let's see what happen's...










:biggrin: if it's good we will all come-up


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

NICE!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jul 17 2006, 05:18 PM~5789248
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


your back


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 18 2006, 06:49 PM~6396424
> *your back
> *


july 17 homie


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 18 2006, 05:49 PM~6396424
> *your back
> *


    

QUOTE(carl @ _Jul 17 2006_, 05:18 PM)


----------



## Lownslow302

can LOTY only be won 3 times, cause i get this feeling that the next supershow is gonna suck major ass


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK I RE-DID THE PART'S TREE. HERE IS WHAT IM TAKING TOMORROW.










IF THIS GO'S GOOD I'LL START SELLING CHROME KIT'S :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MONTE, CADI...OPERATION NNL! & 3 CONTI"S :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 07:24 PM~6397314
> *OK I RE-DID THE PART'S TREE. HERE IS WHAT IM TAKING TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THIS GO'S GOOD I'LL START SELLING CHROME KIT'S :biggrin:
> *



cool i need a 61 rag chrome kit!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 18 2006, 07:31 PM~6397368
> *cool i need a 61 rag chrome kit!!! :0 :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO IF THIS GO'S THROUGH. I WILL HAVE THEM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

put me down for a few rechrome parts for afew kits if this works out !


----------



## MARINATE

: : : : : :        :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S A BIG 10-4 BUDDY


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 07:33 PM~6397380
> *FO SHO IF THIS GO'S THROUGH. I WILL HAVE THEM.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FQoPP0FqvE


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: :wave: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 18 2006, 07:46 PM~6397441
> *:wave:  :wave:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



:wave: how u like vegas? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 18 2006, 08:48 PM~6397454
> *:wave: how u like vegas? :biggrin:
> *


MAN SPEARMINT RHINO WAS OFF THE HOOK........I FELL INTO A SNOW STORM!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 18 2006, 07:51 PM~6397470
> *MAN SPEARMINT RHINO WAS OFF THE HOOK........I FELL INTO A SNOW STORM!
> *



:roflmao:

my pops has a worker on his crew that works there part time her name is Kat!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Oct 18 2006, 07:24 PM~6397314-->
> 
> 
> 
> IF THIS GO'S GOOD I'LL START SELLING CHROME KIT'S :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!!!! That would be sweet! There goes my pay checks, gonna have to start working OT!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@Oct 18 2006, 07:46 PM~6397438
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FQoPP0FqvE
> *


I seen that last night! thats cool shit.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=293316&st=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98tFDI86Y7E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU95_QkElr4...related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aOC3HFxmlQ...related&search=


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Oct 18 2006, 10:01 PM~6398300
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=293316&st=0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=98tFDI86Y7E
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU95_QkElr4...related&search=
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aOC3HFxmlQ...related&search=
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'll fuckin cut ya!!! :biggrin: 


















LOL. on my way to work I lost some change out my pocket. On lunch I needed a 25 cent peice. I was fishing around under my seat and forgot I picked this up a few months ago. 
I was like "oh shit, I need to get that fucker out of there" I would get shot around here if I ever get pulled over with something this size. 

I knew Biggs likes Dale SR. So I figured I would post it up.


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN I HOPE IT WORKS BIG HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2006, 05:13 AM~6399323
> *DAMN I HOPE IT WORKS BIG HOMIE!!!!!
> *


word is the guy wants are money ! So BIGGS made up the tree 2x2 And if all is cheap enough and the chrome is good BIGGS will hook us up with guy! 

Lets Keep are fingers crossed , this will work out ! Cause i got few things that need rechormed and A kit or 2 that i just might want totally plated LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2006, 12:16 AM~6398906
> *I'll fuckin cut ya!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.  on my way to work I lost some change out my pocket.  On lunch I needed a 25 cent peice.  I was fishing around under my seat and forgot I picked this up a few months ago.
> I was like "oh shit,  I need to get that fucker out of there"  I would get shot around here if I ever get pulled over with something this size.
> 
> I knew Biggs likes Dale SR.  So I figured I would post it up.
> *



that's kleeweeeen bro . how much u wan't 4 it.?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 18 2006, 10:24 PM~6397314
> *OK I RE-DID THE PART'S TREE. HERE IS WHAT IM TAKING TOMORROW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF THIS GO'S GOOD I'LL START SELLING CHROME KIT'S :biggrin:
> *



Damn That WOuld Be Bad Ass. Cant Wait To See How It Turns Out.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 19 2006, 07:40 AM~6399896
> *Damn That WOuld Be Bad Ass. Cant Wait To See How It Turns Out.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

I don't remember who was looking for the old 1957 hot pink Chevy lowrider, but I found this one on e-bay, so here ya go.


http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-57-CHEVY-LOW-RI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr Biggs

well i went to the guy today and he gave me a special rack to mount my shit. this is what it look's like now. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
he will give me a price by tomorrow. now im on my way back to drop them off.


----------



## twinn

:0 :0


----------



## Lownslow302

man that chrome is bad ass it even comes in different shades


----------



## lowrid3r

why are you chroming the 62 boot for?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 19 2006, 04:02 PM~6402850
> *man that chrome is bad ass it even comes in different shades
> *


as a matter of fact they do come in all color's. here is the chrome and black chrome.


----------



## Lownslow302

damm. when you selling these plated kits


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 19 2006, 07:58 PM~6404306
> *damm. when you selling these plated kits
> *


once this guy give's me a call tomorrow on how much it will cost. he does all color's and they look like candy over chrome. it's top notch quality shit.


----------



## Lownslow302

sweet


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 19 2006, 08:05 PM~6404366
> *once this guy give's me a call tomorrow on how much it will cost.  he does all color's and they look like candy over chrome. it's top notch quality shit.
> *



 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

I'll be hittin' ya up on some of that Biggs


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT UP HOMIES? THIS IS REALLY OFF TOPIC OF LOWRIDING BUT HAVE ANY OF YOU SEEN THE SHOW "TRICK MY TRUCK" ON CMT-W? DAMN THESE GUYS FROM CHROME SHOP MAFIA FUCK IT UP ON THESE TRUCKS!!! THESE ARE SOME BADASS RIGS BOI!! SEEN IT FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY AND IT GOT ME THINKING OF A NEW PROJECT!!!..LOL


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2006, 11:14 PM~6405991
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? THIS IS REALLY OFF TOPIC OF LOWRIDING BUT HAVE ANY OF YOU SEEN THE SHOW "TRICK MY TRUCK" ON CMT-W? DAMN THESE GUYS FROM CHROME SHOP MAFIA FUCK IT UP ON THESE TRUCKS!!! THESE ARE SOME BADASS RIGS BOI!! SEEN IT FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY AND IT GOT ME THINKING OF A NEW PROJECT!!!..LOL
> *



Yea they are badass a while back they had the las vegas truck show expo and had a few trucks here from that show and i gotta say is goddamn they do some serious shit to Big Rigs!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:22 PM~6406018
> *Yea they are badass a while back they had the las vegas truck show expo and had a few trucks here from that show and i gotta say is goddamn they do some serious shit to Big Rigs!!!
> *



lol matter a fact i still have my badge for that expo


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 19 2006, 11:14 PM~6405991
> *WHAT UP HOMIES? THIS IS REALLY OFF TOPIC OF LOWRIDING BUT HAVE ANY OF YOU SEEN THE SHOW "TRICK MY TRUCK" ON CMT-W? DAMN THESE GUYS FROM CHROME SHOP MAFIA FUCK IT UP ON THESE TRUCKS!!! THESE ARE SOME BADASS RIGS BOI!! SEEN IT FOR THE FIRST TIME TODAY AND IT GOT ME THINKING OF A NEW PROJECT!!!..LOL
> *



I like the one they drive with the bigass chop top. They get down on those rigs.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2006, 11:26 PM~6406026
> *I like the one they drive with the bigass chop top.  They get down on those rigs.
> *



have u seen the one they based on a 63 impala???? that one is fucking sick!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:26 PM~6406030
> *have u seen the one they based on a 63 impala???? that one is fucking sick!
> *



naw don't think so. Shit I just got sat TV about a month ago. Been 4 years with just rabbit ears.  I got work to do, no time to watch TV.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2006, 11:29 PM~6406039
> *naw don't think so.  Shit I just got sat TV about a month ago.  Been 4 years with just rabbit ears.      I got work to do,  no time to watch TV.
> *



oh well they made a truck based on a 63 impala it was candy red with patterns the grill was all billet and the the bumpers were all chrome and it had an air bag lift on the cab and all plush interior lol just like a lowrider :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:32 PM~6406045
> *oh well they made a truck based on a 63 impala it was candy red with patterns the grill was all billet and the  the bumpers were all chrome and it had an air bag lift on the cab and all plush interior lol just like a lowrider :biggrin:
> *



http://www.cmt.com/shows/dyn/Trick_My_Truc...s_photos.jhtml#

scroll down towards the bottwem and just look for lowrider lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by TRU505RYDA+Oct 19 2006, 11:30 PM~6406040-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck off
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:32 PM~6406045
> *oh well they made a truck based on a 63 impala it was candy red with patterns the grill was all billet and the  the bumpers were all chrome and it had an air bag lift on the cab and all plush interior lol just like a lowrider :biggrin:
> *


sounds cool, I haven't seen it.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 20 2006, 01:26 AM~6406030
> *have u seen the one they based on a 63 impala???? that one is fucking sick!
> *


Yeah I saw that one, that truck is sweet!!!!

Their shop is like 3 hours south of me, and they had a few trucks they did at a truck stop that my sister in law works at, very nice work done on them big ass trucks.


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2006, 11:36 PM~6406058
> *WTF!
> sounds cool,  I haven't seen it.
> *


wrong thread sorry


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:35 PM~6406053
> *http://www.cmt.com/shows/dyn/Trick_My_Truc...s_photos.jhtml#
> 
> scroll down towards the bottwem and just look for lowrider lol
> *



that is :worship: :worship: That bigass chain wheel is nice. I like all their paint jobs.


----------



## Models IV Life

HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!! I'M CHECKOUT THE PICS RIGHT NOW. I'VE ALWAYS BEEN INTO RIGS. MY DAD AND GRANDPA WERE TRUCKERS.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i saw that lowrider truck on the road down here when i first moved to florida (before the show was aired i think)
and i was like whoa shit i almost crashed on the freeway checking that thing out at 75

thats the only show one i have seen is the one with the "lowrider rig"
but i cant imagine it gets much cooler than that 1 :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## drnitrus

BIGGS that is one big as rack. I hope things work out...

The rigs are bad ass. I picked up a revell pterbuilt the other day. Might have to use some of those pics as refference :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH TRICK MY TRUCK IS THE SHIT.....LAST SEASON THE DID A LOWRIDER EDITION IT WAS SWEET!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## drnitrus

That is some tight shit :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, those are some badass rigs!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Oct 20 2006, 04:07 AM~6406408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck bringing that one back to stock.


----------



## Mr Biggs

i need a 1955 buick special. who has one.? cash, trade, or hook you up good.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 20 2006, 12:43 PM~6407837
> *i need a 1955 buick special. who has one.? cash, trade, or hook you up good.
> *



There is one on ebay. 1955 Buick Century. Is that what you need? Im sure you already looked there to. But Ifthis helps here ya go.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Buick-Century-Con...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Buick-Century-CV-...VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Oct 20 2006, 06:07 AM~6406408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I NEED THIS KIT ! It has the stock chorme ! The Body is why chopped up and would take a lot of work to bring stock but it has the stock chrome ! You glue covers over it ! 

Anyone got it and want to trade ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 20 2006, 10:18 AM~6407989
> *There is one on ebay. 1955 Buick Century. Is that what you need?  Im sure you already looked there to. But Ifthis helps here ya go.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Buick-Century-Con...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1955-Buick-Century-CV-...VQQcmdZViewItem
> *


thank's bro. i need the hard top thoe.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Only hardtops Ive seen on ebay were DIEcast.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 20 2006, 10:46 AM~6408171
> *Only hardtops Ive seen on ebay were DIEcast.
> *


i think i can just put the top from a 55 chevy it should be the same. except the back window. but if you look at this ride on e-bay you can see right through the bottom of it. it may not have the chassie on it i think.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

has any one tried to make a 65 imp into tha 66 model?????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 20 2006, 11:08 AM~6408348
> *has any one tried to make a 65 imp into tha 66 model?????
> *


it's been done countless time's.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

have u done it biggs?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 19 2006, 11:35 PM~6406053
> *http://www.cmt.com/shows/dyn/Trick_My_Truc...s_photos.jhtml#
> 
> scroll down towards the bottwem and just look for lowrider lol
> *


THATS NICE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 20 2006, 11:10 AM~6408363
> *have u done it biggs?
> *


yup i have done it for a few guy's


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 20 2006, 02:10 PM~6408363
> *WHAT HAVENT YOU BUILT BIGGS?
> *


tHATS WHAT YOU SHOULD OF SAID.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Oct 20 2006, 06:45 AM~6406797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IF I DROVE THESE TRUCKS I WOULDNT EVEN PAY ATTENTION TO THE CLEARANCE WHILE GOING UNDER BRIDGES


----------



## Mr Biggs

there is not too much models out there that i haven't done.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on my gn/regal i made tha hood slide of side wayz and tha trunk slidez off backwardz


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 20 2006, 12:17 PM~6408775
> *on my gn/regal i made tha hood slide of side wayz and tha trunk slidez off backwardz
> *



how do u make a hood and a trunk SLIDE :uh:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 20 2006, 03:20 PM~6408788
> *how do u make a hood and a trunk SLIDE :uh:
> *



Water + Dishsoap = Trunk Slide. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

: : : : : : : : :


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 20 2006, 03:28 PM~6408832
> *: : : : : : : : :
> *


Thats all I could think Of To make The Truck SLide.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT THE FUCK IT'S DEAD TODAY! :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2006, 06:14 PM~6410409
> *WHAT THE FUCK IT'S DEAD TODAY! :angry:
> *


werd!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Just finished up this Best of Show trophy. Scales out to about 7 1/2 feet tall!!! 

I applied the marble finish by hand, and polished out the metal to a bright shine. Going into my diorama


----------



## BiggC

Thats Sweet Ryan, looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHERE IN THE HELL ARE THE HEADLIGHTS ON THAT GREEN AND WHITE TRUCK???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

prolly behind tha grille


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

prolly behind tha grille


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2006, 09:55 PM~6411664
> *WHERE IN THE HELL ARE THE HEADLIGHTS ON THAT GREEN AND WHITE TRUCK???
> *


It doesn't have any cause it's not street legal, it's just a show truck.  

http://www.chromeshopmafia.com/feature6.html

"No rivets in this cab, as they've all been countersunk and 'shaved'. The Mobsled is 'No-way...No-how' street legal - no headlights, mufflers, wipers, A/C, turn signals...built just for showin' off'!"


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 20 2006, 08:24 PM~6412177
> *It doesn't have any cause it's not street legal, it's just a show truck.
> 
> http://www.chromeshopmafia.com/feature6.html
> 
> "No rivets in this cab, as they've all been countersunk and 'shaved'. The Mobsled is 'No-way...No-how' street legal - no headlights, mufflers, wipers, A/C, turn signals...built just for showin' off'!"
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Love that trophy Ryan!


----------



## BiggC

Thought I might post this up for those who were looking for an airbag air ride set up. The thing says that they also sale the HOK "Kustom Kolor" line in 33 different colors.....not sure if that the spray cans or not?? :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Conica...1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is a different style.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Bellow...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 21 2006, 09:51 PM~6416722
> *Thought I might post this up for those who were looking for an air bag air ride set up. The thing says that they sale the HOK "Kustom Kolor" line in 33 different colors.....not sure if that the spray cans or not??  :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Conica...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Here is a different style.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Bellow...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


this guy has good quality products and highly detailed.only draw back is the shipping.took 4 weeks to get my items but well worth the wait


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2006, 01:53 AM~6417859
> *this guy has good quality products and highly detailed.only draw back is the shipping.took 4 weeks to get my items but well worth the wait
> *


Took three months to get mine. I only buy from him in person


----------



## AZTEKONE

check this out 
http://students.washington.edu/colin2/brea..._player_06.html


----------



## AZTEKONE

what you guys think, i think its the shit


----------



## BiggC

Pretty cool, not my thing though. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by AZTEKONE_@Oct 22 2006, 07:15 PM~6421836
> *what you guys think, i think its the shit
> *


Pretty cool. Takes me back 20+ years, I used to love Transformers when I was a wee lad.


----------



## zfelix

:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 22 2006, 02:53 AM~6417859
> *this guy has good quality products and highly detailed.only draw back is the shipping.took 4 weeks to get my items but well worth the wait
> *



He does tell you it will take up to 30 days for shipment. And It usually does. I have bought some wired dist from him.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 22 2006, 11:46 PM~6423484
> *Pretty cool. Takes me back 20+ years, I used to love Transformers when I was a wee lad.
> *


same here. They never got down like that though. I still have a couple of the tape dudes.


----------



## AZTEKONE

let me have them .25 a each


----------



## 63 ridah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34YV2Ads9Xk...related&search= :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7LyJJK-qjY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any one cut the wheel wells off so when u look under tha hood you can see the rims/tires??


----------



## swanginbows

how do i post pics...i tried the search engine but its down... :dunno:


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Oct 23 2006, 07:02 PM~6428396
> *how do i post pics...i tried the search engine but its down... :dunno:
> *


PHOTOBUCKET.COM 

make an account and copy and paste the IMG code :cheesy:


----------



## Lownslow302

this shit is crazy im gonna build one, they call them Shakotans,Puchiage,ChikiChikis and Kai's. most of them associated with the Bosozuku


----------



## drnitrus

someone on here was looking for big rig parts

http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-Car-Parts-Revell...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59

Id do up that winabego :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

heres another
http://cgi.ebay.com/Semi-Truck-Junkyard-AM...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Project59

damn it that old skool fire engine would be pretty pimp too !


----------



## drnitrus

lol, like they say, one mans garbage is another mans treasure

gotta love ebay.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

My daughter carved her first pumpkin this year, did it all by herself! 










lol, she told me not to show this pic to anyone, because her hair was all messed up. Ssshhhh, don't tell her I posted it! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Thats Tight Pokey. My Daughter is to Young to have a knife yet. So We just let her take all The Guts Out.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 26 2006, 05:04 AM~6447122
> *Thats Tight Pokey. My Daughter is to Young to have a knife yet. So We just let her take all The Guts Out.
> *


They have a "childrens carving kit" at Wal-Mart for $2, that's what she used, no need for knives!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 26 2006, 12:36 PM~6448350
> *They have a "childrens carving kit" at Wal-Mart for $2, that's what she used, no need for knives!
> *



We Know You Bought The "Chirldens Carving Kit" and Couldnt Get The Hang Of It So You Had Your Daughter Do it. LoL j/k

My Daughter Is Only 16 Months Old.


----------



## Lownslow302

i fucking hate cleaning my airbrushes


----------



## Lownslow302

i fucking hate cleaning my airbrushes


----------



## 1ofaknd

well this one didn't recieve as much attention as i thought it was, havent had time to work on it much.










Passion Pearl paint with a white top, still needs to be cleared and foiled and the trunk done up


----------



## BiggC

C1500 454SS and this isn't $50  

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-C1500-SS-454-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem

One more but it's a bit more. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-C1500-SS-454-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iced

i say it looks nice


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dats wy i use spraypaint


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 26 2006, 08:11 PM~6452600
> *C1500 454SS and this isn't $50
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-C1500-SS-454-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> One more but it's a bit more.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AMT-C1500-SS-454-CHEVY...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


and niether one of those links work


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 26 2006, 09:15 PM~6452649
> *and niether one of those links work
> *



Damn it, I tried them before I posted and they did, fookin' e-bay

Ok I give up, if you want a C1500 454SS for under $50 just do a search on e-bay and you should find two.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 26 2006, 09:31 PM~6452790
> *Damn it, I tried them before I posted and they did, fookin' e-bay
> 
> C1500 454SS
> 
> Now?
> *


 It dont work yet !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Ryan ! I want to starrt a poll but it wont let me ! Any idea why ? Please Help !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 26 2006, 09:37 PM~6452852
> *Hey Ryan  !  I  want to starrt  a  poll  but it  wont  let  me !  Any  idea  why ?  Please  Help !
> *


it may be because you haven't been here for a year yet


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 26 2006, 09:39 PM~6452866
> *it may be because you haven't been here for a year yet
> *


 Thanks i just put what i want into a topic ~ LOL! Man this is going to get screwed up already LOL! :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone got these??


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 26 2006, 07:10 PM~6452597
> *well this one didn't recieve as much attention as i thought it was, havent had time to work on it much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passion Pearl paint with a white top, still needs to be cleared and foiled and the trunk done up
> *



What Engine Is That Out Of!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 26 2006, 11:49 PM~6453706
> *What Engine Is That Out Of!!
> *


Looks like the one out of the '67 Impala, the one that's yellow on the box, the street machine kit.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 26 2006, 10:14 PM~6453870
> *Looks like the one out of the '67 Impala, the one that's yellow on the box, the street machine kit.
> *



DAMN if anyone wants to sell me an engine like that i would apriciate it cuz one of those would look NICE in my bomb truck


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Oct 26 2006, 10:14 PM~6453870-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the one out of the '67 Impala, the one that's yellow on the box, the street machine kit.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what I was thinking.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Oct 26 2006, 10:16 PM~6453881
> *DAMN if anyone wants to sell me an engine like that i would apriciate it cuz one of those would look NICE in my bomb truck
> *


I have one. I'll check in the morning to see if its complete.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 26 2006, 10:17 PM~6453887
> *thats what I was thinking.
> I have one.  I'll check in the morning to see if its complete.
> *



:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## iced

this car is super tight and super ugly at the same time









i take that back who ever made this car fucked it up

sorry for cussin


----------



## zfelix

Damn Did Rick Ross Buy Certified Gangster Also!! :uh:


----------



## iced

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
please no


----------



## iced

if they strink the rims about 10 inches it would look raw


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: fucking big ass wheels fucking every thing up. I've said it b4 I'll say it again. If it tucks its cool. I was watching MTV2 this morning. You know when they actually have music on there. Out of 5 videos 2 sucked balls and the other 3 had a bunch of donks in there. :uh: :uh:


----------



## iced

just like stuunin like my daddy and zoom


----------



## iced

ANY ONE ON BEBO


OR MYSPACE


----------



## iced

this is my tag

all you can do wit photoshop


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 27 2006, 02:49 PM~6457336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my tag
> 
> all you can do wit photoshop
> *


can you make one for me
63 ridah lol
cursive (script)please


----------



## iced

here you go


----------



## S-10sForever

thats pretty cool iced.


----------



## iced

i'm making avatars for free but only till november 14


----------



## S-10sForever

make me one please. make it scary looking with a s-10


----------



## iced

i like these car

Chrome









Gold


----------



## iced




----------



## iced




----------



## S-10sForever

Nice bro


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

just picked this up


----------



## S-10sForever

Sweet! 61???


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

yea its a 4door 61


----------



## S-10sForever

thats bad ass bro where u find it?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Oct 27 2006, 06:31 PM~6459591
> *just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooof, that's cleeeaaaan, nice score


----------



## twinn

r these any good waiting on these.should get them next week


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 27 2006, 10:05 PM~6460755
> *r these any good waiting on these.should get them next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHERE DID U GET THEM OLD PEGUSES RIMS I NEED A SET!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 27 2006, 11:08 PM~6460781
> *WHERE DID U GET THEM OLD PEGUSES RIMS I NEED A SET!
> *


ebay :biggrin:


----------



## iced

i would say anything peguses made is good


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Oct 27 2006, 08:31 PM~6459591
> *just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











looks clean ! i GOT to get this 1 built ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

things that make you go hmmm...


Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post
*Desirableones* [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Oct 26, 2006 - 07:11 PM View Post
*WEDO_63* [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Sep 08, 2006 - 05:00 AM View Post
*zfelix78caddy* [email protected]70.189.138.133 Aug 16, 2006 - 03:58 PM View Post
*KandyCaddy* [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Aug 10, 2006 - 01:09 PM View Post


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2006, 07:25 AM~6471198
> *things that make you go hmmm...
> Members using that IP when POSTING
> Name Email IP First Used View Post
> Desirableones [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Oct 26, 2006 - 07:11 PM View Post
> WEDO_63 [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Sep 08, 2006 - 05:00 AM View Post
> zfelix78caddy [email protected]70.189.138.133 Aug 16, 2006 - 03:58 PM View Post
> KandyCaddy [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Aug 10, 2006 - 01:09 PM View Post
> *



Looks like to me that Felix Was possing as Kandy caddy THE SHIT TALKER :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2006, 05:25 AM~6471198
> *things that make you go hmmm...
> Members using that IP when POSTING
> Name Email IP First Used View Post
> Desirableones [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Oct 26, 2006 - 07:11 PM View Post
> WEDO_63 [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Sep 08, 2006 - 05:00 AM View Post
> zfelix78caddy [email protected]70.189.138.133 Aug 16, 2006 - 03:58 PM View Post
> KandyCaddy [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Aug 10, 2006 - 01:09 PM View Post
> *


uhoh, did I miss something?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2006, 05:25 AM~6471198
> *things that make you go hmmm...
> Members using that IP when POSTING
> Name Email IP First Used View Post
> Desirableones [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Oct 26, 2006 - 07:11 PM View Post
> WEDO_63 [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Sep 08, 2006 - 05:00 AM View Post
> zfelix78caddy [email protected]70.189.138.133 Aug 16, 2006 - 03:58 PM View Post
> KandyCaddy [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Aug 10, 2006 - 01:09 PM View Post
> *



naw check this out i had a cuzzin named james come over and he made that screen name then i guess he made the kandycaddy name on my computer and at the time of the shit talkin he logged into kandy caddy on my pops computer he made both of these profiles right here

*KandyCaddy* [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Aug 10, 2006

*WEDO_63* [email protected] 70.189.138.133 Sep 08, 2006


i barley found out that like a week ago because he was like i was on layitlow talkin shit to foos as if it was funny 

and if u dont belive me 1ofakind

check the i.p. address from the date that he was talkin shit your more than welcome


----------



## zfelix

Ya'll aint gotta belive me but im just tellin it how it is i would have said i found out who kandy caddy was a week ago but i didnt wanna bring sumthin up that didnt matter


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 30 2006, 11:47 AM~6472061
> *uhoh, did I miss something?
> *


The other Morning we add this Kandy Caddy kid in here talkin shit all morning ! Out of 52 replies 4 were good the others were talking shit about peoples builds About the rules of a few build offs and then he told BIG C to get off my Nut sack ! After That LOL! :biggrin: 


Well Lets just say I took to another level ! I took it so high 1ofakind had to delete it ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

AND 1ofakind did you bann kandycaddy???

because i thought if u banned sumone u connot login any screen name with that i.p. address and i been on layitlow everyday so yeah check the i.p. address that you banned before u start pointing fingers


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GO to room and think about what you have done !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2006, 10:53 AM~6472546
> *GO  to  room  and think  about  what  you  have  done !
> *



:uh: what have i done?


----------



## MARINATE

YOUR GROUNDED BOY!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

damn


----------



## twinn

damn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

let the clowning begin!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2006, 11:43 AM~6472927
> *DAM HOW OLD IS THAT FOOL 14 YEARS OLD
> *



16 and a half bro

shit i aint ashamed of my pics keep posting them up :uh:

shows how grown u guyz are


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 30 2006, 12:05 PM~6473094
> *let the clowning begin!
> *



what u got to clown on lets see your old ass pics


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 01:58 PM~6473384
> *16 and a half bro
> 
> shit i aint ashamed of my pics keep posting them up :uh:
> 
> shows how grown u guyz are
> *


fool you told mini your 14 :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 30 2006, 01:08 PM~6473416
> *fool you told mini your 14 :buttkick:
> *



naw if mini has the time to search up my myspace he has the time to find out my real age keep tryin mini u almost got it :banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 01:00 PM~6473392
> *what u got to clown on lets see your old ass pics
> *




Damn---shouldnt you go find a power rangers forum or something to screw around on since u were made to look such a fool??? 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 01:21 PM~6473505
> *Damn---shouldnt you go find a power rangers forum or something to screw around on since u were made to look such a fool???
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



bitch who the fuck are you fuck you u aint nobody shut your fuckin ass up and think a lil before u write some stoopid ass shit u cock suckin bitch FUCK YOU


----------



## 1ofaknd

I wasn't accusing anyone of anything. But after running a search on the IP, that's what came back. SAME ip and SAME email address. 1+1=2.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

The pics look the same to me ! May be i am colored blind but both look alot alike ! You can tell there some black in you or was that just last night ! :biggrin: 

WHy you gettin upset Felix ! Everything does add up Homie !


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 01:22 PM~6473513
> *bitch who the fuck are you fuck you u aint nobody shut your fuckin ass up and think a lil before u write some stoopid ass shit u cock suckin bitch FUCK YOU
> *





HAHA rightttt......have you heard of a complete sentence? If you were my kid I would send your trash talking ass to bootcamp, or better yet put you up for adoption :biggrin: :biggrin: 


MIGHTY MORPHING POWER RANGERSSSSSS


----------



## zfelix

i aint even trippin its just stoopid how u gonna talk shit about me and try to clown on me its coo just shows how mature u guyz are talkin shit about me and i aint even kandycaddy

but u right away assume shit when u dont even know what the fuck is goin on 

and as for my pics

yeah who cares im 16 and a half yeah ima youngster who gives a fuck 

and i aint black 

whats wrong with wearing a nice white t-shirt some sunglasses and a LA Fitted cap

just stop hatin and post a pic of yourself and lets see what u looklike


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2006, 01:26 PM~6473527
> *The  pics look the  same  to  me  !  May  be  i  am  colored  blind  but  both  look  alot  alike ! You  can  tell there  some  black in you  or  was that  just  last  night ! :biggrin:
> 
> WHy  you gettin  upset Felix !  Everything  does  add up  Homie !
> *






No your right mini, everything does add--- but you have to remember, the kid probably cant add--HAHA


BTW dont let me forget to get back with you about the landrover, and some other things


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 04:09 PM~6473424
> *naw if mini has the time to search up my myspace he has the time to find out my real age keep tryin mini u almost got it :banghead:
> *


hold on,felix your 16?,I always thought you were 23 or something :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 30 2006, 01:37 PM~6473601
> *hold on,felix your 16?,I always thought you were 23 or something :uh:
> *



lol i never said i was 23 i never even told anyone my age only lowandbeyond

i used to have my real date of birth on my L.I.L profile ut i took it off

shit i aint ashamed yeah im 16 wow what a crisis


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 04:40 PM~6473619
> *lol i never said i was 23 i never even told anyone my age only lowandbeyond
> 
> i used to have my real date of birth on my L.I.L profile ut i took it off
> 
> shit i aint ashamed yeah im 16 wow what a crisis
> *


I agree Im 13 and I dont give a shit.I just thought you would be older cuz your work is impecable   :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 30 2006, 01:45 PM~6473654
> *I agree Im 13 and I dont give a shit.I just thought you would be older cuz your work is impecable     :biggrin:
> *



thanks 

layitlow gave me alot of motivation to try harder but i guess all the guyz i thought were koo are just fuckin dicks


----------



## drnitrus

or they could just be bustin your nuts a little :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2006, 01:54 PM~6473679
> *or they could just be bustin your nuts a little :biggrin:
> *



they aint bustin nothin 

lol i aint even trippin they can do all they want i can take a joke


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 03:55 PM~6473690
> *they aint bustin nothin
> 
> lol i aint even trippin they can do all they want i can take a joke
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 03:53 PM~6473669
> *thanks
> 
> layitlow gave me alot of motivation to try harder but i guess all the guyz i thought were koo are just fuckin dicks
> *


MAN LOOKS LIKE YOUR UPSET WITH US !


Look at what the postable facts are Felix ! Even if you are just a kid we show you respect on the builds you have been posted up ! No one was fuckin with you till today ! When we seen what was up ! If you notice no one had even spoke of KandyCaddy ! That fool we banned and we were done with it ! But like 1ofakind said 1+1= 2 ! And its his job to find out who is the problem and to keep this from fools that just want to use this spot to talk shit ! We are just givin you 15 min the spot light ! Someone will take you place soon ! So then you can clown and get in on the fun ! SO CHILL OUT ! Face up to what happened and we can move on to the next Shit talker !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6473759
> *MAN  LOOKS  LIKE  YOUR  UPSET  WITH US !
> Look at  what the  postable  facts  are  Felix !  Even  if  you  are  just  a  kid  we show  you  respect  on  the  builds  you have  been  posted  up !  No  one  was  fuckin  with  you  till  today ! When  we seen  what was up !  If  you  notice  no  one  had  even  spoke  of  KandyCaddy !  That  fool  we  banned  and  we  were  done  with  it !  But  like  1ofakind  said  1+1= 2 !  And  its  his  job  to  find  out  who  is  the  problem  and  to  keep this  from  fools  that  just  want  to  use  this  spot  to  talk  shit  ! We  are  just  givin  you  15  min the  spot  light !  Someone  will take  you  place soon !  So then  you  can  clown  and  get  in  on  the  fun !  SO  CHILL OUT  !  Face  up  to  what  happened  and  we  can  move  on to the  next    Shit  talker !
> *




x2


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 30 2006, 02:05 PM~6473759
> *MAN  LOOKS  LIKE  YOUR  UPSET  WITH US !
> Look at  what the  postable  facts  are  Felix !  Even  if  you  are  just  a  kid  we show  you  respect  on  the  builds  you have  been  posted  up !  No  one  was  fuckin  with  you  till  today ! When  we seen  what was up !  If  you  notice  no  one  had  even  spoke  of  KandyCaddy !  That  fool  we  banned  and  we  were  done  with  it !  But  like  1ofakind  said  1+1= 2 !  And  its  his  job  to  find  out  who  is  the  problem  and  to  keep this  from  fools  that  just  want  to  use  this  spot  to  talk  shit  ! We  are  just  givin  you  15  min the  spot  light !  Someone  will take  you  place soon !  So then  you  can  clown  and  get  in  on  the  fun !  SO  CHILL OUT  !  Face  up  to  what  happened  and  we  can  move  on to the  next    Shit  talker !
> *


lol i aint upset its a reaction

look what if sumone posted up some pics of you and talked shit to you u gonna sit there and get clowned 

your gonna say some stoopid shit back to them thats just how it is shit i dont care mini i will send you all the pics i have of myself or what ever u cant get to me mentaly cuz its just the internet who gives a fuck :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

ok, me and felix spoke and we've come to the conclusion that it wasn't him, so let's all save our strength for the next one, lol


----------



## zfelix

oh mini and for postin my picz lol 










larry the cabel guy status :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 dam an all out war! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

GIT-R-DUN


----------



## zfelix




----------



## BigPoppa

Sounds like things have calmed down a bit. I can't blame anybody for reacting the way they did, Felix for getting riled up about his pics, everyone else for coming down hard on him after all the bullshit, his fault or not. C'mon now, can you expect anything else on here :cheesy: 

But damn David, Zach came out swinging with this one.... :biggrin: 

that's why my face is hardly found anywhere



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 02:30 PM~6473958
> *oh mini and for postin my picz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry the cabel guy status :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 03:30 PM~6473958
> *oh mini and for postin my picz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry the cabel guy status :roflmao:
> *


*NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pokey

Damn Nacho, er, I mean David. :biggrin: 

From now on, whenever you post up that goofy ass pic of me at work, I have this pic of you to fire back with.  Thanks for the ammo Felix!


----------



## LowandBeyond

DAMN, What did I miss!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 30 2006, 11:08 PM~6477482
> *DAMN, What did I miss!
> *


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 04:30 PM~6473958
> *oh mini and for postin my picz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry the cabel guy status :roflmao:
> *


Dang I look good even Back then ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEy You forgot about this 1 ! 










LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

See I am my self all the time ! I dont have to fake ! I can handle my own ! And this is what start it all ! 4 differnt user all the same IP # If Your Family used there own PC then ryan would have had their IP # But They all 4 added up right back to you ! Say and do what you you want when you want but dont be What Laugh ! Thats way LIL is like family !


----------



## LowandBeyond

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: LowandBeyond

I'm all alone :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 02:16 AM~6477663
> *See  I  am  my  self  all the  time !  I  dont  have  to  fake !  I can  handle my  own  !  And I aint gotta be false or sugar coated at all ! I just get on the mic and spit ! And weather you like to admit it ! Im better then 90% of you modlers at home !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 01:16 AM~6477663
> *See  I  am  my  self  all the  time !  I  dont  have  to  fake !  I can  handle my  own  !  And this  is  what  start  it  all !  4  differnt user  all the  same IP #  If Your Family  used  there  own PC  then  ryan  would have  had their  IP #  But  They  all  4  added up right  back to  you !  Say  and  do  what  you  you  want  when  you  want  but  dont  be  What  Laugh !  Thats  way  LIL  is  like  family !
> *



naw u know what he is coming over my house today for halloween i'll let you know hen he is here and you can call me and i'll have him talk to you you have my number alright mini


----------



## PIGEON

DO ANY OF U PLAY THOSE ARMY GAMES ON THE COMPUTER .......LIKE DAY OF DEFEAT OR COUNTER STRIKE....


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Damn I havent been able to sign on since last wed or thurs. I though the sit was just down or something because I could access every other site I wanted to.

I opened AOL and used that browser and thats how I have to use it or else INternet Explorer says site not found. or some shit.

Anyone NO WHY?

I even d/l a new internet explorer.


----------



## drnitrus

hhmmm you sure you are using the right address http://www.layitlow.com


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 31 2006, 04:38 PM~6480043
> *hhmmm  you sure you are using the right address  http://www.layitlow.com
> *



Yea homie. I have it saved in my favorites. I just now hit it and it came up. And Im replying and all. But I try in 5 secs and it doesnt work. WTF??


----------



## zfelix

u should download foxfire IE suckz ASS!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 30 2006, 04:30 PM~6473958
> *oh mini and for postin my picz lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> larry the cabel guy status :roflmao:
> *



I forget to add that the selena bomb in the the pic made it in LRB spring of 2000!


----------



## zfelix

Looks Good 2 Mini :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 31 2006, 04:33 PM~6480351
> *Looks Good 2 Mini :thumbsup:
> *


 That was my frist Look a like Replica ! I wish i could find another kit and rebuild that with my skills i have now ! I Have came along ways sence then !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 02:38 PM~6480382
> *That  was  my  frist  Look a like Replica  !  I  wish  i  could find  another  kit  and  rebuild  that  with  my  skills  i  have  now  !  I  Have  came  along  ways  sence  then !
> *




agreed---id like to see that too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

done


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Pokey

Damn David, I never realized that was yours, I remember that issue. Did you have any others that made it into LRB?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what yall think?


----------



## zfelix

take some better pics bro i can see it but i dont see alot of detail 

take an outside shot 

but the marble looks badass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 02:32 PM~6480339
> *I  forget  to  add that  the  selena bomb  in the  the  pic  made  it  in  LRB  spring  of  2000!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I recall reading in that article that your original replica was sold to Frank (I think that was his name) and the one in that issue was your second version. Do you have pics of the first?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1.its my first serious model
2.i didnt have no cash
3.i didnt have enuf paint


----------



## Project59

looks cool finish it up when you get some duckets


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## Lownslow302

man i remember doing this everytime we found a thrown out power wheel
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/03/powerwheels.html


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Oct 31 2006, 05:28 PM~6481347
> *man i remember doing this everytime we found a thrown out power wheel
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/2006/03/powerwheels.html
> *


I've been wondering what to do with my daughters' old Silverado Power Wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:0 
are you bidding on this felix?????

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25th-scale-Peterbilt...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 31 2006, 06:57 PM~6481686
> *:0
> are you bidding on this felix?????
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-25th-scale-Peterbilt...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



naw bro my screen name for e-bay is 

zack5841


----------



## iced

ANY ONE ON BEBO


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Well lats night was halloween but it rained so I couldnt take my daughter Trick or Treating for her first time. Last year she was only 4 moths old so this time she was ready to go out. But here she is anyway. (happy dad moment)


----------



## Models IV Life

EVERYBODY CLICK ON EXECUTION KUSTOMS TO SEE THE NEWEST AND LATEST OF JAY'S 1/64TH LIL KUSTOMS!!! TIGHT!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 1 2006, 09:55 AM~6483993
> *EVERYBODY CLICK ON EXECUTION KUSTOMS TO SEE THE NEWEST AND LATEST OF JAY'S 1/64TH LIL KUSTOMS!!! TIGHT!!
> *


GOD DAMN ! Those are the size of hot wheels right ? ! Man I have a hard time with some 1/24th 1/25 th scale shit ! LOL! Those look sweet ! I like the COE built stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Your daughter is a real cutie Sypn, I like her costume. Too bad it rained, that sucks.

My daughter went as Tinkerbell. I took a few pics of her, but I haven't gotten around to loading them on my computer yet.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 1 2006, 10:37 AM~6484499
> *Your daughter is a real cutie Sypn, I like her costume. Too bad it rained, that sucks.
> 
> My daughter went as Tinkerbell. I took a few pics of her, but I haven't gotten around to loading them on my computer yet.
> *


SWEET MY 9 & 2 YEAR WHERE BOTH TINKERBELL & MY 8 YEAR OLD WAS A DANCER


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 08:42 AM~6484521
> *SWEET MY 9 & 2 YEAR WHERE BOTH TINKERBELL & MY 8 YEAR OLD WAS A DANCER
> *


Nicholas was a FIREMAN.......with boots and all.....he slept with his boots when he first got them.......


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Thats cool homies. Thansk pokey.

You got 3 girls marinate?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 11:29 AM~6484763
> *Thats cool homies. Thansk pokey.
> 
> You got 3 girls marinate?
> *


YES SIR 2 ARE STEP KIDS THOUGH


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 1 2006, 09:47 AM~6484550
> *Nicholas was a FIREMAN.......with boots and all.....he slept with his boots when he first got them.......
> *


any pic's of the little fireman primo. i thought he would be sponge bob or something. me and the jefa passed out 6 big bag's of candie's last night.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2006, 10:10 AM~6485029
> *any pic's of the little fireman primo.  i thought he would be sponge bob or something.  me and the jefa passed out 6 big bag's of candie's last night.
> *


Yeah, I'll post them after work


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 1 2006, 11:25 AM~6485080
> *Yeah, I'll post them after work
> *


----------



## MARINATE

mini kick rocks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 03:56 PM~6485962
> *mini kick rocks
> *



LOL! What the hell is that for ! LOL!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 04:56 PM~6485962
> *mini kick rocks
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 04:25 PM~6486082
> *
> *



I been good all day too! I havent said or done anything wrong yet ! 

I HOPE ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 03:16 PM~6486042
> *LOL!  What the  hell is  that  for  ! LOL!
> *


just wanted to bullshit with somebody! you know me already!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wave: back online whooohoo :thumbsup: 

i just moved into a new place


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 1 2006, 05:30 PM~6486121
> *:wave: back online whooohoo :thumbsup:
> 
> i just moved into a new place
> *


welcome back homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI !


----------



## iced

i got as my bebo picture


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

tight :thumbsup:


----------



## iced

who made this car


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin:


----------



## iced

remember i'll make you an avatar till november 15


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats my 59 and my old 64 that i smashed (rip)
i like the lettering you added :thumbsup: 

anyway here is my new place i feel like im staying at the playboy mansion (without the half naked chicks)
just renting but i love it 


















2 car garage so i can bring my 64 down and get to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## iced

wow and i also have it in gold




any one need an avatar


----------



## drnitrus

FLORIDA i wouldnt mind living there 




without the hurricanes


----------



## iced

custom tupac








lay it low gold


----------



## iced

eazy e








Scarface


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 1 2006, 05:56 PM~6486266
> *thats my 59 and my old 64 that i smashed (rip)
> i like the lettering you added  :thumbsup:
> 
> anyway here is my new place i feel like im staying at the playboy mansion (without the half naked chicks)
> just renting but i love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 car garage so i can bring my 64 down and get to work on it  :biggrin:
> *


how much did it cost :biggrin:


----------



## iced

260,000


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 1 2006, 03:15 PM~6486418
> *260,000
> *



shit down here in vegas a lil 3 bedroom 2 bath house goes for that much


----------



## iced

in da south AL you can get a 6 bedroom 6 bathroom for that much


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Damn phat house man, props for that.......wheres the GRADDO? haha jp

in manayunk, philly a 1 bdroom 1 bth condo goes for 340,000.....thats plain stupidddd


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 1 2006, 03:43 PM~6486565
> *Damn phat house man, props for that.......wheres the GRADDO? haha jp
> 
> in manayunk, philly  a 1 bdroom 1 bth condo goes for 340,000.....thats plain stupidddd
> *



:0


----------



## betoscustoms

I'm selling my house in Patterson, Ca. for $590,000.00 will take best offers.

On large court......(MY LIL MANSION)

2nd floor:
large master bedroom w/ 37" plasma, walkin closet and fridge, huge tub and all glass shower all mable
3 large bedrooms w/large closets
full bath and restroom all marble
loft office
8'x6' laundry room
front load washer and dryer

1st floor:
2 large spare rooms
full bath and restromms all mable
living room
family room
dining room 
nook
gas fireplace

kitchen:
all granite
sink on island
all stailess steel applaince
large pantry room

backyard:
large
custom built fireplace
tuff shed
concrete and grass

2 car garage

Overall sq. ft. of house 3298


----------



## mitchapalooza65

$590.00 damn beto, ill take two and ill even give u $1,200 even for both!  JP


----------



## zfelix

thats a good price for a california house beto

shit in cali a shack runs about a hundred g's LOL! :rofl:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 1 2006, 06:15 PM~6486418
> *260,000
> *


in ny its worth standard studio apt


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 1 2006, 06:50 PM~6486598
> *I'm selling my house in Patterson, Ca. for $590.00 will take best offers.
> 
> On large court......(MY LIL MANSION)
> 
> 2nd floor:
> large master bedroom w/ 37" plasma, walkin closet and fridge, huge tub and all glass shower all mable
> 3 large bedrooms w/large closets
> full bath and restroom all marble
> loft office
> 8'x6' laundry room
> front load washer and dryer
> 
> 1st floor:
> 2 large spare rooms
> full bath and restromms all mable
> living room
> family room
> dining room
> nook
> gas fireplace
> 
> kitchen:
> all granite
> sink on island
> all stailess steel applaince
> large pantry room
> 
> backyard:
> large
> custom built fireplace
> tuff shed
> concrete and grass
> 
> 2 car garage
> 
> Overall sq. ft. of house 3298
> *


get the fuck outa here,$590.00 will take best offers.if your serious Im ready to buy


----------



## zfelix

i think he ment $590,000.00

=/


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 04:21 PM~6486785
> *i think he ment $590,000.00
> 
> =/
> *




haha your right, i was just messin


----------



## S-10sForever

NICE CRIB PLAYA!!!!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 07:21 PM~6486785
> *i think he ment $590,000.00
> 
> =/
> *


aww forget it then :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

_*$590,000.00*_


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 1 2006, 05:09 PM~6486705
> *in ny its worth standard studio apt
> *


1 bedroom condo in chicago and its in a shitty area too.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 1 2006, 07:35 PM~6486870
> *1 bedroom condo in chicago and its in a shitty area too.
> *


I guess I might be able to move in a year or so :biggrin:
to florda that is :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

check this shit out


----------



## S-10sForever

WOW thats crazy! Did they use like clear plastic or something haha


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 1 2006, 08:38 PM~6487222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check this shit out
> *


clear metal??? :uh: :0


----------



## iced

an two way mirror JP


----------



## Lownslow302

its lexan and it aint new theyve been around


----------



## iced

my uncle got a set but his stupid ass spend all his money on them


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 1 2006, 06:12 PM~6487445
> *my uncle got a set but his stupid ass spend all his money on them
> *


your uncal has a set of those BS post some pics up


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## iced

ok i will when i see him he got it on his hummer


----------



## LowandBeyond

my little boy on halloween. Its what he wanted. :dunno: 








He went actually trick or treating in a Tow Mater costume.


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2006, 04:40 AM~6489797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm a part-timer.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2006, 06:01 AM~6489747
> *my little boy on halloween.  Its what he wanted.  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He went actually trick or treating in a Tow Mater costume.
> *


FUNNY ! Thats what my boy was 2 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2006, 06:40 AM~6489797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

random pics 














































Biggs Stoped By To Hit A Couple Switches :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

fly by picing :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 2 2006, 05:24 PM~6494410
> *random pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggs Stoped By To Hit A Couple Switches :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam homie i ain't that short. im 6ft that super mario bros. or mini me. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

_*Hurry up!!!! The Barber is waiting!!!!!*_


----------



## zfelix

Damn Nick Is In Damien Marley Status! LOL!


----------



## BiggC

Is any one else having problems with the page refreshing? I keep getting the same topics and it won't mark them as read and it's not showing new posts. :dunno:


----------



## Project59

_IRE! IRE! WHAT CHU TALIN BOUT MEN!_


----------



## 1ofaknd

improve your impala

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/objects/pdf/sca-ki1206.pdf


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 3 2006, 06:34 PM~6497355
> *improve your impala
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/objects/pdf/sca-ki1206.pdf
> *


Yeah, I saw that in the mag. Alot of useful tips in that build-up! Especially the hinges.

I'd like to try to do that roof on one of my '70 Impalas.


----------



## BiggC

Ok this site is still messed up on my end. :angry: If anyone might know why or have anything that I might be able to try please pm me thanks.

Oh btw I'm not able to read any new posts, so don't tell me in here.


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:   :cheesy: :biggrin: :angry:   :0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 4 2006, 12:49 AM~6499825
> *Just In Case You Didnt know....
> 
> 
> *



_*HEY WHAT"s NICHOLAS ON!!!!!*_


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2006, 09:14 PM~6498366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!! THATS CRAZY


----------



## drnitrus

reminds me of on eof those bicyles that can seat like 3 people


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 3 2006, 06:34 PM~6497355
> *improve your impala
> 
> http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/objects/pdf/sca-ki1206.pdf
> *



Does anyone owe the scale auto mag that lowriders were the actual main subject/

It had a 64 on the cover.

I was wonderign if it had any good tips? Or can someone scan the article?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 4 2006, 01:04 AM~6498718
> *Does anyone owe the scale auto mag that lowriders were the actual main subject/
> 
> It had a 64 on the cover.
> 
> I was wonderign if it had any good tips? Or can someone scan the article?
> *


Are you sure ? It was a 67 chop top green resin body ! They only showed the resin body , the photo etch ! not really much of anything of the way of tips go !


----------



## BiggC

Any one got a 1959 Cadi kit that they'd wanna sale? I need one for a project I got working over here.

Just let me know Homies. :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 3 2006, 11:12 PM~6498787
> *Are  you  sure  ?  It  was a  67  chop top  green  resin  body !  They  only  showed  the  resin  body  ,  the  photo  etch !  not  really  much  of  anything of the  way  of  tips  go  !
> *



You are probaly right I do recall it was a green car in front of a grafitti wall. 

I figured the article had tips of some kind.

Thanks bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Is it just me or is the forum all fucked up ?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2006, 01:53 AM~6501359
> *Is  it  just  me  or  is  the  forum  all fucked  up  ?
> *



It's all fucked up, been like that since I got on here today.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 3 2006, 11:53 PM~6501359
> *Is  it  just  me  or  is  the  forum  all fucked  up  ?
> *


its all fucked up, the for sale section is worst than this one tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well i am on my last brake at work LOL! I be home later ! I just jumped in here and seen all the shit LOL! That Damn topic ask for models stay at the top ! 


VINNY WHAT DID YOU DO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think this was my best post in 2006 ! 




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2006, 10:52 AM~6162467
> *Fred  put up the resin 80s cutty  for bid and Kansascutty  placed a bid of 90.00 and then never came  in with the payment !
> But at least he didnt lose the kit !
> I was going to sale mine to Candymancaddy  cause i need money like that day  ! I told him 50.00 for the 1 in this topic so he drove out  to get it when he got here he only had 25.00 and said he would pay me the other 25 in 2 days ! Well its been alot long then 2 day  and he never paid me ! I hooked his ass up with alot of FREE shit ! I am  talking  Kits , parts , wheels,flocking, built stuff !  At 1 time he took home 4 pollow boxes full of shit !
> 
> Everytime he said he needed something i gave a hand out! Not to even get into the shit i gave him but Biggs ,and Beto  also hooked this guy up cause of some bullshit ass story he sent them in PMs !
> 
> Well i wasnt going to say anything  but  the fuck hasnt been in here for a week , wont answer the PMs , or the phone !  He posted shit up in here and when i called his house  NO ANSWER !  Call his body shop  and they havent seen him!
> Candy  25.00  fucked you out of a good freind , I ran in to you some where  boy  and If it is at you house or at the next show  I flattin the damn cutlass you fuck!
> 
> I am like a bitch with aids !  You fuck me once  you done ! So Beware LIL of the puppy eyes  try to hook some one up and get burned  in the end ! Even after  i told him i really need the money  and i be there in 2 days  ! LOL! Guess the joke was on me !
> So Listen up ! You burn my fat ass i post your name up to warn the ture brothers here on LIL!
> 
> STOP WASTING ARE TIME !
> *




Cause after this Candy hasnt been heard from ! LOL! 

Anyone else have a personal best Post of 2006 !


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got one of them rc snoop devilles, that theyve redone, anyone got one that hops?

they sellin for like 25 bucks here now


----------



## holly.hoodlum

K.C.M.O I seen this bike a couple times..


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 3 2006, 10:14 PM~6498366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Just In Case You Didnt know....


----------



## Pokey

Sadly, I think this post, the one I am currently typing, is probably my best of 2006.


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## zfelix

OMG THAT IS BY FAR THE UGLYEST POS I HAVE HEVER SEEN!!!

What Dumbasses They Even Used A Hummer Grill On it

If You Wanna look Like A Hummer Buy A Fuckin HUmmer!

sorry but i just dont get how people love wasting money ruining cars just for the whole world to clown on


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 3 2006, 11:12 PM~6498787
> *Are  you  sure  ?  It  was a  67  chop top  green  resin  body !  They  only  showed  the  resin  body  ,  the  photo  etch !  not  really  much  of  anything of the  way  of  tips  go  !
> *


Not much as far as tips go, good build up of that Modelhaus 85, and an awesome article on the history of Impalas. One of my favorite issues. You can still get it from Scale Auto's back issues department


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 4 2006, 07:25 AM~6502129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:buttkick: that peice of shit has a Hummer front end :banghead:


----------



## texasdelta88

Hey , Ive been reading this forum for a while and I have built a couple of models over the past few years. Im wanting to take this seriously and wanting a few suggestions. What kind of space would you consider an adequate work place? I mean , tables and shit like that. Also what kind of tools would I really need as an all time thing as well? Thanks!


----------



## S-10sForever

I DIDNT DO ANYTHING MAN AAAAAHHHHHHH. But why is this place all messed up? :guns: :tongue: :banghead:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 4 2006, 02:12 AM~6501569
> *I think  this  was  my  best  post  in  2006 !
> Cause  after  this    Candy    hasnt  been  heard  from !  LOL!
> 
> Anyone  else  have  a  personal  best    Post  of  2006 !
> *


yeah :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...113331&st=12880


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by texasdelta88_@Nov 4 2006, 10:57 AM~6502740
> *Hey , Ive been reading this forum for a while and I have built a couple of models over the past few years. Im wanting to take this seriously and wanting a few suggestions. What kind of space would you consider an adequate work place? I mean , tables and shit like that. Also what kind of tools would I really need as an all time thing as well? Thanks!
> *


as for space pull up a rug squeze in a corner does'nt really matter I don't have alot of room so I build were ever I can!!!! 

tools of the trade I keep a steady supply of exacto blades (all shapes and sizes)
, mini files, crazy glue, and sand paper course grit straight down to really fine grit and wet sand paper!


----------



## S-10sForever

HEY MiniDreams, Have you got my package yet???
PM me


----------



## iced

1ofaknd did the fugimi stuff come yet


----------



## S-10sForever

anyone got a bumper kit (cont kit) for a 64 impala?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 4 2006, 01:33 PM~6503358
> *anyone got a bumper kit (cont kit) for a 64 impala?
> *


BETOSCUSTOMS


----------



## S-10sForever

cool thanks project! i just PMd him


----------



## iced

foreal does he have his own website


----------



## S-10sForever

He should!!!


----------



## MARINATE

FOUND THIS ONE AT HOBBY LOBBY FOR FIVE BUCKS!


----------



## S-10sForever

nice find! i still gotta build one of those


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 4 2006, 02:06 PM~6503195
> *1ofaknd did the fugimi stuff come yet
> *


still on backorder from the distributor. If you decide you want to substitue other items for it, or just want a refund let me know. otherwise all we can do is wait


----------



## iced

ok i'll subtitute


chrome braided line
chrome pumps
distributer wire
gold face rims


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 5 2006, 06:33 PM~6509421
> *ok i'll subtitute
> chrome braided line
> chrome pumps
> distributer wire
> gold face rims
> *


that's a little more money then the fujimi item


----------



## iced

take off the wire


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 5 2006, 06:37 PM~6509437
> *take off the wire
> *


ok, that i can do. I will ship it out asap


----------



## iced

ok i pm you


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

anybody have a set of these wheels ?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 5 2006, 07:18 PM~6509891
> *anybody have a set of these wheels ?
> 
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jdm-Honda-I...sspagenameZWDVW


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 5 2006, 06:22 PM~6509919
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Jdm-Honda-I...sspagenameZWDVW
> *


lol yo i need them for a model car(forget 2 mention that) and tha ones u posted arent tha same thanks anyway


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 5 2006, 07:27 PM~6509949
> *lol yo i need them for a model car(forget 2 mention that) and tha ones u posted arent tha same thanks anyway
> *


lol there ya go only thing different tho looks to be the lug pattern they are pretty close but yeah i see the diff


----------



## BiggC

I've got these, I know they're not the same but they're close. If ya want em let me know.

















I don't have any tires though, just the wheels.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

uffin: ^how much u want for them


----------



## betoscustoms

_*I have these.........*_


----------



## southstar066

hey beto do u have a website?


----------



## betoscustoms

_*And these..........*_


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by southstar066_@Nov 5 2006, 10:24 PM~6511631
> *hey beto do u have a website?
> *


No, but I'm working on a mail order catalog. I was going to open a shop, but have decided to move from the city I'm in now.


----------



## betoscustoms

_*..... I kept 2 and handed the rest out*_


----------



## BiggC

I haven't seen it, but they say that those are selling for $5,000 on e-bay. :0


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: Those Things Look Kool!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO04rXDTcMo


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 5 2006, 10:50 PM~6511728
> *:roflmao: Those Things Look Kool!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO04rXDTcMo
> *


*reminds me of the Chucky doll.....stands up my itself.....scarey.....*


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 6 2006, 01:55 AM~6511750
> *reminds me of the Chucky doll.....stands up my itself.....scarey.....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Keep all the knife's away from it!!! LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

does any one know if they make this as a model car








or this one








:dunno:


----------



## iced

ugly as hell


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 6 2006, 06:39 PM~6516740
> *ugly as hell
> *


so i bet u like this


----------



## iced

it's ight i don't really like lambo doors


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 6 2006, 06:43 PM~6516779
> *it's ight i don't really like lambo doors
> *


u ricer :0


----------



## iced

ricer 1358 up, 137 down 

(Ricer: from the latin word Ricarius meaning to suck at everything you attempt)

A person who makes unecessary modifications to their most often import car (hence the term "rice") to make it (mostly make it look) faster. The most common modifications are (but not limited to):

- Huge exhaust that serves no purpose but to make the car louder 
- Large spoiler on the back that looks like something Boeing made for the 747 
- Lots of after-market company stickers they don't have parts from, but must be cool
- Expensive rims that usually cost more than the car itself 
- Bodykit to make the car appear lower, usually accented with chicken wire
- Clear tail lights and corner signals
- A "performace intake"- a tube that feeds cold air to their engine usually located in areas of excessive heat (behind or on top of the engine)
- Most of these riced cars (a.k.a. rice rockets or rice burners) are imports; Honda Civics, Accords, Integras, CRXs, RSXs, Del Sols Mitsubishi Eclipses, Lancers, Subaru Imprezas, however there are some domestics such as Chevrolet Caviliers, Dodge Neons, Ford Focus; small, slow, economy cars designed specifically to go slow. Please note that some Supras, Skylines, WRX's and other higher performance imports are designed to go fast, and are therfore not always considered rice. It really depends on the severity of the case. 

The "ricer" attempts to make their car "performance" by adding the modifications listed above. These ricers are not confined to any one ethnic group or color, however different ethnic groups are known for certain styles.

Honda Civics with big spoilers and 4" exhaust tips are considered to be ricers.





that's not me JP


----------



## iced

i can't lie that car is tight


----------



## S-10sForever

those are 90s civics


----------



## iced

this is my girlfriend page  don't crack on her


Jeremy Godbolt is her ex if not that bitch gon get slap


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:46 PM~6516804
> *u ricer  :0
> *



shit after seeing all the gurlz in that tokyo drift movie i was thinkin about learning how 2 drift LMMFAO! :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

My nephew got this when he was trick or treating. Some guy didn't have any candy, so he gave him this, lol. It's a little tamiya car that comes with a little motor so it will drive around. 

I painted it kandy lime gold over snow white pearl base. and mixed in some of my silver flake. (selling the flake for 5 bucks an oz btw!!)


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2006, 10:03 PM~6517814
> *My nephew got this when he was trick or treating. Some guy didn't have any candy, so he gave him this, lol. It's a little tamiya car that comes with a little motor so it will drive around.
> 
> I painted it kandy lime gold over snow white pearl base. and mixed in some of my silver flake. (selling the flake for 5 bucks an oz btw!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like one of those track racers i forgot the name of those


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 6 2006, 11:05 PM~6517833
> *looks like one of those track racers i forgot the name of those
> *


it's a tamiya cyclone magnum TRF 4wd. 1/32 scale.


----------



## BigPoppa

they don't



> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 6 2006, 06:37 PM~6516725
> *does any one know if they make this as a model car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

i think those wagons are cool but whats up with the pink wheels and goofy spoiler on the hatch:dunno:

my brother had one that was awd 5 speed that could do mad doughnuts in the michigan winters 
he sold it to some guy that uses it for rally races now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone want to go over to the chat room ?


----------



## stilldownivlife

im there 
:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

let me show you something lol


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 8 2006, 03:51 PM~6529356
> *im there
> :cheesy:
> *


Man I went over there to talk and noone is in there NoW ! :uh:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 04:39 PM~6529625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Once you go black you never come back ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 04:39 PM~6529629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And they say drinking can kill you ?


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix




----------



## stilldownivlife

i was in there for a bit talking with drnitrus and 1ofakind but everyone took off :dunno: 

well i gotta start geting ready for work now 

hey 1ofakind i got my order in over at scalelows :biggrin: 
im glad you told me you took credit cards its so much easier that way :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 8 2006, 03:46 PM~6529668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


get down.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

OWNED!


----------



## zfelix

Naw Naw Naw I'll ake that last post back This Is 

OWNED!!!


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 03:33 PM~6530068
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAH THATS GOOD


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Thats fuckin' sick!!! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 8 2006, 03:00 PM~6530321
> *Thats fuckin' sick!!!  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 07:02 PM~6530338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bling bling lol :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 8 2006, 04:02 PM~6530338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like that sticky shit them chciks used to put over their books in school for book covers :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6530417
> *that looks like that sticky shit them chciks used to put over their books in school for book covers :uh:
> *



HAHA it does---I saw it upclose, looks like individually laid swarovski crystal rhinestones!



and that pic of the weight lifter whos stomach came out through his ass, that shit is gross  blah


----------



## 1ofaknd

I dont' mind closing this topic up if you guys can't behave yourselves


----------



## iced

nnnnnnnnoooooooo sorry


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2006, 05:55 PM~6531032
> *I dont' mind closing this topic up if you guys can't behave yourselves
> *


thanks man, lol... i bought had to make a few posts to get a new page goin so i didnt have to scroll down and see that everytime, lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 8 2006, 04:14 PM~6530449
> *HAHA it does---I saw it upclose, looks like individually laid swarovski crystal rhinestones!
> and that pic of the weight lifter whos stomach came out through his ass, that shit is gross  blah
> *


i seen that its nnaassttyy :barf:


----------



## MARINATE

I NEED A 63 AMIGO KIT BACK WINDOW ASAP


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 02:42 PM~6535885
> *I NEED A 63 AMIGO KIT BACK WINDOW ASAP
> *


i got a back window for a 63 i think


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2006, 02:22 PM~6536110
> *i got a back window for a 63 i think
> *


THE AMIGO KIT RYAN THANKS


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 9 2006, 01:16 PM~6536383
> *THE AMIGO KIT RYAN THANKS
> *



whats the difference from the amigo kit to the regular 2 in one kit?


----------



## MARINATE

THE AMIGO KIT GOES IN FLUSH


----------



## BiggC

I picked up some new toys last night. I got all of these for $17.  

'65 Chevelle wagon 2 door resin body and interior.








'65 Chevelle El Camino.
















Resin "Numb skull" shift knob.
















'95 2 door Blazer.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2006, 04:54 PM~6537547
> *I picked up some new toys last night. I got all of these for $17.
> 
> '65 Chevelle wagon 2 door resin body and interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '65 Chevelle El Camino.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resin "Numb skull" shift knob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '95 2 door Blazer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want that blazer, 5 bucks? :cheesy:


----------



## iced

how much for da elco


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 9 2006, 06:56 PM~6537571
> *i want that blazer, 5 bucks? :cheesy:
> *


I'd sale it, but I wanna build it. If something comes up and I decide not to build I'll let ya know.


----------



## importmadness

u wanna sell that shift knob


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 9 2006, 07:29 PM~6537717
> *u wanna sell that shift knob
> *


I don't wanna sale this one, but I'll talk to the guy that make em and ask him how much he gets for em and I'll let ya know bro.


----------



## S-10sForever

Those shift knobs are on ebay alot! what scale are they?


----------



## BiggC

Not sure, but they're made to go on a real car and as you can see in the pics that it's big.


----------



## S-10sForever

Thats what i thought.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just setting here thinking and i got to wondering ! 


Who is the BIGGEST shit talker on here and has yet to show a built model! 

And who do you feel is on here just to keep things intresting ? 

LOL! 


*VINNY ! remember before you say anything I post up builds so i have the right to tease you ! LOL! *


----------



## S-10sForever

Im sorry that you have to keep wasting your time bangin on me. I honistly would love to show off my bad ass builds but i dont have a camera. Soon enough ill get a new camera. And mabey JUST MABEY you could try and show me a little respect........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I respect you ! I should be happy ! Your the only 1 tease on here ! Some of the other are too easy ! You Make it Fun ! LOL! 


But on a real note ! I was just wal mart and they have a CHEAP ! CHEAP ! Kodiak DC ! 

I didnt see how many pixels its was But I do know you cant put a memory chip in it ! It will only hold like 20 pics at a time But If you set up a Photobucket account it will size the pics so you can post them up here ! 


But where i am from  YOU EARN RESPECT ! 

I forget it out ! You remind me over the little brother that if his sisters go on a date her parnets make him go too! LOL! 


YOUR the LIL little brother ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2006, 11:59 PM~6540255
> *I respect you !  I  should  be  happy  !  Your  the  only  1  tease on here !  Some  of the other  are  too easy !  You  Make  it  Fun !  LOL!
> But  on  a  real note !  I was  just  wal mart  and they  have  a  CHEAP  ! CHEAP !  Kodiak  DC !
> 
> I  didnt see  how  many  pixels  its  was    But I do  know  you  cant  put  a  memory chip in it !  It  will  only hold  like  20  pics  at  a time  But  If you  set  up a  Photobucket  account  it  will size the  pics  so you can post them up  here !
> But  where  i am  from  YOU EARN RESPECT !
> 
> I  forget it out !  You  remind  me  over the  little  brother  that  if  his  sisters  go on  a  date  her  parnets  make  him  go  too!  LOL!
> YOUR the  LIL  little  brother !  LOL!
> *



AND IM THA 

LIL LIL L.I.L. Brother haha :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 10 2006, 03:02 AM~6540261
> *AND IM THA
> 
> LIL LIL L.I.L.  Brother haha :roflmao:
> *



Your the ugly 1 ! We just hang out with you cause the dog wouldnt ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:04 AM~6540270
> *Your  the  ugly 1 !  We  just hang out  with  you  cause  the  dog  wouldnt !  LOL!
> *



lmao ugly look whos talkin


----------



## S-10sForever

haha very funny.

It just gets to me man. i really hate being fucked with. 

ill go look at my walmart tomarrow and see if they got that camera.

just calm down with this "teaseing" bullshit man, please


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! Thats not me Brother Larry !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:08 AM~6540287
> *LOL!  Thats  not  me  Brother  Larry !
> *



lol whats the word on that 68 bro u put it on the back burner to finish the trucks?

your truck is coming along nicely though mini the interior is kick ass 2!


----------



## S-10sForever

yeah that interior is sick on ure truck! please tell me how you built that center console.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 10 2006, 03:10 AM~6540294
> *lol whats the word on that 68 bro u put it on the back burner to finish the trucks?
> 
> your truck is coming along nicely though mini the interior is kick ass 2!
> *



Yea i put up for a few ! Igot it and a few of the old stuff being ready to send to the O.G. Chrome plater ! :0 


I will get back on it after the truck is done ! And the 70 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 10 2006, 03:18 AM~6540314
> *yeah that interior is sick on ure truck! please tell me how you built that center console.
> *



Look in the pic s ! Its just all plastic ! 

I found that if i lay down some tape , draw and , cut and fit 1 side with the tape on the plastic then all i do is peel the tape off and stick on a new peice and then the cuts are the same ! 

The just start addind strips of plastic to make the the top ! There are a total of 8 pc of plastic just in the console !


----------



## S-10sForever

who plates your stuff? i need some stuff done..


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:18 AM~6540316
> *Yea  i  put  up  for  a few  !  Igot  it and  a few of the  old stuff being  ready to send to the  O.G. Chrome  plater !  :0
> I will  get  back on it  after the  truck  is  done !  And the  70 !
> *



yeah biggs hasnt announced the prices of plated kits yet has he cuz i need a couple of kits :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

Same hear i need to get a few kits plated


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 10 2006, 03:23 AM~6540332
> *yeah biggs hasnt announced the prices of plated kits yet has he cuz i need a couple of kits :dunno:
> *



hes frist round of parts were to make sure the stuff looked good and his own stuff! But He will have a Line of Chrome plated kits come out after the frist of dec of after Christmas ! So save your cash ! 

I think He droped like 30 kits of differnt kits off ! A little of everything ! 

BUT ME AND MARINATE got Dibs on the frist chromed Regals!


----------



## stilldownivlife

any impalas :biggrin: 
and has he said the going price for a plated kit yet?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:28 AM~6540342
> *hes  frist  round  of  parts  were  to  make  sure  the  stuff  looked  good  and  his  own  stuff!  But  He  will  have  a  Line  of  Chrome  plated  kits  come out  after  the  frist of  dec  of  after  Christmas !  So  save  your  cash  !
> 
> I think  He  droped  like  30 kits  of  differnt  kits  off !  A  little  of  everything !
> 
> BUT  ME  AND  MARINATE  got  Dibs  on  the  frist  chromed  Regals!
> *



damn well i wanna get a bomb truck chrome plated because for my build off i didnt wanna use chrome paint lol u know what i mean i wonder if he can squeez a 57 stepside into the next batch he sends 

then for 07 i wanted to finish that caddy and bust out 99 problems so yeah i gotta stack my chips lol :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

ive seen an ad for a place thats about a half hour away from where im at that does chrome plating but havent called or drove over there yet 

i might check it out on mon or tues


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2006, 03:30 AM~6540344
> *any impalas  :biggrin:
> and has he said the going price for a plated kit yet?
> *


yes on the impalas a few of each year revell has out ! But as for prices i cant tell you that ! I just glad hes got the chrome hooked up again ! 

to me a far price would 40 to 50 ! At chrome tech its almost 20 a parts tree ! And if the rumors right Biggs is going to plate every tree that hold anything to do with the under chassie and motors for sure or the whole kit expect the body ! Now lookin at my Revell 64 Lowrider i count 7 parts tree that would be 140 from chrome tech ! Not to mention that BIGGS pre clears the parts before plating to even everything out and get a better shine !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2006, 12:38 AM~6540354
> *ive seen an ad for a place thats about a half hour away from where im at that does chrome plating but havent called or drove over there yet
> 
> i might check it out on mon or tues
> *



yeah we hve a place called APS (automotive plating service)

but im not sure if they plate plastic i'll have to call the up tomarrow


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah i was guessing (hope'n) around 50 
i know that shits not cheap 

oh and i cant spell 2 good lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BIGGS Plater is the real deal! The guy does alot of shit for Harley


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2006, 12:43 AM~6540361
> *yeah i was guessing (hope'n) around 50
> i know that shits not cheap
> 
> oh and i cant spell 2 good lol
> *



shit i would pay 50 for a plated kit thats a hookup

i think kj from cali swangin would sell plated kits for $100 buckz

back then


----------



## stilldownivlife

im sure if it meets his standards its well worth the dough 

and would exceed anything i should be touching :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2006, 03:43 AM~6540361
> *yeah i was guessing (hope'n) around 50
> i know that shits not cheap
> 
> oh and i cant spell 2 good lol
> *


ME NEITHER! LOL! 

He has to see what it all adds up to in the end for final cost ! But On the real BULLSHITS will fuck this all up ! So if you want some chromed kits and want them t keep being done be ready to buy before your ask ! 


THIS COMMENT WAS FOR EVERYONE ON LAYITLOW ! 


Too many deals get smash cause of shit like that ! I take it , Hold for me ! I want 12 ! 

And then no one ever come in with the cash !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:49 AM~6540371
> *ME  NEITHER! LOL!
> 
> He  has  to  see  what it  all adds up to in the  end  for  final  cost !  But  On the  real  BULLSHITS  will fuck this  all up !  So if  you  want  some  chromed  kits  and  want them t keep being  done  be  ready to buy  before  your  ask !
> THIS  COMMENT WAS FOR  EVERYONE  ON LAYITLOW !
> Too many deals  get  smash  cause  of  shit like that !  I  take it , Hold  for  me !  I  want  12 !
> 
> And then  no one  ever come  in  with the  cash !
> *



x2!


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah i hear ya 


i just want one 64 or 61 
and im always good for the dough


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 10 2006, 01:02 AM~6540380
> *yeah i hear ya
> i just want one 64 or 61
> and im always good for the dough
> *



yeah all i want is a 57 stepside 

a new caddy 

and a 61 rag

an i can come up with money


----------



## drnitrus

isnt there a saying that goes.....



*put up or shut up*


if you dont think you are gonna come through on your end of the deal then dont even bother wasting anyones time


----------



## BigPoppa

On that note, a big fuck you goes out to weatmaster for wasting my time researching sending a couple kits and parts. I even went to a couple hobby shops when I should have been going home to my family. Fine, the shipping price scared you off, but have the fuckin courtesy to say it's not going to work out, asshole.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 10 2006, 09:38 AM~6540877
> *On that note, a big fuck you goes out to .....*


exactly


----------



## S-10sForever

Damn what did i miss poppa?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 10 2006, 09:38 AM~6540877
> *On that note, a big fuck you goes out to weatmaster for wasting my time researching sending a couple kits and parts.  I even went to a couple hobby shops when I should have been going home to my family.  Fine, the shipping price scared you off, but have the fuckin courtesy to say it's not going to work out, asshole.
> *


For real POPPA ! WHat did you send him that he never came throw with ? I kNow you have some nice stuff ! I hope it wasnt nothing odd and hard to find ! 

Sorry about your lost !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 10:24 AM~6541762
> *For  real POPPA !  WHat  did  you  send  him that  he  never came  throw  with ? I  kNow  you  have  some  nice  stuff !  I hope  it  wasnt  nothing  odd and  hard to  find !
> 
> Sorry  about  your  lost !
> *


I didn't lose anything except time, I PMed him back when he was looking for a diecast caddy, we went back and forth, I was going to pick up some wheels and shit for him, you know, just stuff that's harder to get in Germany, I got prices for him, and I was going to barely make any money on the deal, just wanted to help a fellow rider/LILer out. I gave him a total and he clams up, doesn't even say no thanks. I don't blame him for losing interest, it was a hunk of money to ship, but goddam it, just say so. 

I almost want him to PM me back and say he wants it now just so I can tell him to go to hell.

It was just within PMs, I don't clog up the boards and do 20 posts saying
"how much"
"this much $$$"
"how about this much $$$"
"you got a PM"
"PMed you back"
"did you get my PM" 

blah blah blah

why is BigPoppa in a bad mood? because it's a city holiday and I should be at home right now with my family but instead I have to baby sit some whiny contractors because they need to hurry up their work with winter coming.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! WeLL thanks for dropping the name ! I can now put that in my book of NON LILers ~ to deal with !


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 10 2006, 01:09 AM~6540385
> *yeah all i want is a 57 stepside
> 
> a new caddy
> 
> and a 61 rag
> 
> an i can come up with money
> *


*I have the following:

chevy cameo

a new caddy 

and a 61 rag*


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone have any continental kits for impalas and caddies???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 10 2006, 05:28 PM~6544387
> *I have the following:
> 
> chevy cameo
> 
> a new caddy
> 
> and a 61 rag
> *



chrome plated?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 10 2006, 07:54 PM~6544463
> *Does anyone have any continental kits for impalas and caddies???
> *


I have one for muh Caddy :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Well i need some for my models......


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 10 2006, 07:54 PM~6544463
> *Does anyone have any continental kits for impalas and caddies???
> *


betoscustoms :biggrin: but u should have known that by now


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 10 2006, 09:07 PM~6544781
> *betoscustoms :biggrin: but u should have known that by now if you paid attention around here
> *


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone have a picture of a Hydro set-up includeing 6 pumps and 10 battires? Im talking about a real set up. Its for my 60 impala


----------



## iced

6 pumps u must have some crazy hopper


----------



## S-10sForever

Nah its just what came with the kit. Ive never seen a set up that big befor so i donno how to wire it.

ALSO I finnally got a camera today so you will all finnaly be able so see my work and stop doggin on me (MiniDreams) :0 hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## iced

they seperated pumps or connected like on the 64 impala kit


----------



## S-10sForever

connected but ill seperate them


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone have a grill piece for a expidition? i lost mine...


----------



## beeenblazed

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 12 2006, 02:44 AM~6550679
> *Does anyone have a grill piece for a expidition? i lost mine...
> *


lol na man only me but u gotta buy the whole car   :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

...


----------



## drnitrus

Hers a couple of things Ive been messing with
XMODS Infiniti G35 I painted for a co worker. Candy oriental blue/ Cobalt blue mix over orion silver
















el dorado promo i painted the other day


----------



## Pokey

Damn drnitrus, nice work!

You KNOW I like that Eldo!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that eldog looks badass :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

I need to get to work rebuilding my Eldos,


----------



## drnitrus

Im hangin at my neighbors house. This is for the big rig lovers


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2006, 02:55 PM~6552634
> *Im hangin at my neighbors house.  This is for the big rig lovers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang thats packed with some detail ! What else does your neighbor build !


----------



## iced

how much


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 12 2006, 03:46 PM~6552840
> *Dang  thats  packed  with  some  detail !  What  else  does  your    neighbor  build !
> *


For now thats it he just started working on a trailer to haul some of that heavy ass earth moving equipment


----------



## PIGEON

YEAH BIG RIG


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 12 2006, 08:05 AM~6551463
> *Hers a couple of things Ive been messing with
> XMODS Infiniti G35 I painted for a co worker.  Candy oriental blue/ Cobalt blue mix over orion silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> el dorado promo i painted the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




DAMN DOC!!! That caddy is the shit! Oh and the blue ones cool too. But that eldo is badass!!


----------



## drnitrus

Thanks Homies!!
The Eldo is Tamiya Pearl White


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Check this out.

This weekend I was driving my car and just filled up the tank. I drove about 10 miles to the mall with my girl and daughter. When i got out of the car gas was dripping off the exhaust tip. And I looked into the fender well and its all wet with gas. It was coming out of a little tube on the inner fender well. And i heard a *poof* like a pressure release. So I unscrewed the gas cap and it release pressure. But it should only do that if the tank was empty right?

ANyone have any idea as to what is hapening?? Thanks


----------



## PIGEON

?????ASK THE MANTIAENCE SECTION


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

I did. But i frequent this section more so i decided to post here as well/


----------



## PIGEON

HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET


----------



## Project59

Aight I know how Ryan feels now I wanna hear from the rest of you!!

This guy 2 provinces over gave me a deposit of $400 for partial payment towards my 83 Supra im selling.....
I have been dealing with this guy for 2 weeks now and have since pushed away numerious other buyers.....
Anyways this guys freind owns a flat deck rig and was going to come out to my house and pick it up for said guy..... 
Now all of a sudden homeboy is telling me his freind aint coming this way so he has to back out of our arrangment and wants me to send his money back...


Im not the type of guy that likes doing shit like this but at the same time I don't conduct buiness like this !! So for wasteing my time and money calling around and back and forth to him I think I should tell him to get bent and get to walking....

What do you guy's think?????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 13 2006, 04:52 PM~6560722
> *Aight I know how Ryan feels now I wanna hear from the rest of you!!
> 
> This guy 2 provinces over gave me a deposit of $400 for partial payment towards my 83 Supra im selling.....
> I have been dealing with this guy for 2 weeks now and have since pushed away numerious other buyers.....
> Anyways this guys freind owns a flat deck rig and was going to come out to my house and pick it up for said guy.....
> Now all of a sudden homeboy is telling me his freind aint coming this way so he has to back out of our arrangment and wants me to send his money back...
> Im not the type of guy that likes doing shit like this but at the same time I don't conduct buiness like this !!  So for wasteing my time and money calling around and back and forth to him I think I should tell him to get bent and get to walking....
> 
> What do you guy's think?????
> *


agree, if nothin was signed sayin he gave u the money, fuck em... if there was somethin signed sayin he paid u the 400 and was goin to pay u the rest, fight it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 13 2006, 02:14 PM~6559790
> *HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET
> *


Yeah, and I wish I hadn't, waste of money.


----------



## BiggC

QUOTE(PIGEON @ Nov 13 2006, 02:14 PM) 
HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET




Yeah don't waste your money, it sucks! it only comes with so many things you can make into decals, enless you spend more money cause you have to BUY the rest of the program from them to get all the art to make all the decals they show.


:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 13 2006, 05:27 PM~6560972
> *QUOTE(PIGEON @ Nov 13 2006, 02:14 PM)
> HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET
> Yeah don't waste your money, it sucks!  it only comes with so many things you can make into decals, enless you spend more money cause you have to BUY the rest of the program from them to get all the art to make all the decals they show.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


 X2 
Do not get that shit when i tried it the paper they said use didn't hardly stick for 3 days it was peeling off on the forth day


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 13 2006, 03:14 PM~6559790
> *HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET
> *


not worth it theres better decal paper out there and you use photoshop


----------



## iced

PHOTOSHOP # 1

ya'll want to see some of my work


----------



## iced

try this site
http://www.good-tutorials.com/
my personal favorite
http://www.andreibilan.blogspot.com/2006/0...-your-logo.html


----------



## Pokey

*HELP!*

I usually don't ask for help on how I should build my models, but I'm stuck here! :banghead: 

This is an plastic 1:25 scale '97 Oldsmobile Aurora promo. I have already decided what color I want to paint it, pearl white. I am going to shave the doors and trim, but I can't decide on which wheels to use on it!

Here are my choices,




Wheel choice #1










Wheel choice #2










Wheel choice #3










Wheel choice #4










Please, let me know which ones you like best.

Thanks!


----------



## Lownslow302

4


----------



## zfelix

i like wheel 2 pokey :biggrin:


----------



## iced

4


----------



## twinn

4


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

man i had a realy bad day....aight this is wat happened 2day my mom s car battery died so she took my bros car which my step dad uses,any way she got back from work and we bought a neww battery for her car so when we were going back home we caught a flat so i put tha spare tire on ,then we went home i put tha battery in my moms car and then we had 2 drop of my bros car at my step dads job so i drove my bros honda and followed my mom so about 45 minutes later we were two blocks away from my step dads job and then i fuckin get pulled over and i dont have a lisense so i get arrested for driving wit no lisense man i was in tha downtown jail for like 6 hours str8 and then they tell me i could go :angry:


----------



## zfelix

I had a bad day tooo 

i fucked up my bomb trucks grill :tears:

does anyone have a 57 stepside grilll???


----------



## zfelix

Hey Pokey Look What I Found In Post Your Rides :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 10:41 PM~6563250
> *Hey Pokey Look What I Found In Post Your Rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Hmmmm, looks familiar. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 13 2006, 10:08 PM~6563444
> *:0
> 
> Hmmmm, looks familiar.  :biggrin:
> *



yeah but this one has bolt ons :thumbsdown:

u have glue ons :thumbsup: 

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 11:09 PM~6563449
> *yeah but this one has bolt ons :thumbsdown:
> 
> u have glue ons :thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



LOL. 



And Pokey go with ]#4[/COLOR]


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by PIGEON+Nov 13 2006, 04:14 PM~6559790-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAS ANYBODY BOUGHT OR USED THAT TESTORS MAKE UR OWN DECALS SET
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just buy some decal paper and get some kind of photo editing program and youll be good
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROJECT59_@Nov 13 2006, 06:52 PM~6560722
> *Aight I know how Ryan feels now I wanna hear from the rest of you!!
> 
> This guy 2 provinces over gave me a deposit of $400 for partial payment towards my 83 Supra im selling.....
> I have been dealing with this guy for 2 weeks now and have since pushed away numerious other buyers.....
> Anyways this guys freind owns a flat deck rig and was going to come out to my house and pick it up for said guy.....
> Now all of a sudden homeboy is telling me his freind aint coming this way so he has to back out of our arrangment and wants me to send his money back...
> Im not the type of guy that likes doing shit like this but at the same time I don't conduct buiness like this !!  So for wasteing my time and money calling around and back and forth to him I think I should tell him to get bent and get to walking....
> 
> What do you guy's think?????
> *


Fot he time and effort, I would keep at least some of the money considering he just fucked you out of a possible sale to someone else.
Next time make sure full payment is given to you within like a week no exceptions or they lose the deposit this way they are pressured to come pick it up.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 13 2006, 04:52 PM~6560722
> *Aight I know how Ryan feels now I wanna hear from the rest of you!!
> 
> This guy 2 provinces over gave me a deposit of $400 for partial payment towards my 83 Supra im selling.....
> I have been dealing with this guy for 2 weeks now and have since pushed away numerious other buyers.....
> Anyways this guys freind owns a flat deck rig and was going to come out to my house and pick it up for said guy.....
> Now all of a sudden homeboy is telling me his freind aint coming this way so he has to back out of our arrangment and wants me to send his money back...
> Im not the type of guy that likes doing shit like this but at the same time I don't conduct buiness like this !!  So for wasteing my time and money calling around and back and forth to him I think I should tell him to get bent and get to walking....
> 
> What do you guy's think?????
> *


Hit him back, explain how he's wasted your time and possible sales and tell him half is on its way back. It's only been 2 weeks, its not like he's been stringing you along for 2 months. Don't be a dick, karma's a bitch.


----------



## 408models

Just got this the other day. Damn this works good.


----------



## Mr Biggs

that's what i use to do all my work bro. good choice. :thumbsup:
i got 2 for the price of one. my box had twins. don't know what happen but it did. i think someone before me was going to jack them but put it back and i happen to get the box.


----------



## 408models

Thats crazy bro. Yeah it works great.


----------



## PIGEON

I FIGURED IT WASNT GOOD CAUSE HAVENT SEEN ANYBODY MAKING DECALS AND POSTING THEM UP ..IL STAY AWAY FROM THAT ITEM THEN


----------



## stilldownivlife

does anyone have a 63 impala amt body for sale or trade ?

i opened a kit i got off ebay and the pillars are smashed but the rest of the kit is good 

and it was a sealed kit :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## EVIL C

number 2


> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 13 2006, 11:05 PM~6562457
> *HELP!
> 
> I usually don't ask for help on how I should build my models, but I'm stuck here! :banghead:
> 
> This is an plastic 1:25 scale '97 Oldsmobile Aurora promo. I have already decided what color I want to paint it, pearl white. I am going to shave the doors and trim, but I can't decide on which wheels to use on it!
> 
> Here are my choices,
> Wheel choice #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel choice #2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel choice #3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wheel choice #4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, let me know which ones you like best.
> 
> Thanks!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

last ones.


----------



## BigPoppa

#4


----------



## Project59

#4 and send the rest of those ugly ass wheels to me 
ill take one for the team you don't need those nasty things lying around damageing your rep homie


----------



## 408models

I AGREE # 4


----------



## drnitrus

yep #4


----------



## MARINATE

4


----------



## Pokey

Well then, #4 it is.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 15 2006, 08:20 AM~6572735
> *Well then, #4 it is.
> *


YAY 4 WON


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey ! I didnt want to post In MR. BIGGS topic of the cutalss ! So I post it up in here ! 

I got a few extra regals and was thinking of doin the cutlass Myself ! But now that th e MASTER has started it I think I do the 78 - 79 Regal ! or the 78 - 79 cutlass! 


Where would be the best source of pics on these style cars ! And which do you think would be a better car to build ! 

The 78 cutty 
The 79 regal


----------



## Pokey

Mini, I'd rather see the '78 Cutty, though I wouldn't mind seeing the Regal either! Heck, do 'em both, you got the talent. :biggrin: 


CarDomain is where I find alot of good reference pics,
http://www.cardomain.com/rides/results?las...&go.x=31&go.y=6




I also like to look on Ebay Motors, lots of great pics on there, if you can find anyone selling the car your looking for.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 15 2006, 12:01 PM~6573363
> *Mini, I'd rather see the '78 Cutty, though I wouldn't mind seeing the Regal either! Heck, do 'em both, you got the talent.  :biggrin:
> CarDomain is where I find alot of good reference pics,
> http://www.cardomain.com/rides/results?las...&go.x=31&go.y=6
> I also like to look on Ebay Motors, lots of great pics on there, if you can find anyone selling the car your looking for.
> *



Thanks Pokey ! I Just checked out the site ! I Think i go after the Cutlass! LOL!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 14 2006, 04:59 PM~6567401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha the truffle shuffle :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Nov 15 2006, 12:22 PM~6574326
> *hahahaha the truffle shuffle  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I JUST BOUGHT THAT MOVIE LAST WEEK :roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09

its the shit HEY YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

I LIKE THE PART WHEN THE CHINESE KID PULLS OUT THAT BOXING GLOVE


----------



## iced

31 ways how 2 treat a gurl 
1. Tell her she is beautiful
2. Hold her hand at any moment . . . even if its just for a second.
3. Hug her from behind
4. Leave her voice messages to wake up to.
5. Wrestle with her 
6. Don't go hang out with you ex when shes not with you, you might not realize how badly it hurts her.
7. If you're talking to another girl, when you're done talking, walk over and hug her and kiss her.... let her know she's yours and they aren't.
8. Write her notes or call her just to say "hi"
9. Introduce her to your friends . . . as your girlfriend.
10. Play with her hair.
11. Pick her up (she loves it)
12. Get upset if another guy touches her and she doesn't like it.
13. Make her laugh
14. Let her fall asleep in your arms.
15. If she's mad at you, kiss her.
16. If you care about her, then TELL HER
17. Every guy should give their girl 3 things: a stuffed animal(she'll hug it every time she goes to sleep), jewelry (she'll treasure it forever), and one of his t-shirts (she'll most likely wear it to bed).
18. Treat her the same around your friends as you do when you're alone.
19. Look her in the eyes and smile.
20. Hang out with her on weekends
21. Kiss her in the rain (girls love this)
22. Kiss her just for the heck of it
23. If your listening to music, let her listen too.
24. Remember her birthday and get her something, even if its simple and inexpensive, it came from YOU. it means all the world to HER.
25. When she gives you a present on your birthday, Christmas, or just whenever, take it and tell her you love it, even if you don't (it'll make her happy.)
26. Always call her when you say you will, it may not seem like it, but it does hurt her and makes her think you don't care so call even if you can only talk for a minute. Girls don't necessarily have to have hour-long conversations every night but its nice for us to hear your voice even for a quick hello.
27. Give her what she wants
28. Recognize the small things . . . they usually mean the most.
29. Dont hug her friends or your friends that are girls cause she'll feel left out
30. Hang out with her whenever you are free and u should be free to hang wit your girl friend all the time
31. If u care about her...SHOW her!


----------



## iced

sorry i didn't mean to paste that in


----------



## drnitrus

aww you are soo romantic :biggrin: 




j/p


----------



## iced

i live by that but i didn't try to put it on here


----------



## PIGEON

OK ILL DO THAT :angel:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:38 PM~6575302
> *i live by that but i didn't try to put it on here
> *


WHERE DID U TRY TO PUT THAT


----------



## iced

bebo


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:41 PM~6575314
> *bebo
> *


WHATS BEBO


----------



## iced

here is da link


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:42 PM~6575320
> *here is da link
> *


DID U NOTICED THIS







:0


----------



## iced

what that mean 


and did you make an account


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:47 PM~6575350
> *what that mean
> and did you make an account
> *


MAKE AN ACCOUNT I STILL DONT KNOW WHAT THAT BEBO IS I JUST SAW THE CAPRICE AND HAD TO POST IT LOL


----------



## iced

here is my page


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:58 PM~6575415
> *here is my page
> *


YEAH I SGNED UP I GOT U


----------



## PIGEON

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

dam fool how old are you


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 03:36 PM~6575683
> *dam fool how old are you
> *


i'm 13 and i love cars


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 03:36 PM~6575683
> *dam fool how old are you
> *


22 BUT I LOOK YOUNGER JUST WONDRING HOW EVERYBODY LOOKS ON HERE SO I JUST PUT THIS ONE UP OF ME


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 01:41 PM~6575314
> *bebo
> *


Looks like a WANNA BE MY SPACE.


----------



## iced

that's what i said


----------



## MARINATE

iced do you build models?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 15 2006, 05:38 PM~6575703
> *22 BUT I LOOK YOUNGER  JUST WONDRING HOW EVERYBODY LOOKS ON HERE SO I JUST  PUT THIS ONE UP OF ME
> *


Well I am 32 here's My mug shot ~ I just took this !


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 04:06 PM~6575873
> *iced do you build models?
> *


i do but my aunt don't trust me with a camera


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 05:09 PM~6575896
> *i do but my aunt don't trust me with a camera
> *


your a


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 04:09 PM~6575896
> *i do but my aunt don't trust me with a camera
> *


DONT TRUST WITH A CAMERA? Y NOT


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 04:07 PM~6575879
> *Well  I  am  32  here's  My  mug  shot ~  I  just took  this  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEE WE ALL YOUNG LOOKIN


----------



## iced

cause se afraid i might put some pics of myself on here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 04:15 PM~6575939
> *cause se afraid i might put some pics of myself on here
> *


now tell ur aunt, ur not gonna put dirty pics on layitlow of yourself... and give here the, "your not my mom", shit lol :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 04:15 PM~6575939
> *cause se afraid i might put some pics of myself on here
> *











ME PIGEON AND THE REST OF MY PEEPS IM THE ONE IN THE FAR LEFT


----------



## iced

my aunt is just like madea


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 15 2006, 04:18 PM~6575958
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ME PIGEON AND THE REST OF MY PEEPS IM THE ONE IN THE FAR LEFT
> *


 :0 damn, i could hardly tell u all apart


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 15 2006, 04:19 PM~6575965
> *:0 damn, i could hardly tell u all apart
> *


  YEAH THATS WAT I FIGURED :roflmao:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 15 2006, 04:19 PM~6575965
> *:0 damn, i could hardly tell u all apart
> *


i think i see you JP


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 15 2006, 04:21 PM~6575983
> * YEAH THATS WAT I FIGURED :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## Project59

are you the one with the C shaped feathers in the front???? :scrutinize:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 15 2006, 04:46 PM~6576153
> *are you the one with the C shaped feathers in the front???? :scrutinize:
> *


naw he the one pooping just kiddin
naw foreal which one    :twak:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 05:48 PM~6576172
> *naw he the one pooping just kiddin
> naw foreal which one       :twak:
> *


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 15 2006, 04:49 PM~6576186
> *
> *


whoa you violent


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 15 2006, 04:49 PM~6576186
> *
> *


IM ALSO THE ONE WITH A PIGEON TATU ON MY NECK


----------



## Pokey

I took this pic at a Meijer (local department store) parking lot yesterday. It's a truckload of the new Shelby GTH Mustangs! 










For those of you who don't know what these are. They are Mustangs that have been "refurbished" at Carrol Shelbys' shop. They only made 500 of these, and you can only rent them through Hertz, you can't buy them. Well, you will be able to buy them, but not until their lives as rental fleet cars are over and they auction them off.

Sorry for the crappy pic, I took it with my cell phone.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 16 2006, 08:47 AM~6579913
> *I took this pic at a Meijer (local department store) parking lot yesterday. It's a truckload of the new Shelby GTH Mustangs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you who don't know what these are. They are Mustangs that have been "refurbished" at Carrol Shelbys' shop. They only made 500 of these, and you can only rent them, you can't buy them. Well, you will be able to buy them, but not until their lives as rental fleet cars are over and they auction them off.
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pic, I took it with my cell phone.
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus

yeah i heard about those they are supposed to be pretty bad ass


----------



## PIGEON

MUSTANGS FOR ME :thumbsdown: I HATE MUSTANGS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 16 2006, 09:41 AM~6580244
> *yeah i heard about those they are supposed to be pretty bad ass
> *


x2.but its still a ford. :thumbsdown:


----------



## betoscustoms

_*FORD *_ :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

THANKS FOR INFO, DID NOT KNOW THEY WHERE ONLY FOR HERTZ, WE HAVE A HERTZ HERE IN THE HOTEL. I'LL CHECK ONE OUT AND DRIVE IT. STILL LOVIN MY 350z.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 16 2006, 11:40 AM~6581018
> *FORD  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> THANKS FOR INFO, DID NOT KNOW THEY WHERE ONLY FOR HERTZ, WE HAVE A HERTZ HERE IN THE HOTEL. I'LL CHECK ONE OUT AND DRIVE IT. STILL LOVIN MY 350z.
> *


----------



## Project59

this guys on crack 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...type=osi_widget


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 16 2006, 05:51 PM~6583104
> *this guys on crack
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...type=osi_widget
> *


Its no longer on there !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 05:27 PM~6583345
> *Its  no  longer  on there !
> *


what happend did you see it???
homeboy was selling a playstaion 3 for $4999.00 lmfao


----------



## S-10sForever

does anyone have an extra tail pipe (muffler) for a 1960 impala? or one close to it? mine broke :uh:


----------



## hoppingmad

this one sold for 9,100.00 :around: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-SALE-SONY-PLAYSTAT...1QQcmdZViewItem

go figure, its worth standing in line for a few days. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm waiting for the suckers to start bidding on the PS3's that have "empty box" in the smallest print


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 16 2006, 04:34 PM~6583405
> *this one sold for 9,100.00  :around:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/PRE-SALE-SONY-PLAYSTAT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> go figure,  its worth standing in line for a few days. :biggrin:
> *


okkkaaaaayyyyy


----------



## Project59

thats just fucking retarded


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 16 2006, 04:36 PM~6583420
> *I'm waiting for the suckers to start bidding on the PS3's that have "empty box" in the smallest print
> *


ME TOO





AND THEN YOU CAN'T SUE THE PERSON


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 16 2006, 05:36 PM~6583420
> *I'm waiting for the suckers to start bidding on the PS3's that have "empty box" in the smallest print
> *


lmfao i seen that shit last year with the psp's :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

look what I just got its not in the best shape but I been working with it. for those who cant tell Its a Town car


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE DID YOU SNACH THAT UP AT?


----------



## Project59

little bit of work that may turn out pretty sweet


----------



## SOLO1

Some old I know It was in realy bad shape When I got it.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 16 2006, 05:42 PM~6583472
> *WHERE DID YOU SNACH THAT UP AT?
> *


its a TKM car.


----------



## Project59

Seen this on another site and had to share it  :biggrin: 

"True" Friendship 
None of that Sissy Crap


Are you tired of those sissy "friendship" poems that always sound good, but never actually come close to reality?
Well, here is a series of promises that actually speak of true friendship. You will see no cutesy little smiley faces on this card-
just the stone cold truth of our great friendship. 



1. When you are sad -- I will help you get drunk and plot revenge against the sorry bastard who made you sad. 


2. When you are blue -- I will try to dislodge whatever is choking you. 


3. When you smile -- I will know you finally got laid. 


4. When you are scared -- I will rag on you about it every chance I get. 


5. When you are worried -- I will tell you horrible stories about how much worse it could be until you quit whining. 


6. When you are confused -- I will use little words. 


7. When you are sick -- Stay the hell away from me until you are well again. I don't want whatever you have. 


8. When you fall -- I will point and laugh at your clumsy ass. 


9. This is my oath..... I pledge it to the end. "Why?" you may ask; 
"because you are my friend".


----------



## Lownslow302

i plan on redoing these and selling them at my hobby shop. theyre always out of dub citys


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 16 2006, 05:53 PM~6584042
> *Seen this on another site and had to share it  :biggrin:
> 
> "True" Friendship
> None of that Sissy Crap
> Are you tired of those sissy "friendship" poems that always sound good, but never actually come close to reality?
> Well, here is a series of promises that actually speak of true friendship. You will see no cutesy little smiley faces on this card-
> just the stone cold truth of our great friendship.
> 1. When you are sad -- I will help you get drunk and plot revenge against the sorry bastard who made you sad.
> 2. When you are blue -- I will try to dislodge whatever is choking you.
> 3. When you smile -- I will know you finally got laid.
> 4. When you are scared -- I will rag on you about it every chance I get.
> 5. When you are worried -- I will tell you horrible stories about how much worse it could be until you quit whining.
> 6. When you are confused -- I will use little words.
> 7. When you are sick -- Stay the hell away from me until you are well again. I don't want whatever you have.
> 8. When you fall -- I will point and laugh at your clumsy ass.
> 9. This is my oath..... I pledge it to the end. "Why?" you may ask;
> "because you are my friend".
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 15 2006, 03:38 PM~6575703
> *22 BUT I LOOK YOUNGER  JUST WONDRING HOW EVERYBODY LOOKS ON HERE SO I JUST  PUT THIS ONE UP OF ME
> *


heres me and my daughter Sariana.


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299357

:0 :0 :0 :0 someones calling someone out. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2006, 11:05 PM~6585803
> *heres me and my daughter Sariana.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Might as well show the whole family. Well everyone but the ol lady. Don't want you fukkers wanking off to her. :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2006, 10:16 PM~6585884
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299357
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  someones calling someone out.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


go read that shit now....


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: kids gotta love em  
my girls :biggrin:


----------



## M.C.B.A. scout

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 17 2006, 01:27 AM~6586313
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Where the hair? LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## M.C.B.A. scout

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 17 2006, 01:30 AM~6586327
> *go read that shit now....
> *


 It says you cant read it ! What did it say !


----------



## M.C.B.A. scout

> _Originally posted by M.C.B.A. scout_@Nov 17 2006, 01:30 AM~6586330
> * :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by M.C.B.A. scout_@Nov 17 2006, 01:30 AM~6586330
> *Where  the  hair?  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


It's an old pic, it the newest one I have lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by M.C.B.A. scout+Nov 16 2006, 11:31 PM~6586336-->
> 
> 
> 
> It  says  you  cant  read  it !  What  did  it  say !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It says your a newb and can't go to the off topic :biggrin: :biggrin: Naw its a poll saying the bike builders are more lowrider than model builders.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 11:40 PM~6586385
> *Fuck  Homie !    Stop Photo chopin  ladies  into  your  pic  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2006, 10:16 PM~6585884
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=299357
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  someones calling someone out.  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: 


Get 'em guys! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

LowandBeyond, you have a great lookin' family, CONGRATS!


----------



## BigPoppa

I gotta get one of these










ebay auction


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Nov 17 2006, 07:20 AM~6587366-->
> 
> 
> 
> LowandBeyond, you have a great lookin' family, CONGRATS!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppa_@Nov 17 2006, 07:46 AM~6587431
> *I gotta get one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ebay auction
> *


X2 that thing is awesome. :0


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 17 2006, 02:30 AM~6586328
> *:biggrin: kids gotta love em
> my girls :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass cutty :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 16 2006, 07:36 PM~6583420
> *I'm waiting for the suckers to start bidding on the PS3's that have "empty box" in the smallest print
> *


Imma try that :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 17 2006, 12:54 PM~6589327
> *sick ass cutty :biggrin:
> *


thats a regal aka gn


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

some body run brake lines on they car already. i have not started my second model


----------



## iced

ARE WE HAVING THE BIKE BUILD OFF

THE TUNER BUILD OFF




AND CAN WE HAVE A DIORAMA BUILD OFF SINCE EVERYBODY WANTS TO BUILD ONE


----------



## Lownslow302

im gonna bust out a few of these before i move to multicolor patterns


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

^^^ NICE!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

check this rag top out (NOT MINE)
















uffin:


----------



## BiggC

Damn, someone has some time in on that build. The doors have all their guts and the hood hinges are hand made from what I can tell. Very nice


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 18 2006, 01:15 AM~6593270
> *check this rag top out (NOT MINE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 18 2006, 01:15 AM~6593270
> *check this rag top out (NOT MINE)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uffin:
> *


thats Bill Gearys GTO. that dude can throw down he has a sick as hell 58 impala with working crank windows


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 18 2006, 01:10 AM~6593408
> *thats Bill Gearys GTO. that dude can throw down he has a sick as hell 58 impala with working crank windows
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 18 2006, 01:10 AM~6593408
> *thats Bill Gearys GTO. that dude can throw down he has a sick as hell 58 impala with working crank windows
> *



:0 :0 damn! :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

Post office is going to make some money from me. :0 :0


----------



## Project59

Im selling my daily Supra and just bought me a new Daily what do you guy's think???


----------



## Pokey

That's a sweet VeeDub TJay!


----------



## Project59

Thank's man!! I just bought clear taillights for it off ebay and am hammering out a deal with another guy for a custom made carbon fiber hood!!!! oh and im getting ready to do a headlight conversion to the dual round headlights :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

JUST WANNA TO TO SOME NEW WHEELS ON SOME DIE CAST FROM JADA :biggrin: .SORRY HAD TO SHARE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 18 2006, 11:18 AM~6594115
> *Im selling my daily Supra and just bought me a new Daily what do you guy's think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE ! Looks like you got a sweet GTI in the making ther e TJAY ! Keep us post when you start adding the grille, head light, and hood ! I got a built GTI i have to get you pics ! LOL!


----------



## 86' Chevy

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would just like to post that I have finished a few GOOD DEALS ! with the members of LIL! 


I would frist like to thank 

TO ALL THREE YOU GUYS ! THANK YOU FOR THE DEALS AND FOR BEING TURE MEN OF YOUR WORD !


----------



## drnitrus

aawww man youre making me blush :biggrin: 

BBIIGG :thumbsup: to MINIDREAMS INC. He hooked me up with a bunch of goodies that you'll see soon.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

yo T JAY u doin tha head lights like this???????


----------



## S-10sForever

Thatd a dope jetta!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2006, 01:23 PM~6594912
> *I  would  just  like  to post  that    I  have  finished  a few  GOOD  DEALS  !  with the  members  of  LIL!
> I  would  frist  like  to thank
> 
> TO  ALL THREE  YOU  GUYS !  THANK YOU  FOR  THE  DEALS  AND  FOR BEING  TURE  MEN  OF  YOUR  WORD !
> *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 18 2006, 01:38 PM~6594963
> *yo T JAY u doin tha head lights like this???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup thats the exact front end i want


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 18 2006, 12:55 PM~6594808
> *NICE !    Looks  like  you  got  a  sweet  GTI  in the  making ther e TJAY !  Keep us  post  when  you  start  adding the  grille, head light, and  hood !  I  got  a  built  GTI  i  have  to  get  you  pics !  LOL!
> *


show me pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

found this in my boxes of models wanted to know what it is worth. Iseen some people asking for one just wanted to see how much one is willing to pay.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

That is nice ortega, love the lines of that body, im not sure what its worth but im sure some of these guys do------if its not too much id like to own it! 




Also for anyone who cares, here is a pic of my new ride (well not new, but new to me atleast) Not really a lowlow, but the post does say keep all the BS here....I miss my bmw, so I am considering selling for a 750il.........


----------



## Mr Biggs

DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER THE TOPIC ANd WHERE IT'S AT OF THE VICTORVILLE SHOW OR THE ADEDY.?

thank's


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 18 2006, 10:07 PM~6596946
> *DOES ANY ONE REMEMBER THE TOPIC ANd WHERE IT'S AT OF THE VICTORVILLE SHOW OR THE ADEDY.?
> 
> thank's
> *




Hey bro, I just tried finding it to help you out but had no luck-----sorry, hopefully someone knows the addy!


----------



## Mr Biggs

i got it dog lowridermodels hooked it up. but thanks anyway bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Nov 18 2006, 11:04 PM~6596644
> *found this in my boxes of models wanted to know what it is worth. Iseen some people asking for one just wanted to see how much one is willing to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Danm it ! I would love to build 1 of these but I am broke as a joke right Now !

I would the value should but up around 75.00 last i seen ! That was at a hobby shop about 4 yrs ago ! LOL! Is it the Jimmy flinestone kit ?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2006, 02:57 AM~6597750
> *Danm it !  I  would  love  to  build  1  of  these  but  I  am  broke  as  a  joke  right  Now !
> 
> I  would  the  value  should  but  up  around  75.00  last  i seen  !  That  was  at  a  hobby  shop  about  4 yrs  ago !  LOL!  Is  it  the  Jimmy  flinestone  kit  ?
> *


nah thats a testors kit JF never made a boat tail. i bught mine a year ago from modelhaus


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 19 2006, 04:05 AM~6597761
> *nah thats a testors kit JF never made a boat tail. i bught mine a year ago from modelhaus
> *



They are from Jimmy Flinstone with Testors SHO boxes and labels ! Or at least the 1s i seen were ! This van was in the same line as the Boattail !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2006, 03:46 AM~6597816
> *They  are  from    Jimmy  Flinstone  with  Testors  SHO  boxes  and  labels  !  Or  at  least  the  1s  i seen  were !  This  van was in the  same  line  as  the  Boattail !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i guess he doesnt have the molds anymore i never see them at the shows.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

heres the box


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 18 2006, 09:58 PM~6596895
> *That is nice ortega, love the lines of that body, im not sure what its worth but im sure some of these guys do------if its not too much id like to own it!
> Also for anyone who cares, here is a pic of my new ride (well not new, but new to me atleast)  Not really a lowlow, but the post does say keep all the BS here....I miss my bmw, so I am considering selling for a 750il.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my dad got a 740il that mutha is clean!!










no it aint 4 sale either


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 17 2006, 08:44 PM~6591249
> *thats a regal aka gn
> *


the only diffrence is the front and rear bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 19 2006, 09:33 AM~6598251
> *the only diffrence is the front and rear bumper :biggrin:
> *


differences between what? Cutlass to Regal? Or Regal to GN? Either way, there's alot more differences than just the bumpers.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Alright I shipped out a few things yesterday to the homies. 
Some of you guys been waiting a minute. So anyways.......

Mini. My kit to open
Beto. Jack stands and misc. Dio parts
Felix. Conti kit, trailer, and taillights. 
Stilldown. Wheels (You'll have another package)
Biggs Dale SR. car
Modelluver. 64 kit and wheels
Lowrollinjo$h. PSP.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I LIKE THAT RIVI UP TOP. I SHOULD MAKE IT


----------



## BigPoppa

Modelhaus never made the Rivi, R&R and AAM do/did.

I think all the JF resin brick kits were sold under the Testors name. I haven't seen JF sell them

Masterpieces Rivi is based on the JF kit, did a lot of grinding to clean it up.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the speakers of my brothers car:







my brothers car







my dads 740il


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the speakers of my brothers car:







my brothers car







my dads 740il


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 19 2006, 08:00 AM~6598062
> *my dad got a 740il that mutha is clean!!
> no it aint 4 sale either
> *




I like his ride, the only thing I dont like is the mesh wheels----which you cant help, I like the parallels which are the M wheels for the 7.....I love my rover, but if I do sell it I will get either the 750il v12 with the paralells, another rover, a 930 porsche.......hell i dont know, for now I am sticking with my rover until i lose interested lol and get something else. If I do get the 7, i would be interested in no other colors than the rare brown, or a silver.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he had a brown one years ago


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 19 2006, 03:33 PM~6599520
> *he had a brown one years ago
> *


   
i thought you were 11?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2006, 10:55 PM~6586142
> *Might as well show the whole family.  Well everyone but the ol lady.  Don't want you fukkers wanking off to her.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> THATS FUNNY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

^^^^^^ Just thinking about it makes me Boing!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 19 2006, 05:11 PM~6600078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^ Just thinking about it makes me Boing!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *







DUDE! :0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 19 2006, 06:14 PM~6600092
> *DUDE!  :0
> *


lmfao easy meow :uh:


----------



## Project59

Got some more work done last weekend but didn't get a chance to post up!!! so here it is now!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 19 2006, 03:33 PM~6599520
> *he had a brown one years ago
> *




The brown that I am speakin of was an 01-02 color only....there are a few different browns, but that was the only years of the one that I am talking about.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 19 2006, 06:05 PM~6600322
> *Got some more work done last weekend but didn't get a chance to post up!!! so here it is now!!!
> 
> 
> *




Nice tat man, the artist did great work---good attention to detail, im an architecture major, and I dont think I could have sketched it out any cleaner---congrats


----------



## Project59

Thank's man!!! Im sure my tattooist would appreciate hearing that!!!! We are'nt finished yet when it's done it should be off the hook looks way better with out my flash on aswell


----------



## mitchapalooza65

No prob bro, I bet it hurt like a bitch though---get some updates when ya get it finished


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup:


----------



## iced

ok here's the deal i'm building the car Pura Onda (the 64 impala in the new lrm issue) and i want to know who does gold chroming besides chrometech(cause it takes to long and i'm tryin to get the car done by christmas)


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice tattoo project. that ure only one? Im a tattoo artist myself. Awsome 2nd job lol.


----------



## S-10sForever

Anyone hear chrome plate? i need a few kits done. i dont wanna deal with chrometech


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 19 2006, 08:48 PM~6600915
> *Nice tattoo project. that ure only one? Im a tattoo artist myself. Awsome 2nd job lol.
> *


no it's not my only one I have two others!!! you got any pics of your work???


----------



## S-10sForever

Yeah hears two that ive done...


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 19 2006, 08:24 PM~6601138
> *Yeah hears two that ive done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




coy fish nice----I never really cared much for the coy tatts until I heard some of the meanings and symbolism, good job on those


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks bro! there awsome


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 19 2006, 06:15 PM~6600375
> *Thank's man!!! Im sure my tattooist would appreciate hearing that!!!! We are'nt finished yet when it's done it should be off the hook looks way better with out my flash on aswell
> 
> 
> *



Looks good T-Jay!! I've been itching for about 4 years to get more done. I have 7 right now and damn near a full leg sleeve on one leg. I'm fuking ready to go back under the needle.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice work :thumbsup: 

im jonez'n for some more work done 2 this is the begining of my left sleeve


















i came in with an idea and the guy drew on me with some markers and said "somethin like that?"

it was just cool watching him work


----------



## drnitrus

I have none but Im itching to get a back piece....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 20 2006, 07:03 AM~6603253
> *I have none but Im itching to get a back piece....
> *


same here. My wife has a couple, and she's been bugging me to get one. I'm thinking about getting my daughters' name on my chest or my bicep.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Why, Why, Why 

do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are getting dead?

Why do banks charge a fee on "insufficient funds" when they know there is not enough money?

Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet? 
Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection?

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?

Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?

Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?

Whose idea was it to put an "S" in the word "lisp"?

If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes?

Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white?

Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?

Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized?

Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance?

Why is it that models builder's who talk the most shit never build model's?

Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?

How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures?

When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart then apologizes for doing so, why do we say, "It's all right?" Well, it isn't all right, so why don't we say, "That hurt, you stupid idiot?"

Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over?

In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat?

How come you never hear father-in-law jokes?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

haha biggs, those make ya think


----------



## Mr Biggs

:thumbsup:


Superman was feeling bored after a long streak of crime fighting and wanted 
to go out and party. 

He called Batman to ask if he wanted to go to a club and pick up some girls. 
Batman said Robin was ill and he had to look after him. 

A little disappointed, Superman called Spiderman to see if he fancied a few 
beers. Spiderman told him he had a date with Cat Woman. 

As a last resort, Superman flew over to Wonder Woman's apartment to see if 
she was free. As he landed on her balcony, he saw Wonder Woman naked on the 
bed with her legs open. 

Superman thought to himself, "I'm faster than a speeding bullet, I could be 
in there, have sex, and be out again before she knew what was happening." 

So Superman did his super thing in a split second and flew off happily. 

Meanwhile on the bed, Wonder Woman said, "Did you hear something?" 

"No!" said the Invisible Man, "but my ass sure hurts like hell!"


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA!!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2006, 08:40 AM~6603568
> *Why, Why, Why
> 
> do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are getting dead?
> 
> Why do banks charge a fee on "insufficient funds" when they know there is not enough money?
> 
> Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
> Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection?
> 
> Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?
> 
> Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?
> 
> Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
> 
> Whose idea was it to put an "S" in the word "lisp"?
> 
> If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes?
> 
> Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white?
> 
> Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?
> 
> Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized?
> 
> Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance?
> 
> Why is it that models builder's who talk the most shit never build model's?
> 
> Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?
> 
> How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures?
> 
> When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart then apologizes for doing so, why do we say, "It's all right?" Well, it isn't all right, so why don't we say, "That hurt, you stupid idiot?"
> 
> Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over?
> 
> In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat?
> 
> How come you never hear father-in-law jokes?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I like how you snuck that one in there!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Another happy customer!

Work performed..._(totalling upwards of $120.00)_

*/LS clip and Monte Carlo kit (purchased)
/Hollywood top cut open
/Orion silver base, Stratos mettalic blue base (two tone)
/Kandy oriental blue topcoat
/Kosmic Klear coat
/Pegasus 1109 wheels (purchased)
/Blue flocking (purchased)
/six 15" subwoofers (purchased)*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

cleannnnn ryan


----------



## mista_gonzo

Im trying to post pics of my car, but cant figure it out! I never knew you guys have VWs' as daily drivers. Now you guys are talking my talk!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2006, 09:16 PM~6607437
> *Another happy customer!
> 
> Work performed...(totalling upwards of $120.00)
> 
> /LS clip and Monte Carlo kit (purchased)
> /Hollywood top cut open
> /Orion silver base, Stratos mettalic blue base (two tone)
> /Kandy oriental blue topcoat
> /Kosmic Klear coat
> /Pegasus 1109 wheels (purchased)
> /Blue flocking (purchased)
> /six 15" subwoofers (purchased)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## Linc

very sexy :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Id like to see some more pics of that body


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 20 2006, 11:12 PM~6607837
> *Id like to see some more pics of that body
> *


Here is a few more, this was before the kandy was sprayed. Forgot to mention it's got silver flake all over.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

wow man, thats a nasttttyyyyyy flake job, I LOVE IT. some people on here dont like a lot of flake, but the silver flakes def set it off!  Are you shipping this one out to a customer or building some more first??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 20 2006, 11:37 PM~6607964
> *wow man, thats a nasttttyyyyyy flake job, I LOVE IT.  some people on here dont like a lot of flake, but the silver flakes def set it off!   Are you shipping this one out to a customer or building some more first??
> *


I sprayed the kandy over top of the flake, and it toned it down quite a bit. As for the car it's done and on it's way out the door  Time to move on to the next one :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

ha nice, keep us posted on wtvr it is you work on next----your paint work is incredible


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT CAME OUT CLEAN RYAN.


----------



## Pokey

Beautiful work Ryan!


----------



## drnitrus

Any of the homies out there willing to hook me up with the front suspension from the 86 monte carlo kit (prefferably already chrome :biggrin: ) I freakin seem to have lost my set. Pm me!!


----------



## PIGEON

NICE CAR 1OFAKIND


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 17 2006, 01:55 AM~6586142
> *Might as well show the whole family.  Well everyone but the ol lady.  Don't want you fukkers wanking off to her.  :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is me and my daughter.


----------



## raystrey

These are my 2 oldest. Sorry if I am butting into you guys conversation but I like to show this picture where we are all enyoing the hobby




this is my youngest getting down with a bag of cheetos


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS UP HOMIES....WHATS GOOD FOR TODAY?


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE PRICE OF COCA... IT WHENT UP. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2006, 02:31 PM~6611782
> *THE PRICE OF COCA... IT WHENT UP. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 01:34 PM~6611801
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


OH IM SORRY BRO . I MENT COCA-COLA.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2006, 02:47 PM~6611884
> *OH IM SORRY BRO . I MENT COCA-COLA.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Adam pl

would a bed cover look bad on a 50 step side???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Nov 21 2006, 04:09 PM~6612048
> *would a bed cover look bad on a 50 step side???
> *


It depends on if you pay for it or not ? !


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI DID YOU JUST UPLOAD SOME PICS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 04:19 PM~6612109
> *MINI DID YOU JUST UPLOAD SOME PICS?
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF THERE !  :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 03:21 PM~6612134
> *<span style='colorurple'>MAN I WAS IN PHOTOBUCKET FOOLIO...YOU ALREADY KNOW! :biggrin: *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2006, 09:40 AM~6603568
> *Why, Why, Why
> 
> do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are getting dead?
> 
> Why do banks charge a fee on "insufficient funds" when they know there is not enough money?
> 
> Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet?
> Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection?
> 
> Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?
> 
> Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?
> 
> Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?
> 
> Whose idea was it to put an "S" in the word "lisp"?
> 
> If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes?
> 
> Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white?
> 
> Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?
> 
> Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized?
> 
> Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance?
> 
> Why is it that models builder's who talk the most shit never build model's?
> 
> Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?
> 
> How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures?
> 
> When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart then apologizes for doing so, why do we say, "It's all right?" Well, it isn't all right, so why don't we say, "That hurt, you stupid idiot?"
> 
> Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over?
> 
> In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat?
> 
> How come you never hear father-in-law jokes?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 04:25 PM~6612157
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


diggin the smiler hopper :biggrin:


----------



## iced

hell yeah


----------



## MARINATE

kids these days


----------



## twinn




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 02:38 PM~6612268
> *kids these days
> *


when you was 13 you know you cussed


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 21 2006, 03:43 PM~6612315
> *when you was 13 you know you cussed
> *


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 04:15 PM~6612077
> *It  depends  on  if  you  pay  for  it  or  not ? !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 02:48 PM~6612363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


foreal nawh plese no


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 21 2006, 02:27 PM~6612172
> *:dunno:
> *


Why, Why, Why 

do we press harder on a remote control when we know the batteries are getting dead?

Why do banks charge a fee on "insufficient funds" when they know there is not enough money?

Why does someone believe you when you say there are four billion stars, but check when you say the paint is wet? 
Why do they use sterilized needles for death by lethal injection?

Why doesn't Tarzan have a beard?

Why does Superman stop bullets with his chest, but ducks when you throw a revolver at him?

Why do Kamikaze pilots wear helmets?

Whose idea was it to put an "S" in the word "lisp"?

If people evolved from apes, why are there still apes?

Why is it that no matter what color bubble bath you use the bubbles are always white?

Is there ever a day that mattresses are not on sale?

Why do people constantly return to the refrigerator with hopes that something new to eat will have materialized?

Why do people keep running over a string a dozen times with their vacuum cleaner, then reach down, pick it up, examine it, then put it down to give the vacuum one more chance?

Why is it that models builder's who talk the most shit never build model's?
Why is it that no plastic bag will open from the end on your first try?

How do those dead bugs get into those enclosed light fixtures?

When we are in the supermarket and someone rams our ankle with a shopping cart then apologizes for doing so, why do we say, "It's all right?" Well, it isn't all right, so why don't we say, "That hurt, you stupid idiot?"

Why is it that whenever you attempt to catch something that's falling off the table you always manage to knock something else over?

In winter why do we try to keep the house as warm as it was in summer when we complained about the heat?
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

he wont get it BIGGS ~ LOL! Hey dave whats up on the LIMO?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 03:48 PM~6612363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 03:06 PM~6612480
> *he  wont  get  it  BIGGS ~  LOL!    Hey  dave  whats  up  on the  LIMO?
> *


I GUESS NOT A DAM THING..................HE'S GOING TO TAKE TO THE GRAVE WHITH HIM. I KNOW FOR DAM SURE HE AINT GOING TO BUILD IT.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 03:10 PM~6612523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK YOU BETTER QUIT SMOKING THAT SHIT HOMEBOY.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 01:48 PM~6612363
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

on the real check it out my lady just got out of the doctors & she is due any day now! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

I just painted this one


----------



## zfelix

Now Foil That Biotch!!! :0


----------



## SOLO1

I gonna try to night


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 21 2006, 03:33 PM~6613040
> *I gonna try to night
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam pl

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 02:15 PM~6612077
> *It  depends  on  if  you  pay  for  it  or  not ? !
> *


no for real either way its going to be strachbuilt... but i do need stringe got any :biggrin:


----------



## Adam pl

repost sorry


----------



## swanginbows

hey guys i couldnt find the topic on how to do the marbleizing effect...does anyone know the title or how to do it


----------



## swanginbows

hey guys i couldnt find the topic on how to do the marbleizing effect...does anyone know the title or how to do it


----------



## Project59




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 21 2006, 05:38 PM~6613820
> *
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 21 2006, 04:25 PM~6612997
> *I just painted this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving that color. Nice job on the paint work.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I can find the ebay topic but look at this ! 


http://cgi.ebay.com/YATMING-1983-cadillac-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 09:36 PM~6614974
> *I  can  find  the  ebay  topic  but  look  at  this !
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YATMING-1983-cadillac-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


ugly but tight at the same time


----------



## zfelix

:0 That Limo Is Sick


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 21 2006, 10:36 PM~6614974
> *I  can  find  the  ebay  topic  but  look  at  this !
> http://cgi.ebay.com/YATMING-1983-cadillac-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i got that limo is chopable but none of the parts will fit on the revell lac. its 2mm smaller than the revell fleetwood


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 21 2006, 09:42 PM~6615008
> *i got that limo is chopable but none of the parts will fit on the revell lac. its 2mm smaller than the revell fleetwood
> *


damn i bet you got mad


----------



## zfelix

Does anybody have this die-cast???






























i need the front and rear bumpers the sunvisor and the wood on the top of the bed lmk thanks


----------



## iced

i go pick you up one for 21 if i can find it is that the one from dub city


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 21 2006, 09:00 PM~6615113
> *i go pick you up one for 21 if i can find it is that the one from dub city
> *



$21

ummm all i need is them 5 pieces and i dont think those 5 pieces are worth 21 bucks

they used to sell them out here at the swap meet and shit but they sstoped sellin all the lowrider ones and started sellink wack ass donks and dubs :uh:


----------



## iced

if i can find da car then 10 $$ for whole car


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 21 2006, 09:06 PM~6615176
> *if i can find da car then 10 $$ for whole car
> *



aight then 

its not dub city its street low


----------



## iced

oh toys r us got them they're sold out here sorry


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 21 2006, 10:46 PM~6615031
> *damn i bet you got mad
> *


not really its really detailed for 20 bucks expect a don magic juan caddy in the near future


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 22 2006, 01:50 AM~6616191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

GO TAKE THI S QUIZ!
http://www.gotoquiz.com/how_ghetto_are_you


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

50% ghetto? more than that! ( :uh:


----------



## BiggC

Congratualtions! You are 6% ghetto

It looks like you keep yourself out of the ghetto and are living ghetto free. Also, you may be *white.*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Damn they're good LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

48% ! It said i have ghetto tendancies but am able to cover it up when needed ! 

( Shit someones been watching me when my wife is home ) LOL!


----------



## S-10sForever

mine said the same thing but 41%


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Congratualtions! You are 0% ghetto

It looks like you keep yourself out of the ghetto and are living ghetto free. Also, you may be white.




DAMN---they got me, does the fact that I build lowrider models not make me even 1% ghetto---hmmm


----------



## MARINATE

60% :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

foget u den biggc. by da way..........






















im mixed punk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Project59

<div style="width: 320px; border: 1px solid gray; padding: 6px; font: normal 12px sans-serif; color: black; background-color: white;"><b style="color: black; font-size: 20px; display: block; margin-bottom: 8px;">Congratualtions! You are 30% ghetto[/b] <div style="width: 200px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; text-align: left;"><div style="width: 30%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;"> </div></div><p style="margin: 10px; border: none; background: white; color: black;">You have a teeny tiny twinge of ghetto behavior, but no one really notices and no one would classify you as ghetto.

*How Ghetto Are You
Create Your Own Quiz*</p></div>

ghetto fabulous :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 22 2006, 06:37 PM~6619738
> *<div style="width: 320px; border: 1px solid gray; padding: 6px; font: normal 12px sans-serif; color: black; background-color: white;"><b style="color: black; font-size: 20px; display: block; margin-bottom: 8px;">Congratualtions! You are 30% ghetto* <div style="width: 200px; background: white; border: 1px solid black; text-align: left;"><div style="width: 30%; background: red; font-size: 8px; line-height: 8px;">


</div><p style="margin: 10px; border: none; background: white; color: black;">You have a teeny tiny twinge of ghetto behavior, but no one really notices and no one would classify you as ghetto.

*How Ghetto Are You
Create Your Own Quiz*</p></div>
[/b][/quote]
In english its says he is 30% ghetto!

You have a tiny twinge of ghetto behavior !BUT KNOW ONE CAN SEE IT BUT HIM SELF ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I just copied and pasted what it told me too uhhhh I thought this was my space!!! :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 22 2006, 06:33 PM~6619706
> *foget u den biggc. by da way..........
> im mixed punk!!!!!!!!!
> *


Not my fault I'm not that ghetto lol

I do drink Kool aid though :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me 2


----------



## twinn

:scrutinize: :dunno: 
Congratualtions! You are 39% ghetto


You definatley have ghetto tendancies, but you're probably refined enough to cover it up when needed.


----------



## zfelix

Congratualtions! You are 12% ghetto


It looks like you keep yourself out of the ghetto and are living ghetto free. Also, you may be white.



THOSE BASTEREDS IM NOT WHITE :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah

28%


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thought this was a cool pic...


----------



## Mr Biggs

it say im 0% ghetto and im a 100% chicano. was born and raised in the project's of E.L.A. did a 5 yr term in the pinta, ex killer gangbanger, and i drink kool-aid. so you know that shit is wrong. :biggrin:

or it could mean i was ghetto, but now im not. does that mean i made it. :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows

hey does anyone know the link or how to do the cling wrap method to make marble design on the car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i do


----------



## S-10sForever

NICE!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u paint tha car, then while its still wet,put clingwrap on it, wait like 5 seconds then take it off,now let it dry.put a clear coat on when dry


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 10:45 AM~6624009
> *NICE!!!
> *


thanx


----------



## swanginbows

sweet bro i got a 60's chevelle kit and i got sum testors transparent candy apple red, i just thought maybe i would try it...thnks for the help, nice gn by the way


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanx


----------



## BigPoppa

big thanks to pokey for the hookup on the 72 box, got the collection complete now. Haven't gotten the little care package in the mail yet, look for it next week


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn I want all of your kits


----------



## BigPoppa

just got some bad news, my son's best friend's mom lost her baby, full term. We're not close or anything, but they invited us to the service. My wife says we should do something for them, not sure what though.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 11:55 AM~6624069
> *big thanks to pokey for the hookup on the 72 box, got the collection complete now.  Haven't gotten the little care package in the mail yet, look for it next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 02:05 PM~6624137
> *just got some bad news, my son's best friend's mom lost her baby, full term.  We're not close or anything, but they invited us to the service.  My wife says we should do something for them, not sure what though.
> *


damn stillbirth :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 12:55 PM~6624069
> *big thanks to pokey for the hookup on the 72 box, got the collection complete now.  Haven't gotten the little care package in the mail yet, look for it next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i would love to the 67 bonny !


----------



## MARINATE

BIG POPPA ARE THOSE ACTUAL MODELS OR JUST BOXES?


----------



## PIGEON

WHERE CAN I GET A BRAND NEW AIRBRUSH I WANT THE AZTEC ONE THATS LIKE IN THE 100-200


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 23 2006, 03:57 PM~6625323
> *WHERE CAN I GET A BRAND NEW AIRBRUSH I WANT THE AZTEC ONE THATS LIKE IN THE 100-200
> *


berwyn toys and trains on ogden ave they had one last time i was there


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 23 2006, 03:00 PM~6625336
> *berwyn toys and trains on ogden ave they had one last time i was there
> *


YEAH YEAH IMA GO TUESDAY MY DAY OFF


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 02:11 PM~6625117
> *BIG POPPA ARE THOSE ACTUAL MODELS OR JUST BOXES?
> *


There's models in them there boxes :biggrin: Only box I'm missing right now is a 61 Continental to finish the 61-69 set, and I need a 70 Wildcat for the box I got. 

Mini, I seen the 67 in resin in a coupe and wagon, both by R&R I think. See the plastic on the 69? :cheesy: Mint sealed kit, I cut the bottom out so I could get into it

Pigeon, I got a friend who has a used Iwata and Paasche, both bottom fed. 60 and 50 bucks.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i just found this vid in the lifestyle thread it is a must watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7d8GP3nWC94


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 04:08 PM~6625349
> *There's models in them there boxes  :biggrin:  Only box I'm missing right now is a 61 Continental to finish the 61-69 set, and I need a 70 Wildcat for the box I got.
> 
> Mini, I seen the 67 in resin in a coupe and wagon, both by R&R I think.  See the plastic on the 69?  :cheesy:  Mint sealed kit, I cut the bottom out so I could get into it
> 
> Pigeon, I got a friend who has a used Iwata and Paasche, both bottom fed.  60 and 50 bucks.
> *


SWEET.... HIT BIGGS UP THAT FOOL HAS A COLLECTION THAT NOBODY SEE'S..HIT HIM UP

ARE YOU GONNA BUILD THEM OR JUST COLLECT THEM?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 03:12 PM~6625362
> *SWEET.... HIT BIGGS UP THAT FOOL HAS A COLLECTION THAT NOBODY SEE'S..HIT HIM UP
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA BUILD THEM OR JUST COLLECT THEM?
> *


I collect to build, I just don't build much. Most of them have some sort of assembly whether its just gluing the engine together or built-ups that have been or need disassembly. The 67 is OG, the 69 is OG, the 66 is an old built up I think, the 72 is a clean built-up that Pokey sold, the 69-71 were basket cases that I put a lot of work in. The 62 is a new kit with the 64 top just the OG box, the 59 is a new kit in an old box, the dually has the extended resin chassis that takes an engine to make a full detail kit out of a promo style kit.


----------



## iced

I hope all this helped don't get mad


----------



## MARINATE

ALL I GOT SAY BIG POPPA IS GET TO BUILDING!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 23 2006, 03:12 PM~6625362
> *SWEET.... HIT BIGGS UP THAT FOOL HAS A COLLECTION THAT NOBODY SEE'S..HIT HIM UP
> 
> ARE YOU GONNA BUILD THEM OR JUST COLLECT THEM?
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 04:41 PM~6625462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 04:41 PM~6625462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ADDRESS AND COMBINATION TO THE SAFE PLEASE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 23 2006, 03:48 PM~6625484
> *ADDRESS AND COMBINATION TO THE SAFE PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 23 2006, 03:20 PM~6625395
> *I hope all this helped don't get mad
> *


so nobody care about me taking 2 hours to find all these sites :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 23 2006, 03:56 PM~6625501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *



HERE YOU GO TWINN GOOD LUCK FINDING THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 23 2006, 05:02 PM~6625521
> *so nobody care about me taking 2 hours to find all these sites :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


why should we????? your the new one not us :uh: :dunno:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 03:08 PM~6625349
> *There's models in them there boxes  :biggrin:  Only box I'm missing right now is a 61 Continental to finish the 61-69 set, and I need a 70 Wildcat for the box I got.
> 
> Mini, I seen the 67 in resin in a coupe and wagon, both by R&R I think.  See the plastic on the 69?  :cheesy:  Mint sealed kit, I cut the bottom out so I could get into it
> 
> Pigeon, I got a friend who has a used Iwata and Paasche, both bottom fed.  60 and 50 bucks.
> *


SO THE IWATA IS 60 AND THE PAASCHE 50


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 23 2006, 03:41 PM~6625462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



those yours? Dean Milano takes pics just like that


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 23 2006, 04:02 PM~6625521
> *so nobody care about me taking 2 hours to find all these sites :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


it took you two hours? I would of thought 10 minutes at most. Good job though


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 10:55 AM~6624069
> *big thanks to pokey for the hookup on the 72 box, got the collection complete now.  Haven't gotten the little care package in the mail yet, look for it next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad to hear that it got to you in one piece! Did ya like my little home-made brace I made for it? :biggrin: My wife was making fun of me while I was packing it, she was like "it's just a box. Why don't you just collapse it down, and put it in an envelope?" :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 23 2006, 08:10 PM~6626195
> *those yours?  Dean Milano takes pics just like that
> *


theyre deans


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 23 2006, 05:46 PM~6625870
> *SO THE IWATA IS 60 AND THE PAASCHE 50
> *


yeah, I'd have to see if he's still got them, he should


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 23 2006, 07:12 PM~6626206
> *Glad to hear that it got to you in one piece! Did ya like my little home-made brace I made for it? :biggrin:  My wife was making fun of me while I was packing it, she was like "it's just a box. Why don't you just collapse it down, and put it in an envelope?"  :0
> *


#1 the brace was cool, I would have just stuffed it with paper or something, but the extra effort is much appreciated. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

#2 sit down and have a friendly chat about proper care of precious cargo with your little lady :nono:


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey MINIDREAMS,
I guess for some reasxon your not recieveing my PMs. I was wondering if you could make me a billet grill for my 93 ford f-150. I can provide the styrene.

Please let me know

Thanks David


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 09:41 PM~6626317
> *Hey MINIDREAMS,
> I guess for some reasxon your not recieveing my PMs. I was wondering if you could make me a billet grill for my 93 ford f-150. I can provide the styrene.
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks David
> *


styrene is cheap, would probably cost more to mail it then it is to buy!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I hate to post this up on a hoilday , but i just got word that my Grand mother is going to lose her life this week ! 

She had been feelin ill for a while and they put here in the ICU today ! Well with in just a few hour she cant breath on here own and her kidneys have already quit on here ! 

We were just told to get family things in order its only a matter of time now !

Some of you guys on her e have made me feel like family so i just thought i would share ! she is 70 yrs young !


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6626711
> *I  hate  to post  this  up    on  a  hoilday , but  i   just  got  word  that   my   Grand mother   is going  to  lose  her  life  this week !
> 
> She  had  been  feelin  ill  for  a  while   and  they   put here  in the ICU   today !  Well with  in  just  a  few hour   she  cant  breath  on here  own  and  her kidneys   have  already  quit  on here !
> 
> We  were just told to  get family  things  in order   its  only  a  matter  of time  now !
> 
> Some  of  you  guys  on her e  have  made  me  feel  like  family   so  i  just  thought  i  would  share !  she  is  70 yrs  young !
> *


i'm so so sorry same thing happend here about my great great grandmother

so i know how it feel :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 09:41 PM~6626317
> *Hey MINIDREAMS,
> I guess for some reasxon your not recieveing my PMs. I was wondering if you could make me a billet grill for my 93 ford f-150. I can provide the styrene.
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thanks David
> *




What you going to pay to ave it done ! LOL! 

I can do it but chances are you got the wrong stuff ! The reason i say that is cause if you need help doing it then you might know what its going to take to get it done ! 

It might be best just to send me the front bumper /grill shell and some cash and i but whats needed to do it ! 


My Pm box is empty nothing comin in and when i try to send a pm out its saying Access is not allowed ? :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

Sorry to hear about that david. I lost my grandmother a few months ago  its a sad thing just keep ure head up!

Also 1ofaknd i already have the styrene i just dont know how to make the grill.


----------



## S-10sForever

Alright well how much are you thinking? I can send it out tommaro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 10:59 PM~6626793
> *Alright well how much are you thinking? I can send it out tommaro.
> *



20.00! Your part and 20.00! the 20.00 will by what is needed , pay my labor and return shipping !


----------



## S-10sForever

Well for 20 bucks can i send you like 2 or 3 grills?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 11:10 PM~6626865
> *Well for 20 bucks can i send you like 2 or 3 grills?
> *


dont want to sound like a dick but i would have to charge more for the time it takes to do 2 more grillz!


DO YOU WORK FOR FREE?

i vaule my time for my own stuff ! so when i work on other peoples stuff i cant work on my own ! Thats why i charge 10.00 an hour ! Only family gets free shit from MINIDREAMS INC. ! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

whatever then dude. dont worrie about it. thats alot of money for a grill......


sorry


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 11:17 PM~6626899
> *whatever then dude. dont worrie about it. thats alot of money for a grill......
> sorry
> *



VINNY READ THE POST ! 20.00 ! Buys items needed for the grill ! My Time ! and RETURN SHIPPING ! 


5.00= plastic or metal ? I have a for routes i can go ?

10.00= my time 

5.00= return shipping 

If that sounds like its to much then GOOD LUCK ! 

OH ! And i guess sence this was just a waste of both are time maybe you should stop asking me to hook you up ! I will take care of some LIL builders cause i know they will take care of me but the free shit ant going to happen ! 

That might sound like i being a dick but you pm the shit out of my about stuff and and i alwys seem to to high for you ? It ant fun empty my pm box twice a day just to get full of bullshit in just a few hours !

Peace VINNY !


----------



## S-10sForever

I donno where you got the free shit from :uh: but whatever bro. i never asked to hook you up. 20 bucks is alot for a little grill. now if i was askin for a FULL phantom grill, then id definitly give u 20 bucks! Im sorry david. Im never gonna ask for for anything else, Because YES you are a dick to me. You have been ever since i started on lay it low.

Thanks,
VINNIE


----------



## S-10sForever

Also i hooked you up! And i didnt get shit in return (no thanks)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 11:40 PM~6627049
> *Also i hooked you up! And i didnt get shit in return (no thanks)
> *


KID you sent me a fucked up regal donk ! Smashed roof ! NO WHEELS , I only took it cause you were going to toss it away ! I had plan to use the chassie and d rive train but even that is a peice of shit ! YOU HOOKED ME UP WITH WHAT ! 


EVeryone that has made a deal with me i keep to it ! I owe funkmaster , Sane , and Lowandbeyond ! 1 was a freebie the other 2 paid ! The only fools on LIL that have hooked me up are 

BETO
MR.BIGGS
Marinate
1ofakind 
KansasCutty
showrodfreak
BIG C 
MR.ORTEGA 
Deuces76
pokey 

And they all have gotten shit from me for doing the trades ! 
You hooked me up ! :roflmao: 


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE !


----------



## S-10sForever

Well thanks for wasting my time and shipping money fucker.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

man davids a cool dude, and his talents are obviously alot better than urs, and a 20 dollar grill aint shit when its bein made, plus his time.. the time he spends on makin shit he could spend doin other shit but he's helpin all of us out on shit...


----------



## S-10sForever

Why dont you just mind your own bussniess buddy!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 10:23 PM~6627277
> *Why dont you just mind your own bussniess buddy!!!
> *


:roflmao: im tryin to help ur immature ass out, but i see ur to hard headed to even understand that let alone what quality work costs


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 12:10 AM~6627220
> *Well thanks for wasting my time and shipping money fucker.
> *



Well Thanks for letting me screw you out of this !


































so now i guess i owe big time for the hook up ! 

I think i owe you a paint job on th e hilux, the hinge and jam work on your 66 rivie and the grille work on youf F 150 Cause you sent this regal that just couldnt live with out ! 



















WAIT ! I know ! I will just send this back to you cause i have a feelin i be alright with out it !


----------



## S-10sForever

oooooo your so fucking cool david. stop fucking with me. your such an asshole dude! yea your builds are nice but whatever dude. dont fucking hate on me cuz ure better than me. fuck you dude. JUST STOP FUCKING WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever

You dont owe me shit david!


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

Fuck you to didimakeyascream! You and david must be REAL good buddies huh? haha No sweat off my back bitch!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 12:32 AM~6627320
> *oooooo your so fucking cool david. stop fucking with me. your such an asshole dude! yea your builds are nice but whatever dude. dont fucking hate on me cuz ure better than me. fuck you dude. JUST STOP FUCKING WITH ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




SOMEBODY GOING TO HURT SOMEONE ! BEFORE THE NIGHT SO THROW ! 

SOMEBODY IS GOING TO TAKE CHANCE ! THERES NOTHING WE CAN DO !


THERES GOING TO BE A HEART ACHE TONIGHT A HEART ACHE TONIGHT A HEART ACHE TONIGHT ITS TURE ! OH ITS TURE ! 

LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!


----------



## S-10sForever

wow dude, your dumb


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 10:36 PM~6627340
> *Fuck you to didimakeyascream! You and david must be REAL good buddies huh? haha No sweat off my back bitch!!!
> *


no, not REAL good buddies... lol  i just know what time and good work pays, and he's doin me up a body as we speak, and it takes some money to do some good work


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 12:36 AM~6627340
> *Fuck you to didimakeyascream! You and david must be REAL good buddies huh? haha No sweat off my bitch back !!!
> *



I think you worded you post wrong but i fixed it ! Now we are even !


----------



## S-10sForever

grow up. bitch back? that dont make any scence....dumbass


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 12:45 AM~6627389
> *grow up. bitch back? that dont make any scence....dumbass
> *


It makes alot of scence !  YOUR A BITCH ! And you have a back ! No back bone yet ,but some day you might grow 1 !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 23 2006, 11:39 PM~6627358
> *wow dude, your dumb
> *


yo homeboy crack to me all you want but Im not seeing what the fuck your makeing such a big deal over!!!!! 

First off if it's too much for you build your own shit noone said they were better then you the only thing I can see is that David laid out a labour fee for you!!!! 

obviously if wanna get something custom built it's gonna take out of someones time to help you and yes David has some pretty out standing detial into his shit so if you ask me (my own personal opinion) $20 for a one of a kind grill would be more then a desent price!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 23 2006, 10:48 PM~6627403
> *yo homeboy crack to me all you want but Im not seeing what the fuck your makeing such a big deal over!!!!!
> 
> First off if it's too much for you build your own shit noone said they were better then you the only thing I can see is that David laid out a labour fee for you!!!!
> 
> obviously if wanna get something custom built it's gonna take out of someones time to help you and yes David has some pretty out standing detial into his shit so if you ask me (my own personal opinion) $20 for a one of a kind grill would be more then a desent price!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

yup thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I want to say sorry to all the LIL members about the last few post in here ! 

BUT I HOPE YOU WERE LAUGHING JUST AS MUCH AS I WAS !


----------



## betoscustoms

I would like to apoligize on behalf of one of our MCBA member who embrassed MCBA this evening with uncall for behavior and actions. This should have not takin place on this topic. For members of MCBA this will not be tolarated. Please embrase yourself out of public views. Use PM to voice yourself. Thank you, beto



I was not laughing....


----------



## S-10sForever

i wasnt laughing eather, im kinda upset with minidreams. Im sorry for starting stuff but minis gotta know when to stop messing with me!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Sorry you feel that way BETO! And any other member of M.C.B.A. ! iF I HAVE UPSET ANY OF YOU ALSO! 


I was tring to be cool with VINNY ! Few weeks now and i never got stupid about this till he said i got over on him ! Then i spoke what was on my mind ! 

But hell ! Pm after PM for him i just had enough ! Always asking for stuff to be done ! Then he gave me a kit that he was going to trash ! He said I GIVE IT TO IF YOU WANT IT ! I CANT FIX IT THE ROOF IS CRUSHED ! SO Now i owe him an arm and leg ?

I have give member of M.C.B.A. free stuff and a few others cause they have hooked me up ! I Never came out asked For you to send me a kit or ask BIGGS to hook me up some goodies with out anything to trade for it ! 

I even gave up my only 73 promo to you Biggs , and Marinate i hook him up with a 71 and the resin caddy ! I dont mind sharing ! Trade selling shit to anyone ! But come out and say i got over on you ! Thats what pist me off about tonight ! 

And if I am not at freedom to voice my self cause of the club then maybe i dont belong inside M.C.B.A. CAUSE I DONT BITE MY TONGUE WHEN SOMEONE FLAMES MY NAME ! 

I am Minidreams !aka David Irwin ! I will still be me no matter what what goes down ! I really enjoy this site , being in M.C.B.A. member and the list of fellas that i have hooked up with here ! but I say whats on my mind thats just who i am ! 

I came in here on my own ! I can hold my own ! 

If i step out of line by backing up what i belive and standing up for who i am and the members of M.C.B.A. feel it is not right then deal with me as you must ! But til i am banned from Lay it Low I will still be posting up what i love to do ! 


AGAIN ! I AM SORRY TO THE REAL BUILDERS ON LIL ! Sorry that i am who i am and that i had my level of B/S reach with S-10forever and opened up like i did ! But It was none stop PMs after PMs ! He even posted in other peoples topics about the PMs he was sending ! Take him plus a few others all th e time asking , and asking ! 

Some of the members are real good about come ture and a few are just a waste of time ! None building ! And down right shit starters ! 

I had some bad news today add it with this S-10 kid and I went over ! SO I am being a man and saying sorry !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 09:46 PM~6626711
> *I  hate  to post  this  up    on  a  hoilday , but  i  just  got  word  that  my  Grand mother  is going  to  lose  her  life  this week !
> 
> She  had  been  feelin  ill  for  a  while  and  they  put here  in the ICU  today !  Well with  in  just  a  few hour  she  cant  breath  on here  own  and  her kidneys  have  already  quit  on here !
> 
> We  were just told to  get family  things  in order  its  only  a  matter  of time  now !
> 
> Some  of  you  guys  on her e  have  made  me  feel  like  family  so  i  just  thought  i  would  share !  she  is  70 yrs  young !
> *


sorry to hear that homie may god bless her and she will be in mine and my families prayers :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6626711
> *I  hate  to post  this  up    on  a  hoilday , but  i   just  got  word  that   my   Grand mother   is going  to  lose  her  life  this week !
> 
> She  had  been  feelin  ill  for  a  while   and  they   put here  in the ICU   today !  Well with  in  just  a  few hour   she  cant  breath  on here  own  and  her kidneys   have  already  quit  on here !
> 
> We  were just told to  get family  things  in order   its  only  a  matter  of time  now !
> 
> Some  of  you  guys  on her e  have  made  me  feel  like  family   so  i  just  thought  i  would  share !  she  is  70 yrs  young !
> *


sorry to hear about your grandmother david. hopefully she can pull out of this and make it. i know the feeling you are going through we will pray for her. 

MR BIGGS.

we got to talk call me.


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## MARINATE

WHAT THE HELL WENT ON LAST NIGHT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2006, 11:17 AM~6628636
> *WHAT THE HELL WENT ON LAST NIGHT?
> *


read back a little ! lol!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 08:46 PM~6626711
> *I  hate  to post  this  up    on  a  hoilday , but  i  just  got  word  that  my  Grand mother  is going  to  lose  her  life  this week !
> 
> She  had  been  feelin  ill  for  a  while  and  they  put here  in the ICU  today !  Well with  in  just  a  few hour  she  cant  breath  on here  own  and  her kidneys  have  already  quit  on here !
> 
> We  were just told to  get family  things  in order  its  only  a  matter  of time  now !
> 
> Some  of  you  guys  on her e  have  made  me  feel  like  family  so  i  just  thought  i  would  share !  she  is  70 yrs  young !
> *


Very sorry to hear this David. 

People try to prepare you for things like this. Even when it's an expected thing, it's still a very hard thing to accept. Just keep your head up bro, I'll keep ya in my thoughts and prayers man.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2006, 09:46 PM~6626711
> *I  hate  to post  this  up    on  a  hoilday , but  i  just  got  word  that  my  Grand mother  is going  to  lose  her  life  this week !
> 
> She  had  been  feelin  ill  for  a  while  and  they  put here  in the ICU  today !  Well with  in  just  a  few hour  she  cant  breath  on here  own  and  her kidneys  have  already  quit  on here !
> 
> We  were just told to  get family  things  in order  its  only  a  matter  of time  now !
> 
> Some  of  you  guys  on her e  have  made  me  feel  like  family  so  i  just  thought  i  would  share !  she  is  70 yrs  young !
> *


dam homie sorry to hear about that


----------



## Adam pl

holy shit this topic was funny dayum dicksforever go home u 12 year old basterd


----------



## zfelix

Well I GUess I Got Ripped Off By Sumone On E-bay I Had To Have Sent That Check like a while back and still no rivi :angry: :uh:


----------



## swanginbows

condolences to your family david..ill pray for you bro, keep strong


----------



## S-10sForever

Im also sorry about this because i dont like it when people mess around with , for some reason everyone hear thinks im 12. id like to say im sorry for dissing you david, youve been treating me like a little kid, which im not, IM 20! But i just want to apoligize to everyone on lay it low. And also tell you its over, no grudges.

Will you guys accept my apoligy?

Vinnie


----------



## S-10sForever

House of color question:

For some reason when i use the house of color paints the color isnt that great. Eaither i need to paint more coats or somethings wrong with the paint. No color really comes out, more like flakes?

Its hard to explane this problem. If anyone knows what im doing wrong please give me some tips!


Thanks


----------



## MARINATE

PUT THE CAN IN WARM HOT WATER FOR A COUPLE MINUTES....THEN SHAKE IT TILL YOU CAN SEE THE MARKS ON THE BOTTOM!


----------



## S-10sForever

Ok ill try that, about how long should i shake it. What kinda marks am i looking for?

Thanks


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 07:01 PM~6630794
> *Ok ill try that, about how long should i shake it. What kinda marks am i looking for?
> 
> Thanks
> *


YOU'LL SEE WHERE THE BALL STARTS APPEARING ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## Adam pl

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2006, 06:03 PM~6630801
> *YOU'LL SEE WHERE THE BALL STARTS APPEARING ON THE BOTTOM
> *


lol u want to blow his hand off haha


----------



## Lownslow302

woohoo the project pile is shrinking


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2006, 06:55 PM~6630757
> *PUT THE CAN IN WARM HOT WATER FOR A COUPLE MINUTES....THEN SHAKE IT TILL YOU CAN SEE THE MARKS ON THE BOTTOM!
> *


 :0 :scrutinize: :roflmao:


----------



## Adam pl

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 24 2006, 06:03 PM~6630801
> *YOU'LL SEE WHERE THE BALL STARTS APPEARING ON THE BOTTOM
> *


yep u should do that vinny the paint will go on even but just a little will go on youre hand :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## Project59

More pics of my new daily!!!! uffin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

can anyone print me out some decals i only need some for some race seats


----------



## 63 ridah

I AM SO FUCKING ANGRY</span>

well drntrus told me about a toy show that happens in parsippanny,nj.and I was told
quote,"the swapmeet this weekend id at 33 baldin rd parsippany nj",now what do you think when you say weekend "saturday/sunday" right.So this morning me and my father went out to this swapmeet.we got lost,went through 3 tolls, and dumb ass directions :uh: .caamon all of this shit could have been prevented if I got <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>spesific directions :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 25 2006, 06:25 PM~6635600
> *can anyone print me out some decals i only need some for  some race seats
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 25 2006, 07:03 PM~6635783
> *I AM SO FUCKING TIGHT</span>
> 
> well drnuts told me about a toy show that happens in parsippanny,nj.and I was told
> quote,"the swapmeet this weekend id at 33 baldin rd parsippany nj",now what do you think when you say weekend "saturday/sunday" right.So this morning me and my father went out to this swapmeet.we got lost,went through 3 tolls, and dumb ass directions :uh: .caamon all of this shit could have been prevented if I got <span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>spesific directions :uh:
> *


drnuts?

This has to be one of the most confusing posts I've ever seen!


----------



## Kirby

Anyone into fishing at all? I went last tuesday and caught 4 rainbow trouts. Went back today and got 7 more! Good size trouts too.


----------



## Linc

burb, we talked about this yesturday, HOLY SHIT IT IS EXPENSIVE TO SHIP FROM CANADA TO THE STATES!!! i traded mini a few kits and it cost me $ 22 canadain to ship to Kansas city, mo!!!! :0


----------



## Kirby

lmao, we did talk about that. I wonder if it cost him alot to send to you? I traded a pair of rims on here with caddykid and it cost me 2 bucks to send them across country. little rims! too expensive. If he's in kansas city, i am only about 4 hours from there. So it would have cost the same to send to me.


----------



## Linc

my in-laws have property acroos the line so i think from now on i will pack up all my shipments and go down there for a week end, and i'll have my shit sent to me there also to cut the cost to canada, let me know mini and didimakeyascream how much you 2 pay when you ship me goods.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 02:23 AM~6637108
> *drnuts?
> 
> This has to be one of the most confusing posts I've ever seen!
> *


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 26 2006, 02:30 AM~6637160
> *burb, we talked about this yesturday,  HOLY SHIT IT IS EXPENSIVE TO SHIP FROM CANADA TO THE STATES!!!  i traded mini  a few kits and it cost me $ 22 canadain to ship to Kansas city, mo!!!! :0
> *


If all you sent was 3 kits then thats a lttile high ! I send stuff across sea to Firefly ! It has to go into customs and everything else ! It only cost 15 bucks?


----------



## Linc

Little high.......... alot high!!!! but thats canada post for ya! if you have to end pu paying the same in return let me know and i'll give you the addy to the in-laws down south and i'll go get it from there. its about an hour and a half drive from where i am in either direction so i'll make a day trip.


----------



## Kirby

Damn, the website he was checking yesterday was saying it would be expensive to send me 2 kits. I wanted that tahoe but just dont have the cash, had to buy paints today and sand paper (thanks for the help on that mini)


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 26 2006, 02:46 AM~6637236
> *Little high.......... alot high!!!!  but thats canada post for ya! if you have to end pu paying the same in return let me know and i'll give you the addy to the in-laws down south and i'll go get it from there. its about an hour and a half drive from where i am in either direction so i'll make a day trip.
> *



Dont worry about that ! I will ship it you ! I never charge anyone shipping even in my auction block ! I feel that i dont own a ligit business so i should just have set price for my item ! You feel me ?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 25 2006, 06:25 PM~6635600
> *can anyone print me out some decals i only need some for some race seats
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 26 2006, 02:57 AM~6637319
> *
> *


Get the fuck out of here with this ! 









































































































LOL! :biggrin: PM your addy ! I will set you up !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

^^^^^^^^^LOL SENT :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

*Carl has resurfaced!*

It seems our little friend Carl is a new member on one of the other forums. I won't say which forum, out of respect for the members of that forum. I have made them aware of the situation, and I'm sure they will handle it as they see fit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 03:34 AM~6637491
> *Carl has resurfaced!
> 
> It seems our little friend Carl is a new member on one of the other forums. I won't say which forum, out of respect for the members of that forum. I have made them aware of the situation, and I'm sure they will handle it as they see fit.
> *



LOL! I seen that ! Hey left a message under 1 of my post ! LOL! 

I called his Pops ! After he said that shit about being BIGGS and about that his father passed away ! LOL! I called back a few week later and Talked to the Little bastard ! Young fucker must be off punshment !


----------



## Lownslow302

it was only a matter of time


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 01:37 AM~6637502
> *LOL!   I  seen that  !   Hey   left  a  message   under 1  of  my  post !   LOL!
> 
> I called  his  Pops  !   After   he  said  that   shit  about  being   BIGGS  and  about that   his  father   passed  away !   LOL!   I  called  back  a  few  week later   and  Talked  to the  Little   bastard !  Young  fucker  must   be  off  punshment !
> *


Are you a member of the "other" forum? Never seen you on there. Maybe we are talking about a different forum?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 03:58 AM~6637581
> *Are you a member of the "other"  forum? Never seen you on there.
> *



HHMB , MCM, and AF ! But they dont feel me on th e Lowrider stuff ! I share my hot rods and tunners on the other 3 ! LIL is the best for me ! I feel like family here ! Lowriders are in my heart and i feel more at easy building them ! But some times i build other stuff ! and i always enjoy looking at other builders work !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 03:01 AM~6637588
> *HHMB , MCM, and  AF !    But  they  dont  feel  me  on  th e Lowrider stuff !  I  share  my  hot  rods  and  tunners  on the  other  3 !  LIL  is the  best  for  me !  I  feel  like  family  here !  Lowriders  are  in  my  heart  and  i feel  more  at easy  building  them !  But  some times  i  build  other  stuff ! and  i  always  enjoy  looking  at  other  builders  work !
> *


hes on AF ***** tried once already


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 02:01 AM~6637588
> *HHMB , MCM, and  AF !    But  they  dont  feel  me  on  th e Lowrider stuff !  I  share  my  hot  rods  and  tunners  on the  other  3 !  LIL  is the  best  for  me !  I  feel  like  family  here !  Lowriders  are  in  my  heart  and  i feel  more  at easy  building  them !  But  some times  i  build  other  stuff ! and  i  always  enjoy  looking  at  other  builders  work !
> *


Nope, none of those three. Damn, he's just popping up everywhere!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 26 2006, 04:02 AM~6637592
> *hes on AF ***** tried once already
> *



LOL! On HHMB also ! LOL! Tom will shut him down real quick over there ! LOL! Plus I post the IP #s in public so if he tries to show up under another name anyone can shut him down ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Pokey where was it ? These are the only 4 sites i attend !


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 03:05 AM~6637602
> *LOL!  On  HHMB  also !  LOL!  Tom  will  shut  him  down real  quick  over there !  LOL!  Plus  I  post the  IP  #s  in  public  so if  he  tries  to  show  up  under  another  name  anyone  can  shut  him  down !  LOL!
> *


he didint get too far on AF im friends with Tonioseven,Primera Man and Flyonthewall so he got banned on the first day out Hiro keeps an eyeout for him all the time


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 02:06 AM~6637605
> *Pokey  where  was  it ?  These  are the  only  4  sites  i  attend !
> *


PM sent.


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 04:11 AM~6637625
> *PM sent.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 26 2006, 03:23 AM~6637108
> *drnuts?
> 
> This has to be one of the most confusing posts I've ever seen!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14802
:uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 26 2006, 07:15 AM~6637889
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=14802
> :uh:
> *


Oh, you were trying to make a funny. drnuts = drnitrus, yay. :uh: 


Your post still made absolutely no sense whatsoever. You told us what the "drnuts" means, now explain what the rest of the words in your post are supposed to mean.


----------



## 63 ridah

ok,he told me about a show thats out of state and gave me the wrong date.so me and my father are rifing about it because we got lost and drove 50 miles plus a 120 detour because we got.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 26 2006, 09:34 AM~6638178
> *ok,he told me about a show thats out of state and gave me the wrong date.so me and my father are rifing about it because we got lost and drove 50 miles plus a 120 detour because we got.
> *


Okay, now I get it.

That is funny! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:0 _DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!!_ :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2006, 03:37 PM~6639542
> *:0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> *


that was for sale last summer 12k


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2006, 02:37 PM~6639542
> *:0 DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNN!!!!!!! :0
> 
> 
> *


that's tight


----------



## holly.hoodlum

what scale are these?


> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 25 2006, 05:21 PM~6635209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 26 2006, 04:16 PM~6639761
> *what scale are these?
> *


1/24 get them from the link in my sig


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2006, 05:22 PM~6639799
> *1/24 get them from  the link in my sig
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 26 2006, 03:22 PM~6639799
> *1/24 get them from  the link in my sig
> *


so you could put'em in a impala , monte , regal or any model car? I wasgetting ready to order a few ....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 26 2006, 05:39 PM~6639897
> *so you could put'em in a impala , monte , regal or any model car? I wasgetting ready to order a few ....
> *


you sure can

Get them through me and you'll save a few bucks


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 26 2006, 03:44 PM~6639929
> *you sure can
> 
> Get them through me and you'll save a few bucks
> *


$$$???


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 26 2006, 05:53 PM~6639975
> *$$$???
> *


PM me


----------



## iced

can u believe that they make a paint that change colors depending on your mood










120 $$$


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 26 2006, 08:18 PM~6641252
> *can u believe that they make a paint that change colors depending on your mood
> 120 $$$
> *


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight!!!! wheres the link :uh:


----------



## Day1Hustla

A paint that changes color depending on your mood....Hmmm....ok... :uh: Sure you ain't talkin bout flip flop/chameleon paint?


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 26 2006, 07:38 PM~6641371
> *A paint that changes color depending on your mood....Hmmm....ok... :uh:  Sure you ain't talkin bout flip flop/chameleon paint?
> *


hell nawh and there's no link it was at a auto shop in atlanta


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *hell nawh and there's no link it was at a auto shop in atlanta*


Ok....I was just wondering. I sure am curious as to how the paint would change color depending on a person's mood. I just don't see how that would work or even be possible.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 26 2006, 08:27 PM~6641713
> *Ok....I was just wondering.  I sure am curious as to how the paint would change color depending on a person's mood.  I just don't see how that would work or even be possible.
> *


i didn't buy none but the can said it


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *i didn't buy none but the can said it*


I see...thats just crazy, I swear the things that they come out with now is just getting ridiculas and down right stupid. I bet its just a chameleon type of paint, but who knows maybe it really does what it says.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 26 2006, 10:37 PM~6641773
> *I see...thats just crazy, I swear the things that they come out with now is just getting ridiculas and down right stupid.  I bet its just a chameleon type of paint, but who knows maybe it really does what it says.
> *


heat sensitive. changes colors as it get's warmer or colder.


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *heat sensitive. changes colors as it get's warmer or colder.*


 :0 Ohhh...I see! Thats interesting I've never heard of anything like that, so is there like something in the pigment that is effected by heat? Or just an added chemical of sort?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 26 2006, 10:46 PM~6641815
> *:0 Ohhh...I see!  Thats interesting I've never heard of anything like that, so is there like something in the pigment that is effected by heat?  Or just an added chemical of sort?
> *


http://www.alsacorp.com/products/eclipse/e...se_prodinfo.htm


----------



## BigPoppa

I had Hot Wheels that did that shit back in the day. A GI Joe did that too...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 26 2006, 11:01 PM~6642691
> *I had Hot Wheels that did that shit back in the day.  A GI Joe did that too...
> *



aaaawwwwww yes the warm water hot wheels. I forgot all about those. I had a little car wash set up for mine. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

anyone know where i can get some two hooks for my model :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Have you tried to make any? peice of styrene and a drill to make the hole?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 27 2006, 12:15 AM~6643075
> *Have you tried to make any? peice of styrene and a drill to make the hole?
> *


no i dont have a drill so i cant but im i think someone will prolly now where i can get som


----------



## Kirby

cool, just trying to throw ideas out there to help you.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 27 2006, 12:22 AM~6643103
> *cool, just trying to throw ideas out there to help you.
> *


yea thanks bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 27 2006, 12:18 AM~6643083
> *no i dont have a drill so i cant but im i think someone will prolly now where i can get som
> *



WTF? Dont have a drill? 

Thats what I would do, take a peice of plastic and drill a hole. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Ask for a dremel for christmas, it does it all.


----------



## S-10sForever

YES dremels are the shit. I couldnt modify a model without one!


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 27 2006, 01:18 AM~6643083
> *no i dont have a drill so i cant but im i think someone will prolly now where i can get som
> *


use your hobby knife


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 26 2006, 11:59 PM~6643012
> *anyone know where i can get some two hooks for my model :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think some of the Tamiya race car kits have them.


----------



## drnitrus

ok I do feel a little bad </span> :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 27 2006, 07:40 AM~6643949
> *
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Well since you are trying to make ME look like the bad guy, I dont really feel bad at all.  If I was driving out of state I wouldnt "think" anything.  I would make %100 sure I had the right info.  As a matter of fact, I came on here on Saturday night just to make sure you didnt PM me with any questions about the show. Since I didnt see any new messages I logged off.
> I guess you should have asked for "specific directions".
> 
> JUST SO YOU KNOW... THAT SHOW IS ONLY ON SUNDAYS
> 
> ok I do feel a <span style=\'color:blue\'>little bad </span> :biggrin:
> *





shame on you Doc. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

Hi guys I need some help with Alclad paints.

I used them fo rthe first time and only had one issue and wanted to hear from the pro's out there.

I laid down my black base in 3 coats. It came out real good. But the chrome I laid out in 2 coats. It came out perfect except for some parts where it looks scuffed. really weird hox for example the mufflers are chrome perfect except for small areas where it looks as if it was sanded.

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 27 2006, 08:04 AM~6644050
> *Hi guys I need some help with Alclad paints.
> 
> I used them fo rthe first time and only had one issue and wanted to hear from the pro's out there.
> 
> I laid down my black base in 3 coats. It came out real good. But the chrome I laid out in 2 coats. It came out perfect except for some parts where it looks scuffed. really weird hox for example the mufflers are chrome perfect except for small areas where it looks as if it was sanded.
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this?
> *


WHAT I DO IS LAY DOWN THE BLACK THEM PUT A CLEAR COAT OVER SO IT'S ALL SMOOTH. THEN THE ALCLAD OVER THAT IT WILL LOOK BETTER. USE A Q-TIP TO POLISH REAL LIGHTLY IT WILL LOOK GOOD.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 08:24 AM~6644131
> *WHAT I DO IS LAY DOWN THE BLACK THEM PUT A CLEAR COAT OVER SO IT'S ALL SMOOTH. THEN THE ALCLAD OVER THAT IT WILL LOOK BETTER. USE A Q-TIP TO POLISH REAL LIGHTLY IT WILL LOOK GOOD.
> *



Thanks, What do you recomend I polish it with. Will meguairs(?SP?) work?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 27 2006, 08:26 AM~6644139
> *Thanks, What do you recomend I polish it with. Will meguairs(?SP?) work?
> *


don't use anything! Too abrasive, just the cotton swab will work


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 27 2006, 08:26 AM~6644139
> *Thanks, What do you recomend I polish it with. Will meguairs(?SP?) work?
> *


NOTHING.! JUST USE THE Q-TIP. BUT KEEP AN EYE AND DON'T RUB TOO MUCH OR YOU WILL TAKE THE ALCLAD OFF. YOU WILL SEE THE SHINE COMING THROUGH.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 08:27 AM~6644147
> *NOTHING.!  JUST USE THE Q-TIP. BUT KEEP AN EYE AND DON'T RUB TOO MUCH OR YOU WILL TAKE THE ALCLAD OFF. YOU WILL SEE THE SHINE COMING THROUGH.
> *


thanks Homie.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

a new interior idea:how bout using lego floor pieces and covering them with flocking or something? then do the tuck buttons with a marker.ive tried it and it workes grrrrrrreat.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 27 2006, 08:59 AM~6644278
> *a new interior idea:how bout using  lego floor pieces and covering them with flocking or something? then do the tuck buttons with a marker.ive tried it and it workes grrrrrrreat.
> *


pics?


----------



## S-10sForever

yea lets see pictures of that!


----------



## 59ridah

Anyone have Motors forsale?


----------



## S-10sForever

What kind of motors i got a bunch. Need Pictures?


----------



## Mr Biggs

FLASHBACK ! :biggrin: 
JUST THOUGHT I BRING THIS BACK FOR THOSE WHO HAVENT SEEN IT.


----------



## S-10sForever

huh?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 27 2006, 11:18 AM~6645073
> *huh?
> *


THE DAM LINK WON'T WORK..OH WELL. MAYBE NEXT TIME.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 12:01 PM~6645171
> *THE DAM LINK WON'T WORK..OH WELL. MAYBE NEXT TIME.
> *


Damn it Biggs! You tease! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 12:03 PM~6645179
> *Damn it Biggs! You tease!  :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

CULO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 12:06 PM~6645195
> *CULO
> *


CHUPA WEY.!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 01:07 PM~6645199
> *CHUPA WEY.!
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 12:16 PM~6645248
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK DJ. CHUPA :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GUESS NO ONE IS BUILDING ANYMORE. THIS PLACE HAS BEEN QUIET.


----------



## twinn

i am just didnt post pics :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2006, 02:27 PM~6645891
> *i am just didnt post pics :biggrin:
> *


OH I AM TOO. WE KNOW YOU BUILD. BUT IT'S JUST A BUNCH OF LOOKY LOOS. RIGHT CLICK SAVE. RIGHT CLICK SAVE.


----------



## drnitrus

I can only build here and there. I post pics when I get something new done. Unfortunatly I only get to build like 1-2 times a week.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 27 2006, 02:31 PM~6645921
> *I can only build here and there. I post pics when I get something new done.  Unfortunatly I only get to build like 1-2 times a week.
> *


IT'S NOT YOU GUY'S. IT'S JUST THAT THERE IS OVER 40 + BUILDER'S ON HERE AND ONLY A HAND FULL OF US BUILD, THE REST ASK FOR SHIT AND NEVER USE IT.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Im tryin to add to that few that actually build, still workin on the 60 for practice


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 03:35 PM~6645942
> *IT'S NOT YOU GUY'S. IT'S JUST THAT THERE IS OVER 40 + BUILDER'S ON HERE AND ONLY A HAND FULL OF US BUILD, THE REST ASK FOR SHIT AND NEVER USE IT.
> *


AMEN


----------



## raystrey

Anyone have any jackstands for sale?

one of my 2 current builds I want to display with no wheels. But I need the jackstands.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 02:35 PM~6645942
> *IT'S NOT YOU GUY'S. IT'S JUST THAT THERE IS OVER 40 + BUILDER'S ON HERE AND ONLY A HAND FULL OF US BUILD, THE REST ASK FOR SHIT AND NEVER USE IT.
> *


Sad, but true.


----------



## BiggC

I'm buildin', just slowly lol


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 03:58 PM~6646068
> *AMEN
> *











this aint even half :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad

is this the best job out there or what.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1470358548


:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2006, 04:37 PM~6646659
> *is this the best job out there or what.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1470358548
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I've found my calling!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

yup i been laggin it i need to get ta building again :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2006, 03:37 PM~6646659
> *is this the best job out there or what.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1470358548
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 I Found My New JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Nov 27 2006, 04:37 PM~6646659
> *is this the best job out there or what.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=1470358548
> :biggrin:
> *


i like that but i'll rather do an ass massage for black and brazilian women








Big Booty H**s






BBH


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2006, 05:07 PM~6646493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this aint even half :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BASTARD I WAS GONNA DO MY MONTE LIKE THAT!.......M.C.B.A DOING THE MOST!


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2006, 06:43 PM~6647218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS IN THE WHITE BOXES! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2006, 06:43 PM~6647218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

malibu and some other resin junkers.still waiting on the others :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 05:45 PM~6647242
> *WHATS IN THE WHITE BOXES! :biggrin:
> *


don't be asking what's in my boxes wey. :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 27 2006, 05:34 PM~6647147
> *i like that but i'll rather do an ass massage for black and brazilian women
> Big Booty H**s
> BBH
> *


That's just flat out disrespectful little man. My wife was very offended when she read that, you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 06:52 PM~6647281
> *don't be asking what's in my boxes wey. :angry:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 27 2006, 06:52 PM~6647276
> *malibu and some other resin junkers.still waiting on the others :biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> *


x-2 hno: hno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2006, 06:02 PM~6647341
> *:twak:
> *


AND GET OFF MY TOE'S WEY . :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 07:03 PM~6647350
> *AND GET OFF MY TOE'S WEY . :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

need help on picking rims.......give me your opinion on which ones look good
#1 stock rsx rims painted flat black








#2 stock impala rims wit s10 dish


----------



## twinn

#1


----------



## mitchapalooza65

agreeed number 1---but dont tuck the front to where it has negative camber, sit it just over the topp of the wheels even all the way around so it looks clean---just my opinion


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 27 2006, 08:25 PM~6648296
> *need help on picking rims.......give me your opinion on which ones look good
> ]#1[/COLOR] stock rsx rims painted flat black
> 
> *


----------



## Kirby

Alright guys, what causes your clear coat to bubble/foam? I painted a light coat of clear, let it dry for 8 hours, put another clear coat on it and on the front of the hood it bubbled kinda like foamed...now what do i do?


----------



## Mr Biggs

A 1/4 OF MY MODEL COLLECTION.



















IM GOING THROUGH MY GARAGE. I'LL BRING OUT MORE TOMORROW. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

HOLY CHET :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

nice collection of models any for sale


----------



## BiggC

:0 :0 wow


----------



## LowandBeyond

I looked back 50 pages on here and couldn't find the (good trader thread), so anyways here is my latest. 

Bluesonoma--- Really good guy to deal with. Said he was going to pay on a certain day AND DID!!  

Beto---- as usual really good guy. I hooked him up with some dio items, jackstands and shit. Didn't want anything in return. I got a PM from him the other day asking for my addy. Said I had a surprize package comming for hooking him up. :0 :0 :cheesy: 


Big thumbs up to both these guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

I've never seen one of these before. Kinda pricey, but pretty cool.

http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Buick-Roadmaster-...tem180053940895


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 10:24 PM~6649768
> *I've never seen one of these before. Kinda pricey, but pretty cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Buick-Roadmaster-...tem180053940895
> *



:0

just put the bubble caprice front end on it and you will be all good :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 11:36 PM~6649842
> *:0
> 
> just put the bubble caprice front end on it and you will be all good :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 10:04 PM~6649248
> *A 1/4 OF MY MODEL COLLECTION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM GOING THROUGH MY GARAGE. I'LL BRING OUT MORE TOMORROW. :biggrin:
> *


      :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 10:24 PM~6649768
> *I've never seen one of these before. Kinda pricey, but pretty cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Buick-Roadmaster-...tem180053940895
> *


I was at a Hobby store and seen some of their models. Nice detail and they also come with diecast figures. The cars I seen are in the 30's - 40's gangster rides with the figures with guns and machine guns.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 11:36 PM~6649842
> *:0
> 
> just put the bubble caprice front end on it and you will be all good :cheesy:
> *


That would be cool. But it'd be cheaper just to buy a resin bubble Caprice wagon. I just thought this Buick was cool because it has the Vista roof, and it's something different.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 11:24 PM~6649768
> *I've never seen one of these before. Kinda pricey, but pretty cool.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Buick-Roadmaster-...tem180053940895
> *



kinda pricey my ass. :0 :0 :0 300 dollars.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 27 2006, 11:39 PM~6649864
> *I was at a Hobby store and seen some of their models. Nice detail and they also come with diecast figures. The cars I seen are in the 30's - 40's gangster rides with the figures with guns and machine guns.
> *


I Googled them, but I couldn't find a web site for Memory Lane Models. Anyone know if they have one?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 11:40 PM~6649868
> *That would be cool. But it'd be cheaper just to buy a resin bubble Caprice wagon. I just thought this Buick was cool because it has the Vista roof, and it's something different.
> *



Don't they make a resin roadmaster around the same year?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2006, 11:42 PM~6649880
> *kinda pricey my ass.  :0  :0  :0  300 dollars.
> *


$300? Looks like it says $210 to me?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 10:42 PM~6649881
> *I Googled them, but I couldn't find a web site for Memory Lane Models. Anyone know if they have one?
> *


Kits I seen ran about $45.00


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 11:43 PM~6649894
> *$300? Looks like it says $210 to me?
> *



I figured with shipping it would be up there, its only 10 bucks tho. Still to rich for my blood. No big baller like Pokey. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Wheat sells built modelhaus resins


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 27 2006, 11:48 PM~6649921
> *Wheat sells built modelhaus resins
> *


Just checked out the rest of his stuff, lots of cool old promos. But DAMN does he charge an arm and a leg!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2006, 11:47 PM~6649914
> *I figured with shipping it would be up there,  its only 10 bucks tho.  Still to rich for my blood.  No big baller like Pokey.  :biggrin:
> *


If I was a big baller, I wouldn't be living in a modular home, and driving a 10 year old car.


----------



## BigPoppa

I think it's a fair price for an 80 dollar kit, paint, foil, and complete assembly


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 27 2006, 11:52 PM~6649944
> *If I was a big baller, I wouldn't be living in a modular home, and driving a 10 year old car.
> *



could be worst   My cars 12 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 27 2006, 11:01 PM~6649208
> *Alright guys, what causes your clear coat to bubble/foam? I painted a light coat of clear, let it dry for 8 hours, put another clear coat on it and on the front of the hood it bubbled kinda like foamed...now what do i do?
> *



Still wondering what to do to fix this. I'd like to know what caused it. Maybe i'm we todd ed and shouldnt be building models that shine? lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 27 2006, 11:53 PM~6649949
> *I think it's a fair price for an 80 dollar kit, paint, foil, and complete assembly
> *


True. I just wish I had a little more "disposable income".


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 28 2006, 01:55 AM~6649967
> *Still wondering what to do to fix this. I'd like to know what caused it. Maybe i'm we todd ed and shouldnt be building models that shine? lol
> *


did you spray it on too heavy. that happened to me once but it was cause i sprayed it on very thick.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 28 2006, 07:01 AM~6650653
> *did you spray it on too heavy.  that happened to me once but it was cause i sprayed it on very thick.
> *



That could be what happend? I think when i was spraying one peice another was getting overspray then when i moved to spray that peice it got too much. Its only on the front of the hood and part of the bedcover. i'll just flip the bedcover over and paint the back of it, :0 lmao and sand down the hood to repaint...

Thanks drnitrus! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

no problem homie good luck


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2006, 08:24 AM~6644131
> *WHAT I DO IS LAY DOWN THE BLACK THEM PUT A CLEAR COAT OVER SO IT'S ALL SMOOTH. THEN THE ALCLAD OVER THAT IT WILL LOOK BETTER. USE A Q-TIP TO POLISH REAL LIGHTLY IT WILL LOOK GOOD.
> *



Biggs,

I tried your tip and it did work. Only some parts would not come through with the shine. Can another coat of Alclad be sparayed on a part already dry? Do you know if the Alclad will not react in a bad way?


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## twinn

basterd :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 28 2006, 07:38 AM~6650932
> *Biggs,
> 
> I tried your tip and it did work. Only some parts would not come through with the shine. Can another coat of Alclad be sparayed on a part already dry? Do you know if the Alclad will not react in a bad way?
> *


the only other way would be to sand the area smooth. it's just like the real chrome
where ever it's not smooth the chrome will look ugly.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 28 2006, 07:56 AM~6650989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


bare-metal ,clear, and that fucker will be the shit bro.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 12:02 PM~6651861
> *bare-metal ,clear, and that fucker will be the shit bro.
> *


thats what i was thinking homie!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 11:00 AM~6651851
> *the only other way would be to sand the area smooth. it's just like the real chrome
> where ever it's not smooth the chrome will look ugly.
> *




thanks.

I am finishing the year up with a traditional and a bomb. Bomb stock and traditional loks of chrome and detail.


----------



## raystrey

mi ruca is going to kill me I just ordered 111.00 bucks of after market stuff for my current build. 

Seat Belt material
Air Cleaner
60 Impala detail set
Flock
Seat belt hardware
Alclad chrome paint
Batery cable
Distributor kit
working jackstands
chrome coolant hose kit
adex dumps


and some glues etc....

I will post pictures later...(of the car not my chewed out ass)


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 28 2006, 03:28 PM~6652902
> *mi ruca is going to kill me I just ordered 111.00 bucks of after market stuff for my current build.
> 
> Seat Belt material
> Air Cleaner
> 60 Impala detail set
> Flock
> Seat belt hardware
> Alclad chrome paint
> Batery cable
> Distributor kit
> working jackstands
> chrome coolant hose kit
> adex dumps
> 
> 
> and some glues etc....
> 
> I will post pictures later...(of the car not my chewed out ass)
> *


you have to learn creative accounting. this way you can hide your hobby obsession


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 28 2006, 01:30 PM~6652913
> *you have to learn creative accounting.  this way you can hide your hobby obsession
> *


thank god im the king of my castle. i come and go as i please. spend as i please.
and do what i wan't when i wan't as i please. priceless. :biggrin:

DAM SISSY'S. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 28 2006, 03:58 PM~6653162
> *thank god im the king of my castle. i come and go as i please. spend as i please.
> and do what i wan't when i wan't as i please. priceless. :biggrin:
> 
> DAM SISSY'S. :0
> *


I am the same way til my wife gets home LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 28 2006, 09:38 AM~6650932
> *Biggs,
> 
> I tried your tip and it did work. Only some parts would not come through with the shine. Can another coat of Alclad be sparayed on a part already dry? Do you know if the Alclad will not react in a bad way?
> *


You should let each light coat dry completely anyway.


----------



## Project59

I know I got some enthusiasts here pls help put a name and maybe link to some of these rims!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang them Rabbits look good !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2006, 08:51 PM~6655660
> *Dang them  Rabbits  look  good !
> *


 :thumbsup: the two bottom ones are rabbits and the two top ones are golfs just incase you didnt know :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 28 2006, 09:56 PM~6655704
> *:thumbsup: the two bottom ones are rabbits and the two top ones are golfs just incase you didnt know  :biggrin:
> *


Oh I kNow a little sum thing about VW borther ! Thats why i said the rabbits ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: rabbits are a blast :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL GIRL'S CAR'S :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

psssshhhhhhh :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 28 2006, 08:19 PM~6655833
> *psssshhhhhhh  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:
> *


dont worry just for kicks ill post up some more vdubs :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 08:24 PM~6655859
> *dont worry just for kicks ill post up some more vdubs :0
> *


PLEASE DON'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'LL STOP


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 09:24 PM~6655859
> *dont worry just for kicks ill post up some more vdubs :0
> *


please do :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Project59

YEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 08:32 PM~6655922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice matchbox collection  lol j/k


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## tyhodge07

damn, i like the 4th one, black one.. the rest isnt my style


----------



## Project59

All sexay bitches :0


----------



## Lownslow302

those are fucking tight


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

Well Since U Wanna Play That Game 


:biggrin:


----------



## Project59

What kind of rims are those on the last pic Scooby hno:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 08:57 PM~6656153
> *Well Since U Wanna Play That Game
> :biggrin:
> *


lol bro i like lowlows as much as any car im a car kind of guy ......










by tha way nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 08:00 PM~6656195
> *lol bro i like lowlows as much as any car im a car kind of guy ......
> by tha way nice pics :biggrin:
> *


lol im sure u do i just thought i'd throw some low lows in the mix :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 28 2006, 08:33 PM~6655520
> *I know I got some enthusiasts here pls help put a name and maybe link to some of these rims!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

^^^^^^^^ sorry bro i dont know what those rims are called but just get some ssr meshies or work rims 
here are some ssr's


----------



## Pokey

Got this in the mail today! I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. Lowrider? Hot Rod? Pro Tourer?










Also got a couple Revell Caprice police cars in the mail today too.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

cool kit bro---i think itd look good pro tourer,,,,,new school hotrod style, maybe some polished wheels, detailed engine, clean paint----keep us posted wtvr u choose tho!


----------



## twinn




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 I like that black and gold!!


----------



## Pokey

That's badass twinn! You gotta slow down a little bit man, your making the rest of us look bad!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 29 2006, 04:00 AM~6657798
> *That's badass twinn! You gotta slow down a little bit man, your making the rest of us look bad!
> *



SLow down ! Hes tring to catch up with me ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 10:23 PM~6656445
> *^^^^^^^^ sorry bro i dont know what those rims are called but just get some ssr meshies or work rims
> here are some ssr's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


naahhh those are sweet but I like the other ones better there is a pretty sweet set of those mesh ones on ebay right now im was looking at but after seeing those other ones im thinking I like the stock looking jetta ones with the super fat lip


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 29 2006, 01:44 AM~6657536
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM CARNAL ALL GOLD WHEELS WITH BLACK SPOKES........THAT FUCKER IS GONNA BE BAD!  :0


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

THATS A BADASS MONTE


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Kirby

Hey guys, i got some junkyard models from ebay today i'm trying to strip everything apart on one of the trucks. I ran into a problem on the motor, seems the guy used 2 tubes of glue just to put the motor together...What will remove the glue so the parts come apart? Also whats a good paint stripper? I'm looking for something spray can style so i can do it outside.


----------



## Kirby

SCOOBY! i love those wheels! where can i find some model versions of them?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 04:38 PM~6661948
> *Hey guys, i got some junkyard models from ebay today i'm trying to strip everything apart on one of the trucks. I ran into a problem on the motor, seems the guy used 2 tubes of glue just to put the motor together...What will remove the glue so the parts come apart? Also whats a good paint stripper? I'm looking for something spray can style so i can do it outside.
> *


use Castrol Super Clean or Walmart's Power Clean to strip. It might help with the glue too.


----------



## Kirby

okay cool, power clean. is that a auto product or household?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 04:46 PM~6662005
> *okay cool, power clean. is that a auto product or household?
> *


pretty sure its in the auto at walmart


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 04:46 PM~6662005
> *okay cool, power clean. is that a auto product or household?
> *


auto, it's a degreaser. Grab a big sealable tupperware tub too


----------



## Kirby

What do i need the tub for? Is this something to spray on? Can i use a cardboard box to lay the parts on and spray em down?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 04:51 PM~6662045
> *What do i need the tub for? Is this something to spray on? Can i use a cardboard box to lay the parts on and spray em down?
> *


no, you have to soak it


----------



## Kirby

alright, so soak it in the degreaser. how long does that take? Can i reuse the degreaser left in the tub?

Sorry this is the first time i'm stripping paint off plastic.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 04:53 PM~6662078
> *alright, so soak it in the degreaser. how long does that take? Can i reuse the degreaser left in the tub?
> 
> Sorry this is the first time i'm stripping paint off plastic.
> *


maybe overnight depending on the paint, might take some scrubbing and additional dunks. Use a toothbrush or soft green scrubby as well as gloves

and yes, it's good for many more times


----------



## zfelix

i use brake fluid


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

any one like "VIP" cars????
















































































































uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well If i didnt i do now ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Kirby

Bought some 1 dollar brake fluid (i'm poor right now!) at walmart tonight, got the hood sitting in a little tub of it. Hopefully tomorrow it will looks good! 

Anyone had problems with this method? I couldnt find the super clean stuff. How long do you leave it in brake fluid? I saw another guy on here with the 442's say he soaked his in pinesol?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 09:49 PM~6664296
> *Bought some 1 dollar brake fluid (i'm poor right now!) at walmart tonight, got the hood sitting in a little tub of it. Hopefully tomorrow it will looks good!
> 
> Anyone had problems with this method? I couldnt find the super clean stuff. How long do you leave it in brake fluid? I saw another guy on here with the 442's say he soaked his in pinesol?
> *



nooo dot soak your plastic in there for over 2 or 3 hours or it will become brittle!!!


----------



## Kirby

Thank god i asked now!!! i just put it in there about 15 mins ago. So now i gotta stay awake lol...Will it ruin a plastic tupperware container if i leave the stuff in there? 

So i'll leave it in there for another hour and check on it, then rinse it off in the sink? 

Sorry for taking up space here the search topic is offline right now.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 09:56 PM~6664340
> *Thank god i asked now!!! i just put it in there about 15 mins ago. So now i gotta stay awake lol...Will it ruin a plastic tupperware container if i leave the stuff in there?
> 
> So i'll leave it in there for another hour and check on it, then rinse it off in the sink?
> 
> Sorry for taking up space here the search topic is offline right now.
> *



shit im not sure about the tubble ware container 

i used the clear top of a display case and it been in there for about 5 or 6 hours and havnt messed it up


but yeah lowandbeyond told me if u leave it in brake fluid to long it will become brittle

i left my 62 in there for 2 hours then used hot watter and a S.O.S pad and scrubbed it and here are my results

before












after


----------



## Kirby

Damn that turned out nice, its almost my 2 hour mark i'm about to head downstairs to check it! I appreciate your help bro.


----------



## LowandBeyond

brake fluid doesn't take long at all! a hour or two and your good to go. Walmart sells the Purple Power stuff. Now that shit you can soak stuff in there for months and not hurt it. 
It doesn't work on walmart HOK paints tho, nor does the eazy off oven cleaner.  
I just use a plastic cantainer on both brake fluid and CSC (purple power) without a problem. I have had purple power in the same container for over a year.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i just wanted to give lowandbeyond a public thank you 

he sent me some rims from a kit that i asked about to me and payed for the shipping 

its just kinda cool like layitlow family :thumbsup: 

thanks man


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:00 AM~6664688
> *i just wanted to give lowandbeyond a public thank you
> 
> he sent me some rims from a kit that i asked about to me and payed for the shipping
> 
> its just kinda cool like layitlow family  :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks man
> *



no problem at all man. I'll get them other wheels out ASAP!


----------



## zfelix

Yup Travis is A Good Guyys Its Always A pleasure Doin Buisness :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 12:03 AM~6664699
> *Yup Travis is A Good Guyys Its Always A pleasure Doin Buisness :thumbsup:
> *



I got more work for you to do!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Flip over to PM's


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 11:08 PM~6664719
> *I got more work for you to do!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Flip over to PM's
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

alright, went and checked, washed it off a little and the top layer came off now we are at the primer so i let it sit a little longer...i'll eat this bowl of ice cream then go back and check when im done.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 11:17 PM~6664760
> *alright, went and checked, washed it off a little and the top layer came off now we are at the primer so i let it sit a little longer...i'll eat this bowl of ice cream then go back and check when im done.
> *



yeah thats what i had to do it took of the candy and flake but i had to dump it back in for a lil bit on the primer lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

scrub it with a old tooth brush. I usually just use my fingernail to get all that I can b4 I dunk it again. Get it started alittle bit and it seems to soak in alittle faster.


----------



## stilldownivlife

can warping be fixed ?

http://i15.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7a/04/d649_1.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:32 AM~6664806
> *can warping be fixed ?
> 
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7a/04/d649_1.JPG[/IMG]
> *



I don't know about that much warping? It looks like a fuckin banana! But maybe?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 29 2006, 06:38 PM~6661948
> *Hey guys, i got some junkyard models from ebay today i'm trying to strip everything apart on one of the trucks. I ran into a problem on the motor, seems the guy used 2 tubes of glue just to put the motor together...What will remove the glue so the parts come apart? Also whats a good paint stripper? I'm looking for something spray can style so i can do it outside.
> *


SOmeone told me once to put the pieces in the freezer for a while that help to make the joints a little weaker. I tried it once and it seamed to work ok. Althe glue broke pretty easy. Just be careful not to snap your pieces too.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:32 AM~6664806
> *can warping be fixed ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sometimes, but probably not on that, that's an old acetate model and are really prone to warping


----------



## Linc

:angry: AAARRRGGGGHHH!!!! I finaly foiled and cleared the caprice and the fucking clear wrinkled!!!! i had to custom mix the paint with some pearls and shit too!! :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 30 2006, 09:39 AM~6666320
> *:angry: AAARRRGGGGHHH!!!! I finaly foiled and cleared the caprice and the fucking clear wrinkled!!!!  i had to custom mix the paint with some pearls and shit too!!  :angry:
> *


How bad is it? Will wet sanding save it?


----------



## Linc

I dont know, i am not good at that so i might have to send it out to one of you guys and pay you guys to do it! :cheesy: or strip it and start over. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:32 AM~6664806
> *can warping be fixed ?
> 
> http://i15.ebayimg.com/01/i/000/7a/04/d649_1.JPG[/IMG]
> *


get some hot faucet water put it i a bucket place the car in it. once it get's kinda soft remove it. straighten the body to the way it has to be , then put it under cold water it should work. if not you assed out. that's how i fix all my bad plastic or resin.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 30 2006, 12:00 PM~6666442
> *I dont know, i am not good at that so i might have to send it out to one of you guys and pay you guys to do it! :cheesy:  or strip it and start over. :angry:
> *


Try sanding i so you can learn. whats the worse that can happen, you have to strip it and start over :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 30 2006, 12:09 PM~6666477
> *get some hot faucet water put it i a bucket place the car in it. once it get's kinda soft remove it. straighten the body to the way it has to be , then put it under cold water it should work. if not you assed out.  that's how i fix all my bad plastic or resin.
> *


If you can pick it up for under 10.00 bucks You could use the interior 

glass chrome and roof ! And then get yhe rancho kit and add th e roof and stuff to it ! Dont bid over 10 ! There are some clean kits of that falcon out there around 60.00 bucks ~










I got this for 35.00 built it and sold it 150.00 ! They make really nice cars ! If i had the extra cash I would pick up about 3 more !


----------



## stilldownivlife

whoa thats badass mini 

yeah ive been watching them they kinda get up there

my first car was a mint green 61 falcon and i thought it would be cool to have a replica

i think i'll wait for a clean kit to pop up that surgeiry stuff is kinda outta my league


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:29 PM~6666581
> *   whoa thats badass mini
> 
> yeah ive been watching them they kinda get up there
> 
> my first car was a mint green 61 falcon and i thought it would be cool to have a replica
> 
> i think i'll wait for a clean kit to pop up that surgeiry stuff is kinda outta my league
> *


Yu can get a full resin kit for about 45.00 from Star resin !


----------



## stilldownivlife

sweet i just found it online 

i'll be pickin one up thanks for the info :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 29 2006, 11:41 PM~6664241
> *any one like "VIP" cars????*


 since 1994


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 30 2006, 06:38 PM~6669252
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THAT ! I need to get some stuff in line and pick this 1 up !


----------



## 408models

*I'll see if Mrs.* SANTA CLAUSE *will bring me one 4 XMAS.*If not i think i might just order me one.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 30 2006, 06:41 PM~6669466
> *I'll see if Mrs. SANTA CLAUSE will bring me one 4 XMAS.If not i think i might just order me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2  :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 30 2006, 07:41 PM~6669466
> *I'll see if Mrs. SANTA CLAUSE will bring me one 4 XMAS.If not i think i might just order me one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LOL! Its on my list as while!


----------



## drnitrus

ill see if i can get some better pics for you guys tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Lownslow302

im gonna diamond encrust a model box, for no fucking reason

http://cgi.ebay.com/144-SWAROVSKI-Rhinesto...8QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## punkmasterplex1

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 30 2006, 11:00 AM~6666442
> *I dont know, i am not good at that so i might have to send it out to one of you guys and pay you guys to do it! :cheesy:  or strip it and start over. :angry:
> *


don't do it homie! i didn't know how either, so i stripped the whole body...ended up warping all the custom stuff i made for it! i thought it would have been easier to strip it, but i was WRONG! and since i only like to build my models once, who knows if it'll get finished!









may she rest in peices! :tears:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 30 2006, 09:01 PM~6670849
> *im gonna diamond encrust a model box, for no fucking reason
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/144-SWAROVSKI-Rhinesto...8QQcmdZViewItem
> *



pick up some nail polish while your at it bro!!! haha, just playing man, have you seen that mercedes sl55 that has the ENTIRE body rhinestoned??? it was at sema i have a few pics of it


----------



## zfelix

hey mitch u went to sema??? u see my uncals ride at the lowrider booth :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 09:22 PM~6671007
> *hey mitch u went to sema??? u see my uncals ride at the lowrider booth :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn u either got alotta uncles or ur uncle has some badass cars


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 30 2006, 08:25 PM~6671024
> *damn u either got alotta uncles or ur uncle has some badass cars
> *



lol i got a few uncals 

And my Whole Family Is Lowriders :biggrin: 

but the uncal with the bomb truck passed away so he handed it down to my cuzzin who barley turned 18


----------



## zfelix

:angel:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 09:26 PM~6671039
> *lol i got a few uncals
> 
> And my Whole Family Is Lowriders :biggrin:
> 
> but the uncal with the bomb truck passed away so he handed it down to my cuzzin who barley turned 18
> *


why didnt you get it, ur cuz prolly is fuckin it up, shit id let it sit and wouldnt mess with it besides a trailor queen for shows thats bout it


----------



## zfelix

Then This Will Get Handed Down To Me When My Pop's Passes ( Which I Hope Is No Time SOon )



















but yeah my family they are all old school lowriders my uncal the one who owns that impala he owned that mini truck suavecito back in the 90's and my pops and other uncal who passed grew up with the de'albas so yeah were deep in there :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 09:33 PM~6671111
> *Then This Will Get Handed Down To Me When My Pop's Passes ( Which I Hope Is No Time SOon )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah my family they are all old school lowriders my uncal the one who owns that impala he owned that mini truck suavecito back in the 90's and my pops and other uncal who passed grew up with the de'albas so yeah were deep in there :cheesy:
> *


so u prolly get deals on the show tickets and shit dont ya


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 30 2006, 08:30 PM~6671078
> *why didnt you get it, ur cuz prolly is fuckin it up, shit id let it sit and wouldnt mess with it besides a trailor queen for shows thats bout it
> *



its been stored since 96'

suposable he has a job now and is tryin to get it runnin again 

it has engine problems and rear pump probems


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 30 2006, 08:35 PM~6671119
> *so u prolly get deals on the show tickets and shit dont ya
> *



No We Still Gotta Pay :angry: lol 

but lowrider has gave us a few spot lights my uncal went to sema 2 years in a row with his car

and me my pops and uncal went to the magic clothing expo with the 2 cars 

but lowrider car shows we still pay and everything :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey felix, na bro I didnt think that through before posting it----what I meant was the car was at sema, and I have pics of it from a sema gallery online---I didnt make it this year damnit, went last, and will go next though!!! your family has some sick rides bro, you gotta be next!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 09:39 PM~6671143
> *No We Still Gotta Pay :angry: lol
> 
> but lowrider has gave us a few spot lights my uncal went to sema 2 years in a row with his car
> 
> and me my pops and uncal went to the magic clothing expo with the 2 cars
> 
> but lowrider car shows we still pay and everything :biggrin:
> *


damn, id think they would cut a lil deal for u guys since its ran back in ur fam and still goin on


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 30 2006, 08:43 PM~6671181
> *Hey felix, na bro I didnt think that through before posting it----what I meant was the car was at sema, and I have pics of it from a sema gallery online---I didnt make it this year damnit, went last, and will go next though!!! your family has some sick rides bro, you gotta be next!
> *



lol Yea I got a car already i just gotta find the time to work on it 

but i shaved the rag top off of it and made it a hard top :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

what kinda car you got felix?

damn im envious of you and your family thats some cool shit :thumbsup: 

have you met the de'albas?

i grew up in an old car family but been dreaming about lowriders since i was 13
i am now 25 and went to my first lrm show this year in tampa


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 11:34 PM~6672280
> *what kinda car you got felix?
> 
> damn im envious of you and your family thats some cool shit :thumbsup:
> 
> have you met the de'albas?
> 
> i grew up in an old car family but been dreaming about lowriders since i was 13
> i am now 25 and went to my first lrm show this year in tampa
> *


i got a 78 caddy i been havin thoughts of sellin it though because i want a big body


yeah i met the de albas a few times every car show i go up to mario Sr. and ask him how he's feelin and stuff like that they are all good people


----------



## stilldownivlife

nah keep the 78 thats some gangsta sht right there
2many big bodys 

thats just too cool man ive spent the last 12 years dreamin about lowriders and meeting some of the big names in the lowrider scene and you are chillin with the de'albas :biggrin: 

my wife was laughing at me when i met kj from caliswangin at the tampa show cause as soon as i seen him my jaw dropped 
that shit made my whole day (and worth the $30 per person to get in)
and i payed for 5 people :around: 

i just think thats too cool man and dont take it for granted ya know :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 1 2006, 12:22 AM~6672441
> *nah keep the 78 thats some gangsta sht right there
> 2many big bodys
> 
> thats just too cool man ive spent the last 12 years dreamin about lowriders and meeting some of the big names in the lowrider scene and you are chillin with the de'albas  :biggrin:
> 
> my wife was laughing at me when i met kj from caliswangin at the tampa show cause as soon as i seen him my jaw dropped
> that shit made my whole day (and worth the $30 per person to get in)
> and i payed for 5 people  :around:
> 
> i just think thats too cool man and dont take it for granted ya know  :thumbsup:
> *



u should take a vacation to cali and go take a tour of all the shops and shit there just like Joost.. Been doin Cali Is Where lowridin Is At but to bad i live in vegas now  lol


----------



## drnitrus

Heres some pics for the guys who are interested in gettin a 71 riviera kit


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## Pokey

Looks like there will be alot of clean-up involved with building that Riv. Should be worth it though, that's one of my favorite cars ever!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 08:28 PM~6671059
> *:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember reading about that truck in the lowrider magazine. so that was ur uncles?? nice truck bro.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 1 2006, 11:26 AM~6673508
> *Looks like there will be alot of clean-up involved with building that Riv. Should be worth it though, that's one of my favorite cars ever!
> *


i totally agree. Ive only laid hands on two resin kits and this one needs a bit of work. Slowly but surely :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

i got two of these off ebey Its a 87 cutty but stock car. the grill is kind of like a euro clip. 










Does any know were I can find out how much vintega models are worth?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 1 2006, 11:23 AM~6674232
> *i got two of these off ebey Its a 87 cutty but stock car. the grill is kind of like a euro clip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any know were I can find out how much vintega models are worth?
> *


Man, I hate to tell ya this bro, but that's not a Cutlass. It's a Delta 88.

Still a nice score though.


----------



## SOLO1

oohhhh thats cool i was gonna use them as parts any ways. it has some with some nice parts


----------



## 408models

any one now were i can get a set of these. or which number they were. i orderd some from a site and they had this picture on it but i ended up getting the new style rims from pegasus. The gold on the new ones look to orangeish.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 1 2006, 01:10 PM~6674857
> *Man, I hate to tell ya this bro, but that's not a Cutlass. It's a Delta 88.
> 
> Still a nice score though.
> *


 I HATE TO TELL YOU THIS BUT IT IS A CUTLASS. "CIERA" I USE TO OWN THE 2-DOOR 87 BROUGHAM.


----------



## stilldownivlife

408 it looks like someone took the gold face from the 1115 gold deep dish's

and put them in the 1113 chrome outer rim :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THEY SELL ALL KIND'S OF THEM. THAT'S #1199


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6675204
> *I HATE TO TELL YOU THIS BUT IT IS A CUTLASS. "CIERA" I USE TO OWN THE 2-DOOR 87 BROUGHAM.
> *



Im not to sure. I used to have a cutluss ciera to and it has the same grill and shit :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 1 2006, 01:30 PM~6674979
> *oohhhh thats cool i was gonna use them as parts any ways. it has some with some nice parts
> *


Parts for what?


----------



## SOLO1

like a arms and motor rear end has long trail arms to lock up the ass


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 02:06 PM~6675204
> *I HATE TO TELL YOU THIS BUT IT IS A CUTLASS. "CIERA" I USE TO OWN THE 2-DOOR 87 BROUGHAM.
> *


Hey Biggs, read this. :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mono-Nascar-WC-Kodak-C...tem110060716203

Oldmobile switched from the G-body Cutlass to the Delta 88 in '86, when the Delta switched to the smaller platform. Then they switched back to the Cutlass Supreme in '88 or '89, when the "bubble" Cutlass debuted. To my knowledge, they never used a Cierra in NASCAR. 

I could be wrong though, it happened once before. :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

that link dont work


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 1 2006, 02:34 PM~6675360
> *that link dont work
> *


I tried to fix it, still doesn't work. Oh well. It's an Ebay listing of that kit that states that the kit is a Delta 88. Doesn't really matter I guess.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 1 2006, 02:43 PM~6675415
> *I tried to fix it, still doesn't work. Oh well. It's an Ebay listing of that kit that states that the kit is a Delta 88. Doesn't really matter I guess.
> *


amen, it's a nascar version of a front wheel drive car anyways. Grille pattern might be good for something I guess


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 01:14 PM~6675247
> *THEY SELL ALL KIND'S OF THEM. THAT'S #1199
> *


ok ill look for some, the ones i got were these, but with a chrome lip.


----------



## twinn

I WANTED THE SAME 1S 408 BUT GOT THE ORANGE ONES IF YOU FIND THEM GET ME A SET :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 1 2006, 03:38 PM~6675994
> *I WANTED THE SAME 1S 408 BUT GOT THE ORANGE ONES IF YOU FIND THEM GET ME A SET :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO. I know i was dissapointed when i received the other ones. From what biggs said earlier in a post, they were still available. I'm still looking.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 1 2006, 03:38 PM~6675994
> *I WANTED THE SAME 1S 408 BUT GOT THE ORANGE ONES IF YOU FIND THEM GET ME A SET :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO. I know i was dissapointed when i received the other ones. From what biggs said earlier in a post, they were still available. I'm still looking.


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## iced

IT HIT 100


----------



## Project59




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 1 2006, 05:51 PM~6676384
> *
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :uh: well i share my computer with my cousin and hno: hno: hno: 






he did it :ugh: :uh: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 1 2006, 06:51 PM~6676384
> *
> *


 :biggrin: no comment :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

But i always clear my internet history!!! how did he know?!


----------



## betoscustoms

# 1115


----------



## Linc

HOW MUCH?!?!?!? :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

:biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 1 2006, 08:27 PM~6677433
> *HOW MUCH?!?!?!? :biggrin:
> *


pm me


----------



## 1ofaknd

1115's...gold deep dish d'z. 

Little too deep for my liking


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 1 2006, 09:49 PM~6677915
> *1115's...gold deep dish d'z.
> 
> Little too deep for my liking
> *


yeah, I only keep a few in stock for same reason.


----------



## Kirby

beto or ryan are either of you going to get a deep dish import rim? there were a few pics posted on here about 5 pages back i think of some...


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2006, 09:52 PM~6677932
> *beto or ryan are either of you going to get a deep dish import rim? there were a few pics posted on here about 5 pages back i think of some...
> *


check my website under wheels (tuners)

www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Kirby

Okay i just went there to look, there was one set that was close but not quiet what i was looking for, eitherway its sold...Here is a picture of what i'm looking for..


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2006, 10:02 PM~6677975
> *Okay i just went there to look, there was one set that was close but not quiet what i was looking for, eitherway its sold...Here is a picture of what i'm looking for..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sorry


----------



## Kirby

If you get some rims like that please let me know right away, I'm still looking for some.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2006, 10:07 PM~6677995
> *If you get some rims like that please let me know right away, I'm still looking for some.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

Aoshima makes several kits with wheels in that style. They are in the Chikichiki Racing series. They also sell the rims by themselves. I can't order them for you unless you want to spend about $500 min. order, lol


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 1 2006, 10:15 PM~6678036
> *Aoshima makes several kits with wheels in that style. They are in the Chikichiki Racing series. They also sell the rims by themselves. I can't order them for you unless you want to spend about $500 min. order, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ryan, can you pm me more info on them, thanks, beto


----------



## Kirby

Ouch, this car isnt worth that much to me! Do you know who would carry something like that?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 2 2006, 01:20 AM~6678064
> *Ouch, this car isnt worth that much to me! Do you know who would carry something like that?
> *


Maybe try HLJ.com or ebay.

I can only order shit from japan if i spend a nice chunk of change at one time. So if you wanted a lot of kits or something we could work something out


----------



## Kirby

After the holidays if we can work out a deal i might be willin to spend a decent amount for some kits from there. I wouldnt mind having a few tuner kits that you cant find in hobby shops here..I'll keep that in mind and when the cash is in my hand we can talk. I dont like making deals til i have cash ready to spend.


----------



## Lownslow302

87 ill be casting puchiage wheels and tires by next winter im trying to find some of the OG aoshimas first


----------



## Kirby

No kidding? I need a set for this s10 i'm doing but i got plenty of time before this things finished just wanted to start mock-up. 

Those are sick little wheels tho, fat and deep dish. If you can find some let me know, i'm itchin for em now! lol


----------



## Lownslow302

i wanted a fatter lip than what pegasus could offer so i cut my own. get a set of lowpros and shave the sidewall


----------



## zfelix

Nice Work LOWNSLOW


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 2 2006, 01:12 AM~6678540
> *Nice Work LOWNSLOW
> *


x2 those equips look good bro


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 2 2006, 02:14 AM~6678552
> *x2  those equips look good bro
> *


theyse still selling them on HLJ
http://www.hlj.com/hljlist2/?Dis=2&MacroTy...e&SeriesID=2716


----------



## Kirby

Think you could make another set of those rims? I'll pay whatever your looking to get from them. 

I was just on the website there and they are out of stock and backordered on most. The one they have in stock isnt the right style?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 2 2006, 02:11 AM~6678532
> *i wanted a fatter lip than what pegasus could offer so i cut my own. get a set of lowpros and shave the sidewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now those are bad ass  ive got a set of those rims I may just have to do the same too :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 2 2006, 12:15 AM~6678036
> *Aoshima makes several kits with wheels in that style. They are in the Chikichiki Racing series. They also sell the rims by themselves. I can't order them for you unless you want to spend about $500 min. order, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey Ryan that bottom left supra is the same one I wanted you to grab me a while back and Im still looking for it !!!!!!! so snatch that shit up for me homie!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

I'd build any of the 4, they are bad ass. The rims on the top right are what im looking for!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 2 2006, 05:29 AM~6679112
> *hey Ryan that bottom left supra is the same one I wanted you to grab me a while back and Im still looking for it !!!!!!! so snatch that shit up for me homie!!!! :cheesy:
> *


I want one too! Maybe if we had enough people chip in???


----------



## 1ofaknd

oh it is?? well hell i didn't know, lol.

and they have 12 kits in that line all together. I'm not sure which ones are all available to me though.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 2 2006, 01:11 AM~6678532
> *i wanted a fatter lip than what pegasus could offer so i cut my own. get a set of lowpros and shave the sidewall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Project59+Dec 2 2006, 06:29 AM~6679112-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey Ryan that bottom left supra is the same one I wanted you to grab me a while back and Im still looking for it !!!!!!! so snatch that shit up for me homie!!!! :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Dec 2 2006, 09:08 AM~6679425
> *I want one too! Maybe if we had enough people chip in???
> *


ITS A CELICA i have the same car


----------



## Lownslow302

cleaning time
















working on a side project for Xmas








setting up for the new resin station i found that shoe thing burried under a ass load of cars


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 2 2006, 02:07 PM~6680631
> *ITS A CELICA i have the same car
> *


It's actually called a Celica XX other wise knowin' as a Celica Supra in North America but thanks for the info anyways


----------



## Project59

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tomy-TOYOTA-SPRINTER-T...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Toyota-model-truck-kit...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Fujimi-TOYOTA-CELICA-X...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pokey

Okay kiddies, it's time for a little etiquette lesson.

I'm not the type to complain about stuff on here, but this is bugging the hell out of me!

*When you are commenting on, or asking a question about someones builds, it is not necessary to repost all of their pics! Especially when your post is on the same page and only 1 or 2 posts below the original post.*



*EXAMPLE:*
Let's say forum member "A" posts up 8 of his builds, and one of them is a muscle car. Forum member "B" decides to ask forum member "A" if he likes muscle cars. Instead of simply posting something like, 
*"Hey, forum member "A", I noticed that one of the fine builds that you have posted is a muscle car. I am taking this to mean that you are a muscle car fan. Am I right in my assumption?"*,
forum member "B" decides instead to quote forum member "A"s *entire post*, pics and all, to ask him if he likes muscle cars. Which wouldn't be that big a deal, was it not for the fact that *both posts are on the same page, and only a few posts apart!*


Now, maybe I'm being a little whiney bitch. Maybe I'm blowing a little thing way out of proportion. But I have noticed this happening alot lately.

Okay, sorry, I'll be in a better mood tomorrow.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

HAHA agreed pokey, lemme guess what this is in reference too-------but like i said, agreed, it would save some time when looking through threads


----------



## LowandBeyond

Preach on brotha!! 




If you qoute someone with a shit load of pics go up to their quote and atleast delete the other pics you are not talking about.


----------



## LowandBeyond

And that people is what really grinds my gears


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 3 2006, 09:59 PM~6688106
> *Okay kiddies, it's time for a little etiquette lesson.
> 
> I'm not the type to complain about stuff on here, but this is bugging the hell out of me!
> 
> When you are commenting on, or asking a question about someones builds, it is not necessary to repost all of their pics! Especially when your post is on the same page and only 1 or 2 posts below the original post.
> EXAMPLE:
> Let's say forum member "A" posts up 8 of his builds, and one of them is a muscle car. Forum member "B" decides to ask forum member "A" if he likes muscle cars. Instead of simply posting something like,
> "Hey, forum member "A", I noticed that one of the fine builds that you have posted is a muscle car. I am taking this to mean that you are a muscle car fan. Am I right in my assumption?",
> forum member "B" decides instead to quote forum member "A"s entire post, pics and all, to ask him if he likes muscle cars. Which wouldn't be that big a deal, was it not for the fact that both posts are on the same page, and only a few posts apart!
> Now, maybe I'm being a little whiney bitch. Maybe I'm blowing a little thing way out of proportion. But I have noticed this happening alot lately.
> 
> Okay, sorry, I'll be in a better mood tomorrow.
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 3 2006, 10:09 PM~6688216
> *If you qoute someone with a shit load of pics go up to their quote and atleast delete the other pics you are not talking about.
> *


I guess that pretty much sums it up. And it only took you one sentence! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 3 2006, 10:18 PM~6688270
> *I guess that pretty much sums it up. And it only took you one run on sentence!  :biggrin:
> *


 lol


----------



## tyhodge07

ight, since everyone seems to come to this post more than the name and location page, lets start it off here again, since i see more newbies in the model car section... ill start :cheesy:

Tyler H
Indpls, IN


----------



## zfelix

Zack Felix

SIN CITY!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 3 2006, 10:23 PM~6688300
> *Zack Felix
> 
> SIN CITY!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Travis
some unheard of little town in





<-------------------------------


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

ANOTHER THING THAT BUGS ME AND PROLLY BUGS A FEW OTHERS IS WHEN SOME STARTS A POST ABOUT A RIDE THEY JUST FINISHED AND ADDS AT THE END "WILL POST PICS TOMORROW" :twak: WAIT UNTIL U HAVE THE PICS UP READY TO GO THAN START A POST, DONT NEED ANYMORE WORTHLESS ASS TOPICS WHEN WE ALREADY GOT ENOUGH


----------



## Pokey

Shawn B.

I live in the city that General Motors built, and then destroyed.





<------------------


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 3 2006, 09:59 PM~6688106
> *Okay kiddies, it's time for a little etiquette lesson.
> 
> I'm not the type to complain about stuff on here, but this is bugging the hell out of me!
> 
> When you are commenting on, or asking a question about someones builds, it is not necessary to repost all of their pics! Especially when your post is on the same page and only 1 or 2 posts below the original post.
> EXAMPLE:
> Let's say forum member "A" posts up 8 of his builds, and one of them is a muscle car. Forum member "B" decides to ask forum member "A" if he likes muscle cars. Instead of simply posting something like,
> "Hey, forum member "A", I noticed that one of the fine builds that you have posted is a muscle car. I am taking this to mean that you are a muscle car fan. Am I right in my assumption?",
> forum member "B" decides instead to quote forum member "A"s entire post, pics and all, to ask him if he likes muscle cars. Which wouldn't be that big a deal, was it not for the fact that both posts are on the same page, and only a few posts apart!
> Now, maybe I'm being a little whiney bitch. Maybe I'm blowing a little thing way out of proportion. But I have noticed this happening alot lately.
> 
> Okay, sorry, I'll be in a better mood tomorrow.
> *


and another example :roflmao: just to ask what kind of putty was used

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302959


----------



## Kirby

lmao i just asked how that putty works compaired to bondo...yeah i'm a newbie


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Mitch Moore

Charlotte, NC


----------



## Kirby

are we roll call? 

Kirby 
Greenwood, Ark.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 3 2006, 11:14 PM~6688615
> *lmao i just asked how that putty works compaired to bondo...yeah i'm a newbie
> *


He wasn't talking about you, he was talking about the guy that reposted all of the pics just to ask about the putty.


----------



## Kirby

Okay, its one of those questions that will never be answered...i see some people like the green stuff, some like bondo some like zapagap. I just need something that works quick and i can use in the house. bondo stinks bad..


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

Edgar Fernandez

Charlotte,NC
:wave:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 2 2006, 02:06 AM~6678812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## drnitrus

Renato

somewhere in NJ


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

David 

MIDWEST WONDER !

MO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THIS IS FOR TJAYS NEW RIDE ! 



























Cant wait to see the really 1 sportin it !


----------



## MARINATE

EDDIE 

PHOENIX, ARIZONA


----------



## Mr Biggs

MASTER BUILDER.!

KING OF KING'S, IN THE LAND OF THE LOST..213 CALIFA'S.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 4 2006, 02:11 PM~6691416
> *MASTER BUILDER.!
> 
> KING OF KING'S, IN THE LAND OF THE LOST..213 CALIFA'S.........
> *


 :worship: :angel: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 02:21 PM~6691484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HE SAID KING OF KINGS ! 


LICK BALLS MARINATE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Is the Baby doing good !?!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 01:24 PM~6691506
> *HE  SAID  KING  OF  KINGS !
> LICK BALLS MARINATE !
> *


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Travis

West Palm Beach FL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 02:25 PM~6691513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heres what your little smiley is reading !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 01:24 PM~6691512
> *Is  the  Baby  doing  good !?!
> *











YES SIR SHE IS WELL WITH MOMMA AT HOME!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 01:31 PM~6691547
> *Heres  what  your  little  smiley  is  reading !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 4 2006, 01:11 PM~6691416
> *MASTER BUILDER.!
> 
> KING OF KING'S, IN THE LAND OF THE LOST..213 CALIFA'S.........
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 12:32 PM~6691560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## modeltech

Shannon, Fort Wayne, Indiana>>


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys want to play a game !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SOLO1

Aaron G 

Santa Fe, NM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 02:42 PM~6691613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I FEEL SORRY FOR YOUR MOTHER ! 

WHAT YOU SAY ABOUT MY MOMMA ! 

I DONT WANT KNOW TROUBLE ! 

HURRY UP AND BUY !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 01:42 PM~6691611
> *You  guys  want  to  play  a  game !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I found BIG C 's 5th grade picture !


----------



## twinn




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 01:45 PM~6691631
> *I found  BIG  C 's 5th grade  picture !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 4 2006, 02:45 PM~6691633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BOTH YOU ARE ACTING LIKE SOME BITCHS GIVE ME MY JOINT !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate , & Twinn !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 02:50 PM~6691670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you showin off the tape?


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: baby mini


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

B RAD ! FROM THE BOO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 4 2006, 02:53 PM~6691694
> *:biggrin: baby mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 02:59 PM~6691739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FLAVOR FLAV !
YOU KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THIS IS THE LAST TIME I SAY THIS ! 


My gel pens are from ROSE ART ! You Can find them at Wal Mart , CVS, or Walgreens ! 


















I had 16 PMs just this week asking about them ! The trick is that your paint must be flat ! It will not work on top of gloss coat ! It will stay wet till you clear it ! PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT !


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 03:09 PM~6691824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WHY I FUCKED YOUR BITCH ! 


HIT UM UP !


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE HOMIE SUGE NIGHT KILLED BOTH OF THEM FOOL'S. SNOOP AND DAZ ARE NEXT ON HIS LIST. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 4 2006, 03:28 PM~6691982
> *THE HOMIE SUGE NIGHT KILLED BOTH OF THEM FOOL'S.  SNOOP AND DAZ ARE NEXT ON HIS LIST. :biggrin:
> *


OH SHIT ! The Leak is out ! I bet he is also the 1 that set O.J. up ! 



I tried to get O.J. Over to the house for thanksgiving ! I Like the way he craves white meat ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 02:08 PM~6691812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT !
> *


whats up with that car?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 01:38 PM~6692079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S THE BEST SKETCH EVER. WHEN DAVE CHAPELL IS THE GRAND DRAGON OF THE KKK...THAT SHIT IS FUNNY AS HELL. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

Anyone know whos model GTO this is??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 4 2006, 03:40 PM~6692091
> *whats up with that car?
> *



I'll take a Caddy LIMO for it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 4 2006, 03:38 PM~6692079
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















BEFORE YOU GET UPSET ! THIS IS JUST A JOKE ! In No Way Is this ment to piss anyone off ! I Just seen this and Laughed !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 4 2006, 03:54 PM~6692172
> *Anyone know whos model GTO this is??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know the guy, Member of circle city modelers i think.


----------



## S-10sForever

Do you know where i could see more of his models?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 4 2006, 04:40 PM~6692503
> *Do you know where i could see more of his models?
> *


come to a show?


----------



## S-10sForever

I wish im in colorado....What show? where?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 4 2006, 04:51 PM~6692583
> *I wish im in colorado....What show? where?
> *


well..circle city modelers is a club in Indianapolis Indiana. So try there to start with


----------



## S-10sForever

haha


----------



## twinn

hey mini what kind of gel pens do u use :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Does any one have any info on were i can get more pics of this wagon or does any one have pics???? My next project.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 4 2006, 04:32 PM~6692866
> *hey mini what  kind of gel pens do u use :biggrin:
> *


X-2 WHO MAKES THEM?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 4 2006, 02:32 PM~6692866
> *hey mini what  kind of gel pens do u use :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 4 2006, 02:59 PM~6692201
> *I'll take a Caddy LIMO  for it !
> *


----------



## 408models

*Hey look, some one put miracle grow on MR.BIGGS 62 wagon from the build off. i think he's driving also. * *Saw this and reminded me of biggs wagon looks just like it.*


----------



## Adam pl

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2006, 03:53 PM~6693028
> *Hey look, some one put miracle grow on MR.BIGGS 62 wagon from the build off. i think he's driving also.  Saw this and reminded me of biggs wagon looks just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 dayum


----------



## S-10sForever

WOW thats a good find!!!

And a bad ass build!!!

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 4 2006, 12:53 PM~6691694
> *:biggrin: baby mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2006, 04:53 PM~6693028
> *Hey look, some one put miracle grow on MR.BIGGS 62 wagon from the build off. i think he's driving also.  Saw this and reminded me of biggs wagon looks just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im suprised it has a lifestyle plaque on it.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

ALL BUILDERS MUST BE HYBERNATING CAUSE IT'S DEAD


----------



## 408models

Yeah it did kind of die out for a bit.


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey biggs that wagon is a 62 right?


----------



## twinn

> ALL BUILDERS MUST BE HYBERNATING CAUSE IT'S DEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey jevries when will the hotwheels episode 2 come out?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 10:39 AM~6698076
> *Hey biggs that wagon is a 62 right?
> *


yup...


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 12:11 PM~6698874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


horn-car alarm and girl friend.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2006, 01:12 PM~6698885
> *horn-car alarm and girl friend.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## S-10sForever

lol thats funny!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 12:57 PM~6699210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw that in real life


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## drnitrus

thats a cool hauler :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

found this on a site.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## iced

car wars


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 01:18 PM~6699905
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like this pic cause the car is almost the same color as the dasani bottle :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 5 2006, 02:19 PM~6699913
> *car wars
> *


CAR WARS EPISODE 2


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 5 2006, 03:14 PM~6699872
> *found this on a site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats alberts.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

MINI REMEMBER THIS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

dam dave.you be teasing us with all those cars.knock that crap off.


----------



## 408models

KUSTOMBUILDER is that cutome made


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 04:25 PM~6699977
> *MINI REMEMBER THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 04:26 PM~6700029
> *dam dave.you be teasing us with all those cars.knock that crap off.
> *


I got to make up for the shit your not posting ! :0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS WHAT I LIKE TO RIDE.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 02:28 PM~6700049
> *<span style='colorurple'>Car wars episode 3*


----------



## 1ofaknd

hey mini, is that the kit suspension on the bronco?

I've got to build the new model king ford pickup for someone and i'm gonna need a nice jacked up lift for it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THE CRUB FEELERS !


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2006, 02:29 PM~6700059
> *COWBOYS IN THE HOUSE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 5 2006, 03:26 PM~6700031
> *KUSTOMBUILDER is that cutome made
> *


that was that resin one that carlos did.i think.and knoock that cowboy crap off also. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 04:30 PM~6700074
> *hey mini, is that the kit suspension on the bronco?
> 
> I've got to build the new model king ford pickup for someone and i'm gonna need a nice jacked up lift for it.
> *


Martin ! The lift and the tires are from th e MAD MUDDER By Monogram ! But They came with all the MID 80s HIGH ROLLER kits ! 










I had to add a little bit to keep from cuttin the body ! And i made all my own shocks !


----------



## Mr Biggs

DID WE WHIP YOUR TEAM TOO! :biggrin: OH MY BAD.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 04:31 PM~6700081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH ! GOT THIS !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 03:30 PM~6700076
> *WHAT YOU  KNOW  ABOUT THE  CRUB  FEELERS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY MINI WHATS A CRUB FEELERS :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

can i play too.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2006, 03:35 PM~6700127
> *DID WE WHIP YOUR TEAM TOO! :biggrin: OH MY BAD.
> *


so now you a stand up comic also huh.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 5 2006, 04:35 PM~6700127
> *DID WE WHIP YOUR TEAM TOO! :biggrin: OH MY BAD.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 03:36 PM~6700135
> *OH !  GOT THIS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOOL U GOT TENS ON IT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 04:36 PM~6700137
> *HEY MINI WHATS A CRUB FEELERS :biggrin:
> *


You Know that thing your always parkin your bike on ! THE CURB!


----------



## twinn

but he keeps them clean :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 04:37 PM~6700149
> *FOOL U GOT TENS ON IT
> *


But I Keep them Clean !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heres something yours Cant fuck wit !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 5 2006, 04:36 PM~6700143
> *can i play too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont Know ! Can You Keep up ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 408models




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 408models




----------



## iced

car wars episode 4 1/2


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 02:51 PM~6700254
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


luke skywalker vs dark vader


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 408models

OK IM DONE!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 03:56 PM~6700297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh dam you.dam dam dam.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

those license plates are cool. i got a decal maker at walmart on clearence for three bucks.i will try that if biggs lets me in the m.c.b.a.


----------



## 408models




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wut the fuck is that for?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 5 2006, 02:23 PM~6700494
> *wut the fuck is that  for?
> *


NOT DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU. JUST POSTING UP.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 5 2006, 04:38 PM~6700538
> *NOT DIRECTED TOWARDS YOU. JUST POSTING UP.
> *


hes lying.its for you. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i thaught so


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 02:39 PM~6700554
> *hes lying.its for you. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the help bro. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 5 2006, 05:05 PM~6700767
> *Thanks for the help bro. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  what are homies for?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 5 2006, 03:06 PM~6700777
> * what are homies for?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

http://community.webshots.com/user/supersport87
HEY KUSTOMBUILDER is that you caddy on that link above???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I WANTED TO TO SAY THANKS TO TWINN! 


Homie sent me a gift this week ! 2003 Lincoln Town car ! Well Its a limo But not for long ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: your welcome. and whats the name of those gel pens u use :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

where the wagons?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 05:29 PM~6700960
> *where the wagons?
> *


 :angry: no replys to my mails nothing i hope he didnt jack me cause i spent alot of money on those :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 5 2006, 05:31 PM~6700977
> *:angry: no replys to my mails nothing i hope he didnt jack me cause i spent alot of money on those :angry:
> *


no bueno carnal


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 5 2006, 06:29 PM~6700954
> *:biggrin: your welcome. and whats the name of those gel pens u use :cheesy:
> *



ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! </span>


----------



## twinn

:biggrin:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 07:01 PM~6701943
> *ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! ROSE ART ! </span>
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 5 2006, 06:29 PM~6700960
> *where the wagons?
> *


Yea ! Hoime ! Whats going down with these ?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey mini what do you use to do all those lil scribble details on your paint work   HA


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by twinn+Dec 5 2006, 05:31 PM~6700977-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: no replys to my mails nothing i hope he didnt jack me cause i spent alot of money on those :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 08:04 PM~6701964
> *Yea !  Hoime !  Whats  going  down with  these ?
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

30 User(s) are browsing this forum

damn, remember when it was never more then about 6 peeps in here at a time? lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 5 2006, 10:15 PM~6702576
> *Hey mini what do you use to do all those lil scribble details on your paint work   HA
> *


MY HANDS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 11:02 PM~6702983
> *30 User(s) are browsing this forum
> 
> damn, remember when it was never more then about 6 peeps in here at a time? lol
> *


But they dont post up shit ! we have only a few builders among us ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 11:05 PM~6703005
> *But they  post  up  shit !    we  have  only  a few  builders  among us !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


at least we got people looking now...back in the day there were never more then 5 or 6 at a time, including guests, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 11:06 PM~6703010
> *at least we got people looking now...back in the day there were never more then 5 or 6 at a time, including guests, lol.
> *



IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME !


----------



## twinn

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 09:02 PM~6702983
> *30 User(s) are browsing this forum
> 
> damn, remember when it was never more then about 6 peeps in here at a time? lol
> *



So break that down, it would be 25 Guest and 5 members?


----------



## LowandBeyond

why is it SOOOOOOOOOO SLOW? 
8 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, pokey6733


----------



## MARINATE

A MINI WHAT KIND OF PENS DO YOU USE?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 08:05 AM~6705652
> *A MINI WHAT KIND OF PENS DO YOU USE?
> *


 :uh: dumbass can't you read? Rose Art! I just want to know what stores carry them :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

SORRY DUMBASS WALMART CARRYS THEM


----------



## drnitrus

MINI What did you use to make those thin lines?


----------



## Kirby

Does anyone know if rose art makes gel pens? If so do they work well? :cheesy:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2006, 02:32 PM~6692868
> *Does any one have any info on were i can get more pics of this wagon or does any one have pics???? My next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*ANYBODY???????*


----------



## zfelix

looks like its in japan ask the post your rides topic


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 6 2006, 08:48 AM~6706240
> *looks like its in japan ask the post your rides topic
> *


i kind of thought so, thanks bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 5 2006, 05:20 PM~6700899-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  WANTED  TO  TO SAY  THANKS  TO  TWINN!
> Homie  sent  me  a  gift  this  week !  2003  Lincoln  Town  car !  Well  Its  a  limo    But  not  for  long !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hurry up and cut it. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Dec 5 2006, 05:13 PM~6700827
> *http://community.webshots.com/user/supersport87
> HEY KUSTOMBUILDER is that you caddy on that link above???
> *


yes.the grey one?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 01:34 PM~6706503
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Mullet! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

lmao


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I thinkits time to play cars ! Whos ready ?


----------



## modeltech

YEP,YEP!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 02:21 PM~6706803
> *I thinkits time  to  play  cars !  Whos  ready ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



David, how many total models you think your at right now? No including the 75685 projects you got going right now? lol


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 01:21 PM~6706803
> *I thinkits time  to  play  cars !  Whos  ready ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this bad boy looks like its floating over the table lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 6 2006, 01:29 PM~6706850
> *David, how many total models you think your at right now? No including the 75685 projects you got going right now? lol
> *


just over a few 100 or 2 or !


----------



## Kirby

Where do you keep them all? Can you post a picture?


----------



## MARINATE

a mini kick rocks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 6 2006, 02:59 PM~6707466
> *Where do you keep them all? Can you post a picture?
> *



lol! hERE THERE AND EVERYWHERE !

I have 135 at my parents house that i have never showed off yet ! 

but here is a link to see my stuff ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=296475&hl=


----------



## Kirby

Good lord you have alot of models. 

I have that courier minivan kit too, i just dont know how i want to build it yet...

Also i see you have 3 little red wagons. Want to get rid of one? I have one but i am missing the body!


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE ALL THE REAL BUILDERS AT?


----------



## zfelix

:wave:

i try to keep it as real as i can :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

atleast someone does!


----------



## Kirby

I'm real...just not real good! :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 01:59 PM~6708233
> *atleast someone does!
> *



hey bro what exact color is pinkys main body color??? and what brand


----------



## Kirby

dude someone deleted the dude post! lmfao thank god


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM HERE JUST LOOKING LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 6 2006, 04:06 PM~6708262
> *hey bro what exact color is pinkys main body color??? and what brand
> *


TAMYIA CANDY PINK!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 6 2006, 04:15 PM~6708341
> *IM HERE JUST LOOKING LIKE EVERYONE ELSE.
> *


THATS ALL THEY CAN DO BRO


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 03:28 PM~6708405
> *THATS ALL THEY CAN DO BRO
> *


look and buy ....but no building. im building my ass off right now.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 6 2006, 04:34 PM~6708472
> *look and buy ....but no building.  im building my ass off right now.
> *


right click save...right click save


----------



## Kirby

I dont get it? Who is that directed towards?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 04:36 PM~6708495
> *right click save...right click save
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I wish i had time to build ! Maybe next year !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 04:57 PM~6708558
> *I wish  i had  time  to  build !  Maybe  next  year  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 05:00 PM~6708574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 05:02 PM~6708593
> *NOW  SHUT THE  FUCK UP !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got green !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## twinn

children children :buttkick:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE

mini i found your lawnmower!
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckmower.jpg


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 6 2006, 05:12 PM~6708662
> *children children :buttkick:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 06:14 PM~6708684
> *mini i found your lawnmower!
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckmower.jpg
> *


Well I found your lady ! And no wonder why she hates her job ! 









old


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 04:11 PM~6708657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tee bag that hoe


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 05:20 PM~6708738
> *Well  I  found  your lady !  And  no  wonder  why  she  hates  her job !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old
> *


actually i found you
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckpontoonboat.jpg


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 04:20 PM~6708743
> *tee bag that hoe
> *


here's the link


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 06:21 PM~6708752
> *actually i found you
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckpontoonboat.jpg
> *



HEY GUYS Marinate has something to say !


----------



## MARINATE

found your horseshoes!
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckhorseshoes.jpg


----------



## MARINATE

a fool you wanna sling your harley?
http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckharley.jpg


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by iced+Dec 6 2006, 04:22 PM~6708766-->
> 
> 
> 
> here's the link
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at the link
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Dec 6 2006, 04:28 PM~6708792
> *a fool you wanna sling your harley?
> http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b210/boosteds13/other%20pics/*******%20stuffs/redneckharley.jpg
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that bike is tight


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 6 2006, 04:20 PM~6708743
> *tee bag that hoe
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI?????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.sexyandfunny.com/Condom.shtml


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.sexyandfunny.com/Koala.shtml


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate Picking up chick at a bar !

http://www.sexyandfunny.com/Oops.shtml


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate remember when you bought this kit ! 
http://www.sexyandfunny.com/PenisEnlarger.shtml


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 6 2006, 05:54 PM~6709081
> *Marinate  remember  when you  bought  this  kit !
> http://www.sexyandfunny.com/PenisEnlarger.shtml
> *


NO REMEMBER YOU LET ME BORROW IT! :0


----------



## MARINATE

SWEET!


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness

T-JAY U ASK FOR A PIC OF MY TRUCK I GOT FROM U WELL HERE IT IS..
*before*








*after*


----------



## Project59

Awsome bro Awsome!


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Look at this fucking spider I saw last night. The reason its white in one pic is because I tried to spray paint his ass. LoL


----------



## SOLO1

burn that dam thing. I was painting a model in my shed and I got bit by a brown recluse it f**ked me up. I had a hole in my leg the size of a golf ball man. :machinegun:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

WHERES MINIDREAMING AT?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 7 2006, 10:21 AM~6713105
> *burn that dam thing. I was painting a model in my shed and I got bit by a brown recluse it f**ked me up. I had a hole in my leg the size of a golf ball man. :machinegun:
> *


The body on this thing was the size of a blueberry. I couldnt get close enought o burn it. So I sparyed his ass.

didnt even have wd-40 to make a torch. LoL



My homie has been bit by those brown recluse before. def not a joke.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 7 2006, 08:15 AM~6713405
> *The body on this thing was the size of a blueberry. I couldnt get close enought o burn it. So I sparyed his ass.
> 
> didnt even have wd-40 to make a torch. LoL
> My homie has been bit by those brown recluse before. def not a joke.
> *



that was a BIGASS spider. :0 :0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

It was still there this morning. I first painted his ass gold metallic and you could see him sparkle. LoL. But he was still moving so I grabbed the white. High and Bored.


----------



## LowandBeyond

should have smashed the guts out that fucker!! I wouldn't have let that thing live. Then light him up.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i love burritos


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 7 2006, 07:55 AM~6713632
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i love burritos
> *


x2!!!!

CARNE ASADA BURRITOS ARE THE SHIT!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2006, 09:46 AM~6713587
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*Picked this up yesterday.*


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 7 2006, 08:00 AM~6713654
> *Picked this up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




it seems like one person asks for these kinda kits then a few days later everyone is gettin them lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 7 2006, 08:15 AM~6713405
> *The body on this thing was the size of a blueberry. I couldnt get close enought o burn it. So I sparyed his ass.
> 
> didnt even have wd-40 to make a torch. LoL
> My homie has been bit by those brown recluse before. def not a joke.
> *


I hate them fucken spider's. I feel sorry for them guy's that have to go under the house's to put cable of fix shit. I have my homie from dewey pest control come twice a month and spray. i ain't about to get bit. fuck that. over here we have the violine spider's there venum brake's down all your tissue into liquid.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 7 2006, 10:17 AM~6714102
> *I hate them fucken spider's. I feel sorry for them guy's that have to go under the house's to put cable of fix shit. I have my homie from dewey pest control come twice a month and spray. i ain't about to get bit. fuck that. over here we have the violine spider's there venum brake's down all your tissue into liquid.
> *


brown recluse spider or violin spider,poisonous nocturnal spider, Loxoceles reclusa, most common in the SE and S central United States. Adults are 3/8 in. (10 mm) long and are light brown with a dark, violin-shaped mark on the back near the head. In humans their venom kills the tissue surrounding a bite and leaves a deep sore, but only rarely does a bite result in death.

I have pictures of people's skin after these fuckers bite and it is nasty. Damn skin/tissue falling off rottign away. Nothing like cathcing widows or other spiders outside the house to get me all paranoid and not sleeping until every corner of the inside is checked. I have 3 kids and am always afraid a spider will crawl into their beds.


----------



## Pokey

Dammit 408, I WANT ONE OF THOSE KITS!!!

Where did you get that CelicaXX?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 7 2006, 09:39 AM~6714250
> *Dammit 408, I WANT ONE OF THOSE KITS!!!
> 
> Where did you get that CelicaXX?
> *


I bought it at my hobby store. They usally order on at a time to see how fast or good they sell.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Dec 7 2006, 11:36 AM~6713521-->
> 
> 
> 
> should have smashed the guts out that fucker!! I wouldn't have let that thing live.  Then light him up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imma get him today. I was already on one foot on a chair in the grass. lol. he was to high in the tree. i didnt want to fuck eith him to much at night, thats why he is white now. so i could see him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 7 2006, 01:17 PM~6714102
> *I hate them fucken spider's. I feel sorry for them guy's that have to go under the house's to put cable of fix shit. I have my homie from dewey pest control come twice a month and spray. i ain't about to get bit. fuck that. over here we have the violine spider's there venum brake's down all your tissue into liquid.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a homie of mine has been bitten a few times by the brown recluse. No a pretty sight. Thanksfully he is alive.
> 
> The smallest fucking things that we are a fraid of. You can stomp them, but at night when your sleeping. uh oh.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-raystrey_@Dec 7 2006, 01:26 PM~6714165
> *brown recluse spider or violin spider,poisonous nocturnal spider, Loxoceles reclusa, most common in the SE and S central United States. Adults are 3/8 in. (10 mm) long and are light brown with a dark, violin-shaped mark on the back near the head. In humans their venom kills the tissue surrounding a bite and leaves a deep sore, but only rarely does a bite result in death.
> 
> I have pictures of people's skin after these fuckers bite and it is nasty. Damn skin/tissue falling off rottign away. Nothing like cathcing widows or other spiders outside the house to get me all paranoid and not sleeping until every corner of the inside is checked. I have 3 kids and am always afraid a spider will crawl into their beds.
> *



Thats crazy.


----------



## 408models




----------



## drnitrus

:uh:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

mini


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2006, 01:24 PM~6714940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE

THATS MINIS GRILL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 7 2006, 02:48 PM~6715193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You Aldias Is pist ! Some 1 took there cart ! And a Quarter LOL!


----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

WANNA RACE?


----------



## drnitrus

Im gettin one


----------



## MARINATE

SWEET!


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2006, 01:24 PM~6714940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2006, 01:39 PM~6715112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats up with the spider webs on the tailpipe.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2006, 09:15 AM~6713751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats just racist


----------



## 408models

Found TWINNS cadi with some miracle grow also.


----------



## Pokey

Hey 408, that's a badass Gremlin! Got anymore pics of it?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 7 2006, 03:09 PM~6716392
> *Hey 408, that's a badass Gremlin! Got anymore pics of it?
> *


no, thats the only picture i found of it.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 7 2006, 04:08 PM~6715994
> *man thats just racist
> *


----------



## S-10sForever

HOLY SHIT!!! Thats wrong lowandslow!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models




----------



## iced

cool car


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I like the model better than the 1:1


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 7 2006, 05:07 PM~6716383
> *Found TWINNS cadi with some miracle grow also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 7 2006, 10:00 AM~6713654
> *Picked this up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where tha fuck did you get this :0

RYYYYAAAANNNN!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 8 2006, 08:24 AM~6721125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Zack, you were an ugly baby!!!! 




LoL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 8 2006, 06:59 AM~6721680
> *Damn Zack, you were an ugly baby!!!!
> LoL  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: looked better than you'll ever look :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 8 2006, 11:03 AM~6721702
> *:roflmao: looked better than you'll ever look :biggrin:
> *



I couldnt resist. Kinda looks like Mr. Bean! LoL


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2006, 04:17 AM~6721111
> *where tha fuck did you get this  :0
> 
> RYYYYAAAANNNN!!!! :biggrin:
> *


i bought it the other day at hobby store.


----------



## MARINATE

GOT TO START THE MORNING WITH A GOOD ONE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sorry it wont work !


----------



## 408models

NOT WORKING MINI


----------



## 408models

whats it under??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2006, 12:26 PM~6722459
> *whats it under??
> *


Marinates frist date ! 
http://www.google.com/


----------



## MARINATE

fucken ***


----------



## MARINATE

hood barbie


----------



## MARINATE

hood barbie


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 11:30 AM~6722470
> *Marinates  frist  date !
> http://www.google.com/
> *


 :angry: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2006, 12:46 PM~6722559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN ! Thats what i am talkin about ! 

TUPANGA !


----------



## 408models

Damn how old is she now????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2006, 12:56 PM~6722618
> *Damn how old is she now????
> *


I think 24 !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 12:01 PM~6722655
> *I think  24 !
> *


I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH HER SHE'S 26 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Twinn I dont now how you build models brother! With all those ladies you be posting up i would think you would be blind by now ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 12:02 PM~6722670
> *Twinn  I  dont  now  how  you  build  models  brother!  With  all those ladies  you  be  posting  up  i  would  think  you  would  be  blind by  now !  LOL!
> *


they r my insperation :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## 408models

crazy ass bikes or whatever you call them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i would think you could build you a bike to look like a car with 1 of those ! Just go to YEAR 1 and they have every body panel for the 60 to 76 impala or buy a rust bucket and just mud it up ! Think You would be the only one sporting a 64 impala that pedals ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

And some of you think we take are hobby to extreme

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/11/30/video-h...lly-functional/


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech

DAMN, THAT IS OUT THERE!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 12:38 PM~6723575
> *And  some  of  you think  we  take  are  hobby  to  extreme
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/11/30/video-h...lly-functional/
> *


that guy is fuckin insane!!!

now all i wanna see is a impala built like that with scaled down hydro pumps that really work! :0


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 11:50 AM~6722573
> *MAN  !  Thats  what  i  am  talkin  about !
> 
> TUPANGA !
> *


tapanga you wino.


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 8 2006, 04:37 PM~6723950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that rear camber is sick


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 01:38 PM~6723575
> *And  some  of  you think  we  take  are  hobby  to  extreme
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/11/30/video-h...lly-functional/
> *


damn i seen that door open, i thought it was j's workshop :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100039080.html


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 03:38 PM~6723575
> *And  some  of  you think  we  take  are  hobby  to  extreme
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/11/30/video-h...lly-functional/
> *


he takes ALMOST as long to build one car as KustomBuilder takes!! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

did a little paint mixing today


----------



## 408models

*This is on ebay right now for $100. WHAT DO YOU THINK????*


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2006, 05:40 PM~6725148
> *This is on ebay right now for $100. WHAT DO YOU THINK????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


please tell me how to do them flames


----------



## Project59

I got $15 cash :uh:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2006, 05:51 PM~6725249
> *I got $15 cash  :uh:
> *


shid my pockets are turned inside out




and a moth is comin out




















































:thumbsdown: :twak: :thumbsdown: :twak: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 408models

No it's not mine. i just posted to see if you all thought $100 was worth it.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2006, 05:57 PM~6725300
> *No it's not mine. i just posted to see if you all thought $100 was worth it.
> *


yeah for the paint job


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced+Dec 8 2006, 06:53 PM~6725265-->
> 
> 
> 
> shid my pockets are turned inside out
> and a moth is comin out
> :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :twak:  :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make more money in a hour then you make in a week buddy!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-iced_@Dec 8 2006, 07:11 PM~6725399
> *yeah for the paint job
> *


the paint job is really not that spectacular that would be easy to do!
really little boy go build something!!!!!! :banghead:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2006, 06:21 PM~6725451
> *I make more money in a hour then you make in a week buddy!!!!
> the paint job is really not that spectacular that would be easy to do!
> really little boy go build something!!!!!!  :banghead:
> *


i'm 13 and just gettin into custom car building


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 8 2006, 07:52 PM~6725733
> *i'm 13 and just gettin into custom car building
> *


none the less the paint job still isnt worth $100


----------



## iced

ok then


----------



## holly.hoodlum

I was gonna start my own thread but the pics came out messed up ...
red camero with patterns from the lo-lo cougar ...








sippinonsizzerb thanks for the wheels

b4 ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

red/red 64 impala w/tan interior...


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 8 2006, 08:21 PM~6726490
> *red/red 64 impala w/tan interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool dude


----------



## holly.hoodlum

burgundy purple metal flake 1979 monte car-low...


















mural...








^^
this is the mural I put on the back w/ testors decal paper...
but you can't even tell...









bigg up to BETOSCUSTUMS for hooking me up with this monte ...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

metallic gray w/ black interior 75' johan cutlass...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

my projects rides ...

66' rivi
suicide doors, flip front, custum interior the works...









the other is a 70' monte car-low...
everthing opens up facory... 
77 monte lights... ( can't hardly see it though)


----------



## holly.hoodlum

rip...


> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 8 2006, 08:09 PM~6726435
> *this was....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

is that a digi cam hollyhood???? I cant see anything in the pics try a diff setting


----------



## holly.hoodlum

my bad pplz for the bad pics , I have yet to invest in a digital camera...
thats kool though 07' right around the corner...


----------



## mitchapalooza65

haha no prob bro just asking, if its a disposable, take em outdoors in the day time with not too much sun on hte pic, around like 5 when its going down, itll get all the details


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 8 2006, 08:47 PM~6726622
> *haha no prob bro just asking, if its a disposable, take em outdoors in the day time with not too much sun on hte pic, around like 5 when its going down, itll get all the details
> *


 uffin:


----------



## twinn

cant wait to see better pics  hno: hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

dunno how many seen this, but check this out, its pretty cool, lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FQoPP0FqvE


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 8 2006, 05:21 PM~6725451
> *I make more money in a hour then you make in a week buddy!!!!
> the paint job is really not that spectacular that would be easy to do!
> really little boy go build something!!!!!!  :banghead:
> *



now days people charge a grip for airbrush work


----------



## MARINATE

I WANT TO THANK DRNITRUS...I TOLD HOMIE I WASN'T ABLE TO GET THE CAPRICE CAUSE OF THE BIRTH OF MY BABY DAUGHTER...LONG STORY SHORT HOMIE SENT IT TO ME ANYWAYS....YOUR THE MAN HOMIE...THANKS BRO!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2006, 03:17 PM~6730573
> *I WANT TO THANK DRNITRUS...I TOLD HOMIE I WASN'T ABLE TO GET THE CAPRICE CAUSE OF THE BIRTH OF MY BABY DAUGHTER...LONG STORY SHORT HOMIE SENT IT TO ME ANYWAYS....YOUR THE MAN HOMIE...THANKS BRO!
> *


congrats on both :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## twinn

:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2006, 03:17 PM~6730573
> *I WANT TO THANK DRNITRUS...I TOLD HOMIE I WASN'T ABLE TO GET THE CAPRICE CAUSE OF THE BIRTH OF MY BABY DAUGHTER...LONG STORY SHORT HOMIE SENT IT TO ME ANYWAYS....YOUR THE MAN HOMIE...THANKS BRO!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

Need to get some outdoor pics in the sun for this one..color is BAD

HOK Organic Green kandy over zenith gold base. With ice green pearl and Glacier vibrant pearl over top.











matching switchbox :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

That glacier pearl is awsome! used it once on my caprice and i came out beautiful untill the last clear coat wrinkled!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 10 2006, 06:54 PM~6736188
> *That glacier pearl is awsome! used it once on my caprice and i came out beautiful untill the last clear coat wrinkled!
> *


yep, that vibrant stuff is killer. Just like HOK ice pearl almost. I didn't think it was going to be blue, but it still came out pretty sweet looking


----------



## Linc

yeah the vibrace is very nice but VERY expensive!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Fuckin sweet Ryan. That color is bad!




I got some paint layed down this weekend. Nothing like that


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 9 2006, 05:17 PM~6730573
> *I WANT TO THANK DRNITRUS...I TOLD HOMIE I WASN'T ABLE TO GET THE CAPRICE CAUSE OF THE BIRTH OF MY BABY DAUGHTER...LONG STORY SHORT HOMIE SENT IT TO ME ANYWAYS....YOUR THE MAN HOMIE...THANKS BRO!
> *


Aww your making me blush :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: No problem Homie!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Anyone have a Gas Powered RC they are selling?? Or trading for stuff??

I remember someone on here looking to sell one. Was a little while ago though. 

Any help is appreciated, thanks....


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 11 2006, 07:02 AM~6739601
> *Aww your making me blush :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  No problem Homie!!
> *


DIDN'T MEAN TO DO THAT HOMIE, BUT THANKS AGAIN BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

I was helping out my lady clean out some stuff in her garage when i came across this dioroma that i had started about 1 year ago. I had left it there at her house and just lost interest in it. I think i'm going to clean up all the parts and start a new one but smaller, this one my uncle had made it out of wood for me but it was just to big in scale for the parts.


----------



## MARINATE

DAM CLEAN IT UP & PUT THE 64 ON THE LIFT!


----------



## drnitrus

Now thats a great thing to find


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 10 2006, 05:43 PM~6736123
> *Need to get some outdoor pics in the sun for this one..color is BAD
> 
> HOK Organic Green kandy over zenith gold base. With ice green pearl and Glacier vibrant pearl over top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching switchbox  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD RYAN! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 11 2006, 12:05 AM~6738565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

WHERES ALL THE M.C.B.A BOYS AT! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 9 2006, 11:46 PM~6733189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS GONA B ME NEXT SUMMER


----------



## Pokey

Nice paint jobs guys!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 11 2006, 11:00 AM~6740991
> *IM HERE AT THE LIL FLEA MARKET & INFORAMTION CENTER. HOW MAY I HELP YOU. :biggrin:</span>*


----------



## MARINATE

YOU AIN'T LYING EITHER........CHINO SWAPMEET! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LIL SWAP MEET !?! 


I GUESS ITS TIME I CAN LET THIS GO !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 11 2006, 01:33 PM~6741555
> *LIL  SWAP  MEET !?!
> I GUESS  ITS  TIME  I  CAN  LET  THIS  GO !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PIGEON

FINALLY GOT HOLD OF A R/C SEMI TRUCK AT THE FLEA MARKET IMA PAINT IT AND ADD SMALL THINGS TO IT


----------



## Mr Biggs

who remember's where the web sight that carry's the 1971 rivi. link please.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 12 2006, 02:46 AM~6745365
> *who remember's where the web sight that carry's  the 1971 rivi. link please.
> *


Resin Relim ! I dont know the addy to the net off hand But Drnitrus just picked 1 up ! I get at him in a few hours and see !


----------



## Mr Biggs

ok thank's dog!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.resinrealm.net/RRGallery/

Here you go Brother !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 12:53 AM~6745398
> *http://www.resinrealm.net/RRGallery/
> 
> Here  you  go  Brother !
> *


thank's bro. you the man.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 12:53 AM~6745398
> *http://www.resinrealm.net/RRGallery/
> 
> Here  you  go  Brother !
> *



  I don't wanna even click on that. Will see too much shit I want and spend too much cash. :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 02:53 AM~6745398
> *http://www.resinrealm.net/RRGallery/
> 
> Here  you  go  Brother !
> *



Thats the one!!


----------



## zfelix

Holy shit they have about every resin i want!! exspecially the 1937 4 door sedan!!


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 11 2006, 07:33 AM~6739837
> *Anyone have a Gas Powered RC they are selling?? Or trading for stuff??
> 
> I remember someone on here looking to sell one. Was a little while ago though.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, thanks....
> *


How much you lookin to spend? Are you wanting an asphalt car or offroad. I've got Traxxas Jato with about $1000 in upgrades. I'm not really trying to sell it but for the right price I might. :biggrin: I'll get you some pics if you want to see it. Also I think Project59 had one for sale at one time.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 11:09 AM~6746145
> *How much you lookin to spend? Are you wanting an asphalt car or offroad.  I've got Traxxas Jato with about $1000 in upgrades. I'm not really trying to sell it but for the right price I might. :biggrin:  I'll get you some pics if you want to see it. Also I think Project59 had one for sale at one time.
> *



I was looking to pay about $200. or less for one. 

i found the one on here that homie was selling but its sold. prject59 had some post ionn that one with his in there. didnt think he was selling it though. 

there are a couple in the for sale thread on here. 

street


----------



## MARINATE

_*WHATS CRACKIN THIS MORNING HOMIES!*_


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 08:11 AM~6746160
> *I was looking to pay about $200. or less for one.
> 
> i found the one on here that homie was selling but its sold. prject59 had some post ionn that one with his in there. didnt think he was selling it though.
> 
> there are a couple in the for sale thread on here.
> 
> street
> *


They go for real cheap on ebay. Have you tried there? Look for a Traxxas with the 3.3 motor. Them motors will hit speeds of 70-75 with no mods. :0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 11:14 AM~6746177
> *They go for real cheap on ebay. Have you tried there? Look for a Traxxas with the 3.3 motor. Them motors will hit speeds of 70-75 with no mods. :0
> *


There is about 6875965 on ebay to choose from. And I know nothing about them to know what to look for.

My homie just got one and i painted it for him. And he let me drive it and it has the 3.3 motor. ohh wee its fast.

now i want to get one. more money for another hobby :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Whats crackin


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 11:11 AM~6746160
> *I was looking to pay about $200. or less for one.
> 
> i found the one on here that homie was selling but its sold. prject59 had some post ionn that one with his in there. didnt think he was selling it though.
> 
> there are a couple in the for sale thread on here.
> 
> street
> *



Ill trade you a jetski for it. LoL


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 08:29 AM~6746275
> *Ill trade you a jetski for it. LoL
> *


LoL.....If you was serious you would have a deal. :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 11:33 AM~6746301
> *LoL.....If you was serious you would have a deal. :biggrin:
> *



ill sell it for $5000. shipped if you were interested.

Do those RC cars have a lot of problems??


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 08:21 AM~6746224
> *There is about 6875965 on ebay to choose from. And I know nothing about them to know what to look for.
> 
> My homie just got one and i painted it for him. And he let me drive it and it has the 3.3 motor. ohh wee its fast.
> 
> now i want to get one. more money for another hobby  :biggrin:
> *


LoL....Your like me. I drove my buddies RC one day and went and got one the next.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 08:35 AM~6746318
> *ill sell it for $5000. shipped if you were interested.
> 
> Do those RC cars have a lot of problems??
> *


If you still have it come this Spring then I'll most likely buy it from ya.



I've never had any problems out of my RC in the year I've had it and I've run about 6 gallons of nitro through it since new. I beat the piss out of mine everytime i drive it. You might want to invest in aluminum control arms if you plan on runnin and jumpin it hard.


----------



## kansascutty

Hes letting it all hang out with the bird in the air like fuck the world........ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## S-10sForever

Did you get my pm Doc?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 12 2006, 12:48 PM~6746983
> *Did you get my pm Doc?
> *


about?


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## S-10sForever

woundering if you still had that caprise cop car and to let you know u should get ure money soon


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 12 2006, 01:09 PM~6747077
> *woundering if you still had that caprise cop car and to let you know u should get ure money soon
> *


caprices are gone
havent got your MO yet


----------



## S-10sForever

Do you know where i canfind a caprice like that one?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

anyone play paintball???

got one with a lot of goodies for sale.


----------



## kansascutty

Here you go Merc. This one has 2hrs left.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Jato-Os-engine...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 02:23 PM~6747177
> *Here you go Merc. This one has 2hrs left.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Jato-Os-engine...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



$270 and reserve not met. Thats a little out of my range. They are all about that though or more if I want a good one. Not my main priority right now, but i def want to get one soon.


----------



## kansascutty

Oops, didn't notice the reserve. :banghead:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 04:01 PM~6747674
> *Oops, didn't notice the reserve.  :banghead:
> *


what abouyt this one???

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRAXXAS-T-MAXX-TRX-3-3...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kansascutty

Thats a damn good deal. Thats gonna be my next RC.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 04:09 PM~6747719
> *Thats a damn good deal. Thats gonna be my next RC.
> *


here is the one for sale on here.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303953


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 01:18 PM~6747781
> *here is the one for sale on here.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=303953
> *


Not bad......Whats he want for it?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 04:20 PM~6747799
> *Not bad......Whats he want for it?
> *


he is asking $150. i just pmed about it 


which one you think is better?


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 12 2006, 01:21 PM~6747816
> *he is asking $150. i just pmed about it
> which one you think is better?
> *


In my opinion I'd say the Traxxas T-max just because your not limited to street use only plus its the better RC out of the 2.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think my new favorite online song i listen to when i am on the het would have to be 

BETOS CUSTOM TUNER SONG !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 01:18 PM~6748257
> *I think my  new  favorite  online  song  i  listen to  when i  am  on the  het  would  have  to be
> 
> BETOS CUSTOM  TUNER  SONG !
> *



MINI LIKES THE TERIYAKI BOYz

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 12 2006, 04:22 PM~6748293
> *MINI LIKES THE TERIYAKI BOYz
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


When i play that song my son starts dancing and its funny ! So i play it for him !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 12 2006, 01:44 PM~6748402
> *When i play  that  song  my  son  starts  dancing  and  its  funny  !  So  i play it  for  him !
> *



have u seen the movie tokyo drift??

when they are in a parkin garage they play that song and show hella smokin asin chicks :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 12 2006, 02:54 PM~6748464
> *
> when they are in a parkin garage they play that song and show hella smokin asin chicks :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 12 2006, 03:24 PM~6747833
> *In my opinion I'd say the Traxxas T-max just because your not limited to street use only plus its the better RC out of the 2.
> *


get a revo..way better then a tmaxx


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2006, 03:52 PM~6748840
> *get a revo..way better then a tmaxx
> *


GET THE ONE THAT GOES STRAIGHT FORWARD THE CURVES BACKWARDS  I HATE THOSE ONES


----------



## drnitrus

ttt for a sleepy morning :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 13 2006, 06:11 AM~6753205
> *ttt for a sleepy morning  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> *


WTF?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

fuck a donk! from this to......









this!


----------



## drnitrus

there you go

nice conversion


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 13 2006, 07:57 AM~6753323
> *there you go
> 
> nice conversion
> *


fuck all that donk shit.......


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2006, 06:59 AM~6753327
> *fuck all that donk shit.......
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

I FINALLY FOILED & CLEARED MY 56!


----------



## SOLO1

nice and clean :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2006, 06:52 PM~6748840
> *get a revo..way better then a tmaxx
> *


what model you suggest??


----------



## modeltech

beautiful, man!!! marinate puttin the skills down!!! nice and slick!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 13 2006, 08:55 AM~6753540
> *beautiful, man!!! marinate puttin the skills down!!! nice and slick!!!!!
> *


THANX BRO!


----------



## twinn

:0 clean homie


----------



## drnitrus

damn that looks good


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 12 2006, 03:52 PM~6748840
> *get a revo..way better then a tmaxx
> *


Very true, but he was asking which one was better between the T-Max and the other car he posted. I'll dust that Revo with my Jato like it aint even moving. :0


----------



## modeltech

ya, but your jato is 2 wheel drive and 10th scale, and the revo is 4 wheel drive and twice the size!!!


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 13 2006, 08:17 AM~6753656
> *ya, but your jato is 2 wheel drive and 10th scale, and the revo is 4 wheel drive and twice the size!!!
> *


I know that..... :uh:


----------



## modeltech

depends on what he wants i guess!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 13 2006, 07:38 AM~6753455
> *I FINALLY FOILED & CLEARED MY 56!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam how did i miss this one...looking good EDDIE!!!!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

This one any good???

They have this Traxxas Rusteler for $189. at the local hobby shop.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Rustler-2-5-w-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 13 2006, 10:30 AM~6754468
> *This one any good???
> 
> They have this Traxxas Rusteler for $189. at the local hobby shop.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Rustler-2-5-w-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *




box kits are no fun-----build it custom 

All of mine are tube chassis built from scratch, different axles on each


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6754498
> *box kits are no fun-----build it custom
> 
> All of mine are tube chassis built from scratch, different axles on each
> *


You cant mod them at all??


----------



## SOLO1

Thats a good deal for that truck. This is one of mine I got like 2,500 in it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 13 2006, 09:36 AM~6753788
> *dam how did i miss this one...looking good thanks ANTHONY!*


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 13 2006, 01:40 PM~6754526
> *Thats a good deal for that truck. This is one of mine I got like 2,500 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight. 

Damn they coming out of the woodworks now. Anyone got one for sale $200. -$300 range.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

This one has 4 hours left. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...49694&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

another

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...92269&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## kansascutty

Check this one out .

http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Jato-2-5-Nitro...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kansascutty

There I fixed the link.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 13 2006, 02:21 PM~6754734
> *Check this one out .
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-Jato-2-5-Nitro...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I got that one in my watch list too.

Seems like its nice. 

What kind of chance am I taking buying a used one.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6754767
> *I got that one in my watch list too.
> 
> Seems like its nice.
> 
> What kind of chance am I taking buying a used one.
> *


Well it says its only had a gallon of nitro ran through it so thats not bad at all. Really thats about the break in point.


----------



## kansascutty

Those sale new for about $330.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 13 2006, 02:36 PM~6754836
> *Those sale new for about $330.
> *


Stock though right? I might go ahead and bid on it. Well see. Maybe one of the other two I just psoted also.

i dont knwo, there is too many to choose from LoL.


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 13 2006, 11:42 AM~6754858
> *Stock though right? I might go ahead and bid on it. Well see. Maybe one of the other two I just psoted also.
> 
> i dont knwo, there is too many to choose from LoL.
> *


Yep, thats stock. Get you a RC CarAction mag and read through the articles and that will help you with your decision and also aftermarket parts. Do you have a Hobby Town USA around you? Our Hobby Town here has display models that they will let you test drive them in there parking lot before buying.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Dec 13 2006, 02:49 PM~6754885
> *Yep, thats stock. Get you a RC CarAction mag and read through the articles and that will help you with your decision and also aftermarket parts. Do you have a Hobby Town USA around you? Our Hobby Town here has display models that they will let you test drive them in there parking lot before buying.
> *


We have some that will prolly let you test drive them. I might check that out this weekend.




anyone have a t-mopbile phone fopr sale????????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 13 2006, 11:06 AM~6754990
> *We have some that will prolly let you test drive them. I might check that out this weekend.
> anyone have a t-mopbile phone fopr sale????????
> *




check ebay!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 13 2006, 12:06 PM~6754990
> *We have some that will prolly let you test drive them. I might check that out this weekend.
> anyone have a t-mopbile phone fopr sale????????
> *


check your local craigslist maybe


----------



## S-10sForever

What can i use to revome spray paint from a model body? 
i know its been posted befor but i cant find it and the search isnt working for me.


Thanks so much


----------



## stilldownivlife

i used easy off oven cleaner on my wagon 
but ive seen people that use castol degreaser (purple jug)
 



got some ink done monday nite :biggrin: 









the same guy that did my skulls 
he said if i get a bunch of ideas together he will charge me 300 and tat me from open to close or as long as i can stand 
that should finish my left sleve up


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice i wish i could finish my sleave


----------



## stilldownivlife

check this site out 
http://www.tribalmotorworks.com/bikes.php?id2=53&ids=37,

kip is a friend of the family up in traverse city mi 
and a super down to earth nice guy 

i talked with my brother the other day and didnt realize he had blown up since ive been down here (with some finacial backing)
check out the pics of all of his bikes very lowrider style influenced with straight laces and candy paint 

if i dont sell my 64 im gonna talk with him about doing a heavy metalflake paintjob on it 

im just so happy for him and his family its too cool to see a local boy making dough doing what he loves


----------



## stilldownivlife

my left sleave is gonna be skulls, cards, cash, jokerbrand logo type of shit and my right sleave is gonna be st. christopher crosses angels and jesus 

like good and evil kinda :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Cool. i love tats. i got a bunch. might go get tattood on friday


----------



## stilldownivlife

post up pics man 
i cant see enough tats :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

here are most of the bikes from 
tribal motor works traverse city mi


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got my case in today. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 13 2006, 01:30 PM~6755700
> *just got my case in today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

they come with a nice speaker system and guitar.


----------



## modeltech

cool, i am lookin to pick one of those up with my caddy this weekend!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 13 2006, 02:41 PM~6755754
> *cool, i am lookin to pick one of those up with my caddy this weekend!!!
> *


good luck they don't released out to the public till dec 20th :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

i work part time for a local hobby shop, here in town, and he says he is suppose to have them by saturday!! but, you very well could be right!! it wouldn't be the first time he got release times mixed up!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

on the side of my box's it say do not release till dec 20th...


----------



## modeltech

well, i wont tell will you???? lol!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 13 2006, 04:30 PM~6755700
> *just got my case in today.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Likes like a NEW item at the  LIL Swap Meet and Info Center !


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

Orders your today. I have two cases and will not order more. $12.00 plus shipping.









[/quote]


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 13 2006, 03:06 PM~6755908
> *well, i wont tell will you???? lol!!!
> *


WHO ME TELL???? DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT. I PLEAD THE 5TH.


----------



## modeltech

ha,ha!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> Orders your today. I have two cases and will not order more. $12.00 plus shipping.


[/quote]


----------



## twinn

just arrived going to be a busy 2007


----------



## S-10sForever

Why isnt anyone chatting?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 13 2006, 01:16 PM~6755448
> *my left sleave is gonna be skulls, cards, cash, jokerbrand logo type of shit and my right sleave is gonna be st. christopher crosses angels and jesus
> 
> like good and evil kinda  :biggrin:
> *



Thats about the same shit I wanna do but good on my arms and evil on my legs. That way I can cover the evil shit better. 
Arms will be shit like Praying hands, crosses, the kids names, clouds, open bible. 
Legs will be skulls and shit, flames, all that stuff. 

Been itching for more ink!


----------



## swanginbows

i picked this up at the local f.y.e, i started to watch it but i decided ill save it for my plane ride to texas


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## modeltech

What up????


----------



## drnitrus

lets get a early bird rollcall. 

Im usually on about 7:30-8am eastern time


----------



## twinn

5:45am at work


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 14 2006, 08:55 AM~6759183
> *5:45am at work
> *


ouch im just rollin out of bed at that time


----------



## modeltech

between 7:30 and 8:00am!!! i am in indiana though!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 14 2006, 07:58 AM~6759195
> *ouch  im just rollin out of bed at that time
> *


i roll out of bed at 3:45am :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 14 2006, 10:13 AM~6759445
> *i roll out of bed at 3:45am :angry:
> *


ive had to do that before too, all i can say is more power to you
that shit SUCKS


----------



## betoscustoms

Rollcall: I turn my computrer on at 6am every morning at work and check LIL to see who's on. 
I'm up at 4am and leave at 4:30am for a 70mile drive. Takes about 1hr and 15 minutes with lil traffic, getting home is a different story, major traffic almost 2hours to get home sometimes longer, but the pay is great :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I'M UP AT 4:30 EVERY MORNING 15 MINUTE DRIVE TO WORK........ :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Up at 6:00 a.m (pst). 45 min drive, and start at 8:00.


----------



## drnitrus

damn beto that is one long ass ride
my ride is about 35 miles in the morning its about 45 minutes but at night its usually an hour or more


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GET UP AT 5:30AM TAKE SHOWER, HAVE BREAKFAST, AND LEAVE MY HOUSE AT 6:55 TO GET AT MY WORK BY 7:AM. I LIVE ONLY 3 MIN FROM WORK. THANK GOD.


----------



## twinn

45 min drive to work at 4am the freeways r dead 1 1/2 hour drive home gotta love that 5 freeway


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn you guys get up early :scrutinize: 

if i work a double i gotta get outta bed at like 9:30
shower and get ready to be at the boat by 10:30
(i also get my wife up and goin)

i only live a couple miles from work so the drive only takes like 2-5 min

work from 10:30 to 4:30
come home and grab some lunch 
get back to the boat by 6:30
and get done at 12:00

thats my schedual on the weekends fri sat sun 
but during the week i just do the nite cruise usally 

i work on a casino boat


----------



## S-10sForever

HAHA

I go to work at 12:30 PM

Get off at 8:30 AM

Sleep till i wake up. haha

Im a Baker at my local bakery!!!


----------



## 408models

I saw one of these at my hobby shop, i think i might pick one up.


----------



## raystrey

damn I am one of the lucky ones

I get up at 6 am , shit , shower, shave and out the door by 6:45.

I take a nice 10 minute walk to work since the plant I work at is very close to home.

I am a production manager at ACS ( affiliated computer services) based from Dallas and has various plants here in Mexico.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 14 2006, 10:34 AM~6759816
> *HAHA
> 
> I go to work at 12:30 PM
> 
> Get off at 8:30 AM
> 
> Sleep till i wake up. haha
> 
> Im a Baker at my local bakery!!!
> *


and you have all that time to build.but we dont see u post SHIT HAHAHA


----------



## MARINATE

he's not a builder.......


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 14 2006, 11:42 AM~6759839
> *I saw one of these at my hobby shop, i think i might pick one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! 












they also have a pinto out too !


----------



## MARINATE

sweet....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 14 2006, 11:34 AM~6759816
> *HAHA
> 
> I go to work at 12:30 PM
> 
> Get off at 8:30 AM
> 
> Sleep till i wake up. haha
> 
> Im a Baker at my local bakery!!!
> *



I thought you were a tatoo artiest ? 


Now your a baker , Faker! Right up the ass dick taker ! LOL! 


Man you have too many stories ! Its had to keep them stright ! I am going to have to add a table of contents to your profile !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Little look at a few more Hidden built rides At MINIDREAMS INC.



































Something that was a blast to build ! Its about 11yrs old!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2006, 12:49 PM~6760851
> *LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they also  have  a  pinto  out  too !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah i saw the pintos also. i think i might pick one of each up. those are pretty sik.


----------



## drnitrus

damn dog like i said earlier you keep comin out with new shit how many do you got!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 14 2006, 04:04 PM~6760902
> *yeah i saw the pintos also. i think i might pick one of each up. those are pretty sik.
> *


I think i build these 2 as protouring , hot rod magazine style ! To me they arent lowriding fit ! LOL! But they look neat on these 13x7s ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 14 2006, 04:06 PM~6760910
> *damn dog like i said earlier you keep comin out with new shit  how many do you got!!!
> *



I got a little something ,something here and there ! LOL! :biggrin: 

I think we should have a post a 56 day ! Just cause its the end of 06 and 56 would be a 50 yr anny ! 


HERES MY 56 ! Lets see what others are out there !


----------



## MARINATE

SHOWOFF


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 04:19 PM~6760951
> *SHOWOFF
> *


You want me to show it off ! OK ! Here you go! 



























































































How you like that ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

LOOK AT ME I'M A POST WHORE


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

HOLD ON LET GET THE CLOCK OUT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 04:28 PM~6760973
> *LOOK AT ME I'M A POST WHORE
> *


What ? 


Cause i have 

3679
- your 
2697

which only = 
982 

More post then you I am a post whore ? Is it that You joined in 2004 and i start in 2006 I got 982  more post already ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WANT ! 

Green is for envy As i am in the Haters sight!


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
oh man i cant stop laughing


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 14 2006, 06:29 PM~6761520
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> oh man i cant stop laughing
> *


Thats how i picture the faces of the haters that see what we BUILDERS are getting done ! 

BLANK and LOST !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 06:36 PM~6761538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL!


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 06:50 PM~6761609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !
pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !
pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !
pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !pit stop !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 06:54 PM~6761637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I knowed i made a good choice !


----------



## MARINATE

she just wants me for my body!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 06:54 PM~6761637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hate to mention this right now but you owe me 32,000 dallors in legal fees !


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC

Damn this place is dead tonight!


----------



## 1ofaknd

david your one crazy man, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 14 2006, 04:54 PM~6761637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"I'd give my two left lug nuts for something like that" 





> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 14 2006, 07:20 PM~6762070
> *Damn this place is dead tonight!
> *


X2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9  :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 15 2006, 12:27 AM~6763706
> *donk crusher<a href=\'http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ</a>
> *


I just watched that a little while ago.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just thought i would share the very frist model that i built to get me my frist trophy ! 










































It was my frist time getting an award and it was for 1st place BOMB and to top it off ! IT WAS THE BEST LOWRIDER !

Frist every showin ! i had just got it built about 2 days before the show ! I Had went to this same show for 2 yrs and never got anything ! But This time the 4 hour trip was worth it ! 

I Know we all didnt come stright into the hobby killin um with are builds ! We all learn on the way to being a great builder ! KEEP BUILDING ! The last few weeks have been getting slower and slower ! I feel like there are only a few people on here that are building ! Whats the reason for the drop in builders? 


I know there are fools on here all the time but no topics are ever started or Bumped unless its by the the person that started it cause something is in it they want to sale ! 

And why are there topics about projects that just seem to sit in primer for months at a time ! Progress photo are ment to see what you are building ! 

There are a handfull of cool dudes on here to talk shit with and make fun of others BUT WHY DONT YOU BUILD ? You got time to be on LayitLow , so there should be time to build ? Thats why i got the clock ! To prove how much can be done in a time limit area ! 


Come on guys let get into the hobby like it should be ! TO BUILD ! SHOW! AND SHARE ! 

Stop Bullshiting and get into it ! Buy Your kits to build or part out dont snach them up and hide them ! 

And if you dont have a built model to show off then dont spit word that deface someone else as they build ! This should be a group of BROTHERS ! 

Sorry ! But i been stressed the last few days on some things and this is just something i wanted off my chest ! 

You all can man up and say what you feel but be ready to handle the reactions ! 

Minidreams Inc.


----------



## LowandBeyond

seems like this topic is about the only one that does get bumped? 
I build, just not very good. But fuckit, Like I said b4. If you look back when I started getting back into this (around a year ago) My skills have come ALONG way. I'm pretty proud of the work I have done and how my skills have come up, and they will just keep getting better.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 15 2006, 04:25 AM~6764046
> *seems like this topic is about the only one that does get bumped?
> I build, just not very good.  But fuckit, Like I said b4. If you look back when I started getting back into this (around a year ago) My skills have come ALONG way.  I'm pretty proud of the work I have done and how my skills have come up, and they will just keep getting better.
> *


you just aout took the words out of my mouth. Only difference is i got back into it a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## EVIL C

TO ALL THAT HATE HI RIDER  SORRY I HAD TO SAY IT


----------



## EVIL C

FORGOT ADD I LOVE LOW LOW & HI RIDERS MOVEMENT SORRY


----------



## modeltech

mini, i just think alot of times, this time of year people are shoppin and getting stuff done for the holidays!! but, i have been buildin i got my 64 about done and i picked up the lowrider caddy and another 70 monte lowrider and 3 sets of wheels last night!! so hold tight i am going to through some shit out here!! certainly not the quility that you build but, each build is going to get better and better!!!


----------



## Kirby

I'm still new here but i am building as well. Nothing that would amaze any of you but i enjoy it. I havnt shared my latest projects because they are not lowriders. I just finished a trans am thats smokey and the bandit style. Didnt come out perfect but came out nice enough for me. Painted a couple of bodys. My pictures are not real clear coming off my cell phone so i havnt shared recently because of that. Once i clear a few more off my desk i'll be building more lowriders again.


----------



## Mr Biggs

I HEAR YOU DAVID.  
I STOP POSTING CAUSE I GOT TIRED OF BEING ONE OF ONLY A FEW BUILDER'S SHOWING THIER BUILD'S, WHEN THERE ARE LIKE 60 GUY'S ON HERE THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO BE BUILDER'S.
DON'T GET ME WRONG IM STILL BUILDING NON STOP JUST NOT POSTING PIC'S.
I KNOW IT'S THE HOLIDAY'S AND SHIT BUT I STILL BUILD CAUSE IT JUST MY WAY OF LIFE, AND WHAT I LOVE TO DO. I HAVE A VERY HIGH POSITION AND DEMANDING JOB. BUT I STILL FIND THE TIME TO BUILD. BUT I GUESS THAT'S JUST ME.

THANK'S
MR BIGGS 
M.C.B.A. PRESIDENT


----------



## BiggC

I've been working on this while I'm waiting for my truck in the last stage of primer to dry. It started out as the Ghostbusters car then I filled in the rear windows and I'm changing it into a Hearse. Most of the body work is done, just a few little touch ups left to do. :cheesy: 


























I'm not sure on what wheels I'll use yet.


----------



## modeltech

YES, I LIKE IT A HEARSE WITH PUMPS!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 15 2006, 08:33 AM~6765146
> *I HEAR YOU DAVID.
> I STOP POSTING CAUSE I GOT TIRED OF BEING ONE OF ONLY A FEW BUILDER'S SHOWING THIER BUILD'S, WHEN THERE ARE LIKE 60 GUY'S ON HERE THAT ARE SUPPOSED TO BE BUILDER'S.
> DON'T GET ME WRONG IM STILL BUILDING NON STOP JUST NOT POSTING PIC'S.
> I KNOW IT'S THE HOLIDAY'S AND SHIT BUT I STILL BUILD CAUSE IT JUST MY WAY OF LIFE, AND WHAT I LOVE TO DO.  I HAVE A VERY HIGH POSITION AND DEMANDING JOB. BUT I STILL FIND THE TIME TO BUILD.  BUT I GUESS THAT'S JUST ME.
> 
> THANK'S
> MR BIGGS
> M.C.B.A. PRESIDENT
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2006, 05:49 AM~6764398
> *TO ALL THAT HATE HI RIDER     SORRY I HAD TO SAY IT
> *


NOW THAT'S


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2006, 12:13 PM~6765926
> *NOW THAT'S
> *


the only reason i hate them is because i see them all the time




yesterday i saw a light blue jaguar on 28's :uh: :uh: :uh: 







think about it


----------



## bigdogg323

:ugh: some cars look cool on them n some don't but a jag not really that shit looks nasty


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 15 2006, 04:46 PM~6766360
> *the only reason i hate them is because i see them all the time
> yesterday i saw a light blue jaguar on 28's :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> think about it
> *



I doubt you saw a jag on 28's. Highly doubt it.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i feel ya mini 
and i have been slacking in the plastic dept 

right now i am foiling my blue monte that has been sitting doing nothing for a couple months hopefully this will kick me back into gear 
and rejuvinate my love for the hobby when i get that accomplished feeling

i was working on my s10 but fk up the paint and tryed to rush some of the bodywork in the bed and it looks like a total rush job 


i could come up with a million excuses like the loss of a friend, holliday shopping, work ect ect 
but truth is i got lazy and havent really finished shit in the last couple months 
:dunno: 

but i was just thinking to my self 
goddamn a closet full of models why am i spending so much time on ebay looking for more shit to buy instead of building what i got 

i think i have had my lil ceseta and its time to get back to it :thumbsup:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 15 2006, 01:56 PM~6766419
> *I doubt you saw a jag on 28's. Highly doubt it.
> *


well it was ove 24's


----------



## stilldownivlife

oh and that 57 is baaaad :thumbsup:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn....there ain't no one on tonight. Everyone out doing shit or something...cept me....lol. Well shit now be a good time to get building, get some shit posted up. :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Oh yeah, BiggC...is that the Ghostbusters car? A friend of mine did one of them up a few years back, came out pretty clean!


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

I came on to check my bid on ebay. I won this earlier.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...42832&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Kirby

Looks clean, nice buy!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 15 2006, 06:49 AM~6764398
> *TO ALL THAT HATE HI RIDER     SORRY I HAD TO SAY IT
> *


we got a pic of my daugther doin that too.. she was just sittin there eatin her bottle with her middle finger up, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

quiet tonight


----------



## Mr Biggs

these are clean kit's pick'em up whyle there hot..


----------



## bigdogg323

fuck yeah got 2 magnums today there sweeeeeeeet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 15 2006, 08:17 PM~6767788
> *I came on to check my bid on ebay. I won this earlier.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...42832&rd=1&rd=1
> *


Nice truck.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness

where can i get one of those magnum..


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Are they gonna release the charger?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 15 2006, 11:47 PM~6768852
> *where can i get one of those magnum..
> *


I HAVE 2 CASE'S BUT THOSE ARE SOLD. I THINK BETO STILL HAS A FEW LEFT.


SIZZERB....MY HOMIE SAID THEY SHOULD COME OUT IN THE NEXT FEW MONTH'S OR EARLYER HE GET FIRST DIBS ON THEM. SO I'LL KEP YOU GUY'S POSTED. HE JUST GOT THE CHARGER R/C IN 1/24 SCALE. THEY ARE REAL CLEAN.


----------



## Linc

the walmart where i live has tones of those for $9!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 10:22 AM~6770516
> *the walmart where i live has tones of those for $9!
> *


OF THE WAGON'S.? IT HAS A RELEASE DATE OF DEC 20TH.


----------



## Linc

yup :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 10:31 AM~6770547
> *yup :biggrin:
> *


YOU SHOULD PIC SOME UP THEY ARE CLEAN KIT'S. I HAVE ALOT OF PLANS FOR THEM.


----------



## Linc

not really my cup of tea, i like old school stuff, OG lowrider! :biggrin: thats my style! mini trucks and OG! :biggrin: :thumbsup: but if people are having a hard time finding them, hit me up and i'll go grab a few for you! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 10:38 AM~6770580
> *not really my cup of tea, i like old school stuff, OG lowrider! :biggrin: thats my style! mini trucks and OG! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: but if people are having a hard time finding them, hit me up and i'll go grab a few for you! :biggrin:
> *


I BUILD EVERYTHING HOMIE. FROM O.G. TO NEW SCHOOL. FROM STREET MACHINE TO TOP FUELL. THAT'S HOW I TIGHTEN UP MY SKILLZ!


----------



## Linc

what car has a release date of dec 20? the magnum wagon? the have been here for sale for a few months!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 10:56 AM~6770657
> *what car has a release date of dec 20? the magnum wagon? the have been here for sale for a few months!
> *


YUP THE MAGNUM. AT LEAST THAT'S WHAT IT SAY'S ON MY BOX'S


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont really want to bug anyone about this but member a few weeks ago i had posted that my grandmother wasnt doing to good ! Well Last week Everything changed ! She woke up was starting to eat on her own again and then Last night They took her out of the hospital and put here in a recover home for 2 weeks ! My mom and dad were going to bring her home on monday to save her money and recover there and not at the home ! My mom has just signed all the papers and got medacad to pay for the med bed , and kedney pump ! 

Then about 20mins ago my dad called and said she was just seating there in the room and Like with no sign at all it was over ! My Grandma past away ! A few of you had asked how things were and i was happy to report that things were going go ! I Guess the lord has a plan for all of us ! SO if you have a chance to say I LOVE YOU ! And GOOD BYE to anyone in you life take advantage of the time you have ! 

I know shes not hurting anymore and will be with us forever ! I just the thought of not seeing here or being able to pop in and say hi anymore ! Well ! Thats about it for me today I got to handle the family things for a minute !


----------



## Day1Hustla

Sorry to hear that David...My prays and thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## zfelix

So sorry to hear that david i hope all is well and i'll pray for u and your family 

keep your head up bro


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Damn david, keep your head up----your right when you say shes in a better place, I hope its not too hard on ya. And about saying love you while you have the chance, you couldnt have said it better bro----prayin for you and your family


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

sorry for your loss may she rest in peace :angel: :angel: .....keep your head up bro


----------



## twinn

sorry for your loss david.may she est in piece homie   :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS DAVID. SHE IS NOW RESTING IN PEACE AND IN A BETTER PLACE BRO .IF YOU NEED ANYTHING GIVE ME A CALL. MY PRAYER'S ARE WITH YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN THIS TIME OF NEED. :angel: 

ANTHONY R.


----------



## drnitrus

Damn homie, the only topic i checked today and i see this.
Sorry to hear about the loss. She definitly is in a better place where she wont have to worry about pain and suffering. Keep your head up man. Shell be watching over you to make sure you guys are alright. My prayers go out to you and the family.
RIP
:angel:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2006, 12:29 PM~6771013
> *Dont  really  want  to  bug  anyone  about this    but  member  a  few weeks  ago i  had  posted  that  my  grandmother  wasnt  doing  to good !  Well  Last week  Everything  changed !  She  woke  up  was  starting  to  eat  on  her own again  and  then  Last  night  They  took  her  out  of  the hospital  and put  here  in  a recover home  for  2 weeks !  My  mom  and  dad  were  going  to  bring her home  on monday  to  save  her  money  and  recover  there  and  not  at the  home !  My  mom  has just  signed  all the  papers  and  got  medacad  to  pay  for the  med  bed , and  kedney pump !
> 
> Then  about  20mins ago  my  dad  called  and  said  she  was  just  seating  there in the  room  and Like  with  no  sign  at  all  it  was  over !  My  Grandma  past  away !  A  few  of  you  had  asked how  things  were and i  was  happy to  report  that  things  were  going  go ! I Guess the  lord  has a  plan  for  all  of  us ! SO if  you  have  a  chance  to  say  I LOVE  YOU !  And  GOOD BYE  to  anyone  in  you life  take  advantage  of  the  time  you  have  !
> 
> I  know  shes  not hurting  anymore  and will be  with  us forever ! I just  the thought  of  not  seeing  here  or  being  able  to pop in  and say hi  anymore !  Well !  Thats  about  it  for  me  today  I  got  to handle the  family  things  for  a  minute !
> *


Very sorry to hear about that David. Keep you head up this holiday season


----------



## Linc

i am very sorry to hear about your loss David, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, keep your head up. :angel:


----------



## bigdogg323

i'm sorry for ur loss homie we all feel for you we all know how it feels to lose a loved one que descanse en pas :tears: now she's an :angel: looking down at you smiling


----------



## E

sorry for your lose bro, r.i.p my prayers are with you


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone see that new nba brawl with the knicks and nuggets, carmelo slapped like a bitch :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

lol nope didnt catch that. but wish i did now HAHAHA


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 16 2006, 09:02 PM~6772716
> *lol nope didnt catch that. but wish i did now HAHAHA
> *


its all over the news, just turn it on msnbc or somethin


----------



## Mr Biggs

GOT BORED TONIGHT SO I OPENED THIS UP AND CUT THE BITCH.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 16 2006, 09:02 PM~6773082
> *GOT BORED TONIGHT SO I OPENED THIS UP AND CUT THE BITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's going to be sweet ass ride


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM GOING TO TAKE SOME PART'S FROM A DONER KIT THAT COST 5 TIME'S MORE THEN THIS KIT. :biggrin: AND PUT IT ON RIGHT NOW..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 16 2006, 10:09 PM~6773122
> *IM GOING TO TAKE SOME PART'S FROM A DONER KIT THAT COST 5 TIME'S MORE THEN THIS KIT. :biggrin: AND PUT IT ON RIGHT NOW..
> *


show us some pics when u do it :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HERE IS THE KIT I'LL BE USING. :0


----------



## Kirby

oh man..this camero just got badder!!


I am going to build a gasser out of that 50 ford truck i got off bigpoppa...what color should i go with? how bout the engine? what color block?


----------



## Linc

holy shit! thats going to be 1 bad ass build!


----------



## Mr Biggs

TEST FIT ONLY


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2006, 01:29 PM~6771013
> *Dont  really  want  to  bug  anyone  about this    but  member  a  few weeks  ago i  had  posted  that  my  grandmother  wasnt  doing  to good !  Well  Last week  Everything  changed !  She  woke  up  was  starting  to  eat  on  her own again  and  then  Last  night  They  took  her  out  of  the hospital  and put  here  in  a recover home  for  2 weeks !  My  mom  and  dad  were  going  to  bring her home  on monday  to  save  her  money  and  recover  there  and  not  at the  home !  My  mom  has just  signed  all the  papers  and  got  medacad  to  pay  for the  med  bed , and  kedney pump !
> 
> Then  about  20mins ago  my  dad  called  and  said  she  was  just  seating  there in the  room  and Like  with  no  sign  at  all  it  was  over !  My  Grandma  past  away !  A  few  of  you  had  asked how  things  were and i  was  happy to  report  that  things  were  going  go ! I Guess the  lord  has a  plan  for  all  of  us ! SO if  you  have  a  chance  to  say  I LOVE  YOU !  And  GOOD BYE  to  anyone  in  you life  take  advantage  of  the  time  you  have  !
> 
> I  know  shes  not hurting  anymore  and will be  with  us forever ! I just  the thought  of  not  seeing  here  or  being  able  to pop in  and say hi  anymore !  Well !  Thats  about  it  for  me  today  I  got  to handle the  family  things  for  a  minute !
> *


Hey Dave 
sorry for your lose. Thought and prayers from the V. Family
God Bless


----------



## stilldownivlife

keep your head up mini 
my condolences for you and your family


----------



## importmadness

im sorry mini about your lost.may she rest in peace...just remember she will be your angel over your shoulder


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS IT FOR THE NIGHT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 17 2006, 12:09 AM~6773122
> *IM GOING TO TAKE SOME PART'S FROM A DONER KIT THAT COST 5 TIME'S MORE THEN THIS KIT. :biggrin: AND PUT IT ON RIGHT NOW..
> *



What a few dallors when your building a show stopper ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thanks for your thoughts homies ! I know she holds a place for me when the lord calls


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2006, 11:48 PM~6773572
> *What  a  few  dallors  when your  building  a  show stopper !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S BRO. 
JUST BE STRONG FOR YOUR FAMILY BRO.. I KNOW THE FEELING YOU ARE GOING THROUGH WITH THE LOSS OF MY DAD JUST A FEW MONTH'S AGO.


----------



## stilldownivlife

finaly foiled and cleared my 77 monte 

but look what the clear did to my handpainted silver stripes :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

had to post this pic for ya guys, this is my daughter jayla, shes 7 months old, look at her standin, and no she dont got to piss  lol











ima proud daddy :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

here you can see it better 










godamn


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 17 2006, 12:34 AM~6773803
> *here you can see it better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> godamn
> *


OH SHIT :0 better just make ur line thicker now over the clear than leave it, lol


----------



## stilldownivlife

are you sure she dont gotta pee


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 17 2006, 12:35 AM~6773814
> * are you sure she dont gotta pee
> *


shit, i dunno.. shes wearin a diaper, lol... shes 7 months and standin up by herself and my lil nephew is a year old and just started standin by hisself, i think its pretty cool :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah ill mess with it tommorow hopefully ill figure a way to cover it up


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: 
i hear ya im not a daddy yet but i love my neice like she was my daughter 
its so cool to watch them evolve and grow 
:thumbsup: 

spoil the sht outta her on christmas  :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 17 2006, 12:39 AM~6773830
> *:biggrin:
> i hear ya im not a daddy yet but i love my neice like she was my daughter
> its so cool to watch them evolve and grow
> :thumbsup:
> 
> spoil the sht outta her on christmas    :thumbsup:
> *


i got her the elmo, she doesnt really know what it is yet, she just looks around and wonders what the sound is, i had to check it out when i got it, lol...


----------



## tyhodge07

she was like 3 or 4 months here, and we didnt place her finger like that, thats what we walked in to, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

my girls bro's cobra, ill just say over 60k into the engine itself, its got alot more shit done to it now


----------



## tyhodge07

and u thought ur girl was cheatin on u now :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

is that lil girl on the left pickin her nose, lol


----------



## 79burider

and the old man on the right is lauffing at her :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/446/Bumper+Tow/
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

the male brain:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.funnyjunk.com/movies/419/Fat+Kid+Wants+A+Date/
:roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: i like the male brain thing :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 17 2006, 01:41 AM~6774056
> *:roflmao: i like the male brain thing  :roflmao:
> *


i like the last link i just posted, its a fat kid tryin to get a date


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 16 2006, 11:50 PM~6773582
> *thanks  for your  thoughts  homies !  I  know  she  holds  a  place  for  me  when the  lord  calls
> *


Sorry to hear about your loss david. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 17 2006, 01:02 AM~6773939
> *the male brain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw that yesterday on 2 flash games


----------



## tyhodge07

place is pretty damn dead tonight


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 17 2006, 06:26 PM~6776642
> *place is pretty damn dead tonight
> *


x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 17 2006, 06:27 PM~6776644
> *x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
> *


x 100000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

my eyes :around: this color hurts my eyes literally im gonna checker pattern it tommorrow


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

^^^^^^^what is that a HARO ??????...........looks good tho good luck on tha patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 17 2006, 08:35 PM~6776963
> *^^^^^^^what is that a HARO ??????...........looks good tho good luck on tha patterns :thumbsup:
> *


nooo its a cheap paragon this bike is gonna be sitting outside when i move to downtown chicago so i want something that is gonna be a pain in the ass to steal because the paint is so wild.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 17 2006, 07:43 PM~6777000
> *nooo its a cheap paragon this bike is gonna be sitting outside when i move to downtown chicago so i want something that is gonna be a pain in the ass to steal because the paint is so wild.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 17 2006, 08:43 PM~6777000
> *nooo its a cheap paragon this bike is gonna be sitting outside when i move to downtown chicago so i want something that is gonna be a pain in the ass to steal because the paint is so wild.
> *


lmao i just moved from chicago...they will steal anything downtown!! make sure the wheels and seat comes off easy! hahha and buy a cute little basket to put on the front, that'll detour them some!


----------



## Linc

cant find the post this topic was in but, i went walmart today b/c they had the manum on sale yesterday, and a shit load of them and someone had asked me to get a few for you guys, well, when i got there, they had pulled all off the shelf and had a appology for the the mistake but the magnum was not supposed to be on display yet!! :biggrin: so sorry but the walmart wont sell me any right now! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

should of gotten em last night, lol


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 18 2006, 12:10 PM~6780364
> *<span style='font-family:Impact'><span style=\'color:blue\'> MARINATE*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 18 2006, 02:02 PM~6780859
> *:wave:HI EDDIE. :wave: </span>*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2006, 03:53 PM~6781074
> *WHATS GOING ON ANTHONY & SCOOBY!*


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 17 2006, 08:38 PM~6777265
> *lmao i just moved from chicago...they will steal anything downtown!! make sure the wheels and seat comes off easy! hahha and buy a cute little basket to put on the front, that'll detour them some!
> *


MAN I WOULD STEAL THE BASKET :roflmao: I MEMBER THIS BIKE BEING LOCKED FROM THE FRAME AND WHEN I DROVE BY THAT WAS THE ONLY THING THERE IT WAS SO FUNNY SHOULDVE TAKEN A PIC


----------



## Mr Biggs

I SEEN A TOPIC THE OTHER DAY ON CNN. WHERE THEY HAD A BIKE STING AND THEY BUSTER ALL KIND'S OF DUDE'S FOR THAT SHIT. I GUESS THAT'S THE ONLY MEAN'S OF TRANSPORTATION FOR THEM.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2006, 03:19 PM~6781205
> *I SEEN A TOPIC THE OTHER DAY ON CNN. WHERE THEY HAD A BIKE STING AND THEY BUSTER ALL KIND'S OF DUDE'S FOR THAT SHIT.  I GUESS THAT'S THE ONLY MEAN'S OF TRANSPORTATION FOR THEM.
> *


THEY ALSO HAD SUMTHING LIKE DAT ON COPS I LOVE STINGS AND COPS....MY FRIEND IS COMING UP ON ONE OF THE COP SHOWS FOR LIKE A SHOOTING


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2006, 04:19 PM~6781205
> *I SEEN A TOPIC THE OTHER DAY ON CNN. WHERE THEY HAD A BIKE STING AND THEY BUSTER ALL KIND'S OF DUDE'S FOR THAT SHIT.  I GUESS THAT'S THE ONLY MEAN'S OF TRANSPORTATION FOR THEM.
> *


actrually bike theft is big bussines like cars theyre really valuabe when sold as parts


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Dec 18 2006, 03:29 PM~6781273
> *actrually bike theft is big bussines like cars theyre really valuabe when sold as parts
> *


YUP...THESE GUY'S WENT AFTER THE REAL NICE BIKE'S TOO. PULLED UP IN A VAN CUT THE LOCK'S AND THEY WHERE ON THERE WAY. THEY EVEN HAD LIKE 3 LOOKOUT'S. AND STILL GOT BUSTED. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 18 2006, 03:37 PM~6781309
> *YUP...THESE GUY'S WENT AFTER THE REAL NICE BIKE'S TOO. PULLED UP IN A VAN  CUT THE LOCK'S AND THEY WHERE ON THERE WAY. THEY EVEN HAD LIKE 3 LOOKOUT'S. AND STILL GOT BUSTED. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUNNY U DONT NEED LOOKOUTS WHEN STEALING BIKES LIKE THAT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

*IT SO FUCKIN BORING 2DAY!!! *


----------



## twinn

yes it is


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 18 2006, 06:20 PM~6782094
> *yes it is
> *


----------



## zfelix

then go build sumthin =]


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 18 2006, 06:44 PM~6782245
> *then go build sumthin =]
> *


IAM WORKIN ON A REGAL  WISH I HAD A CAMERA


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 18 2006, 05:46 PM~6782255
> *IAM WORKIN ON A REGAL  WISH I HAD A CAMERA
> *


----------



## Kirby

Im off tomorrow! Let the building begin!


----------



## LowandBeyond

nobody build anything in December or what??


----------



## LowandBeyond

merry christmas LOL. 

http://www.break.com/index/snl_a_special_christmas_box.html


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 05:44 AM~6784242
> *merry christmas LOL.
> 
> http://www.break.com/index/snl_a_special_christmas_box.html
> *


they were talkin about this on the radio this morning that shit is funny


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

I had this sitting in my living room and decided to drop some paint on it. 

Its one of those huge RC navigators with the mp3 player.

These pics were last night right before dark. Ill get some better this weekend.


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 03:26 AM~6784231
> *nobody build anything in December or what??
> *



I did but my kids dropped my camera so I can't share pictures till after x-mas.

But I built a 51 bel air all original and the other build in progress I rather not say till I can post pictures.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

:wave:


----------



## modeltech

i like the paint homie!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 19 2006, 09:19 AM~6784725
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

ok what does everyone HOPE they are getting for Christmas?

I hope I get a toolbox like those automotive ones with the drawers. I cant find shit when I search throught the little one I have now.


----------



## modeltech

ALOT OF PLASTIC!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Im getting a cherry wood box for the swiss watches that i collect, a decanter for my jack d, a humidor for my cigars, lift for my rover, and hopefully some more model kits :


----------



## S-10sForever

I dont think im getting anything from anyone. 

So ill just have to get some kits for the new year
:uh: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## S-10sForever

haha

Damn this places been dead lately....


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE

MINIDREAMS WHERE YOU AT!


----------



## MARINATE

BIGGS WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT SOUTH PARK GHETTO STYLE!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 12:22 PM~6785867
> *BIGGS WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT SOUTH PARK GHETTO STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 02:21 PM~6785857
> *MINIDREAMS WHERE YOU AT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks just like me and its cool you got him playin pocket pool ! 

:biggrin:


----------



## Kreator

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 03:26 AM~6784231
> *nobody build anything in December or what??
> *


Im building  










The vinyl top is gone :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









shaved doors and new bumber for the stang


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 01:45 PM~6785976
> *Looks  just  like  me  and  its  cool  you  got  him   playin pocket pool  !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 01:45 PM~6785976
> *Looks  just  like  me  and  its  cool  you  got  him  playin pocket pool  !
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone want to do a week build off ! ANYTHING GOES ! Just needs to be a new kit ! ALL PLASTIC !


----------



## modeltech

ya, i would take a go at it!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 12:33 PM~6786217
> *Anyone  want  to  do a  week  build  off !  ANYTHING  GOES !    Just needs  to be  a  new  kit  ! ALL PLASTIC !
> *


good idea mini :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 02:33 PM~6786217
> *Anyone  want  to  do a  week  build  off !  ANYTHING  GOES !    Just needs  to be  a  new  kit  ! ALL PLASTIC !
> *


FUCK IT I'M DOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ok ! Heres the deal ! You got to post up a sign that shows your unbuilt kit and todays date ! 

Then the only rule that applies is that every day you have to show the kit in progress!

The only rules that need to be followed will be ! IT MUST BE YOUR OWN BUILD ! 

Any level of detail ! But it has be a complete looking car or truck !

I understand a week is short but this will be a kick to the new year !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 03:41 PM~6786267
> *FUCK IT I'M DOWN! :biggrin:
> *


ring the phone pindikho


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 12:42 PM~6786274
> *Ok !  Heres  the  deal ! You  got  to  post  up  a  sign that  shows  your  unbuilt  kit and  todays date !
> 
> Then  the  only  rule  that  applies  is  that  every day  you  have  to  show  the  kit  in  progress!
> 
> The only rules  that  need  to be  followed  will  be !  IT  MUST  BE  YOUR  OWN  BUILD !
> 
> Any level  of  detail !    But  it  has  be a  complete  looking  car or truck !
> 
> I understand  a week is  short    but this  will be  a  kick  to the  new  year !
> *



so that means


IF U GUYS DONT HAVE A CAMERA DONT FUGGIN ENTER :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

i will take pics of the kit i will build tonight!! dont have the kits with me!!


----------



## S-10sForever

Ill join this if i can use my stoopid web cam.


Will that work?

Whne will it start and end?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

week long ! Start tonight and it will end a REMEMBER YOU ! MUST SHOW YOUR TIME AND DATE ON PROGRESS PICS!


----------



## S-10sForever

David wanna do the honors of makeing a new thread for it?

COUNT ME IN!!!!


----------



## zfelix

if i didnt have so many things goin on right now i would join


----------



## tyhodge07

check this sub box out :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

anyone have a pic of a kandy gold over tangelo pearl paintjob???


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 19 2006, 08:44 PM~6788034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you basterd :0 i keep loseing those on ebay


----------



## MARINATE

my homie hooked it up out here in az!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

SKATE VID
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmzNLf8EgDQ


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 19 2006, 11:13 PM~6788470
> *SKATE VID
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmzNLf8EgDQ
> *


tHAT *********** CAN SKATE ! fUCK U PUT ME ASS ON 1 OF THEM ITS OVER ! i BE LOOKIN LIKE THE BIG DUDE ON MTV !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 19 2006, 09:18 PM~6788496
> *tHAT    ***********    CAN  SKATE !    fUCK  U  PUT   ME  ASS  ON  1  OF THEM  ITS  OVER !   i  BE  LOOKIN  LIKE  THE  BIG  DUDE  ON MTV !
> *


:0 lol........yea hes a good skater hes freakin fast 2


----------



## LowandBeyond

got some pratice in today, not bad for a 1st timer. And got some dupli-color green metal specks, just wanted to try it. 

70 mc will have kandy blue or purple top coat

















86 mc donk project will have a lime gold top coat. 

















These are just pratice on some abused bodys.


----------



## CaddyKid253

i think i just fixed my vid'. can you guys see the video in my sig'???

click on "a clip of me scrapin' and shootin' sparks"


----------



## Linc

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 19 2006, 11:26 PM~6789470
> *i think i just fixed my vid'. can you guys see the video in my sig'???
> 
> click on "a clip of me scrapin' and shootin' sparks"
> *


 :0 NICE!!!


----------



## CaddyKid253

i'll take that as a "yes"  thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Dec 19 2006, 11:26 PM~6789470
> *i think i just fixed my vid'. can you guys see the video in my sig'???
> 
> click on "a clip of me scrapin' and shootin' sparks"
> *


----------



## Kirby

I am opening the doors on a 57 right now, this is the first time i've done this....its a pain in the ass.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 19 2006, 09:27 PM~6787936
> *check this sub box out :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now THAT is creative


----------



## drnitrus

WHAT UP!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

GO CHECK OUT THIS SITE JUST ENTER YOUR PHONE # & IT WILL GO STRAIGHT TO WERE YOU ARE.
http://phonetrace.org/


----------



## SOLO1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 02:30 PM~6791946
> *GO CHECK OUT THIS SITE JUST ENTER YOUR PHONE # & IT WILL GO STRAIGHT TO WERE YOU ARE.
> http://phonetrace.org/
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oh fuck that crazy GPS


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

yEA, SOMEONE ELSE GOT ME WITH THAT SHIT. lOl


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 20 2006, 01:30 PM~6791946
> *GO CHECK OUT THIS SITE JUST ENTER YOUR PHONE # & IT WILL GO STRAIGHT TO WERE YOU ARE.
> http://phonetrace.org/
> *


fucker and you talk shit about gay shit :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

MY BOSS GOT ME ON THAT ONE FUKER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that is so nasty


----------



## 408models

WELL SINCE I HAD THIS OLD SHOP STARTED A LONG TIME I DECIDED TO CLEAN UP SOME OF THE PARTS I HAD AND BUY SOME MORE STUFF, THIS IS WHAT IT WILL LOOK LIKE. IM GOING TO TEAR DOWN THE WALLS AND JUST USE THE FLOOR BOARD AND START ALL OVER AGIAN WITH A NEW WALLS. THESE WERE JUST TO TALL FOR THE SCALE PARTS. NOTHING IS GLUED DOWN ALL IS SET UP FOR QUICK LOOK. 
















*THIS WILL BE THE SHOPS HOPPER CAR*








STILL NEED TO FINISH THIS ONE UP.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

NICE!!!!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *QUOTE(MARINATE @ Dec 20 2006, 01:30 PM)
> GO CHECK OUT THIS SITE JUST ENTER YOUR PHONE # & IT WILL GO STRAIGHT TO WERE YOU ARE.
> http://phonetrace.org/*


That was some sick shit! Man, I was like damn that shit is bad ass...type a number in and shit, i was all lookin up close at the moniter thinkin well that kinda looks like Kansas....and next thing i know....BOOM! Ahhhh....I should of known better!


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC

I decided to start another project. 1925 T

It had a big tall top and I didn't like it so I took 1/4" out of it and I think it looks alot better. I forgot to take before pics, but heres the after pics.

Heres the kit box









This engine isn't staying, just one I had on the table and stuck it in there.

















I didn't like the little back windows so I cut the "T" outta the soft top and molded it into the hard top


----------



## S-10sForever

Thats pretty cool. im kinda workin on a 31 ford right now.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i found a place that had the amt veilside supra kits, and a few others for 4.99 each-----i grabbed a few of them----u guys think thats a good deal? not a lo lo, but wouldnt look bad with some detailmaster wheels, clean paint and opened doors


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 20 2006, 09:27 PM~6794984
> *i found a place that had the amt veilside supra kits, and a few others for 4.99 each-----i grabbed a few of them----u guys think thats a good deal?  not a lo lo, but wouldnt look bad with some detailmaster wheels, clean paint and opened doors
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO :thumbsup: WHERED U GET THEM???MICHELS???


----------



## Linc

SHIT! they sell models that cheep out there!? they are like $25 and up out here @ Michels!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 20 2006, 09:34 PM~6795028
> *SHIT! they sell models that cheep out there!? they are like $25 and up out here @ Michels!
> *


LOL I THINK THERE GOING OUT OF BUISNESS OVER HERE CUS IT LOOKED KINDA EMPTY I WENT 2DAY 2 GET SOME X-ACTO BLADES


----------



## mitchapalooza65

it was at a closeout store, they always get random stuff in, they have the other supra from FATF too, the orange one-----also the eclipse kit and plenty of nascar kits


I got the jesse james 1/12th scale diecast old school rod too, thing weighs about 10 lbs!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 20 2006, 09:38 PM~6795054
> *it was at a closeout store, they always get random stuff in, they have the other supra from FATF too, the orange one-----also the eclipse kit and plenty of nascar kits
> I got the jesse james 1/12th scale diecast old school rod too, thing weighs about 10 lbs!!!!
> *


 :0 WHERE AT????


----------



## Linc

the 1 where i live is stupid busy all the time! you have to force your way around and its as packed as a chineise-spelling- mall! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 20 2006, 09:43 PM~6795078
> *the 1 where i live is stupid busy all the time! you have to force your way around and its as packed as a chineise-spelling- mall! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 19 2006, 10:38 PM~6789202
> *got some pratice in today, not bad for a 1st timer.  And got some dupli-color green metal specks,  just wanted to try it.
> 
> 70 mc will have kandy blue or purple top coat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 86 mc donk project will have a lime gold top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are just pratice on some abused bodys.
> *


heres the 70 with kandy apple red on top









and the 86 with lime time green pearl on top.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I realized that filling LARGE gaps, or holes with zapagap is no BUENO---so I picked up some squadron WHITE putty from hobbytown---they had white and green---

does anyone use this stuff? thoughts on it?

im worried about using it, wondering if it will dry hard like the plastic, and work well?

thanks in advance


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *I realized that filling LARGE gaps, or holes with zapagap is no BUENO---so I picked up some squadron WHITE putty from hobbytown---they had white and green---
> 
> does anyone use this stuff? thoughts on it?
> 
> im worried about using it, wondering if it will dry hard like the plastic, and work well?
> 
> thanks in advance*


I use white Squadron putty...I really have no complaints about it. I've heard a few of the guys on here talk about using baking soda and glue..or something like that. Never tried it but the guys that talk about it are the experinced builders so it must work pretty well.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

http://video.fotki.com/MrObsessive/


sorry if this is a repost, but this guy is nuts---look at these vids, the second vid shows hte working roll up windows, he has a gto with a working convertable top


thought id share, enjoy


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 20 2006, 11:09 PM~6795484
> *http://video.fotki.com/MrObsessive/
> sorry if this is a repost, but this guy is nuts---look at these vids, the second vid shows hte working roll up windows, he has a gto with a working convertable top
> thought id share, enjoy
> *


 :0 holy shit thats fuckin clean :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

def take a look at his gto project, the working top, realistic hinges, realistic hood latch and working windows are all nuts------good how to pics too.....great work


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 19 2006, 08:55 PM~6788090
> *you basterd :0 i keep loseing those on ebay
> *


 Hey Twinn 
I might find one cheap.....let me know or P.M. me





























Oneyed


----------



## twinn

PM SENT


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 21 2006, 12:39 AM~6795370
> *I realized that filling LARGE gaps, or holes with zapagap is no BUENO---so I picked up some squadron WHITE putty from hobbytown---they had white and green---
> 
> does anyone use this stuff? thoughts on it?
> 
> im worried about using it, wondering if it will dry hard like the plastic, and work well?
> 
> thanks in advance
> *


I have the green one. its not bad. just let it dry well so you dont go through all the trouble of filling in your piece and then it shrinks on you cause it wasnt fully dry


----------



## ITCHYGÍNA

what's "flood control"?, is that like overflowing posts or something?


----------



## drnitrus

They set a time limit so you have to wait about 1 minute before you can post again so you dont flood the site with replys


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 21 2006, 05:15 AM~6795520
> *def take a look at his gto project, the working top, realistic hinges, realistic hood latch and working windows are all nuts------good how to pics too.....great work
> *


 damn look out jeroen he's offically kicking ass ....and i quit !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yeah that kinda makes you sit back and realize that it wouldnt be a bad thing to slow down and pay attention to detail like that! its amazing work, i have tons tons tons of watch gears that he uses for his working windows, so i may try that soon---guess being a jeweler wasnt a bad thing afterall. Its not detail that only certain people can do, just all about having the patience and taking ur time i guess  was def worth sharing the link though for the how to.....even the gas lid doors are detailed to a t...crazy

Does anyone have an electroplating machine to plate some brass for me?


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE IS ALL THE HOMIES AT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 03:59 PM~6798792
> *WHERE IS ALL THE HOMIES AT?
> *



i am right here building !


----------



## S-10sForever

Same hear. Hows wet dream comeing?

I wanna think of a name for my car, something about grapes....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 21 2006, 04:35 PM~6799043
> *Same hear. Hows wet dream comeing?
> 
> I wanna think of a name for my car, something about grapes....
> *


With all the drama you made over it at the start may be you could call it 

SOUR GRAPES !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2006, 02:41 PM~6799089
> *With  all the  drama  you  made  over  it  at  the  start  may be  you  could  call it
> 
> grape juice :dunno:*


----------



## S-10sForever

LOL i know im a paint in the ass hahaha. hey im trying new stuff though right.

Thanks guys

I like grape juice. how did yo make the font purple?


----------



## zfelix

THE GRAPEVINE =]


----------



## S-10sForever

Check out this crazy loonking bus!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2006, 03:30 PM~6799007
> *i am  right  here  building !
> *


WHAT UP KID HOWS EVERYTHING GOING?


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Dec 20 2006, 11:45 PM~6795640
> *Hey Twinn
> I might find one cheap.....let me know or P.M. me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oneyed
> *



Does any one have any of these for sale what year is that


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 21 2006, 03:43 PM~6799112
> *grape juice :dunno:
> *











already got grapejuice!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 21 2006, 03:40 PM~6799514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already got grapejuice!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

the pegasus 3 piece rims are 50% off at hobby town usa, i wish i had cash on me today, i paid 14 for a set last time, so their 6.99 :cheesy: 

is that random or what, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 21 2006, 09:29 PM~6800540
> *the pegasus 3 piece rims are 50% off at hobby town usa, i wish i had cash on me today, i paid 14 for a set last time, so their 6.99 :cheesy:
> 
> is that random or what, lol
> *


the current style? or the older version deluxe wires?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2006, 07:31 PM~6800555
> *the current style? or the older version deluxe wires?
> *


its the current i think, lemme see what the numbers are on mine, cuz its the same ones


----------



## tyhodge07

these ones, i cant find the lil label that was in the box


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 21 2006, 04:40 PM~6799511
> *Does any one have any of these for sale  what year is that
> *


1975 Oldsmobile


----------



## tyhodge07

they had the 1003 and 1004 so they would be 5 i think


----------



## tyhodge07

pretty much all the pegasus rims they got are all 50% off...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 21 2006, 09:57 PM~6800709
> *they had the 1003 and 1004 so they would be 5 i think
> *


the ones i was talking about come with two sets of rims. gold and chrome. big ass package.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2006, 09:10 PM~6801113
> *the ones i was talking about come with two sets of rims. gold and chrome. big ass package.
> *


what do they run normally, they might of had em i dont remember


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 21 2006, 11:14 PM~6801145
> *what do they run normally, they might of had em i dont remember
> *


they aren't made anymore, that's why i was asking. You said three piece rims and i was thinking these. They come with two sepereate spokes so you can do chrome and gold combos


----------



## Kirby

That sucks, my hobby town usa doesnt carry anything becides paint and model kits. All they carry is copper bare metal foil...i'm waiting til next month for his order to come in for gold and chrome. :thumbsdown: boo for small towns!


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 21 2006, 09:21 PM~6801194
> *they aren't made anymore, that's why i was asking. You said three piece rims and i was thinking these. They come with two sepereate spokes so you can do chrome and gold combos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no i dont remember seein them, they look pretty cool tho


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 09:52 PM~6801391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u got pics of them put together :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

PUT THEM ON MY REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 09:56 PM~6801419
> *PUT THEM ON MY REGAL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmm, close ups, i never even noticed, i thought the rims were just the regular pegasus rims... are they light blue and chrome or just all light blue (spokes)


----------



## twinn

HERES ANOTHER PAIR GOING ON THE 57
CHROME AND RED SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 10:01 PM~6801483
> *HERES ANOTHER PAIR GOING ON THE 57
> CHROME AND RED SPOKES :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn, that looks good... i need to get me a set of these...


----------



## 1ofaknd

here's a few sets of ours


----------



## tyhodge07

them are some clean lookin rims


----------



## Kirby

damn you said they dont make those no more?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 21 2006, 10:14 PM~6801581
> *damn you said they dont make those no more?
> *


nope, they should, i thik theyd be a pretty good sell, now their prolly hard to get


----------



## Kirby

Maybe one day they will bring them back. I think the price was too high on them tho?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 21 2006, 10:41 PM~6801749
> *Maybe one day they will bring them back. I think the price was too high on them tho?
> *


what was the price


----------



## Kirby

I'm not sure exactly what it was but i believe it was high. correct me if i'm wrong guys.


----------



## twinn

how much would u pay :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 10:51 PM~6801807
> *how much would u pay :biggrin:
> *


shit i thought 14 was high on the ones i got, and they sell alot cheaper on here, so ill say 10, how much u want and what were they goin for


----------



## Kirby

I think im cheap, i guess...some rims are almost as much as the models themselves. When it gets above 15 for a set of rims its a little high for my tastes.


----------



## twinn

with taxes and shit they r around 15 bucks


----------



## Kirby

well damn, i thought they were more then that. thought they were around 17 or so.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 21 2006, 10:58 PM~6801862
> *with taxes and shit they r around 15 bucks
> *


so 10 would be a good deal, lol


----------



## Kirby

If you find em for 10 i'll get some too :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc

Hoppin hydros makes a set but they are not quite as nice as those, if those were discontinued they should be brought back!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 21 2006, 09:02 PM~6801490
> *:0 damn, that looks good... i need to get me a set of these...
> *



check out my website, I carry different Pegasus wheels, Thanks, beto

www.betoscustomdesigns.com


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 22 2006, 12:01 AM~6801876
> *well damn, i thought they were more then that. thought they were around 17 or so.
> *


i was paying the same


----------



## MARINATE

GOT HOTWHEELS!


----------



## drnitrus

Nice collection


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 09:03 AM~6803103
> *Nice collection
> *


THAT AIN'T EVEN HALF OF THEM HOMIE....I GOT A GRIP IN STORAGE RIGHT NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

check out what i found at walmart the other day 


























thought it was something different 
they have a whole shitload of them


----------



## bigdogg323

who remembers this blast from the past


----------



## bigdogg323

it ain't u know who's


----------



## drnitrus

that car is so bad ass in any scale


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 12:51 PM~6804965
> *that car is so bad ass in any scale
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

it's all plastic 1/24 scale


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 22 2006, 12:53 PM~6804974
> *it's all plastic 1/24 scale
> *


yea didnt like 3 people build one????


----------



## bigdogg323

yup but this 1 was the closet to the real thing it's 99% scratch build


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigdogg323

ok here's some more pics have fun


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## bigdogg323

limo on roids


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2006, 04:15 PM~6805453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Know what i mean Vern !


----------



## S-10sForever

ERNIST HAHAHA


----------



## MARINATE

here you go mini!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2006, 04:18 PM~6805484
> *here you go mini!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS TIGHT !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus




----------



## 1ofaknd

marinate you need to watch what you post. The other day i deleted child porn, today it's simpsons...keep it clean man


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2006, 03:32 PM~6805558
> *marinate you need to watch what you post. The other day i deleted child porn, today it's simpsons...keep it clean man
> *


child porn :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

1 MILLION DOLLERS


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2006, 04:34 PM~6805562
> *child porn :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


nobody wants to see that shit!!


----------



## S-10sForever

Yuck yeah nobody wants to see that man


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2006, 03:43 PM~6805613
> *nobody wants to see that shit!!
> 
> *


man just delete that shit if you don't want it on here bro...i'll post the funny stuff on off topic


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 22 2006, 03:45 PM~6805623
> *Yuck yeah nobody wants to see that man
> *


who's talking to you :angry:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 22 2006, 02:43 PM~6805613
> *nobody wants to see that shit!!
> *


x 3000000


----------



## bigdogg323

ok guys let's take a trip to memory lane who remembers these models

the bad seed 63









the quiet storm aka punch 84









wicked 68









can't remember the name of this 1









those were the days :tears: 

this when models were being build not. made in diecast


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn i remember those-----there used to be a site too....lowridermodels.com or something, that brings back memories of when i was too poor to afford styrene and used household products on anything I could lol

nostalgic


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Have yall seen the revell cadillac cts i think it is, and the dodge charger? the kits come with the doors already detached, and working lambo hinges which i think look bad, but all the jamwork is already done, the caddi body looks nice------12.97 at walmart


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6807920
> *Have yall seen the revell cadillac cts i think it is, and the dodge charger?  the kits come with the doors already detached, and working lambo hinges which i think look bad, but all the jamwork is already done, the caddi body looks nice------12.97 at walmart
> *


got pics


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 22 2006, 10:39 PM~6807920
> *Have yall seen the revell cadillac cts i think it is, and the dodge charger?  the kits come with the doors already detached, and working lambo hinges which i think look bad, but all the jamwork is already done, the caddi body looks nice------12.97 at walmart
> *


are they diecast????


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I didnt buy one, I saw em---and wanted to see if anyone has built the kit and had feed back----the caddi is the 4door sporty looking 06-07 model......lemme see if i can find pics


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

any1 see this model before???


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I cant find pics---but if anyone does see pics of the kits and wants one of the two, let me know ill pick em up because they only have two, and ship it to you, not charging anymore just to help out 

one is the caddi i think its the cts, 4 door, sporty looking, usually see em with dubs or what not

the other is the 4 door dodge/chrysler not sure if its a charger, or whatever but i dont get into dodge/chrysler that much

both revell plastic kits, i think they both have two sets of wheels each---front doors are precut out, and jammed, working lambo hinges


----------



## mitchapalooza65

that monster truck kit is at hobby lobby, i think they have liek 6-7 on sale for 5 dollars


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 22 2006, 10:51 PM~6807980
> *that monster truck kit is at hobby lobby, i think they have liek 6-7 on sale for 5 dollars
> *


:0 really i just found this on some site and i kno there hard 2 find ....shit im going 2morrow if itz open..lol :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

i have the reg version like the 454 but this one is the long bed


----------



## mitchapalooza65

you have to scratch build a chassis right????? im assuming you cant use the big shit lol, maybe could do somethign with the 4link ha-----hey scooby, hobby lobby "had" them, a couple of weeks ago on clearance, i bought about 10 kits, doubt they still have any though my friend


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 22 2006, 11:06 PM~6808053
> *you have to scratch build a chassis right????? im assuming you cant use the big shit lol, maybe could do somethign with the 4link ha-----hey scooby, hobby lobby "had" them, a couple of weeks ago on clearance, i bought about 10 kits, doubt they still have any though my friend
> *


yea i kno they have some ok kits  and hobby town beirly has any at all


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yeah hobby town here sucks for anything other than styrene and tubing lol maybe some zapagap


----------



## BiggC

:0


----------



## BiggC




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6807920
> *Have yall seen the revell cadillac cts i think it is, and the dodge charger?  the kits come with the doors already detached, and working lambo hinges which i think look bad, but all the jamwork is already done, the caddi body looks nice------12.97 at walmart
> *


they are plastic versions of the diecast LARGE series. the caddy and charger were never released in diecast. 

Due to zinc costs rising, they switched to all plastic. 





























Testors has a charger as well


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yup thats them hanging on the wall, and to the right in that shelf! 

what are your thoughts on the caddi kit?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 11:03 AM~6809287
> *yup thats them hanging on the wall, and to the right in that shelf!
> 
> what are your thoughts on the caddi kit?
> *


the sts? Well the hood opens but no engine, only a crappy insert. The doors are kinda cool though, i'm sure the hinge can be copied and adapted to regular kits


----------



## mitchapalooza65

un not a fan of that hinge, it gets so played out, maybe 4 years ago when companys didnt mass produce them....and esp dont like em on 4 door cars, i dont like how the door is still so in the way when it opens------can the hinges be removed completely and are the jams compleletly finishe already?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 11:11 AM~6809318
> *un not a fan of that hinge, it gets so played out, maybe 4 years ago when companys didnt mass produce them....and esp dont like em on 4 door cars, i dont like how the door is still so in the way when it opens------can the hinges be removed completely and are the jams compleletly finishe already?
> *


you could always glue them shut, lol

or just cut it off and make your own hinges, not too hard to do


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thats what i would have to do-----sucks that the engine is an insert tho, thats a let down


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Here is something ive been working on


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Lownslow302

dammmmmmm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> PUT THEM ON MY REGAL :biggrin:
> me 2


----------



## MARINATE

HAD A CARNE ASADA TODAY!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

damn bro i love that shit and im puertorican...lol good shit man :worship:


----------



## 95imp

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2006, 04:58 AM~6808895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that engine looks real. what scale is it?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 23 2006, 08:28 PM~6811548
> *that engine looks real. what scale is it?
> *


Not sure, but in the top pic there is a purple Camaro next to it, and it's 1/12th scale. So it's pretty big. Everything works on it ( No it doesn't run) belts move, carbs work. This things bad ass. I forget the guys name who built it, but I believe he said it was all scratch built.


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 23 2006, 09:58 AM~6808895
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i doubt a real set up could work like that ... carbs would have to be ontop of the super charger , no intercooler before air reaches the carbs crazy set up thou

yeah and ugh where the waste gates for the turbos

and not only that why would you have a hilborn air cleaner blowing off all the boost you made with twin turbos ... 


them carbs look hella sick thou ..my 2cents


----------



## Lownslow302

actually it does


----------



## 95imp

i just wanted to know because i have a small block but it doesnt look that big because on revell i think it is i saw on like that it looks good though


----------



## 1ofaknd

i'd say 1/6 scale..just like the rest of the engines are


----------



## 95imp

yea i thought so but forgot because i got it for xmas last year


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Dec 23 2006, 09:53 PM~6811906
> *i doubt a real set up could work like that ... carbs would have to be ontop of the super charger , no intercooler before air reaches the carbs crazy set up thou
> 
> yeah and ugh where the waste gates for the turbos
> 
> and not only that why would you have a hilborn air cleaner blowing off all the boost you made with twin turbos ...
> them carbs look hella sick thou ..my 2cents
> *


Actually yes it could work. There are a few cars out there with this type of set up. 

Back in the late '80's early '90's Rick Dobbertin's Pontiac J2000 had a setup almost the same as this.


----------



## Project59

That motor is pretty badass here is one I got last year for Christmas!


----------



## bigdogg323

shit the engine looks bad ass


----------



## stilldownivlife

i think this is the coolest pic ive ever seen :biggrin: 
just saw it over in the post your rides section 

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/3678/houseshoesjf7as1.gif


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## iced

did you do that with phototshop


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 22 2006, 07:55 AM~6803072
> *GOT HOTWHEELS!
> *


Why yes, yes I do. :biggrin: 

















about 1/2 of them.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## LowandBeyond

Been working on this since I got it. The chassie was just half a pc of styrafoam and the wheels just glued to the bottom of it. it needed to be brokin apart to put the seats and shit back in too. 









I made a full chassie plate for it. Made some inner fender wells also. Thought about opening it up, I was gonna put a full audio system in the sleeper and inside the cargo area be tires and other parts. Thought about LEDs inside the interior. but don't wanna mess the paint up. Now all I need is to find a car to sit on the back of it.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2006, 01:58 PM~6816325
> *Been working on this since I got it.  The chassie was just half a pc of styrafoam and the wheels just glued to the bottom of it.  it needed to be brokin apart to put the seats and shit back in too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a full chassie plate for it.  Made some inner fender wells also.  Thought about opening it up, I was gonna put a full audio system in the sleeper and inside the cargo area be tires and other parts.  Thought about LEDs inside the interior.  but don't wanna mess the paint up.  Now all I need is to find a car to sit on the back of it.    :biggrin:
> *



i got purple black and silver paint so i can paint the drop top regal the same colorz if u want :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

and i also got that pearl :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Dec 24 2006, 04:01 PM~6816630-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got purple black and silver paint so i can paint the drop top regal the same colorz if u want :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Dec 24 2006, 04:02 PM~6816632
> *and i also got that pearl :cheesy:
> *



that might just work. Dunno. We'll have to see. We can also paint this as the same as another car.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2006, 03:07 PM~6816652
> *that might just work.  Dunno.  We'll have to see.  We can also paint this as the same as another car.    :biggrin:
> *



its all up to you :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 24 2006, 04:08 PM~6816655
> *its all up to you :biggrin:
> *



I'll finger something out. I wanted so bad to open this all up and detail the interior. Might just have to and give it a new paint job. 
Lowrider semi hauler in the making? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

gonna use Alotta Masking tape lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 24 2006, 04:13 PM~6816674
> *gonna use Alotta Masking tape lol
> *



yes, yes it will.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

is it plastic or metal????


----------



## LowandBeyond

all plastic.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2006, 03:26 PM~6816737
> *all plastic.
> *



nice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2006, 04:58 PM~6816325
> *Been working on this since I got it.  The chassie was just half a pc of styrafoam and the wheels just glued to the bottom of it.  it needed to be brokin apart to put the seats and shit back in too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a full chassie plate for it.  Made some inner fender wells also.  Thought about opening it up, I was gonna put a full audio system in the sleeper and inside the cargo area be tires and other parts.  Thought about LEDs inside the interior.  but don't wanna mess the paint up.  Now all I need is to find a car to sit on the back of it.    :biggrin:
> *



you should have bought the locked up LS !


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 09:25 PM~6818154
> *you  should  have  bought the  locked  up LS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY MAN THATS NICE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT ! 


Check this out ! Its Christmas eve! I am at work right now ! 

About 45 min ago the tell use to go to brake cause the trucks were behind to pick up the fright ! SO i got on the office computer to waste some time and too what betos contest would be LOL! J/K ! 

Well My boss just walked in and says ! 

TELL EVERY ONE TO GO HOME ! 

I was like are being for real! And he replys that the home office in Bentinville , AR gave all the drivers MONDAY off for christmas ! That there would be movement till tuesday ! 

My Boss says clock out ! GO HOME ! And that we are off tommrow to ! GREAT NEWS ! Cause my days off are tues and wed and thrusday all ready ! Now i got 4 days off and i am heading home in about 30 mins ! 

MERRY CHRISTMAS LIL ! I be back in a little bit !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

congrats dave, merry christmas----hope to see ya buildin on ur days off bro!


----------



## BiggC

It'd be nice of them if they'd pay you for as well. But at least you get some more time off.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 25 2006, 12:33 AM~6818498
> *It'd be nice of them if they'd pay you for as well. But at least you get some more time off.
> *


Thats no lie ! I will get paid for christmas But not til it shows up on the pay check ! We get what you call floating hoildays ! I Have to cash it out the get paid for tommrow ! :angry:


----------



## Cadillac Ed

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:25 PM~6818154
> *you  should  have  bought the  locked  up LS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 11:19 PM~6818415
> *OH SHIT !
> Check this out !  Its  Christmas  eve!  I  am  at  work  right  now !
> 
> About  45 min ago the  tell use  to  go  to brake  cause  the  trucks  were  behind  to pick up  the  fright ! SO  i  got  on the  office  computer  to waste  some  time  and  too  what  betos  contest  would  be  LOL!  J/K !
> 
> Well  My  boss  just  walked  in  and  says  !
> 
> TELL EVERY ONE  TO GO  HOME !
> 
> I  was  like  are  being  for  real!  And  he  replys  that  the  home  office  in  Bentinville  , AR    gave  all the  drivers  MONDAY  off  for  christmas !  That  there  would  be movement  till  tuesday !
> 
> My  Boss  says  clock  out  !  GO HOME !  And  that  we  are  off  tommrow  to !  GREAT  NEWS  !  Cause  my  days  off  are  tues  and  wed  and  thrusday  all ready !  Now  i  got  4  days  off and  i am  heading  home  in  about  30 mins !
> 
> MERRY  CHRISTMAS  LIL !  I  be  back in  a  little  bit !
> *


Thats Kool David
God Bless


----------



## PIGEON

MAN I GOT OFF WORK AT 930 I FINISHED EARLY I WAS SPEEDING THROUGH THE DAY MAN IT SUCKS DRIVING A SEMI-TRUCK IN THE MALL LOT ON HOLIDAYS BUT ANYWAYS EVERYONE BE SAFE OUT THERE ON THIS HOLIDAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Does anyone notice that is snowing on the screen !


----------



## BiggC

Yeah I saw that when the page was reloading. I had a Black snow flake stuck on top of the page. lol pretty cool though.


----------



## importmadness

yeah the snow looks kool i like it...


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:41 AM~6818863
> *Does anyone  notice  that is  snowing  on  the  screen !
> *


yeah its cool i guess another reason for this server to crash...bahumbug :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 12:02 AM~6818986
> *yeah its cool i guess another reason for this server to crash...bahumbug :biggrin:
> *


LOL LAYITLOW


----------



## tyhodge07

i have 1 single flake goin down in the same spot everytime, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

my screen is got them eveywhere !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:57 AM~6819463
> *my  screen is  got them  eveywhere !
> *


it does when i refresh but when it sits there away its like it quits snowin, lol


----------



## PIGEON

IMA GET ANOTHER ONE  SHOULDNT HAVE SOLD IT :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2006, 09:25 PM~6818154
> *you  should  have  bought the  locked  up LS  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that does look killer on the back of that. I either want a car painted to match the truck or the truck painted to match a car. 
The only model I could find that looked good on the back was this......










or this










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS MORNING THE GODFATHER OF SOUL JAMES BROWN DIED OF PNEUMONIA AT THE AGE OF 73. WHAT A WAY TO GO ON CHRISTMAS DAY.  RIP.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

RIP


----------



## betoscustoms

I member doing his moves in atalent show in High School, I came in 2nd place. "Like a Sex Machine" RIP


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys did you know that the new charger is out


----------



## LowandBeyond

here is the chassie plate I built for the hauler. I have the lines all drawn up incase I wanna open all the doors. Started building the inside of the sleeper with A BIG ASS WALL. 









wheel change also.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

those wheels look good on there bro


----------



## Kirby

looks good, anyway you can lower it more? dragggg it!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

if it were poseable id say drop it, but if it keeps a realistic ride height, it looks good for being a hauler---esp for pics!


----------



## Kirby

oh yeah, eitherway thats a great lookin truck. what model was it? does anyone know?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Dec 25 2006, 10:32 PM~6825348-->
> 
> 
> 
> those wheels look good on there bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, it helped alittle. Was going to go with some jada import wheels. Really deep in the rear. I stuck with these. They even have duels in the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2006, 10:47 PM~6825422
> *looks good, anyway you can lower it more? dragggg it!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. The front bumper hangs too low, I would have to cut about half the front bumper off it. I thought about it tho, Wont do it until I decide to repaint, then I might take alittle chunk out of it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Dec 25 2006, 10:53 PM~6825445
> *oh yeah, eitherway thats a great lookin truck. what model was it? does anyone know?
> *



Mini may know, It came from him.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU GUYS ARE GOING TO HATE ME NOW ! LOL!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 01:09 AM~6833903
> *YOU  GUYS  ARE  GOING  TO  HATE  ME  NOW !  LOL!
> *


already do :0 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I just had an idea pop in my head ! 

A little something to lift the haters up ! 


















LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like it. Like them wheels and tires.


----------



## twinn

i see that damn clock in the back round,,ok START THE CLOCK HAS BEGUN TICKING..LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 27 2006, 03:06 AM~6834266
> *i see that damn clock in the back round,,ok START THE CLOCK HAS BEGUN TICKING..LOL!
> *



Not for awhile ! TWINN ! i going to lay off the building for a week or 2 to get 07 under way ! But after that the clock will be going TIC TOC for sure ! LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 01:11 AM~6834291
> *Not  for  awhile !  TWINN !  i  going  to  lay  off  the  building  for  a  week  or 2  to  get  07  under way !  But  after  that  the  clock  will be  going  TIC  TOC  for  sure !  LOL!
> *


----------



## twinn

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

JUST PICKED THIS UP. NOW I NEED TO GET THE RIG....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 27 2006, 03:19 PM~6834697
> *JUST PICKED THIS UP. NOW I NEED TO GET THE RIG....
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

That looks pretty detailed from the box!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 27 2006, 05:19 AM~6834697
> *JUST PICKED THIS UP. NOW I NEED TO GET THE RIG....
> 
> 
> 
> *



damm u i been lookin for one of those its for a 1/25 scale right?


----------



## zfelix

been wantin to get this one but im broke as a joke 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-Germany-1-25-Ca...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## zfelix

ahh the link dont work heres the item number

120067335893


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 27 2006, 09:42 AM~6834739
> *ahh the link dont work heres the item number
> 
> 120067335893
> *



I like that one better than mine. LoL

Mine says it will hold five 1/25 cars

its gonna be my low low hauler

this might be the truck..

http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-PETERBILT-359-S...1QQcmdZViewItem

its pretty detailed.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Link doesnt work. Here is the item #.

220065119096


----------



## 408models

*Well picked this up along with alot of other stuff thanks to MISS SANTA CLAUS gift card to my local hobby shop. **BUILT IT IN ONE HOUR*


----------



## 408models

Picked this one up also. Going to go KANDY APPLE RED.


----------



## drnitrus

How did you like that engine kit? Ive thought about picking one of those up.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Yea, I see it everytime i go to the hobbyshop. 

Looks sweet,


----------



## 408models

its pretty cool. i liked it. lot of detail. some of the other kits that make don't have that much as this one does. Franklin mint has one almsot similar to the one but not much. Might pick that one up too.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: 408models


----------



## 1ofaknd

i wanted to put one of those in my 1/6th scale chevy, but then i would lose RC and hydro functions


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2006, 01:43 PM~6836396
> *i wanted to put one of those in my 1/6th scale chevy, but then i would lose RC and hydro functions
> *


cast the block and headers then it will lose alot of wieght


----------



## 408models

the only heavy part is the block. headers are plastic.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 27 2006, 02:47 PM~6836438
> *cast the block and headers then it will lose alot of wieght
> *


weight isn't the problem, all the steering and guts and motors are under the hood


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 408models+Dec 27 2006, 01:51 PM~6836471-->
> 
> 
> 
> the only heavy part is the block. headers are plastic.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ah yes thats correct it's been a year since I built mine so excuse my ignorince! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2006, 01:52 PM~6836483
> *weight isn't the problem, all the steering and guts and motors are under the hood
> *


 ahhhhhh


----------



## 95imp

i for get what it is to use on stripping paint what is it called?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 27 2006, 04:31 PM~6837177
> *i for get what it is to use on stripping paint what is it called?
> *


easy off,or purple power or wat ever itz called lol i use easy off works fine for me


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 27 2006, 03:31 PM~6837177
> *i for get what it is to use on stripping paint what is it called?
> *


PAINT THINNER


----------



## drnitrus

brake fluid or castrol super clean for plastic and paint stripper for diecast


----------



## 95imp

k thanks i got a 76 caprice that the paint bubbled on n imma need it


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2006, 04:33 PM~6837198
> *PAINT THINNER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: good luck hno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 27 2006, 03:35 PM~6837219
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: good luck hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IT WORKS


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2006, 04:35 PM~6837223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> IT WORKS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 27 2006, 03:36 PM~6837232
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dont listen to Marinate ! Hes a Mexnigro ! Take my advice and use aircraft stripper !











You can trust me cause i am a Mexhonky !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 27 2006, 03:53 PM~6837379
> *Dont  listen to  Marinate !  Hes  a  Mexnigro !  Take  my  advice  and  use  aircraft  stripper !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You  can  trust  me  cause  i  am a  Mexhonky !
> *


IT WORKS PERFECT ON PLASTIC!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 27 2006, 04:56 PM~6837429
> *IT WORKS PERFECT ON PLASTIC!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0 :cheesy: :rofl:


----------



## PIGEON

GOT MY PRESENT IN THE MAIL TODAY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

WERE'S EVERYONE AT ??????


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *WERE'S EVERYONE AT ?????? *


Workin on models? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> JUST PICKED THIS UP. NOW I NEED TO GET THE RIG....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks nice also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (RVG7540) 6 Car Transporter Trailer Plastic Model Kit by Revell Germany
> 
> 
> 1/24 or 1/25. From the beginning of mass production, cars were transported right to the dealers, to prevent damage in transit. The first car transporters were heavy, fully enclosed trailers and semi-trailers; the modern versions are more like a lattice cage, as nowadays each car is covered in the works with a removable wax coating and in some exceptional cases even film-wrapped for transport. This model kit features Detailed framework, Movable rear drive-on ramp, Filigree control lever, 2 spare tires, Chains, cables and tires, The transporter can take up to six cars (not included in kit) to scale 1/24 and 1/25. The transporter can be combined with tractors to scale 1/24 and 1/25. Skill level 2
> 
> Retail Price: $49.00
> 
> Your Price: $41.95
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit heres the web-site
> http://www.megahobby.com/cgi-bin/shopper.e...s&search=action


----------



## drnitrus

i picked this one up at the swap meet for $35


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

That one is sweet. I paid $25 shipped for mine on ebay.

I bout one of those 1/6 scale engines lastnight at walmart to for $19.99

they are pretty bad ass.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OK ! i got alot shipped to today ! 

Tjay = grill from betos contest 
408 = wheels , ls clip ,gril,rear bumper
MR Biggs =money order 
didimakeyouscream ==1/64 caddy body 
solo =The monty parts for the car you bought from beto 
BIG C = set of 1109s from beto contest !

I shipped them all frist class /prioty so around mon or tuesday you should be getting them !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:06 PM~6843782
> *OK !   i  got alot  shipped  to  today !
> 
> Tjay = grill  from  betos  contest
> 408 = wheels , ls  clip ,gril,rear bumper
> MR Biggs =money  order
> didimakeyouscream ==1/64  caddy body
> solo =The   monty parts  for the car  you  bought  from  beto
> BIG C = set  of  1109s  from  beto  contest !
> MARINATE=CADI, 75 CAPRICE
> 
> I  shipped  them  all  frist  class /prioty   so  around   mon or  tuesday you  should  be  getting  them !
> *


:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 28 2006, 11:08 AM~6843809
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


MARINATE .. A BAG OF ROCK'S SO YOU CAN KICK. :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 28 2006, 12:19 PM~6843897
> *MARINATE .. A BAG OF ROCK'S SO YOU CAN KICK. :biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MY SHIT NEVER GOT HERE BIGGS :angry:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:06 PM~6843782
> *OK !  i  got alot  shipped  to  today !
> 
> Tjay = grill  from  betos  contest
> 408 = wheels , ls  clip ,gril,rear bumper
> MR Biggs =money  order
> didimakeyouscream ==1/64  caddy body
> solo =The  monty parts  for the car  you  bought  from  beto
> BIG C = set  of  1109s  from  beto  contest !
> MARINATE = WEDDING RING
> I  shipped  them  all  frist  class /prioty  so  around  mon or  tuesday you  should  be  getting  them !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 11:23 AM~6843930
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! EDDIE !


----------



## twinn

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## drnitrus

:0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 01:52 PM~6845462
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

malibu wagon's :0 :tears:


----------



## SOLO1

those are sick. were did you get those??? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

put your coat on and go home !


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## twinn

:0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...TWINNS&st=13260


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 04:24 PM~6846343
> *:0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...TWINNS&st=13260
> *


YOU AIN'T LYING EITHER BRO...THE ONE YOU SENT ME THE OTHER DAY.....NICE!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 28 2006, 02:24 PM~6846343
> *:0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...TWINNS&st=13260
> *


mmmmmmmmm good... :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

anyone wanna go 2 live chat????itz kinda dead in here


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 05:40 PM~6847139
> *anyone wanna go 2 live chat????itz kinda dead in here
> *


no im not gonna get in a room alone with you


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 28 2006, 08:57 PM~6848378
> *no im not gonna get in a room alone with you
> *


 :cheesy: why not??? :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 28 2006, 08:00 PM~6848414
> *:cheesy: why not??? :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 28 2006, 09:16 PM~6848537
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 11:06 AM~6843782
> *OK !  i  got alot  shipped  to  today !
> 
> Tjay = grill  from  betos  contest
> 408 = wheels , ls  clip ,gril,rear bumper
> MR Biggs =money  order
> didimakeyouscream ==1/64  caddy body
> solo =The  monty parts  for the car  you  bought  from  beto
> BIG C = set  of  1109s  from  beto  contest !
> 
> I  shipped  them  all  frist  class /prioty  so  around  mon or  tuesday you  should  be  getting  them !
> *


what about me?   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:06 PM~6843782
> *OK !  i  got alot  shipped  to  today !
> 
> Tjay = grill  from  betos  contest
> 408 = wheels , ls  clip ,gril,rear bumper
> MR Biggs =money  order
> didimakeyouscream ==1/64  caddy body
> solo =The  monty parts  for the car  you  bought  from  beto
> BIG C = set  of  1109s  from  beto  contest !
> 
> I  shipped  them  all  frist  class /prioty  so  around  mon or  tuesday you  should  be  getting  them !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 11:28 PM~6849785
> *what about me?      :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



To be honest ! I am taking time on this one ! You paid for the best so i am work on it to the best of my skills ! Youll see ! LOL! Just give me a little more time then its on its way home ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 09:36 PM~6849862
> *To be  honest !  I  am  taking  time  on this  one !  You  paid  for  the  best  so  i  am  work on it  to the  best  of  my  skills !    Youll  see !  LOL!  Just  give  me a little  more  time  then  its  on  its  way  home !  :biggrin:
> *



I was just messing around, I told you not to rush it. I'm in no hurry myself.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i cant sleep damn it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:18 AM~6851914
> * i cant sleep damn it
> *



me neither. I'm at work tho. :biggrin: graveyard shift. :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 29 2006, 04:21 AM~6851916
> *me neither.  I'm at work tho.  :biggrin:    graveyard shift.  :uh:
> *


wish i had a job ill prolly get tierd and go asleep early


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 02:22 AM~6851918
> *wish i had a job ill prolly get tierd and go asleep early
> *



tired. Looks like you already are.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

Had To Pick Me Up One Of These


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB

This Is Something Ive Been Working On. 

76 Caprice With Chrome Goodies & A Lil Run


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## MARINATE

OH SHIT...LOOKS LIKE 07 IS GONNA BE ALOT OF CAPRICES......LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## wagonguy

5-3-Low is done everyone

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry6854682


----------



## 95imp

does anyone ave any semi rims with low profile tires for sale or trade


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Dec 29 2006, 10:30 PM~6858641
> *does anyone ave any semi rims with low profile tires for sale or trade
> *


go 2 a truck stop and buy a diecast truck and take tha rims off and use some tires off a dub car


----------



## 95imp

ight i might but dont really wanna waste money on a whole car but thanks if it comes down to it i will


----------



## iced

please help me
here's the story





some of my friends and I was watching the video of top back remix when i saw the car ultimate obsession from the september 06 issue and i said"oh shit i seen that car before" and my friends so "no the hell you didn't" and some how it turned into a 200 dollar bet that i can't make an exact replica of that car



so can some of you find some pics of the car couse i lost the issue and my aunt put a block on lowrider mag




and no comment on what i said pleas just help


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:uh:


----------



## Kirby

looks like someones taking a trip to the libary to use the computer...either that or start delivering newspapers to come up with 200 lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 29 2006, 10:48 PM~6858801
> *looks like someones taking a trip to the libary to use the computer...either that or start delivering newspapers to come up with 200 lol*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla

A $200 dollar bet.... :uh: Hmmm..uhhh....well....good luck :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Shit i'd just spend the 200 and have someone build it lmao


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0 Finally!! I got 100 posts!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Dec 29 2006, 10:51 PM~6858824
> *:0 Finally!! I got 100 posts!
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

damn i got 360 already...i talk too much


----------



## iced

well i see you all hate me


any way 760 i think


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 29 2006, 07:40 PM~6858730
> *please help me
> here's the story
> some of my friends and I was watching the video of top back remix when i saw the car ultimate obsession from the september 06 issue and i said"oh shit i seen that car before" and my friends so "no the hell you didn't" and some how it turned into a 200 dollar bet that i can't make an exact replica of that car
> so can some of you find some pics of the car couse i lost the issue and my aunt put a block on lowrider mag
> and no comment on what i said pleas just help
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh:


----------



## iced

well it's the truth any way i found some pics so i post the results when i get finished


----------



## 95imp

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 29 2006, 09:40 PM~6858730
> *please help me
> here's the story
> some of my friends and I was watching the video of top back remix when i saw the car ultimate obsession from the september 06 issue and i said"oh shit i seen that car before" and my friends so "no the hell you didn't" and some how it turned into a 200 dollar bet that i can't make an exact replica of that car
> so can some of you find some pics of the car couse i lost the issue and my aunt put a block on lowrider mag
> and no comment on what i said pleas just help
> *


is this it?







if it is ill give you the rest of thes pics of it.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 29 2006, 08:18 PM~6858990
> *well it's the truth any way i found some pics so i post the results when i get finished
> *




ok Bro lets See Here If U Build A EXACT REPLICA Of That Car Before March i'll give U A Pair Of 1109 peguses rims


----------



## iced

if i don't



and yeah it is just give me the link so you won't waste space


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 29 2006, 08:24 PM~6859028
> *if i don't
> *



ya dont get shit :biggrin:


----------



## 95imp

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...n/photo_01.html

ther ya go man its on lowrider mag so if its blocked like you said then ill post the pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got close to starting making that


----------



## iced

now why was it not blocked then




cause i just tried it 30 minutes ago


----------



## 95imp

naw i said that cause you said your aunt put a block on it it worked for me


----------



## iced

yo thanks alot


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I just thought I would post these up----this is what I do  I am an architecture major, but really wanted to do transportation design, not a very reliable field though  Photoshop is a great program to have too 










































Will come in handy when I want to build a diorama or garage  I blueprint everything before I build it, guess thats why I am so slow at building haha!


----------



## 1low64

Wow...thats some great work.


----------



## iced

i did some shit like that long ago when i first got photoshop six now i just make tutorials


----------



## mitchapalooza65

one of those is virtually a photoshop tutorial, the porsche, sketch to finished product.......lets see some of yours-----and arent you young lol? you did designs like that when you were even younger?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

and thanks for the compliment 1low------art has been my passion since i was a kid, i draw more than i do anything  hopefully can get as good at models as i did art


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 09:43 PM~6859621
> *and thanks for the compliment 1low------art has been my passion since i was a kid, i draw more than i do anything   hopefully can get as good at models as i did art
> *


----------



## Kirby

if you draw you should be pullin out some bad ass paint jobs soon! I wish i could draw.

Mitch Start painting! I think your gonna be great at it!


----------



## iced

yeah my aunt is a architect and my dad i a game designer


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thbanks burb-----yeah i havent tried painting, but id like to give minis method a shot, the pens


----------



## Kirby

I just picked some up yesterday, i had some other ones but didnt have the rose art ones...but i found em!


----------



## Kirby

HEY MINI HOW DO YOU PAINT THOSE LITTLE LINES ON THE BODYS? SOMEONE SAID YOU USE PENS? LIKE BIC PENS??? lmfao !!!! :roflmao:


----------



## iced

all i do is find a pic of a car copy and paste it make a new layer 


for the car layer put screen and on the laryer you just added trace the outline of the car


----------



## mitchapalooza65

for what iced, paint, photoshop????? ???

i got some gelpens too, but i dont know which kit i want to ruin yet lol, because i know the first go around, i will screw it up.......


----------



## 63 ridah

well i havent been on lately for 2 reasons, a skateboarding accedent and a broken cpu.so for the last 4 months ive been browsing from my psp with a broken wrist that hurts like hell.so in all i cant build for about a month or two.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

WHERE EVERYONE GO???????????????


----------



## BiggC

I guess they all went to bed since all the funs over for now. lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2006, 03:07 AM~6860847
> *I guess they all went to bed since all the funs over for now. lol
> *


LOL YEA TRUE..LOL


----------



## Kirby

pshhh im up!!! uploading pictures in a min, i need someone to help me pick out a pose for this 70 imp. brb going to photobucket now!


----------



## BiggC

:0 They hung Saddam today!


----------



## Kirby

yup...i got text messages on my phone as it was happening...my friends are sick. lmao


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2006, 03:31 AM~6860964
> *:0  They hung Saddam today!
> *


HUH???


----------



## BiggC

BAGHDAD, Iraq - Saddam Hussein, the shotgun-waving dictator who ruled Iraq with a remorseless brutality for a quarter-century and was driven from power by a U.S.-led war that left his country in shambles,* was taken to the gallows and executed Saturday.* 

ADVERTISEMENT

It was a grim end for the 69-year-old leader who had vexed three U.S. presidents. Despite his ouster, Washington, its allies and the new Iraqi leaders remain mired in a fight to quell a stubborn insurgency by Saddam loyalists and a vicious sectarian conflict.

President Bush called Saddam's execution "the kind of justice he denied the victims of his brutal regime."

Also hanged were Saddam's half-brother Barzan Ibrahim and Awad Hamed al-Bandar, the former chief justice of the Revolutionary Court. State-run Iraqiya television news announcer said "criminal Saddam was hanged to death and the execution started with criminal Saddam then Barzan then Awad al-Bandar."

Mariam al-Rayes, a legal expert and a former member of the Shiite bloc in parliament, told Iraqiya television that the execution "was filmed and God willing it will be shown. There was one camera present, and a doctor was also present there."

Al-Rayes, an ally of Prime Minister Nouri al-Maliki, did not attend the execution. She said Al-Maliki did not attend but was represented by an aide.

The station earlier was airing national songs after the first announcement and had a tag on the screen that read "Saddam's execution marks the end of a dark period of Iraq's history."

The execution was carried out around the start of Eid al-Adha, the Islamic world's largest holiday, which marks the end of the Muslim pilgrimage to Mecca, the hajj. Many Muslims celebrate by sacrificing domestic animals, usually sheep.

Sunnis and Shiites throughout the world began observing the four-day holiday at dawn Saturday, but Iraq's Shiite community — the country's majority — was due to start celebrating on Sunday.

The execution came 56 days after a court convicted Saddam and sentenced him to death for his role in the killings of 148 Shiite Muslims from a town where assassins tried to kill the dictator in 1982. Iraq's highest court rejected Saddam's appeal Monday and ordered him executed within 30 days.

A U.S. judge on Friday refused to stop Saddam's execution, rejecting a last-minute court challenge.

Al-Maliki had rejected calls that Saddam be spared, telling families of people killed during the dictator's rule that would be an insult to the victims.

"Our respect for human rights requires us to execute him, and there will be no review or delay in carrying out the sentence," al-Maliki's office quoted him as saying during a meeting with relatives before the hanging.

The hanging of Saddam, who was ruthless in ordering executions of his opponents, will keep other Iraqis from pursuing justice against the ousted leader.

At his death, he was in the midst of a second trial, charged with genocide and other crimes for a 1987-88 military crackdown that killed an estimated 180,000 Kurds in northern Iraq. Experts said the trial of his co-defendants was likely to continue despite his execution.

Many people in Iraq's Shiite majority were eager to see the execution of a man whose Sunni Arab-dominated regime oppressed them and Kurds.

Before the hanging, a mosque preacher in the Shiite holy city of Najaf on Friday called Saddam's execution "God's gift to Iraqis."

"Oh, God, you know what Saddam has done! He killed millions of Iraqis in prisons, in wars with neighboring countries and he is responsible for mass graves. Oh God, we ask you to take revenge on Saddam," said Sheik Sadralddin al-Qubanji, a member of the Supreme Council for the Islamic Revolution in Iraq. 

On Thursday, two half brothers visited Saddam in his cell, a member of the former dictator's defense team, Badee Izzat Aref, told The Associated Press by telephone from the United Arab Emirates. He said the former dictator handed them his personal belongings. 

A senior official at the Iraqi defense ministry said Saddam gave his will to one of his half brothers. The official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to speak to the media. 

In a farewell message to Iraqis posted Wednesday on the Internet, Saddam said he was giving his life for his country as part of the struggle against the U.S. "Here, I offer my soul to God as a sacrifice, and if he wants, he will send it to heaven with the martyrs," he said. 

One of Saddam's lawyers, Issam Ghazzawi, said the letter was written by Saddam on Nov. 5, the day he was convicted by an Iraqi tribunal in the Dujail killings. 

The message called on Iraqis to put aside the sectarian hatred that has bloodied their nation for a year and voiced support for the Sunni Arab-dominated insurgency against U.S.-led forces, saying: "Long live jihad and the mujahedeen." 

Saddam urged Iraqis to rely on God's help in fighting "against the unjust nations" that ousted his regime. 

Najeeb al-Nauimi, a member of Saddam's legal team, said U.S. authorities maintained physical custody of Saddam until the execution to prevent him being humiliated publicly or his corpse being mutilated, as has happened to previous Iraqi leaders deposed by force. He said they didn't want anything to happen to further inflame Sunni Arabs. 

"This is the end of an era in Iraq," al-Nauimi said from Doha, Qatar. "The Baath regime ruled for 35 years. Saddam was vice president or president of Iraq during those years. For Iraqis, he will be very well remembered. Like a martyr, he died for the sake of his country." 

Iraq's death penalty was suspended by the U.S. military after it toppled Saddam in 2003, but the new Iraqi government reinstated it two years later, saying executions would deter criminals. 

Saddam's own regime used executions and extrajudicial killings as a tool of political repression, both to eliminate real or suspected political opponents and to maintain a reign of terror. 

In the months after he seized power on July 16, 1979, he had hundreds of members of his own party and army officers slain. In 1996, he ordered the slaying of two sons-in-law who had defected to Jordan but returned to Baghdad after receiving guarantees of safety. 

Saddam built Iraq into a one of the Arab world's most modern societies, but then plunged the country into an eight-year war with neighboring Iran that killed hundreds of thousands of people on both sides and wrecked Iraq's economy. 

During that war, as part of the wider campaign against Kurds, the Iraqi military used chemical weapons against the Kurdish town of Halabja in northern Iraq, killing an estimated 5,000 civilians. 

The economic troubles from the Iran war led Saddam to invade Kuwait in the summer of 1990, seeking to grab its oil wealth, but a U.S.-led coalition inflicted a stinging defeat on the Iraq army and freed the Kuwaitis. 

U.N. sanctions imposed over the Kuwait invasion remained in place when Saddam failed to cooperate fully in international efforts to ensure his programs for creating weapons of mass destruction had been dismantled. Iraqis, once among the region's most prosperous, were impoverished. 

The final blow came when U.S.-led troops invaded in March 2003. Saddam's regime fell quickly, but political, sectarian and criminal violence have created chaos that has undermined efforts to rebuild Iraq's ruined economy. 

While he wielded a heavy hand to maintain control, Saddam also sought to win public support with a personality cult that pervaded Iraqi society. Thousands of portraits, posters, statues and murals were erected in his honor all over Iraq. His face could be seen on the sides of office buildings, schools, airports and shops and on Iraq's currency.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

OH YEA I JUST SEEN IT IN OT


----------



## Kirby

i got the pens now too!!


alright, ass up or down on this 70 imp?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

I LIKE THA LAST STANCE uffin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 30 2006, 03:39 AM~6861013
> *I LIKE THA LAST STANCE uffin:
> *


X2


----------



## Kirby

Cool thanks!! i thought that would look the best with the ass a little higher then the front...thanks i'll rig it up tomorrow. bed time now, goodnight guys!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 03:42 AM~6861024
> *Cool thanks!! i thought that would look the best with the ass a little higher then the front...thanks i'll rig it up tomorrow. bed time now, goodnight guys!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Kirby

almost forgot, scored this on ebay last week...not bad for 30 bucks including shipping


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 30 2006, 03:43 AM~6861037
> *almost forgot, scored this on ebay last week...not bad for 30 bucks including shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE I LIKE THAT BLACK ONE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 28 2006, 12:06 PM~6843782
> *OK !   i  got alot  shipped  to  today !
> 
> Tjay = grill  from  betos  contest
> 408 = wheels , ls  clip ,gril,rear bumper
> MR Biggs =money  order
> didimakeyouscream ==1/64  caddy body
> solo =The   monty parts  for the car  you  bought  from  beto
> BIG C = set  of  1109s  from  beto  contest !
> 
> I  shipped  them  all  frist  class /prioty   so  around   mon or  tuesday you  should  be  getting  them !
> *



THANKS MINI....I REALLY APPRECIATE MY PACKAGE!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I like ass up burb, looks like it has real dros

what chassis do you have under that? my amt kit is solid under chassis, looks like u got that two piece


----------



## Kirby

no bro its one peice, just painted it by hand...more pics tonight after i put it together!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 30 2006, 01:31 AM~6860964
> *:0  They hung Saddam today!
> *


good, they should have hung him twice. Once by the neck to kill him and the other by his feet and let all the kids bash his ass like a pinata.


----------



## Kirby

got a few new models tonight! i love the cheap ones!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I seen those down here in KY. About picked them up but went with a 80's style pickup instead.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave: :wave: I'm out fockers..... to drunk and crashing out. At the inlaws so getting drunk was a must. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 31 2006, 03:50 AM~6868366
> *:wave:  :wave:  I'm out fockers.....  to drunk and crashing out.  At the inlaws so getting drunk was a must.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: BE SAFE BRO!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 30 2006, 06:19 PM~6864249
> *THANKS MINI....I REALLY APPRECIATE MY PACKAGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! You get a present ! LOL! 


Hey Man enjoy it ! and Put heart into it ! 1LUV Eddie ! Your good freind and this was the least i could do ! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 01:13 AM~6868447
> *  1LUV  Eddie !  *


  HOW SWEET


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 04:20 AM~6868477
> * HOW SWEET
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Your crazy Beto !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 12:31 AM~6868293
> *got a few new models tonight! i love the cheap ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that first kit is pretty nice my nephews first kit i helped him out with


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS NICE FELIX


----------



## Kirby

thats nice, mine wont look as good cause i'm new at the painting thing...infact i'm pissed right now and refuse to finish this 70 impala until i calm down a little bit. I was putting it all together and flipped it over to glue the glass on...boom glue stain on the roof! i'm pissed


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 01:48 AM~6868609
> *LOOKS NICE FELIX
> *



Thanks Beto


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 01:49 AM~6868618
> *thats nice, mine wont look as good cause i'm new at the painting thing...infact i'm pissed right now and refuse to finish this 70 impala until i calm down a little bit. I was putting it all together and flipped it over to glue the glass on...boom glue stain on the roof! i'm pissed
> *




damn been there done that i f'd up a few paint jobs lol but i guess u learn from what u do wrong and be more carefull next time lol sux cause i dont have much patience when it comes to puttin the together lol


----------



## Kirby

yeah i hear ya, i get distracted real easy too. Thats my problems. It's a cheap enough kit i can get another one to build. This has been a rough one...body's been stripped twice.


----------



## stilldownivlife

well my fam was down to visit for the holidays 
and my brother is building a replica of his real truck 
while they were down we painted it 

here is the real truck


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is the replica 
its not done yet but is gonna be pretty cool


----------



## betoscustoms

LOOKS GREAT


----------



## 1ofaknd

another paintjob down... :biggrin: 

this is HOK tru blue pearl. With a custom mix of powdered PPG pearls over top.

and of course like all the cars i paint, if anyone wants it then just PM me


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD RYAN!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

good work ryan


----------



## 65lorider

hey everyone im the older bro of 95 imp i just made my own so he want get on mine anymore


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Dec 31 2006, 07:46 PM~6871947
> *hey everyone im the older bro of 95 imp i just made my own so he want get on mine anymore
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave: 
16 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: SCOOBY SNACKS, Laidframe, didimakeyascream, BiggC, LowRider_69, KandyKutty, 87burb, zfelix78caddy, Atx_ballin, KingLewi, modeltech, 65lorider


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 07:26 PM~6872214
> *:wave:
> 16 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: SCOOBY SNACKS, Laidframe, didimakeyascream, BiggC, LowRider_69, KandyKutty, 87burb, zfelix78caddy, Atx_ballin, KingLewi, modeltech, 65lorider
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 31 2006, 08:28 PM~6872230
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
:0 YOU HIT 7,000 POST!!!!


----------



## Day1Hustla

:wave: Damn Scoob...its like you always on here! Ah, well I am out for a bit gonna go out and get my drink on with my people bring in the new year the right way! Than come home sleep it off and get started on my Caprice for the build off!


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 07:30 PM~6872235
> *:wave:
> :0 YOU HIT 7,000 POST!!!!
> *


ahh shit i did, forgot i hired you to be my post count reminder  :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 08:32 PM~6872249
> *:wave:
> *


SUP FELIX :wave:


----------



## zfelix

im almost to 5,000 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla+Dec 31 2006, 08:31 PM~6872242-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave: Damn Scoob...its like you always on here!  Ah, well I am out for a bit gonna go out and get my drink on with my people bring in the new year the right way! Than come home sleep it off and get started on my Caprice for the build off!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I KNO IM ALWAYS ON :biggrin: HAPPY NEW YEARS BE SAFE BRO
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@Dec 31 2006, 08:34 PM~6872259
> *ahh shit i did, forgot i hired you to be my post count reminder  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 05:35 PM~6872269
> *SUP FELIX :wave:
> *



not a damn thang


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 08:37 PM~6872286
> *not a damn thang
> *


LOL SAME HERE


----------



## zfelix

LOl anybody get anything painted up?? :biggrin: ima hit up the paint store on teusday gotta get some shit for progect 57 and 56 nomad


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 08:39 PM~6872304
> *LOl anybody get anything painted up?? :biggrin: ima hit up the paint store on teusday gotta get some shit for progect 57 and 56 nomad
> *


NAW ITS RAINING :angry: LOL SOUNDS GOOD BRO CANT WAIT 2 SEE WHAT THEY LOOK LIKE


----------



## tyhodge07

ahh shit, zacks gonna have another tight paint job comin up :cheesy: cant wait to see it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 31 2006, 05:42 PM~6872334
> *ahh shit, zacks gonna have another tight paint job comin up :cheesy: cant wait to see it
> *



:cheesy: Not To Mention lowandbeyonds patterned drop top regal patterned 59 hardtop and big 67 impala :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 05:46 PM~6872362
> *:cheesy: Not To Mention lowandbeyonds patterned drop top regal patterned 59 hardtop and big 67 impala :biggrin:
> *



with working ragtop :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 31 2006, 08:48 PM~6872374
> *with working ragtop :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 31 2006, 08:55 PM~6872426
> *:wave:
> *


SUP CHRIS :wave:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 08:56 PM~6872437
> *SUP CHRIS :wave:
> *


Nada, just sitting here checking out all the new posts I missed while I was away, and getting ready to work a model. Whats up with you?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 31 2006, 08:59 PM~6872455
> *Nada, just sitting here checking out all the new posts I missed while I was away, and getting ready to work a model.  Whats up with you?
> *


SAME HERE JUST WAITING ON SOME KITS SO I CAN START BUILDING SOMTHING INSTEAD OF BEING A POST WHORE ON HERE


----------



## Kirby

You have no kits at all? I'm building a few kits right now getting pissed cause i want to finish one of these 57's but the package robo sent me hasnt showed yet. the post office is slow as shit! im starting the belvedere now tho..


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 09:27 PM~6872623
> *You have no kits at all? I'm building a few kits right now getting pissed cause i want to finish one of these 57's but the package robo sent me hasnt showed yet. the post office is slow as shit! im starting the belvedere now tho..
> *


YEA I HAVE A COUPLE AND IVE STARTED ON ALL OF THEM..LOL
64 IMPALA
87 REGAL
S10 EXTREME
99 SILVERADO
96 TAHOE
98 LEXUS GS 400
CIVIC SI COUPE
ACURA RSX TYPE-S
AND A 79 MUSTANG
:happysad:


----------



## Kirby

GET BUILDING!!! lmao you had me scared thinkin you didnt have any kits!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 09:47 PM~6872741
> *GET BUILDING!!! lmao you had me scared thinkin you didnt have any kits!
> *


LOL I NEED 2 BUY SOME SUPPLYS BUT I HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF STYRENE SHEET CUS MY MOM WORKS IN A PLASTIC COMPANY


----------



## Kirby

so your our new hook up for cheap sytrene! :biggrin: 

what do you need? run to walmart!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 09:55 PM~6872773
> *so your our new hook up for cheap sytrene!  :biggrin:
> 
> what do you need? run to walmart!
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :tongue:


----------



## twinn

hi my name is scooby and my new years resolution is to get building and to stop being a post whore :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 10:01 PM~6872798
> *hi my name is scooby and my new years resolution is to get building and to stop being a post whore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  AND 2 GET A DAMN CAMERA!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 31 2006, 09:01 PM~6872800
> * AND 2 GET A DAMN CAMERA!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 10:02 PM~6872804
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lmao i was kidding! it doesnt get cheaper then for sale signs...they are like 50 cents a sheet lol!

OH YEAH GO BEARS!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 31 2006, 10:08 PM~6872825
> *lmao i was kidding! it doesnt get cheaper then for sale signs...they are like 50 cents a sheet lol!
> 
> OH YEAH GO BEARS!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 09:01 PM~6872798
> *hi my name is scooby and my new years resolution is to get building and to stop being a post whore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



IS THIS MAA?


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 09:37 PM~6872964
> *IS THIS MAA?
> *


? :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 10:06 PM~6873119
> *?  :dunno:
> *


MODEL

ALOCHOLICS

ANONYMOUS


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 11:10 PM~6873131
> *MODEL
> 
> ALOCHOLICS
> 
> ANONYMOUS
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

HI MY NAME IS EDDIE AKA MARINATE & I AM ADDICTED TO PLASTIC & CORONAS! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

fucken junkie :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 10:13 PM~6873152
> *fucken junkie :angry:
> *


FORGOT ONE THING LAYITLOW!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 11:17 PM~6873165
> *FORGOT ONE THING LAYITLOW!
> *


THAT MAKES 2 OF US :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 10:17 PM~6873165
> *FORGOT ONE THING LAYITLOW!
> *


ME 2 IM IN DENIAL


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 31 2006, 10:18 PM~6873173
> *ME 2 IM IN DENIAL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

im a dick ted to lay it low as well! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 31 2006, 09:12 PM~6873143
> *HI MY NAME IS EDDIE AKA MARINATE & I AM ADDICTED TO PLASTIC & CORONAS! :biggrin:
> *



How funny!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

LATERS....HAPPY NEW YEARS AGAIN AND BE SAFE!!!!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 01:36 AM~6874129
> *LATERS....HAPPY NEW YEARS AGAIN AND BE SAFE!!!!
> *



Same Here!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Good night guys i am off here also ! Peace !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## swanginbows

im pretty sure sumone already posted this with a magnum but i picked this up at wally world today...


----------



## iced

ANY BODY SAW ANY 63 MODEL CARS AT HOBBY LOBBY


----------



## zfelix

What up everyone :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 10:25 PM~6878969
> *What up everyone :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## zfelix

my name might change from zfelix78caddy to 

zfelix95TC :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 10:28 PM~6878992
> *my name might change from zfelix78caddy to
> 
> zfelix95TC :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 pics of the towncar??????  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 07:29 PM~6879001
> *:0 pics of the towncar??????   :biggrin:
> *



naw dont got no pics of it its like a few blocks from here burgandy all O.G. some Old Dude Owns it thinkin about ditchin the caddy and pickin that up :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 10:30 PM~6879010
> *naw dont got no pics of it its like a few blocks from here burgandy all O.G. some Old Dude Owns it thinkin about ditchin the caddy and pickin that up :biggrin:
> *


  leather guts????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 07:32 PM~6879020
> * leather guts????
> *



u know it :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 10:33 PM~6879031
> *u know it :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:nono: keep the caddy 
it would be so much cooler in the long run :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 1 2007, 07:43 PM~6879094
> *:nono: keep the caddy
> it would be so much cooler in the long run  :thumbsup:
> *



ahhh its all tooken apart and just a big ol project lol i want something i can throw rims on switch it out leaf and stripe and swing it and if i decide to do a project do a impala or bomb just itchin to hit the streets :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: 
i hear ya about itching to get on the streets 

i just really like those old coupe's man 
dumped out on some 13s and patterns


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 1 2007, 07:50 PM~6879137
> *:biggrin:
> i hear ya about itching to get on the streets
> 
> i just really like those old coupe's man
> dumped out on some 13s and patterns
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

who ever has myspace add me 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=26704078


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 11:15 PM~6879289
> *who ever has myspace add me
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=26704078
> *


yea me 2 http://www.myspace.com/phb01


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 10:22 PM~6879344
> *yea me 2 http://www.myspace.com/phb01
> *


man go build somethin, ur always on here, u build with ur feet?  :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 1 2007, 11:24 PM~6879362
> *man go build somethin, ur always on here, u build with ur feet?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 10:26 PM~6879377
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Kirby

shh its a sensitive topic with him! he's waiting on "supplies" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 2 2007, 12:27 AM~6879781
> *shh its a sensitive topic with him! he's waiting on "supplies"  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 1 2007, 08:47 PM~6879121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh its all tooken apart and just a big ol project lol i want something i can throw rims on switch it out leaf and stripe and swing it and if i decide to do a project do a impala or bomb just itchin to hit the streets :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lay off the paint fumes. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 10:29 PM~6879795
> *
> *



build something!! :biggrin: WHORE!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2007, 09:32 PM~6879815
> *lay off the paint fumes.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> build something!!  :biggrin:  WHORE!
> *



:roflmao: i should Buy A Mask Shouldnt i :0


----------



## Kirby

he'll have a nice monte to build soon!!!

anyone here have yahoo messenger? add me i'm twiztid_blunts


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 2 2007, 12:33 AM~6879823
> *he'll have a nice monte to build soon!!!
> 
> anyone here have yahoo messenger? add me i'm twiztid_blunts
> *


i just did


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey linky, your spot light ever get to you yet?


----------



## Linc

no.  I still have to paint the car so i'm not in a huge rush for it i just needed to track 1 down. thanks again though! do you know where i can find a scull shifter knob? :biggrin: the real car is a lurentian but i am doing a replica(sorta) from a catalina, its going flat black, the roof though, is base:silver w flake, then a scull skates mural, then red candy overtop!the spotlight has or will have a red lense, the car will sport lake pipes and supremes fron up ass down, flat black interior w/ red highlights! :biggrin: i'll post pics soon as i can paint but i'm in Canada and its too cold to paint here unless you have a garage and i dont  (yet)! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

http://www.thedpmcc.com/instructionsintro.html

For all your instruction and box art needs! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 1 2007, 10:43 PM~6879885
> *no.   I still have to paint the car so i'm not in a huge rush for it i just needed to track 1 down. thanks again though! do you know where i can find a scull shifter knob? :biggrin:  the real car is a lurentian but i am doing a replica(sorta) from a catalina, its going flat black, the roof though, is base:silver w flake, then a scull skates mural, then red candy overtop!the spotlight has or will have a red lense, the car will sport lake pipes and supremes fron up ass down, flat black interior w/ red highlights! :biggrin: i'll post pics soon as i can paint but i'm in Canada and its too cold to paint here unless you have a garage and i dont  (yet)! :biggrin:
> *



Its on its way, its been a week or two since I shipped it.


----------



## Linc

yeah, its cool though, it seems to take quite a while to get things shipped from the states to canada for some reason, and customs are dicks most of the time too! i traded a few with didimakeyascream and customs opened the box, went through it, put a "searched by U.S. Customs" sticker on it then shipped it to me without closing the box! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 1 2007, 11:35 PM~6880251
> *yeah, its cool though, it seems to take quite a while to get things shipped from the states to canada for some reason, and customs are dicks most of the time too! i traded a few with didimakeyascream and customs opened the box, went through it, put a "searched by U.S. Customs" sticker on it then shipped it to me without closing the box! :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 customsowned!!


----------



## Linc

yup! :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 2 2007, 12:35 AM~6880251
> *yeah, its cool though, it seems to take quite a while to get things shipped from the states to canada for some reason, and customs are dicks most of the time too! i traded a few with didimakeyascream and customs opened the box, went through it, put a "searched by U.S. Customs" sticker on it then shipped it to me without closing the box! :angry:
> *


and seems to have left it sittin with them for a few days :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

LowandBeyond, GOT-80G, SCOOBY SNACKS, zfelix78caddy

:wave: :wave: what up fellas? Building anything (besides Scooby, we know) :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 01:54 AM~6880677
> *LowandBeyond, GOT-80G, SCOOBY SNACKS, zfelix78caddy
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  what up fellas?  Building anything (besides Scooby, we know)  :biggrin:
> *



:wave: just painting the 56 tomarrow gonna stripe the body


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 02:56 AM~6880681
> *:wave: just painting the 56 tomarrow gonna stripe the body
> *



still going with that same design? The multi-blues? :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 04:54 AM~6880677
> *LowandBeyond, GOT-80G, SCOOBY SNACKS, zfelix78caddy
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  what up fellas?  Building anything (besides Scooby, we know)  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 01:58 AM~6880683
> *still going with that same design?  The multi-blues?  :cheesy:
> *



maybe....


for some reason im thinkin 2 tone blue and silver Flake :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 2 2007, 03:02 AM~6880690-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 03:02 AM~6880691
> *maybe....
> for some reason im thinkin 2 tone blue and silver Flake :dunno:
> *


that would be cool too. Now get that thing out of the oven cleaner and get to work.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:06 AM~6880699
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> that would be cool too.  Now get that thing out of the oven cleaner and get to work.
> *



its been out of the oven cleaner but didnt work to well im going to go buy some brake fluid tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 05:06 AM~6880699
> *:biggrin:   :biggrin:
> *


na seriously when i get my pakage coming from beto im gonna start building  shit ill even buy one of those disposable camera's so i can take pics 2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 03:07 AM~6880702
> *its been out of the oven cleaner but didnt work to well im going to go buy some brake fluid tomarrow :biggrin:
> *


to well or not at all? I've tried that shit on walmart HOK and it didn't do shit! Maybe I didn't soak it long enough or something? The car I tried it on was the LS monte. It was all fuckin clouded up I guess from the humidity. I sprayed that shit on there and the clouds dissapeared and it really started shining. The paint was still thick, but I heard bad things about resins and strippers. 

get some tape for that big 67 yet? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:11 AM~6880715
> *to well or not at all?  I've tried that shit on walmart HOK and it didn't do shit!  Maybe I didn't soak it long enough or something?  The car I tried it on was the LS monte.  It was all fuckin clouded up I guess from the humidity.  I sprayed that shit on there and the clouds dissapeared and it really started shining.  The paint was still thick,  but I heard bad things about resins and strippers.
> 
> get some tape for that big 67 yet?  :biggrin:
> *



Yeap i Got The Tape :biggrin: 

just waiting for other builds so i can have that paint day :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 03:10 AM~6880712
> *na seriously when i get my pakage coming from beto im gonna start building  shit ill even buy one of those disposable camera's so i can take pics 2 :biggrin:
> *



my boy got a kids digi for christmas. I haven't used it yet, but they are pretty cheap. You can't see the pics you take, you have to link it to the comp to see the pics. I wish it had a lcd screen tho. 

even my camera is cheap now at radio shack. About 50$ for them anymore. :angry: :angry: I payed 200$ for it when I got it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 03:13 AM~6880721
> *Yeap i Got The Tape :biggrin:
> 
> just waiting for other builds so i can have that paint day :biggrin:
> *



I guess I need to ship them out today then huh? :uh: :twak: :twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 05:16 AM~6880725
> *my boy got a kids digi for christmas.  I haven't used it yet,  but they are pretty cheap.  You can't see the pics you take,  you have to link it to the comp to see the pics.  I wish it had a lcd screen tho.
> 
> even my camera is cheap now at radio shack.  About 50$ for them anymore.  :angry:  :angry:  I payed 200$ for it when I got it.
> *


  thats what im trying 2 do get a camera first


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:17 AM~6880726
> *I guess I need to ship them out today then huh?  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



its up 2 you homie sooner u get em out here teh sooner u get em back :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 03:18 AM~6880729
> * thats what im trying 2 do get a camera first
> *



  defently a must for posting pics.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 03:20 AM~6880730
> *its up 2 you homie sooner u get em out here teh sooner u get em back :biggrin:
> *


yea in about 6 months :uh: .............
















...................






















SLACKER!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 05:20 AM~6880731
> *      defently a must for posting pics.
> *


yea lol well im out :wave: laters


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 03:22 AM~6880739
> *yea lol well im out :wave: laters
> *


I smell bullshit. You'll be back.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:22 AM~6880738
> *yea in about 6 months  :uh: .............
> ...................
> SLACKER!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: the only project i really got goin right now is the nomad and the bomb truck errything else is on da back burner :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:23 AM~6880742
> *I smell bullshit.    You'll be back.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: later scoob :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 03:24 AM~6880743
> *:roflmao: the only project i really got goin right now is the nomad and the bomb truck errything else is on da back burner :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: until you get that package!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:31 AM~6880753
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  until you get that package!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i know huh :biggrin:

oh and im doin what i can


----------



## LowandBeyond

hurry up and do what you can on that, you know the mail only take a couple days to get there!


----------



## zfelix

lol im doin whatever to make this thing closer to being done im sick of it (seeing it unbuilt on the workspace) i wanna hurry up and finish it and put it in a display case and start on the next one!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 04:04 AM~6880789
> *lol im doin whatever to make this thing closer to being done im sick of it (seeing it unbuilt on the workspace) i wanna hurry up and finish it and put it in a display case and start on the next one!!!!!!
> *


   Just put it on the back of the trl like a project going to or from paint.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 03:06 AM~6880790
> *      Just put it on the back of the trl like a project going to or from paint.
> *



:nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 04:26 AM~6880803
> *:nono: :nono: :nono:
> *


that would work until your shit gets back? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 03:33 AM~6880806
> *that would work until your shit gets back?  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



lol naw this is gonna be how it will chill on the desk :biggrin:










plus i still gotta clear the trailer and put the 20's back on it :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 02:23 PM~6883187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dave.im sick of your crap.just give me back my caprice your working on and we cool. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

ooooooohhhhhhhhhh :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 03:23 PM~6883187
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mini he's just jealous of u


----------



## bigdogg323

how about a builder build off 

minidreams vs nobuilder oops kustombuilder

how about it :biggrin: :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 05:50 PM~6884761
> *how about a builder build off
> 
> minidreams vs nobuilder oops kustombuilder
> 
> how about it :biggrin:  :ugh:
> *


  nah.im to busy with a real lowrider. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh:hahahahaha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:55 PM~6884810
> * nah.im to busy with a real lowrider. :biggrin:
> *


I told you when Grandpa sees you put them black wires on his car Hes going to whoop that ass! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

daaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnn


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 05:57 PM~6884833
> *I  told  you  when  Grandpa  sees  you  put  them  black  wires  on  his  car    Hes  going  to whoop  that  ass!  :biggrin:
> *


im not worried about you or grandpa.


----------



## kustombuilder

Since bigdogg323(frank) seems to have alot of time to Instigate shit.You should put him on blast.


----------



## kustombuilder

Frank.you do know what Instigate means.right?


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: what i do


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

he thinks just he put rims on a beat up caddy he has lowlow he don't know shit in the lowrider world shit my son knows more


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:10 PM~6884943
> *he thinks just he put rims on a beat up caddy he has lowlow he don't know shit in the lowrider world shit my son knows more
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 06:07 PM~6884930
> *:0
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

i seen ur caddy it aint that good to fly plaque


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:11 PM~6884955
> *i seen ur caddy it aint that good to fly plaque
> *


 :0 that lac is clean


----------



## bigdogg323

u know it ur self


----------



## bigdogg323

riiiiiiiiiigggggggghttttttt


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:11 PM~6884955
> *i seen ur caddy it aint that good to fly plaque
> *


well for your info.i like my caddy 1.2 im not flying a plaque.which i dont think you know what it means to fly anything anyways.and 3.that coment is something my 7 year old would say.


----------



## bigdogg323

i seen it yesterday at the picnic its not that good


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 06:12 PM~6884961
> *:0 that lac is clean
> *


thanks.he doesnt know what else to say.so he wants to dog my caddy.


----------



## bigdogg323

kings of kings cc homeboy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:14 PM~6884979
> *i seen it yesterday at the picnic its not that good
> *


whatever bro.you got something better?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:15 PM~6884998
> *kings of kings cc homeboy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

yup


----------



## bigdogg323

shit i could put rims on my van n still looks better than ur caddy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:16 PM~6885016
> *yup
> *


:uh: besides.even if you did have something better.im more mature than that that i need to take shit about your car.thats the diffrence between men and boys.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

haters never admit defeat


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 06:19 PM~6885045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


dam.evertime i see that.i get a headache.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 01:29 PM~6883227
> *dave.im sick of your crap.just give me back my caprice your working on and we cool. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:20 PM~6885053
> *haters never admit defeat
> *


people know me here.im not no hater.you know me too.act your age.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 07:20 PM~6885056
> *dam.evertime i see that.i get a headache.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 07:20 PM~6885060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 06:23 PM~6885090
> *:wave:
> *


x2


----------



## bigdogg323

i don't have time to post war with a has been thinking just because he has a car thinks he's better others 

(quote) i don't have TO BUILD BECAUSE I'M BULIDING A REAL CAR

BULLSHIT....................


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:24 PM~6885102
> *i don't have time to post war with a has been thinking just because he has a car thinks he's better others
> 
> (quote) i don't have TO BUILD BECAUSE I'M BULIDING A REAL CAR
> 
> BULLSHIT....................
> *


you know bro.me and Dave(mini.) are mature.we are cool like that.we are homies.something you dont know anything about.i know everything about you.were you live.your family.and all that other stuff.you want me to talk shit.i would suggest shutting up.i will say this.when i needed a favor you were there.for that thank you.but for you to come up here and think we cool.you can talk all the shit you want.It doesnt bother me.you have 2 friends.lalo and henry.and sometimes they dont like you.act your age frank.if you dont like my car.dont look at it.


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0


----------



## swanginbows

when you do a paint job, when u wet sand, exactly how do u do it and what is it done for?


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY DAVE I DON'T THINK U READ THE TOPIC THIS IS RANDUMB SHIT I'LL TALK ALL THE I WANT IF U WANNA WINE GO GET A CUP N POUR SOME ON OTHER SOMEWHERE ELSE GO TO THE REAL CARS R AT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:24 PM~6885102
> *i don't have time to post war with a has been thinking just because he has a car thinks he's better others
> 
> (quote) i don't have TO BUILD BECAUSE I'M BULIDING A REAL CAR
> 
> BULLSHIT....................
> *


besides theres no loriders in your trailer park.


----------



## bigdogg323

LET THE REAL BULDERS TALK IN HERE NOT SOME FOOL THAT HAS TO SEND HIS STUFF TO GET DONE GO N HANG OUT WITH MASTERPIECES N LET THE REAL BUILDERS CHAT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:36 PM~6885210
> *HEY DAVE I DON'T THINK U READ THE TOPIC THIS IS RANDUMB SHIT I'LL TALK ALL THE I WANT IF U WANNA WINE GO GET A CUP N POUR SOME ON OTHER SOMEWHERE ELSE GO TO THE REAL CARS R AT
> *


you started it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 2 2007, 05:23 PM~6885090-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:24 PM~6885094
> *x2
> *



:wave: wad up guys?


----------



## swanginbows

can anyone help me????


----------



## bigdogg323

UR THE WINEY ONE NOT ME N WHERE DO U PARK UR CADDY ON THE RIGHT SIDE UF UR CARD BOARD BOX HOUSE OR ON THE LEFT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 05:19 PM~6885045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


SCOOBY DO YOU HAVE THE OTHER ONE FROM AMERICAN IDOL. WHERE THIS ONE DUDE DID FLIPS ACROSS THE STAGE AND LANDED ON HIS FACE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:39 PM~6885233
> *LET THE REAL BULDERS TALK IN HERE NOT SOME FOOL THAT HAS TO SEND HIS STUFF TO GET DONE GO N HANG OUT WITH MASTERPIECES N LET THE REAL BUILDERS CHAT
> *


i dont know were you get ypur info.i havnt talked to mando in a long time.and mando has never done anything for me.


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:41 PM~6885257
> *UR THE WINEY ONE NOT ME N WHERE DO U PARK UR CADDY ON THE RIGHT SIDE UF UR CARD BOARD BOX HOUSE OR ON THE LEFT
> *


 :uh: im done playing imature shit with you.


----------



## swanginbows

where is the love yall...


----------



## bigdogg323

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *can anyone help me????
> *


Damn...someone help the homie out! He trying to get some advice and everyone arguring :nono:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 06:43 PM~6885277
> *where is the love yall...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 05:44 PM~6885291
> *Damn...someone help the homie out! He trying to get some advice and everyone arguring :nono:
> *


WHAT DOES HE NEED.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Jan 2 2007, 07:40 PM~6885239-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  wad up guys?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im workin on my regal :biggrin: u???
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 07:41 PM~6885259
> *SCOOBY DO YOU HAVE THE OTHER ONE FROM AMERICAN IDOL. WHERE THIS ONE DUDE DID FLIPS ACROSS THE STAGE AND LANDED ON HIS FACE.
> *


na i dont


----------



## Day1Hustla

I think he was asking a question about the whole wet sanding process...I figured I'd let someone else answer it...and hell ain't no one better to answer that than you Biggs!


----------



## swanginbows

lowandbeyond helped me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 05:48 PM~6885323
> *I think he was asking a question about the whole wet sanding process...I figured I'd let someone else answer it...and hell ain't no one better to answer that than you Biggs!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE...BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT HE WAS ASKING.? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 06:44 PM~6885291
> *Damn...someone help the homie out! He trying to get some advice and everyone arguring :nono:
> *


dammmm.what the hell do you need.cant you see we are talking shit.  oh oh, right,the wet sand.you do that so your paint is smooth. :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 04:50 PM~6885340
> *dammmm.what the hell do you need.cant you see we are talking shit. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## swanginbows

yall dont need to fight anyway...everyone is spose to be homies


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 05:49 PM~6885330
> *lowandbeyond helped me
> *


SORRY BRO I WAS JUST SITTING HERE WATCHING THE SHOW.

KBBD


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 06:53 PM~6885368
> *SORRY BRO I WAS JUST SITTING HERE WATCHING THE SHOW.
> 
> KBBD
> *


your no help.like always.


----------



## bigdogg323

SSAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT BIGGS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:55 PM~6885375
> *SSAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTT BIGGS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:54 PM~6885373
> *your no help.like always.
> *


IM JUST AN INOCENT BY-STANDARD


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 04:53 PM~6885366
> *yall dont need to fight anyway...everyone is spose to be homies
> *


WHO IS THIS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 06:57 PM~6885390
> *IM JUST AN INOCENT BY-STANDARD
> *


dont get caught in the cross fire.


----------



## bigdogg323

JUST JOKING HOMIE SWANGINBOWS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 06:15 PM~6884998
> *kings of kings cc homeboy
> *


what did you supposely drive when you were in that club?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 04:57 PM~6885394
> *dont get caught in the cross fire.
> *


YEAH


----------



## bigdogg323

77 BUICK REGAL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:00 PM~6885416
> *77 BUICK REGAL
> *


pics?was it cut.did it have spokes?


----------



## bigdogg323

THIS IS B 4 U DISCOVERD LOW LOWS


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: kustombuilder, Day1Hustla, bigdogg323, kansascutty, zfelix78caddy, swanginbows*


 :wave: What up all!


----------



## bigdogg323

13S NOT CUT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 08:01 PM~6885422
> *:wave: What up all!
> *


hey what about me :angry:


----------



## bigdogg323

MY NEXT 1 IS A 79TO82 MALIBU OR 70 IMPALA


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 05:03 PM~6885431
> *hey what about me :angry:
> *


WHAT UP SCOOBY


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:03 PM~6885436
> *MY NEXT 1 IS A 79TO82 MALIBU OR 70 IMPALA
> *


well.just to show you whos the better man.good luck on your next car.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 05:01 PM~6885422
> *:wave: What up all!
> *


WHATS UP HUSTLA


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:01 PM~6885420
> *THIS IS B 4 U DISCOVERD LOW LOWS
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 08:04 PM~6885441
> *WHAT UP SCOOBY
> *


sup biggdogg :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:04 PM~6885444
> *well.just to show you whos the better man.good luck on your next car.
> *


WHAT EVER HOMIE :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:02 PM~6885427
> *13S NOT CUT
> *


you sure they were 13's?not hub caps.


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *hey what about me *


Ahhh...my bad Scoob! I should of known you where on! lol :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 2 2007, 05:47 PM~6885313-->
> 
> 
> 
> im workin on my regal :biggrin: u???
> 
> na i dont
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nothin working. another 12 hours. Stayed over 4 hours this morning and come in 4 hours early. TIRED!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-swanginbows_@Jan 2 2007, 05:49 PM~6885330
> *lowandbeyond helped me
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:06 PM~6885455
> *WHAT EVER HOMIE :uh:
> *


ok cool.whatever.just dont say shit to me anymore.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla+Jan 2 2007, 08:06 PM~6885461-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh...my bad Scoob! I should of known you where on! lol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:07 PM~6885466
> *nothin working.  another 12 hours.  Stayed over 4 hours this morning and come in 4 hours early.  TIRED!
> *


damn that sucks


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:06 PM~6885457
> *you sure they were 13's?not hub caps.
> *


U SHOULD KNOW THOSE R THE ONES U CALL RIMS


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:08 PM~6885481
> *U SHOULD KNOW THOSE R THE ONES U CALL RIMS
> *


 :uh: ok done.like i said.dont say shit to me anymore.


----------



## kustombuilder

zfelix78caddy.you going to pheonix in may?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:07 PM~6885469
> *ok cool.whatever.just dont say shit to me anymore.
> *


AS LONG AS U GIVE MY SHIT OH BY THE WAY ANSWER UR PHONE SOMEONE WANTS TO TALK TO U


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *QUOTE(kustombuilder @ Jan 2 2007, 05:06 PM)
> you sure they were 13's?not hub caps.
> *





> *U SHOULD KNOW THOSE R THE ONES U CALL RIMS*


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:10 PM~6885501
> *AS LONG AS U GIVE MY SHIT OH BY THE WAY ANSWER UR PHONE SOMEONE WANTS TO TALK TO U
> *


 :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 06:08 PM~6885480
> *:biggrin:
> 
> damn that sucks
> *



the money don't!!  I'll take the close to 25$ per.


----------



## bigdogg323

HEHEHEHE


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 07:11 PM~6885508
> *the money don't!!     I'll take the close to 25$ per.
> *


dam.thats good money.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:10 PM~6885497
> *zfelix78caddy.you going to pheonix in may?
> *


:dunno: i dont know yet


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 05:10 PM~6885501
> *AS LONG AS U GIVE MY SHIT OH BY THE WAY ANSWER UR PHONE SOMEONE WANTS TO TALK TO U
> *


IT AIN'T ME


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 07:12 PM~6885520
> *:dunno: i dont know yet
> *


 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 08:11 PM~6885518
> *dam.thats good money.
> *


uh huh :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:12 PM~6885529
> *IT AIN'T ME
> *


good.


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *you sure they were 13's?not hub caps.
> *


"Look at them 20's!"

"Nah...them ain't 20's!"

"Yeah.....but i keep em clean though!"


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 07:13 PM~6885536
> *uh huh :cheesy:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 2 2007, 07:13 PM~6885541
> *"Look at them 20's!"
> 
> "Nah...them ain't 20's!"
> 
> "Yeah.....but i keep em clean though!"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

IT'S ONE THE PERSON U WERE TALKING ABOUT :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:14 PM~6885554
> *IT'S ONE THE PERSON U WERE TALKING ABOUT  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

Rod.que hondas vato.dam im tierd.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:12 PM~6885530
> *:0
> *



yeah i still got a few months before i know forsure if i aint goin but i went the past 3 years might go again :dunno: (family problems :uh


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 07:17 PM~6885593
> *yeah i still got a few months before i know forsure if i aint goin but i went the past 3 years might go again :dunno: (family problems :uh
> *


sorry to hear that homie.i hope it works out for you.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:18 PM~6885602
> *sorry to hear that homie.i hope it works out for you.
> *



r u gonna go??? pheonix show is always crackin :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 07:20 PM~6885611
> *r u gonna go??? pheonix show is always crackin :biggrin:
> *


i have plans to.well the club does.  Im going to your hood in a few months. :biggrin: i have a wedding in may i think.and i have to go for a few days to get some work stuff done.I am building a full blown online disaster recovery facility for my company.It will be housed in vegas.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:16 PM~6885586
> *Rod.que hondas vato.dam im tierd.
> *


 :cheesy: wass yup dave??? how are you???


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:22 PM~6885628
> *i have plans to.well the club does.  Im going to your hood in a few months. :biggrin: i have a wedding in may i think.and i have to go for a few days to get some work stuff done.I am building a full blown online disaster recovery facility for my company.It will be housed in vegas.
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah you do


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 05:22 PM~6885628
> *i have plans to.well the club does.  Im going to your hood in a few months. :biggrin: i have a wedding in may i think.and i have to go for a few days to get some work stuff done.I am building a full blown online disaster recovery facility for my company.It will be housed in vegas.
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:23 PM~6885636
> *:cheesy: wass yup dave??? how are you???
> *


i was tierd when i got out of there.you?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:24 PM~6885642
> *:cheesy: hell yeah you do
> *


not me dog.my cousin.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:25 PM~6885653
> *not me dog.my cousin.
> *


 :angry: I was talking 'bout mine :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:24 PM~6885647
> *i was tierd when i got out of there.you?
> *


  too drunk to remember   :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:26 PM~6885660
> *:angry: I was talking 'bout mine :cheesy:
> *


oh no shit.what date is yours?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:27 PM~6885666
> * too drunk to remember     :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:27 PM~6885669
> *oh no shit.what date is yours?
> *


the 19th


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:28 PM~6885675
> *the 19th
> *


do you want me to bring the shotgun? :0


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:28 PM~6885682
> *do you want me to bring the shotgun? :0
> *


 :uh: nah foo' they won't let you in, it's ak-47 and .50 caliber only type of party. wear your bulletproof vest though :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 2 2007, 07:30 PM~6885692
> *:uh:  nah foo' they won't let you in, it's ak-47 and .50 caliber only type of party. wear your bulletproof vest though :biggrin:
> *


no problem.i just ordered on on ebay.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 2 2007, 06:31 PM~6885707
> *no problem.i just ordered on on ebay.
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

DAMN WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 09:14 PM~6886201
> *DAMN WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 2 2007, 07:14 PM~6886201
> *DAMN WHERE DID EVERYBODY GO
> *


 :biggrin: always here somewhere.


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got these in today.. for them donk guy's they would look good locked up on 13's thoe. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 09:54 PM~6886622
> *just got these in today.. for them donk guy's they would look good locked up on 13's thoe. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 holy shit im gonna get me some of those :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

hey biggs do the caddys come with pillow seats??


----------



## Mr Biggs

just sent 2 case's to beto hit him up. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

^i'm with him, i gotta pick those up...but i NEED to stop buying stuff for awhile!!! i just bought 4 kits from walmart tonight

AND ANYONE WANTING KITS CHECK OUT YOUR WALMARTS TOY CLEARANCE SECTION ALL AMT KITS ARE ON CLEARANCE ALONG WITH THE RIDES KITS!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

cool caddy biggs----id like to see if that suspension locked up like that, but only slightly with 13s  is it a nice kit?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 07:57 PM~6886648
> *hey biggs do  the caddys come with pillow seats??
> *


it come's with opera light's and custom plush interior. will take a pic right now. hold on.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 10:07 PM~6886737
> *it come's with opera light's ans custom plush interior. will take a  pic right now. hold on.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 08:07 PM~6886737
> *it come's with opera light's and custom plush interior. will take a  pic right now. hold on.
> *


waiting!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 chrome uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

prechromed rear axle? niceee hows the body and detail on that? and engine?


----------



## Mr Biggs

it's just like the other kit. but all the undie's are chrome.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

niceeeee


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 2 2007, 08:41 PM~6886984
> *it's just like the other kit. but all the undie's are chrome.
> *



hell yea!!!  That interior looks cool too.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

Hey LowandBeyond Fuck You !!!!!!
That'll Be All :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 09:06 PM~6887197
> *Hey LowandBeyond Fuck You !!!!!!
> That'll Be All :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

Fuck you both! ****'s. :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 11:07 PM~6887205
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:07 PM~6887208
> *Fuck you both! ****'s.  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1low64

:0 :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:09 PM~6887227
> *:0 :twak:  :cheesy:
> *











:0


----------



## Kirby

Fight fight fight fight! we gone fight up in this bitch we gone fight up in this bitch!


----------



## 1low64

Just like my fatass brother to post some pics of a donk and then run off and hide. :uh: You would think he is a mexi*can*, but he is really a mexi*can't*...he "can't" say no to food! :roflmao:





Come on pinche pendejo...where are you? :around:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 2 2007, 11:11 PM~6887249
> *Fight fight fight fight! we gone fight up in this bitch we gone fight up in this bitch!
> *


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 08:11 PM~6887247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



Damn homie I thought I told you before...stop posting that pic of you and your brothers. No one liked it on thier christmas cards and no one likes it now!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:13 PM~6887265
> *Damn homie I thought I told you before...stop posting that pic of you and your brothers.  No one liked it on thier christmas cards and no one likes it now!
> *


hey those are not my brothers those are your boyfriends dont you remember new years !!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:07 PM~6887208
> *Fuck you both! ****'s.  :uh:
> *




oooohhhhh look at me I'm a post whore. :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 08:16 PM~6887294
> *hey those are not my brothers those are your boyfriends dont you remember new years !!!!!
> *




 You were doing alright till that one right there...that was just weak bro. :twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:19 PM~6887325
> * You were doing alright till that one right there...that was just weak bro. :twak:
> *


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:18 PM~6887318
> *oooohhhhh look at me I'm a post whore.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *




So...look at you Travis...you have almost as many posts as me and I have been on here for like a year longer! Now who's the whore...whore!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:18 PM~6887318
> *oooohhhhh look at me I'm a post whore.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


im a post whore too! now lets go build something!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 2 2007, 08:21 PM~6887351
> *im a post whore too! now lets go build something!
> *



I am building something...but they are 1:1 scale.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 08:22 PM~6887365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:22 PM~6887378
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

13 Members: 61CADDY, Cann, 5.0man, zfelix78caddy, didimakeyascream, orange candy M.C., Jacobicreation, 87burb, 1low64, Day1Hustla, Modelluver, dropped81, lowlow1964

:wave:


----------



## 1low64

Hey big bro...I need some of these...










and one of these for that kit...










 

Dont forget about your...










Whitexican brother.

Now quit staring at the screen like this...










And get to typing! :roflmao:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

were do u get nice rims 4 models :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 10:26 PM~6887430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SCOOBY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 2 2007, 08:27 PM~6887440
> *were do u get nice rims 4 models :dunno:
> *




www.scalelows.com


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6887440
> *were do u get nice rims 4 models :dunno:
> *


http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/ or http://www.scalelows.com/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 2 2007, 10:27 PM~6887440
> *were do u get nice rims 4 models :dunno:
> *


www.scalelows.com or www.betoscustomdesign.com


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:28 PM~6887454
> *www.scalelows.com
> *


thanks homies:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 2 2007, 11:27 PM~6887446
> *SCOOBY!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 hey how did u find that pic of me :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 10:29 PM~6887476
> *:0 hey how did u find that pic of me  :angry:
> *


1low64 said he pulled it out of his adorable lovers file :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 2 2007, 11:31 PM~6887504
> *1low64 said he pulled it out of his adorable lovers file  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 that fucker


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:20 PM~6887339
> *So...look at you Travis...you have almost as many posts as me and I have been on here for like a year longer! Now who's the whore...whore!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Wheres the updates on that 64 of yours? I wanna see some pics.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 10:32 PM~6887511
> *:0  that fucker
> *


atleast u were in that file and not his gay lovers one :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 2 2007, 11:34 PM~6887537
> *atleast u were in that file and not his gay lovers one :roflmao:
> *


ahh thanks god


----------



## 1low64

I got pics of all of you guys! You just dont know it yet! I got a pic of Biggs about to eat Veterano05 a.k.a. Big Mike Tellez.


Travis, don't worry bro...I'll have some update pics of stuff soon. Been building the motor for the 65 lately.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 10:35 PM~6887550
> *I got pics of all of you guys! You just dont know it yet! I got a pic of Biggs about to eat Veterano05 a.k.a. Big Mike Tellez.
> Travis, don't worry bro...I'll have some update pics of stuff soon. Been building the motor for the 65 lately.
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:35 PM~6887550
> *I got pics of all of you guys! You just dont know it yet! I got a pic of Biggs about to eat Veterano05 a.k.a. Big Mike Tellez.
> Travis, don't worry bro...I'll have some update pics of stuff soon. Been building the motor for the 65 lately.
> *












hows that one going? Just working on the engine?


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:38 PM~6887565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows that one going?  Just working on the engine?
> *



God damn...smile like a doughnut much?


Yeah bro...got a 350 4 bolt main and bored it over and shit...did all the machine work...all new parts...paint blah blah blah...then its suspention (air) a system, rims and paint and its done.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 10:39 PM~6887575
> *God damn...smile like a doughnut much?
> Yeah bro...got a 350 4 bolt main and bored it over and shit...did all the machine work...all new parts...paint blah blah blah...then its suspention (air) a system, rims and paint and its done.
> *


that paragraph is usless without any pics :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:39 PM~6887575
> *God damn...smile like a doughnut much?
> Yeah bro...got a 350 4 bolt main and bored it over and shit...did all the machine work...all new parts...paint blah blah blah...then its suspention (air) a system, rims and paint and its done.
> *


can you post some pics up of your car???sounds like its gonna be bad ass


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 10:41 PM~6887594
> *can you post some pics up of your car???sounds like its gonna be bad ass
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 2 2007, 11:41 PM~6887601
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 2 2007, 08:40 PM~6887589
> *that paragraph is usless without any pics  :angry:
> *



Sorry...but even with pics it aint that impressive...its just a motor being built...I could show you pics of the motor in the pro streeter, or the one thats almost done for my 64 or maybe the other 2 350 4 bolts...or how about the 400? lmfao...they are just engines bro. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

got a color yet? I like that blue on the 64. 

I still haven't done shit to my olds. Been sitting in the barn since I got it. Pumps and batts sitting in the house. Moved not too long ago, then had a baby girl, then christmas and shit. Hopefully this year will be a different story.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 10:42 PM~6887610
> *Sorry...but even with pics it aint that impressive...its just a motor being built...I could show you pics of the motor in the pro streeter, or the one thats almost done for my 64 or maybe the other 2 350 4 bolts...or how about the 400? lmfao...they are just engines bro.  :biggrin:
> *


pics of everything, engine car, etc.... lets see it :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

OH YEA and SCOOBY........................

















 FUCK YOU!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:43 PM~6887615
> *got a color yet?  I like that blue on the 64.
> 
> I still haven't done shit to my olds.  Been sitting in the barn since I got it.  Pumps and batts sitting in the house.  Moved not too long ago, then had a baby girl, then christmas and shit.  Hopefully this year will be a different story.
> *



Yup...car is gonna be maroon with red flake, white guts and the motor will be maroon block with some black wrinkle powdercoated parts on it. Gonna run some 18 inch alloy's on this one...so i'll have the 64 on 14" wires and the 65 on some 18" alloys.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 11:46 PM~6887647
> *OH YEA and SCOOBY........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:46 PM~6887651
> *Yup...car is gonna be maroon with red flake, white guts and the motor will be maroon block with some black wrinkle powdercoated parts on it. Gonna run some 18 inch alloy's on this one...so i'll have the 64 on 14" wires and the 65 on some 18" alloys.
> *



sounds like you got a nice plan going on. Good luck on them both.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:50 PM~6887704
> *sounds like you got a nice plan going on.  Good luck on them both.
> *



Gotta have a plan bro....good luck on yours too fool!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 09:53 PM~6887723
> *Gotta have a plan bro....good luck on yours too fool!
> *



thanks fool, If ever get around to it, you still have your powder don't you? If so I'll be sending you some shit. Get the baby blue powder ready!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

this is my ride


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 2 2007, 09:58 PM~6887782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my ride
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice ass ride Orange candy MC. !!!


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:00 PM~6887803
> *nice ass ride Orange candy MC.  !!!
> *


thanxs man


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 2 2007, 11:58 PM~6887782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my ride
> *


 :0 bad ass bro i just won this kit from mini and that looks fukin pimp


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 10:02 PM~6887837
> *:0  bad ass bro i just won this kit from mini and that looks fukin pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hmmmmmmmmm cool :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 11:02 PM~6887837
> *:0  bad ass bro i just won this kit from mini and that looks fukin pimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya, rub it in, dont forget to say u even stayed up for 2 days to win somethin, lol


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 08:56 PM~6887762
> *thanks fool,  If ever get around to it,  you still have your powder don't you?  If so I'll be sending you some shit.  Get the baby blue powder ready!!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Fo sho! Still got the powder gun and almost done with the big oven...I got tons of colors now too. Also got flakes and pearls.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 12:03 AM~6887858
> *ya, rub it in, dont forget to say u even stayed up for 2 days to win somethin, lol
> *


yea that 2 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 11:04 PM~6887862
> *yea that 2 :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 12:04 AM~6887870
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## zfelix

This :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Scooby, you might as well send that kit to me. I'll BUILD it. :biggrin: 




yea Zack, we remember that. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: like the pen work??????  

i did it the same time i did the pen work on your 67 lol i was bored :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 10:03 PM~6887860
> *Fo sho! Still got the powder gun and almost done with the big oven...I got tons of colors now too. Also got flakes and pearls.
> *



Hell yea, I get my shit st8 and You'll be hearing from me.  :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 09:27 PM~6888065
> *:cheesy: like the pen work??????
> 
> i did it the same time i did the pen work on your 67 lol i was bored :biggrin:
> *



the hood came out hella sick with the pen work but that fucker is M.I.A. :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 12:32 AM~6888120
> *the hood came out hella sick with the pen work but that fucker is M.I.A. :angry:
> *


lol looks bad ass felix cant wait 2 see more builds from you


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 10:27 PM~6888065
> *:cheesy: like the pen work??????
> 
> i did it the same time i did the pen work on your 67 lol i was bored :biggrin:
> *



yup, that shit looks good as hell.


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: can't sleep :angry:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 10:05 PM~6888341
> *:biggrin: can't sleep :angry:
> *



Go to bed. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 11:05 PM~6888341
> *:biggrin: can't sleep :angry:
> *


I'm at work :angry: :angry: :uh: 



Look 1low64's back for more verbal beat downs. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN KB & BD GOT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. LASTIME I SEEN THESE GUYS TOGETHER THEY WERE BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN THAT SHIT GOT PERSONAL WITH THE CARS BOI!!! :tears:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:06 PM~6888357
> *I'm at work  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> Look 1low64's back for more verbal beat downs.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

now thats fucked up!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 










:0 :0 :0 














.........................
























:0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 
fleet


----------



## 1low64

Shit...verbal beat downs my ass. :uh: 


Is that the merc I sold you?


Never shoulda sold that. :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:17 PM~6888436
> *Shit...verbal beat downs my ass.  :uh:
> Is that the merc I sold you?
> Never shoulda sold that. :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I just wanted to get you attention to post that pic up. Yup thats it. I haven't done shit to it but wet sand it and foil it. Thats it. 

I told you I was waiting to build that kit until my skills get alot better, so I'll have that kit unbuild for awhile. :uh:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:20 PM~6888462
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I just wanted to get you attention to post that pic up.  Yup thats it.  I haven't done shit to it but wet sand it and foil it.  Thats it.
> 
> I told you I was waiting to build that kit until my skills get alot better,  so I'll have that kit unbuild for awhile.  :uh:
> *


I loved the paint on that bitch...I thought it came out great. I'm sure it looks better now that its wet sanded and foiled.


I was just in my stash of shit looking at all the unfinished kits I have laying around...thinkin about maybe finishing some of them. Like the rebuild of orange nightmare or grape juice...maybe the 60 ford or the 66 impala...the 64 two door wagon or even the 64 replica build. :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

shit any of them. Grape juice :0 :0 and that 64 wagon :0 :0 

Lets see them skills back in effect! 


I'll finish that merc one of these days.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 2 2007, 10:11 PM~6888394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



WTF is That Thing???


----------



## LowandBeyond

you fuckers made me make the fuckin whore list today. :uh: 

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 7,995 119 1.43% 
sickst3 Nov 2005 10,628 116 1.39% 
bizzle Sep 2004 11,980 115 1.38% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 4,924 110 1.32% 
SCOOBY SNACKS Nov 2005 1,877 108 1.30% 
Regal King Mar 2006 10,686 103 1.24% 
DJLATIN Jul 2003 67,294 102 1.23% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 52,727 96 1.15% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 4,157 95 1.14% drasticbean May 2002 13,081 94 

I'm such a loser. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:26 PM~6888515
> *shit any of them.  Grape juice  :0  :0  and that 64 wagon  :0  :0
> 
> Lets see them skills back in effect!
> I'll finish that merc one of these days.
> *



Yeah I was just going over some old pics...maybe I should get some of the unfinished shit out and finish it all up.


This one needs to be all redone...all new kit.



















That was one of the first adjustable setups I did with my cylinders.

Nina Ross was a cool old build.










This one is gone...I tossed it...










And good ol' Grape Juice been sitting in the box with everything to finish it.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 01:29 AM~6888544
> *you fuckers made me make the fuckin whore list today.  :uh:
> 
> Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> kustombuilder Nov 2005 7,995 119 1.43%
> sickst3 Nov 2005 10,628 116 1.39%
> bizzle Sep 2004 11,980 115 1.38%
> TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 4,924 110 1.32%
> SCOOBY SNACKS Nov 2005 1,877 108 1.30%
> Regal King Mar 2006 10,686 103 1.24%
> DJLATIN Jul 2003 67,294 102 1.23%
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 52,727 96 1.15%
> LowandBeyond Oct 2005 4,157 95 1.14% drasticbean May 2002 13,081 94
> 
> I'm such a loser.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


you fuckin whore!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 01:33 AM~6888563
> *Yeah I was just going over some old pics...maybe I should get some of the unfinished shit out and finish it all up.
> This one needs to be all redone...all new kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was one of the first adjustable setups I did with my cylinders.
> 
> Nina Ross was a cool old build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is gone...I tossed it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And good ol' Grape Juice been sitting in the box with everything to finish it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro those are bad ass


----------



## CHR1S619

X2


----------



## LowandBeyond

I remember all those builds, I can't believe you tossed that green car!! You got my addy, could have sent it to me.  

Finally got you back into the model section, now you want to build. Thats what I like to hear. Motavation at its finest!


----------



## 1low64

Thanks guys...I have some far better shit layin around...just dont have pics here on the pc.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: sounds cool Brandon! Get some pics up.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 01:45 AM~6888624
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  sounds cool Brandon!  Get some pics up.
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:45 PM~6888624
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  sounds cool Brandon!  Get some pics up.
> *



I'm workin on it bro...I'll get some shit squared away...I got a 76 caprice I havent even started on yet...a MC I havent started yet...and some others. I just had the 64 replica car out...needs to have some shit fixed on it...remember? The paintjob peeled off with the foil. :uh: :uh: Needs a whole shit load of stuff to be sent to Ryan to get chromed too.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:48 PM~6888641
> *I'm workin on it bro...I'll get some shit squared away...I got a 76 caprice I havent even started on yet...a MC I havent started yet...and some others. I just had the 64 replica car out...needs to have some shit fixed on it...remember? The paintjob peeled off with the foil.  :uh:  :uh: Needs a whole shit load of stuff to be sent to Ryan to get chromed too.
> *



:0 :0 :0 

I still need to get me a caprice kit. Been wanting one for awhile now. I have soooo many started and unopened, I hate to get more kits.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 10:54 PM~6888670
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> I still need to get me a caprice kit.  Been wanting one for awhile now.  I have soooo many started and unopened, I hate to get more kits.
> *



Yeah I hear that bro...I still got kits that I got from Big Mike on my first trip down to cali that I havent finished! Remember the ooooold school caddy the blue one with the Gucci interior and top and the all chrome chassis......still not done. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 2 2007, 11:56 PM~6888677
> *Yeah I hear that bro...I still got kits that I got from Big Mike on my first trip down to cali that I havent finished! Remember the ooooold school caddy the blue one with the Gucci interior and top and the all chrome chassis......still not done. :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: shit man, get on that stuff! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

2 Members: betoscustoms, Modelluver,LowandBeyond
:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 01:20 AM~6889080
> *2 Members: betoscustoms, Modelluver
> :wave:
> *


WTF? I'm not there? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 03:23 AM~6889090
> *WTF?  I'm not there?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes u are why did u erase it :angry:


----------



## zfelix

Finally Cleaned up The Work Space :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 03:30 AM~6889111
> *Finally Cleaned up The Work Space :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 me likey


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 12:33 AM~6889119
> *:0 me likey
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 03:36 AM~6889134
> *:biggrin:
> *


nomad :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

clean it up just to clutter it back up when I send my package!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 12:37 AM~6889138
> *nomad :0
> *



its half way striped gotta strip the rest of the paint off tomarrow and retry :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 12:39 AM~6889143
> *clean it up just to clutter it back up when I send my package!!  :biggrin:
> *


i know huh lol

naw i cleaned it cause when i was workin on the 56 shit was just all over the place couldnt find stuff and yeah just got irritated so i cleaned it up lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 03:41 AM~6889149
> *its half way striped gotta strip the rest of the paint off tomarrow and retry :biggrin:
> *


oh i thought it had a fade....lol what happened???


----------



## zfelix

Hey Travis I Was Thinkin Of Doin A Lil Paint how-to Video While I Do Your big 67 what u think :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 01:42 AM~6889152
> *i know huh lol
> 
> naw i cleaned it cause when i was workin on the 56 shit was just all over the place couldnt find stuff and yeah just got irritated so i cleaned it up lol
> *



I have to clean my shit up everyday after I'm done. All I have is a mc donalds tray in front of the TV. Can't leave my mess out.   I need a desk or something. Used to use the bar, but after a few times getting paint on there momma got on to me.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 12:45 AM~6889156
> *oh i thought it had a fade....lol what happened???
> *



lol naw the rear end cracked up a lil bit then i try to fix it and it cracked up even more so i just gonna strip it and start over 


what u guys think cause its a daily driver i thought patterns would be a lil too much then a 2-tone would be nice or just a all clean candy paint job??? :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 01:45 AM~6889157
> *Hey Travis I Was Thinkin Of Doin A Lil Paint how-to Video While I Do Your big 67 what u think :dunno: :biggrin:
> *



nuttin to it but to do it. Go for it!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 12:47 AM~6889161
> *I have to clean my shit up everyday after I'm done.  All I have is a mc donalds tray in front of the TV.  Can't leave my mess out.        I need a desk or something.  Used to use the bar,  but after a few times getting paint on there momma got on to me.
> *



belive it or not i got my desk for free our neighbors were moving and i guess they were to lazy and didnt wanna pack it or what but they were gonna throw it away and i was like damn that would be perfect it just has some scratches on top of it but i aint worried about those i added a few more since i had it lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 03:47 AM~6889162
> *lol naw the rear end cracked up a lil bit then i try to fix it and it cracked up even more so i just gonna strip it and start over
> what u guys think cause its a daily driver i thought patterns would be a lil too much then a 2-tone would be nice or just a all clean candy paint job??? :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 01:47 AM~6889162
> *lol naw the rear end cracked up a lil bit then i try to fix it and it cracked up even more so i just gonna strip it and start over
> what u guys think cause its a daily driver i thought patterns would be a lil too much then a 2-tone would be nice or just a all clean candy paint job??? :dunno:
> *



naw, go all out or go home!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i need a desk 2 i work on the table


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2007, 12:48 AM~6889164
> *nuttin to it but to do it.  Go for it!!
> *



U Know Start From The Base The Way i Lay The Tape How I Mask It All Off Then Show It Gettin Candy'd And pullin The Tape Off And What Not :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 01:51 AM~6889171
> *U Know Start From The Base The Way i Lay The Tape How I Mask It All Off Then Show It Gettin Candy'd And pullin The Tape Off And What Not :biggrin:
> *



  do it. :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg

dude i am so pissed at walmart .... it's like the man holding down the little guy and sucking all the money out of our community , i filed a formal complaint with the better business bureau ... 

i was fixing to save 170 plus dollars last night even thou i dont dig all the high rider stuff check this: 




i hope i get a 2-7 hundred dollar gift card ...so i can load up my trunk with some more walmart marine deep charge batts in my 64 :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows

if anybody has a booty kit left over from a 60 impala i am in need of one


----------



## modeltech

i need some convertible boots for 64 impala, 70 impala, 60 impala!! does anybody have any or know where i can get them?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 2 2007, 09:32 PM~6888120
> *the hood came out hella sick with the pen work but that fucker is M.I.A. :angry:
> *



looky what i found :biggrin: the hood still needs to be cleared though but i found it :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2007, 07:10 AM~6889864
> *i need some convertible boots for 64 impala, 70 impala, 60 impala!! does anybody have any or know where i can get them?
> *



ryan sells the resin 62 convertible boots that will fit the 64 but im not sure about the 70 and 60 maybe try the 59 boot on the 60 :dunno:


----------



## modeltech

i am sorry what is ryans screen name!!!


----------



## zfelix

1ofakind


www.scalelows.com


----------



## modeltech

thanks bro!! i appreciate all your help!!! thanks for being patient still trying to get to know people around here!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2007, 07:19 AM~6889909
> *thanks bro!! i appreciate all your help!!! thanks for being patient still trying to get to know people around here!!
> *



its all good bro just hit me up if u need anymore help :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Jan 3 2007, 01:25 PM~6889649
> *dude i am so pissed at walmart .... it's like the man holding down the little guy and sucking all the money out of our community , i filed a formal complaint with the better business bureau ...
> 
> i was fixing to save 170 plus dollars last night even thou i dont dig all the high rider stuff check this:
> 
> 
> i hope i get a 2-7 hundred dollar gift card ...so i can load up my trunk with some more walmart marine deep charge batts in my 64  :biggrin:
> *


damn better business bureau dont play they already called me and it's been like an hour ... :biggrin: 

fight the power! stick it to the man!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 3 2007, 12:08 AM~6888372
> *DAMN KB & BD GOT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. LASTIME I SEEN THESE GUYS TOGETHER THEY WERE BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN THAT SHIT GOT PERSONAL WITH THE CARS BOI!!! :tears:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 2 2007, 10:08 PM~6888372
> *DAMN KB & BD GOT DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. LASTIME I SEEN THESE GUYS TOGETHER THEY WERE BUDDIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN THAT SHIT GOT PERSONAL WITH THE CARS BOI!!! :tears:
> *



:dunno: oh well shit happens


----------



## radicalplastic09

has anybody built "the joker" yet


----------



## radicalplastic09

cause if not biggs or mini should.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yeah


LINDBERG built it


----------



## radicalplastic09

im not talkin bout a P.O.S lindberg(besides i own it)im talking about a revell '63 customed out like the joker


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 3 2007, 03:23 PM~6894007
> *has anybody built "the joker" yet
> *


the reds joker car right

someone in north cali did along long time ago


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

just some crappy pics of my tahoe


----------



## Linc

yup......crapy pics..but nice truck! and the regal in the background is nice too!  :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 07:58 PM~6894837
> *yup......crapy pics..but nice truck! and the regal in the background is nice too!   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

scooby never gets to the building part, he always stops at the mockups, look at all his models in the bg and the ones hes posted lately :cheesy: :roflmao: maybe if he didnt spend so much time on here he'd get shit done :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 07:02 PM~6894874
> *scooby never gets to the building part, he always stops at the mockups, look at all his models in the bg and the ones hes posted lately :cheesy: :roflmao: maybe if he didnt spend so much time on here he'd get shit done :0
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 07:02 PM~6894874
> *scooby never gets to the building part, he always stops at the mockups, look at all his models in the bg and the ones hes posted lately :cheesy: :roflmao: maybe if he didnt spend so much time on here he'd get shit done :0
> *


yea, im callin ya out scoob, wanna have a mock off :cheesy:






































:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:02 PM~6894874
> *scooby never gets to the building part, he always stops at the mockups, look at all his models in the bg and the ones hes posted lately :cheesy: :roflmao: maybe if he didnt spend so much time on here he'd get shit done :0
> *


yea i kno


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:06 PM~6894926
> *yea, im callin ya out scoob, wanna have a mock off :cheesy:
> :roflmao:
> *


  :guns: ...........didimakeyascream


----------



## Linc

there are a few people on here that would be interested in that s10 you have there! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 07:08 PM~6894945
> *  :guns: ...........didimakeyascream
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:12 PM~6894975
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 07:09 PM~6894951
> *there are a few people on here that would be interested in that s10 you have there! :biggrin:
> *


or that dually, its lookin pretty nice :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:13 PM~6894989
> *or that dually, its lookin pretty nice :cheesy:
> *


what dually?????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 05:13 PM~6894989
> *or that dually, its lookin pretty nice :cheesy:
> *


or that silverado it's calling me


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 07:13 PM~6895002
> *what dually?????
> *


silverado, looks like a dually or maybe just ur cam


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 05:13 PM~6895002
> *what dually?????
> *


X2


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:15 PM~6895015
> *silverado, looks like a dually or maybe just ur cam
> *


oh ya its the cam POS :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 3 2007, 07:15 PM~6895018
> *X2
> *


ok, maybe im seein shit on this one


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 07:16 PM~6895026
> *oh ya its the cam POS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sell them models and get ya one, than u can be richer than s10 :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 08:17 PM~6895034
> *:0 sell them models and get ya one, than u can be richer than s10 :roflmao:
> *


naw im workin on it


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 3 2007, 05:16 PM~6895029
> *ok, maybe im seein shit on this one
> *


what


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:scrutinize:


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave: pokey6733


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Day1Hustla

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

i scored a new 58 kit for 9 bux today :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

:wave:


----------



## iced

ALABAMA SUCKS WHEN IT COMES TO MODEL CARS


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 07:30 PM~6895696
> *i scored a new 58 kit for 9 bux today :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I saw them on sale for 9 bux at Michaels also.

Picked me up one of them.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 3 2007, 07:56 PM~6895920
> *ALABAMA SUCKS WHEN IT COMES TO MODEL CARS
> *


i think the only good thing that came out of alabama was the groupe. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2007, 07:06 PM~6896015
> *Yeah, I saw them on sale for 9 bux at Michaels also.
> 
> Picked me up one of them.
> *



:biggrin: I Also Scored some silver leafing :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 07:07 PM~6896016
> *i think the only good thing that came out of alabama was the groupe. :biggrin:
> *




:twak: :uh: sometimes you make me wonder.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 08:20 PM~6896133
> *:twak:  :uh:  sometimes you make me wonder.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

Well I finally decided to build something. It's not a lowrider but i kept it clean :biggrin: 

this is the 2005 revell kit. Used tamiya spray cans to paint the body


----------



## Mr Biggs

now that's what im talking about martin. :0 very nice.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:30 PM~6896240
> *now that's what im talking about martin.  :0  very nice.
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 1low64

Nice build Ryan...I guess Ant's whip cracking got to you afterall. :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:30 PM~6896240
> *now that's what im talking about martin.  :0  very nice.
> *


x2 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:30 PM~6896240
> *now that's what im talking about martin.  :0  very nice.
> *


thanks bro. My first nascar. My inspiration was this one :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: :thumbsup: like father, like son.
thank's bro.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

That's some creepy genetics there! :ugh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 08:43 PM~6896376
> *That's some creepy genetics there! :ugh:
> *


my dad traveled around in the marines.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

my brother from another mother.


----------



## iced

yo ryan just asking how long does it take for you to finished one masterpeice


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:45 PM~6896397
> *my dad traveled around in the marines.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahaha!! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 3 2007, 10:45 PM~6896403
> *yo ryan just asking how long does it take for you to finished one masterpeice
> *


i dont think anyone realy has a set time 2 finish their builds but :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:45 PM~6896397
> *my dad traveled around in the marines.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh now that's just wrong!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 3 2007, 10:45 PM~6896403
> *yo ryan just asking how long does it take for you to finished one masterpeice
> *


that car took about an hour a night for a week or so.


----------



## Linc

at least he got around :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

steve, chevy, martin. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## zfelix

now everyone loves a 58 rag layed out with some cruising skirts right :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 10:50 PM~6896454
> *now everyone loves a 58 rag layed out with some cruising skirts right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

So micheals has a sale? I just may need to take a run to the main town tomorrow...I'm waiting for walmart to go lower on their lowrider mustang and thunderbird, right now they are 9 bucks but they will drop soon!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 3 2007, 07:53 PM~6896492
> *So micheals has a sale? I just may need to take a run to the main town tomorrow...I'm waiting for walmart to go lower on their lowrider mustang and thunderbird, right now they are 9 bucks but they will drop soon!
> *



not a sale just clearence shit they had about 4 tahoes for 7 bucks go to your local michals and check em out :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

just wait for the saterday paper to come out then you can cut out the 40% discount coupon and save even more. i got 2 of them. i'll be going to micheals this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:49 PM~6896442
> *steve, chevy, martin.  :biggrin:
> *


Los Tres Caballeros :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 3 2007, 08:56 PM~6896518
> *Los Tres Caballeros  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: muy machismo.


----------



## Linc

Micheals here, there cheapest car is $19! Walmarts chaepest is $10! but right now they have 4 packs for $29!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 08:57 PM~6896534
> *Micheals here, there cheapest car is $19! Walmarts chaepest is $10! but right now they have 4 packs for $29!
> *


the big lots down here got's the 4 pack for 10 buck's.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Linc

what is " the big lots"?


----------



## Linc

are there any in Belingham!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 11:01 PM~6896567
> *what is " the big lots"?
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:01 PM~6896567
> *what is " the big lots"?
> *


it used to be called pic-n-save.


----------



## Linc

are they the same as walmart sorta? and are they all over the states or just in Cali?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:04 PM~6896594
> *are they the same as walmart sorta? and are they all over the states or just in Cali?
> *


all over the state's.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 11:04 PM~6896594
> *are they the same as walmart sorta? and are they all over the states or just in Cali?
> *


yea and there all over


----------



## Linc

nice! i am heading down there next weekend to go snoe boarding! i'll have to hitem up if i can find them! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:03 PM~6896586
> *it used to be called pic-n-save.
> *



pick n save

then mcfrugles

then big lots :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

i've never heard of them.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 11:06 PM~6896619
> *pick n save
> 
> then mcfrugles
> 
> then big lots :biggrin:
> *


 :0 wtf :angry: i never heard of that one


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 09:06 PM~6896619
> *pick n save
> 
> then mcfrugles
> 
> then big lots :biggrin:
> *


down here they went from pic-n-save straight to big lots.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 07:49 PM~6896442
> *steve, chevy, martin.  :biggrin:
> *




You know it bro!


----------



## 1low64

Hey big bro...I need some of these...










and one of these for that kit...










 

Dont forget about your...










Whitexican brother.

Now quit staring at the screen like this...










And get to typing! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 09:09 PM~6896647
> *You know it bro!
> *


por vida.


----------



## Mr Biggs

oh shit forgot to hit the S.A.P. button. click 4-LIFE.


----------



## Linc

are there 4 pack decent? up here you can get the 60 chev, 68 elco, 62 rag,68 olds cut, gtos,chrysler 300s(old dont know exact year),firebirds(gay),starlieners,few difernet dodges, chevelle wagon, and a bunch more but they usually have 2 good and 2 gay cars, or 1 good car i've been looking for and 3 i have a shit load of! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:10 PM~6896655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it stop posting my pic up :angry:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:59 PM~6896552
> *the big lots down here got's the 4 pack for 10 buck's.
> *


Really....are the 4 in the pack any good??


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 08:12 PM~6896677
> *damn it stop posting my pic up  :angry:
> *



Sorry bro...I forgot to ask permission this time!


----------



## Mr Biggs

NA, I WOULD OF PICKED THEM UP. THEY ARE THE FORD'S.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 08:35 PM~6896276
> *x2 :0
> *



X 3


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:12 PM~6896685
> *Sorry bro...I forgot to ask permission this time!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

just ford! that sucks! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 3 2007, 08:10 PM~6896041
> *:biggrin: I Also Scored some silver leafing :biggrin:
> *



I'm going back for it too!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 08:13 PM~6896695
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *


Just dont get all crazy on me!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:13 PM~6896691
> *NA, I WOULD OF PICKED THEM UP. THEY ARE THE FORD'S.
> *



Yeah I figured, that's why they made it to BIG LOTS.....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:15 PM~6896713
> *Just dont get all crazy on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha!! what u kno about that :cheesy: I AM JAPAN MAN :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Close to $300 retail for less than you can even buy an ipod for. Fully loaded with music allready...thats $250 bucks worth of music if you were to download from itunes.

$150.00 shipped in the lower 48.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 09:15 PM~6896713
> *Just dont get all crazy on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got you bro. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

playin in the water :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

def not a lowlow sorry guys but i have more than one hobby! enjoy the pics


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:21 PM~6896780
> *i got you bro. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I see a lincoln lurking back there too! :0


----------



## 1low64

Does anyone kno who these vato's are? :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 09:33 PM~6896906
> *I see a lincoln lurking back there too! :0
> *


 :biggrin: 

pm me your addy again fatboy and i'll send them out tomorrow.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 09:36 PM~6896930
> *Does anyone kno who these vato's are? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh you don't wan't to go there. i still got the army of 1 pic. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:36 PM~6896930
> *Does anyone kno who these vato's are? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


biggs and veterano05 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:37 PM~6896948
> *oh you don't wan't to go there. i still got the army of 1 pic. :biggrin:
> *



you see link im 6,6 350 lbs


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 08:37 PM~6896948
> *oh you don't wan't to go there. i still got the army of 1 pic. :biggrin:
> *



Okay, okay I give!!! :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:38 PM~6896964
> *you see link im 6,6 350 lbs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 08:37 PM~6896952
> *biggs and veterano05 :dunno:
> *




Yeah your right...I took that pic...I was just being a smart ass.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:39 PM~6896978
> *Yeah your right...I took that pic...I was just being a smart ass.
> *


lol ok


----------



## Linc

yeah......... how much do you want!? :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:scrutinize:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:tongue:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

So that's why they call you MR. BIGGS.........J/K.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2007, 11:46 PM~6897057
> *So that's why they call you MR. BIGGS.........J/K.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2007, 09:46 PM~6897057
> *So that's why they call you MR. BIGGS.........J/K.
> *


it's all good homie.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:47 PM~6897068
> *it's all good homie.
> *


And you don't roll with small guys either......for those who have never met Roger.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2007, 11:49 PM~6897091
> *And you don't roll with small guys either......for those who have never met Roger.
> 
> 
> *


what about mini isnt he little i mean its mini :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 3 2007, 09:49 PM~6897091
> *And you don't roll with small guys either......for those who have never met Roger.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: we roll big and deep.


oh and by the way i found you driver license brandon.

dam whitexican


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:53 PM~6897121
> *:biggrin: we roll big and deep.
> oh and by the way i found you driver license brandon.
> 
> dam whitexican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 09:51 PM~6897097
> *what about mini isnt he little i mean its mini :biggrin:
> *


that's what she said. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:53 PM~6897121
> *:biggrin: we roll big and deep.
> oh and by the way i found you driver license brandon.
> 
> dam whitexican
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:54 PM~6897135
> *that's what she said. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
my uncle says that all the time lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: LowandBeyond, Big Baller 82cutty, MKD904, papim, Linc, S10LADE, mycutty, didimakeyascream, 87burb
:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 holy shit the servers fuckin up again


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 09:57 PM~6897166
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: LowandBeyond, Big Baller 82cutty, MKD904, papim, Linc, S10LADE, mycutty, didimakeyascream, 87burb
> :wave:
> *


you know im anonymous. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 12:03 AM~6897196
> *you know im anonymous. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

hey brandon your girlfriend maria from maria's said hi. and i'll keep her warm for you till you get back.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 12:06 AM~6897231
> *hey brandon your girlfriend maria from maria's said hi.  and i'll keep her warm for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8efcc0f08d
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

thats rad! :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

I love that girl! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 09:57 PM~6897166
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: LowandBeyond, Big Baller 82cutty, MKD904, papim, Linc, S10LADE, mycutty, didimakeyascream, 87burb
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 1low64

Anyone need some bling?











I just found a bunch of pics on the pc I thought were gone! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: she told me im not your girlfriend anymore.


----------



## Linc

does anyone know where i can get a scull shifter knob form on of my models?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 4 2007, 12:21 AM~6897404
> *does anyone know where i can get a scull shifter knob form on of my models?
> *


x2


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:18 PM~6897385
> *:biggrin: she told me im not your girlfriend anymore.
> *



:roflmao: You think she would be scared if next time I come down there I brought her a ring and asked her to marry me? :0


----------



## zfelix

messin arounnd with silver leafing still workin on makin straight lines :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

lookin good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 12:27 AM~6897464
> *messin arounnd with silver leafing still workin on makin straight lines :uh: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looks good bro  is that the roof of the bomb truck????


----------



## Linc

no, its his 58 imp he just cut the top off! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:30 PM~6897487
> *no, its his 58 imp he just cut the top off! :0  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

im a car guy and imps are my fav! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

and i saw the post of the car with no roof! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:32 PM~6897506
> *im a car guy and imps are my fav! :biggrin:
> *


Whats the blue car I posted up there^^^^^


----------



## Linc

66


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:35 PM~6897539
> *66
> *



:0


----------



## 1low64

How bout this one?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 12:37 AM~6897556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How bout this one?
> *


34 chevy???


----------



## Linc

truck? :dunno:


----------



## Linc

we'e not gonna start jepardy again are we?!


----------



## 1low64

Keep guessing...no one ever gets this one.



No jeopardy bro...my names not alex.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 12:38 AM~6897568
> *34 chevy???
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 10:38 PM~6897571
> *truck? :dunno:
> *


lincoln. if i remember. or cadillac.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 10:31 PM~6897495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

50 ford pu


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

its definetly old skoo like 30's 40's


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:41 PM~6897599
> *lincoln. if i remember. or cadillac.
> *


Your a fuckin cheater!


Its the old ass caddy.


----------



## Linc

not nessaceraly, the 55 cameo has a narrow frame simaler to that!


----------



## Linc

that car is sick!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 3 2007, 09:46 PM~6897652
> *that car is sick!
> *



Its got gucci interior and a gucci top too...not shown in this pic. It's not done either...lol.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 12:47 AM~6897659
> *Its got gucci interior and a gucci top too...not shown in this pic. It's not done either...lol.
> *


 :0 nice!!!!...and hey i used 2 have that impy in the back :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Remember this one Biggs...the 60 ford starliner. Its actually a great kit.





























Not done. :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 i love those chassies!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i, member.


----------



## 1low64

How bout this fucker...you member the story behind this one.


----------



## Mr Biggs

yup. you better use good tape next time. see what happen's when you use the cheap shit. :0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 09:56 PM~6897743
> *yup. you better use good tape next time. see what happen's when you use the cheap shit. :0
> *



Yo, NONE of that was my fault!


----------



## 1low64

Still got this one too. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:50 PM~6897691
> *i, member.
> *



me too.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

now when are you going to get them done. dam slacker's. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:04 PM~6897851
> *now when are you going to get them done. dam slacker's. :biggrin:
> *



Never...I lost motivation...plus I got other shit to take care of first. :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL IF YOU DON'T WANT THEM I'LL BE GLAD TO TAKE THEM ALL OFF YOUR HAND'S. THEY WILL HAVE A GOOD HOME HERE.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:13 PM~6897950
> *WELL IF YOU DON'T WANT THEM I'LL BE GLAD TO TAKE THEM ALL OFF YOUR HAND'S. THEY WILL HAVE A GOOD HOME HERE.
> *



I know they would have a good home there...and at least I would get to see them again. But you know how hard it is to give up children...thats why it takes you so long to flush! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 07:55 PM~6894814
> *just some crappy pics of my tahoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:   :0


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:15 PM~6897972
> *I know they would have a good home there...and at least I would get to see them again. But you know how hard it is to give up children...thats why it takes you so long to flush! :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TO FEED THE SHARK'S TOO.!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and* 6 Anonymous Users*)
5 Members: BigPoppa, SAUL, ice64berg, lowsanjogp, mitchapalooza65
:0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:16 PM~6897982
> *I HAVE TO FEED THE SHARK'S TOO.!
> *



I know bro...its all them damn gigantor burrito's!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 11:21 PM~6898047
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: BigPoppa, SAUL, ice64berg, lowsanjogp, mitchapalooza65
> :0
> *


14 USERS ARE ALL THE HATTER'S THAT DON'T BUILD SHIT. BUT COME IN HERE FROM TIME TO TIME TO SNEAK A PEAK AND THEN BOUNCE. :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 01:24 AM~6898074
> *14 USERS ARE ALL THE HATTER'S THAT DON'T BUILD SHIT. BUT COME IN HERE FROM TIME TO TIME TO SNEAK A PEAK AND THEN BOUNCE. :angry:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 11:21 PM~6898054
> *I know bro...its all them damn gigantor burrito's!
> *


THE BOCA DEL RIO BURRITO'S. MEMBER, YOU MEMBER.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 11:24 PM~6898074
> *14 USERS ARE ALL THE HATTER'S THAT DON'T BUILD SHIT. BUT COME IN HERE FROM TIME TO TIME TO SNEAK A PEAK AND THEN BOUNCE. :angry:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 12:18 AM~6897378
> *Anyone need some bling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just found a bunch of pics on the pc I thought were gone!  :0
> *


Brother no BULLSHIT ! 

I have over 200 ct. of loose stone ! All types sizes cuts , shapes ! DO you collect or do you build ! I bought them a little here and there and some were all ready set in 10ct gold but i took them out of the cheap gold to have melted down and got took ! :angry: 

But I have all the stones ! LOL! I can get pics if interested If not sorry i wasted you time ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 3 2007, 10:25 PM~6898088
> *THE BOCA DEL RIO BURRITO'S.  MEMBER, YOU MEMBER.
> *



Oh I member bro...I member! :worship:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 10:27 PM~6898126
> *Brother  no  BULLSHIT !
> 
> I  have  over  200 ct.  of  loose  stone  !  All types  sizes cuts , shapes !  DO  you  collect  or  do  you  build  !  I  bought  them  a  little  here  and  there  and  some  were  all ready  set  in  10ct gold  but  i  took  them  out  of  the  cheap  gold  to  have  melted  down  and  got  took ! :angry:
> 
> But  I  have  all the  stones !  LOL!  I  can  get  pics  if  interested  If  not  sorry  i wasted  you  time  !  :biggrin:
> *



Shoot me some pics bro...I'm interested...I got a bunch of raw uncut emeralds and rubees too.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Brother i got rubys , jade , amathist , plack pearl, All TURE and certified stones ! No punk as glass All hand cut ! I had plans back in the day so i would a gang of shit off a guy at Kerrgals ! It use to be the BIG store in KS in th e 90s ! But they went under during a divorce! His wife gut 80% of everything !


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 3 2007, 10:35 PM~6898197
> *Brother  i  got  rubys  ,  jade ,  amathist , plack  pearl,  All  TURE  and  certified  stones !  No  punk  as  glass  All  hand  cut  !  I  had  plans  back in the  day  so  i  would  a  gang  of  shit  off  a  guy  at  Kerrgals ! It  use  to be  the  BIG  store in  KS  in th e 90s ! But  they  went  under  during  a  divorce!  His  wife  gut    80%  of  everything !
> *



I feel you bro...99% of the shit I have is all real deal...got a few fake ass stones that I bought with some real ones...dude tried to lighten his load. I just picked all this shit up a while ago from a lady that used to rent a house from my grandpa and she was moving to the east coast. Each one had a cert. sticker on the bottom and said the karat weight and shit.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 3 2007, 10:30 PM~6898159
> *Shoot me some pics bro...I'm interested...I got a bunch of raw uncut emeralds and rubees too.
> *



ANY GARNETT? THAT MY WIFE'S STONE. MY SONS WANT DIAMONDS FOR THEIR EARRINGS..(BLING..BLING) LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU GOT AND CUNDO $$$$$


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 02:22 AM~6898579
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 02:38 AM~6898711
> *
> *


Show more of Aviatar


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 02:40 AM~6898731
> *Show   more  of  Aviatar
> *


nothing happened...ok shhhhhhhhhhh!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Holy juicy booty batman!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i ment more as in other pics ! Yoy know you have them you little prev!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 02:46 AM~6898764
> *i  ment  more  as  in other  pics  !  Yoy  know  you  have  them  you little  prev!
> *


just for that :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 12:46 AM~6898762
> *Holy juicy booty batman!
> *


to the back hole batman. i meant bat cave batman. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64+Jan 4 2007, 12:46 AM~6898762-->
> 
> 
> 
> Holy juicy booty batman!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 12:50 AM~6898797
> *to the back hole batman. i meant bat cave batman. :0
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN BIGGS THAT HYNA'S PRETTY NICE!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 nother coat of kandy on the MC. its alittle ruff but its just a donk. I might lay it out like my og thought for it. 
















og thought tuckin some twenty's









no clear or nothin yet. Can't clear until I get me some more foil.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 04:40 AM~6899120
> *:0  nother coat of kandy on the MC.  its alittle ruff but its just a donk.  I might lay it out like my og thought for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> og thought tuckin some twenty's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no clear or nothin yet.  Can't clear until I get me some more foil.
> *


 :cheesy: ITS SO WET!!!HAHA!!BODYDROP IT MAN IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 02:45 AM~6899127
> *:cheesy: ITS SO WET!!!HAHA!!BODYDROP IT MAN IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS!! :biggrin:
> *


I want to, but I also wanna build a donk for some reason. I already have some lowrods and shit. Don't have any jacked up. I guess I need a couple of these? 
:twak: :twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

IM OUT!! :wave: LATERS


----------



## BiggC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
This is some funny shit!!!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=8efcc0f08d


----------



## betoscustoms

IMA PAINT SOME DONK THEME CARS ALSO. LIKE THE NEW CADDY AND IMPALA DONKS.


----------



## 1low64

Arnold says:


----------



## betoscustoms

:nono: :nono: BE NICE :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 08:00 AM~6900140
> *:nono:  :nono: BE NICE  :nono:  :nono:
> *




Damn bro, you were typing for like 10 minutes and thats all you came up with? You must be like biggs...one finger typer. :cheesy:


P.S. look at my sig and tell me i'm not nice.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 08:04 AM~6900171
> *Damn bro, you were typing for like 10 minutes and thats all you came up with? You must be like biggs...one finger typer. :cheesy:
> P.S. look at my sig and tell me i'm not nice.
> *


SEEMS LIKE IT BUT ONCE I SEEN MR. COLEMAN I POSTED. NOT STUCK TO THE PUTER AT WORK.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 08:06 AM~6900183
> *SEEMS LIKE IT BUT ONCE I SEEN MR. COLEMAN I POSTED. NOT STUCK TO THE PUTER AT WORK.
> *



Ol' Gary will fuck shit up! He be jumpin on cars and shit all crazy!


----------



## betoscustoms

LET ME SEE, THANKS CARNAL.


----------



## betoscustoms

"WAT YOU TALIN BOUT WILLIS"


----------



## Wicked

IS REVELL GONNA RELEASE THESE "DONKS" ASWELL?? :dunno:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 08:07 AM~6900198
> *LET ME SEE, THANKS CARNAL.
> *



 I thought it was only right. I have known the other 3 guys for quite a while now, done lots of biz with scalelows and dlk and been talkin to J for a long time. My bro Biggs said you were a cool hombre' so I said what the fuck.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Jan 4 2007, 08:09 AM~6900212
> *IS REVELL GONNA RELEASE THESE "DONKS" ASWELL?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hope this one has chrome undies like the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 08:15 AM~6900241
> *hope this one has chrome undies like the caddy :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING.. uffin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Jan 4 2007, 08:16 AM~6900251
> *I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING.. uffin:
> *




 

any pics of your chevy deluxe?? if u have one??


----------



## Wicked

IM 17 BRO, IM NOT MUCH OF A "MR" I HAVE YET TO GET A RANFLA, BUT I GOT PICS OF MY TIO'S 63 AND 48 FLEETLINE...




















LEMME LOOK 4 THE 48.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

RMX85-2057	'63 DONKS CHEVY IMPALA*SS(2N1) Future release	(early feb)

RMX85-2058	'70 DONKS CHEVELLE (2'N 1) * Future release
(early feb)

RMX85-2073	'58 CHEVY IMPALA (2'N 1) * Future release
(early september)

RMX85-7200	'99 CHEVY SILVERADO CUSTOM * Future release
(early feb)

RMX85-7205	CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP * Future release
(early may)

RMX86-4981	CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT * Future release


RMX86-4984 CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER CLUB* Future release

RMX86-4985	'63 CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER*CLUB Future release


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Jan 4 2007, 08:20 AM~6900294
> *IM 17 BRO, IM NOT MUCH OF A "MR" I HAVE YET TO GET A RANFLA, BUT I GOT PICS OF MY TIO'S 63 AND 48 FLEETLINE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEMME LOOK 4 THE 48.....
> *



thats coo bro the 63 is clean


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 08:21 AM~6900303
> *RMX85-2057	'63 DONKS CHEVY IMPALA*SS(2N1)  Future release	(early feb)
> 
> RMX85-2058	'70 DONKS CHEVELLE (2'N 1) *  Future release
> (early feb)
> 
> RMX85-2073	'58 CHEVY IMPALA (2'N 1) *  Future release
> (early september)
> 
> RMX85-7200	'99 CHEVY SILVERADO CUSTOM *  Future release
> (early feb)
> 
> RMX85-7205	CHEVY SILVERADO PICKUP *  Future release
> (early may)
> 
> RMX86-4981	CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT *  Future release
> RMX86-4984      CUSTOM CADILLAC LOWRIDER CLUB*  Future release
> 
> RMX86-4985	'63 CHEVY IMPALA LOWRIDER*CLUB  Future release
> *


----------



## Wicked

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 08:21 AM~6900309
> *thats coo bro the 63 is clean
> *


THANKS HOMIE HERE THE 48 ITS STILL A PROJECT...


----------



## 1ofaknd

I imagine the lowrider club will be prepainted diecast...that's how the others are.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 08:24 AM~6900336
> *I imagine the lowrider club will be prepainted diecast...that's how the others are.
> *



wonder whos car they are gonna replicate this time they did rob espinoza's 64 and 58 last time


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MRCHEVDLX_@Jan 4 2007, 08:24 AM~6900334
> *THANKS HOMIE HERE THE 48 ITS STILL A PROJECT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



O.G.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 4 2007, 08:11 AM~6900220
> * I thought it was only right. I have known the other 3 guys for quite a while now, done lots of biz with scalelows and dlk and been talkin to J for a long time. My bro Biggs said you were a cool hombre' so I said what the fuck.
> *



THANKS BRO, AS YOU WILL SEE WERE ALL FAMILY IN MCBA. I'LL PM YOU AND CHAT FOR A MINUTE.


----------



## zfelix

any body have the conti kit that comes with the 59 or 69 kit???

i need it for my 58 :dunno: thanks


----------



## zfelix

primer'd the body


----------



## Day1Hustla

Does that 58 come with the doors cut already? I was reading somewhere that the amt kit already had open doors...just wondering if that was true.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 09:43 AM~6900841
> *Does that 58 come with the doors cut already? I was reading somewhere that the amt kit already had open doors...just wondering if that was true.
> *



yeaperz


----------



## zfelix

but u gotta have patience if u wanna make it into a rag!!! i used a thread to cut the roof and it was a bitch keepin that windshiled post from snaping but i got the job done


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *but u gotta have patience if u wanna make it into a rag!!! i used a thread to cut the roof and it was a bitch keepin that windshiled post from snaping but i got the job done *


I bet...when I was cutting the t tops for on my caprcie I used a razor saw, about half way through I damn near broke the post on the driver side!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 09:48 AM~6900876
> *I bet...when I was cutting the t tops for on my caprcie I used a razor saw, about half way through I damn near broke the post on the driver side!
> *



yeah and once u break a post then super glue it back to gether its xtra easy to break again :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Sounds like its happened to ya a few times! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 10:03 AM~6901001
> *Sounds like its happened to ya a few times! :biggrin:
> *



yeap :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Hey does anyone happen to have or know where I can find the instructions for Revell's 69 Camaro Z-28? I picked this kit up awhile back at a swap meet and it was missing the instructions.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 09:18 AM~6900676
> *any body have the conti kit that comes with the 59 or 69 kit???
> 
> i need it for my 58 :dunno: thanks
> *



and also both of the antennas that come with that kit :happysad:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *any body have the conti kit that comes with the 59 or 69 kit???
> 
> i need it for my 58  thanks
> 
> *


I think I may have that! And the antenna...I'll check when I get home later!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 10:30 AM~6901197
> *I think I may have that! And the antenna...I'll check when I get home later!
> *



Thanks LMK bro


----------



## zfelix

heres what the interior in my 58 will look like 










for some reason when i painted the interior tub the black got a whole bunch of lil dimples on the floor :dunno: im striping it right now


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 01:49 PM~6901377
> *
> for some reason when i painted the interior tub the black got a whole bunch of lil dimples on the floor :dunno: im striping it right now
> *


mold release, or oil from your hands. something contaminated the surface and caused it to fish eye.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 11:06 AM~6901542
> *mold release, or oil from your hands. something contaminated the surface and caused it to fish eye.
> *



prolly the mold release cause i had gloves on


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 01:17 PM~6901091
> *Hey does anyone happen to have or know where I can find the instructions for Revell's 69 Camaro Z-28? I picked this kit up awhile back at a swap meet and it was missing the instructions.
> *


http://www.revell.com/fileadmin/consumer/plans/85-0801.pdf


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 02:08 PM~6901557
> *prolly the mold release cause i had gloves on
> *


That's why you gotta wash your parts before painting 

if your soaking in csc, it'll not only take the paint off, but also any mold release or oils (it IS a degreaser after all  ) Otherwise it would probably fisheye again if you tried to sand and respray


----------



## zfelix

using brake fluid after i take it out i'll wash it in hot soapy water and wet sand it smooth would that work???


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 02:14 PM~6901604
> *using brake fluid after i take it out i'll wash it in hot soapy water and wet sand it smooth would that work???
> *


that should work but dont let the water get 2 hot the plastic will worp


----------



## zfelix

hey biggs after the impalamino u should build this!!! :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 02:14 PM~6901604
> *using brake fluid after i take it out i'll wash it in hot soapy water and wet sand it smooth would that work???
> *


what kind of soap you gonna use? a lot of handsoaps have shit in them that will contaminate your surface again.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 4 2007, 11:33 AM~6901748
> *what kind of soap you gonna use? a lot of handsoaps have shit in them that will contaminate your surface again.
> *



lol is there a recommended soap??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 12:24 PM~6901680
> *hey biggs after the impalamino u should build this!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MIGHT DO THAT ONE NEXT ...THANK'S


I LIKE TO USE DAWN SOAP. THAT SHIT TAKE'S OFF ALL THE OIL'S. EVEN BLEACH WHITE SOMETIME'S. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 4 2007, 01:36 PM~6901762
> *I MIGHT DO THAT ONE NEXT ...THANK'S
> I LIKE TO USE DAWN SOAP. THAT SHIT TAKE'S OFF ALL THE OIL'S. EVEN BLEACH WHITE SOMETIME'S. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: thanks biggs and ryan


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

sneak peek!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 01:32 PM~6902856
> *sneak  peek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ols school sweeeeet
:thumbsup:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Day1Hustla

1ofakind gave this link earlier to the instructions for this camaro kit i have...but for some reason I can't open it! I click on it and it opens a new window but nothing comes up? IF anyone can get it open and maybe email it ot me I would appreciate that!

Camaro Instructions


----------



## Kirby

did you check this site?

http://www.thedpmcc.com/instructions.html


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn...I did'nt even think about checkin the DPMCC site! Thanks bro!


----------



## Kirby

the new kits i picked up the other night


































I finished this up too earlier this week


















This pictures a little blurry but these are my 06 builds..i just started building again in oct. So from oct til jan that's what is compelted.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 04:32 PM~6902856
> *sneak  peek!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0   :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 4 2007, 08:50 AM~6900518
> *THANKS BRO, AS YOU WILL SEE WERE ALL FAMILY IN MCBA. I'LL PM YOU AND CHAT FOR A MINUTE.
> *



Yeah I know...I been a secret member for a while...before it really came to lil as far as I know. I have my retarded big brother biggs to thank for that.


----------



## 1low64

Minidreams...That Gypsy Rose is looking good bro.


----------



## BigPoppa

will it have skirts? :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:49 AM~6901377
> *heres what the interior in my 58 will look like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason when i painted the interior tub the black got a whole bunch of lil dimples on the floor :dunno: im striping it right now
> *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 4 2007, 03:12 PM~6903822
> *will it have skirts?  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: yeap :cheesy:

And Plated Undies And Engine :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

off 2 paint :cheesy:


----------



## Day1Hustla

> *off 2 paint *


Your gonna paint something!? Wow...you build!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

SO MINI WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT 03 LINCOLN YOU WERE WORKING ON????


----------



## zfelix

Spot Lights Or No Spot Lights HMMMMMMM?????? :dunno:



















what u guys think??? its gonna be a traditional


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 4 2007, 08:24 PM~6904947
> *Your gonna paint something!? Wow...you build!! lol :biggrin:
> *


lol yea im painting all the parts for the chassie and motor for my 64 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i think u should go with the spot lights felix :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 4 2007, 07:28 PM~6904973
> *SO MINI WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THAT 03 LINCOLN YOU WERE WORKING ON????
> *


where were you monday?


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 4 2007, 05:32 PM~6905005
> *where were you monday?
> *


MISSED MY RIDE!!!! DIDN'T WAKE UP IN TIME TO RIDE OUT. I SEEN YOUR CREW IN THE PICS.


----------



## Day1Hustla

Go with the spotlights! I like that look!


----------



## Kirby

anyone here good with computers? wondering how to test a power supply


----------



## ice64berg

i found some models of wrecks on ebay 

might give a few ideas ... on a scrap build


----------



## zfelix

u guys feelin the custom grill?



















:dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

uh huh :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

that grille looks awsome! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

i dig it! can you fit it flush?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 4 2007, 05:46 PM~6904673-->
> 
> 
> 
> off 2 paint  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BULLSHIT!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 08:56 PM~6906314
> *u guys feelin the custom grill?
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *



you know I like it. Where you get that idea?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 4 2007, 08:11 PM~6906472
> *i dig it! can you fit it flush?
> *



naw thats as good as i can get it cause the 2 lil skinny post's are what it holding it so iunno i have a see through 55 grill that biggs is plating but i :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 11:14 PM~6906498
> *BULLSHIT!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> DANG  HE CALL BULLSHIT !
> you know I like it.  Where you get that idea?
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

oh and on that 58, since its going to be laying flat with cruzing skirts then spot light it.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 08:14 PM~6906498
> *BULLSHIT!!  :biggrin:
> you know I like it.  Where you get that idea?
> *




some slacker named travis :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 09:16 PM~6906525
> *some slacker named travis :cheesy:
> *


he may slack off, but has some good ideas! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 08:16 PM~6906523
> *oh and on that 58,  since its going to be laying flat with cruzing skirts then spot light it.
> *



I Might Lock The Noes Up :biggrin:

undies are gettin plated on the 58 also :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:16 PM~6906525
> *some slacker named travis :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 09:18 PM~6906545
> *I Might Lock The Noes Up :biggrin:
> 
> undies are gettin plated on the 58 also :biggrin:
> *



still with the skirts it needs spot lights!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:18 PM~6906550
> *:0
> *


thought you off to paint ! :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

WHORE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 08:19 PM~6906558
> *still with the skirts it needs spot lights!
> *




what about a sunvisor?? :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 09:19 PM~6906561
> *thought  you  off  to paint !  :angry:
> *


 :angry: thats why I call his bullshit! :biggrin: 
and will until I see pics. :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 4 2007, 11:19 PM~6906561
> *thought  you  off  to paint !  :angry:
> *


i already did like a hour ago all i did was paint some motor and chassie parts flat black gotta buy some paint for the body and some zap-a-gap on saterday :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 08:17 PM~6906541
> *he may slack off, but has some good ideas!  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 4 2007, 09:20 PM~6906570-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about a sunvisor?? :biggrin: :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 09:21 PM~6906594
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:21 PM~6906592
> *i already did like a hour ago all i did was paint some motor and chassie parts flat black gotta buy some paint for the body and some zap-a-gap on saterday :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Linc

what color you doing the body?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 4 2007, 11:28 PM~6906651
> *what color you doing the body?
> *


im thinking like this but on the hood and trunk 2








or like king of rimz "60 cents"


----------



## zfelix

this is everything im workin on as of now










this needs a patterned hood 










and this the hood needs to be cleared 










then the other kits need to be put together painted chromed ect. ect.

:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

that 58 is damn sexy! so is the 60 but the 58-59 are my fav! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:19 PM~6906564
> *WHORE!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 09:58 PM~6906913
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 08:19 PM~6906564
> *WHORE!!!! :cheesy:
> *




You called?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2007, 12:06 AM~6906997
> *You called?
> *


damn what took you so long :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:06 PM~6907006
> *damn what took you so long  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 5 2007, 12:13 AM~6907074
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who me???or u??or 1low?? :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 10:15 PM~6907090
> *who me???or u??or 1low?? :cheesy:
> *


what a whore :uh: :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 5 2007, 12:16 AM~6907095
> *im a whore  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Linc

whore!?! where!?!













PICS!?! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 4 2007, 10:17 PM~6907106-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Linc_@Jan 4 2007, 10:18 PM~6907116
> *whore!?! where!?!
> PICS!?! :cheesy:
> *


look in his avy! :biggrin: 

speakin of which. MORE PICS!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 5 2007, 12:19 AM~6907123
> *:0  :0  :0
> look in his avy!  :biggrin:
> 
> speakin of which.  MORE PICS!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 1low64

I was optimizing firefox...


Here is a whore for you.

I designed this awhile ago for those Mariah Carey lovers.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

more whores!more whores!more whores!more whores! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 

YES!!! 


I'd tell here. 








:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

dont tell me thats all the whores you have!


----------



## Linc

more whores! more whores! more whores!


----------



## 1low64

Sorry bro...I cant post pics of the whore's I have.


----------



## Linc

oh. come on! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 4 2007, 10:49 PM~6907398
> *more whores! more whores! more whores!*


----------



## 1low64

I see poppa poking his head in here once we start talking about whores...poppa wants to see some whores too! :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 5 2007, 12:58 AM~6907474
> *I see poppa poking his head in here once we start talking about whores...poppa wants to see some whores too!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

FULLY NAKED.........................

















........................


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Linc

dude...........



























thats your MOM!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 4 2007, 11:09 PM~6907589
> *:0
> *


----------



## Linc

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


damn rights!!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 4 2007, 11:11 PM~6907602
> *dude...........
> thats your  MOM!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



^^^^yo mama!!!!!
Scooby said my moma was in his avy.. :angry: 



but that looks nothing like her

this is my momma.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Kirby

looks what hobby lobby carrys!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 AM~6907820
> *looks what hobby lobby carrys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so does mine :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

picked these up on clearance today


----------



## Kirby

then buy em scoob! i got plans too but they are 30 bucks a peice

i finished this up tonight waiting on the mail so i can get some wheels on it! 


















These models have been coming out clean but my camera gives them a choppy edge on the body...oh well you get the idea. Its better to show crappy pictures then no pictures!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

yea there pricey  ...looks good bro


----------



## Kirby

thanks now lets see yours!!


----------



## zfelix

whatever happend to a408nutforu??????????????? :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Project59

:scrutinize:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

im watching "UP IN SMOKE"


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 4 2007, 11:49 PM~6907827
> *picked these up on clearance today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I need them decals out that kit.  :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:23 PM~6907976
> *whatever happend to a408nutforu???????????????  :dunno:
> *



He tends to visit the county jail every once in a while...I think he misses the guards. He is a great builder and a cool guy...hopefully he will come back.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: he misses the guards 

i was just fooling around taking a couple pics today
























:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 5 2007, 01:48 AM~6907820
> *looks what hobby lobby carrys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a few of those kits too :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

I have a question....is there any way i can get the front suspension on my 64 impala 2 sit lower :dunno: thanks in advanced


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 4 2007, 07:40 PM~6905053
> *MISSED MY RIDE!!!! DIDN'T WAKE UP IN TIME TO RIDE OUT. I SEEN YOUR CREW IN THE PICS.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

looks like you could shave the oilpan and a-arms down to get it to sit on the tranny crossmember :dunno:


----------



## Linc

hey burb, how much were they asking for the hilux kits?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 PM~6911433
> *hey burb, how much were they asking for the hilux kits?
> *


Around here they are 28.99 ! I am in MO ! 

I think ryan had them from 25.00 ! Then you add shipping its just about the same cost if you factor in gas cost ! So Why not not just support are local vendor and buy 1 from Scale Lows !


----------



## raystrey

I couldn't find info on this and I di dfind some pictures but different locations..


On a 409 chevy engine on what side is the oil dipstick located????


----------



## Linc

i actually have 3 coming from him! :biggrin: i was just curios how much they are at other stores, they are asking $35 up here in Canada so if you facter in the exchange rate it close. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> looks what hobby lobby carrys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ][/quote THE HOBBY LOBBY BY ME DON`T :angry:  :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOK AT THEM WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




























and i need to unpack these still too!










This is what a builder needs ! And this is just the frist shipping ! I have another order on the way as we speak !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2007, 01:27 PM~6911772
> *LOOK  AT  THEM  WHEELS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and  i  need  to  unpack  these  still too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  is  what  a  builder  needs !      And  this  is  just  the  frist    shipping  !  I  have  another  order  on the  way  as  we  speak !
> *


----------



## MARINATE

DAM! :0


----------



## BiggC

:0 DAMN, D thats a shit load of wires!! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

jesus i thought i was a king when i ordered 10 sets :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 02:28 PM~6911786
> *DAM! :0
> *


x99999999


----------



## drnitrus

thats gangsta


----------



## stilldownivlife

did i count right 40sets ?!?!?!?!
:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2007, 02:58 PM~6911541
> *Around  here  they    are  28.99 !  I am  in  MO !
> 
> I think  ryan  had  them  from  25.00 ! Then  you  add  shipping    its  just  about the  same  cost  if  you  factor  in  gas  cost  !    So  Why  not  not  just  support  are  local  vendor  and  buy  1  from  Scale Lows !
> *


and with the group buy right now, they are even cheaper. about 19-20 bucks


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 5 2007, 04:27 PM~6912190
> *and with the group buy right now, they are even cheaper. about 19-20 bucks
> *


have you hit the minimum order amount you needed


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 5 2007, 04:29 PM~6912202
> *have you hit the minimum order amount you needed
> *


nope, we only got three guys that are paid up.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 5 2007, 12:27 PM~6911772
> *MINI DON'T GET ME STARTED*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 5 2007, 02:46 PM~6911431
> *looks like you could shave the oilpan and a-arms down to get it to sit on the tranny crossmember  :dunno:
> *


thanks :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 1ofakind's








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got this finished a few minute's ago.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 :0 :0 NICE!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 6 2007, 02:30 AM~6917096
> *:0  :0  :0  NICE!!
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

thank's homie's. 
my homeboy did all free hand no pattern, it hurt like fuck.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:28 PM~6917070
> *just got this finished a few minute's ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AZTEC QUEEN IT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## Linc

thats fucken nice bro! is thats your only 1?


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2007, 12:31 AM~6917118
> *thank's homie's.
> my homeboy did all free hand no pattern, it hurt like fuck.
> *


I BET. HOPE TO GET MY UPPER BACK DONE SOON.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

dosent look like it but :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:31 PM~6917118
> *thank's homie's.
> my homeboy did all free hand no pattern, it hurt like fuck.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:28 PM~6917070
> *just got this finished a few minute's ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRIMO, I NEED TO HAVE HIM FINISH MY BACK.....PM ME HIS NUMBER. OH, GOOD CONTEST QUESTION....


----------



## Mr Biggs

na lil homie.
I have both arm's 3/4 sleave's done ,my chest, and my whole back.


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: 
































JUST JOKING BIGGS


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:36 PM~6917174
> *na lil homie.
> I have both arm's 3/4 sleave's done ,my chest, and my whole back.
> *


START CALLING U TATTOO MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

give me a call ..oh and i know what question you are going to ask for the contest. .


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 11:36 PM~6917174
> *na lil homie.
> I have both arm's 3/4 sleave's done ,my chest, and my whole back.
> *


START CALLING U TATTOO MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 12:38 AM~6917201
> *START CALLING U TATTOO MAN :biggrin:
> *


that's the homie jessie name . tattoo man!


----------



## bigdogg323

OK CALL U TATTOO ME


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 12:34 AM~6917148
> *dosent look like it but  :dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2007, 02:42 AM~6917254
> *:dunno:
> *


lol homboy asked if that was your only tat


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 12:44 AM~6917265
> *lol homboy asked if that was your only tat
> *


cool i didnt know , what you didnt know. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 6 2007, 02:48 AM~6917314
> *cool i didnt know , what you didnt know. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

What up Scooby! Whats up with that car you were painting?


----------



## Models IV Life

NICE CHE CHEES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 6 2007, 02:58 AM~6917410
> *What up Scooby! Whats up with that car you were painting?
> *


wats up bro :wave: i got all the chassie stuff painted and tommorow(oh wait 2 day..lol)im gonna buy some paint for the body


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 02:04 AM~6917475
> *wats up bro :wave: i got all the chassie stuff painted and tommorow(oh wait 2 day..lol)im gonna buy some paint for the body
> *


Nice...I've been pretty busy workin on shit between the daily driver build and my build off with 65.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 6 2007, 03:07 AM~6917494
> *Nice...I've been pretty busy workin on shit between the daily driver build and my build off with 65.
> *


lol..multi-tasking :0 make it happen bro  ...and i gotta work on my engine 2 its gonna be stock :cheesy:


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 02:09 AM~6917508
> *lol..multi-tasking :0 make it happen bro  ...and i gotta work on my engine 2 its gonna be stock :cheesy:
> *


Yizzur! What all you got planned for you build?


----------



## Linc

YOU SHOULD WORK ON SHOWIN US SOME WHORES! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 6 2007, 03:11 AM~6917521
> *Yizzur! What all you got planned for you build?
> *


nice!!...im gonna go with a daily kinda look stock motor,black chassie,and i dunno what color im gonna go with yet but i gonna decide later on 2day when i go for paint..and then a color fo the interior..oh yea no hydros... airbags :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

HOW ABOUT WHORES?! :cheesy: 

WILL THERE BE ANY OF THOSE?!? :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2007, 03:17 AM~6917571
> *HOW ABOUT WHORES?! :cheesy:
> 
> WILL THERE BE ANY OF THOSE?!? :cheesy:
> *


maybe :0


----------



## Linc

:wave: :worship: :thumbsup: LET THERE BE WHORES! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Day1Hustla

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## bigdogg323

whats up mini :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:59 AM~6917798
> *whats up mini :wave:
> *


x2 :wave:


----------



## Day1Hustla

What it do mini! When we gonna see some pics of you daily driver entry? I wanna see what ya got planned for that build!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 5 2007, 04:55 PM~6912391
> *MINI DON'T GET ME STARTED
> *



Brother i been tell you i needed wheels ! LOL! Cant wait to get my order in from you Then i be set til about June ! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

take some off ur other cars lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I will be at it Next week ! I got caughht up with the Caprice and the Caddy !


I should be finishing it up tuesday or weds ! I work weekends and i just go t home so i took a bath and getting ready to sleep ! I dont get much building time on the weekend But TUES - Thrus You know what i do LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323

cool :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

scoob heres that s-10 i was talkin about, forgot about the dent tho... this is the one i got for 200 bucks  :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

MINT!!!! :cheesy: to bad its gone


----------



## tyhodge07

told ya it was pretty clena for 200 bucks than i sold it, all i really needed to do was throw a bed on and it would have looked like an old guy owned it... and paint the rims the same color  lol


----------



## bigdogg323

nah bullshit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:39 AM~6917944
> *nah bullshit
> *


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 01:33 AM~6917928
> *scoob heres that s-10 i was talkin about, forgot about the dent tho... this is the one i got for 200 bucks  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


talking about this for 2 bills bullshit serious


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 04:38 AM~6917943
> *told ya it was pretty clena for 200 bucks than i sold it, all i really needed to do was throw a bed on and it would have looked like an old guy owned it... and paint the rims the same color  lol
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:42 AM~6917952
> *talking about this for 2 bills bullshit serious
> *


ya, dead serious, i got it off a dude on here, he lived like an hour from me, even brought it to me, it was a stick, he changed it over to manual with a new trans and the b&m shifter.... drove and ran great.. just a lil beater thats all i bought it for, than sold it like 2 days after i plated it, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

now im lookin for another one, but extended cab is what i reeally want, but i cant find any less than like 800, and they look worst than that one...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 01:44 AM~6917959
> *ya, dead serious, i got it off a dude on here, he lived like an hour from me, even brought it to me, it was a stick, he changed it over to manual with a new trans and the b&m shifter.... drove and ran great.. just a lil beater thats all i bought it for, than sold it like 2 days after i plated it, lol
> *


dammmmmmmmmn lucky fucker


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 04:45 AM~6917961
> *now im lookin for another one, but extended cab is what i reeally want, but i cant find any less than like 800, and they look worst than that one...
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:45 AM~6917964
> *dammmmmmmmmn lucky fucker
> *


ya, wont happen again :angry: should have kept it, just like a few of the other cars ive had


----------



## bigdogg323

u'll find 1


----------



## bigdogg323

keep lookn


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:47 AM~6917970
> *u'll find 1
> *


i bought a 91 2 door accord with 90xxx miles on it no rust just a lil bit of the interior messed up, all loaded sun roof and everything for 500, and sold that too


----------



## bigdogg323

u couldve sold it for more


----------



## tyhodge07

we just picked up a 89 lesabre with 81000 miles, no rust anywhere at all, not even frame, no scratches, dents not a spot or tear or burn hole in the interior or nothin, loaded... show room condition, for 2300... our new family car :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

ya ur in cali tho, shits more there than here...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

im out laters :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 01:51 AM~6917989
> *ya ur in cali tho, shits more there than here...
> *


depends on what ur looking 4


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 03:51 AM~6917990
> *im out laters :wave:
> *


ull be back in an hour


----------



## bigdogg323

later homie :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

later scoobs :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 03:52 AM~6917994
> *depends on what ur looking 4
> *


whats ur gas prices there right now


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 01:56 AM~6918000
> *whats ur gas prices there right now
> *


about $ 2.50 n urs


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 04:09 AM~6918031
> *about $ 2.50 n urs
> *


damn, i thought it would have been alot more than that, are was at like 2.29 today, yesterday 2.35


----------



## bigdogg323

WHAT'S THE PRICE THERE


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 04:11 AM~6918036
> *damn, i thought it would have been alot more than that, are was at like 2.29 today, yesterday 2.35
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

THAT WAS YESTERDAY TODAY IT WAS LIKE 2.53


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 04:13 AM~6918041
> *THAT WAS YESTERDAY TODAY IT WAS LIKE 2.53
> *


i miss the old days, lol it was like 50 cents to fill my moped up when i was like 14, lol


----------



## bigdogg323

NO SHIT


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 04:14 AM~6918043
> *NO SHIT
> *


 :angry: welp im off to bed, im out, peace and night all


----------



## bigdogg323

I REMEMBER WHEN IT WAS 99C
NOW IT'S $2.53


----------



## bigdogg323

AL RATO HOMIE :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Linc

it's quiet in here today.


----------



## lowridin14

:0 










:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 04:37 AM~6918161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


sick lifestyle ride the homie danny d hooked it up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 02:41 PM~6919535
> *sick lifestyle ride the homie danny d hooked it up
> *


----------



## zfelix

heres a pic i took in pheonix teh owner wants to make a shirt with this pic on it


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## zfelix

Raised In Teh Desert


----------



## zfelix

sum guy was found murder'd in the hotel we stayed in for the pheonix show :ugh:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: for Thos Of u Who Know Buggs


----------



## zfelix

heres another pic i took of teh lac


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 02:50 PM~6919594
> *heres another pic i took of teh lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 easy way 2 get on the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 11:51 AM~6919599
> *:0 easy way 2 get on the trailer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## zfelix

this vette got total'd a few months ago


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i wonder why :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 11:55 AM~6919624
> *i wonder why :angry:
> *



Dumbass Las Vegas Drivers :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 02:57 PM~6919637
> *Dumbass Las Vegas Drivers :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

Full Cumstom Class Competitors :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

i love this ride :0 makes me drool a bit :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 02:46 PM~6919570
> *Raised In Teh Desert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 03:01 PM~6919663
> *i love this ride  :0 makes me drool a bit  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 03:02 PM~6919669
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: more!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

at chagos cruise 



















:angel:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 12:03 PM~6919676
> *:cheesy: more!! :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

:twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:buttkick:


----------



## stilldownivlife

you got anymore pics of that 53 felix?


----------



## 1ofaknd

this ain't post your rides, let's at least keep this topic related to models somehow


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 12:12 PM~6919739
> *you got anymore pics of that 53 felix?
> *



let me look through my stash i did a photo shoot of it out in teh desert but dunno if the pics got deleted or not i'll check


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 12:13 PM~6919747
> *this ain't post your rides, let's at least keep this topic related to models somehow
> *



 inspiration but alright brotha


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 6 2007, 03:13 PM~6919747
> *this ain't post your rides, let's at least keep this topic related to models somehow
> *


oh my bad


----------



## stilldownivlife

got somethin in the mail yesterday 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









cant wait to test her out :thumbsup: thanks scalelows


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 02:16 PM~6919766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


where the hell do you got ot see these


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 6 2007, 03:22 PM~6919801
> *got somethin in the mail yesterday
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant wait to test her out  :thumbsup: thanks scalelows
> *


you got it brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

*Hey everybody!*

Did anyone miss me? Probably not. Most of you probably didn't even notice that I haven't been around. :biggrin: 

A few of you already know what is going on with me, but I wanted to let the rest of you know what the deal is. 

The reason why I haven't been around lately is that I am going through a divorce. I have been pretty busy, and frankly, haven't had the time, energy, or desire to build or post anything. 

I have been staying at my mom's house, YAY! Until I get myself settled in somewhere, I probably won't be around much. Just wanted to let y'all know that I haven't forgotten about ya. I will try to drop in from time to time.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jan 6 2007, 02:21 PM~6920105
> *Hey everybody!
> 
> Did anyone miss me? Probably not. Most of you probably didn't even notice that I haven't been around.  :biggrin:
> 
> A few of you already know what is going on with me, but I wanted to let the rest of you know what the deal is.
> 
> The reason why I haven't been around lately is that I am going through a divorce. I have been pretty busy, and frankly, haven't had the time, energy, or desire to build or post anything.
> 
> I have been staying at my mom's house, YAY! Until I get myself settled in somewhere, I probably won't be around much. Just wanted to let y'all know that I haven't forgotten about ya. I will try to drop in from time to time.
> *


Sorry to hear about the divorce, hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn pokey gl with all that 
i guess all i can say is i hope its not 2 messy :dunno:


----------



## SOLO1

just keep your head up pokey


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys.

We will be alright. It was a mutual agreement, and so far, everything has been civil. But, the hardest part of all of this, is that my daughter is taking it pretty hard. As they say, it's the kids that pay, and that is the hardest part.


----------



## modeltech

sorry to hear that bro!! i went threw one a while back and i am now remarried and getting along good!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

modeltech, did u get ur cars yet? guess not since they were sent thursday lol, monday tue?


----------



## Project59

sorry to hear about this pokey I sure hope you and your daughter can still build together in the future....Keep your head high bro :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 6 2007, 06:26 PM~6920599
> *sorry to hear about this pokey I sure hope you and your daughter can still build together in the future....Keep your head high bro  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jan 6 2007, 01:21 PM~6920105
> *Hey everybody!
> 
> Did anyone miss me? Probably not. Most of you probably didn't even notice that I haven't been around.  :biggrin:
> 
> A few of you already know what is going on with me, but I wanted to let the rest of you know what the deal is.
> 
> The reason why I haven't been around lately is that I am going through a divorce. I have been pretty busy, and frankly, haven't had the time, energy, or desire to build or post anything.
> 
> I have been staying at my mom's house, YAY! Until I get myself settled in somewhere, I probably won't be around much. Just wanted to let y'all know that I haven't forgotten about ya. I will try to drop in from time to time.
> *


I HIT YOU UP OM MYSPACE FOR CHRISTMAS AND WAS WONDERING IF YOU GOT IT. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP BROTHER, YOUR LITTLE GIRL WILL ALWAYS BE THERE FOR YOU. IF YOU EVER NEED SOMEONE TO TALK TOO, I'M THERE FOR YOU HOMIE, beto


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jan 6 2007, 03:51 PM~6920242
> *Thanks guys.
> 
> We will be alright. It was a mutual agreement, and so far, everything has been civil. But, the hardest part of all of this, is that my daughter is taking it pretty hard. As they say, it's the kids that pay, and that is the hardest part.
> *


Dame... Sorry too hear this Pokey. I hope everything works out OK. I wouldn't know what I'd do without seeing my babe girl. Keep your chin up.

Don V


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn...I feel what your going through pokey, I am finishing up my divorce as well. Glad to hear that your's is going somewhat easy, mine has been rough! Does'nt help much that my exwife is pregnant with our 3rd child right now. But everything happens for a reason...and it usually happens for the best! But anyways....Anyone watching the wild card games? My boys are getting ready to play right now! Hopefully we play better than we have the last two games! Lets get them hawks boys!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## 408models

*My 1st flake job.*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 Fuckin Clean!!!! :0


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn! I like that! Is that Candy Tangerine over it?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 6 2007, 06:15 PM~6921659
> *Damn! I like that! Is that Candy Tangerine over it?
> *


YUP.


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2007, 08:36 PM~6921793
> *YUP.
> *



I've always liked candy tangerine...I think i am gonna have to pick some of that up soon! What did you use for your base? Orion Silver?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 6 2007, 06:05 PM~6921575
> *My 1st flake job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SMILEY, THE LONG DRIVE TO MY HOUSE WAS WORTH IT. GREAT JOB. SMILEY ALWAYS ASKING QUESTIONS ABOUT PAINTING AND HE'S A GOOD LISTENER. I DON'T MIND SHOWING HIM WHAT I KNOW ABOUT PAINTING.


----------



## 408models

Thanks agian BETO. Always a good teacher. :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC

:0 Oh damn Dallas LOST by one point!!!!


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 09:20 PM~6922949
> *:0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Teh Name Of This Will Be RED WINE 

dunno if i should plate teh undies or not :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

Does Anyone Have The Sun Visor From The 55 Stepside Or Cameo :dunno:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 02:16 AM~6924053
> *
> *


just smiles now, no open mouths :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 
:0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

which hole shale i choose 

:0 
:0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 
:0 :0 :0 (==8 :0 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

am i a winner :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 12:49 AM~6924163
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



:burn:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 02:50 AM~6924168
> *:burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:   :0 :cheesy: :angry:  :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 02:50 AM~6924172
> *:biggrin:      :0  :cheesy:  :angry:    :uh:
> *


:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 12:53 AM~6924183
> *
> *



Straight pimpin


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

whores :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## tyhodge07

<---- Scooby's loose, GET HIM :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 7 2007, 04:03 AM~6924218
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <---- Scooby's loose, GET HIM :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

this is s10


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

Here Goes Iced!!! :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

Mitchapalooza and Linc


----------



## zfelix

Naw Here Goes S-10Forever!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 03:24 AM~6924281
> *Naw Here Goes S-10Forever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look MINI is chasin em too :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

its 5:23 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

its 2:31 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: IT'S ALMOST 3AM IN CALI :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2007, 02:58 AM~6924412
> *:biggrin: IT'S ALMOST 3AM IN CALI :biggrin:
> *



here too its 2:59

and scoobys a whore


----------



## betoscustoms

NOTHING HAPPENING ON THE STRIP?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 7 2007, 03:03 AM~6924419
> *NOTHING HAPPENING ON THE STRIP?
> *



:dunno: not that i know of


----------



## zfelix

OOWEEEEE Throw Back Like A Mofo :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

lol my first layitlow build




























heres the 64 my homie was gonna hook it up with but he wants 25 bucks for it cause its painted and i painted it for him for free :uh: Not To Mention I SHaved The Belly On It Also :angry:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 02:19 AM~6924253
> *Here Goes Iced!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh you did that cause i'm black


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 01:01 PM~6925362
> *oh you did that cause i'm black
> *


wigga you white!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 05:59 AM~6924413
> *here too its 2:59
> 
> and scoobys a whore
> *


 :0


----------



## swanginbows

i just picked up some bmf a caprice kit and sum more interior paint for my daily driver.


----------



## iced

no i'm black


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

A LOST IN TIME BUILDER MINIDREAMS ! </span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 02:17 PM~6925825
> *no i'm black
> *



Just cause you are lost on fathers day , and you carry a pocket pick , and you love watermalon ! That doesnt make you black !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: a kit a week :biggrin: 
you are outta control


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 7 2007, 02:26 PM~6925891
> *:biggrin:  a kit a week  :biggrin:
> you are outta control
> *



Thats only 25 right ! :biggrin:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 12:23 PM~6925867
> *Just  cause  you  are  lost  on  fathers  day  , and  you  carry  a  pocket  pick  ,  and  you  love  watermalon  !  That  doesnt  make  you  black !
> *


why everybody thinks i'm white


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 02:30 PM~6925920
> *why everybody thinks i'm white
> *



Cause you Aunt wont let you post pics on the internet ! If you Black you wouldnt have to worry about stuff like that ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 02:30 PM~6925920
> *why everybody thinks i'm white
> *


cause you posted your bebo profile


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 02:33 PM~6925941
> *Cause  you  Aunt  wont  let  you  post  pics  on the  internet !    If you  Black  you  wouldnt  have  to  worry  about  stuff  like  that !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 02:21 PM~6925842
> *A  LOST  IN  TIME  BUILDER    MINIDREAMS ! </span>
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 65lorider

ey lowridermodels are you gonna send me your address so we can trade


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 04:24 AM~6924281
> *Naw Here Goes S-10Forever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I might a little COCKY but i ant no chicken ! :biggrin:


----------



## iced

yo can we just leave this shit alone damn cuz


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 02:54 PM~6926256
> *yo can we just leave this shit alone damn cuz
> *


shut it lil bitch or you will be next :biggrin: Don't make us have to spank you too!!! :buttkick:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2007, 03:55 PM~6926259
> *shut it lil bitch or you will be next  :biggrin: Don't make us have to spank you too!!! :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

damn it i was gonna start painting 2 day but itz fuckin raining :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:happysad:


----------



## Linc

sure ya were!  :biggrin: 










jk :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Day1Hustla

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:angry: FUCKER LEFT :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave: WHAT UP HOMIES!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 06:31 PM~6926986
> *:wave: WHAT UP HOMIES!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Lownslow302

still working on it


----------



## Revolution909

Whats is that?^


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Jan 7 2007, 05:45 PM~6927100
> *Whats is that?^
> *


toyota chaser with a molded wide body kit. done up chiki chiki style


----------



## Revolution909

Looks sweet man, for a jap car anyways....


----------



## iced

i drew this today so what yah think


----------



## Project59

ooooo Gangster :uh:


----------



## iced

watever nicca


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice. thats true."dumb ho said somthin,that made me mad.she said somthin that,i couldnt believe so i grabbed tha stupid bitch by her nappy ass weave"quotes eazy.(the pic)


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 06:16 PM~6927399
> *watever nicca
> *


critics are the way of life little boy either they like it or they don't....
no need to get all butt hurt 

LIFE SUCKS GET A HELMET! *****


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 05:16 PM~6927399
> *watever nicca
> *


 Whatever*

Nukka*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2007, 07:18 PM~6927423
> *critics are the way of life little boy either they like it or they don't....
> no need to get all butt hurt
> 
> LIFE SUCKS GET A HELMET!  nicca
> *


haha!! :0


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2007, 05:18 PM~6927423
> *critics are the way of life little boy either they like it or they don't....
> no need to get all butt hurt
> 
> LIFE SUCKS GET A HELMET!  nicca
> *


you ain't never lied




wait a minute :twak:


----------



## iced

s10 forever










just playin


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 06:19 PM~6927441
> *you ain't never lied
> wait a minute :twak:
> *


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2007, 05:23 PM~6927464
> *
> *



Its OK, i dont understand him/her either....


----------



## Project59

WANNA BE GANGSTERS ( KIDS )


----------



## iced

Revolution909


----------



## Revolution909

:uh: 





So whats everyone up to?


----------



## Revolution909

Yall gone to bed?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## Revolution909




----------



## mitchapalooza65

omg that picture is disgusting makes me wanna throw up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 08:09 PM~6927748
> *omg that picture is disgusting makes me wanna throw up
> *


NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 06:09 PM~6927748
> *omg that picture is disgusting makes me wanna throw up
> *



X4, That shit will haunt me in my dreams...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP SCOOBY?...U EVER OFF LAYITLOW?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:17 PM~6927797
> *WHAT UP SCOOBY?...U EVER OFF LAYITLOW?
> *


yea i just dont logg off :cheesy:


----------



## iced

sorry bout the pic but i had to get him back


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 07:17 PM~6927800
> *yea i just dont logg off :cheesy:
> *


IT'S ALL GRAVY HOMIE...IT JUST MAKES YOU WANNA BUILD MORE MODELS HUH? :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:19 PM~6927808
> *IT'S ALL GRAVY HOMIE...IT JUST MAKES YOU WANNA BUILD MORE MODELS HUH? :biggrin:
> *


lol yea... im fuckin pissed cus i was gonna paint my 64 but its fuckin raining :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 07:20 PM~6927819
> *lol yea... im fuckin pissed cus i was gonna paint my 64 but its fuckin raining :angry:
> *


IT'S ALL GOOD ...YOU JUST GOT TO HAVE A GARAGE WERE YOU CAN SPRAY IT!


----------



## Revolution909

You guys are to damn good at buildin, i was thinkin my monty was all boss for the buildoff but, fuck no... seems i am gonna have to go the extra bit on this...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:21 PM~6927829
> *IT'S ALL GOOD ...YOU JUST GOT TO HAVE A GARAGE WERE YOU CAN SPRAY IT!
> *


i live in a apt


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 07:22 PM~6927834
> *i live in a apt
> *


SO DO I HOMIE FOR NOW..MOVING IN A WEEK OR SO!......SPRAY THEM ON THE BALCONY :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:26 PM~6927857
> *SO DO I HOMIE FOR NOW..MOVING IN A WEEK OR SO!......SPRAY THEM ON THE BALCONY :0
> *


yup thats where i do it but its fuckin wet right now have 2 wait and see how the weather is 2morrow


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 07:27 PM~6927863
> *yup thats where i do it but its fuckin wet right now have 2 wait and see how the weather is 2morrow
> *


----------



## Blue s10

thats probably the most disturbing thing i have ever seen


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:28 PM~6927865
> *
> *


thanks for the paint tips


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 07:30 PM~6927875
> *thanks for the paint tips
> *


ANYTIME HOMIE LET ME KNOW WAS ELSE YOU NEED!   ...BY THE WAY "LUXABU WAGON" IS GOING A DIFFERENT COLOR!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 08:31 PM~6927884
> *ANYTIME HOMIE LET ME KNOW WAS ELSE YOU NEED!    ...BY THE WAY "LUXABU WAGON" IS GOING A DIFFERENT COLOR!
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## iced

yeah that is scary blue s10


----------



## iced

look at the civic i drew


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

should of just left it alone


----------



## Kirby

you should draw pictures of all of your models since you cant take pics... :roflmao: 

j/k that looks like a good start at drawing


----------



## Kirby

damn that car looks way better as a real car!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 10:01 AM~6925362
> *oh you did that cause i'm black
> *



:roflmao: dont trip im black to :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced+Jan 7 2007, 06:51 PM~6928475-->
> 
> 
> 
> look at the civic i drew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 06:54 PM~6928503
> *should of just left it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: TRACEOWNED


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2007, 07:54 PM~6928504
> *you should draw pictures of all of your models since you cant take pics... :roflmao:
> 
> j/k that looks like a good start at drawing
> *


thanks

and zfelix78caddy i didn't trace the eazy e one so i want to see something from you from photoshop just askin


----------



## iced




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 10:10 PM~6928656
> *thanks
> 
> and zfelix78caddy i didn't trace the eazy e one so i want to see something from you from photoshop just askin*


 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 07:10 PM~6928656
> *thanks
> 
> and zfelix78caddy i didn't trace the eazy e one so i want to see something from you from photoshop just askin
> *



well it dont even look like anything u photoshoped more like paint and on top of that u traced a car wow anyone can do that i used ta trace back in teh 4th grade Junior!


----------



## zfelix

and alright i''ll do sumthin for u :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## iced

ok and plus i dont draw as much i do speacial effects


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 07:19 PM~6928760
> *ok and plus i dont  draw as much i do speacial effects
> *



ok brb lemme go download teh program


----------



## iced

photoshop for dummies


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 07:27 PM~6928828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photoshop for dummies
> *



:uh: that must be what u use cause i use photoimpact dickhead


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 08:31 PM~6928861
> *:uh: that must be what u use cause i use photoimpact dickhead
> *


ok i believe you


----------



## zfelix

MMMM Just Had Some Home Made Taqitos (spelling) ack TO Photo Shopping nd i Couldnt Download Photoimpactcause my accout shit expired so0o0o ima just use good old paint :biggrin:


----------



## iced

i beleive you better than me at this moment but in a month shid


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

10 Members: BiggC, LowandBeyond, FINESTCARCLUB, LowRider_69, Blue s10, GriM, mitchapalooza65, awbcrazy, iced, lowridermodels
:wave:


----------



## BiggC

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave: sup everyone


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

uffin: uffin: uffin: chillin!


----------



## BiggC

Nada, just waiting for some paint to dry so I can finsh up a truck I'm building.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 11:22 PM~6929416
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin: chillin!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2007, 10:22 PM~6929418
> *Nada, just waiting for some paint to dry so I can finsh up a truck I'm building.
> *



BIGG C MINI TOLD ME TO ASK YOU WHY DID HE PUT THE GREEN WHITEWALLS ON HIS CADY?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Jan 6 2007, 02:21 PM~6920105-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey everybody!*
> 
> Did anyone miss me? Probably not. Most of you probably didn't even notice that I haven't been around.  :biggrin:
> 
> A few of you already know what is going on with me, but I wanted to let the rest of you know what the deal is.
> 
> The reason why I haven't been around lately is that I am going through a divorce. I have been pretty busy, and frankly, haven't had the time, energy, or desire to build or post anything.
> 
> I have been staying at my mom's house, YAY! Until I get myself settled in somewhere, I probably won't be around much. Just wanted to let y'all know that I haven't forgotten about ya. I will try to drop in from time to time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAMN Shawn, that sucks man. Sorry to hear that. Atleast its a civil thing instead of how it could be. Keep your head up man, it'll get better!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2007, 09:18 PM~6922391
> *:0  Oh damn Dallas LOST by one point!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUCK DALLAS!!! :biggrin: The COLTS didn't loose. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2007, 12:46 AM~6923915
> *Does Anyone Have The Sun Visor From The 55 Stepside Or Cameo :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll check for ya homie!  If you don't already.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 09:18 PM~6929362
> *10 Members: BiggC, LowandBeyond, FINESTCARCLUB, LowRider_69, Blue s10, GriM, mitchapalooza65, awbcrazy, iced, lowridermodels
> :wave:
> *


WAZZUP! 

Not doing shit but workin, well........ I guess. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 11:24 PM~6929434
> *BIGG C MINI TOLD ME TO ASK YOU WHY DID HE PUT THE GREEN WHITEWALLS ON HIS CADY?
> *


Shit I don't remember lol But I myself think they look kinda cool in a different kinda way. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2007, 10:27 PM~6929468
> *Shit I don't remember lol      But I myself think they look kinda cool in a different kinda way.    :biggrin:
> *


YEAH AFTER AN HOUR OF STRETCHING IT, THEY BETTER FIT!


----------



## 79burider

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 08:13 PM~6928686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i believe he drew it himself cuz he made him have 3 fingers :twak:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2007, 08:26 PM~6929454
> *
> I'll check for ya homie!    If you don't already.
> 
> *



SAAAWWWEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 09:33 PM~6929515
> *SAAAWWWEEEETTTTTTT
> *



I'll see what I can't do for ya.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2007, 11:26 PM~6929454
> *FUCK DALLAS!!!  :biggrin:  The COLTS didn't loose.  :0
> *



Yeah but come on, look who the Colts had to play......the KC CHUMPS!!

My boys will be puttin em out if they come across em!  










*#1*


----------



## 79burider

[img=http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3494/ezene0.jpg]

maybe not


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 7 2007, 09:35 PM~6929543
> *Yeah but come on, look who the Colts had to play......the KC CHUMPS!!
> 
> My boys will be puttin em out if they come across em!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
My side hurts!! :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

[img=http://img82.imageshack.us/img82/3494/ezene0.jpg]
trace pwned


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

damn its fuckin pooring over here


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 09:52 PM~6929731
> *damn its fuckin pooring over here
> *


keep that shit, its been raining here for days. :angry: :angry: Can't get shit painted. I tryed the other day and got a few water spots on my shit! :angry: 
It was just the clear so it'll buff out. :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2007, 11:54 PM~6929755
> *keep that shit,  its been raining here for days.  :angry:  :angry:  Can't get shit painted.  I tryed the other day and got a few water spots on my shit!  :angry:
> It was just the clear so it'll buff out.  :cheesy:
> *


yea tell me about it


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:55 PM~6929769
> *yea tell me about it
> *


your still here? shouldnt you be building something? :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2007, 11:56 PM~6929783
> *your still here? shouldnt you be building something?  :roflmao:
> *


i was gonna paint my 64 2day but when i woke up it was raining  but im working on the interior :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 10:59 PM~6929808
> *i was gonna paint my 64 2day but when i woke up it was raining   but im working on the interior :biggrin:
> *


p
i
c
t
u
r
e
s
say more :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

so does a better camera :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 7 2007, 09:59 PM~6929808
> *i was gonna paint my 64 2day but when i woke up it was raining   but im working on the interior :biggrin:
> *


BULLSHIT!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 12:11 AM~6929937
> *BULLSHIT!!!  :biggrin:
> *



























carpeted the trunk...and theres the paint im gonna use :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

same pics you posted last week! :angry: :uh: 

I don't see shit! :0  :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

FUGGIN PHOTOBUCKET IS BEING GAY :angry:


----------



## Linc

what did you use for the carpet in the truck?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 8 2007, 12:31 AM~6930159
> *what did you use for the carpet in the truck?
> *


i found a old leather check book and i cut it up ans used the oppisite side


----------



## Linc

werd :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 7 2007, 07:10 PM~6928656
> *thanks
> 
> and zfelix78caddy i didn't trace the eazy e one so i want to see something from you from photoshop just askin
> *



here i havnt done this in a long ass time so im still rusty i used to make flyers for partys and what not :biggrin:











Took photobucket Forever To Upload it :uh:


----------



## Kirby

hobby lobby has 10 peices of felt for 1 dollar.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 02:21 AM~6924263
> *Mitchapalooza and Linc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I go to florida for the weekend and come home to find this!

Felix go to your room!!! nice burn  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 09:40 PM~6930270
> *I go to florida for the weekend and come home to find this!
> 
> Felix go to your room!!!        nice burn  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

im tired from the weekend, but I owe you one remember that!


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 7 2007, 10:35 PM~6930215
> *here i havnt done this in a long ass time so im still rusty i used to make flyers for partys and what not :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took photobucket Forever To Upload it :uh:
> *


that is pretty good


----------



## mitchapalooza65

felix what is that a glamourshot lol? 

jk i like the sepiatone


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 09:44 PM~6930312
> *felix what is that a glamourshot lol?
> 
> jk i like the sepiatone
> *



LOL i unno i whited out the back ground in all three of them put them to gether blended it all added the fade on the top made it sephia then did all the lil extras lol


----------



## Kirby

uh oh, step daddy's home...everyone hide! 

j/k welcome back mitch! lmao how did you find felix's picture of you and linc getting down in flordia?


----------



## iced

say hello to my lil friend
took 2 minute to do this


----------



## zfelix

DONT FORGET PEOPLE MY PICTURE WAS DONE WITH MICROSOFT PAINT!!! LOL!! AND THE SEPHIA TONE AND BLENDING WAS DONE WITH PICASA


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2007, 10:47 PM~6930327
> *uh oh, step daddy's home...everyone hide!
> 
> j/k welcome back mitch! lmao how did you find felix's picture of you and linc getting down in flordia?
> *



looking back for my designs that i posted up lol----bastards!

"you guys are always on me, you guys hate me dont you? do you guys not like me? please leave me alone, i just wanna build good model cars--anyone wanna sell me something now?" who am I???? for 10 points lmao


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 7 2007, 10:25 PM~6930098-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 10:43 PM~6930294
> *im tired from the weekend, but I owe you one remember that!
> *


----------



## Linc

aaaaaaahhh............























hey, its s10 ......can i buy your truck!? :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

ITS VINNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 09:49 PM~6930346
> *looking back for my designs that i posted up lol----bastards!
> 
> "you guys are always on me, you guys hate me dont you? do you guys not like me? please leave me alone, i just wanna build good model cars--anyone wanna sell me something now?"  who am I????  for 10 points lmao
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

hahah DING DING DING we have a winner----


phez, or wtvr his name is---that guy is a **** lol (coincidence you have a **** pic lowandbeyondddd????) 

jplayin homie


----------



## Kirby

:burn:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 7 2007, 10:52 PM~6930365
> *hahah DING DING DING we have a winner----
> phez, or wtvr his name is---that guy is a **** lol (coincidence you have a **** pic lowandbeyondddd????)
> 
> jplayin homie
> *


what did you say? I can only read english! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

does this look good????????








:cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

what is that scoob?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 8 2007, 01:02 AM~6930433
> *what is that scoob?
> *


sun roof :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Mitch, just say yes...hes pretending to build! :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:angry: :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2007, 11:02 PM~6930440
> *Mitch, just say yes...hes pretending to build!  :roflmao:
> *



haha yall are harsh around these parts! 

looks like a piece of tinted lexan, if so, cut er out and put that in place homiee


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 8 2007, 01:04 AM~6930457
> *haha yall are harsh around these parts!
> 
> looks like a piece of tinted lexan, if so, cut er out and put that in place homiee
> *


----------



## zfelix

looks Clean Scooby Dooby Doo!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:05 AM~6930467
> *looks Clean Scooby Dooby Doo!!!
> *


thanks felix


----------



## Kirby

DO IT!! 

alright thats my limit for the night, i'll see you guys tomorrow i'm off all day!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave: ***** :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 7 2007, 11:02 PM~6930440
> *Mitch, just say yes...hes pretending to build!  :roflmao:
> *



bawhahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

Not mine, just wanted to share some of the pics I have. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## LowandBeyond

cool ass shit BiggC!!! Those are nice.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 01:53 AM~6930808
> *cool ass shit BiggC!!!  Those are nice.
> *



Not mine, just random pics I took at a show over the summer.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6930841
> *Not mine, just random pics I took at a show over the summer.
> *


I figured they was, they are still killer! I like that v dub bus in the back ground also. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6930420
> *does this look good????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


scoob aint gonna cut this, its just a mock up, itll sit like that for the next year, ull see this car in the background of all his other mock ups hes gonna show off :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 AM~6930858
> *scoob aint gonna cut this, its just a mock up, itll sit like that for the next year, ull see this car in the background of all his other mock ups hes gonna show off  :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


almost done


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:45 AM~6931033
> *almost done
> *


What he ment to say was "almost done THINKING about cutting it, then im off to bed!" :biggrin: 

hahah sorry i'm done messin with you scoob! Lets see pics when its done! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 12:45 AM~6931033
> *almost done
> *


BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: LowandBeyond, TIME MACHINE

pussies :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 AM~6931085
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LowandBeyond, TIME MACHINE
> 
> pussies  :uh:
> *



:uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 12:04 AM~6931085
> *6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: LowandBeyond, TIME MACHINE
> 
> JUST A PUSSY FOR TONIGHT.  :biggrin:*


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

look clean joto :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:34 AM~6931139
> *look clean joto :biggrin:
> *


fuck you come again :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good scoob!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 03:54 AM~6931169
> *lookin good scoob!!!  :biggrin:
> *


BULLSHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 01:56 AM~6931172
> *BULLSHIT!!!! :biggrin:
> *



co-signed!! 

nice photoshop you did of that model! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 03:57 AM~6931175
> *co-signed!!
> 
> nice photoshop you did of that model!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 04:24 AM~6931215
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: http://www.smilieshq.com/smilies/char1character0109.gif[/img


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

IM OUT :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^ LMMFAO!!


----------



## BiggC




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:30 AM~6931288
> *
> *



LOL. 


Whats up BiggC? What you workin on?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 05:34 AM~6931299
> *LOL.
> Whats up BiggC?  What you workin on?
> *


Tryin to finsh up a '50 Chevy pick up, waiting for the paint to dry so I can get rid of the thing. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:39 AM~6931307
> *Tryin to finsh up a '50 Chevy pick up, waiting for the paint to dry so I can get rid of the thing. lol
> *


wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 05:42 AM~6931312
> *wheres the pics?  :biggrin:
> *


I'll get pics up tomarrow after the body is dry. Right now it's just a built frame waiting for the body.  I'll just be glad to get it done and be rid of it. This will be the 3rd time it's been painted, 1st time I had some sanding marks come through, 2nd time it looked good up till the time the damn cat knocked it off my table. So this time it'll gonna get done, good paint or not. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

I forgot my camera at home today. I have the 86 monte cleared and ready, the 70 monte 1st coat of candy on........Looks like a blue berry candy cane with the wanna be patterens. LOL.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 05:55 AM~6931323
> *I forgot my camera at home today.  I have the 86 monte cleared and ready,  the 70 monte 1st coat of candy on........Looks like a blue berry candy cane with the wanna be patterens. LOL.
> *


LOL, sounds kinda cool, Def different sounding.

The Wal Marts around here are just now getting the HOK paints, so as soon as I get the chance I'm gonna go grab some of the candys.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 04:01 AM~6931330
> *LOL, sounds kinda cool, Def different sounding.
> 
> The Wal Marts around here are just now getting the HOK paints, so as soon as I get the chance I'm gonna go grab some of the candys.
> *



I love them myself. Dries quick and nice! I use dupli-color metal specks for base, walmart HOK for color and testors high gloss clear. Pretty damn good combo!


----------



## BiggC

Ok I went and checked on the body and it was pretty much dry, so here is a little mock up of what I've been working on. :cheesy: I went for more of a Hot Rod feel for this one.










































I scratch built the gas tank behind the seat, seat folds fordward. It's pretty basic, but thats what was wanted.


----------



## zfelix

looks Good!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuckin nice homie!! :0 :0 :0 been wanting to build a rat rod/older hot rod. One these days.


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BiggC

Thanks!!


Zack I like that with the painted wheels on it :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 04:46 AM~6931379
> *Thanks!!
> Zack I like that with the painted wheels on it  :thumbsup:
> Travis I like that 63!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

This I Wanna Rebuild One Day :happysad: 



















HEY I FOUND A CONTI KIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:46 AM~6931379
> *Thanks!!
> Zack I like that with the painted wheels on it  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks I Think Now With The Wheels It Lives Up To Its Name  SOUR APPLE  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:48 AM~6931385
> *Thanks I Think Now With The Wheels It Lives Up To Its Name  SOUR APPLE  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: more like rotten apple! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Looks bad ass Travis, I got one of those I need to build.




I hope to get the '50 done some time tomarrow and then I'll be finshing up my Dodge from the truck build off after I pick it up for Mini's house. I had him help me out on it cause the body work was being a bitch, but he got it taken care of. So now I just need to finsh putting it together. :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 06:47 AM~6931382
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was getting around to it LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 03:50 AM~6931387
> *:barf:    more like rotten apple!  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: Dont Hate :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wave: :wave: I'm out, time to clock out! :biggrin: 

Its been real, its been fun....... but it hasn't been real fun. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

Bye bye :wave:


----------



## zfelix

:wave: Later SLACKER!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 05:38 AM~6931370
> *Ok I went and checked on the body and it was pretty much dry, so here is a little mock up of what I've been working on.  :cheesy:    I went for more of a Hot Rod feel for this one.
> 
> 
> I scratch built the gas tank behind the seat, seat folds fordward.  It's pretty basic, but thats what was wanted.
> *


Sweet deals I gotta get off my ass and finish up my old rod style 57' :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Heres A Lil Shoot I Did On Sour Apple LMK What U Think


----------



## mitchapalooza65

project where did you find the dish wheels at?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 09:15 AM~6932211
> *Heres A Lil Shoot I Did On Sour Apple LMK What U Think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOK'S GOOD FELIX.


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Biggz :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 08:25 AM~6932247
> *THAT LOOK'S GOOD FELIX.
> *


X2


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Bigdogg


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thats ugly felix











JP looks nice, u should do one for each of your finished rides, print it on photo paper, and sit it up with the cars


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 8 2007, 08:32 AM~6932300
> *thats ugly felix
> JP looks nice, u should do one for each of your finished rides, print it on photo paper, and sit it up with the cars
> *



Lol Thats kinda What I Had in Mind Gettin It Printed Out At Walgreens On Some PhotoPaper Then Framing Them Up And Hang Them :biggrin:


this is just a curb side ride all the rides with interior detail and engine setup ect. ect. i'll have lil pictures of that in there also kinda like a magazine layout :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: IN YA MOUF, ShowRodFreak, mitchapalooza65, kustombuilder, 408models


:0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 11:03 AM~6932487
> *8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: IN YA MOUF, ShowRodFreak, mitchapalooza65, kustombuilder, 408models
> :0
> *


lol Look Real Good


oneyed ( showrodfreak)


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 8 2007, 09:09 AM~6932521
> *lol  Look Real Good
> oneyed ( showrodfreak)
> *



Lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

This One Right Here Is For Mini For Teh Advice And All The Help That He Has Gave me Thanks Bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

that looks fucking saawwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttt homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

BOTH OF THEM LOOK GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: thanks homies


----------



## zfelix

marinate if u got some good pics of pinky PM me them :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 11:26 AM~6932647
> *marinate if u got some good pics of pinky PM me them :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix

:0


14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: IN YA MOUF, kansascutty, ItalianStallion131, lowridermodels, wagonguy, modeltech, bigdogg323


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 8 2007, 01:00 AM~6930420-->
> 
> 
> 
> does this look good????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 03:31 AM~6931135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

FUCKIN TIGHT FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEED ONE MADE OF MY 60!!!!..LOL


----------



## modeltech

HEY GUYS, A STUPID QUESTION BUT HOW MUCH OF A DIFFERANCE IS THE GRAND NATIONAL KIT DIFFERANT THEN A RGULAR REGAL OTHER THEN THE ENGINE AND HOOD???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 8 2007, 12:38 PM~6933173
> *HEY GUYS, A STUPID QUESTION BUT HOW MUCH OF A DIFFERANCE IS THE GRAND NATIONAL KIT DIFFERANT THEN A RGULAR REGAL OTHER THEN THE ENGINE AND HOOD???
> *


int is all diffrent.like the seats and emblems.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 8 2007, 10:31 AM~6933122
> *FUCKIN TIGHT FELIX!!!!!!!!!!!!! NEED ONE MADE OF MY 60!!!!..LOL
> *



:cheesy: PM me Some Pics And I'll Put It On The To Do List :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 10:39 AM~6933190
> *:cheesy: PM me Some Pics And I'll Put It On The To Do List :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

PINKY


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 12:44 PM~6933232
> *PINKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

dang homie shit is lookin good !


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: thanks everyone


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Felix ! I Built more cars then that Monty ! You Know i need them all done up now ! 


And dont forget the other M.C.B.A. members !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 10:49 AM~6933286
> *Felix !  I  Built  more  cars  then that  Monty !    You  Know  i  need  them  all  done  up  now !
> And  dont  forget  the  other  M.C.B.A. members  !
> *



:roflmao: Damn Thats A Grip Of Rides LOL!

already got most of them on the list :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:53 PM~6933312
> *:roflmao: Damn Thats A Grip Of Rides LOL!
> 
> already got most of them on the list :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:53 PM~6933312
> *:roflmao: Damn Thats A Grip Of Rides LOL!
> 
> already got most of them on the list :biggrin:
> *


On the real ! DO me up 1 of the 69 Impala!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 10:54 AM~6933322
> *On the real !  DO  me  up  1  of  the  69 Impala!
> *



Dont Even Trip i already got a folder of that one :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:44 PM~6933232
> *PINKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
these look cool felix 

i really like the lettering on this 1


----------



## zfelix

Now What Would Really Be Tight Is If There Were A Magazine Like This With Nothing But Features No Bullshit or nothing just features and how toos.....


I'd Subscribe!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933381
> *Now What Would Really Be Tight Is If There Were A Magazine Like This With Nothing But Features No Bullshit or nothing just features and how toos.....
> I'd Subscribe!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Oh And to Show U Guys Im Doing the whiting out and positioning with microsoft paint then another program for teh other shizz


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Mr Biggs

you can make a lay it low model car calener felix. before someone else try's to do it. and if someone else wan't copy your work charge them.  you can make model of the year on december. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

thats y my name is on every corner of it :biggrin: :cheesy: 


And A Calender Would Be Sick!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:26 PM~6933520
> *you can make a lay it low model car calener felix. before someone else try's to do it. and if someone else wan't copy your work charge them.  you can make model of the year on december. :biggrin:
> *



Great Idea BIGGS ! 


I think that would be a cool thing ! 12 Months ! 12 builders ! OH WAIT ! DO we have 12 builders on here ! 


We Need to have something that would involved Big Poppa ,and KustomBuilders ! We dont want them to feel Left out ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 01:29 PM~6933541
> *Great  Idea  BIGGS !
> I think  that  would  be  a  cool  thing !    12 Months  !  12  builders !  OH  WAIT !  DO  we  have  12  builders  on  here !
> We  Need  to  have  something  that  would  involved  Big  Poppa  ,and  KustomBuilders !  We  dont  want  them  to  feel  Left  out !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:27 PM~6933527
> *thats y my name is on every corner of it :biggrin: :cheesy:
> And A Calender Would Be Sick!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:29 PM~6933541
> *Great  Idea  BIGGS !
> I think  that  would  be  a  cool  thing !    12 Months  !  12  builders !  OH  WAIT !  DO  we  have  12  builders  on  here !
> We  Need  to  have  something  that  would  involved  Big  Poppa  ,and  KustomBuilders !  We  dont  want  them  to  feel  Left  out !  :biggrin:
> *


i think bigpoppa would build something for the calener. but kb is a differant story.fucken slacker's


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 11:29 AM~6933541
> *Great  Idea  BIGGS !
> I think  that  would  be  a  cool  thing !    12 Months  !  12  builders !  OH  WAIT !  DO  we  have  12  builders  on  here !
> We  Need  to  have  something  that  would  involved  Big  Poppa  ,and  KustomBuilders !  We  dont  want  them  to  feel  Left  out !  :biggrin:
> *



more like 12 months and 12 builds lol


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 01:29 PM~6933541
> *Great  Idea  BIGGS !
> I think  that  would  be  a  cool  thing !    12 Months  !  12  builders !  OH  WAIT !  DO  we  have  12  builders  on  here !
> We  Need  to  have  something  that  would  involved  Big  Poppa  ,and  KustomBuilders !  We  dont  want  them  to  feel  Left  out !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:31 PM~6933556
> *i think bigpoppa would build something for the calener. but kb is a differant story.fucken slacker's
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

we have enough build on here right now to fill 2 year's worth of calendar for now. 
so if there is 1 builder on the caledar more then once it's cause he build's alot of good car's. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:34 PM~6933578
> *we have enough build on here right now to fill 2 year's worth of calendar for now.
> so if there is 1 builder on the caledar more then once it's cause he build's alot of good car's. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:34 PM~6933578
> *we have enough build on here right now to fill 2 year's worth of calendar for now.
> so if there is 1 builder on the caledar more then once it's cause he build's alot of good car's. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 11:34 AM~6933578
> *we have enough build on here right now to fill 2 year's worth of calendar for now.
> so if there is 1 builder on the caledar more then once it's cause he build's alot of good car's. :biggrin:
> *



true not any car can be put into a calender i mean look at lowrider magazine how many hundreds of cars compete at there shows and only 30% is in the magazine


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:34 PM~6933578
> *we have enough build on here right now to fill 2 year's worth of calendar for now.
> so if there is 1 builder on the caledar more then once it's cause he build's alot of good car's. :biggrin:
> *


i can give him 3yrs by next month !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 02:36 PM~6933601
> *i can  give him  3yrs  by  next  month !
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:36 PM~6933601
> *i can  give him  3yrs  by  next  month !
> *


i can't give him 3 year's worth but i can give him 3 december's worth. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 01:36 PM~6933601
> *i can  give him  3yrs  by  next  month !
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:38 PM~6933623
> *i can't give him 3 year's worth but i can give him 3 december's worth. :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:40 PM~6933636
> *:angry:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:38 PM~6933623
> *i can't give him 3 year's worth but i can give him 3 december's worth. :biggrin:
> *


HEY HEY LOOK AT ME ! I AM A LIL POST WHORE !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:41 PM~6933639
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

who should i talk to about makin calenders cause i can pop out the spreads in a day or 2


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

off 2 primer :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:41 PM~6933646
> *HEY  HEY  LOOK  AT  ME    !  I  AM  A  LIL  POST  WHORE !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:43 PM~6933657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:43 PM~6933657
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *



You lucky i cant show up to The this years NNL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 02:42 PM~6933655
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> off 2 primer  :biggrin:
> *



hey go do the dang primer kid you showed this same pics like 5 times ! hurry up and do this !


----------



## Mr Biggs

Minidreams Inc. Today, 12:41 PM | | Post #4409 

build to dream

Posts: 4,145Joined: Apr 2006From: Kansas City , Mo.
Car Club: M.C.B.A.


MARINATE Today, 12:41 PM | | Post #4410 

HATE IT OR LOVE IT

Posts: 3,063Joined: Jan 2004
From: ARIZONA
Car Club: MAJESTICS


Mr Biggs Today, 12:43 PM | | Post #4413 

KING OF KING'S

Posts: 2,618Joined: Dec 2004
From: Los Angeles Calif.
Car Club: M. C. B. A. Of America.

we know who the post whore's are.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:46 PM~6933681
> *You    lucky  i  cant  show  up  to  The  this  years  NNL !
> *


it would be a wast of your time and money. or you can just call it a vacation. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

HEY LOOK AT ME I'M A POST WHORE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:48 PM~6933692
> *Minidreams Inc.  Today, 12:41 PM    |  | Post #4409
> 
> build to dream
> 
> Posts: 4,145Joined: Apr 2006From: Kansas City , Mo.
> Car Club: M.C.B.A.
> 
> 
> MARINATE  Today, 12:41 PM    |  | Post #4410
> 
> HATE IT OR LOVE IT
> 
> Posts: 3,063Joined: Jan 2004
> From: ARIZONA
> Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> Mr Biggs  Today, 12:43 PM    |    | Post #4413
> 
> KING OF KING'S
> 
> Posts: 2,618Joined: Dec 2004
> From: Los Angeles Calif.
> Car Club: M. C. B. A. Of America.
> 
> we know who the post whore's are.
> *



WHy bring up old shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:48 PM~6933692
> *Minidreams Inc.  Today, 12:41 PM    |  | Post #4409
> 
> build to dream
> 
> Posts: 4,145Joined: Apr 2006From: Kansas City , Mo.
> Car Club: M.C.B.A.
> 
> 
> MARINATE  Today, 12:41 PM    |  | Post #4410
> 
> HATE IT OR LOVE IT
> 
> Posts: 3,063Joined: Jan 2004
> From: ARIZONA
> Car Club: MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> Mr Biggs  Today, 12:43 PM    |    | Post #4413
> 
> KING OF KING'S
> 
> Posts: 2,618Joined: Dec 2004
> From: Los Angeles Calif.
> Car Club: M. C. B. A. Of America.
> 
> we know who the post whore's are.
> *


dam


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2007, 12:50 PM~6933706
> *HEY LOOK AT ME I'M A POST WHORE!
> *


you are post whore # 2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:49 PM~6933705
> *it would be a wast of your time and money. or you can just call it a vacation. :biggrin:
> *



Oh So you can win 2 back to back NNLs and KB cant even a 67 Cyclone ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:51 PM~6933724
> *you are post whore # 2
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:50 PM~6933709
> *WHy   bring   up  old  shit !    :biggrin:
> *


at least you guy's post up shit. there are some people on here that just post   :biggrin: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:52 PM~6933744
> *at least you guy's post up shit.  there are some people on here that just post    :biggrin:  :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 01:52 PM~6933739
> *Oh    So  you    can  win  2  back to  back  NNLs  and  KB  cant  even a  67  Cyclone !    LOL!
> *


why you dragin me into this shit.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 12:52 PM~6933739
> *Oh    So  you    can  win  2  back to  back  NNLs  and  KB  cant  even a  67  Cyclone !    LOL!
> *


3 in 4 year's. even if i gave kb the car already built he won't know how to enter it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 01:57 PM~6933788
> *3 in 4 year's. even if i gave kb the car already built he won't know how to enter it.
> *


now thats fucked up homie.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:57 PM~6933788
> *3 in 4 year's. even if i gave kb the car already built he won't know how to enter it.
> *



I think I pissed my self On that 1 LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

how about you all shut up and get me a cont kit for the caddy im going to start on. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 01:59 PM~6933812
> *I think I  pissed  my  self  On  that  1  LOL!
> *


 :0 so your new name is pee pee boy ?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 01:59 PM~6933813
> *how about you all shut up and get me a cont kit for the caddy im going to start on. :biggrin:
> *











:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 02:59 PM~6933813
> *how about you all shut up and get me a cont kit for the caddy im going to start on. :biggrin:
> *



KB You still got a few mOnths til April frist ! I think You play you joke to soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 12:58 PM~6933799
> *now thats fucked up homie.
> *


FEEEEEEELINGS, WHO, WHO, WHO. FEEEELINNNG'S :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 03:00 PM~6933822
> *:0  so your new name is pee pee boy ?
> *


NOPE ! Its twinkle twinkle I BUILD MODEL CARS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 12:59 PM~6933813
> *how about you all shut up and get me a cont kit for the caddy im going to start on. :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE, COME ON DOWN.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:03 PM~6933854
> *YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE, COME ON DOWN.
> *


you have them then?


----------



## kustombuilder

Im tierd of you MF blah blah blah.I wasnt going to start building till march.i got something for you fokers now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 01:04 PM~6933864
> *you have them then?
> *


I HAD TO MAKE A FEW FOR SOME HOMIE'S. I THINK I GOT 1 OR 2 LEFT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR COMING DOWN AND I'LL MAKE MORE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 03:05 PM~6933884
> *Im tierd of you MF blah blah blah.I wasnt going to start building till march.i got something for you fokers now.
> *




WATCH OUT ! KB gunning for us !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:05 PM~6933887
> *I HAD TO MAKE A FEW FOR SOME HOMIE'S. I THINK I GOT 1 OR 2 LEFT. IF NOT LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR COMING DOWN AND I'LL MAKE MORE.
> *


cool.have about 2 for sat.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 02:07 PM~6933903
> *WATCH  OUT !    KB    gunning  for  us !
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 01:08 PM~6933913
> *cool.have about 2 for sat.
> *


WHEN I GET HOME I'LL CHECK. GIVE ME A CALL LATER ON, YOU GOT MY CELL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 03:08 PM~6933919
> *
> *



You seen the Build off Lay out for this year ! So the choice is yours ! Thatsif your willing to set down and build ! Jump in an show us what you know !


----------



## zfelix

This One Was Teh Hardest Cause Twinns Pics Are So Small  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

TRY ONE FOR MY WAGON. IN THE WAGON BUILD OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 02:11 PM~6933946
> *WHEN I GET HOME I'LL CHECK. GIVE ME A CALL LATER ON, YOU GOT MY CELL.
> *


pm me again.I lost the other phone.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:13 PM~6933975
> *TRY ONE FOR MY WAGON. IN THE WAGON BUILD OFF. :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: gotcha homie


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 02:11 PM~6933949
> *You  seen the  Build off  Lay  out  for  this  year !  So the  choice  is  yours  !    Thatsif  your  willing  to set  down  and  build !  Jump in  an  show  us    what  you  know !
> *


you got it my friend.this build.im going to do something i have never done.just work on that one car.nothing else.if not.i know my self.i wont finish it.i picked up the rims for it sat. :biggrin: paint tonite after work.


----------



## zfelix

got any good pics of the engine undies the whole body ect. ect. these are the only good ones of it complete that showed up the rest were red x's


----------



## Mr Biggs

HOLD ON BRB.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 12:24 PM~6934094
> *HOLD ON BRB.
> *



if u find some pm them


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 03:15 PM~6933997
> *you got it my friend.this build.im going to do something i have never done.just work on that one car.nothing else.if not.i know my self.i wont finish it.i picked up the rims for it sat. :biggrin: paint tonite after work.
> *



Whats that BUILD YOUR OWN SHIT ! :biggrin: 














































j/k KB You need to get back to building ! Hurry up and get Grandpas Caddy finished so you have free time once again !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 8 2007, 02:51 PM~6934307
> *Whats  that  BUILD  YOUR  OWN  SHIT !  :biggrin:
> j/k  KB  You  need  to  get  back  to  building  !  Hurry  up  and  get  Grandpas  Caddy  finished  so  you  have  free  time  once  again !
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

since you think your funny.pm me your addy so i can send you the cash for the racks and a grill for the caddy.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: thats bad ass felix


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:11 PM~6933955
> *This One Was Teh Hardest Cause Twinns Pics Are So Small  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 8 2007, 01:32 PM~6934696
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:30 PM~6934662
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD FELIX.  
I HAVE OVER 5,000 WORTH OF PHOTOSHOP. NOW IF ONLY I KNEW HOW TO USE IT. MY LIL BROTHER THE GREAT WHITEXICAN HOOKED IT UP GOOD. DON'T KNOW WHERE TO START.


----------



## kustombuilder

nice car


----------



## zfelix

yeah its kinda complicating at first but once u start messin with stuff u get used to it then u start doin differnt stuff i been messing with pictures for about 4 years now LOL! i used to start off at changing the whole color of a car then i would change the background the car was in then i would draw i used to do it all lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 02:43 PM~6934820
> *yeah its kinda complicating at first but once u start messin with stuff u get used to it then u start doin differnt stuff i been messing with pictures for about  4 years now LOL! i used to start off at changing the whole color of a car then i would change the background the car was in then i would draw i used to do it all lol
> *


THAT'S COOL . THEY ALL CAME OUT CLEAN...


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS FOR A FEW OF YOU GUY'S THAT HAVENT SEEN THIS YET. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.?

http://www.scalelows.com/videos/prototype.wmv


----------



## 65lorider

those r tight


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 8 2007, 02:56 PM~6934924
> *those r tight
> *


  THANK'S


----------



## zfelix

Damn Those Rims are Crazy lol


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## zfelix

I didnt have to many pics of this to work with but here u go biggs


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 thats gangster!!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

i liked it cause it reminded me of that death row pic of pac suge and snoop LOL!


----------



## tyhodge07

shit zach wheres mine :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 8 2007, 02:27 PM~6935237
> *shit zach wheres mine :cheesy:
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:34 PM~6935288
> *:dunno: :biggrin:
> *


i dont really have any finished models yet, lol... now 1:64 scale is diffrent, and models ive helped people do... thats about the only ones done


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 8 2007, 02:44 PM~6935393
> *i dont really have any finished models yet, lol... now 1:64 scale is diffrent, and models ive helped people do... thats about the only ones done
> *



u dont build 1/24 scale or what???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:45 PM~6935410
> *u dont build 1/24 scale or what???
> *


ya, none are finished, lol... i start than quit than move to next than start back up, it takes me like a year to finish 1 model... lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

primed


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 05:12 PM~6935712
> *primed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its about f^^$%$% time. :biggrin: looks hella nice like that.i dont know why.


----------



## MARINATE

HELL YEAH PAINT IT DARK GRAY WITH BLACK WHEELS!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

lol...thanks bro


----------



## zfelix

gonna rebuild this into a non ss full custom


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 8 2007, 06:15 PM~6935743
> *HELL YEAH PAINT IT DARK GRAY WITH BLACK WHEELS!
> *


its going this color


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 06:16 PM~6935767
> *gonna rebuild this into a non ss full custom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## zfelix

out with the old in with the new yeah this 64 is goin on its 3rd rebuild lol


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 05:16 PM~6935768
> *its going this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you going to do the same patterns?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2007, 06:22 PM~6935820
> *are you going to do the same patterns?
> *


no patterns


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 06:21 PM~6935812
> *out with the old in with the new yeah this 64 is goin on its 3rd rebuild lol
> *


lol so what color you plan on doing it up in??? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 03:29 PM~6935886
> *lol so what color you plan on doing it up in??? :cheesy:
> *



gold with red blue purple patterns


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 06:30 PM~6935900
> *gold with red blue purple patterns
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

ehh well not exactly gold more like a butterscotch heres what im tryin to achive (R.I.P. Mario)


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 nice thats gonna be clean....thats real koo that they did his casket up like that  ....R.I.P :angel:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave: sup everybody


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

anyone kno where i can get some truchaa stickers at for my regal????


----------



## Day1Hustla

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 8 2007, 08:07 PM~6936966
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 06:09 PM~6936978
> *:wave:
> *


they wern't lying when they said you are a dam post whore.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 07:36 PM~6937187
> *they wern't lying when they said you are a dam post whore.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridin14

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 08:36 PM~6937187
> *they wern't lying when they said you are a dam post whore.
> *


 :0 thanks :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 07:38 PM~6937198
> *:0 thanks  :cheesy:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## lowridin14




----------



## tyhodge07

hes more than a post whore, ever smiley he post is :0 about 95% of em... so what else would you think he was


----------



## Mr Biggs

LOOK WHO I COUGHT SLEEPING ON THE JOB. :angry: ...WHAT A GUARD DOG.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 06:51 PM~6937896
> *LOOK WHO I COUGHT SLEEPING ON THE JOB.  :angry: ...WHAT A GUARD DOG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL DOG PRIMO


----------



## mitchapalooza65

biggs thats a beautiful dog, i want one....like the sclass and lexus in teh background


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S..I HAVE TO STILL CUT HIS EAR'S. THEN HE WILL BE READY FOR TRAINING. :biggrin:

MITCH HE'S SUPPOSED TO BE GUARDING MY MODEL CASE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Does anyone remember the gold flaked and patterned mid 90's model corvette that won lowrider or lowrider euro of the year about 5-6 years ago? the doors were cut in half, bottoms molded in, tops lambo style----21 inch wires, gold flaked paint, with purple patterns, an amazing car. I have a 1/6 scale vette i would like to use to replicate it, if anyone knows where pics can be found, or the name of it it would be appreciated!


----------



## betoscustoms

THAT BELONGED TO THE OWNER OF "WRAPPED WITH ENVY" AND ALSO "PLEASE COME AGAIN" j/k


----------



## mitchapalooza65

beto----call me stupid, but was that a joke, or did it really? ha


----------



## Kirby

lol i'm a post whore in training

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 CLEAN!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 10:38 PM~6938961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


This one! rims look way better than the other


----------



## LowandBeyond

I just had them Donk wheels off the regal, I just said fuckit, its worth a try. But yes, these it will be.  

could just full out donk the bitch


----------



## zfelix

Looks Good Travis!! U Need To Finish Teh 67 So I Can Make It A Layout!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i like that slamed look


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 8 2007, 09:54 PM~6939109-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks Good Travis!! U Need To Finish Teh 67 So I Can Make It A Layout!!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@Jan 8 2007, 09:55 PM~6939113
> *i like that slamed look
> *



co-signed!!


----------



## tyhodge07

this is a cutty, but give it this look, ive always loved this car, and when i first seen ur mock up, it reminded me of this:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Fuck yea dude, I love that body dropped cutty!!!














he Zack, pin strip this b4 I put it under my olds! 








:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 11:03 PM~6939179
> *Fuck yea dude,  I love that body dropped cutty!!!
> :cheesy:
> *


thats one of my favorite cuttys with bigger rims :worship:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 09:03 PM~6939179
> *Fuck yea dude,  I love that body dropped cutty!!!
> he Zack,  pin strip this b4 I put it under my olds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



:0

Clean it up with some SOS pads to get that surface rust shit off :biggrin: GENTALY!!!


----------



## 1low64

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 10:08 PM~6939230
> *:0
> 
> Clean it up with some SOS pads to get that surface rust shit off :biggrin:  GENTALY!!!
> *



thats not surface rust! :angry: it just alittle dirty! Brand new, just out the box and been sitting in the trunk. Its mostly dirt from the carpet in the trunk. 
the trunk isn't even that dirty. Just from takeing the carpet out. 








:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 10:03 PM~6939660
> *thats not surface rust!  :angry:  it just alittle dirty!  Brand new,  just out the box and been sitting in the trunk.  Its mostly dirt from the carpet in the trunk.
> the trunk isn't even that dirty.  Just from takeing the carpet out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



oh my bad from here it looked like minor surface rust 

and the trunk in the caddy has that same shit on it lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

just alittle glue from haveing the carpet in there. Alittle padding. That trunk looks nice tho, no fuckin rust anywhere. Its about time to start cutting and get my batt rack in there! :cheesy: 

But no that tank is BRAND NEW. I'm not sure if I just want to under coat and put it in, paint it to match the car, or just clear it like it is. Thought about chrome plating, but $$$$......


----------



## zfelix

"Scooby Dooby Doo Where Are u" :scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 10:13 PM~6939743
> *just alittle glue from haveing the carpet in there.  Alittle padding.  That trunk looks nice tho,  no fuckin rust anywhere.  Its about time to start cutting and get my batt rack in there!  :cheesy:
> 
> But no that tank is BRAND NEW.  I'm not sure if I just want to under coat and put it in,  paint it to match the car,  or just clear it like it is.  Thought about chrome plating,  but $$$$......
> *



just leave it like it is looks fine to me :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 01:14 AM~6939745
> *"Scooby Dooby Doo Where Are u"  :scrutinize:
> *


lol workin on the regal and thinking about what i wanna do 2 the 78 monte :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 10:49 PM~6939064
> *I just had them Donk wheels off the regal,  I just said fuckit, its worth a try.  But yes,  these it will be.
> 
> could just full out donk the bitch
> *


I DON'T LIKE YOUR ATTITUDE YOUNG MAN :angry: SLAM THAT BITCH :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 10:15 PM~6939762
> *lol workin on the regal and thinking about what i wanna do 2 the 78 monte :biggrin:
> *



Umm I Have an Idea!!!













































































BUILD IT FOOKER :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

OR GIVE IT TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 11:15 PM~6939760
> *just leave it like it is looks fine to me :biggrin:
> *



don't want to lift the ass to a rustin tank tho. I'll have to atleast clear it. But even if I don't it should last longer than the car itself. 
















my virgin. :0 :0 until I rip that bitch open!


----------



## zfelix

That car is sayin







LIFT ME TRAVIS!!!!!!! I WANT 13's And A Paint Job Asshole!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 01:21 AM~6939809
> *Umm I Have an Idea!!!
> BUILD IT FOOKER :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 11:24 PM~6939824
> *That car is sayin
> LIFT ME TRAVIS!!!!!!! I WANT 13's And A Paint Job Asshole!!!!! :roflmao:
> *



she's been tellin me that for a freakin year! :uh: :uh: Maybe this year I'll have more bread for her. :cheesy: 
I got the lifts and batts and everything, just need the 13's. I talked to a guy the other day about painting it the same color. :biggrin: Then full white top. I need a drivers door, this one is dented, the bumpers need re-done also. Not a problem tho. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 10:30 PM~6939854
> *she's been tellin me that for a freakin year!  :uh:  :uh:  Maybe this year I'll have more bread for her.  :cheesy:
> I got the lifts and batts and everything,  just need the 13's.  I talked to a guy the other day about painting it the same color.  :biggrin:  Then full white top.  I need a drivers door,  this one is dented,  the bumpers need re-done also.  Not a problem tho.  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 10:27 PM~6939842
> *
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 02:25 AM~6940257
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro your in love with patterns... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

surprized he didn't patteren the semi in the back ground also. :uh: 

he probaly would if he wasn't doing some photochopps for me. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 02:32 AM~6940290
> *surprized he didn't patteren the semi in the back ground also.  :uh:
> 
> he probaly would if he wasn't doing some photochopps for me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

lmfao! 

"doctor i'm seeing lines in everything and people on the forum are starting to notice"


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 11:32 PM~6940290
> *surprized he didn't patteren the semi in the back ground also.  :uh:
> 
> he probaly would if he wasn't doing some photochopps for me.  :biggrin:
> *



im doing them now i did the monte when scooby first posted it i just forgot to post it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 8 2007, 11:25 PM~6940265
> *damn bro your in love with patterns... :biggrin:
> *


it gives your ride its own personality and a nice touch thats what i think


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 02:40 AM~6940338
> *it gives your ride its own personality and a nice touch thats what i think
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 12:40 AM~6940338
> *it gives your ride its own personality and a nice touch thats what i think
> *



NO... It gives MY rides YOUR personal touch.


----------



## Kirby

you enjoy his touch...admit it.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 11:42 PM~6940344
> *NO...  It gives MY rides YOUR personal touch.
> *


Shit i Aint Gonna Argue With That :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 9 2007, 12:43 AM~6940350
> *you enjoy his touch...admit it.
> *



take that **** shit else where! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 11:49 PM~6940369
> *take that **** shit else where!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



X2 :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 12:49 AM~6940372
> *X2 :angry: :angry:
> *



he's just upset because everyone tells him hes got a pretty mouth! :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

wahahahahahahahahaha!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 11:51 PM~6940377
> *he's just upset because everyone tells him hes got a pretty mouth!  :0  :0
> *



u bettah be talmbout 87burb lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

dont be talking bout me! lmao :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 9 2007, 12:55 AM~6940388-->
> 
> 
> 
> u bettah be talmbout 87burb lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Jan 9 2007, 12:59 AM~6940401
> *dont be talking bout me! lmao  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lmfao alright im outta here, i'm off wed so more building will be done tomorrow night hopefully! goodnight everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 9 2007, 12:05 AM~6940416
> *lmfao alright im outta here, i'm off wed so more building will be done tomorrow night hopefully! goodnight everyone!  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 03:06 AM~6940419
> *:wave:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:07 AM~6940422
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 02:15 AM~6940442
> *X3
> *


-10


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:37 AM~6940499
> *
> *



:twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 03:40 AM~6940506
> *:twak:
> *


 :angry: :tongue: :scrutinize: :happysad: :barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 01:40 AM~6940509
> *:angry:  :tongue:  :scrutinize:  :happysad:  :barf:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix

For The People Talkin About The Idea For The Layitlow Calender I Thought It Would Be Pretty Badass Also But Look At The Prices From The Walgreens PhotoLab For Just 15 Of Them



 
$ 229.88 Update total
Shipping and tax not included 
Keep shopping CHECK OUT CHECK OUT




$229.88 Now Me Personally Im Not Sure if Anyone Would Pay 20 Bucks To Have one Calender lol 



But I Just Thought I'd Toss That Out There


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 9 2007, 04:29 AM~6940754
> *For The People Talkin About The Idea For The Layitlow Calender I Thought It Would Be Pretty Badass Also But Look At The Prices From The Walgreens PhotoLab For Just 15 Of Them
> 
> $ 229.88    Update total
> Shipping and tax not included
> Keep shopping CHECK OUT CHECK OUT
> 
> $229.88 Now Me Personally Im Not Sure if Anyone Would Pay 20 Bucks To Have one Calender lol
> But I Just Thought I'd Toss That Out There
> *



let me know when ready.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## LowandBeyond

2 Members: LowandBeyond, drnitrus


:wave: :wave:


----------



## drnitrus

damn i just went through 30 pages of crap :biggrin: 

what up


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 06:29 AM~6941137
> *damn i just went through 30 pages of crap  :biggrin:
> 
> what up
> *



:roflmao: thats y u gotta keep up while shits goin on :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 09:29 AM~6941137
> *damn i just went through 30 pages of crap  :biggrin:
> 
> what up
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 07:29 AM~6941137
> *damn i just went through 30 pages of crap  :biggrin:
> 
> what up
> *




naw, not on here. LOL. :biggrin: Just a bunch of RANDOM SHIT huh. :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 9 2007, 09:31 AM~6941143-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: thats y u gotta keep up while shits goin on :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 09:37 AM~6941171
> *naw,  not on here. LOL.  :biggrin:  Just a bunch of RANDOM SHIT huh.  :cheesy:
> *


thats what i get for not comin on here for 3 days. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 07:38 AM~6941180
> *thats what i get for not comin on here for 3 days.  :biggrin:
> *



yup its YOUR fault! wait, what, you was gone?? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *One Of A Kind*, 408models, LowandBeyond,kansascutty, BiggC
hahahaha!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 09:00 AM~6941644
> *14 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: One Of A Kind, 408models, LowandBeyond,kansascutty, BiggC
> hahahaha!!!
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## drnitrus

carlas back
with aonther inpersonation


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 09:11 AM~6941723
> *carlas back
> with aonther inpersonation
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

GO BUILD SOMETHING, DAM COMADRE'S


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 11:33 AM~6941852
> *GO BUILD SOMETHING, DAM COMADRE'S
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

ahhhhhhh. hno:


----------



## drnitrus

cant build at work......well not that often anyway


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 9 2007, 09:55 AM~6942016
> *cant build at work......well not that often anyway
> *


THAT WAS FOR THE POST WHORE'S :biggrin:
Poster Posts 
SCOOBY SNACKS 426 
zfelix78caddy 396 
Minidreams Inc. 355 
MARINATE 286 
LowandBeyond 238 
Mr Biggs 225 
iced 159 
drnitrus 145 
didimakeyascream 145 
1ofaknd 127 
pokey6733 127 
kustombuilder 122 
bigdogg323 113 
Project59 110 
87burb 102 
S-10sForever 98 
twinn 93 
mitchapalooza65 85 
BiggC 84 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
1low64 71 
Linc 71 
Lownslow302 70 
BigPoppa 68 
408models 65 
stilldownivlife 63 
betoscustoms 61 
PIGEON 51 
Day1Hustla 44 
88mcls 44 
63 ridah 39 
holly.hoodlum 33 
lowridin14 29 
erase one 24 
modeltech 24 
kansascutty 21 
SOLO1 19 
radicalplastic09 18 
Models IV Life 16 
raystrey 15 
swanginbows 15 
carl 13 
AZTEKONE 12 
95imp 10 
boskeeter 10 
MKD904 10 
lowrid3r 10 
King Of Rimz 9 
Revolution909 9 
candymancaddy 8 
MRCHEVDLX 7 
Adam pl 7 
DEUCES76 6 
vengence 6 
ShowRodFreak 6 
importmadness 5 
DuezPaid 5 
orange candy M.C. 5 
EVIL C 5 
ice64berg 5 
MR ORTEGA JR XIV 4 
79burider 4 
87MCLS 4 
65lorider 3 
punkmasterplex1 3 
hoppingmad 3 
awbcrazy 3 
CHR1S619 3 
socios b.c. prez 3 
M.C.B.A. scout 3 
I.N.K 2 
wiseguy808 2 
CaddyKid253 2 
sincitycutty 2 
Laidframe 2 
FWDFleetwood 2 
lowforlife 1 
MILAS 1 
southstar066 1 
Blue s10 1 
casino2595 1 
59ridah 1 
Blingy76 1 
mista_gonzo 1 
Cadillac Ed 1 
Kreator 1 
caddionly 1 
TRU505RYDA 1


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

man i just fucked up my regals hood the putty melted it :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 12:25 PM~6942198
> *THAT WAS FOR THE POST WHORE'S  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 12:25 PM~6942198
> *THAT WAS FOR THE POST WHORE'S  :biggrin:
> Poster Posts
> SCOOBY SNACKS 426 zfelix78caddy 396
> Minidreams Inc. 355
> MARINATE 286
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 225
> iced 159
> drnitrus 145
> didimakeyascream 145
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 113
> Project59 110
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> 1low64 71
> Linc 71
> Lownslow302 70
> BigPoppa 68
> 408models 65
> stilldownivlife 63
> betoscustoms 61
> PIGEON 51
> Day1Hustla 44
> 88mcls 44
> 63 ridah 39
> holly.hoodlum 33
> lowridin14 29
> erase one 24
> modeltech 24
> kansascutty 21
> SOLO1 19
> radicalplastic09 18
> Models IV Life 16
> raystrey 15
> swanginbows 15
> carl 13
> AZTEKONE 12
> 95imp 10
> boskeeter 10
> MKD904 10
> lowrid3r 10
> King Of Rimz 9
> Revolution909 9
> candymancaddy 8
> MRCHEVDLX 7
> Adam pl 7
> DEUCES76 6
> vengence 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> importmadness 5
> DuezPaid 5
> orange candy M.C. 5
> EVIL C 5
> ice64berg 5
> MR ORTEGA JR XIV 4
> 79burider 4
> 87MCLS 4
> 65lorider 3
> punkmasterplex1 3
> hoppingmad 3
> awbcrazy 3
> CHR1S619 3
> socios b.c. prez 3
> M.C.B.A. scout 3
> I.N.K 2
> wiseguy808 2
> CaddyKid253 2
> sincitycutty 2
> Laidframe 2
> FWDFleetwood 2
> lowforlife 1
> MILAS 1
> southstar066 1
> Blue s10 1
> casino2595 1
> 59ridah 1
> Blingy76 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Cadillac Ed 1
> Kreator 1
> caddionly 1
> TRU505RYDA 1
> *


 :0 :0 BULL SHIT!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 10:29 AM~6942217
> *man i just fucked up my regals hood the putty melted it  :angry:
> *


THAT'S WHY YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO PUT IT ON REAL THIN LAYER'S. BUT IF YOU WOULD BE BUILDING MORE YOU WOULD NO THAT.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 11:25 AM~6942198
> *THAT WAS FOR THE POST WHORE'S  :biggrin:
> Poster Posts
> SCOOBY SNACKS 426 zfelix78caddy 396
> Minidreams Inc. 355
> MARINATE 286
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 225
> iced 159
> drnitrus 145
> didimakeyascream 145
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 113
> Project59 110
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> 1low64 71
> Linc 71
> Lownslow302 70
> BigPoppa 68
> 408models 65
> stilldownivlife 63
> betoscustoms 61
> PIGEON 51
> Day1Hustla 44
> 88mcls 44
> 63 ridah 39
> holly.hoodlum 33
> lowridin14 29
> erase one 24
> modeltech 24
> kansascutty 21
> SOLO1 19
> radicalplastic09 18
> Models IV Life 16
> raystrey 15
> swanginbows 15
> carl 13
> AZTEKONE 12
> 95imp 10
> boskeeter 10
> MKD904 10
> lowrid3r 10
> King Of Rimz 9
> Revolution909 9
> candymancaddy 8
> MRCHEVDLX 7
> Adam pl 7
> DEUCES76 6
> vengence 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> importmadness 5
> DuezPaid 5
> orange candy M.C. 5
> EVIL C 5
> ice64berg 5
> MR ORTEGA JR XIV 4
> 79burider 4
> 87MCLS 4
> 65lorider 3
> punkmasterplex1 3
> hoppingmad 3
> awbcrazy 3
> CHR1S619 3
> socios b.c. prez 3
> M.C.B.A. scout 3
> I.N.K 2
> wiseguy808 2
> CaddyKid253 2
> sincitycutty 2
> Laidframe 2
> FWDFleetwood 2
> lowforlife 1
> MILAS 1
> southstar066 1
> Blue s10 1
> casino2595 1
> 59ridah 1
> Blingy76 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Cadillac Ed 1
> Kreator 1
> caddionly 1
> TRU505RYDA 1
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 12:32 PM~6942236
> *THAT'S WHY YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO PUT IT ON REAL THIN LAYER'S. BUT IF YOU WOULD BE BUILDING MORE YOU WOULD NO THAT.
> *


yea it was only on one side it had more putty than the other


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 12:34 PM~6942249
> *yea it was only on one side it had more putty than the other
> *


add more putty and fix it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 02:09 PM~5789167
> *I'll let this topic stay up, as long as it doesn't turn into a post whoring party.
> *



THIS IS WHY I SAY THIS. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 10:34 AM~6942249
> *yea it was only on one side it had more putty than the other
> *


THE PUTTY AND FIBERGLASS BOTH GET REAL HOT WHEN YOU PUT ALOT AT ONCE. I SEEN GUY'S FUCK UP REAL NICE CANDY PAINT JOB'S REINFORCING THE 1/4 WITH FIBERGLASS STACKING THAT SHIT ON. YOU NEED TO HAVE AN ICE COLD RAG ON THE OUT SIDE TO PROTECT THE PAINT OR PLASTIC FROM GETTING REAL HOT..THE TAMIYA PUTTY IS LIKE THAT.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

heres how it looks


----------



## PIGEON

I MEMBER THAT FIBERGLASS GETTING ON MY HOT AND U COULD FEEL IT GET HOT.THEN TO GET IT OFF U OUCH.................................................THIS YEAR I WANA BUILD A MODEL EVERY MONTH


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

fixed it :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 02:16 PM~6943689
> *
> people never learn, never mess with
> a mans car
> a mans dinner
> a mans money
> a mans woman.
> *


You can keep the women if she fucks with you she's better off never fight over a bitch they are a dime a dozen


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 9 2007, 03:21 PM~6943724
> *You can keep the women if she fucks with you she's better off never fight over a bitch they are a dime a dozen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*Have you all checked this out yet. This is in POST YOUR RIDE FORUMS.
All built by a careing community, friends and famliy.* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i77Ql7Totg0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

YEA I DID THATS REAL KOO WHAT THEY DID FOR HIM


----------



## bigdogg323

scooby dooby dooby doo :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Need a lil help fellas! Tell me what you think bout these rims on this car...do they look too big?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 9 2007, 03:39 PM~6945571
> *Need a lil help fellas! Tell me what you think bout these rims on this car...do they look too big?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look good homie


----------



## Project59

Way To Big!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2007, 04:50 PM~6944475
> *Have you all checked this out yet. This is in POST YOUR RIDE FORUMS.
> All built by a careing community, friends and famliy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i77Ql7Totg0
> *


408 ! 

I got a kit from Beto a few weeks back and i am going to build that car ! I talked to his uncle last week and they are s ending pics 

SO that way he can have it in the house ! They said he cant stand on his own and he is still doing alot of treatment ! I told them i do it before Christmas but they never got back to me ! 


Thanks for sharing the Video !


----------



## 408models

i talked to them today also and was going to build that car too :biggrin: 
well then i gues hell have 2. Yeah it was cool what they did 4 him.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2007, 07:28 PM~6946010
> *i talked to them today also and was going to build that car too :biggrin:
> well then i gues hell have 2. Yeah it was cool what they did 4 him.
> *



LOL! 1 for the front room and one for Eddies room! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Theres 2 topics over in POST YOUR RIDES on this ! Its called EDDIES LOVE !


----------



## lowridin14

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2007, 05:20 PM~6945950
> *408 !
> 
> I  got  a  kit  from  Beto  a  few  weeks  back  and  i  am  going  to  build  that    car  !  I  talked  to  his  uncle last  week  and  they  are s ending  pics
> 
> SO that  way  he  can  have  it in the  house  !  They  said  he  cant  stand  on his  own  and  he  is  still  doing  alot  of  treatment  !  I told  them i  do  it  before  Christmas  but  they  never  got  back  to me !
> Thanks  for  sharing  the  Video !
> *


   

That was a cool video. I always like to see people coming together to help somebody in need    :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2007, 04:34 PM~6946069
> *Theres  2  topics  over  in  POST  YOUR  RIDES  on this  !  Its  called  EDDIES  LOVE !
> *


yup. The 2nd one is the delivery of the ride.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2007, 06:34 PM~6945522
> *scooby dooby dooby doo :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKING GOOD SCOOBY DOOBY DOOBY DOO LOL


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2007, 08:55 PM~6946764
> *LOOKING GOOD SCOOBY DOOBY DOOBY DOO LOL
> *


thanks bro  but im not happy about how the hood came out so im gonna get another one and do it again but this time im gonna use zap-a-gap


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 05:57 PM~6946774
> *thanks bro  but im not happy about how the hood came out so im gonna get another one and do it again but this time im gonna use zap-a-gap
> *


  SHOW PICS


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 9 2007, 09:00 PM~6946818
> * SHOW PICS
> *


----------



## Linc

lookin good scoob! love the stance! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 9 2007, 09:29 PM~6947072
> *lookin good scoob! love the stance! :biggrin:
> *


thanks linc


----------



## tyhodge07

another good lookin mock up scoob :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 9 2007, 10:07 PM~6947496
> *another good lookin mock up scoob :thumbsup:
> *


thanks tree fuck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 09:08 PM~6947508
> *thanks tree fuck!!! :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

were do i buy hinges and montes regals


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 9 2007, 09:11 PM~6947545
> *were do i buy hinges and montes regals
> *


u make ur hinges, and the monte u can find at walmart, i always see em around here, and the regals u have to confert from a grand national kit


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Jan 9 2007, 10:11 PM~6947545
> *were do i buy hinges and montes regals
> *


you make hinges and montes and G.N's you can get here http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/ or http://www.scalelows.com/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 09:14 PM~6947573
> *you make hinges and montes and G.N's you can get here  http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/  or http://www.scalelows.com/
> *


u advertising for a new hood arnt ya... :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 9 2007, 10:17 PM~6947606
> *u advertising for a new hood arnt ya... :roflmao:
> *


lol...just helping a homie out


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 09:17 PM~6947613
> *lol...just helping a homie out
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

**Scooby's Brain**

"Scooby Dooby Doo, where are you? We got some work to do now"

**Scooby Talkin to hisself**

"I might miss something on lay it low, ill just do another mock up right quick!"

:cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 9 2007, 03:50 PM~6944475
> *Have you all checked this out yet. This is in POST YOUR RIDE FORUMS.
> All built by a careing community, friends and famliy.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i77Ql7Totg0
> *



know thats what lowriding is all about!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 9 2007, 10:29 PM~6947735
> **Scooby's Brain*
> 
> "Scooby Dooby Doo, where are you? We got some work to do now"
> 
> *Scooby Talkin to hisself*
> 
> "I might miss something on lay it low, ill just do another mock up right quick!"
> 
> :cheesy: :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## orange candy M.C.

what navigation on betos & what product on scale lows


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 08:33 PM~6947766
> *:0  :0
> *


x-1,000


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 10:45 PM~6947889
> *x-1,000
> *


hey im doing body work aight :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 08:45 PM~6947889
> *scooby doo snack's. 1.00
> 
> scooby doo pooper scooper. 10.00
> 
> scooby doo mock up's 20.00
> 
> scooby doo. scared he might miss something on lat it low so he never leave's the computer. pricless
> *



:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 09:45 PM~6947889
> *scooby doo snack's. 1.00
> 
> scooby doo pooper scooper. 10.00
> 
> scooby doo mock up's 20.00
> 
> scooby doo. scared he might miss something on lat it low so he never leave's the computer. pricless
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 08:50 PM~6947933
> *:0
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 10:51 PM~6947943
> *
> *


nice edit


----------



## Mr Biggs

SCOOBY SNACKS 13,446 
zfelix78caddy 245
Minidreams Inc. 258 
MARINATE 287 
LowandBeyond 238 
Mr Biggs 231 
iced 159 
didimakeyascream 153 
drnitrus 147 
1ofaknd 127 
pokey6733 127 
kustombuilder 122 
bigdogg323 117 
Project59 112 
87burb 102 
S-10sForever 98 
twinn 93 
mitchapalooza65 85 
BiggC 84


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 10:52 PM~6947954
> *SCOOBY SNACKS 1,446
> zfelix78caddy 396
> Minidreams Inc. 358
> MARINATE 287
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 231
> iced 159
> didimakeyascream 153
> drnitrus 147
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 117
> Project59 112
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> *



what do these #'s mean ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

scooby's post compare to all other's


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 08:52 PM~6947954
> *SCOOBY SNACKS 13,446
> zfelix78caddy 245
> Minidreams Inc. 258
> MARINATE 287
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 231
> iced 159
> didimakeyascream 153
> drnitrus 147
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 117
> Project59 112
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

haha!! he changed the numbers next 2 my name twice :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 10:55 PM~6947982
> *haha!! he changed the numbers next 2 my name twice  :tongue:
> *



Thats cause your ass keeps posting ! :biggrin: 


WHORE !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 9 2007, 08:55 PM~6947982
> *haha!! he changed the numbers next 2 my name twice  :tongue:
> *


no i went and got in total.  

you are now the king of post whore's.  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 9 2007, 10:57 PM~6947995
> *Thats  cause  your  ass  keeps  posting !  :biggrin:
> WHORE !
> *


look whos talking :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 10:52 PM~6947954
> *SCOOBY SNACKS 145,446
> MARINATE 144,287
> zfelix78caddy 396
> Minidreams Inc. 358
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 231
> iced 159
> didimakeyascream 153
> drnitrus 147
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 117
> Project59 112
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 09:52 PM~6947954
> *SCOOBY SNACKS 13,446
> zfelix78caddy 245
> Minidreams Inc. 258
> MARINATE 287
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 231
> iced 159
> didimakeyascream 153
> drnitrus 147
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 117
> Project59 112
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

go to the main model page and click on replies and you will see in every topic who the post whore is.


----------



## iced

159 is that bad


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 9 2007, 09:01 PM~6948042
> *159 is that bad
> *


if you got something to say it ain't. but when you put :0 :biggrin:  :uh: it's not


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 9 2007, 10:01 PM~6948042
> *159 is that bad
> *


when ur ahead of me it is


----------



## Lownslow302

test drive unlimited is extremely addicting


----------



## iced

s10sforever should be second JP


----------



## Lownslow302




----------



## iced

i can do that i just can't trace cars and colr them realisted 


but i drew snoop dogg but it's ugly


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 10:25 AM~6942198
> *THAT WAS FOR THE POST WHORE'S  :biggrin:
> Poster Posts
> SCOOBY SNACKS 426
> zfelix78caddy 396
> Minidreams Inc. 355
> MARINATE 286
> LowandBeyond 238
> Mr Biggs 225
> iced 159
> drnitrus 145
> didimakeyascream 145
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 113
> Project59 110
> 87burb 102
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 93
> mitchapalooza65 85
> BiggC 84
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> 1low64 71
> Linc 71
> Lownslow302 70
> BigPoppa 68
> 408models 65
> stilldownivlife 63
> betoscustoms 61
> PIGEON 51
> Day1Hustla 44
> 88mcls 44
> 63 ridah 39
> holly.hoodlum 33
> lowridin14 29
> erase one 24
> modeltech 24
> kansascutty 21
> SOLO1 19
> radicalplastic09 18
> Models IV Life 16
> raystrey 15
> swanginbows 15
> carl 13
> AZTEKONE 12
> 95imp 10
> boskeeter 10
> MKD904 10
> lowrid3r 10
> King Of Rimz 9
> Revolution909 9
> candymancaddy 8
> MRCHEVDLX 7
> Adam pl 7
> DEUCES76 6
> vengence 6
> ShowRodFreak 6
> importmadness 5
> DuezPaid 5
> orange candy M.C. 5
> EVIL C 5
> ice64berg 5
> MR ORTEGA JR XIV 4
> *



:0 :0 :uh: hard to build at work! used to be able too.  If me scooby and Zack didn't keep this place alive during the night it would die out. :biggrin: Hard to build at home anymore with a 2 month old baby.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 09:18 PM~6948203
> *:0  :0    :uh:    hard to build at work!  used to be able too.    If me scooby and Zack didn't keep this place alive during the night it would die out.  :biggrin:  Hard to build at home anymore with a 2 month old baby.
> *


^x2!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## iced

it been 2 months damn it seems like yesterday

heres snoop dogg


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN POST WHORES!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 9 2007, 09:40 PM~6948409
> *DAMN POST WHORES!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh:

what have you built in the last 6 month to a year?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 09:43 PM~6948435
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Kirby

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 09:44 PM~6948445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why you be hidding them nice ride's. look's good.
And don't get butt hurt about the post whore shit, im just giving you guy's shit. :biggrin:

YOU NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE CAR-WASH :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 09:51 PM~6948512
> *why you be hidding them nice ride's. look's good.
> And don't get butt hurt about the post whore shit, im just giving you guy's shit. :biggrin:
> 
> YOU NEED TO TAKE IT TO THE CAR-WASH :biggrin:
> *



I posted them when they was being built. I post all my rides. That damn kandy paint stinks up the house and I can't use it unless the kids are gone. Thats not very often. 

naw I'm not hurt about YOUR post, I laughed actually. I know you was just fuckin around. :biggrin: 

That trey was posted in the "caution wet paint" topic. Most them others are older builds, just decided to break them out and take pics. 

Yes they need a bath.


----------



## Kirby

cases at walmart for $5.15 :thumbsup: cept i bought em all


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Im gonna put Jevries yellow caddy promo RC hopper up for sale tommorow some time---considering you cant buy them anywhere any longer and he will never make another one, I am sure it will go fast-----if anyones interested PM me before I post it up


----------



## tyhodge07

man mitch, keep that shit... thats like havin ur dream car than sellin it, ur gonna miss it


----------



## mitchapalooza65

dont forget I still have the caprice hopper by jevries the blue one....


and I have 3 that im building off of the same design for my own collection as well!


----------



## Linc

burb, do you mean display cases? the walmart out here has them on clearance for $3. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 9 2007, 11:43 PM~6948953
> *burb, do you mean display cases? the walmart out here  has them on clearance for $3. :biggrin:
> *


than buy em all and sell em on here for 4.50


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got a bigass wooden curio cabnet with the glass doors, just need moved out the old car room into the living room to put my cars in. One day I'll get around to that. :uh:


----------



## Kirby

I AGREE! buy them!!! then ship them to me from the states.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 9 2007, 11:48 PM~6948980
> *I got a bigass wooden curio cabnet with the glass doors,  just need moved out the old car room into the living room to put my cars in.  One day I'll get around to that.  :uh:
> *


thats what i got all mine in, its like half oxtigon shaped, has a big door on top lil on bottom, light on top and bottom, looks pretty good, just need to clean mine up


----------



## mitchapalooza65

there are only a handfull of people that I can think of that dont have a problem paying for quality product, most of those being the vets  heres a pic of the caddi, ill throw it up for sale in a few days, I jumped on both of hte hoppers FIRST CHANCE bceause i know how rare it is to get anything from jevries, didnt wanna miss ouT!!!


----------



## Kirby

any video of that caddy in action?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os

copy and paste that in ur url....if it doesnt work let me know!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lc2KEwGU_Os"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lc2KEwGU_Os" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


trying to embed the vid into a response but dont know how....www.youtube.com, and search jevries, it pulls up the vids


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 01:03 AM~6949093
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os
> 
> copy and paste that in ur url....if it doesnt work let me know!
> *


that worked


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 9 2007, 11:05 PM~6949110
> *<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lc2KEwGU_Os"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lc2KEwGU_Os" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> trying to embed the vid into a response but dont know how....www.youtube.com, and search jevries, it pulls up the vids
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

10 Members: LowandBeyond, Blue s10, deville, BIG ISH, GOT-80G, LoLAC82, Linc, 78monte carlo, mitchapalooza65, Laidframe 
:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

what up scooby, get that regal painted yet?


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

this is for some people still wantin to do some dressin up of the pumps, setup 
http://www.scalelowrider.com/pdf/pumps_dumps.pdf


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 01:16 AM~6949192
> *what up scooby,  get that regal painted yet?
> *


nope i changed my mind on the color its going orange...but i got the chassie painted just needs some details


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:22 AM~6949232
> *nope i changed my mind on the color its going orange...but i got the chassie painted just needs some details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, ur rims finally have shit to go onto, instead of sittin up under it :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 10 2007, 01:44 AM~6949374
> *damn, ur rims finally have shit to go onto, instead of sittin up under it :cheesy:
> *


lol they were always on ...they were only sitting behind the body before it was primered


----------



## LowandBeyond

changed your mind already?? :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:02 AM~6949444
> *changed your mind already??  :0
> *


uh huh :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:03 AM~6949448
> *uh huh  :cheesy:
> *



hurry up and paint and it'll be harder to change your mind. :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:06 AM~6949458
> *hurry up and paint and it'll be harder to change your mind.  :cheesy:
> *


i need 2 get some orange paint :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

lol change your mind again to a color that you have, we want progress pics!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:07 AM~6949460
> *i need 2 get some orange paint  :cheesy:
> *


you already had the purple didn't you?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

no all i have right now is candy apple red for my impy :cheesy: 
purple is for the 94 impy :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:13 AM~6949481
> *no all i have right now is candy apple red for my impy  :cheesy:
> purple is for the 94 impy :cheesy:
> *



and not a damn one started :uh: :uh: 

just mix the paints up for the regal, purple base with candy apple red top coat.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

sounds good :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:16 AM~6949491
> *sounds good  :cheesy:
> *


its the testors cans isn't it??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:17 AM~6949496
> *its the testors cans isn't it??
> *


yea...you think my paint will get fucked up if i use krylon primer and clear??


----------



## Kirby

good question, i was coming with a paint question too...will krylon satin paint get messed up with a testors clear coat over it?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS+Jan 10 2007, 12:21 AM~6949513-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea...you think my paint will get fucked up if i use krylon primer and clear??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Jan 10 2007, 12:23 AM~6949524
> *good question, i was coming with a paint question too...will krylon satin paint get messed up with a testors clear coat over it?
> *



don't know, I don't use that krylon shit. Just take a old hood or body and try it. That what I had to do when I started mixing dupli-color-walmart HOK and testors.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:27 AM~6949540
> *don't know,  I don't use that krylon shit.  Just take a old hood or body and try it.  That what I had to do when I started mixing  dupli-color-walmart HOK and testors.
> *


aight im gonna try it on a s10 hood 2morrow if its nice out :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:29 AM~6949546
> *aight im gonna try it on a s10 hood 2morrow if its nice out :cheesy:
> *


sounds cool man! 

Primer whats that?? :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:35 AM~6949574
> *sounds cool man!
> 
> Primer whats that??   :cheesy:
> *


what the brand??  krylon


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 12:37 AM~6949580
> *what the brand??  krylon
> *


naw, I was just messin. I just never use primer myself unless there is body work involved.


----------



## Mr Biggs

SCOOBY SNACKS 1,400,605
LowandBeyond 1,400,601 </span>
Minidreams Inc. 361 
zfelix78caddy 396
MARINATE 287 
Mr Biggs 169 
iced 163 
didimakeyascream 162 
drnitrus 147 
1ofaknd 127 
pokey6733 127 
kustombuilder 122 
bigdogg323 117 
<span style=\'color:green\'>87burb 108 
Project59 112 
S-10sForever 98 
twinn 94 
mitchapalooza65 91 
BiggC 84 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
Linc 75 
Lownslow302 72 
1low64 71 
408models 

scooby snacks will respond with in 30 second's watch.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 02:40 AM~6949587
> *naw,  I was just messin.  I just never use primer myself unless there is body work involved.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> i told you


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 12:43 AM~6949600
> *SCOOBY SNACKS 14,605
> LowandBeyond 14,601 </span>
> Minidreams Inc. 361
> zfelix78caddy 396
> MARINATE 287
> Mr Biggs 169
> iced 163
> didimakeyascream 162
> drnitrus 147
> 1ofaknd 127
> pokey6733 127
> kustombuilder 122
> bigdogg323 117 Project59 112
> <span style=\'color:green\'>87burb 108
> S-10sForever 98
> twinn 94
> mitchapalooza65 91
> BiggC 84
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> Linc 75
> Lownslow302 72
> 1low64 71
> 408models
> *



not just all whoring tho!! There are alot of positive posts in here on my part.


----------



## Mr Biggs

MY SHIFT IS OVER....IM OUT OF HERE THANK GOD. 

WE WILL SEE WHERE IT'S AT TOMORROW.

Topic Title Replies Topic Starter Views Last Action 
randumb shit 123» 237 
let's keep all the bullshit here. 4,726 Mr Biggs 54,558 Today, 12:54 AM
Last post by: Mr Biggs


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 11:54 PM~6949643
> *MY SHIFT IS OVER....IM OUT OF HERE THANK GOD.
> *



Your running cuz I showed up...well, maybe not running...walking fast? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 10 2007, 12:56 AM~6949656
> *Your running cuz I showed up...well, maybe not running...walking fast? :biggrin:
> *


WALKING NEITHER... MORE LIKE ROLLING. :biggrin: GOT TO GET UP AT 5:30 FATBOY.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 9 2007, 11:57 PM~6949667
> *WALKING NEITHER... MORE LIKE ROLLING. :biggrin:  GOT TO GET UP AT 5:30 FATBOY.
> *




:0 Sucks to be you ese'!


----------



## Kirby

paint is drying, clear will go on tomorrow and i'll let you know if they mix or not...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 10 2007, 01:21 AM~6949728
> *paint is drying, clear will go on tomorrow and i'll let you know if they mix or not...
> *



sounds good man. :cheesy: let us know what the out come is.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 03:24 AM~6949738
> *sounds good man.  :cheesy:    let us know what the out come is.
> *


x2


----------



## Kirby

Okay i need some help on this car....pick a color any color for the int!










for this car: 








And the foiling sucks but i'm learning! This foil i use is kinda shitty.


----------



## zfelix

:angry: i gotta put all my pics on my computer into a photo bucket so i can beboot my computer cause my windows isnt genuine :angry:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 01:11 AM~6949841
> *:angry: i gotta put all my pics on my computer into a photo bucket so i can beboot my computer cause my windows isnt genuine :angry:
> *



I can help you with that issue if you would like.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 10 2007, 01:34 AM~6949900
> *I can help you with that issue if you would like.
> *




SAWWWEEETTT


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## zfelix

OOOWWWEEE All THose Rides Look Clean Travis!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2007, 05:11 AM~6949963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *




I only Joined in April of 2006 But I noticed in my short time here That you and a handfull of others have been getting alot better as you guys keep building ! SO I would just like to think you all for keeping the Modeling alive and and making it enjoyable to share ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 03:35 AM~6949994
> *I  only  Joined  in  April  of  2006    But  I  noticed  in  my  short  time  here  That  you  and  a  handfull  of  others  have  been  getting  alot  better  as  you  guys  keep  building !  SO  I  would  just  like  to  think you  all  for  keeping the  Modeling  alive  and  and  making  it  enjoyable  to share !  :biggrin:
> *



shit, no need to thank me, its me that needs to thank you all.... for showing me that I can build better and better everytime!!  REAL TALK!  
I have sooo many going on right now its hard to sit down and only do one like I should. That and finding the time to paint anymore with the kids. Sometimes I even paint outside and bring into the bedroom after the wife and baby wake up, but then I wake up with a headache from sucking the paint fumes all damn day. 
But thanks for the Props Mini, you guys give me the encourgement to keep building and get better with every single build! Even when I see all the scratch building and everything, makes me try ahole bunch of new shit! 

PROPS TO YOU FOOLS FOR SHOWING US THE WAY!!!


----------



## zfelix

Ture Everyone On This Forum Enspire Me To Try new Shit And Work My Way Up :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

MAYHEM Mar 2004 48,763 203 2.18% 
Mr Biggs Dec 2004 2,684 160 1.72% 
BIG TIMMAY Jul 2005 3,857 156 1.68% 
USMC_DevilDawg Apr 2004 22,024 125 1.35% 
gtimeseastlos Oct 2004 10,222 121 1.30% 
kustombuilder Nov 2005 8,579 118 1.27% 
DJLATIN Jul 2003 67,905 104 1.12% 
sixty8imp Apr 2006 5,466 96 1.03% 
SCOOBY SNACKS Nov 2005 2,531 73 0.79% 
wally dogg Aug 2005 6,294 72 0.77% 


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :0


----------



## zfelix

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

Oh Shit :0 I Just Noticed i Made it Over 5,000 Posts :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

what up bitches


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 10 2007, 06:08 AM~6950333
> *what up bitches
> *


:0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 10 2007, 08:08 AM~6950333
> *what up bitches
> *


WHAT UP SNATCHO! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

to respond to the topics of last night and this morning: this site is the shit!! i would have never had the balls to cut a body up and open it up!! i am inspired to build and try something new everyday when i come to this site!! even though i am a slow builder, I AM A BUILDER!! thanks to every one here!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2007, 08:20 AM~6950374
> *to respond to the topics of last night and this morning: this site is the shit!! i would have never had the balls to cut a body up and open it up!! i am inspired to build and try something new everyday when i come to this site!! even though i am a slow builder, I AM A BUILDER!! thanks to every one here!!!!
> *


WELCOME TO LAYITLOW..............KEEP THE HOBBY ALIVE! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
top o the mornin to yall


----------



## drnitrus

let the post whoring begin :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

i havent had much time to build lately but my daily driver will look something like this. this is what i am lookin got pick up some day


----------



## zfelix

does anyone have the mural decals from the 64 kit??? all i need is the murals


----------



## modeltech

which murals i might have them!! if i do there yours!! the side ones???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2007, 07:14 AM~6950690
> *which murals i might have them!! if i do there yours!! the side ones???
> *



yeah the murals that go down the whole side of the body i need them for my 57 :happysad:


----------



## modeltech

pm me your addy!!


----------



## zfelix

sawweeeettt


----------



## drnitrus

what sup


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 10 2007, 11:36 AM~6951597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

scooby you and that damn smiley!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 01:32 PM~6952055
> *scooby you and that damn smiley!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
sup Biggs and MARINATE :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

post for the day.

SCOOBY SNACKS 400,345,983,756,660,320 has exceded his limit
zfelix78caddy 206 
Minidreams Inc. 262 
MARINATE 291 
LowandBeyond 257 
Mr Biggs 242 
iced 163 
didimakeyascream 162 
drnitrus 153 
1ofaknd 127 
pokey6733 127 
kustombuilder 122 
bigdogg323 117 
Project59 112 
87burb 111 
S-10sForever 98 
twinn 94 
mitchapalooza65 92 
BiggC 84 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
Linc 75 
1low64 74 
Lownslow302 72 
408models 


what up!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:47 AM~6952152
> *10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> sup Biggs and MARINATE :wave:
> *



Its Me Mamone!! :angry:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6952204
> *Its Me Mamone!! :angry:
> *


no it was MARINATE!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 10 2007, 10:52 AM~6952217
> *no it was MARINATE!!!!
> *



:twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 01:51 PM~6952200
> *what up!
> *


       :tongue:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

: : : : : :



what u building scoob


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 01:55 PM~6952247
> *: : : : : :
> what u building scoob
> *


R E G A L ! ! ! !


----------



## zfelix

Fix Teh Hood???



Im Scribing The Trim In The 62 HT


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 01:58 PM~6952264
> *Fix Teh Hood???
> Im Scribing The Trim In The 62 HT
> *


no and its getting me pissed :angry: i was going fine untill my fucking hood :angry: .....oh yea nice i scribed my trunk lines yesterday


----------



## zfelix

maybe u didnt let the bondo harden or it couldnt harden cause too much was put on it sand that biotch out and start over :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 02:01 PM~6952300
> *maybe u didnt let the bondo harden or it couldnt harden cause too much was put on it  sand that biotch out and start over :cheesy:
> *


man one side is perfect but the other side is all fucked up


----------



## zfelix

maybe u sanded one side to fast and heated it up :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 02:03 PM~6952322
> *maybe u sanded one side to fast and heated it up :dunno:
> *


yea prolly...im gonna go 2 walmart and snatch a hood tho :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

what this aint repairable? just get some rougher sand paper and try to sand most of the bondo off then start over


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 02:07 PM~6952359
> *what this aint repairable? just get some rougher sand paper and try to sand most of the bondo off then start over
> *


yea true but if i keep sanding it its gonna be weak and prolly worp hno:


----------



## zfelix

What do u got to lose??


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 02:10 PM~6952397
> *What do u got to lose??
> *


nothing right???lol but i need some more sand paper ill go buy some when i go look for paint


----------



## MARINATE

HAVE YOU F*C*ERS EVER HEARD OF PM'S


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2007, 11:13 AM~6952425
> *]HAVE YOU FUCKERS EVER HEARD OF color=red]PM'S[/color]
> *



:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2007, 12:13 PM~6952425
> *HAVE YOU F*C*ERS EVER HEARD OF PM'S
> *





PMS???? you mean the thing that causes my girlfriend to be a bitch for about 1 week outta every month of my life??? Ive heard of that


"I dont trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die"


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 11:44 AM~6952714
> *PMS???? you mean the thing that causes my girlfriend to be a bitch for about 1 week outta every month of my life???  Ive heard of that
> "I dont trust anything that bleeds for 7 days and doesnt die"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64

Uh oh...1ofaknd is lurking! :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

This isn't a topic to just whore up and post smilies. Few of you are about to get your feelings hurt up in here :buttkick:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 10 2007, 03:38 PM~6953132
> *Uh oh...1ofaknd is lurking! :0
> *


damnit, i forgot i wasn't in ninjra stealth mode! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 12:39 PM~6953142
> *This isn't a topic to just whore up and post smilies. Few of you are about to get your feelings hurt up in here  :buttkick:
> *


 :0 



hno:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 12:40 PM~6953145
> *damnit, i forgot i wasn't in ninjra stealth mode!  :biggrin:
> *




Yeah, your fired bro!



Ay, I watched the movie that you, Biggs and myself stared in!


The Threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Amigo's!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 02:39 PM~6953142
> *This isn't a topic to just whore up and post smilies. Few of you are about to get your feelings hurt up in here  :buttkick:
> *


    THANKS RYAN!...THIS IS A TOPIC TO ASK QUESTIONS ETC.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 10 2007, 03:44 PM~6953177
> *     THANKS RYAN!...THIS IS A TOPIC TO ASK QUESTIONS ETC.....
> *


let's try to keep it on the subject of modeling at least. If it's not breaking news, then dont make a new topic about it  (and the "no kiddie porn" rule still stands MARINATE) :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 02:46 PM~6953190
> *let's try to keep it on the subject of modeling at least. If it's not breaking news, then dont make a new topic about it    (and the "no kiddie porn" rule still stands MARINATE)  :biggrin:
> *



A F*CK#R IT WASN'T KIDDIE PORN EITHER! :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Is this a good kit? Detailed?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 10 2007, 04:01 PM~6953274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good kit? Detailed?
> *


very nice kit. high quality


----------



## Kirby

never used it but looks cool.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 10 2007, 11:02 PM~6953281
> *very nice kit. high quality
> *


Thanks man, I'm gonna pick it up. Always wanted to do a '48 aerosedan :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

check this out i made it a while back and just found it 










no stars or exaust ports but it it the right shape and size and has top trim 

just needs minor body work


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## Kirby

that'll be cool to see 2 styles of skirts now.


----------



## zfelix

i did more body work and put it in primer i'll post pics later when its dry


----------



## Kirby

alright, im waiting on clear to dry on our kyrlon test i did yesterday...seeing if the paints will bubble or not.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

speaking of clear dring ! :biggrin: 


Today i got the 05 impala painted and cleared and then my 64 Rose bloom Was foiled , penned and cleared also ! And i just started painting both interiors ! 


If all goes well i i am staying up all night and i am going to try to finish both of these tonight/ tommrow night ! LOL! 


GO AHEAD ANS SAY SOMETHING !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 05:19 PM~6954277
> *speaking  of  clear  dring  !  :biggrin:
> Today  i  got  the  05  impala  painted  and  cleared  and  then  my 64 Rose bloom  Was  foiled  ,  penned  and  cleared  also !  And  i  just  started  painting  both interiors !
> If  all  goes  well i  i am  staying  up all night and  i am  going  to  try  to  finish  both  of  these  tonight/ tommrow night !  LOL!
> GO  AHEAD  ANS  SAY  SOMETHING !
> *


KICK ROCKS!


----------



## Kirby

what type of foil do you guys use? i'm using this model masters stuff from hobby lobby, its all i can find around here and it just seems to work like crap lately.


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy: Still Needs Some TLC 










this is a 59-60 style skirt but here is it up to the 58 to show teh size











:dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

since I haven't seen the money yet and you're getting busy making your own, does this mean you don't want the 58 skirts?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

does anyone have angle pics, interior shots etc---of that green patterned glasshouse caprice from lifestyless cc?? i want to replicate that for my next build


----------



## Kirby

poppa if he doesnt i'll take them! 

mitch does that mean you are going to start painting? First paint job a pattern job? that'd be awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

hey burb----I would pass a replica that detailed off to biggs, beto, ryan someone else to paint since i havent before-----but yeah, I will start painting soon---simple pattern job first, possibly using the pens


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 10 2007, 05:04 PM~6955184
> *since I haven't seen the money yet and you're getting busy making your own, does this mean you don't want the 58 skirts?
> *



i sent the money out 3 days ago



ima just messing with these cause i was bored  and lowandbeyond will need these for his 59


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 06:48 PM~6955963
> *i sent the money out 3 days ago
> ima just messing with these cause i was bored  and lowandbeyond will need these for his 59
> *


Check your PM's.


----------



## Lownslow302

ok i got some paint that says thin 100% with acryl laquer thinner does that mean make the shit water thin


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey guys give me your opinion on something, ill try to explain it the best that I can----

On a 65 impala, im considering doing a mod to the top.

if i were to extend the top of the back window all the way up over the top of the roof and stop it where a sunroof would normally stop-----in toher words one big huge back window that ran the length of the roof.......then added a small lip around the edge for a more realistic look (it would wind up looking like your merged a sunroof with the back window and its one big opening)

and either made a piece of glass for it, or a rag top that slid all the way back leaving it all open almost like a convertible but not----sitting down like a convertible top would in the back.


HOW WOULD THAT LOOK?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey guys give me your opinion on something, ill try to explain it the best that I can----

On a 65 impala, im considering doing a mod to the top.

if i were to extend the top of the back window all the way up over the top of the roof and stop it where a sunroof would normally stop-----in toher words one big huge back window that ran the length of the roof.......then added a small lip around the edge for a more realistic look (it would wind up looking like your merged a sunroof with the back window and its one big opening)

and either made a piece of glass for it, or a rag top that slid all the way back leaving it all open almost like a convertible but not----sitting down like a convertible top would in the back.


HOW WOULD THAT LOOK?


----------



## Lownslow302

done it before with a 67 my suggestion is leave it open


----------



## mitchapalooza65

sorry about the double post, i dont know how to erase one, oops!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

how did it look, any pics?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 09:17 PM~6956208
> *how did it look, any pics?
> *


i built that car before LIL had a model section so the pics are long gone


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 10 2007, 07:18 PM~6956217
> *i built that car before LIL had a model section so the pics are long gone
> *





I built a time machine once too, except someone stole it, went back in time and prevented me from building it. :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 10 2007, 08:24 PM~6956260
> *I built a time machine once too, except someone stole it, went back in time and prevented me from building it.  :angry:
> *




hahahahha :biggrin: 


any other thoughts on how this looks? id add the lip around the opening to give it the capped look....i still think the sliding rag would look good ha


----------



## Day1Hustla

Hmm...would be interesting, kinda hard to get a real good picture though, maybe you should draw it up and see how it would look.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

yeah your right---just imagine----the left and right sides of your sunroof----and the left and right side of your rear window----connect the left adn right sides of the window to those of the sunroof and cut that whole center section out making it a full opening


----------



## Day1Hustla

Ah..so pretty much like a full length sliding rag top? Somwhere along that?


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, i just went brain dead or somethin, can someone tell me or illistrate how to wire 3 switches to 3 motors usin 4 wires, the switches are 2 prong, i knew how but for some reason i cannot remember how, its pissin me off, im tired of soldering than redoin, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65

like this , but with a rag, and with a lip around the edge so its not so plastic looking


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 10 2007, 08:52 PM~6956497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this , but with a rag, and with a lip around the edge so its not so plastic looking
> *


I like that, I'm hafta do it sometime.


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 10 2007, 09:11 PM~6956163
> *ok i got some paint that says thin 100% with acryl laquer thinner does that mean make the shit water thin
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i think i mayy try it out and see how it looks  its diff thats for sure...


QUESTIOn!!!! does anyone know where i can get a 67 impy drop top kit, and if they are rare or pricey??????? i want to replicate sunset strip


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 10 2007, 05:04 PM~6955184
> *since I haven't seen the money yet and you're getting busy making your own, does this mean you don't want the 58 skirts?
> *


POPPA I'LL TAKE HIS ORDER


----------



## LowandBeyond

going for the old school look......
Gold cragers or chrome and gold bold ons? 


















I got these tooo but wanted something with some gold in it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 10 2007, 09:47 PM~6956437
> *alright, i just went brain dead or somethin, can someone tell me or illistrate how to wire 3 switches to 3 motors usin 4 wires, the switches are 2 prong, i knew how but for some reason i cannot remember how, its pissin me off, im tired of soldering than redoin, lol
> *


nm i got it.... now i gotta let my batts charge than ill post up a vid of the new dancer van, i think i might have burnt one motor cuz its movin slow as hell now... if i did ull have to wait on a vid and just deal with pics cuz than ill have to get more motors than ill just change em all


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 07:48 PM~6955963
> *i sent the money out 3 days ago
> ima just messing with these cause i was bored  and lowandbeyond will need these for his 59
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

hmm looks oldschool either way :thumbsup: lowandbeyond :dunno: 
i think the boltons give it a cool touch though :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 10 2007, 10:33 PM~6957566
> *hmm looks oldschool either way :thumbsup:  lowandbeyond  :dunno:
> i think the boltons give it a cool touch though  :biggrin:
> *



I really don't know I like them both! I'm thinking more of the cragers myself because if I don't I may not find another ride that they'll look alright on. The bolt ons will go on about anything. 

I canged the tires around too, the cragers got the 5.20's off the wires.


----------



## stilldownivlife

good point....go with the cragars and 5.20s
either way it looks gangster as shit man :thumbsup: i dig it :biggrin: 
another kit ill have to get sometime


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 10 2007, 10:42 PM~6957639
> *good point....go with the cragars and 5.20s
> either way it looks gangster as shit man  :thumbsup: i dig it  :biggrin:
> another kit ill have to get sometime
> *



I can't wait to start on the truck in the box the wheels are sitting on!!! Its going to stay 4X4, but I'm gonna pick a few more of those up. It looks like a nice ass kit. Will look good slammed, 4x4, ridding on dubs or whatever. 


Is a 427 a chevy or ford engine???? I know ford mad them, but did chevy have one too? The dist is in the back so I'm thinking chevy?


----------



## tyhodge07

do i see this happening, who is gonna be the first to make this, 2 DOOR!!! :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks like shit with the top down!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 12:07 AM~6957839
> *looks like shit with the top down!
> *


yea right, the only part i dont like about it is it bein a 4 door, what a dumb idea :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 10 2007, 11:08 PM~6957853
> *yea right, the only part i dont like about it is it bein a 4 door, what a dumb idea :twak:
> *



its just that post in the middle I think is what makes it look so shitty, But that top being down makes me wanna puke! 

now 2 door without the piller and vert THEN HELL YEA!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 12:11 AM~6957870
> *its just that post in the middle I think is what makes it look so shitty, But that top being down makes me wanna puke!
> 
> now 2 door without the piller and vert  THEN HELL YEA!!!!
> *


yea, 2 door would be bad ass... the pillar does look retarded that gives it to much of a sprty look and its a lux car...


----------



## Mr Biggs

408 on the way to your house tomorrow.  












:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:18 AM~6957918
> *408 on the way to your house tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



oh snap ! looky A 3 WAGON ! LOL! Man thats a hook up ! Are those Impalas Plated :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just a little item i making for my self ! LOL! 











Heres a second 1 I got working ! It still needs more clean up !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:29 AM~6958004
> *Just  a  little  item  i  making  for  my  self !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres  a second  1 I  got  working  !  It still  needs  more  clean up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rim  i mean steering wheel


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 11:26 PM~6957980
> *oh  snap !  looky  A  3  WAGON !    LOL!  Man  thats  a  hook up !  Are  those  Impalas  Plated  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:29 AM~6958004
> *Just  a  little  item  i  making  for  my  self !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres  a second  1 I  got  working  !  It still  needs  more  clean up !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like ur lil posty note "tomorrow i am sanding this" lol


----------



## 1low64

:0 :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 11 2007, 12:32 AM~6958029
> *i like ur lil posty note "tomorrow i am sanding this" lol
> *


nope, looks like it, but its not what i thought it said


----------



## LowandBeyond

wish I still had my 63 wagon :tears: :tears: 










theres other shows I can get another one.


----------



## tyhodge07

man, its dead as fuck in here


----------



## tyhodge07

ight, im out... ima play fight night 3 on xbox live for a lil than hit the sack for work :wave:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 10 2007, 11:37 PM~6958071
> *nope, looks like it, but its not what i thought it said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that white drop in the background isnt a 67 impy is it???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NOPE DUMB ASS ! Its a 69 ! LOL! That makes 4 for me LOL!


----------



## zfelix

:wave: whats up


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 01:38 AM~6958580
> *:wave: whats up
> *



:angry: :guns:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: :wave: :biggrin: 

im off 2 bed now


----------



## drnitrus

anyone have a hood for the caprice fire chief kit?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 11 2007, 06:32 AM~6958927
> *anyone have a hood for the caprice fire chief kit?
> *



for what one?? I have a few coprice hoods but don't know what kit they come from or if they'll work. Don't see why not tho. I was going to put one of them on the caprice nomad but never did.


----------



## drnitrus

the mid 90's caprice


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 11 2007, 06:53 AM~6958993
> *the mid 90's caprice
> *


I got you man. You need just the hood or the grille too?


----------



## drnitrus

just the hood

let me know if you need anything

thanks


----------



## drnitrus

this should help some people on here

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-t...oto-studio.html


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 12:06 AM~6958231
> *NOPE  DUMB ASS !  Its  a  69 !  LOL!  That  makes  4  for  me  LOL!
> *


 :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: 

my bad!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 10 2007, 10:18 PM~6957918
> *408 on the way to your house tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to get it here.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 12:08 PM~6960122
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: can't wait to get it here.
> *


Did you get the package i sent yet ?


----------



## modeltech

WHERE CAN I GET A 63?????


----------



## zfelix

betoscustoms!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

where can I get a 67 vert?! or even a 65 vert??? 


hell if not that just a 67 impy and a boot to convert it lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 09:09 AM~6960126
> *Did  you  get  the  package  i  sent  yet ?
> *


my bad bro, yeah i got it. Thanks for all the stuff and the mixed paint.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 12:22 PM~6960222
> *my bad bro, yeah i got it. Thanks for all the stuff and the mixed paint.
> *


Just add stright thinner to it to then it out when your ready to spary ! 
Hope the color is close ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 12:14 PM~6960163
> *where can I get a 67 vert?!  or even a 65 vert???
> hell if not that just a 67 impy and a boot to convert it lol
> *


Dang You spend over 1000.00 with Beto and you dont know that he has a few 67 s ! 

I guess your not happy with his service ? 

But as of making the hard top to a drop top You will have to change th e angle of the deck lid and then find a good boot ! I think the 62 Drop has a goob boot


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 10:33 AM~6960319
> *Dang  You  spend  over 1000.00  with  Beto  and  you  dont  know  that  he  has a  few  67 s !
> 
> I guess  your  not  happy  with  his  service ?
> 
> But  as  of  making  the  hard  top  to  a  drop  top    You  will  have  to  change  th e  angle  of the  deck lid  and  then  find a good  boot  !  I think  the  62  Drop  has  a  goob  boot
> *




Thanks david!!!! I didnt know beto had any 67s  I just bought his caprices and duallie, I should picked one up then!!!! but thanks for the info, i have a 62 vert ill check that out


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 11 2007, 09:30 AM~6960288
> *Just  add  stright  thinner  to  it  to  then it  out  when your  ready  to  spary !
> Hope  the  color  is  close !  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin: 















THANK'S TO BIGDOGG


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 02:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

Biggs check your messagebox


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 11 2007, 01:44 PM~6961774
> *Biggs check your messagebox
> *


I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING BRO JUST FROM MY PRIMO. WAS IT YOUR ADDY ONE. ? I GOT THAT HOMIE.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 03:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 10:53 PM~6961838
> *I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING BRO JUST FROM MY PRIMO.  WAS IT YOUR ADDY ONE. ? I GOT THAT HOMIE.
> *


Nah man, it was the parts I needed, I'll send another one.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 11 2007, 02:00 PM~6961890
> *Nah man, it was the parts I needed, I'll send another one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 02:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S TO BIGDOGG
> *


  i wonder were he got that from. :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 09:14 AM~6960163
> *where can I get a 67 vert?!  or even a 65 vert???
> hell if not that just a 67 impy and a boot to convert it lol
> *


MITCH, I MAY HAVE AN EXTRA '65 VERT


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 11 2007, 03:08 PM~6961935
> *MITCH, I MAY HAVE AN EXTRA '65 VERT
> *


ahhh.i need a 65 vert.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S TO BIGDOGG*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 03:09 PM~6961943
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

as long as i get one.i dont care.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2007, 02:12 PM~6961958
> *as long as i get one.i dont care.
> *


YOU CAN BUY ALL YOU WAN'T FROM BETOSCUSTOMS. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 03:16 PM~6961982
> *YOU CAN BUY ALL YOU WAN'T FROM BETOSCUSTOMS. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S TO BIGDOGG
> *


i was thinking of that style front end a while back for the monte carlo.


----------



## Mr Biggs

it make's it the 80-83 monte. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

this one right


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 03:05 PM~6962313
> *this one right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that be the one. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

I hate my mail service, its so slow! I am still waiting on my packages!! I'm going to flip! lol!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 04:07 PM~6962322
> *I hate my mail service, its so slow! I am still waiting on my packages!! I'm going to flip! lol!
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

of what? lol my mailbox? 

I'm waiting on 6 things if you count the 2 packages from beto and when felix and lowandbeyond send that's 8 things! The mail woman probably hates me by now!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 02:06 PM~6962315
> *yup that be the one. :biggrin:
> *


can't wait bro, i had an idea for one already.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 04:10 PM~6962358
> *of what? lol my mailbox?
> 
> I'm waiting on 6 things if you count the 2 packages from beto and when felix and lowandbeyond send that's 8 things! The mail woman probably hates me by now!
> *


no.of you doing flips. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

haha! that'd be something to see! Do you want pics with or without the ropes that will be holding me up? I can photoshop it real quick lol!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 04:18 PM~6962438
> *haha! that'd be something to see! Do you want pics with or without the ropes that will be holding me up? I can photoshop it real quick lol!
> *


what the hell.lets do both. :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

hahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ooowwwwww my side hurts :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 11 2007, 04:20 PM~6962447
> *hahahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ooowwwwww my side hurts :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Kirby

Seriously tho...i need to have a talk with the mail lady. :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 04:22 PM~6962465
> *Seriously tho...i need to have a talk with the mail lady.  :machinegun:  :roflmao:
> *


is she good looking. :0


----------



## Kirby

If your blind in the dark with a bag on your head i would say yeah...otherwise no.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 05:25 PM~6962491
> *If your blind in the dark with a bag on your head i would say yeah...otherwise no.
> *


that just mean ya need a fifth of E&J to the head :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 11 2007, 03:27 PM~6962502
> *that just mean ya need a fifth of E&J to the head :biggrin:
> *


SOME OF THE MAIL LADY'S AROUND HERE ARE FINE AS FUCK. THE REST ARE OLD SEAHAG'S. AND DON'T WAN'T TO WALK THEY THROW THE PACAGE'S FROM THE FENCE TO MY DOOR.


----------



## radicalplastic09

thats great.


----------



## Kirby

lol biggs, better then sitting in the livingroom and hearing a horn honk repeatedly...going outside and the maillady is in the van saying "come here i got a package for you"...I was pissed lmao


----------



## radicalplastic09

yeah right yall got some ghetto ass mail people.


----------



## Kirby

I think mine are just imbreeds...i just moved to arkansas back in sept. I am from chicago and never had problems til i got here lol.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 11 2007, 03:32 PM~6962541
> *thats great.
> *


ALOT OF GUY'S HAVE SENT ME STUFF. AND I SENT THEM BACK PIC'S OF THE BOX AND HOW IT LOOK'S WHEN IT GOT HERE. DAM SOME BOXE'S ARE FUCKED UP. THANK GOD FOR BUBBLE WRAP.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 11 2007, 03:44 PM~6962658
> *I think mine are just imbreeds...i just moved to arkansas back in sept. I am from chicago and never had problems til i got here lol.
> *


DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY CALL A VIRGIN IN ARKANSAS.?


----------



## Kirby

sister? lol i dunno? Sheep?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 04:46 PM~6962674
> *DO YOU KNOW WHAT THEY CALL A VIRGIN IN ARKANSAS.?
> *


there is still virgins there? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

AN UGLY 3 YEAR OLD. :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

The new fleet from beto---3 caprices, one duallie

and my two jevries hoppers for a couple quick snapshots


The duallie will be sitting on semitruck style chrome wheels with lo pros tucking, or jacked up on Iroks---pulling the darker colored caprice which will be on detail master 3 piece wheels with a clean scratch built styrene engine compartment like u see in the show rods, no wires no screws etc  it will have recaro seats, a full brass roll cage, dash/console combo --- going for more of a custom pro touring look with that one....the other two will be lo looooos one locked up or three wheeling one pancaked both with poseable suspension chromed by biggs hopefully


----------



## MARINATE

THE PICTURE WITH THE CAPRICE HOPPIN LOOKS TIGHT!


----------



## Kirby

mitch! when you find semi wheels let me know! i got that kit coming from mini and i cant find any wheels?


----------



## Kirby

im talking to scooby now, he is banned until he builds a model! lmfao j/k! :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks guys, I have about 60 pics of each car, and about 30 together-----a few hopping like that while hte other chills 


burb ill let ya know, which kit did u get from mini? the paint on the duallie is tighttt


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 04:52 PM~6962731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> The new fleet from beto---3 caprices, one duallie
> 
> and my two jevries hoppers for a couple quick snapshots
> The duallie will be sitting on semitruck style chrome wheels with lo pros tucking, or jacked up on Iroks---pulling the darker colored caprice which will be on detail master 3 piece wheels with a clean scratch built styrene engine compartment like u see in the show rods, no wires no screws etc   it will have recaro seats, a full brass roll cage, dash/console combo --- going for more of a custom pro touring look with that one....the other two will be lo looooos one locked up or three wheeling one pancaked both with poseable suspension chromed by biggs hopefully
> *


dam you. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

well mitch, i didnt get the kit yet but i won the snap kit dullie from the contest. He sent it out so when this lazy mailwoman delivers ill have it and start on it.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

hahaha nice---i got mine from beto, the color is nasty, he did a great job on the paint---just have to decide if i want it sittin low, or jacked up


----------



## Kirby

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 11 2007, 03:56 PM~6962766
> *dam you. :biggrin:
> *



sorrrrry 











N O TTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Kirby

i dig dullies sitting low...do a quick mock up to see if you like it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 11 2007, 05:04 PM~6962809
> *sorrrrry
> N O TTTTTTTTTTTT
> *


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:43 PM~6961763
> *COMING SOON FOR THOSE MALIBU'S & MONTE CARLOS. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S TO BIGDOGG
> *


when biggs


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i mocked it up, looked great, i dig em like that too-----but it would look great being huge also, pulling the pancaked rod caprice.


I dont want to ruin them by foiling them! never done it before


----------



## mitchapalooza65

should i send all 4 to s10 and let him foil them for me?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

QUESTION---


What are you guys' opinions on a BIturbo charged supra engine being put into a car like a caprice----if the car is pro touring with the big foose style wheels, racing seats, roll cage, etc.......with a huge forced induction through the front grill? 


GHAY or NOT GHAY


----------



## bigdogg323

ghay


----------



## 65lorider

does anyone know where to get a 79 malibu kit


----------



## Kirby

no supra engine mitch...BUT it's your build...do it how you vision it!

And becareful of glue while putting those together! :happysad:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 11 2007, 05:49 PM~6963235
> *does anyone know where to get a 79 malibu kit
> *


50 bucks at perrys resin


----------



## 65lorider

50 bucks.....is there a kit thats anyona makes...i aint got that knida money


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 Biggs :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: love that clip!!!


----------



## Linc

and that doesn,t include the chassis!


----------



## Mr Biggs

if you crying about spending 25-20 on a single front nose clip with no lights or chrome. then you need to try a new hobby.



shit 1low64 is on...time for me to leave.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2007, 06:01 PM~6964468
> *if you crying about spending 25-20 on a single front nose clip with no lights or chrome. then you'r way out of your leauge looking for a 79 malibu. stick to the tuner's for 5 buck's.
> shit 1low64 is on...time for me to leave.
> *


Thats right foo! :machinegun:



And this wasnt the same guy complaining about the ls clip.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I seen some cool new stuff from jada at my walmart today. I really like the "for sale" lineup. I picked up the 1.64 impala.


----------



## LowandBeyond

they got more than that too. I seen a shit load of them at walmart a few weeks ago. Nice looking shit.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 10:09 PM~6965040
> *they got more than that too.  I seen a shit load of them at walmart a few weeks ago.  Nice looking shit.
> *


oh yea of course, i was just posting up a few of the good ones


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 11 2007, 08:09 PM~6965046
> *oh yea of course, i was just posting up a few of the good ones
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I was just whoreing. 


Naw, I think I seen a older caddy too, a old ford truck that looked pretty badass. They looked cool.


----------



## 1low64

Yup...need to add yet another impala to the collection.


----------



## LowandBeyond

gonna try to bust this out this weekend! Depending on the weather anyways. Should be a pretty quick build. Tuna samich's car. Fuckin clean. Gotta hit him up some pics. I love this caddy!!!









only thing is the voges. I'll finger that out later. 
 

Got the kit sitting there waiting on it to become this. :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 10:21 PM~6965702
> *gonna try to bust this out this weekend!  Depending on the weather anyways.  Should be a pretty quick build.  Tuna samich's car.  Fuckin clean.  Gotta hit him up some pics.  I love this caddy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only thing is the voges.  I'll finger that out later.
> 
> 
> Got the kit sitting there waiting on it to become this.  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 11 2007, 09:50 PM~6966055
> *:0
> *



Yea, I can't wait to build that. I love the body color, the trim color......everything about it. :0 :0 :0 Should be a eazy quick build to knock out in a couple days.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 10:55 PM~6966121
> *Yea,  I can't wait to build that.  I love the body color,  the trim color......everything about it.  :0  :0  :0  Should be a eazy quick build to knock out in a couple days.
> *


interior is just the stock maroon (red) isnt it


----------



## 408models

*only thing is the voges. I'll finger that out later.*

i think hoppin hydros at one point made vouges, i have some on my 69 galexie.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 11 2007, 09:56 PM~6966134
> *interior is just the stock maroon (red) isnt it
> *



looks like it, I'm going to pm him for some pics or just wing it the best I can. Might have to change it up alittle just for copyright reasons. LOL. 

I got a booty kit I need to put on one, might be this one. I just like the colors and the ride as a whole!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 11:00 PM~6966172
> *looks like it,  I'm going to pm him for some pics or just wing it the best I can.  Might have to change it up alittle just for copyright reasons. LOL.
> 
> I got a booty kit I need to put on one,  might be this one.  I just like the colors and the ride as a whole!
> *


i dont think he would mind u buildin a model after his car, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 11 2007, 10:49 PM~6966739
> *i dont think he would mind u buildin a model after his car, lol
> *



I know, I was just messin. Shit I'll give it to him after I build it. LOL. 



Yea, would like to find some vouges.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

this site has alot of acessories for ur models... even some edlebrock engine dress up kits 
http://www.modelcargarage.com/downloads/catalog.pdf


----------



## 408models

here they are


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 11 2007, 11:59 PM~6967438
> *here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 SHIT!! might have to try to find some of those.


----------



## Linc

have a good night,






leyandboyond! :biggrin: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: now they all know! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 12 2007, 12:25 AM~6967546
> *have a good night,
> 
> leyandboyond! :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: now they all know! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



your silly in the head homie. I need to move to canada to smoke some that shit that makes you mofos retarded A. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Later lunk.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 11:00 PM~6967443
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  SHIT!! might have to try to find some of those.
> *


if you cant find them them the 53 chevy belair has decal style vouges.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2007, 12:43 AM~6967624
> *if you cant find them them the 53 chevy belair has decal style vouges.
> *



good looking out homie! Been wanting to get that kit anyways. That just gives me a reason to get it. 
Thanks man!! 

If not I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## stilldownivlife

here are the ones from the 53 kit 
couple sets on the way shortly man


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 01:49 AM~6967784
> *here are the ones from the 53 kit
> couple sets on the way shortly man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: thank you man!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

just payin you back a bit for those rims you sent me a while ago man :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 02:05 AM~6967809
> *just payin you back a bit for those rims you sent me a while ago man  :thumbsup:
> *



goes around comes back around.  :biggrin: thank you.


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

:around:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 04:01 AM~6968035
> *:around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro, is that a silver, or blue that you have on your 58???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2007, 08:04 AM~6968818
> *hey bro, is that a silver, or blue that you have on your 58???
> *



its a metallic silver it looks blueish cause of the computer moniter


----------



## modeltech

liken the monte zack!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 12 2007, 08:12 AM~6968863
> *liken the monte zack!!
> *



:biggrin: its gonna be black with all gold trim and rims 


Callin It Black Gold :cheesy:


----------



## swanginbows

niiiccceee vogues 408


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 08:06 AM~6968829
> *its a metallic silver it looks blueish cause of the computer moniter
> *


if you were trying to make that real 58, theres a color by TAMYIA that matches that color perfect.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 12 2007, 08:33 AM~6969002
> *if you were trying to make that real 58, theres a color by TAMYIA that matches that color perfect.
> *



naw i just found a picture of it and was like SWEET lol mine will have black dishes and hase that black line going down the body


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 08:34 AM~6969010
> *naw i just found a picture of it and was like SWEET lol mine will have black dishes and hase that black line going down the body
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

Got Rid Of That Nasty Ass Green!!!!



















 LMK what u think sofar


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: hell yeah felix im feelin that monte :thumbsup: 
now get to painting :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Gotta Go Buy SOme Black Paint Clear And Gold Foil For it then i gotta get some gold mclaen style d's


----------



## stilldownivlife

no striping


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 10:19 AM~6969715
> *no striping
> *



thought about tan lines But I unno what u think :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

felix, in the old Dr Dre & snoop video there was one like that from individuals!..all black & gold :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2007, 10:20 AM~6969723
> *felix, in the old Dr Dre & snoop video there was one like that from individuals!..all black & gold :biggrin:
> *



which song?? 'Nuthin But A G Thang"


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:22 PM~6969733
> *which song?? 'Nuthin But A G Thang"
> *


  it was hoppin in the video :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:cheesy: nuttin but a g thang baby :roflmao: 

i just picked up that cd/dvd combo it has 24 music videos from deathrow back in the days :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

hey zack, the monte is lookin tight bro!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2007, 10:20 AM~6969723
> *felix, in the old Dr Dre & snoop video there was one like that from individuals!..all black & gold :biggrin:
> *



looks chrome and black to me homie :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 11:23 AM~6969741
> *:cheesy: nuttin but a g thang baby  :roflmao:
> 
> i just picked up that cd/dvd combo it has 24 music videos from deathrow back in the days :thumbsup:
> *


WHERE DID YOU GET IT AT? BEEN LOOKING FOR THAT ONE. IF YOU FIND ANOTHER ONE BUY IT AND I'LL PAY YOU FOR IT. OR CAN YOU TAKE A PIC OF THE COVER.?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 12 2007, 10:25 AM~6969760
> *hey zack, the monte is lookin tight bro!!
> *



thanks brotha!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 10:28 AM~6969785
> *looks chrome and black to me homie :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wonder how many people try'd to press play on this snap shot :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:28 PM~6969785
> *looks chrome and black to me homie :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT MY BAD DOESN'T IT HAVE GOLD WHEELS THOUGH?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2007, 10:32 AM~6969821
> *SHIT MY BAD DOESN'T IT HAVE GOLD WHEELS THOUGH?
> *



naw its all chrome  its clean though :biggrin:


i know theres sumone here on layitlow that has an all gold and black 78 monte i just forgot who!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:33 PM~6969832
> *naw its all chrome  its clean though :biggrin:
> i know theres sumone here on layitlow that has an all gold and black 78 monte i just forgot who!!!!!!
> *



YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK THE INDIVDUALS THREAD I COULD HAVE SWORN THERE WAS ONE :angry:


----------



## modeltech

i did!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2007, 10:34 AM~6969844
> *YOU MIGHT WANT TO CHECK THE INDIVDUALS THREAD I COULD HAVE SWORN THERE WAS ONE :angry:
> *


yeah i remember seeing one a while back to just searchin around in post my rides :dunno: 

Oh yeah And Twinn YOur Black And gold LS looks Like Rons Old El *****!!! That Biotch Would Swing!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:36 PM~6969859
> *yeah  i remember seeing one a while back to just searchin around in post my rides :dunno:
> 
> Oh yeah And Twinn YOur Black And gold LS looks Like Rons Old El *****!!! That Biotch Would Swing!
> *



IT'S A 78 OR 79 THATS TWINNS HOMIE..CLEAN THOUGH!


----------



## stilldownivlife

got it at target :biggrin: 








here are the videos on the dvd 

dre day 
nuttin but a g thang 
let me ride 
lil ghetto boy 
natural born killaz 
whats my name 
gin and juice 
doggy dog world 
murder was the case 
vapors
doggfather
snoops upside your head 
regulate
afro puffs
how do u want it 
all about u 
california love og 
california love remix
aint mad atcha
hit'em up 
made n*****
2 live and die in la
toss it up 
hail mary


----------



## stilldownivlife

i can go grab another 1 if you want biggs and get it out to ya
they had plenty of em :dunno:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 12 2007, 12:37 PM~6969866
> *IT'S A 78 OR 79 THATS TWINNS HOMIE..CLEAN THOUGH!
> *


BLACK 78 ITS MY BROTHERS ..MY OTHER HALF


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 12 2007, 12:47 PM~6969943
> *BLACK 78 ITS MY BROTHERS ..MY OTHER HALF
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 11:40 AM~6969888
> *i can go grab another 1 if you want biggs and get it out to ya
> they had plenty of em :dunno:
> *


THAT WOULD BE COOL BRO JUST LET ME KNOW HOW MUCH I OWE YOU.?


----------



## zfelix

Heres That monte i was talkin about but its not the right body style 











but Clean As FUCK!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 12 2007, 12:51 PM~6969974
> *Heres That monte i was talkin about but its not the right body style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Clean As FUCK!
> *


YUP THATS IT :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

On the interior of my monte what u guys think 

black guts or tan guts???


----------



## stilldownivlife

i think tan i love that black paint gold trim& rims with tan guts :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah biggs i'll go grab one today i gotta go to the postoffice anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 12:04 PM~6970095
> *yeah biggs i'll go grab one today i gotta go to the postoffice anyway :thumbsup:
> *


DO YOU GOT MY ADDY? IF NOT I'LL PM YOU IT.


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah pm me 
i dont have it


----------



## modeltech

can any one tell me the part number for the two-tone pegasus wheels??? gold and chrome!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i belive they are 1110


----------



## modeltech

THANKS BRO!!


----------



## drnitrus

chrome spokes with gold lip 
1119 gold faced d'z


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jan 12 2007, 12:03 PM~6970083
> *i think tan i love that black paint gold trim& rims with tan guts  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that an"S" on the seats?


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah tried to do oldenglish S D for stilldown


----------



## S-10sForever

Looks good man im loveing that ride bro!!!

AMAZING!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: thanks 

lowandbeyond and biggs i just got back from the postoffice so you should get your stuff mon or tues :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

REALLY dude that cars is fuckin PIMP dude. I need to find that kit now


----------



## stilldownivlife

ive seen them on ebay 
they got a amg one id like to get sometime 2


----------



## S-10sForever

Cool man ill go look


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

check out these meshies
























i made them ...the dish is from the s10 extreme kit the tires from the revell 64 impala and the rims are from the 78 monte i won from mini they were chrome but i stripped them 








 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Welcome back Bro. Those wheels are tight!


----------



## Lownslow302

damm i wanted to cast those dishes but cant find a xtreme


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Jan 12 2007, 06:53 PM~6972381-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Bro. Those wheels are tight!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro :wave:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Lownslow302_@Jan 12 2007, 06:53 PM~6972384
> *damm i wanted to cast those dishes but cant find a xtreme
> *


yea there pretty good they almost fit on any rim


----------



## S-10sForever

I got one of those x-treams nice kit


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 12 2007, 05:17 PM~6972568
> *I got one of those x-treams nice kit
> *




build it!


----------



## S-10sForever

I will once my other projects are done


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 12 2007, 05:22 PM~6972611
> *I will once my other projects are done
> *




yu should post pics of your current projects as they are being built----thats what keeps this forum alive is building


----------



## S-10sForever

i will i really need a camera man. thats whats killing me!!! id love to show up these little fuckers that think i cant build but i dont have a good camera


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 12 2007, 05:25 PM~6972649
> *i will i really need a camera man. thats whats killing me!!! id love to show up these little fuckers that think i cant build but i dont have a good camera
> *




pics are pics bro---bad quality or good, atleast people can see that your building that way.

(its not about showing people up, just do you thing and be modest about it, you never hear biggs brag about how great of a builder he is, but he IS!)


----------



## S-10sForever

Yeah i know i dont wanna brag and im not bragging but i hate how people on hear think im a lil bitch that doesnt build. but i DO have some dope models man. I NEED A CAMERA!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

use ur webcam like u did in the 1 week buildoff man. Dont sweat shit so much, over the past few months youve pissed a lot of people off----they had reasons to hate, everyone did, u cant take shit so personally---they simply wanna see some build progress shitty camera or not!


----------



## S-10sForever

well i just moved so when i get shit un packed and a workstation figured out ill definitly get on thart. To bring in the new house i bought a caddi kit that im gonna build like my dream car. Do keep and eye out for that one!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got a 1:64 diecast box caprice, in decent condition....


----------



## PIGEON

TRYING OUT BMF 4 THE 1ST TIME PRETTY EZ FOR NOW BUT U HAVE TO B PATIENT


----------



## Kirby

I need to buy some real BMF, right now i'm using the model master stuff...when using peices over a half an inch long it starts to tear easy. 

What are you BMFing???
Pics! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 12 2007, 11:21 PM~6975668
> *I need to buy some real BMF, right now i'm using the model master stuff...when using peices over a half an inch long it starts to tear easy.
> 
> What are you BMFing???
> Pics! :biggrin:
> *


UM WAS GOIN GOOD JUST NEED MORE TIME AND GETN BETTER AT LIKE THE CORNERS ILL WILL POST PICS TOMAROW............ITS A 65 PONITAC 2 HO MOTORS IN THE REAR AND 2 JOHNSONS TO THE FRONT.IT WILL HOP WITH NO STRING  LITTLE A ARMS U WILL C THIS SOON  COUGH


*PIGEON*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 13 2007, 01:10 AM~6975952
> *UM WAS GOIN GOOD JUST NEED MORE TIME AND GETN BETTER AT LIKE THE CORNERS ILL WILL POST PICS TOMAROW............ITS A 65 PONITAC 2 HO MOTORS IN THE REAR AND 2 JOHNSONS TO THE FRONT.IT WILL HOP WITH NO STRING  LITTLE A ARMS U WILL C THIS SOON  COUGH
> PIGEON
> *


*
i dont believe you, ur post is worthless without pics  :biggrin: *


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 13 2007, 12:20 AM~6975996
> *i dont believe you, ur post is worthless without pics    :biggrin:
> *


PAITENCE PAITENCE  
PARTY AT THE MOONTOWER PICS I WILL POST


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 13 2007, 01:24 AM~6976007
> *PAITENCE      PAITENCE
> PARTY AT THE MOONTOWER  PICS I WILL POST
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: damn someones alive


----------



## tyhodge07

this is what i got when i tried to sign onto mad modelers forum:

The error returned was:
Your account has been temporarily suspended. This suspension is due to end on Sep 5 2033, 05:06 AM.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dunno what thats for, i got like 4 post on there, someone must not like me at all on there :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

heres some pics of the monte that i won from mini....i painted it candy apple red with a blue base...came out brown tho...gonna strip it and do it over with a gold base


----------



## Boy.HighClass

any of you guys got a spare hood back bumper and tail lights for a 64 impala kit?
thanks in advance


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 03:48 AM~6976401
> *heres some pics of the monte that i won from mini....i painted it candy apple red with a blue base...came out brown tho...gonna strip it and do it over with a gold base
> *


What color did you think it was gonna make??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 13 2007, 04:25 AM~6976519
> *What color did you think it was gonna make???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BiggC
:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

SCOOBY 

SCOOBY 

SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY

SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Jan 13 2007, 02:55 AM~6976425
> *any of you guys  got a spare hood back bumper and tail lights for a 64 impala kit?
> thanks in advance
> *


what kit, i got the 64 amt kit... hood and shits painted, ill send ya it all for 5 plus shipping


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 02:48 AM~6976401
> *heres some pics of the monte that i won from mini....i painted it candy apple red with a blue base...came out brown tho...gonna strip it and do it over with a gold base
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, i knida like that, cuz its diffrent  do some tan on it now, or light brown, and some like brown or tan spokes :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 12:03 PM~6977551
> *
> *


mock it up with some tan spokes


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i dont have any tan spokes


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 12:05 PM~6977557
> *i dont have any tan spokes
> *


 :uh: paint them


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 13 2007, 01:07 PM~6977563
> *:uh:  paint them
> *


 :uh: i dont have tan paint neither


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 12:09 PM~6977576
> *:uh: i dont have tan paint neither
> *


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I grew a "set" and decided to give chopping a shot. It was easy on this one, this is just a picture i snapped with my cell right after gluing the top back in place before filling and sanding  sold the 65 sitting beside it, and gonna start on the 65 i got from beto, while building an aluminum tube frame with cantilver rear bagged suspension for the cameo  doors will also be opened on that one, figured it was smarter to open them after finishing the top


----------



## mitchapalooza65

scoob i like the monte color bro, dont strip it! u neeeeed a cam!


----------



## Linc

WOW!! I AM IMPRESSED!! NICE JOB ON THE CHOP MITCH! AND SCOOBY, DONT STRIP IT! IT LOOKS GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN TELL! TRY TO GET THE COLOR YOUR LOOKING FOR ON SOMTHING ELSE NOW! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 13 2007, 03:32 PM~6978196
> * SCOOBY, DONT STRIP IT! IT LOOKS GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN TELL! TRY TO GET THE COLOR YOUR LOOKING FOR ON SOMTHING ELSE NOW! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


thnaks, im gonna strip it and do it over again i need 2 fix some spots like the trunk and quater panels...i like the color it looks good but since this was my first time useing candy it didnt come out 2 good


----------



## swanginbows

YYYYEEEESSSSS...i got my package from ryan today...thatnks bud :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 13 2007, 02:50 PM~6978288
> *thnaks, im gonna strip it and  do it over again i need 2 fix some spots like the trunk and quater panels...i like the color it looks good but since this was my first time useing candy it didnt come out 2 good
> *


keep the color.. even know ur cam dont show exactly how it is.. but from what we see it looks pretty cool lookin


----------



## tyhodge07

Colts or Baltimore? n e one gonna watch it? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 13 2007, 03:58 PM~6978335
> *YYYYEEEESSSSS...i got my package from ryan today...thatnks bud :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUUST GREAT ! 


Martain just created another Happy Customer ! 


WHAT WAS HE THINKING ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

I gotta agree with everyone on this that color looks great Scoob bet it looks smoking hot under some sunlight  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2007, 03:03 PM~6978366
> *I gotta agree with everyone on this that color looks great Scoob bet it looks smoking hot under some sunlight  :biggrin:
> *


lol... it a color u dont see much... ive been seein alot of the same color paint jobs, we need some more uncommon ones


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 13 2007, 03:02 PM~6978361
> *Colts or Baltimore? n e one gonna watch it? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 13 2007, 04:03 PM~6978366
> *I gotta agree with everyone on this that color looks great Scoob bet it looks smoking hot under some sunlight  :biggrin:
> *


yea im gonna see if i can take some better pics


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: love the chop man 

that thing is gonna look bad chopt and on supremes :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i know i just posted these pics in the daily buildoff but thought i would show them here 2









new kit i just got.....saw they had a caddy donk 2

here is the suspension for the big lift 









im thinking it will look alright if the big coil thinys are chopped in half :biggrin:


----------



## iced

revell got real lazy with them models


----------



## stilldownivlife

im just happy to find a 94 impala and a caddy both right here no waiting 

plus they added the chrome undies :dunno: im gonna cut'em up and make my own coils and do it lowrider style anyway 

better than any amt kit ive opened :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

better pics


----------



## twinn

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby

:0 :0 :0 Scoobys mocking more cars up! :roflmao: :biggrin: 

are you going to foil it? Looking good so far!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 13 2007, 09:30 PM~6980119
> *:0  :0  :0 Scoobys mocking more cars up!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> are you going to foil it? Looking good so far!
> *


:uh: thats why i mocked up your girl :0 ...and no cause im striping it and doing it over :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

NOOOOOOOOOOO! DONT STRIP IT! IT LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## S-10sForever

Whats up everyone? Hows everyones evening? Anyone building?


----------



## Linc

got my new car yesterday, insured it today, cant drive it b/c IT FUCKING SNOWED HERE! the car has bald summer tires on it!


What a piss off! :angry:


----------



## S-10sForever

nice ride!


----------



## Linc

it will be.


----------



## S-10sForever

what you ghot planned for it?


----------



## Linc

paint with lots a flake and mild patterns, 100d's, lifts, new headliner as this one is torn, interior will stay stock for now except the system, thats all going and new shits going in. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lol i'm surpised he didnt say "wanna trade for it?"


----------



## mitchapalooza65

s10 im building-----chopped the top on my cameo, working on that----


you?


----------



## Linc

and the top chopped looks good too! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

Well i just got my model stuff back so im thinking about working on my bel air that was in the one week build off, i just need some BFM befor i can do anthing to it. might get started on the engine to my dream ride, i donno right now lol i just wanna build something


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 13 2007, 08:12 PM~6980437
> *Well i just got my model stuff back so im thinking about working on my bel air that was in the one week build off, i just need some BFM befor i can do anthing to it. might get started on the engine to my dream ride, i donno right now lol i just wanna build something
> *




well go build and get offline lol


thanks linc!


----------



## S-10sForever

lol soon i gotta go to the hobbie shop tommarow to pick out a color for my dream caddi and some BFM.


----------



## Linc

Mitch, you have yet to show the rest of the truck and your squished cars also!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1995-Cadillac-Li...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## S-10sForever

i saw that! i wish i had 70 $ for it!!!


----------



## Linc

okay, now Mitch, lets see your pics!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

ill get em up tommorow night or monday linc, ill send u the pics of the 62, the gto too, the gto is basically repaired now-----those pics will be sent to you tommorow


as for the cameo, theres not much to show, nothing else is done yet---just the chop.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2007, 06:46 AM~6976848
> *SCOOBY
> 
> SCOOBY
> 
> SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY
> 
> SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> SCOOBY CAN U COME OUT 2 PLAY AYAYAY
> *


hahahahaha


----------



## lonnie

WAAKAA WAAKAA WAAKAA!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 13 2007, 08:06 PM~6980912
> *WAAKAA WAAKAA WAAKAA!!!
> *


wooo woooo wooooo


----------



## S-10sForever

place is dead tonight lol what everyone doing?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 13 2007, 08:11 PM~6980960
> *place is dead tonight lol what everyone doing?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :around: :around:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 13 2007, 10:11 PM~6980960
> *place is dead tonight lol what everyone doing?
> *


BUILDING :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

Bout to post something about my 63 the outsides coming together


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 13 2007, 08:15 PM~6981006
> *BUILDING :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: there asleep :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

Be heading to sleep soon.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 13 2007, 10:24 PM~6981085
> *:nono: there asleep :biggrin:
> *


LAZY FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 13 2007, 08:27 PM~6981110
> *LAZY FUCKERS :biggrin:
> *


no shit :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever

DAAAYYMMMMMNNNN


----------



## lonnie

75 caprice need 71-75 lol


----------



## lonnie




----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 13 2007, 08:54 PM~6981326
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

And i thought the rims that came with the caddi donk were HUGE.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 14 2007, 12:01 AM~6981373
> *And i thought the rims that came with the caddi donk were HUGE.....
> *


caddi donk ain't got no fiddy's!! Na' mean!!


----------



## S-10sForever

lol those rims are fucking huge lol


----------



## bigdogg323

now thats a doooooooooonk


----------



## lonnie

is that 75 4 sale?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 14 2007, 12:11 AM~6981445
> *is that 75 4 sale?
> *


NOPE!!


----------



## lonnie

OR for Trade


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## Lownslow302

look what my girlfriend bought me


----------



## bigdogg323

lonnie got any bigger pics of that glasshouse


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 14 2007, 01:01 AM~6982530
> *:wave:
> *


 :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## zfelix




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 03:05 AM~6982548
> *:scrutinize:  :buttkick:
> *


----------



## GrimReaper

can someone help me out in the topic i started 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=311564


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

hno: :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

You mean the doughnut plastic case lol.... i have a few of them they come in handy after you paint a new car.


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

DUH DUH SEC LOL


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

Not Done


----------



## lonnie




----------



## zfelix

does anyone know hhow i can clean super glue off chrome without hurting the chrome :dunno: thanks


----------



## lonnie

alcohol works good


----------



## Mr Biggs

got these from a good homie of our's....  don't know what im going to enter them in, but they will get built in one of these contest, they won't look nothing like this when im done with them. :biggrin: 










THANK'S MINI.  

NOT FOR SALE.


----------



## Kirby

AHAHAH! you gotta see the "crack" spider.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHzdsFiBbFc


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 03:39 PM~6985159
> *got these from a good homie of our's....  don't know what im going to enter them in, but they will get built in one of these contest, they won't look nothing like this when im done with them.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK'S MINI.
> 
> NOT FOR SALE.
> *


likin that caddy :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2007, 01:58 PM~6985267
> *likin that caddy :cheesy:
> *


 :0   caddy


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 04:01 PM~6985287
> *:0     caddy
> *


looks liek a caddy on the right, emblems and all...


----------



## bigdogg323

NOPE CAPRICE HOMIE 73


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2007, 03:03 PM~6985295
> *looks liek a caddy on the right, emblems and all...
> *


73 CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 04:06 PM~6985306
> *NOPE CAPRICE HOMIE 73
> *


that emblem looks like an older caddy emblem, but now i look closer at it, looks more like a chevy emblem...


----------



## tyhodge07

sorta looks the same, take the emblems off both :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 02:07 PM~6985309
> *73 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

SOMEBODY GET HIM SOME GLASSES PLEASE :biggrin: LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

front ends  oh well... still looks nice, the gold one i likey, the glass house it nice too...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 04:11 PM~6985330
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> SOMEBODY GET HIM SOME GLASSES PLEASE :biggrin: LOL
> *


ive always thought i was half way blind, but my eye sight is perfect... dunno what the deal is


----------



## bigdogg323

NEVER CONFUSE A CHEVY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 04:13 PM~6985349
> *NEVER CONFUSE A CHEVY
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 14 2007, 02:07 PM~6985309
> *73 CAPRICE :biggrin:
> *


HEY BIGGS WANNA TRADE  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 13 2007, 09:31 PM~6980590
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1995-Cadillac-Li...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 05:54 PM~6986386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That you? Good score! I was going to bid for the hell of it, it looks like it might be a repop, AAM usually plated their bumpers


----------



## chackbayplaya

can any1 suggest a good prostreet kit to buy for a really nice bigblock chevy motor. lookin to put it in my monte carlo im building. jus want a really nice lookin race motor under the hood.


----------



## Black 78 MC

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 06:54 PM~6986386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: finally got it huh :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 14 2007, 12:40 PM~6984500
> *alcohol works good
> *


thank you!i need to get it off my windows


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Black 78 MC_@Jan 14 2007, 08:43 PM~6987377
> *:cheesy: finally got it huh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

THE 67 CHEVELLE PROSTREET KIT HAS A GREAT ENGINE IN IT, ITS BY REVELL!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 14 2007, 06:54 PM~6986386
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider

im so fukin bored n wish i could find the card to my digi cam so i can post up my 63 imp


----------



## S-10sForever

HAve a good night guys ima go build


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Kirby

Look! i won i won! :biggrin: 

Now i got a 58, 60, 62 and a 70...plus this old hopper which i dont know what year, does anyone know?


----------



## stilldownivlife

65


----------



## Kirby

cool thanks


----------



## Firefly

Biggs, it seems my messages aren't reaching you. You have a price for those parts? Let me know, so I can make the payment.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

15 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BigPoppa, bigdogg323, a61low, stilldownivlife, Day1Hustla, King Of Rimz, mitchapalooza65
:0 damn!!


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:34 PM~6992885
> *15 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: BigPoppa, bigdogg323, a61low, stilldownivlife, Day1Hustla, King Of Rimz, mitchapalooza65
> :0 damn!!
> *


Damn....its like that? :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:43 PM~6992984
> *:wave:
> *



:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 03:46 PM~6993011
> *:wave:
> *


what up bro where you been??


----------



## MARINATE

DON'T START BEING POST WHORE SCOOBY


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

so now i cant even post in a forum??


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 02:50 PM~6993054
> *so now i cant even post in a forum??
> *


U KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT HOMIE


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:50 PM~6993054
> *so now i cant even post in a forum??
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 01:50 PM~6993054
> *so now i cant even post in a forum??
> *


not this...

:wave: 




so you now what they are talking about.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 12:46 PM~6993016
> *what up bro where you been??
> *



workin on my daily driver


----------



## 1ofaknd

scooby :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:uh:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 01:16 PM~6993309
> *:uh:
> *


 :around:  :around:


----------



## 408models

CHECK THESE OUT!! CRAZY CUSTOMS. :biggrin: 
















:uh: :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 04:29 PM~6993438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 thats nicee


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 03:29 PM~6993438
> *CHECK THESE OUT!! CRAZY CUSTOMS.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE THEY WERE BUILT AT MINIDREAMS CUSTOMS! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2007, 01:30 PM~6993455
> *LOOKS LIKE THEY WERE BUILT AT MINIDREAMS CUSTOMS! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

the regal elco is pretty tight


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## twinn

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GrimReaper

can anyone help me do they make a vega wagan kit


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 15 2007, 01:37 PM~6993527
> *can anyone help me do they make a vega wagan kit
> *


THERES A RESIN KIT


----------



## GrimReaper

were at n ?? y is resin kit so much more


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 15 2007, 04:46 PM~6993636
> *were at n ?? y is resin kit so much more
> *


more work to make.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 15 2007, 02:46 PM~6993636
> *were at n ?? y is resin kit so much more
> *



bec it builds itself! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lownslow302

throw some HOK on that bitch


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 15 2007, 03:50 PM~6994845
> *throw some HOK on that bitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where u get your hok products bro


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 05:57 PM~6994921
> *where u get your hok products bro
> *


local paintshop called me today tellling me they had something i might be interested in so i went to check it out and he had a rack full of these


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 15 2007, 03:59 PM~6994934
> *local paintshop called me today tellling me they had something i might be interested in so i went to check it out and he had a rack full of these
> *



oh thats pretty tight :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 06:00 PM~6994947
> *oh thats pretty tight :biggrin:
> *


 i buy a lot of spraypaint from him before i told him i was gonna go straight airbrush he then told me that hell look around for some good AB paint.


----------



## 408models

damn i wish my paint shop would call me like that.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 15 2007, 03:59 PM~6994934
> *local paintshop called me today tellling me they had something i might be interested in so i went to check it out and he had a rack full of these
> *



cool i'll have to give deangelos a call


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 04:02 PM~6994965
> *damn i wish my paint shop would call me like that.
> *


SMILEY, YOU BEEN AT BETO's? YOUR PAINT SHOP INVITES YOU OVER AND PAINTS YOUR CAR FOR YOU. TOP THAT POW BITCH!!!!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 06:11 PM~6995034
> *SMILEY, YOU BEEN AT BETO's? YOUR PAINT SHOP INVITES YOU OVER AND PAINTS YOUR CAR FOR YOU. TOP THAT POW BITCH!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

20 buck's shipped just found these today still sealed.


----------



## Lownslow302

for all 3


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 15 2007, 05:16 PM~6995081
> *20 buck's shipped just found these today still sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


each!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 04:11 PM~6995034
> *SMILEY, YOU BEEN AT BETO's? YOUR PAINT SHOP INVITES YOU OVER AND PAINTS YOUR CAR FOR YOU. TOP THAT POW BITCH!!!!!
> *


True, you hooked me up with a paint job on that 76 glasshouse, but i would like my paint store to carry those small jars of HOK paint, so i can stop using the model can paint which isn't bad but i would like some kolor on my cars. Plus i need to start using my new spray gun. HA!


----------



## Kirby

I can get this for anyone who needs it at hobby town usa. I dont remember if anyone was looking for it or not. 

Also walmart has a clearance going on, pedal scrapers, only 3 left and they are 3 dollars, a 55 cameo for 5 dollars and lowrider mustangs for 9 dollars, only 3 left of those too. 

Can you tell it was my day off and i headed into town? lol :biggrin: 
Got this today too:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 15 2007, 04:23 PM~6995184
> *True, you hooked me up with a paint job on that 76 glasshouse, but i would like my paint store to carry those small jars of HOK paint, so i can stop using the model can paint which isn't bad but i would like some kolor on my cars. Plus i need to start using my new spray gun. HA!
> *


WHAT KOLORS YOU WANT. I WILL PICK UP AND SHIP TO YOU.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 04:29 PM~6995235
> *WHAT KOLORS YOU WANT. I WILL PICK UP AND SHIP TO YOU.
> *



you can get those HOK paints in the lil jars?? 

u should sell some in the store primo :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

not just the kolors i need, but still need to get all the PPG preps for it, so ill hold off till then. It would still be cool if they had them here so i can go get them when ever i needed them.


----------



## betoscustoms

I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN, WHEN I STARTED PAINTING I HAD TO DRIVE 1.5 HOURS TO KLAUS HOBBIES IN SANTA ROSA, HE CARRIED THE SMALL JARS OF CANDIES. $4.00 FOR A SMALL JAR, GREAT THAT NED'S AUTO PAINT CARRIES THE HoK IN A SMALLER JAR. JUST DRIVE 5 MINUTES OUT OF MY WAY GOING HOME.


----------



## zfelix

anybody know what would be best to use to cut a hole in my resin conti kit for a rim :dunno:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 10:03 PM~6997275
> *anybody know what would be best to use to cut a hole in my resin conti kit for a rim :dunno:
> *


hole saw


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:03 PM~6997275
> *anybody know what would be best to use to cut a hole in my resin conti kit for a rim :dunno:
> *


dremel


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2007, 09:07 PM~6997336
> *dremel
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 11:03 PM~6997275
> *anybody know what would be best to use to cut a hole in my resin conti kit for a rim :dunno:
> *


drill it from smallest 2 almost as big as your rim so it will fit snug


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 12 2007, 06:50 PM~6972358
> *check out these meshies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


primed still need 2 spray the hood and bumper but its windy out


----------



## Linc

what kit is that? i like that civic.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 16 2007, 12:15 AM~6998041
> *what kit is that? i like that civic.
> *


its the revell honda civic SI coupe 2'n1 oh and its not mocked up..lol


----------



## Linc

that is a cool lookin civic!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 15 2007, 11:23 PM~6998119
> *its the revell honda civic SI coupe 2'n1 oh and its not mocked up..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i noticed that, u have it on a cap


----------



## LowandBeyond

still looks to me like it has a WW tire on the front. :biggrin: 

lookin cool scooby.


----------



## LowandBeyond

little something I added some decals to the other day b4 I scape it. I'm just gonna junk it out and build a dancer/hopper with it. 

















its got that damn resin LS nose on it and don't want to completly trash it by trying to strip it, so I thought maybe this was the next best thing. Thanks Scale lows for the decals. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
be on the look out for this quicky build to take shape. Shouldn't take long.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 13 2007, 12:28 AM~6976034
> *
> *


GONA PICK UP SUM SWITCHES AND TRY AGAIN TO POST PICS TODAY IF LAYITLOW DONT TAKE TO LONG TO RESPONSE


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 15 2007, 04:59 PM~6994934
> *local paintshop called me today tellling me they had something i might be interested in so i went to check it out and he had a rack full of these
> *


AND WHAT HOBBY SHOP WOULD THIS BE  I WENT TO THE ONE ON CERMAK AND HARLEM HOBBY CITY ------DIDNT REALLY HAVE MUCH I WANTED BUT I WILL B BACK TO GET THIS CAPRICE I SAW THERE


----------



## PIGEON

THE CORNERS R THE AREAS THAT I CANT GET IT TO STICK OR HAVE TROUBLE WITH


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 08:03 PM~6997275
> *anybody know what would be best to use to cut a hole in my resin conti kit for a rim :dunno:
> *


when i want to cut something out like what your trying to do, i start with my drill. i get a small bit then a little bigger one then kind of circle it around just enough to fit my dremel in side, then i start to grind it out to size of what ever i'm putting inside to fit.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 16 2007, 05:39 AM~6999517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE CORNERS R THE AREAS THAT I CANT GET IT TO STICK OR HAVE TROUBLE WITH
> *


IF YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE BARE-METAL FOIL. WHAT I DO IS CUT A PEICE THE SIZE OF THE WHOLE WINDOW, PRESS DOWN ALL AROUND TO WHERE YOU NEED IT AND THEN CUT OFF THE EXCESS
THIS WAY THERE AINT ANY SEEM LINE'S. SOME PEOPLE THINK IT'S A WASTE OF BMF BUT THAT'S JUST HOW I DO IT. GOOD LUCK


----------



## PIGEON

THAT IS ALOT OF WASTED BMF .....BUT THATS TRUE U WONT HAVE LINES 
THANKS BIGGS FOR THE TIP


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 16 2007, 06:00 AM~6999470
> *AND WHAT HOBBY SHOP WOULD THIS BE  I WENT TO THE ONE ON CERMAK AND HARLEM  HOBBY CITY ------DIDNT REALLY HAVE MUCH I WANTED BUT I WILL B BACK TO GET THIS CAPRICE I SAW THERE
> *


not a hobby shop its a real paint shop


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 16 2007, 03:23 PM~7004245
> *not a hobby shop its a real paint shop
> *


OH WHAT PAINT SHOP HAS THEM ILL GO BUY AN AIRBRUSH IF I COULD GET A HOLD OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Pigeon, are you talking in chicago? There are a ton hobby shops in the southwest burbs!


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 16 2007, 05:19 PM~7005327
> *Pigeon, are you talking in chicago? There are a ton hobby shops in the southwest burbs!
> *


I KNOW WHERE LOTS OF HOBBY SHOPS ARE IN THE CHI....WAS WONDERING THE H.O.K. PAINT WAS


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 16 2007, 07:44 PM~7005972
> *I KNOW WHERE LOTS OF HOBBY SHOPS ARE IN THE CHI....WAS WONDERING THE H.O.K. PAINT WAS
> *


Color Shoppe on St charles and Manheim dont be greedy either i still need to go back and get more.


----------



## GrimReaper

any one can give me a site for a vega station wagon kit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7006102
> *any one can give me a site for a vega station wagon kit
> *


There are a 11 of them on ebay ! 45.00 ! full kit !


----------



## GrimReaper

i cant find em wat u put in to find em


----------



## BiggC

Try Vega station wagon , or Vega, either or should get you there.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I got a little bit of time off of work and messed with the cameo some---I chopped the top on it a couple of days ago to begin with, and opened up the doors, interior bucket today....the pillars are TINYYYYYY and really fragile so that wasnt very fun---Im scratchbuilding a tube chassis from aluminum, doing a mock up with plastic tommorow---it will be like the one pictured, the bed will lift backward, hood tilt foward---just got bored waiting to start my next project so I jumped in on this one  enjoy the pics, criticism welcomed as always


















































The chassis will have a cylinder to lift the bed also---I just need to figure out what I want to do with the inside of the bed


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice mitch looks good bro!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

im not familiar with chassis like this-----i can make it, thats the easy part---but how does the axle being ON TOP of the frame instead of under a c-notch work out with that cantilver rear??? lol it seems like it would lift funny


----------



## S-10sForever

Yea i was just looking at that. Thats very strange...


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Thanks---ill do the jam work, attach the hinges, mold the inside of the bed how I want it and have it sprayed kandy pagen gold with a little bit of flake....put it on some mr.model aluminum wheels, and polish the chassis to look chrome since its aluminum


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone lnow the model number for the lil tiny marbachi motors?


----------



## S-10sForever

Are you gonna build that same chassie??? 

im trying to figure out how to build a speaker box and custom interior for my chevy long bed that i bought from 1ofaknd

im not sure how to do it though its really confuseing, styrene is a pain in the ass to work with....


----------



## S-10sForever

I also gotta figure out how to build a chassie for my chevy as well...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 16 2007, 09:03 PM~7006595
> *Are you gonna build that same chassie???
> 
> im trying to figure out how to build a speaker box and custom interior for my chevy long bed that i bought from 1ofaknd
> 
> im not sure how to do it though its really confuseing, styrene is a pain in the ass to work with....
> *


styrene is easy as hell to work once u work with it enoguh, best thing to do is try, and try, and if u mess up try again, styrene isnt very expensive, it takes time, a box i couldnt see bein very hard, just practice until its right, draw it out, cut the pieces out, glue, trim, etc...


----------



## mitchapalooza65

not exactly the same, the rear lift system will be the exact same------I will have another crosmember with a cylinder attached for the bed lift


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I will smooth the engine bay as well and clean that up a bit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 08:47 PM~7006463
> *I got a little bit of time off of work and messed with the cameo some---I chopped the top on it a couple of days ago to begin with, and opened up the doors, interior bucket today....the pillars are TINYYYYYY and really fragile so that wasnt very fun---Im scratchbuilding a tube chassis from aluminum, doing a mock up with plastic tommorow---it will be like the one pictured, the bed will lift backward, hood tilt foward---just got bored waiting to start my next project so I jumped in on this one   enjoy the pics, criticism welcomed as always
> 
> The chassis will have a cylinder to lift the bed also---I just need to figure out what I want to do with the inside of the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit dont look to sturdy, bags are deflated and its layin, and flated it would just lift the tires off the ground, right?


----------



## S-10sForever

Yeah i get that but the truck is an extended cab with the rear seat molded in. ive cut a flat piece that covers the whole rear seat and im figureing to just glue it in there and puddy around the sides but then i donno how im gonna sand the puddy smooth because the interior is all one piece (its a promo car) 

also ive cut the stock center console out of it and make the dashboard all smooth, id like to make a center console that connects from the rear piece covering the rear seat to the dashboard.

i hope you guys can understand that im trying to get pictures but i lost my web camm.

thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 16 2007, 09:09 PM~7006666
> *Yeah i get that but the truck is an extended cab with the rear seat molded in. ive cut a flat piece that covers the whole rear seat and im figureing to just glue it in there and puddy around the sides but then i donno how im gonna sand the puddy smooth because the interior is all one piece (its a promo car)
> 
> also ive cut the stock center console out of it and make the dashboard all smooth, id like to make a center console that connects from the rear piece covering the rear seat to the dashboard.
> 
> i hope you guys can understand that im trying to get pictures but i lost my web camm.
> 
> thanks for any help!!!!
> *


use a finger nail file, u could squeeze that in there to smooth it out couldnt ya..


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 09:49 PM~7006476
> *im not familiar with chassis like this-----i can make it, thats the easy part---but how does the axle being ON TOP of the frame instead of under a c-notch work out with that cantilver rear??? lol it seems like it would lift funny
> *


look at the middle of the arm connected to the bag. there's a pivot point.


----------



## S-10sForever

thanks for the tip didimakeyascream.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 16 2007, 09:11 PM~7006696
> *look at the middle of the arm connected to the bag. there's a pivot point.
> *


yea, now that i see that, i see it liftin now... good eye, good eye


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 16 2007, 08:11 PM~7006696
> *look at the middle of the arm connected to the bag. there's a pivot point.
> *



haha na bro i got that part, i saw that, but still, the chassis lifting under the axle, it cant lift much ya know? and at the angle its pivoting at, just doesnt seem very stable------

i ahve about 10 diff designs saved like that, with it under, all different pivot points, i just dont see it working properly


----------



## mitchapalooza65

i can see it more the more i think of it actually lifting now---the linkage will pull the axle down while pushing the very rear up


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 09:02 PM~7006581
> *anyone lnow the model number for the lil tiny marbachi motors?
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7006762
> *i can see it more the more i think of it actually lifting now---the linkage will pull the axle down while pushing the very rear up
> *


i still see the rear axel movin forward, like a turn when it raises, not stayin still like that


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 10:18 PM~7006754
> *haha na bro i got that part, i saw that, but still, the chassis lifting under the axle, it cant lift much ya know? and at the angle its pivoting at, just doesnt seem very stable------
> 
> i ahve about 10 diff designs saved like that, with it under, all different pivot points, i just dont see it working properly
> *


Looks like a good 10-12" of room between that axle and frame. I'd say plenty of lift for what a frame like that is designed for (show) lol.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

didi-----yeah I can see what you mean, My design wont be exact to that, just like the cantiliver work he used with the baggs------I will just build the plastic chassis and see how it works- ---if i dont like it ill change it before building from aluminum 


does anyone know the numbers, or how to identify the part at home depot that you use for the 1/24th bags??? washers, etc?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 16 2007, 08:26 PM~7006829
> *Looks like a good 10-12" of room between that axle and frame. I'd say plenty of lift for what a frame like that is designed for (show) lol.
> *




yeah i see it more clearly now----just have to picture it lifting....


the bucket of the cameo sits higher than average, so ill remake a bucket that will give more headroom since the top is chopped....that way it can lay frame.


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?PageActio...ROD&ProdID=9495

are these it before i order or does anyone know a cheaper place to order?


----------



## Linc

HOLY SHIT MITCH!!! THATS AWSOME!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7006896
> *http://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?PageActio...ROD&ProdID=9495
> 
> are these it before i order or does anyone know a cheaper place to order?
> *


found another site thats got em for 99 cents... just waitin to find out if their the right ones before i buy


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7006896
> *http://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?PageActio...ROD&ProdID=9495
> 
> are these it before i order or does anyone know a cheaper place to order?
> *


someone tell me if theres are the right ones, i dont wanna buy the wrong ones, and shipping on these lil things are killer :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7006980
> *someone tell me if theres are the right ones, i dont wanna buy the wrong ones, and shipping on these lil things are killer  :angry:
> *



http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prod...sp?number=G2110

this is them bro


did u use one of those in ur new lil caddi hopper??




And thanks a lot linc


----------



## DEUCES76

biggs whats up on the chrome kits havent heard anything yet


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 09:44 PM~7007042
> *http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prod...sp?number=G2110
> 
> this is them bro
> did u use one of those in ur new lil caddi hopper??
> And thanks a lot linc
> *


same ones, good... cuz i was tired of waitin and said fuck it and ordered them... so now i got 200 on the way :cheesy: and no i didnt use one of these, i actually havent used n e of these at all, ive used the zip zap ones, but they dont sell em around me n e more, and i was payin like 5 bucks for 3, so these are cheaper and way better, and more power...


----------



## tyhodge07

20, not 200


----------



## lonnie

Been working a little on my 76 cut away the doors and trunk. 










What color you all think i should put on it???


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got this car they wanna sell?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

i was playing with my camera hope u like these pics


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## mitchapalooza65

My other hobby scratchbuilding tube frames for r/c rock crawlers-----the opposite of layin it low I guess so ill keep it in bullshit lmao

enjoy


































I will be using the same method on the chassis for the cameo


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 10:45 PM~7007844
> *My other hobby  scratchbuilding tube frames for r/c rock crawlers-----the opposite of layin it low I guess so ill keep it in bullshit lmao
> 
> enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be using the same method on the chassis for the cameo
> *


thats some bad ass work, why dont u start sellin chasis, cuz i wouldnt mind havin one done some day for an s-10 model... with workin suspension


----------



## mitchapalooza65

did---ryan and i were just talking about casting up a finished cantilever frame for a popular truck kit and selling a few off if there were enough interest....otherwise what woudl i do with 30 chassis lmao


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jan 16 2007, 08:47 PM~7007078
> *biggs whats up on the chrome kits havent heard anything yet
> *


talk to beto he has them all.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 11:50 PM~7007915
> *did---ryan and i were just talking about casting up a finished cantilever frame for a popular truck kit and selling a few off if there were enough interest....otherwise what woudl i do with 30 chassis lmao
> *


i would definetly be interested in those frames :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:53 PM~7007950
> *i would definetly be interested in those frames :cheesy:
> *


i would too... but for an s-10 sonoma kit or a bigger truck, a dually :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 11:54 PM~7007979
> *i would too... but for an s-10 sonoma kit or a bigger truck, a dually  :0
> *


yea but i would prolly be the silverado kits cause those arent hard 2 find


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:56 PM~7008004
> *yea but i would prolly be the silverado kits cause those arent hard 2 find
> *


neither are the sonomas around me


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 11:57 PM~7008015
> *neither are the sonomas around me
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 16 2007, 10:58 PM~7008021
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 10:02 PM~7008085
> *:biggrin:
> *




yeah i have a few sonomas, and a ranger  that would probably be the one, because it could be altered easily to fit the s10 old or new style, and a couple of others


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7008143
> *yeah i have a few sonomas, and a ranger   that would probably be the one, because it could be altered easily to fit the s10 old or new style, and a couple of others
> *


do it... what u do weld them or what... i just dont have the mind to do it... plastic would be nice too, it wouldnt matter to me, u need to start makin em up for a certaun kit that ppl could get and not a rare kit.. theyll sell i bet


----------



## tyhodge07

this topic has now been goin for 6 months... in 6 months from now we'll be over half way to 1000 pages :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

wow those rockcrawlers are crazy :thumbsup: nice job on the crazy fab work



and nice pics mr ortega :thumbsup: gotta love the lineup pics


----------



## mitchapalooza65

on the crawlers I braze the metal together-----use brake line its strong and easier to bend than rod is. On the 1/25th ill most likely use brass so it can be plated.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 11:14 PM~7008242
> *on the crawlers I braze the metal together-----use brake line its strong and easier to bend than rod is.  On the 1/25th ill most likely use brass so it can be plated.
> *


 :0 chrome plated :worship: whats ur prices gonna run when u do it if u do


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 16 2007, 10:52 PM~7007934
> *talk to beto he has them all.
> *


 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 10:15 PM~7008257
> *:0  chrome plated :worship: whats ur prices gonna run when u do it if u do
> *



I will set some prices later, im working on a frame for a customer now to ship out by the end of jan----have to finish it and have it powdercoated----ill be building a new jig this weekend for the 1/25th cars---and working on the chassis for the cameo some---I probably wont put much work into that one because I just wanna finish a build since I am just kinda starting in the model scene and sold my first two lol---so I may just do an easier chassis on that one so I can get it finished up.

I have 2 people first in line to build for as soon as i get that proj finished up, and after that ill set some prices and hook whomever up


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 11:18 PM~7008297
> *I will set some prices later, im working on a frame for a customer now to ship out by the end of jan----have to finish it and have it powdercoated----ill be building a new jig this weekend for the 1/25th cars---and working on the chassis for the cameo some---I probably wont put much work into that one because I just wanna finish a build since I am just kinda starting in the model scene and sold my first two lol---so I may just do an easier chassis on that one so I can get it finished up.
> 
> I have 2 people first in line to build for as soon as i get that proj finished up, and after that ill set some prices and hook whomever up
> *


sounds good.... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, dead in here tonight


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

7,500 posts :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

say somethin, someone or meet me in the chat room


----------



## BiggC

I was over in the Random Topic in the main forums and found this link. Go in pick which ever movie you wanna watch and enjoy! :biggrin: 

http://www.ssupload.com/videos/

I just watched Crank, kick ass flick!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 17 2007, 12:20 AM~7009015
> *I was over in the Random Topic in the main forums and found this link. Go in pick which ever movie you wanna watch and enjoy!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.ssupload.com/videos/
> 
> I just watched Crank, kick ass flick!
> *


:0 nice, im watchin jackass 2 now, lol...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 17 2007, 01:20 AM~7009015
> *I was over in the Random Topic in the main forums and found this link. Go in pick which ever movie you wanna watch and enjoy!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.ssupload.com/videos/
> 
> I just watched Crank, kick ass flick!
> *


the whole movie?? :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Yes The whole movie


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 17 2007, 01:25 AM~7009059
> *Yes The whole movie
> *


 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

i just watched saw 3, it was the full movie also, just a lil dark, watched the beginning of jackass 3, and the dude got his shit bit by a snake :0 :roflmao:


----------



## swanginbows

hell yeah johnny knoxville got his shit tied to a string


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 09:18 PM~7008297
> *I will set some prices later, im working on a frame for a customer now to ship out by the end of jan----have to finish it and have it powdercoated----ill be building a new jig this weekend for the 1/25th cars---and working on the chassis for the cameo some---I probably wont put much work into that one because I just wanna finish a build since I am just kinda starting in the model scene and sold my first two lol---so I may just do an easier chassis on that one so I can get it finished up.
> 
> I have 2 people first in line to build for as soon as i get that proj finished up, and after that ill set some prices and hook whomever up
> *



Check your Pm's


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 16 2007, 09:47 PM~7006463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is tight


----------



## Firefly

Built this about a week ago:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

clean stock build firefly

since ur in the netherlands, u should steal some spy shots of jevries real deal cars for us! well considering hes in bankok I guess thats not possible huh?


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 17 2007, 06:27 PM~7010626
> *clean stock build firefly
> 
> since ur in the netherlands, u should steal some spy shots of jevries real deal cars for us!  well considering hes in bankok I guess thats not possible huh?
> *


Nah, he's in Bangkok and so is The Real Deal. Speaking of The Real Deal, your post made me remember I have some tubing that I need to send to J for the setup!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 16 2007, 11:20 PM~7009015
> *I was over in the Random Topic in the main forums and found this link. Go in pick which ever movie you wanna watch and enjoy!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.ssupload.com/videos/
> 
> I just watched Crank, kick ass flick!
> *




Yea, I was watching that shit the other night at work. Watched Jackass 2 and Beerfest. LOL. I love my job. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

im watchin jackass 2 right now im about to watch black christmas next


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 17 2007, 10:54 AM~7010895
> *im watchin jackass 2 right now im about to watch black christmas next
> *


WEEMAN IS FUNNIER THAN SHIT HUH! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 17 2007, 08:56 AM~7010916
> *WEEMAN IS FUNNIER THAN SHIT HUH! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yeah that fool kept gettin shocked on the chair and thought it was the cards :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 17 2007, 11:02 AM~7010963
> *yeah that fool kept gettin shocked on the chair and thought it was the cards :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

What up!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

DANG JACKASS2 is crazy ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 17 2007, 11:09 AM~7012185
> *DANG  JACKASS2 is  crazy !  LOL!
> *



yeah dude drank the horses juice i almost threwup!!! :barf:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## modeltech

does any one have any pics of a 49 merc with its doors open???


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 17 2007, 12:40 PM~7012499
> *does any one have any pics of a 49 merc with its doors open???
> *



Naw man, i have lots of pics of mercs but none with their doors open...


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 17 2007, 01:29 PM~7012384
> *yeah dude drank the horses juice i almost threwup!!! :barf:
> *


 how about eating the dry horse shit and swallowed it with a beer. :rofl:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 17 2007, 01:07 PM~7013292
> *how about eating the dry horse shit and swallowed it with a beer. :rofl:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Just searched through and found a bunch of old pics I thought you guys would want to see since you liked my work on the other frames and what not-----I also build RC planes, the two you see have about an 80 inch - 90 inch wingspan  I have a few rc sailboats that stand 7 feet tall as well! ENJOY!!! sorry theres a lot!


































































































































































DAMN THAT TOOK FOREVER!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0 those are fuckin sickkkkkkkkkkk!! :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz

Mitch what does something like that cost for a clodbuster by tamiya truck????


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 17 2007, 05:30 PM~7015363
> *Mitch what does something like that cost for a clodbuster by tamiya truck????
> *





just a chassis normally runs 475 finished-----not including axles, electronics, wheels/tires, lexan etc.


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn Mitch...you got mad skills bro! What sort of material do you use to build those tube frames? That shit is insane! Doing it on a scale like that...I wish I could do that! I am a welder...and have worked on some frames like that for race cars and that is hard enough...let alone doing it on a smaller scale!


----------



## stilldownivlife

did you do the drawings??

if so that is amazing work :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

day 1 they are actually brazed or welded together depending on the size!!! i let my 250lb friend stand on them before powdercoating to test the strength!

silldown yes I did the drawings, im an architecture student, but have been building my portfolio for yearssssssss no 

and thanks everyone!!!


----------



## 1low64

Badass shit bro...all the way.


----------



## lonnie

Has any one built the up in smoke car 64 from cheech and chong


----------



## radicalplastic09

ive been thinkin of that for a while now ive been pausing the movie everytime i watch it just to catch the details like hes got a pad lock hinge for his door lock
:roflmao:


----------



## lonnie

i haVE built one with the fuzzy int. and all will post pic later


----------



## Firefly

I need an LS2 (corvette) engine, are these sold seperate? If not, does anyone have a kit they want to bash to sell me that engine?

PM me if you have one.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 18 2007, 10:39 AM~7020033
> *i haVE built one with the fuzzy int. and all will post pic later
> *


i would have used fabric theres to many different colors on interior :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

i used one of the baby blankets from hospitals it was my daughters first blanket it makes the car that much more special


----------



## radicalplastic09




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 18 2007, 07:24 AM~7019949
> *Has any one built the up in smoke car 64 from cheech and chong
> *


some one in my area built one a couple years back, they had it at a model show i went to. it looked just like it but they had it with the smoke coming out of it.


----------



## lonnie

i did not do that but the one i built every body thought i bough it at a store like that


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jan 18 2007, 08:35 AM~7020450
> *i did not do that but the one i built every body thought i bough it at a store like that
> *



CADDIONLY HAS A GREAT REPILCA OF THE UP IN SMOKE IMPALA.


----------



## lonnie

can you get him to post of it


----------



## kansascutty

Mitch you do some damn nice work on them rock crawlers. I wish I'd have none about your work before I bought my rollcage for my Traxxas Jato.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys is it me or their more people joining this forum there lots on new bees n
here now some that i havent heard b4 cool :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I know in 1955 the doors on the cameo truck swung outside of the fender, but since I am doing these suicide, I decided to make the hinges where the door opens up inside like the newer model cars....I got curious and decided to try something new, using a pillar, and the pivot point be on the door......FORGIVE THE SHITTY WORK-----it was just to mock up a hing to be sure it would even work, to get the idea outta my head. I bevelled the insdie of the door now so that it can open up inside without hitting body and messing up paint.........the pillar wont be so sloppy, and hte door jam will flow into the pillar----the part on the door wont be that shape, nor crooked lol, it will all be clean and outta the way------i will use styrene tubing on the door part instead of that chunk there....once again, all a mock up  I decide to just recreate a wall on the front of the bed, and the tailgate part both from styrene so they are flat and fit the chassis I am making----also shave the insdie of the bed leaving the floor open to see the chassis, the cylinder will come slightly into the bed that raises it back  sorry for the shitty pics









I had to put wire on the inside of the pillars so they wouldnt break, since they are so tiny


----------



## modeltech

lookin good Mitch!! and that is a cleavor idea!!! keep them comin!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 18 2007, 11:59 AM~7022142
> *lookin good Mitch!! and that is a cleavor idea!!! keep them comin!!
> *


X2


----------



## zfelix

heres that conti kit i cut open


----------



## PIGEON

FINISHED THE BMF I THINK I DID ALRIGHT STILL NEED LITTLE THINGS LIKE EMBLEMS


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 18 2007, 08:49 AM~7020563
> *CADDIONLY HAS A GREAT REPILCA OF THE UP IN SMOKE IMPALA.
> *


i think thats the one i was thinking about.


----------



## 95imp

how do yall get yalls paint to lok so good real and shiny


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Jan 18 2007, 01:59 PM~7022703
> *how do yall get yalls paint to lok so good  real and shiny
> *




paint it from the heart, with a lil bit of love lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Jan 18 2007, 02:59 PM~7022703
> *how do yall get yalls paint to lok so good  real and shiny
> *


prolly a few coats of clear, and i think the shit they use sprayed outta air brush, paint gun, etc... look better than the can


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 01:00 PM~7022716
> *paint it from the heart, with a lil bit of love lol
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

mine so far have been from the can!! its all in the prep work bro!!!


----------



## zfelix

anybody have some of these KO's










i got some gold 3-wing i'll trade :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

whats KO's???


----------



## zfelix

Knockoffs


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 03:19 PM~7023427
> *Knockoffs
> *



I think I do bro, if so---ill send em to you no charge or trade----give me a bit to look


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7023481
> *I think I do bro, if so---ill send em to you no charge or trade----give me a bit to look
> *



 :biggrin: good lookin out bro


----------



## SOLO1

I got 4 new ko at home


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 18 2007, 05:42 PM~7020053
> *I need an LS2 (corvette) engine, are these sold seperate? If not, does anyone have a kit they want to bash to sell me that engine?
> 
> PM me if you have one.
> *


Anyone?


----------



## zfelix

where da hell is scooby?? solvin a mystery or sumthin :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09

hahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: solvin a mystery yeah hes workin on why s-10s keeps postin here on lil


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 18 2007, 03:05 PM~7023813
> *hahahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  solvin a mystery yeah hes workin on why s-10s keeps postin here on lil
> *



:roflmao: or maybe he's tryin to solve the mock up mystery!!! :0 y he post's up all mockups but no builds!!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## S-10sForever

why does it matter if i post or not? BTW i tryd takeing pics today but cameras being weird so KICK ROCKS!!!


----------



## Day1Hustla

:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 18 2007, 03:09 PM~7023841
> *why does it matter if i post or not? BTW i tryd takeing pics today but cameras being weird so KICK ROCKS!!!
> *



Hey Vinny U Can Be Shaggy :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

was that supposed to be funny? what i ever do to you?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 18 2007, 03:12 PM~7023862
> *was that supposed to be funny? what i ever do to you?
> *



u havnt done nothing to me u cant take a joke???

i didnt say nothing to hurt or afend you did i???


----------



## zfelix

And Plus Whats Wrong With Being Shaggy him and scoob always have teh munchies so u know they be blazin in the back of the mystery machine!! :biggrin: 


im just messin vinn dont take it to heart


----------



## S-10sForever

no no its cool 
ure not the first to say that

lol


----------



## radicalplastic09

im not bitch'n about you posting mock-ups or not posting im making fun of you because you tend to screw people over and from what ive seen you seem to mess up a lot of deals so you KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jan 18 2007, 03:18 PM~7023901
> *im not bitch'n about you posting mock-ups or not posting im making fun of you because you tend to screw people over and from what ive seen you seem to mess up a lot of deals so you KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!
> *


oh and the mockups thing i said i was referring to scooby which mostly everyone would agree with me :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

well ive never delt with you so stay outta my bussiness please.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

boys---go to your rooms!


zack----sorry bro, I only have the tris not the KOs like you wont, I had a set but I sent em to model tech with his 60  was worth a try! ill get ya next time


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 18 2007, 03:19 PM~7023912
> *:0
> *



he lives! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 03:21 PM~7023920
> *boys---go to your rooms!
> zack----sorry bro, I only have the tris not the KOs like you wont, I had a set but I sent em to model tech with his 60     was worth a try! ill get ya next time
> *



oh its all good bro thanks for lookin


----------



## Day1Hustla

There is Scooby! What up pimp! :wave:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 04:22 PM~7023930
> *oh its all good bro thanks for lookin
> *



your avatar is sick, looks cool!






DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THESE MR.MODEL WHEELS ARE THE SAME EXACT DIMENSIONS AS THE PEGASUS 21 INCH WIRE WHEELS????? I just realized I cant build my chassis for the cameo until I know, and if not the same until I order some 

http://detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merchant...ategory_Code=MM


----------



## S-10sForever

Ask 1ofaknd he knows!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7023931
> *There is Scooby! What up pimp! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Did'nt Ryan...have some rims simalr to them? He might be the one to ask about that mitch.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 03:27 PM~7023956
> *your avatar is sick, looks cool!
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 15 2007, 05:23 PM~6995185
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get this for anyone who needs it at hobby town usa. I dont remember if anyone was looking for it or not.
> 
> Also walmart has a clearance going on, pedal scrapers, only 3 left and they are 3 dollars, a 55 cameo for 5 dollars and lowrider mustangs for 9 dollars, only 3 left of those too.
> 
> Can you tell it was my day off and i headed into town? lol  :biggrin:
> Got this today too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for the El Camino :0 i cant find it anywhere


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=716954404 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY SCOOBS THAT VID IS BAD ASS

WHAT UP SCOOBY :wave:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 18 2007, 06:51 PM~7024145
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...deoid=716954404  :0
> *



Sorry! an unexpected error has occurred.

This error has been forwarded to MySpace's technical group. :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

hell yea thats cool


----------



## Day1Hustla

Hey I was just sitting around thinkin about different ideas for builds...And i t hought of doing a set of 4 cars. All Impalas or something like that something tradtional. And doing the first one like a beater..in primer with rust and dents. Than the 2nd one be like what it would be after some work was put on it...basically a daily with a clean paint job. Than the 3rd sort of a mild custom...something you could take to show on the weekends if it was a real car. Than the last one a full out radical custom. Be kinda cool would'nt it? You could see the process from beater to trophy winner! I don't know if i can pull it off...but it sounded like a fun idea!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 18 2007, 07:54 PM~7024657
> *Hey I was just sitting around thinkin about different ideas for builds...And i t hought of doing a set of 4 cars. All Impalas or something like that something tradtional.  And doing the first one like a beater..in primer with rust and dents. Than the 2nd one be like what it would be after some work was put on it...basically a daily with a clean paint job. Than the 3rd sort of a mild custom...something you could take to show on the weekends if it was a real car. Than the last one a full out radical custom.  Be kinda cool would'nt it? You could see the process from beater to trophy winner! I don't know if i can pull it off...but it sounded like a fun idea!
> *


thats smart bro...try it :thumbsup:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Yeah thats what i thought...Be kinda cool to just have them all next to each other and just seeing the progression. Plus I've been wanting to build a beater for sometime now...just to get away from the glossy shiny look.


----------



## zfelix

what u guys think so far??










i used the side moldings from a diecast 64 impala i glue'd the hood and trunk closed because i wanted just a curb side 64 with a nice paint job and maybe chrome undies


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 18 2007, 05:04 PM~7024768
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


this fucker had about 5 paint jobs lol

first it was a blue hard top

then a black pearl rag top 

then a candy green with a gold base lol not to mention all the clear lol


----------



## bigdogg323

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnn


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 05:20 PM~7024908
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnn
> *



i been thinkin about just a clean triple black on this ride and buying some of those black painted mclean style rims from beto :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THEY CALLIN ME ! </span>

THE DAILY LAY IT LOW SOAP!


Phone rings at MINIDREAMS INC. 




Mini ! Hello


Vinny > WHY DONT YOU LIKE ME ?

Mini ! Dude you just talk shit ! You have screwed up deals with a few members beside me ! Are you that stupid and done forgot about that shit ?

Vinny >First off FUCK YOU DAVID!!!


Mini! Why do you got to be made at me cause i said the truth ?

Vinny >Second i just stated that i just got the same kit not trying to bring the allmighty minidreams to bash on me ONCE AGAIN!!! 

Mini ! I wasnt tring to bash you ! But there was no need to post up in his topic if you weren't going buy anything ! Oh And You probly dont have the kit anyways ! You just posted that up to get attention ! 

Vinny >If i wanted to say his prices sucked BELIEVE ME i would have said that! thats why i said good luck with the sales so fuck off dude!


Mini ! OK Vinny poo ! Just cause you act tough on a key board dont think that you are going to make me stop PUNKING you when you do this stupid ass shit ! 

Vinny >Id love to post pictures but in my move i lost my web camm so now i gotta go buy ANOTHER ONE!

Mini ! LOL! Look another reason why you say you are a builder but never able to post pics ! And if your a builder Why do you have the same 3 or 4 kits always trying to trade them off! BUILD THAT SHIT ! 

Vinny > Well I was going to build them but i dont have the instuction sheets ? oh and forget that caddi grill because youve lost my trust fucker. ill just make my own! 


Mini ! Well how are you going to build a caddy grill if you got custom make IT !

Vinny > MAN WILL YOU JUST LEAVE ME ALONE !

Mini ! LOL! 

VINNY RESPOND IN MAD ANGER AND TEARS ! 



Vinny > I'll show you Mini ! I Can build ! I can Bet you ! I am going to join 88mcls Club cause i know i will be the best Builder in lowrollaz m.c.c. That cant post pics ! 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Mini !  LOL! VINNY GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE ! 









Thanks for veiwing this Nights broadcast ! I am sure we will see another 1 real soon !


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: mini U A Fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0 Damn Mini! Gettin em! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I just pissed myself laughing so hard----u crazy david


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 06:34 PM~7025068
> *:roflmao: mini U A Fool :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 x2
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

Vinnie..what is your response to these allegations made upon you??!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 05:03 PM~7024754
> *what u guys think so far??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used the side moldings from a diecast 64 impala i glue'd the hood and trunk closed because i wanted just a curb side 64 with a nice paint job and maybe chrome undies
> *



ima print some of these out for this ride


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i seen that plate on a caprice in the feb.lowrider


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 18 2007, 09:46 PM~7025715
> *Vinnie..what is your response to these allegations made upon you??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 18 2007, 07:02 PM~7025831
> *i seen that plate on a caprice in the feb.lowrider
> *



yeah thats the homie TJ's caprice purple cush he from the royalz


----------



## Models IV Life

mr. biggs looking for a 62' chrome kit!!!!!!!!!!! got one? or anybody else??? willing to trade or buy!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7025871
> *mr. biggs looking for a 62' chrome kit!!!!!!!!!!! got one? or anybody else??? willing to trade or buy!!!
> *


i didn't put any 62 in this batch but the next batch i will and i'll hit you up.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2007, 07:16 PM~7025937
> *i didn't put any 62 in this batch but the next batch i will and i'll hit you up.
> *


GRACIAS. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

zack, let me look in the kits i got from mitch!! if i find those i will send them to ya!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 18 2007, 10:07 PM~7025871
> *mr. biggs looking for a 62' chrome kit!!!!!!!!!!! got one? or anybody else??? willing to trade or buy!!!
> *



Thats a kit i would want also !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 18 2007, 07:27 PM~7026027
> *zack, let me look in the kits i got from mitch!! if i find those i will send them to ya!!
> *



oh its all good bro scoob is hookin it up with some chrome 3 prong thanks!!!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 07:31 PM~7025040
> *THEY  CALLIN  ME  ! </span>
> 
> 
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'> :uh: There is a word for this type of person umm.... hmmmmmm........ EMO?????? Or or wait wait how about Trench Coat Mafia!!!!! I'd be carefull here Mini *****'s bound to go postal up in this bitch!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lol dont worry project. the emo kids now adays just cut themselves. 

buy emo grass, it cuts itself!


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 18 2007, 09:47 PM~7026220
> *lol dont worry project. the emo kids now adays just cut themselves.
> 
> buy emo grass, it cuts itself!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 08:36 PM~7026114
> *oh its all good bro scoob is hookin it up with some chrome 3 prong thanks!!!
> *



oh i got a buncha 3 prongs bro, thought you needed 2 prong my bad


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 08:11 PM~7026443
> *oh i got a buncha 3 prongs bro, thought you needed 2 prong my bad
> *



oh well i would have liked the 2 prong but scoob said he had some chrome 3 prong and that will do just fine i like both styles and model tech already help'd me out enough but thats homies


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 18 2007, 09:17 PM~7026491
> *oh well i would have liked the 2 prong but scoob said he had some chrome 3 prong and that will do just fine i like both styles and model tech already help'd me out enough but thats homies
> *



WTF homeboy...... you know where to look! :uh:


----------



## 1low64

zzz zzz zzz




That Mini Dreams broadcast of "As the little bitch whines" was pretty damn funny.


----------



## bigdogg323

:nono: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

what up my brother's :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7027898
> *what up my brother's :biggrin:
> *



My need for a burrito...Damn fool I cant believe you went there while I was on the phone with you the other night. :angry: :buttkick:






:0 Afro Samurai is on spike!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2007, 10:57 PM~7027898
> *what up my brother's :biggrin:
> *


que onda mestar biggs :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

cant sleep :angry: :banghead: hno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7028042
> *cant sleep :angry:  :banghead:  hno:
> *


GO TO BED SMURF :angry:















































LOL! jk bro go drink some nyquil lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 18 2007, 11:13 PM~7028042
> *cant sleep :angry:  :banghead:  hno:
> *


twinn is twikin :biggrin: lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## Linc

:wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

just here chilling at the pad.. got to meet-up with twinn tonight he hooked it up good...thank's homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 18 2007, 11:24 PM~7028108
> *Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:24 AM~7028108
> *Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 19 2007, 01:23 AM~7028104-->
> 
> 
> 
> just here chilling at the pad.. got to meet-up with twinn tonight he hooked it up good...thank's homie. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 01:24 AM~7028108
> *Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 12:24 AM~7028108
> *Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.
> *


im going to put him in time out again. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2007, 11:31 PM~7028162
> *im going to put him in time out again.  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 19 2007, 01:57 AM~7027898-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up my brother's :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SCOOBY [email protected] 19 2007, 02:18 AM~7028071
> *:wave:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 02:24 AM~7028108
> *Someone needs to break scooby's arms so he stops waving all the damn time.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Jan 19 2007, 02:31 AM~7028162
> *im going to put him in time out again.  :biggrin:
> *


wtf is so different about my post and yours??


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 18 2007, 11:49 PM~7028284
> *wtf is so different about my post and yours??
> *





WORDS! :cheesy: 



Don't go gettin your panties in a bunch there bro...its all in fun.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 02:51 AM~7028295
> *WORDS!  :cheesy:
> Don't go gettin your panties in a bunch there bro...its all in fun.
> *


no disrespect bro but everytime i post like this :wave: someone always has 2 say something like im the only one that does it :uh:


----------



## 1low64

It's all good homie. Don't bother me none...I was just fuckin with ya a bit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 19 2007, 01:35 AM~7027683
> *zzz zzz zzz
> That Mini Dreams broadcast of "As the little bitch whines" was pretty damn funny.
> *


I am going to have to save that and use it on th e next phone call ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 19 2007, 12:59 AM~7028498
> *I  am  going  to  have  to  save  that  and  use  it  on th e next  phone  call !  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^ damn bro late night?


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 19 2007, 02:32 AM~7028641
> *^^^^^ damn bro late night?
> *




Fo sho...been fucking with my Zune...trying to get all my music, pics and video on it.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 08:31 PM~7025040
> *THEY  CALLIN  ME  ! </span>
> 
> THE  DAILY  LAY IT  LOW  SOAP!
> Phone  rings  at    MINIDREAMS INC.
> Mini ! Hello
> Vinny >  WHY  DONT  YOU  LIKE  ME ?
> 
> Mini ! Dude  you  just  talk  shit !  You  have  screwed  up  deals  with a  few  members  beside  me  !  Are  you  that  stupid  and  done forgot  about that  shit ?
> 
> Vinny >First off FUCK YOU DAVID!!!
> Mini!  Why do  you  got  to be made at  me  cause  i  said  the  truth ?
> 
> Vinny >Second i just stated that i just got the same kit not trying to bring the allmighty minidreams to bash on me ONCE AGAIN!!!
> 
> Mini !  I wasnt  tring  to  bash  you  ! But  there  was  no  need  to  post  up  in his  topic if  you  weren't  going  buy  anything !  Oh  And  You  probly  dont  have  the kit  anyways !  You  just  posted  that  up  to  get  attention !
> 
> Vinny >If i wanted to say his prices sucked BELIEVE ME i would have said that! thats why i said good luck with the sales so fuck off dude!
> Mini ! OK  Vinny  poo !  Just  cause  you  act  tough  on  a  key  board  dont  think that  you  are  going  to  make  me  stop  PUNKING  you  when  you do  this  stupid  ass  shit !
> 
> Vinny >Id love to post pictures but in my move i lost my web camm so now i gotta go buy ANOTHER ONE!
> 
> Mini ! LOL!  Look  another  reason  why  you  say  you  are  a  builder  but    never  able  to  post  pics !  And  if  your  a  builder  Why  do  you  have  the  same  3 or  4  kits  always  trying  to  trade them  off!  BUILD  THAT  SHIT !
> 
> Vinny > Well  I  was going to build them  but  i dont  have  the  instuction sheets ? oh and forget that caddi grill because youve lost my trust fucker. ill just make my own!
> 
> 
> Mini !  Well  how  are  you  going  to  build  a  caddy  grill  if  you  got  custom  make IT !
> 
> Vinny >  MAN  WILL  YOU  JUST  LEAVE  ME  ALONE  !
> 
> Mini ! LOL!
> 
> VINNY  RESPOND  IN  MAD  ANGER  AND  TEARS !
> Vinny >  I'll show  you  Mini !  I  Can  build  !  I  can  Bet  you  !  I  am  going  to  join  88mcls Club  cause  i  know  i  will  be the  best    Builder in  lowrollaz m.c.c.  That  cant  post  pics !
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Mini !  LOL! VINNY    GET THE  FUCK  OUT  OF  HERE !
> Thanks  for  veiwing  this    Nights  broadcast  !  I  am  sure  we  will  see  another  1  real  soon !
> *



too fuckin funny. it had been a while since your last conversaton :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who has a olypus camera i got a new camera but i cant download pics 
to photobucket can any 1 help :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who has a olypus camera i got a new camera but i cant download pics 
to photobucket can any 1 help :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who has a olympus camera i got a new camera but i cant download pics 
to photobucket can any 1 help :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

oops :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 19 2007, 11:09 AM~7030122
> *hey guys who has a olympus camera i got a new camera but i cant download pics
> to photobucket can any 1 help :biggrin:
> *


check your format and picture size


----------



## swanginbows

i can post them if u send them to me


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Jan 19 2007, 09:12 AM~7030156
> *i can post them if u send them to me
> *


im still trying to put them so i could download them


----------



## swanginbows

there isnt a software that came with the camera???


----------



## drnitrus

it should be like any other camera....use the usb cable to your computer, i think you will have to turn on the camera. then go to my computer and look fo the camera in there. it might be like drive e or f double click in there and you should be able to see your pics. then from there you can just go to photobucket and upload them


----------



## pancho1969

might be stupid question but what dose TTT mean?


----------



## MARINATE

TO THE TOP


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS MARINATE


----------



## bluesonoma

does anyone have a copy of the new lowrider magazine ... ?
If so can you take pictures or scan the SCRAPE BY THE LAKE coverage
for me... Some friends of mine are in it .. and we do not get the magazine for another 2 weeks up here in Canada...

Thanks


----------



## Day1Hustla

Well fellas...today is the day! I am heading to my first show in like 3 or 4 years! The club BiggC is in K.C.Slammers is helping put on a model show along with the Darrel Starbird show! I know I ain't walkin out with no trophy but it aint even about that...Damn I am hyped up just to be going back to shows!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 19 2007, 03:37 PM~7032130
> *Well fellas...today is the day! I am heading to my first show in like 3 or 4 years! The club BiggC is in K.C.Slammers is helping put on a model show along with the Darrel Starbird show! I know I ain't walkin out with no trophy but it aint even about that...Damn I am hyped up just to be going back to shows!
> *


Good luck bro!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

Is this a photo of a scaled down diorama...or is it real? You decide!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

real??


----------



## iced

yo thats you garage

i did this for my car club with photoshop and did everything custom som no coping and pasting


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 19 2007, 06:02 PM~7033826
> *real??
> *


you think? :biggrin: 

Here's another photo..make you say hmmm


----------



## Lownslow302

damm 75gs for a model on barret jackson


----------



## iced

real


----------



## Lownslow302

its a camera trick


----------



## iced

i know that but i can never tell


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 06:31 PM~7025040
> *THEY  CALLIN  ME  ! </span>
> 
> THE  DAILY  LAY IT  LOW  SOAP!
> Phone  rings  at    MINIDREAMS INC.
> Mini ! Hello
> Vinny >  WHY  DONT  YOU  LIKE  ME ?
> 
> Mini ! Dude  you  just  talk  shit !  You  have  screwed  up  deals  with a  few  members  beside  me  !  Are  you  that  stupid  and  done forgot  about that  shit ?
> 
> Vinny >First off FUCK YOU DAVID!!!
> Mini!  Why do  you  got  to be made at  me  cause  i  said  the  truth ?
> 
> Vinny >Second i just stated that i just got the same kit not trying to bring the allmighty minidreams to bash on me ONCE AGAIN!!!
> 
> Mini !  I wasnt  tring  to  bash  you  ! But  there  was  no  need  to  post  up  in his  topic if  you  weren't  going  buy  anything !  Oh  And  You  probly  dont  have  the kit  anyways !  You  just  posted  that  up  to  get  attention !
> 
> Vinny >If i wanted to say his prices sucked BELIEVE ME i would have said that! thats why i said good luck with the sales so fuck off dude!
> Mini ! OK  Vinny  poo !  Just  cause  you  act  tough  on  a  key  board  dont  think that  you  are  going  to  make  me  stop  PUNKING  you  when  you do  this  stupid  ass  shit !
> 
> Vinny >Id love to post pictures but in my move i lost my web camm so now i gotta go buy ANOTHER ONE!
> 
> Mini ! LOL!  Look  another  reason  why  you  say  you  are  a  builder  but    never  able  to  post  pics !  And  if  your  a  builder  Why  do  you  have  the  same  3 or  4  kits  always  trying  to  trade them  off!  BUILD  THAT  SHIT !
> 
> Vinny > Well  I  was going to build them  but  i dont  have  the  instuction sheets ? oh and forget that caddi grill because youve lost my trust fucker. ill just make my own!
> 
> 
> Mini !  Well  how  are  you  going  to  build  a  caddy  grill  if  you  got  custom  make IT !
> 
> Vinny >  MAN  WILL  YOU  JUST  LEAVE  ME  ALONE  !
> 
> Mini ! LOL!
> 
> VINNY  RESPOND  IN  MAD  ANGER  AND  TEARS !
> Vinny >  I'll show  you  Mini !  I  Can  build  !  I  can  Bet  you  !  I  am  going  to  join  88mcls Club  cause  i  know  i  will  be the  best    Builder in  lowrollaz m.c.c.  That  cant  post  pics !
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Mini !  LOL! VINNY    GET THE  FUCK  OUT  OF  HERE !
> Thanks  for  veiwing  this    Nights  broadcast  !  I  am  sure  we  will  see  another  1  real  soon !
> *


 hno: hno: :tears: hno: hno:


----------



## Lownslow302

worlds most expensive model
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/carlist/car...LotNumber=980.1


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2007, 04:00 PM~7033808
> *Is this a photo of a scaled down diorama...or is it real? You decide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1ofaknd, that pic reminds me of this website, check it out..
looks like i can find a classic in your pic..

http://www.carsinbarns.com/


----------



## iced

who like my car i drew

messed up bad on the grill


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 19 2007, 06:18 PM~7034418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who like my car i drew
> 
> messed up bad on the grill
> *


Dude I'm not sure if you noticed but this is a model car forum not fucking art class build something youngster damn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iced

wow how mean but ah this is randumb shit so no prob


----------



## Project59

I only comment cause the only thing ive ever seen you post is pictures you drew


----------



## iced

ok then


----------



## Lownslow302

thanks for that caprice pigeon :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 19 2007, 03:51 PM~7033027
> *Good luck bro!!
> *


Man, there was some damn nice models there! I got to talk to a few guys..one from Drastic Plastic, his stuff was clean! The funny thing was for the most part all them guys built the same type of stuff ya know since they only had a few classes. So my stuff sticks out in the crowd! And for the 1:1 cars...holy shit :0 ! I'am gonna take some pics when I go back up tomorrow or sunday!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2007, 04:05 PM~7033856
> *you think?  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's another photo..make you say hmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it's a model...they won't let that big of boat down that narrow river without tug boat escort.


----------



## Kirby

I used to mess with model railroading...by looking at the power lines you can tell its a model. Too clean and no sagging.


----------



## 1ofaknd

got a couple right guys and a couple wrong guys...i'll post up the answer in a bit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2007, 05:00 PM~7033808
> *Is this a photo of a scaled down diorama...or is it real? You decide!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


scaled down :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 19 2007, 09:00 PM~7035047
> *Man, there was some damn nice models there! I got to talk to a few guys..one from Drastic Plastic, his stuff was clean! The funny thing was for the most part all them guys built the same type of stuff ya know since they only had a few classes.  So my stuff sticks out in the crowd! And for the 1:1 cars...holy shit :0 ! I'am gonna take some pics when I go back up tomorrow or sunday!
> *


Yeah bro get some pics and share, cause I'm not gonna get to make it out there.


----------



## Project59

It's Fake


----------



## twinn

anybody got chrome undies for a revell cadi  or a complete kit ,,that r willing to sell?


----------



## 1ofaknd

Ok guys..both photos are REAL. 

Here is the actual photo of the boat picture. 










I digitally altered them to look like a miniature.


----------



## Kirby

that first picture looks fake!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 19 2007, 11:17 PM~7036076
> *that first picture looks fake!
> *


It's real as well :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

i knew it


----------



## tyhodge07

thats bull shit, i never win or get it right, not even if its 50/50, :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 19 2007, 11:46 PM~7036308
> *thats bull shit, i never win or get it right, not even if its 50/50, :roflmao:
> *


lmfao


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 19 2007, 10:54 PM~7036389
> *lmfao
> *


  i need to start doin more research


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, such a boring night..... wheres everyone at?


----------



## iced

yeah


----------



## tyhodge07

well... final week of the playoffs, than super bowl, whose goin to the super bowl?


----------



## tyhodge07

13 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: didimakeyascream, iced, ShowRodFreak, Linc, oneboss, *jevries*, 87burb, lowridermodels

damn man, where ya been?


----------



## iced

good for you


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 20 2007, 12:34 AM~7037249
> *good for you
> *


:dunno: what ur talkin bout


----------



## iced

don't know but one more user is about to get off so peace out homies


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 20 2007, 12:36 AM~7037258
> *don't know but one more user is about to get off so peace out homies
> *


 :angry: u serious




































like we gave a fuck n e ways :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 20 2007, 01:43 AM~7037305
> *:wave:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

im :wave: cuz im out


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i never caught this on our news, prolly cuz i dont wake up and watch the news much in the mornings, dunno how many years ago this was, but rob robertson is represents the nap :cheesy: http://www.projects10airdancer.com/videos/fox59full.wmv


----------



## tyhodge07

heres another vid of the airbagged s10 http://www.projects10airdancer.com/videos/...ightmadness.wmv


----------



## PHXKSTM

any one know of a 80 - 83 lincoln mark VI model???


----------



## 95imp

http://www.modelroundup.com/rmx20001.html

theres alot of good models just on this page


----------



## 63 ridah

hey everybody,my luck has finally come around.my cpu will be fixed and my funky cast is finally of.also I got some new progects on the table. :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

i gotta give all of you guys credit, im working on my first model ive opened up and didn't make the door permanatly open, them fuggin workin hinges are hard as fuk to make so far ive made five hinges for one door and it still aint right, ive read a topic on here called hinge how too and still lol anyone have any pointers
chris


----------



## 95imp

where can i buy casting tools and mold to make models


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Jan 21 2007, 01:52 PM~7045562
> *where can i buy casting tools and mold to make models
> *


http://www.bare-metal.com/


----------



## 65lorider

hey lowridermodels, i got those wheels thanks again man


----------



## BiggC

I hate snow! :angry:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 21 2007, 03:16 PM~7046110
> *I hate snow!  :angry:
> *


 :angry: you fuckers sent it here


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 21 2007, 03:16 PM~7046110
> *I hate snow!  :angry:
> *


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=ccdde4967e


----------



## S-10sForever

I know about that snow, suck ass my girl and i are working on a 70 impala together and she wanted to paint the body (or at least start to) today and its snowing! DAMNIT :angry: will post pictures ass soon as i gets warmer


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 03:37 PM~7046270
> *I know about that snow, suck ass my girl and i are working on a 70 impala together and she wanted to paint the body (or at least start to) today and its snowing! DAMNIT :angry: will post pictures ass soon as i gets warmer
> *


i dont know if i should count on seein pics, cuz theres always gonna be another excuse after an excuse


----------



## S-10sForever

no no no please trust me you will see pics hell ill go take some of the interior right now!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 03:40 PM~7046288
> *no no no please trust me you will see pics hell ill go take some of the interior right now!!!
> *


lets see em :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 02:40 PM~7046288
> *no no no please trust me you will see pics hell ill go take some of the interior right now!!!
> *



lets see em----


and bro you do live in the frigid north, and in an apartment right? hell even in an apartment you can tape off your balcony and throw a heater out there to paint----usually apts have an extra storage room outside, you can put a heater in it and paint in there-----otherwise you wont be painting models for 6 more months-----


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 21 2007, 03:43 PM~7046306
> *lets see em----
> and bro you do live in the frigid north, and in an apartment right? hell even in an apartment you can tape off your balcony and throw a heater out there to paint----usually apts have an extra storage room outside, you can put a heater in it and paint in there-----otherwise you wont be painting models for 6 more months-----
> *


paint in the bathroom thats what i did when i lived in a apt


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 21 2007, 02:48 PM~7046337
> *paint in the bathroom thats what i did when i lived in a apt
> *




yup---theres a way AROUND EVERYTHING---no matter if its hailing, tornado lmao, no camera etc----if you have the will, theres a way

if your camera is lost, stolen ,or broken---you could always buy a 3 dollar disposeable, take a bunch of pics, scan em and post em up  or even have them printed onto a disc for 3 dollars, they do that too instead of giving u prints


----------



## S-10sForever

i dont have a scaner 

i took some pictures but i cant remember my user name for photobucket... hmmmmm ill have to make another one unless someones got my photo bucket url? anyone?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

your forgot your user name? check your email records, guess, shit dude-----that sounds so trite. 

OR---spend the 2 minutes to make a new one???

and about the scanner---you can use one at a local library, and apartment office, anywhere bro---theres ways. Or borrow a camera from a friend have em uplaoded, snap pics with a disposeable cam and have them put on a disc instead of printed------then just load em on your comp.


----------



## BiggC

The snow didn't stop me from painting lastnight. I just opened up a few windows and turned on some fans to blow the smell out.  


We got around 6 inches of snow lastnight on top of the 2 from last weekend. :uh:


----------



## Project59

Some people are just hopeless and should be giving up on!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

the new car club topic was finally closed, but I was challenged to a one on one buildoff by 88mcls, and im still waiting on his acceptance to make the post, so as soon as anyone sees him on, let him know if he still wants to do it.



the other option to make it more fun------was MITCHAPALOOZA65 and MINIDREAMS INC VS. 88mcls and ATXBALLIN 

since it was virtually the two of them and the two of us back and forth, that would add some flavor to the buildoff--------me and mini team 1, mcls and atx team 2------all members would judge the buildoff based on both cars on each team together

Would be an impala buildoff any year, 2 week long


----------



## S-10sForever

Alright i got a new account im starting new post for these ok


----------



## S-10sForever

Hears my week build off belair


----------



## Project59

So post it in the week long build off!


----------



## S-10sForever

I cant find that thread you got the link?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 04:34 PM~7046602
> *I cant find that thread you got the link?
> *



you got a search button?????


----------



## 1ofaknd

hey iced..look what I drew all by meself!!


----------



## Project59

:0 Killer shadeing bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

iced you want to have a draw off? See who can draw the best!!


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just like on pinks winner takes home the other's drawing


----------



## 1ofaknd

Send me your picture and i'll draw you. This is probably the best one i've ever done.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2007, 04:06 PM~7046832
> *Send me your picture and i'll draw you. This is probably the best one i've ever done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHHAHAHAHAH----pretty much the best there is


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 21 2007, 02:03 PM~7046435
> *the new car club topic was finally closed, but I was challenged to a one on one buildoff by 88mcls, and im still waiting on his acceptance to make the post, so as soon as anyone sees him on, let him know if he still wants to do it.
> the other option to make it more fun------was MITCHAPALOOZA65 and MINIDREAMS INC    VS.      88mcls and ATXBALLIN
> 
> since it was virtually the two of them and the two of us back and forth, that would add some flavor to the buildoff--------me and mini team 1, mcls and atx team 2------all members would judge the buildoff based on both cars on each team together
> 
> Would be an impala buildoff any year, 2 week long
> *


COME ON MAN U N MINI VS 2 KIDS ITS LIKE JACK N THE BEAN STALK NO COMPETION U GUYS KNOW U AND MINI WON THERES NO CAPRISON HOMEBOY CAN BARELY BUILD U AND MINI GOT MORE EXPERIECE THAN HIM N ATX JUST 
SHINE OUT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 21 2007, 06:40 PM~7047904
> *COME ON MAN U N MINI VS 2 KIDS ITS LIKE JACK N THE BEAN STALK NO COMPETION U GUYS KNOW U AND MINI WON THERES NO CAPRISON HOMEBOY CAN BARELY BUILD U AND MINI GOT MORE EXPERIECE THAN HIM N ATX JUST
> SHINE OUT  HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *




Thanks for the compliments bro  I was about to give up on trying anyways and focus on my projects----if no word by tonight, ill call it off and no turning back


----------



## bigdogg323

YUP BE THE BETTER BUILDER THEIR JUST KIDS HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 21 2007, 07:01 PM~7048038
> *YUP BE THE BETTER BUILDER THEIR JUST KIDS HOMIE
> *


SOMETIME'S KID'S NEED A GOOD ASSWHIPPING SO THEY CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. REALITY CHECK.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 08:08 PM~7048079
> *SOMETIME'S KID'S NEED A GOOD ASSWHIPPING SO THEY CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. REALITY CHECK.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 06:08 PM~7048079
> *SOMETIME'S KID'S NEED A GOOD ASSWHIPPING SO THEY CAN JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP. REALITY CHECK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:     :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S TRUE HOMIE. 
ALOT OF FOOL LET THEIR MOUTH'S WRITE CHECK'S THEIR SKILL'S CAN'T CASH


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

damn the fuckin weather sucks


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7048150
> *IT'S TRUE HOMIE.
> ALOT OF FOOL LET THEIR MOUTH'S WRITE CHECK'S THEIR SKILL'S CAN'T CASH
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigdogg323

TRUE TRUE THEY DON'T HAVE ANY I.D EITHER TO CASH THEM CHECKS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 21 2007, 07:23 PM~7048179
> *damn the fuckin weather sucks
> *


IT'S SUCK'S THAT YOU GUY'S DON'T LIVE HERE IN WEST COAST.. NOT A CLOUD IN THE SKY. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

DO THEY HAVE SKILLS 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 06:25 PM~7048200
> *IT'S SUCK'S THAT YOU GUY'S DON'T LIVE HERE IN WEST COAST.. NOT A CLOUD IN THE SKY. :biggrin:
> *


BUT ITS COLD AS FUCK THOU hno: hno:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 21 2007, 07:25 PM~7048202
> *DO THEY HAVE SKILLS
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, WHEN I FIRST STARTED BUILDING I NEVER TALKED SHIT, I JUST ASKED ALOT OF QUESTION'S AND BUILT A BUNCH OF MODELS. PEOPLE WHO TALK SHIT NEVER HAVE SHIT. SO I JUST SAY PUT UP, OR SHUT THE FUCK UP. PLAIN AND SIMPLE. I BETTER BE CAREFULL BEFORE I GET CHALLENGED. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 06:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


DAMN HOMIE SORRY HEAR ABOUT THAT MY RESPECTS TO U AND URE FAMILY :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 07:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT. MY PRAYER'S ARE WITH THEIR FAMILY. :angel:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 06:31 PM~7048256
> *WE ALL HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE, WHEN I FIRST STARTED BUILDING I NEVER TALKED SHIT, I JUST ASKED ALOT OF QUESTION'S AND BUILT A BUNCH OF MODELS. PEOPLE WHO TALK SHIT NEVER HAVE SHIT.  SO I JUST SAY PUT UP, OR SHUT THE FUCK UP. PLAIN AND SIMPLE.  I BETTER BE CAREFULL BEFORE I GET CHALLENGED. :0
> *


TRUE TRUE THATS THE WAY I STARTED TO AS TO A CAHALLENGE I CHALLENGE U BIGGS HOW ABOUT IT ME AND U MANO A MANO


----------



## bigdogg323

JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin: 

BET YALL THOUGHT I SERIOUS HA


----------



## S-10sForever

thats not good homie im sorry to hear about ure losses. May everyones prayers be with you and your family bro :angel: :angel: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


damn homie sorry to hear about what happened to your family..my prayers are with you & your family


----------



## bigdogg323

JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin: 

BET YALL THOUGHT I WAS SERIOUS HA


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 09:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


damn bro sorry to hear that my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.....may they R.I.P :angel: .....keep your head up bro their in a better place now...


----------



## Day1Hustla

Thanks for the kind words guys....I know they are in a better place now, and one day I will get to see them again.


----------



## 408models

sorry to hear that bro hopefully the little one pulls through. :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lownslow302

if anyone has a tamiya XJ 220 PM me imediately


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 21 2007, 09:59 PM~7048531
> *if anyone has a tamiya XJ 220 PM me imediately
> *


whats that a jag??


----------



## zfelix

be back late goin to the paint store and hobby store :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 21 2007, 09:02 PM~7048555
> *whats that a jag??
> *


yup i won a EB110 earlier after i get the jag ill be hunting down lambos then work my way to ferraris


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


damn..sorry to hear that they will be in my prayers .R.I.P   :angel: :angel:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn DAY1 thats rough bro, in my prayers for sure.


BIGGS- your right bro, no excuse for ever talking shit, thats why i accepted the challenge---im still just starting, and asking questions----i dont talk shit like that


----------



## LowandBeyond

GO COLTS!!!


----------



## Kirby

DA BEARS!!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

goooooo panthers lol


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 21 2007, 11:09 PM~7049578
> *goooooo panthers lol
> *


 :uh: now thats a nono :nono:


----------



## Kirby

Go to your room mitch!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

COWBOYS


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 10:52 PM~7050149
> *COWBOYS
> *


cowboys, whose that? wasntt hat like the worst team in the nfl this season :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 09:52 PM~7050149
> *COWBOYS
> *


U MEAN THEIR CHEERLEADERS


----------



## tyhodge07

colts r on a roll aint no stoppin em now...


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2007, 07:55 PM~7048482
> *sorry to hear that bro hopefully the little one pulls through. :angel:  :angel:
> *


x2

Sorry to hear that homie. Our prayers are with your family.....


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 21 2007, 07:25 PM~7048200
> *IT'S SUCK'S THAT YOU GUY'S DON'T LIVE HERE IN WEST COAST.. NOT A CLOUD IN THE SKY. :biggrin:
> *


I'll second that biggs, today was perfect. No clouds, not too hot, not too cool.....just another so. california day... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2007, 10:12 PM~7050410
> *I'll second that biggs, today was perfect.  No clouds, not too hot, not too cool.....just another so. california day...  :biggrin:
> *



its 28 here right now, and pouring freezing rain-----but I dont mind, make for good starbucks runs, and back to work on the cars by the window  

sucks walking across campus when I have classes though


----------



## robocon

somtimes i get lazy,it's cold here and i dont have an airbrush. so i get stuck on building, any hints or advice on getting my ass moving? i've been building for 12 years so it's not like i dont know what's going on.i wanna built ,i just cant even though i think about it all the time. i write my ideas on paper,then i cant find the papers. go figure.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 21 2007, 09:04 PM~7049503
> *GO COLTS!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 22 2007, 12:05 AM~7051065
> *somtimes i get lazy,it's cold here and i dont have an airbrush. so i get stuck on building, any hints or advice on getting my ass moving? i've been building for 12 years so it's not like i dont know what's going on.i wanna built ,i just cant even though i think about it all the time. i write my ideas on paper,then i cant find the papers. go figure.
> *



-lay off the pipe. uffin: uffin: 
-it makes me lazy and forgetfull too. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
- top drawer


----------



## 1low64

Damn! Biggs sure had his pantaloons in a bunch earlier...wish I woulda been here to feed the fire! :0


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 08:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


Thoughts and Prayers ...keep your chin up

The valdiviezo Family


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 21 2007, 11:24 PM~7051232
> *Damn! Biggs sure had his pantaloons in a bunch earlier...wish I woulda been here to feed the fire!  :0
> *


shit son, yo big ass aint tryin to feed anything. You wishing that fire was feedin you. :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 21 2007, 09:30 PM~7048244
> *Damn...Yesterday we got hit with alot of snow here in KS...My cousin and her husband where going to Witchita..A city about an hour away from Hutchinson...And they lost control of there car and were struck by a Jeep and a Explorer...My cousin was killed on impact and her husband died within shortly after....The worst part was that their 20 month old daughter was also killed....their oldest daughter 6 yrs old is in severe condition with two collapsed lungs and head trauma....My cousin was more like a big sis to me only 23 yrs old...Her husband only 25 and was my boy forever...we kicked it all the time used to build together and go to model shows.....Like is a trip ya know...one minute your here and the next you can be gone....I just can't believer there gone...When their daughter arrived at the hospital they had to sedate her cause she was hystrical asking where is mommy and daddy....The hardest part will be if she is able to pull through trying to explain why mom and dad ain't here no more.....Damn....I just can't imagine if that where to happen to me or my ex wife...makes me really appricate my kids and realize how much i love them...
> *


Damn Homie
Keep your head up. Be strong. RIP :angel:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2007, 01:55 AM~7051905
> *shit son,  yo big ass aint tryin to feed anything.  You wishing that fire was feedin you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *



lmao----i can see why biggs was so pissy, I am too-------ive only been building models for a couple of months now, and all I have seen since I started is DRAMA---its like a fucking middle school full of little ghetto teenage girls sometimes lmao-----not talking about any of the builders on here, but all the kids that just jump on to talk mad shit about how their box stock cars painted with a 6 inch wide paintbrush and house paint is the shit, and how we cant build cars drive me up the wall...

which is why I wanted to have a one on one or two on two buildoff against mcls or atx----since laquisadominikaroshikamoquisa says that we can build DONKS on his level.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2007, 12:55 AM~7051905
> *shit son,  yo big ass aint tryin to feed anything.  You wishing that fire was feedin you.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0
> *



Not so much. I've been eating alot better and hittin the weights again.  Don't forget...I got homies in Indiana...one wrong comment from you, I make a call and your hit by a Pinto doing 35 on the interstate...or even worse, your gettin pitchforked by a very large and dirty white man with a straw hat and overalls. hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

WELL-------->


Since "the little rascals" CALLED ME OUT for a buildoff, and then went into hibernation for 3 days now responding to any of my 10 pms, or posts on the 2 threads trying to get it going, I am going to go start on a new project anyways since I kinda got my hopes up, if they want to still go they can just start after  Ill make a new post in a bit for it, gonna be another 1970 impala-----probably gonna have it sprayed a limish colored kandy green, a lighter yellowish kandy, or an orange kinda kandy.

mini and zack helped with names----LIMETIME if its green, if not, STICKY SITUATION. what do you guys think? 

Let me go get started on this thing, pics will come later im gonna try to knock out a good bit of work


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 12:13 PM~7054623
> *WELL-------->
> Since "the little rascals" CALLED ME OUT for a buildoff, and then went into hibernation for 3 days now responding to any of my 10 pms, or posts on the 2 threads trying to get it going, I am going to go start on a new project anyways since I kinda got my hopes up, if they want to still go they can just start after   Ill make a new post in a bit for it, gonna be another 1970 impala-----probably gonna have it sprayed a limish colored kandy green, a lighter yellowish kandy, or an orange kinda kandy.
> 
> mini and zack helped with names----LIMETIME if its green, if not, STICKY SITUATION.  what do you guys think?
> 
> Let me go get started on this thing, pics will come later im gonna try to knock out a good bit of work
> *



I Hope Its A Rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 01:15 PM~7054640
> *I Hope Its A Rag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hno:
> *




I thought about it!!! but I didnt have a boot for it  my year long buildoff car will be a rag with a working top made from steel rod  this one will run the ttops  and the suicide hinges that open in instead of swinging out, with folding seats, full length console, etc!


----------



## 408models

Anybody know who these belong too????


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2007, 04:32 PM~7055303
> *Anybody know who these belong too????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not positive but i thought they belonged to coast one


----------



## zfelix

i just pattern'd my 58 it was suposed to be ghost patterns but u can hardly see them :angry: but its a nice candy apple red :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

lets see zack!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7055402
> *not positive but i thought they belonged to coast one
> *


i think your right. found them in a different forum.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 02:14 PM~7055605
> *lets see zack!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=313625


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2007, 02:19 PM~7055656
> *i think your right. found them in a different forum.
> *



Yup...Coast One.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2007, 01:32 PM~7055303
> *Anybody know who these belong too????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SMILEY PM ME, NEXT TIME YOUR HERE I'LL SHOW YOU HOW THE PATTERNS ARE DONE.


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 21 2007, 03:02 PM~7046002
> *hey lowridermodels, i got those wheels thanks again man
> *


and did you get the plaques?


----------



## zfelix

Hey model Tech Thanks i Got That Package Today And I Got The Deuce all Hinged Up :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got them in today...beto your's are on the way primo.


----------



## S-10sForever

i want one sooo bad!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## S-10sForever

thats the one i want to what you got planned for it?


----------



## 408models

thay look nice bro. i think walmart has some finally down here.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 05:26 PM~7056834
> *thats the one i want to what you got planned for it?
> *


 for sale.


----------



## S-10sForever

how much for the opened one? or a bithday gift mabey? haha jokeing


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

HERES A MAGNUM IM WORKIN ON JUST A STOCK BUILD JUST THREW SOME RIMS ON ....JUST TRYIN 2 FINISH SOMTHING AND I DUNNO HOW 2 FOIL SO I STARTED ON THIS.....JUST NEEDS PAINT AND THE INTERIOR.....


----------



## S-10sForever

cool i like those rims!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 07:24 PM~7056820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just got this kit the other day, pretty nice. Looks like it goes together just like a diecast would.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 06:24 PM~7056820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn

anybody got a chrome revell cadillac kit for sale :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 22 2007, 04:57 PM~7057170
> *anybody got a chrome revell cadillac kit for sale :dunno:
> *



I think The Donk Caddys Have Chrome Undies :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

i have donk chrome undies but i need the lowrider ones


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 07:47 PM~7057059
> *cool i like those rims!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 05:04 PM~7057244
> *i have donk chrome undies but i need the lowrider ones
> *



Whats is The Difference in the donk one ?? i know its raised up but theres no way u can cut it down or modify it??? i havnt Got The Kit Yet So i dont Know


----------



## S-10sForever

well im not sure there really weird looking hears a picture of them.


----------



## zfelix

From here The Rear end Looks Cool But The Front end looks kinda weird :dunno:

and thanks for the pictures cause i been wanting to get this kit to see how the undercarrige looks


----------



## S-10sForever

yeah thats what i thought i donno how to fix the front without messing up the chrome because the chrome looks REALLY good


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 05:17 PM~7057343
> *yeah thats what i thought i donno how to fix the front without messing up the chrome because the chrome looks REALLY good
> *



i would just use the front off of the lowrider kit then the rest of the under carrige from the donk LOL


And I think Its Stoopid The Plate The Under Carrige For The Donk But All THe Lowrider Gets is Lower Control arms :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 07:16 PM~7057335
> *From here The Rear end Looks Cool But The Front end looks kinda weird :dunno:
> 
> and thanks for the pictures cause i been wanting to get this kit to see how the undercarrige looks
> *


THE REAR END IS PERFECT FOR LOCKUP...THE FRONT END SUCKS ASS...THE INTERIOR IS ALSO WACK....THE KIT IS ONLY GOOD FOR THE REAR END


----------



## S-10sForever

what do you recomend for the front end i was thinking about useing it too look like its got hydros and just dumbing the rear end?

BTW no problem for the pics bro


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 05:21 PM~7057368
> *what do you recomend for the front end i was thinking about useing it too look like its got hydros and just dumbing the rear end?
> 
> BTW no problem for the pics bro
> *



Shit i DUnno Use The Lowrider chrome Front End And Lock up the Back With The Chrome Donk Rearend


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 22 2007, 05:20 PM~7057366
> *THE REAR END IS PERFECT FOR LOCKUP...THE FRONT END SUCKS ASS...THE INTERIOR IS ALSO WACK....THE KIT IS ONLY GOOD FOR THE REAR END
> *



Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 22 2007, 07:23 PM~7057386
> *Thanks Homie :thumbsup:
> *


  ANYTIME...


----------



## S-10sForever

the interior kinda neat i thought. all button tuck


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 06:44 PM~7057023
> *HERES A MAGNUM IM WORKIN ON JUST A STOCK BUILD JUST THREW SOME RIMS ON ....JUST TRYIN 2 FINISH SOMTHING AND I DUNNO HOW 2 FOIL SO I STARTED ON THIS.....JUST NEEDS PAINT AND THE INTERIOR.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it scoob! no more mock ups! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 22 2007, 11:11 PM~7058991
> *Damn it scoob! no more mock ups!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: wtf its not a mock up :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 10:12 PM~7059001
> *:uh: wtf its not a mock up :angry:
> *


i dont see it rollin, now do ya? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

lol i'm playin with you! did you finish that other car you were workin on? I've been stuck building this damn belvedere for the past 2 weeks..works been keepin me away :sad:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i say it's a mock-up


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jan 22 2007, 11:13 PM~7059021-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont see it rollin, now do ya? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how the fuck you gonna see it rollin in a pic :twak:
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Jan 22 2007, 11:14 PM~7059024
> *lol i'm playin with you! did you finish that other car you were workin on? I've been stuck building this damn belvedere for the past 2 weeks..works been keepin me away :sad:
> *


what the regal??nah im trying 2 finish this cause i dunno how 2 foil yet and this doesnt need foiling....that sucks for you :tongue:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 10:16 PM~7059051
> *how the fuck you gonna see it rollin in a pic  :twak:
> 
> what the regal??nah im trying 2 finish this cause i dunno how 2 foil yet and this doesnt need foiling....that sucks for you :tongue:
> *


ahh forgot u cam takes slow shitty pics  :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

get your ass some foil! It's a pain in the ass process but looks better then silver paint!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

WELL AT LEAST YOUR MOCK-UP'S ARE GETTING BETTER.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:23 PM~7059114
> *WELL AT LEAST YOUR MOCK-UP'S ARE GETTING BETTER.
> *


im just tryin 2 finish somthin i think will look good.. i dont have the skills that most of you guys do so im tryin aight...


----------



## tyhodge07

awww scoob needs a hug, wheres atx at :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HOW ABOUT BOQUITA SHANANDA MOSHICA WASHINGTON..SHE WILL GIVE HIM A HUG. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

:roflmao: haha poor scooby :tears: Dont worry bro, you make mock-up's look so easy! It makes me want to better myself at mock ups. We are just messin with ya, we were sad when you took your 2 day vacation last week.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 10:30 PM~7059194
> *:uh:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SCOOBY 
YOU CAN START A M.C.C. CALLED THE MOCK-UP MASTER'S YOU WILL GET A BUNCH OF MEMBER'S ON HERE IM PRETTY SURE.

SCOOBY PREZ.
S-10FOREVER V. PREZ.
CARLA. SGT AT ARMS.











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH MY GOD MY SIDE HURT'S


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7059274
> *SCOOBY
> YOU CAN START A M.C.C. CALLED THE MOCK-UP MASTER'S YOU WILL GET A BUNCH OF MEMBER'S ON HERE IM PRETTY SURE.
> 
> SCOOBY PREZ.
> S-10FOREVER  V. PREZ.
> CARLA. SGT AT ARMS.
> DIDIMAKEYASCREAM PHOTOGRAPHER
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: OH MY GOD MY SIDE HURT'S
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I BETTER BE COOL BEFORE I GET CHALLENGED TO MOCK-UP OFF.


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks biggs


----------



## S-10sForever

Wait why am i in that i only have ONE mock up right now!  :scrutinize: :ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 10:44 PM~7059309
> *I BETTER BE COOL BEFORE I GET CHALLENGED TO MOCK-UP OFF.
> *


might be a close one, but i think scoob would pull it off, he's master


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 10:46 PM~7059322
> *Wait why am i in that i only have ONE mock up right now!    :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


its cool now, atleast u can rep a club  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kirby

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 09:46 PM~7059322
> *Wait why am i in that i only have ONE mock up right now!    :scrutinize:  :ugh:
> *


WHEN YOU PUT PAINT ON IT, WE WILL TAKE YOU OFF THAT LIST. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Alrighty then!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

MUM M.C.C 


MOCK UP MASTERS MODEL CAR CLUB


MUMA 

MOCK UP MASTER OF AMERICA MODEL CAR CLUB


----------



## S-10sForever

You all seem to be into it WANNA JOIN???!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 22 2007, 09:56 PM~7059411
> *MUM  M.C.C
> MOCK UP MASTERS MODEL CAR CLUB
> MUMA
> 
> MOCK UP MASTER OF AMERICA MODEL CAR CLUB
> 
> *


MOCK-UP MASTER MODEL CAR CLUB OF AMERICA


----------



## Kirby

:scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 09:57 PM~7059422
> *You all seem to be into it WANNA JOIN???!!!!
> *


YOU CAN COUNT ME IN. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

if biggs is in lmao---ill consider it too 


















NOTTTTTTTT


----------



## tyhodge07

M.O.M.M.A. "masters of mock-up models of america" :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SO IF THEY HAVE A CLUB CALLED MOCK-UP MASTER'S 

THEIR SHOULD BE ONE CALLED NO PIC BUILDER MODEL CAR CLUB TOO! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:11 PM~7059585
> *SO IF THEY HAVE A CLUB CALLED  MOCK-UP MASTER'S
> 
> THEIR SHOULD BE ONE CALLED NO PIC BUILDER MODEL CAR CLUB TOO! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever

Or mabey one for poeple that talk and dont build? :rofl: :dunno: 





Just kidding!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 11:14 PM~7059631
> *Or mabey one for poeple that talk and dont build? :rofl:  :dunno:
> Just kidding!!!!
> *


u set urself up on this one, i wont say shit.... "thinks to hisself, a month + ago, hmmmmm" :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever

huh? wheres your models???


----------



## twinn




----------



## S-10sForever

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 11:18 PM~7059670
> *huh? wheres your models???
> *


try the search button  not much, but i can post pics of a few started ones, i just take time, and plus i dont got much time, i gotta kid to raise, and alotta work to support my family... u dont got an excuse :0


----------



## tyhodge07

the best model i built is the one in my sig, shes a work in progress still :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever

You dont know shit about my life so shut it......


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## twinn

children children


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 11:20 PM~7059701
> *You dont know shit about my life so shut it......
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


well... i do know, u "live" 500 miles from walmart and 700 from mc donalds.. which is hard to believe, and u moved 7 times in 1 week, claim to have pics of ur progress and never showed em, dissapeared for a month logged on at truck stops to see what ya missed and still made more excuses, and now finally catchin up postin progress pics :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

TWINN WHAT HAPPEN WITH THEM HOT LINK'S??? SAVE ME ANY. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:23 PM~7059724
> *TWINN WHAT HAPPEN WITH THEM HOT LINK'S??? SAVE ME ANY. :biggrin:
> *


lthey should be out soon :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 22 2007, 11:25 PM~7059748
> *lthey should be out soon :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 08:44 PM~7059309
> *I BETTER BE COOL BEFORE I GET CHALLENGED TO MOCK-UP OFF.
> *





Oh shit! I'm dyin! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 22 2007, 10:27 PM~7059764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM TWINN IS THAT WHAT YOU SHIT OUT. U BETTER GO CHECK YOURSELF OUT.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 10:30 PM~7059784
> *Oh shit! I'm dyin! :roflmao:
> *


I HAVENT DONE A MOCK-UP IN YEAR'S BRO. YOU NEVER KNOW. I MIGHT JUST GET BEAT THIS TIME. :0


----------



## S-10sForever

didimakeyascream can you say stalker???? :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:32 PM~7059816
> *I HAVENT DONE A MOCK-UP IN YEAR'S BRO. YOU NEVER KNOW. I MIGHT JUST GET BEAT THIS TIME. :0
> *


 :0 scoob left us, he really does need a hug


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 09:32 PM~7059816
> *I HAVENT DONE A MOCK-UP IN YEAR'S BRO. YOU NEVER KNOW. I MIGHT JUST GET BEAT THIS TIME. :0
> *




I feel you there bro...last time I even saw anything halfway mocked up from you was the big 57 when I was there last April.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 11:33 PM~7059820
> *didimakeyascream can you say stalker???? :roflmao:
> *


stalker :dunno:
man, we've all heard ur excuses, problems, w/e u call em over n over n over.. im pretty sure everyone knows ur "problems" well "excuses" its one of them


----------



## S-10sForever

Well im outta hear guys have a great night everyone!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 11:35 PM~7059844
> *Well im outta hear guys have a great night everyone!!!!
> *


:wave: later man


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 10:35 PM~7059844
> *Well im outta hear guys have a great night everyone!!!!
> *


figures! cant take the heat!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:31 PM~7059803
> *DAM TWINN IS THAT WHAT YOU SHIT OUT.  U BETTER GO CHECK YOURSELF OUT.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my shit is beautiful isnt it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 22 2007, 09:54 PM~7060027
> *my shit is beautiful isnt it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I feel odd for saying it...but yes, yes it is.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 22 2007, 10:56 PM~7060046
> *I feel odd for saying it...but yes, yes it is.
> *


LOOK'S GOOD HOMIE. 
DAM I CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS MONTH'S OVER THEN IT'S ON. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

why is it that about 90+% of glass houses are posted front up, ass down?


----------



## twinn

hno: hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 10:58 PM~7060066
> *why is it that about 90+% of glass houses are posted front up, ass down?
> *




I like it face down ass up 


twinn looks sick bro!


biggggggggssss-----i wanna see more of your nnl project!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WILL POST IT UP NEXT WEEK. COMPLETE! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 12:05 AM~7060123
> *I WILL POST IT UP NEXT WEEK. COMPLETE! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 a week


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 12:05 AM~7060123
> *I WILL POST IT UP NEXT WEEK. COMPLETE! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 11:05 PM~7060125
> *:0  a week
> *


YUP NEXT WEEK. 
THIS WAY THEY AIN'T GOT NO TIME TO RUN BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD.
I GOT A FEW GUY'S GUNNING FOR ME. I ALREADY SHOWED THEM MORE THEN I SHOULD OF.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 12:09 AM~7060157
> *YUP NEXT WEEK.
> THIS WAY THEY AIN'T GOT NO TIME TO RUN BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD.
> I GOT A FEW GUY'S GUNNING FOR ME. I ALREADY SHOWED THEM MORE THEN I SHOULD OF.
> *


well they might not even show up n e ways


----------



## 1low64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 11:10 PM~7060168
> *well they might not even show up n e ways
> *


I HADE A FEW GUY'S SAY THEY WHERE GOING TO GET ME THIS YEAR ,, BUT LIKE YOU SAID THEY WON'T EVEN SHOW UP. I GOT 3 OUT 4 SO FAR.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 12:12 AM~7060189
> *I HADE A FEW GUY'S SAY THEY WHERE GOING TO GET ME THIS YEAR ,, BUT LIKE YOU SAID THEY WON'T EVEN SHOW UP. I GOT 3 OUT 4 SO FAR.
> *


:thumbsup: i havent seen n e one elses, but ur work on this is gonna be crazy, u got some amazing work and alot of detail into it..


----------



## 1low64

The rims suck...I have seen 14 year olds build better ones. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 22 2007, 11:16 PM~7060233
> *:thumbsup: i havent seen n e one elses, but ur work on this is gonna be crazy, u got some amazing work and alot of detail into it..
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. I WILL TRY MY BEST.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 12:16 AM~7060239
> *The rims suck...I have seen 14 year olds build better ones. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 lets not talk about it n e more.. peoples gonna start goin crazy wantin to see pics and buggin biggs out the ass.. lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 23 2007, 12:17 AM~7060251
> *THANK'S HOMIE. I WILL TRY MY BEST.
> *


get some pics for us from the show too... ecspecially the ones ur up against


----------



## 1low64

I've seen it...could see the newest pics right now if I wanted too...or if Biggs wanted to fuck with putting the pics on the computer...let people bug him...he knows how to handle them. Just wait till its done bro...just wait. It's gonna be everywhere.


----------



## wagonguy

anyone know how to make the links in my signature work

i want it to say

"My Myspace Page"

but i dotn know how to do that? :dunno:

will someone PM me the answer, cuz its a paint in the ass keeping up with this thread lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 12:19 AM~7060272
> *I've seen it...could see the newest pics right now if I wanted too...or if Biggs wanted to fuck with putting the pics on the computer...let people bug him...he knows how to handle them. Just wait till its done bro...just wait. It's gonna be everywhere.
> *


im waitin, ive been waitin hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 22 2007, 10:19 PM~7060279
> *anyone know how to make the links in my signature work
> 
> i want it to say
> 
> "My Myspace Page"
> 
> but i dotn know how to do that?  :dunno:
> 
> will someone PM me the answer, cuz its a paint in the ass keeping up with this thread lol
> *




Use this...where is says INSERT LINK, insert your myspace link.


 My Myspace Page


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jan 23 2007, 12:19 AM~7060279
> *anyone know how to make the links in my signature work
> 
> i want it to say
> 
> "My Myspace Page"
> 
> but i dotn know how to do that?  :dunno:
> 
> will someone PM me the answer, cuz its a paint in the ass keeping up with this thread lol
> *


url=http://www.myspace.com/theoneandonlybigmeezy]My Myspace Page[/url


----------



## tyhodge07

or copy what i put but put [ in the beginning than ] at the end


----------



## Models IV Life

LOLOL..HOW ABOUT "LOOKIE LOU'S MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL
ALOT OF LOOKIE LOU'S ON HERE AND NOTHING POSTED. AHHH "STARTED PROJECTS MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 23 2007, 12:24 AM~7060723
> *LOLOL..HOW ABOUT "LOOKIE LOU'S MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL
> ALOT OF LOOKIE LOU'S ON HERE AND NOTHING POSTED. AHHH "STARTED PROJECTS MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THOSE ARE SOME GOOD ONE'S FRED


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 22 2007, 11:24 PM~7060723
> *LOLOL..HOW ABOUT "LOOKIE LOU'S MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL
> ALOT OF LOOKIE LOU'S ON HERE AND NOTHING POSTED. AHHH "STARTED PROJECTS MODEL CAR CLUB"..LOL
> *



Lookie Lou's is the one! :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

LOLOL..YUP.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 12:41 AM~7060816
> *Lookie Lou's is the one! :roflmao:
> *



ALL LOOKIE LOU'S WELCOME TO JOIN.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:45 PM~7060836
> *ALL LOOKIE LOU'S WELCOME TO JOIN.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:45 PM~7060836
> *ALL LOOKIE LOU'S WELCOME TO JOIN.
> *



We better be carefull bro...with a club like that...they could destroy the M.C.B.A. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :0 :0


----------



## S-10sForever

:wave: whats up lowandbeyond?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 01:41 AM~7061021
> *:wave: whats up lowandbeyond?
> *



not a damn thing, just lookie louin I guess, since I have nothin to post up. :uh: 
Don't look like anyone else does either.


----------



## S-10sForever

Nope its to late to do anything i guess.


----------



## S-10sForever

Build anything lately lowandbeyond? any projects?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 02:10 AM~7061074
> *Build anything lately lowandbeyond? any projects?
> *


last one was the 66 rivi I posted. Took me a whole day to build. Just kinda slapped it together real quick since we got snow and cold weather right now. It was already painted so I ran with it. Gotta polish it out still and bring some shine back. LOL It still has the sticky marks from the BMF. Slapped it together and took pics. Just been trying to get some started kits done and out of the way. 

I have alot of projects started but don't wanna post up mock up pics. :uh: 

The wife and kids will be gone this weekend, so I can get somemore shit painted with out the ol lady saying the house smells like paint.


----------



## S-10sForever

Nice yeah that 66 its cool man, really like what you did with it! I hear ya with the paint smell lol, my girl dant like the smell haha


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 02:28 AM~7061095
> *Nice yeah that 66 its cool man, really like what you did with it! I hear ya with the paint smell lol, my girl dant like the smell haha
> *



If it was just my ol lady I'd tell her to shut the fuck up and live with it, but its the 2 kids that don't need to be around it. LOL. 
The boy already likes the smell of walmart HOK kandy, thats probally not a good thing. He says it smells like candy.


----------



## drnitrus

Good Mornin!!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 23 2007, 07:43 AM~7061362
> *Good Mornin!!
> *


buenos dias


----------



## MARINATE

ALOT OF CLOWIN GOING ON IN HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

T I D B M C B I L T T T A E E B W I W P B O O T H I A M O S M. C . C INC


THE I DONT BUILD MODEL CARS BUT I LOVE TO TALK TRASH ABOUE EVERYONE ELSES BUILDS WHILE I WILL PROBABLY BE OUT OF THIS HOBBY IN A MONTH OR SO MODEL CAR CLUB INCORPORATED


handful of those on here ! ROLLL CALLLLL


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 08:38 AM~7062191
> *T I D B M C B I L T T T A E E B  W I W P B O O T H I A M O S        M. C . C    INC
> THE I DONT BUILD MODEL CARS BUT I LOVE TO TALK TRASH ABOUE EVERYONE ELSES BUILDS WHILE I WILL PROBABLY BE OUT OF THIS HOBBY IN A MONTH OR SO        MODEL CAR CLUB      INCORPORATED
> handful of those on here !  ROLLL CALLLLL
> *




Aight, now how long did it take you to come up with that? Shit is too funny. I hope they dont need a logo! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 23 2007, 11:36 AM~7063140
> *Aight, now how long did it take you to come up with that? Shit is too funny. I hope they dont need a logo!  :biggrin:
> *




haha---im making their PLAQUES right now, its gonna take me a while, and its gonna have to be in the bed of a truck seein as how many letters it has lol.


i just typed all the shit that was pissing me off, then did the letters for it ha


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 22 2007, 11:45 PM~7060836
> *ALL LOOKIE LOU'S WELCOME TO JOIN.
> *


i wanna join where do i sign :wave: i'm a lookie lou


----------



## 408models

Oh shit, i've been lmaof from page 285 to here. All you guys are to much man, Hey 1low64 i'm with you bro TWINS turd looks good but i do feel wierd saying it though :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He's ra regular REMBRANT. Maybe he can start makeing some of those rare models instead of resin. :roflmao:

DAMN YOU GUYS MAKE LAUGH...


----------



## S-10sForever

Good Afternoon everyone!!! :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 23 2007, 01:04 PM~7064245
> *Good Afternoon everyone!!! :wave:
> *


 :around: :wave: :around:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2007, 01:02 PM~7064230
> *Oh shit, i've been lmaof from page 285 to here. All you guys are to much man, Hey 1low64 i'm with you bro TWINS turd looks good but i do feel wierd saying it though  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He's ra regular REMBRANT. Maybe he can start makeing some of those rare models instead of resin. :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN YOU GUYS MAKE LAUGH...
> *



I feel you bro...it felt odd saying it. For his sake I hope they smell as good as they look, cuzz if not...that would be "SHITTY!" :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i have 4 projects right now,me and mitches builds make me have to put the other three aside


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 23 2007, 01:34 PM~7064463
> *i have 4 projects right now,me  and mitches builds make me have to put the other three aside
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## SOLO1

here you go MINI thank :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 23 2007, 02:16 PM~7064792
> *here you go MINI thank  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: 
I LIKE THAT SOLO LOOKS SAWEEEEEET


----------



## SOLO1

I got it from MINI. but thanks


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 23 2007, 02:24 PM~7064841
> *I got it from MINI. but thanks
> *


SHAME SHAME :nono: :nono: 

BUILD ONE HOMIE :biggrin: JJ/K LOL


----------



## SOLO1

I got a few in the works now. I should be done with my cutty tonight.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 23 2007, 03:02 PM~7064230
> *Oh shit, i've been lmaof from page 285 to here. All you guys are to much man, Hey 1low64 i'm with you bro TWINS turd looks good but i do feel wierd saying it though  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: He's ra regular REMBRANT. Maybe he can start makeing some of those rare models instead of resin. :roflmao:
> 
> DAMN YOU GUYS MAKE LAUGH...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7065056
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

DO THEY STILL MAKE THEM VW BEETLES .........NOT THE 2000 MODEL THE OLD SKOOL ONES


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 23 2007, 06:34 PM~7065719
> *DO THEY STILL MAKE THEM VW BEETLES .........NOT THE 2000 MODEL THE OLD SKOOL ONES
> *


I think they might....A few years ago I picked one up at a swap meet. It was that VW from that one disney movie..about the bug...can't member the name but I bought it and built it for my daughter.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 23 2007, 05:36 PM~7065738
> *I think they might....A few years ago I picked one up at a swap meet.  It was that  VW from that one disney movie..about the bug...can't member the name but I bought it and built it for my daughter.
> *


I BUILT 1 A FEWS YRS BACK ALSO I MADE IT A DANCER AND I FOUND THE INTERIOR FOR IT WHEN I WAS CLEANING MY CLOSET .........SO I WANT TO BUILD ANOTHER ONE BUT HAVENT SEEN THEM AROUND


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 23 2007, 06:36 PM~7065738
> *I think they might....A few years ago I picked one up at a swap meet.  It was that  VW from that one disney movie..about the bug...can't member the name but I bought it and built it for my daughter.
> *


Herbie


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 23 2007, 06:41 PM~7065757
> *Herbie
> *



Yeah!! Thats it! The car was alive or somethign like that. Yeah I built it exactly the way the car looked but I painted it pearl white instead...and put some wires on it..lol..instead of his name being herbie it was Horacio :roflmao:


----------



## Project59

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

MINE CAME MOLDED IN PINK I THINK


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 23 2007, 06:45 PM~7065784
> *MINE CAME MOLDED IN PINK I THINK
> *


look familiar, yeah i went and bought it. i can find you another until i feel like buying that one too :cheesy:


----------



## ghettodreams

anybody got a crome kit for a 59 impala that they want to sell ?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 23 2007, 06:06 PM~7065919
> *look familiar, yeah i went and bought it. i can find you another until i feel like buying that one too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U BASTARD :guns: I WAS GONA GO BUY IT YESTERDAY :banghead: NEXT TIME IM BUYING ANYTHING THAT I LOOK AT TWICE.....HEY U GOIN TO W.O.W


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 23 2007, 07:14 PM~7065976
> *U BASTARD :guns: I WAS GONA GO BUY IT YESTERDAY :banghead: NEXT TIME IM BUYING ANYTHING THAT I LOOK AT TWICE.....HEY U GOIN TO W.O.W
> *


lol i told you i know where to get another one it got 4 i dont need more. i start school saturday so i wont be hitting any picnics this year but ill be working on my truck


----------



## zfelix

since scooby isnt here i'l do teh honors 




















:wave:














































:roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


this shit again :angry: aint seen it n like 2 3 weeks


----------



## mitchapalooza65

didimakeyouscream-----me either



but 10 members have joined in those few weeks, who will NEVER build anything---slowing it down......plan on seeing that shit a lot 






fucking shamika


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 09:29 PM~7067056
> *didimakeyouscream-----me either
> but 10 members have joined in those few weeks, who will NEVER build anything---slowing it down......plan on seeing that shit a lot
> fucking shamika
> *


cant blame it on her, shes been a member for almost a yr :0

New Member

Posts: 14
Joined: Mar 2006


----------



## zfelix

True The Server Has Been Koo But the Past 3 days it fucked up on me 3 or 4 times :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 23 2007, 02:24 PM~7064841
> *I got it from MINI. but thanks
> *



YOU GOT IT WHERE??? www.betoscustomdesigns.com AT A GREAT PRICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 23 2007, 02:24 PM~7064841
> *I got it from MINI. but thanks
> *



YOU GOT IT WHERE??? www.betoscustomdesigns.com AT A GREAT PRICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn solo, u get that from mini :cheesy:






























:roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

lmao hey solo where'd you get that? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

hey, how about we have a poll or a judging at the end of the year for model of the year... hopper of the year, queer of the year, mock up of the year etc... and this will all be from each build off, just the best of the year :dunno: yes or no


----------



## Kirby

Yes i would like to nominate a few people for queer of the year lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 23 2007, 09:52 PM~7067421
> *Yes i would like to nominate a few people for queer of the year lol
> *


cant nominate urself for n e of these tho :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

but for real, good idea or no, queer of the year was a joke unless u would really want it, and mock up of the year we can say scoob wins already. so the rest and we add more, :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I have one of these c160 rc planes up for sale, 75 inch wingspan-----comes with no engine, electronics----but does come prebuilt, prepainted, with everything else  I will sell it for $325 if anyone is interested PM me.























I will also be taking a 4 month-6 month break from building RC chassis, to take on more 1/24th scale projects that I can finish up-------so throughout the month of february, if ANYONE would like one build similar to these shown, let me know I am dropping the price $100 dollars for one month only to $375. 




























































I will also be selling the 77 caddi promo hopper build by Jevries for $225-----he will not make anymore of these, and as you already know, getting ANYTHING from the genius of working models is rare! If your not familiar with it, here is also a link to the video---realistic rear lift, and realistic front hop, radio control 

































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os




PLEASE PM me if interested, I will clean out my box now. ENJOY THE PICS


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7067610
> *I have one of these c160 rc planes up for sale, 75 inch wingspan-----comes with no engine, electronics----but does come prebuilt, prepainted, with everything else   I will sell it for $325 if anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be taking a 4 month-6 month break from building RC chassis, to take on more 1/24th scale projects that I can finish up-------so throughout the month of february, if ANYONE would like one build similar to these shown, let me know I am dropping the price $100 dollars for one month only to $375.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be selling the 77 caddi promo hopper build by Jevries for $225-----he will not make anymore of these, and as you already know, getting ANYTHING from the genius of working models is rare! If your not familiar with it, here is also a link to the video---realistic rear lift, and realistic front hop, radio control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os
> PLEASE PM me if interested, I will clean out my box now.  ENJOY THE PICS
> *



DAYYYYUM!!!! thats a good ass price for the rockcrawler rc trucks... i wish i had taht much


----------



## mitchapalooza65

that price is for ONLY the scratch built tube frame/links/lexan


----------



## drnitrus

http://members.aol.com/nnleast2007/


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP NITRUS!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jan 23 2007, 05:34 PM~7065719
> *DO THEY STILL MAKE THEM VW BEETLES .........NOT THE 2000 MODEL THE OLD SKOOL ONES
> *


yes, Revell made the pink one, they should still be around. Tamiya makes a real nice one too. The Herbie version is by Polar Lights and I haven't seen those for a while


----------



## drnitrus

What up kid!!!!

Another lovely mornin on LIL :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2007, 08:37 AM~7070107
> *What up kid!!!!
> 
> Another lovely mornin on LIL :biggrin:
> *



CHILLIN AT WORK!.....YUP ANOTHER DAY ON LAY IT LOW! :biggrin: 

WHATS CRACKIN ON THE CAPRICE?


----------



## drnitrus

Not too much. I layed down some paint on Monday night. Just a simple white paintjob. I never noticed my kit didnt come with a hood, so LowandBeyond is sending me one. Once that comes Ill paint that and in the meantime Im gonna try and get some foil on it. Should be done soon.


----------



## LowandBeyond

It should have left yesterday.


----------



## modeltech

CAN ANYONE SHOW ME A CONVINCING WAY TO ADD DRUMS OR DISC'C TO THE WIRES (MEANING WHEELS), SO THERE IS ALITTLE MORE REALISM TO WHEELS AND SUSPENSION??? ANY HELP OR PICS WOULD BE GREAT!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 24 2007, 09:53 AM~7070197
> *It should have left yesterday.
> *



SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2007, 08:43 AM~7070146
> *Not too much.  I layed down some paint on Monday night.  Just a simple white paintjob.  I never noticed my kit didnt come with a hood, so LowandBeyond is sending me one.  Once that comes Ill paint that and in the meantime Im gonna try and get some foil on it.  Should be done soon.
> *



sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

whatcha workin on?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2007, 09:23 AM~7070377
> *whatcha workin on?
> *


MOVING BRO...EVERYTHING IS PACKED UP HOMIE


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 24 2007, 10:25 AM~7070384
> *MOVING BRO...EVERYTHING IS PACKED UP HOMIE
> *



good luck! post up pics of the new work area when are all set!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2007, 09:29 AM~7070410
> *good luck!  post up pics of the new work area when are all set!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Morning gentlemen.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 10:31 AM~7070420
> *Morning gentlemen.
> *


mornin sir
ive been meaning to ask you how are the 1:1 impalas going?


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT UP 1LOW :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

good morning guys, this is early for me ha----gonna go work on the 70 in a bit


----------



## twinn

:wave: :biggrin: 
buenos dias


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 24 2007, 07:32 AM~7070426
> *mornin sir
> ive been meaning to ask you how are the 1:1 impalas going?
> *



They are going bro...slow but steady. Hopefully after today they will be going a whole lot faster though. If everything goes my way, I should have the 65 done by late spring and the 64 either done or damn close to done by the end of summer.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 24 2007, 09:57 AM~7070611
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> buenos dias
> *



que onda carnal! :wave: :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

WHERE THE HELL IS EVERYBODY!


----------



## modeltech

CAN ANYONE SHOW ME A CONVINCING WAY TO ADD DRUMS OR DISC'C TO THE WIRES (MEANING WHEELS), SO THERE IS ALITTLE MORE REALISM TO WHEELS AND SUSPENSION??? ANY HELP OR PICS WOULD BE GREAT!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

id like to try to put lugs into the discs im using on the 70, with nuts like biggs used-----and actually have the lugs come through the wheels and attach on using nuts


----------



## bigdogg323

morning raza :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 24 2007, 12:16 PM~7071193
> *CAN ANYONE SHOW ME A CONVINCING WAY TO ADD DRUMS OR DISC'C TO THE WIRES (MEANING WHEELS), SO THERE IS ALITTLE MORE REALISM TO WHEELS AND SUSPENSION??? ANY HELP OR PICS WOULD BE GREAT!!
> *


you can either kit bash some rotors from a kit
you can buy a set of rotors with calipers from pegasus
there are photo etch kits you can use also

these belong to 1faknd and modelsivlife they are the pegasus rotors if im not mistaken


----------



## modeltech

thanks bro!! ok, so it is acceptable that the rotors are as big as the rim??? and are on the outside of the wheel???


----------



## mitchapalooza65

jammed the ttops in the 70 this morning so far, molded the rear window valence into place but havent smoothed yet, and cut the jams for the trunk, have to finish those and put them into place before starting ont he door jams, and then if not tired the console 

just a lil fyi pics will be posted later


----------



## mitchapalooza65

jams and rear window valence are taking a while---i remade the ttops jams 3 times to be sure they were perfect, same for the trunk lol-----working slower than i thought, but t top and trunk jams will be posted up tonight-----probably it though because i want them to be right before starting on the doors


----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 03:51 PM~7072965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:LOOKS LIKE SOMEONES PLAYING STINKY PINKY !


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 03:51 PM~7072965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

HE'S JUST PACKING THE PEANUT BUTTER... :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: thats awesome :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 12:56 PM~7073004
> *HE'S JUST PACKING THE PEANUT BUTTER... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64

Playin a game of hide the weiner!


----------



## Mr Biggs

slidding down the hershey highway. ************. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

fucken server.........dam reprint. :angry:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 01:39 PM~7073399
> *slidding down the hershey highway.  ************. :0
> *



Smooth and steady.


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 24 2007, 02:51 PM~7072965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is this kit?


----------



## Mr Biggs

i am corn-hole-eo....take me to your leader. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 24 2007, 01:41 PM~7073412
> *what is this kit?
> *



Not a kit....its a resin caddy fleetwood.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 01:42 PM~7073420
> *i am corn-hole-eo....take me to your leader. :biggrin:
> *


You got T.P. for my bunghole?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 04:43 PM~7073427
> *You got T.P. for my bunghole?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 02:43 PM~7073427
> *You got T.P. for my bunghole?
> *


i wish they would bring back beavis & butt-head.  ...all i got left is south park.


----------



## S-10sForever

What is the url to scale auto magazine fourm? i cant get it.


Thanks


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 04:52 PM~7073495
> *What is the url to scale auto magazine fourm? i cant get it.
> Thanks
> *


but you heard that from me

http://www.scaleautomag.com/sca/community/forum/


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 04:49 PM~7073468
> *i wish they would bring back beavis & butt-head.  ...all i got left is south park.
> *


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 01:49 PM~7073468
> *i wish they would bring back beavis & butt-head.  ...all i got left is south park.
> *



Its still on late night on mtv and shit bro...or you could get the dvd's.


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks doc!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1low64

Biggs, what chrome kits do you have? Get at me dog!  Hit me on the 2way so I dont have to wait on the pc. :uh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 02:24 PM~7073803
> *:wave:
> *



i got teh Ko's Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 24 2007, 05:40 PM~7073947
> *i got teh Ko's Thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


no prob


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 03:06 PM~7073612
> *Biggs, what chrome kits do you have? Get at me dog!  Hit me on the 2way so I dont have to wait on the pc.  :uh:
> *


answer your dam 2-way, fatboy..i just hit it like 5 time's :angry:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

Im trying to build my first rat rod out of a 1931 Ford Model A sedan, Ive chopped the roof and cut the front a rear fenders off but i need to find images of this car all ratted out. Does anyone have or know where i can find pictures of this or any rat rods.

Thanks!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7067610
> *I have one of these c160 rc planes up for sale, 75 inch wingspan-----comes with no engine, electronics----but does come prebuilt, prepainted, with everything else   I will sell it for $325 if anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be taking a 4 month-6 month break from building RC chassis, to take on more 1/24th scale projects that I can finish up-------so throughout the month of february, if ANYONE would like one build similar to these shown, let me know I am dropping the price $100 dollars for one month only to $375.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be selling the 77 caddi promo hopper build by Jevries for $225-----he will not make anymore of these, and as you already know, getting ANYTHING from the genius of working models is rare! If your not familiar with it, here is also a link to the video---realistic rear lift, and realistic front hop, radio control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os
> PLEASE PM me if interested, I will clean out my box now.  ENJOY THE PICS
> *




TEE
TEE
TEE


----------



## kustombuilder

dam.i wish i had the money.


----------



## S-10sForever

Im trying to build my first rat rod out of a 1931 Ford Model A sedan, Ive chopped the roof and cut the front a rear fenders off but i need to find images of this car all ratted out. Does anyone have or know where i can find pictures of this or any rat rods.

Thanks!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 03:12 PM~7074255
> *Im trying to build my first rat rod out of a 1931 Ford Model A sedan, Ive chopped the roof and cut the front a rear fenders off but i need to find images of this car all ratted out. Does anyone have or know where i can find pictures of this or any rat rods.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> *


fucker we heard ya the first time :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

scaleautomag.com, just search rat rod im sure youll find one----and if you DONT



USE YOUR IMAGINATION, its better that way !!!!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 24 2007, 02:44 PM~7073986
> *answer your dam 2-way, fatboy..i just hit it like 5 time's  :angry:
> *



Yeah yeah yeah...I was taking a Biggs and wiping my Beto. :roflmao:


Beto the chrome whore!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7074255
> *Im trying to build my first rat rod out of a 1931 Ford Model A sedan, Ive chopped the roof and cut the front a rear fenders off but i need to find images of this car all ratted out. Does anyone have or know where i can find pictures of this or any rat rods.
> 
> Thanks!!!
> *


http://images.google.com/imghp?ie=UTF-8&oe...hl=en&tab=wi&q=

bookmark it, and never ask again for pics of anything.


----------



## S-10sForever

Am i the only one that doesnt get an e-mail from scaleautomag.com when i try to registure?>


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 06:29 PM~7074400
> *Am i the only one that doesnt get an e-mail from scaleautomag.com when i try to registure?>
> *


maybe you should be asking them that.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 24 2007, 03:28 PM~7074388
> *http://images.google.com/imghp?ie=UTF-8&oe...hl=en&tab=wi&q=
> 
> bookmark it, and never ask again for pics of anything.
> *


Damn, no shit bro!!!! :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

dont register, you like lolos and this site offers 1000000 times more than scaleautomag does------that site is good for saving pics thats about it, not much help on there. just search, or look around---theres a ratrod topic in the hotrod section


----------



## S-10sForever

I know i need to ask questions on that site Im into rat rods almost more than lowriders. soooo i just dont understand why they dont send me a e-mail with the activation thing...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 06:32 PM~7074437
> *I know i need to ask questions on that site Im into rat rods almost more than lowriders. soooo i just dont understand why they dont send me a e-mail with the activation thing...
> *


give it more then 3 minutes maybe.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 04:32 PM~7074437
> *I know i need to ask questions on that site Im into rat rods almost more than lowriders. soooo i just dont understand why they dont send me a e-mail with the activation thing...
> *




what do you need to ask? 



if you take my advice, and SEARCH on the forum.....you will find all of about 150 pictures of rat rods, full buildups, and thats all you need to know right there, its self explanatory. People find it offensive when you join, and 10 seconds into your membership your bombarding them with questions on how to do stuff...they will say the same thing we did, search


----------



## S-10sForever

Well i just need to know where they got a few parts thats all really i saved a bunch of chopping, channeling and all that pictures for my project i just wanted to know about a few parts


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 04:40 PM~7074513
> *Well i just need to know where they got a few parts thats all really i saved a bunch of chopping, channeling and all that pictures for my project i just wanted to know about a few parts
> *



k...well not sure what to tell ya about the email mess-----but anything they can tell you, the boys on here will know too----the majority of their parts are FABBED and not bought, i can tell u that much


----------



## BiggC

:uh: :uh:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

I just used easy off to take the paint off an old 77, it had about three layers of paint on it ....
that shit really works 
In didn't think it was going to strip the paint off that easy ....


----------



## S-10sForever

Well my major question is about hingeing the doors suicide useing the hinges from the kit. should i just try to flip them around or what?

Sorry about the bad pictures


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jan 24 2007, 03:49 PM~7074592
> *I just used easy off to take the paint off an old 77, it had about three layers of paint on it  ....
> that shit really works
> In didn't think it was going to strip the paint off that easy ....
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Jan 24 2007, 03:49 PM~7074592
> *I just used easy off to take the paint off an old 77, it had about three layers of paint on it  ....
> that shit really works
> In didn't think it was going to strip the paint off that easy ....
> *


That shit will strip the flesh off your bone...why wouldnt it strip paint?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 06:00 PM~7074700
> *That shit will strip the flesh off your bone...why wouldnt it strip paint?
> *


we use that shit at work to get the road stripe paint off the side of cars  works really good, just makes ur hands break out if u dont keep the shit off ur hands...


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Jan 23 2007, 06:42 PM~7066144
> *lol i told you i know where to get another one it got 4 i dont need more. i start school saturday so i wont be hitting any picnics this year but ill be working on my truck
> *


U GOT TO AT LEAST HIT UP 1 SHOW ......OR AT LEAST CHILL CHECK OUT SUM OF MY PROJECTS


----------



## tyhodge07

is the amt monte carlo hard to come by? i think its like a 78 or somethin... i seen one today first time ive seen one fs at a shop, they wanted like 12.99 for it..


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 07:09 PM~7074766
> *is the amt monte carlo hard to come by? i think its like a 78 or somethin... i seen one today first time ive seen one fs at a shop, they wanted like 12.99 for it..
> *


 :0 you better get that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 06:12 PM~7074788
> *:0 you better get that
> *


y, is it a hard to find kit?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 07:12 PM~7074793
> *y, is it a hard to find kit?
> *


yea it is


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 24 2007, 05:12 PM~7074788
> *:0 you better get that
> *


X12.99 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200070358543


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 04:16 PM~7074830
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=200070358543
> *



Shit I got one of those sittin in my room.




Was the monte a trumpeteer?


----------



## tyhodge07

heres the one im talkin about, its an 80 i guess... i didnt guess to far off
http://modelroundup.com/images/amt38187.jpg


----------



## pancho1969

whats the best clear to use on testers spray paint ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 24 2007, 06:20 PM~7074868
> *whats the best clear to use on testers spray paint ?
> *


testers high gloss


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 04:20 PM~7074859
> *heres the one im talkin about, its an 80 i guess... i didnt guess to far off
> http://modelroundup.com/images/amt38187.jpg
> *



Those are a dime a dozen.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 06:22 PM~7074881
> *Those are a dime a dozen.
> *


ahh, i didnt know.. cuz thats the first time ive came across one, n thats at all the hobby shops ive been too... i stopped by a new one today and seen it there..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 06:22 PM~7074881
> *Those are a dime a dozen.
> *


ill take a dozen for a dime, ill even pay shipping :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Who makes custom decals hear i forgot?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 24 2007, 04:22 PM~7074881
> *Those are a dime a dozen.
> *


HOMIE, I'LL GIVE YOU A QUARTER A DOZEN FOR YOURS...... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 24 2007, 04:58 PM~7074690
> *Well my major question is about hingeing the doors suicide useing the hinges from the kit. should i just try to flip them around or what?
> 
> Sorry about the bad pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why redo the stock ones. Just re make then, or if you insist on using the stock ones, cut them off and glue them on the same way, only on the other side.

Not hard at all.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 24 2007, 05:02 PM~7075185
> *HOMIE, I'LL GIVE YOU A QUARTER A DOZEN FOR YOURS...... :biggrin:
> *




None for you....you bought all the chrome kits from my bro. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 24 2007, 07:02 PM~7075185
> *HOMIE, I'LL GIVE YOU A QUARTER A DOZEN FOR YOURS...... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 already out bidded


----------



## tyhodge07

i just wanted to say no place around me sells any 1:64 scale lowrider cars :angry: they got the donks and all the muscle cars n hotwheels n shit, but no lowriders... their fadin away


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 23 2007, 09:06 PM~7067610
> *I have one of these c160 rc planes up for sale, 75 inch wingspan-----comes with no engine, electronics----but does come prebuilt, prepainted, with everything else   I will sell it for $325 if anyone is interested PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be taking a 4 month-6 month break from building RC chassis, to take on more 1/24th scale projects that I can finish up-------so throughout the month of february, if ANYONE would like one build similar to these shown, let me know I am dropping the price $100 dollars for one month only to $375.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will also be selling the 77 caddi promo hopper build by Jevries for $225-----he will not make anymore of these, and as you already know, getting ANYTHING from the genius of working models is rare! If your not familiar with it, here is also a link to the video---realistic rear lift, and realistic front hop, radio control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os
> PLEASE PM me if interested, I will clean out my box now.  ENJOY THE PICS
> *




TEEEE



TEEEEE


TEEEEEEEEEEE lol---ill post up a seperate thread for the caddy later, but just seein if anyone is interested in the plane or crawlers


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:47 PM~7077020
> *TEEEE
> TEEEEE
> TEEEEEEEEEEE    lol---ill post up a seperate thread for the caddy later, but just seein if anyone is interested in the plane or crawlers
> *


i want a custom chasis for a model truck... i might have to attempt my own :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 08:48 PM~7077033
> *i want a custom chasis for a model truck... i might have to attempt my own  :cheesy:
> *



ill be building a brass tubed frame crawler on a 1/25th bronco modeled after some of the ones you see here, with unimog axles, working shocks, etc  

biggs and ryan have a couple of projects i gotta get to soon 

ill also be doing that simple chassis for hte cameo as soon as my wheels get here friday from ryan, scalelowsssssssssss had that low low price on those mr.model 3 piece aluminum wheels for it  if possible, i plan to drill out the holes on the wheels for the lugs to actually come through from the disc, with small nuts from eye glass kit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 24 2007, 09:51 PM~7077064
> *ill be building a brass tubed frame crawler on a 1/25th bronco modeled after some of the ones you see here, with unimog axles, working shocks, etc
> 
> biggs and ryan have a couple of projects i gotta get to soon
> 
> ill also be doing that simple chassis for hte cameo as soon as my wheels get here friday from ryan, scalelowsssssssssss had that low low price on those mr.model 3 piece aluminum wheels for it   if possible, i plan to drill out the holes on the wheels for the lugs to actually come through from the disc, with small nuts from eye glass kit
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 tim sylvia is fightin on spike


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 11:04 PM~7077207
> *:0 tim sylvia is fightin on spike
> *


knock out :0


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

http://cgi.ebay.com/DARRELL-WALTRIP-MOUNTA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 24 2007, 09:04 PM~7077207
> *:0 tim sylvia is fightin on spike
> *


tim sylvia vs randy couture in march :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 25 2007, 01:37 AM~7079342
> *tim sylvia vs randy couture in march :0
> *


ppv is expensive :angry:


----------



## Blue s10

its worth it.

just invite buddies over and have them chip in if thats the case


----------



## 1low64

I'm so Booooooooored. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 01:31 AM~7079570
> *I'm so Booooooooored. :uh:
> *



X2 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1low64

Dogg I'm telling you...I have been trying hard to fill up this zune with shit...cant do it. :tears:


Added 2 more full movies and like 8 or 10 more cd's...still not even half full. :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 01:35 AM~7079591
> *Dogg I'm telling you...I have been trying hard to fill up this zune with shit...cant do it. :tears:
> Added 2 more full movies and like 8 or 10 more cd's...still not even half full. :uh:
> *


Damn!!! Atleast when you do get it full, you'll never run out of stuff to watch and music. LOL. 

I'm at work. Been here all night and actually worked 15 minutes so far. Shit sucks ass. Been on daily motion tring to watch a few things.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2007, 12:38 AM~7079601
> *Damn!!!  Atleast when you do get it full,  you'll never run out of stuff to watch and music. LOL.
> 
> I'm at work.  Been here all night and actually worked 15 minutes so far.  Shit sucks ass.  Been on daily motion tring to watch a few things.
> *



Yeah man I didnt think it would take this much shit to fill it up...its crazy! I have spent a good chunk of time downloading shit and puting it on here...its almost rediculous. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 01:40 AM~7079608
> *Yeah man I didnt think it would take this much shit to fill it up...its crazy! I have spent a good chunk of time downloading shit and puting it on here...its almost rediculous. :0
> *



be worth it when its done tho. IF it ever gets done.


----------



## 1low64

Fo sho...Got 6 porno's, Black Dahlia, Casino, Cabin Fever, Goodfellas, Hostel, Ninja Scroll, Ocean's Eleven, The punisher, The Transporter and a bunch of boondocks episodes. 300 pic's and 1500+ songs and thats only 12 gigs out of 30. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 01:45 AM~7079626
> *Fo sho...Got 6 porno's, Black Dahlia, Casino, Cabin Fever, Goodfellas, Hostel, Ninja Scroll, Ocean's Eleven, The punisher, The Transporter and a bunch of boondocks episodes. 300 pic's and 1500+ songs and thats only 12 gigs out of 30.  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 After talking to you the other night about them, gonna have to make a trip to the store and pick one up. Would come in handy here at work with nothing to do. 
:biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

been trying to improve my skills when it comes to the paint department. I finally started wetsanding and pollishing. Hows this for shine? No clear just wetsanded the paint with 2000 grit and used turtlewax polishing compound and wax.
phil


----------



## caprice on dz

this pic might be better


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good! 

I need to start polishing mine as well.


----------



## drnitrus

buenos dias :wave:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 25 2007, 08:06 AM~7080091
> *buenos dias :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMESKILLIT! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

:around:  :around:  :around:  :around: :wave:


----------



## 1low64

All of you above me are whores.


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 11:30 AM~7081913
> *All of you above me are whores.
> *


amen ---x10


----------



## bigdogg323

nah uh :biggrin: hno: hno: :around: :around:


----------



## 1low64

Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 12:33 PM~7082493
> *Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.
> *



how about..OPEN SEASON. CHARLET'S WEB. ICE AGE.?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 11:33 AM~7082493
> *Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.
> *


try the messengers r rated


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 25 2007, 11:39 AM~7082579
> *how about..OPEN SEASON. CHARLET'S WEB. ICE AGE.?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 25 2007, 11:39 AM~7082579
> *how about..OPEN SEASON. CHARLET'S WEB. ICE AGE.?
> *



I already downloaded those for you bro...last night when you asked me to. Along with the new Danity Kane, The Jackson five and Prince.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 11:50 AM~7082712
> *I already downloaded those for you bro...last night when you asked me to. Along with the new Danity Kane, The Jackson five and Prince.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 12:30 PM~7081913
> *All of you above me are whores.
> *











:dunno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 11:50 AM~7082712
> *I already downloaded those for you bro...last night when you asked me to. Along with the new Danity Kane, The Jackson five and Prince.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 12:33 PM~7082493
> *Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.
> *



august underground.

pretty sick movie.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 02:33 PM~7082493
> *Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.
> *


I just burned Saw 3 the other night...pretty good sick movie  

also the grudge 2 isn't bad either. But those might not be the kind of underground tie me up and spank me movies your looking for, lol


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 25 2007, 01:33 PM~7082493
> *Can anyone here recommend some good movies? Remember who your dealing with here...and for those that dont know...I'm a sick fucker...I like badass shit, blood and guts, evil shit..you know, the type of shit that makes most people wanna run to church.
> *


I don't know if your talkin like new movies or just movies in general but here is a list of some of my fav movies.

The Last House on the Left
Saw 3
TCM (the orginal)
TCM: The Beginning
The Devils Backbone 
Hellraiser (any of em but like the first 2 the best)
Cabin Fever (not really "scary" but its funny and a lil nasty)
Frailty (not gory but a good thriller)
Hostel
House of 1000 Corpses
Devils Rejects

I got more but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Most of these are kinda main stream movies I got a bunch of underground movies too that are sick as fuck I'll get a list of em.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

we should have a STICKY created with FORUM RULES-----such as if you have a NEWB question about if a kit is made, or if someone wants to sell or trade shit to you and your new, it shoudl be posted in RANDUMB SHIT or the OFFICIAL NUBE TOPIC----not have its own thread.

and no getting butthurt because someone burns you

no bashing work if you cant show your own work lmao

and all the other gay stuff that needs to be regulated


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2007, 08:09 PM~7087985
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *



:twak:












































































:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 09:10 PM~7088007
> *:twak:
> :wave: :biggrin:
> *


I didn't mean to put :uh: :uh: I clicked the wrong ones. 

I ment   

Whats up?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2007, 08:47 PM~7088421
> *I didn't mean to put  :uh:  :uh:  I clicked the wrong ones.
> 
> I ment
> 
> Whats up?
> *



lol :biggrin:

nothin just messin with this duece a lil bit


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 09:52 PM~7088464
> *lol :biggrin:
> 
> nothin just messin with this duece a lil bit
> *



cool, cool. The family left today around 4, so I've only slept like a hour today..... Been up painting shit. 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 25 2007, 09:01 PM~7088556
> *cool, cool.  The family left today around 4,  so I've only slept like a hour today..... Been up painting shit.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

whats up everyone?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 25 2007, 10:02 PM~7088568
> *
> *



Got the second layer of kandy cobalt blue on the 70 MC...
Got a nice layer of clear on the purple merc.... and the interior and chassie painted
Got a layer of black primer on the panel, to check my body work. Its about ready
didn't get a chance to take pics, soon as i got out of bed it was time to go to work. 
that was it for today... gonna hit up more of them tomarrow.


----------



## Models IV Life

WENT TO POMONA!!!!!!!!..LOL. OH SHIT MY SKIRT AND REAR WHEEL FELL OFF ON THE FLATBED!!!!!..LOL








OH WHAT!!


----------



## 95imp

bought the caddy last night and gonna start on the impala today


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 26 2007, 07:24 AM~7091164
> *WENT TO POMONA!!!!!!!!..LOL. OH SHIT MY SKIRT AND REAR WHEEL FELL OFF ON THE FLATBED!!!!!..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH WHAT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 clean :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7091884
> *:0 clean :0
> *


 indeed


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 26 2007, 01:06 AM~7089429
> *Got the second layer of kandy cobalt blue on the 70 MC...
> Got a nice layer of clear on the purple merc.... and the interior and chassie painted
> Got a layer of black primer on the panel,  to check my body work.  Its about ready
> didn't get a chance to take pics,  soon as i got out of bed it was time to go to work.
> that was it for today... gonna hit up more of them tomarrow.
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Sup mi gente....

Need your opinion.

Do you think this combo looks "out of place"? 

Pegasus 1119's with stock 60' impala caps.


----------



## radicalplastic09

nah that looks kinda tight i was about to do it a while ago but i just went with the plain fat caps


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

looks good


----------



## modeltech

The center caps look like they belong on there!!they look good!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2007, 09:31 AM~7092270
> *Sup mi gente....
> 
> Need your opinion.
> 
> Do you think this combo looks "out of place"?
> 
> Pegasus 1119's with stock 60' impala caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it look's good homie. but before you glue them down. try and gring down the nipple of the rim so this way the hub will be closer to the spoke's and look more authentic.


----------



## bigdogg323

true true biggs ur right :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 25 2007, 02:00 PM~7084003
> *I just burned Saw 3 the other night...pretty good sick movie
> 
> also the grudge 2 isn't bad either. But those might not be the kind of underground tie me up and spank me movies your looking for, lol
> *



Yeah I was looking for both those. If I wanted a tie me up and spank me movie I would just get 8mm that shit was all fucked up....honestly even a bit too much for me.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 26 2007, 01:28 PM~7093368
> *Yeah I was looking for both those. If I wanted a tie me up and spank me movie I would just get 8mm that shit was all fucked up....honestly even a bit too much for me.
> *


I got em both right here on my pc


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 25 2007, 05:51 PM~7086364
> *I don't know if your talkin like new movies or just movies in general but here is a list of some of my fav movies.
> 
> The Last House on the Left
> Saw 3
> TCM (the orginal)
> TCM: The Beginning
> The Devils Backbone
> Hellraiser (any of em but like the first 2 the best)
> Cabin Fever (not really "scary" but its funny and a lil nasty)
> Frailty (not gory but a good thriller)
> Hostel
> House of 1000 Corpses
> Devils Rejects
> 
> I got more but those are the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Most of these are kinda main stream movies I got a bunch of underground movies too that are sick as fuck I'll get a list of em.
> *



Cool bro...I'll look into those. I have some of em on my zune already...thats what these are for...to download and put on my zune.

I have like 400 dvd's but my dvd drive on the pc took a shit so I cant rip em off my pc. :uh: :angry:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 26 2007, 08:31 AM~7092270
> *Sup mi gente....
> 
> Need your opinion.
> 
> Do you think this combo looks "out of place"?
> 
> Pegasus 1119's with stock 60' impala caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Take a peak at these...










Kinda hard to see I know...but same combo.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Thanks MrBiggs..


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: those are bad kinda like trurays

i used those caps on regular revell wires for my 51 with the wide whites from the 59 kit ........trying to make the truray look


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2007, 10:30 AM~7093397
> *I got em both right here on my pc
> *



They good quality? Send em my way hooker.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 26 2007, 03:56 PM~7094945
> *They good quality? Send em my way hooker.
> *


DVD rips


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2007, 01:31 PM~7095237
> *DVD rips
> *




Well....?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 26 2007, 04:32 PM~7095243
> *Well....?
> *


well what?
maybe if you got on aim every once in awhile i could send em to ya


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2007, 01:32 PM~7095248
> *well what?
> maybe if you got on aim every once in awhile i could send em to ya
> *



10-4 good buddy.


----------



## S-10sForever

GOOD AFTERNOON EVERY ONE! :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

vinny, the caddy is over a grey primer base... the elco is over no base, the s10 is over a grey primer base also...


----------



## tyhodge07

actually s10 might be over a black primer i cant remember


----------



## S-10sForever

cool thanks bro! 

Just got the impala outta the paint booth. wow looks good!!!!

pictures in a few mins


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 26 2007, 06:23 PM~7096662
> *cool thanks bro!
> 
> Just got the impala outta the paint booth. wow looks good!!!!
> 
> pictures in a few mins
> *


yea that green is a nice color...


----------



## S-10sForever

yeah it is. i donno if i wanna paint my pavement scraper or my caddi or my new caprise that color! id like to try it out on some bad models over different base coats to find what im looking for but thanks alot for those pics!!!


----------



## S-10sForever

Can i use House of Color clear coat on testors metalflake colors???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 26 2007, 07:06 PM~7096979
> *Can i use House of Color clear coat on testors metalflake colors???
> *


:dunno: i dont know much about clear coats over certain kinda paints...


----------



## S-10sForever

Well if any knows that would be great. i might just have to try it on a scrap piece

thanks anywho


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 26 2007, 05:06 PM~7096979
> *Can i use House of Color clear coat on testors metalflake colors???
> *




You should be able to use any clear over any paint as long as its not laquer over enamel.


----------



## zfelix

this is mine now just brought it home










i painted it a while back for a buddy and he would never budge on sellin it so i did a trade with him and brought this home


----------



## mitchapalooza65

nice zack, thank god your switchin the wheels out tho


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 26 2007, 10:03 PM~7099624
> *nice zack, thank god your switchin the wheels out tho
> *



and lowering it and puttin a new engine :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 26 2007, 11:52 PM~7099540
> *this is mine now just brought it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i painted it a while back for a buddy and he would never budge on sellin it so i did a trade with him and brought this home
> *


 :0


----------



## MRE-50L

something ive been working on for over 7 years now


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MRE-50L_@Jan 27 2007, 12:56 AM~7099955
> *something ive been working on for over 7 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


worked out good sittin there for 7 years.. all the collected dust makes it look like inside a real shop, lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Poor guy has probably been waiting that long cuzz thats how long it takes that glue to dry! :roflmao: Cool diorama though for sure.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by MRE-50L_@Jan 26 2007, 11:56 PM~7099955
> *something ive been working on for over 7 years now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not a lot of free time?


----------



## caprice on dz

my first try at spraying candies. black base, brandywine color, rain flakes


----------



## MRE-50L

not much free time lately but now ive got it so im getting back into it Now


----------



## LowandBeyond

:angry: :angry: go to walmart yesterday to pickup some HOK. The rack was empty. All the other misc brands of auto paints was there, but no HOK!! I hope they are still carrying it and just didn't have any in stock! :angry: :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 27 2007, 09:22 AM~7100975
> *:angry:  :angry:  go to walmart yesterday to pickup some HOK.  The rack was empty. All the other misc brands of auto paints was there,  but no HOK!!  I hope they are still carrying it and just didn't have any in stock!  :angry:  :angry:
> *



the employees at walmart tend to be WORTHLESS and dont restock when its time, or put shit where it belongs  im sure it was one of their many lazy days


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 27 2007, 09:25 AM~7100985
> *the employees at walmart tend to be WORTHLESS and dont restock when its time, or put shit where it belongs   im sure it was one of their many lazy days
> *



but you would thank that they would have something there..... Primer or something, it was all gone. They had a stocking sheet laying there on the rack tho..... It never said anything about not restocking them. 

And I also thought that maybe they was gonna put it in the model section but the testors is still there. 

Dunno, I have to go get some food there anyways, I'm gonna check again. 



With no new paint I only got to paint 5 cars yesterday.  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

why not get the real thing at hokpaint.com :biggrin: 

of course it requires a spray gun or airbrush

already some pre mix stuff :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 27 2007, 09:38 AM~7101039
> *why not get the real thing at hokpaint.com :biggrin:
> 
> of course it requires a spray gun or airbrush
> 
> already some pre mix stuff :biggrin:
> *



no airbrush......


----------



## Blue s10

this is what i use if i can manage to avoid the rattle can









i dont ever use this









it was easier to get them off the site than to take a pic :biggrin: 

both are made by iwata

if anyone is interested in the airbrush let me know. ill let it go fairly cheap.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 27 2007, 09:17 AM~7101211
> *this is what i use if i can manage to avoid the rattle can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont ever use this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was easier to get them off the site than to take a pic :biggrin:
> 
> both are made by iwata
> 
> if anyone is interested in the airbrush let me know. ill let it go fairly cheap.
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Blue s10

airbrush gone


----------



## zfelix

still gotta do the hood and trunk hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

lookin good zack!


----------



## Pokey

Just thought I'd drop in for a minute and say what's up to everyone, and to let everyone know I'm still alive. :biggrin:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## Project59

:wave: Sup mang!!! how you been????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 27 2007, 01:30 PM~7101890
> *dude had a deep scratch in the side of this so i tryed to fix it by adding a marblized pattern but i didnt like the way that came out so i just put murals and candyed over it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still gotta do the hood and trunk hno:
> *


when i seen this it reminded me of urs,


----------



## zfelix




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 02:04 PM~7102809
> *when i seen this it reminded me of urs,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yeah it kinda does only if i put the murals on the bottem lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 12:49 AM~7106494
> *yeah it kinda does only if i put the murals on the bottem lol
> *


yea, i seen it n thought urs was, than looked and it wasnt..


----------



## tyhodge07

i got 20 marbachi motors, and nothin i wanna put them in.. i want one of them 2 door caprice's does n e one know where i can get one, its the 80's ertl caprice...  :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 25 more posts and im at 8,000 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone watch trucks around 12:30 my time today where they bagged the back half of the hardbody? the second show is tomorrow (sunday) 12:30 pm on spike... gotta watch it... they need to do a lowrider next, that would be a nice show to watch and spread to spread this life style/hobby :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

this website works again :cheesy:

http://ssupload.com/all-videos-p1


----------



## vengence

feelin tipsy? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 01:23 AM~7106638
> *this website works again :cheesy:
> 
> http://ssupload.com/all-videos-p1
> *


it goes down like every other night :dunno: y tho


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 27 2007, 11:26 PM~7106657
> *it goes down like every other night :dunno: y tho
> *



:dunno:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 28 2007, 12:27 AM~7106666
> *:dunno:
> *



whassup felix?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 27 2007, 11:29 PM~7106675
> *whassup felix?
> *



nada just chillin watchin the cult lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 28 2007, 01:04 AM~7106556
> *i got 20 marbachi motors, and nothin i wanna put them in.. i want one of them 2 door caprice's does n e one know where i can get one, its the 80's ertl caprice...  :dunno:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

dead, 1 more post 8000 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

*8000 posts*


----------



## bigdogg323

:around:  :around:  :around:  :wave:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 28 2007, 12:21 AM~7106930
> *8000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you were and electronic device, your model # would be SuperWhore8000


:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

good morning you fukkkkkking coccckarossshhess====say hello to my lil friend :biggrin: 

Just dropping in, I am packaging up my CAPRICE and CADDY promo hoppers to ship to beto for some paint work  figured the hydraulics are top of hte line, now the body and interiors need to match it


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 28 2007, 12:04 AM~7106556
> *i got 20 marbachi motors, and nothin i wanna put them in.. i want one of them 2 door caprice's does n e one know where i can get one, its the 80's ertl caprice...  :dunno:
> *


WHAT SIZE MOTORS??? 130'S?????


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2007, 10:01 AM~7107744
> *WHAT SIZE MOTORS??? 130'S?????
> *



i think he got the tiny ones, not sure though


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 10:02 AM~7107749
> *i think he got the tiny ones, not sure though
> *


hopefully 'cause I need some :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 09:55 AM~7107706
> *good morning you fukkkkkking coccckarossshhess====say hello to my lil friend  :biggrin:
> 
> Just dropping in, I am packaging up my CAPRICE and CADDY promo hoppers to ship to beto for some paint work   figured the hydraulics are top of hte line, now the body and interiors need to match it
> *


 :0


----------



## THEREGAL

its dead in here today where is everybody


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 28 2007, 11:27 AM~7108211
> *its dead in here today where is everybody
> *



asleep, the majority of the guys are on WC so its like 9am there, and they went to be at like 2am lol----plus most of them work all day


----------



## THEREGAL

but its sunday everyone should be bummin around on the internet, haha


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 28 2007, 11:30 AM~7108221
> *but its sunday everyone should be bummin around on the internet, haha
> *



oh yeah i didnt relize it was sunday, i missed church this morning :0 

oh well off to work on the dash of the 70 and snap a few pics for later


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 28 2007, 11:14 AM~7107813
> *hopefully 'cause I need some :biggrin:
> *


yea their the tiny ones :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

where the fuck is everybody :angry: 
i guess everyone got drunk at one time 
and has a hang over damn :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

HERE I AM, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 28 2007, 01:54 PM~7108570
> *where the fuck is everybody  :angry:
> i guess everyone got drunk at one time
> and has a hang over damn :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

hey beto :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

what up g :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

i see everybody finally got up shit :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 28 2007, 02:05 PM~7108627
> *HERE I AM, GOOD MORNING EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave:


----------



## betoscustoms

408MODELS, YOU GONNA COME OVER TODAY? I WAS THINKING OF GOING TO HOBBY WORLD IN GILROY, I TALKED TO THE OWNER AND HE SAID THEY HAVE EVERY MODEL OUT. THAT TRUE/ HATE TO DRIVE IN HOUR TO GET THERE AND THEY ONLY HAVE WEAK MODELS.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey where did 408 go


----------



## 408models

I'm in reno


----------



## bigdogg323

beto he' :biggrin: s in reno homie


----------



## 408models

I'm in reno


----------



## betoscustoms

DAMN, I FORGOT YOUR GIRLS BDAY, TELL HER I SAID HAPPY BDAY. I STILL SAY YOU SHOULD HAVE TOOK HER TO THE MOVIES AND THEN CAME OVER AND SPEND YOUR MONEY HERE :biggrin: GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOUR BACK SO WE CAN HOOK UP FOR NNL WITH BIGGS. HAVE FUN HOMIE AND HAVE A SAFE DRIVE HOME.


----------



## bigdogg323

beto he's in reno again he's gambling  :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

Sounds cool beto


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 28 2007, 01:14 PM~7109187
> *Sounds cool beto
> *


 :wave: DON'T PAY ATTENTION TO ME I'M JUSTBORED LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

Us westcoasters like our sleep...Just take a look at some of the builds coming out of the west...it takes long hours to build shit like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobicreation

Hey how can I get into M.C.B.A ??


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Jacobicreation_@Jan 28 2007, 03:21 PM~7110284
> *Hey how can I get into M.C.B.A ??
> *


INVITE ONLY HOMIE


----------



## wiseguy808

i thought crayons tasted like the color?


Man was i wrong :barf:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Jan 28 2007, 06:04 PM~7111186
> *i thought crayons tasted like the color?
> Man was i wrong :barf:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## wiseguy808

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 28 2007, 05:18 PM~7111297
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




What?

Come on it doesn't get more random then that does it? 


I need a laugh after this weekend


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :cheesy: 
















:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 28 2007, 08:54 PM~7112167
> *:0  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


engine needs some more detail :cheesy:


----------



## Linc

BONSAI!!!!!!!!

















Sorry, watched Karate Kid earlier! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

???? does anyone know where I can find the photoetches looking subs from like 408 used in his sharks ls????


----------



## Linc

i just had a thought............











why the hell am i sweeping the carpet with a broom!? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 28 2007, 09:37 PM~7112532
> *i just had a thought............
> why the hell am i sweeping the carpet with a broom!? :biggrin:
> *


cuz u just got done vacuuming ur hard wood floors :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

y is it everytime i try to post a fuckin comment it pops up with the unkown address bulshit, than i gotta hit refresh and start over... from the main page, it takes like 3 times b4 i can post 1 fuckin coment :angry:


----------



## wiseguy808

So any one here build any thing military?


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:





































:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

that 64 looks WAY better now!


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]]

looks familiar


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Jan 28 2007, 09:33 PM~7113989
> *looks familiar
> *



looks like sumthing sumone couldnt finish LOL jk bro show me the fuggin civic on the webcam now :angry:


----------



## zfelix

Put Some Work In Last night And This Body it Starting To Take Shape




























its still rough and needs alotta work


----------



## bigdogg323

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody have a olympus fe-170 camera or a olympus one i can't download my pics on my photobucket 

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2007, 11:00 AM~7116597
> *does anybody have a olympus fe-170 camera or a olympus one i can't download my pics on my photobucket
> 
> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP :angry:
> *


E-MAIL THEM TO ME WEY


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 29 2007, 09:01 AM~7116605
> *E-MAIL THEM TO ME WEY
> *


CAN'T EVEN GET THEM OUT OF MY ALBUM WEY


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2007, 09:00 AM~7116597
> *does anybody have a olympus fe-170 camera or a olympus one i can't download my pics on my photobucket
> 
> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP :angry:
> *



Go here http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/...sp?product=1260 and check out the help section...even try downloading the newest software for the camera.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 29 2007, 09:14 AM~7116711
> *Go here http://www.olympusamerica.com/cpg_section/...sp?product=1260 and check out the help section...even try downloading the newest software for the camera.
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 29 2007, 09:15 AM~7116725
> *THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EVIL C

I DID`T WHAT TO START ANOTHER TOPIC SO JUST THREW THEM HERE THIS IS ONE MODELS FROM I COMPLETED IN 2003 I HAVE IS MORE PICS SOON AS I CAN FIND THEM :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

sick paint! those rims look AWSOME on there


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 29 2007, 04:52 PM~7120557
> *I DID`T WHAT TO START ANOTHER TOPIC SO JUST THREW THEM HERE THIS IS ONE MODELS FROM I COMPLETED IN 2003 I HAVE IS MORE PICS SOON AS  I CAN FIND THEM :biggrin:
> *



i remember those kits man, that was back in the day!!! good memories


----------



## locotoys

nice


----------



## radicalplastic09

i got a question/challenge i was think of making a custom windshield frame i was wondering if someone could make the window before i put the effort in just wanted to know if its possible


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

who got this


----------



## radicalplastic09

meijer,walmart,hobbylobby, any hobby store,ebay,towerhobbies,ummmm....basicly anywheres unless your looking for a deal thebn you've found the right place hit up beto or 1ofakind


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i meant who has it like built or somethin


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 29 2007, 11:13 PM~7123422
> *no i meant who has it like built or somethin
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

everyone thats done a box s-10 can u post pics... frames, custom work etc... i got one on the way i wanna see some custom done ones... :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 29 2007, 09:13 PM~7123422
> *no i meant who has it like built or somethin
> *



post an explanation with ur pics, like can someone post pics of these built, not just whos got this....because the majority of all of us do 


where are your build pics bro? you sent me that pm saying that I stole all my ideas on lymetyme from you, and that your build is 10 times better but i havent seen anything yet.......


----------



## tyhodge07

im out, later :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms

JUST THOUGHT THAT THERE SHOULD BE A TOPIC ON HOW TO SHIP MODELS AND BUILT CARS. I'M TIRED OF TRADING AND RECEIVING SHIT BROKE. SOME OF YOU GUYS USE T-SHIRTS, TOWELS AND EVEN NEWSPAPERS TO WRAP YOUR SHIT IN. I TAKE THE TIME TO MAKE SURE YOU RECEIVE MY ITEMS IN CONDITIONS DESCRIBED IN. AND WHEN I LET THEM KNOW THEY SAY OH I'LL JUST SUPER GLUE IT OR SEND IT BACK AND I'LL FIX IT, THAT SOME SHIT. I PAID FOR OR MADE A GREAT TRADE FOR SOMETHING NOT BROKEN, DO YOU GUYS THINK IT'S FAIR TO HAVE IT FIXED OR THAT I'M JUST TRIPPIN? MEMBER WHEN I BOUGHT OR TRADED IT WAS NOT BROKE. THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME 3 TIMES THIS WEEK. I DID NOT TRIP ON THE FIRST, BUT WHEN RECEIVING TWO AND THREE. AND ALL THE BAD EXPERIENCE FROM THE PAST. THIS SHIT HAS TO STOP.....PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO PACK YOUR MODELS AND CARS. NOT ONLY FOR ME BUT FOR OTHERS. PEACE.


----------



## Blue s10

speaking of shipping yours is on the way


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 29 2007, 11:37 PM~7125418
> *speaking of shipping yours is on the way
> *


THANK YOU, YOUR PACKAGE WENT OUT TODAY 2-3 DAYS PRIORITY, I HAVE CONFIRMATION NUMBER IF NEEDED


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 12:24 AM~7125297
> *JUST THOUGHT THAT THERE SHOULD BE A TOPIC ON HOW TO SHIP MODELS AND BUILT CARS. I'M TIRED OF TRADING AND RECEIVING SHIT BROKE. SOME OF YOU GUYS USE T-SHIRTS, TOWELS AND EVEN NEWSPAPERS TO WRAP YOUR SHIT IN. I TAKE THE TIME TO MAKE SURE YOU RECEIVE MY ITEMS IN CONDITIONS DESCRIBED IN. AND WHEN I LET THEM KNOW THEY SAY OH I'LL JUST SUPER GLUE IT OR SEND IT BACK AND I'LL FIX IT, THAT SOME SHIT. I PAID FOR OR MADE A GREAT TRADE FOR SOMETHING NOT BROKEN, DO YOU GUYS THINK IT'S FAIR TO HAVE IT FIXED OR THAT I'M JUST TRIPPIN? MEMBER WHEN I BOUGHT OR TRADED IT WAS NOT BROKE. THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME 3 TIMES THIS WEEK. I DID NOT TRIP ON THE FIRST, BUT WHEN RECEIVING TWO AND THREE. AND ALL THE BAD EXPERIENCE FROM THE PAST. THIS SHIT HAS TO STOP.....PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO PACK YOUR MODELS AND CARS. NOT ONLY FOR ME BUT FOR OTHERS. PEACE.
> *



That sucks man, 
I shipped a package to Zfelix and ALL 3 OF THE CARS WAS BROKE! I packed as many peanuts in there as I could and still got broke. I could almost see the one box, it had 3 little cans of spray paint in there, but not the other 2. They was just in the kit box all inside a bigger box that I cut and layed over to snug everything up with. 

I think ALOT of it has to do with the damn postal workers. I know when the bitch at the PO was weighing the one box, she was just throwing it around and turning it over and shit. 

I've never had ANY problem what so ever with a box from you.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Beto has helped me learn to be a better packer ! And i do under stand the down side to this ! 1 being the sender and hearing and seeing the kit i had built end up in peices and then the phone call and talking to about the items that were shipped ! SO from the point in which i responded to this is I now use foam peanuts , foam blocks . bubble wrap and make sure my box is thick not something as thin as a pop can box ! 


And Other part to this would be when you make a trade with someone be ready to return your part of the deal ! 

Like if you guys agree to a deal and you have another member waiting on you to receive the items that were trader for weeks on end ! 

I my self will ship items out AFTER i have recevied your item on the frist trade ! After that i can trust that if we make a deal i can ship A.S.A.P. cause i know i will get what we talked about ! 

A Man is only as good as his word in my book ! 


I Understand were Beto is coming from and i was 1 of those traders that didnt ship to good but i listen and i learned !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 29 2007, 11:50 PM~7125529
> *That sucks man,
> I shipped a package to Zfelix and ALL 3 OF THE CARS WAS BROKE!  I packed as many peanuts in there as I could and still got broke.  I could almost see the one box,  it had 3 little cans of spray paint in there,  but not the other 2.  They was just in the kit box all inside a bigger box that I cut and layed over to snug everything up with.
> 
> I think ALOT of it has to do with the damn postal workers.  I know when the bitch at the PO was weighing the one box,  she was just throwing it around and turning it over and shit.
> 
> I've never had ANY problem what so ever with a box from you.
> *


YOUR RIGHT, ME KNOWING THE POSTAL AND OTHER SERVICES I PACK WITH EXTRA CARE.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 29 2007, 11:54 PM~7125553
> *Beto  has  helped  me  learn  to be  a  better    packer  !  And  i  do  under  stand  the  down  side  to  this !  1  being  the  sender  and  hearing  and  seeing  the  kit  i  had  built  end  up  in  peices  and then  the    phone  call  and  talking  to  about the  items  that  were  shipped !  SO  from the  point  in  which  i  responded  to  this  is    I  now  use  foam  peanuts ,  foam  blocks  .  bubble  wrap  and  make  sure  my  box  is  thick    not  something  as  thin as a  pop can box !
> And  Other  part  to  this  would  be  when  you  make  a  trade with  someone  be  ready  to  return  your  part  of  the  deal !
> 
> Like  if you  guys  agree  to  a  deal  and  you  have  another  member  waiting  on  you  to    receive  the  items  that  were    trader  for  weeks  on  end !
> 
> I  my  self  will  ship  items  out  AFTER    i  have  recevied  your  item on the  frist  trade !  After  that  i  can  trust  that  if  we  make  a  deal  i  can  ship  A.S.A.P.  cause  i know  i  will  get  what  we  talked  about !
> 
> A  Man  is  only  as  good  as  his  word  in  my  book !
> I  Understand  were  Beto  is  coming  from  and  i  was  1 of  those traders  that  didnt  ship  to  good  but  i  listen  and  i  learned !
> *



THANK YOU MINI, YOUR PACKING HAS GOTTIN BETTER.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 30 2007, 12:54 AM~7125553
> *Beto  has  helped  me  learn  to be  a  better    packer  !  *



um................ :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: LowandBeyond, BiggC, 

Hey homie, you find that site you was asking about? I see them at shows all the time (what few I have been to anyways)


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 30 2007, 03:16 AM~7125662
> *10 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: LowandBeyond, BiggC,
> 
> Hey homie,  you find that site you was asking about?  I see them at shows all the time (what few I have been to anyways)
> *


Yeah thanks bro!! I gotta wait on gettin em cause I'll be broke as of tomorrow. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 30 2007, 01:23 AM~7125691
> *Yeah thanks bro!!  I gotta wait on gettin em cause I'll be broke as of tomorrow. lol
> *



I hear that! I'll be getting some tho, I just have to wait on a ride to put them with.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 30 2007, 12:24 AM~7125297
> *JUST THOUGHT THAT THERE SHOULD BE A TOPIC ON HOW TO SHIP MODELS AND BUILT CARS. I'M TIRED OF TRADING AND RECEIVING SHIT BROKE. SOME OF YOU GUYS USE T-SHIRTS, TOWELS AND EVEN NEWSPAPERS TO WRAP YOUR SHIT IN. I TAKE THE TIME TO MAKE SURE YOU RECEIVE MY ITEMS IN CONDITIONS DESCRIBED IN. AND WHEN I LET THEM KNOW THEY SAY OH I'LL JUST SUPER GLUE IT OR SEND IT BACK AND I'LL FIX IT, THAT SOME SHIT. I PAID FOR OR MADE A GREAT TRADE FOR SOMETHING NOT BROKEN, DO YOU GUYS THINK IT'S FAIR TO HAVE IT FIXED OR THAT I'M JUST TRIPPIN? MEMBER WHEN I BOUGHT OR TRADED IT WAS NOT BROKE. THIS JUST HAPPENED TO ME 3 TIMES THIS WEEK. I DID NOT TRIP ON THE FIRST, BUT WHEN RECEIVING TWO AND THREE. AND ALL THE BAD EXPERIENCE FROM THE PAST. THIS SHIT HAS TO STOP.....PLEASE TAKE THE TIME TO PACK YOUR MODELS AND CARS. NOT ONLY FOR ME BUT FOR OTHERS. PEACE.
> *


x2 I've bought and probably several thousands worth of models on the internet over the years and try to ship the same way I like to receive. Biggest thing is to pack the model twice-put the model inside a zip lock bag so if something does shake off, it's not lost. Put the bag in a box and I like to use balled up newspaper as filler. Put the box inside another, bigger box with more balled up newpaper. Don't be fuckin cheap either, just because a box is small doesn't make it cost less, it's about the weight.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Anybody have a fifth wheel bumper kit for a 64' ??


----------



## 1low64

I have gotten shitty packages from people too...for a while I was sending shit back and forth with biggs...all my shit would get to him fine...but everything he sent me was getting fucked up by the P.O. the one time the package had a quarter sized hole ripped in it and some of the shit was gone etc...so be carefull with your shipments. If you cant punt it down the hall and down some stairs without it falling to pieces...dont ship it yet.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 30 2007, 11:06 AM~7127660
> *I have gotten shitty packages from people too...for a while I was sending shit back and forth with biggs...all my shit would get to him fine...but everything he sent me was getting fucked up by the P.O. the one time the package had a quarter sized hole ripped in it and some of the shit was gone etc...so be carefull with your shipments. If you cant punt it down the hall and down some stairs without it falling to pieces...dont ship it yet.
> *



yup..... 

Here's how i ship.

Wrap the item in bubble wrap, then wrap it in a thin sheet of foam, then bubble wrap again, then add peanuts in the box.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Jan 30 2007, 10:06 AM~7127660
> *I have gotten shitty packages from people too...for a while I was sending shit back and forth with biggs...all my shit would get to him fine...but everything he sent me was getting fucked up by the P.O. the one time the package had a quarter sized hole ripped in it and some of the shit was gone etc...so be carefull with your shipments. If you cant punt it down the hall and down some stairs without it falling to pieces...dont ship it yet.
> *


I remeber that shit too... MR Ortega sent me a box and it looked like an accordian. I even cought my mail man launching shit over my fence to my front door and that's about 20 feet..i try and make sure to get all my stuff in bubble wrap and peanut's. but like 1low said it has to be able to withstand a punt down the hall.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 09:20 AM~7127749
> *I remeber that shit too... MR Ortega sent me a box and it looked like an accordian. I even cought my mail man launching shit over my fence to my front door and that's about 20 feet..i try and make sure to get all my stuff in bubble wrap and peanut's.  but like 1low said it has to be able to withstand a punt down the hall.
> *


kind of reminded me of ACE VENTURA when he was kicking the box down the hall dressed as a UPS delivery man. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 30 2007, 12:01 PM~7128105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


only if it had wires n was hoppin :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

for all you cheapskates that need a good digital camera...

nvm..already sold out!


----------



## betoscustoms

WOOT THERE IT IS....WOOT THERE IT IS


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 30 2007, 12:47 PM~7129016
> *for all you cheapskates that need a good digital camera...
> 
> nvm..already sold out!
> *


that's only a few day's luch money they got to save to buy it..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

GOT ME A OLYMPUS STYLUS 800 8-MEGAPIXEL. NICE CAMERA


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 30 2007, 12:20 PM~7127749
> *I remeber that shit too... MR Ortega sent me a box and it looked like an accordian. I even cought my 20 feet..i try and make sure to get all my stuff in bubble wrap and peanut's.  but like 1low said it has to be able to withstand a punt down the hall.
> *


damn thats ghetto :0 i thought i lived in the hood


----------



## mitchapalooza65

*NEEDED*

does anyone have a spare engine or two that they didnt use in a previous build, or dont plan to use------not just a normal engine though, I am looking for something different like a big HEMI, a DODGE VIPER V10, a V12, or something you dont typically see in an older car------if you do lemme know, hook me up  PM ME


----------



## 95imp

does anybody know where to get dually rims


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Jan 30 2007, 03:58 PM~7130864
> *does anybody know where to get dually rims
> *



*www.betoscustomdesigns.com PM HIM*


AND his stuff will be neatly packaged, safely, and make it to you safely, not BROKEN!


----------



## bigdogg323

hey :wave:


----------



## S-10sForever

HEY


----------



## Linc

didn't s-10 say he had a viper engine to give you?! :dunno:


----------



## S-10sForever

yup we got that all worked out!

Check out this impala i just found can you can CLEAN SHAVEN!!!!


----------



## 63 ridah

Hey everyone,I know your tiered of hearing my sob stories.but yesterday when my (now old) comp was working for a day or so,it was kool until it stopped.It said,"c disk error" then turned itself off.then last night the dell guy comes fromtheir ny headquarters with the wrong parts.he said he would come back later that night but I said forget it.So after my fustration I decided to just buy a new computer,so Im getting a mac on saturday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jan 31 2007, 03:33 PM~7141033
> *Hey everyone,I know your tiered of hearing my sob stories.but yesterday when my (now old) comp was working for a day or so,it was kool until it stopped.It said,"c disk error" then turned itself off.then last night the dell guy comes fromtheir ny headquarters with the wrong parts.so after my fustration I decided to just buy a new computer,so Im getting a mac on saturday : :biggrin: biggrin:
> *



My Computer Is Pissing me Off With This Genuine Shit A Popup Pops Up Like Every 5 Mins On The Bottem right corner saying your computer may be at risk from software counterfit :uh: i cant even upgrade my media player :angry: lol :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone have a good picture of the engine and engine bay from minidreams's green impala??? thatd help out tons thanks


----------



## ghettodreams

whats the best way to cut the doors and trunk open . I've always used razor blade . Is their a better way


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 31 2007, 07:39 PM~7141724
> *Does anyone have a good picture of the engine and engine bay from minidreams's green impala??? thatd help out tons thanks
> *





















These are the only pics i have VINNY ! Hope they are enough to help !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 31 2007, 06:39 PM~7141724
> *Does anyone have a good picture of the engine and engine bay from minidreams's green impala??? thatd help out tons thanks
> *


Search function or maybe ask him personally !!!!!!!  :twak:   ** edit or hey even better look up there ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@Jan 31 2007, 08:49 PM~7142466
> *whats the best way to cut the doors and trunk open . I've always used razor blade . Is their a better way
> *


The blade has been the best for me ! I would say stick with what works ! Easier isnt always better !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 31 2007, 09:16 PM~7142763
> *Search function or maybe ask him personally !!!!!!!   :twak:    ** edit or hey even better look up there ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 09:18 PM~7142774
> *The  blade  has  been  the  best  for  me  !  I  would  say  stick  with  what  works !  Easier  isnt  always  better !
> *


thanks


----------



## MKD904

I first posted this in the completed builds section, so I changed it. Sorry.

Good Job S-10 on your ride........but homie please.........take some better pix... put that ish on some white paper.....get a little focus and some flash.......I know that pix doesn't do your model justice...........

Good to see you posting up builds though........keep up the good work.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 31 2007, 04:37 PM~7141072
> *My Computer Is Pissing me Off With This Genuine Shit A Popup Pops Up Like Every 5 Mins On The Bottem right corner saying your computer may be at risk from software counterfit :uh: i cant even upgrade my media player :angry: lol :biggrin:
> *


look up smitrem, there's a process to get that out of there. Or reformat

and stop looking at porn son!


----------



## S-10sForever

Thanks MKD904 but whats an ish?

Im working on getting a nice camera


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 1 2007, 04:22 AM~7145860
> *Thanks MKD904 but whats an ish?
> 
> Im working on getting a nice camera
> *


another way of saying 
PUT THAT SHIT ON SOME WHITE PAPER


----------



## Day1Hustla

What up everyone! Been gone for a lil while....whats everyone up too? I started workin 3rd shift so I have'nt had as much free time as usual....But first chance I get I'll put up pics of my monte project!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 31 2007, 09:44 PM~7144797
> *look up smitrem, there's a process to get that out of there.  Or reformat
> 
> and stop looking at porn son!
> *




Dont reformat unless you wanna lose everything on your computer bro. That is the very last step you should ever do. Just wait a bit more...I'm still hunting.


----------



## swanginbows

wnat do u guys think on cutting 59 impala skirts to fit a 64??? j/w


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 1 2007, 10:10 AM~7147736
> *wnat do u guys think on cutting 59 impala skirts to fit a 64??? j/w
> *


cool i did. it just sand it down then work from there its easy


----------



## swanginbows

kool thnx :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

no prolblem :biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows

did u sand the body or the fenders?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 1 2007, 10:49 AM~7148024
> *did u sand the body or the fenders?
> *


the skirts only


----------



## bluesonoma

Check it out.. I made it in to the new Minitruckin Magazine..
Blue one at the bottom


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 1 2007, 01:24 PM~7148785
> *Check it out.. I made it in to the new Minitruckin Magazine..
> Blue one at the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrat's Homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

congrats


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: congrats looks clean


----------



## 1low64

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

A HOMIES HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE.....I WANT TO KNOW IF THERE GOOD OR NO BUENO?


----------



## S-10sForever

What do you guys use to bend the pipeing on hinges???

im useing paperclips and brass tubeing and bending is a pain in the rear useing plyers


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Feb 1 2007, 06:21 PM~7150210
> *What do you guys use to bend the pipeing on hinges???
> 
> im useing paperclips and brass tubeing and bending is a pain in the rear useing plyers
> *



Why do you need to bend it??? You should be bending the small part, like in your case the paper clip, not the tubing.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 03:08 PM~7149607
> *A HOMIES HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE.....I WANT TO KNOW IF THERE GOOD OR NO BUENO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I havent bro, but that has a lot of potential ,1/25 scale??? you got a link, or price?


Id like to see that lowered, mr.model wheeels, nice paint and a chop pulling a nice radical ride


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 1 2007, 05:35 PM~7150311
> *I havent bro, but that has a lot of potential ,1/25 scale???  you got a link, or price?
> Id like to see that lowered, mr.model wheeels, nice paint and a chop  pulling a nice radical ride
> *


THERE ON E-BAY...I GONNA GET ONE, BUT DON'T HOW GOOD THEY ARE


----------



## BiggC

They look pretty nice from what I've seen on e-bay, but who knows. Get one and let us know. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 02:08 PM~7149607
> *A HOMIES HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE.....I WANT TO KNOW IF THERE GOOD OR NO BUENO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'LL TAKE IT, NO BUENO, SEND IT TO ME. HOW MUCHO $$$$$


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 1 2007, 05:45 PM~7150375
> *I'LL TAKE IT, NO BUENO, SEND IT TO ME. HOW MUCHO $$$$$
> *



THEY ARE ON E-BAY CARNAL...I JUST BOUGHT IT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1

you have a item #


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 1 2007, 05:57 PM~7150451
> *you have a item #
> *


NAH NOT AT THE MOMENT GIVE ME A MINUTE


----------



## MARINATE

Item number: 200074975585


----------



## SOLO1

cool I want to look at them.


----------



## wiseguy808




----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Feb 1 2007, 09:46 PM~7152257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you see the big story about the moonites?

http://cbs4boston.com/topstories/local_story_031135507.html


----------



## wiseguy808

Yes i did i think it was so funny that the guy talked about 70's hair styles and not what the reporters wanted to talk about and then they got mad at that even though the lawyer told them they wouldn't be talking about it.


Talk about over reacting instead of investagating the device the cops shut the city down and cause mass panic. 

All this made funnier due to the fact the "devices" had been there for like 3 weeks and are still i n about 10 more citys with out any mass panicing and state wide shut downs. 

WHAT IS WRONG IN BOSTON?


----------



## LowandBeyond

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: zfelix78caddy, 2crunk, King Of Rimz, lowridermodels, LowandBeyond, ShowRodFreak, southsandiego, Laidframe, twinn, didimakeyascream, awbcrazy, steelers#1

:wave: :wave:


----------



## zfelix

Hey Guys

I Just Got Back From The Hospital


My Dad was Diagnosed with hepitites b and c, sorosis of the liver, and nphisima like 5 years ago and then they told him that he only had 8 months to live now he is getting real bad and showing signs of the last stages of his liver failing before he passes and he cannot have a transplant cause his white bloodcells dont produce so if they cut him open he will bleed to death well me and my sisters and uncals had to talk him into going to the hospital because he is so stuuborn and now he has to stay there because his heart rate was way below and they found more things wrong with him so i just would like to ask for you guys to keep my father in your prayers and hope that he can pull through this 


thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 12:09 AM~7154456
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: zfelix78caddy, 2crunk, King Of Rimz, lowridermodels, LowandBeyond, ShowRodFreak, southsandiego, Laidframe, twinn, didimakeyascream, awbcrazy, steelers#1
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^ will do homie, the family and I will prey for your father.


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 02:08 PM~7149607
> *A HOMIES HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE.....I WANT TO KNOW IF THERE GOOD OR NO BUENO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I GOT 2 OF THESE. PRETTY TIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

tring out some new camera tricks ! 


This pic is at 4.0 









And this 1 is at 14.0 not real clear but it getting better detail !









I have to find the correct distance from kit to camera to get it to clear up ! 


Heres another at 4.0










and again at 14.0 ! this time i am back away a little more !










then just some random shots !


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice pics mini. I wish mine took 1/2 that good of pics. Its only 3.2 megapixels. Takes really good family pics and background pics, but up close its not worth a shit.  :angry:


----------



## 79burider

did any one build the xxx gto


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 1 2007, 11:12 PM~7154485
> *Hey Guys
> 
> I Just Got Back From The Hospital
> My Dad was Diagnosed with hepitites b and c, sorosis of the liver, and nphisima like 5 years ago and then they told him that he only had 8 months to live now he is getting real bad and showing signs of the last stages of his liver failing before he passes and he cannot have a transplant cause his white bloodcells dont produce so if they cut him open he will bleed to death well me and my sisters and uncals had to talk him into going to the hospital because he is so stuuborn and now he has to stay there because his heart rate was way below and they found more things wrong with him so i just would like to ask for you guys to keep my father in your prayers and hope that he can pull through this
> thanks
> *



sorry to hear that man. hope he pulls through


----------



## modeltech

zack your father is in my familys prayers as well!!!


----------



## BiggC

Zack, Sorry to hear that, I hope he pulls through and I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## King Of Rimz

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 1 2007, 11:12 PM~7154485
> *Hey Guys
> 
> I Just Got Back From The Hospital
> My Dad was Diagnosed with hepitites b and c, sorosis of the liver, and nphisima like 5 years ago and then they told him that he only had 8 months to live now he is getting real bad and showing signs of the last stages of his liver failing before he passes and he cannot have a transplant cause his white bloodcells dont produce so if they cut him open he will bleed to death well me and my sisters and uncals had to talk him into going to the hospital because he is so stuuborn and now he has to stay there because his heart rate was way below and they found more things wrong with him so i just would like to ask for you guys to keep my father in your prayers and hope that he can pull through this
> thanks
> *



damn bro sorry to hear that.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 1 2007, 05:08 PM~7149607
> *A HOMIES HAS ANYONE BOUGHT ONE OF THESE.....I WANT TO KNOW IF THERE GOOD OR NO BUENO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got one of these. they are not bad. the cable and hook looks kinda cheap but they arent bad to throw a nice low low on the back


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 01:12 AM~7154485
> *Hey Guys
> 
> I Just Got Back From The Hospital
> My Dad was Diagnosed with hepitites b and c, sorosis of the liver, and nphisima like 5 years ago and then they told him that he only had 8 months to live now he is getting real bad and showing signs of the last stages of his liver failing before he passes and he cannot have a transplant cause his white bloodcells dont produce so if they cut him open he will bleed to death well me and my sisters and uncals had to talk him into going to the hospital because he is so stuuborn and now he has to stay there because his heart rate was way below and they found more things wrong with him so i just would like to ask for you guys to keep my father in your prayers and hope that he can pull through this
> thanks
> *



Hang in there Zack. Its not an easy thing to deal with.

Your dad will be in our prayers.


----------



## bluesonoma

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 2 2007, 01:58 AM~7155245
> *did any one build the xxx gto
> *


not yet but it in the works... that and the xxx vette


----------



## bluesonoma

Sorry to hear the bad news ... Thoughts are with him...


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn Bro, sorry to hear that....Kinda reminds me of my grandpa...ya know them old mexican men, he did'nt believe in going to the doctors at all....But I will keep your jefe in my thoughts and prays as well as your family.


----------



## 408models

Sorry to here that bro, your family and pops are in my prayers. :angel:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 1 2007, 10:59 PM~7154853
> *I GOT 2 OF THESE. PRETTY TIGHT!!!!!!!!!
> *


want to sell one?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 12:40 PM~7157259
> *want to sell one?
> *


e-bay wey


----------



## drnitrus

if you go the ebay route dont go crazy bidding too high cause if you lose the seller will offer you a second chance offer to buy it at the price you bid. thats how i got mine


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 2 2007, 08:16 AM~7155758
> *i got one of these.  they are not bad.  the cable and hook looks kinda cheap but they arent bad to throw a nice low low on the back
> *


i jus got oene off ebay and my lil bro 95 imp got a wrecker n i cant wait for em to come in im gunna post it up n the topic of my shop diorama prolly


----------



## 408models

DAMN, WERE'S EVERYBODY AT????


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7157259
> *want to sell one?
> *


beto, I looked those up a while ago, there's somebody selling them by the case


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn felix hang in there man 
our thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone know where i can get the lil activation code for windows xp media edition... the lil 16 num/letter code thats usually on t he right side of the comp.. its gotta be a dell also... i lost mine and need a code


----------



## tyhodge07

or someone got a newer dell that will let me use their code, only if u got ur factory reinstall of xp media edition


----------



## MARINATE

found this in photobucket


----------



## bigdogg323

OOOOOOHHHHHHHWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Diecast Maisto G-ridez I believe


----------



## S-10sForever

Where can u get those models(the girls that is)?


----------



## Project59

Ebay


----------



## 1ofaknd

For you guys looking for flatbeds, wreckers, and other heavy duty trucks, check out this place..

http://www.midwestreplicas.com

They are located near me, I plan to go an tour their facility and talk with the owner. They manufacture all that crap there, lol


----------



## pancho1969

WHAT TIME SHOULD I BE AT THE NNL WEST SHOW TO SHOW SOME MODELS?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 2 2007, 02:35 PM~7158157
> *anyone know where i can get the lil activation code for windows xp media edition... the lil 16 num/letter code thats usually on t he right side of the comp.. its gotta be a dell also... i lost mine and need a code
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 2 2007, 02:11 PM~7158973
> *WHAT TIME SHOULD I BE AT THE NNL WEST SHOW TO SHOW SOME MODELS?
> *


I THINK IT OPEN AT NINE

WELL IM OFF THE FINISH MY RIDES FOR THE SHOW TOMORROW. WILL BE THERE WITH BIGGS AND BETO. SEE YA'LL


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 AM~7154485
> *Hey Guys
> 
> I Just Got Back From The Hospital
> My Dad was Diagnosed with hepitites b and c, sorosis of the liver, and nphisima like 5 years ago and then they told him that he only had 8 months to live now he is getting real bad and showing signs of the last stages of his liver failing before he passes and he cannot have a transplant cause his white bloodcells dont produce so if they cut him open he will bleed to death well me and my sisters and uncals had to talk him into going to the hospital because he is so stuuborn and now he has to stay there because his heart rate was way below and they found more things wrong with him so i just would like to ask for you guys to keep my father in your prayers and hope that he can pull through this
> thanks
> *


 Thoughts and Prayers Zfelix78caddy

Hope he pulls thru.

Oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.............BORING. :uh:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 2 2007, 06:43 PM~7160355
> *Thoughts and Prayers Zfelix78caddy
> 
> Hope he pulls thru.
> 
> Oneyed
> *



ditto...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 09:22 PM~7160629
> *ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.............BORING.  :uh:
> *


I hear ya, it's been dead all day in here.


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY WHERE'S KB??????????? WHY ISN'T HE IN MCBA?


----------



## BiggC

Did Scooby get banded again?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 3 2007, 08:20 AM~7164202
> *Did Scooby get banded again?
> *




:dunno: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2007, 03:22 AM~7163636
> *HEY WHERE'S KB??????????? WHY ISN'T HE IN MCBA?
> *




I aint seen KB for a minute bro...There has to be some reason he aint hooked up.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 3 2007, 08:32 AM~7164273
> *I aint seen KB for a minute bro...There has to be some reason he aint hooked up.
> *



that foo was pstin in off topice the other day


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Hey I remeber a while back that some of yall wanted me and I guess Carl or Bryan to have a build off aginst eachother well I wanted to do it


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 3 2007, 03:51 PM~7165349
> *Hey I remeber a while back that some of yall wanted me and I guess Carl or Bryan to have a build off aginst eachother well I wanted to do it
> *


Ill battle you.in fact Im picking up a model in about a hour :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 3 2007, 06:22 AM~7163636
> *HEY WHERE'S KB??????????? WHY ISN'T HE IN MCBA?
> *


LOL! You got to build to be a memeber ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

AMT is poppin out the 94 sonoma again in march/april. 
as well as the 75' blazer snap kit (this month)

Also they just released the 58 impala again, this one comes with a 1.64 JL car.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey ryan i cleaned the Caddy thread ! i combined it all to 1 post ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 3 2007, 02:46 PM~7165592
> *Ill battle you.in fact Im picking up a model in about a hour :biggrin:
> *


Alrite I wanted to go anginst them cuz We are all tha same age 14


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Feb 3 2007, 05:13 PM~7165747
> *Alrite I wanted to go anginst them cuz We are all tha same age 14
> *


born in 92 :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 3 2007, 03:25 PM~7165822
> *born in 92 :biggrin:
> *


I dont belive you


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 3 2007, 03:25 PM~7165822
> *born in 92 :biggrin:
> *


Damn.....I remember when I was young...lol, still am but I remember when I was younger...I am only 21 bout to be 22!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 3 2007, 03:05 PM~7165695
> *Hey  ryan  i  cleaned  the  Caddy    thread  !  i  combined  it  all  to  1  post !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah




----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 3 2007, 05:05 PM~7165695
> *Hey  ryan  i  cleaned  the  Caddy    thread  !  i  combined  it  all  to  1  post !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey I never got to see the carla pics.and it was my idea to make him post them :uh:


----------



## EVIL C

WELL MY RIMS CAME IN YESTERDAY FROM BETO (THANK ALOT BRO :biggrin: ) HOW DO THEY LOOK ON THIS BLAZER TO YA`LL?   :


----------



## drnitrus

WHAT UP 

MARINATE I snapped these up so you can see how that flat bed truck looks with a car on it.


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY NITRUS YOU GOT A FLOURESCENT LIGHT OVER YOUR WORK AREA? PICS LOOK GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 4 2007, 09:24 AM~7170558
> *WHAT UP
> 
> MARINATE I snapped these up so you can see how that flat bed truck looks with a car on it.
> 
> 
> *



HELL YEAH DOGG..CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 3 2007, 05:47 PM~7165970
> *hey I never got to see the carla pics.and it was my idea to make him post them :uh:
> *


----------



## 65lorider

how thick is the styrene you guys use


----------



## 65lorider

i saw some on ebay and the sizes ranged from .020 to .060 so what do yall usually use


----------



## Blue s10

towerhobby

this has 3 sizes one is really thin. the medium size i use for most stuff


----------



## 65lorider

thanks but what is the size u use is it .040?


----------



## 65lorider

gimme an idea is it bout as thick as a .25


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Feb 4 2007, 09:29 PM~7174528
> *how thick is the styrene you guys use
> *


gotta have ALL the sizes. one size doesn't work for everything.


----------



## LowandBeyond

DA COLTS!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2007, 07:51 PM~7175322
> *DA COLTS!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

COLTS WIN COLTS WIN COLTS WIN


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 4 2007, 09:54 PM~7175345
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> COLTS WIN COLTS WIN COLTS WIN
> *


yea, them stats are hillarious for them bears :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 4 2007, 11:29 PM~7175774
> *yea, them stats are hillarious for them bears :roflmao:
> *


Rex grossman wasn't ready for the SB. They had no chance :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2007, 10:30 PM~7175785
> *Rex grossman wasn't ready for the SB. They had no chance  :biggrin:
> *


ive been sayin for 2 weeks now, if we get in and pressure rex once, it was over for him his head wouldnt be n the game n e more.. that first sack, damn it went to hell after that :0


----------



## tyhodge07

http://members.toast.net/Steverini/BearsSUCK/bearssuck.html
:roflmao:


----------



## DEUCES76

question about the hok that u get from walmart do u have to use primer under it before u lay down a base coat


----------



## ElMonte74'

I need to stop quoting 15 pictures when i reply to posts...it's getting VERY ANNOYING


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 4 2007, 09:49 PM~7176017
> *question about the hok that u get from walmart do u have to use primer under it before u lay down a base coat
> *


I DIDN'T USE A PRIMER FOR MY EL CAMINO :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Feb 4 2007, 11:49 PM~7176017
> *question about the hok that u get from walmart do u have to use primer under it before u lay down a base coat
> *


you should prime all your cars anyway.


----------



## 1ofaknd

fair warning, when i see people quote a post, and not remove the pictures. It's gonna get deleted on sight.

We already seen the pics the first time, it's REALLY annoying to see the same pictures quoted 5 times on the same page.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2007, 09:54 PM~7176092
> *you should prime all your cars anyway.
> *


i have never used primer on any of my cars! they all look as good as they did when i painted them except for a little dust here and there! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2007, 10:57 PM~7176120
> *fair warning, when i see people quote a post, and not remove the pictures. It's gonna get deleted on sight.
> 
> We already seen the pics the first time, it's REALLY annoying to see the same pictures quoted 5 times on the same page.
> *


:thumbsup: i agree and somethin i really hate, i hate scrollin down 5 mins just to see what some one says :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 4 2007, 11:59 PM~7176160
> *:thumbsup: i agree and somethin i really hate, i hate scrollin down 5 mins just to see what some one says  :angry:
> *


I delete those too































they piss me off :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 4 2007, 11:59 PM~7176158
> *i have never used primer on any of my cars! they all look as good as they did when i painted them except for a little dust here and there! :biggrin:
> *


That's great that it works fine for you, but it won't work for everyone. I would not suggest not priming your cars.


----------



## DEUCES76

cool thanks cause i didnt know if u needed to prime the car first or not


----------



## Linc

i just clean the body really good b/f i spray and allow a decent time to dry.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2007, 10:59 PM~7176172
> *I delete those too
> they piss me off  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



























































:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

man it starts so early. 


walk into my boys room today. He's got some of his low low cars out and they are getting jacked up by the police. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

*GO COLTS!!!!!*


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 4 2007, 10:11 PM~7176318
> *man it starts so early.
> 
> walk into my boys room today.  He's got some of his low low cars out and they are getting jacked up by the police.  :biggrin:
> *


Damn haters!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

anybody going to NNL east?? i wanna know if i can ship them a car im building to show it :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Feb 4 2007, 03:15 PM~7172249-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY NITRUS YOU GOT A FLOURESCENT LIGHT OVER YOUR WORK AREA? PICS LOOK GOOD.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep. I have one of those fixtures that has 2 i think 36 inch bulbs.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Feb 5 2007, 03:17 AM~7177351
> *anybody going to NNL east?? i wanna know if i can ship them a car im building  to show it :dunno:
> *


ill be there


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 5 2007, 05:19 AM~7177723
> *
> ill be there
> *



Sweet I'll Pm Ya Later


----------



## drnitrus

march 24


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 5 2007, 06:09 AM~7177842
> *
> 
> march 24
> *



cool from there i can have travis ship it to you cause on march 10th its going to a show in indy


----------



## Day1Hustla

Nice truck bro...is that one you did for the truck buildoff?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Feb 5 2007, 06:34 AM~7177896
> *Nice truck bro...is that one you did for the truck buildoff?
> *




yeah all it needs now is the chrome undies and engine stuff and the grill and it will be complete


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 5 2007, 09:31 AM~7177887
> *cool from there i can have travis ship it to you cause on march 10th its going to a show in indy
> *


no prob shoot me a pm when you are ready


----------



## modeltech

hey, zack i am goin to that show in indy as well!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 5 2007, 07:06 AM~7178016
> *hey, zack i am goin to that show in indy as well!!
> *



sweet take some good pictures of it for me it will be its first show if i can get the chrome by then :happysad:


----------



## modeltech

you bet!! it will be cool to see it in person!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 5 2007, 07:31 AM~7178109
> *you bet!! it will be cool to see it in person!!!
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 5 2007, 10:06 AM~7178016
> *hey, zack i am goin to that show in indy as well!!
> *


We hope to make IPMS also.  see you there :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

RYAN, I MAY WANT TO FLY OUT TO ONE OF THESE SHOWS AND POSSIBLIY TAKE BIGGS '57, WHEN ARE THESE SHOWS? IF WORK PERMITS I'LL BE THERE.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 03:01 PM~7180502
> *We hope to make IPMS also.    see you there  :biggrin:
> *


YA, WOULD LIKE TO MEET THE GUYS THAT WILL BE THERE FROM LIL!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 04:14 PM~7180618
> *RYAN, I MAY WANT TO FLY OUT TO ONE OF THESE SHOWS AND POSSIBLIY TAKE BIGGS '57, WHEN ARE THESE SHOWS? IF WORK PERMITS I'LL BE THERE.
> *


IPMS is in march i think, i dont have a flyer for that one.

HMCA show is may 5th

there are also a few coming up in ohio


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 01:19 PM~7180659
> *IPMS is in march i think, i dont have a flyer for that one.
> 
> HMCA show is may 5th
> 
> there are also a few coming up in ohio
> *


KEEP ME POSTED, THINKING OF GOING TO SHOW WITH NORMA FOR A SMALL VAC. WOULD LIKE TO MEET FOLKS IN THE EAST COAST.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 5 2007, 04:22 PM~7180691
> *KEEP ME POSTED, THINKING OF GOING TO SHOW WITH NORMA FOR A SMALL VAC. WOULD LIKE TO MEET FOLKS IN THE EAST COAST.
> *


I'll scan a few flyers for you and send them. btw, got your stuff sent out over the weekend


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2007, 01:27 PM~7180742
> *I'll scan a few flyers for you and send them. btw, got your stuff sent out over the weekend
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I WANT TO BUILD SOME SHIT LIKE ALL THESE CARS I'VE FROM THE PICS PN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 5 2007, 02:16 PM~7180632
> *YA, WOULD LIKE TO MEET THE GUYS THAT WILL BE THERE FROM LIL!!
> *



I'll be there. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2007, 09:55 PM~7185348
> *I'll be there.  :cheesy:
> *


Me too!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 5 2007, 11:11 PM~7186268
> *Me too!
> *


you gonna wipe your "booger" on the table again this year, or what are you bringing? :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 5 2007, 11:15 PM~7186302
> *you gonna wipe your "booger" on the table again this year, or what are you bringing?  :biggrin:
> *


No more Booger, she's retired. I'll just have to find something else to wipe on the table. :biggrin: 

I will probably bring the LS Monte, Mustang, and the black Camaro.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 6 2007, 12:00 AM~7186609
> *No more Booger, she's retired. I'll just have to find something else to wipe on the table.  :biggrin:
> 
> I will probably bring the LS Monte, Mustang, and the black Camaro.
> *



I was hopeing you would bring that LS!!! The mustang and camaro are badass too. I can't wait.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2007, 12:03 AM~7186636
> *I was hopeing you would bring that LS!!!  The mustang and camaro are badass too.  I can't wait.
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

n e one know how to fuck with a site with an ip addy?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 03:37 AM~7187180
> *n e one know how to fuck with a site with an ip addy?
> *



i do. hacking a site can get ya in big ass trouble though. i would not do it to anyone even if i hated them lol

by the way nice Lincoln!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 6 2007, 02:40 AM~7187189
> *i do. hacking a site can get ya in big ass trouble though. i would not do it to anyone even if i hated them lol
> *


yea i know, just hack into it and delete all the topics, posts, everything, lol... delete the mods, admins, everyone :cheesy: m banned until 2033 and alot of other ppl are, it would be funny as hell :biggrin: but mean in a way too, lol


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 03:42 AM~7187198
> *yea i know, just hack into it and delete all the topics, posts, everything, lol... delete the mods, admins, everyone :cheesy: m banned until 2033 and alot of other ppl are, it would be funny as hell :biggrin: but mean in a way too, lol
> *



damn! where did you get banned til 2033? lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 6 2007, 02:43 AM~7187202
> *damn! where did you get banned til 2033? lol
> *


i dont know if they surf this site, so ill just pm ya, lol...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 01:46 AM~7187208
> *i dont know if they surf this site, so ill just pm ya, lol...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 they are still around. Get on here about everyday. If its the place I'm thinking of.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 6 2007, 02:57 AM~7187234
> *:0  :0  :0  they are still around.  Get on here about everyday. If its the place I'm thinking of.
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 03:42 AM~7187198
> *yea i know, just hack into it and delete all the topics, posts, everything, lol... delete the mods, admins, everyone :cheesy: m banned until 2033 and alot of other ppl are, it would be funny as hell :biggrin: but mean in a way too, lol
> *


that would be really fucked up


----------



## Models IV Life

KB'S IN OFF-TOPIC LOOKING AT PORN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOLOLOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 11:34 AM~7189421
> *KB'S IN OFF-TOPIC LOOKING AT PORN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOLOLOL
> *


KB, to BIG PERV.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 12:34 PM~7189421
> *KB'S IN OFF-TOPIC LOOKING AT PORN!!!!!!!!!!!..LOLOLOL
> *


TWINNS PLAYMATES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

What color do you think this should end up? 

The theme for it is Back woods, I will also make a flat bed trailer that will tow a sand rail. Those are 49" Irok Super Swampers that will get a set of bed lock wheels. Yes that is a Canoe on it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Go all camo !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 01:20 PM~7190185
> *Go  all  camo  !
> *



x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

x-3 make it look like a polaris quad they look nice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 01:20 PM~7190185
> *Go  all  camo  !
> *



I could. This was suppose to be a replica of my old 1:1 1999 Dodge Ram Sport but I decided that the body will only look like it. 

Where did you get that Polaris quad?


----------



## 65lorider

you can get quads at walmart. at mine they have some like those and racin quads too


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 12:46 AM~7187208
> *i dont know if they surf this site, so ill just pm ya, lol...
> *



Yeah, we still surf this site...and the other one. Just keep in mind that we allready have all the i.p. addresses for everyone who was/is a member of the site.  Do what you gotta...but beware of blowback.


----------



## THEREGAL

:0


> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 6 2007, 03:40 PM~7190893
> *Yeah, we still surf this site...and the other one. Just keep in mind that we allready have all the i.p. addresses for everyone who was/is a member of the site.   Do what you gotta...but beware of blowback.
> *


----------



## Kirby

Did scooby get banned?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

haha i was wondering the same thing!


----------



## twinn

:wave: 

in memory of scooby

nice avatar mitch :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 6 2007, 03:55 PM~7192102
> *:wave:
> 
> in memory of scooby
> 
> nice avatar mitch :biggrin:
> *


HEY GUYS WHAT HAPPEN TO SCOOBS :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 07:03 PM~7192169
> *HEY GUYS WHAT HAPPEN TO SCOOBS :dunno:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## PIGEON

WHERES WALDO


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN IT MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. ALRIGHT FOCKER I KNOW YOU GOT A TANK OR JET SOMEWHERE IN THERE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. BIG RIG?? CABLE CAR??? SHOW US.


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY GUYS CHECK OUT MY POSTS 1000 I'M A POST WHORE WOOOOOOOPY 
I'M POST WHORE I'M A POST WHORE I'M A POST WHORE 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Scooby was a post whore...where is he?

:tears: 

I miss all the mock-ups.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 07:37 PM~7192517
> *HEY GUYS CHECK OUT MY POSTS 1000 I'M A POST WHORE  WOOOOOOOPY
> I'M POST WHORE  I'M A POST WHORE  I'M A POST WHORE
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dang, i'm only at 18,000 and some change. I gotta catch up to you


----------



## Kirby

Who has the most posts on this site? :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 05:18 PM~7192955
> *dang, i'm only at 18,000 and some change. I gotta catch up to you
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

HEY RYAN U HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 6 2007, 07:29 PM~7192420
> *GAWD DAMN IT MINI!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. ALRIGHT FOCKER I KNOW YOU GOT A TANK OR JET SOMEWHERE IN THERE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL. BIG RIG?? CABLE CAR??? SHOW US.
> *


LOL! No planes, trains or tanks But BIG RIGS ! LOL! I built 1 once ! LOL! 











It belongs to someone else now ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

TO THE JAPS RIGHT MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 08:31 PM~7193075
> *TO THE JAPS RIGHT MINI :biggrin:
> *



Beto short but i dont think hes a JAP ! :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp

que paso cabrones!??!?!?!


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: :biggrin: :uh:  :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: 

M.C.B.A MEMBER
BIGDOGG323


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 06:57 PM~7193816
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> M.C.B.A MEMBER
> BIGDOGG323
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 09:57 PM~7193816
> *I HATED WHEN A TOPIC IS NICE N JUICY THEN SOMEBODY LOCKS IT OR DELETES BECAUSE HE FEELS LIKE CAUSE HE CAN'T TAKE WHAT'S GOING ON
> IT'S BULLSHIT BUT WHAT GIVES THAT PERSON THE RIGHT TO DO THAT
> IS HE THE PRES OF LIL. IS HE THE KING OF LIL. OR IS HE THE ONE THAT STARTED.LIL WHAT GIVES HIM RIGHT TO THAT SHIT GOT ME PIST OFF THATS FUCKED UP IS IT BECAUSE HE KNOWS HOW DELETE THE FILE WHAT THE FUCK
> 
> M.C.B.A MEMBER
> BIGDOGG323
> *


*I DELETED IT*

you can replace all those "he's" and "that person's" and "king" with my name. I dont mind.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193898
> *I DELETED IT
> 
> you can replace all those "he's" and "that person's"  and "king" with my  name. I dont mind.
> *


ME TOO


----------



## tru_pimp

^^they should call you "me too"^^


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193898
> *I DELETED IT
> 
> you can replace all those "he's" and "that person's"  and "king" with my  name. I dont mind.
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193898
> *I DELETED IT
> 
> you can replace all those "he's" and "that person's"  and "king" with my  name. I dont mind.
> *


I THINK THEY COULD STILL SEE IT :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 10:02 PM~7193898
> *I DELETED IT
> *




Open comment to all members ! 


Dont let shit build up to the point that you are over your limit Handle your problems ! Say what needs to be said , name the names and point out the true problem Weather in this topic , the persons topic or by PM ! 


Ture Ryan shut it down but i think we should be allowed to react when we are being active in the topic ! BUT AWBCRAZY asked to have it shut down so it was done ! 


LIL I only voiced myself and not M.C.B.A. in anyway and BOB if you read this !

We are only dealing with palstic, a hobby ,and words So dont think we all jumped on you to give you a beat down ! I was doing what i do and that wont change no time soon ! 

BACK TO BUILDING EVERYONE ! 


And Bob ! 


SHOW MORE PICS OF THE 60 Wagon ! LOL! :biggrin: 


I know you think we dont dig what you do but your wrong ! You let the wrong things bite you ! Post up what you got working anytime you want !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 10:11 PM~7194028
> *Open  comment    to  all  members !
> Dont  let    shit  build  up  to  the  point  that  you  are  over    your  limit    Handle  your  problems !  Say  what  needs  to  be  said  ,  name  the  names  and  point  out the  true  problem  Weather  in  this  topic  ,  the  persons  topic  or  by  PM  !
> Ture Ryan    shut  it  down  but  i think  we  should  be    allowed  to  react  when  we  are  being  active  in the  topic  !  BUT    AWBCRAZY    asked  to  have  it    shut  down  so  it  was  done  !
> *


I agree..if you are gonna say something like that. don't be scared to name names. Beating around the bush just makes everyone think your talking to them, lol. 

And yes, i deleted it because he asked. You all can fight in here all you want, no holds barred, lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7193898
> *I DELETED IT
> 
> you can replace all those "he's" and "that person's"  and "king" with my  name. I dont mind.
> *


HE'S A WENNIE

THAT PERSON BOWS TO ME

KING IS WHAT HE CALLS ME

U TOLD ME USE THESE WORDS RYAN I DID  :biggrin: 






























JJ/K HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 6 2007, 04:40 PM~7191967
> *Did scooby get banned?
> *


yeah!? Where did he go? :dunno:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 10:11 PM~7194028
> *Open  comment    to  all  members !
> Dont  let    shit  build  up  to  the  point  that  you  are  over    your  limit    Handle  your  problems !  Say  what  needs  to  be  said  ,  name  the  names  and  point  out the  true  problem  Weather  in  this  topic  ,  the  persons  topic  or  by  PM  !
> Ture Ryan    shut  it  down  but  i think  we  should  be    allowed  to  react  when  we  are  being  active  in the  topic  !  BUT    AWBCRAZY    asked  to  have  it    shut  down  so  it  was  done  !
> LIL  I  only  voiced  myself    and  not    M.C.B.A. in  anyway  and  BOB  if  you read    this    !
> 
> We  are  only    dealing  with  palstic,  a hobby  ,and  words  So  dont  think  we  all  jumped  on  you  to  give you  a  beat  down  !  I  was  doing  what  i  do  and  that  wont  change  no  time  soon !
> 
> BACK  TO  BUILDING  EVERYONE  !
> And  Bob  !
> SHOW  MORE  PICS  OF  THE  60  Wagon  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> I  know  you  think  we  dont  dig  what  you  do  but  your  wrong  !  You  let  the  wrong  things    bite  you  !  Post  up  what  you  got  working  anytime  you  want  !
> *



true, beto said it should be deleted and i quoted him with agreement. 

i just hope everyone who was involved has cooled off. i want you all to know that i was not mad or angry at any point of my replies, in fact i either was grinning or laughing! 

i guess some thought i was really pissed or something? any ways, i dropped it and want to move on. i was happy to finally get the shit off my chest.

Dave, i will post pics lol thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This might sound bad but i didnt even know Scooby was missing ! Sorry little dude !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Bob !  I was laughing at you ! Not with you !  





I mean ! I was laughing with you the whole time ! I am an easy going guy and love to be the class clowin ! Thanks for  letting do so ! LOL!


----------



## Project59

But what about the flag I flew oh so proudly till Biggs squashed me with threats of Terence and Phillip coming to get me  :dunno: :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

I mean ! I was laughing with you the whole time ! I am an easy going guy and love to be the class clowin ! Thanks for letting do so ! LOL!
[/quote]


it's all good..... :buttkick: :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7194473
> *But what about the flag I flew oh so proudly till Biggs squashed me with threats of Terence and Phillip coming to get me   :dunno:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:
> *


I BURNED IT. : :biggrin: BUT IT DID LOOK GOOD FOR THE FEW MINUTES THAT IT FLEW..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 06:28 PM~7193038
> *LOL!    No    planes,  trains  or  tanks    But  BIG  RIGS  !  LOL!  I  built  1  once  !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It  belongs  to  someone else  now  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



I got it now. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

alittle wheel swap and started on the chassie building.


----------



## Kirby

Canada is still up there? Thought we took that country over already... :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 what wheels u puttin on it :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

He put those spinners on it. He posted it awhile back.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 6 2007, 10:19 PM~7194894
> *He put those spinners on it. He posted it awhile back.
> *


 :0 must of missed it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2007, 08:37 PM~7194369
> *yeah!? Where did he go? :dunno:
> *


last I heard from scooby, he was going to CT to see his dad for the weekend. That was 2 weeks ago. :0 :0 

I think someone on the greyhound raped him and made him their bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

I dont think they raped him, they probably just mocked him up in a raped postion and left him on the bus!


----------



## Mr Biggs

SCOOBY , DOOBY ,,DOO, WHERE ARE YOU. YOU GOT NO PLACE TO RUN NOW.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Feb 6 2007, 09:18 PM~7194885-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 what wheels u puttin on it :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup, spinners. I have a shit load of them. And the rear wheels are still duels.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-87burb_@Feb 6 2007, 09:19 PM~7194894
> *He put those spinners on it. He posted it awhile back.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

has ne one used the testors spray enamel, its the gloss yellow, #1214?

Ive now painted my 3rd car with this shit, and once again redoin this car.. it comes out really thin, i mean thin like water, i tried goin even further away, like a foot and put a thin coat on, and it still ran all over the whole car and the paint dont stick worth shit.... n e one know whats up, and yea the body was cleaned i cleaned it 2 times now, ive tried diffrent ways of doin it and same outcome each time... i want my money back :angry: 4.49 for a lil worthless ass can


----------



## Kirby

hmm...what kinda primer you use? can shaken up real good?


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7195726
> *has ne one used the testors spray enamel, its the gloss yellow, #1214?
> 
> Ive now painted my 3rd car with this shit, and once again redoin this car.. it comes out really thin, i mean thin like water, i tried goin even further away, like a foot and put a thin coat on, and it still ran all over the whole car and the paint dont stick worth shit.... n e one know whats up, and yea the body was cleaned i cleaned it 2 times now, ive tried diffrent ways of doin it and same outcome each time... i want my money back :angry: 4.49 for a lil worthless ass can
> *


alot of testers paint is thined with water,you just have to thicken it with a different color! the green is the same way :angry: :thumbsdown: i try to avoid using testers paint if i can.


----------



## Linc

sorry, just notice you said "spray". i have an air brush and use the jars of paint.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 6 2007, 11:29 PM~7195808
> *hmm...what kinda primer you use? can shaken up real good?
> *


yea, i shake the cans for a while, dunno tho.. i used the regular primer everyone uses for model


----------



## Kirby

i use diff. primers...i dunno why, guess its just whatever paint im going to use. 

Well hopefully you can figure out what was wrong, maybe the cold weather?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 7 2007, 12:40 AM~7196426
> *i use diff. primers...i dunno why, guess its just whatever paint im going to use.
> 
> Well hopefully you can figure out what was wrong, maybe the cold weather?
> *


im thinkin that, which it is a lil warmer (shouldnt be the word) than the last time when i painted the impala (black) :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7195925
> *alot of testers paint is thined with water,you just have to thicken it with a different color! the green is the same way :angry:  :thumbsdown: i try to avoid using testers paint if i can.
> *


Try the Testors Custom Lacquers. I think you will be pleasantly surprised. I like it better than the Tamiya spray.


----------



## zfelix

:wave: what up mini anything new bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NO ! I just finished Lowandbyonds 60 pickup ! I stripped that little datsun tonight from the overhaulin deal ! Been really busy at work this week ! I am making bacon and eggs right now then i off to sleep LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:25 AM~7197081
> *NO !    I  just  finished  Lowandbyonds 60  pickup  !  I  stripped  that  little  datsun  tonight    from  the  overhaulin  deal !  Been  really  busy  at  work  this  week !  I  am  making  bacon  and  eggs  right  now  then  i  off  to  sleep  LOL!
> *




LOL sounds good bro


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 7 2007, 06:26 AM~7197083
> *LOL sounds good bro
> *


I got to behave for a few days ! I got in trouble on here last night ! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 05:28 AM~7197085
> *I  got  to  behave  for  a  few  days  !  I  got  in trouble  on  here  last  night  ! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## THEREGAL

what is "wip"


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn I was asleep yesterday when the topic got shut down! Damn 3rd shift! I can only get online for a few hours during the morning! ANyways AWBCRAZY...I hope you are able to make it to the Kams show...you may have replied to my comment but since the topic was shut down before I could see it I am saying this again! lol...


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 7 2007, 08:18 AM~7197209
> *what is "wip"
> *


work in progress


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7195726
> *has ne one used the testors spray enamel, its the gloss yellow, #1214?
> 
> *



Yeah I have used the same stuff on my 4wd Ford Lightning it looked like shit, untill my wife stomped on the models roof when she had one of her fits. Its now in line to become a roadster with the windshield posts layed back.


----------



## 1low64

Damnit...I just spent 5 minutes looking for that topic. I wanted to read all the responces and shit and put in my own 2 cents...but like always...I miss the good shit. :uh: 



Anyway...I hope everything ended on a good note...we don't want any rivalries in here...we all have to share the same spot.....or do we? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

who makes them old school rat rod lookin rims with the wide white wall tires :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 01:45 PM~7199806
> *who makes them old school rat rod lookin rims with the wide white wall tires :dunno:
> *


pegasus has all kind's of good shit for all the car's from rat rod's to drag to lowriders. but they don't post it on their web sight. you have to go in person to see it all the goodie's. they have a wall 50 feet long 6 feet deep with about 20 partitions of shit hanging on them. when i go down there im like a kid in a candy store..you realy got to go to pegasus.


----------



## bigdogg323

i'm the same way biggs it's like you're in lala land :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 7 2007, 02:02 PM~7199948
> *i'm the same way biggs it's like you're in lala land  :biggrin:
> *


i will be down there today, then to plastruck http://www.plastruct.com/ it's around the block from my house. you guy's who like to make your own shit should check this place out...i get most of my styrene and plastic goodie's from them.


----------



## MARINATE

QUE PASA CARNAL!


----------



## 408models

HOW FAR IS PAGASUS FROM ANEHIEM???


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 01:06 PM~7199990
> *i will be down there today, then to plastruck http://www.plastruct.com/ it's around the block from my house. you guy's who like to make your own shit should check this place out...i get most of my styrene and plastic goodie's from them.
> *


nah i'm going next weekend to drop serious mula at pegasus 

ok not that not that serious :biggrin: lol


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2007, 01:08 PM~7200008
> *HOW FAR IS PAGASUS FROM ANEHIEM???
> *


2or 3 miles only :biggrin: lol




























about 50 miles or more


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2007, 02:08 PM~7200008
> *HOW FAR IS PAGASUS FROM ANEHIEM???
> *


it's only 18 mile's.. take the 57 north to the 10 east and get off at central ave.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2007, 02:08 PM~7200001
> *que pasa wey</span>*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 03:15 PM~7200103
> *<span style='color:blue'>CHILLIN TRYING TO GO HOME!*


----------



## Mr Biggs

that's cool im out of here at 1:30. got to go to ceaser's then pegasus and plastruck.
i try to get a jump before the traffic start's. la traffic is a motherfucker after 3m


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2007, 04:16 PM~7200112
> *HOWS DA CASA ! FAT BOY ! </span>*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 03:18 PM~7200146
> *that's cool im out of here at 1:30. got to go to ceaser's  then pegasus and plastruck.
> i try to get a jump before the traffic start's. la traffic is a motherfucker after 3m
> *


HELL YEAH DOGG...CENTER GOLDIES PLEASE :biggrin: .......TIRED AS FUCK


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7194935
> *SCOOBY , DOOBY ,,DOO, WHERE ARE YOU. YOU GOT NO PLACE TO RUN NOW.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SCOOBY SNACKS IS ...MIA.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 02:57 PM~7199907
> *pegasus has all kind's of good shit for all the car's from rat rod's to drag to lowriders. but they don't post it on their web sight. you have to go in person to see it all the goodie's. they have a wall 50 feet long 6 feet deep with about 20 partitions of shit hanging on them. when i go down there im like a kid in a candy store..you realy got to go to pegasus.
> *


i cant fly over to cali to go look at model rims, how bout you get pics  :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:wave: <-------scooby


----------



## tyhodge07

im talkin them one rims thats all flat, not the old wire ones... i know someone had them on a ride on here b4 but cant find it..


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 03:30 PM~7200263
> *i cant fly over to cali to go look at model rims, how bout you get pics   :biggrin:
> *


Same here, pegasus is about 2000 miles too far from me to go in and look around. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

and the 67 rag in the new lrm is badass, someone should do a replica of it... its showdown


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:19 PM~7200152
> *HOWS  DA  CASA  !  FAT  BOY !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 04:30 PM~7200263
> *i cant fly over to cali to go look at model rims, how bout you get pics   :biggrin:
> *



I dont think they sale 1/64th scale wheel LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 7 2007, 02:34 PM~7200305
> *Same here, pegasus is about 2000 miles too far from me to go in and look around.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's a real nice place to visit when ever you come down..alot of my friend's who come down from out of state put it on their to do list. and make sure they visit. 1low64 almost went broak when he came down. he was like goddaaaaam.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 7 2007, 01:31 PM~7200279
> *:wave: <-------scooby
> *


where are you :wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

pegasus is the shiznik :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 01:14 PM~7200093
> *it's only 18 mile's.. take the 57 north to the 10  east and get off at central ave.
> *


Beto was saying we should both take a ride down there one day.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:35 PM~7200332
> *I  dont  think they  sale 1/64th  scale  wheel  LOL! :biggrin:
> *


lol, i need some for the s10, i wanna go old school look on it and prolly leave it primed  and for the 1:64 wire rims, i wish they sold bags of 50 sets or somethin of them :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOLY SHIT ! 


Man I live in MO ! We just had a Chemical CompANY JUST blow up ! iTS LIKE 30 MILES AWAY ! iF YOU LOOK OUT SIDE WHERE I AM FROM AND ALL YOU SEE IS BLACK ! !

Worst of all ! the plant is 8 blocks from where my wife works ! I hope my car is ok ! LOL!


----------



## MARINATE

THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 7 2007, 02:38 PM~7200366
> *Beto was saying we should both take a ride down there one day.
> *


after the next show we will go down there.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Feb 7 2007, 04:32 PM~7200292-->
> 
> 
> 
> im talkin them one rims thats all flat, not the old wire ones... i know someone had them on a ride on here b4 but cant find it..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You talking about these?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Jan 21 2007, 03:42 PM~7045889
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2007, 04:38 PM~7200381
> *THIS WEEKEND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This weekend your eating wienner


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 01:39 PM~7200385
> *after the next show we will go down there.
> *


down here???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:38 PM~7200379
> *HOLY  SHIT  !
> Man  I  live  in MO !  We  just  had  a  Chemical CompANY  JUST    blow  up !    iTS  LIKE  30  MILES  AWAY    !    iF  YOU  LOOK  OUT  SIDE  WHERE  I  AM  FROM  AND  ALL  YOU  SEE  IS  BLACK  ! !
> 
> Worst  of  all  !  the  plant  is  8  blocks  from  where  my  wife  works !  I  hope  my  car  is  ok  !  LOL!
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:40 PM~7200401
> *This  weekend  your  eating    wienner
> *



THERE YOU GO WITH ALL THEY GAY SHIT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 02:38 PM~7200379
> *HOLY  SHIT  !
> Man  I  live  in MO !  We  just  had  a  Chemical CompANY  JUST    blow  up !    iTS  LIKE  30  MILES  AWAY    !    iF  YOU  LOOK  OUT  SIDE  WHERE  I  AM  FROM  AND  ALL  YOU  SEE  IS  BLACK  ! !
> 
> Worst  of  all  !  the  plant  is  8  blocks  from  where  my  wife  works !  I  hope  my  car  is  ok  !  LOL!
> *


he said my car....notice he didn't say my wife.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just like me a tipical man.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! You know it BIGGS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 7 2007, 04:41 PM~7200416
> *THERE YOU GO WITH ALL THEY GAY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look 
Marinate going to make me bust my brain !


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know when the herb deeks show at the saddle back in norwalk ca. is


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 04:41 PM~7200420
> *he said my car....notice he didn't say my wife.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> just like me a tipical man.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 7 2007, 04:44 PM~7200459
> *does anybody know when the herb deeks show at the saddle back in norwalk ca. is
> *



last year the show really sucked ! its a buddy buddy type of show !


----------



## bigdogg323

now thats funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 01:46 PM~7200473
> *last  year  the  show  really  sucked  !  its  a  buddy  buddy  type  of  show !
> *


no shit i went to it . it was alright


----------



## Mr Biggs

remember i told you i heard them talking shit about lowriders.


----------



## bigdogg323

when :angry:


----------



## unforgiven50insp




----------



## bigdogg323

pinches crackers :cheesy:


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7200336
> *it's a real nice place to visit when ever you come down..alot of my friend's who come down from out of state put it on their to do list. and make sure they visit. 1low64 almost went broak when he came down. he was like goddaaaaam.
> *


I live in Seattle and I have been to pegasus twice. The first time I was there I went with Big Mike Tellez and that's when I met Biggs and His brother for the first time. Biggs also introduced me to Mike Flynn...Flynn let me go behind the counter and dig through all the shit...it was surreal. Then I went the second time with Biggs...it's really a horrible experiance cuzz you wanna buy everything...I spent an easy bill the first time in around 5 minutes and tried to hold back the second. I'm still like god daaaaaam! I'll be going back again hopefully real soon.


----------



## BiggC




----------



## bigdogg323

dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn


----------



## bigdogg323

hey mini is ure car ok


----------



## Mr Biggs

im trying to see if i can see mini's car...and if it's ok. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

its the one the mid pic where it says news :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

They just said the smoke is HIGHLY TOXIC ! And it is dropping toxic water drop AKA SAP ! They said dont wipe it off dont wash it , Get out of the area ASAP !


----------



## BiggC

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

it's on cnn right now :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 05:00 PM~7200634
> *They  just    said  the  smoke  is  HIGHLY    TOXIC  !    And  it  is  dropping  toxic  water  drop    AKA  SAP !  They  said  dont  wipe  it  off  dont  wash  it    ,  Get  out  of  the  area  ASAP !
> *


Yeah and it's headed our way hno:


----------



## bigdogg323

RUN MINI RUN :thumbsup: 

LOOKS LIKE A BOMB HIT 

I'M WATCHING IT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Mr Biggs

the fucken lapd killed my homie this weekend and said he has a heart attack. but they beat him in hand cuffs after he was on the floor, and when they took him to jail they used the stun gun on him...a witness that was in the next cell said they were beating him in his cell. it's been on the news..or go to http://www.latimes.com/search/dispatcher.f...rst-page-size=5


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 05:04 PM~7200693
> *the fucken lapd killed my homie this weekend and said he has a heart attack. but they beat him in hand cuffs after he was on the floor, and when they took him to jail they used the stun gun on him...a witness that was in the next cell said they were beating him in his cell. it's been on the news..or go to http://www.latimes.com/search/dispatcher.f...rst-page-size=5
> *


Page Not Found


Sorry, the page you requested could not be found.

If you are trying to reach a page from a bookmark, the page URL may have changed. Please choose a section from the navigation at the top of this page.

If you are looking for an older news story, it may no longer be here. Free archives of stories are maintained for one week on latimes.com. To search for a story published in the past week, use the search box at the top of the home page.

If the story is more than one week old, you should be able to find it in the LATimes archive. Searching is free, but there is a fee for downloading full text of found articles. 

If you still have trouble finding what you need, please go to our customer service page. 
Thank you for visiting latimes.com.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2007, 03:06 PM~7200718
> *Page Not Found
> Sorry, the page you requested could not be found.
> 
> If you are trying to reach a page from a bookmark, the page URL may have changed. Please choose a section from the navigation at the top of this page.
> 
> If you are looking for an older news story, it may no longer be here. Free archives of stories are maintained for one week on latimes.com. To search for a story published in the past week, use the search box at the top of the home page.
> 
> If the story is more than one week old, you should be able to find it in the LATimes archive. Searching is free, but there is a fee for downloading full text of found articles.
> 
> If you still have trouble finding what you need, please go to our customer service page.
> Thank you for visiting latimes.com.
> *


try it again i fixed it.. http://www.latimes.com/search/dispatcher.f...rst-page-size=5


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang ! Sorry about the lost homie !It seem the police get to do what they want cause they carry a badge


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 03:11 PM~7200755
> *Dang !  Sorry  about  the lost  homie  !It  seem  the  police  get  to  do  what  they  want  cause  they  carry  a  badge
> *


remember i told you one of my lil homie's died a few month ago.. well those same cop's were at the funiral trying to start shit with the homie's. trying to prevoke us to say something. talking shit as they drove by saying we have a bigger gang. the l.a.p.d. fuck hazard.


----------



## BiggC

Damn bro, thats fucked up!! We had a case here the other night of the same thing but homie lived. They said he started a fight in a bar, got him down and cuffed him then shot him with a tazer gun and kept zappin' him while he was down in cuffs not fighting em. Lucky for him his girl was videoing it with her cell phone, and everybody at the bar kept saying they had the wrong guy but they just kept hittin' him and zappin' his ass.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 01:45 PM~7199806
> *who makes them old school rat rod lookin rims with the wide white wall tires :dunno:
> *


Revell has some real nice fat whites in their newer kits like the 59, 60 Impalas, 50 Ford truck


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 02:36 PM~7200336
> *it's a real nice place to visit when ever you come down..alot of my friend's who come down from out of state put it on their to do list. and make sure they visit. 1low64 almost went broak when he came down. he was like goddaaaaam.
> *


I spent 3 hours and 100 bucks last year. If I had the money I would have spent more :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2007, 03:21 PM~7200857
> *Damn bro, thats fucked up!!  We had a case here the other night of the same thing but homie lived. They said he started a fight in a bar, got him down and cuffed him then shot him with a tazer gun and kept zappin' him while he was down in cuffs not fighting em. Lucky for him his girl was videoing it with her cell phone, and everybody at the bar kept saying they had the wrong guy but they just kept hittin' him and zappin' his ass.
> *


their is about 4 differant people saying the same thing but they a differant story..first he walked away then in their other story he ran. they fucked up and they know it.. they where going to start shit untill the news showed up. they they left.


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 6 2007, 10:04 PM~7194673
> *I BURNED IT. :</span> :biggrin:  BUT IT DID LOOK GOOD FOR THE FEW MINUTES THAT IT FLEW..
> *



:0 :roflmao:<span style=\'color:blue\'> Thanks for at-least taken the time to notice it :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 7 2007, 03:45 PM~7199806
> *who makes them old school rat rod lookin rims with the wide white wall tires :dunno:
> *


are these what you are talking about ?










the wheels are from the 70 impala kit 
the skinny whitewalls are from the revell 64 lowrider kit 
the fat whites are some from hoppin hydros


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn biggs thats fkd up 

my condolences for your loss man


----------



## twinn

damn biggs sorry about your homie,but cant expect anything less from the fucken lapd :angry: 

Pegasus is about 25 minutes from the pad i try not to go cause damn i spend more than i have lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 7 2007, 03:41 PM~7201070
> *damn biggs thats fkd up
> 
> my condolences for your loss man
> *


thank's homie's...he was a good little homie too.. :angel:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 04:19 PM~7200844
> *remember i told you one of my lil homie's died a few month ago.. well those same cop's were at the funiral trying to start shit with the homie's. trying to prevoke us to say something. talking shit as they drove by saying we have a bigger gang. the l.a.p.d.  fuck hazard.
> *


:0 Woo dang I missed this my condolences Bigg man and Fuck The Police! don't let them bitches get to ya G your bigger then they could ever wish to be!!!!


----------



## 1low64

Normally I dont have a problem with cops that do thier job and do it well...but its these fuckin cops that think since they have a badge and a gun they are some sort of god. You know damn well that most of them would never go toe to toe with anyone cuzz they are bitches that hide behind the badge. I find it funny that the cops make it a point to say he was in a gang, like he was some horrible person...but then the people in the neighborhood all say he was a nice guy who kept to himself. Funny how that works out. It seems the cops/media always make people out to be bad guys when they die. I know a guy here that I use to work with...great guy, super friendly...had some issues in the past, been arrested on some stupid shit...he was in the PASSENGERS seat of his mom's car...mom was driving DRUNK...she shot off an embankment and he was thrown from the car into some trees and died. Mom walked home and left him and the car there. When the news article came out in the Seattle Times...instead of saying that some poor guy died in a horrible accident...they pointed out that he was a fellon who had served time and was just released two days before the accident...almost saying "He was a piece of shit, who cares that he is dead." It blows me away how cops and the media always try to turn the victim into the bad guy. :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

x-2 bro i hear yo...you know what most of these guy's problem's are ..they are the guy's in high school who where alway's scared of gang member's and had their lunch money taken. so when they become cops they think they are crazy with the badge...believe me it aint over. the last time this happend in la they wen't on a cop killing spree. they had to ride 3 deep in cop car's. fucken pussy's :angry:


----------



## 408models

Sorry to hear that BIGGS.


----------



## 408models

*Was wondering if any one had any pics of the CHEECH & CHONG VAN from THE MOVIE " NEXT MOVIE" I THINK CANT REMEMBER WHICH ONE.*. *The van were they pull to the side and make it into a lowrider?*


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 7 2007, 02:54 PM~7201213
> *x-2 bro i hear yo...you know what most of these guy's problem's are ..they are the guy's in high school who where alway's scared of gang member's and had their lunch money taken. so when they become cops they think they are crazy with the badge...believe me it aint over. the last time this happend in la they wen't on a cop killing spree. they had to ride 3 deep in cop car's. fucken pussy's :angry:
> *


----------



## swanginbows

whats a good base coat for black pearl metallic


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn,this topic is depressing. From the police brutality to a toxic chemical fire. WTF. 

Sorry for your loss Biggs. 

And everyone in MO, be carefull.


----------



## rodburner1974

i don't exactly know how to respond on this. i have known many friends close to me die, but not by the hands of a cop. that is just pure bullshit. from what witnesses said, he was handcuffed and could not defend himself. im sorry for your loss and my condolences to the family.


----------



## Pokey

:angel:


----------



## CHR1S619

Sorry for your loss Biggs. :angel:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 7 2007, 03:39 PM~7200395
> *You talking about these?
> *


ya, but with some fatter white walls :cheesy:


----------



## Models IV Life

HEY HOMIES I NEED HELP. WHATS THE BEST LIGHT TO TAKE PICS OF MODELS WITH? I GOT THOSE SOFT LIGHT 60 BULBS FROM GE BUT I ALWAYS GET A YELLOWISH OR PINKISH PIC. SHOULD I BE USING FLUORESCENT SHOP LIGHTS?


----------



## Kirby

Daylight!!! get out in the sun and let that paint pop! I am a creature of the night so i never get outside shots lol. i would say try shop lights or try a kitchen/bathroom light...those seem bright


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 8 2007, 02:42 AM~7206581
> *Daylight!!! get out in the sun and let that paint pop! I am a creature of the night so i never get outside shots lol. i would say try shop lights or try a kitchen/bathroom light...those seem bright
> *


 :biggrin: COOL.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2007, 05:41 AM~7206576
> *HEY HOMIES I NEED HELP. WHATS THE BEST LIGHT TO TAKE PICS OF MODELS WITH? I GOT THOSE SOFT LIGHT 60 BULBS FROM GE BUT I ALWAYS GET A YELLOWISH OR PINKISH PIC. SHOULD I BE USING FLUORESCENT SHOP LIGHTS?
> *


ive tried some of those lamps too but i gee the same yellow look.

the shop lights work pretty well. if you have the cash you can a flash unit that is used for photography it shoot some crazy white light that works real well
you can see one in one of these pics in here
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-t...oto-studio.html


----------



## drnitrus

BIGGS sorry to hear about your loss. it bullshit when these fuckers think they can do whatever they want cause of the badge.


MINI that fireball looks like a fucken bomb went off. hope you guys are all doin well over there.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2007, 03:41 AM~7206576
> *HEY HOMIES I NEED HELP. WHATS THE BEST LIGHT TO TAKE PICS OF MODELS WITH? I GOT THOSE SOFT LIGHT 60 BULBS FROM GE BUT I ALWAYS GET A YELLOWISH OR PINKISH PIC. SHOULD I BE USING FLUORESCENT SHOP LIGHTS?
> *


WHAT UP FRED.. I JUST BOUGHT SOME FLUORESCENT SHOP LIGHTS. AND THE PICS COME OUT REAL NICE NO MORE YELLOW PICS. AND THEY DON'T COST TOO MUCH. IT ALSO HELPS OUT ON THE EYE'S WHEN BUILDING.



AND THANK'S FOR YOUR SYMPHATHY HOMIE'S I WILL LET HIS FAMILY KNOW.
:angel:


----------



## Project59

I have seen this model in here somewhere before can anyone here pin point this bitches work???? 





> _Originally posted by 225pimp_@ Yesterday ,09:23 PM~5788800
> *man fuck LIL cuz they hate on models as well they complain bout my big rims on the 76 caprice talkin bout puttin big rims is impratical. so i say chromin ur undercarriage is smart ?
> *



It's called a preference bitch!!! The next time you want to talk about hating grow some balls and have it out here instead of running your flap off on another site just to look cool!!!


----------



## swanginbows

whats a good base coat for pearl paints


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 8 2007, 01:00 PM~7209203
> *whats a good base coat for pearl paints
> *


I guess it would have to come down to whats color your pearl is :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2007, 11:57 AM~7209177
> *I have seen this model in here somewhere before can anyone here pin point this bitches work????
> 
> 
> It's called a preference bitch!!! The next time you want to talk about hating grow some balls and have it out here instead of running your flap off on another site just to look cool!!!
> *


what 's the other sight he was on..?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 01:06 PM~7209245
> *what 's the other sight he was on..?
> *



Some Donk shit I found this post while rolling through our own offtopic 

http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ead.php?t=43241


----------



## bigdogg323

WHOS IS IT :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 8 2007, 12:08 PM~7209259
> *
> Some Donk shit I found this post while rolling through our own offtopic
> 
> http://ceylon.globat.com/%7Eeastcoastryder...ead.php?t=43241
> *


that's funny cause he posted up his real truck and i got his plate's.. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

I FOUND WHO IT IS IT'S TI05 HE POST A 62 ON ANOTHER TOPIC :angry: :nono:


----------



## bigdogg323

THE TOPIC IS ( my lo lo for the lo lo riderz )


----------



## Project59

Fucking bitch still posts here but yet has the spine to drop a line like FUCK LIL!!!!! :angry: 


Naaaahh Bitch FUCK YOU!


----------



## bigdogg323

BANNED THE FUCKER FOR BEING BITCH :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

na it's all good.. when they say what do you think and we give our honest oppinion
they get but hurt. if you can't take it dont ask...at least we tell you to your face not behind your back. 


that's why i put what i have on my sig.

ANYONE WHO IS GREAT AT SOMETHING, DOES IT FOR HIS OWN APPROVAL, NOT ANYONE ELSE'S.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 12:21 PM~7209889
> *na it's all good.. when they say what do you think and we give our honest oppinion
> they get but hurt. if you can't take it dont ask...at least we tell you to your face not behind your back.
> that's why i put what i have on my sig.
> 
> ANYONE WHO IS GREAT AT SOMETHING, DOES IT FOR HIS OWN APPROVAL, NOT ANYONE ELSE'S.
> *


*X2 BRO*


----------



## Project59

:thumbsup: Fuck em anyways  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

anna nichole smith just died right now. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 12:59 PM~7210222
> *anna nichole smith just died right now. :0
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
MY BIG TITY BABY


----------



## Project59

What????? Link????:0


----------



## bigdogg323

ITS A SAD DAY :tears:


----------



## Mr Biggs

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070208/ap_en_..._nicole_smith_6


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHit No more







to her anymore !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 01:06 PM~7210305
> *SHit    No  more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to  her  anymore  !
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

SHIT THERE MAKING A BIGGER DEAL OUT OF NICHOLE THAN THE EXPLOSION YESTERDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

yeah thats crazy, they got some links in the OFF TOPIC FORUM also


----------



## Project59

sad news


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2007, 03:15 PM~7210404
> *yeah thats crazy, they got some links in the OFF TOPIC FORUM also
> *


some ????? the whole fucking board is covered in them :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You know just last week they charged her with the death of her son to ! SO I But it was self inflected !


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2007, 02:15 PM~7210404
> *yeah thats crazy, they got some links in the OFF TOPIC FORUM also
> *


THE WHOLE DAMN FIRST PAGE IS ALMOST ALL ANNA NICOLE SMITH   :roflmao:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i was gonna say didnt her son just die 

damn so who gets the life insuence dough  :scrutinize:


----------



## Mr Biggs

her baby was from her son. that's why he took his own life.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:barf: eeewww


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 03:34 PM~7210689
> *her baby was from her son. that's why he took his own life.
> *


The fuck?????


----------



## rodburner1974

for those that might be interested, i posted some more projects here. please reply on that link cuz i don't check this one much. thanks

PROJECTS


----------



## radicalplastic09

i bet it was from "TRIMSPA BABY" thats what killed her that or she got skinny another way *sniff sniff*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Feb 8 2007, 03:33 PM~7211304
> *i bet it was from "TRIMSPA BABY" thats what killed her that or she got skinny another way *sniff sniff*
> *


they said she has been taking vikaden with booz. for the last 6 year's that's a deadly mix.


----------



## radicalplastic09

nuthin like chansin down a couple thousands with some jack


----------



## 408models




----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 8 2007, 09:00 AM~7208206
> *WHAT UP FRED.. I JUST BOUGHT SOME FLUORESCENT SHOP LIGHTS. AND THE PICS COME OUT REAL NICE NO MORE YELLOW PICS.  AND THEY DON'T COST TOO MUCH. IT ALSO HELPS OUT ON THE EYE'S WHEN BUILDING.
> AND THANK'S FOR YOUR SYMPHATHY HOMIE'S I WILL LET HIS FAMILY KNOW.
> :angel:
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL!!!!!!! WILL HAVE TO GO GET THOSE.

SORRY ABOUT YOUR HOMIE. I MAY LOSE MY GRANDPA OVER SOME IDIOT PARAMEDICS WHO FORGOT TO STRAP HIM TO THE GERNEY AND DROPPED HIM ON HIS HEAD!!!!!!!!! AIN'T THAT SOME SHIT??????????????? THERE WILL BE LEGAL ACTION GUARRENTED.


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2007, 03:56 PM~7211541
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks like this guy that worked for me in that truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

thiers alot of newbes singing up today.


----------



## tyhodge07

ive been seein alot of ppl on LIL lately sayin they didnt put this didnt put that, blah blah blah and dont know why its there, etc.. well i would recomend changin ur password from lowrider to somethin else.. n e thing with lowrider is easy to figure out on this site, i just know ive seen some ppl goin around sayin this n that about not sayin what was said.. :dunno: tho


----------



## zfelix

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 01:22 AM~7216468
> *:wave:
> *



in memory of scooby snacks huh? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2007, 12:26 AM~7216476
> *in memory of scooby snacks huh?  :biggrin:
> *



fersure

:angel:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 01:30 AM~7216484
> *fersure
> 
> :angel:
> *



RIP scooby. :wave:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!! HOW DID HE DIE?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 9 2007, 12:55 AM~7216518
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!! HOW DID HE DIE?
> *


:roflmao: Naww Just Bullshitin Cause he Been Gone Nobody Knows Where Hes At :around:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 9 2007, 01:57 AM~7216521
> *:roflmao: Naww Just Bullshitin Cause he Been Gone Nobody Knows Where Hes At :around:
> *



:0 :0 :0 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

he prolly lost his internet connection, computer fucked up, in jail with bubba, decided to live with his dad and dont have a laptop to get on at a truck station to see whats up or he just dont like us :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 02:33 AM~7216559
> *he prolly lost his internet connection, computer fucked up, in jail with bubba, decided to live with his dad and dont have a laptop to get on at a truck station to see whats up or he just dont like us :angry:
> *



he was on his my space a few days ago. But not on here since the 27th. 

He's hiding so he don't have to send me my 79 monte. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 9 2007, 03:36 AM~7216572
> *he was on his my space a few days ago.  But not on here since the 27th.
> 
> He's hiding so he don't have to send me my 79 monte.  :biggrin:
> *


well, scoob its aight to come out, you wont get harrased for the 79 monte, i promise :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: he's prolly been coming on here under guest


----------



## tyhodge07

man n e 1 can be mia and always seem to show up on myspace, like wth, myspace :thumbsdown: shits old and i think its gettin to be more for the younger crowd and molestors, i deleted my page back in like september lol


----------



## 1low64

Myspace is GHEY!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2007, 07:24 AM~7216872
> *Myspace is GHEY!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 07:00 AM~7217009
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


x-3....my space is for looser's who have no life nor real friend's.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 9 2007, 08:24 AM~7216872
> *Myspace is GHEY!!!!
> *



i will stay out of your space then, cuz i don't swing that way :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

to set the record straight though, i don't have a myspace. my space is this bubble we live in called earth :biggrin:


----------



## AZTEKONE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2007, 11:28 AM~7218150
> *WATCH OUT FUCKER I GOT FRIENDS *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 9 2007, 10:30 AM~7218164
> *I got friend's too. But they are killer's. And not on my space. :0*


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 10:30 AM~7218162
> *i will stay out of your space then, cuz i don't swing that way  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> to set the record straight though, i don't have a myspace. my space is this bubble we live in called earth  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I don't have one either. I barly got a account here. :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 9 2007, 11:34 AM~7218188
> *I got friend's too. But they are killer's. And not on my space. :0
> *



ALOT OF YOUR HOMIES ARE ON MY FUCKER!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Feb 9 2007, 09:30 AM~7218162
> *i will stay out of your space then, cuz i don't swing that way  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> to set the record straight though, i don't have a myspace. my space is this bubble we live in called earth  :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro...that was a good one! I'm dyin over here. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 9 2007, 02:37 AM~7216574
> *well, scoob its aight to come out, you wont get harrased for the 79 monte, i promise  :biggrin:
> *



i know lil homie was having some problems on the home front, family matters, his father and all------might have something to do with that, he hasnt been on AIM in forever either.........RIP scoob ha


----------



## Lownslow302

im back that fat bitch cant hold me back


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7219480
> *im back that fat bitch cant hold me back
> *


HAHAH THIS GUY WATCH HIM BAN U AGAIN FOR SAYING THAT


----------



## 95imp

do yall know where to get a whole resin model kit of a limo


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Feb 9 2007, 04:59 PM~7220387
> *do yall know where to get a whole resin model kit of a limo
> *


what kind of limo?


----------



## 95imp

any kind


----------



## twinn

try ebay


----------



## 95imp

i did they have nothing


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 9 2007, 02:04 PM~7219480
> *im back that fat bitch cant hold me back
> *




who are you talking about?


----------



## swanginbows

watch this shit
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 9 2007, 07:20 PM~7221383
> *watch this shit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0Qpc4UzP9g
> *


re re re re re re re re re re re re re re re re re repost


----------



## swanginbows

oh for real...shit i just now seen it :banghead:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

that lowrider looks like shit, perspectives are all off-----no bueno


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY KNOW IF ITS SNOWIN IN RENO TOMARROW?


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 08:00 PM~7221694
> *that lowrider looks like shit, perspectives are all off-----no bueno
> *


lets see your lowrider


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 9 2007, 08:45 PM~7222491
> *lets see your lowrider
> *



have you not seen my freehand work, dont play homie 
























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Im an architecture major, hence my opinion on the perspective bro-------and started as an automotive design major----hence why I say I could do better


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU GO BOY


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 09:52 PM~7222554
> *have you not seen my freehand work, dont play homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Im an architecture major, hence my opinion on the perspective bro-------and started as an automotive design major----hence why I say I could do better
> *


nice but lets see some of that MS paint work


----------



## mitchapalooza65

MS paint is for kids bro------like I said, im a 4th year architecture student, and havent touched paint since I discovered real programs


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 10:15 PM~7222706
> *MS paint is for kids bro------like I said, im a 4th year architecture student, and havent touched paint since I discovered real programs
> *


nvm you missed the point


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 9 2007, 08:23 PM~7222774
> *nvm you missed the point
> *


YUP :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.

Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.

Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 09:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *


GOOD TO HEAR ! I kow the last time we talk it was hurting you and your little side kick ! Work to get this back to where it will make both of you happy again ! You know most of us understand married life so when ever it gut to rough hit us up ! We are all freinds on here !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 08:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *


sometimes you need to take a step back in order to move forward. Keep positive and good luck!


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 9 2007, 07:52 PM~7222554
> *have you not seen my freehand work, dont play homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Im an architecture major, hence my opinion on the perspective bro-------and started as an automotive design major----hence why I say I could do better
> *



hey mitcha???? Im think you still missed the point, lownslow do not mean whos better,,,some of as in here we are truck drivers,office worker,cookers.inginers.
construction workers,,,we are not comparing skills........the drawing on ms looks great to me..


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *


IM GLAD TO HEAR THIS!!! I had been wondering how you and the fam were doing through all this but I didnt want to butt in. Good luck man, sometimes it is that painful time apart that is needed to SLAP some reality into everyone. Good luck homie!!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 10:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *



congrads pokey! i hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Picked these up at walmart the other day. 77 caprice and 71 impala.


----------



## Linc

tried to find the post for Ryans flake but search function not working, the flake he sells is beautiful! i tried it today on a few cars!



:biggrin: I like it!


----------



## 1ofaknd

looks great man, a little bit goes a long ways. You'll have enough flake for a lifetime! lol


----------



## Linc

i clogged my air brush a few times b/c i used too much! had to re-mix a few times too! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 10 2007, 07:00 PM~7228502
> *Picked these up at walmart the other day. 77 caprice and 71 impala.
> *


'76 Caprice


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 09:43 AM~7224972
> *Well, I've got some good news, I am back home! My wife and I have decided to try to work things out. I moved most of my stuff back into the house last night.
> 
> Being apart made us both realize alot of things. We still have alot of work to do, but we both think it's worth it to try to save our marriage.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the support you guys have shown me through all this. The past few months have been hell, but things are lookin up!
> *


 Kool pokey.... hope it works out this time. Good luck


oneyed


----------



## Pokey

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## midcanadalowriders

i read this topic an thought i'd post here........do you guys clear coat? and if so do you use a generic clear? what kind of paint can you apply clear too? obviously a spray can style paint can be cleared but do you wet sand it?
sorry, but i don't know the techniques yet, and i don't know where to post to get the best answers......


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Feb 10 2007, 09:33 PM~7229017
> *i read this topic an thought i'd post here ........do you guys clear coat? and if so do you use a generic clear? what kind of paint can you apply clear too? obviously a spray can style paint can be cleared but do you wet sand it?
> sorry, but i don't know the techniques yet, and i don't know where to post to get the best answers......
> *


you read ALL this topic??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody have a 66 impala body they don't need :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

ANYBODY GOT A 62 IMPALA HT FOR TRADE??????????


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 10 2007, 09:25 PM~7229721
> *ANYBODY GOT A 62 IMPALA HT FOR TRADE??????????
> *


u could make one :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

wheres everybody at :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2007, 11:18 PM~7229962
> *wheres everybody at :dunno:
> *


The strip club


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 10 2007, 10:27 PM~7230014
> *The strip club
> *


that sucks nobody ask me to go :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 11 2007, 12:25 AM~7229721
> *ANYBODY GOT A 62 IMPALA HT FOR TRADE??????????
> *



What do you got to trade ! I COULD HAVE 1 READY ON WED IF TRADE OFFER WAS SWEET ? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 10 2007, 08:00 PM~7228502
> *Picked these up at walmart the other day. 77 caprice and 71 impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of them high riser ones i played around with, i did a silver base with that candy red i think it way tamayra (spelld wrong prolly) paint :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 11 2007, 04:42 AM~7230630
> *this is one of them high riser ones i played around with, i did a silver base with that candy red i think it way tamayra (spelld wrong prolly) paint :cheesy:
> 
> *


cool, i think i'm gonna repaint em and chrome the trim, then find a revell chassis with wires to stick under it


----------



## steelers#1

*Only 3 Members are using this tread: steelers#1, Project59, zfelix78caddy
SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS SUCKS*


----------



## steelers#1

HERE, IT'S GETTING BETTER, 10 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: steelers#1, SAUL, 92linc, Project59, zfelix78caddy


----------



## 1ofaknd

:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## Pokey

Here's a few pics I took at the Indy World of Wheels yesterday.


















































Really wasn't a whole lot there this year, but we still had a good time.

Here's a link to the rest of the pics, if ya want to take a look,
http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c344/pok...Wheels/?start=0


----------



## Pokey

This was one of the craziest cars there. A '72 Impala with a Rolls Royce Phantom front end, and 30" wheels. :uh: 


















On the plus side, my daughter got to meet SpongeBob!


----------



## Pokey

Sorry for the crappy pics, I don't know what's up with my camera. It's usually pretty reliable.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 10 2007, 10:21 PM~7229696
> *does anybody have a 66 impala body they don't need  :biggrin:
> *


what kind of shape i have a resin body its a bit bet up let me know if u want it


----------



## bigdogg323

those are some badass pics pokey 

i like that 72 custom vert tht shit looks sick


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Feb 11 2007, 01:01 PM~7232709
> *what kind of shape i have a resin body its a bit bet up let me know if u want it
> *


 got any pics of it


----------



## swanginbows

DOES ANY BODY HAVE A SPARE REARL SUSPENSION FOR A CADILLAC


----------



## 79burider

does any one know if u can put a 79 malibu/elcamino front clip onto a regal with it looking half decent


----------



## 79burider

these or deez for rims??


----------



## Blue s10

Holy Shit. I just went into a chinese restaurant at a motel im staying at and they had a kid working that couldnt have been more tha 8y old. Not to strict on the child labor laws around here i guess.


----------



## Project59

Funny that rolls clipped 72 is mentioned in off topic here and there was a link to the build up of this car and the loser was talking shit about lowriders saying most are trailer queens and his shit gets rolled all the time... I don't know to much about state laws but up here there is not a fucking chance in hell you would get away with tint on the front window let alone being that dark so tell me exactly how that piece of shit got to that show please?????


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 11 2007, 08:04 PM~7234860
> *Funny that rolls clipped 72 is mentioned in off topic here and there was a link to the build up of this car and the loser was talking shit about lowriders saying most are trailer queens and his shit gets rolled all the time... I don't know to much about state laws but up here there is not a fucking chance in hell you would get away with tint on the front window let alone being that dark so tell me exactly how that piece of shit got to that show please?????
> *


Hmmmm, that's a good point. Just looking at that car I can see at least 5 illegal mods.

I saw the guy that owns the car at the show. Didn't actually talk to him myself, but one of my friends did get a chance to talk to him, and my friend said he was really cocky, acted like none of the other cars at the show were worthy to be in the same building as his car. Oh well, I guess I'd be a prick too if I had to sit around all weekend and watch people walk by and laugh at my car, which quite a few people were doing. What a waste of a good Chevy.


----------



## 79burider

that chevroloyce is a joke what a waste of money, well whatever churns your butter i guess


----------



## 79burider

can sumone post the build up link for tthat royce clipped chevy


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 11 2007, 09:49 PM~7235254
> *can sumone post the build up link for tthat royce clipped chevy
> *


no


----------



## 79burider

haha i cant find it


----------



## swanginbows

scroll up and you can see it :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 11 2007, 01:51 PM~7232650
> *Here's a few pics I took at the Indy World of Wheels yesterday.
> 
> 
> Really wasn't a whole lot there this year, but we still had a good time.
> 
> *



Matts blue drop top 64 is looking badass. Love them patterens he put on there last year!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 11 2007, 09:14 PM~7235477
> *scroll up and you can see it :ugh:
> *


No, he'll just find the pics I posted. He wants a link to the build-up, which hasn't been posted in this thread. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN WHERE IS EVERYONE AT TODAY


----------



## lowridermodels

where all here today,where r u?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

present !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 12 2007, 11:43 AM~7239606
> *where all here today,where r u?
> *


I AM IN MY ROOM WATCHING TV :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn i forgot that show was this weekend, i was gonna go until i lost my job


----------



## tyhodge07

winter storm warning later on tonight  looks like everyone here in indiana isnt gonna be doin shit or bein out tonight, indpls is supposed to get like 10 in. to a foot :angry: ihate snow...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 12 2007, 04:00 PM~7240670
> *winter storm warning later on tonight  looks like everyone here in indiana isnt gonna be doin shit or bein out tonight, indpls is supposed to get like 10 in. to a foot :angry: ihate snow...
> *


They just posted up that we are getting 4 to 6 Its freezing rain as we speak :angry:


----------



## SOLO1

thats how it was here last night


----------



## stilldownivlife

cool pics pokey :thumbsup: 

i got back from the miami show last nite and put my pics up in post your rides - here is the link 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318537


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 12 2007, 04:14 PM~7240771
> *cool pics pokey  :thumbsup:
> 
> i got back from the miami show last nite and put my pics up in post your rides - here is the link
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=318537
> *



GOOD PICS ! Thanks for shareing I got a few ideas for my BIG BODIES now LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Sucks for u guys u should move to vegas :biggrin: only rained about 3 times all winter :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOK the COCA plane is doing a fly by !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2007, 01:25 PM~7240851
> *LOOK  the  COCA    plane    is  doing  a  fly  by  !
> *



theres always planes flying by my house lol to the right about 2 mins away there is the North Las Vegas Airport then to the left like 5 mins away is the nellis airforce base lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MOVE TO ARIZONA ***********...............


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: 
and what does this means
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 12 2007, 02:24 PM~7240846
> *Sucks for u guys u should move to vegas :biggrin: only rained about 3 times all winter :cheesy:
> 
> *


I was visiting some inlaws last fall and it rained a couple days and fell below 65 degrees-they were freaking out talkin about starting up the fireplace and shit.


----------



## bigdogg323

:around: :around: :around: :around: 
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: 
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2007, 02:31 PM~7241352
> *I was visiting some inlaws last fall and it rained a couple days and fell below 65 degrees-they were freaking out talkin about starting up the fireplace and shit.
> *



and that was the days it rained lol when that Airplane Got Pushed into A Casino Or The Street By The Wind :uh:


----------



## BiggC

Well I sent Scooby a pm asking where the heck he's been hiding at, and he told me that he's on vacation.


----------



## Blue s10




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 12 2007, 08:48 PM~7242899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUTTERS !


----------



## Blue s10

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I got tired of driving my big gas hog's around. so i wen't out and bought me a 2007 impala LT.. I went straight to the tire shop and had some 20's put on and had the window's tinted. next is the sound system. :biggrin: 



















I ALREADY GOT IT UP OVER 100MPH. :0 JUST WANTED TO SEE WHAT SHE WOULD DO.


----------



## twinn

nice ride biggs


----------



## tyhodge07

wish i had the money to just got buy a car than rims than tint than throw all the goodies in 

im opening a tylers ride fund if n e one would like ot donate :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

THE NEW IMPALAS ARE ALL RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Nice Imp Biggs!


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone live in a county in indiana with the level 2 warning, if u get caught our driving around u get arrested, lol


----------



## modeltech

nice ride MR. BIGGS!!


----------



## zfelix

im gonna work on my car a lil bit tomarrow (my real project) and i was wondering if i use aircraft paint stripper on it would that shit fuck up my windows????? cause tomarrow i plan to pull the bumpers, trim, embleams off and probly start stripping it this weekend 

Trying To Get It Ready For Paint This Summer :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

and also biggs do you think homeboy will strip and replate my caddy grill and 2 small inserts there plastic hit me up with a PM


----------



## mitchapalooza65

nice ride biggs!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 13 2007, 08:45 AM~7246909
> *nice ride biggs!!!!!!
> *


Man whats up on the Land rover ! ? You still want it ?


----------



## zfelix

just pulled my rear bumper off lol :biggrin: a 10 minute job i did lol but i cant find my keys :angry: so i cant pull off the rest of the bumper fillers and the trim on the trunk ima look for them in a lil bit 










lol ima just think of it as a big ass model :cheesy: oh yeah and im not sellin it like i said i was ima just build it


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: cool daily biggs


felix aircraft stripper suuukks 
i used it on my first 64 - it is a mess and stinks like you wouldnt belive 
and if you get any on your skin it burns like salt on a wound 

just sand it all down 

but its cool to hear your gonna start on it and fix her up :thumbsup: 

oh yeah i love seafoam green :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 13 2007, 08:51 AM~7247845
> *:thumbsup: cool daily biggs
> felix aircraft stripper suuukks
> i used it on my first 64 - it is a mess and stinks like you wouldnt belive
> and if you get any on your skin it burns like salt on a wound
> 
> just sand it all down
> 
> but its cool to hear your gonna start on it and fix her up  :thumbsup:
> 
> oh yeah i love seafoam green  :thumbsup:
> *



shit thanks for the info bro i seen some pics on the project rides thread sum guy used it on his 78 and it looked easy lol i guess i'll just sand it 


and yeah u dont see any caddys seafoam green well i havnt but one that was at the supershow and it had patterns and i liked it 

im gonna update the interior with 89 brogham parts and have a buddy in the car club get her running again but yeah just figured i already started cant just give up on it gotta finish it now


----------



## stilldownivlife

thats awesome man 
just stay motivated on it :thumbsup: and with help from your friends and family you will be rollin a clean caddy b4 you know it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 13 2007, 09:05 AM~7247953
> *thats awesome man
> just stay motivated on it  :thumbsup: and with help from your friends and family you will be rollin a clean caddy b4 you know it
> *


 im just tryin to find the moldings to make my car a full hardtop not to easy to find since late 70's caddys arent that popular but i ordered a parts catalog and what not




oh and heres that caddy :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

nice caddy :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 06:30 AM~7246874
> *im gonna work on my car a lil bit tomarrow (my real project) and i was wondering if i use aircraft paint stripper on it would that shit fuck up my windows????? cause tomarrow i plan to pull the bumpers, trim, embleams off and probly start stripping it this weekend
> 
> Trying To Get It Ready For Paint This Summer :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD JUST SAND IT. I HELPED A COUPLE FRIENDS WITH THAT AIRCRAFT STRIPPER AND EVERYTIME WE WOULD JUST START SANDING IT ..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

anyone want to kick me in the face!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 03:53 PM~7250224
> *anyone  want  to  kick  me  in  the face!
> *



I'LL PISS ON YOUR FACE! :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2007, 03:02 PM~7250291
> *I'LL PISS ON YOUR FACE! :0
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:angry: well i just might need a kick in the nuts then ! :angry:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 04:07 PM~7250324
> *:angry: well  i  just  might  need  a  kick  in the  nuts  then ! :angry:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN AT MINILAND?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 09:55 AM~7247870
> *shit thanks for the info bro i seen some pics on the project rides thread sum guy used it on his 78 and it looked easy lol i guess i'll just sand it
> and yeah u dont see any caddys seafoam green well i havnt but one that was at the supershow and it had patterns and i liked it
> 
> im gonna update the interior with 89 brogham parts and have a buddy in the car club get her running again but yeah just figured i already started cant just give up on it gotta finish it now
> *


cool. I have 78 that I haven't done anything to for years  Needs a tranny. Unless it has like 5 paintjobs on it, just sand it. Good luck on the trim! I barely see any full tops


----------



## Pokey

*I HATE SNOW!*

We've got 10 inches right now, and the blizzard isn't supposed to stop until 7am tomorrow. :angry: 

Oh well, at least I don't live in New York.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 13 2007, 04:08 PM~7250330
> *WHAT THE FUCK HAPPEN AT MINILAND?
> *


x2 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 13 2007, 04:58 PM~7250753
> *x2 :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



PINCHE ***********!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 13 2007, 03:54 PM~7250712
> *I HATE SNOW!
> 
> We've got 10 inches right now, and the blizzard isn't supposed to stop until 7am tomorrow.  :angry:
> 
> Oh well, at least I don't live in New York.
> *


I HATE SNOW TO WHERE SUPPOSED TO GET SOME THIS WEEK :angry: :angry:


----------



## BiggC

SNOW does suck!!!! we got hit lastnight with a bunch.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I HAVE TO DRIVE IN IT. AND THE LAST TIME I DROVE IN IT MY TIRE BLEW OUT :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is a daylight pic. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU DON'T LIKE IT FUCKER.?

YOUR FAVORATE COLOR.


----------



## Blue s10

i like :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2007, 05:24 PM~7251024
> *SPELL CHECK FUCKER "FAVORITE"*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 13 2007, 04:25 PM~7251032
> *i like  :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. I WAS THINKING OF SLAMMING IT ON THE GROUND WHAT YOU THINK.?


----------



## Mr Biggs

I DON'T GET PAID TO SPELL..... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2007, 05:29 PM~7251061
> *<span style='color:blue'>THATS FOR CLOWIN ON ME FUCKER!*


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2007, 04:28 PM~7251051
> *THANK'S HOMIE. I WAS THINKING OF SLAMMING IT ON THE GROUND WHAT YOU THINK.?
> *


slammed is always good


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 13 2007, 04:19 PM~7250981
> *here is a daylight pic.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it, those new Impalas are badass!


----------



## betoscustoms

PRIMO, THAT'S LIKE THE ONE I RACED ON HIGHWAY 5 GOING TO YOUR HOUSE LAST WEEKEND. HE KEPT UP WITH MY 350Z BUT I WASN'T REALLY RACING. :biggrin: NORMA WAS WITH ME ME SO I WAS JUST CLOWIN HIM....... :biggrin: LOOKS NICE, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU DO TO THIS.


----------



## sinister

sweet ride homie. Whatcha runnin under there? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE'S...IT HAS A V6 3.5 250HP LT1 UNDER THE HOOD. :biggrin: THEY ARE PRETTY FAST BUT NOT LIKE A 350 Z.. ONCE I PUT THE CHIP, BORLA MUFFLER'S , AND A COLD AIR INTAKE. THEN WE CAN RUN IT.


----------



## Lownslow302

im copping one of these


----------



## Pokey

That's the car from A "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen", right?

Where did ya find that?


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 13 2007, 08:48 PM~7252843
> *That's the car from A "League of Extraordinary Gentlemen", right?
> 
> Where did ya find that?
> *


HLJ.com


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2007, 02:28 PM~7250478
> *cool.  I have 78 that I haven't done anything to for years   Needs a tranny.  Unless it has like 5 paintjobs on it, just sand it.  Good luck on the trim!  I barely see any full tops
> *




u need to get on that big pop!!! 

when i first bought mine it had trany problems had a busted seal and what not so once i get the body and guts done up i know a mechanic and ima take it to him to get done up and later on in the future i wanna ger a lt1 uppgrade (thats if i decide on keeping it after its built)


----------



## tyhodge07

whats the best transfer paper u guys recomend, i know that one testors shit isnt very good from what i heard, whats the good stuff where the ink fromt he printer wont blead but will show up nice and clear... somethin i dont have to order.. and is it like the shit u get in a kit with the decals or license plates or w.e. u just soak a lil in water than it slides off :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Good question bro...i'm intrested in learning too, i hope my printer is the right kind.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 13 2007, 09:51 PM~7253825
> *Good question bro...i'm intrested in learning too, i hope my printer is the right kind.
> *


i got a pretty good printer but them laser jet ones are prolly better...


----------



## tyhodge07

dude on king of cars gots like 3 or 4 lowriders, i seen a couple monte's :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 13 2007, 09:48 PM~7253793
> *whats the best transfer paper u guys recomend, i know that one testors shit isnt very good from what i heard, whats the good stuff where the ink fromt he printer wont blead but will show up nice and clear... somethin i dont have to order.. and is it like the shit u get in a kit with the decals or license plates or w.e. u just soak a lil in water than it slides off :dunno:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 13 2007, 09:30 PM~7254354
> *
> *


dunno, I just have scalelows do it.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 07:51 PM~7252896
> *u need to get on that big pop!!!
> 
> when i first bought mine it had trany problems had a busted seal and what not so once i get the body and guts done up i know a mechanic and ima take it to him to get done up and later on in the future i wanna ger a lt1 uppgrade (thats if i decide on keeping it after its built)
> *


nah, the 425 is plenty engine enough, just needs a rear end upgrade. I been looking for a caprice with rear discs


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2007, 08:41 PM~7254523
> *nah, the 425 is plenty engine enough, just needs a rear end upgrade.  I been looking for a caprice with rear discs
> *



oh nice your got any pics of it??

i found a pic of what i want mine to look like minus the patterns and with a shaved hardtop i jut scored the hardtop trim from a guy from LA


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2007, 11:37 PM~7254459
> *dunno,  I just have scalelows do it.
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2007, 10:37 PM~7254459
> *dunno,  I just have scalelows do it.
> *


i rather learn to do it myself  im a learner, i like to learn unless its school :angry: lol


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 09:48 PM~7254632
> *oh nice your got any pics of it??
> 
> i found a pic of what i want mine to look like minus the patterns and with a shaved hardtop i jut scored the hardtop trim from a guy from LA
> 
> 
> *


nah, it's been sitting in my folks garage, shaved the handles a couple years ago, that's it


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2007, 08:57 PM~7254773
> *nah, it's been sitting in my folks garage, shaved the handles a couple years ago, that's it
> *



damn well hope u start gettin on it soon  :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

YO I KNOW THIS IS FOR ALL THE BULLSHIT! I'M TIRED OF SEEING THESE TOPICS ON ITS NOT A LO LO,OR LOWRIDER ! SUP WITH THAT????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2007, 10:33 PM~7255298
> *YO I KNOW THIS IS FOR ALL THE BULLSHIT! I'M TIRED OF SEEING THESE TOPICS ON ITS NOT A LO LO,OR LOWRIDER ! SUP WITH THAT????????
> *



people think just because this is a lowrider web site that all the models have to be lowrider too. Gets old seeing the same old low lows.


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2007, 10:43 PM~7255502
> *people think just because this is a lowrider web site that all the models have to be lowrider too.  Gets old seeing the same old low lows.
> *



oh i aggree with ya there 100% but just the way they word their topics like someone is gonna hate on it,well i think they're the haters


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 13 2007, 10:54 PM~7255654
> *oh i aggree with ya there 100% but just the way they word their topics like someone is gonna hate on it,well i think they're the haters
> *


they do. I mean not really hate on it, just ignore the topic completely. Don't think the topic starters are really the haters. Just trying to warn people I guess. There are some people that don't even post up there rides because they are not low lows.


----------



## tyhodge07

i just painted a car white and then i put 1 coat of clear over it and it turned a yellowish, ne one know why :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 14 2007, 04:05 AM~7257052
> *i just painted a car white and then i put 1 coat of clear over it and it turned a yellowish, ne one know why :dunno:
> *


RATTLE CAN CLEAR ? It happens to alot of clears from a can ! sometimes it takes it a few months to turn yellowish ! How old is the can of clear ! AND they cheaper clear lose there shine pretty quick also !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 03:10 AM~7257081
> *RATTLE  CAN  CLEAR  ?  It  happens    to  alot  of  clears  from  a  can !    sometimes  it  takes  it  a  few  months  to  turn  yellowish    !  How  old  is  the  can  of  clear !  AND  they  cheaper  clear  lose  there  shine  pretty  quick  also !
> *


its about gone, but ive cleared alotta cars and i usually clear atleast 2 coats per car... bout quarter of a can left, and yea rattle can.. and its a cheap kind, but it shines pretty good, and all the ones ive cleared still shine :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

and this is also the second white car (top) ive cleared tonight, n only 1 of them turned yellowish, could it be the light it sat under, cuz the second one set under a light that puts out a lil yellowish tint instead of the normal room lights that are a more bright white color :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I never had light change the tint in clear ! But WHITE will show the yellow alot easier then other colors !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 03:46 AM~7257234
> *LOL!    I  never  had  light    change  the  tint  in  clear !  But    WHITE    will  show  the  yellow  alot  easier  then  other  colors !
> *


hey, u never know it could have stained it with the glare, cuz u know it shines like a mofo :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 14 2007, 12:52 PM~7257373
> *hey, u never know it could have stained it with the glare, cuz u know it shines like a mofo  :biggrin:
> *


Your clearcoat can also be too thick. The clear will dry up yellowish if you spray too heavy a coat on.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 14 2007, 04:59 AM~7257397
> *Your clearcoat can also be too thick. The clear will dry up yellowish if you spray too heavy a coat on.
> *


hmmm.. i might have done it to thick.. i just might have.. thats prolly what it is, cuz like i said it didnt do it on the the first body i did, ur prolly right :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 14 2007, 04:14 AM~7257419
> *hmmm.. i might have done it to thick.. i just might have.. thats prolly what it is, cuz like i said it didnt do it on the the first body i did, ur prolly right :thumbsup:
> *


time to wet sand. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2007, 05:17 AM~7257421
> *time to wet sand.  :biggrin:
> *


ill prolly just leave it, its just got a lil yellowish tint, its only on the roof of a 1:64 scale 63 impala, the rest is gonna be red, i dont think itll be that noticeable than


----------



## Lownslow302

gann hit the show next week end with these, hopefully Pigeon doesnt get lost and hell bring some cars too.


----------



## ElMonte74'

THAT MUSTANG AND I GUESS ITS AN ISUZU LOOKS BAD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 14 2007, 12:28 PM~7259691
> *THAT MUSTANG AND I GUESS ITS AN ISUZU LOOKS BAD :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: its a Rav 4.


----------



## swanginbows

:biggrin:


----------



## swanginbows

THERES SO MUCH FUCKIN SNOW :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

I hear ya on the snow. I have a 6 foot drift in my back yard!


----------



## zfelix

worked on my car a lil more today :biggrin: heres the build up thread dont wanna flood the model topic with my build up 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...2&#entry7259912


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 14 2007, 11:57 AM~7259903
> *THERES SO MUCH FUCKIN SNOW :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS SNOWING HERE IN CLOVIS FOR THE 4TH TIME. AND I ALMOST WRECKED MY 74' MONTE LAST NIGHT


----------



## swanginbows

my neighbor drives a jeep cherokee and the snow was up to his back bumper...he couldnt get out cause hedrove himself all the way down into the dirt, this is my first time seeing this type of shit cause i just moved here from DALLAS, TEXAS, but damn this shit is serious


----------



## drnitrus

yeah i got some shitty snow here too right now

its supposed to go on all day


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 14 2007, 12:06 PM~7259985
> *my neighbor drives a jeep cherokee and the snow was up to his back bumper...he couldnt get out cause hedrove himself all the way down into the dirt, this is my first time seeing this type of shit cause i just moved here from DALLAS, TEXAS, but damn this shit is serious
> *


Hell, my wifes car is COMPLETELY covered! Well, from one side anyway. It's completely drifted over on the passenger side. 

I feel for ya man, we got 13 inches here. Be safe!


----------



## Lownslow302

15 inches here i aint shoveling shit though im still recovering


----------



## Project59

One of the best days this week and it's supposed to get warmer over the weekend Thank God! (still -21 at the moment tho)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 14 2007, 12:06 PM~7259985
> *my neighbor drives a jeep cherokee and the snow was up to his back bumper...he couldnt get out cause hedrove himself all the way down into the dirt, this is my first time seeing this type of shit cause i just moved here from DALLAS, TEXAS, but damn this shit is serious
> *


YEAH HAPPENED HERE LAST MONTH. MY NEIGHBOR ACROSS THE STREET HAS A DODGE INTREPID AND IT GOT STUCK IN HIS DRIVE WAY. AND BOY WAS I LAUGHING MY ASS OFF :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 14 2007, 02:06 PM~7259985
> * i just moved here from DALLAS, TEXAS
> *


im gonna be going to the houston area next month. just outside of houston towards sugarland

i might check out some real estate


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WAS THINKING ON MOVING TO EL PASO, LUBBOCK, OR JUST STAY IN NEW MEXICO AND MOVE TO CHIMAYO OR ESPANOLA. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

shit i feel gor you guys its nice and sunny here today,little windy but better than the damn snow


----------



## Pokey

YOU SUCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 14 2007, 01:51 PM~7260338
> *YOU SUCK!!  :biggrin:
> *


BIGG ONES


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2007, 12:57 PM~7260381
> *BIGG ONES
> *


 x2


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 14 2007, 12:01 PM~7259941
> *ITS SNOWING HERE IN CLOVIS FOR THE 4TH TIME.  AND I ALMOST WRECKED MY 74' MONTE LAST NIGHT
> *



Its the same here in santa fe. :thumbsdown:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 14 2007, 01:10 PM~7260490
> *x2
> 
> *


x3
:angry:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK GOD I LIVE HERE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

i hate you :angry: .


----------



## Mr Biggs

NEW MEXICO IS NICE TOO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Now to add the plastic to make the rear windows look right and the rear window the correct size !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 14 2007, 01:24 PM~7261094
> *THANK GOD I LIVE HERE.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice socal weather no snow no storms no tornados nuthing but sunshine :biggrin: 

thats way it's called sunny southern california :thumbsup: 

nice pic biggs


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S WHAT I HAVE AS MY SCREENSAVER. :biggrin:


CADILLAC'S LOOKING GOOD DAVID. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

That's it, I am MOVING!!!! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was going to leave the rear qrter windows alone but the more i look at this pic i think i need to close up some !


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'M MOVING :angry:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Mr Biggs

I HAVE BEEN DOWN HERE ALL MY LIFE AND I AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE. I HAVE FAMILY AND FRIEND'S IN NEW MEXICO, AZ AND TEXAS.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 14 2007, 03:41 PM~7261233
> *I HAVE BEEN DOWN HERE ALL MY LIFE AND I AIN'T GOING ANYWHERE.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I HATE YOU GUYS :angry:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElMonte74'

YOUR JUST MAKING ME HATE YOU MORE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

THATS ARIZONA!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 14 2007, 01:48 PM~7261295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey marinate taking pics of post cards don't count :biggrin: 




























jj/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 01:27 PM~7261114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  to  add  the  plastic  to  make  the  rear  windows  look  right  and  the  rear  window  the  correct  size !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey dave look at the quarter post and the door post urs is to slanted back
move it lil up from the top and its perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

*Oh well, at least my daughter likes the snow!* :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

any amount of sunny cali weather cant compare to that pokey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 14 2007, 03:32 PM~7261989
> *Oh well, at least my daughter likes the snow! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICELESS :biggrin: :biggrin: : :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I LIKE THE S-10 :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

i jus got that donk gran national but i want to build it as the gn in stead of a donk or regal should i or jus chop the hood and spoiler


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 14 2007, 03:47 PM~7262090
> *i jus got that donk gran national but i want to build it as the gn in stead of a donk or regal should i or jus chop the hood and spoiler
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Feb 14 2007, 04:47 PM~7262090
> *i jus got that donk gran national but i want to build it as the gn in stead of a donk or regal should i or jus chop the hood and spoiler
> *


You're wanting to build it as a GN, or a Regal?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 14 2007, 03:50 PM~7262113
> *You're wanting to build it as a GN, or a Regal?
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOO

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 14 2007, 04:32 PM~7261989
> *Oh well, at least my daughter likes the snow! :biggrin:
> 
> *



We got all the damn ice down here. Maybe a inch of snow.


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 14 2007, 05:40 PM~7262034
> *I LIKE THE S-10 :biggrin:
> *


is that ur s10 pokey :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 14 2007, 03:48 PM~7261295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 stealin pics huh marinate :nono: :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

the caddie is lookin tight MINI

Im taking a trip to Texas next month. Im thinking of movin out of NJ so its time to start lookin around.....


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Im stuck with the cylinders on the 70----i need to make 6 in total, 2 up front, 2 that push down on the rear arms that connect to the axle, then two that go on top of hte axle right? im newer to the lowrider scene and know nothing about hydraulics-----for some reason they dont seem to be looking normal----ill get pics up in a bit, but does anyone have any advice to help?? im using eyelets, a spring, brass rod, styrene tubing


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 15 2007, 10:15 AM~7267340
> *Im stuck with the cylinders on the 70----i need to make 6 in total, 2 up front, 2 that push down on the rear arms that connect to the axle, then two that go on top of hte axle right? im newer to the lowrider scene and know nothing about hydraulics-----for some reason they dont seem to be looking normal----ill get pics up in a bit, but does anyone have any advice to help??  im using eyelets, a spring, brass rod, styrene tubing
> *


na, u only need 4 cylinders total... the ones of front (2) than theres 2 in the back which are connected to the axel and run up through the trunk where they are plummed ot the pumps


----------



## tyhodge07

and ive always found it easy usin rivets... than just wrap a paper clip around the top or use a spring, however u wanna do it


----------



## tyhodge07

here: http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles...SCarInstall.htm look at the drawings towards the bottom


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles/ChainBridge.htm


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thanks bro ill look at that now, the only reason i didnt use rivets, is because they have to be moveable


----------



## swanginbows

hell yeah nitrus texas is where its at i just moved to upstate new york in august from dallas its nice there...in the mean time this is what im dealing with...


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 15 2007, 11:32 AM~7267470
> *hell yeah nitrus texas is where its at i just moved to upstate new york in august from dallas its nice there...in the mean time this is what im dealing with...
> *


yeah thats the same crap we got over here. im lookin forward to the trip. how the winter months over there?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 15 2007, 10:27 AM~7267420
> *thanks  bro ill look at that now, the only reason i didnt use rivets, is because they have to be moveable
> *


rivets are move able, all u gotta do is pop em off the lil thing its caught on than take the piece off than sand the lil hump down on the shaft part..


----------



## radicalplastic09

a tip i just thought of to cut out doors if anybody hasnt thought of it yet is using the thin ass metal guitar strings they will never break and the line should be pretty small


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Feb 15 2007, 11:07 AM~7267748
> *a tip i just thought of to cut out doors if anybody hasnt thought of it yet is using the thin ass metal guitar strings they will never break and the line should be pretty small
> *


and u think u can just pull that and itll just lside right through plastic :dunno: i dont think it would, i think it would be to much effort than grabin ur knife and doin it slowly


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Dame dudes

that white stuff really sucks after a few months. It's in the 70's here. We really only have about three weeks of winter here and three days of snow. Sunny El Paso Texas...not hurricans, tornados, snow storms, Earth quacks, but an occasional dust storm once every year.

oneyed


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 15 2007, 12:09 PM~7267761
> *and u think u can just pull that and itll just lside right through plastic :dunno: i dont think it would, i think it would be to much effort than grabin ur knife and doin it slowly
> *


no i used to use thread like some of the other people on here and when i try to use an exacto i always fuck up no mater how slow i go and vear one way then i gotta fill and or sand the scratch the try again so i use string of some sort


----------



## drnitrus

the guitar string might work. im just wondering how it would be to move it around. i wonder if it would get bends in it or how harsh it would be on your fingers


----------



## zfelix

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=261495&st=20


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Feb 15 2007, 11:30 AM~7267926
> *no i used to use thread like some of the other people on here and when i try to use an exacto i always fuck up no mater how slow i go and vear one way then i gotta fill and or sand the scratch the try again so i use string of some sort
> *


the first time i ever cut open the doors or trunk i took my time, took like 15 mins for 1 door, i just lightly started it and went up and down scrapin it than my knife just slipped down and i just slowly pushed it down the seem and it was done


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 15 2007, 07:58 PM~7268218
> *
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=261495&st=20
> *


I'm gonna follow your build


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 15 2007, 10:09 AM~7268331
> *I'm gonna follow your build
> *



sounds good bro hope to have it painted by the end of this summer :thumbsup: just gotta rent a booth and get my cousin off his ass lol and do body work ofcourse :biggrin:


----------



## 95imp

hey i jus got these wires tha otha day


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Feb 15 2007, 03:12 PM~7269530
> *hey i jus got these wires tha otha day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they fuzzy as hell or you didnt take a good pic ? LOL!


----------



## drnitrus

I was surfin another site and came across this.
http://cjcphoto.com/can/

Its just amazing to see things like this.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2007, 03:37 PM~7269803
> *I was surfin another site and came across this.
> http://cjcphoto.com/can/
> 
> Its just amazing to see things like this.
> *



DAMN THAT WAS GREAT ! Makes my wonder how some of us father take pride and give so much love to are childern and others just close a door and walk away ! 



THANKS FOR SHARING THIS DOC !


----------



## MARINATE

GO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN ***********!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 15 2007, 03:53 PM~7269943
> *GO PRACTICE FALLING DOWN ***********!
> *


All bullshit aside Thats a great father there ! And you can see the life his son is so greatful to have even if he is disable !


----------



## drnitrus

Yeah for sure. Its just awesome to see him pullin his son out of the boat and running to put him on the bike to try and finish the race.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 15 2007, 01:37 PM~7269803
> *I was surfin another site and came across this.
> http://cjcphoto.com/can/
> 
> Its just amazing to see things like this.
> *


I actually teared up watching that. I hope to be half the man and father that dude is. He sure doesn't look 65 either.


----------



## 95imp

i got these rims tha otha day in ther mail from scale lows


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Feb 15 2007, 04:27 PM~7271197
> *i got these rims tha otha day in ther mail from scale lows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THOSE RIMS. IDK IF I SHOULD USE THOSE IN THE CHROME OR USE THE HOOPIN HYDROS OG BLVD RIMS


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 01:27 PM~7261114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now  to  add  the  plastic  to  make  the  rear  windows  look  right  and  the  rear  window  the  correct  size !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im gonna be making my own 2 door conversion to a '90's Caprice-real soon just waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Feb 15 2007, 09:51 PM~7273223
> *Im gonna be making my own 2 door conversion to a '90's Caprice-real soon just waiting for it in the mail.
> *


good luck with that ! LOL! :twak: 








:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

what kinda paint u throwin on the caddy mini? u should auction it off on ebay and set a reserve at like 400 :cheesy: i wonder what ppl would pay for one of them on there..


----------



## Day1Hustla

Hey all, check this shit out, the other day me and my boy where sittin talkin about models and I showed him my Caddy STS-V and we started kicking ideas around and he came up with the idea of taking a paper clip (one of the smaller not so thick ones) and bending it into letters or a shape or whatever and than painting it with a bright neon like color and than putting the finished product in the trunk or wherever so it would look like neon lights! WHat ya think about that! Anyone ever tried this?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Feb 16 2007, 10:51 AM~7276769
> *Hey all, check this shit out, the other day me and my boy where sittin talkin about models and I showed him my Caddy STS-V and we started kicking ideas around and he came up with the idea of taking a paper clip (one of the smaller not so thick ones) and bending it into letters or a shape or whatever and than painting it with a bright neon like color and than putting the finished product in the trunk or wherever so it would look like neon lights! WHat ya think about that! Anyone ever tried this?
> *


sounds pretty cool


----------



## Day1Hustla

Hey all got a question, I am workin on a garage dio and was wondering for those who have built there own how tall did you make your walls? I want it to look porpotioned (sp), and I am not sure how to go about getting the right height. Also how long should the floor be? I am wanting to do something like this one here.....And eventually make several of them and open the doors and what not to make it look like a whole shop...like Mini's and 1ofakinds!


----------



## 63 ridah

just for you to get to know me,here are things about me

I love:
burgers
lowriders
blue,black,tan
bulding models
going online
cars

I am:
quiet/energetic
laid back/mellow
not verry social
a diy (do it yourselfer)
scorpio

dimensions:
5,9"


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 08:08 PM~7273347
> *good luck  with that !  LOL! :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




looks good mini. :thumbsup:


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 07:08 PM~7273347
> *good luck  with that !  LOL! :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I wont be putting a caddy style top on my chevy


----------



## MKD904

Man, it sure is dead in here.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 16 2007, 10:04 PM~7282439
> *Man, it sure is dead in here.
> *


 :angry: sure is


----------



## BigPoppa

been looking for this style of wheel for a long time! I'm trying to figure out how to take the fuckers apart, the white wall is glued to the wheel


----------



## KingSuper

IS there a big diff between chrome bmf and ultimate chrome bmf? What do you guys use?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Feb 17 2007, 12:48 AM~7284185
> *IS there a big diff between chrome bmf and ultimate chrome bmf? What do you guys use?
> *


yes. Ultimate Chrome sucks, the adhesive isn't worth a shit. Use the regular


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 17 2007, 02:30 AM~7284287
> *yes.  Ultimate Chrome sucks, the adhesive isn't worth a shit.  Use the regular
> *


that bmf shit by me is like almost 8 bucks for a 12x6.5 or w/e size it comes in, single sheet  seems pretty high to me


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 17 2007, 12:30 AM~7284287
> *yes.  Ultimate Chrome sucks, the adhesive isn't worth a shit.  Use the regular
> *



foreel thats what i been using on my cars and its been alright with me :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy

ultimate chrome sucks, i agree....use teh regular chrome, and b4 your clear over it, just take a silk (dont know of any other cloth that will work) cloth and buff it a lil bit, it makes it shinier.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 17 2007, 10:02 AM~7285307
> *ultimate chrome sucks, i agree....use teh regular chrome, and b4 your clear over it, just take a silk (dont know of any other cloth that will work) cloth and buff it a lil bit, it makes it shinier.
> *


i just use a q-tip


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 17 2007, 08:29 PM~7285699
> *i just use a q-tip
> *


Yeah, me too. But a piece of cloth will also do the trick


----------



## Lownslow302

its coming the LST7 Equip


----------



## Firefly

Just got me a lil' sumn sumn on eBay:


----------



## ElMonte74'

HOLY SHIT I LIKE THAT T BIRD :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 17 2007, 07:31 PM~7287650
> *Just got me a lil' sumn sumn on eBay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should be interesting. Premier isn't known for making real accurate kits


----------



## Pokey

Post up kit content pics of that T-Bird when you get it Firefly.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Feb 18 2007, 06:49 AM~7288319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Should be interesting.  Premier isn't known for making real accurate kits
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know Palmer doesn't make very accurate kits but I got it for cheap and it's the only '73 T-bird kit I know of. And if it's too far off, you at least have something to work with
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 08:20 AM~7288794
> *Post up kit content pics of that T-Bird when you get it Firefly.
> *


I will


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 18 2007, 07:57 AM~7289774
> *I know Palmer doesn't make very accurate kits but I got it for cheap and it's the only '73 T-bird kit I know of. And if it's too far off, you at least have something to work with
> I will
> *


cheap is good!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 18 2007, 05:28 PM~7289875
> *cheap is good!
> *


Very! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Feb 16 2007, 02:41 PM~7278768
> *Hey all got a question, I am workin on a garage dio and was wondering for those who have built there own how tall did you make your walls? I want it to look porpotioned (sp), and I am not sure how to go about getting the right height. Also how long should the floor be? I am wanting to do something like this one here.....And eventually make several of them and open the doors and what not to make it look like a whole shop...like Mini's and 1ofakinds!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just make them to scale. 

an 8 foot wall, would be 4 inches tall in 1/24 scale. I made my walls 7" high (14 ft)


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WANT ONE THOSE DIORAMAS :biggrin:


----------



## KingSuper

Thanx for the bmf tips. Got the regular , will try to finish my 59 soon and post pics.


----------



## tyhodge07

do you guys notice a diffrence.. the first one (flash on) is clear coated with the 97 cent shit from walmart, the second (flash off) is cleared with testors high gloss

Cheap Shit from WALLY world (flash on)









Testors High Gloss (no flash)









im talkin clear coat wise, not paint cuz its same car, but the cheap cleared one i redid cuz that shit kept crackin on me, and the high gloss one which is done now just curin hasnt cracked..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 01:22 PM~7291015
> *do you guys notice a diffrence.. the first one (flash on) is clear coated with the 97 cent shit from walmart, the second (flash off) is cleared with testors high gloss
> 
> Cheap Shit from WALLY world (flash on)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testors High Gloss (no flash)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im talkin clear coat wise, not paint cuz its same car, but the cheap cleared one i redid cuz that shit kept crackin on me, and the high gloss one  which is done now just curin hasnt cracked..
> *


with the cheap stuff you gotta make sure the paint is dry fully, like a week or so....


----------



## mitchapalooza65

testors seems like the way to go there didimakeyouscream-----like that blue bro, looks good 

I have a few big body caddis from homies and a few of thsoe i want to work something up on soon.....


if i could find 3 more big bodies, id cut them all up and make one radical with doors opened trunk, hood, etc


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 18 2007, 03:49 PM~7291395
> *testors seems like the way to go there didimakeyouscream-----like that blue bro, looks good
> 
> I have a few big body caddis from homies and a few of thsoe i want to work something up on soon.....
> if i could find 3 more big bodies, id cut them all up and make one radical with doors opened trunk, hood, etc
> *


u n wantin to do shit, atleast u make it happen, and i cant find n e 64 scale lowrider cars around me n e more :angry: i gotta try more places, like toys r us n shit, but they cost more than wally world did.. its all donks these days :tears:


----------



## zfelix

GODDAMN I GOT OVER 6,000 POSTS :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 06:17 PM~7292275
> *GODDAMN I GOT OVER 6,000 POSTS :0
> *


 :0 whore :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 04:18 PM~7292281
> *:0 whore :0
> *



LOOK WHOS TALKIN!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 06:19 PM~7292290
> *LOOK WHOS TALKIN!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey, i got a few months on ya tho


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 04:24 PM~7292322
> *hey, i got a few months on ya tho
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 06:25 PM~7292324
> *LOL :biggrin:
> *


im tryin to hit 10,000 by the end of the month, ive already gotten 1300 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 04:26 PM~7292335
> *im tryin to hit 10,000 by the end of the month, ive already gotten 1300 :cheesy:
> *


lol nowonder y your ass been spending more time in off topic :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 06:27 PM~7292346
> *lol nowonder y your ass been spending more time in off topic :roflmao:
> *


yep, thats exactly y :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

WHERE'S


*********** :0


----------



## 1low64

:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

agh!!!!

Model master enamel paint is evil!!!

I just ruined this car because of it. 











car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly. 

I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also. 

So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many prep hours to this model master CRAP.

I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.

http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg


----------



## 1low64

You do great work Ryan. :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

OK PEOPLE I'M TIRED OF TRYING TO READ MOTHERFUCKERS POST WHO CAN'T FUCKIN TYPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TOMARROW NIGHT AT 7PM WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A "TYPING CLASS" SESSION!!!!!!!!!!!! THE ONLY TIME I EVER WANT TO SEE SHORT CUTTING IS ON MY DAMN CELL TEXT MESSAGES. SHIT MAN!!!!!!!!! IT ISN'T THAT HARD TO TAKE YOUR TIME AND TYPE CORRECTLY AND PROOF READ YOUR SHIT. THANKS :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2007, 08:05 PM~7292672
> *You do great work Ryan.  :biggrin:
> *


would appear that way huh

Now i gotta find a creative way to destroy this piece of crap :uh: any suggestions??

I was thinking maybe blender, lol


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7292650
> *agh!!!!
> 
> Model master enamel paint is evil!!!
> 
> I just ruined this car because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly.
> 
> I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also.
> 
> So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many  prep hours to this model master CRAP.
> 
> I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
> http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck testors thats why i dont use it EVER


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 05:07 PM~7292684
> *would appear that way huh
> 
> Now i gotta find a creative way to destroy this piece of crap  :uh: any suggestions??
> 
> I was thinking maybe blender, lol
> *


I'LL TAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 18 2007, 08:07 PM~7292688
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fuck testors thats why i dont use it EVER
> *


I dont' either, but it was the only turqoise i could find that day. I've heard good things about their custom laquers, but fuck em all!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 18 2007, 08:09 PM~7292702
> *I'LL TAKE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It's gotta die, i'm too pissed :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Ryan cant you strip it down??? Dont destroy it!!!


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 05:11 PM~7292720
> *It's gotta die, i'm too pissed  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


SEND ME THE SKIRTS THEN!!!!.LOL


----------



## Lownslow302

sand it down and dip it in future


----------



## 1low64

BLENDER!!!! Just make sure you video tape it. Or put it in some airplane stripper and watch it turn to liquid.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7292773
> *sand it down and dip it in future
> *


why the hell would i do that?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 18 2007, 08:11 PM~7292730
> *Ryan cant you strip it down??? Dont destroy it!!!
> *


ain't worth the trouble, i would much rather spend 10 bucks on a fresh kit.


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

whos wanted to to own this? :biggrin: i remember pm.


----------



## 1low64

I'll take the canoe for 12 cents and 2 sticks of gum!


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2007, 06:22 PM~7292830
> *I'll take the canoe for 12 cents and 2 sticks of gum!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7292650
> *agh!!!!
> 
> Model master enamel paint is evil!!!
> 
> I just ruined this car because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly.
> 
> I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also.
> 
> So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many  prep hours to this model master CRAP.
> 
> I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
> http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg
> *


thats the same shit it was doin eevry time i sprayed that testors yellow paint.. every time, i will never use testors ever again, besdies the clear, i like that shit :cheesy: did u use ur bare hands when doin the foil and touch the car?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 08:34 PM~7292932
> *thats the same shit it was doin eevry time i sprayed that testors yellow paint.. every time, i will never use testors ever again, besdies the clear, i like that shit :cheesy:  did u use ur bare hands when doin the foil and touch the car?
> *


yea, but that wasn't the cause of it, i clean my cars prior to painting of all oil and shit. It was a chemical reaction. I was amazed that testors enamel clear would fuck up testors enamel paint.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 07:35 PM~7292948
> *yea, but that wasn't the cause of it, i clean my cars prior to painting of all oil and shit. It was a chemical reaction. I was amazed that testors enamel clear would fuck up testors enamel paint.
> *


i found out that all testors paints are nothin but a waste.. ever since ive bought the first can of tamiya paint thats all ive bought.. i love the way that shit sprays, sprays very evenly


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 05:37 PM~7292963
> *i found out that all testors paints are nothin but a waste.. ever since ive bought the first can of tamiya paint thats all ive bought.. i love the way that shit sprays, sprays very evenly
> *



x2 taimaya , duplicolor, hok is teh only shit i would use on a car besides testors highgloss clear thats the only thing i like from them


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 07:40 PM~7292986
> *x2 taimaya , duplicolor, hok is teh only shit i would use on a car besides testors highgloss clear thats the only thing i like from them
> *


that is the shit, the only thing i like from them also.. i got that after u said somethin about it, very impressed from that product from how their paint turns out.. the dupli i bout bought but didnt.. and the hok they want like 9 bucks for that shit, i hate the prices on that shit


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 08:43 PM~7293009
> *that is the shit, the only thing i like from them also.. i got that after u said somethin about it, very impressed from that product from how their paint turns out.. the dupli i bout bought but didnt.. and the hok they want like 9 bucks for that shit, i hate the prices on that shit
> *


Keep an eye on us..we will be adding new colors every so often as we stock up.

http://www.scalelows.com/kustomkolor.html


----------



## tyhodge07

for whoever that wants to build their own paint booth 
http://pages.interlog.com/~ask/scale/tips/booth.htm


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 07:45 PM~7293025
> *Keep an eye on us..we will be adding new colors every so often as we stock up.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/kustomkolor.html
> *


 :0 and thats only 4.75 a can... :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 05:45 PM~7293025
> *Keep an eye on us..we will be adding new colors every so often as we stock up.
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/kustomkolor.html
> *



u gonna be selling the 1 ounce for airbrushes and the reducers my walmart is unorganized as shit :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

n e one ever use this thing, i was thinkin about buyin it, than mixin my own paint.. u think it would work good or no?
http://www.parasolinc.com/Products.asp?productID=SPRAYGUN


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 07:49 PM~7293063
> *n e one ever use this thing, i was thinkin about buyin it, than mixin my own paint.. u think it would work good or no?
> http://www.parasolinc.com/Products.asp?productID=SPRAYGUN
> *


works for custom lining but i wouldnt use it for model building


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 18 2007, 07:51 PM~7293079
> *works for custom lining but i wouldnt use it for model building
> *


they make it sound like u can paint ur house with it :0


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 07:54 PM~7293112
> *they make it sound like u can paint ur house with it :0
> *


nah is only good for lining or throwups


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Feb 18 2007, 07:55 PM~7293123
> *nah is only good for lining or throwups
> *


still looks pretty cool... i would have boguth it and tried it out, lol...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 18 2007, 08:49 PM~7293055
> *u gonna be selling the 1 ounce for airbrushes and the reducers my walmart is unorganized as shit :angry:
> *


eventually yes, we plan to stock them all.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 08:01 PM~7293183
> *eventually yes, we plan to stock them all.
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 07:03 PM~7292650
> *agh!!!!
> 
> Model master enamel paint is evil!!!
> 
> I just ruined this car because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly.
> 
> I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also.
> 
> So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many  prep hours to this model master CRAP.
> 
> I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
> http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg
> *


that fucking sucks   :tears: :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 18 2007, 08:09 PM~7293283
> *that fucking sucks     :tears:  :tears:
> *


here :tissue: itll be all white one day
:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 18 2007, 07:09 PM~7293283
> *that fucking sucks     :tears:  :tears:
> *


x2


Damn Ryan, I feel for ya.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7292963
> *i found out that all testors paints are nothin but a waste.. ever since ive bought the first can of tamiya paint thats all ive bought.. i love the way that shit sprays, sprays very evenly
> *


You're missing out! Try the new Testors Custom Lacquers. I like it better than the Tamiya stuff. Comes in some pretty cool GM, Ford, Chrysler, and AMC colors too!


----------



## Pokey

*Go #29!*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 06:03 PM~7292650
> *agh!!!!
> 
> Model master enamel paint is evil!!!
> 
> I just ruined this car because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly.
> 
> I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also.
> 
> So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many  prep hours to this model master CRAP.
> 
> I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
> http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg
> *


DAMN SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS 1 OF A KIND  . I LIKED THE SCAR FACE MURAL ON THE TRUNK.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 08:24 PM~7293815
> *KEVIN..SO.CAL. LOCAL BOY</span>*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7293779
> *You're missing out! Try the new Testors Custom Lacquers. I like it better than the Tamiya stuff. Comes in some pretty cool GM, Ford, Chrysler, and AMC colors too!
> *


i might some day, itll take time to go back to that brand of paint... it fucked up 2 of my cars, ive stripped em like 3 times now.. does tamiya have a yellow paint?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 09:28 PM~7294587
> *i might some day, itll take time to go back to that brand of paint... it fucked up 2 of my cars, ive stripped em like 3 times now.. does tamiya have a yellow paint?
> *


Yeah, Tamiya has a few shades of yellow.


The Testors Lacquer is pretty much the same as the Tamiya stuff. I've actually had better luck with the Testors Lacquer than I have with Tamiya. I do agree that the Testors enamel sucks though.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 11:06 PM~7294896
> *Yeah, Tamiya has a few shades of yellow.
> The Testors Lacquer is pretty much the same as the Tamiya stuff. I've actually had better luck with the Testors Lacquer than I have with Tamiya. I do agree that the Testors enamel sucks though.
> *


does it spray better than the enamel.. cuz i know after usin it once, than goin to use it again it would splatter, thats the only can thats does that on me


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 18 2007, 10:14 PM~7294960
> *does it spray better than the enamel.. cuz i know after usin it once, than goin to use it again it would splatter, thats the only can thats does that on me
> *


Never done it to me.

It sprays great. It's pretty much the only paint I use now, unless I need a color that I can only find in the Tamiya line.


----------



## Linc

WHAT HAPPENED TO SCOOB!!??!! :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 12 2007, 07:11 PM~7242140
> *Well I sent Scooby a pm asking where the heck he's been hiding at, and he told me that he's on vacation.
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife

man that 58 looks badass from a distance 1ofakind
sucks about the wrinkles


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 18 2007, 07:24 PM~7293815
> *Go #29!
> *


MAN, I TRIED TO GET INTO DATONA 500 BUT ONLY GOT TO LAP 54, SEEN THE CAR THAT BOUNCED OF THE OTHER CAR AND WENT TO THE GRASS. CAN'T GET INTO IT. PRIMO I TRIED :biggrin: BORING!!!! SO, I DECIDED TO OPEN MITCH'S BOX HE SENT FOR ME WITH THE PROMO'S TO PAINT.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2007, 06:03 PM~7292650
> *agh!!!!
> 
> Model master enamel paint is evil!!!
> 
> I just ruined this car because of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car was perfect until i had to clear it. Started out with some HOK urethane, sprayed the doors and they wrinkled up instantly.
> 
> I got out the testors ENAMEL high gloss (this is the same brand as model master ENAMEL), sprayed the hood and body, wrinkled up also.
> 
> So i lost a 58 kit, a photoetch detail kit, pair of resin skirts, half a sheet of foil, and many  prep hours to this model master CRAP.
> 
> I will only link the other pics, they are too gruesome to post.
> 
> http://images21.fotki.com/v516/photos/1/18...P1010198-vi.jpg
> http://images22.fotki.com/v520/photos/1/18...P1010199-vi.jpg
> *


Hell Ryan, send it to me, I'll finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

Good Morning Homies!!


----------



## tyhodge07

on all the transfer paper, after u print what u want on it, do u than have to spray the shit ontop of it before you set in water to apply?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 10:54 AM~7297190
> *on all the transfer paper, after u print what u want on it, do u than have to spray the shit ontop of it before you set in water to apply?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

if you are reffering to decal paper then yes, if you print with a inkjet then you have to spray clear over it to seal the ink before you can put it in water


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 11:40 AM~7297546
> *if you are reffering to decal paper then yes, if you print with a inkjet then you have to spray clear over it to seal the ink before you can put it in water
> *


is it just clear coat u spray over it, or is it a special spray u gotta use?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 12:43 PM~7297565
> *is it just clear coat u spray over it, or is it a special spray u gotta use?
> *


it is just clear coat but i cant remember what type. i think it is laquer but not positive


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 11:44 AM~7297573
> *it is just clear coat but i cant remember what type.  i think it is laquer but not positive
> *


hmm.. im gonna just try it.. how long u think i need to let it set


----------



## drnitrus

at least a few hours maybe a day just like you would treat any clear

you might want to touch base with 1ofaknd he might be able to confirm the proper clear


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 19 2007, 11:59 AM~7297670
> *at least a few hours maybe a day just like you would treat any clear
> 
> you might want to touch base with 1ofaknd he might be able to confirm the proper clear
> *


:thumbsup: right on


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHO KNOW'S WHAT A 62 SPIRIT LOOK'S LIKE ..OR IS WHAT THEY MEAN IS A GALAXY. THEY SAID IT ALMOST LOOK'S LIKE A 62 IMPALA BUT ALL IT SAID WAS SPRIT.?????????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 12:11 PM~7297730
> *WHO KNOW'S WHAT A 62 SPIRIT LOOK'S LIKE ..OR IS WHAT THEY MEAN IS A GALAXY.  THEY SAID IT ALMOST LOOK'S LIKE A 62 IMPALA BUT ALL IT SAID WAS SPRIT.?????????
> *


its a dodge, i think


----------



## tyhodge07

this is like a 95 spirit.. i cant find one thats a 62 :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NO SHE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE A SMALL 62 IMPALA. BUT ALL SHE COULD SEE IS WHERE IT SAID SPIRIT.


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont think there is a 62 spirit... im lookin and nothin of a spirit as a car comes up put that dodge..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 11:23 AM~7297802
> *i dont think there is a 62 spirit... im lookin and nothin of a spirit as a car comes up put that dodge..
> *


IT'S JUST THAT THEY ARE SELLING ONE NEXT DOOR TO SOME GIRL I KNOW. MINT COND, FOR 1,000 BUCK'S. BUT THEY HAVEN'T BEEN HOME ALL WEEK AND THAT'S ALL SHE CAN SEE FROM HER BACK YARD.


----------



## tyhodge07

These are 3 1/64 scale hoppers ive been workin on for a guy off here... the blue caddy is the old street hoper (primered) one... the other 2 are a 63 and 64, the 63 is after his hopper he has... they are all done painted and shit, just gotta wait a day, day 1/2 for the clear to dry and cure up.. what do you guys think... ill have vids of the 2 impalas when they are fully done :biggrin: 


















and heres a lil pic of his 63 impala:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 12:28 PM~7297845
> *IT'S JUST THAT THEY ARE SELLING ONE NEXT DOOR TO SOME GIRL I KNOW. MINT COND,  FOR 1,000 BUCK'S. BUT THEY HAVEN'T BEEN HOME ALL WEEK AND THAT'S ALL SHE CAN SEE FROM HER BACK YARD.
> *


ahh.. well looks like ull have to wait than, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 11:54 AM~7297190
> *on all the transfer paper, after u print what u want on it, do u than have to spray the shit ontop of it before you set in water to apply?
> *


I Just use the decal bonder spray stuff, works fine for me.

print your image, let your ink dry overnight, then spray it. let it dry overnight. then apply


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 19 2007, 11:21 AM~7297786
> *NO SHE SAID IT LOOKED LIKE  A SMALL 62 IMPALA. BUT ALL SHE COULD SEE IS WHERE IT SAID SPIRIT.
> *




Maybe she meant a 1962 Corvair? It's got pillars like an Impala and I think there was a Sprint model

here's some lit I found

http://cgi.ebay.com/1962-Chevrolet-Corvair...6QQcmdZViewItem








[


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 09:10 PM~7298140
> *These are 3 1/64 scale hoppers ive been workin on for a guy off here... the blue caddy is the old street hoper (primered) one... the other 2 are a 63 and 64, the 63 is after his hopper he has... they are all done painted and shit, just gotta wait a day, day 1/2 for the clear to dry and cure up.. what do you guys think... ill have vids of the 2 impalas when they are fully done  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a lil pic of his 63 impala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! Looks very good man, keep it up!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 19 2007, 03:45 PM~7299416
> *I Just use the decal bonder spray stuff, works fine for me.
> 
> print your image, let your ink dry overnight, then spray it. let it dry overnight. then apply
> *


i printed it, let it dry 2 days.. than layed a coat of clear on it (testors high gloss) than let it sit for 2 hours, than put em on the cars, u can see em on the impalas the NY's... turned out alright


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 05:23 PM~7299731
> *i printed it, let it dry 2 days.. than layed a coat of clear on it (testors high gloss) than let it sit for 2 hours, than put em on the cars, u can see em on the impalas the NY's... turned out alright
> *


cool


----------



## 95imp

what kind of gel pens do yall ude and where can i get em


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is the lac lonnie still sealed


----------



## stilldownivlife

whoops here it is :roflmao:


----------



## lonnie

cool thanks


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

my uncles old build


----------



## Linc

if i used a acrylic paint, can i use tamiya ts13 clear or will it have a reaction? :dunno:


----------



## lonnie

IM NOT SURE


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Feb 19 2007, 05:40 PM~7300333
> *what kind of gel pens do yall ude and where can i get em
> *


rose art. wally world has em, alot of places do...


----------



## tyhodge07

not this shit again :angry:

Board Message
Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 08:10 PM~7302119
> *if i used a acrylic paint, can i use tamiya ts13 clear or will it have a reaction? :dunno:
> *


I used testers acrylic gloss black and only have tamiya ts-13 clear, will the paint get screwed up if i use these together? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 09:53 PM~7302686
> *I used testers acrylic gloss black and only have tamiya ts-13 clear, will the paint get screwed up if i use these together? :dunno:
> *


i coudltn tell ya, try layin it down on a scrap piece of plastic than clear over it.. just let the paint dry for like 20 mins than lay the clear over it.. thats what i do


----------



## Linc

that s good idea! I will try that. Thanks. :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 10:17 PM~7302984
> *that s good idea!  I will try that. Thanks. :wave:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: didimakeyascream, *punkmasterplex1*

n e updates of that caddy :dunno:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 08:53 PM~7302686
> *I used testers acrylic gloss black and only have tamiya ts-13 clear, will the paint get screwed up if i use these together? :dunno:
> *


well, i have 4 or 5 test cars with the testers paint on it so i gave it a wirl and it was fine but on the real deal, fucked it up! :tears: now i have to strip it and redo, the good news is i only spryed the hood not the entire car.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 10:38 PM~7303289
> *well, i have 4 or 5 test cars with the testers paint on it so i gave it a wirl and it was fine but on the real deal, fucked it up! :tears: now i have to strip it and redo, the good news is i only spryed the hood not the  entire car.
> *


what it do, crack :dunno: if it cracked and u touched it, than u gotta clean the whoel surface, if u didnt touch it and its sat for awhile with dust and shit gettin on it, that could have gotten under the clear to and fucked it up... clean and prep the car before clear, cuz thats like the final stage and u want it perfect


----------



## Linc

wrinkled, i'll take a pic and show you.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 10:44 PM~7303361
> *wrinkled, i'll take a pic and show you.
> *


ahh.. did u primer it?


----------



## Linc

testers gloss black paint with tamiya ts13 clear! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 10:47 PM~7303418
> *
> 
> testers gloss black paint with tamiya ts13 clear! :angry:
> *


every testors ive used besides the clear, has done that... i hate testors paint..


----------



## mitchapalooza65

marinate said he loves testors, his shit is always clean


i just picked up testors white and testors clear---the spray can------i do not want it to do that though, so what precautions should i take lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 19 2007, 10:58 PM~7303576
> *marinate said he loves testors, his shit is always clean
> i just picked up testors white and testors clear---the spray can------i do not want it to do that though, so what precautions should i take lol
> *


id ask marinate, lol... but from me id say dont use it or get ready to strip it back off...


----------



## Linc

DONT USE IT!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

i only sprayed the hood so i will have to get a testers clear to spray the car.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

so im confused did u use the wrong clear or what? marinate always has clear clean paint work with it------i bought testors clear and testors white paint, i wont prime it, so i dont see why it shouldnt work


----------



## Linc

you should be okay, i used testers paint and tamiya clear so i dont see it being a problem using testers paint and testers clear.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 19 2007, 11:07 PM~7303691
> *so im confused did u use the wrong clear or what? marinate always has clear clean paint work with it------i bought testors clear and testors white paint, i wont prime it, so i dont see why it shouldnt work
> *


i just hate the testors paint.. i dont have to do shit, i cleaned the body on the mustang i have 2 times, perfectly clean, layed a light coat of paint on it, i mean light, cuz this was my 3rd time usin the paint tryin to figure out why it kept fuckin up... and it still fucked up, it did the same thing his hood did... this is no clear, just the paint.. the clear is nice, i really like that, but the paint can sucka dick and i want my money back or refunded in high gloss clear :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa

Testors clear is known to yellow over time over white


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 19 2007, 11:19 PM~7303887
> *Testors clear is known to yellow over time over white
> *


it does, i just used the clear earlier today on the top of a car, it turned a lil yellowish, not noticeable unless ur up on it...


----------



## Linc

the testers cler i have used in the pst does go yellow after a couple weeks but not bright yellow, the car has a tinge of yellow at some angles thats why i dont like to use it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 17 2007, 12:31 AM~7283811
> *been looking for this style of wheel for a long time!  I'm trying to figure out how to take the fuckers apart, the white wall is glued to the wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam those wheels are the shit.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 09:53 PM~7302686
> *I used testers acrylic gloss black and only have tamiya ts-13 clear, will the paint get screwed up if i use these together? :dunno:
> *


 Tamiya Clear ts-13 is a laquar. You cant use lacquer over enamel.


----------



## Linc

now you tell me!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Feb 19 2007, 11:30 PM~7304044
> *now you tell me!
> *


I just got home ?? :twak: LOL


----------



## Linc

oh well, its just the hood!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 19 2007, 10:29 PM~7304029
> *Tamiya Clear ts-13 is a laquar. You cant use lacquer over enamel.
> *


Yep, it wouldn't have mattered if it was Testors enamel, or some other brand of enamel. Lacquer over enamel is a NO NO!


----------



## Pokey

All of these were painted with Testors paint and Testors clear.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 19 2007, 11:43 PM~7304180
> *All of these were painted with Testors paint and Testors clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


glad to see u got all the good cans :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 10:50 PM~7304252
> *glad to see u got all the good cans :angry:
> *


Naw bro, you just got all the bad ones. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 19 2007, 11:55 PM~7304296
> *Naw bro, you just got all the bad ones. :biggrin:
> *


and i really did too... they owe me like 15 bucks :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:wave: off to bed
+1


----------



## tyhodge07

+1
later guys :wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

:tears:
+1
:wave:


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## Kirby

how did everyone mod their caddy lowrider models to fit pegasus rims?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 19 2007, 10:43 PM~7304180
> *All of these were painted with Testors paint and Testors clear.
> 
> *



Showoff :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 20 2007, 01:52 AM~7305047
> *Showoff  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:    :wave:
> *


Sorry. Everyone has been posting up their builds, and I don't have shit to show so far this year. Had to remind people that I do build stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 20 2007, 01:56 AM~7305062
> *Sorry. Everyone has been posting up their builds, and I don't have shit to show so far this year. Had to remind people that I do build stuff.  :biggrin:
> *



shit I can't say anything either. With the baby and the 4 yo boy, working 14-17 hours a day here the last couple weeks. Rain and snow and cold. I haven't built anything really either. I'm glad a sprayed 5-6 about a month ago just for shit like this. Backup. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

what brand of paint, is that transparent kandy shit?


----------



## tyhodge07

its this shit, right?
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHF96&P=7


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 02:34 PM~7308125
> *its this shit, right?
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHF96&P=7
> *


It works like candy ! But what is your ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 01:43 PM~7308177
> *It  works  like  candy  !  But  what  is  your ?
> *


i was makin sure that was the transparent candy.. isnt there another brand with more colors in a bigger can, or no?


----------



## tyhodge07

$145 dollar electricty bill :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 03:45 PM~7308674
> *$145 dollar electricty bill :0
> *


dont you love it :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7309036
> *dont you love it :angry:
> *


yea, what life huh... shits retarded, i think they charge way to much for shit like this, and they wonder why theres so many people livin pay check to pay check.. times are rought these days for alotta ppl... years ago it wasnt to bad, but than again i was livin with my mom n step dad :cheesy: lol


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 04:49 PM~7309298
> *yea, what life huh... shits retarded, i think they charge way to much for shit like this, and they wonder why theres so many people livin pay check to pay check.. times are rought these days for alotta ppl... years ago it wasnt to bad, but than again i was livin with my mom n step dad  :cheesy: lol
> *


i can defintly agree that things seem to be gettin more and mroe expensive


maybe i just need to make more money :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

5 o clock, 1 more hour till my girl gets home (if she dont stay late) than i go ship out modeltechs model.. and than im go eat some mexican food


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 20 2007, 03:54 PM~7309351
> *i can defintly agree that things seem to be gettin more and mroe expensive
> maybe i just need to make more money :uh:
> *


yea, i wish i was still makin money, im jobless right now.. got my job back but still layed off like i was before.. and my unemployment checks havent shown up yet.. rent is due by the 5th :0


----------



## tyhodge07

damn, i gotta start gettin my whore on, im slackin, gotta hit 10,000 by the end of february :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 03:45 PM~7308674
> *$145 dollar electricty bill :0
> *


Mine has never been that low...340 last month. :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 03:19 PM~7309538
> *Mine has never been that low...340 last month.  :angry:
> *



holy shit what are you running a nuclear plant????


my electricity bill in my condo is only about 79.99 a month LMAO


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 20 2007, 04:26 PM~7309630
> *holy shit what are you running a nuclear plant????
> my electricity bill in my condo is only about 79.99 a month LMAO
> *


damn what u do, use a generator :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 04:19 PM~7309538
> *Mine has never been that low...340 last month.  :angry:
> *


ur their number 1 customer, wait till they find out u got a meth lab goin on :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 04:19 PM~7309538
> *Mine has never been that low...340 last month.  :angry:
> *


shit your lucky
549.67$ this month


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 20 2007, 04:36 PM~7309709
> *shit your lucky
> 549.67$ this month
> *


how the hell is ur guy's electricty bill so much.. u guys must have mansions or somethin, i think over 100 is too high (for an apartment)


----------



## twinn

high cost of living in cali ,maybe :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

well i live in a 2 bedroom condo with my girlfriend-----i never leave lights on, like it to stay about 70 degrees, and wash clothes on a regular basis---thats just how much it is here lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 05:37 PM~7309714
> *how the hell is ur guy's electricty bill so much.. u guys must have mansions or somethin, i think over 100 is too high (for an apartment)
> *


hell i dunno, an apt is small though. My house is about 3200 sq ft. and probably not all that effecient.

I leave the thermostat at 65 degrees and it's STILL that high, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

my house day and night is set t 65 .... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 20 2007, 06:05 PM~7309967
> *my house day and night is set t 65 .... :biggrin:
> *


I program mine to drop to 60 during the day while we aren't home. at least try to save a FEW dollars, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 05:06 PM~7309976
> *I program mine to drop to 60 during the day while we aren't home. at least try to save a FEW dollars, lol
> *


sounds like u need some new windows or somethin


----------



## MKD904

here's something different....this ride is beautiful in person


----------



## ElMonte74'

NICE BUT I DON'T LIKE THE TV'S ( I GUESS THATS WJAT THEY ARE) COMING OUT THE BACK


----------



## Kirby

looks like amps


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 21 2007, 02:37 AM~7314237
> *looks like amps
> *


X2 thats what I thought they were.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2007, 03:19 PM~7309538
> *Mine has never been that low...340 last month.  :angry:
> *



:0 :0 :0 fuck all that! And twinn with the 500+benji's. DAMN. Mines been around 200 here the last few months and I thought that was way too high. 
I think with it being that high, my neighbor would find some cords running from their house. LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

The bills also depend on what type of heat you have. I pay electric and the gas company (HEAT) seperate. Some peolpe have that forced air which is electric powered so you pay more electric cause you are paying for both. Now that I think about it, between electic and heat I pay about 300-400 plus a month in the winter. :uh: 


Is anyone in here good at drawing/sketching that photo realistic style? I have a little project if anyone is interested PM me.


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 21 2007, 07:42 AM~7314986
> *The bills also depend on what type of heat you have.  I pay electric and the gas company (HEAT) seperate.  Some peolpe have that forced air which is electric powered so you pay more electric cause you are paying for both.  Now that I think about it, between electic and heat I pay about 300-400 plus a month in the winter. :uh:
> Is anyone in here good at drawing/sketching that photo realistic style?  I have a little project if anyone is interested PM me.
> *


Get at Mitch...He might be able to help you with that bro! I am sure you've seen some of his sketches.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Feb 21 2007, 08:44 AM~7314994
> *Get at Mitch...He might be able to help you with that bro! I am sure you've seen some of his sketches.
> *


Now that you mention it you are right. Ill hit him up later on.


----------



## tyhodge07

whats that when u save shit that always comes up whem i run my scans on my comp? how do i get rid of that shit, it always comes up everytime i run it and than remove it...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 21 2007, 08:42 AM~7314986
> *The bills also depend on what type of heat you have.  I pay electric and the gas company (HEAT) seperate.  Some peolpe have that forced air which is electric powered so you pay more electric cause you are paying for both.  Now that I think about it, between electic and heat I pay about 300-400 plus a month in the winter. :uh:
> Is anyone in here good at drawing/sketching that photo realistic style?  I have a little project if anyone is interested PM me.
> *


My unit is as big as a VW, and it sits outside. I guess it's some kind of heat pump thing. Doesn't seem to be very effecient since it's trying to heat frozen air from outside instead of inside.


----------



## KingSuper

Does n e one make a Scion tC kit?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Feb 21 2007, 02:27 PM~7317713
> *Does n e one make a Scion tC kit?
> *


Jada toys makes a diecast version but thats all I've seen!

Oh yeah and its spelt Vogue not voughe!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2007, 11:49 AM~7316878
> *My unit is as big as a VW, and it sits outside. I guess it's some kind of heat pump thing. Doesn't seem to be very effecient since it's trying to heat frozen air from outside instead of inside.
> *


my light bill is always under 100 buck's. my gas bill 43 and my water is 22 buck's and phone bill is 34 with long distance to any where in the us. i know how to pimp the system. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Feb 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7317713
> *Does n e one make a Scion tC kit?
> *


Yes, Tamiya. It's under Toyota BB


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 21 2007, 02:40 PM~7317801
> *Yes, Tamiya.  It's under Toyota BB
> *


Not the same ride the car he is looking for is more like a eclipse looking ride!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 21 2007, 01:42 PM~7317818
> *Not the same ride the car he is looking for is more like a eclipse looking ride!
> *


aah. Hell, the boxy thing is all that I think of when I see Scion


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 21 2007, 02:43 PM~7317828
> *aah.  Hell, the boxy thing is all that I think of when I see Scion
> *


Yeah me too thats the first thing that popped in my head!

Ok well not an eclipse bad example but it does kinda look like that being the jada toys version!!!


----------



## zfelix

i already know sum 1's gonna wanna try this on a model 

heres my first attempt on the raindrop effect 





























gonna do this on lowandbeyonds 59's roof and trunk inside a few patterns when i paint it :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

looks good felix!!!!!! i like that affect, i have some pics of some models painted up like that, ill post pics later


----------



## zfelix

thanks mitch just thought i'd try some new shit out and i was bored so.... lol

not to mention i did it with cans lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

MY 70 ROOF & TRUNK IS DONE LIKE THAT!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 21 2007, 04:14 PM~7319793
> *MY 70 ROOF & TRUNK IS DONE LIKE THAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




oh yeah i never noticed them lol there kinda ghost But looks Very NICE bro


----------



## mitchapalooza65

OPINIONS NEEDED!!!!

Mini helped me out a little bit----and I saw mandos 68 with a 70 top...BUT

I have a 67 impala and a 70 impala sitting in front of me, I want to cut the top off of each, and put the 70 top on the 67.......

I am unsure if I need to cut the top/trunk as one WHOLE piece off of each of them to switch it or just the tops.....

if anyone has buildup pages of this being done, or explanations please help!







I also considered putting the top from the lowrider caddy on the 70 impy, the 70 top on the 67, and the 67 on the caddy hahaha.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 21 2007, 07:20 PM~7319845
> *OPINIONS NEEDED!!!!
> 
> Mini helped me out a little bit----and I saw mandos 68 with a 70 top...BUT
> 
> I have a 67 impala and a 70 impala sitting in front of me, I want to cut the top off of each, and put the 70 top on the 67.......
> 
> I am unsure if I need to cut the top/trunk as one WHOLE piece off of each of them to switch it or just the tops.....
> 
> if anyone has buildup pages of this being done, or explanations please help!
> I also considered putting the top from the lowrider caddy on the 70 impy, the 70 top on the 67, and the 67 on the caddy hahaha.
> *


just cut more then you need, so you have room to work with it and make it look good. 

I would cut off everything from the middle of the door on up. then go from there.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2007, 05:22 PM~7319869
> *just cut more then you need, so you have room to work with it and make it look good.
> 
> I would cut off everything from the middle of the door on up. then go from there.
> *



middle of the door back you mean, like trunk and all????

what do you think about putting the caddy top on the 70 and making hte caddy a drop, curious as to if that has been done or not?

thanks


----------



## swanginbows

take it to the cho shop get the damn top chopped


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 21 2007, 07:28 PM~7319917
> *middle of the door back you mean, like trunk and all????
> 
> what do you think about putting the caddy top on the 70 and making hte caddy a drop, curious as to if that has been done or not?
> 
> thanks
> *


you don't need the whole trunk, maybe just the pillars and crap along the bottom of the rear window.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 21 2007, 05:33 PM~7319954
> *take it to the cho shop get the damn top chopped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you talkin to me homie? or u just talkin about what u did to ur caddy? 

now put that top on a 70 impala so i can see how it looks before i do it lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 06:06 PM~7319724
> *i already know sum 1's gonna wanna try this on a model
> 
> heres my first attempt on the raindrop effect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna do this on lowandbeyonds 59's roof and trunk inside a few patterns when i paint it :biggrin:
> *


i tested that on my lil diecast car to see how it would turn out.. i didnt get it that clean, but it had the bubble effects...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 21 2007, 06:12 PM~7320670
> *i tested that on my lil diecast car to see how it would turn out.. i didnt get it that clean, but it had the bubble effects...
> *



the only reason how i messed up on mine was after i hit one side of it with gold lightly at a angel i should have did the same thing onn the opposite angel with silver then candyed it cause with the water drops they have like a black underneath them all the way around thats only suposed to be on one side but i'll get it right next time ima keep on messin with this effect and ima try to make my bubbles more round next time instead of just splattered lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7320709
> *the only reason how i messed up on mine was after i hit one side of it with gold lightly at a angel i should have did the same thing onn the opposite angel with silver then candyed it cause with the water drops they have like a black underneath them all the way around thats only suposed to be on one side but i'll get it right next time ima keep on messin with this effect and ima try to make my bubbles more round next time instead of just splattered lol
> *


yea, mine wernt very round either.. i keep practicing, ive already stripped it to try again, lol... i seen it on an impala i think it was ahiel back in the paint section and wanted to try it, than when o boy did the lil dipping thing, i decided to try the bubbles.. i figured if i could get it lookin good on the lil cars, than id get it lookin really good on the model :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

i about missed PINKS :0 started tonight :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 21 2007, 06:20 PM~7320741
> *yea, mine wernt very round either.. i keep practicing, ive already stripped it to try again, lol... i seen it on an impala i think it was ahiel back in the paint section and wanted to try it, than when o boy did the lil dipping thing, i decided to try the bubbles.. i figured if i could get it lookin good on the lil cars, than id get it lookin really good on the model  :cheesy:
> *


oh your doing them on 1/64 scales that a bitch lol like 5 of the bubbles on that test panel are the size of those lol good luck with that im sure it would be much easyer with an airbrush lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 08:26 PM~7320808
> *oh your doing them on 1/64 scales that a bitch lol like 5 of the bubbles on that test panel are the size of those lol good luck with that im sure it would be much easyer with an airbrush lol
> *


im practicing on them, cuz i figured if i did it on somethin harder, than it may take me longer to master it, but than when i do, itll be cake to do on a model, and im hopin to nail it on the model first try, like a perfect bubble scheme goin on :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 21 2007, 06:35 PM~7320907
> *im practicing on them, cuz i figured if i did it on somethin harder, than it may take me longer to master it, but than when i do, itll be cake to do on a model, and im hopin to nail it on the model first try, like a perfect bubble scheme goin on  :biggrin:
> *



lol sounds good bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 21 2007, 08:37 PM~7320925
> *lol sounds good bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: i wont lie, urs looks better than my first try...


----------



## tyhodge07

this things pretty cool, but for 300 bucks its not :uh:
http://gizmodo.com/gadgets/gadgets/plantra...lane-202369.php


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

I KNO ALL YOU GUYS HATE DIE-CAST BUT WHAT DO YOU DO WHEN YOU GET THEM AS GIFTS-YOUVE GOT TO FUK WIT THEM TO MAKE THEM LOOK PROPER(MAN I CAN ALREADY HERE THE SHIT IM GOING TO GET FOR POSTING THESE BUT IM A NEW GUY SO BE GENTLE-ITS MY FIRST TIME)


----------



## Pokey

Nice work on those die-casts Mario!

We don't have a problem with people posting die-casts (at least I don't), as long as they've had something done to them. What I don't like is when people post up a die-cast that all they did to it is buy it and open the box, then post it and act like they did something. 

Like I said man, nice work!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 21 2007, 11:22 PM~7323338
> *Nice work on those die-casts Mario!
> 
> We don't have a problem with people posting die-casts (at least I don't), as long as they've had something done to them. What I don't like is when people post up a die-cast that all they did to it is buy it and open the box, then post it and act like they did something.
> 
> Like I said man, nice work!
> *


THANX FOR DO PROPS MAN. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

HEY FELLAS I JUST ENTERED THE DROP TOP BUILD-OFF. CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I GOT MYSELF INTO, KINDA HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 21 2007, 11:35 PM~7323408
> *HEY FELLAS I JUST ENTERED THE DROP TOP BUILD-OFF. CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHAT I GOT MYSELF INTO, KINDA HAVING SECOND THOUGHTS.
> *


Don't sweat it bro. There will be some stiff competition. Just do your best and have fun.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

damn dog just looked at your photobucket, youve got some sik ass models.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

SORRY ABOUT THAT LAST POST IN THE BUILD-OFF THREAD GUYS IM FUKIN FALLIN ASLEEP OVER HERE.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 21 2007, 11:44 PM~7323455
> *damn dog just looked at your photobucket, youve got some sik ass models.
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

:wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Feb 21 2007, 05:06 PM~7319724-->
> 
> 
> 
> i already know sum 1's gonna wanna try this on a model
> 
> heres my first attempt on the raindrop effect
> gonna do this on lowandbeyonds 59's roof and trunk inside a few patterns when i paint it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Feb 21 2007, 11:22 PM~7323338
> *Nice work on those die-casts Mario!
> 
> We don't have a problem with people posting die-casts (at least I don't), as long as they've had something done to them. What I don't like is when people post up a die-cast that all they did to it is buy it and open the box, then post it and act like they did something.
> 
> Like I said man, nice work!
> *



X2


----------



## drnitrus

zfelix and didi

have you guys tried to spray the water with a spray bottle this way you cna get better control of the drop size

this might help out

http://clringo.tripod.com/water_effect.htm


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2007, 07:41 AM~7324396
> *zfelix and didi
> 
> have you guys tried to spray the water with a spray bottle this way you cna get better control of the drop size
> 
> this might help out
> 
> http://clringo.tripod.com/water_effect.htm
> *


nope, i was kinda dippin my fingers in watter and splatter it on there, ill try that next.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2007, 05:41 AM~7324396
> *zfelix and didi
> 
> have you guys tried to spray the water with a spray bottle this way you cna get better control of the drop size
> 
> this might help out
> 
> http://clringo.tripod.com/water_effect.htm
> *



thats what i did with the water bottel i just wouldnt get the damn bubles round LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i saw these pics floating around the world wide web !


----------



## drnitrus

is that beto in the reflection of the 57 mirror base


----------



## MARINATE

FOUND THESE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2007, 04:31 PM~7328210
> *is that beto in the reflection of the 57 mirror base
> *



LOL! YEA i think BIGGS let him stand on a phone book to see the models on the table ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

THE LICENSE IS ON THE BUMPER!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 03:01 PM~7328467
> *THE LICENSE IS ON THE BUMPER!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 04:06 PM~7328497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want that!!!! :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

I WOULD, BUT MY HOMIE WENT THROUGH SOME SHIT TO GET THIS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## 95imp

if i cant get hok paint which kinda paint would yall prefer im talking about spray paint????


----------



## Project59

Thats fucking cool!!!! :0


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 05:06 PM~7328497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAMMMMNNNNNN THAT SWEET :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

MINI YOUR ON PHOTOBUCKET HUH!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

holy shit that dio is CRAZY!!! i want that bad!


----------



## 95imp

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Feb 22 2007, 04:11 PM~7328532
> *if i cant get hok paint which kinda paint would yall prefer im talking about spray paint????
> *


does anybody know


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7328541
> *MINI YOUR ON PHOTOBUCKET HUH!
> *



LOOKIN but i cant seem to find to much !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7328210
> *is that beto in the reflection of the 57 mirror base
> *


SURE IS ME STANDING ON MIMI'S SHOULDER, LIL FOCKER WOULDN'T STAND STILL.........


----------



## mitchapalooza65

mini do you have more pics of that diorama?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 22 2007, 05:24 PM~7328611
> *SURE IS ME STANDING ON MIMI'S SHOULDER, LIL FOCKER WOULDN'T STAND STILL.........
> *


LOL! 

BETO>>>>>> STAND STILL

MINI ............ WHATS IT LOOK LIKE I WANT TO SEE? 


BETO >>>>> DOG I CAN SEE IT STOP MOVING !

MINI............ MAN YOUR FAT ASS IS HURTING MY BACK HURRY UP AND LOOK ! 

BETO>>>>>> I AM GOING TO HAVE TO PAINT MITCHES CARS LIKE THIS ! 


MINI.......... NO SHIT ALL HE DOES IS MOCK UPS ! 



BETO & MINI >.>.>.>.>. LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 04:30 PM~7328651
> *LOL!
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  STAND  STILL
> 
> MINI ............  WHATS  IT  LOOK  LIKE  I  WANT  TO SEE?
> BETO  >>>>>  DOG    I  CAN  SEE  IT    STOP  MOVING !
> 
> MINI............  MAN  YOUR  FAT ASS  IS  HURTING  MY  BACK    HURRY  UP  AND  LOOK !
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  TO  PAINT  MITCHES  CARS  LIKE  THIS  !
> MINI..........  NO  SHIT  ALL  HE  DOES  IS  MOCK UPS !
> BETO & MINI >.>.>.>.>. LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:roflmao:


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## MARINATE

YOU HOMIES LIKE THIS COLOR?


----------



## SOLO1

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 03:30 PM~7328651
> *LOL!
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  STAND  STILL
> 
> MINI ............  WHATS  IT  LOOK  LIKE  I  WANT  TO SEE?
> BETO  >>>>>  DOG    I  CAN  SEE  IT    STOP  MOVING !
> 
> MINI............  MAN  YOUR  FAT ASS  IS  HURTING  MY  BACK    HURRY  UP  AND  LOOK !
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  TO  PAINT  MITCHES  CARS  LIKE  THIS  !
> MINI..........  NO  SHIT  ALL  HE  DOES  IS  MOCK UPS !
> BETO & MINI >.>.>.>.>. LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!  :biggrin:
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU FUCKER!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys remeber when Carla was stealing pics I found the album ! 

http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/mko...nbuilt%20Resin/


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 03:35 PM~7328689
> *You guys  remeber  when  Carla  was  stealing  pics  I  found  the  album  !
> 
> http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b262/mko...nbuilt%20Resin/
> *


dude was claming other peoples builds to be his own? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 04:41 PM~7328726
> *dude was claming other peoples builds to be his own? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Yeah man he was even on another site claiming Biggs work to be his!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

holy shit----this dude is fucking retarted!!!! i had no idea


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 04:30 PM~7328651
> *LOL!
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  STAND  STILL
> 
> MINI ............  WHATS  IT  LOOK  LIKE  I  WANT  TO SEE?
> BETO  >>>>>  DOG    I  CAN  SEE  IT    STOP  MOVING !
> 
> MINI............  MAN  YOUR  FAT ASS  IS  HURTING  MY  BACK    HURRY  UP  AND  LOOK !
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  TO  PAINT  MITCHES  CARS  LIKE  THIS  !
> MINI..........  NO  SHIT  ALL  HE  DOES  IS  MOCK UPS !
> BETO & MINI >.>.>.>.>. LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


i just had soda come out my nose fucker lololol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 03:47 PM~7328773
> *holy shit----this dude is fucking retarted!!!! i had no idea
> *



yup him and that sbc kid are homies :guns:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 05:00 PM~7328889
> *r u gay or just blind?????
> *


Do you got your beer goggles on or what!!!! Aren't you to young to be drinking???? Freddy Cruger would run from that!


----------



## Kirby

that bitch aint fat, she just got a booty! gotta love hood rats!


----------



## SOLO1

if its about the porn you cant have it back. one question whys it all asin. (you me and dupre).


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Feb 22 2007, 05:05 PM~7328921
> *if its about the porn you cant have it back. one question whys it all asin.  (you me and dupre).
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

zack you like those fat bitches huh???


lol that girl is fucking busted---there isnt one thing about her that turns me the right way, the asian on the other hand.....

id run that in 15 different ways lol------gotta have a body, gotta.....


----------



## zfelix

damn none off these foos can apriciate a big latina ass!!!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 04:07 PM~7328941
> *zack you like those fat bitches huh???
> lol that girl is fucking busted---there isnt one thing about her that turns me the right way, the asian on the other hand.....
> 
> id run that in 15 different ways lol------gotta have a body, gotta.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 87burb, BiggC, SOLO1, zfelix78caddy, aztek_warrior, Minidreams Inc.

Hell! They appreciate the booty! look at em all peekin!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 03:09 PM~7328967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 87burb, BiggC, SOLO1, zfelix78caddy, aztek_warrior, Minidreams Inc.
> 
> Hell! They appreciate the booty! look at em all peekin!
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 06:09 PM~7328967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 87burb, BiggC, SOLO1, zfelix78caddy, aztek_warrior, Minidreams Inc.
> 
> Hell! They appreciate the booty! look at em all peekin!
> *


For some reason when BIGG C see pics like this His desk turns all sticky !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7328991
> *For  some  reason  when  BIGG C  see  pics  like  this  His  desk  turns  all  sticky !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1

:roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 04:12 PM~7328991
> *For  some  reason  when  BIGG C  see  pics  like  this  His  desk  turns  all  sticky !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


mini are you putting your problems off on others again?! go to your room!! 














but first clean your keyboard up!


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 05:09 PM~7328967
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 87burb, BiggC, SOLO1, zfelix78caddy, aztek_warrior, Minidreams Inc.
> 
> Hell! They appreciate the booty! look at em all peekin!
> *


I gotta agree homie, a girl gotta have some ass....


----------



## BiggC

Whatever I had to catch up on what all you post whores were saying!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

thereeeee ya go twin------not a twig, but not FAT ASS EITHER LOL!!!!


and actually pretty sorta


a girl has to be georgous in the face, or i wont look twice----eyes, lips, hair etc----not that nappy shit the lollipop girl has lol


----------



## Kirby

we are in trouble now, eh? i see everything dissappearing...


----------



## 1ofaknd

let's keep this topic at least somewhat related to models. Save the nudes for another forum

I don't want to have to close it down


----------



## MARINATE

RYAN???????????????????????


----------



## Kirby

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: zack, ur in for it! lmao


----------



## SOLO1

x2


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 05:30 PM~7328651
> *LOL!
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  STAND  STILL
> 
> MINI ............  WHATS  IT  LOOK  LIKE  I  WANT  TO SEE?
> BETO  >>>>>  DOG    I  CAN  SEE  IT    STOP  MOVING !
> 
> MINI............  MAN  YOUR  FAT ASS  IS  HURTING  MY  BACK    HURRY  UP  AND  LOOK !
> 
> BETO>>>>>>  I  AM  GOING  TO  HAVE  TO  PAINT  MITCHES  CARS  LIKE  THIS  !
> MINI..........  NO  SHIT  ALL  HE  DOES  IS  MOCK UPS !
> BETO & MINI >.>.>.>.>. LOL!LOL!LOL!LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


Well someone has to pick up where Scooby left off!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 03:18 PM~7329046
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: zack, ur in for it! lmao
> *



LMAO i was a lil to late :roflmao:


----------



## twinn




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 22 2007, 06:15 PM~7329012
> *Whatever I had to catch up on what all you post whores were saying!!
> *



I ant whoring i just having fun !


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 22 2007, 05:18 PM~7329051
> *Well someone has to pick up where Scooby left off!!  LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## aztek_warrior

I gotta get off the ass topic for a minute, and 
ask a question.......where can i find one of these 
intakes for a straight six???








Got the pic out of the september cruise from drastic's plastic....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 22 2007, 06:20 PM~7329065
> *I gotta get off the ass topic for a minute, and
> ask a question.......where can i find one of these
> intakes for a straight six???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the pic out of the september cruise from drastic's plastic....
> *



Just make it your self and then your single carbs are from the revell monogram 50 ford custom truck or the AMT 53 FORD F1 PICK UP ! The stack is just k7s tubing


----------



## twinn

everybody left


----------



## ElMonte74'

SO HOWS EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

we are all good ! just taook a few min. away to have fun ?


----------



## aztek_warrior

ill try to make one, i was just woundering if the intake
was like a kit i could buy from somewhere...
thanks mini


----------



## ElMonte74'

I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO EXCEPT TO GO TO SCHOOL TODAY. CAUSE MY 58 STILL HASN'T CAME IN :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey i started to think a min ago about are LIL brother hood ? 

HOW MANY MODEL CLUBS DO WE HERE ! 


M.C.B.A.
C.M.B.I.
MASTERPEICES
MODELIVLIFE
KC.SLAMMERS
LOWROLLERS 
D.P.M.C.C. 
CADDIESONLY 


WHAT OTHERS DO WE HAVE AMONG US?


----------



## ElMonte74'

IDK BUT I KNOW I'M IN HERE WITH MY CAR CLUB


----------



## BigPoppa

Denver Auto Modelers (DAM)


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
:worship:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 05:32 PM~7329138
> *Hey  i  started  to think  a  min ago  about  are  LIL  brother  hood  ?
> 
> HOW  MANY  MODEL  CLUBS  DO  WE  HERE !
> M.C.B.A.
> C.M.B.I.
> MASTERPEICES
> MODELIVLIFE
> KC.SLAMMERS
> LOWROLLERS
> D.P.M.C.C.
> CADDIESONLY
> WHAT  OTHERS  DO  WE  HAVE  AMONG  US?
> *


i was going to start one with my club name.but nah.i barely have time to build.


----------



## BiggC

These are some pics from the World Of Wheels show last weekend. It was a small show this year that sucked bad. Only two lowriders in the whole show and they both looked like ass so I didn't get any pics of em. But here are a few other I took.
Deora II








Full size Mater.








Chip Foose' latest build
















A kick ass Vette but IMO needs bigger wheels in the rear.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 05:32 PM~7329138
> *Hey  i  started  to think  a  min ago  about  are  LIL  brother  hood  ?
> 
> HOW  MANY  MODEL  CLUBS  DO  WE  HERE !
> M.C.B.A.
> C.M.B.I.
> MASTERPEICES
> MODELIVLIFE
> KC.SLAMMERS
> LOWROLLERS
> D.P.M.C.C.
> CADDIESONLY
> WHAT  OTHERS  DO  WE  HAVE  AMONG  US?
> *


did have solo mcc, but mitch quit and joined mcba... and there mmucc, but i think scoob ran away, owners mishandled him and treated him like shit


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 04:32 PM~7329138
> *Hey  i  started   to think   a  min ago  about  are   LIL   brother  hood  ?
> 
> HOW  MANY   MODEL  CLUBS   DO  WE   HERE !
> M.C.B.A.
> C.M.B.I.
> MASTERPEICES
> MODELIVLIFE is Custom Builder's.
> KC.SLAMMERS
> LOWROLLERS
> D.P.M.C.C.
> CADDIESONLY
> WHAT   OTHERS   DO  WE  HAVE  AMONG  US?
> *


CARRITOS is part of M.C.B.A.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2007, 05:47 PM~7329263
> *CARRITOS is part of M.C.B.A.
> *


 :0


----------



## KingSuper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ&NR
its great!


----------



## tyhodge07

my nose is burnin, how do i get the burning to stop  i just fixed up a meal and it had chili pepers in them that i had to cut up and ive washed my hands but for some reason didnt get it all off than i rubbed my nose, now its on fire :0 makin my eyes water


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 22 2007, 05:29 PM~7330010
> *my nose is burnin, how do i get the burning to stop  i just fixed up a meal and it had chili pepers in them that i had to cut up and ive washed my hands but for some reason didnt get it all off than i rubbed my nose, now its on fire :0 makin my eyes water
> *




:0 You Burning Whore!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

nOW THIS IS WASTED MONEY AND JUST FUNNY ! lol! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP0w4KibxxM&NR


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 07:30 PM~7330016
> *:0 You Burning Whore!!! :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


shit hurts.. its like sniffin hot sauce :tears:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 22 2007, 05:37 PM~7330051
> *shit hurts.. its like sniffin hot sauce :tears:
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 07:39 PM~7330072
> *lol
> *


the fire is goin out, just a lil


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 06:32 PM~7330027
> *nOW  THIS  IS  WASTED  MONEY  AND  JUST    FUNNY  !  lol!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP0w4KibxxM&NR
> *


WTF!!???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!


with that i will put like some truck tires on it, and go boonie crashing.... instead of cruzin it... :uh: 

i mean, why lift a car if your not gonna off road it?

that thing can drive over a crx if it wanted to lol....


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 06:32 PM~7330027
> *nOW  THIS  IS  WASTED  MONEY  AND  JUST    FUNNY  !  lol!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP0w4KibxxM&NR
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

gay gay gay gay gay


----------



## Blue s10

is there supposed to be a gap between the grille and valance panel on this el camino?


----------



## Kirby

alright, which one of you are building that m&m car? lmfao!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 08:26 PM~7330467
> *alright, which one of you are building that m&m car? lmfao!!!!
> *


i will :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 08:32 PM~7330027
> *nOW  THIS  IS  WASTED  MONEY  AND  JUST    FUNNY  !  lol!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uP0w4KibxxM&NR
> *


Thats just fookin' stupid. Did you see the damn air horns on the roof?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7330612
> *Thats just fookin' stupid. Did you see the damn air horns on the roof??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


roof :dunno: i can never seem to see up that high


----------



## Kirby

I kinda wanna see it in person...i bet i could sell those parts on ebay for a grip...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HELP ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I just signed up to Yahoo messenger And i am kinda dumd ! How do i use it and who and how do i contact others from here


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 11:34 PM~7331801
> *HELP ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I  just  signed  up  to  Yahoo  messenger  And  i  am  kinda  dumd  !  How  do i  use  it  and  who  and  how  do i  contact  others  from  here
> *


what's your user name?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 22 2007, 09:38 PM~7331834
> *what's your user name?
> *



X-2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 22 2007, 11:47 PM~7331925
> *X-2
> 
> 
> *



MINIDREAMS irwin


----------



## zfelix

yahoo sucks u shoulda got msn


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 22 2007, 11:25 PM~7332275
> *yahoo sucks u shoulda got msn
> *


he should have msn, it comes on all comps... lol.. if not that all u gotta do is go to ur control panel to turn it back on, than i think it asks to update if its an older version


----------



## Kirby

mini, is it just minidreams or what is the email address?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 22 2007, 09:29 PM~7332317
> *he should have msn, it comes on all comps... lol.. if not that all u gotta do is go to ur control panel to turn it back on, than i think it asks to update if its an older version
> *


yeah i can still talk to him just need his e-mail for his yahoo now but i was just saying in general yahoo sucks that program always slowed my computer down worse that limewire


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 12:56 AM~7332563
> *yeah i can still talk to him just need his e-mail for his yahoo now but i was just saying in general yahoo sucks that program always slowed my computer down worse that limewire
> *


I got him using aim now, yahoo and msn both suck!!! lmfao


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am liking AIM i think i can delete the yahoo stuff right ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 23 2007, 12:05 AM~7332637
> *I  am  liking  AIM  i think  i  can  delete  the  yahoo  stuff    right  ?
> *


ya... ive always had hiddin shit from ain fuck my comps up, these 2 comps i have now (new ones) i havent put aim on and took msn off, and havent even had a probelm


----------



## LowandBeyond

Alright. I got a question.......
I've been working my ass off for some extra paper for one of my real rides. I got a 81 delta 88 project. Getting ready to order some spokes for it. 

What you guys think? 

Baby blue spokes, the rest all chrome

or 

All chrome with white spokes, gold nipples and gold KO? 

BTW the whole top is getting re-done. Gonna get rid of the 1\4 top and go full white vinyl. The paint will be the same color, just a fresh coat. 

I'm really undecided, LOL. Thats why I haven't put my order in like last week.


----------



## drnitrus

i think i would go with baby blue spokes and all chrome


----------



## modeltech

x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'll probaly go with baby blue, but these are FUCKIN TIGHT!!! 









and the blue.









might just go with all chrome. Hate too, but I want 13's on it b4 I send it out to get juiced. (which is here soon) Then after the paint and top go with a color.


----------



## drnitrus

The white spokes look good but i personally dont like gold with blue too much


----------



## wagonguy

go with the white spokes and gold nipples, it looks tight, and it matters what color your gonna paint the car, but with the white top it works out lol....


----------



## bluesonoma

baby blue...gets my vote


----------



## ElMonte74'

BABY BLUE. I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME 72 CROSS LACE ZENITHS FOR MY CAR :biggrin:. I'M TAKING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH MY 74 MONTE AND MY 53' CHEVY TROKITA


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 06:13 PM~7334620
> *BABY BLUE.  I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME 72 CROSS LACE ZENITHS FOR MY CAR :biggrin:. I'M TAKING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH MY 74 MONTE AND MY 53' CHEVY TROKITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Doesn't Keith (homeboyz) have those anymore? Hit him up.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 23 2007, 09:23 AM~7334694
> *Doesn't Keith (homeboyz) have those anymore? Hit him up.
> *


I'LL TRY TO SEE IF HE HAS ANY. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7334620
> *BABY BLUE.  I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME 72 CROSS LACE ZENITHS FOR MY CAR :biggrin:. I'M TAKING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH MY 74 MONTE AND MY 53' CHEVY TROKITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE MONTE!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 23 2007, 09:38 AM~7334812
> *NICE MONTE!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 10:13 AM~7334620
> *BABY BLUE.  I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME 72 CROSS LACE ZENITHS FOR MY CAR :biggrin:. I'M TAKING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH MY 74 MONTE AND MY 53' CHEVY TROKITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey homie, bad ass rides, really like that '53.
My dad's got a '51 sitting at my abuelitas house...hopefully
i can talk him out of it.... :biggrin: 

Check this out, this is what i ride in....
1963 Impala 4dr........230cid straight six
thinking about getting some wires for it
what you think???


----------



## modeltech

DAMNNNNNN, THATS A CLEAN 63!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 23 2007, 01:43 PM~7336703
> *Hey homie, bad ass rides, really like that '53.
> My dad's got a '51 sitting at my abuelitas house...hopefully
> i can talk him out of it.... :biggrin:
> 
> Check this out, this is what i ride in....
> 1963 Impala 4dr........230cid straight six
> thinking about getting some wires for it
> what you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO. I WAS GONNA TRADE MY '74 MONTE CARLO FOR A 4DR 64 IMPALA. THAT IMPALA WAS CLEAN. IT HAD THE 13S, HYDROS, AND PAINT. BUT THAT 63'S TIGHT I WOULD KNOCK SOME SPOKES ON IT


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 08:13 AM~7334620
> *BABY BLUE.  I'M TRYING TO FIND SOME 72 CROSS LACE ZENITHS FOR MY CAR :biggrin:. I'M TAKING IT OLD SCHOOL WITH MY 74 MONTE AND MY 53' CHEVY TROKITA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LMK WHENEVER U WANNA SEEL THAT TRUCK lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 02:10 PM~7336891
> *LMK WHENEVER U WANNA SEEL THAT TRUCK lol
> *


YEAH AND THAT'LL BE NEVER :biggrin: . I NEED TO FINISH TAKING IT APART AND FINISH IT BEFORE SUMMER :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 01:16 PM~7336922
> *YEAH AND THAT'LL BE NEVER :biggrin: .  I NEED TO FINISH TAKING IT APART  AND FINISH IT BEFORE SUMMER :biggrin:
> *











Make Sure U Make a buildup topic in project rides gotta love them bomb trucks 

heres one of my uncals who passed away


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Feb 23 2007, 10:43 PM~7336703
> *Hey homie, bad ass rides, really like that '53.
> My dad's got a '51 sitting at my abuelitas house...hopefully
> i can talk him out of it.... :biggrin:
> 
> Check this out, this is what i ride in....
> 1963 Impala 4dr........230cid straight six
> thinking about getting some wires for it
> what you think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, I wouldn't even put spokes on that. Taking a look at that pic makes me feel like it's '63. A bone stock 4door looks good to me


----------



## PIGEON

THAT 63 IS NICE IM WORKING ON MY 64 JUST FINISHD MOLDING THE A ARMS


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 02:18 PM~7336941
> *
> Make Sure U Make a buildup topic in project rides gotta love them bomb trucks
> 
> heres one of my uncals who passed away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOAH. WAS THAT EVER IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. CAUSE I HAVE THE LOWRIDER HISTORY BOOK IN MY ROOM AND IT HAVE THAT SAME TROKITA IN THERE. I ALREADY DID MAKE A THREAD IN THE PROJECT RIDES LAST YEAR AND I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CAUSE OF THAT FUNKY ASS WEATHER WE GOT. SO I'LL HEAD OUT THERE PROBALLY TOMMOROW AND DO SOME WORK.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 01:33 PM~7337038
> *WOAH.  WAS THAT EVER IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE.  CAUSE I HAVE THE LOWRIDER HISTORY BOOK IN MY ROOM AND IT HAVE THAT SAME TROKITA IN THERE.  I ALREADY DID MAKE A THREAD IN THE PROJECT RIDES LAST YEAR AND I STOPPED WORKING ON IT CAUSE OF THAT FUNKY ASS WEATHER WE GOT.  SO I'LL HEAD OUT THERE PROBALLY TOMMOROW AND DO SOME WORK.
> *



yeah it been in 2 issues i dont know what year of the top of my head but i'll look for them later and scan them all i know it was in i think a march of 96 or 96 and a best of the best lowrider issue its in LRM history as the first bombtruck to win bomb truck of the year


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 03:18 PM~7336941
> *
> Make Sure U Make a buildup topic in project rides gotta love them bomb trucks
> 
> heres one of my uncals who passed away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 02:38 PM~7337092
> *yeah it been in 2 issues i dont know what year of the top of my head but i'll look for them later and scan them all i know it was in i think a march of 96 or 96 and a best of the best lowrider issue its in LRM history as the first bombtruck to win bomb truck of the year
> *


DAMN WHEN I FIRST OPENED THE BOOK. AND I SAW IT I WAS HOLY SHIT. CAUSE I NEVER SEEN ONE SO BEAUTIFUL LIKE THAT. WHAT HAPPENED TO IT. DOES YOUR FAMILY STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 01:45 PM~7337140
> *DAMN WHEN I FIRST OPENED THE BOOK.  AND I SAW IT I WAS HOLY SHIT.  CAUSE I NEVER SEEN ONE SO BEAUTIFUL LIKE THAT.  WHAT HAPPENED TO IT.  DOES YOUR FAMILY STILL HAVE IT :biggrin:
> *



its my cousins now he just turned 18 hopefully it might be at the san bernardino LRM carshow this year busting back out hno: :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 23 2007, 02:46 PM~7337152
> *its my cousins now he just turned 18 hopefully it might be at the san bernardino LRM carshow this year busting back out hno: :dunno:
> *


THAT'LL BE NICE :biggrin: . WHEN EVER I FINISH MY 58 IMPALA I WILL SEE IF I CAN GET A 49 CHEVY PICK UP MODEL AND DO IT LIKE THE WAY I WANT MINE TO LOOK :biggrin: .


----------



## zfelix

the lil dude (my cousin) in this pic now has this truck


----------



## ElMonte74'

*DAMN !!!!*  HE'S LUCKY TO HAVE IT :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

:ugh:


----------



## Blue s10

why damnit why


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7339254
> *why damnit why
> *


Several more of our beloved lowrider kits are going to be re-released as donk versions.


----------



## Models IV Life

THE 65 RAG???? OH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blue s10

id like to find whoever created donks and kick them right in the nuts


----------



## BODINE

so is the Krylon primer bout the same as the small cans of primer for model cars?


----------



## drnitrus

well at least maybe they will throw in some cool new parts in them like the caddy donk kit has the chrome suspension parts and the differnet seats

wait and see


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 23 2007, 08:10 PM~7339691
> *well at least maybe they will throw in some cool new parts in them like the caddy donk kit has the chrome suspension parts and the differnet seats
> 
> wait and see
> *



the chrome on the caddy was kinda wack to me the front end sucked period and the rear end was all right the axel looked just to long but u can always cut that down but yeah we'll see hno:


----------



## Kirby

wow is it dead in here tonight..


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 01:52 AM~7341201
> *wow is it dead in here tonight..
> *


GO TO YOUR ROOM, KLEAN IT UP AND WE'LL SEE YOU TOMORROW................ :cheesy: JUST GOT HOME FROM WORK, LATE NIGHT


----------



## Kirby

haha, im in my room! cant clean it cause im building the caddy you sent me! and tell me bout it...work was bad today. on my lunch there was 2 trucks that wrecked on the highway and jumpped the ditch and ended up in my lane...i ended up in the ditch..they were both totaled the one guy couldnt breath until me and this trucker opened his passenger door (he was the driver and was pinned between the pass. seat and pass. door while his back was facing the dash and legs still under the drivers side)...it was pretty bad. 

Back to work on the caddy!


----------



## 1ofaknd

RIP :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 24 2007, 08:22 AM~7341592
> *RIP  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN. IS THERE ANYTHING YOU CAN SALVAGE OFF OF IT BE SIDES THE WHEELS  .


----------



## 1ofaknd

the body is ruined, that's it.


----------



## ohioduce

i got this at the shop by me in ohio any one gots this


----------



## SOLO1

I painted one for a homie. There OK


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 24 2007, 11:19 AM~7342223
> *the body is ruined, that's it.
> *


WELL SORRY


----------



## mitchapalooza65

DOES ANYONE HAVE EXTRA DOOR/SIDE PANELS FOR A 64 IMPALA KIT???

THE PIECES THAT ON EACH SIDE IS ONE PIECE WITH BOTH THE FRONT DOOR PANEL/REAR PANEL/ PART THAT GOES BESIDE THE DASH.

I CUT THE OPENING TOO SMALL FOR THE 64 THAT IM BUILDING, AND U KNOW HOW IM A PERFECTIONIST, IF IT DOESTN LINE UP PERFECT IT BUGS ME! THANKS!!!


----------



## urjustamemory

Do any of you think its worth it to trade a 100% completely stock Nissan Hard Body body, interior tub for one that has been cut to a standard cab and the body work is FUBAR?


----------



## Kirby

I cant find the answer on this...i got a thin line of super glue on the sunroof of this caddy...it looksl ike the window is cracked now...whats the best/easiest way to fix this?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 03:47 PM~7343238
> *I cant find the answer on this...i got a thin line of super glue on the sunroof of this caddy...it looksl ike the window is cracked now...whats the best/easiest way to fix this?
> *


sand it down and polish it out like a paintjob


----------



## Kirby

What grit sand paper and i've never polished a paint job before...I've got tons of diff. sand papers here.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 04:02 PM~7343297
> *What grit sand paper and i've never polished a paint job before...I've got tons of diff. sand papers here.
> *


2400 and up


----------



## Kirby

i only have up to 2000 grit...damn, if i use that what do i use to polish it out to make it clear again?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 04:10 PM~7343328
> *i only have up to 2000 grit...damn, if i use that what do i use to polish it out to make it clear again?
> *


2400 and up :biggrin: 

2000 will leave it looking pretty foggy, probably textured too.


----------



## Kirby

what do i use to polish it out to make it clear


----------



## mitchapalooza65

*Hey---does anyone have more information/pics of this impala????? builder, owner, pics, etc???
*
The paintwork looks crazy, really detailed and clean build id like to see more-----











*AND this next one I believe was minis build---but im not sure, any other pics of it floating around out there?* 












AND DOES ANYONE HAVE SPARE DOOR PANELS FOR A 64 IMPALA KIT???!!!!! it would be twi pieces, one for each side of car, has door panel, rear side panel, etc on it!!!!!! I NEED EM FOR SIDESHOW BUILD


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 24 2007, 04:18 PM~7343362
> *what do i use to polish it out to make it clear
> *


after you wet sand with 2400 0r higher use a rubbing compound then mequier's scratchx! you'll see a big difference!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

mitch, those were both built by the same guy...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19351


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 24 2007, 08:27 PM~7344962
> *mitch, those were both built by the same guy...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19351
> *



i thought homeboy was locked up :scrutinize: 

User's local time Feb 24 2007, 09:31 PM
Total Cumulative Posts 584
( 0.8 posts per day / 0.02% of total forum posts )
Most active in Model Cars
( 541 posts / 96% of this member's active posts )
Last Active Jan 12, 2007 - 05:23 PM
Status User is offline (Offline)


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 24 2007, 05:34 PM~7344096
> *Hey---does anyone have more information/pics of this impala?????  builder, owner, pics, etc???
> 
> The paintwork looks crazy, really detailed and clean build id like to see more-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND this next one I believe was minis build---but im not sure, any other pics of it floating around out there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND DOES ANYONE HAVE SPARE DOOR PANELS FOR A 64 IMPALA KIT???!!!!! it would be twi pieces, one for each side of car, has door panel, rear side panel, etc on it!!!!!! I NEED EM FOR SIDESHOW BUILD
> *


here you go my *****


----------



## lowrid3r




----------



## lowrid3r

got a shit load more just cant post them all


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

what is the best puddy/ bondo i should use and if possible already mixed, and if possible do you guys buy it at like wal-mart?


----------



## SOLO1

nice paint work. hay mitch i got those parts


----------



## SOLO1

i got the whole car .. let me know mitch


----------



## Kirby

holy shit, that dude is sickkkkk, that's honestly the nicest collection i've seen.


----------



## BigPoppa

the cut up bomb isn't his, but everything else and yes, he goes off!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

All those cars are 408nuts Nout Mine ! This builder has a wild paint bug i wish i could do the stuff ! Hes got made skills !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

damn408nut has skilllllls-----that paintwork is off the wall, like some of the rollerz only radical cars ive seen-----paint is so detailed-----wish hed get out and keep building


SOLO1 sending PM!!!


----------



## 63 ridah

like i been askin where did he go


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 25 2007, 09:52 AM~7346837
> *like i been askin where did he go
> *



To prison apparently-----




















Id like to see more pics of that vert bomb----looks like tons of work into that one, ANYONE???

his paintwork is nasty, something to work towards


----------



## Blue s10

that bomb is bad 

best paint work ive seen


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 25 2007, 11:04 AM~7347131
> *To prison apparently-----
> Id like to see more pics of that vert bomb----looks like tons of work into that one, ANYONE???
> 
> his paintwork is nasty, something to work towards
> *


that's a Carlos Avelar ride I think. Look in my sig, I think I got pics of it


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 25 2007, 02:04 PM~7347131
> *To prison apparently-----
> Id like to see more pics of that vert bomb----looks like tons of work into that one, ANYONE???
> 
> his paintwork is nasty, something to work towards
> *


how long  :0


----------



## 63 ridah

does anyone know how to copy and paste pics in ms paint


----------



## Blue s10

just have to have it in your documents somewhere(the pic)

then just then just go to file and open and find it


----------



## mitchapalooza65

does anyone remember the name of the guy who posted the DIO BUILDUP THREAD, that had his 64 IMPALA CHASSIS with the powerball setup, wishbone, hinged etc-----im tryin to look at pics for reference


----------



## 63 ridah

every time i trry that(with the pic that I want to put the other pic in open)it says do you want to save the changes to the document.then opens the the other image,and closes the main pic


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 25 2007, 12:32 PM~7347579
> *does anyone remember the name of the guy who posted the DIO BUILDUP THREAD, that had his 64 IMPALA CHASSIS with the powerball setup, wishbone, hinged etc-----im tryin to look at pics for reference
> *


some dude from the Netherlands I think


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 25 2007, 01:15 PM~7347748
> *some dude from the Netherlands I think
> *



yeah but his username----something...lowriding or something---lbc or xbclowriding? imm just tryin to find that thread


----------



## modeltech

Mitch see if this is it???

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=302043


----------



## mitchapalooza65

htats it thanks bro!!!


----------



## modeltech

:thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL I ASKED THIS QUESTION IN THE NEWB THREAD SO THIS IS JUST IN CASE NO ANSWERS MY QUESTION THEIR. SO HAS ANY ONE USED THAT CHROME PAINT. CAUSE I WANT TO KNOW IF IT WORKS CAUSE I WANNA USE IT SO WHEN I NEED TO CHROME SOMETHING I CAN USE THAT


----------



## swanginbows

mounted sum pillar os my caddy for the vert top..enjoy


----------



## Project59

I know this is the model forums but would anyone have any objections to me posting 1:1 car pics here from the show I attended this weekend??? I'm mainly looking for Ryan here but I'm sure all your opinions would be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2007, 06:06 PM~7349882
> *I know this is the model forums but would anyone have any objections to me posting 1:1 car pics here from the show I attended this weekend??? I'm mainly looking for Ryan here but I'm sure all your opinions would be appreciated!!!!!
> *



just do it if ryan tripps all he'll do is take them off


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2007, 07:06 PM~7349882
> *I know this is the model forums but would anyone have any objections to me posting 1:1 car pics here from the show I attended this weekend??? I'm mainly looking for Ryan here but I'm sure all your opinions would be appreciated!!!!!
> *


Go ahead man, I posted pics I took from the World of Wheels and noone bitched about it. Just post the best and link the rest.


----------



## phat97yukon

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 25 2007, 08:06 PM~7349882
> *I know this is the model forums but would anyone have any objections to me posting 1:1 car pics here from the show I attended this weekend??? I'm mainly looking for Ryan here but I'm sure all your opinions would be appreciated!!!!!
> *


CUDA CUDA CUDA..... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Post those pics! We'll call them "reference"!! lol!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 25 2007, 05:18 PM~7348842
> *WELL I ASKED THIS QUESTION IN THE NEWB THREAD SO THIS IS JUST IN CASE NO ANSWERS MY QUESTION THEIR.  SO HAS ANY ONE USED THAT CHROME PAINT. CAUSE I WANT TO KNOW IF IT WORKS CAUSE I WANNA USE IT SO WHEN I NEED TO CHROME SOMETHING I CAN USE THAT
> *


I've used it...looks OK but not great. Just try not to touch it much or it'll lose shine. I'm sure if you cleared it and polished it, it would be fine. I've had better luck with the duplicolor chrome paint then the others.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 25 2007, 09:09 PM~7351091
> *I've used it...looks OK but not great. Just try not to touch it much or it'll lose shine. I'm sure if you cleared it and polished it, it would be fine. I've had better luck with the duplicolor chrome paint then the others.
> *


GOOD. CAUSE MY NEXT TRIP OUT TO WAL MART I'LL GET SOME AND USE THAT :biggrin:. AND DOES ANY ONE KNOW IF SCALE LOWS FINALLY GOT A SHIPMENT OF 58 IMPALAS. CAUSE I'M WONDERING IF MY SALE WENT THROUGH WITH THEM


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Feb 23 2007, 07:04 AM~7333891-->
> 
> 
> 
> The white spokes look good but i personally dont like gold with blue too much
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 07:59 AM~7334193
> *go with the white spokes and gold nipples, it looks tight, and it matters what color your gonna paint the car, but with the white top it works out lol....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 08:01 AM~7334203
> *baby blue...gets my vote
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big_Vato23_@Feb 23 2007, 09:13 AM~7334620
> *BABY BLUE.  *



thanks for the input guys. I'm going to go ahead with the baby blue JUST BECAUSE I KNOW 4 SURE I'LL LIKE IT. Who knows, maybe one of these days get a white set too. LOL.


----------



## bluesonoma

Does anyone make a 1/24 or 1/20 air compressors...
I looked in Betos and scale lows but i can not find one...

thanks


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Feb 26 2007, 07:12 AM~7353547
> *Does anyone make a 1/24 or 1/20 air compressors...
> I looked in Betos and scale lows but i can not find one...
> 
> thanks
> *


I HAVE ONE, JUST THAT ON WEBSITE, PM ME FOR MORE INFO


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Wikipedia.com_@Feb 26 2007, 09:12 AM~7353881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Blue s10

wikipedia.com :buttkick: Blue S10


----------



## KingSuper

What do you guys use BMF for beside trim. IE interior, undies, engine? 
Also, Can i shoot clear over chrome trim that comes with the kit?


----------



## urjustamemory

How hard is it to Resin Cast a model? A couple of people have aproached me on wanting a Ram body like my ex.cab model. I figured if its to much to mess with Casting it I can just charge them with time and of course two Ram kits to build it. 
Here is the Body. I would have to have the body, chassis, and interior tub casted


----------



## mitchapalooza65

from my understanding ifyou dont cast 100 or so its not worth it because its so pricey---but thats just my understanding.


----------



## sbcin1966newport

looking to buy a 1969-1990 impala/caprice model BODY........ i only want a BODY.........PM me to let me know what you have.

thanks, SBC


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Feb 26 2007, 11:11 AM~7354678
> *How hard is it to Resin Cast a model? A couple of people have aproached me on wanting a Ram body like my ex.cab model. I figured if its to much to mess with Casting it I can just charge them with time and of course two Ram kits to build it.
> Here is the Body.  I would have to have the body, chassis, and interior tub casted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TALK TO MARK ..LOWRIDERMODELS HE CARRY'S THE RAM SUBURBAN IT'S CLEAN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 26 2007, 01:38 PM~7354812
> *looking to buy a 1969-1990 impala/caprice model BODY........ i only want a BODY.........PM me to let me know what you have.
> 
> thanks, SBC
> *



DUMB ASS !!!!!!!</span>


THERE ARE 10 DIFFERNET BODY STYLES IN THAT YEAR RANGE? YOU NEED TO STOP ASKING FOR SHIT LIKE THIS ! a 69 BODY IS GOING TO RUN 40.00 PLUS ! THE 70 IS AT WAL MART 9.00! THE 71, 72, 73,74,75, MORE MONEY THEN YOU HAVE , 76 EVEYWHERE , 77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,NEVER MADE! THE 90 AT EVERY WALMART ,HOBBY STORE,AND EBAY ! 


MAN AND YOU WOUNDER WHY YOU GET NO LOVE ON HERE ! 

<span style=\'colorurple\'>OH YOU KNOW RYAN IS STILL HOLDING HIS BREATH ! I THINK HE HAS TURN PURPLE BY NOW !


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7355015
> *DUMB ASS  !!!!!!!</span>
> THERE  ARE  10  DIFFERNET    BODY  STYLES  IN THAT  YEAR  RANGE?  YOU  NEED  TO  STOP  ASKING  FOR  SHIT  LIKE  THIS  !  a  69  BODY  IS  GOING  TO  RUN  40.00 PLUS !  THE  70  IS  AT  WAL MART 9.00!  THE  71, 72,  73,74,75,  MORE  MONEY  THEN  YOU  HAVE ,  76  EVEYWHERE ,  77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,NEVER MADE! THE  90  AT EVERY WALMART ,HOBBY STORE,AND  EBAY !
> MAN  AND  YOU  WOUNDER  WHY    YOU  GET  NO  LOVE  ON  HERE  !
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>OH    YOU  KNOW  RYAN IS  STILL  HOLDING  HIS  BREATH  !  I  THINK  HE  HAS  TURN  PURPLE  BY  NOW  !
> *



x2 :buttkick: go to your room


----------



## SOLO1

that kid ask dumb shit just like carla. it has to be him. when he asks for free shit we'll know its him


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2007, 12:09 PM~7355015
> *DUMB ASS  !!!!!!!</span>
> THERE  ARE  10  DIFFERNET    BODY  STYLES  IN THAT  YEAR  RANGE?  YOU  NEED  TO  STOP  ASKING  FOR  SHIT  LIKE  THIS  !  a  69  BODY  IS  GOING  TO  RUN  40.00 PLUS !  THE  70  IS  AT  WAL MART 9.00!  THE  71, 72,  73,74,75,  MORE  MONEY  THEN  YOU  HAVE ,  76  EVEYWHERE ,  77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,NEVER MADE! THE  90  AT EVERY WALMART ,HOBBY STORE,AND  EBAY !
> MAN  AND  YOU  WOUNDER  WHY    YOU  GET  NO  LOVE  ON  HERE  !
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>OH    YOU  KNOW  RYAN IS  STILL  HOLDING  HIS  BREATH  !  I  THINK  HE  HAS  TURN  PURPLE  BY  NOW  !
> *




well said-----damn, im gonna get off of here so I don thave to read anymore of this kids stupid ass comments all day-----

I cant even begin to name how many things were wrong with your post kid-----pm me with what ya got----i guess mini said it best tho-----ggo to hobby town and buy 1 of the 3 you can afford---because we all know you wont follow through on here


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :biggrin: 
One of my builds made it into scale auto


----------



## BigPoppa

congrats!


----------



## bluesonoma

Congradulation... that is a sweet build


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 26 2007, 01:11 PM~7355380
> *:0  :biggrin:
> One of my builds made it into scale auto
> *



Congrats man, that Car is pure amazing.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Feb 26 2007, 11:11 AM~7354678
> *How hard is it to Resin Cast a model? A couple of people have aproached me on wanting a Ram body like my ex.cab model. I figured if its to much to mess with Casting it I can just charge them with time and of course two Ram kits to build it.
> Here is the Body.  I would have to have the body, chassis, and interior tub casted
> 
> *


just to get your molds done, probably 100+.


----------



## Firefly

Mini, check your PM-box


----------



## ElMonte74'

LATERS EVERYONE I'M OFF TO NIGHT SCHOOL :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

BLING BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!! MY OTHER PASSION----swiss watches, I worked for a retailer here in charlotte for 2 years, and got about 60-70 percent off of ANY watch ANYTIME----I collect---have 16 now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 70% off of 10k is cheap!


----------



## Blue s10

yeah but thats still 48k spent to tell the time


but nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NICE WATCHES MICH...
I ONLY HAVE 4 OF THEM, MY COWBOY'S GAME TIME, MY ZENITH,CRONO SWISS AND D.J.R.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 26 2007, 05:48 PM~7357364
> *yeah but thats still 48k spent to tell the time
> but nice :thumbsup:
> *



its not about telling the time my friend  

your never fully dressed without a nice swiss watch  the watch makes the man, and you can 80% of the time, tell what kind of person a guy is by the watch he wears 

and just so you know lol----a few of those watches in there, cost as much as my bmw  





and thanks biggs!!! zenith actually makes the movement in rolex's ! I love watches!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

10-4 :biggrin: BRO I KNOW..

SEE HOW MUCH YOU CAN GET ME A STAINLESS STEEL ROLEX BLACK FACE WITH DIAMOND BEZEL. 

I JUST SOLD THE OMEGA 007 CASINO ROYAL WATCH FOR 5 G'S


----------



## Blue s10

just givin ya shit


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2007, 05:59 PM~7357455
> *10-4  :biggrin:  BRO I KNOW..
> 
> SEE HOW MUCH YOU CAN GET ME A STAINLESS STEEL ROLEX BLACK FACE WITH DIAMOND BEZEL.
> 
> I JUST SOLD THE OMEGA 007 CASINO ROYAL WATCH FOR 5 G'S
> *



which rolex you thinking? datejust, daydate, pres, yachtmaster, etc??? 

the black mother of pearl rolex of mine you see there has diamond dial, it is the datejust, 18k white gold----and retails for $23,000-----but the yachtmaster and others are much cheaper







BLUEs10 I know bro, just given u shit too!! theres much more than 48k of watches in that box though


----------



## Blue s10

BLUEs10 I know bro, just given u shit too!! theres much more than 48k of watches in that box though 
[/quote]

where exactly do you live???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 06:04 PM~7357502
> *which rolex you thinking? datejust, daydate, pres, yachtmaster, etc???
> 
> the black mother of pearl rolex of mine you see there has diamond dial, it is the datejust, 18k white gold----and retails for $23,000-----but the yachtmaster and others are much cheaper
> BLUEs10 I know bro, just given u shit too!! theres much more than 48k of watches in that box though
> *


THE ONE IM LOOKING FOR IS THE STAINLESS ONE THAT RETAILS FOR 3,800 BUT I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF THEY CAN PUT DIAMOND'S ON IT.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2007, 06:09 PM~7357541
> *THE ONE IM LOOKING FOR IS THE STAINLESS ONE THAT RETAILS FOR 3,800 BUT I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF THEY CAN PUT DIAMOND'S ON IT.
> *



That would be the submariner-----rolex wont put diamonds on it from the factory even as a special order-----but you can have a jeweler encrust them-----wouldnt cost very much either---I can get that watch right now since I no longer work there for 3000-----TNS diamonds in NYC will do a superb job with the diamonds---www.tnsdiamonds.com


got any ideas on that BLANK area on my new project of where the top used to sit-----I need to fab a piece there so when the tops in the trunk, it still looks good, i want to have that piece flow into the console as well


----------



## Models IV Life

GOT ME A MOVADO ESPERANZA STAINLESS & GOLD BLACK MUSEUM FACE FOR $850. NORMAL PRICE $1350


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 26 2007, 06:26 PM~7357691
> *GOT ME A MOVADO ESPERANZA STAINLESS & GOLD BLACK MUSEUM FACE FOR $850. NORMAL PRICE $1350
> *



nice! i do like movado---but as you see from my collection, i like huge watches---so the movado never worked for me---I like it for others tho!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 06:20 PM~7357625
> *That would be the submariner-----rolex wont put diamonds on it from the factory even as a special order-----but you can have a jeweler encrust them-----wouldnt cost very much either---I can get that watch right now since I no longer work there for 3000-----TNS diamonds in NYC will do a superb job with the diamonds---www.tnsdiamonds.com
> got any ideas on that BLANK area on my new project of where the top used to sit-----I need to fab a piece there so when the tops in the trunk, it still looks good, i want to have that piece flow into the console as well
> *


OK COOL THANK'S....
AS FOR THE PIECE..PM ME THE PIC OF WHAT YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT AND I'LL HELP YOU OUT.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Ya'll ain't got shit on the mario bro. 3 watch!!


----------



## modeltech

ha,ha, ya thats more like it!!! the watches are tight guys, just a little pricey for me!!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2007, 07:37 PM~7358463
> *Ya'll ain't got shit on the mario bro. 3 watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much?


----------



## zfelix

hno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 26 2007, 10:00 PM~7358734
> *how much?
> *


that's vintage...NOT for sale!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 collect old beer cans, i found a few cans that are in pretty good shape for how old they are (1970) is the year i found that these cans were printed... they dont have n e rust on them, just a lil bit of the old black spots, 1 has a lil dent.. its Falls City Beer can :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 26 2007, 08:06 PM~7358807
> *that's vintage...NOT for sale!!!  :biggrin:
> *


here is my mickey mouse watch from 1970..priceless.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2007, 09:31 PM~7359097
> *here is my mickey mouse watch from 1970..priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one of them gothic ones, lol.. the strap atleast :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 26 2007, 08:31 PM~7359097
> *here is my mickey mouse watch from 1970..priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro----ANY mickey mouse watch is worth like 500 bucks-----just because they are collectors, but that being a 1970 vintage mickey watch------Is worth A BUNDLE!!!!!!

take it off that leather though lol and buy a nice brown leather classis strap for it!!!! keep it polished and in a case!


----------



## Mr Biggs

i need to find a vintage strap for it. i'll try ebay.


----------



## pancho1969

ANY ONE KNOW WERE I CAN FIND A LATE 80'S EARLY 90'S BUICK OR OLDMOBILE MODEL KIT ?

FOR THE BAY AREA BUILDERS" SCRAPERS "


----------



## Kirby

modelroundup.com might have something?


----------



## pancho1969

HERE A COUPLE PICS OF THE CARS IM LOOKIN FOR IF THEY HELP

LATE 80'S











EARLY 90'S


----------



## lowrid3r

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2007, 08:09 PM~7359493
> *HERE A COUPLE PICS OF THE CARS IM LOOKIN FOR IF THEY HELP
> 
> LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY 90'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i havent seen a four door but i got a 90's two door buick off ebay


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2007, 10:09 PM~7359493
> *HERE A COUPLE PICS OF THE CARS IM LOOKIN FOR IF THEY HELP
> 
> LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we bought a clean ass buick just like that, but without the gay shit on the trunk, 80,000 miles, looks brand new.. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 26 2007, 08:14 PM~7359540
> *we bought a clean ass buick just like that, but without the gay shit on the trunk, 80,000 miles, looks brand new.. :biggrin:
> *




THROW SOME D's ON THAT BITCH


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 26 2007, 09:09 PM~7359493
> *HERE A COUPLE PICS OF THE CARS IM LOOKIN FOR IF THEY HELP
> 
> LATE 80'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EARLY 90'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT GOLD BUICK LOOKS LIKE THE PONTIAC WE JUST SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

They made a promo style buick Reatta. Otherwise you might get close with a Nascar


----------



## 79burider

my family had a 92 regal i wanted it to throw sum d'z and bag it but they sold it appropriatley to my grandparents the car was the same age as me lol


----------



## Kirby

My mom drives a 90 oldsmobile just like that gold one...its got 50K orginial miles on it...i bought it from my old neighbor before she went to the old folks home. Only had 14K miles on it then... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Anyone seen an 05 malibu body style out yet? Those are the new malibus...when they redid em.


----------



## Kirby

4 more posts til 1000 for me!


----------



## Kirby

Well, 3 now.


----------



## Kirby

Walmart had a clearance on their revell LARGE diecast models. 5 bucks a peice...i picked up 2 of them to check em out. So far i've scrapped 4 sets of rims, a ton of tv's as well as a ton of amps plus the interior. What do i do with an old diecast body? Strip it and paint it? Cut it up? I mainly bought it for the ps2 controller and tvs/subs/amps.


----------



## Kirby

Both of them have the lambo doors on em, looks weird on the caddy ext as well as the dodge magnum. I see how they make the hinges now tho, might try it on a donk if i ever get around to build one.


----------



## Kirby

And this is post 1000. :biggrin: Where is everyone???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 27 2007, 12:36 AM~7361179
> *And this is post 1000. :biggrin: Where is everyone???
> *


whore :0


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 27 2007, 03:54 AM~7361804
> *whore  :0
> *


SLUT!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 27 2007, 04:58 AM~7361807
> *SLUT!
> *


:tears:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 27 2007, 03:59 AM~7361808
> *:tears:
> *


 :tears: IF UR SAD THEN SO AM I :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 27 2007, 05:01 AM~7361809
> *:tears: IF UR SAD THEN SO AM I :tears:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 27 2007, 04:02 AM~7361811
> *:happysad:
> *


WHAT U DOIN UP AT TIS TIME ....I JUST GOT OFF WORK ...U???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 27 2007, 05:05 AM~7361816
> *WHAT U DOIN UP AT TIS TIME ....I JUST GOT OFF WORK ...U???
> *


just got home from the hospital, baby was bleeding in a woman spot, had to get it checked out, just a cut were assuming from her fingernail or 1 of us when we change her diaper... dunno tho.. all good now, shes still sick tho, but now we got that out of the way that popped up on us tonight, and now 7 in the morning after bein there 6 hours, im hittin the sack now, peace


----------



## MARINATE

_WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES! :biggrin: _


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 27 2007, 03:29 PM~7362028
> *WHATS UP LAYITLOW HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## MARINATE

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: BEEN AT WORK SINCE 4:30AM :angry:


----------



## modeltech

:wave:


----------



## drnitrus

What up peeps.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 27 2007, 06:39 AM~7362048
> *:around:  :around:  :around:  :around:  :around: BEEN AT WORK SINCE 4:30AM :angry:
> *


THATS THE TIME I GET OFF


----------



## Mr Biggs

I LOVE BEING ON MY 3 WEEK VACATION. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 26 2007, 10:14 PM~7359540
> *we bought a clean ass buick just like that, but without the gay shit on the trunk, 80,000 miles, looks brand new.. :biggrin:
> *



here is a pic of my daily beater!! have the inprogress mini truck in the garage with the wifes van!!


----------



## 408models

*ANY BODY KNOW IF ANY OF THE OLDSCHOOL DIECAST LOWRIDERS HAVE THESE BUMPER GUARDS LIKE THE GOLD ONES ON THE BACK BUMPER IN THE PIC*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 27 2007, 10:45 AM~7363383
> *ANY BODY KNOW IF ANY OF THE OLDSCHOOL DIECAST LOWRIDERS HAVE THESE BUMPER GUARDS LIKE THE GOLD ONES ON THE BACK BUMPER IN THE PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS CLEAN :biggrin: . I THINK MY DIE CAST 64 HAS THEM IDK.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 10:43 AM~7362825
> *I LOVE BEING ON MY 3 WEEK VACATION. :biggrin:
> *


 lazy ass.i called you on sat.im still waiting for you to answer. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2007, 11:02 AM~7363521
> * lazy ass.i called you on sat.im still waiting for you to answer. :biggrin:
> *


GIVE ME A CALL NOW. SATERDAY I WAS AT THE BUSH RACE IN FONTANA.


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Feb 27 2007, 10:00 AM~7363501
> *DAMN THATS CLEAN :biggrin: .  I THINK MY DIE CAST 64 HAS THEM IDK.
> *


LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET A CHANCE.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 27 2007, 12:17 PM~7363636
> *GIVE ME A CALL NOW.  SATERDAY I WAS AT THE BUSH RACE IN FONTANA.
> *


dam.i wanted to go also.in fact.i went to fontana to my bros house.he lives blocks away from the speedway.the wholse area was in smoke.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Feb 27 2007, 11:37 AM~7363783
> *dam.i wanted to go also.in fact.i went to fontana to my bros house.he lives blocks away from the speedway.the wholse area was in smoke.
> *


I HAD THE SUITE FOR ALL 3 DAY'S. BUT I WENT TO THE MODEL SHOW ON SUNDAY , SO I GAVE THEM AWAY TO MY HOMIE.


----------



## sbcin1966newport

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2007, 02:09 PM~7355015
> *DUMB ASS  !!!!!!!</span>
> THERE  ARE  10  DIFFERNET    BODY  STYLES  IN THAT  YEAR  RANGE?  YOU  NEED  TO  STOP  ASKING  FOR  SHIT  LIKE  THIS  !  a  69  BODY  IS  GOING  TO  RUN  40.00 PLUS !  THE  70  IS  AT  WAL MART 9.00!  THE  71, 72,  73,74,75,  MORE  MONEY  THEN  YOU  HAVE ,  76  EVEYWHERE ,  77,78,79,80,81,82,83,84,85,86,87,88,89,NEVER MADE! THE  90  AT EVERY WALMART ,HOBBY STORE,AND  EBAY !
> MAN  AND  YOU  WOUNDER  WHY    YOU  GET  NO  LOVE  ON  HERE  !
> 
> <span style=\'colorurple\'>OH    YOU  KNOW  RYAN IS  STILL  HOLDING  HIS  BREATH  !  I  THINK  HE  HAS  TURN  PURPLE  BY  NOW  !
> *


actually mini....... the 90 is a totally different body style than a 91+ that is at wal-mart.......... GM made square body styles from 1977-1990...... and i know about the 70 and 76's ....... im just wanting something new to try........ maybe a 69 impala, or a 80's impala .........thats all......... and to (linc and lonnie, both of your guys stuff was sent out.......... lonnie yours was sent out last monday, so it should be there today for sure.......... and linc, i got your package back from CANADA saturday and sent it back out yesterday........ so please guys just chill out....... i sent the shit ....... for christ sakes it better get there too........ i spent $42 shipping shit out all weekend  ) 

Thanks, SBC


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Feb 27 2007, 11:46 AM~7363853
> *actually mini....... the 90 is a totally different body style than a 91+ that is at wal-mart.......... GM made square body styles from 1977-1990...... and i know about the 70 and 76's ....... im just wanting something new to try........ maybe a 69 impala, or a 80's impala .........thats all......... and to (linc and lonnie, both of your guys stuff was sent out.......... lonnie yours was sent out last monday, so it should be there today for sure.......... and linc, i got your package back from CANADA saturday and sent it back out yesterday........ so please guys just chill out....... i sent the shit ....... for christ sakes it better get there too........ i spent $42 shipping shit out all weekend  )
> 
> Thanks, SBC
> *



If you sent it to canada, why dont you provide LINC with a tracking number??? I shipped to linc before and from the US there was only one method, and it has tracking information----

But EVEN if it didnt, which it does, why in the hell would you ship to canada with no tracking number? and if that was the case, which it couldnt possibly be, why did the package return to you??? They have every right to be pissed, they dont have a package that they were supposed to ya know?

And about the caprice/impalas, regardless of what year it is-----do you have $100 to drop on a body, and another 15 for the kit to use the interior, 10 for wheels, etc???? if not you should settle for the ordinary kits-----LOOK at what im building, its as ordinary as you can get----a 64 impala, and a 70 impala--------but what do ya know? its different, you said you want to do something different didnt you? well it doesnt have to be a diff kit, use your imagination--like I did-------rare kits are expensive, if you have the coin to shell out thats fine do it--------but you know where the resin bodies are, where the kits are-----shell it out and get to building then!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

$42 in shipping stuff? i have spent $200 at the post office on good days :0 

sounds like a pitty party


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 27 2007, 02:21 PM~7364066
> *If you sent it to canada, why dont you provide LINC with a tracking number??? I shipped to linc before and from the US there was only one method, and it has tracking information----
> 
> But EVEN if it didnt, which it does, why in the hell would you ship to canada with no tracking number?  and if that was the case, which it couldnt possibly be, why did the package return to you???  They have every right to be pissed, they dont have a package that they were supposed to ya know?
> 
> *


I ship to canada via USPS airmail....no tracking on those packages.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 27 2007, 02:42 PM~7365102
> *I ship to canada via USPS airmail....no tracking on those packages.
> *



why not add one??? otherwise you can lose business----


and have you ever had a package return for no apparent reason?


----------



## 408models

*Just wondering if you all noticed the IMAGE UPLOADER in the your Control Panel when you post a topic, or reply to someone. Didn't notice it before untill someone mentioned it in the OFF TOPIC.*

Alot faster then going to PHOTOBUCKET.


----------



## 63 ridah

you are late
.jk :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Feb 27 2007, 02:23 PM~7365435
> *you are late
> .jk :biggrin:
> *


lol never really paid attention to that side much. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 know where J's 1:64 r/c vid is at of the caddy :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 27 2007, 05:05 PM~7365816
> *n e 1 know where J's 1:64 r/c vid is at of the caddy :dunno:
> *


nm, just found it... :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: I got it anyways!

http://www.scalelowrider.com/jevries_caddy.html


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2007, 04:11 PM~7365890
> *:biggrin: I got it anyways!
> 
> http://www.scalelowrider.com/jevries_caddy.html
> *



hey bro---i got the rotors in the mail today, I really appreciate it!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 27 2007, 10:47 AM~7362855
> *here is a pic of my daily beater!! have the inprogress mini truck in the garage with the wifes van!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these things run pretty good... im not a fan of the body style, i just like the pillow seats, so relaxing, and its a comfortable ride... we got it for our family ride, we needed a 4 door for the baby :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

just checking somethign out.... lol :0


----------



## wagonguy

oh damn it works^^


----------



## 79BLUES

:uh: Some guy PM'd me wanting me to build him a '73 Caprice--I might consider it if he already has the car. But if thats not the case :uh: :uh: :uh: no


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Feb 27 2007, 09:04 PM~7368729
> *:uh: Some guy PM'd me wanting me to build him a '73 Caprice--I might consider it if he already has the car.  But if thats not the case :uh:  :uh:  :uh: no
> *


dont do it, i know who it is, hes a rip off and will never send the stuff out... trust me on this one....


----------



## zfelix

Pheniox SuperShow Only a few days away now hno: :biggrin: I'lll be there forsure already got our rooms :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: i know you will take lots of pics right :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 27 2007, 09:46 PM~7369850
> *:biggrin: i know you will take lots of pics right  :biggrin:
> *



U Already know :biggrin: we got indoors again this year :biggrin:


----------



## Caddylac

http://www.zshare.net/video/she-likes-it-i...a-slam-wmv.html


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 91lacin_@Feb 27 2007, 10:57 PM~7369971
> *http://www.zshare.net/video/she-likes-it-i...a-slam-wmv.html
> *




ummmmm..... ya :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 27 2007, 05:32 PM~7366087
> *hey bro---i got the rotors in the mail today, I really appreciate it!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sweet that means the others should be getting there packages stat!!! they were all shipped the same day !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

JUST GOT THESE IN TODAY..I ONLY PICKED UP A FEW FOR MY PERSONAL USE. IF YOU NEED SOME HIT BETO UP.


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 those are bad 
gonna have to get one of those fords ...............(there is something you wont hear me say much) :biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

ok nood here to the model world and i have a RANDOM BULL SHIT QUESTION. Painted my first model in a long time and its still not dry. wtf? i painted it two days ago with a small can of testors spray paint. why is it still tacky ?


----------



## stilldownivlife

2 days ????
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Feb 28 2007, 02:53 PM~7374436
> *ok nood here to the model world and i have a RANDOM BULL SHIT QUESTION. Painted my first model in a long time and its still not dry. wtf? i painted it two days ago with a small can of testors spray paint. why is it still tacky ?
> *


YOU PUT THE PAINT ON TOO THICK. WOULD BE THE ONLY REASON I THINK. THE UNDER PAINT HAS NOT DRYED YET.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 03:58 PM~7374472
> *YOU PUT THE PAINT ON TOO THICK. WOULD BE THE ONLY REASON I THINK. THE UNDER PAINT HAS NOT DRYED YET.
> *



YUP JUST LET IT SIT ANOTHER COUPLE DAYS


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

makes sence! It has maybe ten coats. looks like glass but i guess it will take a while to dry. i guess i should have oainted it b4 i put the rest together.


----------



## SOLO1

that paint takes a long time to dry. Just let it dry a few days


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

you guys think i can speed up the drying by hitting it with a hair dryer or putting in in the over or placing a small fan in front of it ?


----------



## modeltech

what ever you do dont put it in the oven!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 12:05 AM~7374540
> *what ever you do dont put it in the oven!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Experienced much?

























:biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 28 2007, 04:05 PM~7374540
> *what ever you do dont put it in the oven!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: had to throw something dumb in there to see if anyone was paying attention


----------



## modeltech

sorry man!! couldn't help it!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 13X7FORLIFE_@Feb 28 2007, 03:04 PM~7374532
> *you guys think i can speed up the drying by hitting it with a hair dryer or putting in in the over or placing a small fan in front of it ?
> *


THE BEST THING FOR DRYING PAINT QUICK IS GOOD O SUNLIGHT.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 04:11 PM~7374590
> *THE BEST THING FOR DRYING PAINT QUICK IS GOOD  O  SUNLIGHT.
> *


true.a nice warm breeze helps too. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Project59

Anyone seen these before?? :0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/JPS-Pro-Real-Wheel-1-2...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Jps had been a round a while. The wheels are sweet and at 17.99 a set thats real cheap. They usually go for 29.00 on up


oneyed


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 28 2007, 05:00 PM~7375333
> *Jps had been a round a while. The wheels are sweet and at 17.99 a set thats real cheap. They usually go for 29.00 on up
> oneyed
> *


I USED MOST OF THOSE SET'S ON SOME OF MY PROSTREET RIDE'S THEY ARE CLEAN. IM GOING TO KEEP AN EYE ON THESE. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 28 2007, 05:00 PM~7375333
> *Jps had been a round a while. The wheels are sweet and at 17.99 a set thats real cheap. They usually go for 29.00 on up
> oneyed
> *



17.99 for 2, so 36.00 for a full set-----


and thats without tires right?


----------



## Blue s10

what happened to the rapper SPM? i recently heard he is in prison


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 07:04 PM~7376300
> *17.99 for 2, so 36.00 for a full set-----
> and thats without tires right?
> *


THAT'S WHAT I WAS SAYING IT'S ONLY THE PRICE FOR 2 NEVERMIND. I WILL PASS ON THEM.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 07:05 PM~7376308
> *what happened to the rapper SPM? i recently heard he is in prison
> *


HE GOT BUSTED FOR BEING WITH A 14 YEAR OLD GIRL. CAN YOU SAY RAPE


----------



## Blue s10

thats fucked up.

i always use to listen to his shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 09:22 PM~7376440
> *HE GOT BUSTED FOR BEING WITH A 14 YEAR OLD GIRL. CAN YOU SAY RAPE
> *


They even got a lil kid out of deal LOL! :biggrin: I bet that wasnt a 3rd wish !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7376483
> *thats fucked up.
> 
> i always use to listen to his shit
> *


I DID A FEW SHOW'S WITH THAT FOOL TOO.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2007, 07:26 PM~7376488
> *They    even  got  a  lil kid  out  of  deal  LOL!  :biggrin: I  bet  that  wasnt a  3rd wish  !
> *


lol. thats funny. fucked up but funny


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 07:28 PM~7376513
> *I DID A FEW SHOW'S WITH THAT FOOL TOO.
> *


what do you mean? you rap?


----------



## modeltech

ya, biggs can through it down s-10!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 07:34 PM~7376551
> *what do you mean? you rap?
> *


 MC. MENACE. I USED TO BE FROM THE LATIN ALLIANCE.


----------



## Blue s10

cool. had no idea

have any cds?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 07:37 PM~7376582
> *MC. MENACE. I USED TO BE FROM THE LATIN ALLIANCE.
> *



hell yeah biggs----doing it big bro





You guys would prob be like wtf if you knew me, with building lowriders and model cars lol---
my closet looks like a freaking easter basket, nothing but lacoste and polo shirts----about 125 total, every color you can possibly find------about 40 pairs of chino khakis, 10 diff colors of khakis, all my plaid golf pants....about 17 pairs of boat shoes.....hanging on the wall 17 pairs of sunglasses hanging on croakies so not to fall off when I sail lol.......typical cracker!!! Im in a southern fraternity, collect swiss watches, drive a bimmer-----YET I build lowrider model cars lol, all my friends are like wtf is wrong with you....


YOU CANT HELP IT IF YOUR BORN TO BUILD THOUGH!!!!! ITS A PASSION!!!!!!!!!!!! WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:43 PM~7376625
> *hell yeah biggs----doing it big bro
> You guys would prob be like wtf if you knew me, with building lowriders and model cars lol---
> my closet looks like a freaking easter basket, nothing but lacoste and polo shirts----about 125 total, every color you can possibly find------about 40 pairs of chino khakis, 10 diff colors of khakis, all my plaid golf pants....about 17 pairs of boat shoes.....hanging on the wall 17 pairs of sunglasses hanging on croakies so not to fall off when I sail lol.......typical cracker!!!   Im in a southern fraternity, collect swiss watches, drive a bimmer-----YET I build lowrider model cars lol, all my friends are like wtf is wrong with you....
> YOU CANT HELP IT IF YOUR BORN TO BUILD THOUGH!!!!! ITS A PASSION!!!!!!!!!!!! WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY
> *



Guys to sum this up quick ! 

And a mommas boy ! LOL!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 06:43 PM~7376625
> *hell yeah biggs----doing it big bro
> You guys would prob be like wtf if you knew me, with building lowriders and model cars lol---
> my closet looks like a freaking easter basket, nothing but lacoste and polo shirts----about 125 total, every color you can possibly find------about 40 pairs of chino khakis, 10 diff colors of khakis, all my plaid golf pants....about 17 pairs of boat shoes.....hanging on the wall 17 pairs of sunglasses hanging on croakies so not to fall off when I sail lol....... typical cracker!!!   Im in a southern fraternity, collect swiss watches, drive a bimmer-----YET I build lowrider model cars lol, all my friends are like wtf is wrong with you....
> YOU CANT HELP IT IF YOUR BORN TO BUILD THOUGH!!!!! ITS A PASSION!!!!!!!!!!!! WOULDNT HAVE IT ANY OTHER WAY
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech

:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 07:42 PM~7376619
> *cool. had no idea
> 
> have any cds?
> *


CHICANO THUGS IS THE LATEST CD COMPOLATION I MADE A FEW SONG'S FOR.
I HAVE A FEW LAYING AROUND SOMEWARE. BUT I SEEN THEM AT K-MART AND TARGET. EVEN WALLMART. I SEE IF I CAN FIND THEM ...1LOW64 IS DOING MY NEW CD COVER FOR ME BUT THE PROJECT GOT PUT ON HOLD TILL I GET CLEAREANCE FROM SOME BEAT'S I HAVE.


----------



## Blue s10

hell im white, live in wyoming, brother is a gun guru ******* and the closest things to lowriders in my town any more are the native americans in their new yorkers with old ass bolt ons


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 06:50 PM~7376679
> *CHICANO THUGS IS THE LATEST CD COMPOLATION I MADE A FEW SONG'S FOR.
> I HAVE A FEW LAYING AROUND SOMEWARE. BUT I SEEN THEM AT K-MART AND TARGET. EVEN WALLMART.  I SEE IF I CAN FIND THEM ...1LOW64 IS DOING MY NEW CD COVER FOR ME BUT THE PROJECT GOT PUT ON HOLD TILL I GET CLEAREANCE FROM SOME BEAT'S I HAVE.
> *




This is COPYWRITTEN material...don't fuck with it and we wont fuck you up.  Its also been "Sample stamped" to prevent tampering...and its watermarked. :biggrin: 













And from first hand knowledge....Biggs a.k.a. Menace can throw down on some tracks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You You guys got to hit me with a copy of that shit !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2007, 07:48 PM~7376662
> *Guys  to  sum  this    up  quick !
> 
> And  a  mommas  boy !  LOL!
> *



HAHAHHA---well put my friend



But na----im actually not, I moved outta my parents house when I was 15 and began working----they never supported me anyways, were to disfunctional to take care of even themselves-----Im just smart with money and worked my way up----Im paying for college, paid cash for my bimmer, payed for all my watches etc. I havent spoken to my dad in 7 months, and my mom was abusive homey, deff not a mommas boy lol  IM RICHHHHHHHHH BIATCHHHHHHH


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7376914
> *You  You  guys  got  to hit  me  with a  copy  of  that  shit  !
> *


X2 I'd like to hear this!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 28 2007, 08:11 PM~7376883
> *This is COPYWRITTEN material...don't fuck with it and we wont fuck you up.   Its also been "Sample stamped" to prevent tampering...and its watermarked.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from first hand knowledge....Biggs a.k.a. Menace can throw down on some tracks!
> *


YOU THE MAN BRANDON. 
AND TO ANYONE WHO WAN'T A BAD ASS CUSTOM WEB PAGE HE DOES THAT TO...MINE SHOULD BE UP SOON.


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 07:22 PM~7376978
> *YOU THE MAN BRANDON.
> AND TO ANYONE WHO WAN'T A BAD ASS CUSTOM WEB PAGE HE DOES THAT TO...MINE SHOULD BE UP SOON.
> *



Nothing but love big bro.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 28 2007, 08:15 PM~7376914
> *You  You  guys  got  to hit  me  with a  copy  of  that  shit  !
> *


  SOON MY BROTHER , SOON.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 28 2007, 08:24 PM~7376990
> *Nothing but love big bro.
> *


A LIL BRO PM ME A COPY OF THE CD COVER WITHOUT THE WATERLOG SAMPLE.. ART WANT'S TO USE IT AS A TATTOO.


----------



## Blue s10

what are some good fight/workout songs?

want something to take to the gym


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7377409
> *what are some good fight/workout songs?
> 
> want something to take to the gym
> *



DIG by MUDD VAYNE-----I listen to hardcore shit in the gym, gets me jacked----that and the no xplod do the job


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 08:02 PM~7377409
> *what are some good fight/workout songs?
> 
> want something to take to the gym
> *


TRY ROCKY PADILLA OR LUIS MIGUEL


----------



## midcanadalowriders

this is a "stupid" question i'm sure, but at the end of a thread the sometimes end in "ttt" what does it mean? 

i know, i know...................  :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 09:02 PM~7377409
> *what are some good fight/workout songs?
> 
> want something to take to the gym
> *


I NEVER WORKED OUT TO FIGHT SONG'S. MAINLY TECHNO OR DEEP HOUSE. IT HAS THE SAME CONSTANT BEAT.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Feb 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7377467
> *this is a "stupid" question i'm sure, but at the end of a thread the sometimes end in "ttt" what does it mean?
> 
> i know, i know...................   :dunno:  :banghead:
> *



to the top----bumps the topic back up


----------



## Blue s10

what is deep house?


----------



## betoscustoms

ttt = TO THE TOP DON'T FEEL BAD I ASKED ALSO


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Feb 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7377467
> *this is a "stupid" question i'm sure, but at the end of a thread the sometimes end in "ttt" what does it mean?
> 
> i know, i know...................   :dunno:  :banghead:
> *


TO THE TOP


----------



## midcanadalowriders

oh, so basically it's dead right? cause the topic is well, off topic?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 09:09 PM~7377490
> *what is deep house?
> *


KINDA LIKE WHAT THEY PLAY AT RAVE'S


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 07:51 PM~7376687
> *hell im white, live in wyoming, brother is a gun guru ******* and the closest things to lowriders in my town any more are the native americans in their new yorkers with old ass bolt ons
> *


ive never been to a rave lol

but i think i know what you are talking now


----------



## Blue s10

itunes wont bring up mudd vayne 
is that correct spelling?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7377589
> *itunes wont bring up mudd vayne
> is that correct spelling?
> *


PUT IN ...DEEP HOUSE OR TECHNO//
TRY THIS LINK AND GO TO THE BOTTOME WHERE IT SAY'S PULSE AND CLICK OR JUST CHECK THEM ALL.
http://www.entropymusic.com/


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 09:18 PM~7377589
> *itunes wont bring up mudd vayne
> is that correct spelling?
> *



sorry its mud vayne----great work out shit


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Anyone have any more pics of this car that were floating around on the web???? id like to see a good many, considering building a bomb radical soon


----------



## mitchapalooza65

id also like to see more pics of biggs LOTR bomb, havent seen to many to date!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 08:53 PM~7377977
> *Anyone have any more pics of this car that were floating around on the web???? id like to see a good many, considering building a bomb radical soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u should consider finishing the ones u have going on right now :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 10:25 PM~7377660
> *sorry its mud vayne----great work out shit
> *


Its Mudvayne...one word. And get their song "happy" it was their latest single. Their first cd was alot better tho...first single off that was "dig".


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:05 PM~7378109
> *u should consider finishing the ones u have going on right now :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *



Ill tell you what----since the 2 projects i have going on right now arent finished----Ill FINISH a build for you----I fly out tommorow for OHIO, but I will be back late sunday night, I will start a BUILD monday, and Finish it with pics on tuesday-----a blazer, plain jane build


its not that im not finishing builds, its that there is so much work put into the ones that are started, im not in it to hurry up and pump out builds, im in it for hte quality and detail  quality not quantity  if my builds were paint, flocking, wheels I would have 30 done by now


----------



## zfelix

Damn Homie I was Just Givin You Shit no Need To Write A Paragraph milkweat

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:13 PM~7378212
> *Damn Homie I was Just Givin You Shit no Need To Write A Paragraph milkweat
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



lol I know bro----just setting the record straight, ive heard from a few to finish one before starting another


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:13 PM~7378222
> *lol  I know bro----just setting the record straight, ive heard from a few to finish one before starting another
> *



 lymetime almost ready for paint???


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:15 PM~7378236
> * lymetime almost ready for paint???
> *



it is ready for paint  

im just giving beto breathing time to paint my promos before he starts on it since it will have patterns and stuff 

Ill snap some last pics of it before it get sent off to paint and chrome----ill be sending the 64 off to chrome at the same time, and it will be ready to paint as soon as lymetyme is finished up---just not sure on the color of that one yet----i got hte front blocked off, firewall in, cross section in, trunk jammed, doors half jammed, panels in trunka nd hood----when i get back from ohio ill finish the jams and post pics up, may have time to snap a few in the morning as well of the progress.......not blueprinting, taking as much time designing this one, just going for it


----------



## Kirby

Mitch did you ever finish those cars that beto painted? those were some sick paint jobs!


----------



## zfelix

since its called side show u gotta go with a creepy theme like dark blues purples and magentas thats what i would do :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Or a bright red, yellow and white...like the carinvals ! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7378284
> *Mitch did you ever finish those cars that beto painted? those were some sick paint jobs!
> *


na bro im not even gonna start on those until I finish the 64, the cameo, lymetyme, one other radical build and a 67 with 70 top 

I may find time to foil em and work with the interiors in between then though


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:20 PM~7378294
> *since its called side show u gotta go with a creepy theme like dark blues purples and magentas thats what i would do :biggrin: :dunno:
> *



yeah I agree---ill try to come up with something sooner or later---to soon now...

i forgot to metnion, the left door is going to be suicide, the right open regular---something a lil different------both using my same design of hinge that make the doors open inward only


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 28 2007, 09:26 PM~7378351
> *yeah I agree---ill try to come up with something sooner or later---to soon now...
> 
> i forgot to metnion, the left door is going to be suicide, the right open regular---something a lil different------both using my same design of hinge that make the doors open inward only
> *



have u ever thought about the revers lambos???? never seen it done on a model yet :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

SOME OF THIS STUFF WILL LOOK GOOD ON YOU RIDE MITCH.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:27 PM~7378370
> *have u ever thought about the revers lambos???? never seen it done on a model yet :biggrin:
> *



yeahhh---Like that rollerz only car has on one side, the monte i think it is

remember my design on those hinges? the door pops OUT all the way so the door panel is past the opening----then rotates all the way 90 degrees to be out of the way and completely vertical.....and the pivot point is at the bottom of hte door not the top


i planned to do them like that on this one, BUT, being as it is convertible, and that the rear seats will fold down to reveal the pumps, there was no room for the hinges, it woulda been seen and not hidden, so those doors will be done on the 67 with the 70 top most likely  hinges are full aluminum with the channel cut out for the openign and rotating to stop once vertical! I have 2 sets premade already


----------



## Kirby

yo biggs where is that 2nd pic from?? kalmazoo mich is a nice place, never knew there was a movie/book based on that town.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2007, 10:30 PM~7378395
> *SOME OF THIS STUFF WILL LOOK GOOD ON YOU RIDE MITCH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YeAH BRO! that first one, killer clowns from outer space would be nasty!!!! I wouldnt know how to go about doing that tho


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 28 2007, 11:02 PM~7377409
> *what are some good fight/workout songs?
> 
> want something to take to the gym
> *


you know ive been in the mood for the same shit

im looking for some good hardcore metal


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 28 2007, 10:27 PM~7378370
> *have u ever thought about the revers lambos???? never seen it done on a model yet :biggrin:
> *



I did reverse lambo's on my 84 GMC model. I wish I took pictures of it before I decided to go roadster all over its ass.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 1 2007, 06:28 AM~7380212
> *I did reverse lambo's on my 84 GMC model. I wish I took pictures of it before I decided to go roadster all over its ass.
> *



were they functional or just glued open? i dont like any direction lambos on trucks, the doors are too wide and too short----puts them in the way and makes for bad lines---same thing with suvs --- the cars door needs to be longer than tall to make it look right


----------



## modeltech

here at the dealership we had 2 full optioned escalade ESV's with lambo doors and sorry but they were stupid!! the door didnt swing far enough forward to get in comfortable and the door was real wobbly when open!! they were professionally installed, they said!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 07:51 AM~7380557
> *here at the dealership we had 2 full optioned escalade ESV's with lambo doors and sorry but they were stupid!! the door didnt swing far enough forward to get in comfortable and the door was real wobbly when open!! they were professionally installed, they said!!
> *



yeah professionallly installed by some car shop near the dealership----its basically a bolt on hinge, and your right htey are but ass ugly on suvs.......THE ONLY TIME its cool to do lambo doors on a car, is if the door is LONGER than TALL like an rx7, a supra, a complete show car like the rollerz only monte, etc----and if they go crooked at all, like the new charger kit, caddi kit etc---they look dumb, htey have to go completely straight and up vertical otherwise its tacky!!! I hinged the doors on a bmw 318i with my design in 11th grade of highschool in precision metalworking class lol....before those ugly kits came out and everyone had it


----------



## modeltech

yep!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 1 2007, 05:23 AM~7380195
> *you know ive been in the mood for the same shit
> 
> im looking for some good hardcore metal
> *



How hardcore? Like still playable on radio hardcore...or send the neighbors running to church hardcore? Hit me in a PM if you want some of that "send the neighbors running" shit. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 1 2007, 08:07 AM~7380627
> *How hardcore? Like still playable on radio hardcore...or send the neighbors running to church hardcore? Hit me in a PM if you want some of that "send the neighbors running" shit.  :biggrin:
> *



hahaha---send the neighbors running shit lol


ICP has some good shit too


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 07:41 AM~7380788
> *hahaha---send the neighbors running shit lol
> ICP has some good shit too
> *



Yeah, ICP is cool too.....but i'm talking HARDCORE shit. Watch christians burst into flames and flea for the church doors. :roflmao: I am all things evil.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Mar 1 2007, 08:50 AM~7380833
> *Yeah, ICP is cool too.....but i'm talking HARDCORE shit. Watch christians burst into flames and flea for the church doors. :roflmao: I am all things evil.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :angel:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: damn man :thumbsup:

mudvayne is about as hardcore as i listen 2


----------



## rodburner1974

you don't know hardcore until you listen to Judge "bringing it down". and as for music, i listen to hip hop most of the time, but i do like other stuff. when i say hip hop, i mean REAL hip hop not this GRILLE in ya forehead, let your should bleed, lean fat, pop yur collar or any of that stuff that plays on the radio...... (puns intended) for those who like jazzersize rap..... that shit is funny to me. you notice how so many songs lately are all hypnotizing people to excersize? think about it.....

Let your shoulder lean......
pop your collar......
lean back......
walk it out........ wtf? 
richard simmons influencing today's pimp music..... yuk


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: richard simmons :roflmao: 

i actually been listenin to more old stuff than new jimmy, zeplin and marvin gaye

but you might catch me blasting the game or cube :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 26 2007, 07:45 PM~7357348
> *BLING BLOW!!!!!!!!!!!!  MY OTHER PASSION----swiss watches, I worked for a retailer here in charlotte for 2 years, and got about 60-70 percent off of ANY watch ANYTIME----I collect---have 16 now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  70% off of 10k is cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What you know about This ! 25.95 MOSSIMO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 1 2007, 02:28 PM~7382391
> *:roflmao:  richard simmons  :roflmao:
> 
> i actually been listenin to more old stuff than new jimmy, zeplin and marvin gaye
> 
> but you might catch me blasting the game or cube  :biggrin:
> *


Man i got my I POD loaded with everything , Rap , Underground shit , rock , oldies country , Hell even have a few comedy thing on it as whle ! YOU got too enjoy ROY D MERCER !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 02:37 PM~7382461
> *Man i  got  my  I POD    loaded  with  everything  ,  Rap ,  Underground  shit  ,  rock ,  oldies  country , Hell  even  have  a  few  comedy thing  on it  as whle  !  YOU  got  too  enjoy  ROY  D  MERCER !
> *



ABOUT HOW BIG A' OLE BOY ARE YA!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU KNOW IT ! LOL!


----------



## rodburner1974

WHAT YOU GOT ON MY 40 HOMIE!


----------



## Project59

We got any stock car boys up in here or what????? I've got a Dale ernheart jr. #8 car I'm possibly looking to get rid of looking for a pro street maybe trade????


----------



## Kirby

I cant take a picture of my watch...i use my cell phone as a watch, camera, video camera, mp3 player and sometimes internet. Once in awhile i'll make a call or two lmao


----------



## Project59

Wha? Wha? Ma Fucka's!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

OH SHIT LET ME IN A THIS, NORMA GET MY WATCHES........


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 1 2007, 04:36 PM~7383364
> *Wha? Wha? Ma Fucka's!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *



WTF!! LOL you must have tiny hands for them knuckles.....go ahead hit me in the knee!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 1 2007, 04:36 PM~7383364
> *Wha? Wha? Ma Fucka's!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> *


Hey T you Know Time it is !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 04:41 PM~7383390
> *WTF!! LOL you must have tiny hands for them knuckles.....go ahead hit me in the knee!
> *


You know they can tell the size of a man by the size of his fingers !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 03:41 PM~7383390
> *WTF!! LOL you must have tiny hands for them knuckles.....go ahead hit me in the knee!
> *



lol no no those are for my pocket midget!!!! I send him out at the bars if I'm ever to drunk to move I just take them off the chain and cut the lil fucker lose!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 1 2007, 04:40 PM~7383387
> *OH SHIT LET ME IN A THIS, NORMA GET MY WATCHES........
> *



Beto has to ask to see is own watchies !


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE WATCH !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Marinate took The M.C.B.A. topic to 100 plus pages yesturday so today i am going to aim for 5000 post !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 02:50 PM~7383446
> *NICE  WATCH  !
> *


ALL IT NEED'S IS THE BLING,,BLING.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 03:51 PM~7383449
> *Marinate   took The  M.C.B.A.  topic  to  100 plus  pages  yesturday   so  today  i  am  going  to   aim   for  5000 post  !
> *



GET OFF MARINATES NUTZ!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 1 2007, 04:54 PM~7383471
> *WEY ! *


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 03:57 PM~7383492
> *Wey  !    If  i  read  right  YOU  HAVE  NONE  !  MINI.....................<span style=\'color:blue\'>KICK ROCKS FUCKER!*


----------



## mitchapalooza65

FLYING TO OHIO TODAY----FLYING HOME EARLY MONDAY MORNING----MOVING INTO MY NEW HOUSE ALL DAY MONDAY----SELLING MY BMW ON TUESDAY(iknow i know i know i just bought it, but i was offered 2,500 more than i paid---so ill turn the sell and buy something better!)----TOO BUSYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Kirby

didnt you spend alot of money on some headlights? are you still coming out ahead on the deal?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 04:45 PM~7383423
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is nice man, but where is the ICE??? :tongue:


----------



## PIGEON

GIRLS HAVE COOTIES


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 1 2007, 04:12 PM~7383941
> *GIRLS HAVE COOTIES
> *


"NO GLOVE NO LOVE".


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 1 2007, 03:12 PM~7383941
> *GIRLS HAVE COOTIES
> *


CIRCLE, CIRCLE, DOT, DOT, NOW I GOT MY COOTIE SHOT............


----------



## 79burider

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EpSOpwM5OMI&mode=related&search=

did u notice a song about daytons they aint no daytons or wires for that matter in sight.......do these rappers even know what there talkin bout half the time :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 1 2007, 04:37 PM~7384108
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=EpSOpwM5OMI&mode=related&search=
> 
> did u notice a song about daytons they aint no daytons or wires for that matter in sight.......do these rappers even know what there talkin bout half the time :uh:
> *


MOST OF THE TIME.. THESE RAPPER'S DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT. AND MOST OF THESE RAPPER'S ARE BROKE ASS FUCK.
THEY HAVE 40 TO 50 G'S INTO A CAR AND LIVE WITH THEIR MOMA'S, OR A SHACK THEY CALL A HOUSE.

WORD'S FROM BIGGIE SMALLS.. DON'T GO BUY A 80,000 CAR BEFORE YOU BUY A HOUSE.


----------



## rodburner1974

i think he is talkin about DUBS.....none the less sucks


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 04:51 PM~7384207
> *i think he is talkin about DUBS.....none the less sucks
> *


X-2


----------



## rodburner1974

kid frost before he was frost... this was the baddest song showing cars EVER....

i will never forget the part of my life that this song played non stop. some damn crazy times 

LA RAZA video this shit is OG


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 03:30 PM~7383687
> *didnt you spend alot of money on some headlights? are you still coming out ahead on the deal?
> *



They will fit on the next bmw, or just be sold


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 03:45 PM~7383423
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fake.swapmeet.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

BAM!~


----------



## sbcin1966newport

hey guys........ im wondering if anyone could hook me up with a 86 monte carlo automatic engine....... from the dub or street burner kit? ......... PM me with what u have please......... i need 2 of them 

A.S.A.P.

Thanks,SBC


----------



## sbcin1966newport

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 07:06 PM~7384311
> *BAM!~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats awesome man......... great job at SCRATCH BUILDING........lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Mar 1 2007, 05:10 PM~7384338
> *hey guys........ im wondering if anyone could hook me up with a 86 monte carlo automatic engine....... from the dub or street burner kit? ......... PM me with what u have please......... i need 2 of them
> 
> A.S.A.P.
> 
> Thanks,SBC
> *



whattt? an automatic ENGINE? the transmission is AUTO or MANUAL?!?!?!?!?!

people usually use the engines but good luck

im still confused---do u think the kit comes in 5 speed or auto lol?


----------



## sbcin1966newport

AUTO.......... lol .......... wow man, u just confused the shit outta me :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Mar 1 2007, 07:10 PM~7384338
> *hey guys........ im wondering if anyone could hook me up with a 86 monte carlo automatic engine....... from the dub or street burner kit? ......... PM me with what u have please......... i need 2 of them
> 
> A.S.A.P.
> 
> Thanks,SBC
> *



didn't know they made an automatic engine? why do people think that avatar is cool .... :barf:


----------



## sbcin1966newport

yeah......... i was taught by many people that....... there was AUTOMATIC(auto for short), and STANDARD(STICK) for short :biggrin: 

and about the avatar.......... i like it because i think its a cool design....... i wish i could print it out on my decal maker and put it on one of my demolition derby car models


----------



## zfelix

Gonna go load up the truck tonight with teh display for the carshow and cleaning supplys and put the car on the trailer and gonna leave early friday morning hno: see u there MARINATE And Hopefully U 2 Biggs :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 1 2007, 04:26 PM~7384487
> *
> *



:wave: what up ryan u finishing up my 63 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Mar 1 2007, 05:18 PM~7384420
> *yeah......... i was taught by many people that....... there was AUTOMATIC(auto for short), and STANDARD(STICK) for short :biggrin:
> 
> and about the avatar.......... i like it because i think its a cool design....... i wish i could print it out on my decal maker and put it on one of my demolition derby car models
> *



:uh: :uh: how old are you???

im kinda lost, I KNOW AUTO AND MANUAL BRO----but its not the ENGINE, its the TRANNY THAT IS AUTO OR MANUAL-----My buddy had an AUTO bmw, and switched the tranny for a MANUAL tranny---making his car a MANUAL-----not auto or manual engine first----

second-----its a model bro, when you build it, give it a boot if you want it to be manual lol, if not give it a knob and straight shaft to travel in to make it auto lol, nobody is gonna be like thats a manual shifter on an automatic tranny hahaa


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 07:47 AM~7380546
> *were they functional or just glued open?  i dont like any direction lambos on trucks, the doors are too wide and too short----puts them in the way and makes for bad lines---same thing with suvs --- the cars door needs to be longer than tall to make it look right
> *



They were 100% functional. I agree with lambo's on trucks, I cut the doors out and was going to just suicide them but I then thought to switch it up a bit and went reverse lambo.


----------



## 79burider

i want the hat that kid forst is wearing in that vid my last name is frost :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 1 2007, 07:28 PM~7384501
> *:wave: what up ryan u finishing up my 63 :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


working on it, i'll ship it out express mail when it's done!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

HEY FELLAS CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO MAKE AND OR SHO ME SOME PIKS OF HINGES, POR PLEASE-IM CUTTING OUT THE FRONT DRIVER DOOR AND THE TRUNK ON MY 94 IMP SS FOR THE HOLLYWOOD TOP BUILD OFF AND I WANT TO MAKE THEM LOOK LEGIT. TIPS WOULD HELP ME A GREAT DEAL. THANX PEEPS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 1 2007, 10:12 PM~7386847
> *HEY FELLAS CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO MAKE AND OR SHO ME SOME PIKS OF HINGES, POR PLEASE-IM CUTTING OUT THE FRONT DRIVER DOOR AND THE TRUNK ON MY 94 IMP SS FOR THE HOLLYWOOD TOP BUILD OFF AND I WANT TO MAKE THEM LOOK LEGIT. TIPS WOULD HELP ME A GREAT DEAL. THANX PEEPS. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


check out the newbie forum, theres a post in there wiht pics on how to do it


----------



## tyhodge07

heres the link to where its at:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=219713&st=260


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:23 PM~7386983
> *check out the newbie forum, theres a post in there wiht pics on how to do it
> *


THANX VATO. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

automatic engine.... wow.... come on.... even i aint that dumb...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 1 2007, 10:46 PM~7387271
> *automatic engine.... wow.... come on.... even i aint that dumb...
> *


man i got an automatic engine


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:53 PM~7387364
> *man i got an automatic engine
> *



no... you got an automatic TRANSMISSION... lol

hell, even i drive autmatic right now, (real car) but thats till i get my 63 nova wagon.... then we got some manual transmission.... once i buy the supercharged 572 for it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 1 2007, 11:04 PM~7387507
> *no... you got an automatic TRANSMISSION... lol
> 
> hell, even i drive autmatic right now, (real car) but thats till i get my 63 nova wagon.... then we got some manual transmission.... once i buy the supercharged 572 for it  :biggrin:
> *


i just had to say it, lol..


----------



## tyhodge07

is it possible to move my gamerscore from my old gamer tag to my new one on the 360?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 10:05 PM~7387521
> *i just had to say it, lol..
> *


oh ok i kinda figured that out LOL, i thought you were being a dumbass lol  :0 :biggrin: 

anyway.... heres a suggestion everyone...

instead of starting a new thread every new project... i think we all (the ones who actually posts builds) should start there own thread.... like bob (awbcrazy) has, and biggc, and im sure a few others have... it will clean out the forum a bit, and be easier to locate to update... just search for **your name here** 's build thread or whatever... and it will be easier... anyone up to this?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 1 2007, 11:11 PM~7387627
> *oh ok i kinda figured that out LOL, i thought you were being a dumbass lol   :0  :biggrin:
> 
> anyway.... heres a suggestion everyone...
> 
> instead of starting a new thread every new project... i think we all (the ones who actually posts builds) should start there own thread.... like bob (awbcrazy) has, and biggc, and im sure a few others have... it will clean out the forum a bit, and be easier to locate to update... just search for **your name here** 's build thread or whatever... and it will be easier... anyone up to this?
> *


o no, ur thinkin again :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 10:13 PM~7387647
> *o no, ur thinkin again  :0
> *



oh no i am.....

EVERYONE PUT ON THERE HELMETS AND FIRE SUITS... WAGONGUYS COMING THRU WITH IDEAS LOL...

ok ill stop being a dumbass now.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 1 2007, 11:17 PM~7387709
> *oh no i am.....
> 
> EVERYONE PUT ON THERE HELMETS AND FIRE SUITS... WAGONGUYS COMING THRU WITH IDEAS LOL...
> 
> ok ill stop being a dumbass now....  :biggrin:
> *


did u ever get that automatic engine built yet :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

DUDEEEEEE if you checked i got one of them single build threads lol


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7387739
> *DUDEEEEEE if you checked i got one of them single build threads lol
> *



DUDEEEEEE Thats what im saying... we should all do that, im sorry i didnt mention your name in the list  

forgive me?

lol


----------



## Kirby

Yeah DUDE i forgive you! It's all cool dude! :thumbsup: lmfao im building this 57 thunderbird kit, its actually a nice kit, comes with a phone, all chrome engine, engine stand. I'm not sure if the engine is auto or manual tho...lmfao!


----------



## Kirby

Stock wide whites with stock hubs or wires? This is a black on black classic build.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 1 2007, 11:39 PM~7387944
> *Stock wide whites with stock hubs or wires? This is a black on black classic build.
> *


wide whites, wires


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 11:10 PM~7387608
> *is it possible to move my gamerscore from my old gamer tag to my new one on the 360?
> *


----------



## caprice on dz

just something I've been farting around with


----------



## BiggC

:thumbsup: Limo looks good!!


----------



## wagonguy

:O

make that limo good, and cast it!!!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 2 2007, 05:49 AM~7389110
> *just something I've been farting around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good


----------



## SOLO1

dam thats a crazy caddi


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 1 2007, 03:21 PM~7383293
> *We got any stock car boys up in here or what????? I've got a Dale ernheart jr. #8 car I'm possibly looking to get rid of looking for a pro street maybe trade????
> *


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 05:26 PM~7383667
> *FLYING TO OHIO TODAY----FLYING HOME EARLY MONDAY MORNING----MOVING INTO MY NEW HOUSE ALL DAY MONDAY----SELLING MY BMW ON TUESDAY(iknow i know i know i just bought it, but i was offered 2,500 more than i paid---so ill turn the sell and buy something better!)----TOO BUSYYYYYYYYY
> *


going to the arnold classic :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-AMT-CRUISIN-U...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bluesonoma

the donk crusher

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Mar 2 2007, 03:12 PM~7391828
> *the donk crusher
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGwTV0JNoXQ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

hey, what ever happened to that dude S-10..........any one know....just curious...........


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 2 2007, 07:28 PM~7393161
> *hey, what ever happened to that dude S-10..........any one know....just curious...........
> *


He fell off the face of the earth just like my good buddy lownslow   :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

Crime scene tape....1 dollar per foot!! PM me if you want some!!!

1/24 scale with a stick backside :biggrin:


----------



## lowridin14

lol.... :roflmao: damn it I knew I should have been driving  :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that is funny.does n y 1 no how 408models did the shark ls console? i did the sides but how to do the middle is the confusing part. one piece or multiple?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

btw,u got more homies like that?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 2 2007, 11:58 PM~7394566
> *btw,u got more homies like that?
> *


scalelows.com, you can get the same ones and more!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2007, 06:47 PM~7393248
> *Crime scene tape....1 dollar per foot!! PM me if you want some!!!
> 
> 1/24 scale with a stick backside  :biggrin:
> *




thats cool shit. :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 2 2007, 10:03 PM~7394590
> *scalelows.com, you can get the same ones and more!!
> *


gracias amigo!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like this


----------



## BiggC

You can build it outta thick pieces like Mitch did on his '70, or you can make the sides and do your best to fill in the top with smaller pieces of plastic. It's whatever will work best for you.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 2 2007, 11:01 PM~7394910
> *You can build it outta thick pieces like Mitch did on his '70, or you can make the sides and do your best to fill in the top with smaller pieces of plastic.  It's whatever will work best for you.
> *



well---IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY----I got a pm from 88mcls after he challenged me to the buildoff that LYMETYME was being build for, and backed out, he said that he was building his shit and that I got all of my ideas on the build from him, but that IT WAS OKAY, because his was "10 times better" anyways-----QUOTE UNQUOTE

so if I stole the idea, should he look at my thread for the howto?

 good memory tho bigg c


----------



## Kirby

Does anyone have a picture of some mud slingers. I've got a Chevy Truck i'm rebuilding that i bought on ebay in a lot. I need some ideas for it...i need to keep the frame cause i dont have any laying around. I need to buy a rear axel tho, cause this one the guy had a motorized one from a toy car. 

So far i have sanded it down and put it in primer...its all taken apart. You can't really see the big sand tires in the rear but i will use those on the finished build. Here is a shitty picture of it when i first got it.









Post up any pictures you have of a truck like this or a link please. I'm not sure what i should search for...


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 01:40 AM~7395133
> *Does anyone have a picture of some mud slingers. I've got a Chevy Truck i'm rebuilding that i bought on ebay in a lot. I need some ideas for it...i need to keep the frame cause i dont have any laying around. I need to buy a rear axel tho, cause this one the guy had a motorized one from a toy car.
> 
> So far i have sanded it down and put it in primer...its all taken apart. You can't really see the big sand tires in the rear but i will use those on the finished build. Here is a shitty picture of it when i first got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up any pictures you have of a truck like this or a link please. I'm not sure what i should search for...
> *



that is the Orange Blossom AMT kit. i built one YEARS ago. i have wanted another one, the damn things are not cheap though.


----------



## Kirby

Here is a couple more bad pictures but it shows the sides more


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 3 2007, 12:42 AM~7395141
> *that is the Orange Blossom AMT kit. i built one YEARS ago. i have wanted another one, the damn things are not cheap though.
> *


I didn't know that, I got this whole lot for like 10 bucks shipped. It was really cheap if i remember correctly. Got the s10 in there and that f150 and chevy..plus them other 2. The only problem is the guy messed them up...i just made the floor for the bed since he cut it out. The kit is kinda cool tho. Got any pictures of finished ones?


----------



## BiggC




----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 3 2007, 01:40 AM~7395130
> *well---IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY----I got a pm from 88mcls after he challenged me to the buildoff that LYMETYME was being build for, and backed out, he said that he was building his shit and that I got all of my ideas on the build from him, but that IT WAS OKAY, because his was "10 times better" anyways-----QUOTE UNQUOTE
> 
> so if I stole the idea, should he look at my thread for the howto?
> 
> good memory tho bigg c
> *



LOL I forgot all about that :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

well i sliced the shit out my finger a little bit ago, prolly gonna need like 8 stitches, i taped it up tightly and if its still gushin blood in the morning im go get stitches.. i was gonna get some pics but i couldnt go no where cuz the blood was borning out, i can get a pic of all the blood in the trash can tho :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 3 2007, 01:13 AM~7395527
> *well i sliced the shit out my finger a little bit ago, prolly gonna need like 8 stitches, i taped it up tightly and if its still gushin blood in the morning im go get stitches.. i was gonna get some pics but i couldnt go no where cuz the blood was borning out, i can get a pic of all the blood in the trash can tho :biggrin:
> *


puss. :0 
























Lol JK man. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im hittin the sheets 4 a while i got lots of work done on the dash and console btw mitch, i didnt go through and use ur idea. i cut litte short strips of styrene and put them together like the mirrors look on biggs 57.every body do not worry i am takin pics im just waiting to down load a photoshop or somthin.the upgrades are to the 64.i also just dremeled the top off


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 2 2007, 11:40 PM~7395133
> *Does anyone have a picture of some mud slingers. I've got a Chevy Truck i'm rebuilding that i bought on ebay in a lot. I need some ideas for it...i need to keep the frame cause i dont have any laying around. I need to buy a rear axel tho, cause this one the guy had a motorized one from a toy car.
> 
> So far i have sanded it down and put it in primer...its all taken apart. You can't really see the big sand tires in the rear but i will use those on the finished build. Here is a shitty picture of it when i first got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post up any pictures you have of a truck like this or a link please. I'm not sure what i should search for...
> *


hey anything you rlooking for , for you truck, should be at this site, he has great shit...

and hes actually pretty damn cheap for resin stuff...

http://www.freewebs.com/bigjeepzzresin/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 3 2007, 02:33 AM~7395578
> *puss.    :0
> Lol JK man.  :biggrin:
> *


my gf's like y rnt u cryin, lol... she says i never cry about nothin, ive cut my toe off, had a trampoline spring go through my ankle and rip my muscles in half and never have cried, lol


----------



## MaZeRaT

ok i think im in the right place for this can someone tell me if
AIRBRUSH-DEPOT 180-T
Professional Grade Dual-Action Airbrush Kit is any good
thanks in advance


----------



## 63 ridah

whos site is this,I got his number
1718-445-5548
hees the dude with the cheap kits in ny


----------



## Lownslow302

im back bishes


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

me 2


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 3 2007, 02:04 PM~7396799
> *whos site is this,I got his number
> 1718-445-5548
> hees the dude with the cheap kits in ny
> *


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 3 2007, 12:24 PM~7396898
> *
> *


fred stern i get kits from him every now and then


----------



## 63 ridah

you know the site name


----------



## Lownslow302

not off the top of my head


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what ever happened 2 atxballin and iced?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 01:02 PM~7397086
> *what ever happened 2 atxballin and iced?
> *


they quit the club n aint representin n e more :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

they suck


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i will do somethin no1 has done b4.i will make a 64 impala have 6 individual swivel seats! so cool


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 10:39 AM~7396641
> *hey anything you rlooking for , for you truck, should be at this site, he has great shit...
> 
> and hes actually pretty damn cheap for resin stuff...
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/bigjeepzzresin/
> *



Yeah Jake has great resin stuff, I am going to buy his bead lock rims for a set of 49" Irok Swampers I got for rpp hobby, and acouple of his 20 gallon fuel cells, and last of all a set of his unimog axles.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 01:11 PM~7397440
> *i will do somethin no1 has done b4.i will make a 64 impala have 6 individual swivel seats! so cool
> *


It's already been done. I've seen a '64 wagon with six swivel buckets.


----------



## sbcin1966newport

c'mon pokey........ u just brokeded his heart, lol


> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 03:13 PM~7397450
> *It's already been done. I've seen a '64 wagon with six swivel buckets.
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 3 2007, 01:04 PM~7396799
> *whos site is this,I got his number
> 1718-445-5548
> hees the dude with the cheap kits in ny
> *


http://members.aol.com/jftully/fjs/stock.htm


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007~
> *It's already been done. I've seen a '64 wagon with six swivel buckets.
> *


Hope you learn a lesson from this 88mcls, that is never say you will be the first to do something before you have made sure its never been done before.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its not a wagon


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how are radical front end hinges done on a 64? this build is beginnin to get serius


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 05:00 PM~7398264
> *how are radical front end hinges done on a 64? this build is beginnin to get serius
> *


u prolly just hinge it to the front of the frame, the lil piece that comes across the front


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 3 2007, 02:24 PM~7397517
> *http://members.aol.com/jftully/fjs/stock.htm
> *


great site


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 3 2007, 04:11 PM~7398305
> *u prolly just hinge it to the front of the frame, the lil piece that comes across the front
> *


gracias amigo


----------



## stilldownivlife

as some of you know i am up in michigan so i dropped into the local hobby shop 2day to check it out
look what i found 









i never seen 1 that wasnt a resin 
was $50 marked down to $30 so i grabbed it :biggrin: 
they had some other stuff 2 
like a old pathfinder for 12
rav 4 for 12
and the 79 monte trumpeters for 20
i might go back sometime this week and just ship the stuff to my place in florida 

ok enough ramblin


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 3 2007, 05:22 PM~7398590
> *
> like a old pathfinder for 12
> 
> *



What year would you guess? And how many do they have?


----------



## stilldownivlife

early 90's? just 1


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 3 2007, 05:22 PM~7398590
> *as some of you know i am up in michigan so i dropped into the local hobby shop 2day to check it out
> look what i found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i never seen 1 that wasnt a resin
> was $50 marked down to $30 so i grabbed it  :biggrin:
> they had some other stuff 2
> like a old pathfinder for 12
> rav 4 for 12
> and the 79 monte trumpeters for 20
> i might go back sometime this week and just ship the stuff to my place in florida
> 
> ok enough ramblin
> *



i want that bike for my diorama :0


----------



## Pokey

What scale is that Astro?


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 04:09 PM~7397430
> *they suck
> *


where you located


----------



## jayhawk

i'm in canada and there are very few spray bombs to use what kinds do you guys use that aren't model paints. Also do you guys wet sand your primer before sprayin the color
thanks


----------



## Lownslow302

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 06:56 PM~7398798
> *What scale is that Astro?
> *


1:24


----------



## pancho1969

I THOEGHT READ SOME WERE ON HERE ABOUT A SHOW IN ARIZONA IF SO IS IT A MODEL SHOW AND WHEN?


----------



## iced

i'm back and here's my new avatar i drew








or this one i made for a wallpaper


----------



## iced

or this one i took 2 hours for each of the following


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so ur a crip eh?u just popped up fom nowhere. kinda shocked me becuz after i said some thin u came back


----------



## iced

hell nawh i'm not a crip
any way i was on punishment so i couldn't get on the internet so i just was on photoshop


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 3 2007, 10:37 PM~7400341
> *hell nawh i'm not a crip
> any way i was on punishment so i couldn't get on the internet so i just was on photoshop
> *


 :0 got caught wackin off to porn, didnt ya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wut did u do to get punished for months?


----------



## Kirby

He was busy making all those pictures! He got in trouble for gangbangin on the school yard i bet...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 3 2007, 09:38 PM~7400357
> *:0 got caught wackin off to porn, didnt ya
> *


midget porn


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 09:49 PM~7400447
> *midget porn
> *


how mean i don't do that shit but i got in trouble for puting ying yang song Wait on my ipod


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 3 2007, 09:53 PM~7400493
> *how mean i don't do that shit but i got in trouble for puting ying yang song Wait on my ipod
> *


Now that's GANGSTA! You's a bad man!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

really


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 09:55 PM~7400530
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my bad i did it twice


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 3 2007, 09:53 PM~7400493
> *how mean i don't do that shit but i got in trouble for puting ying yang song Wait on my ipod
> *



oh shyte... a ying yang song.... yoru schoold pretty strict or something... cuz that aint nuttin compared to what we cna listin to in my school...


----------



## iced

shit i can listen to the song but i was listening to it at school and the teacher caught me and told my aunt


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

like wut walk it out or colt 45 by afroman


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i talkin bout the wagon guy thing...


----------



## Pokey

Naw man, wagonguy listens to those relaxation CDs. You know, the ones with the ocean sounds, and the birds chirping.


----------



## iced

here's three more


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

have u heardcolt 45?has any1


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 10:06 PM~7400622
> *have u heardcolt 45?has any1
> *


It's been a while since I've heard it, but..... Colt 45 and two Zig Zags, baby that's all we need.......


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 3 2007, 09:59 PM~7400552
> *shit i can listen to the song but i was listening to it at school and the teacher caught me and told my aunt
> *



shit ... i be saying some shit and my teachers dont care...

heres what i be saying and they say nothing... ( i even say it out loud :0 )

"wut you know about me... im mac dreezy, i call hennesey heem and a blunt a bleezey, i keep a phat sack wrapped in a backwood-lee, potin trees that make me look japaneze...bring seedless, mean whaen i need this, ***** in denial im a pheend and i need this, any day is a bad day for mac dre, when he aint got it they ask why he act that way... smoke champ, kush, and ney, man was made, bomb was sprayed, i cant fake a breeezie who dont keep a bleezie roll for a neezy, i ask her what the feezy, i gotta have weed to go get weed, you dont like it kiss my ass till your lips bleed, this is for the club, so im kinda like keeping it clean, sing it wit me dog, bleezies and heem!"

and thats nothign compared to some shyte mac dre (RIP) be spittin too....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 10:07 PM~7400629
> *It's been a while since I've heard it, but..... Colt 45 and two Zig Zags, baby that's all we need.......
> *


... we can go to the park after dark and smoke that tumbleweed, as the marijuana burns we can take our turn, singing them durty rap songs, stop and hit the bong like cheech and chong, sell tapes from here to hong kong...

ya i heard it :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

damn i need a life, i listin to TOOO much music....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 10:10 PM~7400653
> *... we can go to the park after dark and smoke that tumbleweed, as the marijuana burns we can take our turn, singing them durty rap songs, stop and hit the bong like cheech and chong, sell tapes from here to hong kong...
> 
> ya i heard it  :biggrin:
> *


I seem to remember a verse that mentions "shrimp fried rice" as well. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 3 2007, 10:12 PM~7400666
> *I seem to remember a verse that mentions "shrimp fried rice" as well.  :biggrin:
> *



ya... i might get in a lil trouble for that one, cuz the song says F*ck like 300 tims in it, ONE teacher will make a deal outta it, but thats because shes vegan .... JK, but she is uptight....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 10:13 PM~7400683
> *ya... i might get in a lil trouble for that one, cuz the song says F*ck like 300 tims in it, ONE teacher will make a deal outta it, but thats because shes vegan .... JK, but she is uptight....
> *


You'd be uptight too if you were a woman who never gets any meat. :biggrin: 


Okay okay, sorry about that one guys.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IM A NIKE SHOE WEARA,NIKE OR PASELLA, BE ALL IN THE BITCH FACE LIKE SOME MASCARA. ***** WHEN I WEARA SALTY FRESH PERA, GUCCI ON MY TENNIS SHOES PIMP ON THE TERRA HALOWEEZY MANDELLA, REPLACED HER WIT FERA, SHE HAD A CARRERA, SHE WAS WELL SHAKIN PERA ,NO ERRA, RUNS OR HITS, STRIKES I PITCH, I SWING FO DA FENCE. IM MEAN IN A CLENCH, TIGHTENED, LIKE A WRENCH, THA ***** AT THA PLACE SHE DONT LIKE IM I CAN PINCH.IM HYPHY AND CONDENSED.................................CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## iced

who got photoshop cs


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 3 2007, 10:17 PM~7400715
> *who got photoshop cs
> *


Noone does, you're the only one.


----------



## iced

i don't even have it wonder if 1ofaknd has it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 10:13 PM~7400683
> *ya... i might get in a lil trouble for that one, cuz the song says F*ck like 300 tims in it, ONE teacher will make a deal outta it, but thats because shes vegan .... JK, but she is uptight....
> *


I ATE THA P***Y LIKE SHRIMP FRIED RICE.MET THIS GIRL IN HOLLY WOOD, SHE HAD GREEN HAIR BUT DANG SHE LOOK GOOD. I TOOK HER TO THA HOUSE,CUZ SHE WAS FINE, BUT SHE PULLED OUT A D**K THAT WAS BIGGER THAN MINE!


----------



## wagonguy

i know... do re me, and no im not an r5b singa, im a gangsta rappa thowin up the middle finger, from the square rubics cubes, dont smoke and use, ima a cutthoat boy and i got a short fuze, i get kinda hyphy when im gone off a little gin, you dont like it say hello to my little friend., ratta-tat-tatta it really dont matta, i push a hard line cross it ****** gone scatta, im not a mad rappa im a rappa gone bad, reportin on protools at the pad, i get gang of bag, boy im a sav, come through side show yokin the cab...

yep...


----------



## Kirby

john hit me on yahoo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 10:22 PM~7400748
> *i know... do re me, and no im not an r5b singa, im a gangsta rappa thowin up the middle finger, from the square rubics cubes, dont smoke and use, ima a cutthoat boy and i got a short fuze, i get kinda hyphy when im gone off a little gin, you dont like it say hello to my little friend., ratta-tat-tatta it really dont matta, i push a hard line cross it ****** gone scatta, im not a mad rappa im a rappa gone bad, reportin on protools at the pad, i get gang of bag, boy im a sav, come through side show yokin the cab...
> 
> yep...
> *


yo wagon guy. do you get hyphy alot?seein that u like mac dre n all........THIZZLE


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 3 2007, 10:27 PM~7400783
> *yo wagon guy. do you get hyphy alot?seein that u like mac dre n all........THIZZLE
> *



of course i do... if it aint thizz i dont know what it iz ... LOL

everytime i put on me some macdre i get hyphy... unless its one of his older kick back relax lemme bust one... kinda tracks


----------



## Kirby

Ebay Link
Cheap 80's monte promo, anyone? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-Chevrolet-Monte-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

I wont be online to bid.


----------



## midcanadalowriders

i tried and i tried to get my impala to hop........i did everthing i though was right, i followed all the photos that 1ofaknd had up, and i used 3 motors, 1 to the front 2 to the back, the rear locked up nice i will say that! :0 the "knot" tech. is awesome.....but the front no matter how hard it tried would keep getting tangled, and stay in the locked position(it twisted up), so i could only hop once, then i would have to un-reel the floss, i also tried using the same kind of string that comes in the hoppin' hydros sets, but still the same prob.

i used weight in the rear for counter balance, and added a little(2 quarters) of weight to the front to see if that would help bring it down........i think it is all in relation to the motors, and most of the photos i have seen show lots but not up close enough to "really" show the detail or function. i learned by doing, so i will try again, but i think i will order new(correct) motors.

any suggestions? :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 3 2007, 10:55 PM~7400941
> *Ebay Link
> Cheap 80's monte promo, anyone?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1980-Chevrolet-Monte-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> I wont be online to bid.
> *


I got my '78 for $8, mint. But I got lucky on that one. That one is cheap right now, but it won't be for long, since you posted it on here!


----------



## Kirby

Maybe try to move the wire on the front motor, to see if that will help. Instead of the floss coming out of the front of the "gear" try the back?


----------



## Kirby

lol pokey, i cant afford it right now, got too many prior orders going...so someone here might as well get at it and build it !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 4 2007, 12:09 AM~7400998
> * i tried and i tried to get my impala to hop........i did everthing i though was right, i followed all the photos that 1ofaknd had up, and i used 3 motors, 1 to the front 2 to the back, the rear locked up nice i will say that! :0  the "knot" tech. is awesome.....but the front no matter how hard it tried would keep getting tangled, and stay in the locked position(it twisted up), so i could only hop once, then i would have to un-reel the floss, i also tried using the same kind of string that comes in the hoppin' hydros sets, but still the same prob.
> 
> i used weight in the rear for counter balance, and added a little(2 quarters) of weight to the front to see if that would help bring it down........i think it is all in relation to the motors, and most of the photos i have seen show lots but not up close enough to "really" show the detail or function. i learned by doing, so i will try again, but i think i will order new(correct) motors.
> 
> any suggestions? :dunno:
> *


if u did the "knot method" on the front its just gonna knot up.. so if thats what u did thats ur problem, if not than u got to much string up front, what i do is leave the car sittin flat with the front all the way down than slide ur lil piece with the string onto the motor, so its tight but not real loose, get what im sayin


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

testing out the Imageloader ! 

IT WONT WORK FOR ME ! 


EVery pic i try to send to it says it cant be loaded to large! I tried 5 differnt pics ! The same thing came back on all them !


----------



## midcanadalowriders

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 02:41 AM~7401856
> *if u did the "knot method" on the front its just gonna knot up.. so if thats what u did thats ur problem, if not than u got to much string up front, what i do is leave the car sittin flat with the front all the way down than slide ur lil piece with the string onto the motor, so its tight but not real loose, get what im sayin
> *


i only did the knot method on the rear, i positioned the front motor so that the string is perfect, i got the right length too, i think i may have figured it out though.........if you manually spin the motor with your finger you want motors that don't have and resistance right? well mine does. i feel a light resistance when i move it, i think thats normal for some of these motors, i did get the front one out of an actuator for a ford windstar, i guess i need the right ones. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ay wagon guy,they should make a homie for mac dre!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 4 2007, 08:01 AM~7402424
> *ay wagon guy,they should make a homie for mac dre!
> *



oh shit they should... :0 

i never thought of that.... or maybe a locster...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 07:08 AM~7402334
> *testing  out the  Imageloader  !
> 
> IT  WONT  WORK  FOR  ME  !
> EVery pic  i  try  to  send  to it  says  it  cant  be  loaded  to  large! I  tried  5  differnt  pics  !  The  same  thing  came  back  on  all  them !
> *


Won't work for me either.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 4 2007, 10:02 AM~7402804
> *Won't work for me either.
> *



it works for me.... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## iced

me too that's why i posted all them pics








i made that pic too i took me an hour just to do the grunge background


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can some one post pics of a 1:1 64 radical?i need reference pics


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 4 2007, 12:45 PM~7403685
> *can some one post pics of a 1:1 64 radical?i need reference pics
> *


Do a search, they're all over this site. I've seen several.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

iced have u built any models? :dunno:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 4 2007, 12:47 PM~7403695
> *iced have u built any models? :dunno:
> *


shut up i can't post them


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by iced_@Mar 4 2007, 05:54 PM~7405237
> *shut up i can't post them
> *


he asked u a question :uh:


----------



## iced

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 05:02 PM~7405294
> *he asked u a question  :uh:
> *


sorry 88mcls


----------



## 1ofaknd

uploader works for me!!

Max file size: 550KB


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

All my photo are set to share on web page and it still wont up load! Says images to large


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2007, 08:45 PM~7405968
> *All  my  photo  are  set  to  share  on    web  page and  it  still  wont  up  load!  Says  images  to    large
> *


what size are they? Right click and check the properties. 

You should be able to set your camera to a lower resolution, which will give you a smaller picture. I take all my pics at 800x600 resolution.


----------



## tyhodge07

whats another site to upload videos onto, zippy is givin me shit :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 08:57 PM~7406037
> *whats another site to upload videos onto, zippy is givin me shit :angry:
> *


photobucket lets you do videos i thought


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 4 2007, 07:58 PM~7406050
> *photobucket lets you do videos i thought
> *


i dont like how its set up tho...


----------



## phatras

Mailman was good to me yesterday.. Got my japan buy from Scalelows and got a package form a buddy on another forum..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GREAT BUY ! 


How have things been Rick !


----------



## phatras

Things have been pretty good over this way.. All my shit is still packed away waiting for my place to be done.. Were hoping soon.. The new addition to the fam should be here in May another boy.. Ive been buying model crap like crazy.. with it all packed I forget what I have an usally buy doubles.. Good thing about it being packed the little lady cant see how much shit i have.. Hows everything down you way? The fam doing good?


----------



## Project59

Damn bro if you ever want to get rid of those BBS mesh looking aoshima rims in the pink package let me know :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

*SCOOBY NEEDS TO CHECK IN, I THINK SCOOBY IS CARLA* :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 08:55 PM~7406833
> *SCOOBY NEEDS TO CHECK IN, I THINK SCOOBY IS CARLA :roflmao:
> *



Scooby owes me a 79 monte and he's in hiding :angry:  I traded my ultranomad for it and he dissapeared. :0 :0 Says he's on "vacation". He just hiding from the mob. One of those witness relocation programs. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 4 2007, 10:08 PM~7406942
> *Scooby owes me a 78 monte and he's in hiding  :angry:    I traded my ultranomad for it and he dissapeared.  :0  :0  Says he's on "vacation".  He just hiding from the mob. One of those witness relocation programs.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats prolly why he left, dude cant even send me a pm either


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

* BIG OL 10,000 POST MARK!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :BALLER: IMPIN: :biggrin: *


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 09:13 PM~7406998
> * BIG OL 10,000 POST MARK!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:  :BALLER: IMPIN: :biggrin:
> *


whore! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 09:10 PM~7406961
> *thats prolly why he left, dude cant even send me a pm either
> *




naw, I don't think he would do that on purpose. He's a cool ass dude. Probaly just didn't ship b4 he went to his dads.


----------



## Linc

Doesn't his dad have a computer he can use? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 4 2007, 10:16 PM~7407021
> *naw,  I don't think he would do that on purpose.  He's a cool ass dude.  Probaly just didn't ship b4 he went to his dads.
> *


yea hes a cool dude, and hopefully that is what happend and i assume hes havin a hell of a time at his dads, shit his dad might have gotten custody of em or somethun :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 4 2007, 10:13 PM~7407004
> *whore! :biggrin:
> *


man when u gonna hit 1000 :roflmao:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 09:19 PM~7407044
> *man when u gonna hit 1000 :roflmao:
> *


not much of a whore myself! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 4 2007, 07:24 PM~7406207
> *Mailman was good to me yesterday.. Got my japan buy from Scalelows and got a package form a buddy on another forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!!!


Those Aoshima Blitz Technos are badass wheels, I have a couple sets of those myself.


----------



## MKD904

Anyone hava a 59 Impala Conv. Boot??? I need one bad!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 4 2007, 09:41 PM~7407265
> *Anyone hava a 59 Impala Conv. Boot???  I need one bad!!!
> *


Damn, what is it with people needing '59 Impala parts lately? You need to get with that MAZERAT guy, he needs a hood and a windshield frame. 

Like I told him, I wish I had the boot, I would send it to you, but I'm sure someone on here has one.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 09:18 PM~7407039
> *yea hes a cool dude, and hopefully that is what happend and i assume hes havin a hell of a time at his dads, shit his dad might have gotten custody of em or somethun :dunno:
> *


dunno. Better call americas most wanted or something. Put out a missing persons report. We need a APB from NC to CT. Check everybodys luggage on the greyhounds. They might have Scooby inside................................................... Or parts of him anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2007, 01:57 AM~7408631
> *dunno.  Better call americas most wanted or something.  Put out a missing persons report. We need a APB from NC to CT.  Check everybodys luggage on the greyhounds.  They might have Scooby inside................................................... Or parts of him anyways.    :biggrin:
> *


they prolly dont parted em out on ebay :0


----------



## Kirby

They wouldnt part him out! They'd just mock him up and leave him.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 4 2007, 09:41 PM~7407265
> *Anyone hava a 59 Impala Conv. Boot???  I need one bad!!!
> *


give me a call mike.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave: WHATS UP VATOS. BEEN BUSY WORKING ON MY CAR CAUSE THEIRS SOMETHING WRONG WITH THE POWER STEERING AND TRANNY :angry:


----------



## Project59

David (***********) I need that damn Revell Golf you got!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 5 2007, 04:51 PM~7412020
> *David (***********) I need that damn Revell Golf you got!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! ITS YOURS DOG LOL!


----------



## Project59

Wooowhoooo!!!! Pm me lets see if we can finally agree on a deal!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 5 2007, 05:00 PM~7412072
> *Wooowhoooo!!!! Pm me lets see if we can finally agree on a deal!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


tHOUGHT IT 55.00 PLUS 20 SHIPPING ?


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 5 2007, 04:02 PM~7412085
> *tHOUGHT  IT  55.00  PLUS  20  SHIPPING ?
> *


Dreams my friend Dreams!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

I got one of those big bumper kits to.. That and those bbs looking aoshima stretch walls are going to grace a golf real soon..


----------



## zfelix

:angry: i come home to a fucked up computer hardly anything is working and firefox is taking like 3 mins to upload a page 


so i wont post up my pics from the show till tomarrow 


Enyways it was coo meeting you out there marinate next year we'll have to kickit and you show me around or whatever  :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

Stay off those porn sites! We warned you bout it before! lol!


----------



## tyhodge07

ne1 get the new minitruckin mag the may07 issue :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 5 2007, 08:32 PM~7415226
> *Stay off those porn sites! We warned you bout it before! lol!
> *



lol :happysad:


----------



## Kirby

ohhh and welcome back felix! and marinate!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 10:59 PM~7415504
> *ne1 get the new minitruckin mag the may07 issue :dunno:
> *


guess not, well theres this toyota truck in the that was built by this shop in japan, the setup on this truck is just crazy, engine setup in back, custom made shocks and shit :0 i was seein if n e one seen it yet, its not on their site, i might have the scan the couple of pages for u guys  i think it would be a badass heliux build :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres the pics out of the mag :0


----------



## Kirby

So whats under the hood?


----------



## MKD904

Just a fuel cell.......that truck is nuts........Much nicer and bigger motor than the other old skool toyota that's green with the vm motor in the rear.


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY EVER GO OR ARE GOING TO THE DESERT SCALE AUTO IN ARIZOA?
ITS ON 4/28/07


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 5 2007, 11:52 PM~7416173
> *Just a fuel cell.......that truck is nuts........Much nicer and bigger motor than the other old skool toyota that's green with the vm motor in the rear.
> *


yea, ig ot the mag in the mail today was flippin through, seen that shit and just looked at that setup... that shits clean as hell.. theres like a 7 page or more on the japan shows, alot of badass rides in japan :0


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 see that shito n the news about the 17 and 18 yr olds in texas makin their lil nephews smoke some weed with em, and in the vid the lil 2 yr old is just hittin it like its nothin, the kids are 2 and 4, if u havent seen it turn it to like msnbc or one of them news channels and youll catch the vid :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:06 PM~7416350
> *n e 1 see that shito n the news about the 17 and 18 yr olds in texas makin their lil nephews smoke some weed with em, and in the vid the lil 2 yr old is just hittin it like its nothin, the kids are 2 and 4, if u havent seen it turn it to like msnbc or one of them news channels and youll catch the vid :roflmao:
> *



yup, its in the offtopic on here. Fuckin stupid shit. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 12:25 AM~7416518
> *yup,  its in the offtopic on here.  Fuckin stupid shit.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


i think its pretty funny but sad in a way too :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

uffin: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:50 PM~7416574
> *i think its pretty funny but sad in a way too :roflmao:
> *



maybe if they was older. Like a teen and smoking for the 1st time or something. Then laughing at them, but not at those ages. I would kill someone for letting my kids of that age get high. :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 01:21 AM~7416773
> *maybe if they was older.  Like a teen and smoking for the 1st time or something.  Then laughing at them,  but not at those ages.  I would kill someone for letting my kids of that age get high.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


id kill (spank  )my kid for even tryint o get high :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 6 2007, 01:28 AM~7417136
> *id kill (spank  )my kid for even tryint o get high  :biggrin:
> *



like I said, depends on the age and maturity of the kid. 16, 17 years old, knowing he wasn't gonna run off at the mouth, then yes, I'd blaze with him. But at that young of age or even 10 or so than fuck no, thats just plain wrong. Even tho I started at 12-13. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 02:31 AM~7417146
> *like I said,  depends on the age and maturity of the kid.  16, 17 years old,  knowing he wasn't gonna run off at the mouth,  then yes,  I'd blaze with him.  But at that young of age or even 10 or so than fuck no,  thats just plain wrong.  Even tho I started at 12-13.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i hear ya, i used to be a stonner/pot head etc.. but now i dont even touch it or even touch a drug :biggrin: i drink every now and than, but i dotn plan on lettin my daughter do n e thing that ive done in my past, once shes 18 its all on her, but when shes livin in my house, its my rules.. o how fun to be a father :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

I miss the forum lol-----I wont be around much for the next couple of days I am moving into my new house and its taking a lot of work----and selling my car today---so all the projects are boxed up nice and safe  

just wanted to drop in and say whats up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats up with the board ! 


New rules ! No NEW membership ! 


I hope this will clean up the board from trouble makers but they said no picking on another members ~ Now wheres the fun in that ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Look over more of the rules on the main page and as of now ! 

NO MORE WHORING ! 


Looks like we will be losing Didimakeyouscream, BigDog,Mitch !


Been Nice meeting you ! LOL! :tears: :angel: :tears:


----------



## wagonguy

where are the new rules posted? :dunno:


----------



## PIGEON

HI :wave: :happysad:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 6 2007, 01:29 PM~7420033
> *HI :wave:  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey fools I am get some ink work down in a few min ! I show pics later !


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 11:33 PM~7420963
> *Hey  fools  I  am  get  some  ink  work    down  in  a  few min !    I  show  pics  later !
> *


 :cheesy: What are you getting done?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

well Its based on what i like ! It a dragon Cause you know if its low it drags ! LOL! And then it you ever seen my wild tuner paint work it has blade like thing going around it kinda like the way i drew these graphics !






































Stuff like this ! This frist step is going to be like over half my lowwer fore arm ! Its all Black and gray work !


----------



## kustombuilder

nicework mini


----------



## kustombuilder

wasnt there a post on how you found LIL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 05:05 PM~7421122
> *wasnt there a post on how you found LIL.
> *



Who are asking !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:15 PM~7421199
> *Who  are  asking !
> *


anybody.i thought there was one before.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 6 2007, 05:24 PM~7421257
> *anybody.i thought there was one before.
> *


I never seen it ! I found out about layitlow when i went to pickup some stuff from the Local Hydro shop by me and they knew i built modles and said they had a model fourm ! EVer sence i have been hooked!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:27 PM~7421276
> *I  never  seen it !  I  found  out  about  layitlow  when i  went  to  pickup  some  stuff  from the  Local  Hydro shop  by  me  and  they  knew  i built    modles  and  said  they  had  a  model  fourm !  EVer sence  i  have  been  hooked!
> *


 :biggrin: like we cant tell.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

:biggrin: 


I AM DAVID a.k.a. MINIDREAMS ! and i am a LIL junky !


----------



## urjustamemory

Do any of you know what the easiest way to make a rear sliding window for a 99 Chevy Silverado model? I will be building a replica of my buddy's Silverado and he has a slider rear window instead of the solid glass. Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

cut the glass in 3 equal items Then add to plastic strips to the center cuts ! Then your done !


----------



## Kirby

PAINT QUESTION: If you spray a lacquor paint as a base, an enamal on the bottom half of the car, which clear do you use? The enamal clear of the lacqour clear??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 5 2007, 11:25 PM~7416518
> *yup,  its in the offtopic on here.  Fuckin stupid shit.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


what is it called?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 6 2007, 04:36 PM~7421850
> *PAINT QUESTION: If you spray a lacquor paint as a base, an enamal on the bottom half of the car, which clear do you use? The enamal clear of the lacqour clear??
> *


ENAMAL...


----------



## BODINE

i need an airbrush set up ,,,,what should i get ,,,,,,any for sale or trade out there?if you have one in mind how much does it run ,,,,and where can i get it?

any help THANKS

Quay


----------



## MaZeRaT

haha thats funny i was gonna post that i just ordered an airbrush kit then i read your post


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 5 2007, 10:54 PM~7416206
> *ANYBODY EVER GO OR ARE GOING TO THE DESERT SCALE AUTO IN ARIZOA?
> ITS ON 4/28/07
> *


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 02:33 PM~7420963
> *Hey  fools  I  am  get  some  ink  work    down  in  a  few min !    I  show  pics  later !
> *


WHERES UR INK WORK :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 11:12 AM~7419506
> *Look  over  more  of  the  rules  on the  main  page  and  as of  now  !
> 
> NO  MORE    WHORING  !
> Looks  like  we  will  be  losing    Didimakeyouscream, BigDog,Mitch !
> Been  Nice    meeting  you  !  LOL!  :tears:  :angel:  :tears:
> *



look at the post counts my friend  I only post up when its a legit question, compliment, or pictures of my work


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 6 2007, 07:04 PM~7422900
> *
> *


I WILL BE THERE, GOT MY ROOM BOOKED ALREADY. BETO WILL BE THERE TOO.


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 6 2007, 09:04 PM~7423955
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM NINJA'S. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

YOU SEE NOW HE'S GONE.


----------



## 1ofaknd

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 6 2007, 09:10 PM~7423994
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP BRO DUDE.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 11:11 PM~7424003
> *WHAT UP BRO DUDE.
> *


just hangin around


----------



## zfelix

:


----------



## MKD904

Felix, where you been homie......haven't seen any new buildups or heard from you much lately.........


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7424060
> *Felix, where you been homie......haven't seen any new buildups or heard from you much lately.........
> *



bro i been laggin lol i was workin on my car but stuck on it right now cause i need to borrow my homies cherry picker to pull teh engine out but he's using it on his impala and as for models i havnt bought anything for them cause i been puttin money into my car i just barley got enough chips to buy the plated 64 from beto and pay for my skirts :uh:

BTW payment in teh mail tomarrow beto and big pop thanks for holding for me


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7424140
> *bro i been laggin lol i was workin on my car but stuck on it right now cause i need to borrow my homies cherry picker to pull teh engine out but he's using it on his impala and as for models i havnt bought anything for them cause i been puttin money into my car i just barley got enough chips to buy the plated 64 from beto and pay for my skirts :uh:
> 
> BTW payment in teh mail tomarrow beto and big pop thanks for holding for me
> *



yea, yea, yea.............................. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 08:41 PM~7424198
> *yea, yea, yea.............................. :biggrin:
> *


how rude :angry: i bet this will make you happy lol


----------



## MKD904

"We Miss You Man" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 09:44 PM~7424223
> *how rude :angry: i bet this will make you happy lol
> 
> *



some paint would have made me happier LOL. JK man, looks badass so far! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 08:47 PM~7424239
> *some paint would have made me happier LOL.  JK man,  looks badass so far!  :biggrin:
> *



LOL i cut and hinged the day before i left to PHX but never posted it lol 

primer soon then paint :biggrin: 

also got a few ideas from teh show :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 09:01 PM~7423939
> *I WILL BE THERE, GOT MY ROOM BOOKED ALREADY. BETO WILL BE THERE TOO.
> *



COOL I THINK I WILL BE THERE TO. TAKING ME NANA TO VISIT HER FAMILY IN PHONEIX. ARE YOU GUY SHOWING YOUR MODELS?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2007, 08:46 PM~7424237
> *"We Miss You Man"    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



LOL :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 09:48 PM~7424258
> *LOL i cut and hinged the day before i left to PHX but never posted it lol
> 
> primer soon then paint :biggrin:
> 
> also got a few ideas from teh show :0
> *



oh shit! got any pics. 

I've been working on that 80's pickup truck tuckin 22's. Got the last coat of bondo on there right now and hopefully prime this weekend.  








don't have any updated photos of it shaved up.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKING for Parted out or old built up 1970 Impalas ! I need 2 ! Must have the chassie and parts and the interior items ! Thanks ! 

Mini!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 08:56 PM~7424350
> *oh shit!  got any pics.
> 
> I've been working on that 80's pickup truck tuckin 22's.  Got the last coat of bondo on there right now and hopefully prime this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't have any updated photos of it shaved up.
> *



so u have no room to talk your ass been laggin to :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres a quick shot before i jump in the shower and head to bed!












well try to get better pics later !


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks badass Dave!!! I'll pm you here in a few. 






And Zack, I got way more than that done. Plue there are a few others that I've been breaking out and doing alittle bit at a time to. Soooooooooooooooooooooo yea......yea.....yea...... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 09:14 PM~7424514
> *Looks badass Dave!!!    I'll pm you here in a few.
> And Zack,  I got way more than that done.  Plue there are a few others that I've been breaking out and doing alittle bit at a time to.  Soooooooooooooooooooooo  yea......yea.....yea......  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: its all gewd =]


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 10:20 PM~7424578
> *:roflmao: its all gewd =]
> *



  Wheres the pics of the phenix show at? Atleast the ones you was talking about.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 09:09 PM~7424468
> *LOOKING    for  Parted  out  or  old  built  up  1970  Impalas !  I  need  2  !  Must  have  the  chassie and  parts  and  the  interior  items !  Thanks  !
> 
> Mini!
> *


MINI, PM MY POOR ASS I HAVE PLENTY OF '70s


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 09:23 PM~7424611
> *    Wheres the pics of the phenix show at?  Atleast the ones you was talking about.
> *




RIGHT HERE FOOLIO!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323816


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 6 2007, 10:32 PM~7424692
> *RIGHT HERE FOOLIO!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=323816
> *



nice pics bro!!! 

I went to carl casper last week or when ever. Not a very good low low show, but as far as customs it was cool. Didn't take a camera, only the vid recorder to tape some of the hop.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 10:10 PM~7424483
> *heres  a  quick  shot    before  i  jump in the shower  and  head  to  bed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well  try to  get  better  pics  later !
> *


Badass!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 6 2007, 06:37 PM~7422253
> *ENAMAL...
> *


Thanks bro, testors high gloss it is! :biggrin: 

I put the base as that black laq. and i did a fade from the bottom with an enamal and didnt know which to use...dont want to ruin the paint job. 
So is it always enamal over laq. and never vice versa?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 6 2007, 05:59 PM~7422375
> *i need an airbrush set up ,,,,what should i get ,,,,,,any for sale or trade out there?if you have one in mind how much does it run ,,,,and where can i get it?
> 
> any help THANKS
> 
> Quay
> *


any advice?


----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, pokey6733, 

Still see ya saturday?  Becareful coming down.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 7 2007, 04:01 AM~7425825
> *4 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members:  LowandBeyond, pokey6733,
> 
> Still see ya saturday?    Becareful coming down.
> *


Yup, I'll be there, and so will Mini Me. :biggrin: 

I'm taking the LS Monte, '06 Mustang, '69 Camaro, and the 180SX. I think Shelby is going to take her pink Police car, and the pink '77 Monte.  

You have a safe trip too man.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 7 2007, 04:07 AM~7425840
> *Yup, I'll be there, and so will Mini Me.  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm taking the LS Monte, '06 Mustang, '69 Camaro, and the 180SX. I think Shelby is going to take her pink Police car, and the pink '77 Monte.
> 
> You have a safe trip too man.
> *



sounds cool man, 

depending on work I might brings some cars. If I have to work friday night, I really doubt if I'll bring any and stay all day. But if not, I'm bringing the Zfelix special (drama) 67 impala, the green 70 mc, and probally that green 65 HT impala. I wanted to have the purple merc I got from 1low64 up there too, but I don't think I'll get it done in time. 








thought about bringing this, but the hood and trunk have some fisheyes going on and I'm too lazy to wetsand and re-clear. 










Ryan said he has to leave at 4am. :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech

hey lowandbeyond and pokey, drop me a pm, i will be at the show as well saturday!!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 7 2007, 03:14 AM~7425849
> * I wanted to have the purple merc I got from 1low64 up there too,  but I don't think I'll get it done in time.
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: 




I still wish I had that one. :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modeltech+Mar 7 2007, 06:02 AM~7426102-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey lowandbeyond and pokey, drop me a pm, i will be at the show as well saturday!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> will do!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1low64_@Mar 7 2007, 08:03 AM~7426577
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I still wish I had that one. :tears:
> *


I told you focker, if you ever wanted it back to LMK. B4 it gets too fucked up by me building it. LOL.


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Hi guys, I am going to have a go at building up some models, I have a Revell 57 nomad, a AMT 58 and a AMT 70 Monte Carlo.

What I want to know, is there anyone on here that sells wire wheels and white walls willing to ship to Australia, at this stage I will need 3 sets.

Also I want to do the nomad bomb style and was wondering if anyone makes a swamp cooler or would I be better off pinching one from a Jada model, and does any other 57 kit come with a standard fender skirt to suit the nomad.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks, Bevan


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey dog try these 2 sites out ! 

http://betoscustomdesigns.com/

http://scalelows.com/

Both have nice selection of wheels and are willing to ship over seas ! 



As for the air cooler ! 

Get your self a lid of a crayola fat marker ! fill up the rear and then dill it out a little ! Dont go all the away just make it a smooth dip into the end to give it the drop in look ! Then paint it to match your 57 ! easy !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Fellas ! I think with the recent find from Twinn and 1ofakind we should do a CUTLASS BUILD ! 


I mean its like everyday some one ask do they make them in scale < where can i get 1< LOL! I think it would be a good idea to start a topic just for the cutlass ! Really no time limit and a thread that we can keep all the progress on these to share with the LIL builders ! 

Cause i know as soon as i get some CUSTOMER shit done and start working on the ones i have ! LOL! I will be posting progress ! LOL!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 02:42 PM~7429047
> *Hey  Fellas !    I think  with    the  recent  find  from  Twinn  and  1ofakind    we  should  do a  CUTLASS BUILD  !
> I  mean    its  like  everyday  some  one  ask  do  they  make  them  in  scale  <  where can  i get  1< LOL!    I  think  it  would  be    a  good  idea  to  start  a    topic    just  for  the    cutlass !  Really  no  time  limit    and  a    thread  that  we  can  keep  all  the  progress  on  these    to  share  with  the    LIL  builders !
> 
> Cause  i  know  as  soon  as  i  get  some  CUSTOMER    shit  done  and  start  working  on  the  ones  i  have  !  LOL!    I  will  be  posting  progress !  LOL!
> *



sounds cool to me!! i am in!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 02:42 PM~7429047
> *Hey  Fellas !    I think  with    the  recent  find  from  Twinn  and  1ofakind    we  should  do a  CUTLASS BUILD  !
> I  mean    its  like  everyday  some  one  ask  do  they  make  them  in  scale  <  where can  i get  1< LOL!    I  think  it  would  be    a  good  idea  to  start  a    topic    just  for  the    cutlass !  Really  no  time  limit    and  a    thread  that  we  can  keep  all  the  progress  on  these    to  share  with  the    LIL  builders !
> 
> Cause  i  know  as  soon  as  i  get  some  CUSTOMER    shit  done  and  start  working  on  the  ones  i  have  !  LOL!    I  will  be  posting  progress !  LOL!
> *




AS SOON AS I GET MINE!


----------



## wagonguy

i wish i had one


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 7 2007, 01:00 PM~7429215
> *AS SOON AS I GET MINE!
> *



x29473857463978465238


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 03:10 PM~7429316
> *x29473857463978465238
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 7 2007, 01:11 PM~7429320
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix

6 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bigal602, 79BLUES, drnitrus, Linc


Big AL I thought u were gonna be at teh carshow what happend bro??


----------



## MARINATE

I TOLD YOU HINAS WHERE EVERYWHERE!


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 03:12 PM~7429332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wish i had that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 7 2007, 01:15 PM~7429357
> *I TOLD YOU HINAS WHERE EVERYWHERE!
> *



yeah they were all outdoors though at the booths and shit i spent most of my tuime indoors :uh:

but its cool at san berdoo me and toro gonna pull all teh bishes to teh 64 :biggrin:


and i went back to teh 61 before awards to tell you later and shit but nobody was there LOL


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@Mar 7 2007, 01:28 PM~7428921
> *Hi guys, I am going to have a go at building up some models, I have a Revell 57 nomad, a AMT 58 and a AMT 70 Monte Carlo.
> 
> What I want to know, is there anyone on here that sells wire wheels and white walls willing to ship to Australia, at this stage I will need 3 sets.
> 
> Also I want to do the nomad bomb style and was wondering if anyone makes a swamp cooler or would I be better off pinching one from a Jada model, and does any other 57 kit come with a standard fender skirt to suit the nomad.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks, Bevan
> *


Modelhaus makes a nice swamp cooler, the diecast ones are decent tho


----------



## wagonguy

DID THEY EVER MAKE A 94 CAPRICE WAGON??? NOT A CAPRICE, AN IMPALA....


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 01:36 PM~7428992
> *Hey  dog  try  these  2  sites  out !
> 
> http://betoscustomdesigns.com/
> 
> http://scalelows.com/
> 
> Both  have    nice  selection  of  wheels    and  are  willing  to  ship  over  seas !
> As  for  the    air  cooler  !
> 
> Get  your self  a  lid  of  a  crayola  fat  marker !  fill  up  the    rear    and  then  dill  it    out    a  little !  Dont  go  all  the  away    just  make  it  a  smooth  dip  into  the  end  to  give  it  the  drop in  look !  Then  paint  it  to  match  your  57 !  easy  !
> *


Thanks


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 7 2007, 02:33 PM~7429518
> *Modelhaus makes a nice swamp cooler, the diecast ones are decent tho
> *


thanks


----------



## BODINE

Thanks Beto


















got shipped real fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 7 2007, 06:54 PM~7430706
> *DID THEY EVER MAKE A 94 CAPRICE WAGON??? NOT A CAPRICE, AN IMPALA....
> *




LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

fucken showoff :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 7 2007, 10:05 PM~7432274
> *fucken showoff :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 09:01 PM~7432232
> *LOL!      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like that, thats a nice conversion


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 08:01 PM~7432232
> *LOL!      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats pretty much how i was going to do it....

and i told myself "any minute now david will post it up lol"

was it pretty easy?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 7 2007, 02:12 PM~7429332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So THAT'S where my wife was over the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 01:42 PM~7429047
> *Hey  Fellas !    I think  with    the  recent  find  from  Twinn  and  1ofakind    we  should  do a  CUTLASS BUILD  !
> I  mean    its  like  everyday  some  one  ask  do  they  make  them  in  scale  <  where can  i get  1< LOL!    I  think  it  would  be    a  good  idea  to  start  a    topic    just  for  the    cutlass !  Really  no  time  limit    and  a    thread  that  we  can  keep  all  the  progress  on  these    to  share  with  the    LIL  builders !
> 
> Cause  i  know  as  soon  as  i  get  some  CUSTOMER    shit  done  and  start  working  on  the  ones  i  have  !  LOL!    I  will  be  posting  progress !  LOL!
> *


Hell yeah, that sounds like a DAMN GOOD idea!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 7 2007, 09:01 PM~7432232
> *LOL!      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cast it. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i wanna do this conversion with a caddy clip too :0 do they make (sell) have etc... that type of caddy for the back? :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

That's dope but i dont like it on an s10...Looks a little long too or is that just the angle?


----------



## 65lorider

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 8 2007, 06:13 PM~7438644
> *i wanna do this conversion with a caddy clip too :0 do they make (sell) have etc... that type of caddy for the back? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen that truck somewhere. it has the caddy trunk under the bed cover


----------



## 65lorider

if its the same one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the rear end came off of a 93,94,95,or a 96 caddy fleetwood


----------



## LowandBeyond

badass impala wagon mini. 

As far as the cutty build off. Count me in as soon as I get my hands on one! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Im looking for a= 

1967 MUSTANG FASTBACK

1969 CAMERO SS  HT/OR RAG.

1970 CUDA HT/ OR RAG. 

1958 IMPALA RAG.

AND THESE WILL BE THE REAL CAR'S. I WILL GIVE A FINDER'S FEE FOR FINDING THEM LET ME KNOW. IM FOR REAL TOO. AND I KNOW THAT MOST OF THEM COST SOME CASH TOO  I DON'T WAN'T TO BUY THEM ALL JUST THE FIRST ONE THAT COME'S ALONG. 

THANKS GUY'S.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 ALOT OF CASH!!


----------



## Pokey

There's a guy down the street from where I work that has a '69 Camaro for sale, but it's a typical Mid-Western rust bucket.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 8 2007, 11:19 PM~7442119
> *There's a guy down the street from where I work that has a '69 Camaro for sale, but it's a typical Mid-Western rust bucket.
> *


I NEED A GOOD ONE NOT FULL OF RUST. SOMETHING 60% DONE OR IN DECENT CONDITION


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2007, 11:21 PM~7442131
> *I NEED A GOOD ONE NOT FULL OF RUST. SOMETHING 60% DONE OR IN DECENT CONDITION
> *


Yeah, I knew you wouldn't want it.  

My uncle is always coming across good deals. I'll see if he has any leads.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 8 2007, 11:29 PM~7442170
> *Yeah, I knew you wouldn't want it.
> 
> My uncle is always coming across good deals. I'll see if he has any leads.
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2007, 11:31 PM~7442179
> *THANKS BRO...
> *


NP Biggs.

He just bought a cherry low mileage '67 Bel Air for $4000. Damn thing looks like it just rolled off the showroom floor! Focker won't sell it to me. Hell, I was lucky he even let me get close enough to BREATH on it! He HATES Lowriders, and he knows what I would do with it if I got my hands on it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone ever tried using the Perrys Resin mustangII front suspension kit on a 50 or 55 chevy pickup kit?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2007, 12:13 AM~7442084
> *Im looking for a=
> 
> 1967 MUSTANG FASTBACK
> 
> 
> *




my girls dad has a mach 1  fully restored, but he aint sellin n e time soon, if u were lookin for an old vet, hes got an all original one i think he was wanted like 60 k for or some shit (i know it was alot that he wanted, not for sure tho), its a vert, been in magazine


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 9 2007, 01:13 AM~7442084
> *Im looking for a=
> 
> 1967 MUSTANG FASTBACK
> 
> 1969 CAMERO SS  HT/OR RAG.
> 
> 1970 CUDA  HT/ OR RAG.
> 
> 1958 IMPALA RAG.
> 
> AND THESE WILL BE THE REAL CAR'S. I WILL GIVE A FINDER'S FEE FOR FINDING THEM LET ME KNOW.  IM FOR REAL TOO. AND I KNOW THAT MOST OF THEM COST SOME CASH TOO  I DON'T WAN'T TO BUY THEM ALL JUST THE FIRST ONE THAT COME'S ALONG.
> 
> THANKS GUY'S.
> *



Hey Biggs ! NO BULLSHIT ! 

I work for a guy off and on that deals in alot of choice rides ! I will look at his place in the up coming week ! 


Member me saying that i built a 62 Impala bubble ! WITH ! #'S Match 409 4 speed ! Well Its up for Sale ! All you have to do is drop some paper ! LOL!

http://www.southwestbodyshop.com/e107_plug...mage&imageId=76
http://www.southwestbodyshop.com/e107_plug...mage&imageId=72
http://www.southwestbodyshop.com/e107_plug...mage&imageId=82


----------



## MARINATE

I GOT A 69 CUTLASS FOR SALE BIGGS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Here's Pics of the 56 i built with him also ! 

http://www.southwestbodyshop.com/e107_plug...mage&imageId=82
http://www.southwestbodyshop.com/e107_plug...mage&imageId=82


----------



## Mr Biggs

> Hey  Biggs  !  NO  BULLSHIT !
> 
> I  work for  a  guy  off  and  on that    deals  in  alot  of  choice  rides !  I  will  look  at  his  place  in the  up  coming  week !
> Member    me  saying  that  i  built  a  62  Impala  bubble  !  WITH  !  #'S Match  409  4 speed !  Well  Its  up  for  Sale !    All  you  have  to  do  is  drop  some  paper !  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no bullshit bro..any one of those you can find in good cond. will be fine.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> Hey  Biggs  !  NO  BULLSHIT !
> 
> I  work for  a  guy  off  and  on that    deals  in  alot  of  choice  rides !  I  will  look  at  his  place  in the  up  coming  week !
> Member    me  saying  that  i  built  a  62  Impala  bubble  !  WITH  !  #'S Match  409  4 speed !  Well  Its  up  for  Sale !    All  you  have  to  do  is  drop  some  paper !  LOL!
> no bullshit bro..any one of those you can find in good cond. will be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I run by and see on tuesday ! He has a transporter driver that can delivery !!
Click to expand...


----------



## drnitrus

that bubble just needs some spokes :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

oh ya... im getting me a cutty from twinn :tongue: :werd: hno:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## modeltech

tools and an engine!! you going to do some buildin bro?? lol!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 9 2007, 11:09 AM~7444302
> *tools and an engine!! you going to do some buildin bro?? lol!!
> *



DIORAMA! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

someones been painting their nails again :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 9 2007, 11:10 AM~7444304
> *DIORAMA! :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 9 2007, 11:35 AM~7444438
> *someones been painting their nails again :biggrin:
> *


FUCK YOU CAUGHT ME :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 9 2007, 10:35 AM~7444438
> *someones been painting their nails again :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I was going to say that too. Atleast there not bright colors (yet) :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 23 2007, 07:02 AM~7333887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 payment sent this morning. Also drove up north this morning and hooked up on some 4 ton yellows and a switch box. Getting closer. hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

what you building lowandbeyond ?

:biggrin: love those spokes :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 9 2007, 12:05 PM~7445035
> *what you building lowandbeyond ?
> 
> :biggrin: love those spokes  :thumbsup:
> *



82 olds delta 2 door. just some old granny car I picked up last year for 500 bones. Theres a few shitty pics in this topic, but they are about 20 pages back or so. 
Only lackin a few hydro parts and its going to Impala631 to get juiced. Gotta get them wheels in and tires put on b4 it goes up north. I think about the only thing I need now is powerballs and cups. :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

badass i like those 2 door deltas - somethin a lil different but is still traditional :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 9 2007, 12:15 PM~7445106
> *badass i like those 2 door deltas - somethin a lil different but is still traditional  :thumbsup:
> *


for 500 bucks, granny owned with 80xxx og miles I couldn't really pass it up. It needs alittle TLC but what doesn't.


----------



## tyhodge07

what do u guys pay for these? :dunno: (ive seen some ppl use these in some of their pics, j/w)


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 9 2007, 01:21 PM~7445857
> *what do u guys pay for these? :dunno: (ive seen some ppl use these in some of their pics, j/w)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got one! I paid 5 bucks for mine I think they work pretty good especially when you need an extra hand.


----------



## drnitrus

damn thats a deal i think i paid like 10 or 15 bucks


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 9 2007, 03:31 PM~7445903
> *I got one! I paid 5 bucks for mine I think they work pretty good especially when you need an extra hand.
> *


i was about to get one, just seein if their worth it, i can get the one in the pic for 3 bucks, and i was gonna pick up more for n e one else if they wanted one, but ofcourse u would have to pay prolly 5 shipping...


----------



## 1ofaknd

harbor freight sells em for super cheap also


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 9 2007, 02:33 PM~7445916
> *i was about to get one, just seein if their worth it, i can get the one in the pic for 3 bucks, and i was gonna pick up more for n e one else if they wanted one, but ofcourse u would have to pay prolly 5 shipping...
> *



i gots mine for free :biggrin: 

it really helps when you need to paint parts or the whole body...

well since i started a new reply.. everyone should go look in "wagonguys garage" to see my first pattern job!!!!

(comments help me build better  )


----------



## vinman2

I know its prolly been discussed a few times , but the search keeps giving me an error. I tried to upload a couple pics from photobucket but LIL message says, 

THE FOLLOWING ERROR(S) WERE FOUND
Sorry, dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed

So if photobucket is not supported who is?

Nevermind my stupid fault,,,, can anyone say DE DE DEEEE????


----------



## ElMonte74'

HEY WHERE CAN I GET A FLAT BED TRUCK. BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND ONE OF MY RIDES WILL LOOK GOOD ON ONE :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2007, 08:40 PM~7442226
> *anyone ever tried using the Perrys Resin mustangII front suspension kit on a 50 or 55 chevy pickup kit?
> *


nobody noticed my question in here..... should i start a new topic for it or what guys.....


----------



## wagonguy

rollin old skoo...

if you ahve the suspension then do it, 
BUT randy(perrys resin) hasnt been doing good lately (personal, not bussiness like) so i wouldnt send him anything because he isnt diong any order or anything right now... fyi...

but if you got it, then do it lol!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 9 2007, 10:35 AM~7444438
> *someones been painting their nails again :biggrin:
> *


C'mon guys, admit it, we all have at one point or another, wether we meant to or not. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

WHAT GRIT SAD PAPER DO YALL USE TO SAND THE MODELS WITH? :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 10 2007, 12:51 AM~7448867
> *WHAT GRIT SAD PAPER DO YALL USE TO SAND THE MODELS WITH? :dunno:
> *


Depends on what kind of sanding you are wanting to do.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 01:52 AM~7449005
> *Depends on what kind of sanding you are wanting to do.
> *


well for sanding the primer and for wet sanding


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 10 2007, 01:54 AM~7449009
> *well for sanding the primer and for wet sanding
> *


I usually start with 3000, then work my way up to 12000.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 01:57 AM~7449013
> *I usually start with 3000, then work my way up to 12000.
> *


OK I'M GOING TO SEE IF CAN BUY IT TOMMOROW BECAUSE I'M GOING TO BUY SOME PAINT, PAINTERS WITH $30


----------



## Project59

Holly shit I don't remember when or how I got home!  The rental 300 is outside so I made it safe but man I'm a dick~~ :uh:


----------



## Project59

that much Rye will fuck guy up!!! :angry:


----------



## Project59

I think I'm still drunk Wheres My Drink :angry:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 10 2007, 06:27 AM~7449423
> *Holly shit I don't remember when or how I got home!
> *





I've done that a couple of times and awoke on my couch with the look on my face saying how did I get here.


----------



## Project59

Ma Fucka G! I know I had a super big gulp but where the fuck is it???? :0 I made it to bed but don't member when I got there I'm slowly starting to member my home boy drove me around all last night !!!! but he left his truck at the pub (non drinker) I think I drove from the pub home!!! :angry: BAD SEEN!!!!


----------



## Project59

Good thing it's only 3 blocks away!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 DONE THAT BEFORE AND HAD TO REMIND MYSELF I STAYED AT MY PRIMOS HOUSE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 10 2007, 06:39 AM~7449450
> *Ma Fucka G! I know I had a super big gulp but where the fuck is it???? :0 I made it to bed but don't member when I got there I'm slowly starting to member my home boy drove me around all last night !!!! but he left his truck at the pub (non drinker) I think I drove from the pub home!!! :angry: BAD SEEN!!!!
> *



drunk driving.... :twak: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Mar 10 2007, 12:47 AM~7448367-->
> 
> 
> 
> HEY WHERE CAN I GET A FLAT BED TRUCK.  BECAUSE I LIKE THEM AND ONE OF MY RIDES WILL LOOK GOOD ON ONE :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ebay has one thats pretty good search for the word flatbed rollback or tow truck
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Mar 10 2007, 02:42 AM~7448850
> *C'mon guys, admit it, we all have at one point or another, wether we meant to or not.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey beto, on ur site,do u got the 1115 in chrome?cuz i like tha style


----------



## zfelix

can anyone sell me 2 coil under cups for the rear end of my bomb truck!!!! :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

some pics from our club meeting last night

completed Polar Lights GTO
































BigHomie's monte project
























some chopper projects, I forgot to take a pic of the 70 Impala custom on the left









GTO wagon project








I grabbed this walking out the door, just a mock up on Cragars


----------



## 1ofaknd

Good looking stuff bigpoppa


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 10 2007, 07:20 PM~7452237
> *Good looking stuff bigpoppa
> *


thanks, we got our share of good builders in Colorado. Lots of mockups though :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

:0:0:0:0:0

i hope that dude casts that GTO wagon when hes done


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 10 2007, 08:30 PM~7452269
> *thanks, we got our share of good builders in Colorado.  Lots of mockups though  :biggrin:
> *


was scooby there lol!!!!


----------



## Project59

Doing a search on google and came across this link!!! 
I have experienced LayItLow in a whole new perspective!!!! :ugh: Kinda funky!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 10 2007, 11:21 PM~7453357
> *Doing a search on google and came across this link!!! I have experienced LayItLow in a whole new perspective!!!!  :ugh: Kinda funky!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/
> *


Yeah, one time I was on here, and my stupid ass computer switched to the "low-fi" version of LIL. I was like, WTF????


----------



## Project59

First time I have ever seen it fucked me up a lil to!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

ok, dont laugh at this shit, lol.. this is my first try just fuckin around, dont know how to use photoshop yet and i just wanted to mess with my old car, lol... here it is


----------



## ElMonte74'

:nono: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i heard Big Kids Enterprises was gone.... who sells chrome kits and for how much.... the alclad stuff is nice but its not easy to work with...


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 11 2007, 01:33 AM~7453761
> *i heard Big Kids Enterprises was gone.... who sells chrome kits and for how much.... the alclad stuff is nice but its not easy to work with...
> *


BIG KIDS ENTERPRISES WAS DOPE :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 11 2007, 12:38 AM~7453635
> *ok, dont laugh at this shit, lol.. this is my first try just fuckin around, dont know how to use photoshop yet and i just wanted to mess with my old car, lol... here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you say TIRE RUB? :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 11 2007, 03:43 AM~7453777
> *BIG KIDS ENTERPRISES WAS DOPE :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH THEY WERE I BOUGHT MY VERY FIRST HYDRO KIT FROM THEM IN 96.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2007, 02:44 AM~7453783
> *Can you say TIRE RUB?  :biggrin:
> *


lol, it was my first try at it


----------



## Project59

layitlow picture up loader test!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2007, 01:44 AM~7453783
> *Can you say TIRE RUB?  :biggrin:
> *


t ttt tttire rr rr ruubbb


----------



## PIGEON

:werd:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

:wave: WUT UP FELLAS HAVE AN IDEA FOR A NEW BUILD BUT WANTED TO INTRODUCE HERE FIRST BEFORE I OR SOMEONE MADE IT OFFICAL. IM GOING TO DUB IT-AMIGO PACK BUILD, LIKE THA KITS THAT WERE AROUND A FEW YEARS BACK THAT CAME WITH A 1/64 SCALE REPLICA.

THA IDEA IS SIMPLY THIS-MAKE A 1/24 OR 1/25 SCALE CAR THAT IS IDENTICAL TO THAT OF A 1/64 SCALE CAR THAT YOU HAVE OR PURCHASE. I WAS THINKING TO DO THIS BUILD JUST AS A FUN BUILD NO COMPETITION JUST TO SEE WHAT PEOPLE COME UP WITH PLUS 1/64 SCALE CAR WONT HAVE CRAZY DETAIL SO IT SHOULDNT BE THAT DIFFICULT. I CAME UP WITH THIS IDEA WHEN I STUMBLED ACROSS THIS '87 BUICK REGAL T-TYPE CAR AT WALLYS WORLD AND THOUGHT THAT IT WOULD LOOK BAD ASS AS A 1/24 SCALE CAR.








AND I ALREADY HAVE THA 1/24 SCALE BUICK, AND RIMS THAT ARE IDENTICAL.
























































ALL THAT NEEDS DONE IS TO SHAVE THA SPOILER AND CUT THA T-TOPS. WOULD ANY OF YOU VATOS LIKE TO DO A BUILD LIKE THIS OR SHOULD I JUST KEEP IT TO MYSELF. IF THERE IS A THREAD ALREADY ABOUT A BUILD LIKE THIS LET ME KNO, I JUST THOUGHT IT WAS A COOL IDEA.
:thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

do it like the 1/64 scale

and dont shave the spoiler just add t-tops


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd join.... just gotta let the vert challenge finish up first...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 11 2007, 08:36 PM~7457872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT. I WOULD ALSO WANT TO WAIT TIL AFTER THE MARCH-APRIL VERT TOP BUILD IS OVER BUT I THINK THIS WOULD BE A FUN BUILD.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

im down....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well if i can't wait till may for the next build.... i got 2 more of those comin from cadiluva


----------



## tyhodge07

can i do it the other way around, build a 1/64 scale after a 1/24 scale :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby

I'll do it, but i got one thing thats cool...i bought a dub city 300C remote control car, comes with a 1/64th scale diecast car....i got the 24th scale kit too, so i'll build it the same as those 2. 

Here is both of them








This is the big one








And here is the 1/64th scale one after i foiled it


----------



## BigPoppa

forgot about this one, after the meeting I went to a homie's house and put the vinyl trim on the Cutlass I sold him a while ago. The peice that goes over the roof is easier, so I left that for him to do plus the cleanup


----------



## BODINE

how do you do foiling?????,,,,where do i get it????,,,,,,,,what kind of glue do you use to put it on without making a mess???

please help

thanks Quay


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 12 2007, 01:06 PM~7461511
> *how do you do foiling?????,,,,where do i get it????,,,,,,,,what kind of glue do you use to put it on without making a mess???
> 
> please help
> 
> thanks Quay
> *


http://www.bare-metal.com/bare-metal/bare-metal_foil.html


----------



## BODINE

thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i use aluminum foil but i got to be care ful. not trying to be a bad influence, just sayin thats what i do on my whips which will finally have pics when i get some batterys for the camera


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 10 2007, 08:50 AM~7449789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does any one have these spare pieces?


----------



## midcanadalowriders

_what is testors dull coat used for and how/why would you wanna use it?_


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 12 2007, 03:59 PM~7463452
> *it is a dull clear coat. so if you want to paint you car a color and the interior the same you don't wan't the gut's to shine. so you put the dull coat over it and it take's away the shine.*


----------



## radicalplastic09

yay we learned how to not to make our interiors high gloss *pat on the back biggs*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 12 2007, 04:10 PM~7463534
> *yay we learned how to not to make our interiors high gloss *pat on the back biggs*
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

biggs, wusup. u no what happened to mike tellezes web site?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SREIYnjy-XA
:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 05:26 PM~7464553
> *:0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SREIYnjy-XA
> :roflmao:
> *



:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 07:34 PM~7464619
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 12 2007, 04:14 PM~7463564
> *biggs, wusup. u no what happened to mike tellezes web site?
> *


it's still there.. i think it's still under mikesmodelgarage or something like that


----------



## wagonguy

damn not a fun day....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

HOLD UP ON THEM "AMIGO PACK BUILD" RIDES HOMIES, SINCE IM A SLOWW BUILDER WE SHOULD MAKE IF OFFICAL AT THE END OF APRIL THEN WE CAN HAVE SOME FUN-AND YEAH didimakeyascream I ALSO THINK IT WOULD BE A COOL IDEA TO DO IT VICE VERSA AS WELL, SINCE IM A NEWB IT WAS JUST EASIER TO INTRODUCE IT LIKE I DID BUT I GUESS FOR YOU PLASTIC MASTERS THAT WOULD BE TOO LAME. I JUST THOUGHT THAT THIS WOULD BE A COOL FUN BUILD AND IM GLAD TO SEE THAT THERE A FEW OF YOU GUYS THAT THINK ITS A COOL IDEA TOO. PLUS I THINK ONCE WE MAKE IT AN OFFICAL BUILD THER WILL BE MORE PEOPLE INTERESTED. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ORALE.


----------



## swanginbows

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:angry:


----------



## MKD904

I say just put a big boot on it........


----------



## bluesonoma

Went to a car show on the week end.. 
and it seems to be getting more and more popular to have a model 
for your ride siding on your ride at the show...


----------



## Revolution909

Heres some shit i've been workin on. Sorry about the terrible pictures but i was to lazy to take all of the shit outside... 

This is a Sonoma(spelling? lol) That i just picked up on sunday. So far i've cut up the frame and bed. Its rides much lower now. I had to cut out the front innder senders so the wheels would fit. 




























Also i am working on my car from the DD build. I finished it but wasnt happy at all with it so its gone under the knife again. it was on 20" wires but it will now have 14's or 13's i have no clue what they are. First i took off the rear end whioch was just glued to the frame and put in some coils and cyclinders from a monty kit. I also cut up the front suspention to make it more real looking. It looks like shit tho.. 




















I'm also working on a monty. i have to sort out the wheels tho becuase they stick out way to far on the front... 











I'm happy with how they are turing out.


----------



## modeltech

there comin along good bro!!


----------



## Revolution909

I've got like 10 other builds goin, all of them are in different states of completion. These are the ones i'm most interested in at the moment. In the last pic you can see my gasser bettle. Its got a hemi out of a funny car in it


----------



## urjustamemory

That Sonoma is looking good, I have one in the works aswell if you want search my name the thread is called Orange Crush.


----------



## Revolution909

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 13 2007, 11:59 AM~7469534
> *That Sonoma is looking good, I have one in the works aswell if you want search my name the thread is called Orange Crush.
> *



I was following that thread, it looks great. Yours and i forget whos elses made me want to get a pick up.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Mar 13 2007, 12:02 PM~7469553
> *I was following that thread, it looks great.  Yours and i forget whos elses made me want to get a pick up.
> *



Awesome Im glad it made someone want to build a pick up, I put the truck back in its box but since I got the fuel cell for it I will bring it back out after the Nissan model is finished.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

for a 1:64 scale hopper. should the motor move fast? i took one from an old cd player .


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 13 2007, 06:46 PM~7471497
> *for a 1:64 scale hopper. should the motor move fast? i took one from an old cd player .
> *


it needs to move, but not to fast to break ur string constantly, its prety much the power sent through the motor thats gonna make the speed


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 13 2007, 06:09 PM~7471653
> *it needs to move, but not to fast to break ur string constantly, its prety much the power sent through the motor thats gonna make the speed
> *


tyvm sorry if im bugging you too much on the pms, your helping me out a bunch just tell me if you want me oto stop.


----------



## Pokey

*WTF?! I can't access my Photobucket account, I can't even get on Photobucket at all!!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I just went and checked mine and its working no problems ????


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 13 2007, 07:29 PM~7472337
> *I  just  went  and    checked  mine  and  its  working  no  problems ????
> *


Can you get on mine?


----------



## Pokey

:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YEP NO PROBLEMS !


----------



## Pokey

Damn it, I wonder if I got banned?


----------



## Pokey

Uh, okay, I just checked again and now it's working. WTF?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 09:46 PM~7472487
> *Uh, okay, I just checked again and now it's working. WTF?
> *



PAY YOUR BILL ON TIME ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 13 2007, 07:47 PM~7472500
> *PAY  YOUR  BILL  ON TIME !  :biggrin:
> *


"on time" is not in my vocabulary, you should know that! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 09:50 PM~7472518
> *"on time" is not in my vocabulary, you should know that!  :biggrin:
> *


I now the POKEY LAW ! 


BETTER LATE THEN NEVER !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 07:46 PM~7472487
> *Uh, okay, I just checked again and now it's working. WTF?
> *


ahahahahahahahahaha Photobucketowned! 

Naw mines been messed up for a few weeks. Either that or the work computer is getting ready to crash. It comes up to the log in page and freezes. Its getting better now. photobucket :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pokey

Finally had a nice day here in "A-Town". First Spring-like day of the year, 75 degrees and sunny!

So, I decided to wash both of the cars. My daughter and a couple of her friends were there, and they helped me wash the cars.

After the cars were done, they wanted to wash their bikes, so I told them to go for it.

Before I knew it, more of her friends showed up, and we had a BIKE-WASH in our front yard! 





























What a GREAT day, I love Spring!! :biggrin: 
Too bad it's supposed to snow this weekend! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 08:47 PM~7472996
> *Finally had a nice day here in "A-Town". First Spring-like day of the year, 75 degrees and sunny!
> 
> What a GREAT day, I love Spring!! :biggrin:
> Too bad it's supposed to snow this weekend!  :angry:
> *



damn Indiana! :angry: :angry:


----------



## wagonguy

it was fucking hot here in cali today....

i dotn know why...



(hey mini... PM me.... it wont let me pm you...)


----------



## Revolution909

So nice here today mang. All the honeys were out in force too


----------



## zfelix

It Already Feels Like Summer In Vegas :happysad:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.kgmb.com/kgmb/index.cfm

hehe.... hawaii weather.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 13 2007, 09:15 PM~7473239
> *It Already Feels Like Summer In Vegas :happysad:
> *



LOL its always summer in vegas lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 08:49 PM~7473017
> *damn Indiana!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


No shit man, 75 degrees today, then snow forecasted 3 days later. You'd think I would be used to drastic weather changes by now, but I still like to bitch about it.


----------



## BODINE

what does evryone like better spray can or airbrush ,,,what kind on either?

thanks Quay


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 09:47 PM~7472996
> *Too bad it's supposed to snow this weekend!  :angry:
> *


Was gorgeous here for a week and a half straight then snowed out of the blue yesterday
Today sunshine and shorts it's all fucked up! :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 13 2007, 11:09 PM~7474089
> *what does evryone like better spray can or airbrush ,,,what kind on either?
> 
> thanks Quay
> *


I only use cans. I'd like to start using an airbrush one day, but I just figured out how to get decent paint from a can. If I went to an airbrush now, I'd have to learn all over again. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 11:14 PM~7474108
> *I only use cans. I'd like to start using an airbrush one day, but I just figured out how to get decent paint from a can. If I went to an airbrush now, I'd have to learn all over again.  :biggrin:
> *



I need to start using a airbrush also. But I'm too damn lazy to clean it out all the time. Much easier to spray out of a can and put it up. :uh: :biggrin: 
I get alright paint jobs out of a can, if the weather is good. 

I tried to paint a 76 caprice today. Sprayed metal specks green for base with a orential green kandy on top. It looked badass. I decided to take one step up and spray just alittle coat of lime gold green kandy over that. Thats where I fucked up at. I gave it too much kandy lime gold. It looked like a olive green color with all the damn gold in it. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 13 2007, 09:47 PM~7472996
> *Finally had a nice day here in "A-Town". First Spring-like day of the year, 75 degrees and sunny!
> 
> So, I decided to wash both of the cars. My daughter and a couple of her friends were there, and they helped me wash the cars.
> 
> After the cars were done, they wanted to wash their bikes, so I told them to go for it.
> 
> Before I knew it, more of her friends showed up, and we had a BIKE-WASH in our front yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a GREAT day, I love Spring!! :biggrin:
> Too bad it's supposed to snow this weekend!  :angry:
> *


seems like theres a donk in every picture these days


----------



## drnitrus

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey Man If Any you guys are thinking of getting anything Plated HOLD UP ! 



I just go t some shit back from a dude BIGGS hooked up with ! The details are he does 12inch by 24inch 85 shipped !


It all ! Biggs Found him and Its only mail order ! So no need to Pm BIGGS ! Its the same price for all of us ! And the best part of all ! 


Its like a 2-3 week turn around ! 


My stuff that i sent had seen better days ! But when i got it back the shit is CLEAN ! Smooth shiney and doesnt rub off or fade from being handled! 

But Being the dumd ass that i am I forgot the Info needed So Hopeffully BIGGS can post that shit up ! 


NOW IT'S TIME TO GET BUILDING ! LOL !</span>


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 10:58 AM~7475732
> *  The  details  are    he  does  12inch    by  24inch  85 shipped !
> *



you can fit A LOT of pieces on a rack that big


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 08:58 AM~7475732
> *Hey  Man  If  Any  you  guys  are  thinking    of  getting  anything    Plated  HOLD  UP !
> I  just  go t  some  shit  back  from  a dude  BIGGS    hooked  up  with  !  The  details  are    he  does  12inch    by  24inch  85 shipped !
> It  all  !  Biggs  Found  him  and  Its  only  mail  order !  So  no  need  to  Pm  BIGGS !  Its  the  same  price  for  all of  us !    And  the  best  part  of  all !
> Its  like  a  2-3 week  turn  around !
> My    stuff    that  i  sent  had  seen  better  days !    But  when  i  got  it  back  the shit  is  CLEAN !  Smooth  shiney  and  doesnt  rub off  or  fade  from  being  handled!
> 
> But  Being  the  dumd  ass  that  i  am  I  forgot  the  Info  needed  So  Hopeffully  BIGGS  can  post that  shit  up !
> N/P/ HOMIE......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT BRO.  </span>*


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

whats the best glue to mount your motor to your chassis with for a 1:64 scale metal chassis.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 08:58 AM~7475732
> *Hey  Man  If  Any  you  guys  are  thinking    of  getting  anything    Plated  HOLD  UP !
> I  just  go t  some  shit  back  from  a dude  BIGGS    hooked  up  with  !  The  details  are    he  does  12inch    by  24inch  85 shipped !
> It  all  !  Biggs  Found  him  and  Its  only  mail  order !  So  no  need  to  Pm  BIGGS !  Its  the  same  price  for  all of  us !    And  the  best  part  of  all !
> Its  like  a  2-3 week  turn  around !
> My    stuff    that  i  sent  had  seen  better  days !    But  when  i  got  it  back  the shit  is  CLEAN !  Smooth  shiney  and  doesnt  rub off  or  fade  from  being  handled!
> 
> But  Being  the  dumd  ass  that  i  am  I  forgot  the  Info  needed  So  Hopeffully  BIGGS  can  post that  shit  up !
> NOW IT'S TIME  TO  GET  BUILDING !  LOL !</span>
> *



i was more than happy with the turn out of the chrome on my truck and will do more buissness soon :biggrin: thanks biggs


----------



## Day1Hustla

Damn, what up everyone! Been gone for a minute but I am back now! Time to get building...I got some things to show off very soon!!


----------



## 408models

DON'T KNOW WHEN THIS CAR WAS OUT, BUT JUST FOUND THE PICTURES ON GOOGLE.ANY ONE SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE?


----------



## zfelix

:barf:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 14 2007, 05:26 PM~7478713
> *DON'T KNOW WHEN THIS CAR WAS OUT, BUT JUST FOUND THE PICTURES ON GOOGLE.ANY ONE SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the hell is that?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 04:33 PM~7478753
> *what the hell is that?
> *



your lac on acid


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 05:35 PM~7478773
> *your lac on acid
> *


 :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

I would hate to see how much cash they have tied into that car. It would make me :barf:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7478777
> *:angry:  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin: 


who names there car astronomicel????? and that aint even spelled right i dont think :uh:


----------



## zfelix

BUT HEY U GOTTA LOVE THE POSTER BOARD CREDIT BOARD =]


----------



## kustombuilder

:0 astronomicel<--- :loco:


----------



## zfelix

:scrutinize:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

WTF.the fenders are chrome.


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT U MEAN FOOL THERE GOLD


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

If you see this in real life ! The radaitor is covered in fabric ! LOL! 

The door hinges are from a closet doors for a house they just spary painted the wire looms ! 

Dont get me wrong there are alot of custom touches done to this but not put to work right ! 


Its 1 of those MORE MONEY THEN BRAINS ! type of car but He's got show car and i dont so Do i really have room to knock on it ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 05:45 PM~7478830
> *WHAT U MEAN FOOL THERE GOLD
> *


gold ,chrome.who cares.they are plated. :barf:


----------



## zfelix

is there gonna be a cutty build off or what :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

I'M IN!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

imagine what he could've built with all that money.... but no.... a 4-door llac?


----------



## zfelix

mine should be here in the next few days :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what about the "mini-me" build? easier for people to join...


----------



## zfelix

and eddie what putty is all on that body for??? dips in the body or what


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7478851
> *is there gonna be a cutty build off or what :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what ever happened to revell releasing that car.... was gonna be die-cast i heard then maybe plastic instead


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 05:53 PM~7478873
> *and eddie what putty is all on that body for??? dips in the body or what
> *



yeah, but fuck it it's gonna be clean......i need to get another one! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 14 2007, 04:57 PM~7478893
> *yeah, but fuck it it's gonna be clean......i need to get another one! :biggrin:
> *



twinn sold me the last one :0 i belive


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

after the rearrange and The BIGGS HOOK UP on chrome i am adding these back to the bench ! 




















































































































So you guys see how much stuff i need plated LOL! Now that i have what i need back it times to get Motivated ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

DAMN VATO. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any one that has a problem with me or dont think i am worthy of buildin,or should even be here for that matter, speak up now so we can make resolution.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 14 2007, 08:36 PM~7479554
> *any one that has a problem with me or dont think i am worthy of buildin,or should even be here for that matter, speak up now so we can make resolution.
> *


What the Hell are you talking about! i know this is RANDOM BULLSHIT but But this is a stupid ass statement ! 


WHo has treated you as if you shouldn't be a member of LIL! the only one i think that can decide that is a Mod !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7479285
> *after    the   rearrange   and   The   BIGGS  HOOK  UP  on  chrome i  am  adding  these   back to  the   bench !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So    you   guys   see   how   much   stuff   i  need   plated  LOL!   Now  that    i  have   what  i  need   back it  times  to   get   Motivated !   LOL!   :biggrin:
> *



alright first of all.... yoru sending me those wagons :biggrin:

and second of all, is that 63 nova wagon the resin one :cheesy: 

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nope ! Its all plastic ! It needs a little fixin But I an't worried ! I make her a 2 dr like my last 1 !


----------



## twinn

nice collection ***********


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 14 2007, 04:26 PM~7478713
> *DON'T KNOW WHEN THIS CAR WAS OUT, BUT JUST FOUND THE PICTURES ON GOOGLE.ANY ONE SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE?
> *



thats fuckin poop! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

<span style='color:green'>I AM A POST WHORE ! LOL! 



So with being # 5000 i would like to say its been fun but now its time to move on to another WEB SITE ! You guys have fun and keep building ! i had a blast ! 


:biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:loco: :loco:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 04:49 PM~7478851
> *is there gonna be a cutty build off or what :biggrin:
> *



Fuck yea! I'd almost have to join that one. Maybe even finish a build off. LOL.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 08:19 PM~7480461
> *<span style='color:green'>I  AM  A  POST  WHORE !  LOL!
> So  with  being  #  5000  i  would  like  to  say  its  been  fun  but  now  its  time  to  move  on  to  another  WEB SITE  !    You  guys  have  fun  and  keep  building  !  i  had  a  blast  !
> :biggrin:
> *



OH BULLSHIT... LOL :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7478851
> *is there gonna be a cutty build off or what :biggrin:
> *


give me time!! I'm working on fixing a lot of the mistakes on it before molding. redoing all the trim


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 08:31 PM~7480559
> *give me time!! I'm working on fixing a lot of the mistakes on it before molding. redoing all the trim
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 08:31 PM~7480559
> *give me time!! I'm working on fixing a lot of the mistakes on it before molding. redoing all the trim
> *



oh your makin some to :0 i just bought one off of twinn but sounds good bro onces your molds are done and enough people got some im down


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 09:31 PM~7480559
> *give me time!! I'm working on fixing a lot of the mistakes on it before molding. redoing all the trim
> *


shit put me down for 1


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 10:41 PM~7480653
> *oh your makin some to :0 i just bought one off of twinn  but sounds good bro onces your molds are done and enough people got some im down
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 14 2007, 09:43 PM~7480672
> *shit put me down for 1
> *



X-2


----------



## MKD904

1ofakind.....I want one also....put me down........for sure.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 09:43 PM~7480675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful :worship: :worship: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 1ofaknd

i'm not putting anyone down, lol. i'm not that close to being done with it!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i want one too.... how much? i got extra GN kits...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 14 2007, 10:49 PM~7480747
> *i want one too.... how much? i got extra GN kits...
> *


300 dollar deposit, paypal me by tomorrow and you'll be first in line!! :uh:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 09:52 PM~7480767
> *300 dollar deposit, paypal me by tomorrow and you'll be first in line!!  :uh:
> *


Put me down too! I just need to call the bank and tell them the car notes gonna be late! LMFAO! 

Oh yeah, J/K!!!!!

Any price range for them yet? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 14 2007, 09:55 PM~7481330
> *
> *


LOOK IN YOUR IN BOX


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7480767
> *300 dollar deposit, paypal me by tomorrow and you'll be first in line!!  :uh:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

wow... i can get a real cutty for that much LOL :biggrin:

J/K

i wish i can get a real cutty for that much....


----------



## Project59

Yes I know this is a lowrider site but god damn!!!! For all you Volkswagen lovers among us flip this shit!!! what you know about that!!!!
:cheesy: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbsZqCLgiw4


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 14 2007, 10:32 PM~7481565
> *Yes I know this is a lowrider site but god damn!!!! For all you Volkswagen lovers among us flip this shit!!! what you know about that!!!!
> :cheesy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbsZqCLgiw4
> *


DAMN !!!!!!     hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 14 2007, 10:32 PM~7481565
> *Yes I know this is a lowrider site but god damn!!!! For all you Volkswagen lovers among us flip this shit!!! what you know about that!!!!
> :cheesy:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbsZqCLgiw4
> *



 hno: :yes: :yes: :yes: That fuckers FAST!!!


----------



## Project59

I'm gonna build mine into one of them!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 14 2007, 10:49 PM~7481642
> *I'm gonna build mine into one of them!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :werd: :loco: :loco: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## vinman2

Has anyone bought this retardedly packaged kit?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 12:21 AM~7481966
> *Has anyone bought this retardedly packaged kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yup, I thought it was pretty good. It also only lasted a few months then the chassie and engine and all that went into a 06 mustang. LOL.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 12:21 AM~7481966
> *Has anyone bought this retardedly packaged kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What makes it "retardedly packaged"?


----------



## zfelix

:werd:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7478851
> *is there gonna be a cutty build off or what :biggrin:
> *



im in as well!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2

when you open it up it has instructions and belly for a pro street nova. Then they give you some skinny tires all the way around. Luckily there is two different rear ends in it. I am going to try and find some decent pro street tires. It would just suck if someone bought it to assemble it for a contest like an out of box build and wind up with that, you know what I mean?


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 11:16 AM~7483697
> *when you open it up it has instructions and belly for a pro street nova. Then they give you some skinny tires all the way around. Luckily there is two different rear ends in it. I am going to try and find some decent pro street tires. It would just suck if someone bought it to assemble it for a contest like an out of box build and wind up with that, you know what I mean?
> *


thats because that kit was originally a prostreet kit!! they just re-packaged it with differant acc. for you the consumer!! i have bought 3 of these kits just for the chassis and rear end pieces!! the prostreet chassis is the only chassis that the tall skinny tires would fit under!!


----------



## drnitrus

any pics of that chassis


----------



## modeltech

i can post one up tomorrow!!


----------



## vinman2

Sure!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 11:43 AM~7483869
> *Sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them r some rubber band tires n e ways, i wouldnt see it bein pro street on some tires u cant burn out on


----------



## modeltech

ya, but the wheels are like 22 or something, the only way amt could get the tires to tuck was to use one of there old mold chassis!!


----------



## vinman2

I tried search with no luck, do you guys/gals use the xacto blades with the teeth to cut open doors/trunks etc.?


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 10:53 AM~7483945
> *I tried search with no luck, do you guys/gals use the xacto blades with the teeth to cut open doors/trunks etc.?
> *



No, I use a #11 blade sometimes but I use I think is a #38 the most. Just take your F'ing time nothing looks more crappier then a f'ed up door and a sliced finger.


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S WHY I JUST BUY 2 KIT'S AND BLOW THE DOOR'S AND TRUNK OFF. IT MUCH EASYER AND SAVE'S YOU TIME AND FINGER'S.


----------



## vinman2

Thats why I am asking I have some ugly scars from my old days building. Trying to avoid more of those.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 12:33 PM~7484213
> *Thats why I am asking I have some ugly scars from my old days building. Trying to avoid more of those.
> *


if u dont cut urself u aint buildin right


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 15 2007, 07:53 PM~7483945
> *I tried search with no luck, do you guys/gals use the xacto blades with the teeth to cut open doors/trunks etc.?
> *


I used an Xacto #11 saw to cut the moonroof in my '69 Impala. Works like a charm!

Check it out


----------



## 408models

*does any body have a pic of the decals that come with the 60 IMPALA LOWRIDER or what it says onthe trunk one???*


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 15 2007, 03:20 PM~7484826
> *does any body have a pic of the decals that come with the 60 IMPALA LOWRIDER or what it says onthe trunk one???
> *


60' Impala hardtop Re-issue stock decals
60 Impala in blue
60 impala in purple
60 impala in red


----------



## lonnie

i got the decals from the orange one 60 lowrider


----------



## 408models

thanks 1OFAKIND & LONNIE.


----------



## lonnie

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

do you mean the red og lowrider 60?
it doesnt say anything on the trunk just has a chick 

http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/st...life2/60imp.jpg


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 06:44 PM~7479611
> *What  the  Hell  are  you  talking  about!  i know  this  is  RANDOM  BULLSHIT  but  But  this is  a  stupid  ass  statement !
> WHo  has  treated  you  as  if  you  shouldn't  be  a  member  of  LIL!  the  only one  i think that  can  decide  that  is  a  Mod !
> *


after i post a question, some times people dont reply on that topic at all for hours and hours and hours. I myself think i am wothy, just tryin to see wusup with that.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 15 2007, 03:05 PM~7485060
> *after i post a question, some times people dont reply on that topic at all for hours and hours and hours. I myself think i am wothy, just tryin to see wusup with that.
> *


hey bro, your worthy, its just the right person, that has your answer may not come on line until hours later!! we are from all over, coast to coast, and in other countries bro, alot of differant time zones!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 15 2007, 12:49 PM~7484958
> *do you mean the red og lowrider 60?
> it doesnt say anything on the trunk just has a chick
> 
> http://i139.photobucket.com/albums/q283/st...life2/60imp.jpg
> *


no, the one with the orange one on the cover, that has the chick on the back and says HEAVEN SENT. 1OFAKIND posted it up on the top. thanks though.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Whats your do you all think looks better ?!











or


----------



## zfelix

BLUE BROTHA


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 02:27 PM~7484860
> *60' Impala hardtop Re-issue stock decals
> 60 Impala in blue
> 60 impala in purple
> 60 impala in red
> *


 It say's HEAVEN SENT. 


ONEYED


----------



## 1ofaknd

I like the chrome better!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2007, 08:35 PM~7487016
> *I like the chrome better!!
> *


x2


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 07:48 PM~7487119
> *x2
> *


X3 :0 :0


----------



## jevries

Just wanted to let you guys in the US know that my good friends C-MON & KYPSKI from my hometown are touring the US.
They make tight breakbeat/ crossover/whatever music just check out their website:
C-MON & KYPSKI

They are lined up at Santa Monica's Temple bar on the 20th of March and on the 23th at the Kava Lounge in San Diego. More tour dates will follow soon.

VIDEO PERFORMANCES


----------



## Kirby

I went 4x4ing in a $50K willys jeep tonight! It was amazing, better then a roller coaster. Flying up and down cliffs and hills was insane. This thing climbed up this cliff higher then my house with no problems. All i know is i want one! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 15 2007, 10:17 PM~7488377
> *I went 4x4ing in a $50K willys jeep tonight! It was amazing, better then a roller coaster. Flying up and down cliffs and hills was insane. This thing climbed up this cliff higher then my house with no problems. All i know is i want one!  :biggrin:
> *



LUCKYYYYYYY!!!!!

(napolean dynomite)


----------



## Kirby

lmao, it was a blast bro. dude was tellin me i can build a jeep to do the same thing as this was doing for 5K...it was only a v6 but shit it sounded and acted like a v8


----------



## Project59

Well I'm flying the coupe lil homies!!! On a plane tomorrow morning heading to Vancouver Island!!!! I'm not sure when the next time I will be on is but will be hitting the hobby shops as soon as I land and I do have one project packed up and ready to go with me  

Have fun homies don't get to rowdy up in here and keep building strong!!!!

C.M.B.I. Keep it clean and for the love see ya G's. uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Take care ! Becareful! Well try to keep your crew in line when your gone but if they i=get in to beef with the LOW ROLLERS crew THERE ON THERE OWN ! You don't messwith them ! You see what a Happened to Scooby for clowin on them !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 15 2007, 10:25 PM~7487486
> *Just wanted to let you guys in the US know that my good friends C-MON & KYPSKI from my hometown are touring the US.
> They make tight breakbeat/ crossover/whatever music just check out their website:
> C-MON & KYPSKI
> 
> They are lined up at Santa Monica's Temple bar on the 20th of March and on the 23th at the Kava Lounge in San Diego. More tour dates will follow soon.
> 
> VIDEO PERFORMANCES
> 
> 
> *


I like that!! I haven't ever seen any of their stuff here though.


----------



## ElMonte74'

WILL THE REVELL 59 IMPALA DECALS FIT ON A AMT 58 IMPALA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man guess what. i got $70 and my birth day isnt till tomorow. im not gonna use it on models, just gonna save for a motorcycle. if i get one tomorow, MODELS IT IS!


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 16 2007, 02:57 PM~7492020
> *man guess what. i got $70 and my birth day isnt till tomorow. im not gonna use it on models, just gonna save for a motorcycle. if i get one tomorow, MODELS IT IS!
> *


Damn bro....gonna save for a motorcycle, thats alot of grip to save up! Shit, when i was younger I never got nada for my birthday, maybe 20 bucks and that was it. lol, its like George Lopez said....when he was young he wanted to go to Chucky Cheese for his bday....grandma said no...and the mouse ran across the floor and she goes See!! there there he goes! You ain't gotta go to chucky cheese to see a mouse there one right there! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i mean a mini gas one for 250. imagine what ill get tomorow. btw, Mini. know of any good model car places in kc? tomorow im gonna roll up there and go shoppin for my b- day.let me no


----------



## swanginbows




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i just got another 10 plus the 70 and 8.10 that equals..........
10
70
+8.10
88.10


----------



## tyhodge07

i know these arnt the mini switches, but i keep forgettin which ones r the ones i want, im now ordering more, and cant remember if these are the exact ones i wanted like last time...

#1 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5016+SW

or 

#2 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5014+SW

which ones, #1 or #2 :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 16 2007, 06:56 PM~7493228
> *i just got another 10 plus the 70 and 8.10 that equals..........
> 10
> 70
> +8.10
> 88.10
> *


Someone gave you 8 dollars and a dime?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 16 2007, 04:52 PM~7492337
> *no i mean a mini gas one for 250. imagine what ill get tomorow. btw, Mini. know of any good model car places in kc? tomorow im gonna roll up there and go shoppin for my b- day.let me no
> *


If you Coming to KC what part of town are you gong to at ? That will Help !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Mar 17 2007, 01:44 AM~7495076
> *Someone gave you 8 dollars and a dime?
> *


LOL! the 8 bucks is for Beer and Zig Zags ! The DIME is to get HIGH ! LOL!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

> LOL! the 8 bucks is for Beer and Zig Zags ! The DIME is to get HIGH ! LOL!
> [/quote
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 11:57 PM~7495103
> *LOL!    the  8 bucks  is    for  Beer  and  Zig  Zags !  The  DIME  is  to  get  HIGH !  LOL!
> *



:0 :0 :0 uffin: uffin:


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7493770
> *i know these arnt the mini switches, but i keep forgettin which ones r the ones i want, im now ordering more, and cant remember if these are the exact ones i wanted like last time...
> 
> #1 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5016+SW
> 
> or
> 
> #2 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5014+SW
> 
> which ones, #1 or #2 :dunno:
> *


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 16 2007, 07:46 PM~7493770
> *i know these arnt the mini switches, but i keep forgettin which ones r the ones i want, im now ordering more, and cant remember if these are the exact ones i wanted like last time...
> 
> #1 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5016+SW
> 
> or
> 
> #2 https://www.mpja.com/productview.asp?product=5014+SW
> 
> which ones, #1 or #2 :dunno:
> *


NUMBER 1


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i been saving the 8.10 while i was on punishment for grsdes


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 17 2007, 05:58 AM~7495568
> *no i been saving the 8.10 while i was on punishment for grsdes*



are you failing english? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i didnt look when i typed. and mini,u know where bannister mall is?if so, i need model shops in that part of the city.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 17 2007, 08:27 AM~7495599
> *i didnt look when i typed. and mini,u know where bannister mall is?if so, i need model shops in that part of the city.
> *


LOL! I live behind the mall LOL! 



No where around here is a Model shop ! You'll have to get on 435 heading towards Kansas and get off on Metcalf ! Head north Right after you get on metcalf look to the left ! Turn where the Car lot is and then turn in front of the gas station ! It really quick turns ! 



After that head down the street about 2 blocks ! look to the left you will see an Itilian dinner and behind that is the hobby shop ! If you Chucky Cheese Its in the same lot ! 




After you go there get back on Metcalf and head north up to 92nd street ! Youll see BOB ALLEN ford Turn Left there and then other quick right ! You see Hobby town there !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Orale Vatos 
Here are some wheels I bought a while back. They look good but not what I'm looking for. They might look good for dueces or t-buckets. They run about 63.00 bucks. Let me know what you think in respect to style ? they are 1/24 scale
( NOT FOR SALE )


----------



## Day1Hustla

Not bad...I like em! They would look clean on a duece, maybe painted red or something. Where did you get them from?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

put some pegasus 5.20s and put them on bomb.....


----------



## wagonguy

my puppy just had five puppies!!!!

whooo hoooo!!!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

hey anyone have a vid of how to make a single motor front hopper(1:24 scale) i wanna know how to setup the front ubar, i know the rest.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 17 2007, 05:00 PM~7497940
> *my puppy just had five puppies!!!!
> 
> whooo hoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 17 2007, 05:55 PM~7497924
> *put some pegasus 5.20s and put them on bomb.....
> *


 I did ...didn't look right.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dang man, i coulda went to ur house i was over there earlier. if u had wrote me back earlier i could have.DANG!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IM TALKIN BOUT MINI.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 17 2007, 10:11 PM~7498705
> *dang man, i coulda went to ur house i was over there earlier. if u had wrote me back earlier i could have.DANG!
> *


dang!! you guys could have had a tea party!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 17 2007, 08:19 PM~7498741
> *dang!! you guys could have had a tea party!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I finally broke out a kit and worked on it for more than a hour!! :biggrin: Well 2 kits for more than a hour. 
Finally foiled this MC I painted like last year. 









and blew the brains out of this 67 impala. 









:uh: :uh:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 17 2007, 07:58 PM~7498636
> *hey anyone have a vid of how to make a single motor front hopper(1:24 scale) i wanna know how to setup the front ubar, i know the rest.
> *


anyone?


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 17 2007, 09:19 PM~7498741
> *dang!! you guys could have had a tea party!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

hey im building a basic front hopper and i was wondering where i should locate the motors, there will be no interior, should i still mount them in the trunk so i dont have to add weights later?


----------



## 79BLUES

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 07:08 PM~7273347
> *good luck  with that !  LOL! :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Remember that!--Here some more progress. It's been painted already but I'm postin the base pics as of last week. The car is going to debut in Arizona late April so I'm not showing all the pics all at once. I'm trying to have it done by mid April and so far I'm right on schedule maybe even a little ahead. :biggrin: It's brewing!


----------



## twinn

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BRO THAT CAPRICE IS CLEAN :wow:


----------



## Pokey

Hey LowandBeyond, that paint job on the Monte is badass!

79BLES, nice work on that Caprice!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Mar 17 2007, 09:50 PM~7499138
> *Remember that!--Here some more progress.  It's been painted already but I'm postin the base pics as of last week.  The car is going to debut in Arizona late April so I'm not showing all the pics all at once. I'm trying to have it done by mid April and so far I'm right on schedule maybe even a little ahead.  :biggrin: It's brewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats lookin sick... keep us updateded

(800 posts woohoo! :wow: )


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Mar 17 2007, 11:50 PM~7499138
> *Remember that!--Here some more progress.  It's been painted already but I'm postin the base pics as of last week.  The car is going to debut in Arizona late April so I'm not showing all the pics all at once. I'm trying to have it done by mid April and so far I'm right on schedule maybe even a little ahead.  :biggrin: It's brewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good ! I an't hating but you should have made the body line in it oor got raid of the rest of the body line on the qurter panels ! 


Make sure you keep us posted on the rest of this build !


----------



## 79BLUES

I was gonna make it ''Glasshouse"" style, just leave a large opening for the side window but as I went along I changed my mind. I'm saving all the pics of this build as I go along and I'll post until the car is done.


----------



## MKD904

The side molding is gone too, is this the same one....if so, why make the changes???


----------



## 1ofaknd

just playing around with some stuff today :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Anyone play God of War 2 yet? Picked it up when it dropped, the game is alot better than the first one, and the first one kicked ass! This one is by far one of the best games I've played in a while! And not to spoil the end but there will be a 3rd one!


----------



## zfelix

its hot as fuck here in vegas :angry: its 84 right now :angry: 

look at the bottem on the sun


----------



## ElMonte74'

IT WAS HOT HERE TODAY TO AND GOD WAS IT HOT :uh: . I GUESS I GOT USE TO THE COLD WEATHER :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 18 2007, 05:02 PM~7502275
> *IT WAS HOT HERE TODAY TO AND GOD WAS IT HOT :uh: .  I GUESS I GOT USE TO THE COLD WEATHER :angry:
> *


its gonna be a long summer on the west homie


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 18 2007, 05:03 PM~7502277
> *its gonna be a long summer on the west homie
> *


AT LEAST NEXT WEEK I'M OUT FOR SPRING BREAK. CAUSE I NEED TO WORK ON MY CAR :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 18 2007, 05:08 PM~7502039
> *just playing around with some stuff today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Are those stenciles Jason??


oneyed


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 17 2007, 02:00 PM~7497940
> *my puppy just had five puppies!!!!
> 
> whooo hoooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for one of those shipped to hawaii? j/k.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 18 2007, 06:57 PM~7502504
> *Are those stenciles Jason??
> oneyed
> *


jason :dunno: u mean ryan


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Hey guys, I hope they don't do the shit in your walmarts that they're doin up here. I went to 2 walmarts today lookin for the Uptown models, the model section in both walmarts got shrunk and moved and disorganized, now they carry like 6 kits at a time, and where is the section? beside the fuckin dolls WTF mate?

Anyway, I ended up going to a regular hobby shop, and found only one of the uptown cars. They ran out of the STS-V, so I grabbed up a charger. It has nice wheels so I might switch them with the wires from my escalade kit. I'll post up some pics later for wheel opinions. Also, I haven't decided whether to go silver, candy red with a silver base, or 2 tone with the silver and candy.

Now THAT is a random post lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

HEY WILL 520'S FIT THE PEGASUS 1113 AND CAN SOMEONE POST A PIC OF WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE ON A '76 CAPRICE


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7503557
> *HEY WILL 520'S FIT THE PEGASUS 1113 AND CAN SOMEONE POST A PIC OF WHAT THEY WILL LOOK LIKE ON A '76 CAPRICE
> *


don't see why not? I don't have a pic, but I'd think all the pagasus wires are all the same, or close to it. I mixed and matched them all the time.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:nicoderm:


----------



## stilldownivlife

do you mean the pegasus white walls ?
they usually come with them 


it looks like this on a glasshouse  i did put some different spinners on though


----------



## stilldownivlife




----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN BRO I LOVE THAT CAPRICE. WHAT SIZE MASKING TAPE DID YOU USE FOR THE DESIGNS. DO THE PEGASUS WHELLS ALREADY COME WITH THE SPINNER OR DO I HAVE TO BUY IT SEPRATELY.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 18 2007, 08:31 PM~7503554
> *Hey guys, I hope they don't do the shit in your walmarts that they're doin up here.  I went to 2 walmarts today lookin for the Uptown models, the model section in both walmarts got shrunk and moved and disorganized, now they carry like 6 kits at a time, and where is the section? beside the fuckin dolls WTF mate?
> 
> Anyway, I ended up going to a regular hobby shop, and found only one of the uptown cars.  They ran out of the STS-V, so I grabbed up a charger.  It has nice wheels so I might switch them with the wires from my escalade kit.  I'll post up some pics later for wheel opinions.  Also, I haven't decided whether to go silver, candy red with a silver base, or 2 tone with the silver and candy.
> 
> Now THAT is a random post lol.
> *


THEY SELL SOME CRAPPY ASS MODELS AT THE WAL MART HERE. I WOULDN'T BUY ONE FROM THEIR UNLESS I WAS DESPERATE :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

thanks its just masking tape but i overlap it 
and i think i might have used pinstripe 2
here is the thread for the build up 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=313606&hl=

the tires and wheels come together but it comes with some small ass 3 prongs 
the spinners i used come in a pack from hoppin hydros 
you can get them at scalelows :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 18 2007, 08:31 PM~7503554
> *Hey guys, I hope they don't do the shit in your walmarts that they're doin up here.  I went to 2 walmarts today lookin for the Uptown models, the model section in both walmarts got shrunk and moved and disorganized, now they carry like 6 kits at a time, and where is the section? beside the fuckin dolls WTF mate?
> 
> Anyway, I ended up going to a regular hobby shop, and found only one of the uptown cars.  They ran out of the STS-V, so I grabbed up a charger.  It has nice wheels so I might switch them with the wires from my escalade kit.  I'll post up some pics later for wheel opinions.  Also, I haven't decided whether to go silver, candy red with a silver base, or 2 tone with the silver and candy.
> 
> Now THAT is a random post lol.
> *


THEY SELL SOME CRAPPY ASS MODELS AT THE WAL MART HERE. I WOULDN'T BUY ONE FROM THEIR UNLESS I WAS DESPERATE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 08:54 PM~7503764
> *thanks its just masking tape but i overlap it
> and i think i might have used pinstripe 2
> here is the thread for the build up
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=313606&hl=
> 
> the tires and wheels come together but it comes with some small ass 3 prongs
> the spinners i used come in a pack from hoppin hydros
> you can get them at scalelows  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: no problem 

what is that the happy dance ?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

My 3rd car in 3 months------I sold the bimmer made 3000 profit and bought this JAG-----I love the jag, very nice---but will probably sell it for 3500 profit and buy a benz, and stick with it!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65




----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 18 2007, 08:12 PM~7503902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MITCH GET RID OF THAT AND GET A 350Z............... :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2007, 09:14 PM~7503918
> *MITCH GET RID OF THAT AND GET A 350Z............... :biggrin:
> *


Haha---I like your car bro, but I am addicted to german and british cars for some reason---BMW and Benz mostly, but I coudlnt pass up the deal I got on this one, 6k under KBB!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 18 2007, 09:12 PM~7503902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THEIR WAS ONE HERE THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT ONLY BLACK AND ALOT OF CHROME


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 18 2007, 09:16 PM~7503933
> *THEIR WAS ONE HERE THAT LOOKED LIKE THAT ONLY BLACK AND ALOT OF CHROME
> *



If the repairs on these damn cars werent so pricey, Id throw some 20" HRE's on it, 2k a pop lol-----BUT, im selling it before I have to go broke from repairs lol----ill buy a clk 55, c32, m3 vert next


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7503927
> *Haha---I like your car bro, but I am addicted to german and british cars for some reason---BMW and Benz mostly, but I coudlnt pass up the deal I got on this one, 6k under KBB!!!
> *


MITCH I TRADED MY BENZ IN FOR THE TAHOE, BENZ ARE JUST HYPED. NOT WHAT THERE MADE OUT TO BE. I WAS LOOKING FOR A CEDES CONVERTABLE WHEN I SEEN THE 350Z GETTING UNLOADED OFF THE AUTO TRANSPORTER. DROVE BOTH AND THE 350Z HANDLED THE TURNS BETTER AND HAS A FASTER PICK UP. GET A 700 SERIES CEDES.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I LIKE BENZ AND BMW AND OTHER TYPES OF CARS BUT I WILL ALWAYS TAKE OLD SCHOOL RIDES OVER THEM :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

cool ride love the color..............but i never cared for the front end of those 

if i had your finances i think i would be in a 325i  

or a big f350 dually diesel with alcoa's on it


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2007, 09:21 PM~7503968
> *MITCH I TRADED MY BENZ IN FOR THE TAHOE, BENZ ARE JUST HYPED. NOT WHAT THERE MADE OUT TO BE. I WAS LOOKING FOR A CEDES CONVERTABLE WHEN I SEEN THE 350Z GETTING UNLOADED OFF THE AUTO TRANSPORTER.  DROVE BOTH AND THE 350Z HANDLED THE TURNS BETTER AND HAS A FASTER PICK UP. GET A 700 SERIES CEDES.
> *



700, is that the new hot shit??? Im not rich!!!! I agree benz are hyped----BMW on the other hand I will vouch for, I have had 3 and EACH one was amazing---handled like a beast, I could take a 90 degree turn at 60mph and stick like glue lol. If I get a benz, it will be an AMG which are monsters and hold their value. The jag is smooooooth, 300hp, so not slow by any means, but not made for speed either----but it is like driving on air virtually. I like the 350z verts


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 09:23 PM~7503989
> *cool ride love the color..............but i never cared for the front end of those
> 
> if i had your finances i think i would be in a 325i
> 
> or a big f350 dually diesel with alcoa's on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is HOT SHIT right there!!!!! very clean, but not my style, id look funny in that. thanks for the compliment  

but why would you get the 325i and not the 330ci, or 328ci even...bigger engines  I looked at a 330cic convertible but it was a 7 hour drive, so I said screw that!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

YOU KNOW I LIKE NEW CARS BUT I WOULDN'T KNOW WHAT TO DO TO IT WHEN IT BREAKS DOWN OR SOME SHIT THEIR TO COMPLICATED TO WORK ON :angry: BUT THEIR NICE. NOW GIVE ME A BOMBITA OR A 60 THROUGH 76 CHEVY AND KNOW WHERE EVERYTHING IS AND NO PROBLEMS :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i dunno - i really dont know much of anything about bmw's, never even sat in 1 
but the 330i just really cought my eye when i seen 1 in the parking lot 
it was a silver 2dr


----------



## LowandBeyond

I can't afford any thing like that shit. I'm stuck with a "poor mans vette"


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: poor mans vette :roflmao: 

i cant afford any of that either me and my wife have had the same civic she bought new in 00

really want something bigger but man i dont want a car payment again :nosad:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 09:58 PM~7504255
> *I can't afford any thing like that shit.  I'm stuck with a "poor mans vette"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



oh shit... that looks just like one down the street, is your name jerimya?


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T FEEL BAD MICH IM TRADING IN MY 07 IMPALA SS AND GETTING A CHRYSTLER 300 C. THE IMPALA IS KINDA SMALL FOR ME AND THE BOY'Z.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 10:17 PM~7504410
> *:biggrin: poor mans vette  :roflmao:
> 
> i cant afford any of that either me and my wife have had the same civic she bought new in 00
> 
> really want something bigger but man i dont want a car payment again  :nosad:
> *



I'm getting ready to either trade that in or just go out and buy something else. I got 2 kids and THIS IS NOT A FAMILY CAR. I'm not that big, but when you got kids in the back seat, I'm in the dash. Its not bad for the ol lady, she's only about 4.5 feet tall. 
I might just keep it and drive it everyday, but we need a SUV or minivan or something. :biggrin: :uh: 



And Wagonguy, nope thats not me.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7504464
> *DON'T FEEL BAD MICH IM TRADING IN MY 07 IMPALA SS  AND GETTING A CHRYSTLER 300 C. THE IMPALA IS KINDA SMALL FOR ME AND THE BOY'Z.
> *


PRIMO, GET A CREW CAB CHEVY SLAMMED........... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2007, 10:31 PM~7504490
> *I'm getting ready to either trade that in or just go out and buy something else.  I got 2 kids and THIS IS NOT A FAMILY CAR.  I'm not that big,  but when you got kids in the back seat, I'm in the dash.  Its not bad for the ol lady,  she's only about 4.5 feet tall.
> I might just keep it and drive it everyday,  but we need a SUV or minivan or something.  :biggrin:  :uh:
> And Wagonguy,  nope thats not me.
> *



LOL

just curious LOL  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2007, 10:45 PM~7504573
> *PRIMO, GET A CREW CAB CHEVY SLAMMED........... :biggrin:
> *


I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT PRIMO BUT I LIKE THE 300. KEEP IT GANGSTER.  
BLACK ON BLACK WITH BLACK FACE 22'S ON THE GROUND.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2007, 10:00 PM~7504642
> *I THOUGHT ABOUT THAT PRIMO BUT I LIKE THE 300. KEEP IT GANGSTER.
> BLACK ON BLACK WITH BLACK FACE 22'S ON THE GROUND.
> *


THAT'S MY SON DANNY's FAVORITE RIDE MEMBER.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2007, 11:10 PM~7504663
> *THAT'S MY SON DANNY's FAVORITE RIDE MEMBER.... :biggrin:
> *


when i go to your pad i'll take him for a ride.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2007, 10:21 PM~7504685
> *when i go to your pad i'll take him for a ride.
> *


KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

deeee dee de
Stoned Guy on The Price is Right

http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?pmmsid=1868119


----------



## zfelix

primerd the cutty =]










lowandbeyonds 59


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks killer man...................





BUT WHERES THE REST???? :biggrin: :biggrin: *cough, the regal, cough *


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 02:51 AM~7505075
> *Looks killer man...................
> BUT WHERES THE REST????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  *cough, the regal, cough *
> *



:0


----------



## zfelix




----------



## modeltech

lookin good felix!!! :thumbsup: hey, how come no one has opened up there cuttys yet??


----------



## SOLO1

what colors are those cars going???


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 19 2007, 05:26 AM~7505242
> *lookin good felix!!!  :thumbsup:  hey, how come no one has opened up there cuttys yet??
> *


i have :0 :wow:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 09:34 PM~7504059
> *i dunno - i really dont know much of anything about bmw's, never even sat in 1
> but the 330i just really cought my eye when i seen 1 in the parking lot
> it was a silver 2dr
> *




thats what I was saying---that was a 330CI, a 330I is a sedan 4 door----CI 2 door, and CIC 2 door convertible  330CI is the biggest of the 3 series exlcuding the M3


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 19 2007, 08:22 AM~7505567
> *i have :0 :wow:
> *



DOORS AND TRUNK???


----------



## LowandBeyond

lookin good Z!! I like that shit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SHOULD I START MY THEARD OF ALL MY BUILDS PAST,PRESENT,AND UNSTARTED BUILDS?


i know that i like to look in Marinates topic and Stilldown ! It easy to see what stuff they have built VS looking throw all the ModelCar pages!


Just thought i would ask before i flooded the board with another topic !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 07:49 AM~7505684
> *lookin good Z!!  I like that shit.
> *



did some more body work on it today had a few spots i didnt like :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 10:48 AM~7506308
> *SHOULD  I    START  MY  THEARD  OF  ALL  MY  BUILDS  PAST,PRESENT,AND UNSTARTED BUILDS?
> i  know  that  i  like  to  look  in  Marinates  topic and Stilldown  !  It  easy  to  see  what    stuff  they  have  built  VS  looking throw  all  the  ModelCar  pages!
> Just  thought  i  would  ask    before  i    flooded  the  board  with  another  topic !
> *



do it bro!! i agree it does make it easier!! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 11:48 AM~7506308
> *SHOULD  I    START  MY  THEARD  OF  ALL  MY  BUILDS  PAST,PRESENT,AND UNSTARTED BUILDS?
> i  know  that  i  like  to  look  in  Marinates  topic and Stilldown  !  It  easy  to  see  what    stuff  they  have  built  VS  looking throw  all  the  ModelCar  pages!
> Just  thought  i  would  ask    before  i    flooded  the  board  with  another  topic !
> *


go for it 
ive been thinking of starting on e myself.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well If i do it i have a gang of shit in there LOL !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 19 2007, 07:46 AM~7505669
> *DOORS AND TRUNK???
> *



no not yet, but i will soon!


----------



## MARINATE

SOMEONE NEEDS ATTENTION!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 19 2007, 11:45 AM~7506680
> *<span style='color:blue'>HE NEEDS HIS ROCKS BACK!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 19 2007, 11:52 AM~7506733
> *HE NEEDS HIS ROCKS BACK!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 18 2007, 09:26 PM~7504464
> *DON'T FEEL BAD MICH IM TRADING IN MY 07 IMPALA SS  AND GETTING A CHRYSTLER 300 C. THE IMPALA IS KINDA SMALL FOR ME AND THE BOY'Z.
> *


*Thats excactly what i'm saving up for, now that i got my taxes done and all my bills situated i can finally put some $$$$ aside for a good down payment, Looking for the greenish teal color though or maybe gold for my NINERS. :biggrin: I'm hoping for the end of APRIL. What price range do they got down in your area.?????*


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2007, 10:56 AM~7506750
> *Thats excactly what i'm saving up for, now that i got my taxes done and all my bills situated i can finally put some $$$$ aside for a good down payment, Looking for the greenish teal color though or maybe gold for my NINERS. :biggrin: I'm hoping for the end of APRIL. What price range do they got down in your area.?????
> *


THE PLACE DOWN HERE HAS THEM FOR 28G'S


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2007, 10:00 AM~7506785
> *THE PLACE DOWN HERE HAS THEM FOR 28G'S
> *


are going 4 a new one or used one???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2007, 11:03 AM~7506804
> *are going 4 a new one or used one???
> *


USED WITH ONLY 6K MILES.. ALOT OF THESE DEALERS PUT 10K OVER STICKER PRICE WHEN THEY FIRST CAME OUT. SO ALOT OF GUY'S WHO GOT THEM THEN CAN'T AFFORD THEM NOW. SO THE BANK TOOK THEM ..IM GETTING MINE FROM THE BANK.


----------



## zsmizle

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 01:13 AM~7504839
> *deeee dee de
> Stoned Guy on The Price is Right
> 
> http://us.video.aol.com/video.index.adp?pmmsid=1868119
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2007, 10:46 AM~7507074
> *USED WITH ONLY 6K MILES.. ALOT OF THESE DEALERS  PUT 10K OVER STICKER PRICE WHEN THEY FIRST CAME OUT. SO ALOT OF GUY'S WHO GOT THEM THEN CAN'T AFFORD THEM NOW. SO THE BANK TOOK THEM ..IM GETTING MINE FROM THE BANK.
> *


thats cool, theres acouple of dealer ships down here that have some 05, 06 for 22-27 g's with 22 on them. i have a credit union so there APR is really low which helps out alot,on payments.


----------



## modeltech

how hard is it to find a 61 impala convert 409 ss from lindberg?? and how much do they usually go for??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 19 2007, 02:11 PM~7507207
> *how hard is it to find a 61 impala convert 409 ss from lindberg?? and how much do they usually go for??
> *


not hard to find at all, 15-20 bucks is what you will probably pay

http://search.ebay.com/lindberg-impala_W0QQfromZR40


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2007, 11:54 AM~7507119
> *thats cool, theres acouple of dealer ships down here that have some 05, 06 for 22-27 g's with 22 on them. i have a credit union so there APR is really low which helps out alot,on payments.
> *


YUP THAT'S THE WAY TO GO.. I JUST PUT A BIG DOWN AND MY PAYMENT'S STAY AROUND 400.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 19 2007, 11:11 AM~7507207
> *how hard is it to find a 61 impala convert 409 ss from lindberg?? and how much do they usually go for??
> *


I HAVE A FEW '61 CONVERTABLES LEFT THAT I'M NOT SELLING, BUT I DO HAVE A FEW HARDTOPS THAT I'LL SELL FOR $20.00 SHIPPED, THESE ARE GETTING HARD FOR ME TO FIND AND COST OVER $20.00 WHEN YOU FIND THEM IN A HOBBY STORE.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2007, 11:51 AM~7507464
> *I HAVE A FEW '61 CONVERTABLES LEFT THAT I'M NOT SELLING, BUT I DO HAVE A FEW HARDTOPS THAT I'LL SELL FOR $20.00 SHIPPED, THESE ARE GETTING HARD FOR ME TO FIND AND COST OVER $20.00 WHEN YOU FIND THEM IN A HOBBY STORE.
> *


yup, my local hobby store still has a 61 convertible for $22 thats been up for sale for months.


----------



## modeltech

ok, thats what i wondered!! a real small hometown hobbyshop in Ohio had like 4 of these still sealed for 19.00 bucks!! wanted to make sure i didnt get ripped!!


----------



## kustombuilder

anybody have a spare castle grill?


----------



## zfelix

I'll See Ya Guys Later On Tonight Gonna Go Drop Off The Impala At the Shop In RiverSide :wave: :yes: :worship: :loco: :biggrin: :cheesy: uffin:  :uh:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 12:58 AM~7504255
> *I can't afford any thing like that shit.  I'm stuck with a "poor mans vette"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's not a poor man's vette by the way.

This is...


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 19 2007, 05:53 PM~7508533
> *That's not a poor man's vette by the way.
> 
> This is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: IT LOOK LIKE MY BROTHER FIRST RIDE


----------



## BigPoppa

Alright people, this is my last email until the 5th, wish me luck and good times in Peru! Take care!


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn goodluck bigpoppa - stay safe man 


i have a question about stripping i know you guys use the purple stuff so i went and grabbed some 

but how long do you let it sit in there???
few hours - or days :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2007, 06:45 PM~7509678
> *damn goodluck bigpoppa - stay safe man
> i have a question about stripping i know you guys use the purple stuff so i went and grabbed some
> 
> but how long do you let it sit in there???
> few hours - or days  :dunno:
> *



matters what kind of paint, most of the time a week


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 19 2007, 07:32 PM~7509545
> *Alright people, this is my last email until the 5th, wish me luck and good times in Peru!  Take care!
> *


good luck bro. make it back safe


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2007, 08:45 PM~7509678
> *damn goodluck bigpoppa - stay safe man
> i have a question about stripping i know you guys use the purple stuff so i went and grabbed some
> 
> but how long do you let it sit in there???
> few hours - or days  :dunno:
> *


I let mine sit in it for a few hours then check on it to see how it's doing. But I have also let bodys sit in that stuff for over a week (cause I forgot about em) and they were fine and the paint came off really easy after being in there for so long. lol
But just stick it in there and check on it for time to time. Hope that helps. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

cool its going to get a bath right now 


thanks guys


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2007, 07:52 PM~7509763
> *cool its going to get a bath right now
> thanks guys
> *


once its past the clear coat it takes no time to strip it... i found it dont work worth a shit on diecast cars or with cars that has a thick coat of clear.. plastic cars it works best on, the thicker the clear, the longer it takes to break through it.. paint itself comes off quick


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 19 2007, 06:48 AM~7506308
> *SHOULD  I    START  MY  THEARD  OF  ALL  MY  BUILDS  PAST,PRESENT,AND UNSTARTED BUILDS?
> i  know  that  i  like  to  look  in  Marinates  topic and Stilldown  !  It  easy  to  see  what    stuff  they  have  built  VS  looking throw  all  the  ModelCar  pages!
> Just  thought  i  would  ask    before  i    flooded  the  board  with  another  topic !
> *


I'd like to see.... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u guys ever see those damn commercials "Havin a baby changes things" ?


















































anyone wanna buy parts for a 1/18 escalade conversion?..... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

how the hell a kid fuck up a diecast like that? :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

need some advice ,,,trying to make like a c channel ,,,,how do you think i should do it ,,,,,should i use this metal,,,,like a tube frame,,,should i use it for the whole frame?,,,,,,,how should i bend it ,,,tried pliers,,,,its to stiff ,,,,you think a small propane torch will do it ????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 19 2007, 02:38 PM~7508145
> *anybody have a spare castle grill?
> *



I'm guessing you talking about the 1/24th caddy?? If so hit me up.


----------



## ElMonte74'

HEY 87 BURB DID MY STUFF MAKE IT TO YOU  . AND TO STILL DOWN. I USE CARB CLEANER ON MY STUFF I ALWAYS BUY THE AEROSAUL CANS AND IT TAKES IT RIGHT OFF. BUT BUY IT AND LET IT SOAK SO THAT THE PAINT CAN COME OFF :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 19 2007, 09:50 PM~7511505
> *HEY 87 BURB DID MY STUFF MAKE IT TO YOU  .  AND TO STILL DOWN.  I USE CARB CLEANER ON MY STUFF I ALWAYS BUY THE AEROSAUL CANS AND IT TAKES IT RIGHT OFF.  BUT BUY IT AND LET IT SOAK SO THAT THE PAINT CAN COME OFF :biggrin:
> *


wont that warp or melt the plastic? :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

i tried the auto prep can and it works good


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2007, 09:52 PM~7511521
> *wont that warp or melt the plastic? :dunno:
> *



thats what I thought also, but I tried it and it works good as hell. If you soak it it might warp or something? That damn HOK is hard as hell to strip. CSC won't touch it. That damn carb cleaner blast right thru it. 
I even sprayed some on a hood and let it sit for a couple hours b4 washing it off. I don't see any kind of warping or nothing?


----------



## ElMonte74'

. AND PLUS I USED IT ON MY 58 AND NOTHING HAPPENED TO IT.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:01 PM~7511589
> *thats what I thought also,  but I tried it and it works good as hell.  If you soak it it might warp or something?  That damn HOK is hard as hell to strip.  CSC won't touch it.  That damn carb cleaner blast right thru it.
> I even sprayed some on a hood and let it sit for a couple hours b4 washing it off.  I don't see any kind of warping or nothing?
> *


will any carb cleaner work? What brand did you use?


----------



## Linc

and will brake cleaner work too then?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7511625
> *will any carb cleaner work? What brand did you use?
> *


my shit was just some off brand stuff. 

now if you spray it on there and light it, it will eat the paint alot faster! :biggrin: 

I wouldn't try brake cleaner, brake fluid yes, cleaner, I doubt it. That shit is strong!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2007, 10:05 PM~7511625
> *will any carb cleaner work? What brand did you use?
> *


I USE VALUE CRAFT THEY SELL IT AUTOZONE.


----------



## Linc

i dont have an autozone where i live!












However, I do work for LORDCO AUTO PARTS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 19 2007, 05:49 PM~7510912
> *need some advice ,,,trying to make like a c channel ,,,,how do you think i should do it ,,,,,should i use this metal,,,,like a tube frame,,,should i use it for the whole frame?,,,,,,,how should i bend it ,,,tried pliers,,,,its to stiff ,,,,you think a small propane torch will do it ????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


use plastic instead of metal....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2007, 10:09 PM~7511669
> *i dont have an autozone where i live!
> However, I do work for LORDCO AUTO PARTS!!! :biggrin:
> *


SEE IF THEY HAVE TYPE OF CARB CLEANER. SINCE I NEVER USED BRAKE FLUID AND REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS, I JUST GOT TO SAY THAT CARB CLEANER WORKS ALOT FASTER :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

we sell Kleen flow, crc, or gunk brands. anyone ever use those on a model?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 19 2007, 10:11 PM~7511687
> *SEE IF THEY HAVE TYPE OF CARB CLEANER.  SINCE I NEVER USED BRAKE FLUID AND REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW IT WORKS,  I JUST GOT TO SAY THAT CARB CLEANER WORKS ALOT FASTER :biggrin:
> *


brake fluid only takes a couple hours, anything longer and it seems to get the plastic really brittle. Depends on the type of paint also I guess.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:08 PM~7511656
> *now if you spray it on there and light it,  it will eat the paint alot faster!  :biggrin:
> *



I'm telling you, try this ^^^^^^^^^^ Don't matter whay type of cleaner.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7511711
> *brake fluid only takes a couple hours,  anything longer and it seems to get the plastic really brittle.  Depends on the type of paint also I guess.
> *


would you wash the brake fluid with soap and water to get it off or use something heavier?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7511732
> *would you wash the brake fluid with soap and water to get it off or use something heavier?
> *


water and dawn dish soap works well.  

Oh and I would use glove also when dipping into the fluid. Shit might tear you up.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:14 PM~7511711
> *brake fluid only takes a couple hours,  anything longer and it seems to get the plastic really brittle.  Depends on the type of paint also I guess.
> *


LUCKILY I'M CHANGING OVER TO THE PAINT THEY SELL AT AUTO ZONE. CAUSE THE HOK 4 OZ CAN TAKES A DAY OR 2 TO USE IT ALL :angry: . AND WITH BIGGER CANS I CAN HAVE ALOT MORE PAINT AND NOT WAIT EVERY 2 WEEKS TO GET A NEW CAN OF HOK :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 19 2007, 10:20 PM~7511765
> *LUCKILY I'M CHANGING OVER TO THE PAINT THEY SELL AT AUTO ZONE.  CAUSE THE HOK 4 OZ CAN TAKES A DAY OR 2 TO USE IT ALL :angry: .  AND WITH BIGGER CANS I CAN HAVE ALOT MORE PAINT AND NOT WAIT EVERY 2 WEEKS TO GET A NEW CAN OF HOK :uh:
> *



I only use dupli-color metal specks and walmart HOK. Get 3-4 models out of a can of paint.  I use the metal specks as my base and HOK as my candy.


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL LATER HOMIES I'M OFF FOR THE NIGHT CAUSE WORKING ON MY CAR BEAT THE SHIT OUTTA ME


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:16 PM~7511727
> *I'm telling you,  try this ^^^^^^^^^^  Don't matter whay type of cleaner.
> *


okay, i have 2 cars to strip, so i will try carb cleaner on 1 and brake fluid on the other and see whats better and faster!  Thanks guys for your advise! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 10:24 PM~7511786
> *I only use dupli-color metal specks and walmart HOK.  Get 3-4 models out of a can of paint.    I use the metal specks as my base and HOK as my candy.
> *


IDK. WITH DUPLI-COLOR THEY HAVE MORE OF A PAINT SELECTION THEN WAL MART DOES :biggrin: AND ITS 3 BUCKS A CAN FOR HOK 4 OZ AND ABOUT 6-7 BUCKS FOR A BIG CAN OF DUPLI-COLOR :biggrin: .


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0


----------



## modeltech

:0 :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 19 2007, 09:24 PM~7511786
> *I only use dupli-color metal specks and walmart HOK.  Get 3-4 models out of a can of paint.    I use the metal specks as my base and HOK as my candy.
> *


Thats what i used on my orange 63 dupli color orange specs with a TAMYIA clear on top. those specs work great.


*OH YEAH THAT MONTE LOOKS SIK BRO.*


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## urjustamemory

Does anyone know if they make this stuff in plastic? It is like a mesh, I need some of it for a project I will be making for a truck, thanks


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh shit! scroll up and down wit ya mouse and it looks like ur lookin right at a fence! lol. but how thick is it? if its a bit thin than u could get really strong scissors and cut or use a dremel tool if u have one. but i dont know if some one makes that in plastic


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 20 2007, 08:05 AM~7513592
> *Does anyone know if they make this stuff in plastic? It is like a mesh, I need some of it for a project I will be making for a truck, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


some of the import kits has some small strips, but not sure how big you need it.


----------



## 408models

*are these a 2 piece??? * They are the pegasus deep dish.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

damn ima get me some o those


----------



## 1ofaknd

yes, those are two piece rims


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 20 2007, 11:05 AM~7513592
> *Does anyone know if they make this stuff in plastic? It is like a mesh, I need some of it for a project I will be making for a truck, thanks
> 
> *


http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...0&idproduct=376


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 20 2007, 10:11 AM~7514055
> *http://www.modelcargarage.com/store/pc/vie...0&idproduct=376
> *



Thanks for the link its perfect, I will be needing it for a "headache" rack for the 99 Silverado, the photo I posted is actually of the real stuff it was used on the rack on the truck that I will be building the model after.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

throw some ds on that bitch!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 01:30 PM~7514895
> *throw some ds on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf:


----------



## bluesonoma

What do you guys think if this...???

"IntimiGator"
The World's First 
Remote Control Car with a working tv! 


http://www.jancecustoms.com/intimigator.html


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 12:30 PM~7514895
> *throw some ds on that bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those aint d's. :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

THEM 10'S


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

but they are clean !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Mar 20 2007, 02:32 PM~7515353
> *What do you guys think if this...???
> 
> "IntimiGator"
> The World's First
> Remote Control Car with a working tv!
> http://www.jancecustoms.com/intimigator.html
> *


thats cool.. but with a rc car so big n e one can do that, it dont amze me very much, and in the vid it dont even show the tv playin shit... for all we know its a sticker


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:41 PM~7515425
> *but  they  are  clean !
> *


THEY MIGHT BE DUBS BUT THEY AIN'T D'S. D'S ARE DAYTON'S, MUTHAFUCKER'S ALWAY'S TRYING TO STILL SOME SHIT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

have u seen the video for that song? i was just playin around wit the pics, i know what ds are


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 02:57 PM~7515545
> *have u seen the video for that song? i was just playin around wit the pics, i know what ds are
> *


dont know u havent seen the video, its on constantly like that my neck my back song was and many others.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1ofakind, do you have any more pics of anthony r's 64 radical


----------



## wagonguy

hey i got a questoin.... if you wanted to bond plastic to diecast... what would i use?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

...


----------



## midcanadalowriders

do you clear coat over top of your bare metal foil?

i'm not sure and i wanted to check with guys that have done it right


----------



## stilldownivlife

yeah i foil first then clear :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 20 2007, 09:19 PM~7518292
> *yeah i foil first then clear  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## midcanadalowriders

crap.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 20 2007, 04:43 PM~7516593
> *1ofakind, do you have any more pics of anthony r's 64 radical
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 79burider

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 19 2007, 04:33 AM~7505178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u hinge the trunk yet if u did can u post a pic im having trouble with hinging my regal :angry:


----------



## 79burider

has any one ever hinged the trunk on a regal/cutty/gn


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Mar 20 2007, 01:32 PM~7515353
> *What do you guys think if this...???
> 
> "IntimiGator"
> The World's First
> Remote Control Car with a working tv!
> http://www.jancecustoms.com/intimigator.html
> *


HE POSTED THAT AWHILE BACK LOWRIDER MAG FORUMS IN THE MODEL SECTION. I LIKED IT WHEN I WAS INTO THE NAVIGATORS AND BIG RIMS :barf: .


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 20 2007, 08:19 PM~7518296
> *X2
> *


X3. 
If you use the chrome it should be ok. But the gold, you almost have to clear over it for it to stick good. That green MC I posted, has the clear 1st then the foil.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 20 2007, 08:20 PM~7518307
> *crap.
> *


You don't have to clear it first. But if you do the foil after the clear, just make sure you're careful when you handle it. All of mine have the foil on top of the clear, but on my next build, I'm gonna try foilling before the clear.


----------



## modeltech

mine now all have the foil under the clear!! like pokey said you dont have to worry about handling it and movin the foil when you clear over it!!


----------



## 1low64

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 07:29 PM~7518380
> *:dunno:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## ElMonte74'

I FINALLY GOT MY 76 CAPRICE TODAY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST A HEADS UP ! 


I SHIPPED OUT PACKAGES TODAY ! 


MARINATE 
SHOWRIDEFREAK 
ELRAFA 
AWBCRAZY 


BUT I NEED THESE ADDRESS !

LONNIE
BIGDOGG 

I HAVE YOUR STUFF READY BUT CANT FIND YOUR ADDRESS AND I HAVEN'T GOTTEN ANY PM'S RETURNED!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *


send big doggs to me.ill give it to him :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 12:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *



I KNOW HIS COMPUTER HAS BEEN DOWN FOR A WHYLE. BUT I'LL HIT HIM ON THE 2-WAY RIGHT NOW AND LET HIM KNOW.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 02:34 PM~7522514
> *I KNOW HIS COMPUTER HAS BEEN DOWN FOR A WHYLE. BUT I'LL HIT HIM ON THE 2-WAY RIGHT NOW AND LET HIM KNOW.
> *



Thank BIGGS he's been waiting a long time for his 4dr big body and i just got the front grille/ headlight panels done last night ! Its ready to ship !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 02:39 PM~7522541
> *  :biggrin:
> *


I added a few Gifts to your For being a good HOMIE ! Now when you get them take a pic and show off ! You Know you will ! Thats the type of POST whore you are !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 12:39 PM~7522545
> *Thank  BIGGS    he's  been  waiting  a  long  time  for  his  4dr  big  body  and  i  just  got the  front  grille/ headlight  panels  done  last  night !  Its  ready  to  ship !
> *


PM SENT


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 02:41 PM~7522557
> *I  added  a    few  Gifts  to your  For  being  a  good    HOMIE  !    Now  when  you  get  them    take  a  pic  and  show  off  !  You  Know  you  will    !  Thats  the  type  of  POST    whore  you are  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 12:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *


PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 01:41 PM~7522557
> *I  added  a    few  Gifts  to your  For  being  a  good    HOMIE  !    Now  when  you  get  them    take  a  pic  and  show  off  !  You  Know  you  will    !  Thats  the  type  of  POST    whore  you are  !
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Got the pms and everything is addressed I WILL SHIP OUT TOMMROW !


----------



## lonnie

:thumbsup: YOURS ALREDY SHIPPED


----------



## ElMonte74'

WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE FOR THE HOOD HINGES ON THE 76 CAPRICE. THE REASON I'M ASKING IS BECAUSE I'M USING THE TOWING MIRRORS IT CAME WITH :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Went to the 1.00 store to let my son pick out some hot wheels that were there this week and i saw this ! And I HAD AN IDEA ! So i buy it And then got out the clock ! 



























After the tear down !










and the frist mock up ! 











Hopefully i will finish it off tommorw ! LOL!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 01:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 03:32 PM~7522998
> *Went to  the  1.00  store  to  let  my  son  pick out  some  hot wheels that  were  there  this  week and  i  saw  this  !  And  I HAD  AN  IDEA  !  So  i  buy it  And  then  got  out the  clock !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully    i  will  finish  it  off  tommorw !  LOL!
> *


there ya go. get rid of that builders block :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IF HE BRING'S THAT CLOCK BACK HE WILL JUST BURN HIMSELF OUT AGAIN. I SAY BURN THAT DAM THING. AND I WILL PAY TO SEE THAT. :biggrin:

PAY-PER-VIEW. $10.00

TO SEE DAVID BURN HIS CLOCK.

COMING SOON .


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 03:54 PM~7523147
> *IF HE BRING'S THAT CLOCK BACK HE WILL JUST BURN HIMSELF OUT AGAIN.  I SAY BURN THAT DAM THING.  AND I WILL PAY TO SEE THAT. :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 02:54 PM~7523147
> *IF HE BRING'S THAT CLOCK BACK HE WILL JUST BURN HIMSELF OUT AGAIN.  I SAY BURN THAT DAM THING.  AND I WILL PAY TO SEE THAT. :biggrin:
> 
> PAY-PER-VIEW.  $10.00
> 
> TO SEE DAVID BURN HIS CLOCK.
> 
> COMING SOON .
> *


x2


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S $20.00 ALREADY. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

BURN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 21 2007, 02:00 PM~7523178
> *BURN IT :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THAT $30.00 ???????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 04:01 PM~7523182
> *SO IS THAT $30.00 ???????????
> *


I Take money orders ONLY ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 02:58 PM~7523163
> *THAT'S $20.00 ALREADY.  :biggrin:
> *


ok ok.ill throw in a bag of doritos. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 03:08 PM~7523221
> *I  Take  money  orders    ONLY !  :biggrin:
> *


i dont trust you.you probably have a box of those discusting clocks.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 02:08 PM~7523221
> *I  Take  money  orders    ONLY !  :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT AN I.O.U. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 03:44 PM~7523398
> *HOW ABOUT AN I.O.U. :biggrin:
> *



X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 21 2007, 06:10 PM~7523836
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 05:13 PM~7523862
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice huh


----------



## Day1Hustla

Nice! Is that your ride KB? If so looks clean, got more pics?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 12:54 PM~7523147
> *PRIMO, I ONLY THINK MINI WANTS TO SEE THAT.*


----------



## johnnyhop

first 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2jufd2TXo


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Mar 21 2007, 05:40 PM~7524049
> *Nice! Is that your ride KB? If so looks clean, got more pics?
> *


which one.the caddy.yup.im working on it.thats why i dont find time t build models anymore.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=276980&hl=


----------



## pancho1969

GOT THESE TODAY FOR THE MONTE .











IF ANYBODY LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE TO BUILD LET ME KNOW .


----------



## tyhodge07

beretta :roflmao: ive always thought them were the funniest lookin cars of them years and styles


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

need to buy or build a roof rack for a caddy wgon im building, any one know of any place i can find plans for em or where to buy it??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Mar 21 2007, 08:46 PM~7525637
> *need to buy or build a roof rack for a caddy wgon im building, any one know of any place i can find plans for em or where to buy it??
> *


ur head  :dunno:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i just igured i could get em of yours!


----------



## wagonguy

someone pm'ed me about my GN grill... i deleted all my messages and now i dont have your address... please PM me again, and im sorry for the wait...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 21 2007, 09:14 PM~7525888
> *someone pm'ed me about my GN grill... i deleted all my messages and now i dont have your address... please PM me again, and im sorry for the wait...
> *


did they send the money, if so pm me ill give u my addy :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

AGAIN I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO HINGE THE HOOD ON THE CAPRICE


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 12:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: 

:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7525965
> *AGAIN I WANT TO KNOW HOW TO HINGE THE HOOD ON THE CAPRICE
> *


Again...........Build the hinges...All the hinging is the same. You have to hinge it from the back side of the cowel thats in the engine compartment.


There is no way to tell you how to do it.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2007, 09:25 PM~7526024
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## 79burider

22's-nothing-less/cord look what i got today


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2007, 08:27 PM~7526060
> *Again...........Build the hinges...All the hinging is the same.  You have to hinge it from the back side of the cowel thats in the engine compartment.
> There is no way to tell you how to do it.
> *


OH THANKS MKD. I MADE MY OWN HINGES FROM THE TOWING MIRRORS AND A EXTRA ROD FOR THE WHEELS :cheesy: . CAUSE I THOUGHT IT CAME WITH ITS OWN HINGES SO I THOUGHT I'D ASK WHEN I COULDN'T FIND ANY. SO SORRY ABOUT BUGGING EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2007, 08:38 PM~7526182
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 21 2007, 08:42 PM~7526226
> *OH THANKS MKD.  I MADE MY OWN HINGES FROM THE TOWING MIRRORS AND A EXTRA ROD FOR THE WHEELS :cheesy: .  CAUSE I THOUGHT IT CAME WITH ITS OWN HINGES SO I THOUGHT I'D ASK WHEN I COULDN'T FIND ANY.  SO SORRY ABOUT BUGGING EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *



No prob homie, you only learn by asking questions.....but I am curious how you did it with the mirrors.......post pix....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 21 2007, 09:09 PM~7526536
> *No prob homie, you only learn by asking questions.....but I am curious how you did it with the mirrors.......post pix....
> *


i will  . oh i'm making me a projects thread of what i did in the past to now :biggrin: .


----------



## swanginbows

does anybody have a how-to on buildin a hopper with the hoppin hyrdos chassis


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7525898
> *did they send the money, if so pm me ill give u my addy  :biggrin:
> *



nah i was giving him it for free... so i need his addy!!!!!


i cant believe i deleted it
:twak:


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 21 2007, 12:27 PM~7522476
> *JUST  A  HEADS  UP  !
> I SHIPPED    OUT    PACKAGES  TODAY !
> MARINATE
> SHOWRIDEFREAK
> ELRAFA
> AWBCRAZY
> BUT  I  NEED    THESE  ADDRESS !
> 
> LONNIE
> BIGDOGG
> 
> I  HAVE  YOUR  STUFF READY    BUT  CANT  FIND  YOUR  ADDRESS AND  I  HAVEN'T GOTTEN  ANY PM'S  RETURNED!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## urjustamemory

What do you all think? It has the tires from the 84 GMC on it in the photo but I switched them over to BFG's from the 1/20 Lindberg kits. It will be modeled after a 2002 Z71. Named Cookie Monster


----------



## kustombuilder

sad news all.Our little pup got snatched up last night.when i got home to feed her.she was gone.I dont know if somebody grabbed her her she broke lose.in anycase.my kids are devastated.she was a razors edge.the pedegree should be in the mail next week.now i will have papers and no dog. .seeing my kids hurt like that sucks.if anybody can hook me up with a pup.plese let me know.thx


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2007, 10:23 AM~7529488
> *sad news all.Our little pup got snatched up last night.when i got home to feed her.she was gone.I dont know if somebody grabbed her her she broke lose.in anycase.my kids are devastated.she was a razors edge.the pedegree should be in the mail next week.now i will have papers and no dog.  .seeing my kids hurt like that sucks.if anybody can hook me up with a pup.plese let me know.thx
> *


DAM HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT....THAT'S WHY MY DOG STAY'S IN HIS ROOM OR LOCKED UP GOOD. I HAVE INVESTED OVER 1,000 BUCK'S IN HIM AND HE IS PURE BREED. IF YOU DON'T WATCH THEM THEY WILL GET SNATCHED UP IN A SECOND.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 11:36 AM~7529574
> *DAM HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR THAT....THAT'S WHY MY DOG STAY'S IN HIS ROOM OR LOCKED UP GOOD.  I HAVE INVESTED OVER 1,000 BUCK'S IN HIM AND HE IS PURE BREED.  IF YOU DON'T WATCH THEM THEY WILL GET SNATCHED UP IN A SECOND.
> *


thanks bro.i know that now.  its my kids.seeing them hurt kills me.


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn thats crazy who would steal a dog 
wtf is wrong with people 
that sucks man 

i know felony (my dog growing up) is part of the family


----------



## stilldownivlife

also im loving that chevy urjusta :thumbsup: badass towpig


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2007, 12:23 PM~7529488
> *sad news all.Our little pup got snatched up last night.when i got home to feed her.she was gone.I dont know if somebody grabbed her her she broke lose.in anycase.my kids are devastated.she was a razors edge.the pedegree should be in the mail next week.now i will have papers and no dog.  .seeing my kids hurt like that sucks.if anybody can hook me up with a pup.plese let me know.thx
> *


dog i know exactly the feeling you got. it sucks bad to see your kids hurtin like that
hopefully your pup is just running around the neighborhood and you'll find her

good luck


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drnitrus+Mar 22 2007, 12:05 PM~7529735-->
> 
> 
> 
> dog i know exactly the feeling you got.  it sucks bad to see your kids hurtin like that
> hopefully your pup is just running around the neighborhood and you'll find her
> 
> good luck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 11:46 AM~7529626
> *damn thats crazy who would steal a dog
> wtf is wrong with people
> that sucks man
> 
> i know felony (my dog growing up) is part of the family
> *


from what i hear.dog stealing is big. :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2007, 11:41 AM~7529915
> *thanks bro.
> from what i hear.dog stealing is big. :angry:
> *


YUP THEY STEAL THE NICE DOG'S, WAIT FOR THE REWARD TO GET POSTED, THEN COLLECT THE CASH.


----------



## betoscustoms

YEAH, HOW ABOUT THOSE FUCKERS THAT HELD A FAMILY UP AND STOLE THEIR DOGS AND PUPPIES. THEY TOSSED THE DOGS AND PUPPIES IN A GARBAGE BAG. BTW THEY GOT CAUGHT ON FILM AND ONE TURNED HIMSELF IN.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 22 2007, 12:00 PM~7530010
> *YEAH, HOW ABOUT THOSE FUCKERS THAT HELD A FAMILY UP AND STOLE THEIR DOGS AND PUPPIES. THEY TOSSED THE  DOGS AND PUPPIES IN A GARBAGE BAG. BTW THEY GOT CAUGHT ON FILM AND ONE TURNED HIMSELF IN.
> *


ALL THEY NEEDED WAS ONE OF THEM TO TURN HIMSELF IN ....YOU KNOW HE WILL RAT OFF HIS OTHER HOMIE'S.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2007, 11:23 AM~7529488
> *sad news all.Our little pup got snatched up last night.when i got home to feed her.she was gone.I dont know if somebody grabbed her her she broke lose.in anycase.my kids are devastated.she was a razors edge.the pedegree should be in the mail next week.now i will have papers and no dog.  .seeing my kids hurt like that sucks.if anybody can hook me up with a pup.plese let me know.thx
> *


damn kb that sucks..... RE bred pup too...damn... man i had a razor's edge/ camelot all white with a blue nose but she had a blue lil patch on her rear back.... left her outside for not even 10 mins and she was gone..... jus got her too.... hopefully urs jus got out... pups get out easily though... jus when u think "nah she cant get out i got a fence 10 feet deep and its wooden".... man them lil rascals get out... sorry to hear that man


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 11:46 AM~7529626
> *damn thats crazy who would steal a dog
> wtf is wrong with people
> that sucks man
> 
> i know felony (my dog growing up) is part of the family
> *


 People do crazy shit. They Snatch our Black Lab ( 1 yr old )found here three days later. Someone sold here too a clerk at a chevron two block from where I live. Took the PD and Got her Back. Kids are Ok Now.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 12:02 PM~7530020
> *ALL THEY NEEDED WAS ONE OF THEM TO TURN HIMSELF IN ....YOU KNOW HE WILL RAT OFF HIS OTHER HOMIE'S.
> *



AND THAT'S WHY I HAVE CAMERA'S ALL OVER MY HOUSE. YOU JUST NEVER KNOW
WHAT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 22 2007, 01:02 PM~7530024
> *People do crazy shit. They Snatch our Black Lab ( 1 yr old )found here three days later. Someone sold here too a clerk at a chevron two block from where I live. Took the PD and Got her Back. Kids are Ok Now.
> *


wut?? i always heard of people stealing pits but a lab??? u wud have to be a crackhead doin bad lol.... thats good u got it back though... hopefully kb gets his back....


----------



## Mr Biggs

SO WHAT I DID TO MY DOG WAS PUT A CHIP IN HIM, I KNOW IT SOUND'S CRUEL
BUT AT LEAST I KNOW I WILL FIND HIM IF HE GET'S LOST HE WON'T GET PUT TO SLEEP. IF THEY TRY TO GET HIM SHOT'S OR LICENCE THEY WOULD KNOW HE'S BELONG'S TO ME. ONLY 30 BUCK'S FOR THE CHIP AND 15 TO ACTIVATE IT.


----------



## kustombuilder

thanks peeps.ya biggs.funny thing.i was going to chip her this morning.i told work i would come in late to do it.its free over here.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

yeah thats wut im thinkin of doing too but i think ill do it to my next pup.. put the chip in..... cause the dog i have now he's 3 yrs old...... i dont know though


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 01:22 PM~7530112
> *yeah thats wut im thinkin of doing too but i think ill do it to my next pup.. put the chip in..... cause the dog i have now he's 3 yrs old...... i dont know though
> *


never to late to do it.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

true.... that fu is crazy... u know how people get the best pic of the liter.... shiet i got the goof of the liter.... lol j/k i luv em to death .. he is kinda dingy tho


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 01:28 PM~7530140
> *true.... that fu is crazy... u know how people get the best pic of the liter.... shiet i got the goof of the liter.... lol j/k i luv em to death .. he is kinda dingy tho
> *


dingy is ok.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 12:28 PM~7530140
> *true.... that fu is crazy... u know how people get the best pic of the liter.... shiet i got the goof of the liter.... lol j/k i luv em to death .. he is kinda dingy tho
> *


I GOT THE RUNT OF MY LITTER. BUT NOW HE IS BIGGER THEN THE REST OF THEM. THAT'S WHAT PROTIEN, VITAMIN'S AND ALOT OF OMEGA-3 WILL DO. 6 1/2 MONTH'S OLD AND HE IS ALREADY 56 LBS.

MINE IS NAMED .." NUKE " CAUSE HE DESTROYS EVERYTHING AROUND.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

true..... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 01:33 PM~7530161
> *I GOT THE RUNT OF MY LITTER. BUT NOW HE IS BIGGER THEN THE REST OF THEM. THAT'S WHAT PROTIEN, VITAMIN'S AND ALOT OF OMEGA-3 WILL DO. 6 1/2 MONTH'S OLD AND HE IS ALREADY 56 LBS.
> *


dammmmmmm.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 22 2007, 01:31 PM~7530155
> *dingy is ok.
> *


 true..... :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 01:33 PM~7530161
> *I GOT THE RUNT OF MY LITTER. BUT NOW HE IS BIGGER THEN THE REST OF THEM. THAT'S WHAT PROTIEN, VITAMIN'S AND ALOT OF OMEGA-3 WILL DO. 6 1/2 MONTH'S OLD AND HE IS ALREADY 56 LBS.
> 
> MINE IS NAMED .." NUKE "  CAUSE HE DESTROYS EVERYTHING AROUND.
> *


shiet biggs........................ NUKE.... heh... thats a badazz name


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 01:35 PM~7530178
> *shiet biggs........................ NUKE.... heh... thats a badazz name
> *


no shit.nuke.come here.hahah


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 12:35 PM~7530178
> *shiet biggs........................ NUKE.... heh... thats a badazz name
> *


MY BROTHER TURY NAMED HIM. AT FIRST I DIDNT LIKE IT BUT NOW I DO. HERE HE IS TO DATE.


----------



## IlDuce

hope you get a pup back KB jus remember u an the kids gotta keep ya head up ill quote dmx on this (yea it sounds corny) in 1 of his songs he says "Just let a dog roam an he'll find his way home" i wish you an ya famthe best of luck


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 01:40 PM~7530208
> *MY BROTHER TURY NAMED HIM. AT FIRST I DIDNT LIKE IT BUT NOW I DO. HERE HE IS TO DATE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats one badazz dog.... he's nice!


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S HOMIE .
HE'S A BLUE FAUN. HIS COLOR IS CHAMPAIGNE. IT TURN'S BLUE IN CERTAIN LIGHT.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I HAD A PIT BULL STOLEN FROM ME. HE WS A GOOD DOG, HIS NAME WAS BLANCO. HE WAS WHITE, WITH ONE BLUE AND ONE BROWN EYE, HAD 3 DOTS ON HIS EAR AND HE ALREADY HAD HIS TAIL CUT. BUT A FAKE ASS HOMIE JACKED HIM AT NIGHT  AND I MISS HIM


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 22 2007, 01:53 PM~7530288
> *I HAD A PIT BULL STOLEN FROM ME.  HE WS A GOOD DOG, HIS NAME WAS BLANCO.  HE WAS WHITE, WITH ONE BLUE AND ONE BROWN EYE, HAD 3 DOTS ON HIS EAR AND HE ALREADY HAD HIS TAIL CUT.  BUT A FAKE ASS HOMIE JACKED HIM AT NIGHT  AND I MISS HIM
> *


sorry to hear that vato.... kb(kustombuilder) had his stolen too... dont know if u read his post on the page before this......... yeah they are good dogs... very smart too....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 22 2007, 01:06 PM~7530347
> *sorry to hear that vato.... kb(kustombuilder) had his stolen too... dont know if u read his post on the page before this......... yeah they are good dogs... very smart too....
> *


YEAH. BLANCO HAD STUPID MOMENTS BUT VERY SMART :biggrin: .


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 22 2007, 02:10 PM~7530374
> *YEAH.  BLANCO HAD  STUPID MOMENTS BUT VERY SMART :biggrin: .
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

danm kb i hope u get him back... i know i love my dog to death.she also has had her stupid moments but she is very smart. she can tell any smal animal from another... she will kill any thing. i wont never let her go. i love that girl.


----------



## kustombuilder

thanks everybody.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 08:29 PM~7518380
> *:dunno:
> *


what? is that urs? hell i didnt know. i just wanna see more pics of it.


----------



## twinn

mini needs his rocks


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Anybody have any experience with testors sprays?

I'm having troubles with a candy red, I primed, then sprayed my silver base(2 coats), then the candy(2 coats), and I can't get the damn white lines to disappear. It's just laying down too thin I guess, I shook that can like a mother too.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Mar 22 2007, 06:22 PM~7531620
> *Anybody have any experience with testors sprays?
> 
> I'm having troubles with a candy red, I primed, then sprayed my silver base(2 coats), then the candy(2 coats), and I can't get the damn white lines to disappear.  It's just laying down too thin I guess, I shook that can like a mother too.
> *


i have experience with them, and i suggest to not use them, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7531258
> *what? is that urs? hell i didnt know. i just wanna see  more pics of it.
> *




























































here you go homie...enjoy 
sorry for being small i had to jack them from ryan's fotki. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nice. is there a way u can enlarge them?if not then ok


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 22 2007, 06:46 PM~7531787
> *damn those are a bit small... not to be picky, but  can u enlarge them?
> *


http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/menace_models/64_impala/


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 22 2007, 04:46 PM~7531787
> *damn those are a bit small... not to be picky, but  can u enlarge them?
> *


let me find some i'll post them later.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2007, 04:47 PM~7531796
> *http://public.fotki.com/1ofaknd/menace_models/64_impala/
> *


thank's ryan.


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 22 2007, 07:35 PM~7531712
> *i have experience with them, and i suggest to not use them, lol
> *


Yeah, just wish I knew that before. I should have just went to the local paint jobber for some real HoK.


----------



## wagonguy

> *someone pm'ed me about my GN grill... i deleted all my messages and now i dont have your address... please PM me again, and im sorry for the wait...
> *


TTT???


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 22 2007, 05:22 PM~7531997
> *TTT???
> *


pm sent


----------



## Linc

I saw someone here post a reply to taking apart glued parts by puting them in the freezer, does that realy work and if so how long do you leave them in the freezer for?


----------



## 79burider

sum litle indians tried to steal my dog in the fall i wish they would have cuz my dog woulda attacked them and i coulda kicked there ass for trying anyways and i ended up gettin her back after my dog chased away the little kids who tryed to get her i was so ready to fuck up those kids


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7534012
> *I saw someone here post a reply to taking apart glued parts by puting them in the freezer, does that realy work and if so how long do you leave them in the freezer for?
> *



i think its over night... im not sure...


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

WILL A HOPPIN HYDROS CHASSIS FIT THE MAISTO FRONT HOPPER. AND IF SO WHAT MOTORS :cheesy:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Mar 22 2007, 09:09 PM~7534012
> *I saw someone here post a reply to taking apart glued parts by puting them in the freezer, does that realy work and if so how long do you leave them in the freezer for?
> *



I put them in over night but a couple of hours will do the trick if you are in a hurry.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Mar 23 2007, 06:30 AM~7535265
> *I  put them in over night but a couple of hours will do the trick if you are in a hurry.
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

biggs i swear man that is my favorite car of all time. my 64 and its like 50 points behind urs out of 100. ovrall its way better than mine. its like mine, just a different colorand ur trunk opens different. mine is candy blue wit flakes in it. its actually the lowrider mag kit. i only used the picture decal that goes on the side. i drew a pic of it today and named it Angel Eyes.i dunno why, just thot it wuld be cool. i still need to clear it after i respray it tho.


----------



## zfelix

THE OLD AVATAR MADE A COME BACK 

<--------------------------

:0


----------



## MARINATE

THANKS MINI.....THE ROCKS WILL LOOK GOOD ON DAYTONS! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 hey marinate when u need the truck homie got everything just about finished just gotta paint the fan belt and put it and the fan on the interior and fix 2 hardlines in the bed but everythingis pretty much finished :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Mar 22 2007, 10:49 PM~7534366
> *sum litle indians tried to steal my dog in the fall i wish they would have  cuz my dog woulda attacked them and i coulda kicked there ass for trying anyways and i ended up gettin her back after my dog chased away the little kids who tryed to get her i was so ready to fuck up those kids
> *


 Couldn't you just use the words little kids instead of little indians ??? talk about profiling.

don v
( Big Indian )


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 06:09 PM~7538955
> *:0 hey  marinate when u need the truck homie got everything just about finished just gotta paint the fan belt and put it and the fan on the interior and fix 2 hardlines in the bed but everythingis pretty much finished :biggrin:
> *



ALRIGHT I'LL LET YOU KNOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2007, 05:13 PM~7538967
> *ALRIGHT I'LL LET YOU KNOW 2 WEEKS BEFORE THE SHOW!
> *


 i already got the shit to pack it up just LMK :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

I GOT A PROBLEM!!!!!!!


I Droped My Engine A Lil Bit So THe Distributer cap will clear the firewall cause if i didnt it would hit the aircleaner well when i droped the engine i totally forgot about the radiator hose now i got a few weeks to send this truck to AZ and i need a radiator hose so does anybody have one of the detailmaster flex radiator hoses or the steel braided ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 06:11 PM~7539236
> *I GOT A PROBLEM!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I Droped My Engine A Lil Bit So THe Distributer cap will clear the firewall cause if i didnt it would hit the aircleaner well when i droped the engine i totally forgot about the radiator hose now i got a few weeks to send this truck to AZ and i need a radiator hose so does anybody have one of the detailmaster flex radiator hoses or the steel braided ones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THANKS IN ADVANCE!
> *



how long you need? i got some braided, and i will throw it in with your package... (damn post office closed early today :angry: so i couldnt mail it out today)

so ya , tell me how long you need, and ill throw it in there!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 07:09 PM~7539522
> *how long you need? i got some braided, and i will throw it in with your package... (damn post office closed early today :angry: so i couldnt mail it out today)
> 
> so ya , tell me how long you need, and ill throw it in there!
> *



prolly an inch to be safe homie AND THANKS ONCE AGAIN BRO!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 23 2007, 07:13 PM~7539544
> *prolly an inch to be safe homie AND THANKS ONCE AGAIN BRO!!!!!!!!! :worship:
> *



YUP< its in the package, and WILL go out tommorow, since i dont have school lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

lol


----------



## wagonguy

I HAVE A QUESTION AND I NEED A QUICK ANSWER lol


with resin bodies do i clean it with warm water and soap, or what

(please dont say that bleche white stuff, cuz i cant find the damn stuff :angry: )


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what do u mean? ( i dont normally use resin )


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 23 2007, 07:43 PM~7539711
> *what do u mean? ( i dont normally use resin )
> *



you have to wash it really good b4 using it, so the toxins or somethign like that wont mess up the paint job!

i just need to know what to clean it with! lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 09:38 PM~7539683
> *I HAVE A QUESTION AND I NEED A QUICK ANSWER lol
> with resin bodies do i clean it with warm water and soap, or what
> 
> (please dont say that bleche white stuff, cuz i cant find the damn stuff :angry: )
> *


i usually wash it with CSC first, then rinse it and wash it with soap, then rinse again.


----------



## wagonguy

sweet!! thanx, i need to clean my300c panel b4 painting, so i can have it done b4 the stockton show!!!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Anyone use real HoK on their models(not walmart spray can)?

Do you have to bake it?


----------



## BiggC

I was checking out this guy's web page that does airbrushing and I found this. 






































I have seen this guy's work first hand and it's bad ass. I have a pic of a hood he did in my profile.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That hood is so badass!!! :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 23 2007, 11:50 PM~7540667
> *That hood is so badass!!!  :0  :0
> *


You can check out his other stuff "here"


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 23 2007, 09:53 PM~7540693
> *You can check out his other stuff "here"
> *



HE DOES SOME SICK ASS WORK!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think i reconize those flames on the 41... i think it was on overhaulin when the did a magnum.


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN CLOVIS GOT HIT BY A TORNADO LAST NIGHT. I'M FINE BUT IT COMPLETLY DESTROYED SOUTH OF TOWN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

DAMN


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 23 2007, 06:06 PM~7538942
> *THANKS MINI ..THE ROCKS ARE GREAT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midcanadalowriders

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 24 2007, 09:30 AM~7542365
> *DAMN CLOVIS GOT HIT BY A TORNADO LAST NIGHT.  I'M FINE BUT IT COMPLETLY DESTROYED SOUTH OF TOWN
> *



:0 :0 i heard there was many tornados, hope all is well.


----------



## caprice on dz

for the casters on here, whats my best way to mold this wheel from the 65 rivi kit?

















is it possible to do this as a one peice mold? I wasn't sure how to go about closing up the back, I tried the blue clay but it just squeezed out of the spokes.

phil


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 24 2007, 11:42 AM~7542897
> *:0  :0 i heard there was many tornados, hope all is well.
> *


YEAH WHERE GOOD. MY PRIMO'S ROOF ON HIS HOUSE BLEW OFF DURING THE WHOLE THING :0


----------



## caprice on dz

is the any special way to solder brass tubing together? I working on a custom frame for a truck but I'm having a hard time getting the solder to hold


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2007, 01:14 PM~7543294
> *is the any special way to solder brass tubing together? I working on a custom frame for a truck but I'm having a hard time getting the solder to hold
> *



Just like water line, you gotta make sure you ruff up both pieces and then use flux, which helps the sauder stick.......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2007, 11:52 AM~7542951
> *for the casters on here, whats my best way to mold this wheel from the 65 rivi kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to do this as a one peice mold? I wasn't sure how to go about closing up the back, I tried the blue clay but it just squeezed out of the spokes.
> 
> phil
> *


DAMN THOSE WHEELS ARE TIGHT :0


----------



## 79burider

:biggrin:








check it out my new stterin wheel cord


----------



## Pokey

Damn BuRider, you better go get some gas! :biggrin:

My dad has a steering wheel just like that in his boat, nice piece!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less

nice justin.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 23 2007, 08:38 PM~7539683
> *I HAVE A QUESTION AND I NEED A QUICK ANSWER lol
> with resin bodies do i clean it with warm water and soap, or what
> 
> (please dont say that bleche white stuff, cuz i cant find the damn stuff :angry: )
> *


Its called Wesleys tire cleaner


----------



## tyhodge07

so, i went to the motocross show tonight, and couldnt find parking n e where downtown, every garage was full every parking lot was full, so i found a spot in the arbys parking lot which was almost full, there were like 3 or 4 diffrent events goin on, basketball bein 1 of them, than an almost sold out motocross... well we come out to leave, parking lot empty but all the caddys, lexus', pretty much all the luxory cars.. cars been towed, we go to get the car out, 155 bucks, than i notcie the front bumper from the tow truck chipped chunks of paint off it, the back bumper molding which is black is now yellow down the center from i dont know what, so now we have to wait to figure out whats gonna go on, cuz i want my money back from it bein towed and the car fixed.. i wouldnt be to worried about it but the buick is a perfectly clean car, brand new lookin... u think ill get money back and shit paid for or nothing or what? :angry: :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 12:34 AM~7545930
> *so, i went to the motocross show tonight, and couldnt find parking n e where downtown, every garage was full every parking lot was full, so i found a spot in the arbys parking lot which was almost full, there were like 3 or 4 diffrent events goin on, basketball bein 1 of them, than an almost sold out motocross... well we come out to leave, parking lot empty but all the caddys, lexus', pretty much all the luxory cars.. cars been towed, we go to get the car out, 155 bucks, than i notcie the front bumper from the tow truck chipped chunks of paint off it, the back bumper molding which is black is now yellow down the center from i dont know what, so now we have to wait to figure out whats gonna go on, cuz i want my money back from it bein towed and the car fixed.. i wouldnt be to worried about it but the buick is a perfectly clean car, brand new lookin... u think ill get money back and shit paid for or nothing or what? :angry: :dunno:
> *


Good luck, if they're like the tow companys around here you'll end up having to take it to court.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 24 2007, 11:40 PM~7545944
> *Good luck, if they're like the tow companys around here you'll end up having to take it to court.
> *


we will too, cuz its bs it was towed in the beginning, there was absolutely no where to park, theres a shit load of constuction downtown here, we got pics of the car before, we've had the car like 3 months, and now got it back fucked up... were the second owner, the owners before owned it since brand new than we got it off them, garage kept, clean ass car.. when my lincoln got towed, which was on a flat bed truck, they fucked the whole back end up, i couldnt do shit cuz i had no insurance, it sat so low i told them they couldnt tow it, i offered to drive it there so nothin happened :angry:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2007, 12:52 PM~7542951
> *for the casters on here, whats my best way to mold this wheel from the 65 rivi kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it possible to do this as a one peice mold? I wasn't sure how to go about closing up the back, I tried the blue clay but it just squeezed out of the spokes.
> 
> phil
> *


dog them rims look like deep dish swangaz(elbows, 84's... fo fo's) rims peepz ride out here in texas.... they ight.. i rather roll d'z though


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 25 2007, 01:37 AM~7546188
> *dog them rims look like deep dish swangaz(elbows, 84's... fo fo's) rims peepz ride out here in texas.... they ight.. i rather roll d'z though
> *


I wanna make a fewsets of these for some old school stuff I have planned


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 25 2007, 10:11 AM~7547037
> *I wanna make a fewsets of these for some old school stuff I have planned
> *


koo koo i forgot some of the ol skoo spokes looked like these too....


----------



## LowandBeyond

At my granny's house today. Decided to look for a few old ass toys. :cheesy: 

Didn't dig too hard. Found a OG caprice/impala

















ready for a makeover. :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2007, 07:22 PM~7548911
> *At my granny's house today.  Decided to look for a few old ass toys.  :cheesy:
> 
> Didn't dig too hard.  Found a OG caprice/impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for a makeover.  :biggrin:
> *


Cast it lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 25 2007, 05:22 PM~7548911
> *At my granny's house today.  Decided to look for a few old ass toys.  :cheesy:
> 
> Didn't dig too hard.  Found a OG caprice/impala
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready for a makeover.  :biggrin:
> *


yes cast it, i want that for real pm me :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

is ne 1 elses LIL fucked up, mine keeps loggin me out, wont let me click on quick reply (does nothing when i do) same with the smilies, does nothin


----------



## tyhodge07

who do you guys have winnin the ncaa championship, me n my buddy started one before it started, i got 3 of the 4 in the final 4 he's got 1, i got georgetown and florida playin in the championship with georgetown victorious


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 10:58 PM~7551166
> *is ne 1 elses LIL fucked up, mine keeps loggin me out, wont let me click on quick reply (does nothing when i do) same with the smilies, does nothin
> *


Maybe the server is sick of you talkin' about David's ding ding..........


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 26 2007, 12:01 AM~7551180
> *Maybe the server is sick of you talkin' about David's ding ding..........
> *


:uh: i wasnt the one talkin about ding ding, dave brought it up in the beginning when i was talkin to someone else, not even him :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 11:02 PM~7551186
> *:uh: i wasnt the one talkin about ding ding, dave brought it up in the beginning when i was talkin to someone else, not even him :roflmao:
> *


Okay man, you just keep telling yourself that. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 26 2007, 12:05 AM~7551196
> *Okay man, you just keep telling yourself that.  :biggrin:
> *


havent told myself that, just what i read


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 22 2007, 06:44 PM~7532556
> *he customized it to be shorter, everything seems to be shorter in his life :0 :biggrin:
> *



Hmmm........okay man, whatever you say. 


:biggrin: 



I'm just messin' with ya bro!


----------



## BODINE

havent done anything to models in a few day ,,,,had flu or bronchitis,,,i think ,,,,,,,,,,SUCKS!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 26 2007, 12:13 AM~7551225
> *Hmmm........okay man, whatever you say.
> :biggrin:
> I'm just messin' with ya bro!
> *


:roflmao: who said i was referring to what ur thinkin u got a nsaty mind towards david :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

anyone have one of these?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:19 AM~7551251
> *anyone have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea i cant remember who built that one tho, turnd out pretty nice tho


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 11:20 PM~7551256
> *yea i cant remember who built that one tho, turnd out pretty nice tho
> *


I THINKS LONNIE BUILT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 25 2007, 11:01 PM~7551180
> *Maybe the server is sick of you talkin' about David's ding ding..........
> *



ding ding lover, ding ding lover. :biggrin: JK. I cracked the fuck up when I read that. LMMFAO!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2007, 12:50 AM~7551382
> *ding ding lover,  ding ding lover.    :biggrin:  JK.  I cracked the fuck up when I read that. LMMFAO!
> *


cast the 2 door


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 25 2007, 11:55 PM~7551411
> *cast the 2 door
> *



I got 2-3 more of them there. I just didn't feel like diging thru all the old toy boxes I have there, from when I was a kid and lived there. I find another, you'll be the 1st to know. We'll I wanna find 2 more. I'm gonna leave one alone and spray the other and add either just revell lowrider wheels or the whole chassie if I can.  

this is probally the same as the MT dew car. Its a 1980 chevy made by ertl.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2007, 01:00 AM~7551426
> *I got 2-3 more of them there.  I just didn't feel like diging thru all the old toy boxes I have there, from when I was a kid and lived there.  I find another,  you'll be the 1st to know.  We'll I wanna find 2 more.  I'm gonna leave one alone and spray the other and add either just revell lowrider wheels or the whole chassie if I can.
> 
> this is probally the same as the MT dew car.  Its a 1980 chevy made by ertl.
> *


:thumbsup:
i think it is the same as the mt dew car, cuz it looks pretty damn close if not, i know there was the mt dew car than there was a red with like a 44 or an 8 on it if i remember right


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 12:05 AM~7551437
> *:thumbsup:
> i think it is the same as the mt dew car, cuz it looks pretty damn close if not, i know there was the mt dew car than there was a red with like a 44 or an 8 on it if i remember right
> *


Up until I founf it I was thinking it was a big back window like the 77-79.   Ohwell, this one will do. I'll hit you up whenever I find more.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 26 2007, 01:09 AM~7551449
> *Up until I founf it I was thinking it was a big back window like the 77-79.      Ohwell,  this one will do.  I'll hit you up whenever I find more.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0
http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTWHEELS-1965-CHEVY-I...0QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 12:15 AM~7551465
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTWHEELS-1965-CHEVY-I...0QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i have one of those but different color


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2007, 01:17 AM~7551471
> *i have one of those but different color
> *


look pretty nice for a diecast...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2007, 12:17 AM~7551471
> *i have one of those but different color
> *


I used to have both. I still got the purple one. The white one got robbed of it wheels and never heard of again.


----------



## tyhodge07

my comps runnin weird tonight :angry:


----------



## BODINE

a little dusty and back wheels are somewhere,,,,,took graphics off one side


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 26 2007, 01:36 AM~7551513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a little dusty and back wheels are somewhere,,,,,took graphics off one side
> *


:0 i like the color and looks better without the graphics, finish takin them graphics off than throw the rims back on and let it collect more dust :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 25 2007, 10:19 PM~7551251
> *anyone have one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE ONE SEALED, IF YOUR INTERESTED.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 26 2007, 12:15 AM~7551465
> *:0
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOTWHEELS-1965-CHEVY-I...0QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I WANT ONE THAT IS USED FOR PARTS SO I CAN TAKE THAT STEERING WHEEL OFF :biggrin: .


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i used to have one of those. my favorite thing about it was the adjustable suspension and the swivel seats. i got it when i was like 7 or 8.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 08:48 AM~7552715
> *i used to have one of those. my favorite thing about it was the adjustable suspension and the swivel seats. i got it when i was like 7 or 8.
> *


I WANTED THE BOMBITA THAT THEY HAD :biggrin: .


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 06:52 AM~7552097
> *I HAVE ONE SEALED, IF YOUR INTERESTED.
> *



hey beto... how much for that van and trailer?


----------



## kustombuilder

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328168

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC*  :ugh: :ugh: *THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man it has no side wall on the tires ! You would mess them wheels up really easy on the roads we have here in MO ! LOL!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: :barf: THAT SHITS UGLY AS FUCK :barf: :barf: I WOULDN'T MIND HAVING THAT CADDY IN THE BACK GROUND :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, i would love to have that car.... BUT NOT WITH THOSE DAMN RIMS!!!
 

wayy too big


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOD DAMN


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GRACIAS A DIOS it is not street legal!!!!!

I don't see that piece of caca being DOT approved...


----------



## drnitrus

yuk

that is just getting out of hand


----------



## 1ofaknd

how many damn times do we have to see this thing quoted....it was more then enough the first time!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## kustombuilder

ok.which one of you clowns is going to make the relica.come on.i know somebody is saying.dam thats sweet.whio is it?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aye papi!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't have anything important to say, but i'm going to quote this picture anyway just because


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 26 2007, 12:19 PM~7553783
> *I don't have anything important to say, but i'm going to quote this picture anyway just because
> *


preach it brother.


----------



## radicalplastic09

its me...... :roflmao: :roflmao: i think a scale rim to that on a model would be an actual 13x7


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 10:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats a kids playground on them rims, i can see kids flippin all over them rims like the monkey bars


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

people just like quoting this ugly ass car. so i think its established that a lot of us dont like it so we can stop quoting.""


----------



## 79burider

sum people have to much money or to many old ladys to steal purses from :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

:0 donk??


----------



## drnitrus

OG Donk


----------



## 79burider

fo sho


----------



## radicalplastic09

it looks like they wrapped a 1/2" thick piece of rubber those "rims" and cut some grooves


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 79burider

what wheel compamy do u think made those never heard of anyone making 40"


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

looks like they took some brutus blades and exended them. as for the tires, i dunno.


----------



## Mr Biggs

88mcls. the lincoln is a 79 and it will be casted soon... just need's alot of work done to it. before it's proper.


----------



## 1ofaknd

page 420!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

puff, puff, give.. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

PAST THAT SHIT.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ill bet that by the end of the year this topic will have at least 2,000 pages seeing how fast a page goes to another


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 01:50 PM~7554843
> *puff, puff, give.. :biggrin:
> *


let me hit that shit cuz u fuckin up the rotation.






just kiddin


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 01:53 PM~7554873
> *let me hit that shit cuz u fuckin up the rotation.
> just kiddin
> *


do like a quarter back and pass that shit..... :biggrin: 

i was going to build a bad ass lowrider today ,,, but i got high.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was gonna clean my room, but hen i got high


then i was gonna go to school, but i got hiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## Mr Biggs

WANA GET HIGH. DON'T FORGET YOUR TOWEL.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aint that the truth


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 02:42 PM~7554772
> *88mcls. the lincoln is a 79 and it will be casted soon... just need's alot of work done to it. before it's proper.
> *


hurry up then.not that i ever build shit.but urry up anyways. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2007, 02:03 PM~7554970
> *hurry up then.not that i ever build shit.but urry up anyways. :biggrin:
> *



WHAT DO YOU WAN'T ME TO DO.????????????? :biggrin: IT SOUND'S LIKE YOUR HOLDING IN THAT WEED.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 03:06 PM~7554997
> *WHAT DO YOU WAN'T ME TO DO.????????????? :biggrin: IT SOUND'S LIKE YOUR HOLDING IN THAT WEED.
> *


how many times do i have to tell you.its medical weed. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

aaaaaaayay!u took ma joint! quit fuckin up te rotation! biggs, me, then u, then back to biggs. it aint biggs, u then me!



lol J/K


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

iiiiii se ddiifent colaaaaaaaaaaas oh shit! im blackin oooooout!


----------



## kustombuilder

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

EY WHERE AM I IN THIS ROTATION :angry: . CAUSE I WANNA GET HIGH :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u can have it after kb man. we all have to stimulate our minds man. im gonna hit the bong like cheech and chong for a minute, then il be back.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 03:20 PM~7555118
> *u can have it after kb man. we all have to stimulate our minds man. im gonna hit the bong like cheech and chong for a minute, then il be back.
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oooooooooooo yeeeeeeaaaa


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey man i think biggs had a blackout man! where did he go?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 02:20 PM~7555118
> *u can have it after kb man. we all have to stimulate our minds man. im gonna hit the bong like cheech and chong for a minute, then il be back.
> *


:biggrin: ORALE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

BIGGS ARE ALRIGHT I DON'T THINK YOU WHERE SUPPOSED TO HIT THAT HARD MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 26 2007, 02:35 PM~7555248
> *BIGGS ARE ALRIGHT I DON'T THINK YOU WHERE SUPPOSED TO HIT THAT HARD MAN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BREATH, IN AND OUT, IN, AND OUT AND QUIT COUGHIN


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 02:40 PM~7555292
> *
> *


uffin: uffin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

big vato, when biggs passes out, we should stuff him in th trunk of your monte


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 02:48 PM~7555357
> *big vato, when biggs passes out, we should stuff him in th trunk of your monte
> *


AND THEN WHAT TOSS HIM IN THE RIVER :biggrin:, EVEN BETTER DROP HIM OFF IN THE MIDDLE OF NO WHERE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

some thin like that i was thinkin the sewer but that works,


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WASN'T THINKING ABOUT SEWER. WE COULD THROW HIM IN CLOVIS'S POLLUTED LAKE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ahh, that would be fun


----------



## ElMonte74'

YES IT WOULD. BUT THEN WE WOULD HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT HIM BECOMING A MUTANT AND COMING AFTER US TO KILL US AND MAN I DON'T WANNA DIE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

there is that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think the river would work better


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEAH LETS DO THAT . DOES ANYONE HAVE A 76 CAPRICE GRILL THEY DONT NEED. THE REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE MY GRILL IS FUCKED UP NOW CAUSE FORGOT TO TAKE IT OFF WHEN I WAS PAINTING :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

hey hey.you guys need to calm down.biggs has some good resins coming out.them dump him. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

we were just playin with u


----------



## ElMonte74'

OR WHERE WE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hmmmm.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 26 2007, 04:08 PM~7555536
> *OR WHERE WE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 26 2007, 12:19 PM~7553783
> *I don't have anything important to say, but i'm going to quote this picture anyway just because
> *


lol


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2007, 03:07 PM~7555014
> *how many times do i have to tell you.its medical weed. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 26 2007, 03:30 PM~7555678
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do u seriously smoke that? me, biggs, and vato were playin but are u 4 real


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 26 2007, 04:33 PM~7555707
> *do u seriously smoke that? me, biggs, and vato were playin but are u 4 real
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 11:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN I JUST SAW THIS I LIKE HIGH RIDERS BUT 26S ARE MY LIMIT


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 26 2007, 05:30 PM~7555678
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AH THE GOOD OLD DAYS J/K


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 26 2007, 04:30 PM~7555678
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BASTARD SENT SOME IN MY PACKAGE


----------



## urjustamemory

I am wondering how hard it will be to do a ghost image? I am going to be painting a model in green to blue flip flop paint and want to put a mural on the hood but I want it to look like there is nothing on the hood until you look real close.


----------



## BiggC

Heres a video of that ugly ass Regal on 40's"



Poor power steering pump don't wanna turn them big ass wheels LOL!!


----------



## Day1Hustla

That has gotta be the ugliest, dumbest, most ridiculas thing I have ever seen!!! Why would someone do something like that to a regal!


----------



## Linc

What a waist of a perfectly good car! :barf:


----------



## betoscustoms

:biggrin: TO EACH HIS OWN :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

DON'T YOU THINK IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY INTO A CAR YOU WOULD AT LEAST UPGRADE THE STEERING PUMP AND MAKE IT HYDRAULIC OR SOMETHING. SORRY PRIMO THAT SHIT IS UGGGLY.. AND HE SHOULD TAKE THE AIR PLANE PROPS BACK TO THE AIRPORT WHERE HE STOLE THEM FROM. HOW MANY OF HIS HOMIE'S HAD TO JUMP THE FENCE AND TAKE THEM. 
AND I BET YOU HE STILL LIVE'S AT HIS MOMA'S HOUSE.


----------



## pancho1969

I THINK THE REGAL LOOKS COOL HE'S ON TOP OF THE RIM SIZE GAME FOR SURE BUT WITH THE COST OF THE WHEELS HE SHOULD OF BEEFED UP HIS STEERTING SYSTEM (NOT TRING TO HATE) 

BIGGS BEAT ME TO THE STEERING PROBLEM :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

DON'T GET ME WRONG PRIMO, I HATE IT TOO, BUT I'M SURE HE HATES WHAT I DRIVE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7557151
> *DON'T GET ME WRONG PRIMO, I HATE IT TOO, BUT I'M SURE HE HATES WHAT I DRIVE  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND. HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PUT $20,000 OR MORE WORTH OF RIM. ON A 2,000 CAR.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 06:28 PM~7557217
> *I JUST DON'T UNDERSTAND. HOW ARE YOU GOING TO PUT $20,000  OR MORE WORTH OF RIM. ON A 2,000 CAR.
> *


HE PAID $900.00 FOR THE CAR AND $2000.00 FOR DECALS.......


----------



## vengence

i still think its ugly,then again ill stick with traditional,

no bigger than 14's


----------



## Mr Biggs

AND NEXT I THINK WE WILL SEE THEM PUT 13'S ON BIGFOOT..


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 09:16 PM~7557114
> *DON'T YOU THINK IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY INTO A CAR YOU WOULD AT LEAST UPGRADE THE STEERING PUMP AND MAKE IT HYDRAULIC OR SOMETHING.  SORRY PRIMO THAT SHIT IS UGGGLY.. AND HE SHOULD TAKE THE AIR PLANE PROPS BACK TO THE AIRPORT WHERE HE STOLE THEM FROM.  HOW MANY OF HIS HOMIE'S HAD TO JUMP THE FENCE AND TAKE THEM.
> AND I BET YOU HE STILL LIVE'S AT HIS MOMA'S HOUSE.
> *


Not to mention the flat black undercarriage, at least paint it or chrome it a little :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 26 2007, 07:41 PM~7557335
> *Not to mention the flat black undercarriage, at least paint it or chrome it a little  :uh:
> *


X-2 I SEE YOU FEEL MY PAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 09:16 PM~7557114
> *DON'T YOU THINK IF YOU PUT THAT MUCH MONEY INTO A CAR YOU WOULD AT LEAST UPGRADE THE STEERING PUMP AND MAKE IT HYDRAULIC OR SOMETHING.  SORRY PRIMO THAT SHIT IS UGGGLY.. AND HE SHOULD TAKE THE AIR PLANE PROPS BACK TO THE AIRPORT WHERE HE STOLE THEM FROM.  HOW MANY OF HIS HOMIE'S HAD TO JUMP THE FENCE AND TAKE THEM.
> AND I BET YOU HE STILL LIVE'S AT HIS MOMA'S HOUSE.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Somebody tell me where are the brakes at?

lol the power steering pump was tryin it's damnedest guys, the belt couldn't handle the load hahaha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

today really had some RANDOM SHIT goin on in here....


----------



## FWDFleetwood

yeah no shit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 26 2007, 06:47 AM~7553085
> *SAW THIS IN THE OFF TOPIC   :ugh:  :ugh: THEY SAID ITS SITTIN ON 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea... and wtf is that shit..... would somebody direct the bastard to the nearest 4X4 truck shop??????


----------



## stilldownivlife

im to each his own also but damn man 
that thing just aint right :nosad:


but atleast it is just a regal and not an old chevy or somethin


----------



## Mr Biggs

CHECK THIS DUDE OUT HE'S BAD AS FUCK.

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=240147&cache=1


----------



## King Josh

i need help,i am stuck on something,i painted a monte carlo flip flop red/blue but the blue is darker than the interior but the red matches it just fine but i want to add some custom graphics painted on the car to bring out the car more but i want to know whether i go lowrider style or old school pinstriping style,can you help me out??


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 12:29 AM~7559190
> *CHECK THIS DUDE OUT HE'S BAD AS FUCK.
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=240147&cache=1
> *


lol..... pretty koo.... duh du duh duh du inspector gadgett.... wut up b iggs!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 01:29 AM~7559190
> *CHECK THIS DUDE OUT HE'S BAD AS FUCK.
> 
> http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=240147&cache=1
> *


That was cool as fuck!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:32 PM~7559201
> *lol..... pretty koo.... duh du duh duh du inspector gadgett....  wut up b iggs!
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE AT THE PAD CHILLING.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 12:37 AM~7559215
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE AT THE PAD CHILLING.
> *


koo koo say bro rememeber the other we were talkin bout our dogs..... i finally got a pic of mines wanna peep em??


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:39 PM~7559225
> *koo koo say bro rememeber the other we were talkin bout our dogs..... i finally got a pic of mines wanna peep em??
> *


PUT'EM UP


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:39 PM~7559225
> *koo koo say bro rememeber the other we were talkin bout our dogs..... i finally got a pic of mines wanna peep em??
> *


POST'EM UP


----------



## Mr Biggs

CHECK THIS 11 YEAR OLD OUT SHE CAN HANG WITH THE BEST OF THEM.

http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?gid=1090...1&vid=297725&p=


----------



## Txfleetwood82

thats my boy "g"


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:45 PM~7559247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats my boy "g"
> *


NICE, HOW OLD IS HE...?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

be 4 in june


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:50 PM~7559269
> *be 4 in june
> *


MINE IS 7 MONTH'S OLD AND WEIGHS 60LBS


----------



## Txfleetwood82

yeah u told me... he's clean! :biggrin: ......... mines about 60 sumwhere around there... stocky though.....


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 12:56 AM~7559289
> *yeah u told me...  he's clean!  :biggrin: .........  mines about 60 sumwhere around there... stocky though.....
> *


kinda short n stocky


----------



## Txfleetwood82

BY THE WAY HOMIE.... THAT LIL GIRL CAN SING.... SHE CAN HANG WITH THEM AMERICAN IDOLS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

i wish he would stop at 60lbs but i know he is going to get much bigger. the little bastard is already bulling people around, trying to push his weight.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 26 2007, 11:59 PM~7559297
> *BY THE WAY HOMIE.... THAT LIL GIRL CAN SING.... SHE CAN HANG WITH THEM AMERICAN IDOLS  :biggrin:
> *


yup she got's some pipe's on her.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

HEHE... LIL BIG NUKE :biggrin: ........ I THINK IM'A START CUTTIN MY REAR DOOR ON MY 300, HOMIE LOWNBEYOND WAS LIKE SHOULDVE DONE A 2 DOOR.... I WAS THINKIN THAT I SHOULDVE... BUT I WAS SCARD I WOULD MESS UP BUT I JUS WANTED TO DO SOMETHING BASIC WITH A FEW MODS.... NEXT TIME...


----------



## Mr Biggs

THAT'S WHAT I DID TO MY 300.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That girl can sing !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

:0 DAMMNNN....... MAKES ME WANNA STEP ON MY SHIT LOL......... DID U EXTEND UR REAR END TOO?????? KINDA LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 01:14 AM~7559326
> *THAT'S WHAT I DID TO MY 300.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DAMMNNN....... MAKES ME WANNA STEP ON MY SHIT LOL......... DID U EXTEND UR REAR END TOO?????? KINDA LOOKS LIKE IT


----------



## Txfleetwood82

AHHHHHHHHHH I SEEEE..... SHORTEND IT


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 12:20 AM~7559340
> *:0  DAMMNNN.......  MAKES ME WANNA STEP ON MY SHIT LOL......... DID U EXTEND UR REAR END TOO?????? KINDA LOOKS LIKE IT
> *


NO ..JUST THE WAY I CUT THE BODY. IT HAS A BODY SECTION ON THE BACK SO IT LOOK'S LONGER.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 01:23 AM~7559351
> *AHHHHHHHHHH I SEEEE..... SHORTEND IT
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BIGGS you better get t o sleep ! You Know you were up late last night and felt like shit today ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 12:25 AM~7559358
> *
> *


 :nono: IT'S AN OPTICAL ILLUSION.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 12:20 AM~7559340
> *:0  DAMMNNN.......  MAKES ME WANNA STEP ON MY SHIT LOL......... *



X2. His shit makes me drool all over myself like a tard. Then I wanna give all my shit away.  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 12:26 AM~7559364
> *BIGGS  you  better    get  t o  sleep !    You  Know    you  were    up  late    last  night  and  felt    like  shit  today !  LOL!
> *


i worked 7 day this week. i was tired but sleept all day now i can't sleep.


----------



## Mr Biggs

here is what im going after..


----------



## Txfleetwood82

I HATE DAYS LIKE THAT.... WELL THEN AGAIN IT DONT MATTER........ LOL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN BRO........ MEANT U CONVERTED IT TO A REAL 2 DOOR... I C IT HOW U PUT THE TOP BACK ON AND HOW THE REAR END IS....... ITS SWEETT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 27 2007, 12:33 AM~7559384
> *I HATE DAYS LIKE THAT.... WELL THEN AGAIN IT DONT MATTER........ LOL YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN BRO........ MEANT U CONVERTED IT TO A REAL 2 DOOR... I C IT HOW U PUT THE TOP BACK ON AND HOW THE REAR END IS....... ITS SWEETT!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 set your mind and build it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

can/does somebody cast that front clip to convert the 76? the grill, headlights and bumpers are available chrome from modelhaus but you'd need that clip...

i'm sure a lot of people would buy.....


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 01:35 AM~7559387
> * set your mind and build it.
> *


I NEED TO FIND MY MIND FIRST LOL.......... :roflmao: NAH JUS PLAYIN....... AND IF U MESS UP DONT GIVE UP!!!... USED TO DO THAT, BUT NOW.... GOTTA KEEP ON MOVIN....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2007, 12:38 AM~7559396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can/does somebody cast that front clip to convert the 76? the grill, headlights and bumpers are available chrome from modelhaus but you'd need that clip...
> 
> i'm sure a lot of people would buy.....
> *


Nope, you'll have to just buy a '75 Caprice kit/promo like the one pictured.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> quote=DOUBLE-O,Jan 1 2007, 11:03 PM~6880058]
> quote=brownstylez8,Aug 14 2006, 10:16 AM~5964624]


[/quote]
[/quote]
clean truck............


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2007, 12:38 AM~7559396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can/does somebody cast that front clip to convert the 76? the grill, headlights and bumpers are available chrome from modelhaus but you'd need that clip...
> 
> i'm sure a lot of people would buy.....
> *


doesn't lokk like it will be to hard to just fill-in the gap between the light and the grill,, an maybe just a thin peace of plastic for the bottom of the grille..........
????????????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Mar 27 2007, 03:01 AM~7559589
> *doesn't lokk like it will be to hard to just fill-in the gap between the light and the grill,, an maybe just a thin peace of plastic for the bottom of the grille..........
> ????????????????
> *



ones got round lights and the other is square. That looks to be the hardest part.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 03:22 AM~7559608
> *ones got round lights and the other is square.  That looks to be the hardest part.
> *


maybe just round-off the coners a lil'bit......
???????


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 26 2007, 03:42 PM~7554772
> *88mcls. the lincoln is a 79 and it will be casted soon... just need's alot of work done to it. before it's proper.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech

anybody have a 59 impy windshield they can part with??? vert or hard top, either one??? :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 06:22 AM~7559873
> *anybody have a 59 impy windshield they can part with??? vert or hard top, either one???  :ugh:
> *












I got ya, if you still need one. PM me your addy.  
There is alittle spot of glue on the bottom, but you can't see it in the car.


----------



## modeltech

sweet!! you the man!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok, so i'll just order the 75 caprice parts from modelhaus and try myself.... just thought it would be a nice conversion like the ls monte


----------



## ElMonte74'

DO ANY OF THE HOPPIN HYDRO FRAMES COME WITH THE MOTORS ALREADY ATTACHED OR DO YOU HAVE TO PUT THEM ON YOURSELF. THE REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE AFTER I'M DONE BUILDING MY CAPRICE I WAS GONNA REDO MY MAISTO HOPPER AND I WAS GONNA USE THE Dancer Chassis with 3-wheel T's. OH AND DOES ANY KNOW HOW TO MAKE PEGASUS 1113 STAY ON THE BAR FOR THE WHEELS HERES A PIC OF WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. I CANT MAKE THEM STAY ON :angry: WITH OUT USING TAPE


----------



## radicalplastic09

did you wrap the tape around the end of the bar


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 27 2007, 12:56 PM~7562446
> *did you wrap the tape around the end of the bar
> *


YEAH AND IT WINDS UP RIPPING THE TAPE


----------



## midcanadalowriders

lol........check this out. power wheels escalade......slightly modified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZGiGtC832s


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 27 2007, 01:25 PM~7561777
> *DO ANY OF THE HOPPIN HYDRO FRAMES COME WITH THE MOTORS ALREADY ATTACHED OR DO YOU HAVE TO PUT THEM ON YOURSELF.  THE REASON I ASK IS BECAUSE AFTER I'M DONE BUILDING MY CAPRICE I WAS GONNA REDO MY MAISTO HOPPER AND I WAS GONNA USE THE Dancer Chassis with 3-wheel T's.  OH AND DOES ANY KNOW HOW TO MAKE PEGASUS 1113 STAY ON THE BAR FOR THE WHEELS HERES A PIC OF WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT.  I CANT MAKE THEM STAY ON  :angry: WITH OUT USING TAPE
> 
> 
> *


yes, they make kits that are pre-wired, as well as plain chassis that come with ubars or t sliders.

if you're wheels are lose, use a piece of styrene rod into the hole of the wheel, and then drill it out to the proper size for the axle.


----------



## ElMonte74'

THANKS 1 OF A KIND. BUT I FOUND THAT MASKING TAPE BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 27 2007, 04:20 PM~7563215
> *THANKS 1 OF A KIND.  BUT I FOUND THAT MASKING TAPE BETTER :biggrin:
> *


you were just saying how it sucked and ripped the tape 

probably be better off to just get the proper size metal rod from a hobby shop and cut your own axles


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 27 2007, 02:24 PM~7563247
> *you were just saying how it sucked and ripped the tape
> 
> probably be better off to just get the proper size metal rod from a hobby shop and cut your own axles
> *


THAT WAS REGULAR SCOTCH TAPE I' USING MASKIGH TAPE CAUSE I FOUND OUT WHEN USING IT, IT WAS STRONGER THAN SCOTCH :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN I HATE BEING SICK THEN I TYPE LIKE SHIT ^^


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEy Just a headz up i shipped out 


T-Jay -----VW
Lonnie----- 2 parts trucks
Big Dogg -- Big body 4dr caddy 
Solo ------ Cutlass 

They were all shipped express Prioty 2 days ! 

Everyone that i owe has been shipped except customers in progress !

Beto
1ofakind
lowandbeyond 
and 
MEXICAN RESIN MINICASTER! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 02:37 PM~7563372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

do they make a mazda b series mini truck :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

I Might Be Gettin Rid Of My Lac Locally Cause Im Workin On A Deal For a 66 Impala SS 2 door HT All O.G. Never Cut :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 03:49 PM~7563493
> *HEy    Just  a  headz  up    i  shipped  out
> T-Jay  -----VW
> Lonnie----- 2  parts  trucks
> Big Dogg -- Big  body  4dr  caddy
> Solo ------ Cutlass
> 
> They    were  all  shipped  express  Prioty  2 days  !
> 
> Everyone  that  i  owe  has  been  shipped  except    customers  in  progress !
> 
> Beto
> 1ofakind
> lowandbeyond
> and
> MEXICAN RESIN MINICASTER! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Black 78 MC

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Later guys ! I am taking this night off to get some stuff cleaned up and ready to work tommrow ! SO NIGHT CREW behave and i will lookin before i go to sleep ! PEACE OUT BITCHES !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 07:58 PM~7565711
> *Later  guys  !  I  am taking  this    night  off  to  get  some  stuff  cleaned  up  and  ready    to  work  tommrow !  SO  NIGHT  CREW    behave  and  i  will  lookin  before  i  go  to  sleep !    PEACE  OUT  BITCHES !
> *


BYE MINI :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 08:58 PM~7565711
> *Later  guys  !  I  am taking  this    night  off  to  get  some  stuff  cleaned  up  and  ready    to  work  tommrow !  SO  NIGHT  CREW    behave  and  i  will  lookin  before  i  go  to  sleep !    PEACE  OUT  BITCHES !
> *


KICK ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 07:58 PM~7565711
> *Later  guys  !  I  am taking  this    night  off  to  get  some  stuff  cleaned  up  and  ready    to  work  tommrow !   SO  NIGHT  CREW    behave  and  i  will  lookin  before  i  go  to  sleep !    PEACE  OUT  BITCHES !
> *



We don't know how to do that! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 27 2007, 11:36 PM~7567003
> *We don't know how to do that!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Txfleetwood82

WUTTTTTTTTUPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 27 2007, 04:53 PM~7563901
> *do they make a mazda b series mini truck :dunno:
> *


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 27 2007, 03:53 PM~7563901
> *do they make a mazda b series mini truck :dunno:
> *



I don't believe so, but it would be kick ass if they did.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 27 2007, 03:53 PM~7563901
> *do they make a mazda b series mini truck :dunno:
> *


if they don't make it build it.."OH SHIT" my bad. im telling that to the wrong guy.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 27 2007, 03:39 PM~7564114
> *I Might Be Gettin Rid Of My Lac Locally Cause Im Workin On A Deal For a 66 Impala SS 2 door HT All O.G. Never Cut :biggrin:
> *


nice bro. i had a 66 impala, we rebuilt the motor in it original 350. all the body work was clean even the front grill was all straight also had the original black licence plates, the only flaw was that the interior was shity and was lifted before  . DAMN, should of never of sold it, come to find out the guy who bought it wrecked the the rear end :angry: , so he has it sittin in his back yard, probably about 4 years now.


----------



## 408models

*HELP!!**any body know what year the caddilac lowrider model might be, or does any body have pics of one of those real cadi dash boards look like. Not sure what year to do a search for. I just want to see what they look like so i know what to paint what color. From what i here theres alot of wood on there. LKM.*


----------



## Mr Biggs

1991 fleetwood brougham 4 door.. they never made a car like the model. i took the 91 4 door and modify all the molding and fron clip to fit the real car.


----------



## MARINATE

I ALREADY TOLD YOU 408 90-92 DASH DOGGY..COME ON MAN


----------



## 408models

ALRIGHT HOMIES THANKS :biggrin: 

Hey biggs so the model can be any year its silimar too???

Heres what i found :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 28 2007, 09:54 AM~7568820
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES THANKS :biggrin:
> 
> Hey biggs so the model can be any year its silimar too???
> 
> Heres what i found  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup any car from 85 to 91. that pic has a digital dash so it's a 91.


----------



## 408models




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 08:18 AM~7567816
> *if they don't make it build it.."OH SHIT" my bad. im telling that to the wrong guy.
> 
> *


how could i build it.. there would be alot of work involved and what truck would be best to go off of, a hilux :dunno:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 28 2007, 08:37 AM~7568285
> *nice bro. i had a 66 impala, we rebuilt the motor in it original 350. all the body work was clean even the front grill was all straight also had the original black licence plates, the only flaw was that the interior was shity and was lifted before  . DAMN, should of never of sold it, come to find out the guy who bought it wrecked the the rear end :angry: , so he has it sittin in his back yard, probably about 4 years now.
> *



this 66 been in the family for years it was an uncals but then he passed away and left it to his sister and now she wants to get rid of it its cherry as hell just been painted interior is straight O.G. southern california car all stock :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 12:11 PM~7570162
> *this 66 been in the family for years it was an uncals but then he passed away and left it to his sister and now she wants to get rid of it its cherry as hell just been painted interior is straight O.G. southern california car all stock :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: sounds like a good find. id the price reasonable???


----------



## zfelix

wagon guy i got tha package thanks bro !!


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT DID YOU GET FUCKER


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 05:12 PM~7571547
> *WHAT DID YOU GET FUCKER
> *


AYE CHISME :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 28 2007, 05:14 PM~7571557
> *AYE CHISME :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

SEEN THIS ON ANOTHER SITE........
ULTIMATE MODEL KIT......
http://www.flatheadv8.org/v8bob/carshow.htm


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S FOR THEM PICS HOODLUM..THAT SHIT IS CRAZY :0


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 28 2007, 04:11 PM~7571539
> *wagon guy i got tha package thanks bro !!
> *



:biggrin:..........:thumbsup:

always lookin out for my homies!


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 05:12 PM~7571547
> *WHAT DID YOU GET FUCKER
> *


 Que ti.............j/k


 oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LOOKY what I got from BETO's Custom.

Swweeetttt !!!!!!!



















I bought two from Beto and got the other from stress-bay. LOL no plans yet


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 06:58 AM~7568846
> *yup any car from 85 to 91. that pic has a digital dash so it's a 91.
> *


actually they had the same dash from 77-91.... just details like the radio and gauges changed.... the dash in my 77 coupe is from a 78 fleetwood and the top pad is from a 91 limo....


----------



## King Of Rimz

THANK'S A LOT FOR THE HOOK-UP TWINN
CAPRICE




























CUTLASS


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://www.break.com/index/very_useful_talent.html


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone use duplicolor clear? i've had success with testors clear before but lately always seems to orange peel on me.... and i also found out personally how crappy the HOK clear is....


----------



## Txfleetwood82

very nice bigs......... ey went to hobbytown usa........ bought 2 sets of dz...... tens and a set of 20's....... boyd paint...... and thought i try to make some cylinders...... that go up and down ...... so i bought 2 sets of alum. tubing one thicker then the other...... and the closest things that looked like donuts for a coil over and powerballs.... heres how the cylinders came out.... first time ever doing this......hope u can tell by the pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks good man!


----------



## Txfleetwood82

thnx low....... cant wait to put em on the six fo... but i gotta wait for the weather to paint


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:35 PM~7574024
> *anyone use duplicolor clear? i've had success with testors clear before but lately always seems to orange peel on me.... and i also found out personally how crappy the HOK clear is....
> *



the last time I used a dupli-color clear, it was like I wasn't useing clear at all. It didn't give it any shine? Seemed kinda pointless to me, so I threw it away. Maybe it was just me........ or I needed to wet sand or something? Dunno, give it a try.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 04:12 PM~7571547
> *WHAT DID YOU GET FUCKER
> *



something you didnt :biggrin:


































lol jk just got a regal front clip and some braided line for my bomb truck


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 28 2007, 10:52 PM~7574161
> *the last time I used a dupli-color clear,  it was like I wasn't useing clear at all.  It didn't give it any shine?  Seemed kinda pointless to me,  so I threw it away.  Maybe it was just me........ or I needed to wet sand or something?  Dunno,  give it a try.
> *


man i cant remember what clear i used when i built models hardcore....... think that model master gloss lacquer or something like that....


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

yo any body got a cheap kit for sale. dont got alot of money so anybody got a good deal, thnx :cheesy:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

ANYONE STILL UP?


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 28 2007, 11:26 PM~7574733
> *ANYONE STILL UP?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

WUT UPPPPP!!!!!!????


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm at work, so I'm awake. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

MAN I DECIDED IM'A STAY UP... GOTTA WORK AT 7......... SO ILL JUS STAY UP.... SLEPT ALOT HERE LATELY HADNT WORKED IN A FEW WEEKS... WORK GOT SLOW ........... MAKE THE BEST OF IT I GUESS..........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 28 2007, 11:36 PM~7574770
> *MAN I DECIDED IM'A STAY UP... GOTTA WORK AT 7......... SO ILL JUS STAY UP.... SLEPT ALOT HERE LATELY HADNT WORKED IN A FEW WEEKS... WORK GOT SLOW ........... MAKE THE BEST OF IT I GUESS..........
> *



its alot eazier to stay up all night and work in the day. Now in my case. Sometimes I stay up all day and try to work all night. That doesn't work very well.


----------



## twinn

SHIT I GO TO WORK IN 4 HRS LOL

AND I CANT SLEEP


----------



## Txfleetwood82

YEAH LOW* I KNOW WUT U MEAN...... I BARELY CAN STAY UP AND THEN GO TO WORK... IF ITS STAYIN UP AND THEN WORK OR VICE VERSA..... SHIET I DONT DO THAT VERY WELL.... NOW IF ITS STAYIN UP AND BULLSHITTIN AND THEN STAY AND THEN BULLSHITTIN AGAIN....... IM A PRO AT THAT!!!! LOL.....DAMN TWIN WHAT TIME IS IT OVER THERE TWINN??? IM IN TEXAS... ITS 1:43 HERE.......... I HEAD TO WORK IN ABOUT 4 OR 5 TOO


----------



## twinn

ITS 12 NOW I GET UP AT 350 AM :angry:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

DAMN....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 28 2007, 11:51 PM~7574819
> *ITS 12 NOW I GET UP AT 350 AM  :angry:
> *


11:54 pm  nothing a monster won't fix. :around:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

WUT UP BIGGS........ EY DID U SEE MY CYLINDER PICS??? LOL I GOT ALL HAPPY WIT IT... FIRST TIME I EVER DID EM... I HAD TO POST EM HEHE....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 28 2007, 11:57 PM~7574837
> *WUT UP BIGGS........ EY DID U SEE MY CYLINDER PICS??? LOL I GOT ALL HAPPY WIT IT... FIRST TIME I EVER DID EM... I HAD TO POST EM HEHE....
> *


yeah it look's good for your first one's


----------



## Txfleetwood82

KOO.... I GOT SO HAPPY I WAS GON GIVE THE HOMIES AT LAY IT LOW A SET :biggrin: 



























HAHA J/P.. IF I COULD I WOULD THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TUNE IN LATER ! 


I just wanted to build this up ! 











Got a bad case of builders block ! I NEED HELP !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 01:38 AM~7574886
> *TUNE  IN  LATER  !
> I  just  wanted  to  build  this  up  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got  a  bad  case  of  builders  block !    I NEED  HELP !
> *


pretty nice...... paint some of the interior parts the same color as the car.... is that the boyd teal??? ..... ey the trim around windshields do those black... that always looks good... wut u think??


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NAW This is a factory Dodge color from 97 LHS ! Yea the interior is still in the works And the out side trim needs to be a matte color so i cleared the body frist then i do the trim ! It wont be glossy ! Gives it more of a real look !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 01:54 AM~7574914
> *NAW  This  is  a  factory    Dodge  color  from  97 LHS  !  Yea  the  interior    is  still  in the  works    And the  out  side  trim    needs  to  be  a  matte  color so  i  cleared  the  body  frist  then  i  do  the  trim  !  It  wont  be  glossy  ! Gives  it  more  of  a  real  look !
> *




:thumbsup: ......... yeah i said black would be koo cause ur rims are black so the trim would be straight...... shiets lookin good tho....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 12:38 AM~7574886
> *Got  a  bad  case  of  builders  block !    I NEED  HELP !
> *



You could always paint my truck, maybe that will get rid of the builders block! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 03:22 AM~7574959
> *You could always paint my truck,  maybe that will get rid of the builders block!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: You have to present it ! Its going to be hiden until you do ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

yawwwnnnnnnnnn :


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 03:29 AM~7574971
> *:biggrin: You  have  to  present  it  !    Its  going  to  be  hiden    until  you  do !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 I'll show that bad boy off!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

mini who ever won that one ride that u were gonna have them present??? it was all patterned out i forget what it actually was though


----------



## LowandBeyond

I've been working on this, waiting for my clear on the 63 to dry enough to wet sand it. 

Gonna call it "coming for drama" :biggrin: 









thinking of a deep purple/raspberry color, or a gold color.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 01:45 AM~7574994
> *I've been working on this,  waiting for my clear on the 63 to dry enough to wet sand it.
> 
> Gonna call it "coming for drama"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of a deep purple/raspberry color,  or a gold color.
> *



your making me wanna go snatch up a 67 kit instead of that secerate replica i talked to you about :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:44 AM~7574992
> *mini who ever won that one ride that u were gonna have them present??? it was all patterned out i forget what it actually was though
> *



I did after someone else flaked out on the payment. I was the only one to bid on it again, and started the bid off at 25$. I went ahead and payed what the og bid was and sent 50$. Soon to be on the shelf at my crib.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 01:48 AM~7575002
> *I did after someone else flaked out on the payment.  I was the only one to bid on it again,  and started the bid off at 25$.  I went ahead and payed what the og bid was and sent 50$.  Soon to be on the shelf at my crib.
> *



sawwweett i seen pics of that ride its nice :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:48 AM~7575001
> *your making me wanna go snatch up a 67 kit instead of that secerate replica i talked to you about :biggrin:
> *



well maybe tomarrow you can go get you one. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

no cause TOMARROW im gonna be thinking about working on your cars :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:54 AM~7575017
> *no cause TOMARROW im gonna be thinking about working on your cars :biggrin: :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What else you got to do to the regal? Then what? The 59 or the 67?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 02:45 AM~7574994
> *I've been working on this,  waiting for my clear on the 63 to dry enough to wet sand it.
> 
> Gonna call it "coming for drama"  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of a deep purple/raspberry color,  or a gold color.
> *



holy sheep shiet....... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

you mean this one. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

holy double sheep shit


----------



## Txfleetwood82

low i took a second look at the pic....... you do not have a damn fleetwood.... plz do not tell me u have a f'n fleetwood...... duuuudddeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! u ass :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 01:57 AM~7575025
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    What else you got to do to the regal?  Then what?  The 59 or the 67?
> *



regals colorsanded now just need to get foil then clear it and its finished after that i wanna knock the 67 out of the way because im waiting on some tape from biggs cause i cant find 1/4 anywhere here


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 02:03 AM~7575039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you mean this one.  :biggrin:
> *



ya that shits tight


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 02:07 AM~7575046
> *low i took a second look at the pic....... you do not have a damn fleetwood.... plz do not tell me u have a f'n fleetwood...... duuuudddeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!! u ass :angry:
> *


No I don't, thats Minis pic. That cars mine still at his house. I can't wait for them big bodys to start popping up. If I would have know last year or whenever there was a few of them floating around I would have picked up a couple.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

okay i take that back ur not an ass any more :biggrin: .......... j/k homie.... nice paint... went all out huh... niicee!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:11 AM~7575051
> *regals colorsanded now just need to get foil then clear it and its finished after that i wanna knock the 67 out of the way because im waiting on some tape from biggs cause i cant find 1/4 anywhere here
> *



HELL MUTHERFUCKIN YEA!!!


----------



## zfelix

so yeah i got your chassis painted and engine block i didnt do the dash yet and i colorsanded the body so i did put in work today :biggrin:

and BTW i finished up the lil details on the bomb truck now i just gotta clean off the fingerprints and send it to arizona for the carshow 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 03:11 AM~7575051
> *regals colorsanded now just need to get foil then clear it and its finished after that i wanna knock the 67 out of the way because im waiting on some tape from biggs cause i cant find 1/4 anywhere here
> *


u talkin bout 1/4 inch masking tape????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 02:23 AM~7575063
> *u talkin bout 1/4 inch masking tape????
> *



ya i got 1/8 in X 36 yd tape right now thats what i used on that regal i just need something more skinney so i can fit more patterns into these littole bodys :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> ya i got 1/8 in X 36 yd tape right now thats what i used on that regal i just need something more skinney so i can fit more patterns into these littole bodys :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> koo bro... i got some 1/16 here :biggrin: can get it up the street
Click to expand...


----------



## LowandBeyond

that bomb trucks lookin tight dawg!! What about some steel braided lines on them pumps? Those are some tight ass pumps also! :0 :cheesy: Makes me wish I would have only sent you one. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 03:26 AM~7575065
> *ya i got 1/8 in X 36 yd tape right now thats what i used on that regal i just need something more skinney so i can fit more patterns into these littole bodys :biggrin:
> *




koo bro... i got some detail master 1/16 here got it from hobbytown usa today... had to drive an hour to dallas to get it along with everything else i bought... cant pay a phone bill but i can buy about a hundred bucks worth of model stuff.... the hobby shop around here has it but i never bought it... they used to have alot of hoppin hydro and pegasus stuff... now they only got a few tires and like 2 accessories .....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 02:33 AM~7575072
> *that bomb trucks lookin tight dawg!!  What about some steel braided lines on them pumps?  Those are some tight ass pumps also!  :0  :cheesy:  Makes me wish I would have only sent you one.  :biggrin:
> *



lol u read my mind on the steel braided lines when i was puttin the hardlines back in they were being a paint in the ass and the braided line went in easy i was like my next hydro setup im using this shit LOL

and ryan is selling machined pumps bro hit him up if u want some ima buy me some more forsure :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 02:38 AM~7575075
> *koo bro... i got some detail master 1/16 here  got it from hobbytown usa today... had to drive an hour to dallas to get it along with everything else i bought... cant pay a phone bill but i can buy about a hundred bucks worth of model stuff....  the hobby shop around here has it but i never bought it... they used to have alot of hoppin hydro and pegasus stuff... now they only got a few tires and like 2 accessories .....
> *



yeah i been wanting to get some of that shit to just try it out but maybe later lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:39 AM~7575078
> *lol u read my mind on the steel braided lines when i was puttin the hardlines back in they were being a paint in the ass and the braided line went in easy i was like my next hydro setup im using this shit LOL
> 
> and ryan is selling machined pumps bro hit him up if u want some ima buy me some more forsure :biggrin:
> *



yup, gonna pick up somemore pumps. My last order with him was over 100$, so I couldn't fit some pumps in there. I will on the next one tho. I did hook up on about every size steel braided line he has. I still got to get the nuts that go on it. 

I pretty much bought the steel braid to do set ups also! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 03:42 AM~7575082
> *yeah i been wanting to get some of that shit to just try it out but maybe later lol
> *


thats what i said when i seen it at the hobby stop here... maybe later....... hadnt tried it yet.... there isnt really a decent day to paint though...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 02:43 AM~7575083
> *yup,  gonna pick up somemore pumps.  My last order with him was over 100$,  so I couldn't fit some pumps in there.  I will on the next one tho.  I did hook up on about every size steel braided line he has.  I still got to get the nuts that go on it.
> 
> I pretty much bought the steel braid to do set ups also!  :biggrin:
> *



shits gonna look tight with the steel braided lines :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:47 AM~7575091
> *shits gonna look tight with the steel braided lines :biggrin:
> *



fuckin right doggie!! 

I think I'll try it out in "coming for drama". If I decide to pop the trunk.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

im out broz....... yall be safe....... pz


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 29 2007, 02:55 AM~7575105
> *fuckin right doggie!!
> 
> I think I'll try it out in "coming for drama".  If I decide to pop the trunk.
> *



:0 cool u gonna pattern da biotch?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:59 AM~7575110
> *:0 cool u gonna pattern da biotch?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: hno: I might try alittle sum sum. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:0 hno: :biggrin: :cheesy: 


but what i would have done was made that 67 a rag and painted it exactly identical to drama but then you'll have 3 dramas LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 29 2007, 03:04 AM~7575126
> *:0 hno: :biggrin: :cheesy:
> but what i would have done was made that 67 a rag and painted it exactly identical to drama but then you'll have 3 dramas LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 that would have been cool too.


----------



## wagonguy

wow zack, that braided line looks tight :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 29 2007, 07:33 AM~7575699
> *wow zack, that braided line looks tight :biggrin:
> *



thanks again bro


----------



## Models IV Life

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Mar 28 2007, 06:59 PM~7573133
> *THANK'S A LOT FOR THE HOOK-UP TWINN
> CAPRICE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUTLASS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 damn I need one!!!!


----------



## SOLO1

those look good


----------



## Models IV Life

ALRIGHT BIG HOMIES I'LL TALK TO GUYS NEXT WEEK WHEN I COME BACK TO WORK SINCE MY NET AT HOME IS DOWN. HAVE A GOOD ONE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Fred I see what Twinn and i can do to get you a Box ! :biggrin: Have a good 1 See when you get back online !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Ryan You close down little dudes topic BROKE AS A JOKE !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 06:22 PM~7579733
> *Fred  I see  what Twinn and  i  can  do  to  get  you  a    Box ! :biggrin: Have  a  good  1  See  when you  get  back  online !
> *


shipped


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 29 2007, 07:33 PM~7579774
> *shipped
> *



COOL! Thanks Twinn ! With out your help and your time I would be stuck KICKING ROCKS !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 29 2007, 07:23 PM~7579736
> *Ryan  You  close  down  little  dudes  topic    BROKE AS A JOKE  !
> *


lol, was getting a little out of hand


----------



## swanginbows

...still gotta cut out the back window


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2007, 06:36 PM~7579799
> *lol, was getting a little out of hand
> *



true it was..... say 1 tomorrow if its clear outside cause it rainin like a SOB righ tnow im'a drop some $$ in the bank and get a few things from u.... HH gold 20 fo's , tv monitors... but say i need a few subs u got any chrome ones pm me bro


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 08:40 PM~7580170
> *true it was..... say 1 tomorrow if its clear outside  cause it rainin like a SOB righ tnow im'a drop some $$ in the bank and get a few things from u.... HH gold 20 fo's , tv monitors... but say i need a few subs u got any chrome ones pm me bro
> *


dont have any tv's...and the only chrome subs we got are the ones from hoppin hydros


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2007, 08:02 PM~7580285
> *dont have any tv's...and the only chrome subs we got are the ones from hoppin hydros
> *


wut???  ... u wont have any screens later??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 09:05 PM~7580320
> *wut???   ... u wont have any screens later??
> *


nope, we dont' make them anymore


----------



## Txfleetwood82

hhmmm they pretty easy to make???


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 09:10 PM~7580362
> *hhmmm they pretty easy to make???
> *


two words for ya...

DUB CITY


----------



## Txfleetwood82

i was thinkin that... im'a make my own screw it....... i got an idea..... one familiar word for ya 1...... styrene*.... hehe ....... could jus do how i did it back when... print a paper of screen pictures u got form online that u made real small and cut em out and glue em where u want em lol.......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 08:05 PM~7580320
> *wut???   ... u wont have any screens later??
> *


just make ur own outta some styrene and add a tv decal on em, cheap and easy


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Mar 29 2007, 08:22 PM~7580475
> *i was thinkin that... im'a make my own screw it....... i got an idea..... one familiar word for ya 1...... styrene*.... hehe ....... could jus do how i did it back when... print a paper of screen pictures u got form  online that u made real small and cut em out and glue em where u want em lol.......
> *


:0 /\ /\ /\ /\ just what i said, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

Happy birthday Bella!!! she's the big 1 today!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

I HAD A DOG LIKE THAT IT RAN AWAY AND FOUND ANOTHER DOG THE NEXT WEEK :biggrin: . DAMN I THINK I LOST MY WINDOWS FOR MY CAPRICE  . BUT I KNOW THEIR SOME WHERE IN MY ROOM.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 29 2007, 10:11 PM~7580849
> *I HAD A DOG LIKE THAT IT RAN AWAY AND FOUND ANOTHER DOG THE NEXT WEEK :biggrin: .  DAMN I THINK I LOST MY WINDOWS FOR MY CAPRICE  .  BUT I KNOW THEIR SOME WHERE IN MY ROOM.
> *


I've got two saint's...this is the female, she's little compared to my big boy in the back yard :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 29 2007, 08:13 PM~7580858
> *I've got two saint's...this is the female, she's little compared to my big boy in the back yard  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THE ONE I HAD WAS HUGE FOR A PUPPY. I WANTED TO PUT THAT SMALL BARREL AROUND HIS NECK DURING WINTER BUT I COULDN'T FIND ONE :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

looks like mad modelers site is done


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 30 2007, 07:46 AM~7582945
> *looks like mad modelers site is done
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 30 2007, 01:00 PM~7584818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that the Jesse James tatoo?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 12:28 PM~7585018
> *Is  that  the  Jesse  James    tatoo?
> *


i think his says "Pay Up Sucka" not for sure tho


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 29 2007, 09:11 PM~7580849
> *I HAD A DOG LIKE THAT IT RAN AWAY AND FOUND ANOTHER DOG THE NEXT WEEK :biggrin: .  DAMN I THINK I LOST MY WINDOWS FOR MY CAPRICE  .  BUT I KNOW THEIR SOME WHERE IN MY ROOM.
> *


maybe ull find ur windows in a week :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

long lost project back on the bench ! 

The Body came from Deuces ! He had started it but was haveing trouble getting it together so I traded him out of it and then just worked on it from time to time ! 











And then i was talking to BIGGS and he said i should turn it into a show hauler and he sent me a trailer !

But i didnt like it with the tire runners so i just built a flat floor ! 



















And here is a pic of the truck trailer and a Project that headed out to MEXICAN RESIN MINICASTERS !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 12:34 PM~7585068
> *long  lost  project  back  on the  bench !
> 
> The  Body  came  from  Deuces  !  He  had  started  it  but  was  haveing  trouble  getting  it  together    so  I  traded  him  out  of  it  and  then  just  worked  on it  from  time  to  time !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the camper makes the truck stand out better. without it looks like it wold be short on the back half


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i still need to fix some stuff I pulled it out so i could primer it and a few other cars ! When i mix my 2k primer i hate wasting the left over so i got like 4 cars ready so hopefully this weekend i get it set up !


The shell will get smoked glass ! Still don't know when i get to actually working on it but I will someday !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 12:47 PM~7585150
> *i  still  need  to  fix  some  stuff  I  pulled  it out  so  i  could  primer  it  and  a  few  other  cars !  When  i  mix  my  2k  primer  i  hate  wasting  the  left  over  so  i  got  like  4  cars  ready    so  hopefully  this  weekend  i  get  it  set up !
> The  shell will  get  smoked  glass !  Still  don't  know  when  i  get  to  actually  working  on it    but  I  will  someday !
> *


:0 i like the truck, lookin pretty nice, some caddy tail lights would be nice lookin too.. whats the license plate on this one gonna say :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

this is what im talkin about :biggrin:
http://cgi.ebay.com/b829-Indianapolis-Colt...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

?????? Thats a good question ! 

Long Haul! (( LONGHAL))


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 30 2007, 01:52 PM~7585187
> *this is what im talkin about :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/b829-Indianapolis-Colt...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


I dont do football or drink ! But I do like the light !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 12:54 PM~7585205
> *I  dont    do  football  or  drink  !  But  I  do  like  the  light !
> *


the got a shit load of them lights, pretty much n e way ud want it.. ive seen ps3 ones, xbox360 ones, football ones, alchol ones, etc.. but their all comin from japan, so their prolly poorly made or theres just something wrong with em.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 30 2007, 12:52 PM~7585187
> *this is what im talkin about :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/b829-Indianapolis-Colt...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


not big on football but i will watch it.......... as far as drikin goes!!! COL' BEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## modeltech

MINI, SWEET TRUCK MAN!! A CREW CAB EXTENDED CAB!! LOL!!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 11:34 AM~7585068
> *long  lost  project  back  on the  bench !
> 
> 
> And  here  is  a  pic  of  the  truck  trailer  and  a  Project  that  headed  out  to  MEXICAN RESIN  MINICASTERS !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i want one :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 30 2007, 02:12 PM~7585326
> *:0 i want one :biggrin:
> *


Soon Youngster ! Stack your chips ! I think I hear 100.00 each on ebay only ! To hard to sale on LIL ! To many wolfies ! :biggrin: Or Hit up TWINN when their ready !


----------



## zfelix

:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## SOLO1

DAM MINI. THATS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

now that a fuckin loooong truck

cool project


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hi


----------



## EVIL C

THANKS RYAN IT MADE IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 30 2007, 11:33 AM~7585056
> *maybe ull find ur windows in a week  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## iced

wat happend to carl he got banned or something


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

daaamn u are late! he got banned a looooooooooooong time ago!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any one know whatever happened to the 66 rivi hopper with the neon blue lights? ( i cant remember the year )


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

any one have any ideas for my next car or truck? it can be any thing that isnt way expensive.


----------



## 79BLUES

Here's the latest and last on my 2 door Caprice project...it doesn't end well. So I'm posting all the pics I took as I went along.
























































Broken down for repaint
















































And it all came to a end when my 3 yr old son got a hold of the body......twist! snap! no more Caprice just like that.


----------



## pancho1969

that caprice was lookin nice


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 30 2007, 08:46 PM~7588307
> *  that caprice was lookin nice
> *


yeah it was


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 2 2007, 06:33 PM~7393189
> *He fell off the face of the earth just like my good buddy lownslow    :biggrin:
> *


bitch please :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 79BLUES_@Mar 30 2007, 05:08 PM~7588130
> *Here's the latest and last on my 2 door Caprice project...it doesn't end well.  So I'm posting all the pics I took as I went along.
> 
> And it all came to a end when my 3 yr old son got a hold of the body......twist! snap!  no more Caprice just like that.
> *


damn.... i kno the feeling and it sucks.... just takes a second for them to do it and they don't know what they've really done....


----------



## vinman2

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 02:23 PM~7585400
> *Soon  Youngster !  Stack your  chips  !  I think I  hear  100.00 each  on ebay only  !  To  hard  to  sale  on  LIL !    To  many  wolfies !  :biggrin: Or  Hit  up  TWINN  when their  ready !
> *


Will there be a chasis too? If so its well worth a 100 bones.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

got it of ebay .. 
I thought it was a 74?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-Chevrolet-Impala-...1QQcmdZViewItem


























didn't won't to bid on dis ...........
I clicked the wrong one.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-CAPRICE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ElMonte74'

IS THEIR A PLACE I CAN GET SOME TAPE TO DO DESIGNS AT. CAUSE I WANT TO PUT DESIGNS ON MY CAPRICE :biggrin: 

FOR EXAMPLE FELIX'S REGAL


----------



## Linc

> IS THEIR A PLACE I CAN GET SOME TAPE TO DO DESIGNS AT. CAUSE I WANT TO PUT DESIGNS ON MY CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE FELIX'S REGAL
> yeah, any autoparts store or a house hold paint store should sell it too!


----------



## Ronin

didn't won't to bid on dis ...........
I clicked the wrong one.......
[url=http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-CAPRICE-Dealer-PROMO-Model-CAR_W0QQitemZ300096236662QQcategoryZ2592QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem]http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-CAPRICE...1QQcmdZViewItem[/url]
[img]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/betin/car29.jpg
[/quote]
its repairable modelhaus makes the bumper and you can butcher a 76 for the pillars


----------



## ElMonte74'

> IS THEIR A PLACE I CAN GET SOME TAPE TO DO DESIGNS AT. CAUSE I WANT TO PUT DESIGNS ON MY CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE FELIX'S REGAL
> yeah, any autoparts store or a house hold paint store should sell it too!
> 
> 
> 
> OK COOL. CAUSE I WENT TO A PAINT STORE TODAY BUT THEY WHERE CLOSED AND WALLY WORLD DOESN'T SELL IT
Click to expand...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 30 2007, 12:23 PM~7585400
> *Soon  Youngster !  Stack your  chips  !  I think I  hear  100.00 each  on ebay only  !  To  hard  to  sale  on  LIL !    To  many  wolfies !  :biggrin: Or  Hit  up  TWINN  when their  ready !
> *



piss on ebay. You know some of us are good for it!! Hook it up!  :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

on candy paint jobs,,,,after the base coat,,,say silver base ,,,do i need to scuff the base before i spray the candy?


----------



## BODINE

what year are these?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

red 65 


teal 67


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got to the room right now. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 31 2007, 01:24 PM~7591132
> *IS THEIR A PLACE I CAN GET SOME TAPE TO DO DESIGNS AT.  CAUSE I WANT TO PUT DESIGNS ON MY CAPRICE :biggrin:
> 
> FOR EXAMPLE FELIX'S REGAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



automotive paint stores no autozone or walmart real paint stores lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

PSF Hobbies on ebay sells tape....

http://stores.ebay.com/PSF-Hobbies_W0QQssP...sQ3amesstQQtZkm

they have lot of others goodies


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> didn't won't to bid on dis ...........
> I clicked the wrong one.......
> [url=http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-CAPRICE-Dealer-PROMO-Model-CAR_W0QQitemZ300096236662QQcategoryZ2592QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem]http://cgi.ebay.com/1974-Chevrolet-CAPRICE...1QQcmdZViewItem[/url]
> [img]http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y15/betin/car29.jpg


its repairable modelhaus makes the bumper and you can butcher a 76 for the pillars
[/quote]


yeah it's nothing ,I'm just being lazy...........
but I won't mess up A 76' unless i'ma make it look better, 
i'll get the pillars of another junk body.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SO are you bidding on this one or what ?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2007, 02:14 AM~7594225
> *SO  are  you  bidding  on  this  one  or  what  ?
> *


the winning bidder so far .........

I don't think nobody is trying to do all that work on it fo'reel...........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 1 2007, 12:35 AM~7594038
> *automotive paint stores no autozone or walmart real paint stores lol
> *


I SAW THAT DETAIL MASTER SELLS IT. IS IT ANY GOOD


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well i made it over to my dads today And took pics of his die cast collection and the old models i built as kid ! The 1s my dad saved when i moved out in 1992 ! 

1st case ! 43 cars ! 











2nd case ! 54 cars ! 










Most of these were built between 85 to 92 ! most were gifts from mom and dad for brithdays and christmas ! I think thats why they are still around ! POPS kept them in these case !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Now here is my fathers die cast collection Over 600 cars ! 



























































































Thanks for letting me share ! I Know i my self frown at die cast but the old man loves them ! LOL !


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: that is cool :thumbsup: he saved all those so you can check'em out when ever 

most of mine got thrown in the trash as soon as i moved outta my parents house :nosad:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 1 2007, 02:26 PM~7596253
> *
> 
> most of mine got thrown in the trash as soon as i moved outta my parents house  :nosad:
> *



Mine were all thrown into the burn pile, even the first car I built with my brother a Revell 57 Chevy, took us a total of 2 month to build that car now I wish I could build a car in two months.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

DAMN EVERYBODY IS BUIDLING GLASSHOUSE'S NOWADAYS, SHIT BUT THEY ARE LOOKIN SWEET. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn Mini, car collecting is in the family huh? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Today's Birthdays 
9 members are celebrating their birthday today
LIL_ALIAS(25), CHOLO 909(24), BIG DADDA(2), drnitrus(30), SetItOff(31), THEREV666(101), mallyboy(27), porky79(28), KILLAFORNIA(31)


----------



## Kirby

Cool collection mini, most, if not all of those are box stock? Are they pretty clean builds too? My old ones are not too pretty...hell, my new ones aint too pretty either but i enjoy building them! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 1 2007, 09:45 PM~7598088
> *Cool collection mini, most, if not all of those are box stock? Are they pretty clean builds too? My old ones are not too pretty...hell, my new ones aint too pretty either but i enjoy building them!  :biggrin:
> *


Yep All but about 10 were built as a child along side with my dad ! He would apply the decals and then the clear coat ! Most box stock but after i got really into the hobby Nothing seems to be stock anymore LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2007, 08:48 PM~7598124
> *Yep  All  but  about  10    were  built  as  a  child  along  side  with  my  dad !  He  would  apply the  decals  and  then the  clear  coat !  Most  box  stock  but  after  i  got  really  into the  hobby    Nothing  seems  to  be  stock  anymore  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah i can understand that! I remember the first model i ever painted was a bigfoot 4x4 model that my uncle spray painted for me. I try to do everything box stock but with my own twist, something like if i owned the car in real life i would add too it or modify.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

BACK IN THE DAY :biggrin: ............... MAN I PAINTED MY 64 TODAY... SHIT LOOKED PRETTY DECENT THEN I THOUGHT I TRY BMF'N THE THING...... :angry: :angry: ...... MAN I F'D UP, I WAS LIKE I AINT DOIN THIS CRAP NO MORE..... I DONE HAD TO PAINT THE THING 3 TIMES... ITS MY FIRST MODEL IN LIKE 6 YEARS..... I NEVER BMF'D ACCEPT A 70 MONTE CARLO......... THAT WAS EASY THOUGH.... THIS ONE I SCREWED UP..SHOULD OF LOOKED BACK ON HOW TO PROPERLY DO IT, THE OTHER SIDE I DID ALITTLE BIT BETTER BUT STILL MESSED IT UP, I DIDNT LEAVE 1/2 OVER THE TRIM SO IT WAS A BITCH TO TAKE OFF, STARTED GETTIN INTO THE PAINT..... I GUESS ILL TRY AGAIN FOR THE 4TH TIME........ EASY OFF AGAIN :uh: ......... BIOTCH


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tring out a photo box ! All i did was paint the inside of a box ! LOL! Does this help my pics at all LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 01:40 AM~7600065
> *Tring  out  a  photo  box  !  All  i  did    was  paint the  inside  of a  box !  LOL!    Does  this  help  my  pics  at  all  LOL!
> 
> *



naw, just keep taking pics on the desk. I like checking out what you are showing off and the stuff laying around in the back ground. :cheesy:


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2007, 02:49 AM~7600072
> *naw,  just keep taking pics on the desk.  I like checking out what you are showing off and the stuff laying around in the back ground.  :cheesy:
> *


x2, i think the pics actually look better on your dest than in that box


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2007, 01:49 AM~7600072
> *naw,  just keep taking pics on the desk.  I like checking out what you are showing off and the stuff laying around in the back ground.  :cheesy:
> *



I agree, if it were anyone else I would say use the box but you have a lot of talent so I too like seeing other stuff laying in the back ground.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 03:40 AM~7600065
> *Tring  out  a  photo  box  !  All  i  did    was  paint the  inside  of a  box !  LOL!    Does  this  help  my  pics  at  all  LOL!
> 
> 
> *


makes the car look too dark, use better lighting, or go outside instead


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 03:40 AM~7600065
> *Tring  out  a  photo  box  !  All  i  did    was  paint the  inside  of a  box !  LOL!    Does  this  help  my  pics  at  all  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is a dark ass pic lol
go get a peice of foam board and cut it up to make a 3 - wall box with a floor. if you cut it right you will get all the sizes about the same and just tape it up with box tape. you will get bright pics like this...... (one of my first tries so is not as sharp as i can get)
if ya need measurements or pics of mine, let me know.


----------



## drnitrus

DAMN MINI
Its cool to see your old builds
Big PROPS to your old man. He is definitly a hardcore collector

With the pics you need to try and get as much bright white light as possible. the picks dont look too bad but more light will make them better. Regular low wattage bulbs make the cars look too yellowish...


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 02:40 AM~7600065
> *Tring  out  a  photo  box  !  All  i  did    was  paint the  inside  of a  box !  LOL!    Does  this  help  my  pics  at  all  LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mini this a fresh azz caprice!!! that deuce looks mean too...


----------



## LowandBeyond

TWINN, clean your pm box out.  :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 01:40 AM~7600065
> *Tring   out   a   photo   box  !   All  i  did    was  paint the   inside   of a   box !  LOL!    Does  this   help  my   pics  at   all   LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT I DO IS PUT A PIECE OF STYRENE OVER MY FLASH AND IT COME'S OUT CLEAN NOT TO BRIGHT , YOU CAN EVEN PUT A THICKER PIECE FOR THEM CLOSE UP SHOT'S..THE BOX WILL BE OK. 

THE GLASS HOUSE IS LOOKING CLEAN BRO.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i dunno about the box.......but that glashouse is badass :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider

ey yall i jus saw the retarded post my bro put up n to tell yall the truth i dont give a shit who tells me happy bday cuz i dont even know any of u guys n person so sorry bout the waste of space


----------



## kustombuilder

wooooo hoooooooo.15 yrs.i finally got custody of my 15 yr old boy.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2007, 01:39 PM~7603192
> *wooooo hoooooooo.15 yrs.i finally got custody of my 15 yr old boy.
> *


Thats awesome homie!! :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 2 2007, 02:41 PM~7603213
> *Thats awesome homie!!  :cheesy:
> *


thanks.im trying to get him into models.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2007, 01:39 PM~7603192
> *wooooo hoooooooo.15 yrs.i finally got custody of my 15 yr old boy.
> *


what do u mean?


----------



## raystrey

ever feel unmotivated to continue a car?

my airbrush gave out , the trunk for my current build once again got fucked up. I used some old clear that just won't cure. I am going to try to sand it today or apply oven cleaner to it. But damn just knowing I am out of an airbrush really took my motivation. I have a Badger 150 and it started to leak air in the areas circled below all of a sudden. I thought maybe I just needed to tighten things up but nope. Still leaks so no pressure come out at the end. My family is out of town so I wanted to take this week and paint at least 5 rides but now nothing.


Too many personal , financial problems have really taken the joy of building as of late...

ok end of rant...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 2 2007, 02:58 PM~7603343
> *what do u mean?
> *


i mean my boy lives with me now.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7603396
> *ever feel unmotivated to continue a car?
> 
> my airbrush gave out , the trunk for my current build once again got fucked up. I used some old clear that just won't cure. I am going to try to sand it today or apply oven cleaner to it. But damn just knowing I am out of an airbrush really took my motivation. I have a Badger 150 and it started to leak air in the areas circled below all of a sudden. I thought maybe I just needed to tighten things up but nope. Still leaks so no pressure come out at the end. My family is out of town so I wanted to take this week and paint at least 5 rides but now nothing.
> Too many personal , financial problems have really taken the joy of building as of late...
> 
> ok end of rant...
> 
> *


stick some Teflon tape on the threads


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 2 2007, 02:10 PM~7603430
> *stick some Teflon tape on the threads
> *


tried it and it did not work. I will try again today to fuck with it. 


but that airbrush cost me less than a dollar with air compressor almost 10-12 years ago in Dallas from an old lady at a garage sale who was selling her son's stuff dirt cheap. So I got my money worth. Just funny how sometimes everything seems to work against you.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7603402
> *i mean my boy lives with me now.
> *


Damn dave Thats cool as hell! But May be he should learn to build from me ! As long as you take to build something he'll lose intrest in the Hobby ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 03:25 PM~7603538
> *Damn  dave    Thats  cool  as  hell!  But  May be  he  should  learn  to  build  from  me !  As  long  as  you  take  to  build  something  he'll  lose  intrest in  the  Hobby !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


true huh.ill send him over. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2007, 04:54 PM~7603773
> *true huh.ill send him over. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! He's probley mine anyways ! I heard your clip was empty ! You only carry your peice for looks ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 03:56 PM~7603797
> *LOL!  He's  probley    mine  anyways !  I  heard  your  clip  was  empty  !  You  only  carry  your  peice  for  looks !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


why you gotz to make me look bad in front of the homie.dam.i thought we was homies.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 2 2007, 05:40 PM~7604071
> *why you gotz to make me look bad in front of the homie.dam.i thought we was homies.
> *


LOL! You better warn him about LIL! You know we will crupt Him ! 


Man Dave on the real ! Its great he coming home to you ! Make the best of it ! @ 15 its alone a fews before he's out on his own ! Take advantage of your time with each other !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 04:54 PM~7604162
> *LOL!      You  better warn him  about  LIL!    You  know  we  will  crupt  Him !
> Man  Dave  on the  real !  Its  great    he  coming  home  to  you !  Make  the  best  of  it !  @ 15  its  alone  a  fews  before  he's out  on his  own !  Take advantage  of  your  time  with  each  other !
> *


thanks dave.im going to try to do my best.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

started back on the 64 today........... im still waitin for the easy off again..... but i painted the interior... alittlebit of parts, theres lil imperfections but hey im jus barely gettin back in it..... my first build..... and i never was to hardcore........ heres some pics

interior 1










interior 2









the bottom









painted some of the parts 









and the car painted before i messed up puttin that damn model master shit......(anyone got a junk body i can have :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

FLORIDA OR OHIO FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP?

MY DAUGHTERS GOT FLORIDA AND IF SHE WINS SHES GOT SOME MONEY COMIN HER WAY  :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

who won???.......


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 2 2007, 10:50 PM~7606217
> *who won???.......
> *


The gators!!!!

(1) Florida 84, (1) Ohio St. 75


----------



## Txfleetwood82

:biggrin: CHEAHHHHHh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

just in case, here is the photo box i use. if ya need measurements let me know, but basically it's all in how you want it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thanks Bob ! I am going to get my some stuff in a few days ! 



Hey I was waiting on some things to dry today getting ready for some body work on Twinns and beto caddies when i deicided to work on my promo 67 ! 










What would you all do to it ?


----------



## Linc

anyone use tamiya paints in the rattle cans?


----------



## Linc

i have used 3 different colors in the rattle cans, painted cars, then allowed 24-72 hours dry time then used "ts-13" clear and its like the paint is being washed off! the paint starts to run off the cars!

WTF!! :angry: :banghead: :angry:


----------



## Linc

:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What colors ?



Are you sanding and priming ?


----------



## Linc

TS-50 Mica Blue
TS-53 Candy Lime Green
and i had a purple but cant find the can or lid now but used the pearl clear in a rattle and it wrinkled but that 1 was b/c i used an acrylic under it and thats a no no i found out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

AFTER 














NO BULLSHIT ! I START AT ABOUT 3 AM ! ANd here it is 12am ! Less then 24 hours ! LOL! I LOVE THIS HOBBY !


----------



## Linc

thats a nice 67! but did you paint and clear or is it not cleared yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2007, 12:16 AM~7606948
> *thats a nice 67! but did you paint and clear or is it not cleared yet?
> *


No ITS CLEARED ! My lighting sucks ! LOL! But i am working on that as we speak ! LOL !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

SAY LINC I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM WITH THE TESTORS...... SO I STARTED BARELY MISTING IT.... AND IT CAME IT MORE DECENT WITH OUT RUNS... THERE WERE LIL SHADOWS THOUGHT NOT CLOUDS U KNOW SHADOWS THE ONES WHERE LIKE IT LOOKS LIKE A SHADOW AROUND AN EDGE OR TRIM..... ITS NOT A BIG BLOB BUT I MEAN ITS A SLIGHT IMPERF.... HOLD IT LIKE 2 FEET AWAY AND SPRAY IT :biggrin: JUS KIDDIN


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i also took the brown 66 and stripped it and put it in color ! 










will post pic later !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

I MEAN VERY SLOWLY AND DELICATELY... LIKE I MISTED THE WHOLE CAR THEN KEPT ON AND ON.... TILL IT BECAME MORE SOLID... ALSO I DINT HAVE MUCH LIGHT IN THE GARAGE AND I ADDED ALOT MORE LIGHT AND THAT HELPED OUT ALOT........ WISH I COULD PAINT OUTSIDE BUT DIZ TEXAS WEATHER IS SUCKIN RIGHT NOW


----------



## Pokey

Mini strikes again!!!!!

That '67 looks BADASS David!


----------



## Txfleetwood82

SAY MINI I LIKE THAT 67..... THE BLUEONE.... NIICEE!!!!! I JUS GOT DONE PUTTIN THE PUMPS AND BATTS ON MY IMPALA...... HADNT PAINT THE BODY YET AND THE EASY OFF IS STILL ON IT...... I STILL NEED TO PAINT SOME OF THE SUSPENSION PARTS TOO...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 12:46 AM~7607152
> *Mini strikes again!!!!!
> 
> That '67 looks BADASS David!
> *


Thanks ! I am waiting to build some of your old stuff LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 10:47 PM~7607161
> *Thanks !  I  am  waiting  to  build  some  of  your  old stuff LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, me too! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 12:49 AM~7607175
> *Yeah, me too!  :biggrin:
> *


Well I am here to help you out ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7607161
> *Thanks !  I  am  waiting  to  build  some  of  your  old stuff LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



MAN YALL BUILDIN OLD STUFF... IM STILL ON ONE LOL... I AM WAITIN ON A TO GET RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 2 2007, 11:47 PM~7607158
> * I JUS GOT DONE PUTTIN THE PUMPS AND BATTS ON MY IMPALA......
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Lookin good TXfleet! Keep it up. 



heres something I've been working on inbetween work and the family time. 









:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Damn ! Now thats crazy !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

bro i am luvin that flip flop trunk.... that shit is look nice!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

just trying to show that I'm still building alittle here and there when I can find the time. 

I come home the other night from the race track. Half drunk the other half tired as hell. Decided to break it out. Just about super glued my hand to the car 3 times. :uh: :biggrin: Thats why the hindges are crooked as hell. It still works tho. 

I think that trunk flipped up like that is going to be awesome with a mural on it. :0 

thanks guys. Just showing that I'm still in the game alittle.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

Damn Travis, that '67 is lookin' DAMN good!


----------



## Txfleetwood82

mmmm hmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 3 2007, 01:15 AM~7607571
> *Damn Travis, that '67 is lookin' DAMN good!
> *


mmmm hmmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 2 2007, 11:57 PM~7606777
> *Thanks    Bob  !  I  am  going  to  get  my  some  stuff  in  a  few days !
> Hey  I  was  waiting  on  some  things  to  dry    today    getting  ready  for  some body  work  on  Twinns  and  beto    caddies  when  i  deicided  to  work on my  promo 67  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What    would  you  all  do  to  it ?
> *



no prob! if it was me i would put some supremes on it, drop it and prime it.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2007, 12:19 AM~7606964
> *No  ITS  CLEARED  !      My  lighting    sucks !  LOL!    But  i  am  working  on  that  as  we  speak  !  LOL !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit Dave! that is sick lookin' and for being built that fast??? :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2007, 12:13 AM~7606924
> *TS-50 Mica Blue
> TS-53 Candy Lime Green
> and i had a purple but cant find the can or lid now but used the pearl clear in a rattle and it wrinkled but that 1 was b/c i used an acrylic under it and thats a no no i found out.
> *


that has happened to me too 
you are spraying it too heavy
try spraying 2-3 light coats with about 15-20 minutes in between coats

you can then spray 1-2 heavy but not toooo heavy coats and you should get a nice finish


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 3 2007, 06:27 AM~7608166
> *that has happened to me too
> you are spraying it too heavy
> try spraying 2-3 light coats with about 15-20 minutes in between coats
> 
> you can then spray 1-2 heavy but not toooo heavy coats and you should get a nice finish
> *


With the green i may have rushed it but still took 20-25 mins between coats then cleared after 1 day and it fucked up but the blue, i sprayed let stand 30-45 mins between coats then let stand for 3 days and cleared! the paint still ran off. i hate rattle cans, went last night and bought a new compressor for my air brush so i wont have this problem anymore! :biggrin: Thank god home depot is open late! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 3 2007, 07:28 AM~7608415
> *With the green i may have rushed it but still took 20-25 mins between coats then cleared after 1 day and it fucked up but the blue, i sprayed let stand 30-45 mins between coats then let stand for 3 days and cleared! the paint still ran off. i hate rattle cans, went last night and bought a new compressor for my air brush so i wont have this problem anymore! :biggrin: Thank god home depot is open late! :biggrin:
> *



theres your problem homie... if your using enamel, you MUST let it dry for like a week, especially since you put it on kinda heavy.... hipefully this helps


----------



## modeltech

ya,and what ever you do dont put it in the oven!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

went and looked at my photobucket account !


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Account Dashboard
Total Pictures and Videos: 3831
Monthly Hits: 103000
Album Size: 


328 MB (32%) 
1 GB 
Monthly Bandwidth: 


7.5 GB (30%)
25 GB 


what does the bandwith mean?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 3 2007, 10:10 AM~7609563
> *went  and  looked  at  my  photobucket  account !
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Account Dashboard
> Total Pictures and Videos: 3831
> Monthly Hits: 103000
> Album Size:
> 
> 
> 328 MB (32%)
> 1 GB
> Monthly Bandwidth:
> 
> 
> 7.5 GB (30%)
> 25 GB
> what  does  the  bandwith  mean?
> *



i think that means that you have only used 30% of your GB storage :dunno:

what do you click to find this out?


----------



## drnitrus

Meaning of bandwidth in web hosting
In website hosting, the term "bandwidth" is often incorrectly used to describe the amount of data that can be transferred to or from the website or server, measured in bytes transferred over a prescribed period of time. This can be more accurately described as "Monthly Data Transfer".

Web hosting companies often quote a monthly bandwidth limit for a website, for example 500 gigabytes per month. If visitors to the website download a total greater than 500 gigabytes in one month, the bandwidth limit will have been exceeded.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 3 2007, 06:27 AM~7608166
> *that has happened to me too
> you are spraying it too heavy
> try spraying 2-3 light coats with about 15-20 minutes in between coats
> 
> you can then spray 1-2 heavy but not toooo heavy coats and you should get a nice finish
> *


well, i came home from work and gave it 1 quick coat of color and so far it fixed a the runs and looks alright. i will wait a few days and re-clear. :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider

how would a regal look with a monte carlo ss front clip


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Apr 3 2007, 10:52 PM~7614665
> *how would a regal look with a monte carlo ss front clip
> *


It would look like a Regal with a Monte Carlo SS front clip.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 4 2007, 12:57 AM~7614686
> *It would look like a Regal with a Monte Carlo SS front clip.
> *


i can here the rim shot now
ba dum tttshhhh

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Hey everyone----I need some help!


Im considering packing my things up and moving out to LA in a month, just curious if there is anyone around the area, or anyone that could help me with finding a place, information on the area, any help at all really---stuff like that!!

if so PM me and let me know if your around that area anywhere!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think biggs lives down there


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Apr 4 2007, 01:58 PM~7618430
> *Hey everyone----I need some help!
> Im considering packing my things up and moving out to LA in a month, just curious if there is anyone around the area, or anyone that could help me with finding a place, information on the area, any help at all really---stuff like that!!
> 
> if so PM me and let me know if your around that area anywhere!!
> *


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!. you are going to move to the land of car jacker's and drive by's.
you better go see a shrink first. :0 








hit me up.


----------



## wagonguy

so im making a turbo (or two ) for my promod, and there pretty clean lookin, and i want to cast them, but i dont cast.... anyone wanna cast it for me?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 01:06 PM~7618481
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!. you are going to move to the land of car jacker's and drive by's.
> you better go see a shrink first. :0
> hit me up.
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 03:06 PM~7618481
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!. you are going to move to the land of car jacker's and drive by's.
> you better go see a shrink first. :0
> hit me up.  </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>LOL


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 02:06 PM~7618481
> *WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!. you are going to move to the land of car jacker's and drive by's.
> you better go see a shrink first. :0
> hit me up.
> *



whats an area i could live in out there thats not gangster---a nicer area but where a 1 br apt wouldnt be too crazy expensive?


----------



## MKD904

1 Bedroom in a decent area........Honestly, at least 1000.00 month.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2007, 03:34 PM~7619111
> *1 Bedroom in a decent area........Honestly, at least 1000.00 month.
> *


that around what i was going to say. but if you move out towards' riverside you can get one around 4 to 6 hundy.. the more you go away from la the cheaper it get's. and there is some nice area's out there. riverside co. san bernardino.co. and that's only 20 to 30 min away. still real close to the la scene.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 4 2007, 03:34 PM~7619111
> *1 Bedroom in a decent area........Honestly, at least 1000.00 month.
> *



not a problem at all...just need to know where and how???

how do leases work there, do i have to have great credit, a deposit? etc? can i do a 6 month lease, 3 month, 12?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Apr 4 2007, 03:38 PM~7619134
> *not a problem at all...just need to know where and how???
> 
> how do leases work there, do i have to have great credit, a deposit? etc? can i do a 6 month lease, 3 month, 12?
> *


it all depend's homie. some do a 6 month and some do a year. you just got to ask them. each may vary.
i just got off the phone with one of the homie's and he said he pay's 1100 for a 2 bedroom in corona. and the 1 bedroom's are going for 8 .


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 4 2007, 03:40 PM~7619153
> *it all depend's homie. some do a 6 month and some do a year. you just got to ask them. each may vary.
> i just got off the phone with one of the homie's and he said he pay's 1100 for a 2 bedroom in corona. and the 1 bedroom's are going for 8 .
> *



shit bro thats cheap----any way you could get me the info on the place???? im lookin to stay around that area I think.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 4 2007, 04:35 PM~7618694
> * so im making a turbo (or two ) for my promod, and there pretty clean lookin, and i want to cast them, but i dont cast.... anyone wanna cast it for me?
> *


post up some pics


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2007, 04:00 PM~7619265
> *post up some pics
> *


http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g1/Wagon...=Picture601.jpg

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Apr 4 2007, 03:07 PM~7618914
> *whats an area i could live in out there thats not gangster---a nicer area but where a 1 br apt wouldnt be too crazy  expensive?
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP HOMIES? I JUST WANTED TO COME IN AND GIVE A VERY BIG THANKS TO TWINN FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THE 2DR CAPRICE AND 62' HT RESIN!!!!!!!
THIS VATO IS GOOD PPL!!! ANYTHING YOU NEED MAN LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Apr 4 2007, 12:58 PM~7618430
> *Hey everyone----I need some help!
> Im considering packing my things up and moving out to LA in a month, just curious if there is anyone around the area, or anyone that could help me with finding a place, information on the area, any help at all really---stuff like that!!
> 
> if so PM me and let me know if your around that area anywhere!!
> *




Hey Mitch!! Well I stay around the SC area in LA. Like South Central or other known as USC Area (Trojans) Anyhow. If your form outta town i would really tell you to try to get a place like biggs said, in the outskirts somewhere. If I could be more of help let me know. Ohh yeah let me tell you In LA some streets could be a dream place to live in, but as soon as you cross the street its hell so consider that too. If I were you I would move out to Montclair or Ontario.. I think you know why 

PM me if you need more info

Dennis


----------



## Day1Hustla

Whats up all...Alright check this out I am putting the finishing touches on one of my Monte's. Its black with purple marbelized patterens and I was thinkin bout laying down a light mist of green on top of the purple...Has any one tried doing this? And if so how did it turn out, I don't wanna try it and than fuck it up cause I won't have time to strip it and redo it (its for a show on saturday).


----------



## S-10sForever

:wave: :wave: :wave: 


Hey


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 4 2007, 07:02 PM~7620462
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Hey
> *


and where have you been??


----------



## S-10sForever

Busy with new house and new job!


----------



## MKD904

got anything new??


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 4 2007, 07:02 PM~7620462
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Hey
> *


did you get the pumps?!


----------



## S-10sForever

New as in models?

Not to much....

almost done with molding some interior pieces to my chevy truck...


thats about it right now.
caprice needs the body to be painted. its gonna be 2 tone...


----------



## S-10sForever

Sure did Linc.


Thanks Again Buddie!


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 4 2007, 07:13 PM~7620548
> *Sure did Linc.
> Thanks Again Buddie!
> *


no problem! glad to help! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

was the tank okay ?


----------



## S-10sForever

Im sure it will look great in my rat that im makeing! thanks!!


----------



## Linc

cool! no problem! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

little bit more progress on my 64... doin the undercarriage right now... first time makin cyl's....... im'a finish up omorrow... i think the wheels are bowed to much in.... oh well i prolly couldve done alittle better but its my first time attempting a frontend lift......


----------



## tyhodge07

lincoln continental concept


----------



## LowandBeyond

:barf: :barf: that fukin nose SUCKS!


----------



## Purpura Delujo

Where the fuck is Mad Modeler and how long has his site/forum been down?
Damn I haven't been on here in ages!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo_@Apr 5 2007, 08:59 AM~7622849
> *Where the fuck is Mad Modeler and how long has his site/forum been down?
> Damn I haven't been on here in ages!
> *



mads site went down like last week.

Last i heard he was doing ok. his girl was pregnant.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks beto, i recieved the wheels today in the mail


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 06:28 AM~7622724
> *:barf:  :barf:  that fukin nose SUCKS!
> *


 i doubt the Big Wigs at Ford Give a shit about your opinion if the best you can afford is a chevy impala if you know what i mean


----------



## S-10sForever

Hey remember that truck Pavement Scraper that i was building.

Well hears a crappy shot of the customized interior sofar!!!



Let me know!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

very cute, not bad from you  j/k man, lookin good...


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

any body got pics of their built 
50 chevy street machine... this is my 1st build still waitin on a 64 imp i ordered from some guy lonnie...
anybody got pics :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got a new kit! its a 66 gto from revell. i will make it the same color combination as snoop doggs pontiac. if i had pics of his, i would try to do my best at it. btw, my off the chain models topic will be my build topic just to let yall know.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 5 2007, 09:25 PM~7627367
> *any body got pics of their built
> 50 chevy street machine... this is my 1st build still waitin on a 64 imp i ordered from some guy lonnie...
> anybody got pics :biggrin:
> *


You talking about the '50 Chevy pickup?


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 5 2007, 08:03 PM~7627670
> *You talking about the '50 Chevy pickup?
> *


yea


----------



## Project59

:biggrin: *GO FLAMES GO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 5 2007, 08:08 PM~7627716
> *:biggrin: GO FLAMES GO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


huh !!!??????
:dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805+Apr 5 2007, 10:09 PM~7627726-->
> 
> 
> 
> huh !!!??????
> :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@Apr 5 2007, 10:08 PM~7627716
> *:biggrin: FLAMERS !</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:12 PM~7627750
> *You  must  not  know  Tjay !  LOL !
> 
> He's  in  to  FLAMERS ! :biggrin:
> *


hahahaahaha lol
FLAMES :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7627764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did u do the hinges for the hood and the doors....
and u got any extra parts for it... some parts are missing :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7627704
> *yea
> *


It's not a lowrider, but here ya go bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 5 2007, 08:41 PM~7626965
> *Hey remember that truck Pavement Scraper that i was building.
> 
> Well hears a crappy shot of the customized interior sofar!!!
> Let me know!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL! See you still havent got a good camera yet but atleast your are doing some building ! 


BUT WHERE THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN ? THESE GUYS ARE WANTING ANOTHER PHONE CALL ! LOL !  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

The Calgary Flames are playing the San Hose Sharks tonight Bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:18 PM~7627812
> *LOL!    See  you  still  havent  got  a  good  camera  yet    but  atleast  your  are  doing  some building !
> BUT  WHERE  THE  HELL  HAVE  YOU  BEEN  ?    THESE  GUYS  ARE  WANTING  ANOTHER  PHONE  CALL !    LOL !   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 5 2007, 08:20 PM~7627832
> *The Calgary Flames are playing the San Hose Sharks tonight Bitches! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Oh, you was talkin boot the hockey, EH? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 5 2007, 10:20 PM~7627832
> *The Calgary Flames are playing the San Hose Sharks tonight Bitches! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



FIGHT ! FIGHT! FIGHT !


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 09:21 PM~7627848
> *Oh,  you was talkin boot the hockey, EH?   :biggrin:
> *


Yes muafucka!!!! Keep talking like that and I'm gonna jump on my dog sled and come kick yer ass eh!!! :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 5 2007, 08:20 PM~7627832
> *The Calgary Flames are playing the San Hose Sharks tonight Bitches! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Oh, you was talkin boot the hockey, EH? :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 5 2007, 09:24 PM~7627861-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh,  you was talkin boot the hockey, EH?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 09:21 PM~7627848
> *Oh,  you was talkin boot the hockey, EH?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes muafucka!!!! Keep talking like that and I'm gonna jump on my dog sled and come kick yer ass eh!!! :yes: :roflmao: x 2 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 5 2007, 08:24 PM~7627861
> *Oh,  you was talkin boot the hockey, EH?  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: you a fool travis


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7627764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS OF THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nope Thats all you get !


Please ask again once you have actually started building your truck or you reach 1,000 post with out building a single model in this model section !


in the mean time GIT OFF THE COMPUTER AND GO BUILD !


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:31 PM~7627921
> *Nope  Thats  all  you get !
> Pleas  ask  again  once  you  heave  actually  started building  your  truck  or  you  reach  1,000  post  with  building a  single  model  in this model section !
> in the  mean  time  GIT  OFF  THE  COMPUTER  AND  GO  BUILD !
> *


LOL


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:31 PM~7627921
> *Nope  Thats   all  you get !
> Please  ask   again   once  you  have   actually   started building  your  truck   or  you   reach  1,000  post   with out   building a  single  model  in this model section !
> in the  mean   time   GIT  OFF   THE  COMPUTER  AND  GO   BUILD !
> *



i have built something....and almost have 1000 posts.... MORE PICS PLEASE! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Later Guys i am off here ! I am going to go work on some shit ! Later !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 09:09 PM~7628202
> *Later  Guys  i  am  off  here !  I  am  going  to    go  work on  some  shit !  Later !
> *



Clocks tickin!  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 08:13 PM~7627764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I GET THIS KIT FROM :0 . I WANNA BUILD 2 OF THEM ONE TO LOOK LIKE MY 53 AND ANOTHER TO LOOK LIKE WHAT WANNA DO TO IT :biggrin: . OH MY PHONES CHARGING RIGHT NOW SO I'LL POST PICS OF MY FUBARED CAPRICE TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

who has a link to download free dvd Decoder for my laptop.?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hit paper chaser up. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8075
He should have something or know where to go. If I was at home, I gots some.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well SHIT ! 


I just flipped a nickel ! Heads get to work on the drop top build off ford ! Or Tails ! Dont work on anything till i get everything thats not mine done and out of here before i finish anything else ! 


Well Sorry guys It looks like I 'm done for while ! No more of my own stuff ! 


Here my line up !

Lowandbeyond ------ Paint 60 chevy custom truck / Caddy grill 

Twinn------------------ Primer Big Body 4dr 

Ryan ----------------- Finish the doors on f 150 4x4 

Beto ------------------ Primer Caddy drop top and add new molding 

BIGGS --------------- Caddy ready for caster / work on BIG BODY wagon 


Should be able to get 3 of these off the list this week and then the next week clear out everything else ! 

MEXICAN RESIN MINICASTERS !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 11:21 PM~7629162
> *Well  SHIT !
> I    just  flipped  a  nickel  !    Heads  get  to  work on  the  drop top  build off  ford  !  Or  Tails !    Dont  work on  anything  till  i  get  everything  thats  not  mine  done  and  out  of  here  before  i  finish  anything  else !
> Well  Sorry    guys  It  looks  like  I 'm done  for  while !    No  more of  my  own  stuff !
> Here  my    line  up  !
> 
> Lowandbeyond  ------ Paint  60 chevy    custom  truck  / Caddy  grill
> 
> Twinn------------------ Primer    Big  Body  4dr
> 
> Ryan  ----------------- Finish  the  doors  on  f 150  4x4
> 
> Beto ------------------ Primer  Caddy  drop  top  and  add new  molding
> 
> BIGGS --------------- Caddy  ready  for  caster  / work  on  BIG  BODY  wagon
> Should  be  able  to  get  3  of  these  off  the  list  this  week  and  then  the  next  week    clear out  everything  else !
> 
> MEXICAN  RESIN  MINICASTERS !
> *



you know I'm in no hurry. I might blow some shit every now and again, but I'm just messing around. Take you time man. No rush homie. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 11:21 PM~7629162
> *Well  SHIT !
> I    just  flipped  a  nickel  !    Heads  get  to  work on  the  drop top  build off  ford  !  Or  Tails !    Dont  work on  anything  till  i  get  everything  thats  not  mine  done  and  out  of  here  before  i  finish  anything  else !
> Well  Sorry    guys  It  looks  like  I 'm done  for  while !    No  more of  my  own  stuff !
> Here  my    line  up  !
> 
> Lowandbeyond  ------ Paint  60 chevy    custom  truck  / Caddy  grill
> 
> Twinn------------------ Primer    Big  Body  4dr
> 
> Ryan  ----------------- Finish  the  doors  on  f 150  4x4
> 
> Beto ------------------ Primer  Caddy  drop  top  and  add new  molding
> 
> BIGGS --------------- Caddy  ready  for  caster  / work  on  BIG  BODY  wagon
> Should  be  able  to  get  3  of  these  off  the  list  this  week  and  then  the  next  week    clear out  everything  else !
> 
> wagonguy------------ Sick 1963 Nova wagon
> 
> MEXICAN  RESIN  MINICASTERS !
> *



awwwwww thanx david :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 01:34 AM~7629235
> *you know I'm in no hurry.  I might blow some shit every now and again,  but I'm just messing around.  Take you time man.  No rush homie.  :biggrin:
> *



You been the longest wait ! Your frist ! I owe that too you along with the other things LOL! Oh wheel are done for the 66 Cutlass , It ready packed ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 5 2007, 11:38 PM~7629253
> *You  been the  longest  wait !    Your  frist !    I  owe  that    too you  along  with  the  other    things  LOL!  Oh  wheel  are  done  for  the    66 Cutlass  ,  It  ready  packed  !  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie! Just whenever. It not like I'm building alot these days anyways. :uh: :biggrin: 

Thank you for your time and effort!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

not sure about these, so fuck it to the randumb pile


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 6 2007, 03:24 AM~7629795
> *not sure about these, so fuck it to the randumb pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










nice! i really like the mustang :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 6 2007, 02:24 AM~7629795
> *not sure about these, so fuck it to the randumb pile
> *


Nice shit man!! :0


----------



## Pokey

Hell yeah, those are some sweet builds 1badassMALIBU!


----------



## modeltech

not sure about what?? those are badass!! lets see some more pics of your stuff!!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

thats cool, thanks guys... i did not expect a good reaction. i will defenatly keep posting sum shit here. LIL defenatly has some skilled modelers posting on the site, i dont need to name names you know who they are.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 6 2007, 11:07 AM~7630852
> *thats cool, thanks guys... i did not expect a good reaction. i will defenatly keep posting sum shit here. LIL defenatly has some skilled modelers posting on the site, i dont need to name names you know who they are.*


Yea I know what you mean ! That 88mcl's shit is off the chain ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 AM~7630899
> *Yea  I  know  what  you mean !  That  88mcl's  shit  is  off  the  chain !  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 Oh shit!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 10:14 AM~7630899
> *Yea  I  know  what  you mean !  That  88mcl's  shit  is  off  the  chain !  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 6 2007, 02:24 AM~7629795
> *not sure about these, so fuck it to the randumb pile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ghost busters kit? :0

if so i need to get me one of those!!!!!

your builds are clean as hell homie!


----------



## MARINATE

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 65lorider, FINESTCARCLUB, candymancaddy, Laidframe, AZTEKONE, vengence, Black 78 MC


WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7631367
> *11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 65lorider, FINESTCARCLUB, candymancaddy, Laidframe, AZTEKONE, vengence, Black 78 MC
> WHERE THE FUCK YOU BEEN.....
> *



I seen that! I was just about to ask the same thing.


----------



## MARINATE

I THINK MINI LET HIM OUT THE ROOM!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hey guys , i have had lots of personal problems over the last 6 months , dealing with ex's , job change and everything in life was getting to me so i took a break , i talked to mini for the first time in 6 months yesterday to smooth things over between us , im back though so watch out......


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:43 AM~7631431
> *hey guys , i have had lots of personal problems over the last 6 months , dealing with ex's , job change and everything in life was getting to me so i took a break , i talked to mini for the first time in 6 months yesterday to smooth things over between us , im back though so watch out......
> *






WHAT YOU FOOL...........O & BY THE WAY MINI WOULDN'T SAY IF YOU SPIT OR SWALLOW :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:43 AM~7631431
> *hey guys , i have had lots of personal problems over the last 6 months , dealing with ex's , job change and everything in life was getting to me so i took a break , i talked to mini for the first time in 6 months yesterday to smooth things over between us ,WELCOME BACK HOMIE.  *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

neither...... im straight..... glad to see the smart asserey hasnt changed a bit....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:43 AM~7631431
> *hey guys , i have had lots of personal problems over the last 6 months , dealing with ex's , job change and everything in life was getting to me so i took a break , i talked to mini for the first time in 6 months yesterday to smooth things over between us , im back though so watch out......
> *


Atleast everything is working out. No matter how bad things get, they will always work themselfs out!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

biggs ..... i have something to show you , but i have to add the finishing touches...... psst ..... its an LS


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:46 AM~7631451
> *neither...... im straight..... glad to see the smart asserey hasnt changed a bit....
> *




 :biggrin: LIKE BIGGS SAID ARE YOU READY TO GET YOUR ASS HANDED TO YOU?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:47 AM~7631461
> *biggs ..... i have something to show you , but i have to add the finishing touches...... psst ..... its an LS
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just got my seats from pegasus last week and finially got around to making headlights and a few other items , better late than never eh?


----------



## vengence

welcome back,


and like biggs said you ready to get your ass handed too you?

even im buildin now...
watch out now.....j/p homie welcome back


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 10:48 AM~7631464
> *:biggrin:
> I HAVE TO BE EASY ON HIM THIS TIME..LAST TIME I SENT HIM AWAY FOR 6 MONTH. WHO KNOW'S NEXT TIME IT MIGHT BE A GUN TO HIS MOUTH. :0 </span>*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 10:50 AM~7631479
> *I HAVE TO BE EASY ON HIM THIS TIME..LAST TIME I SENT HIM AWAY FOR 6 MONTH. WHO KNOW'S NEXT TIME IT MIGHT BE A GUN TO HIS MOUTH. :0
> *


go easy im rusty ......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:49 AM~7631473
> *i just got my seats from pegasus last week and finially got around to making headlights and a few other items , better late than never eh?
> *


ARE YOU GOING TO POST PIC'S OF IT....?


----------



## MARINATE

10-4 MATER :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 10:51 AM~7631489
> *ARE YOU GOING TO POST PIC'S OF IT....?
> *


in due time.... i am still finishing it up for this years heartland.... if i can sabotage big c and mini from getting there i might have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this year.....


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:51 AM~7631485
> *go easy im rusty ......
> *


im still workin free of this 3 year rust homie....i know bout being rusty..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im also working on the CUTLASS ON 24'S :0


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:53 AM~7631497
> *in due time.... i am still finishing it up for this years heartland.... if i can sabotage big c and mini  from getting there i might have a snowball's chance in hell of winning this year.....
> *



ONE OF MINE WILL BE THERE ALSO!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

someone else to give flat tires to eh?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 10:55 AM~7631506
> *ONE OF MINE WILL BE THERE ALSO!
> *



X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

now who got those crusier skirts for da 58?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:56 AM~7631511
> *someone else to give flat tires to eh?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: hater


----------



## zfelix

bigpoppa but he's outta town and i dont know when he's gonna be making anymore


----------



## Reverend Hearse

awwww damn are there anymore LS clips


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:03 AM~7631550
> *bigpoppa but he's outta town and i dont know when he's gonna be making anymore
> *



he was just on here a few minutes ago. Not sure if hes back home or just got on a computer real fast.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 10:14 AM~7630899
> *Yea  I  know  what  you mean !  That  88mcl's  shit  is  off  the  chain !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 6 2007, 11:04 AM~7631561
> *awwww damn are there anymore LS clips
> *


I WOULD SAY SEE 1OFAKIND....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 09:14 AM~7630899
> *Yea  I  know  what  you mean !  That  88mcl's  shit  is  off  the  chain !  :biggrin:
> *


??
feeling dumb here...
any one care to fill me in?


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN IT MINI AND I WAS GONNA ASK YOU TO BUILD ME A HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!..LOLOLOL.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Apr 6 2007, 12:41 PM~7632246
> *??
> feeling dumb here...
> any one care to fill me in?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=329982


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

ok. i get it now...
just hope my shit can compete with his talents.
hahahaha


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

just got some paint for my model.....
i got a silver
and a red metal flake..
how do i start off 
p.s this is my first build and paint :biggrin:


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

also lookin for a 2002 silverado... :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 6 2007, 01:28 PM~7632550
> *just got some paint for my model.....
> i got a silver
> and a red metal flake..
> how do i start off
> p.s this is my first build and paint :biggrin:
> *



hope you got primer???

if so, 

primer it, put the silver down, then the metal flake, then clear (that you dont ahve yet i think)

normally you put a color over the red flake, then clear, but this is hwo it should go...


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 wanna cast the 1:64 2 door caprice for me, i have 3 comin in the mail soon, and ill give whoever one of the cars, but i want a few resins of it and the rest of the resins u sell is ur money, or someone willing to help me and fill me in on how to go about casting them myself, and what i need and a basic how to, i wouldnt need a bunch of stuff just a cheap kit to do a few to practice with at first...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 6 2007, 04:33 PM~7632844
> *n e 1 wanna cast the 1:64 2 door caprice for me, i have 3 comin in the mail soon, and ill give whoever one of the cars, but i want a few resins of it and the rest of the resins u sell is ur money, or someone willing to help me and fill me in on how to go about casting them myself, and what i need and a basic how to, i wouldnt need a bunch of stuff just a cheap kit to do a few to practice with at first...
> *


Go to Hobby Lobby and get the Alumilite casting kit. it's like $70, but if you use the coupon it's like $45. Kinda pricey but it's prolly the cheapest you'll find to do it your self. 

And check out the site for tips on how to mold your stuff up.  

Alumilite Corp. Link

Some people don't like the stuff but it's not to bad.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 6 2007, 03:56 PM~7632978
> *Go to Hobby Lobby and get the Alumilite casting kit. it's like $70, but if you use the coupon it's like $45. Kinda pricey but it's prolly the cheapest you'll find to do it your self.
> 
> And check out the site for tips on how to mold your stuff up.
> 
> Alumilite Corp. Link
> 
> Some people don't like the stuff but it's not to bad.
> *


thanks alot, im gonna look into that after vacation, right now puttin all the money i can back for vacation :cheesy:


----------



## my64imp

can any one tell me were i can get some styrne plastic ???


----------



## LILHOBBZ805

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 6 2007, 02:26 PM~7632819
> *hope you got primer???
> 
> if so,
> 
> primer it, put the silver down, then the metal flake, then clear (that you dont ahve yet i think)
> 
> normally you put a color over the red flake, then clear, but this is hwo it should go...
> *


DO I ALSO PAINT THE INSIDE OR JUS THE OUTSIDE.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by my64imp_@Apr 6 2007, 03:03 PM~7633027
> *can any one tell me were i can get some styrne plastic ???
> *


hobby town is where i get mine.




MINI, whats up with you bein all sarcastic?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Apr 6 2007, 03:04 PM~7633033
> *DO I ALSO PAINT THE INSIDE OR JUS THE OUTSIDE.....
> *



if you want to, i just paint where im going to see it :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

paint both in n out. it will turn out better


----------



## zfelix

paint the inside black thats what i do with majority of my models and i paint the headliner the same color as the interior then just mask off the inside of the car and your straight :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 05:50 PM~7633944
> *paint the inside black thats what i do with majority of my models and i paint the headliner the same color as the interior then just mask off the inside of the car and your straight :biggrin:
> *



yeah he said it better!


----------



## Models IV Life

THANKS TO TWINN ONE MORE TIME!!!! THESE ARE NOW AT THE TOP OF MY LIST!!
TRYING REALLY HARD TO GET MOTIVATED AGAIN!! THIS WILL DEFINITELY HELP. STAY TUNED.


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 6 2007, 05:26 PM~7632819
> *hope you got primer???
> 
> if so,
> 
> primer it, put the silver down, then the metal flake, then clear (that you dont ahve yet i think)
> 
> normally you put a color over the red flake, then clear, but this is hwo it should go...
> *


no u shuld spray the silver base ,then primary color,last mix the flakes in the clear then spray(spraygun/airbrush)

never spray color over flakes unless the color coat is verry light or its a candy :uh: 

I like to spray color then clear within seconds so when i clear later on it looks insanely glossy


----------



## skeazy

can anyone solve my problem???? i cleared a car using hok clear (rattle can) about a month ago. when it was first cleared it was beautiful. now it looks like broken glass!!!!!!!!! i used it over a tamiya paint let base sit for a month then cleared! where did i go wrong????? what is the best clear to use??????????


----------



## 63 ridah

as a matter fact im challanging u wagon guy to a build off june 30'th,u in?

cant do it at the moment too much school work


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:21 PM~7634467
> *can anyone solve my problem???? i cleared a car using hok clear (rattle can) about a month ago. when it was first cleared it was beautiful. now it looks like broken glass!!!!!!!!! i used it over a tamiya paint let base sit for a month then cleared! where did i go wrong????? what is the best clear to use??????????
> *


the paint aint agreeing,some polyeurathanes and enamels dont click


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Apr 6 2007, 07:21 PM~7634467
> *can anyone solve my problem???? i cleared a car using hok clear (rattle can) about a month ago. when it was first cleared it was beautiful. now it looks like broken glass!!!!!!!!! i used it over a tamiya paint let base sit for a month then cleared! where did i go wrong????? what is the best clear to use??????????
> *


That "HOK" rattle can clear SUCKS!!!! If you're gonna use rattle can clear, use Tamiya, or even Testors Gloss Clear. Just don't use the Testors over white!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7634542
> *That "HOK" rattle can clear SUCKS!!!! If you're gonna use rattle can clear, use Tamiya, or even Testors Gloss Clear. Just don't use the Testors over white!
> *


x47598265746528572475287
u kno its ironic how hok themselves uses other clears


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 6 2007, 07:36 PM~7634542
> *That "HOK" rattle can clear SUCKS!!!! If you're gonna use rattle can clear, use Tamiya, or even Testors Gloss Clear. Just don't use the Testors over white!
> *


will they come out as glassy and smooth as the HOK stuff without all the polishing work?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skeazy

What is a good clear that i can use in my airbrush?????????????


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:41 PM~7634573
> *will they come out as glassy and smooth as the HOK stuff without all the polishing work?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill post a pic tomorrow


----------



## skeazy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 6 2007, 07:39 PM~7634558
> *x47598265746528572475287
> u kno its ironic how hok themselves uses other clears
> *


so what the hell does that say about their company?????????? what do they use??????????????????????????????????


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 6 2007, 07:24 PM~7634477
> *as a matter fact im challanging u wagon guy to a build off june 30'th,u in?
> 
> cant do it at the moment too much school work
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0


really?

ok... name the date, and the kit... i would prefer a wagon, but thats just me :biggrin:

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 6 2007, 04:51 PM~7633328
> *hobby town is where i get mine.
> MINI, whats up with you bein all sarcastic?
> *


i dont think he was, i think he was serious, lol


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 6 2007, 07:24 PM~7634477
> *as a matter fact im challanging u wagon guy to a build off june 30'th,u in?
> 
> cant do it at the moment too much school work
> *



i like doing this when other people call sumone out i like to look at the 2 builders builds and see who i think would win and heres a pic of your work










and a pic of wagonguys work










and also arnt u both in dpmcc?? y would u challenge a member of your own club???

but best of luck to the both of you when it does happen


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 OWNED


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 10:38 PM~7635264
> *:0  :0  OWNED
> *


damn :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 09:38 PM~7635264
> *:0  :0  OWNED
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH I HAVE PICS ON THE WAY SO CHECK OUT MY THREAD HERE IN A MOMENT :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 09:31 PM~7635226
> *i like doing this when other people call sumone out i like to look at the 2 builders builds and see who i think would win  and heres a pic of your work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of wagonguys work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also arnt u both in dpmcc?? y would u challenge a member of your own club???
> 
> but best of luck to the both of you when it does happen
> *




:0 :0 :0

we do this thing in my club called, "pinks challenge"

and its just like a pinks race, if i lose, he gets my car, fair and square, i win, he gets my ride, you know, i think he will win.... he good builder...


----------



## zfelix

thats a cool lil idea the pinks thing :biggrin: but do most people actually pay for it to be shipped or what?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:12 PM~7635448
> *thats a cool lil idea the pinks thing :biggrin: but do most people actually pay for it to be shipped or what?
> *


we need to start doing that with the build offs. Winner take all. That would be like a pinks all out! :0


----------



## wagonguy

> *thats a cool lil idea the pinks thing  but do most people actually pay for it to be shipped or what? *


yup LOL, the cost of losing i guess LOL



> *we need to start doing that with the build offs. Winner take all. That would be like a pinks all out!  *



that would be nutty!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

oh shti i just noticed, this is my 1004 post :cheesy:

and i dont even whore LOL.... (except this totally randumb shit post i am doign as i type LOL :biggrin: )


----------



## Ronin

this shit might be a little over your heads especially if you like lil rob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-MYVv4tgQc


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 6 2007, 10:32 PM~7635608
> *oh shti i just noticed, this is my 1004 post :cheesy:
> 
> and i dont even whore LOL.... (except this totally randumb shit post i am doign as i type LOL :biggrin: )
> *


*WHORE!* :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 6 2007, 10:36 PM~7635639
> *WHORE! :biggrin:
> *



:tears: no.........
































































well sorta.... i whore my garage topic all the time :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

at least i dont ...
















TTT 










all the time :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

anybody know if a kit or promo or resin of one of these was ever made


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 6 2007, 11:13 PM~7635875
> *anybody know if a kit or promo or resin of  one of these was ever made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember a 1:18 but not a 1/24


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Monogram made a 2 dr jag in the late 70- to early 80s !

found this 1 ! With a little work you could be where it needed ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1986-HASEGAWA-1-24-SCA...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 10:27 PM~7635566
> *we need to start doing that with the build offs.  Winner take all.  That would be like a pinks all out!  :0
> *


That mean's i would own all of you guy's car's. And i won't have any place to put them all. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2007, 01:25 AM~7636337
> *That mean's i would own all of you guy's car's. And i won't have any place to put them all. :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 your right! You might have to let Mini win one or two. :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I WOULD JUST OPEN UP A USED MODELS CAR LOT. AND SELL THEM BACK TO YOU ALL.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

oh damn , mr biggs wheels and deals..... :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

you just ain't gonna let Mini win anything are you? :biggrin: 
Biggs used plastics auto lot.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 7 2007, 01:33 AM~7636353
> *oh damn , mr biggs wheels and deals..... :0
> *


IT WOULD BE FOR A GOOD PRICE.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 7 2007, 01:34 AM~7636354
> *you just ain't gonna let Mini win anything are you?  :biggrin:
> Biggs used plastics auto lot.
> *



IM GREEDY, GREEDY, GREEDY. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mr biggs mini car sales?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 7 2007, 01:36 AM~7636365
> *mr biggs mini car sales?
> *



That has a good ring to it.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 7 2007, 12:36 AM~7636365
> *mr biggs mini car sales?
> *



NO IT WOULD BE "MR. BIGGS WHOLESALE CAR LOT" THAT WAY I CAN BUY THEM AT WHOLESALE AND SELL THEM BACK TO YOU GUYS....... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 7 2007, 07:46 AM~7636920
> *NO IT WOULD BE "MR. BIGGS WHOLESALE CAR LOT" THAT WAY I CAN BUY THEM AT WHOLESALE AND SELL THEM BACK TO YOU GUYS....... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT WILL BE COOL CAUSE I WON'T HAVE ANY WHERE TO PUT ALL THEM CAR'S. ..YOU CAN PUT THEM ALL IN BETO'S NEW *#% :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2007, 07:57 AM~7636959
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THAT WILL BE COOL CAUSE I WON'T ANY WHERE TO PUT ALL THEM CAR'S. ..YOU CAN PUT THEM ALL IN BETO'S NEW *#%  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## zfelix




----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 7 2007, 07:46 AM~7636920
> *NO IT WOULD BE "WAGONGUY'S WHOLESALE CAR LOT" THAT WAY I CAN BUY THEM AT WHOLESALE AND SELL THEM BACK TO YOU GUYS....... :biggrin:
> *



that does have a ring to it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL I WOULD LOSE ANY WAY :biggrin: CAUSE MY BUILDS AREN'T THAT DAMN GOOD


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2007, 01:00 AM~7636262
> *Monogram  made  a  2 dr    jag  in the  late  70- to  early  80s  !
> 
> found  this  1  !    With a  little  work  you    could  be    where  it  needed  !
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1986-HASEGAWA-1-24-SCA...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


i got that in factory trim theres a vert too


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 7 2007, 09:29 AM~7637417
> *WELL I WOULD LOSE ANY WAY :biggrin:  CAUSE MY BUILDS AREN'T THAT DAMN GOOD
> *


THEN YOU SHOULD JUST SEND ME YOU MODEL NOW... AND SAVE YOURSELF THE AGONY OF BUILDING IT, AND HAVING TO GIVE IT AWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 7 2007, 09:36 AM~7637457
> *THEN YOU SHOULD JUST SEND ME YOU MODEL NOW... AND SAVE YOURSELF THE AGONY OF BUILDING IT,  AND HAVING TO GIVE IT AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


WELL MY GLASS HOUSE DON'T COUNT. I'LL SEND YOU A MODEL THAT I BUY AFTER MY CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 7 2007, 12:31 AM~7635226
> *i like doing this when other people call sumone out i like to look at the 2 builders builds and see who i think would win  and heres a pic of your work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pic of wagonguys work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also arnt u both in dpmcc?? y would u challenge a member of your own club???
> 
> but best of luck to the both of you when it does happen
> *


hey I cant be buildin every second i get free time and thats not my best work.I jus want to look foward to a challange seince I havent been workin on models in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 7 2007, 10:19 AM~7637662
> *hey I cant be buildin every second i get free time and thats not my best work.I jus want to look foward to a challange seince I havent been workin on models in a while. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:

like i said, name the date, and the time, what kit so on and so forth, do you get emails through the club, or you on no email?

so since you in my club, whats your name? so i at least know who you are LOL


----------



## 63 ridah

my cpu wont allow me to join yahoo gruips.my name is ola and its a tradditional buildoff,nothing too radical.

im in with a 64' imp


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 7 2007, 10:39 AM~7637758
> *my cpu wont allow me to join yahoo gruips.my name is ola and its a tradditional buildoff,nothing too radical.
> 
> im in with a 64' imp
> *



then either i get a 64 imp and we build the same kits, or another kit, if its another kit, i want to enter the 70 monte im gettin from mark!

but if you want to do both 6 fo's then its cool, ill just get one form mark LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

the popes car:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...01272071&rd=1,1
:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 7 2007, 07:52 PM~7640786
> *the popes car:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...01272071&rd=1,1
> :0
> *


he farfromgroovin :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2007, 08:56 PM~7640818
> *he farfromgroovin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


look at the price, lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 7 2007, 07:59 PM~7640835
> *look at the price, lol
> *


he still farfromgroovin...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 7 2007, 09:00 PM~7640842
> *he still farfromgroovin...... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## tyhodge07

i seen them on a 1:1 car.. thoguht they looked pretty cool too


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 7 2007, 10:09 PM~7641602
> *i seen them on a 1:1 car.. thoguht they looked pretty cool too
> *


a 5k each wheel they better be


----------



## wagonguy

my teacher has those onhis harley, looks badass!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 7 2007, 11:13 PM~7641614
> *a 5k each wheel they better be
> *


:0 didnt know they were that much i knew they were alot tho... howd u do urs, cut ur wheel in half from top to bottom not across, than cut a piece of plastic and put it in between the 2 parts and glued them together...


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 7 2007, 10:15 PM~7641623
> *:0 didnt know they were that much i knew they were alot tho... howd u do urs, cut ur wheel in half from top to bottom not across, than cut a piece of plastic and put it in between the 2 parts and glued them together...
> *


no cut the center out then snapped the clear styrene on. i want 26 inch chopper blades  so im gonna cast a open blank and make different faces for them


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 7 2007, 11:21 PM~7641651
> *no cut the center out then snapped the clear styrene on. i want 26 inch chopper blades  so im gonna cast a open blank and make different faces for them
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 7 2007, 10:21 PM~7641651
> *no cut the center out then snapped the clear styrene on. i want 26 inch chopper blades  so im gonna cast a open blank and make different faces for them
> *



:0


----------



## vinman2

who is a big diorama builder? I got this with my nova kit can anyone use it? LMK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 pm sent....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Apr 7 2007, 11:55 PM~7641983
> *who is a big diorama builder? I got this with my nova kit can anyone use it? LMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




rides 66 nova?:0


----------



## vinman2

yup


----------



## wagonguy

carl Jul 17 2006, 

Baller

Posts: 504
Joined: May 2006



HAHAHA i was lookin at the first page, and reading it LOL, i know this dueshbag, he tried conning me outta shit b4, him and bryan.... :uh: 


LOL

:0 ..... tryna get free shit from me :0... jeez....


and oh ya, HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## vinman2

oh damn, thats right I better get to bed so the easter bunny don't skip my house,,,lol :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

finally from 19 to staggered 20


----------



## wagonguy

:0 i like thos ronnin!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

THOSE WHEELS LOOK NICE RONIN. AND *HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE*


----------



## vengence

ronin those rims are badass...

and happy easter yall,im workin...


----------



## THEREGAL

just a couple cool pics i found today of my daughter while i was going through old pics
my wheel model










at the 2004 supershow


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Apr 8 2007, 11:31 AM~7643581
> *just a couple cool pics i found today of my daughter while i was going through old pics
> my wheel model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the 2004 supershow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow, that first pic is such a famous shot LOL, she famous!!!!!!




does she buidl?


----------



## THEREGAL

she will we got her a 76 caprice to start on just haven't had a chance, she helps on my real car all the time


----------



## Purpura Delujo

Sweet wheels Ronin! 

Cute kid Regal, that Tre in the supershow photo is fuckin sweet!


----------



## vengence

thats tight homie...

she gonna be hittin switches when she older too......


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 8 2007, 12:38 PM~7643617
> *thats tight homie...
> 
> she gonna be hittin switches when she older too......
> *


its bound to happen she's pumped up for daddys car to jump, haha
thanx purpura don't got any good shots of the actual car she had to be in every picture :biggrin:


----------



## Purpura Delujo

I'm sure I will find it somewhere on the net mate, t has given me inspiration to build another tre model just like it.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Purpura Delujo_@Apr 8 2007, 12:50 PM~7643679
> *I'm sure I will find it somewhere on the net mate, t has given me inspiration to build another tre model just like it.
> *


cool glad i could help :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

jus an idea for a plaque


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 8 2007, 03:22 PM~7644729
> *jus an idea for a plaque
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

HOW LONG DO YOU LET A CAR SOAK IN BRAKE FLUID :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 8 2007, 04:34 PM~7645066
> *HOW LONG DO YOU LET A CAR SOAK IN BRAKE FLUID :biggrin:  :uh:
> *


few hours


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 8 2007, 04:37 PM~7645075
> *few hours
> *


SO 2 HOURS OR SHORTER


----------



## LowandBeyond

something like that. 2-3 depending on when its done. It gets brittle over time in there.


----------



## ElMonte74'

NEVER MIND I GOT MOST OF THE TAN PAINT OFF OF MY CAPRICE WITH MY XACTO KNIFE :biggrin: .


----------



## wagonguy

hey ola, that plaque looks tight, you using that in our buildoff? :0


----------



## wagonguy

http://z4.invisionfree.com/Custom_and_Tune...dex.php?act=idx


theres another cool forum!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 8 2007, 10:42 PM~7646669
> *http://z4.invisionfree.com/Custom_and_Tune...dex.php?act=idx
> theres another cool forum!
> *


can't even see it


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 8 2007, 08:51 PM~7646736
> *can't even see it
> *


Came up fine for me. Look like a kick ass forum! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 8 2007, 07:59 PM~7645198
> *hey ola, that plaque looks tight, you using that in our buildoff? :0
> *


u never know :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 9 2007, 10:23 AM~7649773
> *u never know :biggrin:
> *



:0 oh no.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOOKING FOR PLEASE PM ME ! </span>


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2007, 12:49 PM~7650764
> *LOOKING  FOR  RAFAL  SANTIAGO !
> 
> PLEASE  ME  !
> *


:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2007, 12:49 PM~7650764
> *LOOKING  FOR    PLEASE  ME  !  </span>
> *



:0 :loco:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 8 2007, 05:22 PM~7644729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jus an idea for a plaque
> *



not bad! draw one up for the club hehe! i want to have some 1/25 plaques made. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 9 2007, 01:49 PM~7650764
> *LOOKING  FOR    "PLEASE ME" ****............MINI CAME OUT THE CLOSET</span>*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i knew he was a little on the funny side.....


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FOOLS ! 



I sent him a package a few weeks ago and it was returned today as an UNCLAIMED package ! I dont remeber his LIL name so i dont want to just hang on to till he gets upset and thinks i fucked him out of his money ! SO the best way i can do that was ask him to PM me so i can get this out to him ! 

I dont swing that way ! But CANDYMANCADDY ! HE LOVE'S THE SKIN FLUTE !


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 9 2007, 02:56 PM~7650803
> *"PLEASE ME" ****............MINI CAME OUT THE CLOSET
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## MARINATE

WELL I KNEW HE WAS A FLAKE, BUT I DIDN'T KNOW HE WAS A ****!


----------



## drnitrus

:0 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i like women ........ you dick


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 03:32 PM~7651029
> *i like women ........ you dick
> *


So, are you tryin' to say, you like women & Mini's dick? :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hes got a mini-dick?:0 , only you would know..... :ugh:


----------



## MARINATE

CHECK OUT THIS PHOTOBUCKET
http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t14/ton...toms/?start=all


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 9 2007, 04:03 PM~7651230
> *CHECK OUT THIS PHOTOBUCKET
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t14/ton...toms/?start=all
> *



Those are Fookin' bad ass!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 6 2007, 03:56 PM~7632978
> *Go to Hobby Lobby and get the Alumilite casting kit. it's like $70, but if you use the coupon it's like $45. Kinda pricey but it's prolly the cheapest you'll find to do it your self.
> 
> And check out the site for tips on how to mold your stuff up.
> 
> Alumilite Corp. Link
> 
> Some people don't like the stuff but it's not to bad.
> *


the hobby lobby by me had no clue what it was and i kept tellin them what it was what u can do with it than they said they didnt carry it, i checked michaels out also, they dont have it either.. you know which section of hobby lobby its in? i might go and try hobby town usa, which they prolly have it but their prices are really high


----------



## Reverend Hearse

here they keep the alumalite with the pinecar derby cars , odd huh?


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY KNOW OR HERE FROM LONNIE ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 9 2007, 03:03 PM~7651230
> *CHECK OUT THIS PHOTOBUCKET
> http://s156.photobucket.com/albums/t14/ton...toms/?start=all
> *


them are all 1/64th scale, them have alot of detail in them paint jobs, i like them all, which i could do a job like that on a tiny ass car :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 9 2007, 04:52 PM~7652168
> *here they keep the alumalite with the pinecar derby cars , odd huh?
> *


i seen the pinecar derby cars, but there wasnt nothin around there that had to do with the casting kit... the pinecars were pretty much opposite side of the model kits... with alot of hilux kits ripped open and parts takin out, pretty much all them kits, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 9 2007, 05:51 PM~7652164
> *the hobby lobby by me had no clue what it was and i kept tellin them what it was what u can do with it than they said they didnt carry it, i checked michaels out also, they dont have it either.. you know which section of hobby lobby its in? i might go and try hobby town usa, which they prolly have it but their prices are really high
> *


here, it's always by the paints and stuff


----------



## chet milner

i got a 63 impala revell lowrider kit but the guy tried (and failed) to paint the body with createx airbrush colors. how can i strip it down to the plastic? without damage i hope!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2007, 05:41 PM~7652524
> *here, it's always by the paints and stuff
> *


like the canvas paint and shit or the model paint?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 9 2007, 06:55 PM~7652641
> *like the canvas paint and shit or the model paint?
> *


model paint

here they have the paint, glue, airbrush stuff, all that right in the same section. 

your hobby lobby may just not stock it. I"m sure they can get it for you (even though it's not worth a damn, lol)

check out http://www.smoothon.com


----------



## chet milner

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Apr 9 2007, 05:53 PM~7652623
> *i got a 63 impala revell lowrider kit but the guy tried (and failed) to paint the body with createx airbrush colors. how can i strip it down to the plastic? without damage i hope!
> *


nobody?


----------



## ElRafa

QUOTE(Minidreams Inc. @ Apr 9 2007, 12:49 PM) 
LOOKING FOR RAFAL SANTIAGO !

PLEASE ME ! :nono: 

PM sent bro


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Apr 9 2007, 07:15 PM~7652741
> *nobody?
> *


CSC or Super Clean. You might try water since it's water based, don't know if that't work or not.


----------



## 1ofaknd

cutty's are ready, anyone want one? :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2007, 06:55 PM~7653499
> *cutty's are ready, anyone want one?  :biggrin:
> *


euro Cuttys or Stock?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

how long should a trade take if you sent the pakage a few weeks ago and havent received any thing from the other person. should i just relize i got screwed over or wait a little longer?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Apr 9 2007, 07:01 PM~7653560
> *how long should a trade take if you sent the pakage a few weeks ago and havent received any thing from the other person. should i just relize i got screwed over or wait a little longer?
> *


it all depend's on who it is bro. I know it took some time to send stuff cause shit came up or something happend. PUT THEM ON BLAST AND MAYBE THEY WILL COME THROUGH ON THERE PART OF THE DEAL. That always seem's to work. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

2 more weeks i cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 9 2007, 08:57 PM~7653520
> *euro Cuttys or Stock?
> *


stock, pics should be up in a little while


----------



## twinn

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## chet milner

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 9 2007, 07:47 PM~7653412
> *CSC or Super Clean. You might try water since it's water based, don't know if that't work or not.
> *


what is csc and superclean and where can i get them? dont think water will work the paint is cured! thnx for the help!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Apr 9 2007, 09:20 PM~7653715
> *what is csc and superclean and where can i get them? dont think water will work the paint is cured! thnx for the help!
> *


here ya go, everything you need to know about stripping paint off cars
http://www.bonediggers.com/1-3/strip/strip.html


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2007, 06:55 PM~7653499
> *cutty's are ready, anyone want one?  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Txfleetwood82

SOB!... i want one(cuttiez) but i went to the country and hoods today to look for project cars ... guess what i came back with









































f'n nothin....... maybe later


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WANT A CUTTY :biggrin: BUT I DON'T HAVE THE MONEY FOR IT


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got a cutty comming, but wont hurt to have another! :biggrin: Same way with the 80's caprice/impalas.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 9 2007, 10:04 PM~7654814
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



SAY LOW WENT THE STORAGE BUT I GUESS THEY DINT PAY THE BILL... GOT A COMPANY LOCK... I WAS GON PULL OUT SOME KLEINS AND HAMMER AND KNOCK OFF THOSE RIBBETS AND BREAK IT BUT I WAS LIKE NAH CAUSE THEN ILL GET BITCHED AT AND THEN ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE.... :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 09:55 PM~7655275
> *SAY LOW WENT THE STORAGE BUT I GUESS THEY DINT PAY THE BILL... GOT A COMPANY LOCK... I WAS GON PULL OUT SOME KLEINS AND HAMMER AND KNOCK OFF THOSE RIBBETS AND BREAK IT  BUT I WAS LIKE NAH CAUSE THEN ILL GET BITCHED AT AND THEN ALL HELL WILL BREAK LOOSE....  :uh:
> *



pay your bills homie! :biggrin: 
just see how much you owe them?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

AINT MINEZ TRAV... ITS MY MOM N POPS.... ANYWAY I THOUGHT I POST UP MY FLEET........


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:07 PM~7655354
> *AINT MINEZ TRAV... ITS MY MOM N POPS.... ANYWAY I THOUGHT I POST UP MY FLEET........
> 
> *



Sweet fleet!! 

Ok then, tell you moms and pops to pay the bills, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Maybe they got all their stuff out and threw yours in the trash. You was trying to break into someone elses. :0 :biggrin: 

No problem man,


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL THIS HAPPENED EARLIER TONIGHT WHEN I WAS ON MY WAY HOME FROM NIGHT SCHOOL. BUT A CAR WAS WAS HAULIN ASS BEHIND ME AND I PULLED UP TO A YEILD SIGN AND THE CAR WAS GOING AROUND ME SO I TOOK OFF AND COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS MY OLD HOMIES I HAVEN'T SEEN SINCE I DROPPED OUT OF SCHOOL TO GO TO NIGHT SCHOOL. WELL WE WHERE SITTIN THERE INT HE MIDDLE OF THE STREET TALKIN ABOUT NEW AND OLD STUFF TRYING TO GET CAUGHT UP WELL I WAS LOOKIN THROUGH MY REAR VEIW TO SEE IF THEIR WHERE ANY CARS COMING BY. WELL WE KEEP TALKING AND I LOOK THROUGH MY REAR VEIW AGAIN AND I SEE THIS CAR MOVE OUT OF THE DARKNESS AND SHINED HIS BRIGHTS ON US. SO I MOVE OUT OF THE WAY AND AS I DID SO HERE GO THE LIGHTS AND WE WHERE BEING PULLED OVER BY A COP IN A EXPEDITION. BUT WE WHERE LET OFF THE HOOK CAUSE THE COP HAD TO GO JOIN A PURSUIT IN PROGRESS. AND BOY AM I A LITTLE FREAKED OUT RIGHT NOW :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

how can you get pulled over being parked? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:11 PM~7655382
> *WELL THIS HAPPENED EARLIER TONIGHT WHEN I WAS ON MY WAY HOME FROM NIGHT SCHOOL.  BUT A CAR WAS WAS HAULIN ASS BEHIND ME AND I PULLED UP TO A YEILD SIGN AND THE CAR WAS GOING AROUND ME SO I TOOK OFF AND COME TO FIND OUT IT WAS MY OLD HOMIES I HAVEN'T SEEN SINCE I DROPPED OUT OF SCHOOL TO GO TO NIGHT SCHOOL.  WELL WE WHERE SITTIN THERE INT HE MIDDLE OF THE STREET TALKIN ABOUT NEW AND OLD STUFF TRYING TO GET CAUGHT UP WELL I WAS LOOKIN THROUGH MY REAR VEIW TO SEE IF THEIR WHERE ANY CARS COMING BY.  WELL WE KEEP TALKING AND I LOOK THROUGH MY REAR VEIW AGAIN AND I SEE THIS CAR MOVE OUT OF THE DARKNESS AND SHINED HIS BRIGHTS ON US.  SO I MOVE OUT OF THE WAY AND AS I DID SO HERE GO THE LIGHTS AND WE WHERE BEING PULLED OVER BY A COP IN A EXPEDITION.  BUT WE WHERE LET OFF THE HOOK CAUSE THE COP HAD TO GO JOIN A PURSUIT IN PROGRESS.  AND BOY AM I A LITTLE FREAKED OUT RIGHT NOW :ugh:
> *



I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES THATS HAPPENED TO ME BIG V....ONE TIME I DID IT AND THE SAME COP THAT PULLED OVER FROM A LAST TIME DID IT AGAIN AND ISSUED ME A TICKET THAT WAS AWHILE BACK...... SAY LOW I DINT MEANT O SOUND LIKE AN ASS IF I DID SAYIN IT WAS MY MOMS AND POPS.... NAH IF IT WAS ME THE BE LOOKIN FOR ME CAUSE I WOULD NEVER PAY IT LOL ........


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 9 2007, 10:16 PM~7655406-->
> 
> 
> 
> how can you get pulled over being parked?    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WELL WE WHERE BLOCKING TRAFFIC ON A STREET THATS DEAD AT NIGHT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:17 PM~7655414
> *I DONT KNOW HOW MANY TIMES THATS HAPPENED TO ME BIG V....ONE TIME I DID IT AND THE SAME COP THAT PULLED OVER FROM A LAST TIME DID IT AGAIN AND ISSUED ME A TICKET THAT WAS AWHILE BACK...... SAY LOW I DINT MEANT O SOUND LIKE AN ASS IF I DID SAYIN IT WAS MY MOMS AND POPS.... NAH IF IT WAS ME THE BE LOOKIN FOR ME CAUSE I WOULD NEVER PAY IT LOL ........
> *


THAT COP THAT PULLED US OVER WAS A PRICK. HE TOLD US THAT WE WHERE DAMN LUCKY THAT HE HAD SOMETHING BETTER TO DO (MAD CAUSE HE MISSED PART OF A PURSUIT).


----------



## Txfleetwood82

HOWS THE WEATHER UP THEIR NOW LOW??? IT JUS GOT DONE SNOWIN SAT-SUN... CANT BELIEVE THAT SHIET HERE IN APRIL.... I CANT PAINT ANYTHING WITH IT LOOKIN LIKE SHITTY SHIT OUTSIDE.... BUT I DO GOT A SUPRISE THOUGH?? HOPE I DONT MESS UP THE REST


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:20 PM~7655441
> *WELL WE WHERE BLOCKING TRAFFIC ON A STREET THATS DEAD AT NIGHT
> THAT COP THAT PULLED US OVER WAS A PRICK.  HE TOLD US THAT WE WHERE DAMN LUCKY THAT HE HAD SOMETHING BETTER TO DO (MAD CAUSE HE MISSED PART OF A PURSUIT).
> *



SHOULD'VE BEEN LIKE DONT WORRY IM PRETTY SURE THEY HAVE SOME BETTER COPS IN THE MIX LOL


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:23 PM~7655456
> *SHOULD'VE BEEN LIKE DONT WORRY IM PRETTY SURE THEY HAVE SOME BETTER COPS IN THE MIX LOL
> *


OH CLOVIS HAS *SOME* GOOD COPS BUT THE DEPARTMENT HAS THEM WORKING AT THE STATION AND WIND UP SENDING THE PRICKS OUT :angry:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:26 PM~7655477
> *OH CLOVIS HAS SOME  GOOD COPS BUT THE DEPARTMENT HAS THEM WORKING AT THE STATION AND WIND UP SENDING THE PRICKS OUT :angry:
> *


KOO KOO..... THERE ARE SOME PRETTY GOOD COPS OUT THERE.... SOME ARE ASSES THOUGH.. FEMALE COPS THOUGH...... I MEAN FINE AZZ FEMALE COPS... DAMN DAMN DAMN...... SOMETIMES I CANT HELP BUT FLIRT :biggrin: .... KEEP SOME COLOGNE IN UR RIDE AND SPRAY ALIL WHEN U SEE EM COMMIN UP.... A FEW TIMES I DID IT AND IT WAS SUM UGLY CHICK LOL... MAKE SURE ITS A CHICK COMMIN OUT THE CAR...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:20 PM~7655442
> *HOWS THE WEATHER UP THEIR NOW LOW??? IT JUS GOT DONE SNOWIN SAT-SUN... CANT BELIEVE THAT SHIET HERE IN APRIL.... I CANT PAINT ANYTHING WITH IT LOOKIN LIKE SHITTY SHIT OUTSIDE.... BUT I DO GOT A SUPRISE THOUGH?? HOPE I DONT MESS UP THE REST
> *



still shitty! 50's during the day and 20's at night. Still to cold to paint anything besides interior or something. Suppost to rain starting in a few days. Wish it would warm back up.   Thats way on the build I'm doing, I'm trying to knock out the stuff that I can do without paint.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:31 PM~7655511
> *KOO KOO..... THERE ARE SOME PRETTY GOOD COPS OUT THERE.... SOME ARE ASSES THOUGH.. FEMALE COPS THOUGH...... I MEAN FINE AZZ FEMALE COPS... DAMN DAMN DAMN...... SOMETIMES I CANT HELP BUT FLIRT  :biggrin: .... KEEP SOME COLOGNE IN UR RIDE AND SPRAY ALIL WHEN U SEE EM COMMIN UP.... A FEW TIMES I DID IT AND IT WAS SUM UGLY CHICK LOL... MAKE SURE ITS A CHICK COMMIN OUT THE CAR...
> *


:roflmao: YEAH I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT MANY FEMALE COPS HERE. I DO WHEN I CRUISE I SPRAY SOME ON AND CRUISE. I ALSO THINK I MAY HAVE FOUND A NEW MEMBEER FOR MY CC HE HAS A SS MONTE CARLO. THE GUY THAT OWNED IT BEFORE HIM WRECKED IT AND PUT A LS CLIP ON IT :biggrin: .


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 9 2007, 11:35 PM~7655527
> *still shitty!  50's during the day and 20's at night.  Still to cold to paint anything besides interior or something.  Suppost to rain starting in a few days.  Wish it would warm back up.        Thats way on the build I'm doing,  I'm trying to knock out the stuff that I can do without paint.
> *



YEAH LOVIN THE THE LFD BUILD :thumbsup: ...... I GOT A 96 I MESSED UP PAINTING........... AND SINCE I CANT PAINT IM'A CUT THAT ONE UP..... IM'A CALL IT PLASTERED..... THINKIN DELORIAN DOORS.. TILTED REAR SEATS DISPLAYIN BANG..... SIMPLE RAD... WUT YA THINK??


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 10:42 PM~7655561
> *YEAH LOVIN THE THE LFD BUILD :thumbsup: ...... I GOT A 96 I MESSED UP PAINTING........... AND SINCE I CANT PAINT IM'A CUT THAT ONE UP..... IM'A CALL IT PLASTERED..... THINKIN DELORIAN DOORS.. TILTED REAR SEATS DISPLAYIN BANG..... SIMPLE RAD...  WUT YA THINK??
> *




THAT'D BE BAD :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:37 PM~7655539
> *:roflmao: YEAH I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT MANY FEMALE COPS HERE.  I DO WHEN I CRUISE I SPRAY SOME ON AND CRUISE.  I ALSO THINK I MAY HAVE FOUND A NEW MEMBEER FOR MY CC HE HAS A SS MONTE CARLO.  THE GUY THAT OWNED IT BEFORE HIM WRECKED IT AND PUT A LS CLIP ON IT :biggrin: .
> *


I STAY LOGNED UP BUT I TRY TO MAKE SHIT ALITTLE MORE NOTICEABLE LOL... SS MONTE WITH EURO CLIP KOO KOO.... I MISS MY CUT-DAWG I WRECKED THAT SHIT.4 YEARS AGO MAYBE 5....I WAS KING OUT HERE IN WACO.. HAD PEEPZ FROM DALLAS... AND FEW PARTS OF TEXAS COME OUT... I MISS IT BUT ITS KOO IM'A FIX UP ANOTHER... DINT THINK I WOULD DO ANOTHER LOW LOW BUT ITS IN MY ROOTS AND IM'A BRING IT BACK OUT HERE..... AND ITS GON BE RIGHT HOMIE  ........ THAT UR RIDE IN YOUR PIC?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:45 PM~7655582
> *THAT'D BE BAD :biggrin:
> *


THANKZ BRO HOPE ALL IS GOOD...WORSE CASE SCENARIO IF THE DOORS CUT ARE JACKED UP... FILE EM STRAIGHT AND JUS GLUE EM PERMANANTLY STICKIN UP.... LOL... BUT IM ALSO WORKIN ON THAT 300 STILL.... I NEED TO GET ON THAT..... PROLLY TOMORROW AND THIS WEEKEND IF I DONT RECORD....


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEP THAT MY RIDE A 74 MONTE CARLO WITH ORIGINAL 15'' APPLIANCE WHEELS THAT HAVE BEEN ON IT SINCE MY GRANDMOTHER BOUGHT IT OFF THE DEALERSHIP FLOOR IN 1974 :biggrin: . THATS WHAT I'M DOING OUT HERE IS TRYING TO OUT NUMBER THE HOT RODS AND THE SLOW WAVE OF DONKS COMING OUT HERE. YEAH I HAD DONE THAT WITH A HOOD FOR A CHRYSLER THAT I HAD BUILT IS THE HOOD WOULDN'T STAY UP SO I JUST GLUED IT UP :biggrin: . I'M JUST WAITING ON FRIDAY TO ROLL AROUND SO I CAN GET MY PAINT AN FINISH MY CAR :biggrin: .


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 9 2007, 11:57 PM~7655624
> *YEP THAT MY RIDE A 74 MONTE CARLO WITH ORIGINAL 15'' APPLIANCE WHEELS THAT HAVE BEEN ON IT SINCE MY GRANDMOTHER BOUGHT IT OFF THE DEALERSHIP FLOOR IN 1974 :biggrin: .  THATS WHAT I'M DOING OUT HERE IS TRYING TO OUT NUMBER THE HOT RODS AND THE SLOW WAVE OF DONKS COMING OUT HERE.  YEAH I HAD DONE THAT WITH A HOOD FOR A CHRYSLER THAT I HAD BUILT IS THE HOOD WOULDN'T STAY UP SO I JUST GLUED IT UP :biggrin: .  I'M JUST WAITING ON FRIDAY TO ROLL AROUND SO I CAN GET MY PAINT AN FINISH MY CAR :biggrin: .
> *


THATS STRAIGHT HOMIE.... DAMN THATS CRAZY... IBET THE CAR IS FRESH AZ HELL....... :biggrin: .... ITS HARD TO FIND AN OLD RIDE THATS BEEN KEPT SINCE ITS SHOWROOM DAY... BUT IT KOO IF U DONT.. TO ME AS LONG AS ITS SOLID... KNOW WUT IM TALKIN BOT....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 9 2007, 11:08 PM~7655684
> *THATS STRAIGHT HOMIE....  DAMN THATS CRAZY... IBET THE CAR IS FRESH AZ HELL.......  :biggrin: .... ITS HARD TO FIND AN OLD RIDE THATS BEEN KEPT SINCE ITS SHOWROOM DAY... BUT IT KOO IF U DONT.. TO ME AS LONG AS ITS SOLID... KNOW WUT IM TALKIN BOT....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey

what do you guys use for vinyl tops and interiors. I am looking for spraypaint that is a beige to paint interior of this car

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331085


----------



## rodburner1974

nice to see more and more members are making a thread for their builds! i would rather scroll through updated threads than go through a shit ton of BS myself..... 

keep up the good work!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 10 2007, 11:28 AM~7658505
> *what do you guys use for vinyl tops and interiors. I am looking for spraypaint that is a beige to paint interior of this car
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=331085
> *


I USED KRYLON MATTE BEIGE CAMO FOR MY INTERIOR


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 10 2007, 11:33 AM~7658542
> *nice to see more and more members are making a thread for their builds! i would rather scroll through updated threads than go through a shit ton of BS myself.....
> 
> keep up the good work!
> *



I have been thinking of starting a thread for all of mine.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 10 2007, 01:59 PM~7658709
> *I have been thinking of starting a thread for all of mine.
> *




do it! do it NOW! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i been thinking of doing the same thing


----------



## Day1Hustla

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 10 2007, 03:14 PM~7659913
> *i been thinking of doing the same thing
> *


Ya gotta have some builds first!! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Nah bro I am just clownin....You should, I think everyone should it just makes things easier. That purple truck of yours was clean!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks.i have another car. 66 gto. when i finish i will post a "finished rides" and "works in progress" topic.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-NOT TO HATE BUT JUST TO HAVE SOME LAUGHS crenshaw magraw's AND scooby snacks' AVATARS LOOK ALMOST IDENTICAL MINUS THE CHAIR (THE BIG GIRL MUST HAVE SUCKED HERS UP OR SOMETHING) LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever

Hello! :wave: :wave:


----------



## rodburner1974

yeah i think everyone should have their own thread. i dont want to sound pissed, but i really get sick of seeing a single thread dedicated to a stupid question or a thread saying "i am gonna build a model" stupid shit like that.....no point to it.

i am enjoying my thread, looks like lots of you actually see what is new when i post. it's nice to have it all right there.


----------



## ElMonte74'

OK I'M ALMOST DONE WITH MY GLASS HOUSE AND WANTED TO ASK SOME QUESTIONS ON SOME MODELS.

1. ON THE SS MONTE CARLO WHEN YOU TAKE THE CLIP OFF IS IT EASY OR HARD TO PUT THE LS CLIP ON AND IF ITS HARD WHAT STUFF DO I NEED.

2. ON THE GN KIT WHEN YOU TAKE THE SPOILER OFF DO YOU NEED TO USE STYRENE (SPELLING).

3. THE 70 MONTE CARLO KIT DOES THE TRUNK OPEN OR DO YOU NEED TO CUT IT OPEN.

THIS IS ALL I CAN THINK OF RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 12:38 AM~7664008
> *OK I'M ALMOST DONE WITH MY GLASS HOUSE AND WANTED TO ASK SOME QUESTIONS ON SOME MODELS.
> 
> 1.  ON THE SS MONTE CARLO WHEN YOU TAKE THE CLIP OFF IS IT EASY OR HARD TO PUT THE LS CLIP ON AND IF ITS HARD WHAT STUFF DO I NEED.
> 
> 2.  ON THE GN KIT WHEN YOU TAKE THE SPOILER OFF DO YOU NEED TO USE STYRENE (SPELLING).
> 
> 3.  THE 70 MONTE CARLO KIT DOES THE TRUNK OPEN OR DO YOU NEED TO CUT IT OPEN.
> 
> THIS IS ALL I CAN THINK OF RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


1....Hard if you don't know what you're doing, and I'd use super glue.

2.... Yes styrene and some type of filler.

3....You'll have to cut it open.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 11 2007, 12:53 AM~7664671
> *1....Hard if you don't know what you're doing,  and I'd use super glue.
> *




I thought it was quite simple. If you can put the SS clip on you cn put the LS clip on. Might need alittle sanding here and there.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 10 2007, 11:38 PM~7664008
> *2.  ON THE GN KIT WHEN YOU TAKE THE SPOILER OFF DO YOU NEED TO USE STYRENE (SPELLING).
> 
> *


u should be able to just sand it down thats all i did


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 11 2007, 12:53 AM~7664671-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1....Hard if you don't know what you're doing,  and I'd use super glue.
> 
> 2.... Yes styrene and some type of filler.
> 
> 3....You'll have to cut it open.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2007, 12:57 AM~7664681
> *I thought it was quite simple.  If you can put the SS clip on you cn put the LS clip on.  Might need alittle sanding here and there.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THEREGAL_@Apr 11 2007, 04:01 AM~7664958
> *u should be able to just sand it down thats all i did
> *


OK THANKS GUYS I MAY HAVE TO THINK THIS OVER :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels

:biggrin: SUP HOMIEZ!!!!!! I AM HERE TO PUT A CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL ON :machinegun: FOR BURNING ME!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT THIS PERSON WOULD BE TRUE TO HIS GAME!......I GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG.....UNTIL THIS PERSON COMES FOWARD LIKE A MAN AND HANDLES HIS SHIT.....I'M GONNA KEEP HIM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE HERE ON "LIL" GETS BURNED....I HAVE HEARD THAT HE HAS BURNED SOME OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL"...I HAVE LEFT NUMEROUS PM'S,EMAILS TO HIM!...NO REPLY BACK! I EITHER WANT WHAT I PAYED FOR OR MY MONEY BACK! THIS CERTAIN PERSON IS WELL KNOWN ON HERE...I'M SURE A FEW OF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM.............

*ITS TIME FOR THIS PERSON TO BE KNOWN..."LONNIE"......................
UNTIL HE COMES FOWARD AND HANDLES HIS SHIT..I WILL NOT LEAVE GOOD FEEDBACK FOR HIM!!!!*

*BUYERS/TRADERS BEWARE!!!!!*

PEACE I'M OUT!  ....LOWRIDERMODELS


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2007, 11:23 AM~7666321
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIEZ!!!!!! I AM HERE TO PUT A CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL ON  :machinegun: FOR BURNING ME!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT THIS PERSON WOULD BE TRUE TO HIS GAME!......I GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG.....UNTIL THIS PERSON COMES FOWARD LIKE A MAN AND HANDLES HIS SHIT.....I'M GONNA KEEP HIM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE HERE ON "LIL" GETS BURNED....I HAVE HEARD THAT HE HAS BURNED SOME OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL"...I HAVE LEFT NUMEROUS PM'S,EMAILS TO HIM!...NO REPLY BACK! I EITHER WANT WHAT I PAYED FOR OR MY MONEY BACK! THIS CERTAIN PERSON IS WELL KNOWN ON HERE...I'M SURE A FEW OF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM.............
> 
> ITS TIME FOR THIS PERSON TO BE KNOWN..."LONNIE"......................
> UNTIL HE COMES FOWARD AND HANDLES HIS SHIT..I WILL NOT LEAVE GOOD FEEDBACK FOR HIM!!!!
> 
> BUYERS/TRADERS BEWARE!!!!!
> 
> PEACE I'M OUT!  ....LOWRIDERMODELS
> *




i have heard that name before.....what is his user name or last name?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:49 AM~7666510
> *i have heard that name before.....what is his user name or last name?
> *


screen name was lonnie. 

isn't he from Louisville? What did he burn you on? rip you off or not pay for something?


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 11 2007, 09:54 AM~7666551
> *screen name was lonnie.
> 
> isn't he from Louisville?  What did he burn you on?  rip you off or not pay for something?
> *



i bought the blue 69 impala he had on his for sale thread....and it wasnt exactly cheap.....we also did a trade...i sent him a monte areo back...he was supposed to send me a 60 impala for it.....its been well over a month...no answer...no product!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:angry: :angry: :angry:

User's local time Apr 11 2007, 10:06 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 513 
( 5.6 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 477 posts / 96% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Apr 03, 2007 - 08:36 AM 
Status (Offline) 


Is he from louisville? Just right down the road, what me to go smack him around?


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin: I WANT THAT VAN OR SOMETHING NOT MADE OUT OF MOTA :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

BIGGS WILL LIKE THIS ONE!


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:18 AM~7666701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEVER MIND I WANT THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2007, 09:23 AM~7666321
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIEZ!!!!!! I AM HERE TO PUT A CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL ON  :machinegun: FOR BURNING ME!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT THIS PERSON WOULD BE TRUE TO HIS GAME!......I GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG.....UNTIL THIS PERSON COMES FOWARD LIKE A MAN AND HANDLES HIS SHIT.....I'M GONNA KEEP HIM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE HERE ON "LIL" GETS BURNED....I HAVE HEARD THAT HE HAS BURNED SOME OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL"...I HAVE LEFT NUMEROUS PM'S,EMAILS TO HIM!...NO REPLY BACK! I EITHER WANT WHAT I PAYED FOR OR MY MONEY BACK! THIS CERTAIN PERSON IS WELL KNOWN ON HERE...I'M SURE A FEW OF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM.............
> 
> ITS TIME FOR THIS PERSON TO BE KNOWN..."LONNIE"......................
> UNTIL HE COMES FOWARD AND HANDLES HIS SHIT..I WILL NOT LEAVE GOOD FEEDBACK FOR HIM!!!!
> 
> BUYERS/TRADERS BEWARE!!!!!
> 
> PEACE I'M OUT!  ....LOWRIDERMODELS
> *


Thanks for the heads up! I was supposed to do a trade with him.


----------



## stilldownivlife

ive been wondering 

i just bought a van from lonnie and havent recived it yet and it has been a while (2 weeks i think)

i did a trade with him a while ago for a caprice and it came in the mail right away :dunno:

maybe he has some shit goin on or somethin ??


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 11 2007, 12:32 PM~7667812
> *ive been wondering
> 
> i just bought a van from lonnie and havent recived it yet and it has been a while (2 weeks i think)
> 
> i did a trade with him a while ago for a caprice and it came in the mail right away :dunno:
> 
> maybe he has some shit goin on or somethin ??
> *



I made a trade with him I traded a Nissan HB(hardbody) Kit for a Silverado. I got it 2 weeks later but I would of got it sooner if he had wrote the address in the correct spot so he mailed the kit back to himself instead of me. 

He probably gots some shit going on.


----------



## 1ofaknd

I live about an hour from Louisville....if need be i can make a trip over there  lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Apr 11 2007, 10:04 AM~7666619-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is he from louisville?  Just right down the road,  what me to go smack him around?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1ofaknd_@Apr 11 2007, 01:16 PM~7668189
> *I live about an hour from Louisville....if need be i can make a trip over there  lol
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAYBE HIS PAINTING MODEL AND ADDING FLAKE TOO ! 



(((( INSIDE JOKE ! ))))

I TRADED LONNIE 2 TRUCKS FOR A LOT OF BUILT UPS ~ 

SHIPPING WAS ALRIGHT BUT THE PAINT WORK LOOK LIKE SUGAR COOKIES WITH SPRINKLES LOL ! 


SOMETIMES SHIT HAPPENS ! i AM FACED A FEW PROBLEMS RIGHT NOW MYSELF AND I AM TRING TO WORK IT OUT WITH THOSE THAT I AM DEALING WITH BUT STILL KEEP IN TOUCH WITH THEM ! RUNNING AWAY FROM A PROBLEM LEADS TO SHIT THAT CANT BE FIXED TO EASY !

LIKE MY PROBLEM IS SO MUCH MORE THEN MODELING (FAMILY) 

AS I AM IN HERE RIGHT I WOULD LIKE TO SAY SORRY TO YOU GUYS THAT HAVE GOTTEN ME PMS ABOUT THIS FAMILY THING I AM FACED TO DEAL WITH AND I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO SAY SORRY TO MARINATE AND BIGG C ! THE GUYS KNOW ALITTLE MORE OF WHATS GOING ON THEN OTHERS AND HAVE BEEN ON THE PHONE OR AT THE HOUSE WHEN THE PROBLEM COMES HOME ! I MEAN WHEN SHE IS HERE !


----------



## modeltech

take care bro!! you know how to get ahold of me!!!


----------



## MARINATE

IT'S ALL GRAVY NOW GET DOWN STAIRS & START FINISHING THE ORDERS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 11 2007, 01:35 PM~7668335
> *MAYBE    HIS  PAINTING    MODEL  AND  ADDING  FLAKE  TOO !
> ((((  INSIDE  JOKE  !  ))))
> 
> I TRADED  LONNIE  2  TRUCKS  FOR  A  LOT    OF  BUILT UPS  ~
> 
> SHIPPING  WAS  ALRIGHT  BUT  THE  PAINT  WORK  LOOK  LIKE  SUGAR COOKIES WITH  SPRINKLES  LOL !
> SOMETIMES  SHIT  HAPPENS  !  i  AM  FACED  A  FEW  PROBLEMS RIGHT  NOW  MYSELF  AND  I  AM  TRING  TO  WORK  IT  OUT  WITH  THOSE THAT  I AM  DEALING  WITH  BUT  STILL  KEEP  IN TOUCH  WITH  THEM !  RUNNING  AWAY  FROM A  PROBLEM  LEADS  TO  SHIT THAT  CANT  BE    FIXED  TO  EASY  !
> 
> LIKE  MY  PROBLEM  IS  SO  MUCH  MORE  THEN  MODELING (FAMILY)
> 
> AS  I  AM  IN  HERE  RIGHT  I  WOULD  LIKE  TO SAY  SORRY  TO  YOU GUYS  THAT  HAVE  GOTTEN  ME  PMS  ABOUT THIS    FAMILY  THING I  AM  FACED  TO  DEAL  WITH  AND  I  WOULD  ALSO  LIKE  TO  SAY    SORRY  TO  MARINATE  AND  BIGG C  !  THE  GUYS KNOW  ALITTLE  MORE OF  WHATS  GOING  ON  THEN  OTHERS  AND  HAVE  BEEN  ON THE  PHONE  OR  AT THE  HOUSE  WHEN  THE  PROBLEM  COMES  HOME  !  I  MEAN  WHEN  SHE  IS  HERE  !
> *



:0 :0 :0 

You know what I said about it.


----------



## drnitrus

hang in there kid!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i did notice that lonnie hasnt been here for a hot minute


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2007, 09:23 AM~7666321
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIEZ!!!!!! I AM HERE TO PUT A CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL ON  :machinegun: FOR BURNING ME!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT THIS PERSON WOULD BE TRUE TO HIS GAME!......I GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG.....UNTIL THIS PERSON COMES FOWARD LIKE A MAN AND HANDLES HIS SHIT.....I'M GONNA KEEP HIM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE HERE ON "LIL" GETS BURNED....I HAVE HEARD THAT HE HAS BURNED SOME OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL"...I HAVE LEFT NUMEROUS PM'S,EMAILS TO HIM!...NO REPLY BACK! I EITHER WANT WHAT I PAYED FOR OR MY MONEY BACK! THIS CERTAIN PERSON IS WELL KNOWN ON HERE...I'M SURE A FEW OF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM.............
> 
> ITS TIME FOR THIS PERSON TO BE KNOWN..."LONNIE"......................
> UNTIL HE COMES FOWARD AND HANDLES HIS SHIT..I WILL NOT LEAVE GOOD FEEDBACK FOR HIM!!!!
> 
> BUYERS/TRADERS BEWARE!!!!!
> 
> PEACE I'M OUT!  ....LOWRIDERMODELS
> *





LONNIE GOT ME TOO I TRADED HIM MY PROMO TRUCK FOR A RIVI KIT BEEN AT LEAST 3 WEEKS


----------



## BODINE

anyone wanna trade models and or wheels for this ,,,, i was wanting 55.00 shipped,,,with 70 blank dvd+r


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2007, 06:10 PM~7670148
> *anyone wanna trade models and or wheels for this ,,,, i was wanting 55.00 shipped,,,with 70 blank dvd+r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0

i dont even have that much stuff for models LOL, or that money either LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2007, 06:10 PM~7670148
> *anyone wanna trade models and or wheels for this ,,,, i was wanting 55.00 shipped,,,with 70 blank dvd+r
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me we can talk.


----------



## wagonguy

ok guys i need your help... i know this is going to sound stupid, but here go's lol

in a few weeks my puppys will be ready, and when i teach mine all the commands im going to teach him in spanish... (im white and dont know a word of spanish)

my teacher says it works, cuz since i dont use spanish everyday at home, he wont get confused when i say it to like my mom or something.. (LAY DOWN!!! LOL kiddin)

so heres my request...

sit=
stay=
roll over=
dance=
bad=
come here=
go fetch or just fetch=
your in trouble now=
stop being a bitch b4 i smak you=
listin to me dammit=


and if i think of anything else i will aks, thanx homies uffin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 PM~7670794
> *
> 
> stop being a bitch b4 i smak you=
> listin to me dammit=
> 
> *


hahahaha


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 PM~7670794
> *ok guys i need your help... i know this is going to sound stupid, but here go's lol
> 
> in a few weeks my puppys will be ready, and when i teach mine all the commands im going to teach him in spanish... (im white and dont know a word of spanish)
> 
> my teacher says it works, cuz since i dont use spanish everyday at home, he wont get confused when i say it to like my mom or something.. (LAY DOWN!!! LOL kiddin)
> 
> so heres my request...
> 
> sit=SIT THE FUCK DOWN
> stay=STAY THE FUCK THERE
> roll over=PLAY DEAD
> dance=DANCE FUCKER
> bad=DUMBASS
> come here=GET THE FUCK OVER HERE
> go fetch or just fetch=GO GET THAT SHIT
> your in trouble now=IMA BEAT YOUR ASS
> stop being a bitch b4 i smak you=STOP BEING A BITCH BEFORE I SMACK YOU
> listin to me dammit=CAN U FUCKING HEAR ME STOOPID
> and if i think of anything else i will aks, thanx homies uffin:
> *



there its not in spainish but they should listen

























































:roflmao: :roflmao: just kidding


----------



## Linc

^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ^^^


----------



## wagonguy

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Here U Go Homie i dont know that much spainish so my girlfriend told me :biggrin:


sit = sientese

stay = permanezca

roll over = arrolle sobre

dance = baile

bad - malo

come here - aqui

go fetch - vaya traiga

your in trouble now = en molesta ahora

and she said the last 2 were rude lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 PM~7670794
> *ok guys i need your help... i know this is going to sound stupid, but here go's lol
> 
> in a few weeks my puppys will be ready, and when i teach mine all the commands im going to teach him in spanish... (im white and dont know a word of spanish)
> 
> my teacher says it works, cuz since i dont use spanish everyday at home, he wont get confused when i say it to like my mom or something.. (LAY DOWN!!! LOL kiddin)
> 
> so heres my request...
> 
> sit=
> stay=
> roll over=
> dance=
> bad=
> come here=
> go fetch or just fetch=
> your in trouble now=
> stop being a bitch b4 i smak you=
> listin to me dammit=
> and if i think of anything else i will aks, thanx homies uffin:
> *


I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL. I'M HALF MEXICAN HALF HUERO. AND I KNOW A LITTLE SPANISH SO I USED A ONLINE TRANSLATOR TO TRANSLATE ALL THAT TO SPANISH WELL HERE YOU GO. SORRY IF IT'S WRONG BUT AT LEAST ITS STILL SPANISH :uh: 

sit= siéntese
stay= permanece
roll over= el rollo sobre
dance= el baile 
bad= malo
come here= viene aquí
go fetch or just fetch= va trae o trae apenas
your in trouble now= su en el
problema ahora 
stop being a bitch b4 i smak you= la parada que es una ramera antes yo le abofeteo
listin to me dammit= me escucha maldita sea


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 11 2007, 08:48 PM~7671654
> *I KNOW HOW YOU FEEL.  I'M HALF MEXICAN HALF HUERO.  AND I KNOW A LITTLE SPANISH SO I USED A ONLINE TRANSLATOR TO TRANSLATE ALL THAT TO SPANISH  WELL HERE YOU GO.  SORRY IF IT'S WRONG BUT AT LEAST ITS STILL SPANISH :uh:
> 
> sit= siéntese
> stay= permanece
> roll over= el rollo sobre
> dance= el baile
> bad= malo
> come here= viene aquí
> go fetch or just fetch= va trae o trae apenas
> your in trouble now= su en el
> problema ahora
> stop being a bitch b4 i smak you= la parada que es una ramera antes yo le abofeteo
> listin to me dammit= me escucha maldita sea
> *




ORALE CABRON :roflmao: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 08:50 PM~7671665
> *ORALE CABRON :roflmao: :biggrin: :uh:
> *


QUE WEY :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT LIL EDDIE IN THE POST YOUR RIDES FOURM PASSED



R.I.P. LIL HOMIE i TALKED TO HIM A FEW TIMES ON MYSPACE BEFORE HE GOT REAL SICK HE WAS A COOL CAT :angel:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 11:05 PM~7671760
> *JUST FOUND OUT ABOUT LIL EDDIE IN THE POST YOUR RIDES FOURM PASSED
> R.I.P. LIL HOMIE i TALKED TO HIM A FEW TIMES ON MYSPACE BEFORE HE GOT REAL SICK HE WAS A COOL CAT :angel:
> *


mAN i JUST TAKED TO HIS DAD YESTERDAY ! sAID HE WAS BAD BUT DANM DIDNT KNOW THAT ! 

AT LEAST HE GOT TO SEE HIS DREAM BUILT AND RIDE IT ! 

RIP HOMIE !


----------



## ElMonte74'

:angel: RIP LIL' HOMIE


----------



## zfelix

would be sweet for someone on layitlow a good builder to replicate chagos dream and eddies 64 :angel:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 10:05 PM~7672330
> *would be sweet for someone on layitlow a good builder to replicate chagos dream and eddies 64 :angel:
> *



leme see some pics, i dont know the guy, but i think that would be cool....


RIP homie :angel:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 08:48 PM~7671649
> *Here U Go Homie i dont know that much spainish so my girlfriend told me :biggrin:
> sit = sientese
> 
> stay = permanezca
> 
> roll over = arrolle sobre
> 
> dance = baile
> 
> bad - malo
> 
> come here - aqui
> 
> go fetch - vaya traiga
> 
> your in trouble now = en molesta ahora
> 
> and she said the last 2 were rude lol
> *


damn... i cant prounounce any of those, and maybe a white kid yelling spanish commands at a dog would look kinda funky?

and tell your girlfriend im sorry, i didnt mean to offend her


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEAH I WAS THINKING MAYBE I COULD DO IT BUT I CAN'T CAUSE I'M NOT THAT GOOD WITH DOING PIN STRIPING SO I'LL LEAVE IT TO THE PROFESSIONALS (SPELLING)


----------



## Txfleetwood82

WUTS UP BRO'S EVERYONE KOO TONIGHT?? JUS GOT BACK FROM A DATE LOL AND MY ROOM SMELLS LIKE PAINT LOL... SEEN YALL WERE TALKIN BOUT A TRIBUTE CAR...


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEP :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

can someone post pics of undercarriages or how to make cylinders,,,, i have little coils ,,,,,just want to make realistic cylinders

thanks Qauy


----------



## Mr Biggs

THE COMPANY YOU KEEP" 



It Is Better To Be Alone, Than In The Wrong Company.



Tell me who your best friends are, and I will tell you who you are. If you
run with wolves, you will learn how to howl. But, if you associate with
eagles, you will learn how to soar to great heights. "A mirror reflects a
man's face, but what he is really like is shown by the kind of friends he
chooses." 



The simple but true fact of life is that you become like those with whom you
closely associate - for the good and the bad. The less you associate with
some people, the more your life will improve. Any time you tolerate
mediocrity in others, it increases your 
mediocrity. 



An important attribute in successful people is their impatience with
negative thinking and negative acting people. As you grow, your associates
will change. Some of your friends will not want you to go on. They will
want you to stay where they are. Friends that don't help you climb will
want you to crawl. Your friends will stretch 
your vision or choke your dream. Those that don't increase you will 
eventually decrease you. Consider this: 



1. Never receive counsel from unproductive people. 


2. Never discuss your problems with someone incapable of contributing to the
solution, because those who never succeed themselves are always first to
tell you how. Not everyone has a right to speak into your life. You are
certain to get the worst of the bargain when you exchange ideas with the
wrong person. 


3. Don't follow anyone who's not going anywhere. With some people you spend
an evening: with others you invest it. 


4. Be careful where you stop to inquire for directions along the road of
life. 

5. Wise is the person who fortifies his life with the right friendships. 

Happy moments? Praise God 
Difficult moments? Seek God 
Quiet moments? Worship God 
Painful moments? Trust God 
Every moment? Thank God


----------



## wagonguy

> *Happy moments? Praise God
> Difficult moments? Seek God
> Quiet moments? Worship God
> Painful moments? Trust God
> Every moment? Thank God
> 
> *


AMEN BRUTHUH!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> *It Is Better To Be Alone, Than In The Wrong Company.
> 
> Tell me who your best friends are, and I will tell you who you are. If you
> run with wolves, you will learn how to howl. But, if you associate with
> eagles, you will learn how to soar to great heights. "A mirror reflects a
> man's face, but what he is really like is shown by the kind of friends he
> chooses."  *


THIS IS LIKE THE BEST SAYINGS I HAVE EVER HEARD. MAKES ME THINK ABOUT SOME OF THE WRONG CHOICES I MADE IN MY LIFE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 12 2007, 10:40 AM~7675197
> *THIS IS LIKE THE BEST SAYINGS I HAVE EVER HEARD.  MAKES ME THINK ABOUT SOME OF THE WRONG CHOICES I MADE IN MY LIFE
> *


THIS IS WHAT I BASE MY LIFE ON.


----------



## ElMonte74'

I WISH I COULD HAVE READ THIS WHEN I WAS YOUNGER


----------



## modeltech

nothing we have is ours!! everything we have is gods!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

*KEEP US IN GOD'S LOVE AS WE WAIT FOR THE MERCY OF JESUS*


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 11 2007, 09:05 PM~7672330
> *would be sweet for someone on layitlow a good builder to replicate chagos dream and eddies 64 :angel:
> *


i was in the process of making his ride. i talked to the guy who kept in touch with him and he sent me all the pics of his ride. I was almost done. 

R.I.P. :angel: LIL EDDIE


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 12 2007, 01:08 PM~7675373
> *nothing we have is ours!! everything we have is gods!!
> *


True


----------



## Reverend Hearse

SCORE !!! on the new donk 63 impla kit, not only do you cet a chrome rearend , it has some really nice chrome shocks that look good if tou cut th rearend down and lock up the rear......


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 12 2007, 01:27 PM~7676324
> *SCORE !!! on the new donk 63 impla kit, not only do you cet a chrome rearend , it has some really nice chrome shocks that look good if tou cut th rearend down and lock up the rear......
> *



hows the front a-arms look?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 12 2007, 03:27 PM~7676324
> *SCORE !!! on the new donk 63 impla kit, not only do you cet a chrome rearend , it has some really nice chrome shocks that look good if tou cut th rearend down and lock up the rear......
> *


You guys will love the engine in the new monte carlo donk kit...it's all chromed out with a fuel injected induction system on it, really sweet compared the the last release.


----------



## Mr Biggs

For a couple years I've been blaming it on lack of sleep, not 
enough sunshine, too much pressure from my job, earwax buildup, poor
blood 
or anything else I could think of. But now I found out the real reason:

I'm tired because I'm overworked.

Here's why:.

The population of this country is 273 million.

140 million are retired.

That leaves 133 million to do the work.

There are 85 million in school.

Which leaves 48 million to do the work.

Of this there are 29 million employed by the federal government.

Leaving 19 million to do the work.

2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama 
Bin-Laden.

Which leaves 16.2 million to do the work.

Take from that total the 14.8 million people who work for state and
city 
governments.

And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work.

At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals.


Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work.

Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons.

That leaves just two people to do the work.

You and me.

And there you are,

sitting on your ass,

at your computer, reading jokes.

Nice. Real nice


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :rofl:


----------



## modeltech

it has the same tuned port as the street burner monte and it has the same spokes as the street burner!! same kit as the street burner but has the lifted suspension parts and the aded donk rims, which are the same diameter as the spokes!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

hey!



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 01:41 PM~7676399
> *For a couple years I've been blaming it on lack of sleep, not
> enough sunshine, too much pressure from my job, earwax buildup, poor
> blood
> or anything else I could think of. But now I found out the real reason:
> I'm tired because I'm overworked.
> Here's why:.
> The population of this country is 273 million.
> 140 million are retired.
> That leaves 133 million to do the work.
> There are 85 million in school.
> Which leaves 48 million to do the work.
> Of this there are 29 million employed by the federal government.
> Leaving 19 million to do the work.
> 2.8 million are in the armed forces preoccupied with killing Osama
> BIn-Laden.
> Which leaves 16.2 million to do the work.
> Take from that total the 14.8 million people who work for state and
> city
> governments.
> And that leaves 1.4 million to do the work.
> At any given time there are 188,000 people in hospitals.
> Leaving 1,212,000 to do the work.
> Now, there are 1,211,998 people in prisons.
> That leaves just two people to do the work.
> You and me.
> And there you are,
> sitting on your ass,
> at your computer, reading jokes.
> Nice. Real nice
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

those who work for state and city governments. LIKE YOU ARE THE LAZY PEOPLE.  :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 03:04 PM~7676978
> *those who work for state and city governments. LIKE YOU ARE THE LAZY PEOPLE.    :biggrin:
> *


Not us, we're a crack team of civil servants we are!

but we thank you anyways :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 11 2007, 06:30 PM~7670281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT!!!! He done went and did it now LOL!


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can the back wheels of a car come in like this?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 12 2007, 07:31 PM~7679023
> *can the back wheels of a car come in like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it has to have independent suspension to do that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok thanks cuz on my gto i glued the rims on and they keep goin in like that so i have to keep a close eye out for sagging until the glue dries.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 12 2007, 10:28 AM~7675105
> *
> 
> Happy moments?  Praise God
> Difficult moments?  Seek God
> Quiet moments?  Worship God
> Painful moments?  Trust God
> Every moment?  Thank God
> *


 i went to church on sunday and saw a mural of jesus and that inspired me to make a white on white caddy with a mural of jesus on the trunk. i dont have no i deas for the inside yet.


r.i.p. lil eddie.


----------



## Ronin




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i heard about that


----------



## Txfleetwood82

wut up broz.... preciate the fb 88 :biggrin: .... wuts everyone up to tonight?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i am bout to hit the sheets... its 9:53 here in C-town, MO and i got to hit the sheets at 10:00 i got to be at school at 8 and i wake up at 6:25


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

top of the page ^^^^^^^^^top of the page :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

hehe..... koo koo.... yeah im off for the weekend... ch' ch' chea!!!!... prolly go to bed here in alittle bit.... i gotta think of wut to buy tomorrow if i go to hobby town usa... jus got paid huhhh :biggrin: ..... but i cant spend all my money cause im lookin for a project.... and i wanna save all i can so im'a be a cheap basterd after i finish the 5 model cars thatz it for alittle bit.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

same here


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 11 2007, 09:23 AM~7666321
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIEZ!!!!!! I AM HERE TO PUT A CERTAIN INDIVIDUAL ON  :machinegun: FOR BURNING ME!!!!!! I SERIOUSLY THOUGHT THIS PERSON WOULD BE TRUE TO HIS GAME!......I GUESS I THOUGHT WRONG.....UNTIL THIS PERSON COMES FOWARD LIKE A MAN AND HANDLES HIS SHIT.....I'M GONNA KEEP HIM ON BLAST SO NO ONE ELSE HERE ON "LIL" GETS BURNED....I HAVE HEARD THAT HE HAS BURNED SOME OTHER PEOPLE RIGHT HERE ON "LIL"...I HAVE LEFT NUMEROUS PM'S,EMAILS TO HIM!...NO REPLY BACK! I EITHER WANT WHAT I PAYED FOR OR MY MONEY BACK! THIS CERTAIN PERSON IS WELL KNOWN ON HERE...I'M SURE A FEW OF YOU HAVE BOUGHT FROM HIM.............
> 
> ITS TIME FOR THIS PERSON TO BE KNOWN..."LONNIE"......................
> UNTIL HE COMES FOWARD AND HANDLES HIS SHIT..I WILL NOT LEAVE GOOD FEEDBACK FOR HIM!!!!
> 
> BUYERS/TRADERS BEWARE!!!!!
> 
> PEACE I'M OUT!  ....LOWRIDERMODELS
> *


i am having the same problem i did a trade with him and havent received anything from him he pmed me saying he was going to ship it out after i asked him what was going on.its been a week since then and still nothing so in my book no more deals with him


----------



## Txfleetwood82

well that sucks!!!pm his ebay name so i wont get fucked... well who knows he might come around.... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Apr 12 2007, 06:13 PM~7680036
> *i am having the same problem i did a trade with him and havent received anything from him he pmed me saying he was going to ship it out after i asked him what was going on.its been a week since then and still nothing so in my book no more deals with him
> *


last i heard from him....



> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im cool bro some people dont even let you know they are shipping  :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got the truck yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> got it today will ship monday thanks bro  *


who knows where he lives? can someone find out if there is some reason for all this?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2007, 07:46 PM~7510249
> *package sent for 57 parts trade.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I KNEW HE WAS FROM THE VILLE!!! Myself and Ryan are about a hour away. Send the mob down there to take care of things. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is one reason I save all the pms with someones addy in them. For myself at a later date or if someone gets ripped off.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 12:30 AM~7681433
> *I KNEW HE WAS FROM THE VILLE!!!  Myself and Ryan are about a hour away.  Send the mob down there to take care of things.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> This is one reason I save all the pms with someones addy in them.  For myself at a later date or if someone gets ripped off.
> *


I was supposed to do a trade with him too. I was trading some hard to find stuff. I was waiting for his shipment to arrive before I sent my stuff out. It's been 3 weeks and nothing yet. Looks like it's a good thing I waited, I'd be out some '73 Caprice bumpers, and a '72 GMC short bed kit! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I'm glad I didn't deal with him. He seemed cool tho, maybe hes locked up or something. Even if the internet is shut off, he could have whent somewhere else and got on. 

You know how ruff the ville is, maybe hes laying in a alley somewhere robbed of the models he was taking to the post office to ship out to everyone. :0 

for a small fee from everyone thats been ripped off, I'll go smack him around alittle bit. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 12 2007, 09:53 PM~7681478
> *I'm glad I didn't deal with him.  He seemed cool tho,  maybe hes locked up or something.  Even if the internet is shut off,  he could have whent somewhere else and got on.
> 
> You know how ruff the ville is,  maybe hes laying in a alley somewhere robbed of the models he was taking to the post office to ship out to everyone.  :0
> 
> for a small fee from everyone thats been ripped off,  I'll go smack him around alittle bit.  :angry:
> *


 with the amount of people he hit with this.... you could afford a minidreams built ride :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 13 2007, 01:08 AM~7681503
> *with the amount of people he hit with this.... you could afford a minidreams built ride  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

ok, i am goin to put the caddy david aka minidreams to use, the only use to where it wont get a beating and mess it all up... this will be on my rc hopper that i am working on right now (just waiting to order a couple parts for it  ) than itll be done... but the question is.. which wheels look better on here, the front ones or the back ones, the back ones i think look fine but give it like the 18-20'' look to where the front look like 13's, but which gives it the best look :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

IMO the back ones. Those castings are just too big for 13's.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:13 AM~7681592
> *IMO the back ones.  Those castings are just too big for 13's.
> *


yea i know, this is the homie rollerz car that comes with the bigger wheels, but i think the revell wheels look better done than the bigger wheels


----------



## LowandBeyond

whats that say on the side of it??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:19 AM~7681604
> *whats that say on the side of it??
> *


<---- Jayla's Joy


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 02:22 AM~7681609
> *<---- Jayla's Joy
> *



thats cool!!





PEEP THE NEW SIG! VVVVVVVVVVVVV :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:24 AM~7681612
> *thats cool!!
> PEEP THE NEW SIG! VVVVVVVVVVVVV   :biggrin:
> *


http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com
http://www.scalelows.com/products.html
for all your hobby needs

*LIL night krew*
:biggrin: 

*Lonnie Clark from louisville KY, make your deals right!!! *

:0

mines been the same forever now.. i need to change it to somethin but i dont know what to put, let alone ever realize whats there n e more :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 04:24 AM~7681612
> *thats cool!!
> PEEP THE NEW SIG! VVVVVVVVVVVVV  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 02:25 AM~7681615
> *http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com
> http://www.scalelows.com/products.html
> for all your hobby needs
> 
> LIL night krew
> :biggrin:
> 
> Lonnie Clark from louisville KY, make your deals right!!!
> 
> :0
> *



I was going to put the whole addy, but I didn't send him anything nor waiting on him. I posted the addy for him, thats good enough for me.


----------



## tyhodge07

~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~~Naptown~Trey-17~Naptown-Trey-17~

:0 (after i got it done last year, over a year ago)








:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks cool man! Been itching to get more ink work!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:39 AM~7681636
> *looks cool man!  Been itching to get more ink work!
> *


me too.. just havent had the time or money, my next will be jayla goin down the back of my arm with a gold halo around the corner of the J...


----------



## tyhodge07

WHAT?


----------



## BiggC

Well I think I'm gonna get to bed, so laters. :loco: :wow:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 02:40 AM~7681639
> *me too.. just havent had the time or money, my next will be jayla goin down the back of my arm with a gold halo around the corner of the J...
> *



I got my whole body planned out, just need to go in there and have it done. My 4 arms are going to have the kids names and a bunch of churchie items. My legs are started and will have the evil stuff. My back will be one big picture and wrap around onto my upper arms. The stomach and chest just randum shit.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2007, 03:50 AM~7681659
> *I got my whole body planned out,  just need to go in there and have it done.  My 4 arms are going to have the kids names and a bunch of churchie items.  My legs are started and will have the evil stuff.  My back will be one big picture and wrap around onto my upper arms.  The stomach and chest just randum shit.
> *


i would go all out, but i need to keep a job  around here its hard to get a good paying job with noticable tats.. but the job i got now pays alright, but i wont be hangin around much longer, i feel ive been gettin ripped off on pay plus my backs all fucked up and it wont hang in much longer...


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 02:40 AM~7681639
> * my next will be jayla goin down the back of my arm with a gold halo around the corner of the J...
> *



Cool, I have been thinking of getting one on my right 4 arm saying In Loving Memory of Hailey Marie, then one my left 4 arm get the same but instead of my daughter have it say Aunt Bonnie.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

somebody came-up

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...83352&rd=1&rd=1
not me though.......


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GET MY TAT REDONE CAUSE MY PRIMO DID AND IT LOOKS GOOD FOR A HOME BUILT MACHINE :biggrin: AND HE WOUND UP FUCKING UP MY LAST NAME :angry: . SEE MY LAST NAME IS MARES AND HE PUT IT WITH A Z AND I'VE BEEN WANTING TO GET SOMEONE TO GO OVER IT AND MAKE IT A LIL DARKER AND TO MAKE THE Z LOOK LIKE A S :uh:


----------



## Project59

:0 Sweet I was cruzin another site when I came apon this!! How cool would that be!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Tought i would post up a pics of my newest tat


----------



## 408models

that big scale model thing pretty crazy PROJECT.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2007, 10:59 AM~7683750
> *Tought  i    would  post  up  a  pics of  my newest  tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a whole lotta candles

nice tat, close up?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 13 2007, 12:23 PM~7684245
> *that's a whole lotta candles
> 
> 
> *


he likes to smell alittle "pretty" :0





jk mini, yea, better pics.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Apr 13 2007, 12:42 PM~7683647
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> *


It's kinda hard to see, but if you look close at the little red table on the left side of the display it's set up just like the big display is.

I found a bigger pic of the table with the models.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 13 2007, 10:59 AM~7683750
> *Tought  i    would  post  up  a  pics of  my newest  tat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE VATO-NICE INK LOCO HERES A FEW OF MINE ITS A WORK IN PROGRESS MUCH TO GO, MY BRO-IN-LAW IS AN ARTIST SO I GET THE HOOK UP BUT HES SO FUKIN BUSY ITS HARD TO TO FIND TIME IN ARE SCHEDULES TO FINISH, I MADE AN APPT. A FEW WEEKS AGO AND THE EARLIEST HE COULD GET ME IN WAS THE 24TH OF MAY SO HOPFULLY I WONT HAVE ANYTHING GOING THAT DAY AND WE CAN GET SOME OF IT DONE.








































VICTORIA (MY WIFE) AND THE PRAYING HANDS ARE ON MY NECK LA VIRGIN IS ON THE RIGHT FRONT OF MY RIGHT CALF(SPELL CHEK).


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN VATO THOSE TATS ARE BAD


----------



## 63 ridah

hearts; left the room
nala: i know can i fuck you
courtney: NOTHING SETH
josiah: u got im courtny
********** at 7:00 PM Tilondray joined the room
(¯`·._.·[Mz·ß®ï¢ëñ¤]·._.·´¯): well bye
********** at 7:00 PM ~*Baby*GIRL*~ left the room
I colored myself black..then applied for welfare!!: is there any hot girls in here to 
begin with? press 123
*~* [ Beth 182 ] *~* Am The Mother Fuckin Princess: hey hey room !! xx
********** at 7:00 PM ♥Lauren♥ joined the room
courtney: NO
josiah: hey carla
********** at 7:00 PM kyle joined the room
josiah: thats alright courtny
Carla: hey josiah whats up********** at 7:00 PM ♥Bubblez♥ joined the room
seth: whats ur a?s?l
Tilondray: hey may i chat with yall
courtney: PEOPLE ADD ME ;IM NEW
:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 12 2007, 08:31 PM~7679023
> *can the back wheels of a car come in like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why would you want them too? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i already explained. i dont


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 13 2007, 05:28 PM~7685748
> *i already explained. i dont
> *


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 13 2007, 03:17 PM~7685021
> *It's kinda hard to see, but if you look close at the little red table on the left side of the display it's set up just like the big display is.
> 
> I found a bigger pic of the table with the models.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I have seen that photo to!! here is a link to all the pictures!!!! :cheesy: 
http://www.flatheadv8.org/v8bob/carshow.htm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7679105
> *i went to church on sunday and saw a mural of jesus and that inspired me to make a white on white caddy with a mural of jesus on the trunk. i dont have no i deas for the inside yet.
> r.i.p. lil eddie.
> *


i just had my mom take me to hobby town.so i picked up the caddy. i decided to not take the gto to the hobby town contest tomorow, cuz i was low on money yet i really wanted the caddy. so i just bot it instead. i might wait till next year to put the gto in.i might have pics of both cars tomorow


----------



## tyhodge07

check this shit out, this is a jevries game hacker, lol

http://benheck.com/Games/Xbox360/x360_page_5.htm


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 13 2007, 07:09 PM~7686549
> *check this shit out, this is a jevries game hacker, lol
> 
> http://benheck.com/Games/Xbox360/x360_page_5.htm
> *


theres a few guys at the college i go to with those i wonder if he built them


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 13 2007, 08:25 PM~7686680
> *theres a few guys at the college i go to with those i wonder if he built them
> *


probably, i know he's built one for ever system, but the 360 laptop looks the best


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 13 2007, 06:58 PM~7686466
> *i just had my mom take me to hobby town.so i picked up the caddy. i decided to not take the gto to the hobby town contest tomorow, cuz i was low on money yet i really wanted the caddy. so i just bot it instead.  i might wait till next year to put the gto in.i might have pics of both cars tomorow
> *


im gonna make the side skirts like the orange caddy in the lowrider mag with the chrome in the back layer


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 11 2007, 11:26 PM~7672886
> *can someone post pics of undercarriages or how to make cylinders,,,, i have little coils ,,,,,just want to make realistic cylinders
> 
> thanks Qauy
> *


Done it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,First time!!!


----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good man, what you use for them?


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD. HAS ANYONE USED THE FLIP FLOP PAINT FROM HOK CAUSE I BOUGHT SOME THAT FLIPS FROM GOLD TO GREEN  JUST INCASE SOMEONE ANWSERED MINE IN MY THREAD


----------



## BODINE

> Looks good man, what you use for them?
> [/quotethe springs were in a big box of stuff my brother gave me ,,,,the cups were off a model ,,,,some part that you use to mount the wheels i drilled through them,,to put the chrome piece (cylinder ) through


----------



## zfelix

ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW THIS SUNDAY??? :biggrin: :wave: Ill be There with DESIRABLEONES and this lac


----------



## tyhodge07

5 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: didimakeyascream

dead, where the damn night crew  and guests dont count, they just lag our site :angry: whose anonymous :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

nite crew bitches all nite! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 14 2007, 03:02 AM~7688416
> *nite crew bitches all nite!  :biggrin:
> *


so ur the anonymous :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 02:07 AM~7688425
> *so ur the anonymous  :biggrin:
> *



:no:


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hi myname is


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 13 2007, 10:42 PM~7687764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That 61 Is clean.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Apr 14 2007, 09:00 AM~7689025
> *That 61 Is clean.
> *


thanks :biggrin: i should get a little more done today


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i think i broke my fuckin ankle last night , it hurts......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2007, 01:20 PM~7689332
> *i think i broke my fuckin  ankle last night , it hurts......
> *


theres only 1 way to find out, place a brick on the ground and kick it your hardest, if u can follow through its not, if ur foot bounces off like jello it could be broke :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 10:26 AM~7689356
> *theres only 1 way to find out, place a brick on the ground and kick it your hardest, if u can follow through its not, if ur foot bounces off like jello it could be broke  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i fell off of a train las night i nthe rain , about a 6 foot fall to the ground , i could walk a little last night but not today at all......


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2007, 10:58 AM~7689487
> *i fell off of a train las night i nthe rain , about a 6 foot  fall to the ground , i could walk a little last night but not today at all......
> *



pulled muscle :dunno:

if you broke it, you wouldnt of been able to walk at all... yesterday


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 14 2007, 01:59 PM~7689490
> *pulled muscle :dunno:
> 
> if you broke it, you wouldnt of been able to walk at all... yesterday
> *


 with that said than the kickin the brick method your foot should have followed through... :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 14 2007, 10:59 AM~7689490
> *pulled muscle :dunno:
> 
> if you broke it, you wouldnt of been able to walk at all... yesterday
> *


Probably just a strain, or maybe he's just a pussy. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 02:11 PM~7689531
> *Probably just a strain, or maybe he's just a pussy.  :biggrin:
> *


i was leaning towards that also... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy+Apr 14 2007, 10:20 AM~7689332-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think i broke my fuckin  ankle last night , it hurts......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 11:11 AM~7689531
> *Probably just a strain, or maybe he's just a pussy.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
any gravy come out fatboy? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no no gravy , and it hurts waaaaaaaaay worse than any time ive twisted it , i landed on my ankle when i hit ......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 11:05 AM~7689510
> *with that said than the kickin the brick method your foot should have followed through...  :biggrin:
> *


dick ..... good idea though , its a failsafe method..... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

didimakeyascream, did you ever install the tv in your car?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Guess what guys?! me and my truck won second place in the hobby town contest today!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

by the way, go to hobby town cuz there having a 25% discount on kits and rc bodies!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 14 2007, 12:42 PM~7689904
> *Guess what guys?! me and my truck won second place in the hobby town contest today!
> *


CONGRATS!

Which truck?


----------



## ElMonte74'

CONGRATS 88MC. I WISH HOBBY LOBBY WOULD DO SOMETHING LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 12:48 PM~7689928
> *CONGRATS!
> 
> Which truck?
> *


PICS!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 14 2007, 02:33 PM~7689629
> *didimakeyascream, did you ever install the tv in your car?
> *


yea, than got rid of the car to my girls dad, he drives it now, we got a new car


----------



## BODINE

where is everyone????????????????????????????


----------



## Txfleetwood82

PROLLY OUT N ABOUT....


----------



## BODINE

storming here :/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this truck








won 2nd place


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

on the caddy donk kit, i bot 13s for it but i want stock height. what do i do


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7690475
> *on the caddy donk kit, i bot 13s for it but i want stock height. what do i do
> *


cut suspention down


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks. do u have a scale lows account for the chat room


----------



## Ronin

saw these at school today with some crawlers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZEa5LOSh2c


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

do they have a website?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

ITS WINDY AZ HELL........ SAY 88 IM FINALLY BMF'N... ITS DECENT IM GETTIN ALIL BETTER I CHIPPED AROUND THE SIDE MOLDING OF MY IMPALA BUT OH WELL IT CANT BE PERFECT FOR ONE MY FIRST ONE IN YEARS BUT IT BETTER THEN THE LAST TIME I DID IT.. .. THAT TRUCK IS BADAZZ .... LIKE THE PURP... CONGRATS FOR 2ND :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

*It's fucking snowing here!*

And I'm not just talking about flurries, it looks like a full blown blizzard outside! :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanx cuz


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

txfleetwood82


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 04:04 PM~7690644
> *It's fucking snowing here!
> 
> And I'm not just talking about flurries, it looks like a full blown blizzard outside! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 07:04 PM~7690644
> *It's fucking snowing here!
> 
> And I'm not just talking about flurries, it looks like a full blown blizzard outside! :angry:
> *


:0 oh shit, that means it either passed me by or ill be gettin it :angry:


----------



## BODINE

florida panhandle weather SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:24 PM~7690724
> *florida panhandle weather SUX!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


seems like the weather all around been kinda off.. i dont know if its normal or not but i seen that cali was like in the 50's-60's some days... seems low from how i thought cali would be


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 heard of Qdoba :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:34 PM~7690785
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i didnt know if they were located n e where else besides around me, i know theirs like 20 in indiana itself, its a resaurant :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

here ya go bodine...

the nachoes are the best around here :worship:

http://www.qdoba.com/menuu.aspx


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 04:35 PM~7690791
> *i didnt know if they were located n e where else besides around me, i know theirs like 20 in indiana itself, its a resaurant  :biggrin:
> *


you heard of Winn Dixie ,,,,,grocery store thats where i worked for 12 years


----------



## Txfleetwood82

I HADNT SEEN A WINN DIXIE HERE IN TEXAS IN YEARS... I WORKED THERE TOO WE USED TO SMOKE WEED IN THE BACK ON BREAK LOL


----------



## BODINE

only like 800 or so stores left ,,,,i have a new taget opening right down the street im gonna put in app there end of this month ,,,,suppose to open in july


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:40 PM~7690812
> *you heard of Winn Dixie ,,,,,grocery store thats where i worked for 12 years
> *


nope, never... we have walmarts everywhere, targets, a couple k-marts, then kroger, marsh, low bills... and 1 more that is like marsh but real expensive...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 04:45 PM~7690849
> *nope, never... we have walmarts everywhere, targets, a couple k-marts, then kroger, marsh, low bills... and 1 more that is like marsh but real expensive...
> *


we got food world,target,wal mart,brunos,publix(exspensive),albertsons,pic n save


----------



## BODINE

dont think winn dixie will be around a lot longer


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:46 PM~7690858
> *we got food world,target,wal mart,brunos,publix(exspensive),albertsons,pic n save
> *


walmart and targets are about the only places thats in everystate, my girl rented this video on how the low prices at walmart are really made, it was sayin stuff like they only lower prices until all the stores around them get no business and close down, and they were puttin walmarts in little towns where the towns grocery stores and retail stores thats been there for like 60 years than makin them close down than would raise the "low prices" up after all the places closed


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 04:50 PM~7690884
> *walmart and targets are about the only places thats in everystate, my girl rented this video on how the low prices at walmart are really made, it was sayin stuff like they only lower prices until all the stores around them get no business and close down, and they were puttin walmarts in little towns where the towns grocery stores and retail stores thats been there for like 60 years than makin them close down than would raise the "low prices" up after all the places closed
> *


they opened one like 1.5 miles from us ,,,,,hurt us bout 150,000 a week ,,,but now only like 80,000,,,,from 4 years ago


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 07:53 PM~7690897
> *they opened one like 1.5 miles from us ,,,,,hurt us bout 150,000 a week ,,,but now only like 80,000,,,,from 4 years ago
> *


the video was kinda interesring tho, should check it out


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 04:53 PM~7690903
> *the video was kinda interesring tho, should check it out
> *


where i see it at??


----------



## 1ofaknd

IF anyone has any links they would like to see in a FAQ for this section, please post them up so they can be included!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 04:32 PM~7690777
> *n e 1 heard of Qdoba :dunno:
> *


Hell yeah, Qdoba is the shit!


----------



## BODINE

anyone have some of these?????.lololol

http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...=&fsop=1&fsoo=1


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 14 2007, 08:50 PM~7691972
> *anyone have some of these?????.lololol
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...=&fsop=1&fsoo=1
> *


Holy shit! I haven't seen those in years! 

Me and a few of my friends used to have a gang of those when we were kids, we had the wrestling ring too.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 11:50 PM~7691969
> *Hell yeah, Qdoba is the shit!
> *


i love it, ive only had the nachos and the tacos, i like chicken the best tho... i ate some earlier makes me want it again


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 08:54 PM~7691997
> *Holy shit! I haven't seen those in years!
> 
> Me and a few of my friends used to have a gang of those when we were kids, we had the wrestling ring too.
> *




:0 :0 :0 I still got a shitload of them at my grannys house! Fun times. :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

i jus gbot in... oh shiieeeeeeeeeeetttt~!!!... its 305 here.... im tired then a mua f'a.... say low im not sure if the storage is open but if it is ill get evertything i have from it includin the pictures i had with my x girlfriend when i was 18.... im take everything hopefully i have pics of my ol models and lowrider bike........ man im thoed things is like spinnin.... anyone else drink or go out tonight... i love everybody lol..... j/p..... aint that messed up or am i ??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-SO WHAT YOU LOCOS DOING ON HERE SO LATE I MYSELF JUST GOT OFF OF WORK, AND I NEED TO UNWIND. I WORK SECURITY AT A LOCAL JOINT AND TONIGHT WAS OFF THE CHAIN, THROWIN FOOLS OUT LEFT AND RIGHT, IT WAS DEFINETLY(SPELL CHEK) FUN BUT NOW IM ALL WOUND UP AND I NEED TO CHILL BEFORE I CAN GET SOME ZZZZ'S.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

shoot some tequila dop lol... ull unwind then lol..... or smoke u sum green ... nah i dont know.... im jus on here chillin tryin to wait a min before i sleep so i want be wierd in the morning when i wake up... drunk alil close to too much ya know..  .. i hate feelin like shit..... i swear,everu once in awhile when i drinknot alot ill get up and still get a eadache..... dnt know prolly cause i dint drink for alittle bit  .... :uh: ........ jus chill out though man....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-JUST TRY NOT TO HURL. LOL :barf: :barf:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 15 2007, 02:05 AM~7693612
> *shoot some tequila dop lol... ull unwind then lol..... or smoke u sum green ... nah i dont know.... im jus on here chillin tryin to wait a min before i sleep so i want be wierd in the morning when i wake up... drunk alil close to too much ya know..  .. i hate feelin like shit..... i swear,everu once in awhile when i drinknot alot  ill get up and still get a eadache..... dnt know prolly cause i dint drink for alittle bit   .... :uh: ........ jus chill out though man....
> *


ORALE VATO-NAH TEQUILA MAKES ME CRAZY AND MY LADY PUT A STOP TO THE HERBAGE A LONG TIME AGO, CHALE ITS BEEN PROLLY 4-5 YRS. :angry:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

i feel ya homie.... i dont smoke too much either... maybe 1ce ever 3 months if that.... but its gotta be dro or some kill..... i hate the bull paranoya shit lol...... tequila is crazy... i jus drink a few shots...... tequila is every once in awhile... but jager bombs ill shjoot those like water.... crown n coke will get me relaxed.... sometime when i cant sleeep i po alittle bit of that :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@Apr 15 2007, 02:16 AM~7693620
> *i feel ya homie.... i dont smoke too much either... maybe 1ce ever 3 months if that.... but its gotta be dro or some kill..... i hate the bull paranoya shit lol...... tequila is crazy... i jus drink  a few shots...... tequila is every once in awhile... but jager bombs ill shjoot those like water....  crown n coke will get me relaxed.... sometime when i cant sleeep i po alittle bit of that  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE VATO-YEAH JAGER BOMBS ARE THE SHIT WISH I HAD ME A COUPLE RIGHT NOW PERO MY HOUSE IS DRY NO ALCOHOL LEFT CHALE ILL JUST HAVE TO RIDE IT OUT, STILL GOT A LOT OF ADRENALINE(SPELL CHEK) RUNIN THROUGH ME.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 14 2007, 07:14 PM~7690974
> *IF anyone has any links they would like to see in a FAQ for this section, please post them up so they can be included!!
> *


----------



## wagonguy

"""" LOOKIN FOR......... 
1967 GTO Model Cars sbcin1966newport 16 79 Today, 06:03 PM
Last post by: wagonguy 
DO YOU KNOW? 12 
testing your skills Model Cars sbcin1966newport 36 303 Today, 05:30 PM
Last post by: 65lorider 
1973 chevy wagon 123 
FOR SALE Model Cars sbcin1966newport 40 858 Mar 16, 2007 - 12:41 PM
Last post by: MARINATE 
LOOKING FOR 
JOHAN 1968 plymouth fury 4dr. Model Cars sbcin1966newport 3 74 Mar 14, 2007 - 08:15 PM
Last post by: wagonguy 
WANTED! 
please veiw Model Cars sbcin1966newport 16 266 Mar 09, 2007 - 11:20 AM
Last post by: Linc 
Chris Guthro 
where are you ......... Model Cars sbcin1966newport 2 113 Mar 07, 2007 - 04:28 PM
Last post by: 1ofaknd 
76 caprice conversion 12 
how hard would it be Model Cars sbcin1966newport 35 626 Feb 20, 2007 - 11:08 PM
Last post by: MKD904 
i need some parts 
Model Cars sbcin1966newport 7 141 Feb 08, 2007 - 09:19 PM
Last post by: King Of Rimz 
how do i? 
Lowrider General sbcin1966newport 2 27 Feb 03, 2007 - 07:45 PM
Last post by: sbcin1966newport 
wanting some stuff 
Model Cars sbcin1966newport 5 104 Feb 03, 2007 - 02:02 PM
Last post by: 65lorider 
interested in ? 
Model Cars sbcin1966newport 3 131 Feb 02, 2007 - 11:12 PM
Last post by: drnitrus """









^^^^^any one notice that all this bitches threads are asking for something, exept one i think^^^^^


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 15 2007, 06:11 PM~7697590
> *"""" LOOKIN FOR.........
> 1967 GTO  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 16 79 Today, 06:03 PM
> Last post by: wagonguy
> DO YOU KNOW?  12
> testing your skills  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 36 303 Today, 05:30 PM
> Last post by: 65lorider
> 1973 chevy wagon  123
> FOR SALE  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 40 858 Mar 16, 2007 - 12:41 PM
> Last post by: MARINATE
> LOOKING FOR
> JOHAN 1968 plymouth fury 4dr.  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 3 74 Mar 14, 2007 - 08:15 PM
> Last post by: wagonguy
> WANTED!
> please veiw  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 16 266 Mar 09, 2007 - 11:20 AM
> Last post by: Linc
> Chris Guthro
> where are you .........  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 2 113 Mar 07, 2007 - 04:28 PM
> Last post by: 1ofaknd
> 76 caprice conversion  12
> how hard would it be  Model Cars sbcin1966newport 35 626 Feb 20, 2007 - 11:08 PM
> Last post by: MKD904
> i need some parts
> Model Cars sbcin1966newport 7 141 Feb 08, 2007 - 09:19 PM
> Last post by: King Of Rimz
> how do i?
> Lowrider General sbcin1966newport 2 27 Feb 03, 2007 - 07:45 PM
> Last post by: sbcin1966newport
> wanting some stuff
> Model Cars sbcin1966newport 5 104 Feb 03, 2007 - 02:02 PM
> Last post by: 65lorider
> interested in ?
> Model Cars sbcin1966newport 3 131 Feb 02, 2007 - 11:12 PM
> Last post by: drnitrus """
> ^^^^^any one notice that all this bitches threads are asking for something, exept one i think^^^^^
> *


IT'S CARL THAT'S WHY.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 15 2007, 06:18 PM~7697650
> *IT'S CARL THAT'S WHY.
> *


Hmmm, I think you may be right!


----------



## Stickz

It was a sunny day so I put in some work.....


























:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: looks sweet


----------



## zfelix

JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN BERDOOO I Got To Meet Armando from masterpieces m.c.c. and also big al 602 from lifestyle it was a good car show but it got rained on but thats ok i'll post up the link to my picture posts later after i upload them


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7698377
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN BERDOOO I Got To Meet Armando from masterpieces m.c.c. and also big al 602 from lifestyle it was a good car show but it got rained on but thats ok i'll post up the link to my picture posts later after i upload them
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 07:34 PM~7698377
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN BERDOOO I Got To Meet Armando from masterpieces m.c.c. and also big al 602 from lifestyle it was a good car show but it got rained on but thats ok i'll post up the link to my picture posts later after i upload them
> *


Hurry up with them pics focker! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 15 2007, 07:54 PM~7698625
> *Hurry up with them pics focker!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

there uploading i got like 267 pics  then i have to resize and put on photobucket :tears:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 07:58 PM~7698685
> *there uploading i got like 267 pics  then i have to resize and put on photobucket :tears:
> *


You shouldn't have to resize them if you use Photobucket. Mine automatically resizes them for message boards.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 15 2007, 07:59 PM~7698030
> *:thumbsup: looks sweet
> *


thankx


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 15 2007, 08:00 PM~7698725
> *You shouldn't have to resize them if you use Photobucket. Mine automatically resizes them for message boards.
> *



yeah but that takes longer :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332546


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 08:29 PM~7699127
> *:biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332546
> *


Great pics!

That purple '63 wagon and the blue '59 are badass!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 07:34 PM~7698377
> *JUST GOT BACK FROM SAN BERDOOO I Got To Meet Armando from masterpieces m.c.c. and also big al 602 from lifestyle it was a good car show but it got rained on but thats ok i'll post up the link to my picture posts later after i upload them
> *




welcome home bro, glad you made your trip alright.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 15 2007, 09:43 PM~7699876
> *welcome home bro,  glad you made your trip alright.
> *



got a few ideas for the 59 while i was down there that includes some skinny skinny 1/64 scale tape and some pearl coat :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 15 2007, 10:11 PM~7700103
> *got a few ideas for the 59 while i was down there that includes some skinny skinny 1/64 scale tape and some pearl coat :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 what ever you think homie. Its in your hands. Do your thang.


----------



## BiggC

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :burn: :burn: All my fuckin lights desided to quit working on me so I can't build till I get some new ones tomorrow. :guns: :machinegun: lights!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 15 2007, 10:12 PM~7700114
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :burn:  :burn: All my fuckin lights desided to quit working on me so I can't build till I get some new ones tomorrow.  :guns:  :machinegun: lights!
> *



pay your bill homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

LOL it's paid, the lamps I use went out on me. The first one went out this morning and the other went out just a little bit ago. So looks like it's time to upgrade. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

FOR SALE: '68 CAPRICE RESIN BODY. 
I ONLY HAD 10 MADE AND ONLY HAVE 7 LEFT. I WILL OFFER THEM HERE BEFORE THEY GO ON EBAY. PM ME IF YOU ARE SERIOUSLY INTERESTED. 
NO SHIPMENTS TO CANADA UNLESS YOU PAY HIGH COST OF INSURANCE WITH TRACKING NUMBER.


----------



## betoscustoms

'71 IMPALA RESINS NOW IN STOCK, PM ME FOR PRICED SHIPPED


----------



## LowandBeyond

always popping out the good shit when I'm broke!   I'll hit ya on pay day, see if there are anymore.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

hell yeah low........ i need to get me a 70's impala, i need to see if i can get my green one back i built along azz time ago from a friend....  ......... im out... yall be safe..... nite


----------



## Firefly

Anyone know what's up with Lonnie? Hasn't been online since April 3rd. I made a deal, and I want to make sure he received my part of the trade


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 16 2007, 03:30 AM~7701048
> *Anyone know what's up with Lonnie? Hasn't been online since April 3rd. I made a deal, and I want to make sure he received my part of the trade
> *


He has quite a few deals that he hasn't made good on. I hope he is alright. But, if he is, he's got some explaining to do if he ever shows his face around here again!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Apr 16 2007, 03:30 AM~7701048
> *Anyone know what's up with Lonnie? Hasn't been online since April 3rd. I made a deal, and I want to make sure he received my part of the trade
> *


I just realized he owes me $$$ for the wheel sets I had dammit


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2007, 12:11 PM~7703452
> *I just realized he owes me $$$ for the wheel sets I had dammit
> *



have u got my money yet homie???


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 12:12 PM~7703461
> *have u got my money yet homie???
> *


yes I did, finally. I thought you said you sent it out before I left? Kinda shady but I'm sending it today


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 16 2007, 12:13 PM~7703467
> *yes I did, finally.  I thought you said you sent it out before I left?  Kinda shady but I'm sending it today
> *



yeah but u went outta town so i figured i would wait till u came back to send it my bad bro :happysad: but it got there thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

got me a new faquing yawb n more working with temps and 2 dollars more an hour finally 12 a hour for doing nothing in a english speakng facility


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 04:56 PM~7704747
> *got me a new faquing yawb n more working with temps and 2 dollars more an hour finally 12 a hour for doing nothing in a english speakng facility
> *


What the hell did you just say? lol  :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

looky what i got :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 14 2007, 02:20 AM~7688346
> *ROLL CALL WHOS GOING TO THE SAN BERNARDINO SHOW THIS SUNDAY??? :biggrin: :wave: Ill be There with DESIRABLEONES and this lac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we were there.took first place with one of our cars. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 16 2007, 03:15 PM~7704914
> *we were there.took first place with one of our cars. :biggrin:
> *



sweet the lac took 3rd and dunno what our ragg took or if it even placed :dunno:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 16 2007, 03:06 PM~7704840
> *What the hell did you just say?  lol    :dunno:
> *


i got a job thats nearly spanish free the 2 guys that work in the area ill be working are spanish but dont speak none of it


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 05:16 PM~7704931
> *i got a job thats nearly spanish free the 2 guys that work in the area ill be working are spanish but dont speak none of it
> *


 :thumbsup: gottcha


----------



## Ronin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i now have unlimited resurces of 30s im gonna make a hollow 19 inch wheel too


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 03:13 PM~7704898
> *looky what i got :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who makes? where can i get one?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 16 2007, 05:01 PM~7705777
> *who makes? where can i get one?
> *


maisto its a donk 1:64


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 16 2007, 05:01 PM~7705777
> *who makes? where can i get one?
> *


johny lightning


----------



## BODINE

where do i get the stuff to try casting:/,,,,,,,,,,,dont have no clue how to do it ,,,,but it would be nice to try


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 16 2007, 04:16 PM~7704927
> *sweet the lac took 3rd and dunno what our ragg took or if it even placed :dunno:
> *


congrats


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 16 2007, 05:11 PM~7705835
> *where do i get the stuff to try casting:/,,,,,,,,,,,dont have no clue how to do it ,,,,but it would be nice to try
> *


smoothon.com


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 16 2007, 08:08 PM~7705821
> *johny lightning
> *


yes, thats what it is.. there is no cutty in a donk, this is the only company i seen that made the cutty in this body style 

and for the casting, i think it was biggc told me to check out this place:

http://www.alumilite.com/index.php?page=sh...type=HOWS&id=51


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 05:31 PM~7705972
> *yes, thats what it is.. there is no cutty in a donk, this is the only company i seen that made the cutty in this body style
> 
> and for the casting, i think it was biggc told me to check out this place:
> 
> http://www.alumilite.com/index.php?page=sh...type=HOWS&id=51
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ronin

i had problems with their mold it became one with the part


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 04:58 PM~7705752
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i now have unlimited resurces of 30s im gonna make a hollow 19 inch wheel too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


make sure you put a heavy duty power steering pump in it. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 16 2007, 05:36 PM~7706002
> *make sure you put a heavy duty power steering pump in it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: "power steering is for pussies" something D.E. would say


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 08:36 PM~7705998
> *i had problems with their mold it became one with the part
> *


what do u use, how much where to get it?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 05:37 PM~7706013
> *what do u use, how much where to get it?
> *


their shit is easy to use its mostly 50/50 

for mold i use omoo30 and for resin get the 305 white resin


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 07:36 PM~7705998
> *i had problems with their mold it became one with the part
> *


need to prep your part better, seal and release 

and yes, alumilite sucks balls if you plan to cast more then two parts with your mold, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 08:51 PM~7706082
> *need to prep your part better, seal and release
> 
> and yes, alumilite sucks balls if you plan to cast more then two parts with your mold, lol
> *


what kind of shit u use and whats the prices run on it, i dont want to spend a shit load on it considering its my first time, but ive been wantin to try it out


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 05:54 PM~7706108
> *what kind of shit u use and whats the prices run on it, i dont want to spend a shit load on it considering its my first time, but ive been wantin to try it out
> *


its 22for mold and 22 for resin +shpping it aint cheap


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 16 2007, 08:55 PM~7706112
> *its 22for mold and 22 for resin +shpping it aint cheap
> *


how much of each u get and how many cars out of it u think i could get, 1/64th scale, whats the brand?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 07:54 PM~7706108
> *what kind of shit u use and whats the prices run on it, i dont want to spend a shit load on it considering its my first time, but ive been wantin to try it out
> *


I use some more expensive stuff from smoothon, OOMOO is probably your best bet, pretty cheap compared to others, and it's mixed 1:1 by volume (no gram scale needed)

OOMOO Rubber
http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f

Smooth Cast 300 series (get whichver one you want depending on pot life and cure time)
http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f

those will get you started


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 05:56 PM~7706122
> *how much of each u get and how many cars out of it u think i could get, 1/64th scale, whats the brand?
> *


2 qts of resin 2 qts of rubber, dunno you could probably make about 30 cars.

read up


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 09:00 PM~7706149
> *I use some more expensive stuff from smoothon, OOMOO is probably your best bet, pretty cheap compared to others, and it's mixed 1:1 by volume (no gram scale needed)
> 
> OOMOO Rubber
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> Smooth Cast 300 series (get whichver one you want depending on pot life and cure time)
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> those will get you started
> *


u think gettin the trial sizes are my best bet, just to see if i can even pull it off or not?


----------



## BODINE

smooth cast 300 to make the resin ,,,,what to make the mold?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 16 2007, 09:14 PM~7706238
> *smooth cast 300 to make the resin ,,,,what to make the mold?
> *


the rubber one with the link i think is for the mold... cuz i know its a rubbery mold when its done...


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 08:14 PM~7706235
> *u think gettin the trial sizes are my best bet, just to see if i can even pull it off or not?
> *


yes, that will be plenty to do a hotwheel size car


----------



## BODINE

gott it thanks 1ofaknd,didmakeyascream


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 09:19 PM~7706272
> *yes, that will be plenty to do a hotwheel size car
> *


:thumbsup: which ones would you recomend for doin the cars with since theri so small, i dont know if the size would matter by the product ud want or not


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 06:00 PM~7706149
> *I use some more expensive stuff from smoothon, OOMOO is probably your best bet, pretty cheap compared to others, and it's mixed 1:1 by volume (no gram scale needed)
> 
> OOMOO Rubber
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> Smooth Cast 300 series (get whichver one you want depending on pot life and cure time)
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> those will get you started
> *



id add that to the FAQ section, cuz alot of people ask this


----------



## Ronin

this is how you become ray charles in less than a millisecond

http://www.break.com/index/carpet_cleaner_explodes.html


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 16 2007, 09:18 PM~7706914
> *:thumbsup: which ones would you recomend for doin the cars with since theri so small, i dont know if the size would matter by the product ud want or not
> *


the oomoo and the smoothcast 300 series

the only difference between them all, is how long they take to set up. some of them you only have a few minutes to work with, others take a few hours.


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 07:00 PM~7706149
> *I use some more expensive stuff from smoothon, OOMOO is probably your best bet, pretty cheap compared to others, and it's mixed 1:1 by volume (no gram scale needed)
> 
> OOMOO Rubber
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> Smooth Cast 300 series (get whichver one you want depending on pot life and cure time)
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/index....0f73272643b473f
> 
> those will get you started
> *


they are 2 minutes from my house :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oomoo rubber for your mold is ok but it will start ripping appart you could only get so many parts from it.and the smooth cast 300 sucks in my opinion if your going to get some resin from them get the task 8 its stronger and sets a little faster


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 16 2007, 10:27 PM~7707792
> *they are 2 minutes from my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> oomoo rubber for your mold is ok but it will start ripping appart you could only get so many parts from it.and the smooth cast 300 sucks in my opinion if your going to get some resin from them get the task 8 its stronger and sets a little faster
> *


yes, oomoo isn't as durable, but for what he's doing, it should work just fine


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 10:04 PM~7708132
> *yes, oomoo isn't as durable, but for what he's doing, it should work just fine
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7707512
> *the oomoo and the smoothcast 300 series
> 
> the only difference between them all, is how long they take to set up. some of them you only have a few minutes to work with, others take a few hours.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 16 2007, 08:27 PM~7707792
> *they are 2 minutes from my house :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> oomoo rubber for your mold is ok but it will start ripping appart you could only get so many parts from it.and the smooth cast 300 sucks in my opinion if your going to get some resin from them get the task 8 its stronger and sets a little faster
> *


I been using Moldmax 30 and Smooth-Cast 305-1 gallon of rubber and 1 gallon set of resin set me back 200 bucks, but I split it with a few people. Aluminite rubber is hard as hell, you need it to be flexible for complex or detailed molds.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 PM~7707512
> *the oomoo and the smoothcast 300 series
> 
> the only difference between them all, is how long they take to set up. some of them you only have a few minutes to work with, others take a few hours.
> *


the oomoo25 or 30?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 04:47 PM~7712925
> *the oomoo25 or 30?
> *


and when i mix part a with b, do i have to hurry and use all the product before it dries or cures or w/e or can i just measure so much from each and save the rest, cuz it being my first try i wont be able to knock them right out


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 17 2007, 03:47 PM~7712925
> *the oomoo25 or 30?
> *


Like i already said, the difference between them is pot life and demold time

And you just mix what you need.


----------



## 1ofaknd

Hey bro, I think you would be better off to just get the super sampler, rather then buying it all seperate. You will have enough to do what you need, but you'll save some money.

http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/produc...49610106796e149


here's what it comes with, I got a few for free from my distributor awhile back


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heads up ! Elrafa i got your money order today ! The kits will be reshipped tommrow ! 

I forgot who i was trading with on the ASTRO van I get it please pm so i have the right shipping address !

Pigeon Still no money order !


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 05:31 PM~7713568
> *Heads  up !    Elrafa  i  got  your  money  order  today  !  The  kits  will  be  reshipped  tommrow !
> 
> I  forgot    who  i  was  trading  with    on the  ASTRO  van    I  get    it  please  pm  so  i  have  the  right  shipping  address  !
> 
> Pigeon    Still  no    money  order  !
> *


pm sent


----------



## Kirby

When you BMF and you get some of the glue from the back of it on the paint, what's the best way to take it off? Rubbing it just kinda makes it spread out all over everywhere.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

alcohol , but be careful to only get it where you want it...


----------



## MaZeRaT

a shot in the dark maybe rubbing alcohol im not sure but thats what i would try (wait for other people to respond)

haha you beat me to it candyman


----------



## Kirby

Okay, i'll check if i have any...it wont jack up the paint will it? What is lighter fluid used for? i remember david uses that...


----------



## MaZeRaT

add some water


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dont use lighter fluid


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 17 2007, 06:37 PM~7714034
> *Okay, i'll check if i have any...it wont jack up the paint will it? What is lighter fluid used for? i remember david uses that...
> *



The lighter fliud is strong enough to brake down the glue and has no oils in it so its also good to clean your brushes and to wipe down you car before paint ! After paint it works if the car was painted with a can or air brush ! BUT BECAREFUL to not press to hard or it will rub out the paint ! And on brush painted stuff it takes it right off ! SO BECAREFUL! i use all auto paints so i have no problems ! Try on a POS before taking it to your build !


----------



## MaZeRaT

ok i have a question those spring type stands that everyone uses to paint the bodies where can i get one and what is it called??? thanks in advance


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Apr 17 2007, 04:48 PM~7714104
> *ok i have a question those spring type stands that everyone uses to paint the bodies where can i get one and what is it called???  thanks in advance
> *



there made by taimaya u can get them of e-bay cause im not sure if scalelows sales those anymore but i could be wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 05:46 PM~7714094
> *The  lighter  fliud  is  strong  enough  to  brake  down  the  glue  and  has  no  oils  in  it  so  its  also  good  to  clean  your    brushes  and  to  wipe  down  you    car    before  paint !  After    paint  it  works  if  the    car  was  painted  with  a  can  or  air  brush  !  BUT  BECAREFUL    to  not  press  to hard    or it  will  rub  out  the  paint  !  And    on  brush  painted  stuff  it  takes  it    right  off  !  SO  BECAREFUL!    i  use    all  auto  paints  so  i  have  no problems !  Try  on    a  POS  before  taking it  to  your  build  !
> *


I couldnt remember what you used it for, but i remember you telling me about it one time. I used boyd can paints on this over a metal specs base. So if i put a little on a qtip i should be alright? 


CMC - i cant use achol, we dont have any in the house here. Thanks tho


----------



## MaZeRaT

thanks felix ,yeah i didnt see them on scale lows website


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Apr 17 2007, 07:05 PM~7714207
> *thanks felix ,yeah i didnt see them on scale lows website
> *


hit me up, i can get ya one


----------



## MaZeRaT

pm sent ryan


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2007, 05:37 PM~7713270
> *Hey bro, I think you would be better off to just get the super sampler, rather then buying it all seperate. You will have enough to do what you need, but you'll save some money.
> 
> http://www.smoothonsecure.com/store/produc...49610106796e149
> here's what it comes with, I got a few for free from my distributor awhile back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that kits only 25 bucks +11 for shipping (thought shipping would be more than that) :0 ill just get that shit than... do u get hook ups from the distributor? if so ill get it from you


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: went and got a new ride today :biggrin: 
we have been looking for a dependable family ride - we needed a 2nd car and we both (me and my wife) loved this 1 











kinda like the hondas big brother


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucker , ima get a new ride soon , 6 mons or so.....


----------



## Ronin

that isnt a very dependable ride, remember its a chrysler


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 17 2007, 08:08 PM~7715193
> *:biggrin: went and got a new ride today  :biggrin:
> we have been looking for a dependable family ride - we needed a 2nd car and we both (me and my wife)  loved this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like the hondas big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet ride bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Congrats to Sharon of DISTINGUISHED CC. member

One of our members Sharon won 1st place in the subcompact class at the San Bernardino show, it was her first show ever, the bad part was that she had to work that day and missed it when her car won, but she was still happy. She is our secretary


----------



## BiggDeee

any other shows coming up??? :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7716324
> *any other shows coming up???  :dunno:
> *


what area?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

this you dave ?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2007, 08:42 PM~7716173
> *Congrats to Sharon of DISTINGUISHED CC. member
> 
> One of our members Sharon won 1st place in the subcompact class at the San Bernardino show, it was her first show ever, the bad part was that she had to work that day and missed it when her car won, but she was still happy. She is our secretary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM KB. YOUR HOME GIRL SHARON IS UGLY AS FUCK. :0 



CONGRAT'S ON THE WIN.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2007, 10:35 PM~7716613
> *this  you  dave  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no fools.thats albert.sharrons husband.


----------



## Mr Biggs

OK...I THOUGHT SHE WAS A BUTCH OR SOMETHING... :biggrin: 


J/K FOOLIO. I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU WEY. CONGRAT'S.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 17 2007, 10:56 PM~7716762
> *OK...I THOUGHT SHE WAS A BUTCH OR SOMETHING... :biggrin:
> J/K FOOLIO. I KNOW IM JUST FUCKING WITH YOU WEY.  CONGRAT'S.
> *


i know bro.its all fun.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 17 2007, 07:57 PM~7716339
> *what area?
> *



Los Angeles AREA!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN TELL HER COGRATS KB. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 17 2007, 02:37 PM~7713270


HEY RYAN DO YOU HAVE ANY OF THOSE DECALS. CAUSE I WANNA TRY TO GET 2 FOR MY GLASS HOUSE.


----------



## Kirby

SCOOBY SNACKS

Active Stats 
User's local time Apr 18 2007, 02:10 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 2,879 
( 5.7 posts per day / 0.08% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 2109 posts / 93% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Apr 11, 2007 - 10:25 AM 
Status (Offline) 




Oh scooby where are youuuu


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 18 2007, 03:14 AM~7717473
> *SCOOBY SNACKS
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Apr 18 2007, 02:10 AM
> Total Cumulative Posts 2,879
> ( 5.7 posts per day / 0.08% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Model Cars
> ( 2109 posts / 93% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Apr 11, 2007 - 10:25 AM
> Status  (Offline)
> 
> Oh scooby where are youuuu
> *


aww you thought bout scooby today and seen if he came on... ill be sure to let him know next time i hear from him :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 18 2007, 02:38 AM~7717774
> *aww you thought bout scooby today and seen if he came on... ill be sure to let him know next time i hear from him  :biggrin:
> *


lol i was checking an old post and saw his name there. where the hell did he go??


----------



## ElMonte74'

WHO KNOWS :biggrin: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23+Apr 18 2007, 12:21 AM~7717260-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN TELL HER COGRATS KB. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i will.thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BiggDeee_@Apr 17 2007, 11:29 PM~7716988
> *Los Angeles AREA!! :biggrin:
> *


let me look.there is a few.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 17 2007, 06:08 PM~7715193
> *:biggrin: went and got a new ride today  :biggrin:
> we have been looking for a dependable family ride - we needed a 2nd car and we both (me and my wife)  loved this 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda like the hondas big brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE STILLDOWN :biggrin: THATS MY NEXT RIDE, HOPFULLY AT THE END OF THIS MONTH. THESE ARE THE ONES I'M LOOKIN AT IN MY AREA. MIGHT GO WITH THE 1ST ONE, TOO MANY CHOICES. :biggrin: **THESE ARE ALL UNDER $22,000*


----------



## Mr Biggs

the white one is the cleanest one.


----------



## 408models

yeah its nice, but not much into the white. thinking of the charcoal or the last one. White and black would be my last choice. There kinda hard to keep clean plus the bad thing about black is that you can always see those swirl marks after you wash it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would go with the last 1 ! and the Bently grill is only 90 bucks !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 01:26 PM~7720610
> *I  would  go  with the  last  1  !  and  the  Bently  grill  is    only  90  bucks !
> *


or we can get you to make one for less than 90. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 03:26 PM~7720610
> *I  would  go  with the  last  1  !  and  the  Bently  grill  is    only  90  bucks !
> *


x2, the last one has "that look" :biggrin: 


*11000 POSTS*


----------



## modeltech

11000 posts?? and how many builds???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 01:47 PM~7720728
> *11000 posts?? and how many builds???
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 12:47 PM~7720728
> *11000 posts?? and how many builds???
> *


BUT HOW MANY TIME'S WAS HE A POST WHORE. 11,000


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES!


----------



## ElMonte74'

I'D GO WITH THE LAST ONE STILLDOWN :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 18 2007, 03:02 PM~7720814
> *WHATS CRACKIN HOMIES!
> *


hey its on the way


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 18 2007, 02:05 PM~7720841
> *hey its on the way
> *



THANKS DOG :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 01:47 PM~7720728
> *11000 posts?? and how many builds???
> *


damn :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms

THIRD









THERE GREAT SEALERS OUT THERE TO PREVENT SWIRLS


----------



## drnitrus

Im feelin that first one too
i think its cause i like those wheels :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

hmm i like them all :biggrin:

i like the rims on beto's first choice but the charcol gray :dunno:

yeah ours was $20,900 before tax title and plates 
just a v6 but i drive like an ol lady anyway


----------



## 408models

You know beto i was kinda thinking also of the gold one for the NINERS :biggrin: 

Hey stilldown thats not a bad price bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> You know beto i was kinda thinking also of the gold one for the NINERS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:


----------



## kustombuilder

> You know beto i was kinda thinking also of the gold one for the NINERS :biggrin:
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsdown:
Click to expand...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ok heads up ! 


elrafa 

beto 

evil c 

aLL YOUR GUYS STUFF SHIPPED OUT TODAY ! i WILL pm U GUYS CONFORMATION # 'S


ALL PACKAGES SHIPPED 2DAYS PRIORTY ! 


LOWANDBEYOND I DIDNT HAVE ENOUGH TODAY TO SHIP YOURS SORRY ! ITS PACKED AND READY BUT I RAN SHORT !


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 02:56 PM~7721607
> *ok  heads  up  !
> elrafa
> 
> beto
> 
> evil  c
> 
> aLL  YOUR  GUYS  STUFF    SHIPPED  OUT  TODAY !    i  WILL  pm  U GUYS  CONFORMATION  #  'S
> ALL  PACKAGES  SHIPPED  2DAYS  PRIORTY  !
> LOWANDBEYOND  I  DIDNT    HAVE  ENOUGH  TODAY  TO  SHIP  YOURS    SORRY  !  ITS  PACKED  AND  READY    BUT  I  RAN  SHORT  !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 03:56 PM~7721607
> *ok  heads  up  !
> elrafa
> 
> beto
> 
> evil  c
> 
> aLL  YOUR  GUYS  STUFF    SHIPPED  OUT  TODAY !    i  WILL  pm  U GUYS  CONFORMATION  #  'S
> ALL  PACKAGES  SHIPPED  2DAYS  PRIORTY  !
> LOWANDBEYOND  I  DIDNT    HAVE  ENOUGH  TODAY  TO  SHIP  YOURS    SORRY  !  ITS  PACKED  AND  READY    BUT  I  RAN  SHORT  !
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the third and last one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i no im late but just my 2 cents


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 18 2007, 02:14 PM~7720519
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is bad ass!!


----------



## MARINATE

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v69/mitchum/


----------



## 408models

> You know beto i was kinda thinking also of the gold one for the NINERS :biggrin:
> :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> haters :biggrin: win or lose, always a true fan.
Click to expand...


----------



## mitchapalooza65

DOES ANYONE LIVE IN LOUISIANA?!?!?!?!



I just put a deposit on a BMW M3 in Arcadia LA-----and I need to get there from charlotte NC, 28215 to pick it up, or meet them somewhere-----not too sure tho.

*SO if anyone has any idea if it would be decently cheap to SHIP the car to me, please let me know via PM!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 18 2007, 05:18 PM~7721745
> *
> *


 :angry: WAITING ON SOME FUNDS ! I GOT IT ALL PACKED AND READY !


----------



## 1ofaknd

bigg's, what year was this video made, i didn't know you were doing live shows again! 


http://www.metacafe.com/watch/532005/boombastic/

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 18 2007, 08:53 PM~7723279
> *bigg's, what year was this video made, i didn't know you were doing live shows again!
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/532005/boombastic/
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


mAN CAN I GET A SIGNED COPY !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 18 2007, 06:53 PM~7723279
> *bigg's, what year was this video made, i didn't know you were doing live shows again!
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/532005/boombastic/
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


that was last year bro. you remember you were in the band. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 18 2007, 05:53 PM~7723279
> *bigg's, what year was this video made, i didn't know you were doing live shows again!
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/532005/boombastic/
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


PRIMO, NICHOLAS HEARD THE SOUNDS AND SAID "POP PUT MY BARN YARD BACK"


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 18 2007, 07:20 PM~7723537
> *PRIMO, NICHOLAS HEARD THE SOUNDS AND SAID "POP PUT MY BARN YARD BACK"
> *


 :biggrin: tell him it was his uncle menace on the speaker phone. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 06:23 PM~7723584
> *:biggrin: tell him it was his uncle menace on the speaker phone. :biggrin:
> *


I DID, HE WANTS TO SEE THE MOVIE NOW.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Apr 18 2007, 06:35 PM~7722650
> *DOES ANYONE LIVE IN LOUISIANA?!?!?!?!
> I just put a deposit on a BMW M3 in Arcadia LA-----and I need to get there from charlotte NC, 28215 to pick it up, or meet them somewhere-----not too sure tho.
> 
> SO if anyone has any idea if it would be decently cheap to SHIP the car to me, please let me know via PM!!!!
> *


im close by.ill pick it up for you. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 18 2007, 09:14 PM~7723478
> *that was last year bro.  you remember you were in the band. :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 03:47 PM~7720728
> *11000 posts?? and how many builds???
> *


hmm a few.. just gotta look back at my old posts, i got the elco one started never finished, the grandnational... the box s10, the sonoma, seems like theres prolly 1 or 2 more, and about 100 1/64th scale cars :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why so much time on the computer when u could turn 1 or 2 more into 20!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 18 2007, 10:52 PM~7723881
> *why so much time on the computer when u could turn 1 or 2 more into 20!
> *


so much time on the computer, man i work nights, so that means i sleep all day, when im not workin at night, im on here.. theres not much time i spend on here, i was on here today at like 2 and its now 11... i got alot of shit i have to do and building a model isnt something i have time for right now.. ull find out when u have a little kid.. the first years are ruff and im still workin through it all... im not rich so i work for everything i own and do and models arnt something i have money to spend on right now, family comes first :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 18 2007, 04:58 PM~7723926
> *so much time on the computer, man i work nights, so that means i sleep all day, when im not workin at night, im on here.. theres not much time i spend on here, i was on here today at like 2 and its now 11... i got alot of shit i have to do and building a model isnt something i have time for right now.. ull find out when u have a little kid.. the first years are ruff and im still workin through it all... im not rich so i work for everything i own and do and models arnt something i have money to spend on right now, family comes first :biggrin:
> *


right on man..... i agree.... got a 2 year old here... would build more but he wants in on it....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 19 2007, 04:52 AM~7725650
> *right on man..... i agree.... got a 2 year old here... would build more but he wants in on it....
> *


id love to be able to blow money like i could over a year ago... just cant n e more... her b-day is may 12th, be a year old :0


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2007, 03:12 AM~7725716
> *id love to be able to blow money like i could over a year ago... just cant n e more... her b-day is may 12th, be a year old  :0
> *



Mine is the 15th of May, she would of been 5. :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 02:56 PM~7721607
> *ok  heads  up  !
> elrafa
> 
> beto
> 
> evil  c
> 
> aLL  YOUR  GUYS  STUFF    SHIPPED  OUT  TODAY !    i  WILL  pm  U GUYS  CONFORMATION  #  'S
> ALL  PACKAGES  SHIPPED  2DAYS  PRIORTY  !
> LOWANDBEYOND  I  DIDNT    HAVE  ENOUGH  TODAY  TO  SHIP  YOURS    SORRY  !  ITS  PACKED  AND  READY    BUT  I  RAN  SHORT  !*



thats cool bro, when ever. I told ya if you didn't have it, I would send ya a couple dollars to ship.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 18 2007, 06:00 PM~7722028
> *http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v69/mitchum/
> *



i think this guys posts on AF


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 19 2007, 04:25 AM~7725787
> *Mine is the 15th of May, she would of been 5.  :tears:
> *



that dont sound good ...


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 19 2007, 06:06 AM~7725956
> *i think this guys posts on AF
> *


Luke57


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 19 2007, 06:14 AM~7725982
> *that dont sound good ...
> *



Yeah its hard on us more so on my wife but we just think it happened for a reason you know. When the time is up we will see her again.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 19 2007, 12:10 PM~7727463
> *Yeah its hard on us more so on my wife but we just think it happened for a reason you know. When the time is up we will see her again.
> *


wow man thats tough

be strong


----------



## ElMonte74'

WOW SORRY BRO


----------



## urjustamemory

Thanks everyone. 

Now you know why my name is urjustamemory where ever you see that name its a really high chance its me.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 19 2007, 10:29 AM~7727577
> *Thanks  everyone.
> 
> Now you know why my name is urjustamemory where ever you see that name its a really high chance its me.
> *


sorry to hear all that.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 19 2007, 07:25 AM~7725787
> *Mine is the 15th of May, she would of been 5.  :tears:
> *


:angel:


----------



## MaZeRaT

hey guys what size square tubing should i use to scratch build a chasis its a 1/25 any help would be great 


p.s sorry to hear about you loss urjustamemory


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Ronin

GM might be Merging with chrysler to hopefully produce a car thats 1/2 as dependable as a toyota


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

check this out
hots.com/photo/1097826215035549918cBnGDY]


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 19 2007, 02:18 PM~7729322
> *check this out
> ]
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats a box caprice or imp


----------



## MaZeRaT

> _Originally posted by MaZeRaT_@Apr 19 2007, 03:43 PM~7729045
> *hey guys what size square tubing should i use to scratch build a chasis its a 1/25 any help would be great
> p.s sorry to hear about you loss urjustamemory
> *




anyone know?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i would say the square tubing that looks the size of the original chassis


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 19 2007, 03:18 PM~7729322
> *check this out
> hots.com/photo/1097826215035549918cBnGDY]
> [/b][/quote]
> i knew the guy that owned that.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i know. where did he get that?


----------



## MaZeRaT

i knew that 88 iwas wondering if there was a certian size


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 19 2007, 03:34 PM~7729464
> *i know. where  did  he get that?
> *


i dont remeber.his name was brandon from fresno.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i know his name. u said he was ur friend.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 19 2007, 03:36 PM~7729476
> *i know his name. u said he was ur friend.
> *


ya.but its been a long time since i talked to him.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 19 2007, 01:55 PM~7729122
> *GM might be Merging with chrysler to hopefully produce a car thats 1/2 as dependable as a toyota
> *



I would take a Nissan any day over a Toyota even if I did just buy a 2007 Chevy Silverado.

MaZeRaT:

Thanks man.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 19 2007, 03:03 PM~7729686
> *I would take a Nissan any day over a Toyota even if I did just buy a 2007 Chevy Silverado.
> 
> MaZeRaT:
> 
> Thanks man.
> *


i would go with neither


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 19 2007, 04:25 PM~7729382
> *thats a box caprice or imp
> *


It the 85 impala by modelhaus


----------



## lowridermodels

anyone heard from LONNIE????????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 19 2007, 06:45 PM~7729927
> *anyone heard from LONNIE????????
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Day1Hustla

Lonnie....No se...what ever happened to Scooby?


----------



## BODINE

just painted a car with Colors by Boyd,,,,,,,looks awsome,,,,will poat pics on my thread,,,,,,anyone ever tried this paint


----------



## Day1Hustla

What color? I've used Sunset Pearl, Aluma-yellow, Grape Pearl, Black Pearl...I've used alot of them and if sprayed right you get one hell of a finish with a nice gloss!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Apr 19 2007, 07:01 PM~7731356
> *What color? I've used Sunset Pearl, Aluma-yellow, Grape Pearl, Black Pearl...I've used alot of them and if sprayed right you get one hell of a finish with a nice gloss!
> *


True Blue Pearl


----------



## Ronin

hmm i might make some of these


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 19 2007, 08:36 PM~7732276
> *hmm i might make some of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



my bother used to work at exotic car audio, and he said one of these things weigh like 200 pounds... or something like that LOL

(pretty much there fuckin huge :biggrin: )


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 19 2007, 08:46 PM~7732348
> *my bother used to work at exotic car audio, and he said one of these things weigh like 200 pounds... or something like that LOL
> 
> (pretty much there fuckin huge :biggrin: )
> *


theres a suburban running around with one in the back the port goes from floor pan to roof


----------



## ElMonte74'

SO I WAS THINKING (IT WAS SCARY CAUSE I NEVER THINK :biggrin: ) SHOULD I PUT SPOKES (72 CROSS LACE) OR SUPREMES ON MY 74 MONTE CARLO :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 19 2007, 09:29 PM~7732678
> *SO  I WAS THINKING (IT WAS SCARY CAUSE I NEVER THINK :biggrin: ) SHOULD  I PUT SPOKES (72 CROSS LACE) OR SUPREMES ON MY 74 MONTE CARLO :biggrin:
> *


GO OLD SCHOOL!!! CRAIGARS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

supremes....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

washing dishes and have a few min of free time i thought i would do some web searching ! looky what i found !


sbcin1966newport 
Feature Winner


member is offline 



there aint nothin like a chevy powered mopar




Gender: 
Posts: 969
Re: MODEL DERBY CARS
« Reply #665 on: Apr 19th, 2007, 12:33pm » 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
just bout me a 78 newyorker, model, lol, its a custom made, body, but i need to find the right frame for it 
Logged 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
theres no sport like derbies , theres no sport like derbies, theres no sport like derbies ,..... awesome i'm at mayhem 



funny thing is not only his his B/S here stacked high over there you'll need a boat ! the shit is so full ! and then he gets just as many beat downs on there as he does on LIL ! 


WHAT A DICK SMACK !  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! 

http://srt.suddenlaunch.com/index.cgi?boar...&num=1160516826


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHAT THE HELL ?  SORRY GUYS !  :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:whore: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2007, 11:52 PM~7732848
> *:whore: :0
> *


Shit it didnt give me any #'s to my post count fool ! 
:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

damn hillbilly model forum :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

A VERY BIG WHORE :biggrin: . I ALSO GOOGLED HIS ACCONT NAME SO HERE YOU GO :biggrin: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=sbcin...G=Google+Search


----------



## tyhodge07

whorebilly thread :dunno:

im down, lets flood it with lowriders :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

dat shit is TOO funny david!!!

he has like four differant screenames,and everyone there hates him too LO fuckin L !!!!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 20 2007, 01:01 AM~7732903
> *dat shit is TOO funny david!!!
> 
> he has like four differant screenames,and everyone there hates him too LO fuckin L !!!!
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> *


who does, i was to interested in seein that bad ass junk :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

if ya have YIM.... heres his screename on that

koiguy92 

bwuahahahaaaaa


----------



## tyhodge07

ok, i just sprayed some chrome spray paint over black base, heres pics of the results, looks alot shinyer in person, hard to get a good pic, but do i clear after words or no?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

someone should smack themselves....... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2007, 01:13 AM~7733007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone should smack themselves....... :uh:
> *


i see tow-mater in the back, and i see a truck loadin half a sierra mist bottle :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH SHIT LOOKY AT WHAT I FOUND ! 


SBC is a CARLA wanta be ! HE also is photo jacker ! 



> *Originally posted by big bob
> [br]my entry 70 impala semi outlaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> specs
> automatic sbc 400
> stock tank removed
> 76 chevy ft bumper
> hood folded over
> rear mudders
> slightly tucked trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




member in the post asking us if we know are cars ? well the 70 impala he said was his is this one ! LOL ! FUCK STICK !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 01:13 AM~7733005
> *ok, i just sprayed some chrome spray paint over black base, heres pics of the results, looks alot shinyer in person, hard to get a good pic, but do i clear after words or no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NO CLEAR ! it will turn it to a dull silver !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 01:19 AM~7733055
> *NO  CLEAR !  it  will  turn it  to  a  dull  silver  !
> *


alright, just checkin.. its kinda dull compared to a chrome piece i have, but i didnt expect it to have a really nice shine like a chrome plating or w/e


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

dont be a cheap fucker ! BMF that shit LAZY !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 01:21 AM~7733069
> *dont  be  a  cheap  fucker !  BMF  that  shit    LAZY  !
> *


that shits 10 bucks around me, i dont have 10 bucks to spend on somethin i dont know how to use, lol.


----------



## tyhodge07

i got liquid foil, u think if i put that over what i have now itll give it morew of a shine or no?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

cut and stick , then trim... practice


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2007, 01:26 AM~7733126
> *cut and stick , then trim... practice
> *


yea but that wouldnt be very easy gettin it pushed up in the little cracks of the grill and so on tho.. not for a first timer..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

q-tip.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2007, 01:28 AM~7733146
> *q-tip.....
> *


cracks are smaller than nthat, it would have to be used with like a knife or somethin its the bottom of the 1/64 caprice


----------



## Reverend Hearse

trust me bro , its super thin , you wont be disappointed.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy+Apr 19 2007, 10:26 PM~7733126-->
> 
> 
> 
> cut and stick , then trim... practice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2007, 10:28 PM~7733146
> *q-tip.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-candymancaddy_@Apr 19 2007, 10:34 PM~7733193
> *trust me bro , its super thin , you wont be disappointed.....
> *



Yup, you'll do alright! a tooth pic might come in handy also. I foiled a 1/64th scale ramone car for the boy. It wasn't bad at all. 

10 bucks a sheet for foil, Scale lows they are 5 and some change. Get 2 sheets and have all kinds of pratice. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2007, 01:52 AM~7733315
> *Yup,  you'll do alright!  a tooth pic might come in handy also.   I foiled a 1/64th scale ramone car for the boy.  It wasn't bad at all.
> 
> 10 bucks a sheet for foil,   Scale lows they are 5 and some change.  Get 2 sheets and have all kinds of pratice.  :biggrin:
> *


hmm, whats it under on his site, im gonna check it out and see if i can use the credit card again, ive used ut a few times today and bought a game on the xbox360 last night :0 might go over


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh: :uh: 

http://www.scalelows.com/baremetal.html


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2007, 02:02 AM~7733352
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/baremetal.html
> *


 :biggrin: 
is the ultimate chrome better or no diffrence really... and do i need anything else or does this have the adhesive backing


----------



## tyhodge07

its still more than the shops around here  after shipping


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2007, 11:04 PM~7733356
> *:biggrin:
> is the ultimate chrome better or no diffrence really... and do i need anything else or does this have the adhesive backing
> *



dunno about the difference. I just tell him chrome and thats what I get. Never seen a real difference if I have used them both. 

Thats all you need. It has a sticky backing. If you really wanted to, you can get some of that bmf polish or what ever it is.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its sticky back , and buy some more stuff so the 6 dollar shipping is spread out a little.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2007, 11:05 PM~7733366
> *its still more than the shops around here  after shipping
> *


I seriously doubt that he'll charge you 6$ to ship a sheet of foil. Hit him up.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 19 2007, 11:04 PM~7733356
> *:biggrin:
> is the ultimate chrome better or no diffrence really... and do i need anything else or does this have the adhesive backing
> *


Don't get the ultimate, it doesn't stick worth a shit.

Just get the regular chrome.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 19 2007, 11:10 PM~7733386
> *Don't get the ultimate, it doesn't stick worth a shit.
> 
> Just get the regular chrome.
> *



ultimate chrome is all i use and i liked it :dunno: i havnt used regular yet though so i :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 20 2007, 02:10 AM~7733386
> *Don't get the ultimate, it doesn't stick worth a shit.
> 
> Just get the regular chrome.
> *


:thumbsup:

and ima see what ryan says on shipping


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 03:12 AM~7733857
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> and ima see what ryan says on shipping
> *



Sure he'll work with ya.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 20 2007, 06:14 AM~7733859
> *Sure he'll work with ya.
> *


gettin ready to send him a pm


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: didimakeyascream

:tears:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 03:47 AM~7733891
> *1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: didimakeyascream
> 
> :tears:
> *



I know how you feel homie... :tears:

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: raystrey


----------



## Reverend Hearse

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: candymancaddy


----------



## wagonguy

HAPPY 4/20!!!


----------



## Ronin

meh its a junker building it from whats left of half the parts i threw out


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Lose the back bench for sure because its too incorrect. Then modify the tubs so you can tuck those wheels a bit, fronts too, and make sure you don't tuck back more than front.


----------



## raystrey

a while back someone came on the forum and was offering hood hinges that actually worked. they were photo etched. anyone remember who it was or info they left behind???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

PEGION STILL NO MONEY ORDER HOMIE ! [/u]


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 03:32 PM~7736584
> *
> 
> PEGION    STILL  NO  MONEY  ORDER  HOMIE  !  [/u]
> *


:0 u used ur b-day money to ship shit out :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2007, 12:32 PM~7736584
> *
> 
> PEGION    STILL  NO  MONEY  ORDER  HOMIE  !  [/u]
> *



damn bro seems like u been busting your ass with all these customer projects u been doing


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 03:38 PM~7736631
> *damn bro u been busting your ass with all these customer projects u been doing
> *


and the m/o will prolly take till monday, i dont know when it was sent, but when i sent the m/o to the guy for these caprices it took a 8 days, and it was dropped off at the post office :uh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 20 2007, 09:49 AM~7735555
> *Lose the back bench for sure because its too incorrect.  Then modify the tubs so you can tuck those wheels a bit, fronts too, and make sure you don't tuck back more than front.
> *


nah i only paid 2$ for it got 6 more junkers to fix


----------



## tyhodge07

here ya go for the guys thats buyin or just bought or own a 300m :0
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333549


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 12:52 PM~7736728
> *here ya go for the guys thats buyin or just bought or own a 300m :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333549
> *


not a bad deal they sell for 1000 around here


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 20 2007, 12:52 PM~7736728
> *here ya go for the guys thats buyin or just bought or own a 300m :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333549
> *


300C, not 300M ya dumb shit :twak: 

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 20 2007, 03:55 PM~7736761
> *300C, not 300M ya dumb shit  :twak:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey man, i dont pay attention when i type, kinda like dave :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so i go to court today . find out i have 4 warrants , i paid 3 of them , and proceeded up to the court room for my current tickets . my lawyer showed up and wanted 350 just for a speeding ticket , on top of the $155 defective equipment that i pleaded on making the one ticket alone 450. heres where the real fun begins . i was late showing up so i had my girl park the hearse . she somehow dropped the keys into the metal detectors at the entrance or something of that nature to where she couldnt get them ,. i called the locksmith , whio took an hour to show up . he said he would have to change the lock cylinder and to do so he had to remove the steering wheel . he said he had never seen a telescoping steering coloum before. in a matter of minutes he had the colom reduced to a pile of parts in the floor and a puzzled look on his face. he had NO clue how it went back together it wound up taking a little over 3 hours and 150.00 but at least i got home ..... happy fuckin 420 eh?......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and the 3 warrants i paid cost a little over 325......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

grand total for one day at court ......975...... :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 20 2007, 03:58 PM~7737270
> *grand total for one day at court ......975...... :angry:
> *


stay outta trouble!!!

I've never had to pay my city a dime for stupid stuff like that :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

to fill in somethin or bond somethin what you use?,,,,the putty in a tube?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 20 2007, 06:34 PM~7738200
> *to fill in somethin or bond somethin what you use?,,,,the putty in a tube?
> *


Well are you filling in something, or bonding something?

If you're filling in something you should use some type of filler such as Bondo or some other type of putty. If you're trying to bond something together glue works good for that such as superglue. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

thanks


----------



## zfelix

what would be best to use to make a all white photoshoot booth??? i want to start shooting my cars so the pics look good


----------



## MaZeRaT

what size square tubing should i use to scratch build a chasis its a 1/25 any help would be great


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 20 2007, 05:35 PM~7738482
> *what would be best to use to make a all white photoshoot booth??? i want to start shooting my cars so the pics look good
> *



poster board from teh dollar store, and if $ store dont have it, just go to wal mart! :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

hope everyone had a good 4/20 and a good night.... i sure az hell did :biggrin: ... MINI i hope u had a good one..... take care.......Pz


----------



## DoUgH

Me and Mini talked about these awhile back so i cut some today
















they are stainless steel, next up will be ones that side


----------



## Reverend Hearse

what sizes are the tubing?


----------



## DoUgH

it started outas 5/16th rod


----------



## modeltech

those are cool!! you going to make them and sell them??


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 21 2007, 06:56 PM~7743597
> *those are cool!! you going to make them and sell them??
> *


 I don't know yet i might depends on demand lmao if i do they wont cost much


----------



## modeltech

cool!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 21 2007, 04:49 PM~7743577
> *it started outas  5/16th rod
> *


that's still a lil to big homie...but they look good.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

biggs waddaya reccomend for tubing?


----------



## Mr Biggs

I use brass for the shaft and aluminum for the cylinder. this is how they look.


----------



## DoUgH

ok Biggs i made a another one started with 1/8 rod this time and machined it down to about 3/32,








heres a pic of both sizes next to shock outta of a impala kit


----------



## LowandBeyond

who needs some cheap dvds? I was thing around 4$ shipped? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=333328
:biggrin: 
need to make some room.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Apr 21 2007, 07:24 PM~7744336
> *ok Biggs i made a another one started with 1/8 rod this time and machined it down to about 3/32,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a pic of both sizes next to shock outta of a impala kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah dough. that look's way better, more to scale.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

NICE CYLINDERS DOUGH... SAY BIGGS UR SHIT LOOKS LIKE PROHOPPER CYLINDERS REAL NICE LOOKIN  ....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey mini what was that address again??????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

never mind..... found it..... page 476....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=274190&st=9500

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

help???????? i painted my lincoln ,,,,and it looked a little shiny but i wanted to clear it ,,,so i tried the hood first and when i sprayed it with clear it like ate the paint up ,,,i used krylon crystal clear,,ate it up enough to where i could just start wiping it back down to its origanal color


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7747268
> *help????????  i painted my lincoln ,,,,and it looked a little shiny but i wanted to clear it ,,,so i tried the hood first and when i sprayed it with clear it like ate the paint up ,,,i used krylon crystal clear,,ate it up enough to where i could just start wiping it back down to its origanal color
> *



you probably didnt let the paint dry enuff b4 you cleared....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 11:59 AM~7747504
> *you probably didnt let the paint dry enuff b4 you cleared....
> *


it tried for 2 days


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 22 2007, 12:16 PM~7747594
> *it tried for 2 days
> *



what color did you use, i use krylon alot, and have bad experiances with a few colors 

maybe we can figure this out!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 12:18 PM~7747607
> *what color did you use, i use krylon alot, and have bad experiances with a few colors
> 
> maybe we can figure this out!
> *


i used colors by boyd true blue pearl for paint and then krylon crystal clear for the clear


----------



## 1ofaknd

you mixed the wrong types of paints, you can't spray laquer over anything but laquer.


----------



## BODINE

could i use that clear over testors?,,,,,or should i just use like testors clear and paint?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 22 2007, 01:03 PM~7747823
> *could i use that clear over testors?,,,,,or should i just use like testors clear and paint?
> *



my opinion is, krylon clear sucks, it will be super smooth and shiny at first, then it will dry and fog up? dotn knwo why, but it does, and ya your best bet would be use testors clear over testors,,, hope this helps! uffin:


----------



## urjustamemory

WHAT!!!!!

My new 2007 Silverado 2500 HD


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Apr 22 2007, 01:27 PM~7747901
> *WHAT!!!!!
> 
> My new 2007 Silverado 2500 HD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now THAT is a truck!!!!! :0

I WOULD HAVE ENDLESS HOURS OF FUN IN THE MUD WITH THAT AROUND EHRE!!!!!!

have fun! uffin: :wow:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 01:44 PM~7747945
> *now THAT is a truck!!!!! :0
> 
> I WOULD HAVE ENDLESS HOURS OF FUN IN THE MUD WITH THAT AROUND EHRE!!!!!!
> 
> have fun! uffin: :wow:
> *


Thanks

Trust me as much as I payed for that you don't want to take that muddin' but I have baptized the 33s on it, the truck does some mean burn outs but what do you expect with 660 ft lbs of torque.


----------



## wagonguy

Total Pictures and Videos: 412
Monthly Hits: 30000
Album Size: 


67 MB (6%) 
1 GB 
Monthly Bandwidth: 


2.7 GB (10%)
25 GB 



DAMN< i get alot of hits a month!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 06:06 PM~7748467
> *Total Pictures and Videos: 412
> Monthly Hits: 30000
> Album Size:
> 
> 
> 67 MB (6%)
> 1 GB
> Monthly Bandwidth:
> 
> 
> 2.7 GB (10%)
> 25 GB
> DAMN< i get alot of hits a month!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

MONTH ----------HITS
Jan 2007-------180,784
Feb 2007-------166,756
Mar 2007-------137,398
Apr 2007-------179,980


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 22 2007, 05:20 PM~7748907
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MONTH ----------HITS
> Jan 2007-------180,784
> Feb 2007-------166,756
> Mar 2007-------137,398
> Apr 2007-------179,980
> *



damn, i guess i dont get that much a month 

oh well, im a loser... :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 07:44 PM~7749068
> *damn, i guess i dont get that much a month
> 
> oh well, im a loser... :biggrin:
> *


that's for scalelows.com :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

guess what, got a model finally, got the caddy.. me n my girl are gonna build it up.. :cheesy: as a donk :uh: j/k gotta get some wheels tho


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 22 2007, 06:41 PM~7749440
> *guess what, got a model finally, got the caddy.. me n my girl are gonna build it up.. :cheesy: as a donk :uh: j/k gotta get some wheels tho
> *



:0

lets see a build up thread!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 09:42 PM~7749451
> *:0
> 
> lets see a build up thread!
> *


we'll have one


----------



## wagonguy

what kind of pearl paint do you guys use?

rather spray can, but if not, how do i use the flakes?


----------



## wagonguy

:uh: :uh: :uh:

http://cgi.ebay.com/lot-of-2-1991-honda-cr...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

what are the requirements to join M.C.B.A?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2007, 12:52 AM~7752289
> *what are the requirements to join M.C.B.A?
> *



put out clean ass shit build your ass off and have fun :biggrin: 


oh and MCBA is by invite only u cant just try to meet the requirments and join u gotta catch the big guys eye just keep building :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:58 AM~7752304
> *put out clean ass shit build your ass off and have fun :biggrin:
> oh and MCBA is by invite only u cant just try to meet the requirments and join u gotta catch the big guys eye just keep building :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 23 2007, 12:58 AM~7752304
> *put out clean ass shit build your ass off and have fun :biggrin:
> oh and MCBA is by invite only u cant just try to meet the requirments and join u gotta catch the big guys eye just keep building :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 23 2007, 02:52 AM~7752289
> *what are the requirements to join M.C.B.A?
> *



WE HAVE AN APPOINT MEMBER DO THE INVITE'S ! ITS A GROUP MEETING AND WE LOOK OVER THE BUILDER , HIS/HER BUILTS,AND PROJECTS ! WE ALSO TRY TO SEE WHERE THE NEXT MEMBERS GOALS ARE IN THE HOBBY ! ARE THEY A TRUE BUILDER OR IS THIS SOMETHING THE DO FROM TIME TO TIME ! ARE THEY BUILDING THEIR OWN KITS OR IS SOMEONE DOING IT AND THEY ARE PUTTING TEIR NAME ON IT ! AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST ARE THEY WILLING TO BE THERE IN CASE A FELLOW MEMBER NEEDS HELP IN THE HOBBY OR IN THE REAL LIFE ! 


ITS NOT REALLY A CLUB THAT YOU HAVE TO BE THE BEST !OR BE A CONTEST WINNER AND BUILD SHOW STOPPING KITS ! IT'S A FAMILY ! WE AS M.C.B.A. MEMBER ARE HERE TO TEACH , HELP , AND BE SUPPORTS OF THE HOBBY ! ITS A LOT LARGER THEN JUST LAYITLOW!



DO YOU HAVE TO SHOW THE TREND TO BE A GREAT BUILDER ! 

BUT KEEP IN MIND ALSO ! WE HAVE MEMBERS IN M.C.BA. THAT HAVEN'T EVER SHARED A BUILT KIT WITH US ! OR ON LIL ! AND THERE ARE SO MANY MORE MODLERS THAT ARE WORLD WIDE ! IF THE MEMBERS OF M.C.B.A. FEEL A CERTAIN BUILDER IS AT A GOOD LEVEL IN THE HOBBY THEY WILL BE INVITED ! 

JUST KEEP BUILDING AND WITH EVERY MISTAKE LEARN FROM IT AND WITH EVERY BUILD JUST TRY GOING THE NEXT STEP ! 


AS MOST MEMBERS WOULD SAY IN ANY CLUB ! 



KEEP PLASTIC ALIVE !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

KEEP THE PLASTIC ALIVE!!!!! 


CH' CHEA CHEA! :cheesy: 

I SECOND THAT


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 23 2007, 02:04 AM~7752312
> *WE  HAVE  AN  APPOINT    MEMBER    DO  THE  INVITE'S !  ITS  A  GROUP  MEETING  AND  WE    LOOK  OVER  THE  BUILDER  , HIS/HER  BUILTS,AND PROJECTS ! WE  ALSO  TRY  TO  SEE  WHERE  THE  NEXT  MEMBERS  GOALS  ARE  IN THE  HOBBY  !    ARE  THEY  A  TRUE  BUILDER  OR  IS  THIS  SOMETHING  THE  DO FROM  TIME  TO  TIME  !  ARE  THEY  BUILDING  THEIR  OWN  KITS  OR  IS  SOMEONE  DOING  IT  AND  THEY  ARE  PUTTING  TEIR  NAME  ON IT  !  AND  LAST  BUT  NOT  LEAST  ARE  THEY    WILLING  TO  BE  THERE  IN  CASE  A  FELLOW  MEMBER  NEEDS  HELP  IN THE  HOBBY  OR  IN  THE  REAL  LIFE  !
> ITS  NOT  REALLY  A    CLUB  THAT  YOU  HAVE  TO  BE  THE  BEST  !OR  BE  A  CONTEST  WINNER  AND  BUILD  SHOW  STOPPING  KITS  !  IT'S  A  FAMILY !  WE AS  M.C.B.A. MEMBER  ARE  HERE  TO  TEACH  , HELP  ,  AND  BE  SUPPORTS  OF  THE  HOBBY  !  ITS  A  LOT  LARGER  THEN  JUST  LAYITLOW!
> DO  YOU  HAVE  TO  SHOW  THE    TREND  TO  BE  A  GREAT BUILDER !
> 
> BUT    KEEP  IN  MIND  ALSO  !  WE  HAVE  MEMBERS  IN  M.C.BA.  THAT  HAVEN'T  EVER  SHARED  A  BUILT  KIT  WITH  US  ! OR  ON  LIL  !  AND  THERE  ARE  SO  MANY  MORE  MODLERS  THAT  ARE  WORLD  WIDE  !  IF  THE  MEMBERS  OF  M.C.B.A.  FEEL A  CERTAIN  BUILDER  IS  AT  A    GOOD  LEVEL  IN THE  HOBBY  THEY  WILL  BE  INVITED !
> 
> JUST  KEEP  BUILDING  AND  WITH  EVERY  MISTAKE    LEARN  FROM  IT  AND  WITH  EVERY BUILD  JUST    TRY  GOING THE  NEXT  STEP  !
> AS  MOST  MEMBERS  WOULD  SAY  IN  ANY CLUB  !
> KEEP  PLASTIC  ALIVE  !
> *



x100!!!! well said mini!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

BODINE.. u see this one, i got this one in the mystery pack :0
(cant find one on ebay like this one either)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 23 2007, 12:34 PM~7755107
> *BODINE.. u see this one, i got this one in the mystery pack :0
> (cant find one on ebay like this one either)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HAVE 1 OF THOSE. ACTUALLY I THINK I MAY HAVE 2. I THINK ONE LOOKS LIKE THAT ONE AND THE OTHER ONES ALL BLACK :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FUNNY SHIT RIGHT HERE!

As you've probably noticed, I use the term "douchebag," along with some variations (douche-rocket, douche-cracker, douche-nozzle, etc) a lot in describing people. There are many characteristics one may possess to come across to the public (me) as a douchebag. Today, by request from my friend Jessica, I was looking at her pictures from spring break in Miami, and I encountered someone who captures all of those aforementioned qualities. He is, in fact, the essence of douchebag. And a gay douchebag at that. Take notes, so you don't make some of the same mistakes. His name was Oliver, and he was from Michigan. Two strikes against him already, just by waking up.










Allow me to analyze:

Name: Oliver. There aren't many names that are more homosexual than Oliver. As soon as you were old enough to realize what your name was, you should have killed yourself. Don't bother trying to change your name, because no matter what, you will always be Oliver, and you will always be from...



Home state: Michigan. Or Michidan. Whichever you prefer. Worst and gayest state in the union. God Michigan sucks.



Pink shirt: I don't give a shit what any of these fashion ******* say, pink is not the new blue. Pink is fucking pink. Quit watching Queer Eye for the Straight Guy, and put on a game. Ever notice that no sports teams in any league have pink anywhere in their uniforms? Not even the WNBA. Pink is the color of flowers and hippie's hair and uninfected vagina. No man should EVER wear this color in any way. EVER. If you wear a pink shirt at any time you are a douchebag. You look like a pussy and a sissy, and I want to shit down your throat. Especially when you wear a pink shirt with a...



Popped collar: No. This just enhances your overly apparent douchebaggedness. When you buy a collared shirt, it comes with the collars folded over exactly how they should be. Leave them alone. Why do you want to hide your neck so bad? Don't want to show off that hickie you got last night from that dumb slut you slipped some rufies? Because that is the only way you're pulling any box with your collar turned up. Girls laugh at you. No matter what you think, it is not cool. Flip it back down and go change out of your...



Black undershirt: Is this supposed to fool us into thinking you're hard? Let me remind you, you're wearing a PINK shirt, with the collar up. You are not hard. Although I guess it matches your...



Wristband: What the fuck? This pisses me off maybe more than any other thing here. Just get done trying to play basketball? Do you sweat profusely around attractive women, and need to swipe your brow every now and then? Or is this just another ploy to seduce some unsuspecting whore? Perhaps you're wearing it because it matches that black undershirt which makes you look hard and brings out your true metrosexuality? Metrosexuals are gay. And so are you with your...



Cell phone clip: Hey dickhead, everyone has a cell phone now. 90% of 11 year olds have cell phones now. My 74 year old grandfather has a cell phone. There is no need to show it off to anyone. Pants have pockets for a reason. Use them. Oh wait, that's probably where you keep your stash of rufies, and the stuff you use to make that...



Hemp bracelet: God I hate you, and the fact that you are giving the camera a...



Peace sign: The Persian Gulf war ended over a decade ago, and with it went the peace sign. Maybe you were letting that *** behind you checking out your ass know how many fingers you want him to use. And what's up with those...



"Intellectual glasses": You are not smart. And those specs aren't tricking us into thinking you are. Remember, you have on a PINK shirt. Obviously you are not intelligent. I mean, come on, you also have on a...



Detroit Tigers hat: Not that I have anything against the Tigers, but wearing this hat exhibits the fact that you are either from Michigan, or cheer for Michigan sports teams. Both are equally unacceptable. Everyone from and everything about Michigan sucks. Michigan, along with Wisconsin should join Canada. Or you could just move there. We wouldn't care. And Canada wouldn't notice that you're wearing...



Earrings in both ears: Well I guess we're back in 8th grade now, and you're rebelling against your parents by doing something they don't like. You are not goth, and you are not a rock star. You are a douchebag. Seriously, in your hand is...



Not a beer: Notice everyone in the picture is holding a beer, except for Oliver. His Powerade and vodka makes him look like a real tough guy. Berry Blue. Mmmmmmmm. That could expain his...



Stupid facial expression: The typical look of a douchebag. "I'm too cool to actually have my picture taken, so when you force me to, I will make a facial expression to make it appear that I am cooler than everyone else around me when in reality I suck cock." This look will be easy to spot on anyone who displays any of the above.



Now you know how to spot a douchebag, or realize that you are one. For those of you who aren't, when you see a douchebag on the streets with your friends, make sure to point and laugh at him and give him the Factual Material douchebag salute. To do this, just extend one hand out, and make a motion with it as if you were, in fact, squeezing a douche bag. And if anyone recognizes Oliver here somewhere, punch him in the face and break those stupid fucking glasses.



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hey i have a cell phone clip ...... i work hard you know..........


----------



## Ronin

man this new job is the shit machine shop work is cake


----------



## stilldownivlife

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i agree with you on everything but 1

whats up with the hate of michigan :scrutinize: thats where all the beloved chevys & lacs came from 

tigers hat is the only hat you will see me in :yes: not that i give a shit about the tigers 
but born and raised in MI


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 23 2007, 03:39 PM~7755144
> *I HAVE 1 OF THOSE.  ACTUALLY I THINK I MAY HAVE 2.  I THINK ONE LOOKS LIKE THAT ONE AND THE OTHER ONES ALL BLACK :biggrin:
> *


if u have 1 like this one, with the gold than throw it on ebay... the date on the bottom is 10 years ago, 1997


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 23 2007, 02:55 PM~7756111
> *man this new job is the shit machine shop work is cake
> *


GLAD U ENJOY IT U GOIN TO THIS SUNDAYS PICNIC


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Apr 23 2007, 03:39 PM~7756403
> *GLAD U ENJOY IT  U GOIN TO THIS SUNDAYS PICNIC
> *


where?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 23 2007, 03:40 PM~7756408
> *where?
> *


UMMM ITS ON 87TH ST SAME PLACE WHERE WE MET AT.........I FRIED A MOTOR ON MY 1;18 SCALE HOPPER


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Apr 23 2007, 03:43 PM~7756425
> *UMMM ITS ON 87TH ST    SAME PLACE WHERE WE MET AT.........I FRIED A MOTOR ON MY 1;18 SCALE HOPPER
> *


dunno i need new tires for the 13s


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 22 2007, 11:19 PM~7751538
> *what kind of pearl paint do you guys use?
> 
> rather spray can, but if not, how do i use the flakes?
> *


 I use powder pearl in Boyds clear or clear acrylic. I did my 71 rag in dry pearl. Soon to be viewed. :biggrin: 


oneyed


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 23 2007, 03:51 PM~7756480
> *dunno i need new tires for the 13s
> *


MY FRIEND JUST BOUGHT A S10


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cool


----------



## Ronin

he bought Brendans S10 lol


----------



## Ronin

hey pajarito you still buying my resin fleetwood?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 23 2007, 03:31 PM~7756353
> *if u have 1 like this one, with the gold than throw it on ebay... the date on the bottom is 10 years ago, 1997
> *


I'D HAVE TO FIND IT :biggrin: . AND I REALLY DON'T KNOW HOW TO USE E-BAY


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 23 2007, 05:29 PM~7757141
> *hey pajarito you still buying my resin fleetwood?
> *



fleetwood? :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 23 2007, 07:20 PM~7757872
> *fleetwood? :cheesy:
> *


i got it from ryan but im never gonna build it


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 23 2007, 05:29 PM~7757141
> *hey pajarito you still buying my resin fleetwood?
> *


YEAH IM STILL BUYING IT LET ME KNOW WHEN


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 Time to get to work! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

nice!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 AM~7761664
> *:0  :0  :0  Time to get to work!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:  :0


----------



## 408models

*ALMOST*


----------



## SOLO1

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 24 2007, 08:41 AM~7761664
> *:0  :0  :0  Time to get to work!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



those are nice what are they going on?


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, so i had to go and get one today... this is the team losi micro-t, its 1/36 scale.. ive done ran it once, this thing pretty damn fun... i took alot of the decals off, and added the 12's for my daughter b-day


----------



## Ronin

http://www.break.com/index/super-mario-bro...ting-part1.html


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2007, 03:44 PM~7764560
> *alright, so i had to go and get one today... this is the team losi micro-t, its 1/36 scale.. ive done ran it once, this thing pretty damn fun... i took alot of the decals off, and added the 12's for my daughter b-day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i got one of those, i woulda sold it to ya!

dont know, BUT THERE FUCKIN FUN!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 06:54 PM~7764605
> *i got one of those, i woulda sold it to ya!
> 
> dont know, BUT THERE FUCKIN FUN!!!!
> *


hell yea they are, did u ever change the gears or the lil extra gears that came with them... which one is faster, the stock one or the larger or smaller one that comes with it... how much u want for yours, i think my buddy is wantin one now, lol...


----------



## wagonguy

THE SMALLER GEAR IS FOR TOP SPEED, BIGGER OEN OS FOR ACELERATION

so if you want faster with slow accel use small one, if you want accel with less top speed, then use bigger one...

i think i would sell mine for $80 shipped, (or maybe offers) i made the body a bit custom so its differant than all the others


----------



## tyhodge07

ill let him know.. i just got mine for 80 bucks... but i was wonderin which gear id want to use... so if i switch it to the smaller one would it be faster than it is now, which is stock?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2007, 05:23 PM~7765208
> *ill let him know.. i just got mine for 80 bucks... but i was wonderin which gear id want to use... so if i switch it to the smaller one would it be faster than it is now, which is stock?
> *



top speed it will be, but it will lack in aceleration, (but honetly it has enuff accel with it any way LOL)

ill try and get a video of mine later, so your friend can see :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 08:34 PM~7765285
> *top speed it will be, but it will lack in aceleration, (but honetly it has enuff accel with it any way LOL)
> 
> ill try and get a video of mine later, so your friend can see :biggrin:
> *


acc.. wont really matter as of right now n e ways, its not like im racin, im wantin more speed to go over speed bumps :biggrin: im thinkin of gettin the lipo batt and charger, it gives 50% more power, its 60 bucks, than change the bearings.. that i read on another site was the best mod for speed u could do..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2007, 05:41 PM~7765356
> *acc.. wont really matter as of right now n e ways, its not like im racin, im wantin more speed to go over speed bumps :biggrin: im thinkin of gettin the lipo batt and charger, it gives 50% more power, its 60 bucks, than change the bearings.. that i read on another site was the best mod for speed u could do..
> *



i wouldnt even get the better batts, apperantly it can fry out the motor and stuff, i would just keep it the way it is, but the bearing would make it better!


----------



## 65lorider

i wus jus watchin a show called nopi tunervision, dont know how many if any of yall watch this but they jus had some bad ass low lows. like a 79 cutty 84 regal 78 monte n a 84 cutty n they have some bounce contest. jus thaught id tell yall it wus pretty cool


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 08:42 PM~7765370
> *i wouldnt even get the better batts, apperantly it can fry out the motor and stuff, i would just keep it the way it is, but the bearing would make it better!
> *


im doin a motor upgrade eventually too... them are only 10 bucks or so... i dont know if their n e better than the stocks or not.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2007, 05:48 PM~7765416
> *im doin a motor upgrade eventually too... them are only 10 bucks or so... i dont know if their n e better than the stocks or not.
> *



i was talking to a dude at the hobby store, and he said that its better to just keep it stock, cuz its perfect the way it is LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 09:48 PM~7765900
> *i was talking to a dude at the hobby store, and he said that its better to just keep it stock, cuz its perfect the way it is LOL
> *


yea, its pretty fun stock.. the things im gonna do are blue aluminum wheels than the shock, coils, pretty much all the suspension stuff.. than im gonna add a front bumper, im gonna do it all blue and orange, than get a clear body and paint it blue and orange and ill be done with it.. prolly throw 100 bucks into it :cheesy: and my girl wants one now after she was outside rampin it over the speed bumps, ofcourse she wants pink but stock, lol... u think purple power or w/e the name of it is would strip the paint off the body i have now or no?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 24 2007, 07:17 PM~7766232
> *yea, its pretty fun stock.. the things im gonna do are blue aluminum wheels than the shock, coils, pretty much all the suspension stuff.. than im gonna add a front bumper, im gonna do it all blue and orange, than get a clear body and paint it blue and orange and ill be done with it..  prolly throw 100 bucks into it :cheesy: and my girl wants one now after she was outside rampin it over the speed bumps, ofcourse she wants pink but stock, lol... u think purple power or w/e the name of it is would strip the paint off the body i have now or no?
> *



they dont make aluminum stuff for this...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://video.aol.com/video-search/id/1118710716


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 10:20 PM~7766256
> *they dont make aluminum stuff for this...
> *


yea they do 

heres 1 site of many, theres a shit load

http://www.rcatomic.com/main/modules/news/...php?storyid=226


----------



## BODINE

i got a sport max :cheesy: ,,,,like 1:8 or 1:10


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Apr 24 2007, 05:44 PM~7765381
> *i wus jus watchin a show called nopi tunervision, dont know how many if any of yall watch this but they jus had some bad ass low lows. like a 79 cutty 84 regal 78 monte n a 84 cutty n they have some bounce contest. jus thaught id tell yall it wus pretty cool
> *


I WATCHED TILL THEY STARTED SHOWING DONKS AND OTHER SHIT. I NEED TO SEE WHEN IT COMES ON TO SEE :biggrin: .


----------



## BiggDeee

IS THERE A SHOW THIS WEEKEND??? :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 24 2007, 11:10 PM~7768133
> * IS THERE A SHOW THIS WEEKEND??? :dunno:
> *


IN FULLERTON CALIFORNIA ON SUNDAY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2007, 01:48 AM~7767806
> *i got a sport max :cheesy: ,,,,like 1:8 or 1:10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had a larger one awhile back, sold it n never got the money :angry: get a micro-T the fun as hell.. great investment and fun to tease the babies with :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

MY FRIEND BUILT ONE OF THOSE DAMN NOS R'C CARS...... HE SPENT 100'S OF DOLLARS ON IT... WE PUT IT ON THE ROOF CAUSE THERE IS THIS STEEP PART THAT GOES UP........ PERFECT FOR A RAMP..... SO WE DECIDE LETS LAUNCH IT...... GOT SPEED CAUSE THEY HIT 0-60 IN LIKE A SEC..... RIGHT WHEN IT LEFT THE ROOF AND COUGHT ALIL AIR IT BLEW UP LOL...... NOT EVEN HAVIN IT A WEEK


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 24 2007, 08:19 PM~7766820
> *http://video.aol.com/video-search/id/1118710716
> *


this is funny


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 24 2007, 06:18 PM~7764770
> *THE SMALLER GEAR IS FOR TOP SPEED, BIGGER OEN OS FOR ACELERATION
> 
> so if you want faster with slow accel use small one, if you want accel with less top speed, then use bigger one...
> 
> i think i would sell mine for $80 shipped, (or maybe offers) i made the body a bit custom so its differant than all the others
> *


i think you have this a little mixed up 

the smaller gear should give you a better low end take off but wont give you so much top end speed cause the motor can spin it faster at take off cause it is smaller

where as the bigger gear will be harder to turn at low end causing a slower take off but will give you greater top end speed

at least thats what i remember from when i used to mess with the r/c stuff

think about it why dont you take off in 5th gear on a 1:1 car
the car needs to go through the smaller gears to get to the tallar top end gears


----------



## BODINE

been practicing on some old models with cuttin doors trunk ,,,,what you think 


















and how do you do the hinges :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

what kind of material do you use for hinges,,,,piping and tube or wire paper clip  :dunno:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2007, 09:28 AM~7769835
> *what kind of material do you use for hinges,,,,piping and tube or wire paper clip    :dunno:
> *



I use Styrene tubing and the big paper clips. Make sure the tube is just large enough for the paper clip to slide into.

Here is my S10 you can see what I am describing.


----------



## BODINE

thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 25 2007, 09:40 AM~7769909
> *thank you  :thumbsup:
> *



No problem, if you need any more pics let me know and I will rip apart Orange Crush to get them as the back wall is glued in place now.


----------



## BODINE

do you glue paper clip to door,,,and glue tube to inside?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

i use brass rods and pipe !










its thin and easy to bind ! a paper clip are stronger and harder to bind plus they are thick ! you want a good clean working hinge !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Apr 25 2007, 08:39 AM~7768554
> *i think you have this a little mixed up
> 
> the smaller gear should give you a better low end take off but wont give you so much top end speed cause the motor can spin it faster at take off cause it is smaller
> 
> where as the bigger gear will be harder to turn at low end causing a slower take off but will give you greater top end speed
> 
> at least thats what i remember from when i used to mess with the r/c stuff
> 
> think about it why dont you take off in 5th gear on a 1:1 car
> the car needs to go through the smaller gears to get to the tallar top end gears
> *


i think ur right, cuz i switched to the smaller last night and it took off real quick, even higher wheelies


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 10:31 AM~7770253
> *i  use  brass  rods  and  pipe !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its  thin  and  easy  to  bind !  a  paper  clip  are  stronger  and  harder  to  bind  plus  they  are    thick  !  you  want  a  good  clean  working  hinge  !
> *



MIni,

what size rod and pipe?

Since no one here sells that stuff I need to order online but have never known what size to order.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

super small go to the hobby shop and match up some tubing and rod


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANY KNOW OR REMEMBER WHO WAS SELLING SOME ALUMINUM PARTS ON HERE AWHILE BACK????????*

NOT SURE IF IT WAS DRNITRUS OR PHATRAS


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2007, 11:12 PM~7768141
> *IN FULLERTON CALIFORNIA ON SUNDAY
> *



Do you happen to have the address?? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 25 2007, 01:40 AM~7767762
> *yea they do
> 
> heres 1 site of many, theres a shit load
> 
> http://www.rcatomic.com/main/modules/news/...php?storyid=226
> *


heres another nice site:
http://www.thetoyz.com/cart/thetoyz_catego...20T&action=list


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 25 2007, 01:23 PM~7770566
> *DOES ANY KNOW OR REMEMBER WHO WAS SELLING SOME ALUMINUM PARTS ON HERE AWHILE BACK????????
> 
> NOT SURE IF IT WAS DRNITRUS OR PHATRAS
> *


not me


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: i found him


----------



## S-10sForever

HEY :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

it was AWBCRAZY !


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 11:29 AM~7771020
> *it  was  AWBCRAZY  !
> *


thanks mini, i actually found it after i posted up that question. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Apr 24 2007, 03:44 PM~7764566
> *http://www.break.com/index/super-mario-bro...ting-part1.html
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggDeee

Hey I need some help!! Do you guys put the photoetch parts on before or after you clear the car???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 25 2007, 01:57 PM~7771688
> *Hey I need some help!! Do you guys put the photoetch parts on before or after you clear the car???
> *


before.
but make sure you take off the plastic emblems first before you put on the p/e.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tes/tes7156.htm

does anybody have this


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Went to the hobby shop and picked up a couple goodies today....

caddy lolo and 93 Chevy extended cab promo  They have a bunch of AMT promos there, all $10


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 25 2007, 06:28 PM~7772884
> *Went to the hobby shop and picked up a couple goodies today....
> 
> caddy lolo and 93 Chevy extended cab promo   They have a bunch of AMT promos there, all $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what promos did they have ?


----------



## 5.0man

Nice cars....


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 25 2007, 09:35 PM~7773845
> *what  promos  did  they  have  ?
> *


Older F-150(late 80's?), 53 vette, dodge stealth R/T, C4 vettes, Last gen Firebirds, Late 90's Ranger etc.... Just going off the top of my head, might be some others too.


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone know anything about metalflake spray??? Is that even a real thing?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Apr 25 2007, 09:10 PM~7774159
> *Does anyone know anything about metalflake spray??? Is that even a real thing?
> *


Are you wanting just a spray that sprays metalflake? Is that what you're asking?

If so look at Wal-mart in the crafts, they sale a flake spray that some of the guys on here have used, but I couldn't tell ya how good it works.


----------



## DEUCES76

how do u post pics of your models on here


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 25 2007, 10:36 PM~7774972
> *how do u post pics of your models on here
> *


Use the "Image Uploader." When you reply in a topic, or make a new one, if you look to the LEFT side of the page under the smileys is a list of things, the last one being "Image UpLoader." You can use that most of the time. If that doesn't work try PhotoBucket.com.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Apr 25 2007, 11:36 PM~7774972
> *how do u post pics of your models on here
> *


:0 u serious someone actually posted in randumb shit to ask a question instead of startin a post :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 25 2007, 12:59 PM~7771707
> *before.
> but make sure you take off the plastic emblems first before you put on the p/e.
> *



Thanks BIGGSS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

anyone have a gran national kit they started and want to get rid off? I need everything but the body. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Apr 26 2007, 11:00 AM~7778522
> *anyone have a gran national kit they started and want to get rid off? I need everything but the body. :biggrin:
> *


get donk regal kit from wal mart like 12.00 and you get dhrome undies i think


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 26 2007, 01:08 AM~7776288
> *Thanks BIGGSS!! :thumbsup:
> *


YOUR WELCOME HOMIE.!


----------



## tyhodge07

Any time you feel dumb, don't worry. Check out the following excerpts from a "Wall Street Journal" article by Jim Carlton. Lots of people are dumber than you.

1. Compaq is considering changing the command "Press Any Key" to "Press Return Key" because of the many calls asking where the "Any" key is.

2. AST technical support had a caller complaining that her mouse was hard to control with the dust cover on. The cover turned out to be the plastic bag the mouse was packaged in.

3. Another Compaq technician received a call from a man complaining that the system wouldn't read word processing files from his old diskettes. After trouble-shooting for magnets and heat failed to diagnose the problem, it was found that the customer labeled the diskettes by rolling them into a typewriter to type on them.

4. Another AST customer was asked to send a copy of her defective diskettes. A few days later a letter arrived from the customer along with Xeroxed copies of the floppies.

5. A Dell technician advised his customer to put his troubled floppy back in the drive and close the door. The customer asked the tech to hold on, and was then heard putting the phone down, getting up and crossing the room to close the door to his room.

6. Another Dell customer called to say he couldn't get his computer to fax anything. After 40 minutes of trouble-shooting, the technician discovered the man was trying to fax a piece of paper by holding it in front of the monitor screen and hitting the "send" key.

7. Another Dell customer needed help setting up a new program, so a Dell tech suggested he go to the local Egghead. "Yeah, I got me a couple of friends," the customer replied. When told "Egghead" was a software store, the man said, "Oh, I thought you meant for me to find a couple of geeks."

8. Yet another Dell customer called to complain that his keyboard no longer worked. He had cleaned it by filling up his tub with soap and water and soaking the keyboard for a day, then removing all the keys and washing them individually.

9. A Dell technician received a call from a customer who was enraged because his computer had told him he was "bad and an invalid". The tech explained that the computer's "bad command" and "invalid" responses shouldn't be taken personally.

10. An exasperated caller to Dell Computer Tech Support couldn't get her new Dell Computer to turn on. After ensuring that the computer was plugged in, the technician asked her what happened when she pushed the power button. Her response, "I pushed and pushed on this foot pedal and nothing happens." The "foot pedal" turned out to be the computer's mouse.

11. Another customer called Compaq tech support to say her brand-new computer wouldn't work. She said she unpacked the unit, plugged it in, and sat there for 20 minutes waiting for something to happen. When asked what happened when she pressed the power switch, she asked "What power switch?"

12. True story from a Novell NetWire SysOp: Caller: "Hello, is this Tech Support?"
Tech: "Yes, it is. How may I help you?" Caller: "The cup holder on my PC is broken and I am within my warranty period. How do I go about getting that fixed?" Tech: "I'm sorry, but did you say a "cup holder"?" Caller: "Yes, it's attached to the front of my computer." Tech: "Please excuse me if I seem a bit stumped; it's because I am. Did you receive this as part of a promotion, like at a trade show? How did you get this cup holder? Does it have any trademark on it?" Caller: "It came with my computer, I don't know anything about a promotional. It just has '4X' on it."
At this point the Tech Rep had to mute the caller, because he couldn't stand it. The caller had been using the load drawer of the CD-ROM drive as a cup holder, and snapped it off the drive!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 25 2007, 06:28 PM~7772884
> *Went to the hobby shop and picked up a couple goodies today....
> 
> caddy lolo and 93 Chevy extended cab promo   They have a bunch of AMT promos there, all $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do they have few more ext cab chevy? and what the name of the hobby shop i need a couple for down road projects


----------



## S-10sForever

Evil C, I have an ext cab chevy that i can sell you or trade.

Thabks bigg C ill go see if they have it!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys know what ! 

I MISS MY CLOCK !  

You guys think i should do a quick 2 hour custom job TONIGHT ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2007, 09:03 PM~7782850
> *You  guys  know  what !
> 
> I  MISS  MY  COCK  !
> 
> You  guys  think i  should  do  a  quick  2  hour  custom    job    TONIGHT !  LOL !
> *



wtf? :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 








:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 26 2007, 11:07 PM~7782883
> *wtf?   :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



MEMBER I LEFT IT ON YOUR PELLOW ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 26 2007, 01:14 PM~7779032
> *Any time you feel dumb, don't worry. Check out the following excerpts from a "Wall Street Journal" article by Jim Carlton. Lots of people are dumber than you.
> 
> 1. Compaq is considering changing the command "Press Any Key" to "Press Return Key" because of the many calls asking where the "Any" key is.
> 
> 2. AST technical support had a caller complaining that her mouse was hard to control with the dust cover on. The cover turned out to be the plastic bag the mouse was packaged in.
> 
> 3. Another Compaq technician received a call from a man complaining that the system wouldn't read word processing files from his old diskettes. After trouble-shooting for magnets and heat failed to diagnose the problem, it was found that the customer labeled the diskettes by rolling them into a typewriter to type on them.
> 
> 4. Another AST customer was asked to send a copy of her defective diskettes. A few days later a letter arrived from the customer along with Xeroxed copies of the floppies.
> 
> 5. A Dell technician advised his customer to put his troubled floppy back in the drive and close the door. The customer asked the tech to hold on, and was then heard putting the phone down, getting up and crossing the room to close the door to his room.
> 
> 6. Another Dell customer called to say he couldn't get his computer to fax anything. After 40 minutes of trouble-shooting, the technician discovered the man was trying to fax a piece of paper by holding it in front of the monitor screen and hitting the "send" key.
> 
> 7. Another Dell customer needed help setting up a new program, so a Dell tech suggested he go to the local Egghead. "Yeah, I got me a couple of friends," the customer replied. When told "Egghead" was a software store, the man said, "Oh, I thought you meant for me to find a couple of geeks."
> 
> 8. Yet another Dell customer called to complain that his keyboard no longer worked. He had cleaned it by filling up his tub with soap and water and soaking the keyboard for a day, then removing all the keys and washing them individually.
> 
> 9. A Dell technician received a call from a customer who was enraged because his computer had told him he was "bad and an invalid". The tech explained that the computer's "bad command" and "invalid" responses shouldn't be taken personally.
> 
> 10. An exasperated caller to Dell Computer Tech Support couldn't get her new Dell Computer to turn on. After ensuring that the computer was plugged in, the technician asked her what happened when she pushed the power button. Her response, "I pushed and pushed on this foot pedal and nothing happens." The "foot pedal" turned out to be the computer's mouse.
> 
> 11. Another customer called Compaq tech support to say her brand-new computer wouldn't work. She said she unpacked the unit, plugged it in, and sat there for 20 minutes waiting for something to happen. When asked what happened when she pressed the power switch, she asked "What power switch?"
> 
> 12. True story from a Novell NetWire SysOp: Caller: "Hello, is this Tech Support?"
> Tech: "Yes, it is. How may I help you?" Caller: "The cup holder on my PC is broken and I am within my warranty period. How do I go about getting that fixed?" Tech: "I'm sorry, but did you say a "cup holder"?" Caller: "Yes, it's attached to the front of my computer." Tech: "Please excuse me if I seem a bit stumped; it's because I am. Did you receive this as part of a promotion, like at a trade show? How did you get this cup holder? Does it have any trademark on it?" Caller: "It came with my computer, I don't know anything about a promotional. It just has '4X' on it."
> At this point the Tech Rep had to mute the caller, because he couldn't stand it. The caller had been using the load drawer of the CD-ROM drive as a cup holder, and snapped it off the drive!
> *


OH damn.. Thats great. I deal with stupid people all day to.. I had a guy call me the other day and ask me what was wrong with his car.. He said when ever he would let go of the clutch the car would stall.. After askign a dozen or so questions I finally found out he was just letting the clutch go with out giving it any gas. I informed him he had to slowly let the clutch off while giving it a little gas.. He called back an hour later and said he car no runs/drives great..


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2007, 12:08 AM~7782890
> *MEMBER  I  LEFT IT    ON  YOUR  PELLOW  !  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what kinda mock up job were u doin at his place :0


----------



## BODINE

just wandering if someone could use some of these 18 inch long 20gauge bends easy


















can get thinner too,,,,,22g 24 g


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was gonna get some o those


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 27 2007, 01:03 AM~7784003
> *just wandering if someone could use some of these 18 inch long 20gauge bends easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can get thinner too,,,,,22g 24 g
> *



how much, i can put those to plenty of uses :biggrin:

pm me with price


----------



## ElMonte74'

SO COULD I. BUT I MAY BUY SOME TOMMOROW NOW THAT I HAVE 27 BUCKS IN MY WALLET AND ALSO WHEN MY CAR GETS OUT OF THE SHOP.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nobody likes post whores but,.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hi how are yall


----------



## Reverend Hearse

.... nappy headed post whore....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hello how are yall


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was havin fun so i could get 730 post


----------



## ElMonte74'

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey i was just playin


----------



## ElMonte74'

SO WAS I :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

hey guys im back comps been down and i have been to three funerals so have not had the the money or time to ship anything sorry guys for the delay anybody who i was buying things from and hasnt got the mos yet i will not be able to get those things but everything people bought from me will be shipped monday that inclueds the trades i made all of it will be shipped monday hope you guys understand its been really hard for me in the past month but my word is everything


----------



## BiggDeee

Who's gonna be at the Fullerton Show on Sunday ?????


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 27 2007, 06:42 PM~7788203
> *Who's gonna be at the Fullerton Show on Sunday ?????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 this is the one me and my girls workin on, its her model, so her colors.. the top will be white, so will the interior with pink as far as i know of... still need some cylinders put on and the knock offs on the back wheels, another coats of pink, than white top than clear, lol.. lots to do.. this is whats done lol


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 27 2007, 06:39 PM~7788188
> *hey guys im back comps been down and i have been to three funerals so have not had the the money or time to ship anything sorry guys for the delay anybody who i was buying things from and hasnt got the mos yet i will not be able to get those things but everything people bought from me will be shipped monday that inclueds the trades i made all  of it  will be shipped monday hope you guys understand its been really hard for me in the past month but my word is everything
> *


Damn.. sorry to hear that.. Its all good on the stuff you had me holding I had another buyer so its gone already..lol.. Shit gets better..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 27 2007, 06:29 PM~7788438
> *:0  this is the one me and my girls workin on, its her model, so her colors.. the top will be white, so will the interior with pink as far as i know of... still need some cylinders put on and the knock offs on the back wheels, another coats of pink, than white top than clear, lol.. lots to do.. this is whats done lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




looks like a broke ball joint!! 


Jk bro, looks nice! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i been thinkin bout makin one like this


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 27 2007, 10:07 PM~7789651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been thinkin bout makin one like this
> *



if you got SKILLZ with styrene, it wont be that hard, OH DAVID< WHERE AAAARREEEEEE YOUUUUUUU !!!! :biggrin:

^mister master of styrene guy dude sir thing...^^


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 28 2007, 12:51 AM~7789585
> *looks like a broke ball joint!!
> Jk bro,  looks nice!  :biggrin:
> *


yes, i have to pull the tire in the air up, but i aint worrying about that till i put the cylinders and stuff in so i have the room to do it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look what i found on ebay!
http://cgi.ebay.com/amt-80-monte-carlo-wit...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice kit , great price.,.....


----------



## wagonguy

ebay listings ending VERY soon, everyone go take a look (link in my sig)


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and this!
http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-CHEVY-SUPER-SPORT...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 28 2007, 10:20 AM~7791509
> *and this!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-CHEVY-SUPER-SPORT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


yep i could see it now, the chrome windshield frame from the 65 convertable, chrome undercarriage from the ,same candy paint......... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 28 2007, 12:20 PM~7791509
> *and this!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-CHEVY-SUPER-SPORT...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


hey dumb ass we have an EBAY TOPIC for this shit ! :angry:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 10:24 AM~7791534
> *hey  dumb ass  we  have  an  EBAY  TOPIC  for  this  shit !    :angry:
> *



:cheesy: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=010

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

are you 2 really this fuckn stupid ! here i will help you fuckin retards !

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=253902


topics are posted for a reason ! and 88mcl why are you looking at models on ebay anyway you built 2 kits the time you been up in here ! 

you need to stick to a walmart !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

well fuck you then bitch this ranbumb shit! i posted this SHIT RANDOMLY
HELL JUST POSTIN SHIT UP FOR FOLKS TO SEE! y come all in here messin up every thing?!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 28 2007, 10:23 AM~7791525
> *yep i could see it now, the chrome windshield frame from the 65 convertable, chrome undercarriage from the ,same candy paint......... :0
> *


i didnt even see the condition it was in due to i wasnt payin atention, i pasted it cuz of the fact that it was a 66! my favorite car!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 28 2007, 12:49 PM~7791681
> *well fuck you then bitch this ranbumb shit! i posted this SHIT RANDOMLY
> HELL JUST POSTIN SHIT UP FOR FOLKS TO SEE! y come all in here messin up every thing?!
> *


hey dick lick ! dont be acting all hard on the fuckin key board you little shit ! try to follow rules fuck nugget ! random shit was start to handle off topic some what but still model related ! its funny how other people can find post to post the correct topic in but i guess when your mom is also you oldest sister your thinking will be off some what ! 

so next time you get a chance to look at the computer before or after you dad is done touching your face with his 3rd leg you can find the EBAY TOPIC and post that shit in there ! And lots not forget if you want to get tough i am right down the street !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

lol @ mini....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

come get me then mini like you said im right down the street. why u alwayz start a fight wit somebody?! i understand your constructive criticizm but this shit is to much! just lay off me man damn! all i did was post two things in a different topic and you go off!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

go to your room....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you should stay in yours


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



MiniVVVVVVVV 88mclsVVVVVVVVVV


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and minis on the floor cryin


----------



## wagonguy

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

didnt i tell you to go to your room....?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you are wrong for that. sreiously you dont do that man. thats just mean. u aint even sposed to play like that


----------



## Pokey

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im playin nice......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

this shit is hard to type on a phone ......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 28 2007, 01:31 PM~7791860
> *and minis on the floor cryin
> *


oh snap ! I WAS AWAY MAKING MY SON LUNCH YOU GOT TO IT BEFORE I COULD ! 


:biggrin: NICE MOVE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 28 2007, 01:47 PM~7791907
> *this shit is hard to type on a phone ......
> *



IF YOUR ON A CELL PHONE HOW ARE YOU POSTING PICS?


----------



## vengence

must have one of them new phones......



either way them pics was fuckin hilarious :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 12:00 PM~7791955
> *IF  YOUR  ON A  CELL  PHONE  HOW  ARE  YOU  POSTING  PICS?
> *


im using google images. cutnpaste the img tag.


----------



## ElMonte74'

WOW I MISSED ALOT OF SHIT. DAMN ME BEING OUTSIDE USING MY DREMEL AND APINTING MY CAPRICE :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2007, 12:03 PM~7791756
> *hey  dick lick  !    dont  be  acting  all  hard  on the  fuckin  key  board you    little  shit !    try  to  follow  rules    fuck  nugget  !  random  shit  was  start  to  handle  off topic  some  what  but  still  model  related !    its  funny    how  other  people    can  find  post  to  post  the  correct    topic  in  but  i  guess  when  your  mom  is  also    you  oldest  sister    your  thinking  will  be  off  some what  !
> 
> so  next  time  you  get  a  chance  to  look  at  the  computer    before  or  after    you  dad  is  done  touching  your  face  with  his  3rd leg    you  can    find  the  EBAY  TOPIC    and  post that  shit  in  there  !    And  lots  not  forget  if  you  want  to  get  tough    i  am  right  down  the  street  !
> *


lmfao!! i thought that only happend down here in arkansas ! lmao


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 02:41 AM~7795005
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my mom got a t-shirt from there for me in north carolina that said " I got my crabs from dirty dicks" as a joke souveneer


----------



## BODINE

this one is panama city


----------



## BiggC

There's a place at the lake here called Big Dicks Halfway Inn. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 03:14 AM~7795126
> *this one is panama city
> *


i never seen one in panama, ive been there like 3 or 4 times now.. or i didnt really pay attention, i know i hit up hooters every time im there, they got the best crab legs :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

its been there for bour 4 or 5 years not at the end of strip past wal mart


----------



## BODINE

hElLoOoOoOo!!!!! where is everyone


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 12:56 AM~7795235
> *hElLoOoOoOo!!!!! where is everyone
> *


in the shitter :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 01:28 AM~7795286
> *in the shitter :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 29 2007, 12:16 AM~7795135
> *There's a place at the lake here called Big Dicks Halfway Inn.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's some funny shit.

I came across this state park in Kentucky a few years back. Just outside of a place called Beaver Lick.


----------



## BODINE

LOLOLOOLOLOL


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 29 2007, 04:33 AM~7795305
> *That's some funny shit.
> 
> I came across this state park in Kentucky a few years back. Just outside of a place called Beaver Lick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so how was it :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao:
:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

is it good to sand after primer and what grit,,,,and do you rinse itoff after sanding? 

polishing,,,,,,,,what kind?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 29 2007, 03:51 PM~7797454
> *is it good to sand after primer and what grit,,,,and do you rinse itoff after sanding?
> 
> polishing,,,,,,,,what kind?
> *


i sand my primer with 600 grit, then wash it before spraying the basecoat.


----------



## pancho1969

WHY DO YOU SAND YOUR PRIMER?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2007, 04:03 PM~7797499
> *WHY DO YOU SAND YOUR PRIMER?
> *


because when you spray it, it's rough as hell. If you want a good finish, you need a smooth surface to lay your paint down onto. Not glass smooth, but not all fuzzy like primer is right after you spray it


----------



## pancho1969

:thumbsup: THANKS 1OFAKND


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 29 2007, 02:15 PM~7797547
> *  :thumbsup:  THANKS 1OFAKND
> *


x2


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 29 2007, 02:54 PM~7797470
> *i sand my primer with 600 grit, then wash it before spraying the basecoat.
> *


i use 600 2


----------



## Ronin

i gotta start doing that i get lazy and do that shit on everyother car.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 29 2007, 12:16 AM~7795135
> *There's a place at the lake here called Big Dicks Halfway Inn.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my brother was just telling me about minnow shots..... :0


----------



## wagonguy

new forum?

and yes, lowlows are accepted LOL

why wouldnt they be im a mod LOL

http://1966newport.suddenlaunch3.com/index.cgi


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond

this better?
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, rollinoldskoo, betoscustoms

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i better get outta here... its about midnight...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2007, 02:57 AM~7801206
> *well i better get outta here... its about midnight...
> *



midnight? Fuck you guys are way behind us. here Its 6am. Only one more hour of work! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

what year, make, model is this :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 30 2007, 08:00 AM~7801905
> *what year, make, model is this :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like an early 50s ford with custom headlights and grille


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Apr 30 2007, 11:05 AM~7801924
> *looks like an early 50s ford with custom headlights and grille
> *


50's ford is what i had in mind, but like u said the headlights and grille is what had me thrown off


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## BiggDeee

OK after sanding your primer down. What # grit do use to wet sand it down with????


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 30 2007, 04:00 PM~7804381
> *OK after sanding your primer down. What # grit do use to wet sand it down with????
> *


after you sand it down, you need to paint it, not sand it again.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

i was wondering what is the best bare metal foil to use?? i used model master and i dont really like it.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 30 2007, 04:42 PM~7804759
> *i was wondering what is the best bare metal foil to use?? i used model master and i dont really like it.
> *


you just said it


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

ok thanks!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 30 2007, 02:45 PM~7804783
> *ok thanks!!!
> *


BMF IS THE WAY TO GO. JUST MAKE SURE IT'S A FESH PACK OF FOIL ONCE THAT SHIT HAS BEEN ON THE RACK FOR A WHYLE IT START'S TO CRACK REAL QUICK.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

cool thanks homie much appreciated!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2007, 01:16 PM~7804537
> *after you sand it down, you need to paint it, not sand it again.
> *



yeah thats what i meant sorry :twak: im at work so i check in here really quick every here and there.. :biggrin: 

OK after painting it with its first coat what number grit do u wet sand with?? and im guessing after the wet sand you clear?? right . sorry for the dumba ass questions its just that i dont have a paint booth so i have to work with the great outdoors.. and sometimes i get some little trash on it. :uh: 

thanks 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Apr 30 2007, 06:46 PM~7805630
> *yeah thats what i meant sorry :twak: im at work so i check in here really quick every here and there..  :biggrin:
> 
> OK after painting it with its first coat what number grit do u wet sand with?? and im guessing after the wet sand you clear?? right . sorry for the dumba ass questions its just that i dont have a paint booth so i have to work with the great outdoors.. and sometimes i get some little trash on it. :uh:
> 
> thanks 1ofaknd
> *


depends what your spraying. you don't sand kandy or metallics. 

But to answer your question, you should progressively work higher on your grits. So if you sand your primer with 600 then spray a coat of color, sand that with 800 followed by another coat of color. then 1,000, then judge from there if you need to keep going, or spray your clear. 

what are you spraying?


----------



## vengence

see i aint got a booth either,ima be using a BIG box at home and when i paint one at work it will be on a box....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 30 2007, 03:50 PM~7805664
> *depends what your spraying. you don't sand kandy or metallics.
> 
> But to answer your question, you should progressively work higher on your grits. So if you sand your primer with 600 then spray a coat of color, sand that with 800 followed by another coat of color. then 1,000, then judge from there if you need to keep going, or spray your clear.
> 
> what are you spraying?
> *



my damn 55bel air it looks cool but when you really get close you can see all the little dings and lint on it. Plus you answered my question its a candy apple red so i cant sand it down.  now i just know for next time I have to be more careful i really appreciate the help and and tips Thanks A BUNCH 1OFAKND


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a micro hopper... micro machine  it needs alittle more tweakin around like the wires.. the wires i used are to stiff and dont let it hop really, ill mess with it some other time cuz this was a bitch to make cuz the size of it... smallest hopper :dunno: i havent seen one this small yet so i think this would be the smallest... what other wires are more flexible that i could use that are light and not as stiff as these ones... the vid gets blurry kinda hard cuz how small it is, but u can see a very little hopping act, like i said the wires keep it from hopping more  










http://www.zippyvideos.com/983367508694770...idimakeyascream


----------



## wagonguy

thats kool, freakin SMALL!!!!


----------



## Kirby

How many people use the blue tube or orange tube glue? And how many use superglue?


----------



## vinman2

I mainly use the plasti zap and zap a gap stuff, but a also use the blue/orange from time to time , as well as elmers white.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 1 2007, 12:31 AM~7808519
> *How many people use the blue tube or orange tube glue? And how many use superglue?
> *


I use it from time to time, but most of the time I use thick super glue.


----------



## Kirby

I only ask, cause i used to use the tubes but lately i've been using insta-set and some 6 pack of superglue from walmart for a dollar. Seems to do the job, just wondering about years to come.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 30 2007, 10:31 PM~7808519
> *How many people use the blue tube or orange tube glue? And how many use superglue?
> *


I use the orange shit (blue shit sucks), super glue, white elmers glue, and the clear window glue. Super glue most the time tho.


----------



## hawkeye1777

well i figured out that all of the random shit goes here....so any1 kind enough to tell me how to foil, would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 01:01 AM~7809084
> *well i figured out that all of the random shit goes here....so any1 kind enough to tell me how to foil, would be greatly appreciated :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


foiling  
http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/t...ID=16&CurPage=1


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 01:12 AM~7809108
> *foiling
> http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/t...ID=16&CurPage=1
> *


ok thanx


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 30 2007, 06:53 PM~7806653
> *heres a micro hopper... micro machine    it needs alittle more tweakin around like the wires.. the wires i used are to stiff and dont let it hop really, ill mess with it some other time cuz this was a bitch to make cuz the size of it... smallest  hopper :dunno:  i havent seen one this small yet so i think this would be the smallest... what other wires are more flexible that i could use that are light and not as stiff as these ones... the vid gets blurry kinda hard cuz how small it is, but u can see a very little hopping act, like i said the wires keep it from hopping more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/983367508694770...idimakeyascream
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey i had a bubble caprice and 59 impala micromachines before.... that would be cool....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 1 2007, 03:01 AM~7809169
> *hey i had a bubble caprice and 59 impala micromachines before.... that would be cool....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
I still have a shit load of them from back in the day. Not sure about any impalas tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Police-Emergency-Micro...VQQcmdZViewItem

here's the caprice i had... probably still can find it at my dads house...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galoob-Micro-Machine-5...1QQcmdZViewItem

59 impala.... but mine was light blue....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://cgi.ebay.com/Galoob-Micro-Machine-C...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## holly.hoodlum

they still make those!??


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 1 2007, 02:16 AM~7808984
> *I use the orange shit (blue shit sucks), super glue, white elmers glue, and the clear window glue.  Super glue most the time tho.
> *


hell yeah the blue tube takes forever to dry plus its non toxic so you cant enjoy the fumes :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

JUST CUZ I KNOW NO MATTER WHAT I DO NOW SOMEONES GOING TO BE PISSED ! 


THIS 1 YOURS RYAN ! 


































it should be ready to ship a few days or so !


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 10:12 AM~7811084
> *JUST    CUZ  I  KNOW    NO MATTER  WHAT  I  DO  NOW  SOMEONES  GOING  TO  BE  PISSED  !
> THIS  1 YOURS  RYAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it  should  be  ready  to  ship  a  few days  or  so !
> *


MINI, DID HE WANT IT POSTED?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7811200
> *MINI, DID HE WANT IT POSTED?
> *



If that was your business i would have asked you !


----------



## urjustamemory

Mini I don't don't know if it came that way but I love that shaved engine compartment.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@May 1 2007, 02:17 PM~7811502
> *Mini I don't don't know if it came that way but I love that shaved engine compartment.
> *


Its not shaved ! This is being casted off the mid 70's mold which back then didn't have great detail ! there is alot of items on the firewall but barely stick out ! IT WOULD BE AN EASY SHAVE THOUGH!


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 1 2007, 12:24 PM~7811554
> *  there  is  alot  of  items  on the  firewall  but  barely  stick  out  !
> *



Thats why I thought it was shaved, If it was mine I would shave it.


----------



## hawkeye1777

any got any kits for sale....sorta cheap?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 04:41 PM~7812557
> *any got any kits for sale....sorta cheap?
> *


Some of the Homies might but if not check HERE


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 1 2007, 04:54 PM~7812700
> *Some of the Homies might but if not check HERE
> *



DANG HE HAS SOME OLD STUFF !


----------



## hawkeye1777

I was thinking of going into town tomorrow to pic up this......










you all think it'd be a good project???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 1 2007, 03:58 PM~7813219
> *I was thinking of going into town tomorrow to pic up this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you all think it'd be a good project???
> *


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 1 2007, 03:59 PM~7813229
> *
> *


i was thinking it would be agood project......i've alreay got a mental image of what i migt do to it, but i'll probably work on what i got to get back into the game b4 i do it


----------



## hawkeye1777

Anyone got any projects for sale????....not too much down on 'em?????????


----------



## hawkeye1777

oops...... done*


----------



## BODINE

where can i get engine kits


----------



## tyhodge07

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 04:15 AM~7816778
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 04:15 AM~7816778
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 04:15 AM~7816778
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 01:15 AM~7816778
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


 :twak: 

SNAP OUT OF IT!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 04:15 AM~7816778
> *AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> *


----------



## raystrey

have any of you guys built a 71 Riviera?

I was wondering what kit I can bash for belly???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 01:35 AM~7816810


FUCKEN POST WHORE'S. IF YOU GUY'S WOULD BUILD SOME SHIT YOU WON'T HAVE TIME TO BE POST WHORE'S.


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+May 2 2007, 10:32 AM~7817608-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 2 2007, 01:35 AM~7816810
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKEN POST WHORE'S. IF YOU GUY'S WOULD BUILD SOME SHIT YOU WON'T HAVE TIME TO BE POST WHORE'S.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :no: i am buildin somethin  3 in the morning, i just got home from work time to relax


----------



## 1ofaknd

*2007 Revell Release Schedule*



2/28/2007 RMG/4489 NH90 NATOHELICOPTER 1:72 $20.00 
4/30/2007 RMG/7396 '05 CORVETTE C6-R LeMans 1:25 $22.00 
4/30/2007 RMX/6060 FIRST LUNAR LANDING 1:48 $30.00 
5/30/2007 RMG/2527 US ARMY TROOPS VIETNAM 1:72 $10.25 
5/30/2007 RMG/3063 BTR-70 NVA 1:35 $30.50 
5/30/2007 RMG/3227 MONTY'S CARAVAN 1:76 $14.00 
5/30/2007 RMG/4212 CL 601 FLUGBEREITSCHAFT 1:144 $17.00 
5/30/2007 RMG/4317 EUROFIGHTER TYPHOON 1:72 $17.00 
5/30/2007 RMG/4405 MIL Mi-24D HIND 1:72 $27.00 
5/30/2007 RMX/2047 '48 FORD CONVERTIBLE 1:25 $15.50 
5/30/2007 RMX/2067 AEROVETTE 1:25 $15.50 
5/30/2007 RMX/2068 '91 PONTIAC FIREBIRD 2'n1 1:25 $15.50 
5/30/2007 RMX/2080 '69 FORD TALLADEGA 1:24 $15.50 
5/30/2007 RMX/2082 DONKS '87 GRAND NATIONAL 1:24 $16.95 
5/30/2007 RMX/2619 '57 CHEVY HT 3'n1 50th Anv :12 $64.99 
5/31/2007 RMX/7202 '41 CHEVY PICKUP 2'n1 1:25 $15.50 
6/30/2007 RMG/3064 T-34/76 TANK 1:35 $30.50 
6/30/2007 RMG/3170 M48 A2/A3 1:72 $12.50 
6/30/2007 RMG/5403 VIKING SHIP 1:50 $27.00 
6/30/2007 RMX/1946 '57 CHEVY BEL AIR 1:25 $14.95 
6/30/2007 RMX/1947 CORVETTE COUPE 1:25 $14.95 
6/30/2007 RMX/2060 '65 CHEVELLE SS 396 2'n1 1:25 $16.95 
6/30/2007 RMX/2091 CHRYSLER 300C HEMI SRT8 1:24 $17.50 
6/30/2007 RMX/2875 PLYMOUTH AAR CUDA 1:24 $15.50 
7/30/2007 RMG/5239 DEEP SEA TUG SMIT HOUSTON :200 $35.35 
7/30/2007 RMG/6623 F-14 TOMCAT 1.100 $12.50 
7/30/2007 RMG/6624 TORNADO 1:100 $12.50 
7/30/2007 RMG/6625 EUROFIGHTER 1:100 $12.50 
7/30/2007 RMG/6626 F-18 HORNET 1:100 $12.50 
7/30/2007 RMG/7395 '62 FERRARI 250 GTO 1:24 $35.35 
7/30/2007 RMX/1372 HARRIER GR.7 SnapNplay 1:100 $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1373 AH-64D APACHE SnapNplay 1:100 $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1721 '68 PONTIAC GTO Snap 1:32 $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1722 '78 CORVETTE SPORT COUPE Snap $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1723 '70 MUSTANG MACH I Snap 1:32 $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1724 '69 CAMARO Z28 Snap 1:32 $6.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/1949 '34 FORD STREET ROD 1:25 $14.95 
7/30/2007 RMX/1952 '70 CHEVELLE SS 454 1:25 $14.95 


7/30/2007 RMX/2064 '30 FORD WOODY STREET ROD 1:25 $15.50 
7/30/2007 RMX/2069 '55 CHEVY BEL AIR HT 1:25 $15.50 
7/30/2007 RMX/2071 '37 FORD COUPE STREET ROD 1:24 $15.50 
7/30/2007 RMX/2092 CADILLAC ESCALADE EXT 1:24 $17.50 
7/30/2007 RMX/2860 '49 MERCURY CUSTOM COUPE 1:25 $17.95 
7/30/2007 RMX/5249 SBD DAUNTLESS 1:48 $12.75 
7/30/2007 RMX/5523 Bf-110C-4/B MESSERSCHMITT 1:32 $27.00 
7/30/2007 RMX/6883 CARS 3pk Snap 1:32 $16.95 
7/30/2007 RMX/6884 PLANES 3pk Snap 1:100 $16.95 
7/30/2007 RMX/7204 DODGE RAM VTS PICKUP 1:25 $15.50 
8/30/2007 RMG/3168 M60 A1 1:72 $12.50 
8/30/2007 RMG/3224 Mc/A1 STUART HONEY 1:76 $10.25 
8/30/2007 RMG/4200 AIRBUS A319 BMI 1:144 $17.00 
8/30/2007 RMG/4220 CARAVELLE SWISSAIR 1:100 $17.00 
8/30/2007 RMG/4504 F-105G THUNDERCHIEF 1:48 $30.50 
8/30/2007 RMX/1443 FORD 427 WEDGE Metal $34.25 
8/30/2007 RMX/2045 '66 EL CAMINO 2n1 1:25 $16.95 
8/30/2007 RMX/2087 '71 PLYMOUTH HEMI CUDA 1:24 $15.50 
8/30/2007 RMX/2620 '32 FORD DEUCE HOT ROD 1:8 $99.99 
9/30/2007 RMG/3169 GERMAN 21cm MORSER 1:72 $22.00 
9/30/2007 RMG/3226 M19 TANK TRANSPORTER 1:76 $14.00 
9/30/2007 RMG/4323 BRITISH S.E.5a 1:72 $8.50 
9/30/2007 RMG/4502 F-86D SABRE 1:48 $30.50 
9/30/2007 RMX/1737 '57 CHEVY $15.50 
9/30/2007 RMX/1945 MACK FIRE PUMPER 1:32 Snap $14.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2073 '58 CHEVY IMPALA 2'n1 1:25 $16.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2074 '07 #8 BUDWEISER MONTE CARLO $16.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2075 '07 #24 DUPONT MONTE CARLO :25 $16.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2077 '07 #48 LOWES MONTE CARLO 1:25 $16.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2078 '07 #20 HOME DEPOT MONTE CARLO $16.95 
9/30/2007 RMX/2093 DODGE MAGNUM 1:25 $17.50 
10/30/2007 RMG/7398 '06 AUDI R8 1:24 $27.00 
10/30/2007 RMX/1944 CAMARO CONCEPT CAR Snap 1:25 $15.00 
10/30/2007 RMX/6443 BATTLESTAR GALACTICA BASESTAR $35.00 
10/30/2007 RMX/7203 '50 FORD PICKUP 2'n1 1:25 $15.50 
11/30/2007 RMG/3065 Sd.Kfz.251/3 Ausf.B 1:35 $30.50 
11/30/2007 RMG/4352 SAAB J-35 J DRAKEN AUSTRIA :72 $17.00 
11/30/2007 RMG/4386 LOCKHEED F-22 1:72 $22.00 
11/30/2007 RMX/4887 '65 FORD NED JARRETT Slot 1:32 $44.95 
11/30/2007 RMX/6441 BATTLESTAR GALACTICA RAIDER $25.00 
11/30/2007 RMX/6442 BATTLESTAR GALACTICA VIPER $25.00 
12/31/2007 RMX/4888 '63 FORD FIREBALL ROBERTS Slot $44.95


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I SEE THEY PUT THE 58 IN THIS YEAR AND THE 41 TRUCK WILL BE BACK ! BUT NO CUTLASS AGAIN ! :angry: 

SUCKS FOR THOSE THAT DIDN'T GET A RESIN 1 THINKING THE KIT WAS COMING ! AND TO THOSE OF US THAT HAVE THE CUTTY ! WE WILL POST THEM UP FOR YOU GUYS TO ENJOY !


----------



## Txfleetwood82

:0 :0 :0 :0 mini that cutty is super clean!!!!..... started on mine few days ago makin mine a hardtop too.... ch' ch' chea :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL-MONOGRAM


Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company's President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years. 


Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell's European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management.


Hobbico is the world's leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies.


"Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years," said Jim Foster, "but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company's dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what's important to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate."


Revell's research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area.


"Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit," said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. "Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models."


The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny. 


Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as "Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly." 


"Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history," said Jim Foster. "Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by."


----------



## phatras

Everyone who is waiting on packages from me.. They went out today.. Sorry it has taken so long but we had a long ass weekend. We Had our son yesterday. So the family has grown by one member.. we are all home now and doing good.. tired as hell but doing good.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 2 2007, 07:04 PM~7822220
> *Everyone who is waiting on packages from me.. They went out today.. Sorry it has taken so long but we had a long ass weekend. We Had our son yesterday. So the family has grown by one member.. we are all home now and doing good.. tired as hell but doing good.
> *


Congrats! Is this your first child? 

I was going to ask about the packages but i'll let you know when it gets here! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras

Thanks.. This one is our third one.. I have small army..


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by phatras_@May 2 2007, 06:21 PM~7822336
> *Thanks.. This one is our third one.. I have small army..
> *


lol


----------



## BiggC

Congrats Bro. :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

*Any1 got any projects laying around, that they haven't done much 2 that you wanna sale?????*


----------



## BODINE

what do i use to fill in parts or mold 2 doors to 1 ?......hobby putty in a tube ,,,,ready to use bondo ,,,,real bondo u have to mix,,,i know you could prolly use all ,,,,but whats best???


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2007, 09:19 PM~7822895
> *what do i use to fill in parts or mold 2 doors to 1 ?......hobby putty in a tube ,,,,ready to use bondo ,,,,real bondo u have to mix,,,i know you could prolly use all ,,,,but whats best???
> *


Are they cut out or still part of the body?

If they are still part of the body, then super glue or zap a gap is your friend, but if you don't wanna use that any putty will work, just depends on what you wanna use.
One more thing try to stay away from the Testors putty if you can cause that stuff sucks.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2007, 07:28 PM~7822972
> *Are they cut out or still part of the body?
> 
> If they are still part of the body, then super glue or zap a gap is your friend, but if you don't wanna use that any putty will work, just depends on what you wanna use.
> One more thing try to stay away from the Testors putty if you can cause that stuff sucks.
> *


i cut doors out 2drs on each side as of now its one piecs just want to fill it in to look like one piece,,,,can u use bondo on plastic?


----------



## Kirby

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 2 2007, 08:31 PM~7822993
> *i cut doors out 2drs on each side as of now its one piecs just want to fill it in to look like one piece,,,,can u use bondo on plastic?
> *


Use the red bondo. Its called Bondo Spot and Glazing putty. Use it real thin coats and then sand it down! It'll be your best friend if used in small portions!


----------



## BODINE

thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TO ANYONE THAT SHOPS AT HOBBY LOBBY SAVE THIS LINK ! 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/

EACH WEEK THEY HAVE A NEW SALE AND NEW COUPON ! YOU WANT TO SAVE A FEW BUCKS DON'T LOSE THIS LINK ! 

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/cou.../2007week18.gif!

NOW DON'T SAY MINIDREAMS NEVER HELPS OUT ! MILKY LICKERS !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE


WHY THE HELL ARN'T YOU GUYS BUILDING ANYTHING !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *



i never seen THAT many people in randumb shit :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *


i need bondo


----------



## ElMonte74'

BECAUSE I HAVE TO DO HOME WORK SO I CAN GET CAUGHT UP IN ENGLISH :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *


My damn arthritis is acting up tonight. So I'd rather sit here and sulk like a little bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *


nevous bout geting shots in my back friday :angry:


----------



## wagonguy

all these excuses :uh:



































JK, LOL, im just waiting for my poor mans cast to get done :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DO YOU THINK HOBBY LOBBY WILL TAKE ONE THATS BEEN PRINTED OFF THE COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *



I'm at work. Building models at work will get me fired. I'm only allowed to whore up LIL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 10:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *


I am!! Need help so i'm searching for the answer...i'm just going to pm you and ask it lol!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 2 2007, 09:53 PM~7824302
> *I am!! Need help so i'm searching for the answer...i'm just going to pm you and ask it lol!
> *



you need to tell me if you want that damn blower :angry: :biggrin:

LOL, just IM me yiour addy.... uffin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 09:52 PM~7824293
> *DO YOU THINK HOBBY LOBBY WILL TAKE ONE THATS BEEN PRINTED OFF THE COMPUTER :biggrin:
> *


hell yes, I print them 9 to a sheet


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 09:52 PM~7824293
> *DO YOU THINK HOBBY LOBBY WILL TAKE ONE THATS BEEN PRINTED OFF THE COMPUTER :biggrin:
> *


That's why they put them on there, so you can print them out. Sign up for the weekly Email, that way you'll never miss it!


----------



## ElMonte74'

ORALE. WOO HOO LOOKS LIKE I'M BUYING ME SOME SHIT TOMMOROW :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 2 2007, 10:03 PM~7824404
> *ORALE.  WOO HOO LOOKS LIKE I'M BUYING ME SOME SHIT TOMMOROW :biggrin:
> *


I'd suggest that you buy models instead.

But, if you really want to buy shit, then I'd be happy to sell you some, CHEAP! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 2 2007, 10:18 PM~7824508
> *I'd suggest that you buy models instead.
> 
> But, if you really want to buy shit, then I'd be happy to sell you some, CHEAP!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:44 PM~7824226
> *16 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: wagonguy, Miloh, Big_Vato23, 87burb, 1badassMALIBU, LowandBeyond, pokey6733, lowridermodels, BiggC, stilldownivlife, zfelix78caddy, BODINE
> 
> 
> WHY  THE HELL  ARN'T  YOU  GUYS  BUILDING    ANYTHING  !
> *



:angry:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

HELLO :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Don't know if you guys have seen these before, but here's a couple of personal modelling sites that belong to a couple of guys I met on other forums. 

They build some CLEAN shit, take a look,

http://www.aj-modelworks.co.uk/ajmodelworks_001.htm

http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/


----------



## Txfleetwood82

damn real clean builds


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 01:32 AM~7824923
> *Don't know if you guys have seen these before, but here's a couple of personal modelling sites that belong to a couple of guys I met on other forums.
> 
> They build some CLEAN shit, take a look,
> 
> http://www.aj-modelworks.co.uk/ajmodelworks_001.htm
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/tonioseven/
> *


ANDY JONES IS ANOTHER BUILDER I WOULD LOVE TO LEARN FROM ! I WOULD PLACE HIM NEXT TO BIGGS IN THE MODEL CAR BUILDERS HALL OF FAME ! I DON'T THINK I SEEN HIM TOUCH A KIT THAT WASN'T BREATH TAKING WHEN IT WAS FINISHED ! HE IS 1 OF THE BEST OVER AT AUTOMOTIVE FORUMS .COM !


----------



## Pokey

*Here's a little hobby news for ya, sounds like good news too!!!*

HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL MONOGRAM
May 02, 2007

Category: Announcements


Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company’s President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years. 

Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell’s European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management. 

Hobbico is the world’s leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies. 

“Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years,” said Jim oster, “but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company’s dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what’s mportant to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate.” 

Revell’s research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area. 

“Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit,” said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. “Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models.” 

The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny. 

Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as “Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly.” 

“Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history,” said Jim Foster. “Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. 

Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by.” 

For further information or graphics, contact: 

Ms. Carol Pesch, Publicity Coordinator, Hobbico
Telephone (217) 398-3630
cpesch(at)hobbico.com 

Ms. Lois Liss, Publicity Coordinator, Revell
Telephone (847) 770-6100
lliss(at)revell.com


Links: 

www.hobbico.com

Files: revell-hobbico.pdf


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 2 2007, 05:42 PM~7822099
> *HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL-MONOGRAM
> Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company's President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years.
> Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell's European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management.
> Hobbico is the world's leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies.
> "Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years," said Jim Foster, "but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company's dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what's important to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate."
> Revell's research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area.
> "Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit," said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. "Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models."
> The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny.
> Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as "Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly."
> "Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history," said Jim Foster. "Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases. Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by."
> *





> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 03:27 AM~7825382
> *Here's a little hobby news for ya, sounds like good news too!!!
> 
> HOBBICO ACQUIRES REVELL MONOGRAM
> May 02, 2007
> 
> Category: Announcements
> Champaign, Illinois, May 2, 2007 - Hobbico, Inc. announced today that it has acquired Revell-Monogram. Revell will continue to operate from its Northbrook, Illinois headquarters and will be led by Jim Foster, the company’s President since 2002 and a hobby industry veteran for over 40 years.
> 
> Revell is a world wide leader in detailed, scale model kits including cars, trucks, ships, and planes. Founded over 60 years ago, the company markets under the brands of Revell and Monogram which were combined in 1986. In September 2006, Revell’s European business was sold to a group led by Revell GmbH management.
> 
> Hobbico is the world’s leading manufacturer, distributor and retailer of model hobby products, including radio controlled models, plastic model kits, trains and other hobby products. The employee-owned company sells products through hobby shops, toy stores, chain stores as well as its retail subsidiary, Tower Hobbies.
> 
> “Revell has had seven different owners over the last 37 years,” said Jim oster, “but this new combination with Hobbico represents a unique partnership that provides stability for the company’s dedicated staff and the resources they need to create exciting new models. Hobbico understands what’s mportant to serious modelers. Joining the strengths of the two companies will lead to products that modelers will really appreciate.”
> 
> Revell’s research and development staff includes many talented professionals who have been with the company for as long as five decades. They will continue to manage the creation and manufacturing of all new and existing products from their facility in the Chicago area.
> 
> “Many modelers who fly or drive R/C got their start in the hobby by building a plastic model kit,” said Wayne Hemming, President of Hobbico. “Plastic kits are the foundation of model building. We are committed to giving Revell the support it needs to continue its 60-year tradition of quality and excellence in plastic models.”
> 
> The Revell and Monogram brands both originated in 1945. Revell started out with plastic toys. Their first plastic model kits sold in 1951 were a series of vintage cars called Revell Highway Pioneers. The first model was a 1913 Maxwell, a car made famous by comedian Jack Benny.
> 
> Monogram started with wooden ship models and progressed to flying control-line and free flight airplanes as well as CO2-powered cars. Their first all-plastic kit, a midget racing car, came in 1954 and sold for 98¢. Next came a Hot Rod and a Racing Speedboat which both were sold as “Snap-Fit and Press-Fit for Jiffy Assembly.”
> 
> “Both Revell and Monogram have produced literally thousands of different models over their long history,” said Jim Foster. “Every effort has been made to preserve the production tooling for possible future re-releases.
> 
> Over the coming years, we will work to not only create exciting new releases, but also bring back many classic favorites from years gone by.”
> 
> For further information or graphics, contact:
> 
> Ms. Carol Pesch, Publicity Coordinator, Hobbico
> Telephone (217) 398-3630
> cpesch(at)hobbico.com
> 
> Ms. Lois Liss, Publicity Coordinator, Revell
> Telephone (847) 770-6100
> lliss(at)revell.com
> Links:
> 
> www.hobbico.com
> 
> Files: revell-hobbico.pdf
> *




Welcome to yesterday Pokey. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 03:31 AM~7825386
> *Welcome to yesterday Pokey.  :biggrin:
> *


Der, shit, I looked back a couple pages and didn't see it! Damn old age is a bitch! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Yhea saw this at the showrod board. Aint that bitch


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 2 2007, 10:18 PM~7824508
> *I'd suggest that you buy models instead.
> 
> But, if you really want to buy shit, then I'd be happy to sell you some, CHEAP!  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR A SMART ASS JUST LIKE MINI :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 3 2007, 04:45 PM~7828614
> *YOUR A SMART ASS JUST LIKE MINI :biggrin:
> *


 CARLA  TOLD HIM TO SAY IT ! 


:biggrin:


----------



## vengence

LOL YOU SMARTASS DAVID...

I CAN SAY THAT JUST BECAUSE I AM A SMARTASS AS WELL...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 05:59 PM~7829057
> *LOL YOU SMARTASS DAVID...
> 
> I CAN SAY THAT JUST BECAUSE I AM A SMARTASS AS WELL...
> *


 :biggrin: WERE NOT BEING A SMARTASS! WERE JUST KEEPIN IT REAL ! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 03:46 PM~7828985
> * CARLA  TOLD  HIM  TO  SAY  IT !
> :biggrin:
> *


well big vato said it, dont bring my name into it


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 04:10 PM~7829131
> *:biggrin: <span style=\'color:blue\'>EXACTLY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 06:14 PM~7829138
> *well big vato said it, dont bring my name into it
> *


SHUT THE FUCK UP ! YOU SHOULD TRY TO BUILD AS HARD AS YOU TRY TO FIT IN ! YOU LITTLE ASS COULDN'T UNDERSTAND A JOKE EVEN IT WAS ON YOUR PULL UPS!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so mini, how is mason doing? did he have a good christmas?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so mini, how is mason doing? did he have a good christmas?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so mini, how is mason doing? did he have a good christmas?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so mini, how is mason doing? did he have a good christmas?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 06:41 PM~7829265
> *so mini, how is mason doing? did he have a good christmas?
> *



he had great christmas thanks for asking ! 

IF YOUR FATHER HAD STUCK AROUND YOU MIGHT HAVE HAD A GOOD 1 ! I UNDERSTAND YOUR CHRISTMAS SUCKS CUZ KFC IS CLOSED AND THE DOLLAR STORE DON'T TAKE THE VISION CARDS ! 

AND I KNOW FATHERS DAY IS YOUR MOST CONFUSING HOLIDAY !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

why is that?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 04:54 PM~7829328
> *he  had  great  christmas  thanks  for  asking !
> 
> IF  YOUR  FATHER  HAD  STUCK  AROUND  YOU  MIGHT    HAVE  HAD  A  GOOD  1  !  I  UNDERSTAND YOUR  CHRISTMAS  SUCKS  CUZ  KFC  IS  CLOSED  AND    THE  DOLLAR STORE  DON'T  TAKE  THE  VISION  CARDS !
> 
> AND  I    KNOW  FATHERS DAY IS  YOUR  MOST  CONFUSING  HOLIDAY  !
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA VISIONCARDSOWNED!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEY STUPID IF YOU CANT FIGURE OUT THE ANSWER TO THE LAST ONE,PROCEED TO THE NEAREST GLASS WALL AND RUN THROUGH IT FACE FIRST....


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 dammn :0 
its gettin rough around here :biggrin: 























but damn thats some funny shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 3 2007, 05:06 PM~7829387
> *:0 dammn  :0
> its gettin rough around here  :biggrin:
> but damn thats some funny shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thank you thank you...

i try but i aint the best... :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN ALL THIS OVER CALLIN POKEY AND DAVID A SMART ASS. OH AND DAVID YOUR A SMART-ASS, NO YOUR CAPTIAN SMART-ASS. :roflmao: :roflmao: ......................................................................J/K.................................................OR WAS I :0


----------



## vengence

SHIT ILL ADMIT IM A SMARTASS,BUT I COULD CARE LESS......


----------



## madmonte81

ok im askin every one .. does any one have a mercedes limo hot wheel... and all four doors open and the sun roof moves too??? cuz i just went threw all my old shyt and found it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 3 2007, 09:53 PM~7830507
> *DAMN ALL THIS OVER CALLIN POKEY AND DAVID A SMART ASS.  OH AND DAVID YOUR A SMART-ASS, NO YOUR CAPTIAN SMART-ASS.  :roflmao: :roflmao: ......................................................................J/K.................................................OR WAS I :0
> *



LOL ! :biggrin: 



I NEED THAT BIG ASS SMILE FACE BIGGS HAS ! 

THE PROBLEM WE HAVE HERE IF YOU REAL LOOK AT IT IS ALL THE YOUNG BLOODS TAKE SHIT TO HARD !,THEY TRY TO BE IN THE SPOT LIGHT , THE DON'T FOLLOW THE FLOW OF FORUM AND THEY DONT BUILD BUT WANT THERE TOPICSTO BE RESPONDED TO ??? OR THE CAN'T WAIT FOR ANSWER SO THEY MAKE 3 OR 4 TOIPCS ABOUT THE SAME SHIT ! OR THEY MAKE 3OR 4 MORE TOPICS ON THE SAME CAR THATS BEEN BUILT FOR WEEKS BUT THEY CAN'T FIND THERE OWN TOPIC ! SO THEY MAKE A WHOLE ANOTHER TOPIC ON IT AND THEY EVEN USE THE SAME PICS ! DON'T THEY KNOW THEY CAN CLICK ON THERE OWN NAME IT THEN IT SHOWS THEM THERE TOPICS ! NOW THAT DON'T SEEM TO HARD TO ME ! 

AND TO TOP IT OFF ITS FUN TO SEE THEM CRY ONCE SOMEONE STEPS IN THERE WAY ! CAUSE IT SUCKS WHEN THEY AN'T IN MOOD !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 01:14 PM~7829138
> *well big vato said it, dont bring my name into it
> *


 :angry: stop being a fuckin crybaby and go stand in the corner..... :twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 3 2007, 08:21 PM~7830696
> *:angry: stop being a fuckin crybaby and go stand in the corner.....  :twak:
> *


OR GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin: :0 .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 3 2007, 05:30 PM~7830763
> *OR GO TO YOUR ROOM :biggrin:  :0 .
> *


yea and fukkin build somethin..... nuff bullshit


----------



## Kirby

aw comon! There's shit talkin and i missed it?! lmfao!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 08:18 PM~7830674
> *LOL !  :biggrin:
> I  NEED  THAT  BIG  ASS  SMILE FACE    BIGGS    HAS  !
> 
> THE  PROBLEM  WE  HAVE  HERE  IF  YOU  REAL  LOOK  AT  IT  IS  ALL THE  YOUNG  BLOODS  TAKE  SHIT TO  HARD !,THEY  TRY  TO  BE  IN  THE  SPOT  LIGHT ,  THE  DON'T  FOLLOW  THE  FLOW  OF  FORUM AND  THEY  DONT BUILD  BUT  WANT  THERE  TOPICSTO  BE  RESPONDED  TO  ??? OR  THE  CAN'T  WAIT  FOR  ANSWER  SO  THEY  MAKE  3 OR 4  TOIPCS ABOUT THE  SAME  SHIT !  OR  THEY  MAKE  3OR 4  MORE  TOPICS  ON THE  SAME  CAR  THATS BEEN  BUILT  FOR  WEEKS  BUT  THEY  CAN'T  FIND  THERE  OWN  TOPIC !  SO  THEY  MAKE  A WHOLE  ANOTHER  TOPIC  ON IT  AND  THEY  EVEN  USE  THE  SAME  PICS  ! DON'T  THEY  KNOW  THEY  CAN  CLICK  ON THERE OWN  NAME  IT  THEN  IT  SHOWS  THEM  THERE  TOPICS !  NOW  THAT  DON'T  SEEM  TO  HARD  TO  ME  !
> 
> AND TO TOP IT OFF  ITS  FUN    TO  SEE  THEM  CRY  ONCE  SOMEONE  STEPS IN  THERE WAY !  CAUSE  IT  SUCKS  WHEN  THEY  AN'T IN MOOD !
> *


I WAS LIKE THAT WHEN I FIRST CAME IN HERE AND I WAS BUILDING THAT ELCO I WANTED COMMENTS AND I NEVER GOT THEM. SO THEN I JUST FORGOT ABOUT WHEN I STARTED BUILDING THE 58 IMPALA. SO I COULD CARELESS ABOUT COMMENTS ONLY IF IT'S INFO ON HOW TO DO THINGS ON MY CAR THE RIGHT WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

KIKI.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 3 2007, 08:34 PM~7830792
> *aw comon! There's shit talkin and i missed it?! lmfao!
> *


SORRY BUT YOU SHOULD HAVE BEEN HERE A LITTLE EARLIER :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ITS 11PM HERE IN MO ! I AM PUTTING OUT A 2HR CHALLENGE ! AT 11 TO 1 I WANT TO SEE HOW MUCH YOU GUYS CAN GET YOUR SELF TO DO ON YOUR KITS WEATHER IT BE FOR THE ALL OUT BUILD OFF OR ANYTHING ELSE YOUR WORKING ON ! 

TAKE A PIC WITH A CLOCK AT 11 AND AS MANY AS YOU WANT BUT HAVE ONE AT 1AM ALSO ! 

( I KNOW ARE TIME ARE OFF BUT YOU GET THE PIC ! A 2HR TIME LAPS )  

ANYONE WANT TO HAVE SOME FUN ! CHALLENGE ME AND YOUR SELF ! YOU'LL BE SURPSIZED AT WHAT YOU CAN DO WHEN YOU FOCUS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 08:59 PM~7831031
> *ITS  11PM    HERE  IN  MO !  I  AM  PUTTING  OUT  A  2HR  CHALLENGE !  AT  11 TO  1  I  WANT  TO  SEE  HOW  MUCH  YOU  GUYS  CAN  GET    YOUR  SELF  TO  DO  ON  YOUR  KITS  WEATHER  IT  BE  FOR  THE  ALL OUT  BUILD  OFF  OR  ANYTHING  ELSE  YOUR  WORKING  ON !
> 
> TAKE  A  PIC  WITH  A  CLOCK  AT  11  AND  AS  MANY  AS  YOU  WANT    BUT  HAVE  ONE  AT  1AM  ALSO !
> 
> (  I KNOW  ARE  TIME  ARE  OFF  BUT  YOU  GET THE  PIC !  A  2HR  TIME  LAPS )
> 
> ANYONE  WANT  TO  HAVE  SOME  FUN  !    CHALLENGE  ME  AND  YOUR  SELF  !  YOU'LL  BE  SURPSIZED  AT  WHAT  YOU  CAN  DO  WHEN  YOU  FOCUS !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## radicalplastic09




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 3 2007, 09:28 PM~7831256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chin nutts? :0


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 08:59 PM~7831031
> *ITS  11PM    HERE  IN  MO !  I  AM  PUTTING  OUT  A  2HR  CHALLENGE !  AT  11 TO  1  I  WANT  TO  SEE  HOW  MUCH  YOU  GUYS  CAN  GET    YOUR  SELF  TO  DO  ON  YOUR  KITS  WEATHER  IT  BE  FOR  THE  ALL OUT  BUILD  OFF  OR  ANYTHING  ELSE  YOUR  WORKING  ON !
> 
> TAKE  A  PIC  WITH  A  CLOCK  AT  11  AND  AS  MANY  AS  YOU  WANT    BUT  HAVE  ONE  AT  1AM  ALSO !
> 
> (  I KNOW  ARE  TIME  ARE  OFF  BUT  YOU  GET THE  PIC !  A  2HR  TIME  LAPS )
> 
> ANYONE  WANT  TO  HAVE  SOME  FUN  !    CHALLENGE  ME  AND  YOUR  SELF  !  YOU'LL  BE  SURPSIZED  AT  WHAT  YOU  CAN  DO  WHEN  YOU  FOCUS !  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN!!!!

if i didnt have school tommorow, i would be down like a muahfuaka.... :biggrin:

but i gots ta wake with the roosters out here  LOL

i think in two hours i can get an engine assembled, interior done, and chassis, andof course primer stage on paint LOL


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 3 2007, 10:28 PM~7831256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LMFAO!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

OK I'M FOR THAT CHALLENGE BUT I CAN ONLY DO SMALL STUFF


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TIMES UP ! ITS BEEN 2HRS HERE ! WHAT YOU GUYS GET DONE ? OR DID I SCARE YOU ????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 01:14 AM~7831959
> *TIMES  UP !    ITS  BEEN  2HRS  HERE  !    WHAT  YOU  GUYS  GET  DONE  ?  OR  DID  I  SCARE    YOU  ????????
> *



ANYONE SEE PROGRESS? </span>


----------



## ElMonte74'

ALRIGHT HOLD YA HORSES.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHERE YOU SLACKERS AT? JUST THINK IF I WASN'T ON HERE TO RUB THIS SHIT IN WHAT ELSE I COULD DO !  


OH ! THIS IS MY VERY FRIST ATTEMPT AT THIS SHIT ! NOT BAD ?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 11:23 PM~7832007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE  YOU  SLACKERS AT?  JUST  THINK  IF  I  WASN'T  ON HERE  TO  RUB  THIS  SHIT  IN  WHAT  ELSE I  COULD  DO !
> OH !  THIS  IS  MY  VERY  FRIST  ATTEMPT  AT  THIS  SHIT  !    NOT  BAD ?
> *


HOLD YOUR DAMN HORSES ESE I HAVE TO WAIT FOR MY PHONE TO SEND MY PICS :uh:


----------



## zfelix

i gotta go buy stuff for my rear end  and gotta figure what ima use for the strokes coils hinges for the trailing arms and yeah :happysad:


----------



## ElMonte74'

HERE YOU GO MINI. IT'S MY FIRST TIME OPENING DOORS AND TRUNK SO GIVE ME SOME SLACK I HAD TO MAKE SURE I DIDN'T MESS UP THE DOOR.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SORRY VATO I HAD TO JUMP IN THE SHOWER ! 

HEY FOR YOUR FRIST TIME OPENING UP A KIT I WOULD YOU DID GOOD ! YOU GOT THE DOOR AND THE TRUNK ! 


NICE JOB !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

do i have to wait for 11pm? its only 10 still here in hawaii....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:26 AM~7832287
> *SORRY  VATO  I HAD  TO  JUMP  IN  THE  SHOWER ! HEY  FOR  YOUR  FRIST  TIME  OPENING  UP  A  KIT  I  WOULD  YOU  DID  GOOD !    YOU  GOT  THE  DOOR  AND  THE  TRUNK !
> NICE  JOB !
> *



1st of the month already? :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

a few familiar rides in this issue 

http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...-10/twelve.html


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 4 2007, 04:10 AM~7832668
> *a few familiar rides in this issue
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc...-10/twelve.html
> *



ohya, i was in that one :cheesy:


----------



## urjustamemory

Mini, that car is looking amazing I like that suspension.


----------



## Models IV Life

ALRIGHT HOMIES I'M BACK ONLINE AT THE PAD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:26 AM~7832287
> *SORRY  VATO  I HAD  TO  JUMP  IN  THE  SHOWER !
> 
> HEY  FOR  YOUR  FRIST  TIME  OPENING  UP  A  KIT  I  WOULD  YOU  DID  GOOD !    YOU  GOT  THE  DOOR  AND  THE  TRUNK !
> NICE  JOB !
> *


THANKS DAVID


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 4 2007, 01:44 PM~7834625
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES I'M BACK ONLINE AT THE PAD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FRED IS BACK ! WATCK OUT KUSTOMBUILDER!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7835033
> *FRED IS  BACK  !  WATCK  OUT    KUMSUKERBUILDER!
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 4 2007, 12:44 PM~7834625
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES I'M BACK ONLINE AT THE PAD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408models

TOMORROW :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

Viva!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 4 2007, 03:54 PM~7836278
> *Viva!
> *


MEXICO!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 4 2007, 05:54 PM~7836278
> *Viva!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

whose watchin the mayweather and deylahoya fight tonight?

who you got winnin?

i got mayweather


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7840503
> *whose watchin the mayweather and deylahoya fight tonight?
> 
> who you got winnin?
> 
> i got mayweather
> *



FUCK MAYWEATHER...GOLDEN BOY GONNA WHOOP HIS ASS


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 5 2007, 07:07 PM~7840519
> *FUCK MAYWEATHER...GOLDEN BOY GONNA WHOOP HIS ASS
> *


 :uh: we'll see :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think mayweather can turn golden boys body 24k gold


----------



## ElMonte74'

DE LA HOYA FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEP


----------



## hawkeye1777

Mayweather ALL THE WAY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

mayweather :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: de la hoya :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wagonguy




----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 09:05 PM~7841696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit was funny...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## red69chevy

:roflmao: yea it is


----------



## tyhodge07

mayweather :dunno: what happened golden boy :biggrin: could have gone either way, but i still think mayweather out boxed hoya..


----------



## BODINE

who had the 4dr 98-02 towncar on here,,,,think it was black ,,,,maybe made from limo?,,,,,,sell?trade?,,,,,PM me


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is just UGLY


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is just UGLY

GOD DAMN IT IS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so is this

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0Je5mUM_j1GviMB...atanas/9157081/


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dumbasses dont know shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

thought i would say GREAT JOB to the LIL members at the show yesterday in INDY ! 

heres a few links to some photos from the show ! 

http://public.fotki.com/fbama73/model_car_shows/hmca-2007/

http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures...ail-AlbumInvite

from what i seen it looked like a good show ! Any of you guys that went do any good ?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i found this funny and so did my mom

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 6 2007, 10:58 AM~7844066
> *i found this funny and so did my mom
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5P6UU6m3cqk
> *


thats cute...

but you didnt have to post one of ya baby videos...
j/k man

i needed a good laugh though.. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7843948
> *thought  i  would  say    GREAT  JOB    to  the  LIL  members  at the  show  yesterday in  INDY  !
> 
> heres a  few  links  to  some  photos  from the  show !
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/fbama73/model_car_shows/hmca-2007/
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures...ail-AlbumInvite
> 
> from    what  i  seen    it looked  like  a  good  show  !    Any  of  you  guys  that  went  do  any  good ?
> *


nice pics d....

i need to find one of those flatbed tow trucks...
you know where i can find one?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 6 2007, 10:32 AM~7843948
> *thought  i  would  say    GREAT  JOB    to  the  LIL  members  at the  show  yesterday in  INDY  !
> 
> heres a  few  links  to  some  photos  from the  show !
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/fbama73/model_car_shows/hmca-2007/
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/album/pictures...ail-AlbumInvite
> 
> from    what  i  seen    it looked  like  a  good  show  !    Any  of  you  guys  that  went  do  any  good ?
> *


Yeah, we did pretty good!

Check this thread out to see how well we did,
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=259785&st=100

'bout halfway down the page.


----------



## vengence

ok i found one that i think even mini might like...
http://cgi.ebay.com/diorama-ford-f650-tow-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## vengence

i got my eye on one of these though.....:biggrin:

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-scale-1996-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2007, 02:50 PM~7844254
> *i got my eye on one of these though.....:biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-scale-1996-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


you and diecast, lol


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 6 2007, 12:03 PM~7844309
> *you and diecast, lol
> *


ahhh but tyler what is it and where do i work,along with the same lifestyle of my dad....


TOWING BRO...ITS IN THE BLOOD....... :biggrin:

AND ITS NOT ALL DIECAST EITHER..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2007, 03:24 PM~7844377
> *ahhh but tyler what is it and where do i work,along with the same lifestyle of my dad....
> TOWING BRO...ITS IN THE BLOOD....... :biggrin:
> 
> AND ITS NOT ALL DIECAST EITHER..... :biggrin:
> *


all diecast has plastic too n e ways  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 6 2007, 01:16 PM~7844593
> *all diecast has plastic too n e ways    :biggrin:
> *


smartass......

its still somethin i wanna get for a certain build...


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN i love living in the mountains... me and my brother went for a ride today, and heres a few pics of what we did...

this fist one is just a nice sight!!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/Picture%20258.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

(we crossed that river lol)

this second pic is one of the hills we climbed , then rode down

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/Picture%20261.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

(it is a LOT steeper than it looks)

third pic, is another river we crossed...

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/007/Picture%20262.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

(LOL, i fell into this the first time we crossed it :biggrin: )

these last three are just a place we chilled at 





























uffin:


----------



## BiggC

Thats cool John, I wish there were some place like that around my place. There used to be when I was a kid, but since then they've built all of it up into houses and what not.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

ahhhhh the great outdoors:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2007, 01:50 PM~7844254
> *i got my eye on one of these though.....:biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-24-scale-1996-chevy-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


Heres a Ford flat bed I started long ago that I need to break down and redo some of it and finsh it up. :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 6 2007, 06:28 PM~7846104
> *Heres a Ford flat bed I started long ago that I need to break down and redo some of it and finsh it up.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2007, 08:33 PM~7846152
> *
> *


The bed slides back, but I never figured out how to make it go up and down back then. So now that I know alittle more I know of a few ways to do it. After a few of the other projects are doen I'll get back to it.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 6 2007, 06:18 PM~7846027
> *Thats cool John, I wish there were some place like that around my place. There used to be when I was a kid, but since then they've built all of it up into houses and what not.
> *



im 40 miles out of town :biggrin:

LOL, do a search on google for "grizzly flat" or "grizzly flats" california

dont know why they call it flat :dunno: cuz it sure as hell aint flat  lol


----------



## Pokey

dead in here tonight


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 6 2007, 11:06 PM~7847616
> *dead in here tonight
> *


werd

I've been taping out patterns on my 68 caprice, trying to hide some of the bad spots, lol gonna call it a night though


----------



## Mr Biggs

:biggrin: 10,000 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

bunch of post whores :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 6 2007, 09:11 PM~7847652
> *bunch of post whores  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN yoru right, 501 pages deep, and this only started last year sometime didnt it?


----------



## BODINE

:thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin

any1 got closeup pics of models models with open doors and/or can any1 give me any tips on how to make the patterns for the jambs?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 6 2007, 05:12 AM~7843372
> *who had the 4dr 98-02 towncar on here,,,,think it was black ,,,,maybe made from limo?,,,,,,sell?trade?,,,,,PM me
> *


this one?



















the jimmy flintstone team has it right now so i can't trade it..... however, affordable resin conversions or bodies may be available soon.... keep y'all posted


----------



## Pokey

*Just read on another forum that Model King is going to reissue the AMT '70 Buick Wildcat, one of my favorite bodystyles!!!!*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 7 2007, 04:43 AM~7848770
> *Just read on another forum that Model King is going to reissue the AMT '70 Buick Wildcat, one of my favorite bodystyles!!!!
> *



YUP ! its on my list of future builds ! I heard its the kit and not the  carftsman promo issiue like the mercury was !


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 7 2007, 12:40 PM~7851321
> *YUP !  its  on  my  list  of  future  builds !  I  heard    its  the  kit  and  not the  carftsman  promo  issiue    like  the  mercury  was !
> *


I thought the 70 was only available as the promo style kit, unless they found the 69 parts?


----------



## vinman2

Alright this has probably been covered a hundred times, but here goes. Is it just me or is the detail master flocking turn out too thin? Should I do more than one layer?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 7 2007, 12:40 PM~7851321
> *YUP !  its  on  my  list  of  future  builds !  I  heard    its  the  kit  and  not the  carftsman  promo  issiue    like  the  mercury  was !
> *


Sorry bro, it IS the Craftsman. Still on my list though, I LOVE that body style!


----------



## Pokey

Does anyone know if the '94 Impala SS "Donk" kit has the chrome suspension parts like the other Revell "Donks"?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea it does....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 7 2007, 10:50 PM~7856121
> *Does anyone know if the '94 Impala SS "Donk" kit has the chrome suspension parts like the other Revell "Donks"?
> *


the damn monte and the grand national do not!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the new red/black cover monte does.... and the new GN comin out soon will


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.revell.com/catalog/products/1_2..._N_1-961-6.html

this one......


----------



## southside groovin

will the plated parts from the 63 donk kit fit on the "grim reaper" issue of the 64 2n1?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

different frame..... but u probably could.....


----------



## Mr Biggs

Don't pump gas on may 15th


In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of
gas
prices. Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.


On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in
protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most 
places.
There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network> and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up.
If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take
$2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies
pockets
for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and
lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least 
one
day.
this happend in 1997 and the gas went down the next day 37 cent's

If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) resend this to all your
contact list. With it saying, "Don't pump gas on May 15th"


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 8 2007, 01:44 AM~7856296
> *the damn monte and the grand national do not!!  :angry:  :angry:
> *


the new monte has chrome
the cadillac has chrome
the chevelle has chrome
the 63 has chrome
and 94 has chrome


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 8 2007, 02:19 PM~7860549
> *the new monte has chrome
> the cadillac has chrome
> the chevelle has chrome
> the 63 has chrome
> and 94 has chrome
> *


isn't the back axel on these kits long and are split in the middle???


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2007, 04:49 PM~7860284
> *Don't pump gas on may 15th
> In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of
> gas
> prices.  Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.
> On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in
> protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most
> places.
> There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network> and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up.
> If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take
> $2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies
> pockets
> for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and
> lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least
> one
> day.
> this happend in 1997 and the gas went down the next day 37 cent's
> 
> If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) resend this to all your
> contact list. With it saying, "Don't pump gas on May 15th"
> *




WOW $ 3.00 it $ 3.95 in chi town area but this shit is way to high  :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2007, 04:49 PM~7860284
> *Don't pump gas on may 15th
> In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of
> gas
> prices.  Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.
> On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in
> protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most
> places.
> There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network> and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up.
> If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take
> $2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies
> pockets
> for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and
> lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least
> one
> day.
> this happend in 1997 and the gas went down the next day 37 cent's
> 
> If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) resend this to all your
> contact list. With it saying, "Don't pump gas on May 15th"
> *



I AM WITH YOU BIGGS ! EVEN WITH THE 4BANGER I GOT I USE 50 A WEEK TO GET BACK AND FORTH TO WORK AND I ONLY WORK 4 DAYS A WEEK ! 

LOOKS LIKE MORE BUILDING TIME FOR ME ! LOL !</span>[/u]


----------



## S-10sForever

Does anyone have any pictures on how they hinged a front end tilt??


----------



## tyhodge07

DUB'd up, need to clean my chrome, and clean the sticky shit off the window thats dirty, and than get my new body so my girl can have this one


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 8 2007, 04:04 PM~7860873
> *WOW $ 3.00  it $ 3.95 in  chi town area but this shit is way to high   :angry:
> *


dont bother me none it keeps the kids off the road which i noticed taking effect here


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 8 2007, 05:27 PM~7860607
> *isn't the back axel on these kits long and are split in the middle???
> *


THey may be wider, but you can just cut the ends off. that's what i did on my cutlass. Not sure what you mean by split down the middle


----------



## BigPoppa

I'm in. I'll just fill up on the 14th :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 8 2007, 02:49 PM~7860284
> *Don't pump gas on may 15th
> In April 1997, there was a "gas out" conducted nationwide in protest of
> gas
> prices.  Gasoline prices dropped 30 cents a gallon overnight.
> On May 15th 2007, all internet users are to not go to a gas station in
> protest of high gas prices. Gas is now over $3.00 a gallon in most
> places.
> There are 73,000,000+ American members currently on the internet network> and the average car takes about 30 to 50 dollars to fill up.
> If all users did not go to the pump on the 15th, it would take
> $2,292,000,000.00 (that's almost 3 BILLION) out of the oil companies
> pockets
> for just one day, so please do not go to the gas station on May 15th and
> lets try to put a dent in the Middle Eastern oil industry for at least
> one
> day.
> this happend in 1997 and the gas went down the next day 37 cent's
> 
> If you agree (which I cant see why you wouldn't) resend this to all your
> contact list. With it saying, "Don't pump gas on May 15th"
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

Shit, my drive to work is 35 or so miles, 1 way.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 8 2007, 06:12 PM~7861855
> *DUB'd up, need to clean my chrome, and clean the sticky shit off the window thats dirty, and than get my new body so my girl can have this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhhh, use the bigger gear, and you will be able to offroad with it better, i havent even tried taking mine off yet, cuz im afraid that the nut things will fly off and be goen ofrever.... cuz i kinda want to do the same thign to mine uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 8 2007, 11:56 PM~7863402
> *ohhhh, use the bigger gear, and you will be able to offroad with it better, i havent even tried taking mine off yet, cuz im afraid that the nut things will fly off and be goen ofrever.... cuz i kinda want to do the same thign to mine uffin:
> *


i lost 1 of mine, got down on hands and knees with a light and found it, id say do it over a white surface, a large table


----------



## vengence

try racing em on a track and tryin to figure out where the part went during a race...let alone the countless body pins you lose..


----------



## kdogg213

Pegasus wheels&rimz #1003 #1109 
and would they fit on this most models cars and fit this caddy










thanks guys


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NEW SHOES !


26"WHEELS WRAPPED IN 44" AT !


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## SOLO1

that looks alot better now mini.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 8 2007, 06:16 PM~7862363
> *THey may be wider, but you can just cut the ends off. that's what i did on my cutlass. Not sure what you mean by split down the middle
> *


the caddy donk has a cut from side to side in the axle were you can put the rod that comes with it to hold the wheels. Do the other donks have that same split


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look at how short this thing is. it looks like a kustomized go kart. look at the doby line. its up to her knees! ill bet she kouldnt even fit in there.lol


----------



## S-10sForever

Ive seen that truck at a show and its sick!!! honda accord headlights tube frame EVERYTHING. And it hauls ass!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is it really that short?


----------



## S-10sForever

Yeah i believe its a toyota.


----------



## S-10sForever

PLEASE HELP ME.


Ive been trying to search to find models that have hinged tilting front end. I havent been able to find any. If you have any pictures of these models please post them or tell me where i can find some..


Thanks!


----------



## Kirby

You have been here forever and still show no progress pics/completed work. But yet you come back every time and ask for free parts and pictures of other people's work...LETS SEE SOME OF YOUR WORK VINNY!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 9 2007, 05:00 PM~7869505
> *look at how short this thing is. it looks like a kustomized go kart. look at the doby line. its up to her knees!  ill bet she kouldnt even fit in there.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shes a tall girl...but yeah she can fit in it. 










You can fit a football team in this one...it was at a show down here in oklahoma on saturday. Shitty cell phone pic, but its a dope truck.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7869505
> *look at how short this thing is. it looks like a kustomized go kart. look at the doby line. its up to her knees!  ill bet she kouldnt even fit in there.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah its mini truckin i wanna see a lowrider outlay that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 9 2007, 07:00 PM~7869505
> *look at how short this thing is. it looks like a kustomized go kart. look at the doby line. its up to her knees!  ill bet she kouldnt even fit in there.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a taco... and yea it is really that small, that is actually normal size, as u can see the hood was redone so the engine wouldnt stick out the top, all taco's look like that when their layed out correctly, think that looks small, theres a nissan that is like half that  and ive seen some yotas with chopped tops and layed out like that, which is even lower lookin than that one... and for the ones that dont know what taco means, it means toyota tacome


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 9 2007, 04:00 PM~7869505
> *look at how short this thing is. it looks like a kustomized go kart. look at the doby line. its up to her knees!  ill bet she kouldnt even fit in there.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



maybe shes just tall :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 9 2007, 08:38 PM~7871443
> *maybe shes just tall :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


and ugly!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 9 2007, 10:47 PM~7872045
> *and ugly!
> *


I'd hit it. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 9 2007, 09:56 PM~7872115
> *I'd hit it.  :biggrin:
> *


Maybe if she grew some real tits, and lost the blonde hair. Maybe. A few beers wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## LowandBeyond

brown bag it! :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 9 2007, 10:01 PM~7872158
> *brown bag it!  :0
> *


That will help with the face, but what about that bean-pole of a body? I gotta have some ASS to grab on to! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Anybody on here play Andatura?

http://www.thecarsim.com/


----------



## Kirby




----------



## LowandBeyond

yup, gotta have the meat and the potatoes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 9 2007, 04:56 PM~7871133
> *thats a taco... and yea it is really that small, that is actually normal size, as u can see the bikini was redone so the nipple wouldnt stick out the top, all taco's look like that when their layed out correctly, think that looks small, theres a stripper that is like half that  and ive seen some yoga positions all layed out like that, which is even lower lookin than that one... and for the ones that dont know what taco means, it means **********
> *


----------



## southside groovin

damn i tried my ass off to get a pic of that triple cab chevy at spring bash and it wasnt happenin :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 10 2007, 02:22 AM~7873338
> *damn i tried my ass off to get a pic of that triple cab chevy at spring bash and it wasnt happenin :ugh:
> *



imagine if that thing was long bed also! :0 :0


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 9 2007, 04:30 PM~7869650
> *yeah its mini truckin i wanna see a lowrider outlay that
> *



My buddy Alec has a Nissan Hardbody that is doored sitting on 17s with out any holes in the hood, I will see if I can get any new photos of it, it is also chopped 4.75" and is converted to RHD, has suicide doors, a one off tube chassis that also stores his air .


----------



## tyhodge07

hello


----------



## tyhodge07

*BIG 1 YR OLD, IN 2 DAYS*
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 10 2007, 10:59 AM~7874569
> *BIG 1 YR OLD, IN 2 DAYS
> :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



OH SHIT ! she is going to be trouble ! Cuz looking at that pic looks like she saying ! 





MY MOM"S A HOT MILF ! LOL ! :biggrin:

<span style=\'color:brown\'> But my dad's a cockblocker and wont let her post up nudes on LIL !


----------



## radicalplastic09

thats messed up.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 9 2007, 10:05 PM~7872196
> *Anybody on here play Andatura?
> 
> http://www.thecarsim.com/
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 12:23 PM~7874742
> *OH    SHIT !    she  is  going  to be trouble  !    Cuz  looking  at  that  pic  looks  like    she  saying  !
> 
> MY  MOM"S  A  HOT  MILF  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:brown\'> But    my  dad's  a  cockblocker  and  wont  let  her  post  up  nudes  on  LIL !
> *


thats not bein a cock block, thats bein what every man would do and not let their woman do  now show ur girl :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 10 2007, 12:35 PM~7875208
> *thats not bein a cock block, thats bein what every man would do and not let their woman do  now show ur girl  :0
> *



i cant do that ! most screens are just 17" my lady is a little large !


I wont want to exceed my Bandwith ! :biggrin: :cheesy: LOL !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

two ton heffer!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 01:54 PM~7875344
> *i cant  do  that  !  most    screens    are  just  17"  my  lady  is  a  little    large  !
> I  wont  want  to  exceed  my  Bandwith !  :biggrin:  :cheesy: LOL !
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 10 2007, 12:55 PM~7875355
> *two ton heffer!
> *


I think i found her pic !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Ddddddaaaaammmmeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

oneyed


----------



## MARINATE

dam fool i feel sorry for you


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 01:18 PM~7875515
> *dam fool i feel sorry for you
> *


Yea but when i eat its like a buffet ! LOL ! I an't talking about dinner ! I got love for the big girls ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7875532
> *Yea  but    when  i  eat  its  like  a  buffet  !  LOL !    I an't  talking  about  dinner !    I  got  love  for  the  big    girls !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *



DON'T TRIP MY WOMAN IS NICE & THICK


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

shade in the summer warmth in the winter!LOL!


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup: thick and curvy gals :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 12:25 PM~7875579
> *shade  in the  summer  warmth  in the  winter!LOL!
> *



NOW MINE AIN'T THAT BIG


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 01:27 PM~7875597
> *NOW MINE AIN'T THAT BIG
> *



lol! so you say ! :biggrin: LOL!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 01:01 PM~7875394
> *I think  i  found  her  pic  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you just gotta find a roll and poke :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 10 2007, 02:00 PM~7875869
> *you just gotta find a roll and poke :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



around here its always wet ! :biggrin:


----------



## milfintraining

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 10 2007, 11:35 AM~7875208
> *thats not bein a cock block, thats bein what every man would do and not let their woman do  now show ur girl  :0
> *



He won't show me cuz I'm too hot  Don't wanna burn your eyes out, hahaha


----------



## modeltech

WELL BURN THEM UP!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 10 2007, 01:13 PM~7875995
> *WELL BURN THEM UP!!
> *



X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflamo: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 10 2007, 11:14 AM~7875999
> *X-2 :biggrin:
> *


*X-3* :biggrin: :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by milfintraining_@May 10 2007, 12:12 PM~7875982
> *He won't show me cuz I'm too hot  Don't wanna burn your eyes out, hahaha
> *


i seen a couple pics....yeah she is a super hotty yall.....:biggrin:


but thats cuz me n tyler in the same club......:biggrin:

and dont worry ty she aint tan enough for me.....i go for them girls with the natural tan,just thick enough i can wrap my arms around and not so thin i get rugburns every time...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LayItLow.com Forums > Viewing Profile
Viewing Profile: meandyouforever
meandyouforever


Member



Member Group: Joined: Today, 01:38 PM [/u]Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 10 2007, 04:48 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 23 
( 23 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in 
( posts / 0% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 04:02 PM 
Status (Offline) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Send an Email 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday No Information 
Location No Information 
Interests No Information 
Additional Information 
Car Club No Information 

LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version Time is now: May 10, 2007 - 06:48 PM 

Invision Power Board © 2007 IPS, Inc. Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertise on this site 
© 2007 LayItLow.com 




how do you get banned the very frist day you join ! ?????!


----------



## 408models

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 10 2007, 04:50 PM~7877938
> *LayItLow.com Forums > Viewing Profile
> Viewing Profile: meandyouforever
> meandyouforever
> Member
> Member Group: Joined: Today, 01:38 PM  [/u]Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time May 10 2007, 04:48 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 23
> ( 23 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )
> Most active in
> ( posts / 0% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 04:02 PM
> Status  (Offline)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> Information
> Home Page No Information
> Birthday No Information
> Location No Information
> Interests No Information
> Additional Information
> Car Club No Information
> 
> LiL Default    English Español  Lo-Fi Version Time is now: May 10, 2007 - 06:48 PM
> 
> Invision Power Board © 2007  IPS, Inc. Home | Forums | Tech | Rides | Bikes | Girls | Store | Info | Outline | Help | Privacy | Advertise on this site
> © 2007 LayItLow.com
> 
> how  do  you  get    banned  the  very  frist  day  you  join !  ?????!
> *


   

holy shit.............


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0 THE PHOTO SHOOT I DID :0 :0 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is that the new issue? when is it coming out?


----------



## LowandBeyond

Looks good man!


----------



## vengence

looks good man....


----------



## ElMonte74'

DAMN YOU FELIX ALWAYS GETTING A NEW ISSUE BEFORE ALL OF US :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

The NAME OF THE GAME IS NO SECRETS. Put every thing out on the table and see who can do it the best and that is what this should be about to help each of us move up in building. 


a friend of mine said that, its true words uffin:


----------



## zfelix

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: and i think it gets sent to stores on the 19th


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 10 2007, 11:25 AM~7875582
> *:thumbsup:  thick and curvy gals  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah, thick girls kick ass! :biggrin: 










Don't tell my wife I posted her pic on here, she'll kick my ass!


----------



## Pokey

If any of you are into Pro-Touring rides, here's a cool site!

http://www.lateral-g.net/


----------



## Pokey

oops


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 01:37 AM~7881307
> *Hell yeah, thick girls kick ass!  :biggrin:
> 
> Don't tell my wife I posted her pic on here, she'll kick my ass!
> *



:0 :0 Next show, you stay home and have her bring the cars LOL. :biggrin: 




don't you tell my wife I said that.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2007, 03:50 AM~7881336
> *:0  :0  Next show,  you stay home and have her bring the cars LOL.  :biggrin:
> don't you tell my wife I said that.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech

OH YA, BUILT LIKE A SHIT BRICK HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 01:37 AM~7881307
> *Hell yeah, thick girls kick ass!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell my wife I posted her pic on here, she'll kick my ass!
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


POKEY YO WIFEY LOOKIN GOOD........


----------



## modeltech

HEY, POKEY??? HOW MANY LICKS TILL YOU GET TO THE CENTER?? :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 11 2007, 10:38 AM~7882470
> *HEY, POKEY???  HOW MANY LICKS TILL YOU GET TO THE CENTER??  :biggrin:
> *


i knew someone would.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

:thumbsup: cute!


----------



## Txfleetwood82

thick girls are the shit.... :biggrin: ... thick not fat


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 11 2007, 08:30 AM~7882866
> *thick girls are the shit....  :biggrin: ...  thick not fat
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 11 2007, 09:30 AM~7882866
> *thick girls are the shit....  :biggrin: ...  thick not fat
> *


x3

THERE IS A DIFFERENCE IN THICK AND FAT..


IF HER ASS IS WIDER THAN A NORMAL CHAIR ENOUGH TO ALMOST NEED 2 SHE IS FAT

IF IT BARELY STICKS OUT THE SIDES OF THE CHAIR SHE THICK....... :biggrin: 

I CANT HAVE NO FAT ONES....THE TRUCK SITS LOW ENOUGH AS IT IS....AND I CANT AFFORD DRAGGING FINES...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

skinny guy's like thick girl's. but us big guy's love them skinny girl's with big tit's and nice ass's. that's all i seem to get. :biggrin: i guess Opposites do Attract.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:28 AM~7883216
> *skinny guy's like thick girl's. but us big guy's love them skinny girl's with big tit's and nice ass's. that's all i seem to get. :biggrin:  i guess Opposites do Attract.
> *



:biggrin: Amen Brotha I Havnt Been With Any Girl Over 130 :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 10:30 AM~7883225
> *:biggrin: Amen Brotha  I Havnt Been With Any Girl Over 130 :cheesy:
> *


im 300+lbs and i havent had one over 130 yet.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:34 AM~7883246
> *im 300+lbs and i havent had one over 130 yet.
> *



THE DEFINITION OF BIG PIMPIN!! Im 190


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 11 2007, 01:37 AM~7881307
> *Hell yeah, thick girls kick ass!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell my wife I posted her pic on here, she'll kick my ass!
> *


she's cute ....she reminde's me of that girl from BH 90210. just a lil thicker.  and she was all good. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:36 AM~7883257
> *THE DEFINITION OF BIG PIMPIN!! Im 190
> *



hell, your a skinny boy!! i am 264!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 10:36 AM~7883257
> *THE DEFINITION OF BIG PIMPIN!! Im 190
> *


IT'S FUNNY WHAT MONEY CAN DO FOR US. IT BLIND'S THEM. :biggrin: IM A TOP HONOR STUDENT OF LEYKIS 101. AND IT WORK'S REAL GOOD. 


I AM ALSO THE PRES OF THE 4-F CLUB.

FIND THEM. 
FEEL THEM.
FUCK THEM. 
FORGET THEM.


----------



## zfelix

LOL! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

this is what i like
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1233149


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2007, 10:41 AM~7883285
> *this is what i like
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1233149
> *



:0 She Buff


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

He does have a nice peice for lookin like this................


















But I guess hes got me beat.  









this is my woman


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2007, 10:42 AM~7883299
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> He does have a nice peice for lookin like this................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I guess hes got me beat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my woman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 12:42 PM~7883297
> *:0 She Buff
> *


barely i like that fitness look she only weighs about 100lbs


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:34 AM~7883246
> *im 300+lbs and i havent had one over 130 yet.
> *


damn homie and im sittin here at 180 and kickin it..tryin to lose more weight..


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 11 2007, 10:49 AM~7883342
> *damn homie and im sittin here at 180 and kickin it..tryin to lose more weight..
> *


HOW TALL ARE YOU.? 
IM 5.11 1/2. I WON'T TO GET BACK DOWN TO 250.


----------



## zfelix

im 5'9 peaking for 5'10 i wanna get down to like 170 or 175 :happysad:


----------



## drnitrus

i guess im the petite one here
im 5'6 at 160lbs


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 11 2007, 11:06 AM~7883435
> *im 5'9 peaking for 5'10 i wanna get down to like 170 or 175 :happysad:
> *



you still got a few more growth spearts youngin :biggrin: 


I'm 5'11 200lbs


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:59 AM~7883399
> *HOW TALL ARE YOU.?
> IM 5.11 1/2. I WON'T TO GET BACK DOWN TO 250.
> *


5'4 and since i was born with a genetic disorder im still growin a lil bit.. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2007, 09:45 AM~7883312
> *barely i like that fitness look she only weighs about 100lbs
> *


DAMN i don't if i want a girl that would out flex me.shit she might even tare you up in the bed.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 11 2007, 11:10 AM~7883448
> *you still got a few more growth spearts youngin  :biggrin:
> I'm 5'11    200lbs
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 11 2007, 11:13 AM~7883469
> *DAMN i don't if i want a girl that would out flex me.shit she might even tare you up in the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like em fiesty :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 11 2007, 01:13 PM~7883469
> *DAMN i don't if i want a girl that would out flex me.shit she might even tare you up in the bed.
> *


to me this is tooo much


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2007, 10:36 AM~7883607
> *to me this is tooo much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i'd be afraid she might flex on my DING A LING :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 11 2007, 01:37 PM~7883619
> *i'd be afraid she might flex on my DING A LING :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
exactly


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 11 2007, 11:37 AM~7883619
> *i'd be afraid she might flex on my DING A LING :biggrin:
> *


i would be more afraid if she were to have a muscle spasm while beating me off....


opps sorry just wouldnt cut it at all... :angry:


----------



## modeltech

6 foot to 6'1, 264!! i would like to get down to 225 to 230!!


----------



## hawkeye1777

Any tips on how to do a suspension....pics would be greatly appreciated...... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 11 2007, 02:17 PM~7883768
> *Any tips on how to do a suspension....pics would be greatly appreciated...... :biggrin:
> *


look at mini's car in the all out build off


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 11 2007, 01:18 PM~7883774
> *look at mini's car in the all out build off
> *



X-2


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 11 2007, 12:19 PM~7883780
> *X-2
> *


K, thanx.......what page would that be on....lol


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 11 2007, 02:21 PM~7883790
> *K, thanx.......what page would that be on....lol
> *


38


----------



## stilldownivlife

i think im right with the 12-15 year olds :roflmao: 

5'7'' 120 :biggrin: 

and its not because i dont eat belive me 
if me and the wifey go out to dinner i will eat all of my meal and half of hers


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 12:59 PM~7883399
> *HOW TALL ARE YOU.?
> IM 5.11 1/2. I WON'T TO GET BACK DOWN TO 250.
> *



Well since we are talking our weight & height 6.6 and 285 and try to get to 245


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 11 2007, 02:53 PM~7883930
> *i think im right with the 12-15 year olds  :roflmao:
> 
> 5'7''  120  :biggrin:
> 
> and its not because i dont eat belive me
> if me and the wifey go out to dinner i will eat all of my meal and half of hers
> *


its alright im 15, 5'9" 150 :biggrin: and i eat like a monster.


----------



## BODINE

im 31 and 5'8",,,,,,225lbs :nicoderm:


----------



## SOLO1

24, 6'3 242.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 11 2007, 02:53 PM~7883930
> *i think im right with the 12-15 year olds  :roflmao:
> 
> 5'7''  120  :biggrin:
> 
> and its not because i dont eat belive me
> if me and the wifey go out to dinner i will eat all of my meal and half of hers
> *


lol, that's about what i am, only i'm a few inches taller, lol


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 11 2007, 01:02 PM~7883994
> *Well since we are talking our weight & height 6.6 and 285  and try to get to 245
> *


ME AND MOST OF MY BROTHER'S ARE 6 FEET OR UNDER AND MY BABY BROTHER IS 6.6 300LBS AND USED TO PLAY FOR WASHINGTON HUSKIE'S MLB BACK IN THE DAY'S. :0


----------



## BiggC

I'm 6'4 327lbs :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

aww hell....... 5 11 245.....


----------



## PIGEON

5'10  175


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 11 2007, 03:18 PM~7884689
> *5'10       175
> *


my ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn

5'11" 227  
were a bunch of fat fucks sitting down building models..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

Fuck it........5 foot 7 inches, and 112 pounds......you guys would snap me.....lol :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hell i weigh more than you im 130 at 5'2


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 11 2007, 05:51 PM~7885488
> *Fuck it........5 foot 7 inches, and 112 pounds......you guys would snap me.....lol :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha my roommate weighs more than you do...

and she is like the same height...she weighs in at 150


while im like 5'4 1/2 and 180-186 pounds...

im actually tryin to get back down to 150......i miss being skinny,


----------



## tyhodge07

5'11 135-140 lbs, cant remember exactly my weight but i know its in between there :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

5'11" 165. I'm a skinny bastard!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 11 2007, 10:45 AM~7883312
> *barely i like that fitness look she only weighs about 100lbs
> *


eww, too veiny


----------



## Sleepy2368

I guess this would be the place for this question.

Does anybody have the January issue of lowrider arte? if so could you check to see if I'm in it... I just got my art back yesterday and the jan. issue is the only one I'm missing so far this year so I don't know if it's in there. I'm Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon. Thanks

BTW one of my pics are on the $300 winner/finalist page if you want to check it out, it's a purple and pink '49 mercury (out of the pics that I sent it def. isn't the one I would've chosen but they're the pro's)


----------



## BigPoppa

5'10" 180, dropped 20 pounds last year. 

My favorite colors are black and blue and I love long walks in the moonlight.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 11 2007, 05:00 PM~7884576
> *I'm 6'4 327lbs  :biggrin:
> *



DANG ! He barely fits in my model room ! LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

5'7" 235 lb !  90% BULLSHIT !


----------



## vinman2

6'2" 300 here,,,,,,, as my neighbors kid refers to me "the big monster next door".


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7887031
> *I guess this would be the place for this question.
> 
> Does anybody have the January issue of lowrider arte? if so could you check to see if I'm in it... I just got my art back yesterday and the jan. issue is the only one I'm missing so far this year so I don't know if it's in there. I'm Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon. Thanks
> 
> BTW one of my pics are on the $300 winner/finalist page if you want to check it out, it's a purple and pink '49 mercury (out of the pics that I sent it def. isn't the one I would've chosen but they're the pro's)
> *


congrats homie! its klean!


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 11 2007, 11:17 PM~7887033
> *5'10" 180, dropped 20 pounds last year.
> 
> My favorite colors are black and blue and I love long walks in the moonlight.
> *


maybe thats why you lost 20 pounds :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

shyte, you guys are all skinny for your ages, :cheesy:

im 17 yrs old, im 5'8 , and weigh 275 :0

but i have lost a lot of weight since i moved out here(lots of biking out here), at least 20 pounds... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7888465
> *shyte, you guys are all skinny for your ages, :cheesy:
> 
> im 17 yrs old, im 5'8 , and weigh 275 :0
> 
> but i have lost a lot of weight since i moved out here(lots of biking out here), at least 20 pounds... :biggrin:
> *


bike :0 to much wotk for me im 31 ,,,,lol,,,,,i drive everywhere ,,,,i want a 4 wheeler tho :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7888465
> *shyte, you guys are all skinny for your ages, :cheesy:
> 
> im 17 yrs old, im 5'8 , and weigh 275 :0
> 
> but i have lost a lot of weight since i moved out here(lots of biking out here), at least 20 pounds... :biggrin:
> *


i aint skinny,not yet at least,im 25 and this round,thinner than last year but im still round..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 12 2007, 08:44 AM~7888607
> *i aint skinny,not yet at least,im 25 and this round,thinner than last year but im still round..
> *


i need to do somethin to loose weight :/at least 20-30lbs


----------



## Sleepy2368

I'm 6'3" and last time I was weighed I was 348












oh ya....



> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 11 2007, 10:17 PM~7887031
> *I guess this would be the place for this question.
> 
> Does anybody have the January issue of lowrider arte? if so could you check to see if I'm in it... I just got my art back yesterday and the jan. issue is the only one I'm missing so far this year so I don't know if it's in there. I'm Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon. Thanks
> 
> BTW one of my pics are on the $300 winner/finalist page if you want to check it out, it's a purple and pink '49 mercury (out of the pics that I sent it def. isn't the one I would've chosen but they're the pro's)
> *


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 12 2007, 10:51 AM~7888626
> *i need to do somethin to loose weight :/at least 20-30lbs
> *


Shit if i was in florida i'd been running up and down that beach. Thats if your by it im not sure where pensecola is though.


----------



## Miloh

Hey everybody:

Check it out.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=338189

Miloh.


----------



## kdogg213

FUCK IM A SMALL GUY


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 12 2007, 12:17 AM~7887031
> *I guess this would be the place for this question.
> 
> Does anybody have the January issue of lowrider arte? if so could you check to see if I'm in it... I just got my art back yesterday and the jan. issue is the only one I'm missing so far this year so I don't know if it's in there. I'm Shawn Heard from Silverton Oregon. Thanks
> 
> BTW one of my pics are on the $300 winner/finalist page if you want to check it out, it's a purple and pink '49 mercury (out of the pics that I sent it def. isn't the one I would've chosen but they're the pro's)
> *


 Dude I'd like to see some of your art. WHere can I look at it??

Miloh.


----------



## kdogg213

YEYE ME 2 
PUT SUM PICS UP OF UR ART HOMIE


----------



## Sleepy2368

here is the one that is on the LRA website...










My scanner doesn't work so I will take some snaps of the rest of them that I sent to LRA


----------



## IlDuce

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 12 2007, 12:17 AM~7887033
> *5'10" 180, dropped 20 pounds last year.
> 
> My favorite colors are black and blue and I love long walks in the moonlight.
> *


haha about my size lol 5'9 185-195 my weight fluxuates cant gain an cant lose no matter wut i do haha


----------



## Sleepy2368

here ya go, these are all the ones that i sent to lowrider arte, when I got them back all of them except the bel air had stickers on the back, so I'm assuming they used all of them except that one


----------



## wagonguy

:0 i like that "dreaming of you" one!!!


----------



## wagonguy

heres some of my drawings, there not pro or anything, but i try :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

LIKE THAT BIKE WAGONGUY


----------



## Miloh

Lookin good Sleepy and Wagonguy.

Miloh.


----------



## Linc

Any one buy that new Elcamino bt AMT? I got 1 today, its not very detailed. I will still build it but not too many parts.


----------



## Miloh

What kit is it Linc?? I got the 59 ordered is it that one??

Miloh.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 12 2007, 01:53 PM~7889841
> *What kit is it Linc?? I got the 59 ordered is it that one??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


I'll take a pic of it to show but its the new 86 Elco SS kit.


----------



## Miloh

K thanks.


----------



## Linc

<center>










</center>
this kit, i hope the pic works.


----------



## Linc

try that again.


----------



## Linc

eeewww crappy pic, i'll snap anouther........


----------



## Linc

hope that turns out better


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 10 2007, 03:22 AM~7873338
> *damn i tried my ass off to get a pic of that triple cab chevy at spring bash and it wasnt happenin :ugh:
> *


The triple cab chevy that i posted was at spring bash 07


----------



## BiggC

Here's a few of my drawings, just something I play around with.


































And yes I like Mustangs. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

nice pics BiggC!


----------



## BiggC

Thanks Linc, I'm not as good as Miloh but I try. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 12 2007, 03:58 PM~7890377
> *Thanks Linc, I'm not as good as Miloh but I try. lol
> *



Nice stuff man!! :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 12 2007, 09:53 AM~7888878
> *Shit if i was in florida i'd been running up and down that beach. Thats if your by it im not sure where pensecola is though.
> *


im like 15-20 miles away ,,,,,but been here 15 years so just dont go much anymore


----------



## Miloh

Hey C that stuff is good:

Miloh.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 12 2007, 06:38 PM~7890987
> *Hey C that stuff is good:
> 
> Miloh.
> *



X-2


----------



## BiggC

Thanks guys, The '67 was the latest one I did. They don't look to bad but I could use some inproving.


----------



## Miloh

Hey all:

It ain't a car but it's Kewl, Check it out. I got some real nice ones that photobucket don't like LOL!!!!!!! I thought they were tame but.....THey pulled em off quick :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Miloh.


----------



## BiggC

Thats bad ass Miloh!!

Let see them other ones. LOL


----------



## wagonguy

hey miloh, i know how you feel on photobucket, LOL, when you repley, theres a link that says "open the image uploader" and just put in your pics, and viola, you got a pic poster thingy :biggrin:

post them all up!!!!


----------



## Miloh

Ah..I see it now, Hold on I'll post up some stuff. Got the Floyd and Oscar fight going on right now.

Miloh.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 12 2007, 08:04 PM~7891087
> *Hey all:
> 
> It ain't a car but it's Kewl, Check it out. I got some real nice ones that photobucket don't like LOL!!!!!!! I thought they were tame but.....THey pulled em off quick :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *


lmao!!! i think the image uploader on here should work! haha


----------



## hawkeye1777

Anyone ever do anything to one of these???????


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 12 2007, 08:21 PM~7891159
> *Anyone ever do anything to one of these???????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No but i'd like too! 

I did build this


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 12 2007, 07:27 PM~7891182
> *No but i'd like too!
> 
> I did build this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's prettybadass...........i was thinking of getting the 75 next and doing it


----------



## Linc

i saw that blaser in the store today but bought the new elco instead for some reason and it not even very detailed


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 12 2007, 07:31 PM~7891199
> *i saw that blaser in the store today but bought the new elco instead for some reason and it not even very detailed
> *


damn....that 49 merc i got, has a boom box, laptop, tools, a jack, and a engine stand....nowi need a diorama, any1got one up for sale?????


----------



## Miloh

Lets see if this worked: Don;t know if I'm doing this right or not.





























Miloh.


----------



## BiggC

DAMN!!!! NICE TITS!! LOL

No but really those are great drawings.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 12 2007, 07:34 PM~7891208
> *damn....that 49 merc i got, has a boom box, laptop, tools, a jack, and a engine stand....nowi need a diorama, any1got one up for sale?????
> *


make your own using styrene(spelling) that way you can make it what ever size you'd like and put what you want where you want it! :biggrin: And its more fun to build things your self! :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 12 2007, 07:36 PM~7891226
> *DAMN!!!! NICE TITS!!  LOL
> 
> No but really those are great drawings.
> *



yes they are....lol............


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 12 2007, 07:38 PM~7891232
> *make your own using styrene(spelling) that way you can make it what ever size you'd like and put what you want where you want it! :biggrin:  And its more fun to build things your self! :biggrin:
> *



ok, i'll try....lol............it won't be the best, but i'll come up with something, andpost pics later on, when i start, or finish it, or whatever..........what all should i put in it????


----------



## Linc

I snapped the fram on my 68 elco! the right front corner snapped right off! right up to thr motor mount! I was drilling out the coil spots to put actuall springs in there and the bit caught and snap! It was the last corner to drill to! All other 3 were done! trying to fix it but dont knoe if it will work after.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 12 2007, 07:40 PM~7891245
> *ok, i'll try....lol............it won't be the best, but i'll come up with something, andpost pics later on, when i start, or finish it, or whatever..........what all should i put in it????
> *


just start your own topic and put it there!


Hey Miloh.... nice tits on the third pic! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

damn miloh, how much you have to pay her to pose for you like that :cheesy: LOL, looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

Jayla had her 1st party today, still one to go tomorrow.. poor black eye, lol...









and jaylas grandpa's mustang thats almost finish... watch for this in the later mags


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 12 2007, 09:47 PM~7891282
> *damn miloh, how much you have to pay her to pose for you like that :cheesy: LOL, looks good :thumbsup:
> *


 I been married to one of them for 23 years. The other was done from a photo off the net. just some chick I though was bad ass. You'll have to guess which is which. :biggrin: 

Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@May 11 2007, 02:30 PM~7885379
> *5'11" 227
> were a bunch of fat fucks sitting down building models..LOL :biggrin:
> *


true story i guess......

i'm 5-11 290.... wanna get back down to like 215.... my 87 regal gave me some exersize today.... took it for a little cruise with my brother-in-law and the damn alt. belt snapped off 3 miles from home at the park.... had to walk back home and get my suburban and a new belt.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 07:34 AM~7883246
> *im 300+lbs and i havent had one over 130 yet.
> *


same here.... i like small girls..... just toss em around.... hooked up with several under 5 ft even when i was 240.... in fact, my wifey is 4' 9" and about 100


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 12 2007, 09:55 PM~7891314
> *Jayla had her 1st party today, still one to go tomorrow.. poor black eye, lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and jaylas grandpa's mustang thats almost finish... watch for this in the later mags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww black eye on her B-DAY thats sucks
my girl &I thinks ur babygurl cute 



HAPPY B-DAY BABYGURL 
HAV A GOOOD 1


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 13 2007, 12:14 AM~7891723
> *awww black eye on her B-DAY thats sucks
> my girl &I  thinks ur babygurl cute
> HAPPY B-DAY BABYGURL
> HAV A GOOOD 1
> *


thanks.. shes had the black eye for a few days, she tripped into my knee when i was watchin tv... she was all dirty in the pic from runnin around and ridin around on the go-car with grandpa all day,lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i'm going to bed...... been a post whore tonight....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

got damn!!..... i got pretty toasted..... we all went to my friends brother and started boxin... i was laready tired and had a headache....... shit dude it sucks to get punched in your lower back and stomach... shit hurts when i breath now lol....... i got em sometimes but shiet i hate gettin punched in the gut n shiet... shouldve moved a bit..... but damn i have to breath slow


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sux to be u......


----------



## BiggC

This one's for you Wagon Guy. :biggrin: 

Scale Wagons


----------



## BODINE

WAKE UP EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

nobody on in here this morning... well im out, i got another b-day party today for my daugther :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 13 2007, 09:26 AM~7893270
> *nobody on in  here this morning... well im out, i got another b-day party today for my daugther :biggrin:
> *


b-day and mothers day!!!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 12 2007, 01:57 PM~7889108
> *FUCK IM A SMALL GUY
> *


x2 im 14 . 5, 10 and 124 lbs :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

give baby girl a b-day hug for me tyler....


she looked like she was tired from the excitement of everything around her..


----------



## Ronin

damm ebay it took a whole week to get quick connect couplers


----------



## Sleepy2368

what is the most durable clear coat you can get? I gotta clear coat a helmet


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 13 2007, 02:18 PM~7894658
> *what is the most durable clear coat you can get? I gotta clear coat a helmet
> *


I USE DIAMONT, BUT THAT SHIT COST A PRETTY PENNY. YOU CAN ALSO USE 5-STAR. THEY ARE 2 OF THE BEST ONE'S.


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 13 2007, 02:24 PM~7894682
> *I USE DIAMONT, BUT THAT SHIT COST A PRETTY PENNY.  YOU CAN ALSO USE 5-STAR. THEY ARE 2 OF THE BEST ONE'S.
> *


does that come in spray cans or do you have to have a paint gun?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 13 2007, 02:32 PM~7894719
> *does that come in spray cans or do you have to have a paint gun?
> *


YOU NEED AN AIRBRUSH. BUT SOME PLACES CAN PUT IT IN A CAN 4 U.


----------



## Sleepy2368

cool, thanks... also does anybody know if the duplicolor metalcast colors can pass as a real candy coat?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 13 2007, 02:36 PM~7894736
> *cool, thanks... also does anybody know if the duplicolor metalcast colors can pass as a real candy coat?
> *


THEY AINT CANDY'S. BUT THEY ARE THE NEXT BEST THING TO THEM.


----------



## Sleepy2368

sweet....Thanks for the help Biggs, I'll post some pics when I get it finished... right now I got some pearl flames and a skull on the back(thinking green on the top)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 13 2007, 02:41 PM~7894757
> *sweet....Thanks for the help Biggs, I'll post some pics when I get it finished... right now I got some pearl flames and a skull on the back(thinking green on the top)
> *


N/P HOMIE....  
AND GOOD LUCK !!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2007, 01:33 PM~7893616
> *give baby girl a b-day hug for me tyler....
> she looked like she was tired from the excitement of everything around her..
> *


that pic was at like 3 or somethin, she got up at 8 am and didnt edn up goin to bed till 12:30 am :0 slept all night tho, nice and quiet, we got more pics from today with the cake all over her :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 13 2007, 04:23 PM~7895180
> *that pic was at like 3 or somethin, she got up at 8 am and didnt edn up goin to bed till 12:30 am :0 slept all night tho, nice and quiet, we got more pics from today with the cake all over her  :biggrin:
> *


sweet,

so is she hittin her own switches now?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

76' NOVA


----------



## holly.hoodlum

MY CUTDAWGS...


----------



## Kirby

dope ass nova


----------



## holly.hoodlum

..


----------



## holly.hoodlum

ASTROLADE.....


----------



## hawkeye1777

this shit'll be be cool......... :cheesy:  :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

oops, my bad, that shit is cool.....lol


i meant to say the model car wouldbe cool, stupid me.....lol


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 13 2007, 08:43 PM~7895895
> *76' NOVA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man! You coming to the contest in June in OP?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 13 2007, 07:08 PM~7896031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shit'll be be cool......... :cheesy:    :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Now THAT is a WOMAN! :cheesy: 

Not like that strung out blonde she-male that was posted in here not long ago standing next to that silver body-dropped Tacoma. :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Lovin' that Nova! Don't see those built up as Lowriders too often. I have a '77 Ventura that I plan on building as a Lowrider someday.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

CORGI CAPRICE...


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2007, 08:56 PM~7895646
> *sweet,
> 
> so is she hittin her own switches now?
> *


nope, she'll be hittin the nos switch in the yellow mach 1 im sure... lol.. that things pushin 700 horse :0 full show car tho, he wont drag it  fully chrome engine, things badass..


----------



## Pokey

Nice Glasshouse!


----------



## wagonguy

DAYUM holly hoodlum, your builds are clean!!!!

AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHERE YOU GO WITH THAT ASTROLADE :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

What the hell...why would any1 want to do this....it's a waste of money.....


----------



## Pokey

A fool and his money are soon parted. I'm not that concerned about someone wasting their money to do that shit, I'm more concerned with someone wasting a G-body.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 13 2007, 10:25 PM~7897528
> *A fool and his money are soon parted. I'm not that concerned about someone wasting their money to do that shit, I'm more concerned with someone wasting a G-body.
> *



its just a regal, atleast its not a monte or cutty. :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 13 2007, 10:28 PM~7897552
> *its just a regal,  atleast its not a monte or cutty.  :cheesy:
> *


Just a Regal? Fuck that, a G-body is a G-body, I love all of them. Well, I don't like the GP as much as the others, but I still like them. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 13 2007, 09:02 PM~7896911
> *nope, she'll be hittin the nos switch in the yellow mach 1 im sure... lol.. that things pushin 700 horse :0 full show car tho, he wont drag it  fully chrome engine, things badass..
> *


ahhh shit,i can just see it now,she gonna want a hopper and a hot rod for her first car,

just glad to hear she had fun,,


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 13 2007, 10:08 PM~7897386
> *What the hell...why would any1 want to do this....it's a waste of money.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 


dont remind me this car exists again......


that car is not what i would call good or cool...:twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn what size are those rims?Thank god it is not a monte or a cut hell the rims are cool they is just on the WRONG car.Put them on a FORD.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 13 2007, 10:51 PM~7897697
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> dont remind me this car exists again......
> that car is not what i would call good or cool...:twak:
> *


Damn straight!

All I can think about when I see this monstrosity is those tires, if you can even call those tires. Just looks like big treaded rubber bands. :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 13 2007, 10:52 PM~7897704
> *Damn what size are those rims?Thank god it is not a monte or a cut hell the rims are cool they is just on the WRONG car.Put them on a FORD.
> *


Bad monteman!!! Those rims are NOT COOL! Bite your tongue!


----------



## Tip Slow

I can't talk i had 30 inch rims on a 87 montecarlo LS:nosad:It was cool for a while then i took them off & i realized that shit did not look good.So i had the big springs taken off and the other big shit.Then i put some 13 inch chrome daytons on it.:biggrin: I do not have any pic of it because i sold it before i could take any.


----------



## 79burider

at least it wasnt a malibu !!! plus those brutas blades killed it


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 14 2007, 12:55 AM~7897729
> *Bad monteman!!! Those rims are NOT COOL! Bite your tongue!
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice mali is that yours?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 13 2007, 11:04 PM~7897794
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


 :twak: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 14 2007, 01:19 AM~7897888
> *:twak:
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn :roflmao:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

wut up wut up...... yall talkin bout that regal again..... i dont care too much for blades man and im from texas... i'd ride elbows n vogues over blades.... but d'z b4 anything......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 13 2007, 10:43 PM~7897649
> *Just a Regal? Fuck that, a G-body is a G-body, I love all of them. Well, I don't like the GP as much as the others, but I still like them. :biggrin:
> *



:twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 14 2007, 01:36 AM~7897941
> *wut up wut up...... yall talkin bout that regal again..... i dont care too much for blades man and im from texas... i'd ride elbows n vogues over blades.... but d'z b4 anything......
> *


That's whats up :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 01:35 AM~7898096
> *That's whats up :biggrin:
> *


already! wut it do bryan


----------



## Tip Slow

shit,2 much of nothing waiting for 1ofaknd to send me my montecarloss


----------



## Tip Slow

by the way luiz,my name is byran like BYBY or i said BY to my friend and RAN down the street.


----------



## Tip Slow

So what you been up to luiz?what are you building now


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 02:01 AM~7898142
> *by the way luiz,my name is byran like BYBY or i said BY to my friend and RAN down the street.
> *


lmao...... my bad byran... i knew it was sum shit like that.... hadnt been to that thread in days so.... u gettin sum MC's huh.... thoed bro.... i got one at HB USa i gotta pick up next week....hopefully this week.... i wnted to kick my self for gettin it there cause i found a few for cheap on ebay... what i really wanted was a lak from beto but shit i was in a bad bind and now im good.... but oh well prolly later..... im good now though... u got any projects?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 02:07 AM~7898150
> *So what you been up to luiz?what are you building now
> *


shit man nottin much... jus glad im'a work tomorrow.. hadnt worked in about 3 weeks... but im good well i should say work in a few hours... but i slept all day .... so i cant sleep and ill be good to go still.. anyway as far as projects i had to strip the paint from the body on the 59 i was workin on... everything came out good but that... and im workin on my cutlass too takin off the top border trim and the lower trim off the top to make it a hard top and sanded the 5th wheel... ima make that shit thoed atleast try


----------



## Tip Slow

Not at this time but when he send me my montecarlo im going to turn it into a dancer.didimakeyascream is going to help me out.lets see(details)it's goig to be painted black and im getting a LS clip from scale lows.im gettin blue wires 1014 from betos,going to get some blue tint on the windows.No insides or motor but i am going to put pipes on for a better look.How does it sound?


----------



## Tip Slow

Luiz that sounds nice


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 02:20 AM~7898166
> *Not at this time but when he send me my montecarlo im going to turn it into a dancer.didimakeyascream is going to help me out.lets see(details)it's goig to be painted black and im getting a LS clip from scale lows.im gettin blue wires 1014 from betos,going to get some blue tint on the windows.No insides or motor but i am going to put pipes on for a better look.How does it sound?
> *


very good bro..... i had a few dancers.... i used nothin but high powerd johnsons...... had 4 in each of course....... hook em up to a 9v battery pac and watch them fuckers fly ....... also if you buy chassis buy a few of em as well as motors......... jacksons or johnsons...... the baby's are okay man jus dont put a big charge on em.. and u can buy the everything else at radio shack and u can use the motors they have there.... they aint bad when use to use em... ... but that was me... .. i used nothin but spiderline.... didi is pretty good with that shit too man.... u seen his 1/64's and that micromachine hopper?? that shit is crazy lol.......


----------



## Tip Slow

Hell yah,how high can you get them to hop while there dancing


----------



## rollinoldskoo

go chat at the scalelows page guys...

http://www.scalelows.com/chat/index.php


----------



## Txfleetwood82

i cant remember exactly... but if ur referin to a pancake mines would 5 or more inches something like that... each corner got up fukin high that was with a charged 9v batt pack and the big bad johnsons.... i could get about 3 inches of pancake easily with the standard motors from radio shack or them jacksons....... the baby ones can do good too........... but yeah man that was years ago... so im not sure if the measures are accurate:dunno: but trust me when it pancaked it was high as hell....


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 14 2007, 02:40 AM~7898210
> *go chat at the scalelows page guys...
> 
> http://www.scalelows.com/chat/index.php
> *


gotta register for that ..... im bout to go though...... ill get at ya homie...... pz


----------



## rollinoldskoo

easy as picking a name and password


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum

76' NOVA


----------



## holly.hoodlum

79' MONTE CARLO


----------



## LowandBeyond

Love that van! That novas pretty sweet as well. Deffently different.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

74' CUTLASS


----------



## holly.hoodlum

OG' 
64' IMPALA


----------



## holly.hoodlum

LOST PROJECT....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

LOST PROJECT II ....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

WORKING PROGRESS....

95' CAPRICE









79' CADDY









76' RAGHOUSE w/ 350 tpi


















84' CUTLASS
ruff starting....

















E-Z fix....










































87' CUTLASS w/ monte donor....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

LOST PROJECT III....
70' MONTE CAR-LOW


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## BigPoppa




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 14 2007, 10:39 AM~7898876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 14 2007, 09:39 AM~7898876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I get a email from them too these come in handy


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you can just go to the website and print them. i print six of them then have my mom use three for me and i use three. i just go to different registers and hope i dont get caught


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:28 AM~7883216
> *skinny guy's like thick girl's. but us big guy's love them skinny girl's with big tit's and nice ass's. that's all i seem to get. :biggrin:  i guess Opposites do Attract.
> *


X34 . BUT THE GIRLS HERE DON'T FALL FOR THAT. THEY HAVE TO HAVE A BODY BUILDING MOTHERFUCKER :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 11 2007, 10:28 AM~7883216
> *skinny guy's like thick girl's. but us big guy's love them skinny girl's with big tit's and nice ass's. that's all i seem to get. :biggrin:  i guess Opposites do Attract.
> *


x100 cuz i got a girl today. she let me know sum things that she dont let others know about her titties


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 12:47 PM~7899604
> *x100 cuz i got a girl today. she let me know sum things that she dont let others know about her titties
> *


dude ur 12 yrs old... their aint no 12 yr old bitch that has "tits" let alone a secret about her trainging bra size tits.. go ahead say shes 24 with implants :uh:


----------



## hawkeye1777

Any1 ever think of having a Novice Model Car Club??????


I'd like to make 1

lol


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 12:09 PM~7899764
> *dude ur 12 yrs old... their aint no 12 yr old bitch that has "tits" let alone a secret about her trainging bra size tits.. go ahead say shes 24 with implants :uh:
> *


watch hes gonna say shes like 19 with hey nips peirced. i just seen it coming.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope but i seen somebody was going to say somethin tho


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 01:56 PM~7900095
> *Any1 ever think of having a Novice Model Car Club??????
> I'd like to make 1
> 
> lol
> *


yea low rollerz, and their still goin strong, some of the tightest off the chain models out there.. hit up atx ballin, i think he is the head honcho


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 05:31 PM~7902125
> *yea low rollerz, and their still goin strong, some of the tightest off the chain models out there.. hit up atx ballin, i think he is the head honcho
> *


No it's 88mcls he's the head honcho.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 14 2007, 06:40 PM~7902184
> *No it's 88mcls he's the head honcho.
> *


:roflmao: i knew it was one of em :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

I'll pass...maybe i'll ask a few ppl if they wanna start one with me.....maybe....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dont do it. the same thing that happened to mine will happen to yours trust me. if you do, let me know if you start one


----------



## hawkeye1777

what happened to yours


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice montecarlo


----------



## 408models

:uh:


----------



## S-10sForever

WTF!?!?! those are some wack ass cars 408!!!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 14 2007, 03:51 PM~7902623
> *WTF!?!?! those are some wack ass cars 408!!!!
> *


yeah i know, thats a little too much add ons 4 me.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+May 14 2007, 04:51 PM~7902623-->
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!?!?! those are some wack ass cars 408!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@May 14 2007, 04:55 PM~7902650
> *yeah i know, thats a little too much add ons 4 me.
> *


man yall trippin those are ChikiZokus


----------



## Tip Slow

Yeah WTF,i would rather drive a FORD than that and i HATE FORDS.PLEASE don't nobody talk about these dumb ugly cars again PLEASE.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 14 2007, 04:50 PM~7902619
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one makes me wish i still had my old celica...

i couldnt find a wide body kit...


----------



## BODINE

DAMN those are ugly


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 05:29 PM~7902922
> *this one makes me wish i still had my old celica...
> 
> i couldnt find a wide body kit...
> *


some of those dont have body kits thats pure sawsall action


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what happened to mine, you ask? everybody started clownin on me and atx, then SOMEONE closed th topic down sayin "it got too crowded with dumbass posts. trhe same thing might happen to you


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 14 2007, 05:30 PM~7902926
> *DAMN those are ugly
> *


try havin a celica that body style with a small block chevy in it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that car was built to go fast i just had to tub it so i could fit large enough tires in the rear to keep traction....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 07:32 PM~7902940
> *try havin a celica that body style with a small block chevy in it... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> that car was built to go fast i just had to tub it so i could fit large enough tires in the rear to keep traction....
> *


That sounds nice


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 05:31 PM~7902936
> *some of those dont have body kits thats pure sawsall action
> *


how you think i fit all the work i did on mine in there :biggrin: 

there wasnt hardly any bondo,just sheetmetal quarter panels and partial sheetmetal front fenders,but they werent out that far..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 05:36 PM~7902960
> *That sounds nice
> *


it was i wish i had some pics,ill have to ask my buddy if he has any.....


----------



## radicalplastic09

do you blind old fogeys not see the swatstica(spell check) on the side of the car.


----------



## radicalplastic09

do you blind old fogeys not see the swatstica(spell check) on the side of the car.


----------



## Miloh

I wondered about that my self but was not going to be the first..... You got an answer??

Miloh.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 05:48 PM~7903039
> *do you blind old fogeys not see the swatstica(spell check) on the side of the car.
> *


to anyone that isnt a fucking moron the swastika has nothing to do with hitler and jew extermination as you all percieve. to the japanese,indian and budhist the swastika is a symbol of good luck


----------



## radicalplastic09

hey fucker im not a moron i knew that it wasnt just from hitler and the nazi shit i just thought it was this time :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 07:55 PM~7903062
> *to anyone that isnt a fucking moron the swastika has nothing to do with hitler and jew extermination as you all percieve. to the japanese,indian and budhist the swastika is a symbol of good luck
> *


 Actualy it can mean a lot of things....How do you come to this conclusion?? And I saw no acusations except the one you made.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence

i saw the swastica,i just looked past it to the work done to the car itself


----------



## Miloh

Yeah me too till someone brought it up. then people start calling everybody morons and shit!!!! Shit people, what happend to building models and shairing info.

Miloh.


----------



## vengence

thats what im here for...that and my car club


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 14 2007, 05:57 PM~7903082
> *Actualy it can mean a lot of things....How do you come to this conclusion?? And I saw no acusations except the one you made.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


i didnt 

*radicalplastic09 Posted Today, 05:48 PM
do you blind old fogeys not see the swatstica(spell check) on the side of the car.*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

miloh, youre a wise person i see. never sayin somethin smart on prpose (not that you have or anything), not tryin to start a fight all the time, and speaking of fights, he just tried to prevent one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

WTF is 88mcls talkin about


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 08:09 PM~7903155
> *i didnt
> 
> radicalplastic09  Posted Today, 05:48 PM
> do you blind old fogeys not see the swatstica(spell check) on the side of the car.
> *


 Tho that is suspect and I don't agree with the general overtone of it he didn't call anyone a moron. I am a blind old fogey so I took no offence to that but I am not a moron.

Miloh.


----------



## radicalplastic09

for real this is over the internet you shouldnt really take insults seriously unless their directly pointed at you or its a threat. i dont see why everyone gets their panties in a bunch. i can be ser=ious when need be but when im in a good mood i like to joke around why argue over stupid shit all the time.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 08:16 PM~7903222
> *WTF is 88mcls talkin about
> *


he's showin props leave him alone.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 14 2007, 06:16 PM~7903223
> *Tho that is suspect and I don't agree with the general overtone of it he didn't call anyone a moron. I am a blind old fogey so I took no offence to that but I am not a moron.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


suspect? :uh: only a single track asswipe sees the swastika as a hate symbol on the first sight regardless of its situation


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 14 2007, 06:07 PM~7903142
> *Yeah me too till someone brought it up. then people start calling everybody morons and shit!!!! Shit people, what happend to building models and shairing info.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


this is what im talkin about. basically,GET OFF YOUR ASSES AND BUILD SOME THING, PAINT SOME THING, OR JUST CUT SOME THING!


----------



## Tip Slow

is YOU on your ASS!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ohh okay. so youre standing up using the computer?ok ok. sit your ass down on a chair and build something and get off the computer. how does that sound? we got a deal?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 09:24 PM~7903301
> *ohh okay. so youre standing up using the computer?ok ok. sit your ass down on a chair and build something and get off the computer. how does that sound? we got a deal?
> *


than sign out and get to work, youve been on all day :uh:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 08:18 PM~7903247
> *suspect?  :uh:  only a single track asswipe sees the swastika as a hate symbol on the first sight regardless of its situation
> *


no you dont relize this i have to be on top of that kind of shit first of all because im white and 3/4 german i look at stuff like that because in some odd way i have to have more hatred for neo-nazi's and the shit that happened back in the '30s and '40s then anyone out their because some of those ignorant assholes might have been my ancestors/relatives. im nowhere near proud of it its just that i get testy when things like that come up. im not a single track asswipe either you fucking clown quit puttin names out their like your a fucking gangster over the internet. go check yourself. :uh: im tired of e-thugs.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 06:26 PM~7903308
> *no you dont relize this i have to be on top of that kind of shit first of all because im white and 3/4 german i look at stuff like that because in some odd way i have to have more hatred for neo-nazi's and the shit that happened back in the '30s and '40s then anyone out their because some of those ignorant assholes might have been my ancestors/relatives. im nowhere near proud of it its just that i get testy when things like that come up. im not a single track asswipe either you fucking clown quit puttin names out their like your a fucking gangster over the internet. go check yourself. :uh:  im tired of e-thugs.
> *


dayum.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 06:26 PM~7903307
> *than sign out and get to work, youve been on all day :uh:
> *


why dont you take a look in hoppers & dancers pt2 and see why i havent been building lately


----------



## Tip Slow

What.... little BOY talkin MAN shit.If YOU can't SWOLLOW the DICK don't put it in your mouth.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 06:26 PM~7903308
> *no you dont relize this i have to be on top of that kind of shit first of all because im white and 3/4 german i look at stuff like that because in some odd way i have to have more hatred for neo-nazi's and the shit that happened back in the '30s and '40s then anyone out their because some of those ignorant assholes might have been my ancestors/relatives. im nowhere near proud of it its just that i get testy when things like that come up. im not a single track asswipe either you fucking clown quit puttin names out their like your a fucking gangster over the internet. go check yourself. :uh:  im tired of e-thugs.
> *


you get testy because your 3/4 german and white? shouldnt you be all white? blah the past is just that i could give a shit what happened years ago or what happened days ago 9/11 was just that a day where shit happened aftet that its just like any other day those that hang back never make progress which is why everything is in the fucked up situation that presents itself today.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 06:33 PM~7903359
> *What.... little BOY talkin MAN shit.If YOU can't SWOLLOW the DICK don't put it in your mouth.
> *


 instead of telling me to take a dick out of my mouth, why dont YOU do it little BOY talkin MAN shit.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 08:34 PM~7903374
> *you get testy because your 3/4 german and white? shouldnt you be all white? blah the past is just that i could give a shit what happened years ago or what happened days ago 9/11 was just that a day where shit happened aftet that its just like any other day those that hang back never make progress which is why everything is in the fucked up situation that presents itself today.
> *


i know the 3/4 german and white thing was a dumb ass comment but i noticed after i posted.im tired i haven't been sleeping right. what you mean so your saying 3 million or more people that died for basicly no reason has no effect on you.umm thats called heartlessness oh don't worry i can move on but i won't not keep it in mind.aww fuckit i'm done arguing for the night.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 06:43 PM~7903453
> *i know the 3/4 german and white thing was a dumb ass comment but i noticed after i posted.im tired i haven't been sleeping right. what you mean so your saying 3 million or more people that died for basicly no reason has no effect on you.umm thats called heartlessness oh don't worry i can move on but i won't not keep it in mind.aww fuckit i'm done arguing for the night.
> *


 the settlers and spanish wiped out entire races and cultures ever think about them being racist


----------



## Tip Slow

That lil boy talk lot of shit,i was just proving a point


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7903502
> *the settlers and spanish wiped out entire races and cultures ever think about them being racist
> *


but how long ago was that. Go ask 10 people walking down the road if they know something about the holocaust and after you ask that question ask them about settlers and the spanish wiping out entire races.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+May 14 2007, 09:33 PM~7903358-->
> 
> 
> 
> why dont you take a look in hoppers & dancers pt2 and see why i havent been building lately
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-88mcls_@May 14 2007, 09:15 PM~7903217
> *im waitin to go get some decal paper but i am savin my money for a diamondback bmx or an xbox 360 or a ps3 or another motorcycle. i dunno. i benn puttin my work aside for a while..... cuz things aint goin too well on my all out 64 cuz my front windshield broke
> *


than why would u suggest somethin, tellin people to get off the comp and get to work :uh: i am waitin to get my decal paper BUT savin money for.... im not building anymore cuz my front windshield broke.. :uh: the windshield can hold out, keep building until u really need it, im sure someone has one to give you, u just have to look and ask around


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 08:52 PM~7903545
> *than why would u suggest somethin, tellin people to get off the comp and get to work  :uh: i am waitin to get my decal paper BUT savin money for.... im not building anymore cuz my front windshield broke.. :uh: the windshield can hold out, keep building until u really need it, im sure someone has one to give you, u just have to look and ask around
> *


follow these instructions


----------



## Tip Slow

man he think he hard,you still got that elcaminoSS


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 06:51 PM~7903537
> *but how long ago was that. Go ask 10 people walking down the road if they know something about the holocaust and after you ask that question ask them about settlers and the spanish wiping out entire races.
> *


exactly cause no one gives a shit about them so why should i give a shit about a bunch of jews if no one gives a shit about the Aztecs or the Native Americans


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 08:56 PM~7903590
> *exactly cause no one gives a shit about them so why should i give a shit about a bunch of jews if no one gives a shit about the Aztecs or the Native Americans
> *


its not that they dont give a shit its that the holocaust was probly more recent and taught about more because the horrible ways hitler had the jews killed. do you know what it would be like to walk into a room with your family thinking your taking a shower then deadly gases slowly and painfully kill you. you don't and niether do i. trust me i researched a lot of the things that happened just so i wouldnt get called out on it.i'm not trying to call you out or anything im just sharing knowledge.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

CORGI CAPRICE ....





















































MORE LATER.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## vengence

nice work hoodlum


----------



## SAUL

DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY STILL MAKE THIS MAGAZINE ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDER MODELS


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@May 14 2007, 07:26 PM~7903845
> *DOES ANYBODY KNOW IF THEY STILL MAKE THIS MAGAZINE ITS ALL ABOUT LOWRIDER MODELS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 14 2007, 09:35 PM~7903934
> *nope
> *


which mag did he post i couldn't see pics.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 07:37 PM~7903961
> *which mag did he post i couldn't see pics.
> *


i cant even remember the name but it was a mag from texas


----------



## ElMonte74'

OK ABOUT THOSE UGLY ASS CARS ON THE PAGE. I LIKE THE WHEELS ON THEM CAUSE YOU JUST JACK THEM AND BUILD A MINI TRUCK AND MAKE THEM LOOK LIKE THEY DID IN THE 90'S :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

OH HERES A PIC OF MY NEW DOG. HIS NAME IS OSO (AND FOR SOME OF YOU WHITE FOLK THAT MEANS BEAR :biggrin: )


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7904850
> *OH HERES A PIC OF MY NEW DOG.  HIS NAME IS OSO (AND FOR SOME OF YOU WHITE FOLK THAT MEANS BEAR :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww how cute......


----------



## hawkeye1777

Nice Dog......I'm Gettin a Pitt Bull Next Month, when they're weened...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 14 2007, 11:59 PM~7904943
> *Nice Dog......I'm Gettin a Pitt Bull Next Month, when they're weened...
> *


 :uh: over rated


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 14 2007, 08:53 PM~7904900
> *awww how cute......
> *


SHIT THAT LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER BITS HARD FOR A PUPPY  I WANNA TRAIN HIM TO BE A GUARD DOG


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:04 AM~7904977
> *SHIT THAT LITTLE MOTHERFUCKER BITS HARD FOR A PUPPY  I WANNA TRAIN HIM TO BE A GUARD DOG
> *


looks so innocent tho, what kinda dog is it.. looks sorta like a lab


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:06 PM~7904986
> *looks so innocent tho, what kinda dog is it.. looks sorta like a lab
> *



better watch out, he looks like a shit eater. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 12:08 AM~7905003
> *better watch out,  he looks like a shit eater.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:06 PM~7904986
> *looks so innocent tho, what kinda dog is it.. looks sorta like a lab
> *


INNCOCENT MY ASS HE CHEWED UP SOME OF MY OLD TRANSFORMERS, HOTWHEELS, AND CABLE FOR THE RADIO'S WE HAVE IN THE BACK YARD. IT'S A MIX. I THINK HE'S PART LAB,HOUND,AND SOMETHING ELSE CAUSE HE HAS SOME BIG ARMS AND PAWS. THE PEOPLE WE GOT HIM FROM HAD OTHERS JUST LIKE HIM GIVING THEM AWAY FOR FREE AND THE ONE'S THEY HAD LEFT THEY WHERE GONNA LET THEM GO IN THE BOONDOCKS.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:10 AM~7905023
> *INNCOCENT MY ASS HE CHEWED UP SOME OF MY OLD TRANSFORMERS, HOTWHEELS, AND CABLE FOR THE RADIO'S WE HAVE IN THE BACK YARD.  IT'S A MIX.  I THINK HE'S PART LAB,HOUND,AND SOMETHING ELSE CAUSE HE HAS SOME BIG ARMS AND PAWS.  THE PEOPLE WE GOT HIM FROM HAD OTHERS JUST LIKE HIM GIVING THEM AWAY FOR FREE AND THE ONE'S THEY HAD LEFT THEY WHERE GONNA LET THEM GO IN THE BOONDOCKS.
> *


labs have big legs and paws... they get pretty nice sized  and a freebie, cant beat that, the last dog i got was free, but he only had 3 legs


----------



## wagonguy

i just got my half pit, half boxer, quarter golden retreiver a week or two ago, ill get pics when i can :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 15 2007, 12:12 AM~7905046
> *i just got my half pit, half boxer, quarter golden retreiver a week or two ago, ill get pics when i can :biggrin:
> *


u name him oscar?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7905042
> *labs have big legs and paws... they get pretty nice sized  and a freebie, cant beat that, the last dog i got was free, but he only had 3 legs
> *



:0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Was his name "tri pod"?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:14 PM~7905060
> *u name him oscar?
> *



nope... i names him NOVA !!! :cheesy:

i love my nova.... (dog and soon to be ride)


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7905042
> *labs have big legs and paws... they get pretty nice sized  and a freebie, cant beat that, the last dog i got was free, but he only had 3 legs
> *


  . SHIT ARE HOUSE IS MOSTLY CATS. CAUSE THEIRS 5 CATS AND 16 CATS BURIED OUTSIDE (SOME DIED CAUSE THEY WHERE KITTENS AND WEREN'T TAKEN CARE OF BY THEIR MOTHER AND OTHER WHERE HIT BY ASS HOLES WHO THINK IT'S FUNNY RUNNING OVER CATS OR OTHER ANIMALS :angry: )


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 12:14 AM~7905066
> *:0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Was his name "tri pod"?
> *


nope buddi :biggrin: i was wantin a boston terrior for awhile but didnt want to drop 500 bucks on one, so i had my sis ask around, and here came the 3 legged shit movin in with us.. u couldnt tell he had 3 legs unless u were on the funny side of him.. he was a crazy lil thing.. he got in a fight with a pit, the lil dog clamped on to his neck and was swingin, the pit was tryin to bite him and couldnt get him :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:16 AM~7905081
> * .  SHIT ARE HOUSE IS MOSTLY CATS.  CAUSE THEIRS 5 CATS AND 16 CATS BURIED OUTSIDE (SOME DIED CAUSE THEY WHERE KITTENS AND WEREN'T TAKEN CARE OF BY THEIR MOTHER AND OTHER WHERE HIT BY ASS HOLES WHO THINK IT'S FUNNY RUNNING OVER CATS OR OTHER ANIMALS :angry: )
> *


thats sad, my buddy hates cats, when he was younger he went to juvy for tie'n a rope to their legs and to a brick and throwin it in the pond :roflmao: not funny but it is


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:17 PM~7905093
> *nope buddi :biggrin: i was wantin a boston terrior for awhile but didnt want to drop 500 bucks on one, so i had my sis ask around, and here came the 3 legged shit movin in with us.. u couldnt tell he had 3 legs unless u were on the funny side of him.. he was a crazy lil thing.. he got in a fight with a pit, the lil dog clamped on to his neck and was swingin, the pit was tryin to bite him and couldnt get him :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

dropped 500 on this rat terrior when i turnd 18, lease was up, he was stayin at my moms, got out of the fence, and ended up gettin hit by a car, not even a year old :tears: his name was buddi also


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7905109
> *thats sad, my buddy hates cats, when he was younger he went to juvy for tie'n a rope to their legs and to a brick and throwin it in the pond :roflmao: not funny but it is
> *


EH KINDA. I WOULD LAUGH AT THEM WHEN THEY WHERE TIED UP BUT THE THROWING THEM IN THE POND PART, LETS JUST SAY IF HE DID THAT AROUND ME HE WOULD HAVE GOTTEN HIS ASS KICKED BECAUSE OF IT. WHEN MY DAD WAS IN JAIL A GUY HURT A KITTEN BUY MAING IT COME TO THE GATE AND TIEING A STRING AROUND THE CATS PAW AND ALMOST BROKE IT'S ARM. MY ALMOST KICKED HIS TEETH IN FOR DOING IT.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:22 PM~7905138
> *dropped 500 on this rat terrior when i turnd 18, lease was up, he was stayin at my moms, got out of the fence, and ended up gettin hit by a car, not even a year old :tears: his name was buddi also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:tears: DAMN MOST OF THE CATS WE HAD THAT WHERE HIT WEREN'T EVEN A YEAR OLD EITHER


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:23 AM~7905151
> *EH KINDA.  I WOULD LAUGH AT THEM WHEN THEY WHERE TIED UP BUT THE THROWING THEM IN THE POND PART, LETS JUST SAY IF HE DID THAT AROUND ME HE WOULD HAVE GOTTEN HIS ASS KICKED BECAUSE OF IT.  WHEN MY DAD WAS IN JAIL A GUY HURT A KITTEN BUY MAING IT COME TO THE GATE AND TIEING A STRING AROUND THE CATS PAW AND ALMOST BROKE IT'S ARM.  MY ALMOST KICKED HIS TEETH IN FOR DOING IT.
> *


he tried that shit in jail with the cat? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:25 AM~7905173
> *:tears: DAMN MOST OF THE CATS WE HAD THAT WHERE HIT WEREN'T EVEN A YEAR OLD EITHER
> *


terriors are funny as hell, when they get excited, they run around the house all crazy and shit, cant even catch them, they do the same path everytime, in our apartment we had him in, the carpet was torn up where he had ran so many times, looked like a truck would do in a field :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7905175
> *he tried that shit in jail with the cat?  :0
> *


YEP IT WOULD COME TO THE GATE CAUSE HE WOULD HAVE A PEICE OF MEAT FROM LUNCH AND HE WOULD HAVE IT COME TO THE GATE AND WHEN IT REACHED TO GET HE WOULD TIE THE STRING AROUND THE PAW AND YANK AS HARD AS HE COULD :angry:


----------



## Pokey

I want to get another dog. I had a German Shephard named Max, he died a little over a year ago.  He was 14 years old, had him since he was 8 weeks old.





































As you can see, my daughter LOVED him. She still tells me all the time that she misses him and wants him back. 

I had all kinds of dogs growing up, but after having a German Shephard, I don't want any other kind of dog. He was the most well tempered, well mannered dog I've ever known. Only problem is, we don't have enough room for a big dog like him right now. So I guess I won't be getting another dog until we get a bigger house, with a bigger yard. because I won't get another dog unless it's a German Shephard.

My daughter does have a cat though, her name is Sassy,


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 12:28 AM~7905197
> *YEP IT WOULD COME TO THE GATE CAUSE HE WOULD HAVE A PEICE OF MEAT FROM LUNCH AND HE WOULD HAVE IT COME TO THE GATE AND WHEN IT REACHED TO GET HE WOULD TIE THE STRING AROUND THE PAW AND YANK AS HARD AS HE COULD :angry:
> *


 :angry: thats pretty wrong, poor little pussy :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 06:47 AM~7899604
> *x100 cuz i got a girl today. she let me know sum things that she dont let others know about her titties
> *


how long did it take you to blow her up????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2007, 12:31 AM~7905249
> *how long did it take you to blow her up????
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 09:28 PM~7905213
> *:angry:  thats pretty wrong, poor little pussy  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH. I FOUND A KITTEN ACROSS THE STREET IT HAD A REAL BAD EAR INFECTION BECAUSE OF IT HIS HEAD TILTED TO THE LEFT BECAUSE OF IT. WE HAD FOR ABOUT A WEEK AND THEIR WAS TERRIBLE STORMS THAT WEEK SO HE HID FROM THE RAIN AND BECAUSE OF HIM HIDING HE COULDN'T GO AND GET HIS FOOD SO HE WOUND UP DYING BECAUSE OF STARVATION :tears: . NICE SHEPHARD POKEY. MY BROTHERS HOMIE HAD 2 THE WHERE GOOD DOGS I ALWAYS WANTED ONE.


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn man thats jacked up,hell i had a lab/rotwiler.his name was indo and i loved him,man one day i went in the backyard a mountianlion got ahold to him.i was so pissed off.5 days later i saw the lion again i got my ak47 and killed that bitch and i pissed on it.that for indo bitch.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 11:32 PM~7905733
> *Damn man thats jacked up,hell i had a lab/rotwiler.his name was indo and i loved him,man one day i went in the backyard a mountianlion got ahold to him.i was so pissed off.5 days later i saw the lion again i got my ak47 and killed that bitch and i pissed on it.that for indo bitch.
> *


Sure sounds like a true story! :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 15 2007, 02:18 AM~7905970
> *Sure sounds like a true story!  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777

any1 want the rest of the shit got up for sale/trade??????


10 shipped or a kit


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 14 2007, 11:18 PM~7905970
> *Sure sounds like a true story!  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I go hunting for wolverines in alaska. I used my freaking 12 gauge, GOSH! :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 12:22 AM~7905985
> *I go hunting for wolverines in alaska.  I used my freaking 12 gauge,  GOSH!  :biggrin:
> *


ahahha


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol


----------



## Tip Slow

why you trying to start some shit man,hell i have'nt said anything out of the way.I don't give a FUCK what you belive and what you don't belive ok.bag the FUCK OFF ok man


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 11:26 PM~7906004
> *why you trying to start some shit man,hell i have'nt said anything out of the way.I don't give a FUCK what you belive and what you don't belive ok.bag the FUCK OFF ok man
> *


who are you talking to???


----------



## Tip Slow

im talkin to 87burb


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 12:26 AM~7906004
> *why you trying to start some shit man,hell i have'nt said anything out of the way.I don't give a FUCK what you belive and what you don't belive ok.bag the FUCK OFF ok man
> *


Sure, no problem. Just one question, how exactly will i "bag the fuck off"? Not too sure what that means.

On a serious note, could you shoot me a liger? I'd like to have one to display next to my unicorn on the wall.


----------



## Tip Slow

what i mean,i mean close your fuckin mouth and if you do not at lease keep my fuckin name out of it.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 12:47 AM~7906079
> *what i mean,i mean close your fuckin mouth and if you do not at lease keep my fuckin name out of it.
> *


Lmao, just mind your own youngin. You got pics of this mountian lion?


----------



## Tip Slow

Hell nah this was over 2 years ago and besides i went to jail for it because where i stay at it is illegal to shoot things like that.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 12:53 AM~7906092
> *Hell nah this was over 2 years ago and besides i went to jail for it because where i stay at it is illegal to shoot things like that.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You're funny.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 14 2007, 11:44 PM~7906067
> *Sure, no problem. Just one question, how exactly will i "bag the fuck off"? Not too sure what that means.
> 
> On a serious note, could you shoot me a liger? I'd like to have one to display next to my unicorn on the wall.
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn, this post was only like 510 pages earlier.............we post too much random shit......lol...BTW....87burb, i saw a liger once, i'll find it a get it for ya sometime.... lol ....


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 15 2007, 12:57 AM~7906097
> *damn, this post was only like 510 pages earlier.............we post too much random shit......lol...BTW....87burb, i saw a liger once, i'll find it a get it for ya sometime.... lol ....
> *


If you get me one, i'll pay shipping! lmao!


----------



## Tip Slow

i do not have no beef with you man,im just here to get info and see pics and show my pics when i get done with them.


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 14 2007, 11:58 PM~7906104
> *If you get me one, i'll pay shipping! lmao!
> *


but u also need to pay 50 for killing, and like 100 for getting the taxidermy to stuff it, maybe more, so they don't report me killing a "indangered species"

lol


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 01:00 AM~7906106
> *i do not have no beef with you man,im just here to get info and see pics and show my pics when i get done with them.
> *


Ah i'm just givin ya shit. You can make up all the stories about mountian lions you want. I just had to call you out on that. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

im not makin up shit man,i got respect for you i just want you to understand that.i know it sounds fishy but it is true.i had to do 1 month in jail for that.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 02:17 AM~7906162
> *im not makin up shit man,i got respect for you i just want you to understand that.i know it sounds fishy but it is true.i had to do 1 month in jail for that.
> *



Frist off ON A REAL NOTE ! DId you do a month or did you do 30 days ? answer that before i make you feel stupid !


----------



## Tip Slow

a month is 30 days


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 02:22 AM~7906182
> *a month is 30 days
> *


Not every month has 30 days in it, some have 31 days and 28 or 29 days depending on the year. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 12:22 AM~7906182
> *a month is 30 days
> *


not every month. 


But I don't get. You got jail time for killing a animal, but nothing for having the ak47?


----------



## Tip Slow

Nah i got people in the law they got me out of a bad problem.I was going to do between 1-2 years in a fed pen.But luck was on my side my sister is a judge she let me off easy man


----------



## Pokey

Hold on a sec, let me go get my hip-waders.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well THEN YOUR FULL SHIT ! Any court gives a full set of dates ! From time served to a release date ! I BEEN LOCKED UP A FEW TIMES SON ! 


Around here ( K.C.MO) if you are convicted of shotting any animal its 5,000 to 25,000 dallor fine and or up to 5 yrs in prison ! 

So in a front of a judge you plied NOT GULTY it would have went to trail 10,000 plus dallors you don't have ( OR WILL NEVER SEE ! or you took the GUILTY charge and said you did it in self defense ! 

That would leave you still with a fine and some time ! But my life story of WORKING OF THE STATE You dont do a month ! They brake it down as to trems ! OK say you got the 5 years = 60months = 1800 days ! You take that against comm, service which you have to put in 40 hours of work for 1 day of lock up time ! YOU SEE THE POINT YET ! 


Your full of shit ! Even a drunk driver hit with a DUI 3 times has to spend 120 days lock up ! NOT 4MONTHS ! 

I did a 117 days for possion of a fire arm and was ass. to a dope deal gone bad ! Which left 2 shot and i was caught driving from the sence ! If you can't add the numbers i put down for you Then i will add them for you ! <span style='color:red'>SO SHUT THE HELL UP AND STOP MAKING UP STORIES !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 14 2007, 09:32 PM~7906208
> *Nah i got people in the law they got me out of a bad problem.I was going to do between 1-2 years in a fed pen.But luck was on my side my sister is a judge she let me off easy man
> *


damn..... this story's gettin better and better..... keep going.... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Tip Slow

Hold on it ant going down like that pimp.Fo one i don't live in K.C.MO i live at the BOTTOM of IL.i live in a small town not a big city.everybody know each other in this town.in my town you can get off easy because don't nobody give a shit around here.like i said if you could see the damn WORDS my sister i s judge she do me a favor i do her a favor simple as that


----------



## LowandBeyond

I love story time! :biggrin: 

This must be a non fiction story!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 02:47 AM~7906241
> *Hold on it ant going down like that pimp.Fo one i don't live in K.C.MO i live at the BOTTOM of IL.i live in a small town not a big city.everybody know each other in this town.in my town you can get off easy because don't nobody give a shit around here.like i said if you could see the damn WORDS my sister i s judge she do me a favor i do her a favor simple as that
> *



So you mean cause your sister is worthless and she lets you off cause your her brother ! Now something tells me thats not right ! So lets say you  find your self in a spot ! Your can't pull girls your own age so you hide out at the playground ! Thats ok to be a petafile cause if you do oyur sister a favor she do you a favor! HIM I never been in a little town in IL. but something tells me that wouldn't a good thing to do ! BUt then again this small town might only have 1 last name ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 02:53 AM~7906253
> *So  you  mean  cause    your  sister  is    worthless  and  she  lets  you  off  cause    your  her  brother  !  Now  something  tells  me  thats  not  right !  So  lets  say  you    find  your  self    in  a  spot  !  Your  can't  pull  girls    your  own  age  so  you  hide  out  at  the  playground  !    Thats  ok    to  be  a    petafile  cause    if  you  do  oyur  sister  a  favor    she  do  you  a  favor!  HIM    I  never  been in  a  little  town in  IL.  but    something  tells  me  that  wouldn't  a  good  thing  to  do !    BUt  then  again    this  small  town  might    only  have  1  last  name  ?
> *



SOORY DID I SAY WORTHLESS ! I meant JUDGE ! 


Cleck can you strike that last comment from record please !


----------



## Tip Slow

my sister is not worthless,and the small town is called CAIRO come see me sometime


----------



## LowandBeyond

mountain lions in southern Ill?? Your sisters a big time judge that lets you walk?? You busted a cap in that mountian lion with a AK?? You got your shit pushed in for 1 month?? All months have 30 days??


----------



## Tip Slow

no my shit did not get pushed in.i did not go to the fed pen i went to the town jail.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 02:59 AM~7906265
> *mountain lions in southern Ill??  Your sisters a big time judge that lets you walk??  You busted a cap in that mountian lion with a AK??  You got your shit pushed in for 1 month??  All months have 30 days??
> *



Sorry guys ! If LOWS comment has you puzzled you should have seen the Question !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:02 AM~7906266
> *no my shit did not get pushed in.i did not go to the fed pen i went to the town jail.
> *



YEA ! It was already packed before he went in !


----------



## Tip Slow

Fuck you man i had mad respect for you but you cross the FUCKIN line man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

tell me another story...... you're good


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 15 2007, 01:03 AM~7906268
> *YEA !    It  was  already  packed  before    he  went  in  !
> *



had to take a carton of smokes with him. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

whatever dude


----------



## Tip Slow

i don't smoke cigs i smoke WEED.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 01:04 AM~7906270
> *Fuck you man i had mad respect for you but you cross the FUCKIN line man
> *


Yeah Mini, you crossed the line! Now he's gonna bust a cap in your ass with his AK, and then he's gonna piss on you!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:04 AM~7906270
> *Fuck you man i had mad respect for you but you cross the FUCKIN line man
> *



Hey i am still in MO ! I didn't cross the line yet !

Oh if you ment the line as meaning your shit got packed in Then i am sorry ! I some to have the gift of BE A SMART ASS and it works well when you catch some one tring to feed others BULLSHIT!


If thats what you meant by crossing the line ?


----------



## Tip Slow

hahahahaha DAMN!!!!!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 01:06 AM~7906278
> *i don't smoke cigs i smoke WEED.
> *


See kids, THIS is why you don't do drugs!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 15 2007, 01:06 AM~7906279
> *Yeah Mini, you crossed the line! Now he's gonna bust a cap in your ass with his AK, and then he's gonna piss on you!
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey..... can't you guys leave *"BRIAN"* alone.... :twak: :twak: 





















he might bust out his AK.....
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Tip Slow

No the repsect i had for you is.man i like your cars and shit but you just talk too much SHIT!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 01:08 AM~7906283
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't laugh man! You're next, he's gonna push your shit in, and then his sister is gonna get him off!


----------



## Pokey

Oh damn Byran, I'm sorry. I hope I didn't cross the line too! :0


----------



## Tip Slow

The name is BYRAN


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 15 2007, 01:10 AM~7906289
> *Don't laugh man! You're next, he's gonna push your shit in, and then his sister is gonna get him off!
> *



where I live, noone either see's what I kill, nor do they care. :biggrin: People come up missing where I'm from and never heard of again. :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 15 2007, 03:11 AM~7906291
> *Oh damn Byran, I'm sorry. I hope I didn't cross the line too! :0
> *


Nah you cool to me.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 03:13 AM~7906295
> *where I live,  noone either see's what I kill, nor do they care.  :biggrin:    People come up missing where I'm from and never heard of again.  :0
> *


people come up missing here to,around here it's don't ask don't tell


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:05 AM~7906275
> *whatever dude
> 
> MY  SISTERS  A    JUDGE    THAT    LETS  ME  OFF  !    I    HAVE    AN  ILLEGAL  AK-47 !    I    SHOT    MOUNTAIN  LOINS  !  I  SMOKE  WEED  !  AND  I  LIVE  IN  CAIRO, IL !
> 
> 
> I  am  not  to    smart  !  I  posted  all  this    info  cause    my  blood  line    is    all  screwed  up  ever  sence  the    inbreeding    starting  in  1970  !  Last  i  checked  i  think  my    oldest  sister  is  still  Grandma  and  Uncle  Bobby    is  my  real  dad !  I  am  not  to  sure  !    Cause  Uncle  Bobby  and  Jim  Bob    seam  to  take  a  lot    baths  in  Creek  together !  I  think  Uncle  Bobby    Likes  boys !  I  member  last  week  I  woke  up  and    He  said  i  was  sick  and  he  took    my  Tempature !  He  said  it  worked  better  from  behind  and  to  get the  correct    reading  it  had  to  go  in  and  out  !  MAN    he  did  that    alot !  I  still  am  walking  funny  !  OH  But  lets  not  for get  !
> 
> I  POSTED  ALL  THIS  UP  SO    YOU  ALL  KNOW  THAT  I  AM  A  FLAKE  !
> *



Did this post get deleted ? LOL !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:11 AM~7906292
> *The name is BYRAN
> *



SORRY CARLA ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:15 AM~7906303
> *people come up missing here to,EXPLAINS WHY YOUR SHIT ALWAYS PACKED ! </span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Tip Slow

it's a bunch of BULLSHIT i don't even have a uncle bobby or jim.Besided im black BITCHES


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:23 AM~7906320
> *it's a bunch of BULLSHIT i don't even have a uncle bobby or jim.Besided im black BITCHES*



Whats being black got to do with liken it up the fudge pocket ! Haven't you ever seen BEAT IT ! OR what I ment Micheal Fagson ! 

Wait Its Micheal Jackson ! I know he's white now but he was born black man ! :cheesy:


----------



## Tip Slow

See noresponce


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:27 AM~7906329
> *See noresponce
> *



DUDE ! Are you high right now ! Look above this post then count to 1 ! You do that correst you will see a post ! Come back when you notice it ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

No SHIT!!!! and whats being black got to do with it.let me tell you us blacks around here can damn near get away with anything DUMBASSES


----------



## Tip Slow

You talk alot of shit but it don;t be about nothing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:29 AM~7906334
> *No SHIT!!!! and whats being black got to do with it.let me tell you us blacks around here can damn near get away with anything DUMBASSES
> *



YEP ! just wait till dark ! Keep your eyes and mouth shut and noone knows your there ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:30 AM~7906335
> *You talk alot of shit but it don;t be about nothing.
> *



I thought it was about you ! SO your saying your about nothing ! I guess you right ! I wont disagree with you on this 1 !


----------



## Tip Slow

No now it is about you bitch matter a fact im loggin off so i can go pick up my kids they need me have a good day bitch


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 03:38 AM~7906346
> *No now it is about you bitch matter a fact im loggin off so i can go pick up my kids they need me have a good day bitch
> *




I know your full of shit now ! I thought you said you were black ! LOL ! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

hno: hno: shit got deep up in here. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## LowandBeyond

dude, you have some sick shit!!! You need you a build topic so everyone can see it. Alot of them get over looked in the randum thread. Too much bullshit going on in here. 

Start you a topic with all those badass rides. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 12:07 AM~7906445
> *dude,  you have some sick shit!!!  You need you a build topic so everyone can see it.  Alot of them get over looked in the randum thread.  Too much bullshit going on in here.
> 
> Start you a topic with all those badass rides.  :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 04:07 AM~7906445
> *dude,  you have some sick shit!!!  You need you a build topic so everyone can see it.  Alot of them get over looked in the randum thread.  Too much bullshit going on in here.
> 
> Start you a topic with all those badass rides.  :cheesy:
> *


x3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 14 2007, 09:12 PM~7905046
> *i just got my half pit, half boxer, quarter golden retreiver a week or two ago, ill get pics when i can :biggrin:
> *


that's 1 1/4 dog bro, it have an extra tail or leg or something?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@May 15 2007, 12:47 AM~7906241
> *Hold on it ant going down like that pimp.Fo one i don't live in K.C.MO i live at the BOTTOM of IL.i live in a small town not a big city.everybody know each other in this town.in my town you can get off easy because don't nobody give a shit around here.like i said if you could see the damn WORDS my sister i s judge she do me a favor i do her a favor simple as that
> *


this must be her?

http://members.aol.com/cairocourt/top1.htm

Mark M. Boie, 
Mark H. Clarke 
Ronald R. Eckiss 
Terry J. Foster 
Michael J. Henshaw 
E. D. Kimmel (a) 
Brocton D. Lockwood (a)
Donald Lowery 
Paul S. Murphy 
George Oros 
Phillip G. Palmer, Sr. 
William G. Schwartz 
Thomas H. Jones (a) 
William Henry Wilson (a) 
Stephen L. Spomer 
Bruce D. Stewart 
David W. Watt, Jr. 
James R. Williamson 
Rodney Clutts (a)
Kimberly L. Dahlen (a) 
John Allen Speroni (a)


----------



## kansascutty

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 15 2007, 07:34 AM~7907114
> *this must be her?
> 
> http://members.aol.com/cairocourt/top1.htm
> 
> Mark M. Boie,
> Mark H. Clarke
> Ronald R. Eckiss
> Terry J. Foster
> Michael J. Henshaw
> E. D. Kimmel (a)
> Brocton D. Lockwood (a)
> Donald Lowery
> Paul S. Murphy
> George Oros
> Phillip G. Palmer, Sr.
> William G. Schwartz
> Thomas H. Jones (a)
> William Henry Wilson (a)
> Stephen L. Spomer
> Bruce D. Stewart
> David W. Watt, Jr.
> James R. Williamson
> Rodney Clutts (a)
> Kimberly L. Dahlen (a)
> John Allen Speroni (a)
> *


That has to be her since Kimberly is such a popular name in the black community. 
:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

forgot to throw up the cake pic, this was from sunday :cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 09:01 AM~7907620
> *forgot to throw up the cake pic, this was from sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


aww....she's so cute


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 15 2007, 09:01 AM~7907620
> *forgot to throw up the cake pic, this was from sunday :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHE GIVING YOU THE WTF YOU LOOKING AT FACE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 03:25 PM~7908996
> *SHE GIVING YOU THE WTF YOU LOOKING AT FACE :biggrin:
> *


she was a mess even longer after that, its more like the wtf u make me do look, lol


----------



## Project59

Not that I miss him!! but what ever happend to that Lownslow ***!!!! seems the last time him and I got into it I haven't seen him on here all that often!!! :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 15 2007, 06:02 PM~7910468
> *Not that I miss him!! but what ever happend to that Lownslow ***!!!! seems the last time him and I got into it I haven't seen him on here all that often!!! :dunno:
> *



His still here his name is Ronin NOW !


----------



## Project59

Ahhh so Ive heard lol!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

pancho is this everything you want


----------



## 408models

*IT'S CALLED PM'S*


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2007, 04:48 PM~7910771
> *IT'S CALLED PM'S
> *


mines fucked up :angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 15 2007, 03:50 PM~7910781
> *mines fucked up :angry:
> *


how is that????


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2007, 04:54 PM~7910811
> *how is that????
> *


dunno it wont let me send


----------



## 408models

does it say the his mail box is full??


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 15 2007, 04:56 PM~7910819
> *does it say the his mail box is full??
> *


no it doesnt even send it my screen just refreshes back to the pm box


----------



## ElMonte74'

OK SO TODAY I WAS MAKING SURE EVERYTHING ON MY MONTE'S ENGINE WAS STRAIGHT AND SO I HAD TO MOVE THE CYLINDER HEAD AND IT WOULDN'T COME OFF SO I GOT MY XACTO KNIFE AND PUT IT UNDER AN OPENING AND STARTED MOVING IT IN AND UP. AND IT WOULDN'T COME OFF SO I PUT MUSCLE INTO IT TO GET IT OFF AND WELL IT CAME OFF AND THE BLADE WOUND UP IN MY FINGER, AND AND IT OPENED UP A FLESH WOUND AND BLEEDING REALLY BAD NO IT WOUND UP IN MY FINGER NAIL. YEAH BUT IT WAS JUST THE TIP THAT WENT INTO THE NAIL SO IT'S A SMALL CUT BUT HURTS LIKE A BITCH


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn, bro...


----------



## hawkeye1777

u gonna get pics???


----------



## hawkeye1777

I don'tknow if any has checked out the modeler wanted ads, but every1 seems to be here, and in the all out build off, so......any1 got a older VW BUG kit for sale doe like 12 or 13 shipped?????


----------



## ElMonte74'

UMMMM.................................................................................I COULD BUT THE PICS WOULD COME OUT FUZZY CAUSE IT'S KINDA A SMALL PUNCTURE WOUND SINCE THE BLADE WENT DOWN ABOUT AN INCH.


----------



## hawkeye1777

oh....nevermind then.........fuzzy pics suck!!!

lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

YEAH THEY DO IF YOU EXPLAIN WHATS THEIR. AND PLUS I HAVE RED PAINT ALL OVER MY HANDS AND A PAPER TOWEL SO IT WOULD LOOK LIKE IT WAS BLEEDING REALLY BAD :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol.......


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 05:50 PM~7911160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol.....what kit(s) are you doin for the buil off, idon't think i saw it....


----------



## ElMonte74'

LETS SEE I'M DOING A 76 CAPRICE, 1950 CHEVY STEPSIDE, '70 MONTE CARLO, AND PROBALLY A 59 IMPALA


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats a bunch


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 15 2007, 06:03 PM~7911264
> *LETS SEE I'M DOING A 76 CAPRICE, 1950 CHEVY STEPSIDE, '70 MONTE CARLO,  AND PROBALLY A 59 IMPALA
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 15 2007, 07:03 PM~7911726
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hawkeye1777

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## rollinoldskoo

reminds me of this rap video i saw before.... forget who... maybe big tymers..... the guy was mowing his lawn on 13's....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2007, 08:23 PM~7912387
> *reminds me of this rap video i saw before.... forget who... maybe big tymers..... the guy was mowing his lawn on 13's....
> *



Shit, that lawnmower is the best thing I see in the pic. Lets see, theres a stock escort, stock blazer, stock dodge truck, stock GP, a probe with a 8 foot wing, and a regal laying on its side. :uh: fuck kinda show is that? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 15 2007, 11:23 PM~7912387
> *reminds me of this rap video i saw before.... forget who... maybe big tymers..... the guy was mowing his lawn on 13's....
> *


i know which vid ur talkin about, its big tymers.. i cant rmember the name of the song tho.. got everything in my mommas name, blah blah blah, cuz im so fly.. im thinkin its so fly or somethin like that


----------



## bad news

does any body have pics of a escalade made in to a 2 door truck ? please i saw it and i cant seem to find it


----------



## LowandBeyond

Viewing Profile: SCOOBY SNACKS
SCOOBY SNACKS



Ha! Picture That 1



Member Group: Members
Joined: Nov 2005 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 16 2007, 01:54 AM 
Total Cumulative Posts 2,879 
( 5.4 posts per day / 0.08% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 2109 posts / 93% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Apr 28, 2007 - 01:55 PM 
Status (Offline) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Private 

Information 
Home Page No Information 
Birthday 26 July 1990 
Location charlotte,N.C 
Interests No Information 
Additional Information 
Car Club No Information 






Wheres this fucker been? Still on vacation? I'm still waiting on my trade to come thru.


----------



## hawkeye1777

....


----------



## hawkeye1777

any help??


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 15 2007, 11:57 PM~7913657
> *....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not really a good pic, but it'salli could find!!!


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 15 2007, 10:46 PM~7913633
> *does any body have pics of a escalade made in to a 2 door truck ? please i saw it and i cant seem to find it
> *


 oohhh iam sorry its a model ! some one post it


----------



## Sleepy2368

> _Originally posted by bad news_@May 15 2007, 11:46 PM~7913633
> *does any body have pics of a escalade made in to a 2 door truck ? please i saw it and i cant seem to find it
> *


it's usually the other way around... a truck made to look like a caddy using the escy front end, I remember seeing one done up not too long ago... maybe Biggs or Beto??? but anyway I've seen pics of one being done up in 1:1, you just cut the front end/hood/partial fenders and graft it onto the truck of choice


----------



## modeltech

actually they usually dont cut to much. the escalades and gmc's/chevies are the same platform and chassis!! the core supports and fenders, grills, hood, bumpers and brackets are unbolted from the one and bolted on to the other!! some minor bodywork here and there but, mostly a bolt on!! on the 1:1's!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*DIDN'T KNOW SJPD WAS ON THIS SITE ALSO* :angry: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 16 2007, 04:45 PM~7917911
> *DIDN'T KNOW SJPD WAS ON THIS SITE ALSO :angry:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Tip Slow

damn that truck look good


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 16 2007, 04:40 AM~7914197
> *it's usually the other way around... a truck made to look like a caddy using the escy front end, I remember seeing one done up not too long ago... maybe Biggs or Beto???  but anyway I've seen pics of one being done up in 1:1, you just cut the front end/hood/partial fenders and graft it onto the truck of choice
> *


well i know you could that but there was one where they took the suv and took the rear door and made it the rear window and molded and so on ! i was just wondering if some one knows where the build up at


----------



## miniz2001

are there any sites that have detailed instruction on putting hydros on a model?


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by miniz2001_@May 16 2007, 07:49 PM~7919026
> *are there any sites that have detailed instruction on putting hydros on a model?
> *


Are we talking working, or nonworking? If you want nonworking it's pretty much just like a real car only smaller. But if you need some help on that check out the stuff in Here

As far as working you'd have to do a search on it.


----------



## bad news

there was a web site i saw on here with alot of info and detail pics on how to it started with a c


----------



## miniz2001

yeah, i'm talkin about working hydros'. dancer preferably. i know i need 4 motors, 4 switches, 6-volt battery, speaker wire, and string. i just don't know exactly how it all goes together. i've been trying to google it and other sites but it's not workin out. i know there are "kits" but i already have the stuff needed, just not the instructions.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by miniz2001_@May 16 2007, 08:16 PM~7919238
> *yeah, i'm talkin about working hydros'. dancer preferably. i know i need 4 motors, 4 switches, 6-volt battery, speaker wire, and string. i just don't know exactly how it all goes together. i've been trying to google it and other sites but it's not workin out. i know there are "kits" but i already have the stuff needed, just not the instructions.
> *


Do a search for "Hoppers & Dancers" on here and it should give you a few topics on it. I don't know if anyone has stated how to do it, but you'd have to look and see.


----------



## hawkeye1777

here's an idea......www.jevries.com


















that's all i could find


----------



## hawkeye1777

spinning subs box in the back of a SUV

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g290/kin...pictures636.flv


----------



## Ronin

i dont care these are bad ass no shocks, 13s, talking shit to the cops in japanese classic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEnK4Hywj2k


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

theyre kinda stupid! but thats just my opinion a lil over the top.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 16 2007, 08:17 PM~7920078
> *theyre kinda stupid! but thats just my opinion a lil over the top.
> *


thats the point


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

haha talk about a rice rocket...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 16 2007, 10:05 PM~7919979
> *spinning subs box in the back of a SUV
> 
> http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g290/kin...pictures636.flv
> *



Thats not an SUV ! Thats a Chevy Colorado Pick up ! That a group called THE SNAKE PIT built ! They work for the company DIRECTED ELECTRIONC ! 1 line of there stuff is the Percision Power , and Diamond Audio ! It has 18 amps , and 18 10" subs that spin ! Each wheel can be rated to spin at differnt times ! The truck is s unreadable on the db scale ! It tops out at the highest reading ! They said it would be like tring to see the db of the sonic bomb from an F-1 hitting mach speed !??????!


----------



## hawkeye1777

My bad, the video only loaded to the first frame, so i thought it was a SUV


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 16 2007, 02:45 PM~7917911
> *DIDN'T KNOW SJPD WAS ON THIS SITE ALSO :angry:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=21089
> *




Viewing Profile: SJPD_PIG
SJPD_PIG



OFFICER # 4896



Member Group: Members
Joined: Apr 2005 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 16 2007, 10:13 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 160 
( 0.2 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Shows & Events
( 65 posts / 50% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active May 03, 2007 - 06:38 PM 
Status (Offline) 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Private 

Information 
Home Page http://sanjosepolice.org 
Birthday 24 December 1973 
Location San Jose, California 
Interests Arresting & harassing lowriders  




:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Got damn, you mofos are fukin boring tonight.  
Make me get fired from my job fallin asleep and shit. Wheres Mini at, he can livin it up by makin fun of the noobies or something.


----------



## Pokey

KNOCK KNOCK.....


----------



## hawkeye1777

who's there????


lol


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 16 2007, 11:20 PM~7921264
> *Got damn,  you mofos are fukin boring tonight.
> Make me get fired from my job fallin asleep and shit.  Wheres Mini at,  he can livin it up by makin fun of the noobies or something.
> *



:uh: :twak: :biggrin: WHAT UP DUDE!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 17 2007, 12:37 AM~7921543
> *:uh: :twak: :biggrin: WHAT UP DUDE!!!
> *



nothing. Wiating for something exciting to happen. :uh:


----------



## vengence

i would post pics of what progress i have but trust me it would let the surprise down on my build...


sorry low but i cant spoil it for anyone...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 12:48 AM~7921564
> *nothing.  Wiating for something exciting to happen.  :uh:
> *



:0

LOL


what u been workin on??? shit u seen all the cars on my desk i got my hands full LOL today i put work on the 62 patterning out the roof added the vinal top on the cutlass and painted the 5th wheel kit for it did a lil foiling on the regal tomarrow ima pull that 64 rag ima pattern ima stripe the paint off that one and get her based probly not sure if im sure about the colors yet :dunno: then ill prolly throw that 64 hardtop in the pond and get that biotch striped and prolly gonna get this glasshouse based


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 17 2007, 12:55 AM~7921576
> *:0
> 
> LOL
> what u been workin on??? shit u seen all the cars on my desk i got my hands full LOL today i put work on the 62 patterning out the roof added the vinal top on the cutlass and painted the 5th wheel kit for it did a lil foiling on the regal tomarrow ima pull that 64 rag ima pattern ima stripe the paint off that one and get her based probly not sure if im sure about the colors yet :dunno: then ill prolly throw that 64 hardtop in the pond and get that biotch striped and prolly gonna get this glasshouse based
> *



fuck yea bro! I seen that black one with the red flaked out roof! Fuckin nice!!! 
It shouldn't take much to strip that blue 64. Its model masters paint. Shouldn't take to long to lift the paint off. 

I seen that regal, so far so good. The foil is looking nice on that black. 

I've been workin more on "lookin for drama" than anything. Just a few minutes every morning until I get tired. About got a rolling chassie, then I can start on the interior and get it done.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 01:01 AM~7921586
> *fuck yea bro! I seen that black one with the red flaked out roof!  Fuckin nice!!!
> It shouldn't take much to strip that blue 64.  Its model masters paint.  Shouldn't take to long to lift the paint off.
> 
> I seen that regal,  so far so good.  The foil is looking nice on that black.
> 
> I've been workin more on "lookin for drama" than anything.  Just a few minutes every morning until I get tired.  About got a rolling chassie,  then I can start on the interior and get it done.
> *



thanks bro the roof is stil a lil bit rough from the flake but hey i only put a light coat of clear on it so i cant complain a few more coats and it should be good ima go buy that upol clear shit to clear it with 

yeah lookin for drama is lookin sick cant wait to see the body on the chassis i been wantin to get a rollin chassis done for the elco now that i got some strokes ( THANK YOU ) and yeah i just need some needles and gotta buy some fine drill bits and gotta find out how ima hinge my driveshaft then i gotta drill out the holes on the belly for the hardlines but i dont know how thick ryans hardline is at scale lows so ima have to order some and some fittings and some pumps and now i got the tpi motor but i gotta wait till i get the prewired distributer kit before i paint it so i dont have to drill any extra holes out and yeah its just a race against time LOL


----------



## 408models

*I NEVER REALY PAYED CLOSE ATTENTION TO THE FLYER, BUT I NOTICED MY LIME GREEN 63 ON THERE, ALONG WITH SOME OF THE OTHER LIL AND MCBA MEMBERS RIDES.* :biggrin: *I KNOW A LIITLE LATE* :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

can someone post a pic of the donk caddys front end, the front suspension how u did the cylinders etc.. not stock how it comes, but with the added cylinders and shit, i need to know what i need to cut and keep..


----------



## Tip Slow

damn that green 63 impala convert is fly


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anyone with a problem with me ,post "i"


----------



## Tip Slow

IS you talkin about me 88mcls


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope, any body with a problem


----------



## Tip Slow

Nah man i don't have a prob with you...oh by the way what do 88mcls mean?does it mean 88 montecarlo luxury sport?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yeah how bout you mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 17 2007, 06:39 PM~7926168
> *anyone with a problem with me ,post "i"
> *



I !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and why is that so that you say "I"? really big?

btw:



:wave: TOP OF PAGE! :tongue:


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn mini you bogish,hey man you still got my respect hell every one of your builds is off the chain.no more BEEF


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> Damn mini you bogish,hey man you still got my respect hell every one of your builds is off the chain.no more BEEF
> 
> "off the chain".... HMM RINGS A BELL..... WHY YALL ALWAYZ BRING UP THAT OLD SHIT! i was so happy that i could prove folks wrong about me not buildin and such that i got carried away.
> 
> notice: look how i put quotation marks around "off the chain" showz sarcasm i would think.


----------



## Tip Slow

im just letin him know i don't have beef with him,hell his shit is OFF THE CHAIN don't hate.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 17 2007, 07:05 PM~7926362
> *
> 
> "off the chain".... HMM RINGS A BELL..... WHY YALL ALWAYZ BRING UP THAT OLD SHIT!  i was so happy that i could prove folks wrong about me not buildin and such that i got carried away.
> 
> notice: look how i put quotation marks around "off the chain" showz sarcasm i would think.
> *


LOL! Carried away ?? LOL ! This site is to have fun ! To share the hobby we all seem to be interested in ! 

You both MEANING " 88mcls & themonteman " take shit to personal ! We are just giving you guys shit ! Having fun with what you post or the way your phrase a comment or say a dumb ass thing ! TAKE A JOKE ! 



Read the post a handful of use post up ! We do it to everyone ! It just alot funny doing it to you 2 ! LOL ! The more you get upset and start acting all E-Thug the more we do it ! You guys make it so easy LOL ! 

MINI HAS SPOKEN GOODBYE !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok i get that, why do you have a problem with me?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 17 2007, 07:17 PM~7926468
> *ok i get that, why do you have a problem with me?
> *


----------



## Ronin

i shall fear no glue hahahaha time to start buying glue bombs


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mini call me ....... now fucker....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@May 17 2007, 07:22 PM~7926513
> *mini call me ....... now fucker....
> *



WHats up ? I am not at home !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no shit last time i called your wife answered, shes not too nics sometimes......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 17 2007, 05:22 PM~7926510
> *i shall fear no glue hahahaha time to start buying glue bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that work's good...  
I just put the car in cold water and put it in the freezer for an hour or so. then all the glue brake's right off.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 17 2007, 05:34 PM~7926616
> *that work's good...
> I just put the car in cold water and put it in the freezer for an hour or so. then all the glue brake's right off.
> *


i dont have a hour to waste


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 17 2007, 05:37 PM~7926634
> *i dont have a hour to waste
> *


YOU GOT THE REST OF YOUR LIFE HOMIE.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

has any one built the A-team van here?... im trying to build it with an engine but i want to slam it front suspension does not seem to be working with me im pretty dam close to makeing it a curbside!


----------



## lowridermodels

OK ITS TIME TO PUT THIS VATO ON BLAST AGAIN! I WANT MY FUCKIN SHIT I PAYED FOR!!!!!!!!"LONNIE"!!!!!!!! I SENT THIS GUY THE MONEY ORDER ALMOST 3 MONTHS AGO NOW FOR A 69 IMPALA! HE GOT BACK AT ME 3 WEEKS AGO AND SAID HE WAS MAILING IT THE NEXT DAY! STILL NOT A DAMNNNNN THING!!!!!!! YA;LL BETTER BEWARE OF THIS KAT! THIS IS A SECOND WARNING! BUYER/TRADER BEWARE!!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkeye1777

what's his name oin here????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Dang Mark ! 

I guess i was a lucky one then ! I did a trade and even if what i got was unsaveable he did send what was pictured ! 

Sucks to get took by anyone ,now you add the fact that it was you ! I seen you help alot of builders on here and for this LONNIE to roll you like this is a shame ! I know i will stay away from him if he ever returns !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 17 2007, 09:21 PM~7927942
> *what's his name oin here????
> *


??????????????????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 17 2007, 09:18 PM~7927924
> *OK ITS TIME TO PUT THIS VATO ON BLAST AGAIN! I WANT MY FUCKIN SHIT I PAYED FOR!!!!!!!!"LONNIE"!!!!!!!! I SENT THIS GUY THE MONEY ORDER ALMOST 3 MONTHS AGO NOW FOR A 69 IMPALA! HE GOT BACK AT ME 3 WEEKS AGO AND SAID HE WAS MAILING IT THE NEXT DAY! STILL NOT A DAMNNNNN THING!!!!!!! YA;LL BETTER BEWARE OF THIS KAT! THIS IS A SECOND WARNING! BUYER/TRADER BEWARE!!!!!!!!
> *



:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 17 2007, 02:56 PM~7924217
> *can someone post a pic of the donk caddys front end, the front suspension how u did the cylinders etc.. not stock how it comes, but with the added cylinders and shit, i need to know what i need to cut and keep..
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 17 2007, 09:56 PM~7928200
> *
> *




do it just like any other? Only with 24" cylinders in the front.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 17 2007, 06:18 PM~7927924
> *OK ITS TIME TO PUT THIS VATO ON BLAST AGAIN! I WANT MY FUCKIN SHIT I PAYED FOR!!!!!!!!"LONNIE"!!!!!!!! I SENT THIS GUY THE MONEY ORDER ALMOST 3 MONTHS AGO NOW FOR A 69 IMPALA! HE GOT BACK AT ME 3 WEEKS AGO AND SAID HE WAS MAILING IT THE NEXT DAY! STILL NOT A DAMNNNNN THING!!!!!!! YA;LL BETTER BEWARE OF THIS KAT! THIS IS A SECOND WARNING! BUYER/TRADER BEWARE!!!!!!!!
> *


X 1054625749

i sent him a chevy dually promo for 1/12 57 chevy parts..... i'm sure you guys remember... still nothing....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 17 2007, 11:45 PM~7928681
> *X 1054625749
> 
> i sent him a chevy dually promo for 1/12 57 chevy parts..... i'm sure you guys remember... still nothing....
> *


I had a deal going with him too, before he disappeared the first time. Luckily, I waited for him to send his stuff first, since he was a fairly new member. Needless to say, a couple months went by, and nothing. Then, he returned to LIL, saying he had some family problems, which is entirely understandable. He sent me a couple PMs, explaining his disappearance, and asked me if the trade was still on, and stated that he wanted to make good on the trade. So I told him it was all good, and to go ahead with the trade. Then he disappears again! :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

im gonna go look at this bad boy today
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...23327608&rd=1,1

Item number: 150123327608


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 18 2007, 06:33 AM~7929384
> *im gonna go look at this bad boy today
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...23327608&rd=1,1
> 
> Item number: 150123327608
> *



damn doggy big pimpin.  You going to be able to put gas in that? Got the 460 in it?


----------



## drnitrus

not sure i spoke to the guy briefly yesterday

im gonna meet up with him this afternoon to get more details and see if it is as clean in person as it looks in the pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 18 2007, 06:52 AM~7929448
> *not sure i spoke to the guy briefly yesterday
> 
> im gonna meet up with him this afternoon to get more details and see if it is as clean in person as it looks in the pics
> *



by the looks of the pics it a BB. :0 :0 FUCKERS NICE THO!!!!! 

needs these. :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

you know it
that would be one of the first things


----------



## LowandBeyond

then these. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

shiiiiit, moving everything out to a newer (bigger) model room is more work than you think :0

especially when you have a gang load of shit... :biggrin:

later today my new model room will be done though!!!! :wow:

im soo stoked, i might even get some building done, cuz it will take me away from this damn computer more LOL... :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

my model room is my garage,,,dont have near as much stuff as you,,,dont know how much you got ,,,i just dont hav much,,,,im adding a little somethin almost every week tho


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 18 2007, 02:05 PM~7931190
> *shiiiiit, moving everything out to a newer (bigger) model room is more work than you think :0
> 
> especially when you have a gang load of shit... :biggrin:
> 
> later today my new model room will be done though!!!! :wow:
> 
> im soo stoked, i might even get some building done, cuz it will take me away from this damn computer more LOL... :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2007, 07:23 PM~7896125
> *Looks good man!   You coming to the contest in June in OP?
> *


right-on dawg..

i didn't notice you was from KC , 
was-sup homie

OP overlandpark???
what show you talkin' bout now ?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 13 2007, 09:43 PM~7897232
> *DAYUM holly hoodlum, your builds are clean!!!!
> 
> AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE WHERE YOU GO WITH THAT ASTROLADE :cheesy:
> *


right-on dawg ..
shit I don't even know were i'm gonig with this ...
iz the first time doing sumthing like that I didn't even have bondo or that green/red stuff ya'll smear on them cars
so I used baking soda an krazy glue to make that lump on the hood cause that front didn't fit that van right 




































i'ma prolly try to open all the doors on this ....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

looks like i got me some competition!
haha....
mine is a conversion from the A-team van, "i pitty the fool that wants to compete!"


----------



## 1ofaknd

haha, a team van with an escalade clip, lmao

i can see face poppin out the side door with a machine gun in that ride, lmao


----------



## hawkeye1777

nice astrolade, holly hoodlum


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777+May 18 2007, 02:26 PM~7932038-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice astrolade, holly hoodlum
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanx...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1badassMALIBU_@May 18 2007, 02:23 PM~7932020
> *looks like i got me some competition!
> haha....
> mine is a conversion from the A-team van, "i pitty the fool that wants to compete!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha-ha thaz tight ...

"i have no pitty for the weak" 
I challenge you to a duo...
heh-heh 
4 fun of course...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

got this one in the works, it is a two tone but the diference in color is not much. the lights are not painted they had a liquid mask on it so its looking clean... i got sum skills! not a lo-lo but ive thought about just throwing some black spokes on it...


----------



## BiggC

That's clean bro!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

holly.hoodlum I’m not one to back down but this project is already in the works for the "all out". yo shit is looking good though make sure to keep posting on your progress i definitely want to see someone else’s take on this thing.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

thanks BiggC


----------



## ShowRodFreak

need help guys

Can anyone help me out and pick up the last two issues of lowrider bike. I will Paypal what the newsstand price is plus shipping. ??? 

Thanks
Don v


----------



## holly.hoodlum

i'd go with the black spokes but thaz jus my opinion..
the big wheels would be sumthing different though!!
more like a CHIP FOOSE look...
looking klean so far...


> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 18 2007, 02:33 PM~7932073
> *got this one in the works, it is a two tone but the diference in color is not much. the lights are not painted they had a liquid mask on it so its looking clean... i got sum skills!  not a lo-lo but ive thought about just throwing some black spokes on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check it out...

that black strip is BMF black chrome
















looks crappy cuase it fell from were i had it and I just put it away 
i can redo it later , everything is still there but the bumbers...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 18 2007, 02:41 PM~7932121
> *holly.hoodlum I’m not one to back down but this project is already in the works for the "all out". yo shit is looking good though make sure to keep posting on your progress i definitely  want to see someone else’s take on this thing.
> *


iz all good ...
maybe I should enter this there too.....


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i think i will have to go out and buy me some spokesand paint them black!
i need to show the lo-lo community sum love


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

this is what it use to look like, but then i got me sum more skills and i was not happy with it anymore specially the wheels.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 18 2007, 02:56 PM~7932223
> *i think i will have to go out and buy me some spokesand paint them black!
> i need to show the lo-lo community sum love
> *


sounds good, any way you go would BE tight the bigwheels give it that 
CHIP FOOSE look...
true?
STILL KLEAN!!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i am a fan of that guys [foose] innovations, he is good!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

old van


----------



## hawkeye1777

what ever happened to it, u ever finish it??


----------



## holly.hoodlum

no, iz still like that I need to find mirrors for it ..
this the third time rebuilding it...
u kinda tell that ground effect iz from a mustang?


----------



## hawkeye1777

i can't, but some1 else might be able too


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

yea, the 5.0 drop top right?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 19 2007, 12:44 PM~7936733
> *yea, the 5.0 drop top right?
> *


yep, 
2 square 4 it ....


----------



## Linc

anyone ever use testors decal set no.#8804 in the 1/4 oz jar and or the glosscote no#1261 in the spray can?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

...


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 19 2007, 06:54 PM~7937592
> *anyone ever use testors decal set no.#8804 in the 1/4 oz jar and or the glosscote no#1261 in the spray can?
> *


 Well the bottle I got has a different # on it but it's testors decal set in a 1/4 oz bottle. use it with clear all the time. Be very sure your decal is completely dry!!! I usually wait a couple of days so as not to ruin my top coat. I'm using Model Master #1737 but I'll bet it's the same stuff.

Miloh


----------



## Linc

i was told to use decal set b/f i clear and the clear i got says "laquer" and i used enamel paint but the dude at the store said i could use it and it would be fine? :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 20 2007, 09:36 AM~7940614
> *i was told to use decal set b/f i clear and the clear i got says "laquer" and i used enamel paint but the dude at the store said i could use it and it would be fine? :dunno:
> *


NOOOOOOO! Never use lacquer clear over enamel paint!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## hawkeye1777

wtf?

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (32 Guests and 18 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: hawkeye1777, pokey6733, dade county, VItreryda, betoscustoms, 88mcls, txhardhittaz, 78monte85riviera


----------



## dade county

help me im tryn 2 ad sum pics 4 yalls scrutaney(that means 2 judge)and let me no wut yall think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hawkeye, he stole ur old avatar! lol (im just playin wit you dade)


----------



## hawkeye1777

i know......lol...it'sokay tho...one of these days i'll have one of my models as my avatar..............as for you dade county, read the post i made in the last place you asked about howto do shit...........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hawkeye, i told you how to make ur own avatar


----------



## dade county

help me im tryn 2 ad sum pics 4 yalls scrutaney(that means 2 judge)and let me no wut yall think


----------



## dade county

im stupid win it coms 2 dis computer shit were do i go 2 c


----------



## dade county




----------



## blvd ace miami

you got it dade county :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

There ya go. Nice RR! I think I've seen it somewhere before though.


----------



## dade county

its not dun wit it yet,wea u c-n it


----------



## Pokey

Don't know where, it just looks familiar. Maybe one like it.


----------



## dade county

wut cha think


----------



## Pokey

Nice Chevelle!


----------



## dade county




----------



## Pokey

Nice truck. Looks like you do some nice paint work. 

Got any finished stuff to show us?


----------



## dade county

thanks, i want 2 do sum wit more detail but dont no how 2


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 20 2007, 05:15 PM~7942595
> *Don't know where, it just looks familiar. Maybe one like it.
> *


i got a RR posted it here a long time ago


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 20 2007, 05:25 PM~7942646
> *thanks, i want 2 do sum wit more detail but dont no how 2
> *


Stick around here bro, you'll pick up all kinds of tips and tricks!


----------



## dade county

yea ill show u dem im doin a magnum now ill show u that 2


----------



## dade county

thanks pokey,im gona show dem pics giv me a minnut


----------



## Pokey




----------



## las_crucez

can u put hydros on a die cast model?


----------



## hawkeye1777

yup.......u need switches......fishingline......motors........wire....a battery...........or got www.scalelows.com/ goto the hoppin hydros setcion, adn look at the frames and sahit that is there


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 20 2007, 06:40 PM~7943231
> *yup.......u need switches......fishingline......motors........wire....a battery...........or got    www.scalelows.com/    goto the hoppin hydros setcion, adn look at the frames and sahit that is there
> *


thanx hawkeye


----------



## hawkeye1777

no problem........PM me if u need anything else(don't post a new topic), i'm not the best on here, but i know a little.............


----------



## las_crucez

what color should I paint my truck? It's already sanded, primered, and all dat good shit. it's a '55 chevy pickup


----------



## dade county

im bak had 2 go 2 my moms bday party


----------



## dade county




----------



## hawkeye1777

.....not bad.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 20 2007, 08:21 PM~7944000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i need one of tose to do like mine


----------



## dade county




----------



## dade county

wut do yall think bout my bonniville


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 20 2007, 11:35 PM~7944126
> *wut do yall think bout my bonniville
> *


ur seriously askin what we think.. u know postin on a lowrider website, ur gonna get a bunch of diffrent answer.. but from the pic looks nice, painted nice, etc.. but the wheels need to go.. looks like shit on them wheels... but nice build


----------



## dade county




----------



## hawkeye1777

X2 bro...throw some 13's on it.....hell....even 20's would look better


----------



## dade county

finished this 2 days ago


----------



## BigPoppa

<--- new avatar, thanks 1ofakind


----------



## Ronin

they look ok but you need a better camera


----------



## dade county

i no these were taken frum my cell


----------



## dade county

wusup hawk


----------



## dade county

62 belair 1/18 scale


----------



## dade county




----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 20 2007, 08:53 PM~7944327
> *wusup hawk
> *


nothing much, man, although this is randumb shit topic....u should just PM me if u wanna chat, or IM me...my AOL IM name is in my signature


----------



## Project59

Why do I get the feeling this chevyridinhighboi guys first post is gonna piss me off!!!! :ugh:  Edit: ok it wasn't that bad!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2

Attention all you airbrush or spray gun guys/gals not sure if you have tried any of the new dupli-color paint shop products yet but they have a primers, colors and clear ready to spray out of the quart cans I bought some of the clear from work and it works nice and wet sands out eaaaaassssssyyyyy. I am almost done polishing my monte when I am done I will post up close pics in my thread. Not sure if anyone cares just thought I would throw it out there. Here is what the cans look like......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dade county+May 20 2007, 05:29 PM~7944073-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like this better.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dade county_@May 20 2007, 05:39 PM~7944166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and this...


----------



## Miloh

Dam OldSkoo:

What time is it in your world dude. I was suprised to hear the e-mail notice as I sit here not able to sleep.: 
Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

12:10 am here


----------



## Miloh

Ahhh:

5 hours off my time. Middle Tennessee. Would love to see the Islands some day.

Miloh.


----------



## dade county

wusup err 1, thanks 4 yor honesty ,and project59 how wud i piss u off i liv n miami and da big rims r athing we do here, just lyk 13s on yor rides,its a thing u do on yor end of town,im not offended ,honestly these rides wit 24s and up ryd lyk shit cant turn its just diffrent and thats y i do them


----------



## dade county

vinman were can i get them duplicolor paints and its laquer ryt? do need reducer and hardner 4 them


----------



## tyhodge07

how long does it take to get ur federal tax check, i filed the day they had to be turnd in, i think it was the 17th here... i got my state back, which is never shit, and still havent seen my federal :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 12:20 PM~7948307
> *how long does it take to get ur federal tax check, i filed the day they had to be turnd in, i think it was the 17th here... i got my state back, which is never shit, and still havent seen my federal :angry:
> *


No longer then 3 week's. I get both mine back in 1 week with e-file.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 02:20 PM~7948307
> *how long does it take to get ur federal tax check, i filed the day they had to be turnd in, i think it was the 17th here... i got my state back, which is never shit, and still havent seen my federal :angry:
> *



It depends on if was mailed in or efiled ! Plus you did it on the last day ! 


It can take up to 3 months if you mailed it in ! When its efiled its easier to review and they have it in a few sec to start processing it ! When its mailed they take there time to make sure it all adds up ! And they have a few millon to look at so your probly in a pile somewhere at Uncle Sams Spot ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2007, 03:26 PM~7948349
> *It    depends  on if  was  mailed  in  or  efiled !    Plus  you  did  it  on the  last  day !
> It    can  take  up  to    3 months    if  you  mailed  it  in !  When  its  efiled    its  easier  to  review  and    they  have  it  in  a  few  sec  to  start    processing  it !  When  its  mailed  they  take  there  time  to    make  sure  it  all  adds  up !  And  they  have  a  few  millon  to  look    at  so    your  probly  in  a  pile  somewhere  at    Uncle  Sams    Spot !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


i would have efiled but last year i forgot to send my copies in, so i couldnt efile this year  last year i got both back when i efiled in less than a week


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well theres your answer ! Now you have to wait till there ready to look at it and then they will send you a refund when they are good and ready ! LOL ! Before i started efiling i would get my returns back around the 2nd week of june ! And they only ship them on fri ! or Mon ! SO don't be watching the mail box fo it you will be wasting your building time ! 
































OH WAIT YOU DON'T BUILD MY BAD !  LOL !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 21 2007, 03:35 PM~7948407
> *Well  theres  your  answer !    Now  you have  to  wait  till  there  ready  to  look  at  it  and  then  they  will  send  you  a  refund  when  they  are  good  and  ready !  LOL !    Before  i  started    efiling  i  would  get  my    returns  back  around  the  2nd  week of  june !  And  they  only  ship  them  on    fri !  or  Mon  !    SO  don't be  watching the  mail  box  fo  it  you  will  be  wasting      your  building  time !
> 
> OH  WAIT      YOU  DON'T    BUILD    MY  BAD !    LOL  !
> *


im not watchin the mail box n e ways, lol
im watchin my bank account, i got direct deposit, whcih should take less time


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 21 2007, 03:19 AM~7945842
> *Attention all you airbrush or spray gun guys/gals not sure if you have tried any of the new dupli-color paint shop products yet but they have a primers, colors and clear ready to spray out of the quart cans I bought some of the clear from work and it works nice and wet sands out eaaaaassssssyyyyy. I am almost done polishing my monte when I am done I will post up close pics in my thread. Not sure if anyone cares just thought I would throw it out there. Here is what the cans look like......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They need more colors :nosad:


----------



## tyhodge07

check this dudes work out, its pretty nice... but the car with hydraulics, air bags or w/e... i wanna see more pics of that.. ull see the hoses runnin from the front and back and a big ass bag lookin thing up front... guess thats how they do it in saudia 

http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47406


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthread.php?t=47410


----------



## tyhodge07

here dudes are talkin about sellin some resin casted box caprices, and impalas for like 40-60 bucks.. but they have to cast them first.. someone jump on there and sell some resins 

http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43982


----------



## dade county

im lukin 4 a box chevy wusup holla how much?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 05:12 PM~7949193
> *im lukin 4 a box chevy wusup holla how much?
> *


look around on here.. im not positive if theyve been casted yet, but i know ive seen a few go around on here


----------



## dade county

r u flamiliar with resins didimakeuscream?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 05:16 PM~7949242
> *r u flamiliar with resins didimakeuscream?
> *


not like alot of ppl on here are.. id talk to twinn, i think he was the one that had some of the boxes, or possibly biggs or beto... but dont go started a new thread askin for one, cuz their constantly made and it gets old


----------



## dade county

ok im new 2 the lingo (wut thread means)?y i askt iv orderd a 72 impala resin kit frum model round up wit donor kit and i hav neva dun 1 b4 i jus wanna no wut 2 xpect


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 05:23 PM~7949311
> *ok im new 2 the lingo (wut thread means)?y i askt iv orderd a 72 impala resin kit frum model round up wit donor kit and i hav neva dun 1 b4 i jus wanna no wut 2 xpect
> *


thread is a new topic, same thing.. when u create ur own topic from the main model cars page... n e ways.. i havent done a resin, theres alot on here that has.. i dont know about how nice they are from their or not, im sure someone could help


----------



## las_crucez

how can I put a sound system in the bed of my truck?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 02:23 PM~7949311
> *ok im new 2 the lingo (wut thread means)?y i askt iv orderd a 72 impala resin kit frum model round up wit donor kit and i hav neva dun 1 b4 i jus wanna no wut 2 xpect
> *


i think betoscustoms or lowridermodels still have some they where selling. you can pm them and check the will also have the doner car. the doner car is the kit you will need to complete the build.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 21 2007, 05:27 PM~7949347
> *how can I put a sound system in the bed of my truck?
> *


make a bed cover type thing, or make a sub box, and get speakers from a diecast dub city car or somethin of that, or be creative and make ur own, or ask around or go to scalelows.com and get some shit there


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 02:28 PM~7949363
> *make a bed cover type thing, or make a sub box, and get speakers from a diecast dub city car or somethin of that, or be creative and make ur own, or ask around or go to scalelows.com and get some shit there
> *


naw like an actual workin system


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 05:28 PM~7949356
> *i think betoscustoms or lowridermodels still have some they where selling. you can pm them and check the will also have the doner car. the doner car is the kit you will need to complete the build.
> *


he said he ordered one with the donor kit, and he's wantin to klnow what he's gonna expect workin with a resin from model round up


----------



## dade county

thanks do u build? and cute lil girl how old is she my lil girl is 12 goin on 30 :banghead:


----------



## hawkeye1777

why would u want a real sytem in the bed of a model??????

well..........get some really loud headphoine......make a box for the speakers......then run the wires to you cd player, i guess....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 02:09 PM~7949175
> *here dudes are talkin about sellin some resin casted box caprices, and impalas for like 40-60 bucks.. but they have to cast them first.. someone jump on there and sell some resins
> 
> http://www.eastcoastryders.com/vb/showthread.php?t=43982
> *


almost 2 months since their last reply, I see them making copies of a resin too.

It's wierd, that forum is like a mirror image of LIL, except for donks. Like it's in another dimension or something.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 21 2007, 05:29 PM~7949367
> *naw like an actual workin system
> *


i dont think it would even be called a system.. the only thing that would look right in a model car, is like a headphone speaker or somethin smaller, even that wouldnt be any bass and wouldnt even be cool lookin..


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 21 2007, 02:31 PM~7949383
> *why would u want a real sytem in the bed of a model??????
> 
> well..........get some really loud headphoine......make a box for the speakers......then run the wires to you cd player, i guess....
> *


ya my homie put a system in his RC subaru WRX but the thing is that the RC was like a 1/8 size


----------



## dade county

wusup hawkeye question r u flamiliar wit resins


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 05:30 PM~7949376
> *thanks do u build? and cute lil girl how old is she my lil girl is 12 goin on 30 :banghead:
> *


i build when i can, or i start a build and box it back up for a few months than decide to fuck with it some more.. and thanks, and ur lil girl is 12 goin on 30 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 21 2007, 05:32 PM~7949390
> *almost 2 months since their last reply, I see them making copies of a resin too.
> 
> It's wierd, that forum is like a mirror image of LIL, except for donks.  Like it's in another dimension or something.
> *


lots of traders over there too  alots banned tho, lol


----------



## dade county

yea she wants 2 b grown but she a strait a student and i think shes 2 smart 4 her own gud :yes:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 05:38 PM~7949426
> *yea she wants 2 b grown but she a strait a student and i think shes 2 smart 4 her own gud :yes:
> *


mine just turn a year old, on the 12th of may... that attitude is startin to kick in more n more each and every day


----------



## hawkeye1777

good luck on that,bro....


----------



## dade county

i no mine will b 13 sept 2 and my son will 9 sept 1 and hes a knuklehead i love em they keep me on my toes


----------



## dade county

hawkeye gud luk on wut?


----------



## hawkeye1777

the system in the truck...idk how it'll looks, but it's deffinitely...uhhh.......different...lol....good luck, and have fun..............


----------



## dade county

thats not me i tryd that on a regal and it let say a waste ov tym i wu wanderin about resin kits i orderd a 72 impala from model round up ,i neva dun 1 b4 wut do i do gluing ,clean up ect


----------



## hawkeye1777

PM sent, replyto it


----------



## dade county

wuts PM im new to this


----------



## dade county

i hav 2 go now ill b bak n 2 hours


----------



## hawkeye1777

private message......at the top of the page on the right...it'll say you have messages....click that...

mine looks like this right now, until i get new ones...

0 New Messages


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 21 2007, 02:32 PM~7949390
> *almost 2 months since their last reply, I see them making copies of a resin too.
> 
> It's wierd, that forum is like a mirror image of LIL, except for donks.  Like it's in another dimension or something.
> *


and they all sound fake as fuck too. you know if there momma heard them talking like that she would slap them boy's. a few of them are on here too. let me catch them fool's casting my shit. i will take off on there asse's.


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 21 2007, 06:27 PM~7949738
> *and they all sound fake as fuck too. you know if there momma heard them talking like that she would slap them boy's.  a few of them are on here too.  let me catch them fool's casting my shit. i will take off on there asse's.
> *


alot of the names i reconized from here, are banned on there... :dunno:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 21 2007, 04:40 PM~7950206
> *alot of the names i reconized from here, are banned on there... :dunno:
> *


i got banned there after calling their asses out


----------



## tyhodge07

:cheesy:


----------



## hawkeye1777

T T M F T


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some of the guys here should be posting there instead..... but oh well as long they building.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just out of curiosity..... were any of you guys out there ever on the [email protected] stuff back in 98/99?


----------



## las_crucez

not me I was only like 4 or 5 yrs. old


----------



## dade county

hawkeye u here


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 06:30 PM~7950911
> *hawkeye u here
> *


u can find out at the bottom of the posts it will say how many people are lookin at the posts and who they are


----------



## dade county

thanks las


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by dade county_@May 21 2007, 06:37 PM~7950974
> *thanks las
> *


no prob


----------



## hawkeye1777

i'm here.........u can PM me...or IM me...IDK


----------



## holly.hoodlum

i bought this airbrush set of ebay the other day and i'm trying to get this muthafucca working but the shit ain't spraying no paint jus air ???.
anybody have that problem , everything is hooked up right ,
i'm use the paints that came wit the set to try it out ....

H.H


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 21 2007, 10:31 PM~7952242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this airbrush set of ebay the other day and i'm trying to get this muthafucca working but the shit ain't spraying no paint jus air ???.
> anybody have that problem , everything is hooked up right ,
> i'm use the  paints that came wit the set to try it out ....
> 
> H.H
> *


Sounds like maybe the paints to thick. try and thin it out some.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 21 2007, 10:31 PM~7952242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought this airbrush set of ebay the other day and i'm trying to get this muthafucca working but the shit ain't spraying no paint jus air ???.
> anybody have that problem , everything is hooked up right ,
> i'm use the  paints that came wit the set to try it out ....
> 
> H.H
> *


 I hate that fucking paint. Some people like..Love it..I hate it. If ya need some more of it I got bottles of it. Shit it ain't worth the shipping $$$$ just IMHO.
Anyway try thinning it with alcohol if ya don't have the reducer it's sposed to use. it takes high psi to spray to, if the compressor has a regulator tey turning the pressure up to the high 20's and see if it will pull paint.

Miloh.


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by BiggC+May 21 2007, 08:53 PM~7952501-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like maybe the paints to thick. try and thin it out some.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> did it , got it goin....
> i just thinned it out and turned the air up a lil' and it started working kool....
> I forgot you have to tilt the muthafucca foward to let the paint flow in right .....
> thaz way I couldn't get in working ....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Miloh_@May 21 2007, 09:06 PM~7952623
> *I hate that fucking paint. Some people like..Love it..I hate it. If ya need some more of it I got bottles of it. Shit it ain't worth the shipping $$$$ just IMHO.
> Anyway try thinning it with alcohol if ya don't have the reducer it's sposed to use. it takes high psi to spray to, if the compressor has a regulator tey turning the pressure up to the high 20's and see if it will pull paint.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


kool...
H.H


----------



## rollinoldskoo

1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2007, 04:50 AM~7953962
> *1 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: rollinoldskoo
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



Kinda quiet around here this time of the morning ain't it?

Miloh.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 22 2007, 02:50 AM~7953962
> *2 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollinoldskoo,  LowandBeyond
> 
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Shit, you know I'm always here.


----------



## zfelix

Im Redecorating My Bathrrom What Do You Guys Think? :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

I think it's sick dude!!!!! Paint the screws :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Miloh.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 22 2007, 04:13 AM~7954062
> *I think it's sick dude!!!!! Paint the screws :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Miloh.
> *



lol i couldnt resist puttin it back on before i take it off to paint the screws :biggrin: gonna pattern my toilet seat and toilet lid and a few more of these plug covers and a light switch cover and maybe a vase to put in the center of the sink area :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Miloh

I think it's great. My wife is in for a suprise next time I get board LOL!!!!!!

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 06:11 AM~7954059
> *Im Redecorating My Bathrrom What Do You Guys Think? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



take a shit in style! :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 22 2007, 04:18 AM~7954068
> *take a shit in style!  :roflmao:
> *



HELLz YEAH!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 04:21 AM~7954070
> *HELLz YEAH!!!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:
> *



Glad to see that it worked for you.  Shit looks good bro.


----------



## zfelix

VENGANCE I GOT YOUR M/O Yesterday Thanks


----------



## zfelix

I Helped My Cuz Alil today with his 64 he wanted me to tech him how i do patterns lol :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Tryed To Do A Ribbon Style Graphic I think It Came out Pretty Sweet :happysad:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 04:31 PM~7957564
> *Tryed To Do A Ribbon Style Graphic I think It Came out Pretty Sweet :happysad:
> *



ZACH...DO YOU GO TO SCHOOL...WORK..?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 03:32 PM~7957572
> *ZACH...DO YOU GO TO SCHOOL...WORK..?
> *



homeschool :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 04:33 PM~7957579
> *homeschool :biggrin:
> *



MORE LIKE MODLE SCHOOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 03:35 PM~7957588
> *:biggrin:
> MORE LIKE MODLE SCHOOL! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: Or Paint School LOL :cheesy: naw but im lookin for a job i was suposed to have a job in construction with my uncals homie but i got no call back yesterday and im waiting to see what happens today if not gonna go put more apps.


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 03:33 PM~7957579
> *homeschool :biggrin:
> *


me 2...lol.....it's pretty sweet.....


----------



## MARINATE

THERES NOTHING LIKE GRADUATING FROM A HIGH SCHOOL THOUGH!


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 22 2007, 03:42 PM~7957640
> *THERES NOTHING LIKE GRADUATING FROM A HIGH SCHOOL THOUGH!
> *



it is a highschool i go in everyweek its called A-tech H.S.


----------



## las_crucez

wat kind of mini truck should I get 4 my nex project?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 22 2007, 03:49 PM~7957675
> *wat kind of mini truck should I get 4 my nex project?
> *



newer body s-10


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 22 2007, 03:49 PM~7957675
> *wat kind of mini truck should I get 4 my nex project?
> *


u moght wanna workon that 65 elco u said u had, and then get pics of it sittin on your 1:1 65 elco......


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 22 2007, 04:10 PM~7957818
> *u moght wanna workon that 65 elco u said u had, and then get pics of it sittin on your 1:1 65 elco......
> *


I hav 2 wait 2 build dat cuz i'm gonna build it jus like my real 1 and my real 1'z not built yet!!


----------



## hawkeye1777

cool...u should get build uppics of it


----------



## las_crucez

i will eventually...right after I get dat lime green lamborghini


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn..... it got dead early.....


----------



## bad news

i wanted to see what it looked like with some d's lol


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn...that is randumb...lol.......looks okay, tho


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 whoa that van is a trip with the escalade frontend :0 

:thumbsup: looks badass :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> damn felix that 59 is off the hook :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 23 2007, 06:51 AM~7961232
> *:0 whoa that van is a trip with the escalade frontend  :0
> 
> :thumbsup: looks badass  :yes:
> *


x2


----------



## vengence

zach you a trip lil homie..but im glad it made it ok,


at least yall didnt have to go to no private school,it was that or juvy,i shoulda picked juvy..


private school was like 8 years,juvy woulda only been 2


----------



## raystrey

Anyone here ever try INTERCOAT CLEAR when doing patterns????


If so after you shoot it do you scuff or sand it before adding patterns?


----------



## vinman2

I use the amt display cases after I am done building (mainly because they are $4.99 at walmart). I need to find one that is double wide so I can display a car with doors open. Anyone know of any cheap ones? Here is a pic of the ones I use.


----------



## Miloh

Thats cool Vinman:
I should really use them too but I'm too cheap to buy them, I use old wash rags i get from the old lady when she gets new ones. I just take them off when someone wants to look at my cars.
You could probably buy lexan and build them like you want as cheap as anything.

Miloh.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 23 2007, 08:13 AM~7962310
> *I use the amt display cases after I am done building (mainly because they are $4.99 at walmart). I need to find one that is double wide so I can display a car with doors open. Anyone know of any cheap ones? Here is a pic of the ones I use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*there is a wider one that i think is made by the same company that is for airplanes. you can probaly use that one, i'll see if i can find a pic.*


----------



## LowandBeyond

just get 1/18th scale ones??


----------



## LowandBeyond

the post office made some cash today. 


Zack.................package sent. Still got one more to send

rollinolskoo........Package sent

Linc...................package sent

BiggC................package sent.

Modeltech..........will ship out tomm.


----------



## Kirby

:uh:







:uh:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 23 2007, 12:14 PM~7962680
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


 What can ya do with that thing? Really?? I never seen anything like it. is it able to go up and down the road and turn corners and shit like that or is it just for show? do thost tires have air in them??

Miloh.


----------



## Kirby

lol i dunno i think its pointless. The tires almost look like rubberbands lmao...put the tires back on the tractor!


----------



## Sleepy2368

I hope this doesn't get passed up by all the other random topics in here but here goes,

I just got off the phone with lowrider magazine, My art was published in the Dec/Jan issue of lowrider arte on page 65? (with eazy-e on the cover) and of course I don't have it...even worse their back issue order thing is all sold out of it too. I need to buy at least 3 copies, I'm asking for reasonable prices, DEFINITELY NO MORE THAN 10 DOLLARS EACH so if you have a copy of it that you don't plan on collecting than please help me out...

Thanks,

Shawn Heard


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 23 2007, 11:55 AM~7963335
> *I hope this doesn't get passed up by all the other random topics in here but here goes,
> 
> I just got off the phone with lowrider magazine, My art was published in the Dec/Jan issue of lowrider arte on page 65? (with eazy-e on the cover) and of course I don't have it...even worse their back issue order thing is all sold out of it too. I need to buy at least 3 copies, I'm asking for reasonable prices, DEFINITELY NO MORE THAN 10 DOLLARS EACH so if you have a copy of it that you don't plan on collecting than please help me out...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shawn Heard
> *


I will keep an eye out for you on them issues.


----------



## Spiderose

Any body have a '00-'04 Grand Am model, its for my lady.


----------



## tyhodge07

whats the smallest mp3 player out there thats cheap, anyone know of one thats really small?


----------



## tyhodge07

or would u think the flash drive mp3 players are the smallest?


----------



## tyhodge07

i think this would be it... but i dont see a price or where to buy, this one is coin size

http://www.mobilemag.com/content/100/337/C1852/


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 02:28 PM~7964570
> *or would u think the flash drive mp3 players are the smallest?
> *


ipod is still the best for the money. 80gig with video for $250 that's what i got.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 23 2007, 05:35 PM~7964621
> *ipod is still the best for the money. 80gig with video for $250 that's what i got.
> *


yea, i know them are nice.. but i need 1 the smallest i can find for the price.. cuz itll be gettin takin apart for a project ill be working on  the smaller the better


----------



## las_crucez

get an ipod shuffle


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 23 2007, 05:45 PM~7964727
> *get an ipod shuffle
> *


theres smaller than that...
the cube has dropped in price, started at 99 bucks, in like 02 or somethin, so its prolly down to 60 by now.. and has a screen, the shuffle doesnt


----------



## las_crucez

cube? i don't c how somethin smaller den dat can hav a screen....


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.mobilewhack.com/reviews/mobiblu...yer_review.html


----------



## las_crucez

dats cra-z iv nvr ceen dat b4. wat kind of project is it 4 n-e way?


----------



## las_crucez

how do u foil carz?


----------



## hawkeye1777

look at the second or third page of Minidreams school of modeling........


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 04:47 PM~7964741
> *theres smaller than that...
> the cube has dropped in price, started at 99 bucks, in like 02 or somethin, so  its prolly down to 60 by now.. and has a screen, the shuffle doesnt
> *


sounds interesting :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 23 2007, 04:54 PM~7964797
> *how do u foil carz?
> *


look at the FAQ topic pinned to this forum, all your questions can be answered there, just have to read and look


----------



## dade county

hey mr biggs if u can pm me


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

this topic got lost after the idiot "how does i" topic, can anyone answer my question above :dunno:


----------



## hawkeye1777

no, i don't, but u can ask ion the randumb shit topic...lol....or is called how does i???


----------



## Ronin

damm it was locked


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 11:05 PM~7966760
> *n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :cheesy:
> *


alright, since were all gonna congrigate (spelling) here, than can someone answer this? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I told you Less than an hour ! SCORE !


----------



## Project59

Like we didn't see that coming!!! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 23 2007, 11:47 PM~7967118
> *I  told  you  Less  than  an  hour  !      SCORE !
> *


i said that, but we'll share the point :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 08:46 PM~7967113
> *alright, since were all gonna congrigate (spelling) here, than can someone answer this? :dunno:
> *


its called a thingamajig


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol.....


----------



## radicalplastic09

can i learn to build a cool model


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 09:48 PM~7967129
> *can i learn to build a cool model
> *


Watch it my svs comes from Ronins mom I might have to go off !!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 11:48 PM~7967129
> *can i learn to build a cool model
> *


yea, start on page 1 of "how does i" youll be the best builder by time u hit page 4


----------



## Txfleetwood82

wut u talkin bout 1st pm's ive gotten a few.... am i suppose to be dancin around when i get pms on layitlow haha..... wuts with u u got sumthin against me now didi


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 10:49 PM~7967141
> *yea, start on page 1 of "how does i" youll be the best builder by time u hit page 4
> *


yeah i missed the fun


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 23 2007, 11:49 PM~7967144
> *wut u talkin bout 1st pm's ive gotten a few.... am i suppose to be dancin around when i get pms on layitlow haha..... wuts with u u got sumthin against me now didi
> *


:no: just messin with ya


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 08:49 PM~7967140
> *Watch it my svs comes from Ronins mom I might have to go off !!!!
> *


my mom said canadians dont have penises they reproduce by scissoring with each other while listenting to celine dion songs


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 10:50 PM~7967149
> *my mom said canadians dont have penises they reproduce by scissoring with each other while listenting to celine dion songs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and maple syrup is involved? :dunno:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

figured.... always sayin shit.... wheres lowandbeyond??


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 09:50 PM~7967149
> *my mom said canadians dont have penises they reproduce by scissoring with each other while listenting to celine dion songs
> *


Don't worry little man!!!!! She just doesn't want you to feel bad... It's not your fault you were born degenerit!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 10:53 PM~7967170
> *Don't worry little man!!!!! She just doesn't want you to feel bad... It's not your fault you were born degenerit!!!!
> *


boo ya gonna let him talk like that get em!!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

yall dont knows shits aboot cananida


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09+May 23 2007, 08:51 PM~7967160-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  and maple syrup is involved? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> depends on the situation their barry white is brian boy tonnel so yes
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Project59_@May 23 2007, 08:53 PM~7967170
> *Don't worry little man!!!!! She just doesn't want you to feel bad... It's not your fault you were born degenerit!!!!
> *


im sure the word is degenerate man your country should focus on education instead of trying to figure out how to invade america using pine cones and moose


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 09:55 PM~7967187
> *boo ya gonna let him talk like that get em!!!!!!!!
> *


Did you just call him boo????? :ugh:


----------



## radicalplastic09

and mounties!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 11:56 PM~7967202
> *Did you just call him boo????? :ugh:
> *


i feel love in the air :roflmao:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 10:56 PM~7967202
> *Did you just call him boo????? :ugh:
> *


heres what i meant to write i got idiotofied from bendover boo yaa!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09+May 23 2007, 08:55 PM~7967187-->
> 
> 
> 
> boo ya gonna let him talk like that get em!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> been there heard that shits about as old as Vannesas tits
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 08:55 PM~7967193
> *yall dont knows shits aboot cananida
> *


your from michigan doesnt that make you a Youpper


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 09:55 PM~7967194
> *depends on the situation their barry white is brian boy tonnel so yes
> im sure the word is degenerate man your country should focus on education instead of trying to figure out how to invade america using pine cones and moose
> *


Last time I checked you fuckers tried invading us what twice???? Don't think your bitch ass's succeded either time!!!!! Don't be affraid of evaloution my friend I still remember the days you were talking bout moving up here!!!! least we forget!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 11:58 PM~7967209
> *heres what i meant to write i got idiotofied from bendover boo yaa!
> *


did you just answer his question and call him boo now :ugh:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 10:58 PM~7967215
> *been there heard that shits about as old as Vannesas tits
> your from michigan doesnt that make you a Youpper
> *


nope im a troll im under the bridge :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 10:59 PM~7967222
> *did you just answer his question and call him boo now :ugh:
> *


omfg you got the idiotofiedness dont worry it should wear off some time soon


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 08:59 PM~7967220
> *Last time I checked you fuckers tried invading us what twice???? Don't think your bitch ass's succeded either time!!!!! Don't be affraid of evaloution my friend I still remember the days you were talking bout moving up here!!!! least we forget!!
> *


quoted for grammatical error

i did but i never said anything about setting foot in canada thats just wrong on soo many levels


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 10:59 PM~7967220
> *Last time I checked you fuckers tried invading us what twice???? Don't think your bitch ass's succeded either time!!!!! Don't be affraid of evaloution my friend I still remember the days you were talking bout moving up here!!!! least we forget!!
> *


don't worry i got props for you ummm frozen land when i hit 18 and the draft hits i go visit some fellow lil members. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 11:05 PM~7966760
> *n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 09:03 PM~7967261
> *don't worry i got props for you ummm frozen land when i hit 18 and the draft hits i go visit some fellow lil members. :biggrin:
> *


Mexico for me even though i dont like them the food and women are better than canadians. i doubt the army will ask me to fight for them i got rejected once because of my psychological evaluation


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 10:01 PM~7967247
> *quoted for grammatical error
> 
> i did but i never said anything about setting foot in canada thats just wrong on soo many levels
> *


 :uh: Once a tool always a tool!!!!
one day when you grow up you'll have real friends and be able to do real things like travel!!! you wouldn't want to come up here anyways you'd probably be beat down like a punk bitch.... more then likely from one of our fine mountain women!!!! fuck bubalina would ass rap you something feirce have you going back home to mommys tit walking all bull legged begging for some milk!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 11:06 PM~7967282
> *Mexico for me even though i dont like them the food and women are better than canadians. i doubt the army will ask me to fight for them i got rejected once because of my psychological evaluation*


true just dont commit a crime down their :uh:


:ugh:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 23 2007, 09:07 PM~7967286
> * :uh: Once a tool always a tool!!!!
> one day when you grow up you'll have real friends and be able to do real things like travel!!! you wouldn't want to come up here anyways you'd probably be beat down like a punk bitch.... more then likely from one of our fine mountain women!!!! fuck bubalina would ass rap you something feirce  have you going back home to mommys tit walking all bull legged begging for some milk!!!
> *


travel where? been to florida blah, california superficial,new york fun but crowded,massachusetts worth another visit,ibiza overated,st thomas too small and texas nice town cool folks way too fucking hot. Chi town is where is at no matter where im at


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 09:10 PM~7967307
> *true just dont commit a crime down their :uh:
> :ugh:
> *


not really they were more afraid about me shooting a superior officer most of my record shows conflict with authorities


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 24 2007, 12:11 AM~7967319
> *travel where? been to florida blah, california superficial,new york fun but crowded,massachusetts worth another visit,ibiza overated,st thomas too small and texas nice town cool folks way too fucking hot. Chi town is where is at no matter where im at
> *


needs to ditch rex grossman :thumbsdown:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:13 PM~7967329
> *needs to ditch rex grossman :thumbsdown:
> *


x2 i dont know why they let that fucker play Gresse(sp) is a better player than grossman


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 24 2007, 12:15 AM~7967348
> *x2 i dont know why they let that fucker play Gresse(sp) is a better player than grossman
> *


grossman, just sucks ass, he fucked the season up, not that indy wasnt gonna win ne ways..


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 11:17 PM~7967361
> *grossman, just sucks ass, he fucked the season up, not that indy wasnt gonna win ne ways..
> *


screw that im callin sandars we need to win. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

lets predict next years super bowl champs

i got colts... we got rid of stokley but picked up a bad ass receiver.. cant wait for this season, also got rid of like our whole defense.. maybe we'll be able to stop the 5 yrd run on 3rd down :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:21 PM~7967389
> *lets predict next years super bowl champs
> 
> i got colts... we got rid of stokley but picked up a bad ass receiver.. cant wait for this season, also got rid of like our whole defense.. maybe we'll be able to stop the 5 yrd run on 3rd down :cheesy:
> *


raiders :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 24 2007, 12:22 AM~7967404
> *raiders :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: never dallas got the 2011 super bowl


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 23 2007, 06:11 PM~7967319
> *travel where? been to florida blah, california superficial,new york fun but crowded,massachusetts worth another visit,ibiza overated,st thomas too small and texas nice town cool folks way too fucking hot. Chi town is where is at no matter where im at
> *


never tried hawaii


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 23 2007, 09:21 PM~7967389
> *lets predict next years super bowl champs
> 
> i got colts... we got rid of stokley but picked up a bad ass receiver.. cant wait for this season, also got rid of like our whole defense.. maybe we'll be able to stop the 5 yrd run on 3rd down :cheesy:
> *



TITANS :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 23 2007, 10:59 PM~7967225
> *nope im a troll im under the bridge :biggrin:
> *



where is I-town?? Inskter ?
im originally from traverse city mi 
i'll be moving back after a while


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 23 2007, 11:57 PM~7967641
> *where is I-town??  Inskter ?
> im originally from traverse city mi
> i'll be moving back after a while
> *



what you dont like flordia


----------



## stilldownivlife

the wifey hates it 
and we both miss our familys up there 

we came down as a temperary thing to make some dough 

we are both dealers in a casino and they make more dough down here :dunno: 

thats why i havent brought my real 64 down here, it would be dumb to pay 1,000 to ship it and then in 6mo-year try to figure out how to get it back up there


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats a harsh jump from mich to fla back to mich. Going from one extreme to another huh?


----------



## stilldownivlife

i keep trying to talk her into moving to arizona 
the dealers out there are making like $100,000 each 

but its hard to get in cause people are lining up for any open positions 


but michigan will always be my home family on both sides/friends - and people are very old fashiond and generally nice ---that shit is the oposite down here 4sure 
old people that dont giva fuk anymore - and assholes from newyork that think they own the world 

it makes you miss home 4real


----------



## rollinoldskoo

anyone ever buy this kit?










i was wondering if the motor in this can be used like the regular C-5/C-6 Z06 motor and what kind of setup it has


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 02:13 AM~7968292
> *anyone ever buy this kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering if the motor in this can be used like the regular C-5/C-6 Z06 motor and what kind of setup it has
> *


If I remember correctly, that kit doesn't have an engine. It's an excellent kit, with lots of great detail, just no engine, I think.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

side of the box shows an engine but its not close up.... car has like a full race chassis and i dunno how intergrated the motor is


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 02:19 AM~7968301
> *side of the box shows an engine but its not close up.... car has like a full race chassis and i dunno how intergrated the motor is
> *


Yeah, I remeber now. It has an engine, but it can't be displayed unless the body is removed from the chassis. I have thi kit, but it's been a while since I've gotten it out and looked at it. Sorry about that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how is the intake setup? can u just hack off the trans, mount another on and drop it in a truck like the other motor?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 02:46 AM~7968333
> *how is the intake setup? can u just hack off the trans, mount another on and drop it in a truck like the other motor?
> *


is got the racing intake i built it when it came out a few years ago i think i still have th engine somewhere


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i have no idea what it looks like.... are there turbos or something....


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 24 2007, 03:13 AM~7968292
> *anyone ever buy this kit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was wondering if the motor in this can be used like the regular C-5/C-6 Z06 motor and what kind of setup it has
> *



i have it and the engine is great!!


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 23 2007, 11:16 PM~7967761
> *i keep trying to talk her into moving to arizona
> the dealers out there are making like $100,000 each
> 
> but its hard to get in cause people are lining up for any open positions
> but michigan will always be my home family on both sides/friends - and people are very old fashiond and generally nice ---that shit is the oposite down here 4sure
> old people that dont giva fuk anymore - and assholes from newyork that think they own the world
> 
> it makes you miss home 4real
> *






ARIZONA  IS A GOOD PLACE TO LIVE....BUT YOU AIN'T LYING ABOUT THE PEOPLE LINING UP FOR POSITIONS


----------



## Mr Biggs

just got them in last night.


----------



## MARINATE

I NEED ONE TO PAISA IT OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Paint it white and put the blood stain on the door. AC. Green & O.J. Simpson


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 08:48 AM~7969107
> *Paint it white and put the blood stain on the door.  AC. Green & O.J. Simpson
> *



LOL....PUT A COW IN THE BACK WINDOW..BLACK OUT THE WINDOW......CLOUDY CANDY PAINT.......15x10 FIVE STARS :biggrin: ...ALSO CAN'T FORGET THE COWBOY HAT HANGING ON THE REAR VIEW MIRROR :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@May 24 2007, 07:51 AM~7969119
> *LOL....PUT A COW IN THE BACK WINDOW..BLACK OUT THE WINDOW......CLOUDY CANDY PAINT.......15x10 FIVE STARS :biggrin: ...ALSO CAN'T FORGET THE COWBOY HAT HANGING ON THE REAR VIEW MIRROR :biggrin:
> *


Just like the real one you used to own. Another replica. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 24 2007, 09:32 AM~7969361
> *Just like the real one you used to own. Another replica.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

THIS WEEKEND! :0


----------



## Miloh

Are those Ribeyes??? Dam I'm hungry.

Miloh.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Miloh

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :dunno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:58 AM~7970655
> *n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :dunno:
> *


Like autodimming or something?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 24 2007, 06:11 PM~7971922
> *Like autodimming or something?
> *


yea.. exactly what it does..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

look what i found
http://img177.exs.cx/img177/1843/img21506es.jpg


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 24 2007, 06:59 PM~7972897
> *look what i found
> http://img177.exs.cx/img177/1843/img21506es.jpg
> *


a picture! good job!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i meant the car. bitch dont talk to me like im stupid


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 24 2007, 08:42 PM~7973520
> *no i meant the car. bitch dont talk to me like im stupid
> *


lmao look at the 12 year old getting hard! go back to disney.com son.


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, i got a question, somethin the older ppl might know.. the ones that had the very first nintendo, the big grey block one...

n e one remember the game with the 7up lookin dude.. he was a red dot with arms and legs and so on... whats the name of that game.. 

i was sittin at blockbuster tonight, and for some reason it came into my head, cuz when i was younger, my mom used to take me up to that blockbuster to rent it and re rent it and so on, cuz i was so hooked on it.. :cheesy:


----------



## Sleepy2368

OMG why do you assholes always gotta start shit, stop takin everything so damn seriously... so someone makes a crack about something you posted, SO WHAT!!! take a fucking chill pill and settle down cuz you know damn well you wouldn't be sayin that kind of shit if someone was right in your face. my 2 cents cuz I'm tired of reading all this bullshit fighting about stupid things


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

QUIBT !


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 09:14 PM~7974260
> *alright, i got a question, somethin the older ppl might know.. the ones that had the very first nintendo, the big grey block one...
> 
> n e one remember the game with the 7up lookin dude.. he was a red dot with arms and legs and so on... whats the name of that game..
> 
> i was sittin at blockbuster tonight, and for some reason it came into my head, cuz when i was younger, my mom used to take me up to that blockbuster to rent it and re rent it and so on, cuz i was so hooked on it.. :cheesy:
> *


lol i remember that game it was on Genesis


----------



## tyhodge07

it was on the first nintendo too, cuz i never had genesis, and i played the shit outta it, lol

the name of it i cant remember tho


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@May 24 2007, 11:22 PM~7974328
> *OMG why do you assholes always gotta start shit, stop takin everything so damn seriously... so someone makes a crack about something you posted, SO WHAT!!! take a fucking chill pill and settle down cuz you know damn well you wouldn't be sayin that kind of shit if someone was right in your face. my 2 cents cuz I'm tired of reading all this bullshit fighting about stupid things
> *



GET EM SLEEPY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 11:22 PM~7974329
> *QUIBT  !
> *


LOOK HERE STUPID ! I DONE POSTED IT ! NO WOUNDER YOU CAN'T FIND ANYTHING ! YOU DON'T KNOW HOW TO LOOK ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 12:24 AM~7974358
> *LOOK  HERE  STUPID  !  I  DONE  POSTED  IT  !    NO  WOUNDER  YOU    CAN'T  FIND  ANYTHING  !  YOU  DON'T  KNOW  HOW  TO  LOOK !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


that dont sound like a game i could say when i was 4, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:14 PM~7974260
> *alright, i got a question, somethin the older ppl might know.. the ones that had the very first nintendo, the big grey block one...
> 
> n e one remember the game with the 7up lookin dude.. he was a red dot with arms and legs and so on... whats the name of that game..
> 
> i was sittin at blockbuster tonight, and for some reason it came into my head, cuz when i was younger, my mom used to take me up to that blockbuster to rent it and re rent it and so on, cuz i was so hooked on it.. :cheesy:
> *


cool spot


----------



## tyhodge07

and search brings up nothin


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 25 2007, 12:26 AM~7974367
> *cool spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats it :roflmao:
im about to try n find this game on ebay, and get the system again, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:25 PM~7974364
> *that dont sound like a game i could say when i was 4, lol
> *



IT STARTED ON A STACK OF BLOCKS ! AND YOU HAD TO MOVE TO THE NEXT BLOCK ONCE IT LIGHT UP AND YOU ONLY HAD A FEW SECONDS TO STAY ON IT ! YOU HAD TO KEEP MOVEING AND NOT FALL OF THE EDGE OR GET STUCK ON THE BLOCK WHEN IT TURNED DARK ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:27 PM~7974379
> *thats it :roflmao:
> im about to try n find this game on ebay, and get the system again, lol
> *


you can download NES emulators to play on your computer dude. then you can download the entire NES pack of every game ever made


----------



## vinman2

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 01:58 PM~7970655
> *n e 1 know the name of the part that hooks onto the bottom of the mirror post that controls like the lights and shit... its a little round or box lookin thing that they have in towncars? anyone know what im talkin about, im tryin to find one online to check the prices, but i got one i can take a pic of if needed... i just need to see the price before i see if anyone needs it.. its for a real car not model :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: Q-BERT :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 24 2007, 11:26 PM~7974367
> *cool spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:twak: :banghead: SORRY TYLER ! LOL ! HOW THE HELL KNOWS THE GAME I PLAYED THEN ? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 25 2007, 12:28 AM~7974389
> *you can download NES emulators to play on your computer dude. then you can download the entire NES pack of every game ever made
> *


swear, whats some links...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 12:29 AM~7974403
> *:twak:  :banghead: SORRY    TYLER !  LOL !    HOW  THE  HELL  KNOWS  THE  GAME  I  PLAYED  THEN    ? :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: whatever it was i wanna know, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 24 2007, 11:28 PM~7974396
> *:dunno: Q-BERT  :dunno:
> *



I WAS CLOSE ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 11:29 PM~7974405
> *swear, whats some links...
> *


lazy lazy


http://www.google.com/search?q=NES+emulato...nG=Search&hl=en


----------



## vinman2

Shit I used to be addicted to pitfall when I was a kid,,,, anyone remember that one?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 24 2007, 09:33 PM~7974436
> *Shit I used to be addicted to pitfall when I was a kid,,,, anyone remember that one?
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 24 2007, 02:59 PM~7972897
> *look what i found
> http://img177.exs.cx/img177/1843/img21506es.jpg
> *


are we supposed to be impressed???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 25 2007, 12:32 AM~7974429
> *lazy lazy
> http://www.google.com/search?q=NES+emulato...nG=Search&hl=en
> *


i was searchin, i found 1 site they wanted 5 bucks a month :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 24 2007, 11:33 PM~7974436
> *Shit I used to be addicted to pitfall when I was a kid,,,, anyone remember that one?
> *


YEP I STILL PLAY IT ON PS2 ! THE HAVE THE ATARI'S GREATEST GAMES OUT FOR A FEW YEARS NOW !


----------



## tyhodge07

ryan, i installed one of them programs, now for me to open up the game in the program, do i have to find and download the game or what?


----------



## Sleepy2368

how about that game, The adventures of Lolo, now that one kept me busy for a while too, I got one of those emulator things too but the one I got bugged up the computer so I had to get rid of it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 25 2007, 12:36 AM~7974465
> *YEP  I  STILL PLAY IT  ON  PS2  !  THE  HAVE  THE  ATARI'S  GREATEST  GAMES  OUT  FOR  A  FEW  YEARS  NOW !
> *


my step dad bought a mint condition atari 2600 with the original box, , thing looks brand new.. he's got like 12 ataris, lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 24 2007, 09:40 PM~7974505
> *my step dad bought a mint condition atari 2600 with the original box, , thing looks brand new.. he's got like 12 ataris, lol
> *


i got one with box frome SEARS price on it was 219.00 :0


----------



## hawkeye1777

well, i got bored, so i decided to make a frame with amotor on it, and make it dance the front end...lol

dropped...


----------



## hawkeye1777

and raised.....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2007, 09:29 PM~7974403
> *:twak:  :banghead: SORRY    TYLER !  LOL !    HOW  THE  HELL  KNOWS  THE  GAME  I  PLAYED  THEN    ? :dunno:
> *


I remember Qbert too.


----------



## rodburner1974

maybe nobody has responded because nobody has it dumbass! why do people have to start a single phukkin' topic to ask for a squirt of phukkin' glue!!!!! :uh:


----------



## 408models

*SOME CRAZY KANDY PAINT JOB *
*THIS 64 IS IN GERMANY. THE GUY WENT OVER TO PAINT IT.*


----------



## MARINATE

thats kandyman from texas....that blue 64 is clean


----------



## 408models

x2 i saw his topic damn he can do some crazy kandies.


----------



## 408models

:uh:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 25 2007, 11:34 AM~7977083
> *maybe nobody has responded because nobody has it dumbass! why do people have to start a single phukkin' topic to ask for a squirt of phukkin' glue!!!!!  :uh:
> *


 You ok there Bob?? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 25 2007, 03:46 PM~7978450
> *You ok there Bob?? :biggrin:
> *



LOL yep! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> *SOME CRAZY KANDY PAINT JOB *
> *THIS 64 IS IN GERMANY. THE GUY WENT OVER TO PAINT IT.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah thats BADD
> 
> i saved all those pics as soon as i saw them & im still drooling :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

my garage and all 3 trees are loaded with them


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 25 2007, 03:00 PM~7978857
> *my garage and all 3 trees are loaded with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF IS IT?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 03:02 PM~7978870
> *WTF IS IT?
> *


Secada


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@May 25 2007, 01:24 PM~7978303
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TRANSFORMERS! More than meets the eye!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 25 2007, 02:04 PM~7978876
> *Secada
> *


http://news.nationalgeographic.com/kids/2004/04/cicadas.html

The bugs are coming!

This May billions of cicadas will swarm the eastern United States. But by the end of June the bugs will be gone—and they won't be seen again for 17 years.

Cicadas are flying, plant-eating insects about the size of shrimps. They are known for their loud, piercing song.

Cicadas spend most of their time underground feeding on roots. But every now and then they come out.


This year a group of cicadas called Brood X (Brood Ten) will leave their underground homes and cover trees throughout the eastern United States. In the open air, the bugs change into adults, reproduce, and then die.

Brood X is the largest group of cicadas. The brood comes out only once every 17 years.

There are 12 broods that have 17-year cycles like Brood X. "A brood is a class year, like the graduates of 2004, who will be graduating in May," Gene Kritsky, a cicada expert at the College of Mount St. Joseph in Cincinnati, Ohio, said.

How do the bugs know when 17 years has passed?

"We really don't know how they count the years," Kritsky said. But this year the cicadas will leave the ground when soil temperatures reach about 64 degrees Fahrenheit (18 degrees Celsius).

People's reactions to the cicadas are mixed.

"Some people leave town and go west, where there are no cicadas. Other people plan camping trips timed in the middle of the outbreak, because they want to experience it in its full intensity," Keith Clay, a biologist at Indiana University in Bloomington, said.

Cicadas help the environment. They improve soil, provide food for other animals, and prune treetops.

Some people even like to eat the bugs!

"When you eat them when they're soft and mushy, when they come out of their skin, they taste like cold, canned asparagus," Kritsky said.


----------



## las_crucez

sweet i jost got a new s-10 xtreme, gold deep dish spokes, wide white-wallz, and gold stereo system


----------



## tyhodge07

you guys like my new body for my micro-t.. its the baja truck body, i painted it blue witha lime green behind it, and in the sun the green shows through, kinda like a flip flop paint job.. looks pretty nice, and its painted from the inside, and i also added the antenna straw thing, i got a bunch of diffrent colors, its now yellow to match everything else, and i now got the window decals on.. 

heres after i finished painting it than cutting the body out:


----------



## las_crucez

it's aight, u should put purple pinstripes on it. and drop it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 25 2007, 09:02 PM~7979760
> *it's aight, u should put purple pinstripes on it. and drop it
> *


its an rc car man, why would i drop it, lol.. its an offroad car, it bottoms out right now rampin speed bumps, lowered would break shit.. if u look in certain spots where the flash hits, u can see a little green coming through, its hard to see from a cam and not out in the sun


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 25 2007, 06:04 PM~7979768
> *its an rc car man, why would i drop it, lol.. its an offroad car, it bottoms out right now rampin speed bumps, lowered would break shit.. if u look in certain spots where the flash hits, u can see a little green coming through, its hard to see from  a cam and not out in the sun
> *


bro i kno!! i have a mini-t but i dropped it and made it a street car


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 25 2007, 09:06 PM~7979785
> *bro i kno!! i have a mini-t but i dropped it and made it a street car
> *


i think ill be gettin the mini-t or the mini baja next, theirs a 50 dollar difference i just need to find out which is better for the money

their gettin ready to release a micro baja, 99.99 i might have to get that, comes with the chrome wheels and street tires, pretty nice looking


----------



## las_crucez

i put a 1/18th scale acura NSX body on my mini-t, i cut the fenderz completey off to fit the big tires


----------



## ElMonte74'

SUP BIOTCHS I'M BACK FROM MY LITTLE VACATION AND NOW HAVE A NEW I-NET SERVICE SO NOW THAT I'M BACK YOU'LL SEE ME GET MY REAR IN GEAR SO I CAN CATCH UP


----------



## zfelix

what u guys think about this as a logo??


----------



## Project59

Can't see your name in the bottom right maybe try tattooing it to his arm in white????


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Project59_@May 25 2007, 07:50 PM~7980371
> *Can't see your name in the bottom right maybe try tattooing it to his arm in white????
> *



i was thinkin about overlaping it in baby blue?


----------



## Project59

that may look good!!!!  


Holly cow look at this shit!!!!! 

homie101 Last Active Today, 08:57 PM 

I thought we ran this fool out of here ages ago?????


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## zfelix

dead??? whats the story behind this?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 11:32 PM~7980990
> *dead??? whats the story behind this?
> *



last guy that didn't pay for a model


----------



## tyhodge07

wasted, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 07:45 PM~7980344
> *what u guys think about this as a logo??
> 
> 
> *



move the name over to the purple. You can't see some of it in the darker colors.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 25 2007, 09:32 PM~7980995
> *last guy that didn't pay for a model
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Bob don't fuck around. 

Should have stole his sneakers. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 26 2007, 12:32 AM~7980995
> *last guy that didn't pay for a model
> *


u get his wallet :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

:roflmao: 

just playin guys! i took those pics though. that was when i lived in rapid city, sd. damn drunks all over the place, that was in front of my house! he was so drunk i could have laid down next to him and took a pic like we were buddies :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 26 2007, 12:43 AM~7981056
> *:roflmao:
> 
> just playin guys! i took those pics though. that was when i lived in rapid city, sd. damn drunks all over the place, that was in front of my house! he was so drunk i could have laid down next to him and took a pic like we were buddies  :biggrin:
> *


looks like someone busted his lip up, shit u get the wallet still :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 25 2007, 11:44 PM~7981066
> *looks like someone busted his lip up, shit u get the wallet still  :biggrin:
> *



he was so drunk he almost got ran over by school bus. he hit the side of it as it went by and the bus spun him around and he fell there lol
he had no money lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 26 2007, 12:46 AM~7981076
> *he was so drunk he almost got ran over by school bus. he hit the side of it as it went by and the bus spun him around and he fell there lol
> he had no money lol
> *


lol
atleast you checked to see if he had money, i always put it if a drunk cant control theirselves enough to make it home they dont deserve to get drunk, so u take the money and u get drunk :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 09:45 PM~7980344
> *what u guys think about this as a logo??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: thats cool shit -- but yeah change the color of your name :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got an r/c car, not the cheap walmart shit, but a nice rc car they dont use or want n e more and need an amp.. got a memphis amp ill trade for one


----------



## zfelix

better?


----------



## LowandBeyond

YES!!! Much better.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 26 2007, 01:49 AM~7981431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better?
> *


yes better :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 25 2007, 10:50 PM~7981434
> *YES!!!  Much better.
> *



I Got That Package Today Bro Thanks Alot


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 25 2007, 10:54 PM~7981454
> *I Got That Package Today Bro Thanks Alot
> *



no problem homie! I'll get that other one out asap.


----------



## rodburner1974

my dog is a little lonely so she posed for you :0 her name is Peanut and is a pocket pug. they stay about this small. don't get to excited, i doubt you could handle it :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

that fuckers CROSS EYED like a motherfucker!! :biggrin: Nice dogs. Can't wait for our mutt to die so we can get us a pug. Fuckin snortin ass little fuckers.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 03:44 AM~7981772
> *that fuckers CROSS EYED like a motherfucker!!  :biggrin:  Nice dogs.  Can't wait for our mutt to die so we can get us a pug.  Fuckin snortin ass little fuckers.
> *



LMAO! YEAH ! that is why i like them too!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 26 2007, 01:50 AM~7981778
> *LMAO! YEAH ! that is why i like them too!
> *


why? Cause hes cross eyed? :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 26 2007, 03:55 AM~7981782
> *why?  Cause hes cross eyed?  :biggrin:
> *



lets get this straight! she is walleyed! LOL i like the snorting too :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@May 26 2007, 02:45 AM~7981841
> *lets get this straight! she is walleyed! LOL i like the snorting too  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

They are kick ass dogs. Thats what we want. Our dog has been with us about 10 years, so not too much longer b4 we get a pug. We've had nothing but sharpeas (SP) the wrinkly ass dogs. The first 2-3 we got was short haired with a shit load of wrinkles. Snorted like a mother fucker too. But this last one was the runt of the mix. He's fucking long haired and no wrinkles. The ol lady liked him, but now we got this bigass dog running around getting hair everywhere. :angry: :angry: NO more big dogs or dog with long hair. Shit maybe no more dogs period!


----------



## zfelix

HERES MY DOG :biggrin:



















hes gettin old i think hes about 8 or 9 years old


----------



## LowandBeyond

NICE!!


----------



## wagonguy

ill get a pic of my puppy soon, DAMN bob, my puppy is bigger than yours already LOL :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

heres my little idiot... err, "friend"

LOL, nah j/k, i love my puppy, hes just a chump nugget....

anyway, hes like 8 or 10 weeks old now, and hes already beating up my 8 yr old nephew...

(half pit, quarter boxer, quater golden retriever...)


----------



## rodburner1974

cool dogs guys! i didn't see any of them posing though? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 10:20 AM~7983095
> *heres my little idiot... err, "friend"
> 
> LOL, nah j/k, i love my puppy, hes just a chump nugget....
> 
> anyway, hes like 8 or 10 weeks old now, and hes already beating up my 8 yr old nephew...
> 
> (half pit, quarter boxer, quater golden retriever...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: HE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I HAVE ONLY A DIFFERENT COLORS


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 26 2007, 11:01 AM~7983261
> *:roflmao: HE LOOKS LIKE THE ONE I HAVE ONLY A DIFFERENT COLORS
> *



hes a doofy mofo LOL


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 26 2007, 12:08 PM~7983544
> *hes a doofy mofo LOL
> *


yep sounds like my oso


----------



## Mr Biggs

NUKE.


----------



## hawkeye1777

thats a beautiful dog, Mr Biggs


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 03:22 PM~7983910
> *NUKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That little dude is gettin BIGG ! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 01:22 PM~7983910
> *NUKE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 DAMN RED EYES. I NEVER SEEN THAT BEFORE EXCEPT ON PET SEMETARY


----------



## Mr Biggs

THANK'S GUY'S. 
He is a good guard dog with the family but he hate's everyone else. I don't know why. I don't want him to be like that.


----------



## ElMonte74'

WELL THIS IS WHAT WE DO TO OUR DOG WHEN HE DOES THAT WE SMACK HIM AND TELL HIM TO BEHAVE. IT USUALLY TAKES A COUPLE OF SMACKS TO DO THE TRICK


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 26 2007, 03:40 PM~7983976
> *THANK'S GUY'S.
> He is a good guard dog with the family but he hate's everyone else. I don't know why. I don't want him to be like that.
> *


that's how our dog is, he'll go wild whenever anyone else comes around


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 26 2007, 02:27 PM~7983642
> *yep sounds like my oso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if that is a bear then my dog is a bull LOL , cool dog! :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

Nuke= bad ass dog!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

does anyone remember the FAT BOYS?
http://youtube.com/watch?v=mMKdDPpIAcs


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

not a lo-lo but dam, that shit looks tight!!










found it here. theres about 5 pages of stuff
http://www.hlj.com/hlj_gallery2/v/shs2007/modelers/


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@May 26 2007, 06:29 PM~7985095
> *not a lo-lo but dam, that shit looks tight!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found it here. theres about 5 pages of stuff
> http://www.hlj.com/hlj_gallery2/v/shs2007/modelers/
> *


Can't see the pic. Which one is it?


----------



## DEUCES76

how do i load pics of my models on here to show them


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

on the lower left corner there are page numbers i believe its on the second page!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@May 26 2007, 09:56 PM~7985493
> *how do i load pics of my models on here to show them
> *


Use the "Image Uploader." When you post look to the left of the page under the smiles. If that doesn't work go to PhotoBucket.com and sign up for an acct. and upload your pics on to it and the use the "IMG" tag to copy and then paste in the post over here.


----------



## stilldownivlife

here is our guys - damn i miss them 

smith & wesson brothers from the same litter 

but we gave them to my aunt and uncle when we moved to florida, because we wernt sure on how hard it would be to rent with pets 
and then my little (3 & 6) cousins got attatched 
so we let them keep them 
hard, hard thing to do


----------



## Linc

Liddel got knocked out!!!! :0 good thing i bet Jackson!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2

Just thought I would pop in and say I have a new respect for the peeps that wire up the engine bays. Either you have smaller fingers and better eyes than me or yall are just that damn good,,,lol.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 27 2007, 12:19 AM~7986607
> *Just thought I would pop in and say I have a new respect for the peeps that wire up the engine bays. Either you have smaller fingers and better eyes than me or yall are just that damn good,,,lol.
> *



LOL... remember this ONE thing...





















































TWEEZERS ARE YOUR BEST FRIEND!!!!!


----------



## vinman2

They are somewhere across the room cause I couldn't get them to cooperate,,,lol


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@May 27 2007, 12:28 AM~7986639
> *They are somewhere across the room cause I couldn't get them to cooperate,,,lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

thiz one is ready for paint...


----------



## holly.hoodlum

been working on this for the last few hours...
started about 10:00 pm
a2day project...
75' el dorado...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-SIK CAR LOCO


----------



## BODINE

whos is this i saw it in Panama City this year????


----------



## BODINE

noooooooooooooooooo oneeeeeeeeee here in tha morning


----------



## 1ofaknd

here's MY building partner :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

LOL someone should build this

http://images24.fotki.com/v770/photos/5/51...DSC06167-vi.jpg 

uffin:


----------



## S-10sForever

lemme find a s-10 kit and ill build it lol!!

Anyone know where i can find cheap s-10 kits


----------



## S-10sForever

1ofaknd how old is your saint? looks kinda small. Mines 6 yrs now


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 27 2007, 09:39 AM~7987437
> *lemme find a s-10 kit and ill build it lol!!
> 
> Anyone know where i can find cheap s-10 kits
> *



anything you need, you can find it on ebay!!!!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 08:36 AM~7987249
> *here's MY building partner  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF that tea cup yorkie blew the fuck up


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 10:36 AM~7987249
> *here's MY building partner  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thats a good looking Saint Ryan, I've always wanted one, but don't have room for that big of a dog. I gotta keep em a bit smaller so here's my building partners.


----------



## Ronin

i have a knack for running into odd ball kits


----------



## S-10sForever

that VW is cool man


----------



## rollinoldskoo

so uh, anyone heard from lonnie lately?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 04:24 PM~7989010
> *so uh, anyone heard from lonnie lately?
> *


Nope, he disappeared again. :angry:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 27 2007, 11:40 AM~7987441
> *1ofaknd how old is your saint? looks kinda small. Mines 6 yrs now
> *


it's a female, she's about a year old. probably 130 pounds, females dont get too large.

I got a male also, he's about 200lbs :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i made a porshe last night.finished in about 6 hrs.its got patterns on it,but i cant post pics! i will as soon as i can


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 27 2007, 05:33 PM~7989286
> *i made a porshe last night.finished in about 6 hrs.its got patterns on it,but i cant post pics! i will as soon as i can
> *


 :twak:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thanks man, i really appreciate that


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 27 2007, 05:36 PM~7989297
> *thanks man, i really appreciate that
> *


No problem, anytime.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 27 2007, 02:33 PM~7989286
> *i made a porshe last night.finished in about 6 hrs.its got patterns on it,but i cant post pics! i will as soon as i can
> *


just for future reference, can you save the grand announcements for when u get pics


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 05:46 PM~7989346
> *just for future reference, can you save the grand announcements for when u get pics
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez

my chevy S-10 Xtreme wit


























h shaved door handlez, tailgate, and lights


----------



## Pokey

*RESIZE!*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

nice.... huge pics.... but nice....


----------



## las_crucez

ya first time 4 me puttin pics up


----------



## Ronin

on my to do list :biggrin: i dont care what yall say about the japanese style their out of the box styling is ouft of this world. theyre still ahead of us by 3 years


----------



## hawkeye1777

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
not hatin on your builds, cuz u build what u like.......but i hate shit like that


----------



## Pokey

I like that green one next to that goofy ass pink thing.

Sorry man, but I don't like that anime lookin' stuff. If that style ever makes it over-seas, I'm gonna have to stock up on Pepto.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 27 2007, 04:51 PM~7989815
> *I like that green one next to that goofy ass pink thing.
> 
> Sorry man, but I don't like that anime lookin' stuff. If that style ever makes it over-seas, I'm gonna have to stock up on Pepto.
> *


i agree with everything said here..... if fact.... they should call the pink car Pepto....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

does anybody sell a generic photoetch 'billet grill' in a sheet like the mesh or honeycomb modelcargarage sells


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 27 2007, 08:36 PM~7990044
> *does anybody sell a generic photoetch 'billet grill' in a sheet like the mesh or honeycomb modelcargarage sells
> *


no you make your own


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@May 27 2007, 09:33 PM~7989726
> *on my to do list :biggrin:  i dont care what yall say about the japanese style their out of the box styling is ouft of this world. theyre still ahead of us by 3 years
> *


I really hope that's not what we see here in 3 years, lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x10000000


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 27 2007, 09:06 PM~7990212
> *I really hope that's not what we see here in 3 years, lol
> *


If it does, you can borrow some of my Pepto. Like I said, I'll be stockin' up on it if we do see them over here.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Viewing Profile: lonnie
lonnie



Baller


lonnie
Member Group: First Year
Joined: Jan 2007 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time May 27 2007, 09:11 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 514 
( 3.7 posts per day / 0.01% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Model Cars
( 475 posts / 96% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Apr 29, 2007 - 05:58 PM 
Status (Offline) 

fukker ain't ever gonna send shit....


----------



## Pokey

Yup, I'm still waiting too.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yall might as well sue him for fraud or internet robbery or something


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 27 2007, 09:31 PM~7990339
> *yall might as well sue him for fraud or internet robbery or something
> *


Damn it, you're gonna go and make me do it again aren't you. Okay, as you wish,
:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol....damn......


----------



## las_crucez

can u put hydros on a mini truck?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 28 2007, 05:16 PM~7994615
> *can u put hydros on a mini truck?
> *


you could put hydros on a semi truck if you wanted to.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wheres mitch been? :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i might get to buildin this one day................


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its my cuzins car


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

also my cuzins, the one im workin on now


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 28 2007, 05:31 PM~7994721
> *wheres mitch been? :dunno:
> *


i have seen him here a few times lurking under cover watching the builds for tips and ideas! only coming out from cover to bitchslap dumbasses who post stupid topics and dumbass questions! :biggrin: I have been watching his builds but seen no action.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Linc_@May 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7995372
> *i have seen him here a few times lurking under cover watching the builds for tips and ideas! only coming out from cover to bitchslap dumbasses who post stupid topics and dumbass questions! :biggrin:  I have been watching his builds but seen no action.
> *



i think hes in the middle of moving and working out of town. I pmed him the other day when he was on too see how things were going.


----------



## vertex

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/009/2booster.jpg


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 28 2007, 06:13 PM~7994997
> *i might get to buildin this one day................
> 
> *


What are you gonna use to build that? '75 Cutlass and a '77 Monte?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 28 2007, 04:31 PM~7994721
> *wheres mitch been? :dunno:
> *


MITCH IS OUT OF THE COUNTRY. AND HE WILL BE IN DIFFERENTS STATES ON HIS RETURN. HIS POST UP ONCE AND AWHILE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

It might be time to give VINNY another time out ! Or a new Phone call ! 





> *i just asked one question.
> 
> 
> 
> you already blocked me, why dont you leave me alone then.
> 
> im not looking for trouble just tips to make my models better
> 
> 
> 
> thanks*



VINNY ! YOU HAVEN'T CHANGED A BIT !


----------



## S-10sForever

what do you mean bro? i just didnt wanna go on about anything on his thread thats all.

i think its you that hassent changed, your still an asshole to me for no reason.....


----------



## Pokey

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@May 29 2007, 02:31 AM~7997883
> *what do you mean bro? i just didnt wanna go on about anything on his thread thats all.
> 
> i think its you that hassent changed, your still an asshole to me for no reason.....
> *



LOL! YUP ! You haven't been back for a few days now and almost everyone of your post are about lookin for something or wanting to know where to get this or that ! SAME ASS question you asked before you went into hidding ! 


IF YOU WOULD JUST REAL GET DOWN TO BUILDING SOMETHING YOU WILL LEARN ! 


Like on you truck ! you started it asked about molding shit in and doing body work ? Well i told a few things to pick up and where to get them and then you asked the same shit in like 4 differnt topics ! MEMBER ?

Not to mention that you took 4 pics of it and then sold it off to someone else ! 


If your not a model builder at heart then we do you waste are time ! Most Builders on here are passionate about plastic ! WE HAVE TO BE BUILDING ON SOMETHING ALMOST EVERYDAY ! 


I get the notion that once you get boraded you come on here just to stay awake and bug the hell out of us ! Cause if i asked for as much help as you do then i would look for another hobby ! :angry:


----------



## S-10sForever

funny huh? :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

My Next Replica


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:40 AM~7997910
> *My Next Replica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YEA thats neat ! I been wanting to build a parking lot my self !


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 29 2007, 12:42 AM~7997916
> *YEA    thats    neat !    I  been  wanting  to  build  a  parking  lot    my  self  !
> *



I Was Talkin About The Deuce But What I Really Wanna Build Is A Photoshoot Building U know With The Building Its Self Then u Got The Prep Area Where U Clean The Cars And Shit i Wanna Sratch Some Lil Go Jacks make A Office Then Make The big alll White Shoot Area With The Rounded Off Walls And SHit I Think That Would Look Badass Then Put A Show Car Or 2 Inside :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hell ! MAN ! it seems this Lambo door shit is a question that just needs to be answered ! Or stopped being asked about ! 


What do you guys say ! Another quick TIC TOC WATCH THE CLOCK  2hr build off ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 my next replica! that purple caprice! :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

damn i wish i had some kandy blue. i kinda wanna break out this escalade ext and toss it together just to finish sumthin :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@May 29 2007, 02:12 AM~7998116
> *damn i wish i had some kandy blue. i kinda wanna break out this escalade ext and toss it together just to finish sumthin :ugh:
> *



they all blue homie.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 29 2007, 02:40 AM~7997910
> *My Next Replica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey, What is that Blue or Blk thing on the rollback?? Can't make it out.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

Lincoln town car.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 28 2007, 07:31 PM~7995595
> *What are you gonna use to build that? '75 Cutlass and a '77 Monte?
> *


why would i need a monte


----------



## las_crucez

how do u change da font and color of ur signature


----------



## stilldownivlife

go to my controls up in the right 

and then after you click that it will open a differnt window and you will see the edit my signature on the left 

:thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez

ya but it alwayz sayz like


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 29 2007, 04:48 PM~8001427
> *ya but it alwayz sayz like
> *



go edit your signature, i put the code in so you can see how to do it.


----------



## BigPoppa

new work truck, got her with 95 miles :biggrin: 

I never had a new vehicle before, mine have all been used, and the wife gets the brand new rides


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

are you doing anything minor to it?


----------



## hawkeye1777

minor?.....dropp it and bag it...lol....you might get fired tho...


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 29 2007, 03:57 PM~8001901
> *are you doing anything minor to it?
> *


um, no. I'm just happy it's an upgrade from my old Ford Ranger, which is in the background. CD/MP3 player, power windows and locks, extra cab. I don't ordinarily brag, but my boss and I have the newest trucks in our division. I must be doing something right and it ain't suckin someone's dick before anyone insinuates anything. Even beat out the guy with seniority


----------



## betoscustoms

KOOL CHEVY, I HAD A BLACK V6 CREW CAB WITH 20's, COULDN'T FIT THE HARLEY IN THE BACK SO I UPGRADED TO A SILVERADO. THEY RUN GREAT. GAS SAVER........ :biggrin: CONGRATS ON THE TRUCK, YOUR BOSS KNOWS WHO WORKS THE HARDEST. KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB.


----------



## Pokey

Nice Colorado Big Poppa!


----------



## BigPoppa

thanks beto and Pokey. I'm just happy I can bring my own tunes, I was sick of listening about putting Ds on da Cadalick (am/fm only)

and yes, I enjoy what I do and don't mind working hard for my money. I get bonuses and raises every year, and the pissy senior guy hasn't gotten shit for 5 years


----------



## LowandBeyond

1/24th scale project?????? 









:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

whoa had to do a double take :scrutinize:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 07:16 PM~8004772
> *1/24th scale project??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats fukkin sweet...... my homie did an ls here in hawaii before but never seen that yet....


----------



## LowandBeyond

I find me another 1/24th scale elco, I'm going to try it. I got 2 cuttys plus one from Marinate. :0 :0 :0 I got a elco right now, but I got the resin LS clip for it. I'm gonna find another. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife

i think it looks cool with a stock'ish color cause it doesnt strike you at first then bam it hits ya in the face and leaves you scratching your head lol


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8004772
> *1/24th scale project??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


A friend of mine had an '85 El Camino with an '80 Monte Carlo front end and doors on it when we were in high school. Looked kinda cool, but he had some big ass meaty tires on the back, and some Centerline wheels. I got some pictures of it layin' around somewhere. If I ever find them, I'll have to scan them to my computer and show it to yous guys.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 29 2007, 10:16 PM~8004772
> *1/24th scale project??????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2007, 11:19 PM~8005195
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I got one too, going to Felix for a patterened top. White body, 2 tone tan and champain top and some gold trims and leaf. 
Its the LS
but I wanna do one now with a cutty front clip! :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

twinn is casting the cutty front clip as we type.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 29 2007, 11:25 PM~8005231
> *twinn is casting the cutty front clip as we type.
> *



well that wont be no fun if I just clip it. JK :biggrin: 

damn it Twinn. I'm working all the overtime I can, your breaking me. :biggrin:


THANK YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+May 28 2007, 06:13 PM~7994997-->
> 
> 
> 
> i might get to buildin this one day................
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@May 28 2007, 07:31 PM~7995595
> *What are you gonna use to build that? '75 Cutlass and a '77 Monte?
> *


i'd say the 74 malibu resemble more of the body style with out haveing to shave all the lumps off of the 77 monte ...
















as for the tail lights i'd chop up a johan cutlass foe the lights and back end (u-know trunk lid and all) even use the front & back bumbers 
maybe 
















.i've been thinking of doing one for a while...
maybe I should jump on it I have both kits on hand.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

the bumbers are kinda the same...
but the rest of the front end would have to be scratch built ...
which shouldn't be a probelm since it's mainly blocked...


















the headlights swould come of a 80 monte carlo


----------



## Sleepy2368

^^^^^^^somebody's been doing some research lol


----------



## Pokey

Yes, but the brown 1:1 Cutlass in the pic is a '75. So why not just use the JoHan '75, and add the roof from the '77 Monte. 

I'd love to see someone do a '76/'77 Cutlass, and cast it! Go for it Holly.hoodlum!


----------



## Miloh

I'm confused: Is he going to build a 75?? It has single round headlights. where are all the double squares playing into this?? and if the johan is a 75 why all the cutting?? can't ya just paint it brown and put gold wheels on it?

Miloh.


----------



## Tip Slow

shit man i need a cutlass euro clip


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 30 2007, 10:44 AM~8007512
> *Yes, but the brown 1:1 Cutlass in the pic is a '75. So why not just use the JoHan '75, and add the roof from the '77 Monte.
> 
> I'd love to see someone do a '76/'77 Cutlass, and cast it! Go for it Holly.hoodlum!
> *


i guess it is a 75'...








ididn't notioce the curve on the front end I was jus looking from the door back .....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 10:53 AM~8007563
> *I'm confused: Is he going to build a 75?? It has single round headlights. where are all the double squares playing into this?? and if the johan is a 75 why all the cutting?? can't ya just paint it brown and put gold wheels on it?
> 
> Miloh.
> *


the brown one not me , i think sum-1 else is biuldin' that ...
I was saying that the square head lights from the 80' monte resemble the 77' cutlass lights ....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@May 30 2007, 03:09 PM~8008033
> *i guess it is a 75'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ididn't notioce the curve on the front end I was jus looking from the door back .....
> *


whys the 22'' symbole, decal whatever backwords :uh:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 30 2007, 02:40 PM~8008271
> *whys the 22'' symbole, decal whatever backwords  :uh:
> *



What ya talking bout homie??

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 12:45 PM~8008308
> *What ya talking bout homie??
> 
> Miloh.
> *


hez asking why doez the car have the decalz on both sidez dat say 22" but one side is backwards, it lookz like "SS


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S THE SAME PIC. IT'S JUST THE REVERSE NEG ANGLE. SO IT LOOK'S BACKWARD'S. LOOK AT THE CAR ONE PAGE BACK IT'S OK.


----------



## Miloh

Well hell: you young guys got some eyes I guess. I thought that was a reflect in the paint LOL!!! I could'nt even tell what it was.

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 01:27 PM~8008708
> *Well hell: you young guys got some eyes I guess. I thought that was a reflect in the paint LOL!!! I could'nt even tell what it was.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


hell ya i'm only 14, still young az hell!!!!!!1


----------



## Miloh

Dam little dude, I don't even remember 14  I'd been married 6 years when you was born LOL!!!!!!!!! I was 24 when I got married. I wish I could be 14 again. Dam the things I would do different.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

MAN ALOT OF YOU ON HERE ARE SOME YOUNG GUY'S ..... :0 O WELL THAT JUST ANSWERED ALL MY QUESTION'S.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 30 2007, 03:14 PM~8009133
> *MAN ALOT OF YOU ON HERE ARE SOME YOUG GUY'S ..... :0  O WELL THAT JUST ANSWERED ALL MY QUESTION'S.
> *


im 15 lol


----------



## Dr_Evil

hey wazup i'm new


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Dr_Evil_@May 30 2007, 04:27 PM~8009218
> *hey wazup i'm new
> *


 A lot, Just look around :biggrin: Welcome, show off some of your stuff. We all like to look at pictures.

Miloh.


----------



## Dr_Evil

cool i'm gettin a 1933 willyz panel truck this week. ordered it off ebay. gonna put hydros on it


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@May 30 2007, 10:53 AM~8007563
> *I'm confused: Is he going to build a 75?? It has single round headlights. where are all the double squares playing into this?? and if the johan is a 75 why all the cutting?? can't ya just paint it brown and put gold wheels on it?
> 
> Miloh.
> *


amen to that. all i have to do is use the johan model and fiil in the back two windowsso that they are skinny like in the pic. why all this commotion about how to do it? its simple


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

its got godzillla on tha trunk lid























she is fine aint she


----------



## hawkeye1777

dude, thats wrong, don't talk about your sister that way...lo.l.......j/k


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

SHE AINT MY SIS, BUT SHE LOOK GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8010577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is fine aint she
> *


GOD DAMN SHE'S FINE :0 .

*NEW PAGE*


----------



## Kirby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWYdwXmRTYA...related&search=

lmfao!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 30 2007, 09:25 PM~8012227
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWYdwXmRTYA...related&search=
> 
> lmfao!
> *


LOL. DAMN I KNEW ABOUT CATTLE LICK BUT I DIDN'T KNOW THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8010577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is fine aint she
> *



And this week on dateline NBC.........Layitlow members arrested for looking at little girls pictures posted. All but 3 people from the LIL model section was takin into custody for being over 18. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 30 2007, 08:56 PM~8011044
> *SHE AINT MY SIS, BUT SHE LOOK GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD
> *


then ***** who is she,that ain't your girl and if she is tell her to get with a baller like ME.because i know she likes a ***** that sits on 26's thats on a 87 montecarlo LS convert with candy paint.oh do NOT ask for any pics cause i have NO CAMERA


----------



## Tip Slow

and by the way,how old is she? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 30 2007, 03:19 PM~8009590
> *amen to that. all i have to do is use the johan model and fiil in the back two windowsso that they are skinny like in the pic. why all this commotion about how to do it? its simple
> *


It's a totally different roof, with a different back window. It would be simpler to just fill in the side window, but only if you wanted to do it half-assed. The roof, rear window, and trunk would be all wrong. If you wanted it to be accurate, you would NEED the '77 Monte to use the back section of the roof, the rear window and package-tray, and so on.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 30 2007, 05:47 PM~8010577
> *its got godzillla on tha trunk lid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is fine aint she
> *


how old is she


----------



## Pokey




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LilMarty54_@May 31 2007, 01:54 AM~8013372
> *how old is she
> *


I CANT TELL YOU


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@May 30 2007, 07:41 PM~8011424
> *GOD DAMN SHE'S FINE :0 .
> 
> NEW PAGE
> *


YEEEEEA BOYEEEEEEE


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT THE HOMIE'S ON HERE SHOULD START DOING IS START IGNORING THESE STUPID TOPIC AND QUIT POSTING ON THEM, AND JUST MAYBE THEY WILL STOP MAKING THEM. THEY LOVE TO SEE YOU GUY'S TALK SHIT AND GET ALL BUT HURT WHEN THEY DO THIS. THEY ARE JUST STARVING FOR ATTENTION. AND YOU ALL KNOW THEY ARE THE SAME GUY'S WITH DIFFERENT NAME'S. 

THANK'S JUST HAD TO VENT.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

huh? u lost me


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont know the exact name of the wire, but u guys know the wire that is hard to strip and has the thread in it for insullation and the little micro hair sized wires that u stripped are colored.. its like some phone wire and shit like that, its some really thin wire... well Jevries prolly knows what im talkin about, well n e ways i cant seem to get any power through the wire at all, ive tried soldering the wires together and still no luck, is there a certain way that i have to use this wire for it to work or what?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 31 2007, 02:21 PM~8015867
> *i dont know the exact name of the wire, but u guys know the wire that is hard to strip and has the thread in it for insullation and the little micro hair sized wires that u stripped are colored.. its like some phone wire and shit like that, its some really thin wire... well Jevries prolly knows what im talkin about, well n e ways i cant seem to get any power through the wire at all, ive tried soldering the wires together and still no luck, is there a certain way that i have to use this wire for it to work or what?
> *


are you talking about cat 5 cable
how many wires are in there once you strip the jacket and what color are they


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 31 2007, 03:29 PM~8015965
> *are you talking about cat 5 cable
> how many wires are in there once you strip the jacket and what color are they
> *


theres 4 total wires, a ground, a blue and a black, when all are stripped, its white wire is gold micro wires inside, the blue is blue micro wires inside (really thin) than black is red micro wires inside (really thin) and the ground u dont have to strip... i can get a pic if needed..


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 31 2007, 02:37 PM~8016043
> *theres 4 total wires, a ground, a blue and a black, when all are stripped, its white wire is gold micro wires inside, the blue is blue micro wires inside (really thin) than black is red micro wires inside (really thin) and the ground u dont have to strip... i can get a pic if needed..
> *


yeah pic would help


----------



## tyhodge07

i tried gettin a pic but its really hard to get cuz the wires are so small 

i tried adjusting the color on the pic, hard to see but u can see them stripped


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 03:41 PM~8016076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nope, thinner than that


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 31 2007, 12:40 PM~8016070
> *i tried gettin a pic but its really hard to get cuz the wires are so small
> 
> i tried adjusting the color on the pic, hard to see but u can see them stripped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does your camera have macro.??????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 03:46 PM~8016133
> *does your camera have macro.??????
> *


yea, but it was still hard to get apic of


----------



## tyhodge07

alright i got it, i was using the wrong setting when i was turning the macro on and it was making it to light, so now i got it, heres a better pic


----------



## tyhodge07

and the whole bunch of wires inside the grey surrounding is the size of a single speaker wire.. prolly a tad smaller

and the white wire looks like the ground wire, like the same material, but i cant get any power through that at all either, i dont know why :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

ive seen that before but not sure what its called either


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 31 2007, 03:55 PM~8016214
> *ive seen that before but not sure what its called either
> *


me neither, theres got to be a special way to use the wire instead of just hooking it up, im think i have to solder it right to the contact spot, i was trying to wire to another wire, and i tried holding it onto it instead of the wire, but still nothin, so maybe i have to solder it instead of holding it :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus

just noticed my civic made it into this months model car mag under the nnl east coverage

woohhoooo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 31 2007, 12:56 PM~8016229
> *just noticed my civic made it into this months model car mag under the nnl east coverage
> 
> woohhoooo :biggrin:
> *


CONGRAT'S BRO..  
JUST GOT THE MAG IN THE MAIL YESTERDAY. I'LL GO HOME AND LOOK AT IT.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 31 2007, 12:51 PM~8016184
> *alright i got it, i was using the wrong setting when i was turning the macro on and it was making it to light, so now i got it, heres a better pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IM GLAD YOU GOT IT WORKING. THIS IS WHAT MINE LOOK'S LIKE WITH SUPER MACRO. 
THIS A LITTLE BLACK ANT ON MY CAR COVER.


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## hawkeye1777

lol.that shit was randumb!


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Miloh

[/quote]

This dude had done someone wron and had some bad shit comming to his ass. no other explantion for an perfect shot like that.

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!!!!!! i just got my new model in da mail!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@May 31 2007, 02:14 PM~8016878
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetttt!!!!!!!! i just got my new model in da mail!!!!
> *



make sure to get pics!


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 31 2007, 03:17 PM~8017299
> *make sure to get pics!
> *


i will, but first i gotta finish my chevy xtreme..................P.S. the new model is a 1933 Willys Van!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

>


 This dude had done someone wron and had some bad shit comming to his ass. no other explantion for an perfect shot like that.

Miloh.
[/quote]
FOR REALS PERFECT AIM I WOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLIN IF I SEEN THAT IN REAL LIFE. :roflmao:


----------



## vengence

> This dude had done someone wron and had some bad shit comming to his ass. no other explantion for an perfect shot like that.
> 
> Miloh.


FOR REALS PERFECT AIM I WOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLIN IF I SEEN THAT IN REAL LIFE. :roflmao:
[/quote]
x2


----------



## tyhodge07

> This dude had done someone wron and had some bad shit comming to his ass. no other explantion for an perfect shot like that.
> 
> Miloh.


FOR REALS PERFECT AIM I WOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLIN IF I SEEN THAT IN REAL LIFE. :roflmao:
[/quote]

just watch his body wrap around the tire :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

21 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: rollinoldskoo, MKD904, 65lorider, BigPoppa, calacas69, vinman2, Miloh, southside groovin, themonteman, 1badassMALIBU, Heavy Hitter, wagonguy, lethaljoe, ALL"D"AY, Modelluver, pokey6733


damn.... busy tonight.....


----------



## MKD904

Thanks for lettin me know I'm on here right now....


)


----------



## Miloh

> FOR REALS PERFECT AIM I WOULD HAVE BEEN ROLLIN IF I SEEN THAT IN REAL LIFE. :roflmao:


just watch his body wrap around the tire :roflmao:
[/quote]

Thats awful man, make fun of that poor guy....NOT Wonder where that thing came from anyway.


----------



## Tip Slow

does any body have some cadillac escalade headlights and grill?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got it in 1/18.... :biggrin: thanks to my son...


----------



## 408models

WELL I COULDN'T FIND THE REAL 1:1 TOPIC WE HAD ON HERE. I DID THE SEARCH LIKE 10xS AND NOTHING. 
WELL I FINALLY GOT Me A NEW GIRL. *2007' CHRYSLER 300 (basic model)*
ONLY 12 MILES ON IT.I GOT IT ON SATURDAY, AND THERE WAS ONLY 2 BUYERS THE WHOLE DAY THERE SO I REALLY GOT A GOOD DEAL. SUNDAY i PUT IN THE BEATS AND NOW JUST NEED SOME 22' AND I'M SET. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

CONGRAT'S ON YOUR NEW GIRL SMILEY. 
THAT'S A CLEAN RIDE. TAKE IT TO THE SHOW NEXT WEEK .


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8022445
> *CONGRAT'S ON YOUR NEW GIRL SMILEY.
> THAT'S A CLEAN RIDE. TAKE IT TO THE SHOW NEXT WEEK .
> *


thanks bro, i wont be able to make it the show, got a b-day and a quincenera to go to.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8022419
> *WELL I COULDN'T FIND THE REAL 1:1 TOPIC WE HAD ON HERE. I DID THE SEARCH LIKE 10xS AND NOTHING.
> WELL I FINALLY GOT Me A NEW GIRL. 2007' CHRYSLER 300 (basic model)
> ONLY 12 MILES ON IT.I GOT IT ON SATURDAY, AND THERE WAS ONLY 2 BUYERS THE WHOLE DAY THERE SO I REALLY GOT A GOOD DEAL. SUNDAY i PUT IN THE BEATS AND NOW JUST NEED SOME 22' AND I'M SET.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post updates when you get them rims. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

you know it bro, probably be a while, gotta save up and look for some nice ones.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 11:33 AM~8022666
> *you know it bro, probably be a while, gotta save up and look for some nice ones.
> *


ya i feel ya after buying the 300 i'd be outta cash for a minute too. :0


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2007, 09:02 AM~8022445
> *CONGRAT'S ON YOUR NEW GIRL SMILEY.
> THAT'S A CLEAN RIDE. TAKE IT TO THE SHOW NEXT WEEK .
> *



Hey biggs what show is that??? Where will it be??


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

Its finally happening, i graduate college today!...just thought I'd share it with everyone! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 1 2007, 10:58 AM~8023211
> *Hey biggs what show is that??? Where will it be??
> *


IT'S IN MERCED , CA. AL CUMMING'S IS THROWING IT. IT'S A GOOD SHOW, AND THEY GIVE NICE TROPHIE'S. A BUCH OF 4 FTR'S 3-6 FTER'S AND BEST OF SHOW IS 7 FT. I DON'T KNOW HOW IM GOING TO FIT THAT 7 FTR IN MY CAR


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 1 2007, 11:21 AM~8023346
> *Its finally happening, i graduate college today!...just thought I'd share it with everyone! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRAT'S BADASS. YOU GOT YOUR WHOLE LIFE AHEAD OF YOU BRO GOOD LUCK.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:32 AM~8023398
> *CONGRAT'S  BADASS.  YOU GOT YOUR WHOLE LIFE AHEAD OF YOU BRO GOOD LUCK.
> *


*X-2* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 1 2007, 10:31 AM~8023389
> *IT'S IN MERCED , CA.  ALL CUMMING'S IS THROWING IT. IT'S A GOOD SHOW, AND THEY GIVE NICE TROPHIE'S. A BUCH OF 4 FTR'S 3-6 FTER'S AND BEST OF SHOW IS 7 FT.  I DON'T KNOW HOW IM GOING TO FIT THAT 7 FTR IN MY CAR
> *


DAMN I WISH I COULD GO :angry:


----------



## hawkeye1777

damn...i must be lucky....lol...i win this everyday..... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 11:36 AM~8023418
> *DAMN I WISH I COULD GO :angry:
> *


JUST LET THE OLD LADY TAKE OFF TO THE PARTY , AND I WILL STOP BY AND SCOOP YOU UP. IM GOING TO HAVE A CAR LOAD OF SUCIAS.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> * Posted Today, 11:36 AM
> QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Jun 1 2007, 10:32 AM)
> CONGRAT'S  BADASS.  YOU GOT YOUR WHOLE LIFE AHEAD OF YOU BRO GOOD LUCK.
> 
> 
> X-2
> Mr Biggs Posted Today, 11:32 AM
> QUOTE(1badassMALIBU @ Jun 1 2007, 11:21 AM)
> Its finally happening, i graduate college today!...just thought I'd share it with everyone!
> 
> 
> CONGRAT'S BADASS. YOU GOT YOUR WHOLE LIFE AHEAD OF YOU BRO GOOD LUCK.
> *


thanks!... it was hard going back 2 school but it just had to get done!
I'm not done yet tho I'm going after my Masters degree!!!
...so watch out to the big cats out there, a Mexican is about to get down with it!


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO MASTER IN....?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> *Mr Biggs Posted Today, 02:07 PM
> WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO MASTER IN....?
> *


Internatinal Business with emphasis in North America... ill be getting my A.A. (in Business) today it took me like 3 years


----------



## stilldownivlife

congrats 408 that dark grey is sexy :thumbsup:
22s & a grill and you are straight :biggrin:












if mine didnt have the 22s on it when i bought it - i gaurentee that id be rollin stockers


----------



## 408models

thanks bro, your s looks sik bro, can't wait to get some rims.
*
WHAT MODEL 300 DID YOU GET*???


----------



## hawkeye1777

well i got the monogram s10 in the mail today.....THANX Prject59........couldn't seem to find the vottom of the bed, or the hood, but thats okay...i got a hod that fits it, after i cut it down..............and as for the bed....it is in the process of gettin a tonneau cover on it, adn a positionable Z RACK!!!!!!!!!!!
not much gonna be done until i get back, cuz i wanna get pics of the builbup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

Sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

ooo




























what do you guys think, I think the rear post is definately off, it needs to match the B(?) post more. Nice casting otherwise








yeah, I know, I gotta build, don't give me shit...


----------



## hawkeye1777

................ looksgood.build it.,.......lol


----------



## hawkeye1777

well...i bondo'd the tonneua cover on, and was lookin at it on the z rack, haven't haved it yet, but the zrack just doesn't look good to me with the cab, so i am most likely gonna make it a project truck with no bed...............


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2007, 05:57 PM~8025439
> *ooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think, I think the rear post is definately off, it needs to match the B(?) post more.  Nice casting otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I know, I gotta build, don't give me shit...
> *


please tell me how that builds up, cuz im planning on getttin it soon :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

oops double post :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2007, 05:57 PM~8025439
> *ooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think, I think the rear post is definately off, it needs to match the B(?) post more.  Nice casting otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I know, I gotta build, don't give me shit...
> *


you stloe kamron diaz's model?! u can get sued 4 that cinda stuff


----------



## BigPoppa

The rear end is definately off, posts don't slant enough and needs to be a little longer. Easy fixes I think


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks like a easy fix. Nice looking resin. Whats them run $$?


----------



## BigPoppa

45 from detailmaster.com


----------



## vinman2

Rear window openings too. They need to be higher. But its deff. Got potential. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 2 2007, 01:56 AM~8027206
> *The rear end is definately off, posts don't slant enough and needs to be a little longer.  Easy fixes I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



yo, these look tight built up!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 2 2007, 02:22 AM~8027296
> *yo, these look tight built up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I love the painted one, thats bad ass!! Is it yours Bob?


----------



## tyhodge07

resin looks more like a bronco i think, thats what i thgouht it was at first :dunno:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 1 2007, 04:31 PM~8024453
> *thanks bro, your s looks sik bro, can't wait to get some rims.
> 
> WHAT MODEL 300 DID YOU GET???
> *



mine is the touring or 300T

3.5 - better on gas i guess (thats the best way to say the hemi was 2 damn much lol)
pretty much loaded exept no awd or sunroof  

but after owning a honda civic for 7 years its nice to not feel crampt :cheesy: 

give us some updates when you get some 22s for that badboy :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 2 2007, 02:22 AM~8027296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw that bad boy at the nnl east
that shit is tight


----------



## Miloh

3.5 - better on gas i guess (thats the best way to say the hemi was 2 damn much lol)
pretty much loaded exept no awd or sunroof  

I hear ya there bro. when I got my dodge 1500 I wanted the Hemi but went for the 4.7. It's a V8 6 speed and it will haul ass and it DOES get better on gas so I use the same line you do. "I got it for the gas milege" :biggrin: 
that Hemi was about $2500 as I remember.

but after owning a honda civic for 7 years its nice to not feel crampt :cheesy: 

I went from a 98 camaro to a full size truck. Now I need a ladder!! the camaro was almost like stepping down into a hole in the ground.


Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07

what program can i use to burn dvd's (on cd-rw) with a cd burner, i know theres a way, just dont know the program


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

This might be a dumb question, but what exactly is a gel pen? Is a paint pen? And where can you get them at??


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 2 2007, 12:36 PM~8028366
> *what program can i use to burn dvd's (on cd-rw) with a cd burner, i know theres a way, just dont know the program
> *


are you burning ones you downloaded, or copying actual discs?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2007, 02:06 PM~8028447
> *are you burning ones you downloaded, or copying actual discs?
> *


downloads, i know to copy an actual disc u have to have like a decoder or something right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 2 2007, 12:46 PM~8028391
> *This might be a dumb question, but what exactly is a gel pen? Is a paint pen? And where can you get them at??
> *



Man if you only know RIGHT !?


LOL! A GEL PEN is ink ! They are those pens that were designed for scrap booking and used to write on black paper ! 


Well I had a wild idea once and picked up a few colors to try out on my paint work !  Well after a few times i got it to look right and ever sence i been hooked ! 


IT TAKES A GREAT DEAL OF PRACTICE ! 


And they will not dry ! YOU MUST CLEAR COAT THE MODEL ! But i have found out that for some reason I can use them on my interior and to does not smudge ! And it drys in a few minutes ! 




















This is just 1 of many that i have used the pen work on !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

Hey thanks alot mini!! :thumbsup: You have some sic skills!! I just wish i had the skills you have! :worship:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jun 2 2007, 01:24 PM~8028525
> *Hey thanks alot mini!! :thumbsup:  You have some sic skills!!  I just wish i had the skills you have!  :worship:
> *



If dont try it you never learn it ! Thats the idea you have to hold with you if you want to do anything in life bro ! I didnt just wake up and say ! HEY I AM GOING TO THE BEST BUILDER EVER! 


I had to get this stuff down by keep doing it ! And When i hit road block i would find a way round it ! And when i seen project or a built up car i would try to find all the little tech the builder did ! 


Dont be afarid to ask questions, Look around on the web and at local shows to see what it takes to help you out ! 


Good luck !


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 2 2007, 01:16 PM~8028489
> *downloads, i know to copy an actual disc u have to have like a decoder or something right?
> *


there are a number of programs you might need, it depends on what files you downloaded to begin with.


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 2 2007, 12:18 PM~8028499
> *Man  if  you    only    know  RIGHT !?
> LOL!    A  GEL PEN    is  ink  !    They  are  those  pens  that    were    designed  for  scrap booking    and  used  to  write  on  black  paper  !
> Well    I  had  a    wild  idea  once  and  picked  up  a  few  colors  to  try  out  on  my    paint  work  !    Well  after    a  few  times  i  got  it  to  look  right  and  ever  sence    i  been  hooked  !
> IT  TAKES  A  GREAT  DEAL    OF   PRACTICE  !
> And  they    will  not  dry    !  YOU  MUST  CLEAR  COAT    THE  MODEL !  But  i  have  found  out  that    for  some reason  I  can  use  them  on  my  interior    and  to  does  not  smudge  !  And  it  drys  in  a few  minutes !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This  is  just  1  of  many  that  i  have  used  the  pen  work  on  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you use them after you clear coat or before??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2007, 03:25 PM~8028687
> *there are a number of programs you might need, it depends on what files you downloaded to begin with.
> *


i guess that would be different, ill be downloading off of limewire and bitlord.. i know limewire they vary in file, and probably same with bitlord, i havent payed attention to them files yet


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Jun 2 2007, 12:52 PM~8028818
> *you use them after you clear coat or before??
> *


Use them before clear, and don't touch it before you clear, because it smears real easy!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 2 2007, 02:27 AM~8027305
> *Damn I love the painted one, thats bad ass!!  Is it yours Bob?
> *



yeah it's sick .....but it's NOT mine. it's my friend Craig Hosfeld's. he goes by mannyclub


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 2 2007, 03:26 PM~8028948
> *i guess that would be different, ill be downloading off of limewire and bitlord.. i know limewire they vary in file, and probably same with bitlord, i havent payed attention to them files yet
> *


well did you download the actual dvd TS files, or did you get it as an .avi or a .wmv video?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 2 2007, 11:17 PM~8030541
> *well did you download the actual dvd TS files, or did you get it as an .avi or a .wmv video?
> *


when i download them their not in the dvd ts file, their usually in the avi or wmv... do i just use a program to convert the files over to a dvd ts file? u told me a program awhile back, but when we got our new comp i never put it on this one and forget what the program was


----------



## tyhodge07

cavs puttin it down againt detroit... i hate detroit and fuckin rashed cry baby wallace :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8030585
> *when i download them their not in the dvd ts file, their usually in the avi or wmv... do i just use a program to convert the files over to a dvd ts file? u told me a program awhile back, but when we got our new comp i never put it on this one and forget what the program was
> *


If you are burning a wmv or avi to a dvd, use either DVD santa, or Nero vision. both of them will encode and burn it at the same time.


----------



## P-Rico

hey 1ofaknd, what happened to the mad modeler's forum? i aint been around for a while.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2007, 12:44 AM~8030998
> *If you are burning a wmv or avi to a dvd, use either DVD santa, or Nero vision. both of them will encode and burn it at the same time.
> *


isnt there a way to burn the cd'rs?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by P-Rico_@Jun 2 2007, 09:54 PM~8031054
> *hey 1ofaknd, what happened to the mad modeler's forum? i aint been around for a while.
> *



it hasn't been either.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 2 2007, 02:11 PM~8029052
> *yeah it's sick .....but it's NOT mine. it's my friend Craig Hosfeld's. he goes by mannyclub
> *



Craig is going to be firing up my Escalade(Coolade) as soon as I am done with the body work. I also wanted to put a 572(which is the motor in the model X Screem 10) in my Silverado model X-pearmint but it looks good with the Vette inspiried 327.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 3 2007, 03:17 AM~8031661
> *isnt there a way to burn the cd'rs?
> *


put video onto a cd-r? why? won't play if you do that


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 3 2007, 11:29 AM~8032340
> *put video onto a cd-r? why? won't play if you do that
> *


u sure, i got a dvd player in on a trade and it had music videos burnt to a cd-r that played just fine... so theres a way to do it


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## PIGEON




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 1 2007, 05:57 PM~8025439
> *ooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think, I think the rear post is definately off, it needs to match the B(?) post more.  Nice casting otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I know, I gotta build, don't give me shit...
> *


damn now i know where to find one,....

i been wanting to find one for a while now,i owe my brother one built like his 1:1 blazer..


----------



## southside groovin

any1 who knows how to extend upper a arms and is willing to help, PLEASE hit me the fuck up on pm. i need help BAD!


----------



## LowandBeyond

check it out. My rider took a shit on me last week and my grass was getting TALL. With me getting ready to move and stuff, I don't have time to mess with it. So I took a trip today to a buddys house and picked one up. LOL. :biggrin: 


Its a SNHOPPER. 




















:biggrin: yes the dudes a biker.......if you couldn't tell.


----------



## S-10sForever

lol thats funny!!


----------



## southside groovin

thats fuckin cool. i think i got 1 of those frames sittin around here. might have to mess with it sumtime and see what i can come up with


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: wait until its flamed out and kandy coated. LMMAO!!


----------



## Tip Slow

somebody needs to start some shit or somting cause it's BORING


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 10:39 AM~8038620
> *somebody needs to start some shit or somting cause it's BORING
> *


YOU GUY'S NEED TO START BUILDING AND POST SOME PROGRESS PICS OR SOME SHIT, IS WHAT YOU NEED TO BE DOING..


----------



## Tip Slow

one time and one time only NO CAMERA,NO MONEY NO CAMERA,got a prob with it?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 10:56 AM~8038738
> *one time and one time only NO CAMERA,NO MONEY NO CAMERA,got a prob with it?
> *



NOPE.. :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez

just got this earlier dis week


----------



## Tip Slow

i take that back i do have money but im not about to waste it on a camera.yall see pics when my brother give me back my phone


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:03 PM~8038788
> *just got this earlier dis week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice what ya goin to do with it


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 11:03 AM~8038788
> *just got this earlier dis week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S A NICE PROJECT. PUT SOME BIG AND LIL'S ON IT. TAKE THE BACK FENDER'S OFF TOO. PUT IT ON THE GROUND WITH A NICE RAKE.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:05 AM~8038796
> *nice what ya goin to do with it
> *


i'm gonna cut the inner wheel wells and drop it to da floor


----------



## Tip Slow

sounds nice,are you gona put some hydro in it,you sould


----------



## las_crucez

here'z my s-10 xtreme...havn't had much time to work on it...
and yes it is goin 2 sit dat low 2 da floor


----------



## Tip Slow

like those wheels what knd are they?do have a extra pair?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:09 AM~8038831
> *sounds nice,are you gona put some hydro in it,you sould
> *


i was thinkin about puttin hydros on it but it's 2 narrow...i waz plannin on puttin som on wen i ordered it from ebay but wen i got it i was like :0 ..... :tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

drop that until the frame scrape,just like they say,if it ain't scrapin it ain't low enough


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:13 AM~8038855
> *drop that until the frame scrape,just like they say,if it ain't scrapin it ain't low enough
> *


naw i can't and i'll show you why in a lil bit....


----------



## Mr Biggs

CARLA.... :scrutinize:


----------



## las_crucez

do u hav a cell phone? if so duz it receive pics? and wats ur numba?


----------



## Tip Slow

lovin that S-10 and those wheels


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:15 AM~8038877
> *lovin that S-10 and those wheels
> *


i got dem at hobbytown USA...dey r pagasus az well az da fat whites..paid like $11 for dem


----------



## Tip Slow

who me,my brother got and used up all my minutes and got it turn off(bummer)he's going to repay me soon


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:16 PM~8038882
> *i got dem at hobbytown USA...dey r pagasus az well az da fat whites..paid like $11 for dem
> *


Nice :cheesy:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 11:05 AM~8038799
> *THAT'S A NICE PROJECT. PUT SOME BIG AND LIL'S ON IT. TAKE THE BACK FENDER'S OFF TOO. PUT IT ON THE GROUND WITH A NICE RAKE.
> *


i waz thinkin about dat...also cuz i fucked up da back fenderz!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 11:14 AM~8038866
> *CARLA.... :scrutinize:
> *



:0


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 11:17 AM~8038886
> *who me,my brother got and used up all my minutes and got it turn off(bummer)he's going to repay me soon
> *


ya i waz askin cuz i didn't wanna upload da pics from da camera...takez 2 long, and i'm lazy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:20 PM~8038900
> *ya i waz askin cuz i didn't wanna upload da pics from da camera...takez 2 long, and i'm lazy!!!! :biggrin:
> *


me...lol... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez

well i got 2 go 4 now... :wave: ......i gots 2 go do chorez for my evil step-mom :tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

cool see ya


----------



## Tip Slow

whats carla mean


----------



## las_crucez

alrite back from pickin up dog shit....wazzzzzzzzzzzup!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 12:00 PM~8039115
> *alrite back from pickin up dog shit....wazzzzzzzzzzzup!!!!!!!!!??????
> *


DON'T FEEL BAD I DO THAT SHIT EVERY MORNNIG.


----------



## las_crucez

aight cut off rear fenderz, jus need 2 sand dem down smoothlike


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice cut


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 12:45 PM~8039480
> *Nice cut
> *


thanx, only took me bout 2 minz


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 12:12 PM~8039228
> *aight cut off rear fenderz, jus need 2 sand dem down smoothlike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good bro, hey instead of posting these pics here, (cuz most people dont look in the randumb shit thread) you should start a build thread like most everyone else here does LOL

"las Crusez's Custom Shop" or something on that order LOL

so is this going to be slammed with the wheels outside like the older cars, or are you just tucking them? uffin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 4 2007, 12:48 PM~8039504
> *lookin good bro, hey instead of posting these pics here, (cuz most people dont look in the randumb shit thread) you should start a build thread like most everyone else here does LOL
> 
> "las Crusez's Custom Shop" or something on that order LOL
> 
> so is this going to be slammed with the wheels outside like the older  cars, or are you just tucking them? uffin:
> *


i think i'm gonna tuck da 20'z, oh and i'm not gonna make a new thread yet cuz i'm gonna take this one nice and slow, and da last time i took it nice and slow and had a thread for it, it just went to page 2 and people quit posting... :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

thats messed up


----------



## drnitrus

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 02:51 PM~8039523
> *i think i'm gonna tuck da 20'z, oh and i'm not gonna make a new thread yet cuz i'm gonna take this one nice and slow, and da last time i took it nice and slow and had a thread for it, it just went to page 2 and people quit posting... :biggrin:
> *


 as long as you keep posting progress it will get bumped and everyone will check out your new pics


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 12:12 PM~8039228
> *aight cut off rear fenderz, jus need 2 sand dem down smoothlike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT'S GOING TO LOOK GOOD...PUT 20'S UP FRONT AND 22'S ON THE BACK. :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 01:00 PM~8039569
> *THAT'S GOING TO LOOK GOOD...PUT 20'S UP FRONT AND 22'S ON THE BACK.  :thumbsup:
> *


i waz thinkin jus puttin da rimz dat were on it from da previous pics....painting it black with silver pinstriping and stuff.......


----------



## Tip Slow

that will look nice


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 01:03 PM~8039582
> *that will look nice
> *


hell yeah...do u think i shoult put a t-top on it or chop da top?


----------



## Tip Slow

chop it that way you add speakers and any other detail in the back


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:02 PM~8039580
> *i waz thinkin jus puttin da rimz dat were on it from da previous pics....painting it black with silver pinstriping and stuff.......
> *


IT WILL LOOK WACK LIKE A RAIDER CAR OR PADDY WAGON. YOU CAN TRADE SOMEONE FOR THE BIG AND LIL'S. IF NOT BETO OR RYAN AND EVEN MARK WILL GIVE YOU A GOOD PRICE. BUT IT NEED'S BIG AND LIL'S DO YOU HAVE SOME SMALL DAYTONS FOR THE FRONT? THAT MIGHT WORK. THAT'S JUST MY 2 CENT'S.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8039598
> *IT WILL LOOK WACK LIKE A RAIDER CAR. YOU CAN TRADE SOMEONE FOR THE BIG AND LIL'S.  IF NOT BETO OR RYAN AND EVEN MARK WILL GIVE YOU A GOOD PRICE.  BUT IT NEED'S BIG AND LIL'S DO YOU HAVE SOME SMALL DAYTONS FOR THE FRONT?
> *


naw, i kinda jus started modeling wen i got down here to florida a couple of weeks ago so i don't have a good supply of stuffs yet...


----------



## Tip Slow

i like the way that las crucez say he's goin to do it


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 01:08 PM~8039614
> *i like the way that las crucez say he's goin to do it
> *


thanx


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 01:05 PM~8039598
> *IT WILL LOOK WACK LIKE A RAIDER CAR OR PADDY WAGON. YOU CAN TRADE SOMEONE FOR THE BIG AND LIL'S.  IF NOT BETO OR RYAN AND EVEN MARK WILL GIVE YOU A GOOD PRICE.  BUT IT NEED'S BIG AND LIL'S DO YOU HAVE SOME SMALL DAYTONS FOR THE FRONT? THAT MIGHT WORK.  THAT'S JUST MY 2 CENT'S.
> *


IF NOT THAT'S COOL . YOU CAN JUST CHOP THE TOP THEN AND MAKE IT CUSTOM.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 4 2007, 01:09 PM~8039619
> *IF NOT THAT'S COOL .  YOU CAN JUST CHOP THE TOP THEN AND MAKE IT CUSTOM.
> *


yeah i waz thinkin dat if i chop da top i can put my new idea in da bak...


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8039630
> *yeah i waz thinkin dat if i chop da top i can put my new idea in da bak...
> *


10-4 HOMIE .....GOOD LUCK.!!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

that is goin to come out hard,whats next's?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 4 2007, 01:15 PM~8039652
> *that is goin to come out hard,whats next's?
> *


nada....


----------



## Tip Slow

lol!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez

4 realz i jus got dis and my s-10 dat i am waitin on 2 paint til my pops getz back from germany!!!


----------



## las_crucez

jus smoothed down da rest of da fenderz,.....should i make wheel coverz?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 01:41 PM~8039784
> *jus smoothed down da rest of da fenderz,.....should i make wheel coverz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LEAVE IT WITH AN OPEN WHEEL BASE.


----------



## las_crucez

k


----------



## las_crucez

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE A PIMPLE IN MY NOSE DAT HURTS LIKE A BIZNATCH!!!!!!!!1 :tears: :tears:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 04:21 PM~8040077
> *OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE A PIMPLE IN MY NOSE DAT HURTS LIKE A BIZNATCH!!!!!!!!1 :tears:  :tears:
> *


them suck :angry:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 4 2007, 02:29 PM~8040141
> *them suck :angry:
> *


ya dose onez and da onez in da earz...


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8040155
> *ya dose onez and da onez in da earz...
> *


haven't got that lucky :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 4 2007, 02:32 PM~8040163
> *haven't got that lucky :biggrin:
> *


only 2 my whole short life


----------



## Tip Slow

lol


----------



## Tip Slow

does anybody know how to make a half ragtop for a montecarloLS?


----------



## Tip Slow

i painted my montecarlo today paint is ok but i got to sand it down and repaint it.i will post some pics tomarrow


----------



## Pokey

Pics?????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by las_crucez+Jun 4 2007, 02:21 PM~8040077-->
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUCH!!!!!!!!!!! I HAVE A PIMPLE IN MY NOSE DAT HURTS LIKE A BIZNATCH!!!!!!!!1 :tears:  :tears:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-pokey6733_@Jun 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8043432
> *Pics?????
> *



wtf? :scrutinize:


----------



## bad news

has any used this paint before ? i used once before on half built 57 chevy that i sold i would like to know if other have used and had good results or is this paint garbage ?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 01:55 AM~8043472
> *has any used this paint before ? i used once before on half built 57 chevy that i sold i would like to know if other have used and had good results or is this paint garbage ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isnt that paint for lexan rc bodies :dunno:


----------



## bad news

:dunno: the bottel says paint lexan what ever that is ?model car bodies,other surfaces....metal,plastic,wood,fiberglass,ceramics


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 03:00 AM~8043717
> *    :dunno: the bottel says paint lexan what ever that is ?model car bodies,other surfaces....metal,plastic,wood,fiberglass,ceramics
> *


lexan is a form of plastic, its what they use on the r/c cars bodies, that what their made out of, not the cheap o walmart shit, the nicer larger scale r/c cars.. if it says its used for all that than use it up, but no i havent used it, i thought lexan paint was different than model paint tho :dunno:


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 4 2007, 11:06 PM~8043727
> *lexan is a form of plastic, its what they use on the r/c cars bodies, that what their made out of, not the cheap o walmart shit, the nicer larger scale r/c cars.. if it says its used for all that than use it up, but no i  havent used it,  i thought lexan paint was different than model paint tho :dunno:
> *


thanks for the enough last time i sprayed this paint it was rough it didnt have shine to it at all it was flat but i never tried clearing it so maybe tried it but thanks for the enough


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 03:13 AM~8043742
> *thanks for the enough last time i sprayed this paint it was rough it didnt have shine to it at all it was flat but i never tried clearing it so maybe tried it but thanks for the enough
> *


well since its for lexan it wont have a shine and will be ruff, cuz u paint lexan from inside the car, cuz the bodies come clear which gives it its shine

heres a pic of my micro-t's new body i did, its the baja truck









and thats painted from the inside, not on top like a model


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 02:36 AM~8043788
> *well since its for lexan it wont have a shine and will be ruff, cuz u paint lexan from inside the car, cuz the bodies come clear which gives it its shine
> 
> heres a pic of my micro-t's new body i did, its the baja truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats painted from the inside, not on top like a model
> *


that way when you flip it at 20mph it doesn't ruin paint. :cheesy:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

any one lsten to tom liekas??
listen to this, its a dumb broads confecion!!
its pretty dam funny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9P_vHZmS5E


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 01:04 PM~8046398
> *any one lsten to tom liekas??
> listen to this, its a dumb broads confecion!!
> its pretty dam funny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9P_vHZmS5E
> *


THAT'S MY SECOND DAD......LIEKAS 101..EVERYDAY LIKE CLOCK WORK. ALOT OF THESE HOMIE'S GOT TO LISTEN TO HIM AND DO LIKE HE SAY ISTEAD OF WAISTING THERE TIME AND MONEY. AND KICK THAT BITCH TO THE CURB. :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

amen to that Biggs!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 01:10 PM~8046432
> *amen to that Biggs!!
> *


ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T LIKE HIM. BUT WHAT HE SAY IS NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH. I DO WHAT HE SAY'S AND IVE BEEN GETTING MORE ASS THEN A TOILET SEAT. AND LOVING IT. I GET TO DO WHAT I WAN'T WHEN I WAN'T. AND DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO NO BITCH YEALLING IN MY EAR. TELLING ME HOW TO SPEND MY MONEY OR BITCHING.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> *ALOT OF PEOPLE DON'T LIKE HIM. BUT WHAT HE SAY IS NOTHING BUT THE TRUTH. I DO WHAT HE SAY'S AND IVE BEEN GETTING MORE ASS THEN A TOILET SEAT. AND LOVING IT. I GET TO DO WHAT I WAN'T WHEN I WAN'T. AND DON'T HAVE TO LISTEN TO NO BITCH YEALLING IN MY EAR. TELLING ME HOW TO SPEND MY MONEY OR BITCHING.*


im with you on that Biggs, he has been down in san diego at a bar by the beach a few times, but i have not got the chance to check him out doin the show live... im hopping to do it next time he comes around... that man is the truth!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 01:19 PM~8046476
> *im with you on that Biggs, he has been down in san diego at a bar by the beach a few times, but i have not got the chance to check him out doin the show live... im hopping to do it next time he comes around... that man is the truth!!!
> *


MY HOMIE FERNANDO PEREZ IS ONE OF HIS MAIN SPONCERS AND HE GET'S ME VIP TO ALL THE SHOW'S IF I WAN'T LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK YOU UP.  I GO TO THE CINCO DE MAYO ONE EVERY YEAR HERE AT CAMACHOS IN INDUSTRY.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 12:36 AM~8043788
> *well since its for lexan it wont have a shine and will be ruff, cuz u paint lexan from inside the car, cuz the bodies come clear which gives it its shine
> 
> heres a pic of my micro-t's new body i did, its the baja truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats painted from the inside, not on top like a model
> *



where did you get that new body? :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

LOL, i had to jump my brothers car, and ended up flexing the shit out of it to get to it :biggrin:

;its fuckin nutz in a van LOL












LOL :cheesy:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> *MY HOMIE FERNANDO PEREZ IS ONE OF HIS MAIN SPONCERS AND HE GET'S ME VIP TO ALL THE SHOW'S IF I WAN'T LET ME KNOW I'LL HOOK YOU UP.  I GO TO THE CINCO DE MAYO ONE EVERY YEAR HERE AT CAMACHOS IN INDUSTRY.*


good looking out Biggs, ill let you know... i mean dam it would be pretty cool doin the VIP thing with Tom!!


----------



## wagonguy

picked this up for $800 today, i HATE hondas, BUT, i need a good commuter car to get to work and what not LOL, im amazed how good this runs for $800 (later ill photoshop some nicer rims on it LOL


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

well....it is a wagon!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 5 2007, 01:38 PM~8046592
> *picked this up for $800 today, i HATE hondas, BUT, i need a good commuter car to get to work and what not LOL, im amazed how good this runs for $800 (later ill photoshop some nicer rims on it LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW ARE YOU GOING TO FIT IN THAT CAR BUDDY. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 01:37 PM~8046588
> *good looking out Biggs, ill let you know... i mean dam it would be pretty cool doin the VIP thing with Tom!!
> *


N/P HOMIE. 
AND THE BEST PART IS FLASH FRIDAY'S :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

E-40 :0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 5 2007, 03:04 PM~8046398
> *any one lsten to tom liekas??
> listen to this, its a dumb broads confecion!!
> its pretty dam funny
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9P_vHZmS5E
> *


just listened to this....
what a retarted bitch :uh:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 5 2007, 03:42 PM~8046634
> *just listened to this....
> what a retarted bitch :uh:
> *



:loco: :yes: :guns:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 01:40 PM~8046616
> *N/P HOMIE.
> AND THE BEST PART IS FLASH FRIDAY'S :biggrin:
> *



yup, best day of the week, keep them headlighs on :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8046634
> *just listened to this....
> what a retarted bitch :uh:
> *




check this next one out, i guess theyre lookin for her...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ypy09FLy_Tk


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 5 2007, 01:42 PM~8046634
> *just listened to this....
> what a retarted bitch :uh:
> *


YOU GOT TO TREAT THEM LIKE THE SLUT'S THEY ARE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

tHATS CRAZY ! aS SOON AS HE SAID THEY WORK WITH THE LAW AND THAT SHE CONFESSED tHAT BITCH HUNG TO FUCK UP ! 


daNG ! i AM GLAD I PAY MY c/s


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 5 2007, 02:01 PM~8046840
> *tHATS      CRAZY !    aS  SOON  AS  HE  SAID  THEY  WORK  WITH THE  LAW  AND  THAT  SHE  CONFESSED  tHAT    BITCH    HUNG  TO  FUCK  UP !
> daNG  !  i  AM  GLAD  I  PAY    MY  c/s
> *


hahaha...


----------



## radicalplastic09

what size tubing and rod you pros use to hinge everything about to go shopping.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 5 2007, 01:39 PM~8046606
> *HOW ARE YOU GOING TO FIT IN THAT CAR BUDDY.  :0
> *



i can fit.... sorta :cheesy:


----------



## vinman2

How's the saying go? You won't learn if you don't try right? I apologize in advance for any future gel pen screw ups,,,lol.


----------



## ElMonte74'

WASSUP GUYS I AVEN'T BEEN HERE IN AWHILE SO I THOUGHT I'D CHECK IN. HAVEN'T MADE THAT MUCH PROGRESS ON ANY OF MY SHIT. BEEN BUSY WITH MY PRIMO'S MODELS CAUSE APPARENTLY HE DOESN'T KNOW I WAS BUSY BUILDING MINE SO I SPENT TIME AWAY SO I HOPE I GET IN THE MOOD AGAIN. ALSO I MAY HAVE A JOB AT PIZZA HUT AS A DISH WASHER JUST HAVE TO WAIT 6-7 WEEKS TILL I CAN GO :biggrin: .


----------



## Tip Slow

hook me up with some pizza


----------



## ElMonte74'

ARE YOU GONNA DRIVE YOUR ASS DOWN CAUSE I DON'T DELIVER :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 6 2007, 12:09 AM~8050373
> *How's the saying go? You won't learn if you don't try right? I apologize in advance for any future gel pen screw ups,,,lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Look I got me some too, Still got a lot of practice in front of me but I think I got the general Idea. You should see the junk mustang I keep around to practice on. well I tossed it in the brake fluid last night after an hour drawing all over it but dam it was it was well ti was just fucked up LOL!!!!!!!!!!










Miloh.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 6 2007, 12:35 AM~8050522
> *ARE YOU GONNA DRIVE YOUR ASS DOWN CAUSE I DON'T DELIVER :biggrin:
> *


where ya live


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 10:42 PM~8050542
> *where ya live
> *


CLOVIS, NEW MEXICO. JUST HAVE TO 6-7 WEEKS THOUGH CAUSE I HAVEN'T GOTTEN THE JOB YET :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

aw hell nah i can't drive to new mexico,im in the IL plus i don't have the money to drive down there any way


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: THEN I GUESS NO PIZZA FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 5 2007, 11:01 PM~8050626
> *:roflmao:  THEN I GUESS NO PIZZA FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *



come on biotch, 30 minutes or less and its free!! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

lowandbeyond im in ILLINOIS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 11:08 PM~8050665
> *lowandbeyond im in ILLINOIS
> *




yes, yes I know. Hence the big ass grin on the smilie.


----------



## Tip Slow

dam it how i kep misin stuff like that


----------



## bad news

has any one ever built one of these ?this kit so detailed man i would like to build it but i might mess this up ill just hold off on it


----------



## Tip Slow

i never built one of thoes


----------



## Pokey

I have one, and it does look like a great kit! As you said, LOTS of detail! The one I got is fucked up though. The body has a huge void on one of the rear fenders, like the plastic didn't fill out the mold all the way. I have an old Lindberg Olds 442 kit that is the same way too. :angry: 














> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 5 2007, 11:45 PM~8050809
> *i never built one of thoes
> *


Uh, okay, good for you!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 6 2007, 01:10 AM~8051033
> *Uh, okay, good for you!
> *



your going to have to start being nicer!  :cheesy:


----------



## rodburner1974

that is a sweet kit, i want one. they were made like the old ones with all the options and much detail!


----------



## rodburner1974

where the hell is mini? have not seen or heard from him in couple days.....he must be sick lol


----------



## southside groovin

hey bad news, if you wanna trade sumthin for that 48 hit me on the pm....


----------



## BiggC

Some dumb ass that lives up the street from me tried to kill himself yesterday by blowing up his house. Well he didn't get the job done, but from what I hear he's pretty focked up. They wouldn't let us go to our houses for something like 5 hours or so, so my uncle who works for the sheriffs office came over and they let him go up there so I gave him my phone and he took some pics of whats left of this bastards house.


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats fucked up. I was wondering why you posted them pics in off topic in the randum picture post. Cops should hav eshot him after seeing he was still alive.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 6 2007, 05:38 AM~8051180
> *thats fucked up.  I was wondering why you posted them pics in off topic in the randum picture post.    Cops should hav eshot him after seeing he was still alive.
> *


I'm surprized they didn't cause from what the news said the police were trying to talk him outta his house and he kept trying to get them to come closer to the house and once one of them did he told them he was gonna kill himself and once he went back in the house blew up.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 11:40 PM~8050795
> *has any one ever built one of these ?this kit so detailed man i would like to build it but i might mess this up ill just hold off on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



where you get that :0


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 6 2007, 09:59 AM~8051886
> *where you get that :0
> *



Try here Wagonguy:

http://www.modelroundup.com/gal20001.html

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh

This guy is on the loose, everybody get a good look :biggrin:











Miloh.


----------



## Tip Slow

nice


----------



## las_crucez

i jus got dis da other day, i wanna put a chain steering wheel on it, change da batteries cuz there is 6 AA and each AA is 1.5 volts so add dose 2gether and dats 9 volts, so i'll replace it wit a 9 volt cuz it's lighter dan 6 AA and dat'll make it faster!!! :biggrin: and also replace da slow engine wit an HPI racing engine, and repaint it......


----------



## Tip Slow

NICE BOAT


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:19 AM~8052777
> *NICE BOAT
> *


thanx, only paid like $15 for it, already fucked it up tho.....it runz like shit!!!! :biggrin: it like studderz, i already checked da batteries, and they are good and checked everything like servos, receiver, remote, jus batteriez


----------



## las_crucez

i meant motor.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Dang thats messed up


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:24 AM~8052810
> *Dang thats messed up
> *


wats messed up, dat da motor iz bad after only a few dayz, or dat i paid $15 :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

$15,i saw one on ebay for like $10


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:34 AM~8052864
> *$15,i saw one on ebay for like $10
> *


+ shippin & handlin tho?


----------



## Tip Slow

yep,i don't know if it's still on there tho.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:37 AM~8052883
> *yep,i don't know if it's still on there tho.
> *


awww dats aight, i also have 2 more, the one dat i have pics of is 1 i got from Toyz R Us, one of my other onez is from Radio Shack, and my last one is like 20 yrz old or something, it'z a gaz powered airplane engine


----------



## Tip Slow

dang,i like gas powered engines


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 10:42 AM~8052907
> *dang,i like gas powered engines
> *


ya it's pretty sweet but hazn't been fired up in a while so it proly runz shitylicious.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

DAMN IT,i hate that shit my friend had one and he thew it away


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:01 AM~8053014
> *DAMN IT,i hate that shit my friend had one and he thew it away
> *


haha dats funny, but anywayz sry i took so long i waz pickin up dog shit, trimmin da tree, and playin wit my boat!!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

LOL!!!!


----------



## las_crucez

yah it sucked, and even more cuz my boat goez nowhere!!!


----------



## las_crucez

aight i'm doing the operation rite now, i got da 9v battery and da connector for it...pics in a lil bit k?


----------



## Tip Slow

Yeah true dat,tryin to my monte striped and painted


----------



## las_crucez

nice wat color u goin 4?


----------



## Tip Slow

i wanna go with blue but i can't paint worth a lick.if i buy the paint with you strip the paint thats already on there and paint it.im gona buy som BMF from scalelows and get the chrome don.im also gona get some blue wires from betos,i will get the wheel number and post the pic up.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey mini can you make chevy bowtie tips


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8053322
> *i wanna go with blue but i can't paint worth a lick.if i buy the paint with you strip the paint thats already on there and paint it.im gona buy som BMF from scalelows and get the chrome don.im also gona get some blue wires from betos,i will get the wheel number and post the pic up.
> *


ok


----------



## Tip Slow

cool


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:52 AM~8053334
> *cool
> *


wat yr monte iz it?


----------



## Tip Slow

86SS turnin it into a LS


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 11:56 AM~8053363
> *86SS turnin it into a LS
> *


nice i had one, painted it black, with 20" spokes dat were tucked


----------



## Tip Slow

i got some pics,they are bad.(about time)
front clip with custom cadi grill








the trunk cut out








what ya think?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Jun 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8050795
> *has any one ever built one of these ?this kit so detailed man i would like to build it but i might mess this up ill just hold off on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ya i like this kit alot but as trades ill pass unless it something nnice :biggrin: but my local hobby shop has this big stack of models that a guy brought in and there selling a gang of corvettes and i monogram 59 caddie for 10 bucks and convertable 55 chevy forgot who made it i think its monogram also but the guy has more but wont bring them over until they get rid of these first which is gay but i got this for 10 and it was marked 30 so i scooped it up after i opened it


----------



## drnitrus

that was a sweet deal


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 12:39 PM~8053639
> *i got some pics,they are bad.(about time)
> front clip with custom cadi grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trunk cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think?
> *


DATS NICE BRO!! gonna be a nice build


----------



## Tip Slow

thanks,i will post some more pics soon


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 12:39 PM~8053639
> *i got some pics,they are bad.(about time)
> front clip with custom cadi grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the trunk cut out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what ya think?
> *


THAT'S GOING TO BE NICE YOU MAKE THAT..?


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 01:27 PM~8054014
> *thanks,i will post some more pics soon
> *


check ur messagez


----------



## Tip Slow

yeah i made that,soon the doors will be suicide.all i need is paint and chrome.i also got a 87ssaerocoupe on the way.im gona put so clear plastic in the inside of the trunk.wanted lambo doors but don't no how to make them.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 01:34 PM~8054062
> *yeah i made that,soon the doors will be suicide.all i need is paint and chrome.i also got a 87ssaerocoupe on the way.im gona put so clear plastic in the inside of the trunk.wanted lambo doors but don't no how to make them.
> *


DAM I LIKE THE WAY THE FRONT CLIP CAME OUT.


----------



## las_crucez

doez anybody kno if there iz a model EXACTLY LIKE THIS, rimz and everything? and if there iz, doez it come wit a 350 small block?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 6 2007, 03:47 PM~8054121
> *doez anybody kno if there iz a model EXACTLY LIKE THIS, rimz and everything? and if there iz, doez it come wit a 350 small block?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











Highly detailed chassis and Corvette LS2 6.0 small-block V-8 powerplant. Removeable hood and roof panel. Authentic factory stock detailing decals



you have been answered by the Whitalian :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 6 2007, 01:52 PM~8054160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highly detailed chassis and Corvette LS2 6.0 small-block V-8 powerplant. Removeable hood and roof panel. Authentic factory stock detailing decals
> you have been answered by the Whitalian  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , u kno i waz jk, rite?? dat waz pretty fuckin funny tho!!! :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech




----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

that vet is nice


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 6 2007, 01:57 PM~8054188
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thoz rn't da onez i'm lookin 4, dey r flatter, grey, and hav da chevy racing sign in da middle


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 6 2007, 03:55 PM~8054177
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: , u kno i waz jk, rite?? dat waz pretty fuckin funny tho!!! :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: yes and i was joking too, but what i said is true :0 

don't worry about me man, i don't get mad easy lol


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 6 2007, 02:03 PM~8054240
> *:biggrin:  yes and i was joking too, but what i said is true  :0
> 
> don't worry about me man, i don't get mad easy lol
> *


naw man i'm da last 1 2 be talkin bout race, i'm like 4 or 5 diff 1z!!!


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 5 2007, 11:05 PM~8050649
> *come on biotch,  30 minutes or less and its free!!  :biggrin:
> *


SO ARE YOU GONNA PAY FOR THE WRECKER SERVICE FOR MY CAR WHEN THE WHOLE THING EXPLODES  .


----------



## Tip Slow

LOL!!!


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 02:11 PM~8054305
> *LOL!!!
> *


it'z true, i'm like mex, german, french, american indian...


----------



## Tip Slow

damn,im just black and indian


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 02:24 PM~8054401
> *damn,im just black and indian
> *


....


----------



## ElMonte74'

HALF MEXICAN AND WHITE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

I AM AN  SOCIALPATHIC. :scrutinize:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 6 2007, 04:28 PM~8054418
> *....
> *



.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 6 2007, 02:24 PM~8054401
> *damn,im just black and indian
> *


BLACK AND INDIAN IN MIAMI. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8054497
> *BLACK AND INDIAN IN MIAMI. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN.  :biggrin:
> *



Didn't you hear that the Aba Star crashed into the Mayflower after Thanksgiving leaveing Plymouth Rock ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 6 2007, 02:33 PM~8054450
> *HALF MEXICAN AND WHITE. :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S LIKE MY LIL BRO 1LOW64. I CALL HIM THE GREAT WHITEXICAN.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8054511
> *Didn't  you hear    that  the  Aba  Star    crashed  into  the  Mayflower    after  Thanksgiving    leaveing  Plymouth  Rock  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8054511
> *Didn't  you hear    that  the  Aba  Star    crashed  into  the  Mayflower    after  Thanksgiving    leaveing  Plymouth  Rock  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 02:42 PM~8054513
> *THAT'S LIKE MY LIL BRO 1LOW64. I CALL HIM THE GREAT WHITEXICAN.
> *


lol. ONLY HERE PEOPLE WHO JUST CAME OVER THE BORDER CALL ME A CHICANO CAUSE I'M NOT BROWN AND DONN'T SPEACK ALOT OF SPANISH


----------



## raystrey

anyone know if there is a kit that has this motor in it???




only thing I could think of is getting a TPI resin engine and scratchbuilding the chrome hoses going into radiator


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 04:40 PM~8054497
> *BLACK AND INDIAN IN MIAMI. HOW DID THAT HAPPEN.  :biggrin:
> *


i don't not from or i don't live in mi i live in IL


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 6 2007, 02:52 PM~8054564
> *anyone know if there is a kit that has this motor in it???
> 
> 
> only thing I could think of is getting a TPI resin engine and scratchbuilding the chrome hoses going into radiator
> *


C4s


----------



## 1ofaknd

the 87 monte carlo has that engine in it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Jun 6 2007, 02:06 PM~8054268
> *SO ARE YOU GONNA PAY FOR THE WRECKER SERVICE FOR MY CAR WHEN THE WHOLE THING EXPLODES  .
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA better bring 2 or 3 pizzas then, you might get hungry waiting on the tow truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 6 2007, 04:52 PM~8054564
> *anyone know if there is a kit that has this motor in it???
> 
> 
> only thing I could think of is getting a TPI resin engine and scratchbuilding the chrome hoses going into radiator
> *




There Are 4 chorme tudes on this motor RAY ! 


2 small are chrome covered Radaitor hoses and the other to are air intake tubes that drop to the underside of the front bumper ! 


I would use the Monte TIP and make your tubes out of soilder !


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

ok so i have a break from school till the 20th (summer school)... Im finally back in to putting some work on some of my plastik; but i cant seem to get the juices flowing for my all out biuld ( A-team van w/ cadillac clip) ...so ill see if i can get them going with this build enjoy the pics

i added some pen work to the scallops got the interior done too.
.. i dont have a thread so ill post here.


----------



## Miloh

Hey Badass:

Looks killer, I like the dash. I still can't get one to look like that. Maybe some day I'll figure it out. I did just get some gel pens so I'm gona try with them on my next dash.

Miloh


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i did not use gel pens for the dash... i used a coloring pencil prisma color, just make the tip real sharp and follow the lines


----------



## Pokey

Lookin' good malibu!


----------



## Miloh

Hey Cool I got some of them too. :biggrin: Thanks for the tip.

Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

this is my firewall... not too happy with it but its not too bad
...oh and this is the engine ill be using( i think)


----------



## Tip Slow

nice


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 6 2007, 09:36 PM~8057202
> *this is my firewall... not too happy with it but its not too bad
> ...oh and this is the engine ill be using( i think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT TROQUITA IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. NICE PAINT.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 6 2007, 09:40 PM~8057228
> *THAT TROQUITA IS LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. NICE PAINT.
> *


..dam I get a compliment from the big dogg himself!!
Thank you Biggs


----------



## Miloh

Is that gel pen on the firewall? I'm having trouble getting the pens to lay down the ink thick like Mini gets them to do. The pinstripe design is cool. that come from your mind or did ya look at something?? When I start to draw with them I just look and look at it and just kinda wonder what to do with it LOL!!!! I guess it just takes practice.

Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 6 2007, 09:47 PM~8057292
> *Is that gel pen on the firewall? I'm having trouble getting the pens to lay down the ink thick like Mini gets them to do. The pinstripe design is cool. that come from your mind or did ya look at something?? When I start to draw with them I just look and look at it and just kinda wonder what to do with it LOL!!!! I guess it just takes practice.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


hahaha, i had too look for pinstripes online.... it is a gel pen
mine do not go on thick either so what i do is lay down the penwork give it a light coat of clear then i go over it again with the pen and clear it again... it seems to work so far.


----------



## Miloh

Ahh, Ok. I got a scrap body I'm trying to figure this out on so it will get a work out with that method in the morning to see if I can make that work. There has got to be a secret to making them things work right if we could get Mini to give it up. If I figure it out I'll let ya know there Malibu. I'll go look up some pin striping to. thats a good idea. 
Google images:biggrin: 

Miloh


----------



## mademan

anyone got a pic of the trailer that comes with the glasshouse? ive got a kit commin, but I just saw that it comes with a trailer.

thanks in advance.

also the place that someone posted about chroming, chrometech I believe it was, does anyone know if they will do a chassis? what if I was to get my chassis to fit into a 6x 8 rach would they do the whole rack fr 21.95 still?


----------



## Miloh

Hey Mademan:

This is there info I'd give em a call in the morning. no one better to ask.

2314 Ravenswood Rd. Madison Wi. 53711

Please feel free to call us with your personal needs

Phone 608-274-9811 between 9am - 9pm cst 


Miloh.


----------



## Linc

who built the caddy that melted? :dunno: 

I cant find the pics.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 6 2007, 11:01 PM~8057606
> *who built the caddy that melted? :dunno:
> 
> I cant find the pics.
> *



nevermind... i found it! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 7 2007, 01:04 AM~8057620
> *nevermind... i found it! :biggrin:
> *


what topic is it in :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 6 2007, 11:28 PM~8056699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a dildo :dunno: :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 11:55 PM~8057843
> *is that a dildo :dunno: :0
> *


Why? you wanna borrow it?


----------



## mademan

^ haha


also guys , where abouts are you getting the green cuttign/measuring mats? ive picked up a couple but they are only about 6 x 8 inches. 

thanks.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 02:57 AM~8057852
> *Why? you wanna borrow it?
> *


if u want me to shove it up ur ass :0 :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 7 2007, 02:57 AM~8057854
> *^ haha
> also guys , where abouts are you getting the green cuttign/measuring mats? ive picked up a couple but they are only about 6 x 8 inches.
> 
> thanks.
> *


at a fabric store, i think wally world has a decent sized one


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 11:55 PM~8057843
> *is that a dildo :dunno: :0
> *


nah.. its a tiki head... the old school hot rods have weird type of shifters such as tiki heads, skull or dice, im just trying to build and old school rod and i thought id use the tiki head seing how it would fit with the style of my build.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 7 2007, 03:00 AM~8057866
> *nah.. its a tiki head... the old school hot rods have weird type of shifters  such as tiki heads, skull or dice, im just trying to build and old school rod and i thought id use the tiki head seing how it would fit with the style of my build.
> *


i was just messin, is the truck gonna be layed out :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 11:58 PM~8057855
> *if u want me to shove it up ur ass  :0  :uh:
> *


DUDE, why you thinkin' about my ass?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 03:04 AM~8057887
> *DUDE, why you thinkin' about my ass?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: just dont deny wantin a dildo up ur ass


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 12:01 AM~8057869
> *i was just messin, is the truck gonna be layed out :dunno: :biggrin:
> *


this is a mock up of what im planning for the truck to look like...


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 12:06 AM~8057895
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: just dont deny wantin a dildo up ur ass
> *


Damn man, you're really starting to freak me out! I'm gonna have to start locking my doors at night!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 03:34 AM~8057963
> *Damn man, you're really starting to freak me out! I'm gonna have to start locking my doors at night!
> *


your boyfriend might get mad, he wont be able to come in there an have crazy pokey sex with you


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 02:43 AM~8058100
> *your boyfriend might get mad, he wont be able to come in there an have crazy pokey sex with you
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 7 2007, 06:10 AM~8058119
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

nice ride!


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 7 2007, 09:06 AM~8058584
> *nice ride!
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...I LIKE THAT OG LOOK


----------



## johnnyhop

anyone know were to get good metal flake paint and transparent candy colors because i bought some at walmart and it sucks


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 7 2007, 11:31 AM~8059407
> *anyone know were to get good metal flake paint and transparent candy colors because i bought some at walmart and it sucks
> *


http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html
http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalspecks.html

you cna pick this stuff up at auto parts stores and some walmarts

alot of guys on here use them


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 7 2007, 09:31 AM~8059407
> *anyone know were to get good metal flake paint and transparent candy colors because i bought some at walmart and it sucks
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332319


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 7 2007, 11:31 AM~8059407
> *anyone know were to get good metal flake paint and transparent candy colors because i bought some at walmart and it sucks
> *


 What did you buy from Wal-Mart?? 

Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

thanks for the comments!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

I have had this model finished for a while but im missing the tail lights, does anyone have an extra pair?? it is the AMT version let me know!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey guys please, I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea. Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it. Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need. Thank you.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 05:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *




DAM HOMIE SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT..MY PRAYS ARE WITH YOU :angel:


----------



## Miloh

Your on my list Homie. best wishes. 

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

TRAVIS AND FAMILY
Our thoughts and prayers are with you during this difficult time.
We are sorry for your loss.

MR BIGGS 
AND THE REST OF THE M.C.B.A. MEMBER'S”


----------



## Mr.Is Kustomz

How hard is this kit to find? Its the AMT Licoln Continental 3 in 1 customizing kit, u can make it stock, convertable or wagon


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

My prayers are with you and your family!! :angel:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Mr.Is Kustomz_@Jun 7 2007, 08:01 PM~8062578
> *How hard is this kit to find? Its the AMT Licoln Continental 3 in 1 customizing kit, u can make it stock, convertable or wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 My local Wal-Mart keeps one of those in stock all the time. If you got a Wal-Mart close to you just ask them to order you one if they don't have it in stock.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr.Is Kustomz

yeah, thats where i got it, lol, just wanted to see how hard it was to find, thx


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 7 2007, 09:34 AM~8059432
> *http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalcast.html
> http://www.duplicolor.com/products/metalspecks.html
> 
> you cna pick this stuff up at auto parts stores and some walmarts
> 
> alot of guys on here use them
> *


hey thanks i'm gonna get some from that site. i dont like to post my project because they all suck i always messedup on my cars. but hey its progress.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 06:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *



Nothing i can says will actually help out ! I hope with this saddness Travis your wife can vaule the love she had time to share with her mother ! It hurts to lose anyone even harder when its sudden ! I wish you and your family to be strong and carry over the saddness !


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *


My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, i am sorry for your loss. :angel:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 06:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *


Damn Travis, sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Tell the wife to keep her head up and remember all the good times.


----------



## P-Rico

HOW CAN I UPLOAD AN AVATAR??? I ONLY SEE THE WEBS CHOICES


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

tonite i saw a liconln town car camino


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 7 2007, 10:21 PM~8063331
> *tonite i saw a liconln town car camino
> *


 :barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got a micro-t or mini-t they dont want n e more or wouldnt mind trading for a memphis amp so my girl will be happy, she kept sayin she wants one, said it the whole time today when i was out buyin parts for my micro


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by P-Rico_@Jun 7 2007, 09:46 PM~8063097
> *HOW CAN I UPLOAD AN AVATAR??? I ONLY SEE THE WEBS CHOICES
> *


 Haya Rico, you must be a member for 30 days before you get to push that button homie. Don't know when you signed up but give it about a month and ask a modarator, He will fix you right up.

Welcome to LIL Friend, Miloh.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *


Damn Travis, really sorry to hear that. I will definetly keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers bro.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 10:29 PM~8063388
> *anyone got a micro-t or mini-t they dont want n e more or wouldnt mind trading for a memphis amp so my girl will be happy, she kept sayin she wants one, said it the whole time today when i was out buyin parts for my micro
> *


Hey Mikey help me out here. whats a mini-t or a micro-t? and the "memphis amp"
thing sounds like something I should know about but it's not comming in too clear. So your gona have to fill me in on that as well. I'm sure they have something to do about toys of some such. "growm men toys that is" So you got this amp your willing to trade for one of these mini things right?? Skool me on all this and I'll try to help ya out. I got nothing else to do  

Miloh


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 7 2007, 11:53 PM~8063602
> *Hey Mikey help me out here. whats a mini-t or a micro-t? and the "memphis amp"
> thing sounds like something I should know about but it's not comming in too clear. So your gona have to fill me in on that as well. I'm sure they have something to do about toys of some such. "growm men toys that is" So you got this amp your willing to trade for one of these mini things right??  Skool me on all this and I'll try to help ya out. I got nothing else to do
> 
> Miloh
> *


im not mikey, lol... but ne way a micro-t is a 1/36th scale team losi rc car, a mini-t is a little bigger team losi rc car, dont know exact size off the top of my head.. the memphis amp is well worth the value of a new micro-t 80 and a mini-t 100...


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone see this paint booth for sale, price a little steep but nice booth
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=341944


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 10:56 PM~8063636
> *im not mikey, lol... but ne  way a micro-t is a 1/36th scale team losi rc car, a mini-t is a little bigger team losi rc car, dont know exact size off the top of my head.. the memphis amp is well worth the value of a new micro-t 80 and a mini-t 100...
> *


 I just see Mikey when I look at your handle. Sorry homie it just hits my eyes like that. Ok so now we know about the race cars. I am an RC freak FREAK man...just do it with 1/4 scale airplanes. 80 inch plus wingspan :biggrin: so i'm all about getting the little woman in the game if she is willing. Now what is this memphis amp?? you have for trade?? cause I might be able to come up with the cars you want I GOT A SOURCE close by.

Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 12:10 AM~8063727
> *I just see Mikey when I look at your handle. Sorry homie it just hits my eyes like that. Ok so now we know about the race cars. I am an RC freak FREAK man...just do it with 1/4 scale airplanes. 80 inch plus wingspan :biggrin:  so i'm all about getting the little woman in the game if she is willing. Now what is this memphis amp?? you have for trade?? cause I might be able to come up with the cars you want I GOT A SOURCE close by.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340848

i need either one, preferably the mini-t  but theres my link to it.. i had a guy interested in trading me an rc car, but he said he would let me know tuesday and never heard a thing from him again...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 7 2007, 08:21 PM~8063331
> *tonite i saw a liconln town car camino
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 8 2007, 12:13 AM~8063745
> *
> *


:clapshands:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 7 2007, 11:12 PM~8063740
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340848
> 
> i need either one, preferably the mini-t  but theres my link to it.. i had a guy interested in trading me an rc car, but he said he would let me know tuesday and never heard a thing from him again...
> *



Ok if I don't sposed to call ya mikey how would you want me to address ya. I'm easy just didn't know.
On the car thing,,,,I got a homie here local that has a hobby shop. he even has a race track in his show room that they have heats and mains on the weekend and a $$$$$$$$ points season. Everyk kind of car you could imagin in that place. If ya wanted me to scoop out the sitch I'd be glad to find out whats the word on?????mini-t ???? anything else I need to know?? got photos? spec sheet? I'm seriousley try to help you out here.

Miloh.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 7 2007, 08:44 PM~8062805
> *Nothing  i  can  says    will  actually  help    out  !  I  hope with  this  saddness  Travis    your  wife    can  vaule  the  love    she  had  time  to  share  with    her  mother !  It  hurts  to  lose  anyone  even  harder  when  its    sudden !    I wish  you  and  your  family to  be  strong  and  carry    over    the  saddness !
> *



couldnt have been said better 
:thumbsup:

but our thoughts and prayers are definatly with you and your fam


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 12:35 AM~8063895
> *Ok if I don't sposed to call ya mikey how would you want me to address ya. I'm easy just didn't know.
> On the car thing,,,,I got a homie here local that has a hobby shop. he even has a race track in his show room that they have heats and mains on the weekend and a $$$$$$$$ points season. Everyk kind of car you could imagin in that place. If ya wanted me to scoop out the sitch I'd be glad to find out whats the word on?????mini-t ???? anything else I need to know?? got photos? spec sheet? I'm seriousley try to help you out here.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


he just wrote me back sayin he gets paid tomorrow and he'll be shipping the rc car out...

but still see how much a used mini-t and a used micro-t are that he might have, something used cuz parts will need replaced n e ways, lol.. they have a micro up here for 50 used.. see what hes got and let me know..


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 05:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *


sorry for the loss homie,my prayers are with you and your family  :angel:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 06:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *



you have my prayers bro. i can't imagine losing my mom. rip and may the lord touch your wife's soul with breath of an angel.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

she is in my prayers homie


----------



## southside groovin

> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.*


yall got my prayers bro. i been there and done that so i know exactly how she feels......


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 06:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *


 :angel: 
RIP

She has to be strong now and keep her head up. She has to be thankful of the time she was able to spend with her. You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## LowandBeyond

Thanks everyone. These last few days for the wife have been hell. But with everyday she is getting stronger. Noone could amagine this to happen. Her mom was only in her early 40's. We apercaite all the prayers and thoughts through out this hard time and the hard days to come. God Bless you all for all the good words. When she gets home and she reads all these, she will see the support that the extended family of LIL have sent out. :tears:


----------



## Tip Slow

Sorry for the lost,yal got my prayers too.R.I.P


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

progress shot of my OLD SKOOL truck... 
i mated the mopar wedge engine that came in the 49' merc (late 90's issue) and i also scratch built the ussing aluminum tubbing
let me know what you think.


----------



## BigPoppa

you must mean the driveshaft. Looks good


----------



## pancho1969

HOW DO YOU POST A LINK TO ANOTHER PAGE ON HERE?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

go to the page highlight the adress and copy it on here it should work!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2007, 06:51 PM~8068449
> *HOW DO YOU POST A LINK TO ANOTHER PAGE ON HERE?
> *




just like posting an image accept you have to hit the button with http:// on it. when you hit that, make sure to erase the http:// out of the bar before you put the link in. next thing is to "name the link" like "CLICK HERE TO SEE " or whatever you want. it goes in just like an image post.


----------



## Tip Slow

i think you right clip and save.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 8 2007, 04:51 PM~8068449
> *HOW DO YOU POST A LINK TO ANOTHER PAGE ON HERE?
> *



i copied the adress o this page and paete....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...2&f=29&t=274190


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## pancho1969

THANKS FOR THE INFO GUYS


----------



## rodburner1974

we REALLY need a pinned topic for new members! i am sick stupid with seeing nonsense and waste of time posts......

can't a moderator do this? it only makes sense  

i would like to see less BS posts and more model posts. 

you all know what i mean with "check this out" and BAM......there ain't no pics etc.......

i know a lot of us have our own threads which i PREFER , cuz if i want to see your shit i will go look! :0


----------



## Miloh

I second that Motion.....

All in favor say :thumbsup: 

Miloh.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 10:31 PM~8069479
> *I second that Motion.....
> 
> All in favor say :thumbsup:
> 
> Miloh.
> *




If we did that i would have no topics to blow up ! You knpw the phone calls are about start up real soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2007, 10:33 PM~8069496
> *If  we  did  that  i  would  have  no    topics  to  blow  up  !    You knpw  the  phone  calls  are    about    start up  real  soon !  :biggrin:
> *


Who's calling?? 
I didn't know there were phones involved it all this????LOL!!!! You think we need to leave it like it is so we got some people to flame every once and a while??

Miloh.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 8 2007, 08:33 PM~8069496
> *If  we  did  that  i  would  have  no    topics  to  blow  up  !    You knpw  the  phone  calls  are    about    start up  real  soon !  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: 

yes! i love the phone calls!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Miloh

Check this out:

My caddy quest is over for a while anyway. They are not what I wanted but they will do for the time being. got em on Ebay for $27.00. I can make a Graceland dioroma now LOL!!! just need some pink paint and white flocking.




























Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 08:42 PM~8069546
> *Check this out:
> 
> My caddy quest is over for a while anyway. They are not what I wanted but they will do for the time being. got em on Ebay for $27.00. I can make a Graceland dioroma now LOL!!! just need some pink paint and white flocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *


good finds!!
are they all 1/24???


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 8 2007, 09:00 PM~8069656
> *good finds!!
> are they all 1/24???
> *


yeah but theyre multi piece bodies


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 8 2007, 09:08 PM~8069703
> *yeah but theyre multi piece bodies
> *


dam those are a challenge, but good i guess... if you have the patience
...ive been working on a henry j for a while (model king re-release) and im never satisfied with the alingment...


----------



## Miloh

In all honesty I don't know what they are. but if there are enought parts in there to build a model car I'll give it a hell of a shot. I found some resin bodies that fit these chassis so I might go that way. Don't know yet just have to open the boxes when they get here and see whats in there. I'll bet theres $27.00 worth of Big Block caddy motors for future rats and custom's
Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 10:42 PM~8069546
> *Check this out:
> 
> My caddy quest is over for a while anyway. They are not what I wanted but they will do for the time being. got em on Ebay for $27.00. I can make a Graceland dioroma now LOL!!! just need some pink paint and white flocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *



you will have another one soon too!


----------



## wagonguy

i think that middle one is 1/32


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 8 2007, 11:18 PM~8069769
> *dam those are a challenge, but good i guess... if you have the patience
> ...ive been working on a henry j for a while (model king  re-release) and im never satisfied with the alingment...
> *


 What does all this mean?? is it like a shell and floor pan with a mulit peice front clip, and doors to hang?? like a real car?? 

Miloh.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

more like a side panel a hood panel a trunk panel a roof panel and another side panel , just like the old days.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

and yes the middle one is 1/32.....


----------



## Miloh

Actualy It does not show on the box, well the front anyway what the scale is. the bottom one is 1/24 but it's a different kit mfg. the other two are Revell but it don't show a scale on the front......if they are 1/32 that would be cool too. Never built a 1/32 car. done some 1/72 aircraft and tanks & trucks. I think that was the military scale. Oh well we will see in a couple of days.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 9 2007, 12:48 AM~8070239
> *more like a side panel a hood panel a trunk panel a roof panel and another side panel , just like the old days.....
> *


So when I glue it together I still got seam lines to scrape off it's just there my seam lines instead of crappy injection mold lines that come on 1 peice bodies....right?? I guess there are not any cool spokers for 1/32 either huh?? I'll have to hit the wall market and scarf up some toys to rob wheels off of.

Miloh.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i dont remenber how they went exactly , but the results wernt the greatest , they just take a lot more patience to line everything up correctly


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

good luck with it all Miloh!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 7 2007, 07:49 PM~8064320
> *couldnt have been said better
> :thumbsup:
> 
> but our thoughts and prayers are definatly with you and your fam
> *


x2 homie.... we all got your back.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1yn9mrZELg


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

b4










after








what do yall think?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 8 2007, 10:58 PM~8070296
> *So when I glue it together I still got seam lines to scrape off it's just there my seam lines instead of crappy injection mold lines that come on 1 peice bodies....right?? I guess there are not any cool spokers for 1/32 either huh?? I'll have to hit the wall market and scarf up some toys to rob wheels off of.
> 
> Miloh.
> *



ya walmart has these really coool lowriders in 1/32 i think, but there really cool, you wouldnt want to mess them up LOL (just kidding)

and oh ya, your caddy went out yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 09:26 AM~8071528
> *b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?
> *


needs more grill and wheels dont cut it, do a 2 inch spindle drop and drop the rear 3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he is liftin the whole thing so they dont rub. he is liftin it 3 inches or so


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 11:26 AM~8071528
> *b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?
> *


I think you put some wheels on it LOL!!!!

Miloh.


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 09:26 AM~8071528
> *b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?
> *



IMO.... big wheels..... SUCK!!!! 13's!! is where its at!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 9 2007, 02:35 PM~8072643
> *IMO.... big wheels..... SUCK!!!! 13's!! is where its at!   :biggrin:
> *


yup


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well 14s are ok there too.... only with the right tires tho....


----------



## Tip Slow

i know thats the truth


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 9 2007, 09:26 AM~8071528
> *b4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do yall think?
> *


did u get a paint job or just washed it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ANy one get pics from the Merced show ???????????


----------



## MARINATE

IS THIS KIT WORTH ANY MONEY?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 10 2007, 03:32 PM~8076938
> *IS THIS KIT WORTH ANY MONEY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What scale is it ?


----------



## MARINATE

1/16


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 10 2007, 03:32 PM~8076938
> *IS THIS KIT WORTH ANY MONEY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





heres answer 


http://cgi.ebay.com/HUGE-Entex-1-16-1937-R...1QQcmdZViewItem


or how about this 1 LOL ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/POCHER-1-8-Scale-Kit-R...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## Miloh

I got a few Pocher Kits in mt collection, There is a world of Difference.

Miloh.


----------



## Miloh

Actually if ya want your eyes opend to a whole different world of modeling look at this. These guys are crazy. 

http://www.modelmotorcars.com/sGallery_02.htm

Miloh


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 10 2007, 02:43 PM~8077239
> *Actually if ya want your eyes opend to a whole different world of modeling look at this. These guys are crazy.
> 
> http://www.modelmotorcars.com/sGallery_02.htm
> 
> Miloh
> *


those r crazy!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 9 2007, 10:43 PM~8074607
> *did u get a paint job or just washed it?
> *


its just washed. he is thinkin bout gettin it candy red! hno:


----------



## urjustamemory

So my wife just asked me what I a summed was a trick question she asked " Do my boobs look bigger for some reason, because to me they do? I just said " I am not going to answer that because either way I will get slapped."


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 10 2007, 03:55 PM~8077555
> *So my wife just asked me what I a summed was a trick question she asked " Do my boobs look bigger for some reason, because to me they do? I just said " I am not going to answer that because either way I will get slapped."
> *


hahaha... thats for sure man! 
them females are tricky as hell :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez

http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5207 dis car iz crazy!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2007, 04:04 PM~8077597
> *http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5207 dis car iz crazy!!
> *



heres this guys photobucket, look through all his pages, because they are amazing!!!!


http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e147/prosidious/?start=0

:wow:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 10 2007, 05:52 PM~8078088
> *heres this guys photobucket, look through all his pages, because they are amazing!!!!
> http://s38.photobucket.com/albums/e147/prosidious/?start=0
> 
> :wow:
> *


do u go to dat website dat i mentioned?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 10 2007, 06:10 PM~8078158
> *do u go to dat website dat i mentioned?
> *


ya i did, and thats why i posted his photobucket, so you can see all his work!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

any one got pics from the merced show????


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

...hit a builders block on the truck so i started messin with an old build i ended up making a few body mods including pie cut, choped top switched the front grill, tail lights, side pipes license plate been recesed.... still not sure on the color, i was going to paint it almond or as i like to call it "bone" with red interior... im still keeping the red interior but i need a color that will make all the body mods look cool..
let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

love it.... paint it primer black with red scallops......


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 10 2007, 10:37 PM~8080002
> *love it.... paint it primer black with red scallops......
> *


not a bad idea i have one thats the same scheme tho, but ill def keep it in mind
thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

time to pull the 50 ford out the box.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 10 2007, 10:46 PM~8080054
> *not a bad idea i have one thats the same scheme tho, but ill def keep it in mind
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



me likes!!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

thanks wagonguy


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 10 2007, 02:43 PM~8077239
> *Actually if ya want your eyes opend to a whole different world of modeling look at this. These guys are crazy.
> 
> http://www.modelmotorcars.com/sGallery_02.htm
> 
> Miloh
> *



I recall when Pocher's were available in model car magazines for around $400.00 in payments with credit card. 

I always wanted to get one and try to build one. Now that Pocher is out of business they go on Ebay for well over $800.00 :angry:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 11 2007, 12:27 PM~8082120
> *I recall when Pocher's were available in model car magazines for around $400.00 in payments with credit card.
> 
> I always wanted to get one and try to build one. Now that Pocher is out of business they go on Ebay for well over $800.00  :angry:
> *


 Yup:

I have had to sell off all of mine except one due to my current condition. I got lots of cash for them. I got one left and it's a WIP LOL!!!! it is a beautiful thing too.
I don't think I
ll ever let it go. I can remember when they were at the Wal-Mart and Kmart and Big K stores back in the 70s for $20.00. that reminds me, I stoped at the corner market the other day and bought $1.00 worth of gas.........Cost $20.00 LOL!!!!
Things sure have changed over the last 30 years.

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974

get your asses over to my sale thread and buy buy BUY!! LOL


----------



## Miloh

Hey BoB:

See that word Baller under my Avitar??? whats that mean?? and how do I chang it?

Miloh.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 11 2007, 01:32 PM~8082555
> *Hey BoB:
> 
> See that word Baller under my Avitar??? whats that mean?? and how do I chang it?
> 
> Miloh.
> *



you can change that in your profile after like 30days i think. check it out and see if you can change the words.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=UserCP&CODE=01


----------



## Miloh

I don't see where to change the words under the Avitar. just see how to change the actual file. I'll hit up the Mod and see what he says about it.
Thanks BoB.

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 11 2007, 11:40 AM~8082622
> *I don't see where to change the words under the Avitar. just see how to change the actual file. I'll hit up the Mod and see what he says about it.
> Thanks BoB.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


edit profile maybe... :dunno: mine still says full member so i can't do anythin yet


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 11 2007, 01:40 PM~8082622
> *I don't see where to change the words under the Avitar. just see how to change the actual file. I'll hit up the Mod and see what he says about it.
> Thanks BoB.
> 
> Miloh.
> *



don't go to your avatar bro! go to the edit profile info


----------



## las_crucez

how do i change colorz in my signature?


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 11 2007, 01:43 PM~8082639
> *don't go to your avatar bro! go to the edit profile info
> *


 K, Let me check that again, Didn't see it before.


----------



## Miloh

Ok I found it, now I just need something super cool to put in there LOL!!!

Miloh.


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 11 2007, 11:51 AM~8082689
> *Ok I found it, now I just need something super cool to put in there LOL!!!
> 
> Miloh.
> *


U should put "Anything model u can build, i can build better"


----------



## las_crucez

like my logo? :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 11 2007, 11:10 AM~8082427
> *get your asses over to my sale thread and buy buy BUY!! LOL
> *


i did ...... enough with the high pressure sales , mr car dealer :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 11 2007, 02:22 PM~8082908
> *like my logo?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



False Advertisement ! 





You Logo should focus on your topic whoring ! Cause so far yo haven't shown any custom models yet ! :uh:


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8083376
> *False  Advertisement !
> You  Logo    should    focus  on    your  topic  whoring !    Cause  so  far  yo    haven't  shown    any  custom    models    yet  ! :uh:
> *


I HAD HALF OF A CUSTOM S-10!!! GO LOOK FOR THE THREAD "S-10 EXTREME"


----------



## las_crucez

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2007, 01:37 PM~8083376
> *False  Advertisement !
> You  Logo    should    focus  on    your  topic  whoring !    Cause  so  far  yo    haven't  shown    any  custom    models    yet  ! :uh:
> *


go look at "2007 builds only" i waz one of the last onez!!!!!


----------



## Linc

there used to be a topic for newbies on how things are done IE: opening doors, stripping paint and so on, what happened to that post? i looked through 27 psges and couldnt find it and the search function isnt workin to find it. maybe b/c i am not using proper termanology for the topic but i cant find it. any 1 know where it is? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2007, 09:20 PM~8085347
> *there used to be a topic for newbies on how things are done IE: opening doors, stripping paint and so on, what happened to that post? i looked through 27 psges and couldnt find it and the search function isnt workin to find it. maybe b/c i am not using proper termanology for the topic but i cant find it. any 1 know where it is? :dunno:
> *


you wouldnt happen to be talkin about this one:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...713&hl=official
:biggrin:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 11 2007, 06:52 PM~8085564
> *you wouldnt happen to be talkin about this one:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...713&hl=official
> :biggrin:
> *


yup! thats the 1! thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2007, 09:57 PM~8085602
> *yup! thats the 1! thanks! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: first search i got it... i hate when search aint workin, makes shit alot harder...


----------



## 1ofaknd

did you guys know i'm a scammer now? lmao

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343944


----------



## Reverend Hearse

oh shit cant buy from you no more....lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 11 2007, 10:01 PM~8087237
> *oh shit cant buy from you no more....lol
> *



I knew I should have picked my shit up this weekend. :biggrin: LMMFAO!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2007, 12:02 AM~8087250
> *I knew I should have picked my shit up this weekend.  :biggrin:  LMMFAO!
> *


I'm going to mail it to a starving child in madagascar now :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 11 2007, 10:04 PM~8087259
> *I'm going to mail it to a starving child in madagascar now  :biggrin:
> *



  but I'M starving. I spent my lunch money on that stuff. I want my 27 dollars back. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

damn thats some bullshit :angry: . i need help with something, i need help getting back into the mood of building cause if not my monte, caprice, and 50 chevy will sit here


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 12 2007, 12:07 AM~8087288
> *        but I'M starving.  I spent my lunch money on that stuff.  I want my 27 dollars back.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


You're gonna have to go fight mutumbo over your model parts now, lmao


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
bastid. I'm not getting my ass speared over some foil. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn LOL!!!


----------



## pancho1969

ANYBODY GOT THIS MAG. ITS THE AUGUST '98 ISSUE ? IF SO I NEED PICS OF THE CAR ON PAGE 103 . 68 CADDY "SABOR A DULCE "ITS MY FRINDS DADS CAR BUT MY MAG HAS THAT PAGE CUT OUT CANT FIND IT . GOING TO BUILD REPLICA BUT NEED PICS .

THANKS.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 12 2007, 07:39 PM~8092325
> *ANYBODY GOT THIS MAG. ITS THE AUGUST '98 ISSUE ? IF SO I NEED PICS OF THE CAR ON PAGE 103 . 68 CADDY "SABOR A DULCE "ITS MY FRINDS DADS CAR BUT MY MAG HAS THAT PAGE CUT OUT CANT FIND IT . GOING TO BUILD REPLICA BUT NEED PICS .
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



not me , but damn i want it now! :0 



here is a link to all the mags i have....

shitload of magazines


----------



## Miloh

I felt it move LOL!!!!!!!

Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 12 2007, 08:39 PM~8092325
> *ANYBODY GOT THIS MAG. ITS THE AUGUST '98 ISSUE ? IF SO I NEED PICS OF THE CAR ON PAGE 103 . 68 CADDY "SABOR A DULCE "ITS MY FRINDS DADS CAR BUT MY MAG HAS THAT PAGE CUT OUT CANT FIND IT . GOING TO BUILD REPLICA BUT NEED PICS .
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i had that mag, than when i moved to my last place i trashed all the mags i had cuz i was tired of luggin them around


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 12 2007, 05:39 PM~8092325
> *ANYBODY GOT THIS MAG. ITS THE AUGUST '98 ISSUE ? IF SO I NEED PICS OF THE CAR ON PAGE 103 . 68 CADDY "SABOR A DULCE "ITS MY FRINDS DADS CAR BUT MY MAG HAS THAT PAGE CUT OUT CANT FIND IT . GOING TO BUILD REPLICA BUT NEED PICS .
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me go look in the library, give me a bit


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 12 2007, 07:43 PM~8093244
> *let me go look in the library, give me a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 THANKS FOR THE HELP FELLAS


----------



## BigPoppa

there you go. The other page is black and white and only shows a wheel and a bunch of dudes


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: :thumbsup: damn you are organized bigpoppa :thumbsup: 

i know i have it but it will take me a bit to get to it :yes:


----------



## stilldownivlife

that was quick :biggrin: 

sweet lac pancho :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS BIGPOPPA :thumbsup:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jun 12 2007, 07:39 PM~8092325
> *ANYBODY GOT THIS MAG. ITS THE AUGUST '98 ISSUE ? IF SO I NEED PICS OF THE CAR ON PAGE 103 . 68 CADDY "SABOR A DULCE "ITS MY FRINDS DADS CAR BUT MY MAG HAS THAT PAGE CUT OUT CANT FIND IT . GOING TO BUILD REPLICA BUT NEED PICS .
> 
> THANKS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Where you getting the 68 caddy kit to build it with????and can you get me one too???

Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8094085
> *Where you getting the 68 caddy kit to build it with????and can you get me one too???
> 
> Miloh.
> *


x2


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 12 2007, 09:35 PM~8094085
> *Where you getting the 68 caddy kit to build it with????and can you get me one too???
> 
> Miloh.
> *



WON ONE OFF EBAY


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 7 2007, 04:12 PM~8062040
> *Hey guys please,  I need some prayers for the wife, Andrea.  Her mom passed away yesterday and she is really tore up about it.  Please prey that she gets the strenth to over come this tragity in this time of need.  Thank you.
> *



This is Travis's wife, I wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me. Thank you so much!
Andrea


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 13 2007, 12:04 AM~8094805
> *This is Travis's wife, I wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me. Thank you so much!
> Andrea
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 13 2007, 02:04 AM~8094805
> *This is Travis's wife, I wanted to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers. It meant a lot to me. Thank you so much!
> Andrea
> *



Travis is family to us ! That makes you family too ( BY MARRIAGE )  :biggrin: Its the least we plastic nut jobs could too for you in this time saddness ! Hope you and the kids can see some happiness throw this and i hope your father can be strong ! I know with the lost of his wife lover and best freind you and travis and the rest of your family still have a long way to go to make sure Pops is doing good ! We all are still praying for you and the whole family !


----------



## southside groovin

^^^^^DITTO^^^^^^


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 02:25 AM~8094855
> *Travis  is  family  to  us !  That  makes  you  family  too    (  BY  MARRIAGE  )  :biggrin:  Its  the  least    we  plastic  nut  jobs    could  too    for  you  in  this  time  saddness !    Hope  you  and  the  kids  can  see  some  happiness  throw    this  and  i hope  your  father  can  be  strong  !  I  know  with the  lost  of  his    wife  lover    and  best  freind    you  and  travis    and  the  rest  of  your  family  still  have  a  long  way  to go to  make  sure  Pops  is  doing    good  !    We  all  are    still  praying    for  you  and  the  whole  family !
> *


well said

keep your head up


----------



## modeltech

WELL SAID DAVID!! AND YOU AND YOUR FAMILY ARE IN MY FAMILIES PRAYERS AS WELL!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 12:25 AM~8094855
> *Travis  is  family  to  us !  That  makes  you  family  too    (  BY  MARRIAGE  )  :biggrin:  Its  the  least    we  plastic  nut  jobs    could  too    for  you  in  this  time  saddness !    Hope  you  and  the  kids  can  see  some  happiness  throw    this  and  i hope  your  father  can  be  strong  !  I  know  with the  lost  of  his    wife  lover    and  best  freind    you  and  travis    and  the  rest  of  your  family  still  have  a  long  way  to go to  make  sure  Pops  is  doing    good  !    We  all  are    still  praying    for  you  and  the  whole  family !
> *



:yes: your in my prayers travis's wife....


----------



## 63 ridah

I need operating ball joints for my caddy(1/24).or better yet how do you make them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 13 2007, 01:09 PM~8097000
> *I need operating ball joints for my caddy(1/24).or better yet how do you make them.
> *



Working on a how too RIDAH as we speack ! Go look at the MINIDREAMS SCHOOL OF MODELING topic ! I am planning on adding a few more steps to night ! But for now it will show you a few supplies to get the BALL JOINT things to start with ! :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

ANYBODY KNOW THIS GUY???????? HE GOES BY COLT45 AKA CARL OR CJ PENDELTON....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

carla?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 13 2007, 02:09 PM~8097337
> *carla?
> *



well i thought maybe that was him? i just banned him from my forum. he has been sending me PM's about stuff i have for sale and asking how much and shit.....not willing to pay the amounts......asking for parts for all kinds of shit and driving me nuts. not to mention i was warned that he was an idiot.....so i guess he is? he is gone though.


----------



## sbcin1966newport

yeah, thats CARLA, lol, i sold him that 70' impala, and the 66 wagon, and the 87 GN!!!!!!!!!!, HE WASTED EM' IN MY OPINION!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 02:11 PM~8097353
> *well i thought maybe that was him? i just banned him from my forum. he has been sending me PM's about stuff i have for sale and asking how much and shit.....not willing to pay the amounts......asking for parts for all kinds of shit and driving me nuts. not to mention i was warned that he was an idiot.....so i guess he is? he is gone though.
> *




Look at the Derby Car ! LOL! Thats 1 that SBC says is his also ! LOL ! And these guys wounder why we smack the shit out of them when they do shit like this ! That blue monte on Scaleauto And the little bitch said he was MR BIGGS ! And thats when he got real phone call ! I Called the house like a 2 am everyday for a week ! I talked to the little shits dad and shit ! He was on here but he was smashed out cause of the same shit ! Begging for freebeeies and stealing other peoples Pics ! Looks like he hasnt changed a bit !


----------



## sbcin1966newport

guys, i build em, he buys, em, i sold him, the 70'impala, 66 wagon, and 87 GN, he try's to claim them as his, like the little bitch he is, ium tired of him tryin to stealin my pics and others as his own because his ****** ass cant build for shit!


----------



## rodburner1974

i thought i recognized the green paint on them LOL... well i thought i would give a heads up that he is banned from my forum and now i remember where i heard that name! he sent me a message awhile back saying he was sorry for impersonating Biggs lol....
what the hell makes a person do that kind of stuff?


----------



## sbcin1966newport

yeah, they were mine, trust me they have changed alot, form when i sold em, lol, PM me if you want the pics before i sold em to him!


----------



## MARINATE

owned


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jun 13 2007, 02:26 PM~8097433
> *yeah, they were mine, trust me they have changed alot, form when i sold em, lol, PM me if you want the pics before i sold em to him!
> *



i beleive you sold them to him, i dont need to see more pics. i posted this because i could have swore i heard the name before and them cars looked familiar.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 13 2007, 12:28 PM~8097443
> *i beleive you sold them to him, i dont need to see more pics. i posted this because i could have swore i heard the name before and them cars looked familiar.
> 
> *


I GOT HIS ADDY AND HOME PHONE NUMBER. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 11:35 AM~8097476
> *I GOT HIS ADDY AND HOME PHONE NUMBER.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sbcin1966newport

haha, he told me that if you and mini ever see him, that you guys were gonna jump him, or somethin stupid like that, lol


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 02:35 PM~8097476
> *I GOT HIS ADDY AND HOME PHONE NUMBER.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: man if i was any more bored than i am right now...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 12:35 PM~8097476
> *I GOT HIS ADDY AND HOME PHONE NUMBER.  :biggrin:
> *


i have a 3 line phoneand nothing but spare time.............PLEASE POST!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## Project59

That's my supra in the back ground up on the paint stand!!!!! :biggrin: 

As for what I'm really here for!!! Anyone see that Hawkeye fucker burn his ass!! He owes my $26 and I don't think he has sent it like I was told he would!!!!

Fucker baught a S-10 kit from me and sent me a money order thats only good for cashing in the states!!! He was supposed to send me another and I'd send this one back but hasn't done shit about it as far as I can tell!!  :nono:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 13 2007, 02:38 PM~8098167
> *That's my supra in the back ground up on the paint stand!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> As for what I'm really here for!!! Anyone see that Hawkeye fucker burn his ass!! He owes my $26 and I don't think he has sent it like I was told he would!!!!
> 
> Fucker baught a S-10 kit from me and sent me a money order thats only good for cashing in the states!!! He was supposed to send me another and I'd send this one back but hasn't done shit about it as far as I can tell!!  :nono:
> *


send it to me and I'll dispose of it


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8098346
> *send it to me and I'll dispose of it
> *


LOL


----------



## las_crucez

i kno it suckz, but i waz bored...


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 04:41 PM~8098527
> *i kno it suckz, but i waz bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT....FUCKEN PUSSY


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 13 2007, 05:42 PM~8098531
> *YOU KNOW YOU DONE FUCKED UP RIGHT....FUCKEN PUSSY
> *



Haters Bro ! He'll never be able to really build so he wants to talk to get noticed ! This is probly 1 of those MOMMA SUCK A TIT ! That went Gray saying he was getting Picked on ! 



No matter what fake ass pussy want to say these color wont bleed !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 03:41 PM~8098527
> *i kno it suckz, but i waz bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuck are you thinking. :angry: stupid.


----------



## MARINATE

BANNED


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

wtf???........that was stupid!


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :machinegun: :twak: :buttkick: :loco: :banghead:


----------



## las_crucez

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:22 PM~8098801
> *:roflmao:
> *



JUST ANOTHER HATEN AS PUSSY ! RUN AND TIL ON THAT !


----------



## las_crucez

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Mr Biggs

LAS_CRUCEZ AND HIS GIRL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8099261
> *LAS_CRUCEZ AND HIS GIRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOKS LIKE KIKI SHOWED UP FOR THE DANCE ASWHILE !


----------



## S-10sForever

I cant find the wanted ads so im just gonna ask hear.


Does anyone have the custom grill from the caddy escalade kit?

please PM me if you do, 



THANKS!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 07:45 PM~8099261
> *LAS_CRUCEZ AND HIS GIRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## modeltech

i dont say much about this shit, but this fool best not be around my area!! i will break everyone of his damn fingers and he wont type again!!!! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Pokey

Nice color didi! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 13 2007, 01:01 PM~8098681
> *BANNED
> *


X 2..... fukkers like him don't need to be here... besides he's just whoring topics....


----------



## Tip Slow

Nice paint!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 13 2007, 02:45 PM~8099261
> *LAS_CRUCEZ AND HIS GIRL/MOM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 02:15 PM~8097028
> *Working    on  a  how  too  RIDAH  as  we  speack  !    Go  look  at  the    MINIDREAMS  SCHOOL  OF  MODELING    topic    !  I am  planning  on  adding  a  few  more  steps  to  night !  But  for now  it  will  show  you  a  few    supplies    to  get the    BALL  JOINT    things  to  start  with  !    :biggrin:
> *


last night I was buildin a working rear suspendion for the hopper and Im like,"I need fuckin balljoints". thatone ended my night right there  .If I find a bead or sunthin that size I can make it. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 07:13 AM~8102086
> *last night I was buildin a working rear suspendion for the hopper and Im like,"I need fuckin balljoints". thatone ended my night right there  .If I find a bead or sunthin that size I can make it. :biggrin:
> *



if you look in his supplies to get (minidreams school of modeling) i think what he uses the straight pins that have the balls on the end!!! :dunno:


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jun 14 2007, 09:16 AM~8102092
> *if you look in his supplies to get (minidreams school of modeling) i think what he uses the straight pins that have the balls on the end!!!  :dunno:
> *


I would but I modified the u bar Idea for It to be operational :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 07:20 AM~8102109
> *I would but I modified the u bar Idea for It to be operational :biggrin:
> *



do ya have a pic bro??


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Jun 13 2007, 04:04 PM~8098346-->
> 
> 
> 
> send it to me and I'll dispose of it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Send me my $26 and I'll gladly send you this one !!! lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 04:41 PM~8098527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What In The Fuck Are You On!!!!! Thats Some Shit Right There!!!!! I hope You Have Something Bad In Store Coming To You.... Carma Is a Bitch Son And You Done Fucked Up! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 63 ridah

the left is the simulated cylinder the right is the ubar. the u bar will go through the cylindre to resemble an operating cylinder


----------



## drnitrus

for that setup you would be better of going with beads or you could use the pins but you would have to solder a center section to complete the u bar


----------



## Project59




----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jun 14 2007, 10:03 AM~8102303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 07:56 AM~8102269
> *the left is the simulated cylinder the right is the ubar. the u bar will go through the cylindre to resemble an operating cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I THINK I AGREE WITH DR!! THAT WOULD BE THE WAY TO DO IT!!


----------



## zfelix

:wave: what up fellas


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 08:20 AM~8102109
> *I would but I modified the u bar Idea for It to be operational :biggrin:
> *



When you say operational do you mean with motors ? Cause if you look the set i and building for the the school works ! ( MANUAL) but it work s ! 




























































I think  the ubar in side the tubeing is going to kill the opiton to drop each corner ! No side to side and no 3 wheel !


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jun 13 2007, 03:41 PM~8098527
> *i kno it suckz, but i waz bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wait a minute..... theres something wron g with this picture :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs

laz crucez did that stupid shit....But he is now RIP.. :thumbsdown: Fuck that lil piece of shit.


----------



## 408models

*MAYBE A 4TH FRIDAY*

Ice Cube and Chris Tucker to Reteam for Fourth 'Friday?'
Posted Apr 10th 2007 6:03PM by Patrick Walsh
Filed under: Comedy, New Line, Remakes and Sequels

Sort of like Boyz N The Hood played for laughs, Friday was one of the few drug comedies that really made me laugh. It had a warm, laid-back feel to it, some laugh-out-loud lines, and a hilarious supporting cast. It starred Ice Cube when he still had some fire in his eyes, and is notable for being one of the only times Chris Tucker was anything but grating onscreen (Jackie Brown would be another - love him in that movie). Tucker was so funny in Friday, and his chemistry with Cube so perfect, that it was a little surprising to learn he wouldn't be back for the sequel. According to IMDb, the motormouthed comedian became a born-again Christian after his role in Money Talks (that movie would have made me take a hard look at my life and career, too), and chose to do the more family-friendly Rush Hour series instead.

Now it seems he may be changing his tune, and might be open to returning to the role that made him famous. Over at AICN, there's a link to an interview with Ice Cube where Iceman discusses the possibility of Tucker's return for a fourth Friday film. Cube understands that the only way to make the series vibrant again would be the return of Tucker as Smokey, and is determined to get New Line to cough up Tucker's outrageous price tag. I thought Next Friday was pretty weak, and I didn't see Friday After Next because the titles were just getting too ridiculous. I might check out a fourth with Tucker, but I pity the fool who has to try to come up with a name for that one. Friday After Friday After Next? Three Fridays From Now? I Still Know What You Did Next Friday?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2007, 07:41 AM~8102500
> *laz crucez did that stupid shit....But he is now RIP.. :thumbsdown: Fuck that lil piece of shit.
> *



i know, i was joking LOL

but why did he do that, its fucked up....


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 14 2007, 09:15 AM~8103109
> *i know, i was joking LOL
> 
> but why did he do that, its fucked up....
> *


CAUSE HE'S A STUPID LIL KID WITH NOTHING BETTER TO DO. HE CAN'T BUILD SO HE'S GOT TO BE A DEE, DEE,DEE. NOW HE'S HOME JUST HOME READING THIS SHIT AND CAN'T REPLY. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 14 2007, 09:18 AM~8103137
> *CAUSE HE'S A STUPID LIL KID WITH NOTHING BETTER TO DO.  HE CAN'T BUILD SO HE'S GOT TO BE A DEE, DEE,DEE.  NOW HE'S HOME JUST HOME READING THIS SHIT AND CAN'T REPLY.  :biggrin:
> *


Banned? uffin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 14 2007, 10:55 AM~8102938
> *MAYBE A 4TH FRIDAY
> 
> Ice Cube and Chris Tucker to Reteam for Fourth 'Friday?'
> Posted Apr 10th 2007 6:03PM by Patrick Walsh
> Filed under: Comedy, New Line, Remakes and Sequels
> 
> Sort of like Boyz N The Hood played for laughs, Friday was one of the few drug comedies that really made me laugh. It had a warm, laid-back feel to it, some laugh-out-loud lines, and a hilarious supporting cast. It starred Ice Cube when he still had some fire in his eyes, and is notable for being one of the only times Chris Tucker was anything but grating onscreen (Jackie Brown would be another - love him in that movie). Tucker was so funny in Friday, and his chemistry with Cube so perfect, that it was a little surprising to learn he wouldn't be back for the sequel. According to IMDb, the motormouthed comedian became a born-again Christian after his role in Money Talks (that movie would have made me take a hard look at my life and career, too), and chose to do the more family-friendly Rush Hour series instead.
> 
> Now it seems he may be changing his tune, and might be open to returning to the role that made him famous. Over at AICN, there's a link to an interview with Ice Cube where Iceman discusses the possibility of Tucker's return for a fourth Friday film. Cube understands that the only way to make the series vibrant again would be the return of Tucker as Smokey, and is determined to get New Line to cough up Tucker's outrageous price tag. I thought Next Friday was pretty weak, and I didn't see Friday After Next because the titles were just getting too ridiculous. I might check out a fourth with Tucker, but I pity the fool who has to try to come up with a name for that one. Friday After Friday After Next? Three Fridays From Now? I Still Know What You Did Next Friday?
> *








I GO SEE IT IF CHRIS COMEBACK THE FIRST ONE WAS SO DAM FUNNY :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 14 2007, 01:23 AM~8101153
> *Nice color didi! :biggrin:
> *


thanks, and that is actually a body hand made from scratch, well the body is full styrene, but i made a vacuum chamber and than made a mold out of bondo and sandded it down to how i wanted it, than vacuum formed it and thats the outcome :biggrin:

before: (molded)









after: (cut out and painted)


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 09:05 AM~8102320
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

is there a GARY MORGAN here? i got a package back in the mail today said could not be delivered and don't know this guy other than a user name? if anyone knows send me PM. thanks


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 07:28 AM~8102438
> *When    you  say  operational    do  you  mean  with    motors  ?    Cause  if  you  look    the  set  i  and  building  for  the  the  school      works  ! ( MANUAL)  but  it    work s !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  think  the  ubar    in  side  the  tubeing    is  going  to  kill  the    opiton    to    drop    each  corner  !    No  side  to  side    and  no  3  wheel !
> *




how do you make it lock?


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1badassMALIBU

i like that orange, what is it exactly?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 14 2007, 07:29 PM~8106306
> *i like that orange, what is it exactly?
> *


mostly sunset pearl from house of kolor


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 14 2007, 05:29 PM~8106309
> *mostly sunset pearl from house of kolor
> *



 got that some where aound.... just need to learn how to use the airbrush, im thinking of going with an orange for my 49 merc ( or green) http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=344697

....THANKS


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 14 2007, 06:47 PM~8106048
> *how do you make it lock?
> *



You have to have everything a tight fit ! and everything has got to be exact side per side !


----------



## rodburner1974

sbcin1966newport if you see this hit me up! PM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 14 2007, 11:54 PM~8108184
> *sbcin1966newport if you see this you've  knocked  me up!
> *




What kinda of shit did you 2 get into ! :0


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 11:57 PM~8108206
> *Why not give me a dirty sanchez Bob?    :0
> *



you son of a fucker! lol satan go to bed and get out of my head!! GET BEHIND ME DEMON!! :machinegun: 


:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea.... all of you go to bed so he can post more in his for sale thread....

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

I KNOW YOU AIN'T TALKING TO ME LIKE THAT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 15 2007, 12:01 AM~8108243
> *you son of a fucker! lol satan go to bed and get out of my head!! GET BEHIND ME DEMON!!  </span>:machinegun:
> :roflmao:
> *





BOB THAT WAS SHITTY ! But a great <span style=\'color:green\'>come back !  OOPS ! Look what i did !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jun 14 2007, 06:13 AM~8102086
> *last night I was buildin a working rear suspendion for the hopper and Im like,"I need fuckin balljoints". thatone ended my night right there  .If I find a bead or sunthin that size I can make it. :biggrin:
> *



Balljoints in the back? :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 15 2007, 12:52 AM~8108636
> *Balljoints in the back?  :scrutinize:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



POWERBALL , BALLJOINTS ! There the same didnt you know that ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 14 2007, 10:56 PM~8108662
> *POWERBALL    ,    BALLJOINTS  !    There  the  same  didnt    you  know  that !  :biggrin:
> *


I just keep seeing the picture in the hydro section of the napa "balljoints" welded to the rearend. LOL. :biggrin: Atleast its not the muffler clamps I seen either.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 15 2007, 12:58 AM~8108676
> *I just keep seeing the picture in the hydro section of the napa "balljoints" welded to the rearend.  LOL.   :biggrin:   Atleast its not the muffler clamps I seen either.
> *



YOU MEAN ! 

HEY TODD ! THIS WILL BE COOL ! I AM GOING TO JACK THE CAR UP AS HIGH AS I CAN AND THEN ADD THESE MUFFLER CLIPS TO THE SHOCKS SO THE ASS STICK S UP ! 


DO IT RANDY ! THEN YOU'LL HAVE HOT ROD !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

ATTN CANADIAN builders, check out superstore, and or real canadian wholesale, they are getting pallet loads of AMT kits for 4.94cdn each, lol

thats just what I picked up today,.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 14 2007, 11:54 PM~8108940
> *ATTN CANADIAN builders, check out superstore, and or real canadian wholesale, they are getting pallet loads of AMT kits for 4.94cdn each, lol
> 
> thats just what I picked up today,.
> *


*ROADTRIP!*

Who's comin' with?


----------



## vengence

id love to find a clearance like that.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

swap meet :dunno:


----------



## mademan

4.94 has been their regular price for about a year now, they also had some 69 rivieras, im picking up 6 tomoro, and 70chevelles im passing on, im also passing on the firefighter mustang II and AC cobras, there were some 70 gtos, I got the only 67 on the pallet. and the only flipnose 53 ford also, there were a few six 4 impalas, but they are the 1 piece frame/chassis/suspension. so i only got one, ill probly buy another 10-12 tomoro.

there isnt much interest in model stuff around here, bu tim still glad I got first pick of the pallet. I just go payed, but half the cheque went to bills, the rest is goin to stock up on plastic!


----------



## 79burider

too bad the superstores in winnipeg have schwag models all the time the same damn ones and i got 3 of each haha cant go wrong with under 5 bucks a model


----------



## Linc

the superstore here has a shit load of 69 rivs and those race car pintos and trans ams :thumbsdown:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 15 2007, 12:42 AM~8109109
> *the superstore here has a shit load of 69 rivs and those race car pintos and trans ams :thumbsdown:
> *


we had the same thing for over a year, then today my buddy whos in recieving calls me up and says "youll never guess what I just brought off a truck" , " a 5.5 foot tall 5 foot x 4 foot pallet of models.

i was quick to get my ass down there.lol


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2007, 12:30 AM~8108483
> *BOB  THAT  WAS  SHITTY !    But  a  great  come  back !   OOPS !    Look  what  i did  !
> *



:biggrin: just having fun bro!


----------



## tyhodge07

Welp packing up gettin ready to head out to emerald isle in north carolina for vacation, so once im off here, ill be gone for a week :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin: 




























r/c car body btw


----------



## 408models




----------



## 408models

:uh:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

check this out, cant wait to see what people come up with when this hits the streets!

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a1e_1180120325


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 15 2007, 03:24 PM~8111852
> *check this out, cant wait to see what people come up with when this hits the streets!
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=a1e_1180120325
> *


i can see someone making a convertible top out of that shit, lol


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2007, 05:55 PM~8112401
> *i can see someone making a convertible top out of that shit, lol
> *


that wuld be sick, havin it change colors an shit :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 15 2007, 04:55 PM~8112401
> *i can see someone making a convertible top out of that shit, lol
> *


or the worlds thinnest big screen.


----------



## MARINATE

WHO'S THIS?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 05:56 PM~8112795
> *WHO'S THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WHITE 40 ! MY ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

He's rockin the plastic on the shelf too ! You see that !


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2007, 05:03 PM~8112836
> *He's  rockin    the  plastic      on the  shelf  too !    You  see  that !
> *



STRAIGHT WANKSTA!


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 06:56 PM~8112795
> *WHO'S THIS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think thats wagon guy :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

WAGON GUY


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 15 2007, 03:56 PM~8112795
> *blazed....... uffin: :biggrin:*


----------



## MKD904

If this isn't randum, I don't know what is.....

Here's the next one for Mini or Biggs to pull off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

any one know a good mini truck forum with a classifieds section? I got a bunch of Minitruckin mags I want to unload


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 15 2007, 11:31 PM~8114471
> *any one know a good mini truck forum with a classifieds section?  I got a bunch of Minitruckin mags I want to unload
> *


streetsourcemag.com

s10forum.com


----------



## Miloh

How about this thing???










Miloh.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 15 2007, 09:37 PM~8114504
> *How about this thing???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miloh.
> *




it reminds me of the simpsons....


----------



## Miloh

Had not thought about that til you said it but your right LOL!!!!!

Wonder what the hell it is???


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 15 2007, 09:53 PM~8114568
> *it reminds me of the simpsons....
> *


thats the Thunderbirds mobile :biggrin:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 15 2007, 10:44 PM~8114873
> *thats the Thunderbirds mobile :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: ... not familiar with it


----------



## stilldownivlife

:scrutinize: that looks like a rollsroyce on acid :loco:


----------



## Pokey

I really don't know what else to say about this, other than it is very sad, and it really never should have happened.

http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=6668755

My prayers go out to the victims, and their families.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 17 2007, 12:54 AM~8119921
> *
> 
> I really don't know what else to say about this, other than it is very sad, and it really never should have happened.
> 
> http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=6668755
> 
> My prayers go out to the victims, and their families.
> 
> *


i still really dont know how it happened. :angel: my prayers also to victims and their fams


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 16 2007, 09:54 PM~8119921
> *
> 
> I really don't know what else to say about this, other than it is very sad, and it really never should have happened.
> 
> http://www.wmcstations.com/Global/story.asp?S=6668755
> 
> My prayers go out to the victims, and their families.
> 
> *


thats so fukked.... x2 bro


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ok.... i'm gonna go build something.... be back laters...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: *lonnie*, rollinoldskoo, Big_Vato23, single_pump, vengence, ALL"D"AY, lowridermodels

look who's here.......


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

im looking for a 51 ford f-1 front end to do a convertion to my 50 f-1....does any one know where i might be able to find one????


----------



## johnnyhop

anyone know a good hobby site i can get a model van from?


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

try scale lows or ebay.........


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 17 2007, 05:43 PM~8122686
> *try scale lows or ebay.........
> *


i tried ebay it sucks all the ones that ppl have on there are open or missing pieces. i'm gonna try towerhobby.com


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Jun 17 2007, 07:38 PM~8122650
> *anyone know a good hobby site i can get a model van from?
> *


what kinda van?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jun 17 2007, 04:23 PM~8122374
> *im looking for a 51 ford f-1 front end to do a convertion to my 50 f-1....does any one know where i might be able to find one????
> *


http://public.fotki.com/KenK/kitchen_table...grille_convers/


----------



## 408models

:uh:


----------



## 408models




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 19 2007, 03:57 PM~8136556
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## 1ofaknd

are those tweeters in the fenderwells of that limo? wtf


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i borrowed a cam from work and finally got better pics of my shit...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 19 2007, 04:07 PM~8136606
> *thats bad ass
> *


and an i dea for a radical monte too


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 19 2007, 06:55 PM~8138858
> *i borrowed a cam from work and finally got better pics of my shit...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=326294
> *



pages 14 and 15......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok guys i got the camera at my dads office and we r stille here so i will take pics when im home!
hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

got off work early today so i went to the beach.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

beautiful pic.
what time is it there? its 3:02 am here


----------



## rollinoldskoo

10pm here those pics are from around 6:30pm


----------



## LowandBeyond

fucker!
#1 must be nice to leave work early
#2 to have a beach near you.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 21 2007, 12:58 AM~8146165
> *got off work early today so i went to the beach.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am soooo jealous of you right now!!!

nice pics BTW!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks.... i was standing in the same spot for both pics..... one lookin southeast and the other northwest....

the area i circled in this pic is my favorite beach spot.... one day i'll get pics of it to show.... there's a big rock formation to jump off and tidepools and a cave..... the sand changes all the time there.... sometimes its neck deep right by the reef and sometimes the sand is spillin onto the reef.... today the ocean was flat but other times people surf there...


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :angry: lucky bastard

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

just curious....

since we have an impala fest topic....should we start others like

caprice fest
monte carlo fest
caddie fest
etc...


any thoughts/opinion????


----------



## Miloh

Hey Oldskoo:

How did you get to paradice?? live there all your life, move there? military?? I'll get there someday if I have to steal a boat LOL!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 21 2007, 08:34 AM~8146674
> *just curious....
> 
> since we have an impala fest topic....should we start others like
> 
> caprice fest
> monte carlo fest
> caddie fest
> etc...
> any thoughts/opinion????
> *




Doc i belive we have a Caddy , and Caprice fest already ! Not really 100% but i belive they are out here !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 21 2007, 11:21 AM~8147340
> *Doc    i  belive  we  have  a  Caddy  ,  and  Caprice  fest  already  !    Not    really    100%    but  i  belive  they  are  out  here  !
> *




I looked all they way back to page 35 ! It whent as far as dec 2006 so i just stopped lookin for a Caprice or Galss house topic! If is out there it hasn't been hit on the year ! LOL ! If some 1 were to start it i have 1 i could post up thats all for now LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 21 2007, 03:47 AM~8146710
> *Hey Oldskoo:
> 
> How did you get to paradice?? live there all your life, move there? military?? I'll get there someday if I have to steal a boat LOL!!!
> *


born and raised here..... actually even 3 out of 4 of my grandparents were too


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ur hawiian eh? aloha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

actually only 1 grandma was..... 1/2.... i'm a lot less... got puerto rican, japanese, irish and some other stuff too...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wow


----------



## stilldownivlife

:happysad: any of you guys see this 
impounded street racers get their cars crushed 

http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=local&id=5401920


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 21 2007, 11:12 PM~8152711
> *:happysad: any of you guys see this
> impounded street racers get their cars crushed
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/story?section=local&id=5401920
> *


yup.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that sucks


----------



## stilldownivlife

im 1/2 &1/2 on it 

it would really suck to see your pride and joy crushed 

but on the other hand the street racing thing is outta control - just about everywhere i think 
so you gotta teach'em somehow i guess 


but i also think what if they did that shit if they cought you hoppin or 3wheelin :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 21 2007, 11:33 PM~8152808
> *im 1/2 &1/2 on it
> 
> it would really suck to see your pride and joy crushed
> 
> but on the other hand the street racing thing is outta control - just about everywhere i think
> so you gotta teach'em somehow i guess
> but i also think what if they did that shit if they cought you hoppin or 3wheelin  :dunno:
> *



Like I siad in the off topic section on this subject. 
There are places for any type of racers to race on. Not the streets where my family ride on. 
Same way with low lows. If I see someone gas hopping down the freeway, same shit. There is a place for that shit. Not on the streets with the innocent. A empty parking lot or something.


----------



## Mr Biggs

YUP THAT SHIT IS BIG DOWN HERE THOSE CAR'S WHERE FROM AROUND HERE TOO. I SEEN IT IN THE PAPPER YESTERDAY THAT FOOL WAS JUST STANDING THERE LOOKING AT HIS CRUSHED CAR. HAHAHAHAHA THAT'S FUNNY. THEY SHOULD LET THEM SPEED THIS WAY THEY CAN WRAP THEM CAR'S AROUND A TELEPHONE POLE AND IF THEY KILL SOMEONE THEY WILL DO LIFE AND HAVE ALOT OF TIME TO THINK ABOUT IT. THAT'S JUST MY 2 CENT'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee

I would have to agree with LowandBeyond!! You know its like Yeah let them fuckers wrap themselves around a pole and learn there lesson but on the other hand what about the innocent people that get hurt Even Worse if it happened to one of your loved ones!! So yeah I think that there is a time and place for everything but then again nothing like that rush you get doing it.. ahh what the hell i just contradicted myself i'll just stick to my 1st response.. LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 21 2007, 11:56 PM~8152889
> *I would have to agree with LowandBeyond!! You know its like Yeah let them fuckers wrap themselves around a pole and learn there lesson but on the other hand what about the innocent people that get hurt Even Worse if it happened to one of your loved ones!! So yeah I think that there is a time and place for everything but then again nothing like that rush you get doing it.. ahh what the hell i just contradicted myself i'll just stick to my 1st response.. LOL
> *


WE USED TO DO THAT SHIT AT TERMINAL ISLAND, AND IRWINDALE SPEEDWAY BUT THESE KID'S NOW A DAY DON'T CARE. I USED TO RACE MY BIKE BACK IN THE DAY'S AT WILLOW SPRING'S WHEN I WANTED TO RACE. AND IT WAS FOR BIG BUCK'S


----------



## BiggDeee

I remember Terminal ISLAND but then againg Crenshaw got too damn crazy on sundays


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 22 2007, 12:01 AM~8152903
> *I remember Terminal ISLAND but then againg Crenshaw got too damn crazy on sundays
> *


I USED TO BE KING OF CRENSHAW BACK IN THE DAY'S. AND I NEVER GASSED IT LIKE THEM OTHER FOOL. WE HAD THE SHELL HAPPY GREEN 64.


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 22 2007, 12:08 AM~8152919
> *I USED TO BE KING OF CRENSHAW BACK IN THE DAY'S.  AND I NEVER GASSED IT LIKE THEM OTHER FOOL. WE HAD THE SHELL HAPPY  GREEN 64.
> *



All I ever been was king of WEINERSHITZEL !!!!!!!!!! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jun 22 2007, 12:10 AM~8152926
> *All I ever been was king of WEINERSHITZEL !!!!!!!!!!   LOL  :roflmao:
> *


THAT WAS MY TITLE TOO, ONCE APON A TIME. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigPoppa

The moral family man in me says fuck it, they deserved it.

The car guy in me is stripping those cars down, I needed those wheels dammit


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 09:25 AM~8153720
> *The moral family man in me says fuck it, they deserved it.
> 
> The car guy in me is stripping those cars down, I needed those wheels dammit
> *


lol
yeah exactly

i can tell you ive had one of these with LOTS of money in it. 
I wasnt into the "every weekend illegal drags" but i was involved in a few races. 

i agree on a lesson learned but crushing them is a little bit much. (anyone who lost a loved one may disagree) but i would rather see them inpound the cars for lets say a few months and make them serve some kind of sentence/service and then give the car back. I think they may learn a lesson that way but still get their hard earned money back. that could be the first offense next ime the cars gone for sure. just my thoughts.

i have seen people die because of racing but then again even pros die once in a while with all their saftey gear on....not to mention the innocent folks who get hit with debri (?) while watching the race from the stands.

just my 2 cents


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 07:25 AM~8153720
> *The moral family man in me says fuck it, they deserved it.
> 
> The car guy in me is stripping those cars down, I needed those wheels dammit
> *


Yeah. Or they could have at least stripped the cars of all the aftermarket goodies, and then donated the cars to needy families that need a car to get to work but can't afford one. I know there are alot of needy families out there that really could have used those cars!

Another thing that bothers me about this whole crushing street racer's cars thing is, it is gonna give these guys more incentive to run from the police, making the situation even more dangerous. They are car guys, after all, even if they are little punks who put other peoples lives in danger. They are gonna be like "SHIT! Red and blues! If I pull over, these pigs are gonna crush my pride and joy because I was street racing! I think I can lose them, ain't no bitch ass Crown Vic gonna be able to catch my V-Tech!". 

I'll admit, when I was a kid, me and my friends used to go out in the country and race on the MANY secluded country roads around here, where the only lives we were endangering were our own, or maybe a cow or two. I did manage to kill a few rows of corn once with my Cutlass. Kids nowadays will race ANYWHERE! In heavy traffic, or even residential neighborhoods where kids play in the streets.


----------



## BigPoppa

waaaaaaaaaaaay too much liability involved with that, I'm sure it was just easier and cheaper in the long run to crush them



> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 08:01 AM~8153940
> *Yeah. Or they could have at least stripped the cars of all the aftermarket goodies, and then donated the cars to needy families that need a car to get to work but can't afford one. I know there are alot of needy families out there that really could have used those cars!
> 
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs

ALL THEY ARE DOING IS TRYING TO PROVE A POINT BY DOING THAT. IT WILL NEVER STOP THEM . IT'S LIKE PEOLE WHO BREAK THE LAW , THEY KNOW THEY WILL GO TO JAIL, BUT STILL INCIST ON BRAKING THE LAW. SO I SAY FUCK IT DO WHAT YOU GOT TO DO. EVEN IF THAT MEANS CRUSHING THEIR CAR'S.

DON'T DO THE CRIME , IF YOU CAN'T DO THE TIME.


----------



## Miloh

Yup, I got a little age on me and I've seen a lot through the years. Seems for some reason now days that people can't get the message with out some drastic action being taken aginst them. 
I'm with Biggs on this one. If ya won't respect the law and the public around you then the dangerous tools you use to endanger the rest of us needs to be removed.

Miloh.


----------



## wagonguy

carla IM'd me this morning :roflmao: 

carl pendleton: hey
wagonguy1989: sup
carl pendleton: u should make a 80s caprice wagon
wagonguy1989: how?
carl pendleton: idk
wagonguy1989: i could prolly make one out of the grand national kit...
carl pendleton: howmuch would u charge
wagonguy1989: about $150
carl pendleton: what if i send the kits
wagonguy1989: $100
carl pendleton: just for the body
wagonguy1989: yup, thats lots of work
carl pendleton: ucharged 20.00 for the caprice
wagonguy1989: huh?
carl pendleton: the caprice wagon
wagonguy1989: that was when i didnt know how hard it was to do it
wagonguy1989: lots of putty, and TIME
wagonguy1989: at least 3 weeks
carl pendleton: any cars for sale 20.00 and under
wagonguy1989: nope, all my cars have plans fo rthem
carl pendleton: how bout the blue monty
wagonguy1989: oh well that car is an extremelydetailed OOB kit, so itll cost about $50
carl pendleton: hay parts cars
carl pendleton: any
wagonguy1989: nope
carl pendleton: dou have stock 70 mc rims
wagonguy1989: nope
carl pendleton: oh ok 
wagonguy1989: well i gtg, ill ttyl
carl pendleton: ok bye

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 22 2007, 08:40 AM~8154244
> *Yup, I got a little age on me and I've seen a lot through the years. Seems for some reason now days that people can't get the message with out some drastic action being taken aginst them.
> I'm with Biggs on this one. If ya won't respect the law and the public around you then the dangerous tools you use to endanger the rest of us needs to be removed.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


amen brother. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 22 2007, 08:41 AM~8154249
> *carla IM'd me this morning :roflmao:
> 
> carl pendleton: hey
> wagonguy1989: sup
> carl pendleton: u should make a 80s caprice wagon
> wagonguy1989: how?
> carl pendleton: idk
> wagonguy1989: i could prolly make one out of the grand national kit...
> carl pendleton: howmuch would u charge
> wagonguy1989: about $150
> carl pendleton: what if i send the kits
> wagonguy1989: $100
> carl pendleton: just for the body
> wagonguy1989: yup, thats lots of work
> carl pendleton: ucharged 20.00 for the caprice
> wagonguy1989: huh?
> carl pendleton: the caprice wagon
> wagonguy1989: that was when i didnt know how hard it was to do it
> wagonguy1989: lots of putty, and TIME
> wagonguy1989: at least 3 weeks
> carl pendleton: any cars for sale 20.00 and under
> wagonguy1989: nope, all my cars have plans fo rthem
> carl pendleton: how bout the blue monty
> wagonguy1989: oh well that car is an extremelydetailed OOB kit, so itll cost about $50
> carl pendleton: hay parts cars
> carl pendleton: any
> wagonguy1989: nope
> carl pendleton: dou have stock 70 mc rims
> wagonguy1989: nope
> carl pendleton: oh ok
> wagonguy1989: well i gtg, ill ttyl
> carl pendleton: ok bye
> 
> :uh: :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 22 2007, 08:10 AM~8154017
> *waaaaaaaaaaaay too much liability involved with that, I'm sure it was just easier and cheaper in the long run to crush them
> *


They do it around here all the time. A few local bodyshops get together with the local PD and refurbish confiscated cars, and donate them to needy families. they usually do it every year around Christmas.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 09:50 AM~8154762
> *They do it around here all the time. A few local bodyshops get together with the local PD and refurbish confiscated cars, and donate them to needy families. they usually do it every year around Christmas.
> *


Really? Well if it works for them, cool. They'll probably do it until a car part fails and someone hurts their back and the needy family gets a nice settlement from the government...

That or they have a shitload of paperwork that absolves them of responsibility

I'm a jaded SOB...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 09:50 AM~8154762
> *They do it around here all the time. A few local bodyshops get together with the local PD and refurbish confiscated cars, and donate them to needy families. they usually do it every year around Christmas.
> *


thats nice of them to do that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok folks my dad took the camera back to work so i guess no pics for a while on the caprice


----------



## THEREGAL

ok question for anyone who uses bondo glazing putty for body work
how long does it take to dry befor you can start sanding


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 22 2007, 01:21 PM~8156221
> *ok question for anyone who uses bondo glazing putty for body work
> how long does it take to dry befor you can start sanding
> *



The bondo glazzing putty is not ment to be used for major body work its manly used for filling in small pin sized holes. I use regular bondo and I let it dry over night. 


On other news, my wife got a phone call from her best friends mother and she told my wife that Jessica was killed in a car accident last night. This is a photo of her car from the local news website.


----------



## MARINATE

GOT DAM THATS FUCKED UP...SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT


----------



## THEREGAL

shit ive been using super glue for smaller holes, i thought i heard the glazing putty was good for body work, what do u guys use


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 22 2007, 03:28 PM~8156280
> *The bondo glazzing putty is not ment to be used for major body work its manly used for filling in small pin sized holes. I use regular bondo and I let it dry over night.
> On other news, my wife got a phone call from her best friends mother and she told my wife that Jessica was killed in a car accident last night. This is a photo of her car from the local news website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn dog WTF happened there

RIP :angel:


----------



## 408models

sorry to here that bro. :angel:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 22 2007, 01:40 PM~8156348
> *damn dog  WTF happened there
> 
> RIP :angel:
> *



This a a quote from their website.

"The victim was identified as 20 year old Jessica Sibley.

The three-vehicle crash happened at approximately 12:25 p.m. Thursday.

According to officials, 22 year old Jesse Hancock of Cobleskill was traveling north on Route 11 when he crossed the center line and struck another car.

Hancock's vehicle then collided head-on with Sibley's car.

Sibley was pronounced dead on the scene."


----------



## KingSuper

Quick question.

I tryed using gell pens and clearing over it and it worked great! my question is can i candy over it? or will it run with the paint?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 22 2007, 03:56 PM~8156476
> *Quick question.
> 
> I tryed using gell pens and clearing over it and it worked great! my question is can i candy over it? or will it run with the paint?
> *


should be fine


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Jun 22 2007, 03:56 PM~8156476
> *Quick question.
> 
> I tryed using gell pens and clearing over it and it worked great! my question is can i candy over it? or will it run with the paint?
> *


yes, you can do that


----------



## KingSuper

Tank you guys. 
I have sum experimenting to do


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jun 22 2007, 01:28 PM~8156280
> *The bondo glazzing putty is not ment to be used for major body work its manly used for filling in small pin sized holes. I use regular bondo and I let it dry over night.
> On other news, my wife got a phone call from her best friends mother and she told my wife that Jessica was killed in a car accident last night. This is a photo of her car from the local news website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP... JESSICA. :angel:


----------



## 408models

this is crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78B2qIK8ot4


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 22 2007, 03:16 PM~8156993
> *this is crazy
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78B2qIK8ot4
> *


repostowned there was a whole conspiracy involving aluminum daytons


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

how did it get off?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 22 2007, 02:34 PM~8157107
> *repostowned  there was a whole conspiracy involving aluminum daytons
> *


*it's not like i looked through the whole randum shit to see if it was posted. *


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 22 2007, 04:53 PM~8157548
> *it's not like i looked through the whole randum shit to see if it was posted.
> *


it wasnt posted here it was in general and that was 3 years ago


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 22 2007, 05:29 PM~8157716
> *it wasnt posted here it was in general and that was 3 years ago
> *


He wasn't even on here 3 years ago.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 06:52 PM~8158099
> *He wasn't even on here 3 years ago.
> *


since 2001


----------



## johnnyhop

my dog just threw up :barf:


----------



## 8-Ball

so i have always wondered on the 94 impala ss models the chrome parts what are parts number 45 and 28 used for.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jun 22 2007, 07:39 PM~8158305
> *so i have always wondered on the 94 impala ss models the chrome parts what are parts number 45 and 28 used for.
> *


Those are leftover parts from the Alternomad kit (the blue and white Caprice wagon with the '57 Chevy rear quarters). 

This kit started as the '92 Caprice Taxi/police car, then was converted to the Alternomad, and then converted to the '94 Impala SS. Something like that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ya i have wondered that too. i wonder if revell is aware of that. i gess not cuz its still goin on


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 22 2007, 11:01 PM~8159270
> *ya i have wondered that too. i wonder if revell is aware of that. i gess not cuz its still goin on
> *


Oh. I'm sure they are aware of it. It's been like that for quite a few years. They probably figure it's not hurting anything, so why bother taking it off the tree.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

it bothered me til now cuz i found out


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 23 2007, 12:26 AM~8159384
> *it bothered me til now cuz i found out
> *


me too thanks at least i know i wasnt the only one that wondered that. that proves it true u learn something new every day


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0 jesus TIMOTHY MCVEIGH :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn Twinn. Its about that time isn't it. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## twinn

illegal in cali hno: hno: :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 22 2007, 11:54 PM~8159532
> *:biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need to see a psychologist i can only imagine the stash biggs has


----------



## Mr Biggs

EVERY YEAR I GIVE THE GRAND FANALLY AT MY HOUSE. I EVEN HAVE 2 LOOK OUT'S ON THE BOTTOM OF THE HILL, BOTH SIDE'S. ALMOST GOT BUSTED LAST YEAR.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 23 2007, 01:38 AM~8159998
> *EVERY YEAR I GIVE THE GRAND FANALLY AT MY HOUSE.  I EVEN HAVE 2 LOOK OUT'S ON THE BOTTOM OF THE HILL, BOTH SIDE'S. ALMOST GOT BUSTED LAST YEAR.
> *



damn, im about to come party with you fockers on fourth of july :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 23 2007, 02:53 AM~8160060
> *damn, im about to come party with you fockers on fourth of july :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## drnitrus

anyone into motorcycles?
look what i got today. the rubber is the rear tire for a hayabusa









looking to build some shit like this
http://www.roaringtoyz.com/PREDATORAlbum/index.htm


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

them muthafookaz is FINE good god look at it. theres this one in my hood thats black on black its so CLEAN


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WOW


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kinda dead here today.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

cause were at the show.....


----------



## MARINATE

WHAT SHOW?


----------



## tyhodge07

made it back from vacation safe, had a great time, was over 93+ the whole week only ran for 30 mins 1 night, had a great time :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $100 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)

<a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>

heres a few examples on how it takes pics!


<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PM me if you want it :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

dang wagonguy a $100 bucks is not bad for those kinda snapshots.I wish i had some money........not for the camera but for that ss aerocoupe.Thats hard as hell,where did you get them tires from?i likem they got the white print on them


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jun 23 2007, 11:46 PM~8164483
> *dang wagonguy a $100 bucks is not bad for those kinda snapshots.I wish i had some money........not for the camera but for that ss aerocoupe.Thats hard as hell,where did you get them tires from?i likem they got the white print on them
> *



spread the :werd: that im sellign a camera LOL

and the tires came with the car, the letters are decals :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 23 2007, 04:51 PM~8162705
> *WHAT SHOW?
> *


heartland nats....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 11 2007, 09:57 PM~8087206
> *did you guys know i'm a scammer now? lmao
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=343944
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=237725

looks like your getting some of your good name back after the 26$ cd player. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

no doubt....


----------



## vengence

HEY 88MCLS WHOS CAR IS THAT IN YOUR AVATAR?

































BECAUSE I CAN TELL YA IT AINT YOURS......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dunno i forgot where i found it. why?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

some cars at a meeting i went to today....


----------



## Tip Slow

hey can i buy that from you at a reasonable price.(montess that is)

damn that green 88ls is hard....i might make a replica


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not if i beat u to it lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ok folks i need some paint help.mando, i hope ur readin this l8er or now.
have yall seen the episode of pimp my ride where they do the las vegas van?what color is it? and i need a pearl hot pink and some mint blue


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

and for my caprice that needs these colors, i might put this scary thing on the trunk. if i do, that wins me the contest right there lol


----------



## zfelix

<span style='color:blue'>
WHO's GOIN 

People are already booking hotels!!!!!!!!!! I'LL Be There At The Show With


----------



## rollinoldskoo

spy shots....


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 25 2007, 02:14 AM~8169975
> *<span style='color:blue'>
> WHO's GOIN
> 
> People are already booking hotels!!!!!!!!!! I'LL Be There At The Show With
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be there in 08 :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 24 2007, 10:52 PM~8169514
> *some cars at a meeting i went to today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what you trying to tell me here homie :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jun 22 2007, 05:52 PM~8158103
> *since 2001
> *


408models



"408 WE FLY HIGH"



Member Group: First Year
*Joined: Aug 2006*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i been lookin evrywhere and cant find pics of the las vegas mark v. not the replica by mando, the REAL CAR


----------



## 408models

IS THIS GAME FOR REAL, IF SO I'VE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE????


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 11:25 AM~8171771
> *IS THIS GAME FOR REAL, IF SO I'VE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very real


----------



## 408models

whats it about bro??? might have to pick one up :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever

that games allitle on the boaring side BTW!!!!


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jun 25 2007, 12:46 PM~8171923
> *that games allitle on the boaring side BTW!!!!
> *


x2 good for a lil while but gets pointless after soo long but i still recomend it 
88mcls, try looking in the lifestyle thread in post your rides for the las vegas car also a member on here with the name joost in his signiture has a link to his trip to la in 2006 he managed to get some of the best pics of that car ive ever seen


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 25 2007, 02:25 PM~8171771
> *IS THIS GAME FOR REAL, IF SO I'VE NEVER SEEN IT BEFORE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have that game, i seemd to like it, you had to do comps and shit to build up ur car, and do a bunch of shit, ull just have to play it, i can sell u mine if ur interested..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 25 2007, 11:49 AM~8171951
> *x2 good for a lil while but gets pointless after soo long but i still recomend it
> 88mcls, try looking in the lifestyle thread in post your rides  for the las vegas car also a member on here with the name joost in his signiture has a link to his trip to la in 2006 he managed to get some of the best pics of that car ive ever seen
> *


what page is it?


----------



## EVIL C

That is so :barf: and :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

i preordered that game before it came out. i thought it was going to be somthing like gta were you can drive around and hop at competitions.the first time i played that game it was borinng as hell. :machinegun:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 25 2007, 01:13 PM~8171695
> *i been lookin evrywhere and cant find pics of the las vegas mark v. not the replica by mando, the REAL CAR
> *


google images :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 25 2007, 02:02 PM~8172799
> *google images :cheesy:
> *


not there


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 25 2007, 02:44 PM~8172692
> *what page is it?
> *


hey i pointed u in the right direction start lookin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

been lookin all day


----------



## THEREGAL

took me less than took minutes look here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=273395&st=120


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i was lookin for the lifestyles topic but thanks anyway


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 25 2007, 03:34 PM~8173059
> *i was lookin for the lifestyles topic but thanks anyway
> *


this one has better pics of that car in my opinion to see that thing chillin in the man joe rays garage, fuckin beautiful


----------



## johnnyhop

anyone know if hoppin hydros t sliders are good for trucks and vans?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i need a pic of a lecab , i made my cut wrong and have to build it back up with plastic......


----------



## johnnyhop

> i have that game, i seemd to like it, you had to do comps and shit to build up ur car, and do a bunch of shit, ull just have to play it, i can sell u mine if ur interested..
> [/quomy friend who works at EBgames at the mall can get me that game as a matter a fact he can get me like 3 or 4 copies. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop+Jun 25 2007, 06:16 PM~8173373-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 25 2007, 01:32 PM~8172601
> *
> i have that game, i seemd to like it, you had to do comps and shit to build up ur car, and do a bunch of shit, ull just have to play it, i can sell u mine if ur interested..
> *
> 
> 
> 
> my friend who works at EBgames at the mall can get me that game as a matter a fact he can get me like 3 or 4 copies. :biggrin:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

i got mine at meijer for like 25 bucks brand new


----------



## johnnyhop

> my friend who works at EBgames at the mall can get me that game as a matter a fact he can get me like 3 or 4 copies. :biggrin:


i got mine at meijer for like 25 bucks brand new
[/quote]

kool. can someone please answer my question and i'm sorry to be a pest but do hoppin hydros t sliders work good on trucks and vans


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 24 2007, 10:48 PM~8169487
> *i dunno i forgot where i found it. why?
> *


because thats VYNE TYME'S from GOODTIMES CAR CLUB


I SEEN THE PIC HE POSTED AND KNEW IT LOOKED FAMILIAR,YOU HAD BETTER HOPE HE DONT CATCH YOU USIN THAT PIC WITHOUT PERMISSION..


----------



## BigPoppa

RIP Ron Cash, former resin caster from out east


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

r.i.p. but what happened?did he just pass?if so im sorry.in a better place now. :angel:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 25 2007, 10:33 PM~8176821
> *r.i.p. but what happened?did he just pass?if so im sorry.in a better place now. :angel:
> *


Over the weekend I guess. Older guy, I met him at the NNL a while back. Got out of the business because it was messing up his lungs.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 23 2007, 08:50 PM~8163740
> * i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $100 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>
> 
> heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> PM me if you want it :biggrin:
> *



yup


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 25 2007, 09:34 PM~8176827
> *Over the weekend I guess.  Older guy, I met him at the NNL a while back.  Got out of the business because it was messing up his lungs.
> *


POPPA, I HEARD HE DIED YEARS AGO. I USE TO GET ALL MY RESINS FROM HIM. WHEN I CALLED I WAS TOLD HE PASSED ON. RON CASH HAD SOME OF THE BEST RESIN PARTS FOR CHEVIES. I ALWAYS PICKUP WHAT I CAN FROM WHAT HE MADE. 

R.I.P. RON


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

check it out. im thinkin of this for the paint scheme


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jun 25 2007, 10:55 PM~8176907
> *POPPA, I HEARD HE DIED YEARS AGO. I USE TO GET ALL MY RESINS FROM HIM. WHEN I CALLED I WAS TOLD HE PASSED ON. RON CASH HAD SOME OF THE BEST RESIN PARTS FOR CHEVIES. I ALWAYS PICKUP WHAT I CAN FROM WHAT HE MADE.
> 
> R.I.P. RON
> *


He wasn't doing well for a long time, but he still was selling stock in Toledo in 2000 maybe. Real nice guy. Back when I was big into getting my hands on every model I could get, he was one of the places I sent a SASE after getting the info from the back of Scale Auto. He was definately a big part of the resin industry in the 90s along with Modelhaus, AAM, and R&R


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 25 2007, 09:34 PM~8177273
> *He wasn't doing well for a long time, but he still was selling stock in Toledo in 2000 maybe.  Real nice guy.  Back when I was big into getting my hands on every model I could get, he was one of the places I sent a SASE after getting the info from the back of Scale Auto.  He was definately a big part of the resin industry  in the 90s along with Modelhaus, AAM, and R&R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


http://public.fotki.com/wackydave/model_cars/resin_bodies/

i've had this guys page bookmarks forever..... is SJS still around?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jun 25 2007, 12:10 PM~8173327
> *i need a pic of a lecab , i made my cut wrong and have to build it back up with plastic......
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...27968&hl=summer


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jun 25 2007, 04:33 PM~8173046
> *took me less than took minutes look here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=273395&st=120
> *



this is a trip of a lifetime right here. Great pics in the whole topic
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## madmonte81

Damn. i havent been on here in a while...... but i been workin.. so tell me if u like this or not....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

u wouldnt be able to get in if u were 1/24 so i would make them go up 90 degrees like this









i have been doin lambos for a while now, if u need help just ask


----------



## 408models

> my friend who works at EBgames at the mall can get me that game as a matter a fact he can get me like 3 or 4 copies. :biggrin:


i got mine at meijer for like 25 bucks brand new
[/quote]
this palce were i got the pic from says its going for $10 on their site :scrutinize:


----------



## Pokey

> i got mine at meijer for like 25 bucks brand new


this palce were i got the pic from says its going for $10 on their site :scrutinize:
[/quote]
I got it for like $20 when it first came out like 3 or 4 years ago. If I remember right, the intro is kinda cool, and the game itself is okay for a few minutes, but gets old pretty fast. Also, if I remember right, it had a 2 player hop that was kinda fun. I might have been drunk when I played it, so maybe it was just the booze that made it fun.


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jun 26 2007, 08:37 AM~8178113
> *this is a trip of a lifetime right here.  Great pics in the whole topic
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


oh yeah that whole trip is fuckin inspiring makes me want to drive my happy ass out to la like right now


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfIDpset2I...=related&search


----------



## tyhodge07

> i got mine at meijer for like 25 bucks brand new


this palce were i got the pic from says its going for $10 on their site :scrutinize:
[/quote]

it prolly is now, it was never a popular game, plus ull prolly pay almost 20 by time u get it to your house.. ive had mine awhile, ive already beat the game, im king hopper, dancer, transformer :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

chris benoitt the wrestler and his wife and kid had been killed... double homicide, murder.. he killed his wife and kid than hisself, is what their sayin right now


----------



## 408models

FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. (AP) - Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press on Tuesday.

Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their 7-year-old son. Steroid abuse has been linked to depression, paranoia, and aggressive behavior or angry outbursts known as "roid rage."
"We don't know yet. That's one of the things we'll be looking at," said Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard. He said test results may not be back for weeks.

Autopsies were scheduled Tuesday by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.

Authorities were investigating the deaths at a secluded Fayette County home as a murder-suicide and were not seeking any suspects. The official who described the manner of death spoke on the condition of anonymity because the information was to be released at a news conference later Tuesday.


Chris Benoit, his wife and son were found dead on Monday in their Georgia home. ( / Associated Press) 

Investigators believe Benoit (pronounced ben-WAH) killed his wife, 43-year-old Nancy, and son Daniel during the weekend and then himself Monday. The bodies were found Monday afternoon in three separate rooms of the house, off a gravel road about two miles from the Whitewater Country Club.

Nancy Benoit filed for a divorce in May 2003, saying their three-year union was irrevocably broken and alleging "cruel treatment." But she later dropped the complaint, as well as a request for a restraining order in which she charged that Benoit had threatened her and had broken furniture in their home.

In the divorce filing, she said Benoit made more than $500,000 a year as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.

Fayette County Coroner C.J. Mowell did not return calls seeking comment. The answering service for his funeral home said he was out of town.

Asked about the condition of the interior of the house, sheriff's Sgt. Keith Whiteside said investigators found "nothing really out of the ordinary." He said Benoit was found in the home's weight room, his wife in an office and the son in an upstairs bedroom.

Neighbors said the Benoits led a low-key lifestyle.

"We would see Chris walking in his yard from time to time. He wasn't rude, but he wasn't really outwardly warm," said Alaina Jones, who lives across the street.

Jimmy Baswell, who was Benoit's driver for more than five years, placed a white wreath at the Benoits' gate. "They always seemed like they were the happiest people," he said.

World Wrestling Entertainment said on its Web site that it asked authorities to check on Benoit and his family after being alerted by friends who received "several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning."

The WWE, based in Stamford, Conn., said authorities asked that it not release further information on the deaths.

Benoit, born in Montreal, was a former world heavyweight champion, Intercontinental champion and held several tag-team titles. His names in the ring included "The Canadian Crippler."

"WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family's relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy," the company said in a statement on its Web site.

"He was like a family member to me, and everyone in my family is taking it real hard," said fellow Canadian Bret Hart, a five-time champion with the World Wrestling Federation. The federation has since changed its name to World Wrestling Entertainment.





Benoit had maintained a home in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the defunct World Championship Wrestling. The Fayette County Tax Assessors Office lists the value of the house, situated on more than 8.5 acres, at nearly $900,000.

The WWE canceled its live "Monday Night RAW" card in Corpus Christi, Texas, and USA Network aired a three-hour tribute to Benoit in place of the scheduled wrestling telecast.

Benoit's wife managed several wrestlers and went by the stage name "Woman." They met when her then-husband drew up a script that had them involved in a relationship as part of a story line on World Championship Wrestling, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.

Benoit has two other children from a prior relationship.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 26 2007, 03:26 PM~8179967
> *FAYETTEVILLE, Ga. (AP) - Pro wrestler Chris Benoit strangled his wife and smothered his son before hanging himself in his weight room, a law enforcement official close to the investigation told The Associated Press on Tuesday.
> 
> Authorities also said they are investigating whether steroids may have been a factor in the deaths of Benoit, his wife and their 7-year-old son. Steroid abuse has been linked to depression, paranoia, and aggressive behavior or angry outbursts known as "roid rage."
> "We don't know yet. That's one of the things we'll be looking at," said Fayette County District Attorney Scott Ballard. He said test results may not be back for weeks.
> 
> Autopsies were scheduled Tuesday by the Georgia Bureau of Investigation.
> 
> Authorities were investigating the deaths at a secluded Fayette County home as a murder-suicide and were not seeking any suspects. The official who described the manner of death spoke on the condition of anonymity because the information was to be released at a news conference later Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Chris Benoit, his wife and son were found dead on Monday in their Georgia home. ( / Associated Press)
> 
> Investigators believe Benoit (pronounced ben-WAH) killed his wife, 43-year-old Nancy, and son Daniel during the weekend and then himself Monday. The bodies were found Monday afternoon in three separate rooms of the house, off a gravel road about two miles from the Whitewater Country Club.
> 
> Nancy Benoit filed for a divorce in May 2003, saying their three-year union was irrevocably broken and alleging "cruel treatment." But she later dropped the complaint, as well as a request for a restraining order in which she charged that Benoit had threatened her and had broken furniture in their home.
> 
> In the divorce filing, she said Benoit made more than $500,000 a year as a professional wrestler and asked for permanent custody of Daniel and child support. In his response, Benoit sought joint custody.
> 
> Fayette County Coroner C.J. Mowell did not return calls seeking comment. The answering service for his funeral home said he was out of town.
> 
> Asked about the condition of the interior of the house, sheriff's Sgt. Keith Whiteside said investigators found "nothing really out of the ordinary." He said Benoit was found in the home's weight room, his wife in an office and the son in an upstairs bedroom.
> 
> Neighbors said the Benoits led a low-key lifestyle.
> 
> "We would see Chris walking in his yard from time to time. He wasn't rude, but he wasn't really outwardly warm," said Alaina Jones, who lives across the street.
> 
> Jimmy Baswell, who was Benoit's driver for more than five years, placed a white wreath at the Benoits' gate. "They always seemed like they were the happiest people," he said.
> 
> World Wrestling Entertainment said on its Web site that it asked authorities to check on Benoit and his family after being alerted by friends who received "several curious text messages sent by Benoit early Sunday morning."
> 
> The WWE, based in Stamford, Conn., said authorities asked that it not release further information on the deaths.
> 
> Benoit, born in Montreal, was a former world heavyweight champion, Intercontinental champion and held several tag-team titles. His names in the ring included "The Canadian Crippler."
> 
> "WWE extends its sincerest thoughts and prayers to the Benoit family's relatives and loved ones in this time of tragedy," the company said in a statement on its Web site.
> 
> "He was like a family member to me, and everyone in my family is taking it real hard," said fellow Canadian Bret Hart, a five-time champion with the World Wrestling Federation. The federation has since changed its name to World Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> Benoit had maintained a home in metro Atlanta from the time he wrestled for the defunct World Championship Wrestling. The Fayette County Tax Assessors Office lists the value of the house, situated on more than 8.5 acres, at nearly $900,000.
> 
> The WWE canceled its live "Monday Night RAW" card in Corpus Christi, Texas, and USA Network aired a three-hour tribute to Benoit in place of the scheduled wrestling telecast.
> 
> Benoit's wife managed several wrestlers and went by the stage name "Woman." They met when her then-husband drew up a script that had them involved in a relationship as part of a story line on World Championship Wrestling, The Atlanta Journal-Constitution reported.
> 
> Benoit has two other children from a prior relationship.
> *


what a way to meet, he wanted that shit from the start :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 26 2007, 10:52 AM~8179331
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxfIDpset2I...=related&search
> *


i have seen this b4.it cracked me up at first


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

is my airbrush any good?ive hadit 4 a while but havnt used it
http://www.shoptheartstore.com/productimag...s_ba175-7_b.jpg


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 12:53 AM~8177310
> *http://public.fotki.com/wackydave/model_cars/resin_bodies/
> 
> i've had this guys page  bookmarks forever..... is SJS still around?
> *


nope, they been gone longer than Ron Cash


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 26 2007, 02:58 PM~8182477
> *nope, they been gone longer than Ron Cash
> *


anyone ever take over for their 50 delivery truck?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 26 2007, 06:02 PM~8182512
> *anyone ever take over for their 50 delivery truck?
> *


RMR might be making one, I picked up a suburban from them


----------



## spikekid999

well ive run into a predicament on my 65 chevelle wagon. i dunno if i should put the roof rack on it or not. at first i didnt like it but now its startin to grow on me. tell me whatcha think

WITH 









WITHOUT


----------



## drnitrus

IMO
without


----------



## BigPoppa

If it's going to be dubbed out like that, leave it on


----------



## spikekid999

ya its dubbed out. i got it all put together im just tryin to work on puttin a better sound system in it.just couldnt decide if i should put it on or not


----------



## spikekid999

alright i got another question.i got a laptop from a boyd model a while back. should i have it just chillin on the front seat or should i paint it and use it as a flip down screen? i no these are bad pics but there the best i can do for now.

LAPTOP








FLIP DOWN SCREEN


----------



## tyhodge07

flip down, and when u do ur system dont forget ur speakers up in the wheel wells..


----------



## spikekid999

haha. ill have to go to wally world and get a dub model,jack the screens and speakers,and bring it back and tell em that its not the 1 my brother wanted :biggrin: they wont even notice


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 02:53 PM~8187593
> *haha. ill have to go to wally world and get a dub model,jack the screens and speakers,and bring it back and tell em that its not the 1 my brother wanted :biggrin: they wont even notice
> *


they wont, they never do, they take anything back, a few years ago, id go and buy a carpet cleaner, clean my carpets, than return it for my money back, i done it a couple times, lol :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

haha.ya gotta do whatcha ya gotta do.notice how walmarts the only department store that hires the people that other department stores wont......wounder y lol


----------



## spikekid999

you said it flip down it is :biggrin: once again shitty but u can still see it. i even put headrests in out of a 05/06 charger with screens in em


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 04:48 PM~8188343
> *haha.ya gotta do whatcha ya gotta do.notice how walmarts the only department store that hires the people that other department stores wont......wounder y lol
> *


larry the cable guy said somethin like walmart only hires retards, and when u go in there at night , they talk in their retarded voice with the crip walk and say "welcom to wal-mart"

:roflmao: :roflmao:

its on the blue collar dvd


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 27 2007, 07:31 PM~8189937
> *larry the cable guy said somethin like walmart only hires retards, and when u go in there at night , they talk in their retarded voice with the crip walk and say "welcom to wal-mart"
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> its on the blue collar dvd
> *


 :roflmao: they also hire stoned drunks (my old friend). i havent watched blue collar n a while so i dont remember that one. i know what dvd im renting lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yay!i took sonic (my dog) to the vet today and she just has a fever! so it turns out we wont have to put her to sleep after all! im vey happy right now


----------



## spikekid999

alright another question bout the wagon :uh: should i put the plaque on the roof rack or should i put it in the rear window?? i no its hard to see but the plaque says "LARGE"


----------



## KingSuper

ANY ONE KNOW IF THEY EVER MADE A SCION TC KIT?


----------



## wagonguy

i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $100 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)

<a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>

heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PM me if you want it :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jun 27 2007, 03:15 PM~8190186
> *yay!i took sonic (my dog) to the vet today and she just has a fever! so it turns out we wont have to put her to sleep after all! im vey happy right now
> *


aren't u glad u took her..... at least she can get taken care of..... who knows what might have happened if u never knew....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

back window.....




> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 03:39 PM~8190306
> *alright another question bout the wagon :uh: should i put the plaque on the roof rack or should i put it in the rear window?? i no its hard to see but the plaque says "LARGE"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

do any of the donk models come with cromed out suspension besides the 70 chevelle?? does anyone have it? whatcha want for it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 27 2007, 05:51 PM~8191451
> *do any of the donk models come with cromed out suspension besides the 70 chevelle?? does anyone have it? whatcha want for it?
> *


these donks have em too.....

the new grand national.... new monte ss.... cadillac..... 94 impala..... 63 impala...


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 27 2007, 10:38 PM~8191340
> *back window.....
> *


 :thumbsup: back window it is


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 27 2007, 10:52 PM~8191467
> *these donks have em too.....
> 
> the new grand national.... new monte ss.... cadillac..... 94 impala..... 63 impala...
> *


do you have any your not using?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not right now..... got to http://www.scalelows.com or http://www.betoscustomdesigns.com/ the homies there can hook you up with a kit.... and some pegasus wires.....


----------



## rodburner1974

im gonna start a club for talking about starting clubs. i am looking for good members who will talk about posting photos of their models so we can look busy. anyone game? here are requirements....

1. a user name
2. a fast internet connection
3. initiative to talk about building models
4. ability to make beleive something is going on that others can't see

i want to call this club "hyd-n'ceek mcc"


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwahahahahahahahahaha.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 27 2007, 11:33 PM~8192426
> *im gonna start a club for talking about starting clubs. i am looking for good members who will talk about posting photos of their models so we can look busy. anyone game? here are requirements....
> 
> 1. a user name
> 2. a fast internet connection
> 3. initiative to talk about building models
> 4. ability to make beleive something is going on that others can't see
> 5. a good camera
> 6. must not be able to post models
> i want to call this club "hyd-n'ceek mcc"
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i still havent gotten my damn tax money yet, ive called and i get the voice shit than instead of hold it says lines busy try again later, everytime i call same shit what do i do next :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 12:44 AM~8192685
> *i still havent gotten my damn tax money yet, ive called and i get the voice shit than instead of hold it says lines busy try again later, everytime i call same shit what do i do next  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



aaaaaahahahahahahhaahahahahah 

No refund for you. Your ass got audited!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 03:49 AM~8192700
> *aaaaaahahahahahahhaahahahahah
> 
> No refund for you.  Your ass got audited!!  :biggrin:
> *


i need the damn money, i didnt work and get taxed for nothin :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

damn that shit sux man.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jun 28 2007, 04:04 AM~8192730
> *damn that shit sux man.
> *


yea, its been almost 3 months now :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

mail em a letter says u didnt recieve your money and if u dont youll sew em :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 01:00 AM~8192725
> *i need the damn money, i didnt work and get taxed for nothin  :angry:
> *


 They could be auditing you? 

somebody stole your SSN and is spending your $$$$. :0 :0 







JK man, that sucks. I ALWAYS have mine direct deposit. Within 1 week after filing, its there. (and gone) :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 27 2007, 10:29 PM~8192766
> *JK man,  that sucks.  I ALWAYS have mine direct deposit.  Within 1 week after filing,  its there. (and gone)  :biggrin:
> *


same here......


----------



## BigPoppa

https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/irfofgetstatus.jsp




> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 12:44 AM~8192685
> *i still havent gotten my damn tax money yet, ive called and i get the voice shit than instead of hold it says lines busy try again later, everytime i call same shit what do i do next  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 28 2007, 04:29 AM~8192766
> *They could be auditing you?
> 
> somebody stole your SSN and is spending your $$$$.  :0  :0
> JK man,  that sucks.  I ALWAYS have mine direct deposit.  Within 1 week after filing,  its there. (and gone)  :biggrin:
> *


thats how it is, thats how ive done it every year and has never takin this long... thats why im confused to why i havent gotten shit


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 28 2007, 10:06 AM~8193332
> *https://sa1.www4.irs.gov/irfof/lang/en/irfofgetstatus.jsp
> *


its state, not fed, i got my fed like 2 1/2 months ago... and i dont know the exact amount to the dollar n e more to do that for the state either... :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:33 AM~8194586
> *thats how it is, thats how ive done it every year and has never takin this long... thats why im confused to why i havent gotten shit
> *


 Can u say...........Child Support :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 01:34 PM~8194597
> *Can u say...........Child Support :biggrin:
> *


i only got 1 kid, and she lives with me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:37 AM~8194622
> *i only got 1 kid, and she lives with me
> *


do they know that. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 01:40 PM~8194652
> *do they know that.  :biggrin:
> *


do they know that i have her, or that she lives with me... cuz really it dont matter, cuz im not on the birth certificate yet


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 28 2007, 10:42 AM~8194661
> *do they know that i have her, or that she lives with me... cuz really it dont matter, cuz im not on the birth certificate yet
> *


 :biggrin: well at least we got that one out of the way.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 01:44 PM~8194696
> *:biggrin:  well at least we got that one out of the way.
> *


i finally got ahold of them and they said i filed somethin wrong, and they sent me a letter awhile ago, but i havent gotten shit and still no refund :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

sounds like there makin up shit


----------



## rodburner1974

secret hand shake


----------



## rodburner1974

SCARIEST SHIT I EVER SAW!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

what do you guys think about selling models that you built? i have been curious about how to come up with the prices on our builds? let's say for example.....you have a kit that was issued this year......you build it up, do it nice with evenly painted body, bare metal foil everything that should be, toss some aftermarket wheels on, maybe throw a spark plug wire on and call it done!

what is it about that level of building that makes a model worth $75, $100, $150 or more? i see it as the kit is new, cost about $15.00......paint costs about $5-$15 depending on what ya use and how much you use.....bare metal foil is $6.00 for a whole sheet....you might use 2"x5" to do the car....spark plug wires about $3.00 and $10.00 for some wire wheels. what do we have total invested....about $45.00 and that is being very generous on a "typical shelf model".....

i have seen models built like this advertised at $200 and the paint has more dimples than my ass in cold shower water! 

i am not poking at anyone, this question has been in my head for quite some time now. 

i have seen models built by Paul Hettick on ebay selling for $300-$1,000 BUT his models have perfect paint jobs, are built "correct" with all colors, parts etc..... to exact copies of factory stock. building a model like that is not my cup of tea, but it takes more money and more research to build like he does. each model he builds already has more than $100.00 into it BEFORE he even starts building it. 

well? what do you guys have to say about high priced shelf models? *average builds* :0 



on another note: if these shelf models are worth that much, maybe i should sell some of mine :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 03:02 PM~8195899
> *SCARIEST SHIT I EVER SAW!!!!
> *


thats is too funny


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 02:42 PM~8196097
> *
> 
> i have seen models built like this advertised at $200 and the paint has more dimples than my ass in cold shower water!
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I tried to auction one of mine for 75.00 once and had no takers. I had around that much into it. Model car was around 15, front LS clip was like 30, Kandy paint was around 20, wheels 10 ,distributo kit 8 . I figured if it sold for more it was for my labor.

It comes down to how much do you think your time is worth I guess. Some guys put a lot of hours into their rides and well time is worth GOLD.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 28 2007, 03:49 PM~8196135
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I tried to auction one of mine for 75.00 once and had no takers. I had around that much into it. Model car was around 15, front LS clip was like 30, Kandy paint was around 20, wheels 10 ,distributo kit 8 . I figured if it sold for more it was for my labor.
> 
> It comes down to how much do you think your time is worth I guess. Some guys put a lot of hours into their rides and well time is worth GOLD.
> *


  which one?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 02:42 PM~8196097
> *what do you guys think about selling models that you built? i have been curious about how to come up with the prices on our builds? let's say for example.....you have a kit that was issued this year......you build it up, do it nice with evenly painted body, bare metal foil everything that should be, toss some aftermarket wheels on, maybe throw a spark plug wire on and call it done!
> 
> what is it about that level of building that makes a model worth $75, $100, $150 or more? i see it as the kit is new, cost about $15.00......paint costs about $5-$15 depending on what ya use and how much you use.....bare metal foil is $6.00 for a whole sheet....you might use 2"x5" to do the car....spark plug wires about $3.00 and $10.00 for some wire wheels. what do we have total invested....about $45.00 and that is being very generous on a "typical shelf model".....
> 
> i have seen models built like this advertised at $200 and the paint has more dimples than my ass in cold shower water!
> 
> i am not poking at anyone, this question has been in my head for quite some time now.
> 
> i have seen models built by Paul Hettick on ebay selling for $300-$1,000 BUT his models have perfect paint jobs, are built "correct" with all colors, parts etc..... to exact copies of factory stock. building a model like that is not my cup of tea, but it takes more money and more research to build like he does. each model he builds already has more than $100.00 into it BEFORE he even starts building it.
> 
> well? what do you guys have to say about high priced shelf models? *average builds*  :0
> on another note: if these shelf models are worth that much, maybe i should sell some of mine  :biggrin:
> *


Most of my build even before i start have already cost well over 200 buck's in aftermarket part's. Not to say the real auto paint, base , primer, clear, all the scratch built item's and my time as a pro builder. I could never get back what i put into them. I have only sold one of my build and that's cause the money was right. and the guy bugged me at every show. just to shut him up , i gave him a price of 800.00 buck's and he paid it.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 03:52 PM~8196155
> *Most of my build even before i start have already cost well over 200 buck's in aftermarket part's. Not to say the real auto paint, base , primer, clear, all the scratch built item's and my time as a pro builder.  I could never get back what i put into them.  I have only sold one of my build and that's cause the money was right. and the guy bugged me at every show.  just to shut him up , i gave him a  price of 800.00 buck's and he paid it.
> *


 :0


----------



## rodburner1974

ok yes, i can see your models Anthony being high because of all the parts, cutting up work , paint and stuff......but please keep in mind guys " average shelf models" why are they worth so much? :biggrin:

ok what would my '53 Bel Air be worth? it ain't got much into it.....but it's nice looking..... 

i have maybe $15.00 total into it? took me two weeks to build. be honest, cuz it don't matter to me what anyone thinks. just what do you think this is worth? 

SOB lol i need to take new pics, this one was too big.......to be continued


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2007, 02:50 PM~8196144
> * which one?
> *



this one


Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-28


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 28 2007, 04:58 PM~8196197
> *this one
> 
> 
> Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-28
> *



that is a nice looking model.


----------



## 408models

*SO WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED AN AVERAGE RIDE???? 

IF SO HOW MUCH WOULD YOU GUYS PAY FOR IT???*

(just to see on AWBCRAZY post an average price would be)


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 28 2007, 03:58 PM~8196197
> *this one
> 
> 
> Shot with KODAK EASYSHARE C315 DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-06-28
> *


did you ever sell it?


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 28 2007, 03:03 PM~8196228
> *did you ever sell it?
> *



nope.

auction started at 75.00 if I remember right and had no bids...   


But I am glad now. And I don't think I could sell any of mine now that I think about how much time went into them.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jun 28 2007, 04:10 PM~8196273
> *nope.
> 
> auction started at 75.00 if I remember right and had no bids...
> But I am glad now. And I don't think I could sell any of mine now that I think about how much time went into them.
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 28 2007, 05:02 PM~8196222
> *SO WOULD THIS BE CONSIDERED AN AVERAGE RIDE????
> 
> IF SO HOW MUCH WOULD YOU GUYS PAY FOR IT???
> 
> (just to see on AWBCRAZY post an average price would be)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i can't see the paint finish very well, but i will be completely honest without sounding like a jerk  

please don't get offended by this.

i see it from the pictures shown, it looks average. you did some extras like wiring, plumbing, mural, suspension, but from the photos it looks average. if i was interested in buying a Monte lowrider, i would be on the lookout to see as many as i could before buying any one of them. this one in particular does not peek my interest, but if i was going to buy it..... $50 tops , depending on what you were asking and how flexible you are with the price. that is my humble opinion, i hope it does not make you upset.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i priced my rides high because i was getting pm's about selling them 
my rides are average - i'll be the first to admit i dont have a bunch of show winners 
but alot of time and love for each ride 

then i started thinking shit man if i could slang a few of these things for even half of what i have listed i could put that dough towards those cragars & 5.20s ive been dreaming about on my real impala



so over all yes the models in my 4sale thread are overpriced 
but people seemed to dig'em so i tried to make a few bucks off'em :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

forget about it and just.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cqsrq34qDyk


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 28 2007, 02:52 PM~8196155
> *Most of my build even before i start have already cost well over 200 buck's in aftermarket part's. Not to say the real auto paint, base , primer, clear, all the scratch built item's and my time as a pro builder.  I could never get back what i put into them.  I have only sold one of my build and that's cause the money was right. and the guy bugged me at every show.  just to shut him up , i gave him a  price of 800.00 buck's and he paid it.
> *


 :0 What model was it?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Jun 28 2007, 06:38 PM~8197475
> *:0    What model was it?
> *


black 79 montecarlo


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 04:42 PM~8196097
> *what do you guys think about selling models that you built? i have been curious about how to come up with the prices on our builds? let's say for example.....you have a kit that was issued this year......you build it up, do it nice with evenly painted body, bare metal foil everything that should be, toss some aftermarket wheels on, maybe throw a spark plug wire on and call it done!
> 
> what is it about that level of building that makes a model worth $75, $100, $150 or more? i see it as the kit is new, cost about $15.00......paint costs about $5-$15 depending on what ya use and how much you use.....bare metal foil is $6.00 for a whole sheet....you might use 2"x5" to do the car....spark plug wires about $3.00 and $10.00 for some wire wheels. what do we have total invested....about $45.00 and that is being very generous on a "typical shelf model".....
> 
> i have seen models built like this advertised at $200 and the paint has more dimples than my ass in cold shower water!
> 
> i am not poking at anyone, this question has been in my head for quite some time now.
> 
> i have seen models built by Paul Hettick on ebay selling for $300-$1,000 BUT his models have perfect paint jobs, are built "correct" with all colors, parts etc..... to exact copies of factory stock. building a model like that is not my cup of tea, but it takes more money and more research to build like he does. each model he builds already has more than $100.00 into it BEFORE he even starts building it.
> 
> well? what do you guys have to say about high priced shelf models? *average builds*  :0
> on another note: if these shelf models are worth that much, maybe i should sell some of mine  :biggrin:
> *


Just like art is how i look at it. Sure paint and canvas is cheap, but that's not all the buyer is getting. He's getting YOUR creation. YOUR art. 

If you feel that one of your models is only worth 45 dollars, then so be it. I'm sure it'll sell. But at the same time you may be ripping yourself off. Don't underestimate the value of your art or your time. 

Some of us are builders, and some are buyers.  

For instance, i've posted up this car for 65 dollars. 79 caddy promo, clean one goes for about 20-30 bucks? 10 for wheels, 10-15 for paint. plus foil, and detailing the little stuff. I'm selling it for what it cost me. 










Some cars are more valuable to me personally, and so those get a higher pricetag. I only see a couple people on here selling models asking the kinds of prices your referring to, did you mention this due to someone on here, or another place?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 28 2007, 09:50 PM~8197973
> *Just like art is how i look at it. Sure paint and canvas is cheap, but that's not all the buyer is getting. He's getting YOUR creation. YOUR art.
> 
> If you feel that one of your models is only worth 45 dollars, then so be it. I'm sure it'll sell. But at the same time you may be ripping yourself off. Don't underestimate the value of your art or your time.
> 
> Some of us are builders, and some are buyers.
> 
> For instance, i've posted up this car for 65 dollars. 79 caddy promo, clean one goes for about 20-30 bucks? 10 for wheels, 10-15 for paint. plus foil, and detailing the little stuff. I'm selling it for what it cost me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some cars are more valuable to me personally, and so those get a higher pricetag. I only see a couple people on here selling models asking the kinds of prices your referring to, did you mention this due to someone on here, or another place?
> *



i see your point and it is valid. i never looked at it that way. no i said i didn't post because of anyone here. the question i had was lingering in my head for a long time. thanks for your answer.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 10:44 PM~8198392
> *i see your point and it is valid. i never looked at it that way. no i said i didn't post because of anyone here. the question i had was lingering in my head for a long time. thanks for your answer.
> *


x2,i was wounderin the same thing


----------



## wagonguy

i tried photoshop a bit lOL, im not pro, but i tried...

B4








after :uh:









damn i suck at this


----------



## vinman2

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 29 2007, 12:32 AM~8199402
> *i tried photoshop a bit lOL, im not pro, but i tried...
> *


Keep at it homie, you gotta start somewhere..... I'll get you a pic of a truck I just bought and let you mess with color ideas for me if you want.,,,,,,


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 28 2007, 10:45 PM~8199507
> *Keep at it homie, you gotta start somewhere..... I'll get you a pic of  a truck I just bought and let you mess with color ideas for me if you want.,,,,,,
> *



OK :biggrin:


----------



## vinman2

I'll have to get some good pics on monday. Next day off. PM me your email addy.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's one i did before to my old ride.....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jun 28 2007, 03:45 PM~8196867
> *i can't see the paint finish very well, but i will be completely honest without sounding like a jerk
> 
> please don't get offended by this.
> 
> i see it from the pictures shown, it looks average. you did some extras like wiring, plumbing, mural, suspension, but from the photos it looks average.  if i was interested in buying a Monte lowrider, i would be on the lookout to see as many as i could before buying any one of them. this one in particular does not peek my interest, but if i was going to buy it..... $50 tops , depending on what you were asking and how flexible you are with the price. that is my humble opinion, i hope it does not make you upset.
> *


its all good bro, nothing taken to heart :biggrin: i was just wondering what people would pay for an average car like this, and $ 50 isn't bad :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (13 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: 
:0


----------



## MARINATE

what the fuck all guests


----------



## 408models

*WELL I FINALLY GOT A KID* :biggrin: 


GOT HIM FROM AN OLDER LADY THAT COULDN'T KEEP HIM, CUASE SHE WAS MOVING.

HERES SOME PICS OF MY LADY'S HUSKY/WOLF MIX ALSO. I TRIED TO GET PICS OF HER EYES, ONE IS BROWN AND THE OTHER IS BLUE


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 29 2007, 09:11 AM~8201393
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT A KID :biggrin:
> GOT HIM FROM AN OLDER LADY THAT COULDN'T KEEP HIM, CUASE SHE WAS MOVING.
> 
> HERES SOME PICS OF MY LADY'S HUSKY/WOLF MIX ALSO. I TRIED TO GET PICS OF HER EYES, ONE IS BROWN AND THE OTHER IS BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looking kid bro... he's going to be a big one. 


make sure you feed him nutro it the best food homie. it cost a lil bit more but my dog is real healthy. this is the one i get. large puppy.

http://www.ultraholistic.com/


----------



## 408models

YEAH THATS WHAT I'M WORRING ABOUT. MY DAD HAS A LITTLE GARDEN hno: AND HE'S NOT USED TO THE BIG DOGS

THATS WHAT WE FEED MY LADIES DOG TOO. THAT STUFF IS GOOD FOR THE DOGS, OUR VET TOLD US ABOUT IT TOO


----------



## 408models

:angry: DAMN DOUBLE POST


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 29 2007, 09:50 AM~8201663
> *YEAH THATS WHAT I'M WORRING ABOUT. MY DAD HAS A LITTLE GARDEN  hno:  AND HE'S NOT USED TO THE BIG DOGS
> *


my homie run's a pitbull kennel and that's what he feed's all his dog's.

you can train him now that he's young bro. and he wont mess with it. pit bull's are the creazyest and i trained his ass.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jun 28 2007, 11:19 PM~8199715
> *I'll have to get some good pics on monday. Next day off. PM me your email addy.
> *



just post it on here, and ill right click and save :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2007, 08:54 AM~8201688
> *my homie run's a pitbull kennel and that's what he feed's all his dog's.
> 
> you can train him now that he's young bro.  and he wont mess with it.  pit bull's are the creazyest and i trained his ass.
> *


X2 BRO, GOT SOME WORK AHEAD OF ME.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jun 29 2007, 10:05 AM~8201767
> *X2 BRO, GOT SOME WORK AHEAD OF ME.
> *


you sure do. they are like kid's. :biggrin: first thing's first make sure you give him all his shot's. with all that nice grass parvo is your worst enemie.


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jun 29 2007, 09:07 AM~8201774
> *you sure do.  they are like kid's.  :biggrin: first thing's first make sure you give him all his shot's.  with all that nice grass parvo is your worst enemie.
> *


X2 HOMIE


----------



## rollinoldskoo

saw this t-shirt at walmart tonight......










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Miloh

What is Parvo?? I got a half pit half lab. Or the vet says she is half lab but I'm not so sure myself. Is parvo worse on pit bulls?? she is about 5 years old and she rules the pak for sure, but she minds me better thatnt any of the rest of the pack.

Miloh.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jun 30 2007, 06:33 AM~8207270
> *What is Parvo?? I got a half pit half lab. Or the vet says she is half lab but I'm not so sure myself. Is parvo worse on pit bulls?? she is about 5 years old and she rules the pak for sure, but she minds me better thatnt any of the rest of the pack.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


parvo sucks dude, my saint got it when she was a pup. There isn't anything they can do for it. If you dont catch it early, they have a very high death rate. 

If you see your dog moaping around, not eating, having the shits, and acting all depressed, take it to the vet. 

Our dog spent a week at the vet, all they can do is keep them hydrated and watch them. She was on an IV for fluids and stuff. 

http://www.workingdogs.com/parvofaq.htm


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 30 2007, 02:42 AM~8207154
> *saw this t-shirt at walmart tonight......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You bought it, didn't you. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

Hey Homies I just thoughyt i'd let a few people on here that i owe stufff know that i havnt been working on anything because my father has taken a turn for the worse and ended up back at the hospital and i havnt had the ambition or thoughts about working on a model lately so 

LOWANDBEYOND
BIGGC
LOWRIDERMODELS
AND VENGANCE 


i will try to finish your stuff and send it out as soon as i can i just hope u guys know where im coming from thanks


----------



## Linc

Dupicolor metal specs are the bomb!!!!just bought some, kinda expencive in Canada but WOW! this shit is awsome! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 30 2007, 07:18 PM~8210034
> *Dupicolor metal specs are the bomb!!!!just bought some, kinda expencive in Canada but WOW! this shit is awsome! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pics??


----------



## Linc

i'll take some now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Linc

this is what it is:








and this is what it does!
























:biggrin: :thumbsup: in canada this stuff is $18 a can! but i think it is well worth it! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

that shit is nice as hell. spray some candy over it and that shit would look badass. its just a tad bit expensive but damn :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey

I can get Metal Specks around here for $6 a can. BWAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 30 2007, 07:18 AM~8207567
> *parvo sucks dude, my saint got it when she was a pup. There isn't anything they can do for it. If you dont catch it early, they have a very high death rate.
> 
> If you see your dog moaping around, not eating, having the shits, and acting all depressed, take it to the vet.
> 
> Our dog spent a week at the vet, all they can do is keep them hydrated and watch them. She was on an IV for fluids and stuff.
> 
> http://www.workingdogs.com/parvofaq.htm
> *



I had a pup die from that.   RIP lil buddy.


----------



## Pokey

Anyone have the new issue of Scale Auto Magazine?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 06:38 PM~8210361
> *I can get Metal Specks around here for $6 a can. BWAHAHAHA!!!! :biggrin:
> *


6$ a can? Shit get me some. They are 10-12 here.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 30 2007, 07:08 PM~8210477
> *6$ a can?  Shit get me some.  They are 10-12 here.
> *


Have you checked Meijer? That's where I get mine at. Green, orange, red, and silver.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 07:12 PM~8210495
> *Have you checked Meijer? That's where I get mine at. Green, orange, red, and silver.
> *


if I wanted to drive 40 minutes to columbus.  I get it at autozone or O'riley. I've seen it in KY at walmart for like 6$. 

No blue???? :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

SOME PICZ, WAT DO U ALL THINK??


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 30 2007, 07:17 PM~8210518
> *if I wanted to drive 40 minutes to columbus.      I get it at autozone or O'riley.  I've seen it in KY at walmart for like 6$.
> 
> No blue????  :cheesy:
> *


Oh yeah, they got blue too, forgot about that.


----------



## Linc

the napa out here has it but only red , blue, or silver.  i would buy the green and orange if they had it.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 30 2007, 06:57 PM~8210444
> *Anyone have the new issue of Scale Auto Magazine?
> *



no.... any good?


----------



## stilldownivlife

damn man family comes first - hope everything gets better :thumbsup:
i dont think anyone is worried about plastic when its like that 







> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 30 2007, 06:53 PM~8209892
> *Hey Homies I just thoughyt i'd let a few people on here that i owe stufff know that i havnt been working on anything because my father has taken a turn for the worse and ended up back at the hospital and i havnt had the ambition or thoughts about working on a model lately so
> 
> LOWANDBEYOND
> BIGGC
> LOWRIDERMODELS
> AND VENGANCE
> i will try to finish your stuff and send it out as soon as i can i just hope u guys know where im coming from thanks
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 30 2007, 10:59 PM~8210889
> *damn man family comes first - hope everything gets better :thumbsup:
> i dont think anyone is worried about plastic when its like that
> *


x2 hope all goes well


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 30 2007, 06:53 PM~8209892
> *Hey Homies I just thoughyt i'd let a few people on here that i owe stufff know that i havnt been working on anything because my father has taken a turn for the worse and ended up back at the hospital and i havnt had the ambition or thoughts about working on a model lately so
> 
> LOWANDBEYOND
> BIGGC
> LOWRIDERMODELS
> AND VENGANCE
> i will try to finish your stuff and send it out as soon as i can i just hope u guys know where im coming from thanks
> *



Hey Zack don't worry about the plastic Bro. Take care of your family & self first. I haven't been working on anything either because of somethings going on here. Keep your head up man and I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jun 30 2007, 08:17 PM~8210730
> *no.... any good?
> *


Actually, it's a pretty good issue for a change!

That, and my '69 Camaro is on page 22!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 08:02 AM~8212307
> *Actually, it's a pretty good issue for a change!
> 
> That, and my '69 Camaro is on page 22!
> *



oh shyte, ill have to get that one!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what ever happened to.....

LiL ShAwNiQuA


----------



## wagonguy

i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $100 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)

<a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>

heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PM me if you want it :biggrin: 







LOWERED PRICE TO $80

DAMN GOOD DEAL :biggrin:


----------



## LowRider_69

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 30 2007, 08:44 PM~8210167
> *this is what it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what it does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup: in canada this stuff is $18 a can! but i think it is well worth it! :biggrin:
> *


i cant se dem


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Jul 1 2007, 09:22 PM~8214746
> *i cant se dem
> *


look REAL hard


----------



## holly.hoodlum

try'n to search....


----------



## MARINATE

ALOT OF GUESTS :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 1 2007, 10:02 AM~8212307
> *Actually, it's a pretty good issue for a change!
> 
> That, and my '69 Camaro is on page 22!
> *


just checked it out
congrats :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 2 2007, 10:54 AM~8218512
> *just checked it out
> congrats :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! 

I almost shit myself when I first saw it. :0 I was just flipping through the pages, wasn't expecting to see one of my builds in there. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 2 2007, 12:11 PM~8218923
> *Thanks bro!
> 
> I almost shit myself when I first saw it. :0  I was just flipping through the pages, wasn't expecting to see one of my builds in there. :biggrin:
> *


PIC'S CANT SEE THEM. :dunno:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 12:14 PM~8218943
> *PIC'S CANT SEE THEM. :dunno:
> *


Sorry, I got the magazine right here, but my scanner is messed up, so I can't post the pic up on here. It's just one pic on page 22, with a small write-up next to it.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 2 2007, 12:23 PM~8218993
> *Sorry, I got the magazine right here, but my scanner is messed up, so I can't post the pic up on here. It's just one pic on page 22, with a small write-up next to it.
> *


TAKE A PIC OF THE PIC.. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:30 PM~8219031
> *TAKE A PIC OF THE PIC.. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 12:30 PM~8219031
> *TAKE A PIC OF THE PIC.. :biggrin:
> *


lol, hell, I guess I could do that, it would look like shit though. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:31 PM~8219040
> *:angry:
> *


WHAT R U MAD AT FUCKER... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:32 PM~8219048
> *WHAT R U MAD AT FUCKER... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


nobody.just thought id scare you.hahaha


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:32 PM~8219051
> *nobody.just thought id scare you.hahaha
> *


DON'T U REMEMBER I FEAR NO ONE.WHAT UP HOMIE.?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8219066
> *DON'T U REMEMBER I FEAR NO ONE.WHAT UP HOMIE.?
> *


yea yea.thats why you almost broke a nail resonding so quick huh?
nada homie.just here at work.dreaming of the day i will have time to build again.


----------



## mademan

Anyone got pics of a built resin 1968 impala? damn serch isnt working, it keeps saying that the server is too busy.

thanks,
in advance.,
Mike


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:35 PM~8219077
> *yea yea.thats why you almost broke a nail resonding so quick huh?
> nada homie.just here at work.dreaming of the day i will have time to build again.
> *


TALK ABOUT SPELLING FAST... GET YOR PUNK ASS IN GEAR HOMIE. THE BIG SHOW IS ONLY A FEW WEEK'S AWAY. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:33 PM~8219066
> *DON'T U REMEMBER I FEAR NO ONE.WHAT UP HOMIE.?
> *


si si.right now.let call the migra and see if your not scurd.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:36 PM~8219087
> *TALK ABOUT SPELLING FAST...  GET YOR PUNK ASS IN GEAR HOMIE.  THE BIG SHOW IS ONLY  A FEW WEEK'S AWAY. :biggrin:
> *


Show?dam im must be totally out of it.what show?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:37 PM~8219089
> *si si.right now.let call the migra and see if your not scurd.
> *


THIS IS MY LAND .. AND IF THEY DON'T LIKE IT , THEY CAN KISS MY BIG PHAT ASS. AND TAKE THERE ASS'S BACK TO ENGLAND WHERE THEY BELONG. AND TAKE THE ****** , CHINOS, POLACK'S, GERMAN'S, AND ANY OTHER EUROPEANS WITH THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:43 PM~8219133
> *THIS IS MY LAND .. AND IF THEY DON'T LIKE IT , THEY CAN KISS MY BIG PHAT ASS.  AND TAKE THERE ASS'S BACK TO ENGLAND WHERE THEY BELONG. AND TAKE THE ****** , CHINOS, POLACK'S, GERMAN'S, AND ANY OTHER EUROPEANS WITH THEM.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

:0 not the chinos.whos going to cook the chinese food. :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 12:38 PM~8219095
> *Show?dam im must be totally out of it.what show?
> *


HERB DEEK'S SHOW IN FULLERTON ON THE 15TH OF THIS MONTH.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 2 2007, 01:44 PM~8219144
> *HERB DEEK'S SHOW IN FULLERTON ON THE 15TH OF THIS MONTH.
> *


dam.i sure wont be ready.but ill pass by and say hi to all you feos.


----------



## Pokey

Here ya go Biggs! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

NICE...CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOW YOU SEE THAT'S NOT A BAD PIC... CONGRAT'S ON MAKEING THE MAG BRO. RIDE LOOK'S CLEAN..


----------



## Pokey

Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

HOOP, HOOP, you go boy!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

such a long boring day :uh:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jul 2 2007, 02:36 PM~8219085
> *Anyone got pics of a built resin 1968 impala? damn serch isnt working, it keeps saying that the server is too busy.
> 
> thanks,
> in advance.,
> Mike
> *


Here's Mini's '68. I dunno if it's resin or plastic but here ya go.


----------



## 1badassMALIBU

check this shit out!!!!!

http://www.kixandthecity.com/2007/07/02/a-...vie-collection/


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1badassMALIBU_@Jul 2 2007, 09:43 PM~8221569
> *check this shit out!!!!!
> 
> http://www.kixandthecity.com/2007/07/02/a-...vie-collection/
> *


n how much u think their gonna be goin for...


----------



## wagonguy

heres another shot at Photoshop, its called "GIMP" though, so i dont think its as good as photoshop...
i was just messing around, making this ugly car nicer... it looks kinda suzuki/volkswagonish now... :uh:


but i tried... its my first time trying to make things better, normally i just mess with color and rims....


----------



## 1ofaknd

just keep playing with it, you'll get better


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2007, 04:29 AM~8224615
> *just keep playing with it, you'll get better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



see i dont know how to actually lower it, when i lower it, it just looks like it, but if you look closely, it just looks like its floating... LOL


----------



## tyhodge07

my r/c car will be here today hno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 09:13 AM~8224938
> *see i dont know how to actually lower it, when i lower it, it just looks like it, but if you look closely, it just looks like its floating... LOL
> *


you just need to add the shadows back in the proper places


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2007, 01:25 PM~8227409
> *you just need to add the shadows back in the proper places
> *



shadows?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 01:42 PM~8227543
> *shadows?
> *


Ya know, shadows. Those things that follow you around when the sun is out. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2007, 05:05 PM~8228255
> *Ya know, shadows. Those things that follow you around when the sun is out.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jul 3 2007, 03:05 PM~8228255
> *Ya know, shadows. Those things that follow you around when the sun is out.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:

i know that lol, but how do i do that?
i know, i know, i sound retarded, but hey, i need to learn LOL


----------



## wagonguy

muahahahaaaaa


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol the car looks crushed


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like that pic man!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2007, 01:29 AM~8224615
> *just keep playing with it, you'll get better
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 3 2007, 06:27 PM~8229601
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 06:21 PM~8228723
> *muahahahaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 3 2007, 03:42 PM~8227543
> *shadows?
> *


yea, like around the bottom of the car and around the wheels.


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 3 2007, 08:38 PM~8230610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think i get it now? maybe...

and 88MCLS... it looks smashed? its supposed to look far away from the camera, nto so close like in the first pic :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 4 2007, 12:55 AM~8231166
> *i think i get it now? maybe...
> 
> and 88MCLS... it looks smashed? its supposed to look far away from the camera, nto so close like in the first pic :biggrin:
> *


i see what he's sayin, it looks to small conpared to the rest in the pic, the cones off to the left of it stand higher than the hood, most cones arnt that tall..


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 3 2007, 10:48 PM~8231544
> *i see what he's sayin, it looks to small conpared to the rest in the pic, the cones off to the left of it stand higher than the hood, most cones arnt that tall..
> *



the cars lowered man. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 3 2007, 10:52 PM~8231577
> *the cars lowered man.  :biggrin:
> *



FREAKING SUPER LOWeRED ....... gosh!


:0 

i know i suck, but i was messing with junk....


----------



## tyhodge07

9/32 is what in MM's :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

no one knows


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 4 2007, 01:50 AM~8232022
> *9/32 is what in MM's :dunno:
> *


0.28 inch = 7.14millimeter


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 07:00 AM~8232533
> *0.28 inch = 7.14millimeter
> *


shmarty ponts


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 05:00 AM~8232533
> *0.28 inch = 7.14millimeter
> *


BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no, thats the other one.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 4 2007, 11:33 AM~8234004
> *no, thats the other one....  :biggrin:
> *


OH...OK MY BAD.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2007, 01:28 PM~8233982
> *BUT I THOUGHT IT WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you factor in the ratio between the consecutive doubling parameter values of the measurements,iterated to infity, it is aproximately 4.669201609102990671853 longer per quottia of inductance.


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH...OK BUT I STILL THOUGH IT WAS.

A thermal neutron is a free neutron that is Boltzmann distributed with kT = 0.024 eV (4.0×10-21 J) at room temperature. This gives characteristic (not average, or median) speed of 2.2 km/s. The name 'thermal' comes from their energy being that of the room temperature gas or material they are permeating. (see kinetic theory for energies and speeds of molecules). After a number of collisions (often in the range of 10–20) with nuclei, neutrons arrive at this energy level, provided that they are not absorbed.

In many substances, thermal neutrons have a much larger effective cross-section than faster neutrons, and can therefore be absorbed more easily by any atomic nuclei that they collide with, creating a heavier — and often unstable — isotope of the chemical element as a result.

Most fission reactors use a neutron moderator to slow down, or thermalize the neutrons that are emitted by nuclear fission so that they are more easily captured, causing further fission. Others, called fast breeder reactors, use fission energy neutrons directly.


----------



## betoscustoms

La última vez que la profesora Martinez ordenó pizza, quedó 2/3 de la pizza. Beto vino y se comió 1/2 de lo que habia quedado. Los otros niños se enojaron porque Beto se comió 1/2. 

Beto dijo, "Me comí solamente 2 piezas." 

¿Tenía él razón? 

Si había 12 piezas en la pizza entera, ¿cuántas piezas se comió? ¿Qué fracción de la pizza entera se comió?


----------



## betoscustoms

Mira otra vez al problema de multiplicación que acabamos de ver: 
Beto se comió 1/2 de 2/3 de una pizza. 
¿Qué fracción de la pizza entera se comió? 

El rojo es 2/3 de una pizza. 

El amarillo es 1/2 de 2/3. 

El amarillo es 2/6 o 1/3 de la pizza entera. 

Vamos a escribir la fracción de la pizza que Beto se comió. 

1 

2 x 2 

3 = 2 

6 = 1 

3 
¿Te gustaría ver otro ejemplo? 

Algo para que Hagas 

Direcciones: Usa marcadores y papel y dibuja las fracciones que tenemos arriba y multiplica lo siguiente.


----------



## Mr Biggs

WHERE'S THAT DAM SAP BUTTON WHEN U NEED IT.


----------



## Miloh

Ok I was good till ya started with the Spanish!!! And if there is going to be Pizza involved I'll be needing a longneck cerveza miller light por favor.

Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2007, 02:17 PM~8234219
> *OH...OK BUT I STILL THOUGH IT WAS.
> 
> A thermal neutron is a free neutron that is Boltzmann distributed with kT = 0.024 eV (4.0×10-21 J) at room temperature. This gives characteristic (not average, or median) speed of 2.2 km/s. The name 'thermal' comes from their energy being that of the room temperature gas or material they are permeating. (see kinetic theory for energies and speeds of molecules). After a number of collisions (often in the range of 10–20) with nuclei, neutrons arrive at this energy level, provided that they are not absorbed.
> 
> In many substances, thermal neutrons have a much larger effective cross-section than faster neutrons, and can therefore be absorbed more easily by any atomic nuclei that they collide with, creating a heavier — and often unstable — isotope of the chemical element as a result.
> 
> Most fission reactors use a neutron moderator to slow down, or thermalize the neutrons that are emitted by nuclear fission so that they are more easily captured, causing further fission. Others, called fast breeder reactors, use fission energy neutrons directly.
> *


we're just converting inches to millimeters here, put your overpriced and overhyped fission reactor back in the closet :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Jul 4 2007, 12:34 PM~8234304
> *Ok I was good till ya started with the Spanish!!! And if there is going to be Pizza involved I'll be needing a longneck cerveza miller light por favor.
> 
> Miloh.
> *


WHAT HE SAID WAS ME AND HIM A 12 PACK OF COLD ONE'S A BOTTLE OF PATRON AND 2 PIZZAS. OH" CAN'T FORGET THE STRIPPER'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 01:01 PM~8234438
> *we're just converting inches to millimeters here, put your overpriced and overhyped fission reactor back in the closet  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


WHY DO YOU ONLY GET TO HAVE ALL THE FUN.? ..... :buttkick:


----------



## MARINATE

CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY! :0


----------



## Miloh

"Patron" ????? 

 "STRIPPER'S" Nakid Chicks?? Please forgive..I'm just a southern white boy trying to blend in but you guys get one past me every once and a while.

Miloh.


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S READY """"""""""""" JUST PUT THE BLACK SPOKE AND SOME HYDROS AND YOUR SET. NICE MONTE HOMIE. THE PAINT IS CLEAN ...HOW MUCH U GET IT FOR.?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 4 2007, 02:12 PM~8234517
> *IT'S READY """"""""""""" JUST PUT THE BLACK SPOKE AND SOME HYDROS AND YOUR SET. NICE MONTE HOMIE.  THE PAINT IS CLEAN ...HOW MUCH U GET IT FOR.?
> *


FREE 99....MY CARNAL  :biggrin: LEAVING IT JUST THE WAY IT IS DAILY DRIVER :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2007, 01:12 PM~8234526
> *FREE 99....MY CARNAL   :biggrin: LEAVING IT JUST THE WAY IT IS DAILY DRIVER :biggrin:
> *


YOU ALREADY GOT A DAILY DRIVER. NEED'S THE PLAQUE.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 4 2007, 08:00 AM~8232533
> *0.28 inch = 7.14millimeter
> *


i only asked cuz the bolt that holes the wheel on my r/c car, all i could find to fit was the 9/32.. but its not fully tight over it.. so would u say a 7mm tool would be fine..?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 4 2007, 01:09 PM~8234502
> *CHRISTMAS CAME EARLY! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MY DREAM CAR! :cheesy: 

You suck MARINATE! :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

:0 
lucky bastard :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

nice marinate. thats clean


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO MINIDREAMS???*   :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE

HE'S HERE.......JUST ACTING LIKE A BITCH RIGHT NOW..............


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 5 2007, 09:51 AM~8239192
> *ANYBODY KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO MINIDREAMS???     :dunno:
> *


I was wondering that myself. His profile says he's been active recently, but I haven't seen him post in a while.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2 on wondering


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn marinate!!! Thats a badass ride. :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

my build thread. got a couple more models im workin on just gotta get pics up. check it out n let me know whatcha think.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=346167&st=0


----------



## wagonguy

MY 2000TH POST, AND I DONT EVEN THINK ITS MY FIRST YEAR YET! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 02:23 PM~8240480
> *MY 2000TH POST, AND I DONT EVEN THINK ITS MY FIRST YEAR YET! :biggrin:
> *


whore





j/p :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

<span style='color:blue'>DAM FULL HOUSE!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 02:23 PM~8240480
> *MY 2000TH POST, AND I DONT EVEN THINK ITS MY FIRST YEAR YET! :biggrin:
> *


yup its been over a year lol


----------



## chrisijzerman

Damn im random!
Woopdidoodel

Still being random woooo!


----------



## drnitrus

DAM FULL HOUSE!
[/b][/quote]

all the ninjas


----------



## chrisijzerman

Erm ninjas yo boiiii
Konichiwoah!!!
* ninja stars flying round like the fuckez*


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

RANDUMNEZZZZ RALORE BIATCHES!
IM BEING OLSKOOL LIKE ERM .....


100 FUCKING YEARS HOMIE!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

ok I finally buildin a regular model car and I wuz wonderin how and wut I have to use to make custom inteior like tha radical cars wit all those buttons and velvet stuff???


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 5 2007, 12:49 PM~8240636
> *ok I finally buildin a regular model car and I wuz wonderin how and wut I have to use to make custom inteior like tha radical cars wit all those buttons and velvet stuff???
> *


THEY HAVE ALOT OF GOOD STUFF AT MICHEALS.. THE THIN FOAM WORK'S GOOD OR YOU CAN BUY THE REAL THIN STRIPS OF STYRENE THEY ALSO WORK GOOD.

GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD HOMIE.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lego green flat pieces and use some flocking or some of that strecty felt stuff


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

thanks I will have pics very soon!!


----------



## chrisijzerman

pics yay! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Anyone know that hawkeye1777 fucker!!! please tell that little bitch he's on the shit list... Motha fucka gonna have a real bad name on here!! rip me off for a measly $26 hope it was worth it G!!!!!


----------



## BiggC

Don't know him but the last I heard he was going outta town for a few months.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 5 2007, 08:34 PM~8244020
> *Anyone know that hawkeye1777 fucker!!! please tell that little bitch he's on the shit list... Motha fucka gonna have a real bad name on here!! rip me off for a measly $26 hope it was worth it G!!!!!
> *



ya he said he was going to TX for a bit, and something about him not being able to send out everyones shit till he got back...


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 09:18 PM~8244404
> *ya he said he was going to TX for a bit, and something about him not being able to send out everyones shit till he got back...
> *


fucker should have.......

#1 not made the deal then
#2 took that shit with him to ship out from there
#3 Told the people that he made the deals with what was going on. 
#4 had his moms or somebody ship it out while he was gone

I mean shit, its not that hard. :uh:


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 5 2007, 10:18 PM~8244404
> *ya he said he was going to TX for a bit, and something about him not being able to send out everyones shit till he got back...
> *


Yeah this is the last ppm I got from his ass befor he jetted!!!!



> *yea... i am getting a national m/o in the morning b4 i leave, and it'll bne there to you shortly...............just send the m/o back to the same address.............*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i still didn't get anthing but excuses from *<span style=\'color:red\'>march*!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jul 5 2007, 10:34 PM~8244020
> *Anyone know that hawkeye1777 fucker!!! please tell that little bitch he's on the shit list... Motha fucka gonna have a real bad name on here!! rip me off for a measly $26 hope it was worth it G!!!!!
> *


yeah i remeber him saying he was leaving for a bit but he would ship everyones shit out before he left :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i fixed my airbrush!!!!!!ive been tryin to fix it all year!!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 6 2007, 06:26 PM~8250382
> *i fixed my airbrush!!!!!!ive been tryin to fix it all year!!
> *


read the green
vvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jul 6 2007, 05:22 AM~8247125
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chrisijzerman

Random....


----------



## Tip Slow

How many retarted kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 6 2007, 11:26 PM~8252512
> *How many retarted kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> *


uhhhhhh just you?




















































j/k :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

might be a j/k but it prolly does :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 6 2007, 08:26 PM~8252512
> *How many retarted kids does it take to screw in a light bulb?
> *


well lets see......

monteman...
88mcls...
sbcin66newport...
piston_pump07...

hmmm...... 4? maybe more....


----------



## zfelix

:0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 7 2007, 12:51 AM~8252649
> *well lets see......
> 
> monteman...
> 88mcls...
> sbcin66newport...
> piston_pump07...
> 
> hmmm...... 4? maybe more....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Just go for monteman :0


----------



## BODINE

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, rollinoldskoo, #1stunna, 8-Ball, Frontwalker

:uh:


----------



## chrisijzerman




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

welcome the newest member of lowrollaz mcc, dade county


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 7 2007, 10:07 PM~8256645
> *welcome the newest member of lowrollaz mcc, dade county
> *



thank u ,ill do what i can to make this club shine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

1300th post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 7 2007, 09:34 PM~8257053
> *1300th post !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



"WHOOOP-DEE-FRIGGIN-DOOOO BAZUL" :uh:

:0


----------



## Pokey

*3,573rd post!*


----------



## tyhodge07

*12,168th POST!*


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 7 2007, 11:15 PM~8257535
> *12,168th POST!
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:31 AM~8257840
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

75TH POST!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Jul 8 2007, 03:35 AM~8257857
> *75TH POST!!!
> *



:0 i do that in an hour


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 8 2007, 12:43 AM~8257887
> *:0  i do that in an hour
> *


WHORE!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 8 2007, 03:45 AM~8257891
> *WHORE!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

i take it signatures are disabled now? i can't get mine to work and don't see anyone's?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 8 2007, 03:34 PM~8259967
> *i take it signatures are disabled now? i can't get mine to work and don't see anyone's?
> *


naw they workin


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 8 2007, 03:52 PM~8260051
> *naw they workin
> *



i can't see them? i can't see anyone's sigs or mine?


----------



## lowridermodels

they work bro


----------



## twinn

LUCKY BASTERD :0 
http://uniquepeek.com/viewpage.php?page_id=966


----------



## Mr Biggs

A FEW INCHES TO THE RIGHT AND THAT FOOL WOULD BE DEAD. :0


----------



## wagonguy

FINALLY GOT MY NEW CAMERA :biggrin:










(my old one is still up for grabs LOL)


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 8 2007, 04:24 PM~8260683
> *FINALLY GOT MY NEW CAMERA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> one is still (my old up for grabs LOL)*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no shit. You got one for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2007, 04:28 PM~8260707
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  no shit.  You got one for sale?  :biggrin:
> *



i think :dunno:









































:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 8 2007, 04:29 PM~8260714
> *i think :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *



never seen it posted. Maybe you would sell it faster if you posted it. Nice big red letters and show some pics of how good it does.  :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 8 2007, 04:24 PM~8260683
> *FINALLY GOT MY NEW CAMERA :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (my old one is still up for grabs LOL)
> *


me 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres a pic i took of my dads car with his new 20s he got last week:


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2007, 05:31 PM~8260721
> *never seen it posted.  Maybe you would sell it faster if you posted it.  Nice big red letters and show some pics of how good it does.    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 8 2007, 04:31 PM~8260721
> *never seen it posted.  Maybe you would sell it faster if you posted it.  Nice big red letters and show some pics of how good it does.    :biggrin:
> *



MAYBE I SHOULD :0


----------



## wagonguy

i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $60 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)

<a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>

heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

PM me if you want it :biggrin: 

(lowered price)


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 04:42 PM~8260787
> *heres a pic i took of my dads car with his new 20s he got last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BEEMER..  
CAN YOU TAKE ME A PIC OF THE ENGINE ..? IM BUILDING ONE OF THOSE RIGHT NOW. AND I CAN'T FIND ANY CLEAN ENGINE PICS..
THANK'S


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 8 2007, 07:10 PM~8260942
> * i am trying to sell this camera, so i could upgrade to a better one very soon, this camera is worth $160, all im tryign to get is $60 for it, thats a good ass deal, heres a link to the camera information (and yes it has macro)
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_detail.php?item_id=106399\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.hotbuyselectronics.com/item_det...?item_id=106399</a>
> 
> heres a few examples on how it takes pics!
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20354.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20391.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/010/Picture%20402.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> PM me if you want it :biggrin:
> 
> (lowered price)
> *



John, take a pic of your old camera with the new one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

here ya go biggs








































































:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres my doggy,shes feelin alot better,just not fully recovered.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 8 2007, 06:45 PM~8261530
> *John, take a pic of your old camera with the new one
> *



ok heres the one for sale...

it HAS BEEN USED... a LOT lol, but works fine, the only problem is the screw on part of the camera for the tripod is broken off, BUT i have the peice still, and all it needs a LIL SUPER GLUE lol, and itll be fine, i forgot about it cuz i never use tripods anymore :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime

******** at work... video thanks to Tjay (project59)

Monster truck roll
http://youtube.com/watch?v=TfJKNneXQcQ

the later events at our favorite spot 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lcm-gKwSDpM


----------



## Ronin

i gotta get this girl to build a model


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 06:52 PM~8261568
> *here ya go biggs
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK'S 88....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey biggs,can you hook me up with a klear koat too?i can send my car to you


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 7 2007, 08:15 PM~8257535
> *12,168th POST!
> *


whore...... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 8 2007, 02:30 PM~8261045
> *NICE BEEMER..
> CAN YOU TAKE ME A PIC OF THE ENGINE ..?  IM BUILDING ONE OF THOSE RIGHT NOW.  AND I CAN'T FIND ANY CLEAN ENGINE PICS..
> THANK'S
> *


if its the old revell 750 kit i got one if ya want for extra parts..... i think i lost some parts and i got too many kits to build anyway..... pm me big homie....


----------



## tyhodge07

i think ive gotten alittle hooked to r/c cars.. i started with a micro-t.. well actually first was a nitro truck back in the day, but i never had money or anything to keep it running, but anyways, the micro-t, now i traded the micro for an electric rustler with esc and motor upgrade (just needs put together) and also a stampede that needs a tranny and an esc.. that was just for the micro, and i will be sending the money out for a nitro rustler that i found for a real good price, pretty much 85 bucks for the car, rtr with upgraded alum. parts.. and i have a electric rustler that i got last week, so ill have 4 car that i have gotten in 2 weeks :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2007, 02:20 AM~8263754
> *whore...... :biggrin:
> *


*12,217*
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 8 2007, 08:28 PM~8262265
> *hey biggs,can you hook me up with a klear koat too?i can send my car to you
> *


send it to me and i'll clear it.


----------



## MARINATE

ALL OF THE SUDDEN THERES A FEW NOOBS IN HERE.................. :angry:


----------



## mcloven

http://videos.streetfire.net/search/ballin...1ccf3071a17.htm 

pimpd out escort


----------



## chrisijzerman

hello im spamming bullshit


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 9 2007, 02:28 PM~8267324
> *ALL OF THE SUDDEN THERES A FEW NOOBS IN HERE.................. :angry:
> *


you were a noob at one point 2 wey :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Instead of makin a new topic um I need to find a way to make a color fade into another color!! Um if u know how to cant u please give me sum info on how to do it!! By tha way I need to make Kandy lime glod fade to candy apple red!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 9 2007, 01:48 PM~8267975
> *you were a noob at one point 2 wey :scrutinize:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 9 2007, 04:44 PM~8268414
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by MARINATE+Jul 9 2007, 02:51 PM~8268466-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-twinn_@Jul 9 2007, 01:48 PM~8267975
> *you were a noob at one point 2 wey :scrutinize:  :loco:  :loco:
> *




:nicoderm:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 9 2007, 04:58 PM~8268060
> *Instead of makin a new topic um I need to find a way to make a color fade into another color!! Um if u know how to cant u please give me sum info on how to do it!! By tha way I need to make Kandy lime glod fade to candy apple red!!
> *


oooh that sounds good i would lay the whole car lime gold then fade your red where you want it.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 9 2007, 05:08 PM~8268562
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:around: :buttkick:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 9 2007, 11:41 AM~8266513
> *i think ive gotten alittle hooked to r/c cars.. i started with a micro-t.. well actually first was a nitro truck back in the day, but i never had money or anything to keep it running, but anyways, the micro-t, now i traded the micro for an electric rustler with esc and motor upgrade (just needs put together) and also a stampede that needs a tranny and an esc.. that was just for the micro, and i will be sending the money out for a nitro rustler that i found for a real good price, pretty much 85 bucks for the car, rtr with upgraded alum. parts.. and i have a electric rustler that i got last week, so ill have 4 car that i have gotten in 2 weeks :0 :cheesy:
> *



hey bro, if you ever get tired of the electric rustler, cuz your getting a nitro one, if you ever plan on sellign it, ask me first LOL, i miss my old electric rustler


----------



## BODINE

i need a pic of the front grill for 61 impala please!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 9 2007, 07:15 PM~8268612
> *hey bro, if you ever get tired of the electric rustler, cuz your getting a nitro one, if you ever plan on sellign it, ask me first LOL, i miss my old electric rustler
> *


i think im gonna sale the one i got sittin here now.. cuz the one on the way has an upgraded esc and motor.. the one here is all stock.. tires are bald, but it makes it easier to drift with, and i have to change the front shock once the new ones get here and throw a new servo in it.. other than that its a nice running car.. body is ruff, but they all are eventually.. i broke the servo and the front shock and havent had a week yet.. i added some leds headlights on it too.. lol


----------



## tyhodge07

some pics of the rusty :biggrin:
as u can see its just all stock..


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Iz any 1 goin to help me out???


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont think they are, but im sure if you search google itll bring up a bunch of ways to paint, i had a link awhile back on painting real flames


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 10 2007, 01:59 AM~8272764
> *i dont think they are, but im sure if you search google itll bring up a bunch of ways to paint, i had a link awhile back on painting real flames
> *


THANKS!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 9 2007, 09:12 PM~8270944
> *Iz any 1 goin to help me out???
> *


SORRY I DIDNT SEE THIS .. FIRST OF ALL ARE YOU USING AN AIRBRUSH.???


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 9 2007, 05:04 PM~8268961
> *i need a pic of the front grill for 61 impala please!!!!
> *


http://www.hotautoweb.com/61imp409.html tones of 61 impala pics scrool down for thew grill


----------



## stilldownivlife

hey whats up guys - ive been gone for a min 
damn moving 1200 miles is no joke :around: 

from florida to the michigan/indy border -- by michigan city indiana 
sharing an apartment for now with another couple till we see how the job goes :ugh: so i have no where to paint once my shit does get here 

anyway got a new tat - it was very on the spot type of thing 
a friend of a friend is doing them and i said sure 
says blessed in oe 
not the greatest but oh well my arms will be covered before i die anyway 









well good to check in and hopefully i will find a spot to paint and be building again soon :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus

cool
let us know how things go


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 10 2007, 10:28 AM~8274267
> *SORRY  I DIDNT SEE THIS ..  FIRST OF ALL ARE YOU USING AN AIRBRUSH.???
> *


No I using spray paint Im paint a bike and I need to find out how to fade! I didnt go to tha bike section becuz they alwayz have sumthin funny to say about question i ask!


----------



## Sleepy2368

speaking of bikes, how is the market for custom painted frames? how hard is it to do the bodywork? do you need to know how to weld and stuff for custom bodywork?... just something that I've thought about doing for some extra cash, I don't know anybody that's into lowriders in my town, let alone bikes so it would mostly be an online thing...

[shameless plug]

oh ya, I also paint other things, I did a customized guitar hero controller, model cars(duh), helmets.

let me know if you want to see some pics :biggrin:

[/shameless plug]


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 10 2007, 02:12 PM~8276716
> *No I using spray paint Im paint a bike and I need to find out how to fade! I didnt go to tha bike section becuz they alwayz have sumthin funny to say about question i ask!
> *


WELL IT'S KINDA HARD TO DO FADE'S WITH CAN. IF YOU CAN FIND YOURSELF AN AIRBRUSH THAT WOULD BE THE BEST BET... THE ONLY THING I CAN TELL YOU IS. PAINT THE BIKE THE COLOR YOU WANT THEN MASK UP THE PART YOU DON'T WANT PAINT ON, TRY AND SPRAY THE PAINT ON 60% OF THE MASKING TAPE AND NOT ON THE CENTER. IT MIGHT GIVE YOU THE FADE. YOU SHOULD TRY IT ON A TEST PEICE FIRST AND SEE HOW IT COME'S OUT.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 10 2007, 04:12 PM~8276716
> *No I using spray paint Im paint a bike and I need to find out how to fade! I didnt go to tha bike section becuz they alwayz have sumthin funny to say about question i ask!
> *


be real careful loldont even use tape.paint it with one of the colors and then paint the other half or whatever the other color but when you get closer to where you want it to fad just mist it.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Thanks for that imfo!! I painted tha frame it came out pretty good but I saw that tha bondo wuznt full smooth so I sanded it back down! Im goin to paint it again tomorrow!


----------



## BODINE

need pic of 61 front bumper/grill,,,shipped mine out and forgot to put in box,,and wanna make sure i get right one


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 10 2007, 08:47 PM~8278549
> *Thanks for that imfo!! I painted tha frame it came out pretty good but I saw that tha bondo wuznt full smooth so I sanded it back down! Im goin to paint it again tomorrow!
> *


post a pic of it when your done :thumbsup:


----------



## 63impala_obsession

I'm thinking about doing a replica (hopefully soon) of Rollerz Only "Fully Loaded" 63 impala, but what paint should I use to match this color:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

someone on here painted a glasshouse that looked kinda like that,ask them for that paint or how to do it and add a lil bit of metallic brown


----------



## stilldownivlife

it looks like he layed down
black base 
gold - then syran wraped it (marblized)
and candy rootbeer brown 

but thats just a guess :dunno:
its gonna be tough if you arnt using an airbrush cause i havnt seen rattle can candy brown 

but you could do a black base then spray a dark brown color and syranwrap it 
and it might come out somewhat similar :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I JUST HAD AN IDEA!PEOPLE USE SYRAN WRAP AND CLINGWRAP BUT HOW BOUT BUBBLE WRAP?LOL!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I JUST HAD AN IDEA!PEOPLE USE SYRAN WRAP AND CLINGWRAP BUT HOW BOUT BUBBLE WRAP?LOL!


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 11 2007, 11:24 AM~8284194
> *I JUST HAD AN IDEA!PEOPLE USE SYRAN WRAP AND CLINGWRAP BUT HOW BOUT BUBBLE WRAP?LOL!
> *


ALUMINUM FOIL WORK'S JUST AS GOOD. :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Ok ok I need help again um im usin Kany lime gold to paint a bike and I need to know wut base color I can use so that it can come out darke so that it can look lika honeyish color??


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ID SAY orangish brownish?


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 11 2007, 11:53 AM~8284364
> *Ok ok I need help again um im usin Kany lime gold to paint a bike and I need to know wut base color I can use so that it can come out darke so that it can look lika honeyish color??
> *


I WOULD GO WITH A NICE GOLD BASE OR CANDY ROOTBEER BROWN UNDER IT.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Ok thanks Im goin to go find sum!


----------



## 63impala_obsession

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 11 2007, 12:22 PM~8284169
> *it looks like he layed down
> black base
> gold - then syran wraped it (marblized)
> and candy rootbeer brown
> 
> but thats just a guess :dunno:
> its gonna be tough if you arnt using an airbrush cause i havnt seen rattle can candy brown
> 
> but you could do a black base then spray a dark brown color and syranwrap it
> and it might come out somewhat similar :dunno:
> *


thanks I'll remeber this and use it :cheesy:


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 11 2007, 04:26 PM~8285559
> *thanks I'll remeber this and use it  :cheesy:
> *


for a wood grain effect lay the saran wrap basiclly flat instead of balling it up and dabbing.


----------



## 63impala_obsession

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 12:26 PM~8284200
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is really really really close to it :cheesy: what did u use?


----------



## 63impala_obsession

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jul 11 2007, 03:28 PM~8285581
> *for a wood grain effect lay the saran wrap basiclly flat instead of balling it up and dabbing.
> *


thanks  this will work well with and upcoming project too


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 11 2007, 01:29 PM~8285589
> *this is really really really close to it :cheesy: what did u use?
> *


this was painted by the HOMIE BETO. its a marblelizer paint that he sprayed with an airbrush. It was a silver & black marble then painted over with a HOK TANGERINE on top to a KANDY RED fade.


----------



## 63impala_obsession

how much are airbrushes


----------



## 408models

its all varies on price. I got me a spray gun for $30


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 63impala_obsession_@Jul 11 2007, 02:38 PM~8285665
> *how much are airbrushes
> *


depends on what you want and what you wanna spend


----------



## MARINATE

20 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: radicalplastic09, sbcin1966newport, Ronin, 63impala_obsession, sureñosbluez, bigal602


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8285729
> *20 User(s) are browsing this forum (8 Guests and YOU KNOW IM ANONYMOUS. :biggrin: *


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 11 2007, 03:47 PM~8285756
> *YOU KNOW IM ANONYMOUS.  :biggrin:
> *


me 2 :0


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: :wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin: :wave: QUATE I NEED A 69 HOOD


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 11 2007, 04:00 PM~8285892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

*this car is covered in velvet, crazy*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

unbelievable, id like to see that in person


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 11 2007, 02:00 PM~8285892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i wanna know what there dancing and singing too.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 04:05 PM~8286305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i wanna know what there dancing and singing too.
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=BgoOihBb78w


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 04:05 PM~8286305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i wanna know what there dancing and singing too.
> *


another vid
http://youtube.com/watch?v=elIAMgSulWM&mode=related&search=


----------



## Models IV Life

QUICK QUESTION. HAS ANYBODY HERE PAINTED, FOILED AND THEN PEARL TOPCOATED? I GOT THIS QUICKIE I'M WORKING ON AND WANTED TO FOIL THE RIDE AFTER PAINT THEN PUT THE PEARL CLEAR FROM TAIMYA ON TOP. WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE ON THE FOIL?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8287674
> *QUICK QUESTION. HAS ANYBODY HERE PAINTED, FOILED AND THEN PEARL TOPCOATED? I GOT THIS QUICKIE I'M WORKING ON AND WANTED TO FOIL THE RIDE AFTER PAINT THEN PUT THE PEARL CLEAR FROM TAIMYA ON TOP. WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE ON THE FOIL?
> *


the foil kinda dulled when i tried that


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 11 2007, 08:35 PM~8287674
> *QUICK QUESTION. HAS ANYBODY HERE PAINTED, FOILED AND THEN PEARL TOPCOATED? I GOT THIS QUICKIE I'M WORKING ON AND WANTED TO FOIL THE RIDE AFTER PAINT THEN PUT THE PEARL CLEAR FROM TAIMYA ON TOP. WHAT DOES IT LOOK LIKE ON THE FOIL?
> *











pearl clear over foil didnt dull it out


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 11 2007, 07:05 PM~8286305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i wanna know what there dancing and singing too.
> *


 prolly some mc hammer shit
the kid in black is serious too..
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

this is the crzy froooooooog!i cant get enuf of that video.the first time i saw it it was halarious!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:55 AM~8288863
> *this is the crzy froooooooog!i cant get enuf of that video.the first time i saw it it was halarious!!!!!!!
> *


i thought lowrollaz fell apart bout as quick as the club started :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 11 2007, 03:00 PM~8285892
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn 88 mcls and the monteman are getting hyphy. :0


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 11 2007, 10:56 PM~8288875
> *i thought lowrollaz fell apart bout as quick as the club started :dunno:
> *


just like boot camp click.


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 11 2007, 10:59 PM~8288916
> *damn  88 mcls and the monteman are getting hyphy.  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 12 2007, 12:59 AM~8288916
> *damn  88 mcls and the monteman are getting hyphy.  :0
> *


88mcls (in the black is saying '' Lowrollaz for life, quit hurtin my emotions fools") and than suddenly rocks out.. :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwaaahahahaahahahahahaha!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sleepy2368

whats the cheapest (yet still effective) way to get into welding? I've been thinking about getting a bike for a long time and when I get one I want to do some custom body work on it so I'll need to learn to weld and all that, thanks

*edit* 

I guess this should have gone into the bike section huh?

oh well, doesn't get anymore RANDUMB than this

*/edit*


----------



## Tip Slow

Here is a lil something i have been workin on..63 impala ss vert.
I was gona turn it into a donk but i might do a low low.It is a diecast cause when i got my hands on it was rusty so i had my friend to paint it.i used two other 63 impala donors to get it back the way it supposed to look.Tell me what ya think(if you can see the pics)LOL.


----------



## 8-Ball

looks good homie


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks


----------



## 8-Ball

does it have daytons or the classic 64 rims


----------



## Tip Slow

The original classic 63 ss rims


----------



## 8-Ball

i thought so it still looks good i just couldnt see my contacts fuckin up.


----------



## Tip Slow

Nah my pics are the one thats fuck up.i don't know how to make them bigger.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 12 2007, 03:16 AM~8290326
> *Nah my pics are the one thats fuck up.i don't know how to make them bigger.
> *


It's for sale :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

u got details to what all u did to it and how much


----------



## Tip Slow

pm'd


----------



## 8-Ball

i got it but u didnt put a price shipped to 46218


----------



## Tip Slow

don't worry about shipin i got that,pm your addy...is $6 askin to much?


----------



## 8-Ball

i ment to ask what scale is it


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY KNOW WERE I CAN FIND A SET OF THESE RIMS????*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hobby lobby


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jul 12 2007, 12:26 AM~8290148
> *NOT TO BE A DICK ....BUT WHAT ABOUT THIS. :dunno: </span>*


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 12 2007, 01:48 PM~8292518
> *NOT TO BE A DICK ....BUT WHAT ABOUT THIS. :dunno:
> *


:roflmao: we all knew he wasnt leaving, now he shoudl be banned :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

THANKS TWINN!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 09:26 AM~8292310
> *www.betoscustomdesigns.com</span>*


----------



## 408models

i haven't seen any bro do u have a set?????


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 01:44 PM~8294016
> *i haven't seen any bro do u have a set?????
> *


 got a few sets but im not gonna cast them till theyre OOP as fuck


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 12 2007, 01:26 PM~8294393
> *got a few sets but im not gonna cast them till theyre OOP as fuck
> *


i've tried everywere and there all out. hard to come by. should have picked them up from 1ofakind when i had the chance.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 03:08 PM~8294780
> *i've tried everywere and there all out. hard to come by. should have picked them up from 1ofakind when i had the chance.
> *


even HLJ


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 12 2007, 02:22 PM~8294903
> *even HLJ
> *


?????


----------



## Ronin

hlj.com


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 12 2007, 02:51 PM~8295166
> *hlj.com
> *


there discontinued from there.


----------



## 1ofaknd

those wheels are pretty new, shouldn't be too hard to find


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 03:34 PM~8295503
> *those wheels are pretty new, shouldn't be too hard to find
> *


every were i went SOLD OUT. can you get some of those???


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 12 2007, 04:05 AM~8290394
> *i ment to ask what scale is it
> *


1:24 scale


----------



## 8-Ball

ok so i was cleaning out my grandmas attic today and stumbled across this.








i have never seen or put together one of these but they say she got it for me before she passed away so i might just keep it in its box still sealed or put it together. has anyone done one of these before?????


----------



## Tip Slow

I have not.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 06:43 PM~8295567
> *every were i went SOLD OUT. can you get some of those???
> *


I can, but there is a large minimum order for aoshima stuff.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I got a quick Question ! I just picked up a 2 gb memory card for my camera ! How do you get the best vedio from my camera


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 10:07 PM~8296970
> *I  got  a    quick  Question !    I  just  picked  up  a  2  gb  memory  card    for  my  camera  !    How  do  you    get the  best  vedio    from    my  camera
> *


If it's a regular digital camera, you probably wont get "great" video from it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 12 2007, 10:08 PM~8296984
> *If it's a regular digital camera, you probably wont get "great" video from it.
> *


Well Hell ! Why did i get a memory card big enough to take vedios ! :angry: 


LOL! Well hell I am going to try to do one anyways ! I be back later ! WISH ME LUCK !


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 12 2007, 04:43 PM~8295567
> *every were i went SOLD OUT. can you get some of those???
> *


youre sortve screwed they been discontinued


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 12 2007, 10:14 PM~8297066
> *Well  Hell  !    Why  did  i  get  a  memory    card  big  enough  to    take  vedios  !  :angry:
> LOL!      Well  hell  I    am  going  to  try  to  do    one  anyways  !    I  be  back  later  !    WISH  ME  LUCK  !
> *


Some of the more expensive ones can take decent video, but just don't expect dvd quality stuff. I'm sure it'll be good enough for the internet though, lol


----------



## vinman2

Well I finally snapped a couple of pics of my new daily with its temporary new shoes. She needs a bit of TLC but no biggie for me. Sorry its a little dirty.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jul 12 2007, 10:24 PM~8298424
> *Well I finally snapped a couple of pics of my new daily with its temporary new shoes. She needs a bit of TLC but no biggie for me. Sorry its a little dirty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



id cruise that shit EVERYDAY!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

I like them wheels. A couple sizes bigger wouldn't hurt. But nice ass truck.


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn that truck is raw...what year is it cause it look like a mid 90's with some newer headlights and grill?


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## vinman2

its a 94 with th 00 escalade front end. those are 20's on there. thinking of 22/24 combo when I re-do the rear set-up


----------



## vinman2

shiiiiiiiiiit thx didi,,,,lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Jul 12 2007, 10:38 PM~8298549
> *its a 94 with th 00 escalade front end. those are 20's on there. thinking of 22/24 combo when I re-do the rear set-up
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## vinman2

thx for the :thumbsup: all as soon as we get finished putting that monte in the background back together we are going to start the kp set-up on the rear of this thing then get it ready for paint.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 12 2007, 10:38 PM~8298547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN STOP BURNNING OUT MY SIGN. :angry: YOU GOT TO USE IT ON SPECIAL OCCASIONS ONLY.


----------



## johnnyhop

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ioX2_6nNhaE


----------



## Tip Slow

What color ya goin to paint it?


----------



## lowridermodels

YO THAT TRUCK IS CLEAN!


----------



## vinman2

thinking two tone, like candy cobalt over silver with a graphic to split the colors. Not sure yet.


Thx lowridermodels


----------



## Tip Slow

Damn that souns nice,what year is it cause it look like a sportcoupe or a CL?


----------



## BODINE

whats evryone think bout a viper engine in a hummer ?....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 07:39 PM~8304962
> *whats evryone think bout a viper engine in a hummer ?....
> *


HEMI in a GM? SACRILEGE!

Just kidding man. :biggrin: This hobby is all about imagination, if it looks good, go for it!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 09:39 PM~8304962
> *whats evryone think bout a viper engine in a hummer ?....
> *


HELL YES!!! you gotta do it. i built a 85 camaro and i droped a 426 Hemi in it :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

the hummer im building didnt have opening hood so i cut front end to tilt,,so didnt come with a engine


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 09:43 PM~8304980
> *HEMI in a GM? SACRILEGE!
> 
> Just kidding man. :biggrin:  This hobby is all about imagination, if it looks good, go for it!
> *


let me correct you, the Viper engine is a V10, the Hemi is a V8. im a MOPAR man :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 07:49 PM~8305010
> *let me correct you, the Viper engine is a V10, the Hemi is a V8. im a MOPAR man :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I know it's not a Hemi. I meant Mopar.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 13 2007, 07:49 PM~8305010
> *let me correct you, the Viper engine is a V10, the Hemi is a V8. im a MOPAR man :biggrin:
> *


i got a hemi from wagonguy,,,it may look batter,,,the v-10 come out of a diecast


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 08:28 PM~8305210
> *i got a hemi from wagonguy,,,it may look batter,,,the v-10 come out of a diecast
> *


I'd go with the HEMI instead.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 13 2007, 10:28 PM~8305210
> *i got a hemi from wagonguy,,,it may look batter,,,the v-10 come out of a diecast
> *


ya it seems some of the die cast shit aint as detailed


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 13 2007, 08:30 PM~8305222
> *I'd go with the HEMI instead.
> *


  thats what i got to thinking cuz i actuallt had to put it together ,,,so a little mre detail and painted some parts same as Hummer


----------



## twinn

http://www.ssupload.com/index.php
online movies


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
need your help on something
I have some old dub city diecast cars yeah yeah I know that ugly d word.
I want to take them apart and paint them different and then dump them on ebay
but they have pop rivets on the windows etc. and I was wondering what the best way to bust those rivets out. I tried drilling them but drilled right through the roof.
oops . do I need a dremel type tool any ideas ????
thanks
greg


----------



## wagonguy

dremel would be your best bet... just grind it down until it pops otu :biggrin:


----------



## Sleepy2368

drill should work too, try a bigger bit


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Jul 14 2007, 10:33 AM~8307109
> *drill should work too, try a bigger bit
> *


and dont push as hard else youll have a bigger hole in the roof lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 14 2007, 11:03 AM~8306971
> *hey guys
> need your help on something
> I have some old dub city diecast cars yeah yeah I know that ugly d word.
> I want to take them apart and paint them different and then dump them on ebay
> but they have pop rivets on the windows etc. and I was wondering what the best way to bust  those rivets out. I tried drilling them but drilled right through the roof.
> oops . do I need a dremel type tool any ideas ????
> thanks
> greg
> *


to get the rivets out, the easiest way is getting a drill bit the size of the whole rivet, than you drill slowly, keeping an eye on it, the metal will get real thin, once its real thin, u can just pull the window right off, and sometimes it still gives the little lip part to still hold the window on when you put it back on


----------



## chrisijzerman

DOUBLE


----------



## chrisijzerman

POST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

:biggrin: new gun


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 14 2007, 02:54 PM~8308715
> *:biggrin:  new gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got the same gun but dont know how to use it


----------



## zfelix

it has a fine tip so u gotta watch out how thick your paint is that u put in it im prolly gonna go get another one just wanted to get it and see how it is and it looks pretty decent i already took it apart and put it back together twice LOL


----------



## Tip Slow

Well guys got another baby on the way,she's five months.She said she know i don't want anymore kids.Doc said she might have twin girls.Two more girls,one is enough but hell why not two more.Guys wish me luck cause she already had two miscarries and they might not make it.

Byran


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 14 2007, 03:02 PM~8308766
> *Well guys got another baby on the way,she's five months.She said she know i don't want anymore kids.Doc said she might have twin girls.Two more girls,one is enough but hell why not two more.Guys wish me luck cause she already had two miscarries and they might not make it.
> 
> Byran
> *


Best of luck to you and your lady. Hope everything goes well. My cousin had 3 miscarries before she had her son. 

Try not to worry about it to much, I'm sure things will be okay.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 14 2007, 05:25 PM~8308874
> *Best of luck to you and your lady. Hope everything goes well. My cousin had 3 miscarries before she had her son.
> 
> Try not to worry about it to much, I'm sure things will be okay.
> *


x2 homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks for your support guys cause she need it.Im not gona lie she did cry a lil while but after she read what yall said she feels a lil better.She's in the bed sleep now but she thanks everybody for there support.
Thank you.

Byran


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 14 2007, 09:48 PM~8309821
> *Thanks for your support guys cause she need it.Im not gona lie she did cry a lil while but after she read what yall said she feels a lil better.She's in the bed sleep now but she thanks everybody for there support.
> Thank you.
> 
> Byran
> *


no prob man.i no you's to can use the support


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks spikekid


----------



## Tip Slow

Here's what i have been doin besides tryin to confort my girlfriend.









Dub city buick grand nat.









The first thing i did was strip it down to its shell.




























I am goin to leave it green but i am also goin to redo the gutz and door panels.


















The white part of the door panels and gutz will be painted green.

The motor and the black lines in the bumpers will be green.



























Tell me what ya think.


----------



## spikekid999

no prob man :thumbsup: 

buick looks good. is that a ps2 controller on passenger seat?whatcha want for that and the screen??


----------



## old low&slo

hey byran
hang in there and I hope everything will be okay !!!
kids are a pain in the ass but they are a blessing for sure!!!
I have a 8 year old boy and he is a pain for sure but I could not imagine our life without him. raising kids is the hardest thing you will ever do in your life but it is the most rewarding thing you will ever do. hang in there !!!!
greg


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks Greg


----------



## tyhodge07

to get them dumbass jada labels off the car and w/e else there is, us finger nail polish remover, but do it lighty until its gone, if u rub to hard itll take the main color off..


----------



## Tip Slow

Thanks didi i was wonderin how to get that off without messin up the paint.


----------



## 8-Ball

does anyone that makes there own decals and has an inkjet printer know the paper settings u have to set it to so it can print good. thanks in advance if anyone can help


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 15 2007, 07:13 PM~8314001
> *does anyone that makes there own decals and has an inkjet printer know the paper settings u have to set it to so it can print good.  thanks in advance if anyone can help
> *


I think you can ask 1ofaknd(ryan) cause he makes em. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

this sites pretty cool... www.shopgoodwill.com and heres a link to 2 model kits unbuilt http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2849429


----------



## tyhodge07

another, these look pretty old
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2851782


----------



## tyhodge07

diecast but an old kit
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2849013


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont care much for diecast unless their 1/64th scale :biggrin: but check out this guys work
http://www.jerzgarage.com/gallery.php


----------



## tyhodge07

another
http://www.milkmanconcepts.com/diecast.html


----------



## LowandBeyond

Hey Ryan, can you still get them caddy steering wheels? Backing plates? :0


----------



## mcloven

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models

*THIS IS SOME CRAZY SHIT HERE:*
http://www.break.com/index/the-invisible-door.html


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: whoa how the hell did they do that


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 16 2007, 04:24 PM~8320564
> *THIS IS SOME CRAZY SHIT HERE:
> http://www.break.com/index/the-invisible-door.html
> *


that shit is crazy


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 16 2007, 02:42 PM~8320678
> *that shit is crazy
> *


I remember seeing that on TV a while back. Pretty sweet!


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2857481


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2861235


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2861582


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2862630

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2862763


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2862872

lincoln continetal NIP :0
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/viewItem.asp?ItemID=2862919


----------



## Tip Slow

Hey what happend to that las cruze guy?havent seen em on here.


----------



## mcloven

OG SHIT http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6XWLkFVzy8


----------



## wagonguy

damn david, your white wagon is known across the world LOL...

http://public.fotki.com/comborider/models/...2007/page5.html

pic #173 LOL


----------



## mcloven

http://


----------



## 408models

check the description on the ride. and everything else. :scrutinize: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-BUICK-REGAL-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 17 2007, 03:37 PM~8329893
> *check the description on the ride. and everything else. :scrutinize:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-BUICK-REGAL-LOWRI...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models

this one is not too badcheck out his other selling items,the rivi is pretty clean

http://cgi.ebay.com/CUSTOM-BUILT-1967-CHEV...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 408models

oops :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

63 IMPALA CONV. PROMO TOP UP???  :scrutinize: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/1963-Chevy-Impala-409-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## spikekid999

speaking of convertable tops, has anyone made one with the top like half open?? i tried a few years back and failed lol


----------



## 408models

*WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK: $75.00*


----------



## 8-Ball

they look cool never seen them before but i just dont know about $75 bucks for a set of model rims


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 06:15 PM~8330162
> *they look cool never seen them before but i just dont know about $75 bucks for a set of model rims
> *


ya thats a bit much


----------



## 8-Ball

dont get me wrong they would make some pretty good swangers


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 17 2007, 04:19 PM~8330184
> *dont get me wrong they would make some pretty good swangers
> *


no


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jul 17 2007, 05:21 PM~8330207
> *no
> *


i mean u would have to do some work to them but they would work


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am out guys ! Going to go put in a few hours of mud work ! LATER !


----------



## betoscustoms

WON THESE PRINTS ON EBAY, 11"X17" WHAT'S KOOL ABOUT THEM IS THAT THEY PRINT YOUR NAME ON THE GARAGE. OF COURSE YOU KNOW I WILL GET THE CHEVY/IMPALA PRINT. THEY ALSO HAVE FORDS AND OTHER CARS. ABOUT $24.00 SHIPPED EACH


----------



## LowandBeyond

thats cool shit beto!


----------



## hawkeye1777

thats nice....


----------



## rodburner1974

i still cannot see anyone's signatures .......i have not seen them in like 2-3 weeks! anyone else have this prob?


----------



## 8-Ball

i am not having that problem homie. u ask 1ofakind whats goin on????


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jul 18 2007, 03:01 AM~8334494
> *i am not having that problem homie. u ask 1ofakind whats goin on????
> *



i just sent him a PM


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 03:59 AM~8334485
> *i still cannot see anyone's signatures .......i have not seen them in like 2-3 weeks! anyone else have this prob?
> *


mine had something sorta like that awhile ago, i think it was i couldnt see n e 1 avys or sigs.. it ended up being the site was blocked, go to ur internet settings and checked blocked sites, it could be there.. mine ended up there somehow, :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 18 2007, 12:59 AM~8334485
> *i still cannot see anyone's signatures .......i have not seen them in like 2-3 weeks! anyone else have this prob?
> *














what are you talking about. They took all the sigs away from everyone. Noone has any.


----------



## Tip Slow

Thats messed up,why would they do that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I see all the sigs just fine !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 18 2007, 02:37 AM~8334617
> *I  see  all    the  sigs  just  fine  !
> *



:angry: :angry: 

me too, just wanted to fuck with Bob. 


Mine does that shit at home every now and again. The reply, quick reply, and those other buttons are red X's but it says what they are. Everyones pics are gone from the avys. Shit like that. Not sure about the sigs. Don't pay no attention. 

I just restart the puter and log back in. That helps me.


----------



## wagonguy

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: wagonguy, BODINE, 88mcls

:0


----------



## BODINE

:0 
:0 

8 Members: BODINE, BigOso, 61CADDY, rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, awbcrazy


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 18 2007, 09:00 PM~8342700
> *:0
> :0
> 
> 8 Members: BODINE, BigOso, 61CADDY, rollinoldskoo, 88mcls, LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, awbcrazy
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

you guys act like its a big suprize. He didn't go anywhere. Swiched names for a few days and been on ever since.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i kno.... he did it before......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 18 2007, 11:31 PM~8342803
> *you guys act like its a big suprize.  He didn't go anywhere.  Swiched names for a few days and been on ever since.
> *


i was wondering y RED69CHEVY was posting in the OFF THE CHAINS topic. :scrutinize:


----------



## BODINE

is it bad to paint when its really hot outside,or just humid?


----------



## spikekid999

i havnt had a problem in either


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jul 19 2007, 01:54 PM~8345446
> *is it bad to paint when its really hot outside,or just humid?
> *


depends on the paint i think with automotive it shouldnt be more then like 50% humidity and im not sure of the temperature but it cant be like 100 degrees though


----------



## dade county

i was wondering ,would i be offending any body ,or how would the lil family feel if i started a topic for donks , i raised up that question to a few homies that enjoy building donks and they would like that, they think its a good idea but concerned that it might upset the die hard lolo homies that a post on donks on a lowrider page wouldnt be rite ,what do you all think


----------



## red69chevy

i think it would be trashed.i would want a topic for donks,yet sum folks who dont like them will post there opinion in the topic,though evryone knows there opinion on donks already.
but, i like donks also, so i recommend you do it


----------



## wagonguy

would it be considered a donk if it wasnt like 8 feet in the air?

cuz the only way i like big rims, is if there tucked in the fenders :biggrin:










kinda like that uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

my donks. :biggrin: 

























4x4s and lifts are for trucks.


----------



## spikekid999

ok i got a question,whats the best way to stripe paint??


----------



## spikekid999

:0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=346167&st=20


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 20 2007, 10:15 AM~8353116
> *my donks.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4x4s and lifts are for trucks.
> *


nice donks :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777

X2 for wagonguy, and low!!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms

I WANT A SET OF THESE WHEELS. THEY LOOK LIKE THE AXIS 20's THAT I HAVE ON MY 350z


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8352977
> *i was wondering ,would i be offending any body ,or how would the lil family feel if i started a topic for  donks , i raised up that question to a few homies that enjoy building donks and they would like that, they think its a good idea but concerned that it might upset the die hard lolo homies that a post on donks on a lowrider page wouldnt be rite ,what do you all think
> *


I SAY DO IT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 20 2007, 03:45 PM~8355252
> *I WANT A SET OF THESE WHEELS. THEY LOOK LIKE THE AXIS 20's THAT I HAVE ON MY 350z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRIMO I SEEN THEM ON SOME DIECAST SPORT TUNNERS IN THE MALL.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 20 2007, 03:45 PM~8355252
> *I WANT A SET OF THESE WHEELS. THEY LOOK LIKE THE AXIS 20's THAT I HAVE ON MY 350z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My daughter stole a set of those out of my parts box for her Tahoe. 










They came off of a Jada Supra.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*Hey Biggs

I scanned a few pics and PM-ed them. Let me know if they went thru.*


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 20 2007, 01:55 PM~8353801
> *ok i got a question,whats the best way to stripe paint??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 PM~8356755
> *WOW, PM ME SOME PIC'z OF THIS TRUCK, I HAVE IT NOW AND NEED INFO ON IT, THANKS, beto*


----------



## betoscustoms

THANKS PRIMO, THAT WAS QUICK,


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8352977
> *i was wondering ,would i be offending any body ,or how would the lil family feel if i started a topic for  donks , i raised up that question to a few homies that enjoy building donks and they would like that, they think its a good idea but concerned that it might upset the die hard lolo homies that a post on donks on a lowrider page wouldnt be rite ,what do you all think
> *


do it......  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 21 2007, 12:16 AM~8357117
> *do it......   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :loco:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball

i like the impala lime what happened to it. did u finish it?????


----------



## spikekid999

alright guys i figured id share a lil trick i found out. if you got a camera that takes shitty close up pics,put a magnify glass infront of the camera lense. heres an example of my trailer that i put 40 ford taillights on


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8357273
> *alright guys i figured id share a lil trick i found out. if you got a camera that takes shitty close up pics,put a magnify glass infront of the camera lense. heres an example of my trailer that i put 40 ford taillights on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ima have to try that with my shitty camera :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

like tha bubble limo


----------



## spikekid999

hell ya, i found one in a box so i figured id try it and all be damned it did lol :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

it was white


----------



## Tip Slow

what did you use to make the side and the roof?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 20 2007, 10:49 PM~8357299
> *ima have to try that with my shitty camera :biggrin:
> *



I thought you sold it? I haven't seen it since yesterday. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

hell man thanks i am deffinetly have to try that with my shitty pics


----------



## spikekid999

no prob,figured id help yall out that have shitty cams like me


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Jul 20 2007, 10:57 PM~8357341
> *what did you use to make the side and the roof?
> *


on the limo?


----------



## betoscustoms

DIECAST 1/64th DIORAMAS $10.00 EACH


----------



## vengence

time to get me a magnifying glass,so i can fix the shitty pic problem


----------



## spikekid999

hahaha i think everyones gonna be gettin a magnify glass now :biggrin: glad i a could help


----------



## betoscustoms

GREAT PRINT MURALS BY MIKE PICKELS. 22" x 15" HE USE DO MURALS ON MY FRIENDS CARS BACK IN THE DAYS IN SAN FRANCISCO. I WAS ABLE TO PICK UP SOME OF HIS WORK. THE PRINTS CAN BE FRAMED OR USE PUSH PINS LIKE I DID IN MY MODEL ROOM. EACH PRINT COST $10.00 AND $5.00 SHIPPING FOR UP TO FOUR PRINTS


----------



## betoscustoms

$12.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## Tip Slow

yeah the limo


----------



## Reverend Hearse

all american limo roof , interior and most of the chassis . impala ss stretch panels , and caprice main body .


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 20 2007, 09:52 AM~8352977
> *i was wondering ,would i be offending any body ,or how would the lil family feel if i started a topic for  donks , i raised up that question to a few homies that enjoy building donks and they would like that, they think its a good idea but concerned that it might upset the die hard lolo homies that a post on donks on a lowrider page wouldnt be rite ,what do you all think
> *




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=289038&hl=

one of many big wheeled topics. I'm too lazy to search for more. :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: hearse driver, awbcrazy, LowandBeyond, themonteman, 8-Ball, BODINE, spikekid999, hawkeye1777, BIGBODY_EDDIE, pancho1969


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hearse driver, shrekinacutty, spikekid999, pancho1969


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 20 2007, 11:45 PM~8357892
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: hearse driver, awbcrazy, LowandBeyond, themonteman, 8-Ball, BODINE, spikekid999, hawkeye1777, BIGBODY_EDDIE, pancho1969
> *


OOPS


----------



## LowandBeyond

0 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
0 Members: You all suck.


----------



## hawkeye1777

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hawkeye1777, awbcrazy, hearse driver, shrekinacutty, spikekid999, pancho1969


----------



## Tip Slow

i like the way you did that bubble


----------



## LowandBeyond

3 ****(s) are reading this topic (0 lookielues and 0 scared Users)
3 GangMembers: themonteman, hearse driver, shrekinacutty


:0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 02:51 AM~8357917
> *3 ****(s) are reading this topic (0 lookielues and 0 scared Users)
> 3 GangMembers: themonteman, hearse driver, shrekinacutty
> :0
> *


Gangmembers???? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 02:51 AM~8357917
> *3 ****(s) are reading this topic (0 lookielues and 0 scared Users)
> 3 GangMembers: themonteman, hearse driver, shrekinacutty
> :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 21 2007, 12:51 AM~8357917
> *3 ****(s) are reading this topic (0 lookielues and 0 scared Users)
> 3 GangMembers: themonteman, hearse driver, shrekinacutty
> :0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :angry:


----------



## hawkeye1777

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hawkeye1777

FUCK


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 20 2007, 10:59 PM~8357015
> *THANKS PRIMO, THAT WAS QUICK,
> *


 LOL

Hey Beto

Didn't know you had it now. are the pics Ok. The interior is Sweet huh


oneyed


----------



## spikekid999

alright guys i need your opinion. should i paint the louvers on my camaro hood black or leave em body color??


----------



## BODINE

black


----------



## Ronin

black it looks paisa painted


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jul 21 2007, 09:24 AM~8358847
> *LOL
> 
> Hey Beto
> 
> Didn't know you had it now. are the pics Ok. The interior is Sweet huh
> oneyed
> *


THANKS, THE PICS ARE GREAT HELP.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 21 2007, 10:38 AM~8358879
> *alright guys i need your opinion. should i paint the louvers on my camaro hood black or leave em body color??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Definetly black!


----------



## spikekid999

thanks guys,black it is


----------



## wagonguy

I CANT KEEP MY FREAKIN HANDS OFF THIS THING!!!!! :uh:

i just keep makin it better.... :biggrin:

all i need now is to finish up the rest of the roll cage (scratched of course) get another rear end set up , and make it 4WD and ill be set :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 21 2007, 12:11 PM~8358993
> *THANKS, THE PICS ARE GREAT HELP.
> *


 Anytime Homie... I figure Biggs or You needed them. I saw that little trading card and I said to my self "dame how is he going to build the interior and paint." LOL glad I can help.

laterz
oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07

lookin pretty cool wagon.. you should flip the tranny casing around and when doing that you have to switch the wires so when u hit forward you go forward and not backwords.. it makes it handle alot better, the blue should go to the orange, and orange to the blue.. id run lipo if your running 2 motors also.. for the power..


----------



## [email protected]

ANY OF YOU GUYS GOT ANY PICS OR DRAWINGZ WHERE I CAN SEE HOW YOU GUYS PUT THE BATTERYZ TO THE MOTORZ AND MOTORZ 2 THE SWITCHEZ!!!!!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 21 2007, 05:36 PM~8360438
> *lookin pretty cool wagon.. you should flip the tranny casing around and when doing that you have to switch the wires so when u hit forward you go forward and not backwords.. it makes it handle alot better, the blue should go to the orange, and orange to the blue.. id run lipo if your running 2 motors also.. for the power..
> *



i went to the RC shop today, and i looked at it, and i dont know if i can make it work, but im going to try :biggrin:

and if it does, i would definatly buy the lipo upgrade... uffin:

right now im saving up for my rusty...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 21 2007, 11:01 PM~8361023
> *i went to the RC shop today, and i looked at it, and i dont know if i can make it work, but im going to try :biggrin:
> 
> and if it does, i would definatly buy the lipo upgrade... uffin:
> 
> right now im saving up for my rusty...
> *


i just bout the rx/tx and the servo and esc for another rustler or stampede.. all i got left that i need is the tranny and the bearings for the back wheels, the rest is complete pretty much, besides a screw set.. than the car will be built and running.. :biggrin: i got the stampede built, i might do the rustler tho... i keep changing my mind, i had the rusty built, took it apart, built the pede, now i think im gonna take it apart and build the rusty again and keep it that way.. :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 21 2007, 08:04 PM~8361038
> *i just bout the rx/tx and the servo and esc for another rustler or stampede.. all i got left that i need is the tranny and the bearings for the back wheels, the rest is complete pretty much, besides a screw set.. than the car will be built and running..  :biggrin:  i got the stampede built, i might do the rustler tho... i keep changing my mind, i  had the rusty built, took it apart, built the pede, now i think im gonna take it apart and build the rusty again and keep  it that way..  :biggrin:
> *



so thats HOW MANY? rustys and pede's you have?

lets see a pic :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

no more r/c cars.... dicks


----------



## tyhodge07

look at this one wagon, extended chasis, made of cf, tranny flipped around and the body thats going on it.. this things pretty badass, i think it might even be brushless now with lipo


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 21 2007, 11:06 PM~8361051
> *so thats HOW MANY? rustys and pede's you have?
> 
> lets see a pic :cheesy:
> *


i have a built rusty, a built pede, and either or, so itll be 2 rusty's, 1 pede.. and an almost built pede if i were to buy all the electronics than id have another pede..


----------



## wagonguy

> *no more r/c cars.... dicks *


well fuck you... this IS randumb shit isnt it? :biggrin:




> *look at this one wagon, extended chasis, made of cf, tranny flipped around and the body thats going on it.. this things pretty badass, i think it might even be brushless now with lipo*


THAT IS FUCKIN BADASS!!!

so if i turn around the motor, it will be faster?

is there a video of this :cheesy: 
:biggrin:

**edit, DERRRRR , i meant to ask .... it will really make it handle better?

now i might have to get ANOTHER micro, just to make it street version LOL**


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 21 2007, 11:54 PM~8361272
> *well fuck you... this IS randumb shit isnt it? :biggrin:
> THAT IS FUCKIN BADASS!!!
> 
> so if i turn around the motor, it will be faster?
> 
> is there a video of this :cheesy:
> :biggrin:
> 
> **edit, DERRRRR , i meant to ask .... it will really make it handle better?
> 
> now i might have to get ANOTHER micro, just to make it street version LOL**
> *


itll make it handle faster, but if u go brushless with a lipo, itll be a hell of alot faster, youll pop wheelies everytime u take off, youll have to get a wheelie bar or take off slowly than slam on the gas :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 21 2007, 09:41 PM~8361432
> *itll make it handle faster, but if u go brushless with a lipo, itll be a hell of alot faster, youll pop wheelies everytime u take off, youll have to get a wheelie bar or take off slowly than slam on the gas  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN... so if i have a 2 motor 4WD setup on it, will the lipo be TOO much power for it, what i mean is, will i be able to still just ease into the trottle and not burn tires right away?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Jul 22 2007, 12:55 AM~8361478
> *DAMN... so if i have a 2 motor 4WD setup on it, will the lipo be TOO much power for it, what i mean is, will i be able to still just ease into the trottle and not burn tires right away?
> *


runnin 2 motors, i dont think youll spin tires, u could, but u might not.. i know just an added losi lipo itll make the back tires spin but than just take off.. but im thinkin 2 motors will cut the power down just a tad and not make it happen.. but the ones running a brushless setup are using higher mah & cell lipos than the losi lipo which should be just enough..


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: i can only see pics posted by people or quoted by people that are online right now.. what the hell is wrong with this shit :angry: if their not online their red x's, and i know every thread ive looked at arnt bad links..


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 21 2007, 09:57 PM~8361491
> *runnin 2 motors, i dont think youll spin tires, u could, but u might not.. i know just an added losi lipo itll make the back tires spin but than just take off.. but im thinkin 2 motors will cut the power down just a tad and not make it happen.. but the ones running a brushless setup are using higher mah & cell lipos than the losi lipo which should be just enough..
> *


i might just do a tranny in the middle of the truck, (1 motor) with two driveshafts, like a real truck... who knows...


----------



## betoscustoms

DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 04:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> *


yea thats not kool one bit lets help beto find out who this guy is.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 05:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *



Beto ! I just looked at the feed back pics ! It looks like a hobby store ! If you glance in the back ground you can display cases with RC cars and die cast ! You should try and ASK SELLER and see if you can find out who he is LOL ! Then Blast him for using your pics !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 03:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


That's messed up!

You know what else is messed up? I can't believe how high the bid has gotten on that crappy lookin' built-up "Regal" Lowrider!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 05:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


If you bid on an item of his, you can request all of his personal information, including phone number.


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 21 2007, 12:16 AM~8357117
> *do it......   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i like that caprice limo im gonna start the topic u must put that on


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 04:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 Just e-mail him........and tell him not too use them. 


oneyed


----------



## Pokey

:biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 22 2007, 12:07 PM~8363474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

and damn that shits not cool beto,hope you figure out who he is n get him to stop usin your pics


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 06:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


ill send em a message on there if you want me too. or bid (if i bid, do i get the info right away or no) but i dont have the money to get ripped off for.. lol


----------



## BigPoppa

using someone else's photos is an ebay offense, go ahead and report it. You might want to add some sort of watermark on your pics from now on

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/vero-i...text-theft.html



> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 22 2007, 03:32 AM~8362753
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW THIS EBAY SELLER? HE'S IS USING PICTURES FROM MY WEBSITE. NOT KOOL. IT TOOK ME HOURS TO GET THE RIGHT PICS.
> 
> http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZmtcustommodelcarsQQhtZ-1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DAYTON-WHEELS-PEGASUS-...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Jul 22 2007, 07:04 AM~8362942
> *wow i like that caprice limo im gonna start the topic u must put that on
> *


i put it on 13's ....


----------



## betoscustoms

Thanks Homies, I emailed him last night and he got back to me today. I would have let him use the pictures if he would have asked.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 23 2007, 12:12 AM~8368411
> *Thanks Homies, I emailed him last night and he got back to me today. I would have let him use the pictures if he would have asked.
> *


 Kool.. hope he didn't give you shit.

Big Poppa Right....watermark your pics. I think Ryan does it too his.



oneyed


----------



## 408models

HERE A VID WITH THAT REGAL ON 40's.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I


----------



## mcloven

fuck 40s heres some real shit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ut-nqi8Ug...related&search=


----------



## hawkeye1777

it took a fuckin hour to load the website, but i want to www.simpsonsmovie.com and make myself into a simpson...


----------



## BigPoppa

I wonder how fast it can go. No sidewall to speak of must make it hella rough. Hell, even turning the steering to fast would probably slip that "tire" right off



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jul 23 2007, 12:27 PM~8371540
> *HERE A VID WITH THAT REGAL ON 40's.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 24 2007, 06:35 AM~8377797
> *I wonder how fast it can go.  No sidewall to speak of must make it hella rough.  Hell, even turning the steering to fast would probably slip that "tire" right off
> *


Yeah, looks like it still has the damn drum brakes on the rear too. :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

it needs a set of 20s





























20" brakes :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

:biggrin: hey guys i know i said i was shipping your packages a month ago but got called into surgery like the next day just got home from recovery from a month of sitting in the hard ass hospital bed so im gonna ship one package at a time so just watch the mail low on funds to but i will get your stuff out miss talking to you guys im glad to be back


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8379482
> *:biggrin: hey guys i know i said i was shipping your packages a month ago but got called into surgery like the next day just got home from recovery from a month of sitting in the hard ass hospital bed so im gonna ship one package at a time so just watch the mail low on funds to but i will get your stuff out miss talking to you guys im glad to be back
> *




YOU IN DEEP SHIT AROUND HERE ! I did what i could to keep you on some what a good level Cause you did ship my stuff and I happen to be a while known builder on here that it would give you some kind of hope as a good trader but alot story DIdn't have such a good ending ! 



YOU NEED TO ACT FAST ON YOUR DEALS ! ALOT OF PEOPLE BEEN WAITING A FEW MONTHS LONNIE ! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 01:05 PM~8379482
> *:biggrin: hey guys i know i said i was shipping your packages a month ago but got called into surgery like the next day just got home from recovery from a month of sitting in the hard ass hospital bed so im gonna ship one package at a time so just watch the mail low on funds to but i will get your stuff out miss talking to you guys im glad to be back
> *


sorry to hear bout the surgery. welcome back


----------



## lonnie

yes its been a few months but been through hell :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

weclome back lonnnie


----------



## lonnie

thanks guys yea i kno a lot of people are hating me right now but back surgery sucks fusions ,new disk and cracked vertibre


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 12:40 PM~8380170
> *thanks guys yea i kno a lot of people are hating me right now but back surgery sucks fusions ,new disk and cracked vertibre
> *



You know, this is not my deal. You don't owe me shit. But you'd think that if you had everyones stuff ready to ship out like you say. Why couldn't someone, a family member or something ship them while you was layed out in the hospital? A mom, grandmother or something? Like I said, Its not my deal and I could give a fuck less about it. But you do have some people pissed the fuck off. Same way with letting everyone know what was going on. You could of had someone log into LIL and say hey, this dudes layed up and can't ship your shit. 

I dunno? I guess I think differently than others. If it was me it would have got takein care of no matter what.


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 24 2007, 02:40 PM~8380170
> *thanks guys yea i kno a lot of people are hating me right now but back surgery sucks fusions ,new disk and cracked vertibre
> *


 Where bouts was your fusion there bud???? I'm presently on the sidelines myself with an L5, L5S1 fusion. I was in the hospital 2 count em TWO days and they pushed me right on out. Course I couldn't get off the sofa for two weeks but I'm up and going to PT 3 times a week now. My surgery was on the 25th of June.

Miloh.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 06:38 PM~8381841
> *You know,  this is not my deal.  You don't owe me shit.  But you'd think that if you had everyones stuff ready to ship out like you say.  Why couldn't someone,  a family member or something ship them while you was layed out in the hospital?  A mom, grandmother or something?  Like I said,  Its not my deal and I could give a fuck less about it.  But you do have some people pissed the fuck off.  Same way with letting everyone know what was going on.  You could of had someone log into LIL and say hey,  this dudes layed up and can't ship your shit.
> 
> I dunno?  I guess I think differently than others.  If it was me it would have got takein care of no matter what.
> *


thats true but im sure that sendin stuff out was the last thing on his mind knowin he had surgery the next day. im not totaly sure im just takin a guess at it


----------



## hawkeye1777

a photo shop i found...


----------



## spikekid999

that is so horribly done :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## janglelang

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 08:29 PM~8383236
> *a photo shop i found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: on the photoshopped one


----------



## red69chevy

what photoshop is it?


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 24 2007, 04:38 PM~8381841
> *You know,  this is not my deal.  You don't owe me shit.  But you'd think that if you had everyones stuff ready to ship out like you say.  Why couldn't someone,  a family member or something ship them while you was layed out in the hospital?  A mom, grandmother or something?  Like I said,  Its not my deal and I could give a fuck less about it.  But you do have some people pissed the fuck off.  Same way with letting everyone know what was going on.  You could of had someone log into LIL and say hey,  this dudes layed up and can't ship your shit.
> 
> I dunno?  I guess I think differently than others.  If it was me it would have got takein care of no matter what.
> *


wel that would have been all good but the fact that we had to pay for 3 funerals right before my surgery they might have had the money and or even thought about it i know alot of people are pissed off at me but i will get you guys stuff out i just want to be friends i love this site and the people that are on it so please give me a chance


----------



## betoscustoms

WELCOME BACK LONNIE, JUST PM EVERYONE AND MAKE IT RIGHT AND MOVE ON.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 24 2007, 06:34 PM~8384464
> *WELCOME BACK LONNIE, JUST PM EVERYONE AND MAKE IT RIGHT AND MOVE ON.
> *


x-2..... i was pissed for long time.... i just want my parts.... i came thru... just expect the same....


----------



## lonnie

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07

does anyone know what rit dye runs at wally world?


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone put a mid 80s monte carlo ss front header panel on a regal/GN before? if so how well did it fit?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 24 2007, 09:29 PM~8383236
> *a photo shop i found...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 01:28 AM~8385178
> *:barf:
> *


X2 But i like the paint idea :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 24 2007, 09:43 PM~8384534
> *x-2..... i was pissed for long time.... i just want my parts.... i came thru... just expect the same....
> *


hey homies just shipped eveyones stuff out today i fill much better about myself thank all of you that has been cool about it and sorry for those i pissed off didnt have enough for confermation#s but i will show you the recipt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: hearse driver, LowandBeyond, skeazy, THEREGAL, lonnie, old low&slo

fjgfjgfnjkgdfnjgndgnngnsdbfbsdhbfdbfdbfdbfbdsfbdjsbfjdbhfbc29wiowio0dkosdkoasmjasmdopqwke0-ie-3ijjfinfu7389ty9 ut34,kxcmmjoxdj,9q3-290,ru89347myt9to.lz,uymnthyghnygftyhgu5eh789t5ncg457ndjbndhbfhdbvfdbfydbfhbdshfbdybfrybfyr4i39i23023902930ighituhtyg7fhghrth5y6ryn74ny8ux83u738xy7hrusgretywdbfhdbsygfegnfbjughfyuawefrenei7qty648ricjf78gfj8grgfydghfydhtui5ho7swtxdmqy876438740361nhxgfyrgfysdbfbvdfbvksubrwgfiuwgjhabydgaexr78ohshitwhathaveidone?jdfjdhfuhufhufhdufhudhurhfdhgberberghy5hbgbrinhcrygyugnyuergfyurewghyifgydgfydghfygdhyfgdyifh7ytr7ncghsyufgryethgyushmuq;k,xehgmithwfueighuijhdamnkeyboardgjfnjfgbfbvbvbfvbfyvbfhbvhjfbvhbhshitskittlesvjufbnvvbvbnvvnrbn



theres a hidden message in there somewhere...... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

new page.........


----------



## THEREGAL

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 01:15 PM~8388434
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: hearse driver, LowandBeyond, skeazy, THEREGAL, lonnie, old low&slo
> 
> fjgfjgfnjkgdfnjgndgnngnsdbfbsdhbfdbfdbfdbfbdsfbdjsbfjdbhfbc29wiowio0dkosdkoasmjasmdopqwke0-ie-3ijjfinfu7389ty9 ut34,kxcmmjoxdj,9q3-290,ru89347myt9to.lz,uymnthyghnygftyhgu5eh789t5ncg457ndjbndhbfhdbvfdbfydbfhbdshfbdybfrybfyr4i39i23023902930ighituhtyg7fhghrth5y6ryn74ny8ux83u738xy7hrusgretywdbfhdbsygfegnfbjughfyuawefrenei7qty648ricjf78gfj8grgfydghfydhtui5ho7swtxdmqy876438740361nhxgfyrgfysdbfbvdfbvksubrwgfiuwgjhabydgaexr78ohshitwhathaveidone?jdfjdhfuhufhufhdufhudhurhfdhgberberghy5hbgbrinhcrygyugnyuergfyurewghyifgydgfydghfygdhyfgdyifh7ytr7ncghsyufgryethgyushmuq;k,xehgmithwfueighuijhdamnkeyboardgjfnjfgbfbvbvbfvbfyvbfhbvhjfbvhbhshitskittlesvjufbnvvbvbnvvnrbn
> theres a hidden message in there somewhere...... :biggrin:
> *


i see damn keyboard then skittles


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 12:15 PM~8388434
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: hearse driver, LowandBeyond, skeazy, THEREGAL, lonnie, old low&slo
> 
> fjgfjgfnjkgdfnjgndgnngnsdbfbsdhbfdbfdbfdbfbdsfbdjsbfjdbhfbc29wiowio0dkosdkoasmjasmdopqwke0-ie-3ijjfinfu7389ty9 ut34,kxcmmjoxdj,9q3-290,ru89347myt9to.lz,uymnthyghnygftyhgu5eh789t5ncg457ndjbndhbfhdbvfdbfydbfhbdshfbdybfrybfyr4i39i23023902930ighituhtyg7fhghrth5y6ryn74ny8ux83u738xy7hrusgretywdbfhdbsygfegnfbjughfyuawefrenei7qty648ricjf78gfj8grgfydghfydhtui5ho7swtxdmqy876438740361nhxgfyrgfysdbfbvdfbvksubrwgfiuwgjhabydgaexr78ohshitwhathaveidone?jdfjdhfuhufhufhdufhudhurhfdhgberberghy5hbgbrinhcrygyugnyuergfyurewghyifgydgfydghfygdhyfgdyifh7ytr7ncghsyufgryethgyushmuq;k,xehgmithwfueighuijhdamnkeyboardgjfnjfgbfbvbvbfvbfyvbfhbvhjfbvhbhshitskittlesvjufbnvvbvbnvvnrbn
> theres a hidden message in there somewhere...... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 02:15 PM~8388434
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: hearse driver, LowandBeyond, skeazy, THEREGAL, lonnie, old low&slo
> 
> fjgfjgfnjkgdfnjgndgnngnsdbfbsdhbfdbfdbfdbfbdsfbdjsbfjdbhfbc29wiowio0dko
> sdkoasmjasmdopqwke0-ie-3ijjfinfu7389ty9 ut34,kxcmmjoxdj,9q3-290,ru89347myt9to.lz,uymnthyghnygftyhgu5eh789t5ncg457ndjbnd
> hbfhdbvfdbfydbfhbdshfbdybfandsbccanbuildbetterthenmebvbfvbfyvbfhbvhj
> fbvhbhshitskittlesvjufbnvvbvbnvvnrbn
> theres a hidden message in there somewhere...... :biggrin:
> *





Well heres what i could find ! I knkow you funny but i thought it was just your face ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 02:15 PM~8388434
> *12 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: hearse driver, LowandBeyond, skeazy, THEREGAL, lonnie, old low&slo
> 
> fjgfjgfnjkgdfnjgndgnngnsdbfbsdhbfdbfdbfdbfbdsfbdjsbfjdbhfbc29wiowio0dkosdkoasmjasmdopqwke0-ie-3ijjfinfu7389ty9 ut34,kxcmmjoxdj,9q3-290,ru89347myt9to.lz,uymnthyghnygftyhgu5eh789t5ncg457ndjbndhbfhdbvfdbfydbfhbdshfbdybfrybfyr4i39i23023902930ighituhtyg7fhghrth5y6ryn74ny8ux83u738xy7hrusgretywdbfhdbsygfegnfbjughfyuawefrenei7qty648ricjf78gfj8grgfydghfydhtui5ho7swtxdmqy876438740361nhxgfyrgfysdbfbvdfbvksubrwgfiuwgjhabydgaexr78ohshitwhathaveidone?jdfjdhfuhufhufhdufhudhurhfdhgberberghy5hbgbrinhcrygyugnyuergfyurewghyifgydgfydghfygdhyfgdyifh7ytr7ncghsyufgryethgyushmuq;k,xehgmithwfueighuijhdamnkeyboardgjfnjfgbfbvbvbfvbfyvbfhbvhjfbvhbhshitskittlesvjufbnvvbvbnvvnrbn
> theres a hidden message in there somewhere...... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 02:53 PM~8388734
> *Well  heres    what  i  could  find  !    I    knkow  you    funny    but  i  thought  it  was  just  your  face  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

here is what the site looked like when i brought it up a few mins ago.....weird


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Server update ! It happens from time to time !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

kiss my ass mini...... :uh: fuckin ***********...... :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 12:53 PM~8388734
> *Well  heres    what  i  could  find  !    I    knkow  you    funny    but  i  thought  it  was  just  your  face  !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
damn you 2 are a cute couple. :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

what happend to the topic i just started about the wheels


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 05:23 PM~8389826
> *what happend to the topic i just started about the wheels
> *



NO NEW TOPICS FOR YOU ! :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 03:23 PM~8389826
> *what happend to the topic i just started about the wheels
> *


it was Ghey. :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I Just have to say MILOH ! I HAVEN"T HAD TO GO THROW WHAT YOU HAVE YET IN MY LIFE ! I FEEL BAD FOR YOU NOW ON THE REAL ! 



I happened to look at his Photobucket and this dude has been in some pain ! In his vedio it showed like 10 bottles of pills right ! I look at the pics in his photobucket and never in my life do i want to go into the shit you have had to face ! Hope you recover fast and get back to building !


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8389854
> *I  Just  have  to  say    MILOH  !    I    HAVEN"T  HAD  TO  GO  THROW  WHAT    YOU  HAVE  YET  IN MY  LIFE  !  I  FEEL  BAD  FOR    YOU  NOW  ON THE  REAL !
> I  happened  to  look  at  his  Photobucket    and  this  dude  has  been  in  some  pain !    In  his  vedio  it  showed  like  10    bottles  of  pills    right  !  I  look  at the    pics  in  his  photobucket    and      never  in my  life do  i  want  to  go  into  the  shit  you have  had  to  face !    Hope  you  recover  fast  and  get  back  to  building  !
> *



yeah for real man. i have been through hell too. i feel for ya bro , but at least your scar is straight! i have that appendix scar too lol

i have thought about having plastic surgery so i can take my shirt off in public if i want. i can't get a 6 pack because of this shit.


----------



## 1ofaknd

damn that's crazy looking


----------



## BigPoppa

I just lost my lunch...


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn dude........................


----------



## red69chevy

looks kinda like an ass with no hole.that wgat i thot it was untill i read what you said.
sorry bro but dang what happened to ur appendix to make you have to ghet that done


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 25 2007, 05:47 PM~8389954
> *looks kinda like an ass with no hole.that wgat i thot it was untill i read what you said.
> sorry bro but dang what happened to ur appendix to make you have to ghet that done
> *



haha....well i didn't get that scar from appendix. i just mentioned i have another scar from it like Miloh's. there is another scar on the left side in the pic too , kinda purple. i just thought i would show that i DO understand where Miloh is, but i don't want to get into the logistics of it all. 
thanks


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jul 25 2007, 05:43 PM~8389931
> *I just lost my lunch...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I would post up his pic but if he wanted us to see it i think it would have been up by now ! 


And not to pick on Lonnie but if he just had the same surgery he should like just as bad ! To me that would prove his story right !


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 03:59 PM~8390029
> *I  would  post  up  his  pic  but  if  he  wanted  us  to  see  it  i think it  would  have  been  up  by  now  !
> And  not  to  pick  on Lonnie    but  if  he  just  had  the  same  surgery    he  should  like  just  as  bad  !    To  me  that  would  prove  his  story    right  !
> *


look i just shipped everyones things out today i dont need to prove any story if you had 4 daughters that you couldnt hold or go places with maybe you would understand


----------



## low4oshow

whos going to the nnl in atlanta.
http://www.acme-ipms.com/2005_nnl.htm


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 25 2007, 06:27 PM~8390218
> *look i just shipped everyones things out today i dont need to prove any story if you had 4 daughters that you couldnt hold or go places with maybe you would understand
> *


LOL ! FOOL I STOOD UP FOR YOU !


----------



## DA_SQUID

CAN ANYBODY POST UP SUM RAD. PICS OF MONTES MORE OF THE 70'S YR PLZ


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 04:53 PM~8390401
> *LOL !    FOOL  I STOOD  UP  FOR  YOU  !
> *


i know that you did i was just trying to explain my self


----------



## low4oshow

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jul 25 2007, 04:49 PM~8390367
> *whos going to the nnl in atlanta.
> http://www.acme-ipms.com/2005_nnl.htm
> *


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

I seen a cand red and a cand gold 70sumthin glass house caprice and I wuz wonderin if 1 of yall know wut topic it iz under???


----------



## tyhodge07

im wanting another laptop, im wanting an ibook, is this a good ibox setup or slow?

Apple 12 inch Ibook G3 800 Mhz 640 mb of ram 30 gig drive. This is a very nice Ibook in excellent shape. Has OS 10.4.10 Tiger and ilife. 

This unit has been checked by Apple before putting it on here and is in excellent condition. 

Comes with all software Disc's, Battery , Ac Adapter and Charger. 

***Excellent Shape.***


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 25 2007, 07:27 PM~8390600
> *I seen a cand red and a cand gold 70sumthin glass house caprice and I wuz wonderin if 1 of yall know wut topic it iz under???
> *



Its in LINCs Build Topic ! Its one of his buddies car !


----------



## lonnie

i would like to see that blue 68 caprice


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Thanks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 25 2007, 07:32 PM~8390625
> *i would like to see that blue 68 caprice
> *


who me ?


----------



## lonnie

yes thats it bad ass ride im gonna start my 77 caprice bubble back glass sometime this week


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 06:29 PM~8390607
> *Its  in  LINCs    Build  Topic  !    Its  one  of  his  buddies      car    !
> *


I went to look it up but I dint find it! I looked in all his recent topics but I still couldnt find it...


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics+Jul 25 2007, 07:27 PM~8390600-->
> 
> 
> 
> I seen a cand red and a cand gold 70sumthin glass house caprice and I wuz wonderin if 1 of yall know wut topic it iz under???
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My Bad ! It was firefly's topic !
> 
> 
> Heres what i found !
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Firefly_@Jul 17 2007, 03:05 PM~8328545
> *Allright, Arnout finished the paintjob (in the pics it has 3 layers of clear, he shot some more layers after that and wetsanded and buffed)
> 
> I'll get more pics when he brings it over to my house next week when he's coming over to check out my '78 LTD I recently bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

19 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: Ronin, BiggC, sane, Pokey, Linc, Black 78 MC, 8-Ball, lonnie, drnitrus, sbcin1966newport, mr.hernandez, radicalplastic09, pearlmapexdrummer, pancho1969, red69chevy


right now its a hot spot !


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Yea thanks!! thats thaone I wanted to see! um do u know how he painted it I know it nw spray paint...???? Um i have sum paint just like that but idk how much paint thinner to use! N do u know if he had to use hardner???


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

i have working on this one for about a year now


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 25 2007, 07:45 PM~8390748
> *Yea thanks!! thats thaone I wanted to see! um do u know how he painted it I know it nw spray paint...???? Um i have sum paint just like that but idk how much paint thinner to use! N do u know if he had to use hardner???
> *



Clear and primer use an activator that helps cure the paint ! Hardner is for the body filler items ! 


Some Chemicals have to cure out or be baked ! 


Most colors are thin with a reducer ! It all depends on the paint company how it should thinned ! I always thin mine with virgin thinner ! no reducer ! The reduce gets a little to hot to help the paint cureing time but the thinner evaperates pretty fast ! I can do alot of painting in a short amount of time ! Just start thinning your paint till it flows out even and smooth ! If its too thick it wont spary or it will spary and on the body it will look like an orange ! HAS THE ORANGE PEEL LOOK !


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 06:44 PM~8390741
> *19 User(s) are browsing this forum (0 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: Ronin, BiggC, sane, Pokey, Linc, Black 78 MC, 8-Ball, lonnie, drnitrus, sbcin1966newport, mr.hernandez, radicalplastic09, pearlmapexdrummer, pancho1969, red69chevy
> right  now  its  a  hot  spot !
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I just got the NEW TO ME Lowrider Mag and it has a Little story about Big Rich ! And a few pics of his Coffin ! 

And a great section on pumps and oil flow set ups ! 

Oh and i found a few ideas for my Drop top Caprice ! 

SEPT 07 ! YOU BETTER GRAB IT !


----------



## vengence

im gonna get it as soon as i can homie...


----------



## lonnie

[/IMG]


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie

this my 77 caprice under consrtuction


----------



## lonnie

what do you think


----------



## red69chevy

:thumbsup:


----------



## sbcin1966newport

i think it looks like you cut a 79 caprice nascar body up, and ut a 86 monte body up and tried to combine them ,lol, i think you should bondo it up, and lay down some primer cuz thats not a pretty site as of now, lol


----------



## lonnie

great guess when im done you wont know lol;;;


----------



## rodburner1974

what nobody else gonna get sick? :roflmao: 

i think i should photo shop some nipples up there, kinda looks some some (0)(0) :0 ( i can make fun of myself ) :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 06:57 PM~8391346
> *what nobody else gonna get sick?  :roflmao:
> 
> i think i should photo shop some nipples up there, kinda looks some some (0)(0)  :0  ( i can make fun of myself )  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you got an ass growing out of your chest :scrutinize:


----------



## 8-Ball

that looks very painful


----------



## LowandBeyond

looks like you forgot to wipe.....................




















Wait............ thats not your ass.



















I'm sorry bro, I'm going to hell.   See most of you fuckers there. :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 07:04 PM~8391385
> *looks like you forgot to wipe.....................
> Wait............ thats not your ass.
> I'm sorry bro,  I'm going to hell.        See most of you fuckers there.  :biggrin:
> *


i got beach front property


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 09:04 PM~8391385
> *looks like you forgot to wipe.....................
> Wait............ thats not your ass.
> I'm sorry bro,  I'm going to hell.        See most of you fuckers there.  :biggrin:
> *



lol i know it looks like a butt. i used to tease my daughter that i was going to fart on her lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 25 2007, 07:30 PM~8391580
> *lol i know it looks like a butt. i used to tease my daughter that i was going to fart on her lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you fucker, I'm going to wake the kids. I about fell out of my chair. :biggrin: 

Naw, bro that must have sucked. Lets hear the story. What happened? I'm sorry for teasing you, but you did kinda ask for it by posting that pic a couple times. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8391635
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    you fucker,  I'm going to wake the kids.  I about fell out of my chair.  :biggrin:
> 
> Naw,  bro that must have sucked.  Lets hear the story.  What happened?  I'm sorry for teasing you,  but you did kinda ask for it by posting that pic a couple times.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: it's all good! i don't care if a person teases me, i can say stuff that would really hurt feelings lol..... but i am not like that. 
any who..... i don't really want to go into it.....BUT......i will tell you i was in hospital for a month, dropped out of high school twice and was in bed for 5months, lost my first car and 3rd job. life sucks, but hey i am still here.


----------



## LowandBeyond

atleast you a got a reason for not wanting to wear a shirt. I'm just fat.  :biggrin: 

and yes, life sucks for time to time. :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by sbcin1966newport_@Jul 25 2007, 08:41 PM~8391217
> *i think it looks like you cut a 79 caprice nascar body up, and ut a 86 monte body up and tried to combine them ,lol, i think you should bondo it up, and lay down some primer cuz thats not a pretty site as of now, lol
> *


im guessin it was a nascar body cuz i can tell its got the nascar hood


----------



## LowandBeyond

Speaking of accidents and scars and shit. Who was the little kid that got blasted in the face with a angle grinder disk? Who was that? I'd like to see how hes doing.


----------



## hawkeye1777

WTF ever happened to kiki, and his/her imfamous pigpen?


----------



## red69chevy

HHHHHMMMMM i dont know


----------



## hawkeye1777

DUDE>..how are you logged in as red69chevy and themonteman at the same time?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 25 2007, 10:29 PM~8392096
> *DUDE>..how are you logged in as red69chevy and themonteman at the same time?
> *


two computers? :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 10:03 PM~8391847
> *Speaking of accidents and scars and shit.  Who was the little kid that got blasted in the face with a angle grinder disk?  Who was that?  I'd like to see how hes doing.
> *



man i know it but i cant think of it right now! the one that got hit right by the eye !


----------



## hawkeye1777

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 25 2007, 08:35 PM~8392165
> *two computers? :dunno:
> *


i was just messing with him...lol...he gets all butt hurt when u say he is themonteman, 88mcls, and red69chevy.......


----------



## lonnie

yes it was a nascar body im gonna fill all the holes and do some bondo work


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8392188
> *man  i    know  it    but  i  cant  think  of  it    right    now!    the  one  that got hit    right  by the  eye  !
> *


yea, that little dude. About took it right in the eye. I can't think of his name either.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 10:49 PM~8392316
> *yea,  that little dude.  About took it right in the eye.  I can't think of his name either.
> *



Is it Slammedsanoma ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 08:51 PM~8392339
> *Is  it  Slammedsanoma  ?
> *



It might be?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Jul 25 2007, 10:39 PM~8392211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> i was just messing with him...lol...he gets all butt hurt when u say he is themonteman, 88mcls, and red69chevy.......
> *


ah i see now


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Jul 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8392213
> *yes it was a nascar body im gonna fill all the holes and do some bondo work
> *


i knew it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

has anyone noticed the new pegasus knockoffs suck , ? there smaller and in my opinion look like shit.... :0


----------



## betoscustoms

MY WISH LIST IS AS FOLLOWS. REASONABLE PRICES ONLY AND SERIUOS SELLERS ONLY PLEASE.

'60 ELK NOT RESIN
CONVERTABLE '66, '68-'73 IMPALAS NOT RESIN
'71 RIVERA - ALL AMERICAN RESIN

UPTOPS, CRUISER SKIRTS, CONTINENTAL KITS


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 25 2007, 11:52 PM~8393730
> *has anyone noticed the new pegasus knockoffs suck , ? there smaller and in my opinion look like shit.... :0
> *



I buy the hoppin hydros assorted caps. They look alot better.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

pic?


----------



## rodburner1974

any of you have pics of Supremes on your models? or just pics of them.....i am STILL searching for the right looking wheels and everyone i have checked has something wrong about it. 

if you could post pics and what kit you pulled them from, i would appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

old school george barris crusin usa vette is wher i found the best looking suepremes , no pic though....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 02:40 AM~8393872
> *old school george barris crusin usa vette is wher i found the best looking suepremes , no pic though....
> *



aight i will have a look on the bay for it. ty 

still if anyone else has pics or other kits to find them?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 02:40 AM~8393872
> *old school george barris crusin usa vette is wher i found the best looking suepremes , no pic though....
> *



this is the kit? i didnt know this had them? cool


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## rodburner1974

that is a neat diecast!


----------



## lonnie

BOTH FOR $50.00


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:38 AM~8393863
> *any of you have pics of Supremes on your models? or just pics of them.....i am STILL searching for the right looking wheels and everyone i have checked has something wrong about it.
> 
> if you could post pics and what kit you pulled them from, i would appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *











1970 impala kit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:47 AM~8393887
> *this is the kit? i didnt know this had them? cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeppers....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 12:26 AM~8393831
> *pic?
> *


HH
2 prongs








caps and 3 prong








domes









at scalelows.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 26 2007, 02:54 AM~8393911
> *yeppers....
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 26 2007, 02:54 AM~8393910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1970 impala kit.
> *



i remember you saying that....i checkedthem out and they seem too fat? donno if that is the word, but i will keep them in mind. thanks bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:02 AM~8393927
> *i remember you saying that....i checkedthem out and they seem too fat? donno if that is the word, but i will keep them in mind. thanks bro!
> *



too flat? Like the "spokes" too flat? I think they are pretty good specially from a AMT checkard kit.  

There was a old kit back in the day. I'm thinking it was a old merc or something? Kinda same shape as the early 50's chevys that come with a nice ass set of supremes. Don't remember what kit it was? I still got the wheels tho.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jul 25 2007, 10:03 PM~8391847
> *Speaking of accidents and scars and shit.  Who was the little kid that got blasted in the face with a angle grinder disk?  Who was that?  I'd like to see how hes doing.
> *


i think it was
got 80g

or something like that


----------



## zfelix

On this elco y does the hood tilt on one corner?? it doesnt lay flush then when u push it down flush the hood is tilted upwards in the frton of the driverside??????


----------



## BigPoppa

I think all the AMT 63 Stingray's should have them, I haven't seen it reissued in a while. They're deep as hell too.



> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:47 AM~8393887
> *this is the kit? i didnt know this had them? cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElRafa

Can anyone tell me how to get glue to separate with out messin up what its holdin together? I glued some detail master rims together and I need to take them apart they were not lined up straight :angry:


----------



## drnitrus

you can try to slice the bonded area with an exacto or you can try and put it in the freezer for a while and try to break apart the bonded area but be careful not to snap the peices cause the plastic become brittle from being cold.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 26 2007, 07:44 AM~8394418
> *On this elco y does the hood tilt on one corner?? it doesnt lay flush then when u push it down flush the hood is tilted upwards in the frton of the driverside??????
> *


something under the hood could be holding it up in that corner or the hood is warped a bit :dunno:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:38 AM~8393863
> *any of you have pics of Supremes on your models? or just pics of them.....i am STILL searching for the right looking wheels and everyone i have checked has something wrong about it.
> 
> if you could post pics and what kit you pulled them from, i would appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *


how bout the cragar ss rims from the 65 chevelle wagon


----------



## red69chevy

can some one post a link to the 66 impala fest on here,thats my dream car and i love seein them.i went to the topic once,but it was a long time ago so pleez post it


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 26 2007, 08:21 AM~8395198
> *you can try to slice the bonded area with an exacto or you can try and put it in the freezer for a while and try to break apart the bonded area but be careful not to snap the peices cause the plastic become brittle from being cold.
> *


Cool thanks homie I remeber someone saying the freezer but I wasn't sure I will try that :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

yay i found it thanks firefly!


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8389854
> *I  Just  have  to  say    MILOH  !    I    HAVEN"T  HAD  TO  GO  THROW  WHAT    YOU  HAVE  YET  IN MY  LIFE  !  I  FEEL  BAD  FOR    YOU  NOW  ON THE  REAL !
> I  happened  to  look  at  his  Photobucket    and  this  dude  has  been  in  some  pain !    In  his  vedio  it  showed  like  10    bottles  of  pills    right  !  I  look  at the    pics  in  his  photobucket    and      never  in my  life do  i  want  to  go  into  the  shit  you have  had  to  face !    Hope  you  recover  fast  and  get  back  to  building  !
> *


Thanks Mini for the thoughts. Ben away for a bit just checking in to see whats up. I'm living but not playing yet. Damit man this shit is the worst but it is getting better. They tell me I will soon see a day without back pain......If this is true it will be the first time in 25 years that my back don't hurt and I'm all about that. I didn't post the picts cause I thought it would be a sick thing to do just to through it up in everybody's faces LOL!!!! I'm not mean like that. Another 3 weeks of PT amd new photos of the work for the doc to look at and I should be back up and swinging. 
Anyway thanks all that have thought about me. Keep the plastic flying and the glue stinking and I'll be back soon.

Miloh.


----------



## red69chevy

keep the glue stinking LOL!!!!hope that day comes soon!
but anyway this is almost the exact color and the same car.i almost found a copy of the image of my dream car in my head!
here it is but i want the color when its not in the light to be a candy blue a lil darker than this but i want that color shine it has.almost has the same daytons too!!!lol!where can i ghet the color that im thikin of?


----------



## red69chevy

here ya go john:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=131240&hl=


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 01:58 PM~8396841
> *keep the glue stinking LOL!!!!hope that day comes soon!
> but anyway this is almost the exact color and the same car.i almost found a copy of the image of my dream car in my head!
> here it is but i want the color when its not in the light to be a candy blue a lil darker than this but i want that color shine it has.almost has the same daytons too!!!lol!where can i ghet the color that im thikin of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


silver base with a couple of light cobalt blue coats :dunno:


----------



## red69chevy

thanks i think im ghettin the car next year tho or l8er this year wheneveri have some money


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:04 PM~8396914
> *here ya go john:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=131240&hl=
> *



:cheesy: i knew i had someoen lookin out for me, thanx homie uffin:

time to get the popcorn and start lookin :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

no prob homie i prefer orville redbachers lol


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 26 2007, 12:12 PM~8396984
> *no prob homie i prefer orville redbachers lol
> *



me too LOL uffin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

hey ppl i need sum help on makin a cutom box for my model....i can do it but idk how to get the waves and curves in it like all of yalls i ty and try but nothing  can sum1 plz help me solve my problem


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 26 2007, 03:14 PM~8397549
> *hey ppl i need sum help on makin a cutom box for my model....i can do it but idk how to get the waves and curves in it like all of yalls i ty and try but nothing  can sum1 plz help me solve my problem
> *


what kinda box you lookin to build ? Battery , amp , or subs ! 

Alot of guys are just useing shit out of the die cast toys ! You get some neat shit from them ! You want to check into them for extra parts and stuff !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 04:29 PM~8397654
> *what    kinda    box  you  lookin  to  build  ?  Battery ,  amp ,  or  subs !
> 
> Alot  of  guys  are  just  useing  shit out  of  the  die cast  toys  !  You  get  some  neat  shit  from them !  You  want  to  check into  them  for  extra  parts  and  stuff !
> *


wheels, tv's, sub boxes, steering wheels, etc..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 03:36 PM~8397699
> *wheels, tv's, sub boxes, steering wheels, etc..
> *


playstation controllers


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 26 2007, 04:39 PM~8397723
> *playstation controllers
> *


that was part of the etc.. i wasnt gonna go into debt with it, i rather some be a suprise to him, i stated the normal setups in them


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guy be good ! I am heading out for a while Later !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jul 26 2007, 03:39 PM~8397731
> *that was part of the etc.. i wasnt gonna go into debt with it, i rather some be a suprise to him, i stated the normal setups in them
> *


ah i gotcha,i figured id help let him know another goodie in some of em,its all cool


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 02:29 PM~8397654
> *what    kinda    box  you  lookin  to  build  ?  Battery ,  amp ,  or  subs !
> 
> Alot  of  guys  are  just  useing  shit out  of  the  die cast  toys  !  You  get  some  neat  shit  from them !  You  want  to  check into  them  for  extra  parts  and  stuff !
> *


yeah i kno what comes in them...i use them to...but like the boxes that come from the back seat to the dash how do yall get the curves in them like sharp points


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 26 2007, 02:47 PM~8398362
> *You guy  be  good  !  I  am  heading  out  for  a  while  Later  !
> *



hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

8 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hearse driver, red69chevy, shredder130, ElRafa
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 17 2006, 02:22 PM~5789280
> *damn, i don't think you guys will make it past page three at this rate, lol
> *


631.....  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

found on page two of this topic........


----------



## 1ofaknd

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

coming together now :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

:dunno:


----------



## red69chevy

x4


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i see a cutlass..........?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 28 2007, 10:48 PM~8416242
> *i see a cutlass..........?
> *


it's in the works


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 08:51 PM~8416256
> *it's in the works
> *


Another one? Damn son! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 09:11 PM~8416030
> *coming together now  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NICE 1.1 RYAN.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 10:53 PM~8416271
> *Another one? Damn son! :biggrin:
> *


another one? this is the only one i've got, lol.


----------



## zfelix

you lookin into putting Annodized rims on it in the future ryan????


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 09:12 PM~8416408
> *another one? this is the only one i've got, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit, sorry, I was thinking you had another one. You had an older Cutlass back in the day didn't you?

BTW, that baby is lookin' BADASS! 
I wish I still had my '82.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 28 2007, 11:12 PM~8416408
> *another one? this is the only one i've got, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its not your only g-body though,i see a white regal in the background :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jul 28 2007, 09:53 PM~8416740
> *its not your only g-body though,i see a white regal in the background :biggrin:
> *


Looks like another Cutlass to me. :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 29 2007, 12:57 AM~8416765
> *Looks like another Cutlass to me.  :dunno:
> *


x2, and he had a dark purple one didnt he, with gold rims if i remember right..


----------



## red69chevy

x2


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 28 2007, 11:43 PM~8416674
> *Shit, sorry, I was thinking you had another one. You had an older Cutlass back in the day didn't you?
> 
> BTW, that baby is lookin' BADASS!
> I wish I still had my '82.
> *


I used to have a 69' cutty. gold with black stripes sitting on 100spokes  

I"m just about done with the exterior on this one, gonna be time for juice soon


----------



## red69chevy

hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## red69chevy

look at what i saw in saint louis the other day
























it has ghost patterns u can kinda see one on the side of a cardinal.u can also see my daddys car in the background of the first two pics


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:34 AM~8419093
> *look at what i saw in saint louis the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has ghost patterns u can kinda see one on the side of a cardinal.u can also see my daddys car in the background of the first two pics
> *



thats the ugliest mustang i have ever seen LOL

it might look better wiht some other rims on it :biggrin:

those are TOO big for that car... unless its the 6 cylinder :uh:


----------



## red69chevy

no its a gt....so i THINK its an 8.....im not sure tho
but i did like tha red tho


----------



## Ronin

the front looks good but the painted vents and trunk spot is :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

itd look better if it sat a lil lower and had a better paint job


----------



## red69chevy

but its not my car.....we all still have our opinions tho and theres nothing we can do ,cuz ill prolly never see him again as big as stl is....lol


----------



## red69chevy

MAN R KELLY GOT OFF ON THE SAME GIRL REMIX I SWEAR TO GOD ITS GOTTA BE THE BEST SONG IVE EVER HEARD BUT MY LOCAL RADIO STATION GOT AHOLD OF IT SO ITTL BE OUT PLAYED BY NEXT WEEK BUT IM ENJOYIN IT RIGHT NOW AS I TYPE


MY GOD


----------



## tyhodge07

stewert won the brickyard again :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

will somebody plz b willing to show me how to mak e custom decals :dunno: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## red69chevy

use images off ur pc and go to paint and make the image a lil smaller than actual size then print it on decal paper and spray decal bonder on it. then l8er put it on the car like a normal decal


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHO'S BEEN IN PRINT ! 


I want to start a topic to show off the Builders that have had there Models published , weather it be a contest pic , LRB pic , or a story about you or your builds ! 


Think it would neat to have this topic and the pics from the magazine ! 


Does this sound cool or what !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hobby shop here used a pic of my tahoe in their ad once before.....


----------



## red69chevy

i think its a good idea u shuld do it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thats alll i got to show.... lol


----------



## 8-Ball

go for it homie i kno my models arent mag worthy yet but i do kno some of yalls have been in mags and have ahd coverage on yalls i would love to see them again and to get the inspiration to up my model game. :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

SO WHEN DOES THE build off start , and whats the theme?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

SOMEBODY SHOULD BUILD THIS.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 31 2007, 12:35 AM~8434084
> *WHO'S  BEEN  IN  PRINT  !
> I  want  to  start  a  topic  to  show  off    the  Builders  that  have  had  there  Models  published ,  weather  it  be  a  contest  pic  ,  LRB pic  ,  or a  story    about  you  or  your  builds  !
> Think it  would  neat  to  have  this  topic  and  the  pics  from  the  magazine  !
> Does  this  sound cool or  what !
> *


Sounds cool! I'd like to see that!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8436173
> *SOMEBODY SHOULD BUILD THIS.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id like to work on her :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jul 31 2007, 11:09 AM~8436588
> *id like to work on her :biggrin:
> *


Yes, I'd like to give her a rearend alignment! not that she needs it. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 31 2007, 02:18 PM~8436668
> *Yes, I'd like to give her a rearend alignment! not that she needs it. :biggrin:
> *


face lift :dunno: or just use a bag :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jul 26 2007, 02:38 AM~8393863
> *any of you have pics of Supremes on your models? or just pics of them.....i am STILL searching for the right looking wheels and everyone i have checked has something wrong about it.
> 
> if you could post pics and what kit you pulled them from, i would appreciate it  :biggrin:
> *





these came with the 70impala kit (amt) 
the one set i used hoppin hydros fat whitewalls 
and the other has tires off the revell 64 impala with the whitewall decals 



























or cragars from the 70 kit :biggrin:
this is with the extra dish or lip 








and without 









hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jul 31 2007, 12:17 PM~8436176
> *Sounds cool! I'd like to see that!
> *



LETS DO IT!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jul 31 2007, 02:04 PM~8437127
> *these came with the 70impala kit (amt)
> the one set i used hoppin hydros fat whitewalls
> and the other has tires off the revell 64 impala with the whitewall decals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or cragars from the 70 kit :biggrin:
> this is with the extra dish or lip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and without
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS MAN! THE WAGON IS TIGHT! here is a pic of a real Supreme. the wheels in the 70 Impala are not quite right....but they DO look nice!


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
I thought of something that may or may not interest you.\
I have alot of the old lowrider magazines going back to the second issue up to the early 80's if there are any cars that you would like to see I could try and download pics for you . like if you want to do a build of something old . 
let me know


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Jul 31 2007, 10:13 AM~8436141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


im begining to think making that was a bad idea


----------



## THEREGAL

HEY anyone need any hydraulic parts

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348489

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8438387
> *hey guys
> I thought of something that may or may not interest you.\
> I have alot of the old lowrider magazines going back to the second issue up to the early 80's if there are any cars that you would like to see I could try and download pics for you . like if you want to do a build of something old .
> let me know
> *



SHYYYYTE, send me as much old lowlow pics as ya want, OR make a thread wiht all them pics :0

maybe admin can put it in the F.A.Q section....


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jul 31 2007, 02:31 PM~8438387
> *hey guys
> I thought of something that may or may not interest you.\
> I have alot of the old lowrider magazines going back to the second issue up to the early 80's if there are any cars that you would like to see I could try and download pics for you . like if you want to do a build of something old .
> let me know
> *


post up on the "OLD PICS" topic! I put your car there. And let me know if you're looking to sell any of those old issues

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204362


----------



## lonnie

anyone need a 78 and an 80 mote promos sell both for 50 shipped stock wheels or trade for 73 caprice


----------



## lonnie




----------



## lonnie




----------



## old low&slo

hey bigpoppa
thanks for posting the pics of my ride man!!!

you guys let me know what would be the best way to post the stuff and I would be glad to do it !!!


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
another thing real quick
what would be the best way to actually get them on this site should I scan them or take a digital camera picture of the cars which do you think would work better.
like I have said before I know just enough about computers to be dangerous


----------



## BiggC

Never mind your talking about some else. I'll quit typing now. lol


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 1 2007, 06:17 AM~8444002
> *Never mind  :biggrin: *


----------



## holly.hoodlum




----------



## Pokey

That yellow vert looks badass! I don't really like that all black one though. The subs in the rear make it look funny to me. I'd still ride it though!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 1 2007, 05:21 AM~8444114
> *That yellow vert looks badass! I don't really like that all black one though. The subs in the rear make it look funny to me. I'd still ride it though!
> *


yeah..
the back doors look a lil' funny 2..


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea, them speaker gotta go! I'm not hatin tho. I'd mob that shit. 












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 1 2007, 06:15 AM~8443997
> *hey guys
> another thing real quick
> what would be the best way to actually get them on this site should I scan them or take a digital camera picture of the cars which do you think would work better.
> like I have said before I know just enough about computers to be dangerous
> *


it may be easier to just take a pic with your camera but they may come out clearer if you scan them. just my .02


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 1 2007, 05:59 AM~8444241
> *it may be easier to just take a pic with your camera but they may come out clearer if you scan them.  just my .02
> *


x2


----------



## red69chevy

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/minicruiserz/newcars.html
yo does anyone know who these guys are that built these cars and are they on layitlow?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 1 2007, 11:15 AM~8447006
> *http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/minicruiserz/newcars.html
> yo does anyone know who these guys are that built these cars and are they on layitlow?
> *


don't know who they are,but they live in the bay area.


----------



## DA_SQUID

aww chit can anybody hook me up w a 70' monte carlo trunk i lost mine when i was painting the car


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 1 2007, 06:24 PM~8449190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what you mean monte carlo it was a 1958 chevy regal.....idiot :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 1 2007, 05:26 PM~8449667
> *what you mean monte carlo it was a 1958 chevy regal.....idiot :uh:
> *


nope it wasnt foo. it was a 1946 ford rivera! DUH!


----------



## 79burider

both of you are wrong it was a 98 volvo taurus with td package


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man I been watching the news about the Brigde falling ! Man BAD DEAL ! To i know becareful what you do in life you dont know when it will be cut short ! 


With that being said i am going to go build ! USE WHAT TIME I DO GOT DOIN WHAT I LOVE ! 


See you after The Copper hopper is complete ! 
Thats my Goal tonight/ today ! I wont return till its complete !


----------



## LowandBeyond

yea thats fucked up about that bridge. Didn't it say also that a few of the lanes was shut down for construction. Imagine if there was all the lanes going with traffic. :0


----------



## KrAzE1

tell me wat u think?


----------



## 8-Ball

it looks good what color are the rims


----------



## KrAzE1

anodized blue =sharpie that is


----------



## spikekid999

i know this aint got anything to do with models but this is the random shit thread so ill post em cuz its cool as hell.my car at a show in duluth MN on 8-1-07.

















everybody does burnouts at the end so i thought id join in :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

used to do that with my cadillac until i blew the fukkin transmission......


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## rollinoldskoo

now thats fukkin gangster.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

man that pic is gettin around on here lol


----------



## tyhodge07

dave, did you contact that dude.. i got mine today, their just a single color.. but pretty nice cuts..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 2 2007, 02:52 PM~8456883
> *dave, did you contact that dude.. i got mine today, their just a single color.. but pretty nice cuts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What size is this rc  so i can kinda understand the size of the sticker ?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 01:02 AM~8453166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somebodys been in off topic


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 2 2007, 05:47 PM~8457878
> *What  size  is  this    rc      so  i  can  kinda    understand  the  size  of  the  sticker ?
> *


the rc is 1/18th scale.. the sticker i like 2-2 1/2 inches long.. but he said he could go smaller


----------



## rodburner1974

If you have turned the new Chrysler 300c into a 2door PLEASE post pics for me!



I am going to call someone *not a member here* out in his "copyrighted" design from the Chrysler Daimler Corp. :uh: 


Help me tell this guy he is full of shit and that others have done it FIRST.... :0


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 08:01 PM~8460007
> *TELL HIM IT ALREADY HAS BEEN DONE.</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 10:06 PM~8460040
> *THIS WAS STARTED ON LAST YEAR.  SO TELL HIM I GOT FIRST DIBS. AND ROGER HAS ANOTHER ONE TOO. SO DOES DAVE CHAMPION , AND FRANK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thank you much bro! please post more of others too! this is what he wrote.......

Well I got my letter of clearance from the Copyright office this morning. I figured I would. I put in for it a week ago. So Now with that done and said I can share my project with you guys.

Well to catch everyone up to speed. I have measured out all the cuts I needed to move the roof forward 1mm. I like the seating arrangement and decided to keep it at a max and jus' cut and move everything else around it. I measured the doors on my 1:1 Pontiac Coupe to get the dimensions I needed on how much I needed to add to the 300's front doors and how much to shrink the rear area where the back doors used to be. I added 3/8" to the front door and removed 3/8 of an inch from the rear. I also moved the roof forward to extend the rear trunk lid and give the car an overall better silouette (sp). And I'm still in the process of gluing everything together. So now you are caught up, sit back and enjoy the ride. The next update will! be soon. Enjoy!!
LINK TO THE "COPYRIGHTED" DESIGN


----------



## modeltech

:0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 2 2007, 11:48 AM~8457893
> *somebodys been in off topic
> *


that pic is in his car domain page link in his sig.....

he put in a lot of work into the car..... too bad he started out with and odd-ball ride.... nothin wrong with that tho!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs




----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 10:16 PM~8460132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 2 2007, 08:10 PM~8460082
> *that pic is in his car domain page link in his sig.....
> 
> he put in a lot of work into the car..... too bad he started out with and odd-ball ride.... nothin wrong with that tho!!!!
> *



Yea, I got it in off topic. There was awhole topic on it. :biggrin: :biggrin: The cars koo tho.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i got a 2-door magnum in the works....


----------



## Mr Biggs

TELL HIM WE ALSO GOT A 2 DOOR 300 WAGON. THAT HAS BEEN COPYRIGHTED TOO.. HE'S A STUPID FUCKER IF HE THINK'S HE CAN COPYRIGHT A MODEL.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 10:33 PM~8460272
> *TELL HIM WE ALSO GOT A 2 DOOR 300 WAGON.  THAT HAS BEEN COPYRIGHTED TOO.. HE'S A STUPID FUCKER IF HE THINK'S HE CAN COPYRIGHT A MODEL.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: yeah this is a member of my club :uh: and he has really been lying his ass off.....catching him in it and be gone asap.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Aug 2 2007, 10:10 PM~8460082-->
> 
> 
> 
> that pic is in his car domain page link in his sig.....
> 
> he put in a lot of work into the car..... too bad he started out with and odd-ball ride.... nothin wrong with that tho!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya i have put a lot of work into it,i may look like i havent but i have and im proud of it :biggrin: i think pretty much all mopars are odd ball cars to ford n chevy guys,but to me its an everyday car n i know damn near everything bout these 5th avenues,hell i have 2 people on cardomain that ive been helpin out
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 10:18 PM~8460143
> *Yea,  I got it in off topic.  There was awhole topic on it.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  The cars koo tho.
> *


yup theres a whole topic about it sadly,but thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy

fookin jason :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 2 2007, 11:06 PM~8460675
> *fookin jason :uh:
> *



you know who i am talking about


----------



## Mr Biggs

BOB MAKE SUR YOU LET US KNOW WHAT MR HARVEY EARL SAID ABOUT HIS 300 2 DOOR. :biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 2 2007, 11:38 PM~8461089
> *BOB MAKE SUR YOU LET US KNOW WHAT MR HARVEY EARL SAID ABOUT HIS 300 2 DOOR. :biggrin:
> *



hehe! well i didnt know who he was.....but i gather he did GM designs? i donno shit about these newer cars..... OLD SCHOOL BRO! :biggrin: 

but yeah i will keep ya posted as to what is said


----------



## BiggC

Hey Bob, I couldn't find a pic of it but you can ask Mini we saw a resin 2 door 300C at the Heartland show for sale.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 11:55 PM~8461205
> *Hey Bob, I couldn't find a pic of it but you can ask Mini we saw a resin 2 door 300C at the Heartland show for sale.
> *



k, i thought i might have seen that too? hmmm


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:

Practice


----------



## rodburner1974

nice work Z! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:09 PM~8461309
> *nice work Z!  :0
> *


----------



## zfelix

Whos Got Trophys? :biggrin: :cheesy:


















































































:cheesy:


----------



## BiggC

Looks damn good Zack. I never could get anything like that out of them. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 2 2007, 10:10 PM~8461325
> *Looks damn good Zack. I never could get anything like that out of them.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks again BIGG C!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BlitZ

I want to airbrush some auto paint on my hilux (07 Toyota VooDoo Blue)
is there anything special i need to do or just spray it like normal?


----------



## LowandBeyond

I got one. :uh: :uh: best 70 and up camaro.  little local show in indiana.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8461366
> *I want to airbrush some auto paint on my hilux (07 Toyota VooDoo Blue)
> is there anything special i need to do or just spray it like normal?
> *



PM mini, I think he uses all auto paints and clears. I think modeltech does too?


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 10:16 PM~8461375
> *I got one.    :uh:  :uh:  best 70 and up camaro.      little local show in indiana.
> *



HOPEFULLY SOON I'LL HAVE A BEST PAINT ONE TO HANG UP RIGHT????? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:18 PM~8461390
> *HOPEFULLY SOON I'LL HAVE A BEST PAINT ONE TO HANG UP RIGHT????? :biggrin:
> *



Shit maybe next year when you send the damn things. Unless you talking about coming and painting my 1:1. :biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8461366
> *I want to airbrush some auto paint on my hilux (07 Toyota VooDoo Blue)
> is there anything special i need to do or just spray it like normal?
> *


? bump...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 2 2007, 10:22 PM~8461418
> *Shit maybe next year when you send the damn things.  Unless you talking about coming and painting my 1:1.  :biggrin:
> *



what u talkin about the 59 is waiting on you :biggrin:



ITS DONE!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:24 PM~8461441
> *what u talkin about the 59 is waiting on you :biggrin:
> 
> ITS DONE!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: its not waiting on me. I'm not there to ship it to my house. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
But when it does, I'm going to have to save up some $$$ for all the shit I'm going to have to send to you. Trophies and shit. :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

:0


well just so u know its one :biggrin: so PM me on what u wanna do on gettin it back to u if i wanna wait for the others or wat


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BlitZ+Aug 2 2007, 10:15 PM~8461366-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want to airbrush some auto paint on my hilux (07 Toyota VooDoo Blue)
> is there anything special i need to do or just spray it like normal?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2007, 10:17 PM~8461381
> *PM mini,  I think he uses all auto paints and clears.  I think modeltech does too?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlitZ_@Aug 2 2007, 10:24 PM~8461433
> *? bump...
> *



bump. :uh: Just try it. Its only a plastic model. Not like your trying to experement on a bently or anything.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 2 2007, 10:28 PM~8461484
> *:0
> well just so u know its one :biggrin: so PM me on what u wanna do on gettin it back to u if i wanna wait for the others or wat
> *



I told your ass I don't care. Send it now or send it with the regal. Makes no nevermind to me. When ever you got some extra pennys to ship it. If not hit me up and I'll pay shipping, whenever you want to ship it.


----------



## BlitZ

i guess im gonna have too  i try it on thr frame see how it comes out...


----------



## rodburner1974

:0


----------



## rodburner1974

BIGGS...... this is my email through our club from tonight.....i sent him. it's rated for kids to read  

Jason, that is some nice cut-work no doubt! However I am not sure how you will keep this idea copyrighted since it was done so many times before yours. I for one don't believe Chrysler would give you the time of day based on a plastic model car. Sorry, but I don't buy it. I can understand putting a copyright on your pictures, because they are yours afterall.....but the way I understand....you wanted to copyright the design? Do you plan on suing everyone who has the same thought? This is model building and anything goes at anytime , no matter who it is. No copyright will prevent a person from taking your idea OR the ideas previous to yours.

I think you have a nice imagination, good building skills and common sense at the workbench. On the other hand, I think you are full of horse apples and am very tired of hearing all the stories in the chat room. This is why everyone leaves.....I am not the only one.

I don't want to be mean to you, I am sorry this most likely embarrasses you and hurts....I am sorry about that. I want to ask you to think of the times you were rude to others in the chat as well, so it's not completely one sided. 

Any and every modeler is welcome to this club, but bullsnot is not welcome. We are all real people just like you and don't want to hear lies or fairy tales. 

I will leave it up to you to do what you will. We all like your models, and enjoy your company without the stories. Welcome to stay, welcome to leave. It's in your court. 

Here are some examples of previous projects done by others on this exact model.....don't sue them ok? Lol
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v495/MRB...slercoupe-2.jpg
I realize this is a vert......
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/DSC_0039.jpg
Here is a wagon version
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/pictures202.jpg
There are several more being built other than these by big time builders on the westcoast. 

Bob Black
Omaha , Nebraska


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 

EmailOwned.


----------



## zfelix

:0 :0 :0


Burn.......... :burn:


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 01:52 AM~8461978
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i just tried these out and damn.....they write on everything! bare plastic, painted plastic, glass and more! 

Mini, thanks for showing these pens on here before. i finally got a set and will try to use them on some of my builds for pin stripes and stuff.


----------



## hawkeye1777

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: hawkeye1777, soyer, Miloh, Chrisguthro

:uh: must be too early to be on...lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 02:39 AM~8462154
> *BIGGS...... this is my email through our club from tonight.....i sent him. it's rated for kids to read
> 
> Jason, that is some nice cut-work no doubt! However I am not sure how you will keep this idea copyrighted since it was done so many times before yours. I for one don't believe Chrysler would give you the time of day based on a plastic model car. Sorry, but I don't buy it. I can understand putting a copyright on your pictures, because they are yours afterall.....but the way I understand....you wanted to copyright the design? Do you plan on suing everyone who has the same thought? This is model building and anything goes at anytime , no matter who it is. No copyright will prevent a person from taking your idea OR the ideas previous to yours.
> 
> I think you have a nice imagination, good building skills and common sense at the workbench. On the other hand, I think you are full of horse apples and am very tired of hearing all the stories in the chat room. This is why everyone leaves.....I am not the only one.
> 
> I don't want to be mean to you, I am sorry this most likely embarrasses you and hurts....I am sorry about that. I want to ask you to think of the times you were rude to others in the chat as well, so it's not completely one sided.
> 
> Any and every modeler is welcome to this club, but bullsnot is not welcome. We are all real people just like you and don't want to hear lies or fairy tales.
> 
> I will leave it up to you to do what you will. We all like your models, and enjoy your company without the stories. Welcome to stay, welcome to leave. It's in your court.
> 
> Here are some examples of previous projects done by others on this exact model.....don't sue them ok? Lol
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v495/MRB...slercoupe-2.jpg
> I realize this is a vert......
> http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/DSC_0039.jpg
> Here is a wagon version
> http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/pictures202.jpg
> There are several more being built other than these by big time builders on the westcoast.
> 
> Bob Black
> Omaha , Nebraska
> *




Had he not seen these cars yet ???




































































































































They have been done and Complete for some time ! And like BIGGS said ! Copywirte On what ? His pics/ He could the big wiggs and they gave him copywrites???? frist off an't going to happen ! 1 the want paid and not just a few bucks ! THEY WANT BIG MONEY ! That 1 of the reasons we dont get many kits ! Cause the companys in order to release TRADEMARK and Copy wirtes want paid ! They Blame it on the sales of kits , cost of making the molds ! But it really is THE BIG 3 WANT 1,000,000 Just for the little as stamp on the bottom of the kit chassie that says ! @ by fordmotorcompany Why you think testor kits are $30 for the new charger ! No way over the phone would the say ! ITS OK COPY WRITE IT ! Unless homie coughs up some cash !


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## wagonguy

DAYUM DAVE!!!!

who built those rides :0


----------



## Pokey

Some dude on the SA forum copied the paint job on my brown and gold '64. Does that mean I can sue him? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 3 2007, 08:31 AM~8463356
> *Some dude on the SA forum copied the paint job on my brown and gold '64. Does that mean I can sue him? :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



i would :angry:





































PSH :uh: LOL, i think copyrighting somethign is dumb.... hwo we going to be in a good model community if we CR our junk, ill talk to this guy (i know him) and smack some sense into him... :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

I think it's funny that it only took a week...



> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 2 2007, 08:10 PM~8460075
> *thank you much bro! please post more of others too! this is what he wrote.......
> 
> Well I got my letter of clearance from the Copyright office this morning. I figured I would. I put in for it a week ago. So Now with that done and said I can share my project with you guys.
> 
> Well to catch everyone up to speed. I have measured out all the cuts I needed to move the roof forward 1mm. I like the seating arrangement and decided to keep it at a max and jus' cut and move everything else around it. I measured the doors on my 1:1 Pontiac Coupe to get the dimensions I needed on how much I needed to add to the 300's front doors and how much to shrink the rear area where the back doors used to be.  I added 3/8" to the front door and removed 3/8 of an inch from the rear. I also moved the roof forward to extend the rear trunk lid and give the car an overall better silouette (sp). And I'm still in the process of gluing everything together. So now you are caught up, sit back and enjoy the ride. The next update will! be soon. Enjoy!!
> LINK TO THE "COPYRIGHTED" DESIGN
> *


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 09:53 AM~8463174
> *Had    he  not  seen  these  cars  yet  ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They  have  been  done  and  Complete  for  some  time !  And  like  BIGGS  said  !  Copywirte  On  what  ?  His  pics/  He  could  the  big  wiggs  and  they    gave  him  copywrites????  frist  off  an't  going  to  happen !  1  the  want  paid    and  not  just  a few  bucks    ! THEY  WANT  BIG  MONEY  !  That  1  of  the  reasons    we  dont  get  many  kits !    Cause  the    companys    in  order  to  release  TRADEMARK  and  Copy  wirtes  want  paid !    They  Blame  it  on the  sales  of  kits  ,  cost  of  making  the  molds  !  But  it  really  is    THE  BIG 3  WANT  1,000,000  Just  for the  little  as  stamp on the  bottom  of  the  kit  chassie  that  says  ! @ by fordmotorcompany    Why  you  think  testor  kits  are  $30  for  the  new  charger  !  No way  over  the  phone  would  the  say  !    ITS  OK    COPY  WRITE  IT  !  Unless  homie  coughs    up  some  cash !
> *



those are nice rides! well he has rearranged his words now and claims he only copyrighted the photos.......
i still told him he is full of horse apples. maybe he did sent the papers to Chrysler and they sent him a letter to show that they received his package? i don't understand why he even cared to ask them for copyright on his OWN photos? he also claims that it would be neat if they use his ideas on a new car..... yeah right.....we all know that won't happen.. :uh:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

What is the best glue to use? :dunno: I use the testers glue that is in the orange tube, and it seems like it isnt strong enough. I was just wondering what everyone else uses? thanks!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Aug 3 2007, 01:37 PM~8465447
> *What is the best glue to use? :dunno:  I use the testers glue that is in the orange tube, and it seems like it isnt strong enough. I was just wondering what everyone else uses? thanks!
> *


that shit sucks, try and get some ambroid proweld or tanex 7r? i think it is...


----------



## drnitrus

zap a gap


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8465733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


instead of posting these, start building since u are now carring the MCBA logo :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8465940
> *instead of posting these, start building since u are now carring the MCBA logo  :biggrin:
> *


i am ....... a traing day monte....


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 04:43 PM~8466747
> *i am ....... a traing day monte....
> *


Pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

new ride coming out


----------



## rodburner1974

>"You know the world is going crazy when the best rapper is a white guy, the
>best golfer is a black guy, the tallest guy in the NBA is Chinese, the 
>Swiss
>hold the America's Cup, France is accusing the U.S. of arrogance, Germany
>doesn't want to go to war, and the three most powerful men in America are
>named Bush, Dick, and Colon


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 3 2007, 04:47 PM~8466759
> *new ride coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are the doors gonna be like the charger and cts :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 3 2007, 04:47 PM~8466759
> *new ride coming out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 shaweet!!


----------



## hawkeye1777

wonder if it has a engine.......??? :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it says working siccsor oors.....


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 04:48 PM~8466772
> *>"You know the world is going crazy when the best rapper is a white guy, the
> >best golfer is a black guy, the tallest guy in the NBA is Chinese, the
> >Swiss
> >hold the America's Cup, France is accusing the U.S. of arrogance, Germany
> >doesn't want to go to war, and the three most powerful men in America are
> >named Bush, Dick, and Colon
> *


HAPPIENESS IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER ....

TO BADD THE WORLD IS ROUND!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 3 2007, 05:07 PM~8466858
> *it says working siccsor oors.....
> *


Didn't see that I tend to only read stuff on the right


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 3 2007, 02:36 PM~8465940
> *instead of posting these, start building since u are now carring the MCBA logo  :biggrin:
> *


x2

i keep seein' that and it makes me want to build one ....
anybody build one yet....
cause now-a-days seems like everything i build, someone out there already prolly built 2...


----------



## LowandBeyond

is it me or is this fuckin server a POS the last few days. Every other topic gives me the 5 minute wait. :angry: :angry: Wish they would make us pay to be here and upgrade that junk fucker. :angry:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 05:34 PM~8467005
> *is it me or is this fuckin server a POS the last few days.  Every other topic gives me the 5 minute wait.  :angry:  :angry:    Wish they would make us pay to be here and upgrade that junk fucker.  :angry:
> *



:0


nice avi


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 05:40 PM~8467036
> *:0
> nice avi
> *



was time for a change. I'll change it back later. It gets real confusing without seeing the family guy pimpin on there. :biggrin: 



Anyways back to this fuckin junk ass server. If people had to pay a fee to be here it would help alot. There would be no more people with 10 names. Cut down on the dumbass noobies that have nothing to contribute, upgrade the server and not have error messages.  Fuck I'd pay to be here.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 07:34 PM~8467005
> *is it me or is this fuckin server a POS the last few days.  Every other topic gives me the 5 minute wait.  :angry:  :angry:    Wish they would make us pay to be here and upgrade that junk fucker.  :angry:
> *



not just you, i have been thinking i had a prob....but nothing coming up on my comp.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 05:45 PM~8467071
> *not just you, i have been thinking i had a prob....but nothing coming up on my comp.
> *



seems like its only been the last few days. Shit I went MONTHS b4 this with no problems. You look at the bottom of the main page and there isn't that many people on. :uh: Garys slackin on us.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 07:49 PM~8467093
> *seems like its only been the last few days.  Shit I went MONTHS b4 this with no problems.    You look at the bottom of the main page and there isn't that many people on.  :uh:    Garys slackin on us.
> *



yep same here....just past 3 days maybe. slow as hell and crashes constantly.


----------



## zfelix

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=344958&st=180


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 06:09 PM~8467230
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Yep i just need to find a place near La Puente cause thats where his shop is then i need i find out my transportation


sometimes i just hate being a youngster :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 06:39 PM~8467403
> *Yep i just need to find a place near La Puente cause thats where his shop is then i need i find out my transportation
> sometimes i just hate being a youngster :uh: :uh: :uh:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: you wont be saying that when you get older. You'll be damn, I wish I was 17 again. Trust me. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 06:44 PM~8467434
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  you wont be saying that when you get older.  You'll be damn,  I wish I was 17 again.  Trust me.  :biggrin:
> *



BULLLLLLSHIIITTTTT!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 3 2007, 06:44 PM~8467439
> *BULLLLLLSHIIITTTTT!!!!!!
> *



I'll ask you that question again in about 15 years. I wanna hear your answer then. :biggrin: :biggrin: You'll be like damn, when I was 17 I didn't have any thing to worry about. Now I got this house, these bills, these kids, this and that and something else. I feel tired, I'm sore, I'm looseing my hair and eye sight. I hate my job working my balls off for the man to line his pockets. Ect, Ect. 

I wish I was your age again. Oh the fun back then. No cares in the world. Only cares back then was how many cigs I had and how big my bag was and how much gas is in the car.   now I can't afford either one of the 1st two and the tank stays on E.


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuck this fucking site. 

Crashed more times today then Pokeys crashed cars in his life. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8467473
> *I'll ask you that question again in about 15 years.  I wanna hear your answer then.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    You'll be like damn,  when I was 17 I didn't have any thing to worry about.  Now I got this house,  these bills, these kids, this and that and something else.  I feel tired,  I'm sore,  I'm looseing my hair and eye sight.  I hate my job working my balls off for the man to line his pockets.  Ect, Ect.
> 
> I wish I was your age again.  Oh the fun back then.  No cares in the world.  Only cares back then was how many cigs I had and how big my bag was and how much gas is in the car.      now I can't afford either one of the 1st two and the tank stays on E.
> *




iono man i rather do all that shit than being limited to what i want to do :uh:

shit i was thinkin maybe i can stay at my cuzzins house in pomona which is 20 mins away from the shop then get a car and drive over there but that has its cons also how am i gonna be payin for the gas and registration and what not if i aint gonna be gettin paid which aint no biggie i want to learn for free but it just sucks being in my position the doors are wide open to go learn and im having hella set backs! :uh:

another thing is i can take the bus but i'll prolly get lost LOL!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 06:51 PM~8467473
> *I'll ask you that question again in about 15 years.  I wanna hear your answer then.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    You'll be like damn,  when I was 17 I didn't have any thing to worry about.  Now I got this house,  these bills, these kids, this and that and something else.  I feel tired,  I'm sore,  I'm looseing my hair and eye sight.  I hate my job working my balls off for the man to line his pockets.  Ect, Ect.
> 
> I wish I was your age again.  Oh the fun back then.  No cares in the world.  Only cares back then was how many cigs I had and how big my bag was and how much gas is in the car.      now I can't afford either one of the 1st two and the tank stays on E.
> *


*WELL PUT.....*


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 3 2007, 08:53 PM~8467494
> *fuck this fucking site.
> 
> Crashed more times today then Pokeys crashed cars in his life.  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *





:tears:


----------



## zfelix

But if i get everything figured out its gonna be tight as hell 


Work At The Shop All Week

Saturdays Kickit with Armando 

Sundays Kickit With Biggs And Twinn :cheesy:


LOL! jk :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey GUYS ! I am tring to get the camera set up to do a few lesson in my school topic ! What i done here is took my Magnifing galss and a rubber band and attach it to my camera ! To see if if will clear the vedio a little ! 


I think it will work ! You guys let me know if its a Good deal or not !


----------



## red69chevy

nice job mini i think it works
now you should do a vid without the magnifying glass to see the difference


----------



## rollinoldskoo

locking doors?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:45 PM~8468441
> *Hey  GUYS  !    I  am  tring  to  get  the  camera    set  up  to  do  a  few  lesson in  my  school  topic !    What  i  done  here  is  took  my  Magnifing    galss  and  a  rubber  band  and  attach  it  to  my  camera !    To  see  if  if  will  clear    the    vedio  a  little !
> I  think  it  will  work !    You    guys  let  me  know  if  its  a  Good  deal  or  not !
> 
> 
> *


magnifing glass works good dont it? :biggrin: lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 4 2007, 12:45 AM~8468441
> *Hey  GUYS  !    I  am  tring  to  get  the  camera    set  up  to  do  a  few  lesson in  my  school  topic !    What  i  done  here  is  took  my  Magnifing    galss  and  a  rubber  band  and  attach  it  to  my  camera !    To  see  if  if  will  clear    the    vedio  a  little !
> I  think  it  will  work !    You    guys  let  me  know  if  its  a  Good  deal  or  not !
> 
> 
> *


just dont talk on the next one.. have your girl talk or something :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 4 2007, 12:00 AM~8468531
> *locking doors?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball

yea mini i tlooks good man and damn how far away is the locking doors leason??? :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum

ibought my lil' bro an air brush a few weeks ago butn we cain't get this bitch workin'

we put water in it .still get it goin' ....
any of you who wrkd with this airbrush can help me out would be appreciated..
thanks,
H.H


----------



## holly.hoodlum

----
WATER???









-- -


NOT WORKIN'










--- PSI


----------



## red69chevy

i got mine fixed today,have you used it b4?


----------



## tyhodge07

does air even spray through it?


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by red69chevy+Aug 3 2007, 10:51 PM~8468727-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine fixed today,have you used it b4?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HUH??
> <!--QuoteBegin-didimakeyascream_@Aug 3 2007, 10:55 PM~8468739
> *does air even spray through it?
> *


FUCC NO ..
i ain't got a chance to fucc wit it...

I BOUGHT IT FOR MY LIL' BRO ....


----------



## red69chevy

has he used it yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 01:15 AM~8468798
> *HUH??
> 
> FUCC NO ..
> i ain't got a chance to fucc  wit it...
> 
> I BOUGHT IT FOR MY LIL' BRO ....
> 
> *



Sent you a PM !


----------



## BlitZ

have you tried a different hose? i see a lot of teflon tape...


----------



## rodburner1974

for those that are wanting the new revell merc..... ONE SICK KIT! :0 

REVELL '49 MERC


----------



## rodburner1974

video looks good to me Dave! now i can't wait to see that car done. nice work there man, working stuff is a plus!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 3 2007, 09:01 PM~8468987
> *for those that are wanting the new revell merc..... ONE SICK KIT!  :0
> 
> REVELL '49 MERC
> *



x-2 looked thru the pics and damn...... no wonder amt is going out.... can't wait for their plastic 58 impala and 55 hardtop


----------



## zfelix

the pinstripe decals will be used alot LOL!


----------



## holly.hoodlum

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 3 2007, 11:16 PM~8468804
> *Sent  you  a  PM  !
> *


thanks' bigg dawg got-it goein' .......


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Aug 4 2007, 12:48 AM~8468717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> WATER???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- -
> NOT WORKIN'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --- PSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey Bro I got that same airbrush and it works great for me. One thing tho.....the tip must be on. It will not draw out of the bottle without the little tip that is missing in your picts. Atleast I have never been able to get mint to draw that way. and yes water is good practice with it. if you have a peice of glass or a mirror.....spray water on it and see if you can get it to hang without running. If so you can hang paint on anything. then you just have to learn how ot mix your paint to the right consistonsey<<< spelling???? LOL!!!
If you have more questions about that brush holla, I been using mine for years without fail.

Miloh.


----------



## hawkeye1777

how long has this kit been out?.....i haven't seen it b4, until today at wal mart, so i grabbed it.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 4 2007, 02:57 PM~8471513
> *how long has this kit been out?.....i haven't seen it b4, until today at wal mart, so i grabbed it.....
> 
> *


It was just released a few weeks ago.


----------



## hawkeye1777

its not too detailed, but its a nice kit...that'll be after it finish the coronet, here in a few minutes...lol....had to strip the paint, and my mom wnated it flat black, because we ran out of red....so it's basically solid black except for a little engine detail, adn the rims....lol


----------



## hawkeye1777

...and the chrome


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 4 2007, 03:38 PM~8471686
> *its not too detailed, but its a nice kit...that'll be after it finish the coronet, here in a few minutes...lol....had to strip the paint, and my mom wnated it flat black, because we ran out of red....so it's basically solid black except for a little engine detail, adn the rims....lol
> *



what you talkin??? this kit is extremely detailed, compared to the original issue....


----------



## hawkeye1777

i mean tnot a lot of extras.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 4 2007, 04:30 PM~8471961
> *i mean tnot a lot of extras.....
> *



what you talkin again!!!!

it comes wiht TWO interiors... TWO motors, a whole bunch of cool accessories...

its a nice ass kit, except the funk wheels....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 4 2007, 05:57 PM~8471513
> *how long has this kit been out?.....i haven't seen it b4, until today at wal mart, so i grabbed it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be badass as a rod.. in primer blac with them decals on the side worn out :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

41 chev?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 4 2007, 11:57 AM~8471513
> *how long has this kit been out?.....i haven't seen it b4, until today at wal mart, so i grabbed it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it just came back out..... re-issue of it with extra parts now.... didn't have the visor before....


----------



## Miloh

its a nice ass kit, except the funk wheels....
[/quote]

I 2nd that, Wonder what they was thinking :scrutinize: 

Miloh.


----------



## betoscustoms

$10.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## Pokey

The server is being a BITCH tonight! :angry:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8472807
> *The server is being a BITCH tonight! :angry:
> *


its been that way for the last few days


----------



## hawkeye1777

yea...it's a nice kit, only cost me 11 bucks even.....lol..... already pulled out the cutting tools!!!!

:cheesy: :biggrin: :yes: :yessad:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 4 2007, 09:43 PM~8472807
> *The server is being a BITCH tonight! :angry:
> *


Yes very much so. I can make one or two posts and then I get the boot forever.


----------



## mcloven

how rair is a johan 70s caddy elderadeo


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ugh i was told to put this here......fuck it wont work...anyways.
can someone enlarge my avatar into here bychance?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Aug 4 2007, 09:33 PM~8473493
> *how rair is a johan 70s caddy elderadeo
> *


Just depends on which year you want. That was an annual kit that was also used as a dealer promo. What that means is, they changed the mold every year to coincide with the changes made to the 1:1 cars every year. So the last run on a certain bodystyle is usually the easiest one to find, because alot of them have been reissued. But, the ones before that could never be reissued because the mold was changed every year.

For example. The '70s Eldorado was the fifth generation of the Eldorado, and the 1:1 5th generation was produced from '71 to '78. I don't remember exactly, but I think the last year JoHan made a model/promo of the Eldo was '75 or '76. 

So let's say the last year they made it in plastic was '76. The '71 through '75 models would be the hardest ones to find, since each of them was only made for one year, like the real cars. The '76 would more than likely be easier to find because it was the last year for that generation of the Eldo in plastic, and it was reissued a few times in later years.

This is the same reason why the '71 to '75 Impalas/Caprices are so hard to find, and cost so much more than the '76 Caprice. Because the '71 to '75 models were only made for one year and can never be reissued, whereas the '76, the last year for that bodystyle, has been reissued a couple times.


----------



## red69chevy

why cant the palas be re issued?arent they cast from like a special resin or sumthing?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 4 2007, 09:12 PM~8474461
> *why cant the palas be re issued?arent they cast from like a special resin or sumthing?
> *


i was once told that they just modified the mold every year to updat for the new body..... body changed after 76 so no more mods to the mold.... so basically they tore the mold apart every year till 76


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 5 2007, 02:13 AM~8474470
> *i was once told that they just modified the mold every year to updat for the new body..... body changed after 76 so no more mods to the mold.... so basically they tore the mold apart every year till 76
> *


ya that makes sence then after 76 they said fuck it and kept that mold lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well they didn't make promos or kits of the 77 and after caprice/impalas....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 12:12 AM~8474461
> *why cant the palas be re issued?arent they cast from like a special resin or sumthing?
> *


Um, if you would have READ what I posted, you would have your answer! :uh: 

They can still be made in resin, anything that has ever been made can be casted in resin. What I was trying to say is that you will never see the '71 to '75 be reissued from AMT, or whoever buys the AMT molds. They could possibly back-date them to the '75, or possibly even the '74, but I doubt they would go to the trouble.

We may one day see any of these old Chevy Impalas/Caprices tooled by a different company, which would be KICKASS! Are you listening Revell? (*cough* '72 Impala *cough cough*) 

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 02:47 AM~8474640
> *Um, if you would have READ what I posted, you would have your answer! :uh:
> *


Kinda what I thought.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 5 2007, 12:47 AM~8474640
> *Um, if you would have READ what I posted, you would have your answer! :uh:
> 
> They can still be made in resin, anything that has ever been made can be casted in resin. What I was trying to say is that you will never see the '71 to '75 be reissued from AMT, or whoever buys the AMT molds. They could possibly back-date them to the '75, or possibly even the '74, but I doubt they would go to the trouble.
> 
> We may one day see any of these old Chevy Impalas/Caprices tooled by a different company, which would be KICKASS! Are you listening Revell? (*cough* '72 Impala *cough cough*)
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


If you look at the insides of some of those bodies, you can see where they filled this or that to update it.


----------



## red69chevy

look what i got coming in the mail
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170134222799


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dude you over paid....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 11:26 AM~8476276
> *look what i got coming in the mail
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=170134222799
> *


Damn son, $36 shipped for a '75 Cutlass? You got RAPED! I got one of mine off of The Model Express fo $20 SHIPPED, and I still thought THAT was high! Especially since the second one I got was FREE! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

johan has them for 14.00 plus shippin....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 11:44 AM~8476365
> *johan has them for 14.00 plus shippin....
> *


Yeah, that's how much it was on Model Express. I don't think he has any left though.


----------



## red69chevy

what happened was,
i was gonna get one for 15,but i needed the car asap so i bought that one.then,right after i bid,another one showed up fpr 15 also.then i thouight,o well,im not payin for it and at least i have it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so , you bid with out the intention of paying... ebay is not free you dick....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8476381
> *what happened was,
> i was gonna get one for 15,but i needed the car asap so i bought that one.then,right after i bid,another one showed up fpr 15 also.then i thouight,o well,im not payin for it and at least i have it
> *



Well I just sent seller an email and copies of these post ! Its not right what was done here ! Same shit you guys try to pull over here ! I TAKE IT then never have the cash or for somereason u can't do the trade now ! When someone that wanted it is turned down cause want to BULL SHIT ! 

Alot of people use ebay TOO MAKE A LIVIN ! SO I emailed the seller and stated you bid on his promo with out any care to pay ! 


I wish i know where the other Cutty was posted up at i would go out bid you just to keep you from get 1 for $15.00 ! Or better yet ! I think every time is THENEXTBIGTHING bidding on some thing i contact the seller and let him in on your scheme ! :twak:


----------



## red69chevy

no you guys got the wrong idea what i meant was my mom is buying it for me using her paypal.he IS getting payed so you guys chill cuz we paid last night


----------



## BlitZ

Is Testors contour putty any good?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i use it on some of my builds, the last two tubes have literally blown the bottom out on me, so i dont use it much...shitty tubes.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 10:33 AM~8476922
> *no you guys got the wrong idea what i meant was my mom is buying it for me using her paypal.he IS getting payed so you guys chill cuz we paid last night
> *




bitch better have my money!!!!!








:0 




jk, i got mine for $22 shipped.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 5 2007, 06:03 PM~8478508
> *Is Testors contour putty any good?
> *


use bondo its 2 part and dont shrink near as much....


----------



## BlitZ

ModelTech told me to use one called Evercoat Metal GLaze. heres a pic


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Aug 5 2007, 03:08 PM~8476805-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well  I  just  sent  seller  an  email  and  copies  of  these  post !  Its  not  right  what  was  done  here  !    Same  shit    you  guys  try  to  pull over  here  !  I  TAKE  IT    then    never  have  the  cash    or  for  somereason  u  can't  do  the trade  now  !  When  someone that  wanted  it  is  turned  down  cause  want  to  BULL  SHIT !
> 
> Alot  of  people  use  ebay  TOO  MAKE  A  LIVIN  !    SO    I  emailed  the  seller  and  stated  you    bid  on  his  promo  with  out  any  care  to  pay  !
> I  wish  i  know  where  the  other  Cutty    was  posted  up  at    i  would  go  out  bid  you    just  to keep  you  from  get  1  for  $15.00  !  Or  better  yet  !  I  think    every time  is  THENEXTBIGTHING    bidding  on  some thing  i  contact  the  seller    and  let  him  in  on  your    scheme !  :twak:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dang feel like an ass now huh? :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red69chevy_@Aug 5 2007, 03:33 PM~8476922
> *no you guys got the wrong idea what i meant was my mom is buying it for me using her paypal.he IS getting payed so you guys chill cuz we paid last night
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

fukkin nice weather... i gots the itch to paint..... be back laters guys.....


----------



## BlitZ

I was gonna paint today but its too windy and cold outside...


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 5 2007, 10:11 PM~8479415
> *I was gonna paint today but its too windy and cold outside...
> *


I wish it was cold here, right now at 10:14pm it's 89 degrees.


----------



## BlitZ

its 8:23 59 degrees


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a pic of my indoor/outdoor thermometer this mornin....


----------



## BigPoppa

bunch of old mags for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354954


----------



## zfelix

ONLY 100 :uh:


----------



## rodburner1974

anybody have a link to a site that shows and is dedicated to pattern paint jobs? i am looking for inspiration, not to bit anything....of course i am sure what i am doing has been done a million times. thanks in advance.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 02:07 AM~8482041
> *anybody have a link to a site that shows and is dedicated to pattern paint jobs? i am looking for inspiration, not to bit anything....of course i am sure what i am doing has been done a million times. thanks in advance.
> *


look around in the Paint forum maybe?


----------



## zfelix

look in the lifestyles cc fourms and the levi fourms and leos street life lancaster fourm


all of them are under post your rides here on layitlow get ta lookin


----------



## rodburner1974

it's been at least four years since i built a low and when i was building them they didn't have the tires made by Pegasus like they do today.
seems the rim size has changed too.

what rims fit into the 520 series? #1016

i have tried AMT which seems to fit.....but most are sticking out too far around the bead and if i trimmed the lip of rim off.....you would see bare plastic which i don't like. 

any advice or knowledge?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Aug 6 2007, 09:09 AM~8482560-->
> 
> 
> 
> look around in the Paint forum maybe?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i guess i never look at anything else on here, thanks i will check there lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zfelix78caddy_@Aug 6 2007, 09:30 AM~8482625
> *look in the lifestyles cc fourms and the levi fourms and leos street life lancaster fourm
> all of them are under post your rides here on layitlow get ta lookin
> *



k will do some more searching. thanks


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 6 2007, 11:48 AM~8483532
> *it's been at least four years since i built a low and when i was building them they didn't have the tires made by Pegasus like they do today.
> seems the rim size has changed too.
> 
> what rims fit into the 520 series? #1016
> 
> i have tried AMT which seems to fit.....but most are sticking out too far around the bead and if i trimmed the lip of rim off.....you would see bare plastic which i don't like.
> 
> any advice or knowledge?
> *


push it a litte further the other way it will stick out but it most likely will be hidden.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 6 2007, 11:55 AM~8483610
> *push it a litte further the other way it will stick out but it most likely will be hidden.
> *



yeah i tried it all ways i could without cutting the rim to push in further. almost all rims stick out too much and the outer edge of the rim "almost" over laps onto the white wall.


----------



## lonnie

started a new prodject today got it painted forgot and left it outside 105 today


----------



## drnitrus

I'm sure you wont do that again


----------



## lonnie

nope make some body a demo car now LOL


----------



## 408models

damn that sucks


----------



## lonnie

lucky i got another one LOL


----------



## rodburner1974

at least the paint job looks good :0


----------



## lonnie

anybody want a nice candy painted 64 mint just alittle body damageLOL :roflmao:


----------



## 408models




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2007, 02:17 PM~8485840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i LOVE that... now i gotta build it....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 6 2007, 03:29 PM~8485422
> *started a new prodject today got it painted forgot and left it outside 105 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 you can fix that,just needs a lil heat from a lighter :biggrin: lol


----------



## BlitZ

I'm gonna be building a frame for my HiLux. I have to make some bends for the front should i just heat them up and bend or what?


----------



## spikekid999

thats what i do but dont put to much heat to it else itll be all fucked up


----------



## BlitZ

ok cool thanks, need to get this one to lay frame. its the lifted HiLux kit...


----------



## red69chevy

MY DADDYS OLD BEEMER,97 528i ON 17" MOMO RIMS


----------



## BlitZ

Looks good, just needs the windows tinted...


----------



## red69chevy

they were, he did them hisself so it isnt really that dark.
but he dont have it nomore cuz he got in a wreck so he took the pics b4 he sold it for 2 g's.
notice how the pic is on the drivers side from the front becuz the rear passenger door was MESSED UP we couldnt even open it.
but I MISS THE CAR ALOT


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Aug 6 2007, 01:29 PM~8485422
> *started a new prodject today got it painted forgot and left it outside 105 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OUCH!


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 7 2007, 11:19 AM~8493589
> *OUCH!
> *


LOL i was going down the highway and fliped it :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

ouch x!


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 12:27 AM~8491094
> *MY DADDYS OLD BEEMER,97 528i ON 17" MOMO RIMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My brother had one like this when he was in England until he got rear ended by a Range Rover. They are extremely nice cars.


----------



## spikekid999

itll buff out lol


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 7 2007, 11:27 AM~8493661
> *My brother had one like this when he was in England until he got rear ended by a Range Rover. They are extremely nice cars.
> *


ya but he REALLY upgraded when we went to chi town and bought a 740il and put 20s on it!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so i open the inbox and see this....



> *Hello,
> Thanks for your mail. am Saviour from Mexico , i could have love to come and see te item at your place but am presently in race training. I'm interested in buying ( GOLF CART ) and i agreed with your offer, so get back to me with your information which the money order or cashier check will be issue on..  Perharps, i  have a shipping company who will be picking it up as soon as we seal up the deal and consider it  sold to me....Moreso, i want you to note that the check will get to you much more to the asking price mainly because of the shipping thatrequired, As soon as you  acknowledge the clearance of the check, you deduct your $200. and send the balance to the shipping company for immediate pick up of your goods as well as other goods in  several locations.. Perharps,funds has to be cleared and confirmed by the bank before collections.  I will also compensate you extra $10 to remove the advert from the internet and consider it sold to me..... So if this is okay by
> you get back to me with your information below:
> Full name:
> Address:
> City:
> State:
> Zip code:
> Phone number:
> I await to hear back from you on the details so that i can
> instruct my clinet to issue you the payment.
> Thanks. *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## red69chevy

?im lost,who iz that from on lil??????


----------



## red69chevy

hey mini,can you post some pics of ur 66?i need some motivation and ur the one to go to for that
i admire the red one you built seein that a 66 is my dream car


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 6 2007, 04:17 PM~8485840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



whoa who makes a 22in whitewall ?? 

:thumbsup: that looks sick :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:28 PM~8494890
> *hey mini,can you post some pics of ur 66?i need some motivation and ur the one to go to for that
> i admire the red one you built seein that a 66 is my dream car
> *


66 is your dream ride then why to you go from 88mcl to red69chevy! 


You should of just made 1 name 66lickreddicks ! Or something along that line instead of have 2 names with no meaning!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 01:25 PM~8494862
> *?im lost,who iz that from on lil??????
> *


dumbass its one of those nigerian scams....


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 7 2007, 12:01 PM~8494639
> *so i open the inbox and see this....
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


*SCAM!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## red69chevy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 01:46 PM~8495072
> *66  is  your  dream  ride    then  why  to  you  go from  88mcl  to  red69chevy!
> You  should  of  just  made  1  name  66lickreddicks !  Or  something  along  that  line  instead  of  have  2  names  with  no  meaning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey man can we just squash the beef and hatred?and a 88mcls is my other dream car!and i have a red69chevy!


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 01:46 PM~8495072
> *66  is  your  dream  ride    then  why  to  you  go from  88mcl  to  red69chevy!
> You  should  of  just  made  1  name  66lickreddicks !  Or  something  along  that  line  instead  of  have  2  names  with  no  meaning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 i never seen this b4.... CLEAN!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 03:56 PM~8495170
> *hey man can we just squash the beef and hatred?and a 88mcls is my other dream car!and i have a red69chevy!
> 
> *



ITS JOKES YOUNG BLOOD ! 


If it was me hating on you fool i wanted of shown the pics for you !


----------



## red69chevy

ok so are we cool or not?i want to be friends


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 7 2007, 02:02 PM~8495237
> *ok so are we cool or not?i want to be friends
> *



hes just fuckin witch ya fool... just dont take the jokes so ofensive bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 7 2007, 03:53 PM~8495131
> *dumbass its one of those nigerian scams....
> *



HEY DOUBLE DUMDASS ! READ THE POST AGAIN FOOL ! 


The dude is from MEXICO ! Its in the frist sentence of your post !


----------



## hawkeye1777

would anyone be up for a month long hopper/dancer build off.........start it after the all out?


----------



## lonnie

now that might take a little longer LOL


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 7 2007, 02:21 PM~8495458
> *
> HEY  DOUBLE  DUMDASS !    READ  THE  POST  AGAIN  FOOL !
> The  dude  is  from  MEXICO  !    Its  in the  frist  sentence  of  your  post !
> *



mexicans, ngerians, irianians, canadians...there all the same to me....


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 7 2007, 03:46 PM~8495676
> *would anyone be up for a month long hopper/dancer build off.........start it after the all out?
> *


I'm game.... :nicoderm:


----------



## zfelix

I JUST WANNA SPEAK MY MIND RIGHT NOW


THERE IS TO MAANY BUILD OFFS GOING ON RIGHT NOW CHILL THE FUCK OUT!!!!! :biggrin:


JUST TO NAME THEM

ALL OUT BUILD OFF

PAINT OFF

WAGON GUY AND BOB

BIGGS AND YAYO


THEN WE GOT SHIT LIKE THE 64 BUILD OFF

HOPPER DANCER BUILD OFF

MINIDREAMS AND LOWRIDER MODELS BUILD OFF WHICH THEY DIDNT EVEN AGREE ON SOME GUY JUST PICKED THEM AND PRACTICALLY TOLD THEM TO BUILD AGAINST EACHOTHER IF I KNEW THIS SHIT WAS GONNA HAPPEN I WOULD HAVE NEVER STARTED THE PAINT CHALLENGE :uh:


----------



## hawkeye1777

hopper/dancer build off starts after the all out,m and i think most of teh buildoffs going on end soon


----------



## phatras

IM doing my own build off.. Its called the "I'm not ganna build shit cause its hotter then a mofo here and im lazy build off".. If ya wanna try your luck against me bring it on.. I already have my ass print worn into the couch in front of the ac and a cold beer..


----------



## BODINE

what size styrene and metal rod do i need for hinges, and where to get it ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 7 2007, 10:30 PM~8500235
> *what size styrene and metal rod do i need for hinges, and where to get it ?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 8-Ball

personally i dont know what everyone else uses but i am using paper slips right now on my new project but i would also like to kno what some of the others on here use


----------



## old low&slo

hey phatras I am with you on sittin in front of the ac with a cold beer !!!!
my kind of guy !!!!
yeah guys help a brother out with the doors !!!!
what thickness styrene do you use when you cut the doors to get the depth between the door outer and inner panel and what do you use for hinges .
I want to cut some doors but am kind of skeert on that part of it !!!
there are not any tutorials on that part of doing doors.
so if you gentleman could be so kind as to give us a clue it would be awesome !!!
thanks in advance


----------



## Miloh

Hey Guys:
I use brass tube and metal rod. It is usualy in a bin at the hobby store and I can't remember the name of right now. The brass is really light and the little bitty rod is very stiff and will hold up any plastic door and it's all smaller than you could ever do with styrene.
Just a thought.

Miloh.


----------



## BiggC

Here's a very basic how too on hinges I did awhile back. Second post down, gives what I use and how I do mine.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=304135&st=20


----------



## 408models

*ANY ONE GOT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH THE PINK 62 HT ON THE COVER CALLED GUNS & ROSES FROM EASTSIDE C.C.???*


----------



## lonnie

yes sir


----------



## wagonguy

WTF is wrong with my BMF?

all those little squiggly lines that are on it, are all cracked, when i go to pull it off, those lines seperate.... whats wrong? i think i need to buy some new BMF... ive had this one for 2 years LOL


----------



## drnitrus

ive bought new sheets with that crap

its such a pain when you need a long peice


----------



## 63 ridah

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 8 2007, 01:14 PM~8503430
> *ANY ONE GOT THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WITH THE PINK 62 HT ON THE COVER CALLED GUNS & ROSES FROM EASTSIDE C.C.???
> *


yeah :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Aug 8 2007, 10:34 AM~8503567
> *yeah :biggrin:
> *



did you forget about our challenge????? :angry:


----------



## EVIL C

Have anybody use this kind of resin ? It by mirco mark .Is is any good?


----------



## 8-Ball




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Aug 8 2007, 11:02 AM~8503797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## old low&slo

hey Bigg C
thanks for the tutorial link on door hinges !!!
perfect. just want I needed thanks !!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 7 2007, 10:55 PM~8499174
> *IM doing my own build off.. Its called the "I'm not ganna build shit cause its hotter then a mofo here and im lazy build off".. If ya wanna try your luck against me bring it on.. I already have my ass print worn into the couch in front of the ac and a cold beer..
> *



:roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777

i had an idea....i think we should PIN all of the build offs, until the are finished....or atleast post all of the links in the FAQ section....


Hawkeye


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Aug 8 2007, 01:49 PM~8504189
> *hey Bigg C
> thanks for the tutorial link on door hinges !!!
> perfect. just want I needed thanks !!!
> *


No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## johnnyhop

just upload my video of my monti dancer to myspace. heres the link check it out http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=13091061


----------



## red69chevy

u guys how do you use string to cut trunk lids off?


----------



## red69chevy

this is what i like to see
20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: red69chevy, Waco, Project59, maddhopper, hawkeye1777, OJ Hydraulics, DA_SQUID, ramerr, lonnie, base905, CHOSEN101, johnnyhop, ShowRodFreak, BiggDeee, adidas22, vengence, ElRafa, eric64impala


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 05:50 PM~8506917
> *this is what i like to see
> 20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: red69chevy, Waco, Project59, maddhopper, hawkeye1777, OJ Hydraulics, DA_SQUID, ramerr, lonnie, base905, CHOSEN101, johnnyhop, ShowRodFreak, BiggDeee, adidas22, vengence, ElRafa, eric64impala
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 8 2007, 06:50 PM~8506917
> *this is what i like to see
> 20 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: red69chevy, Waco, Project59, maddhopper, hawkeye1777, OJ Hydraulics, DA_SQUID, ramerr, lonnie, base905, CHOSEN101, johnnyhop, ShowRodFreak, BiggDeee, adidas22, vengence, ElRafa, eric64impala
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop




----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 8 2007, 07:09 PM~8507023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^lol nutin bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 07:29 AM~8503540
> *ive bought new sheets with that crap
> 
> its such a pain when you need a long peice
> *


are they made in china now???


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 8 2007, 10:29 AM~8503540
> *ive bought new sheets with that crap
> 
> its such a pain when you need a long peice
> *


The last 2 sheets I bought were like that. Pisses me off!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 8 2007, 08:32 PM~8507189
> *are they made in china now???
> *



LOL!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Can you say?? do not fold, spindle or mutealate...........Damit wheres the spell check??


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 8 2007, 05:34 AM~8501492
> *Here's a very basic how too on hinges I did awhile back. Second post down, gives what I use and how I do mine.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=304135&st=20
> *


thanks ,,i looked for it couldnt remember who did it ,,,


----------



## Miloh

Anybody want to guess??? Just for fun of course.


Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

from your surgery?


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 8 2007, 08:44 PM~8507919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody want to guess??? Just for fun of course.
> Miloh.
> *


makin hinges...no thats not it


----------



## Miloh

Dam that was quick. I was just cleaning up the model room and found them. Don't know why I have them???? Can't remember a dam thing from that week LOL!!!!! Probably for the best that I don't remember from what the family says.


Miloh.


----------



## red69chevy

for some reason i seem to have my camera with me everywhere i go,
lika at a wreack scene.LOOK AT THE DOOR!








and a pic of my dads car in sedellia,mo








i also saw like an 84 monte sittin there so i snapped a pic








and a sportbike when i was gettin my haircut


----------



## rodburner1974

anybody get one of them Dodge L-700 kits yet? if so let me know if you got one at Walmart....i am scoping but not paying ebay prices :uh:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 9 2007, 04:20 AM~8510497
> *anybody get one of them Dodge L-700 kits yet? if so let me know if you got one at Walmart....i am scoping but not paying ebay prices  :uh:
> *


 Has it been reissued and stocked at wal mart?? I have not been to the model section in a while so I don't know if it's here or not. I'd sure like to have one in my collection.

http://cgi.ebay.com/IMC-DODGE-L-700-TILT-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

Check this one BoB.


----------



## Miloh

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Can't get that link to work but just search Dodge l-700. there is one on there a $4.99 and only got a day to go.

Miloh.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Aug 9 2007, 04:35 AM~8510632
> *Has it been reissued and stocked at wal mart?? I have not been to the model section in a while so I don't know if it's here or not. I'd sure like to have one in my collection.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/IMC-DODGE-L-700-TILT-C...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Check this one BoB.
> *


Yup, I saw it at WalMart a couple of days ago. The truck, flatbed trailer, and '40 Ford Coupe for $25!!! They also had some new slots for more Lindberg kits, but they weren't stocked yet.


----------



## Pokey

Lindberg has alot of kits being rereleased. I can't wait to get my hands on the '66 Chevelle, '67 442 W30, and the '53 Crown Victoria, because I didn't get a chance to pick them up the last time they were released.

Might have to pick up a few more '61 Impalas, and a '49 Ford Tudor too! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyhop

jsut bought to of these









and one of these









anyone got any ideas


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 8 2007, 12:46 PM~8503667
> *Have anybody use this kind of resin  ? It by mirco mark .Is is any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anybody :dunno:


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 07:01 AM~8510667
> *Yup, I saw it at WalMart a couple of days ago. The truck, flatbed trailer, and '40 Ford Coupe for $25!!! They also had some new slots for more Lindberg kits, but they weren't stocked yet.
> *


 WOW....I got to get to the Wal-Market and see what's up.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 05:23 AM~8510715
> *jsut bought to of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone got any ideas
> *


The van is cool. But, with the S-10, the only thing it's good for is a toy, it's junk!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 05:01 AM~8510667
> *Yup, I saw it at WalMart a couple of days ago. The truck, flatbed trailer, and '40 Ford Coupe for $25!!! They also had some new slots for more Lindberg kits, but they weren't stocked yet.
> *


One of the club members brought it to the meeting last month. Cool looking kit, but the 40 Ford is pretty dated looking compared to the Revell one. Nice combo though, good price.


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 05:56 AM~8510797
> *The van is cool. But, with the S-10, the only thing it's good for is a toy, it's junk!
> *


i was thinking of taking the hopping/bed lift mechinism out of the s10 and puttin my own hydros in it. and as for the van i'm gonna make one of the two i bought and rc with more features.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 06:36 AM~8510929
> *i was thinking of taking the hopping/bed lift mechinism out of the s10 and puttin my own hydros in it. and as for the van i'm gonna make one of the two i bought and rc with more features.
> *


You'd be better off using the Revell S-10. The body on that one you bought looks goofy.


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 06:41 AM~8510962
> *You'd be better off using the Revell S-10. The body on that one you bought looks goofy.
> *


true but i cant find a revell s10 but the hobby store near me has an amt s10 that looks like the newer ones.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 06:47 AM~8510982
> *true but i cant find a revell s10 but the hobby store near me has an amt s10 that looks like the newer ones.
> *


I'd suggest picking up the AMT, it's a DAMN GOOD kit!


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 06:51 AM~8511000
> *I'd suggest picking up the AMT, it's a DAMN GOOD kit!
> *


ok thanks pokey. is the lindberg 62 impala kit a good kit to buy?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 06:52 AM~8511007
> *ok thanks pokey. is the lindberg 62 impala kit a good kit to buy?
> *


You mean the '61 right?

Hell yeah, the '61 is a very good kit!


----------



## johnnyhop

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 9 2007, 06:54 AM~8511018
> *You mean the '61 right?
> 
> Hell yeah, the '61 is a very good kit!
> *


ok thanks hobby ri the store near me has that one for 10 bucks i'm gonna pick it up today when i get out of work.lol i'm on LIL at work.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Aug 9 2007, 07:52 AM~8511007
> *ok thanks pokey. is the lindberg 62 impala kit a good kit to buy?
> *



awesome kit bro!! i got 2 61 hardtops and 2 61 verts!!


----------



## twinn

ANY ONE TALKED TO holly.hoodlum? BEEN GONE FOR A WHILE NEED TO TALK TO HIM


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Someone wanted to know if Ryan was on Vacation ??????

YES



http://www.scalelows.com/products.html


----------



## DA_SQUID

WHO MADE THAT CAR INTO A CUTLESS?? THEY TURNED IT FROM A MOTNE OR A CUTLESS WHO EVER DID THAT CAN U PLZ PM ME


----------



## mcloven

anyone go look at my models


----------



## 408models

CHECK OUT THIS SPLIT HOOD, HE DOESN'T MOVE IT MUCH.


----------



## shrekinacutty

anyone know were i can find a spray can of the color called corona cream?? og color for 61 chevys


----------



## shrekinacutty

anyone??


----------



## red69chevy

what color is that honda?thats the color im looking for!
btw what does candy orange look like?
and can someone post a car that they painted with duplicolor metalspeck orange,or burnt copper?


----------



## red69chevy

and whats the cheapest i can get candy orange?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 11:56 PM~8518049
> *and whats the cheapest i can get candy orange?
> *




Cheapest i can get it for is 24.65 for 2 onces ! Its a thick dye ! You to mix it with other chemicals Which cost more as well ! 

In order to get REAL HOK i pay about 45.00 to get a pint spray able ! 










this is the candy orange DYE i have ! Its over a platium base ! ( VERY TINY FLAKES ! 


The stuff BIGGS use's is from BLACK GOLD out of Texas ! Its HOK candy consetrate ! i think its 17.00 a 1/2 once ! And i think you still need the other stuff to mak it spray able !


----------



## BlitZ

I think i saw duplicolor's metalcast in an orange. had a candy look to it...


----------



## red69chevy

yea thats what im looking for and ehat i might get tomorrow,but i want to be sure first!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BlitZ+Aug 9 2007, 10:43 PM~8518514-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think i saw duplicolor's metalcast in an orange. had a candy look to it...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 11:30 PM~8518782
> *yea thats what im looking for and ehat i might get tomorrow,but i want to be sure first!
> *



Look in "in the lab with Dr.nitrus" He just painted a charger with metal specks orange.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 9 2007, 10:38 PM~8518476
> *Cheapest    i  can  get  it  for    is  24.65    for  2  onces  !  Its  a  thick  dye  !    You  to  mix it  with    other  chemicals    Which  cost  more  as  well !
> 
> In  order  to get  REAL  HOK  i  pay  about  45.00  to  get  a  pint  spray  able  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this  is  the  candy  orange  DYE    i have  !    Its  over  a  platium    base  !  ( VERY TINY  FLAKES !
> The  stuff  BIGGS  use's  is  from  BLACK  GOLD  out of  Texas !  Its HOK  candy  consetrate  !  i  think  its    17.00  a  1/2 once  !  And  i think  you  still  need  the  other  stuff  to  mak  it  spray  able !  *


ALL U NEED IS TO THIN IT THAT'S ALL.. 5 BUCK'S AN OUNCE.  AND THAT SHIT DRYS IN MIN.


----------



## red69chevy

is doc talkin bout THIS is some duplicolor?








but n e way if the metal spec is all i get then how do i fade it to a darker color to the bottom?








(well you ghet the idea)


----------



## tyhodge07

whys there like 100's of topics from back in the day back on the front page :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:54 PM~8518024
> *what color is that honda?thats the color im looking for!
> btw what does candy orange look like?
> and can someone post a car that they painted with duplicolor metalspeck orange,or burnt copper?
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 9 2007, 10:42 PM~8518843
> *but n e way if the metal spec is all i get then how do i fade it to a darker color to the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well you ghet the idea)
> *


LIKE THIS?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

damn.... thats crazy......


----------



## red69chevy

yes and no, i mean a darker color orange like its light orange on top of the car,then fade to the bottom where its darker orange


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:54 AM~8519302
> *yes and no, i mean a darker color orange like its light orange on top of the car,then fade to the bottom where its darker orange
> *



red on bottom, orange on top then kandy orange the whole thing.


----------



## red69chevy

oooooooooo so is duplicolor's orange transparent? if so i could have:

1]primer
2]basecoat [silver]
3]duplicolor metallic red on bottom half?
4]then metalspeck orange?
5] candy-transparent orange?
is this right?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 01:58 AM~8519317
> *oooooooooo so is duplicolor's orange transparent? if so i could have:
> 
> 1]primer
> 2]basecoat [silver]
> 3]duplicolor metallic red on bottom half?
> 4]then metalspeck orange?
> is this right?
> *




no its not transparent. :uh: Its flaked out. 
1 primer
2 don't need. The metal specks is the base. No need for silver. 
3&4 yes. Might want to do it the other way around. orange then the red. Paint the whole thing orange then tape off and do the bottom half red. 
5 then candy coat it with TRANSPARENT orange. Dupli-color Metal cast is tranparent.


----------



## red69chevy

YA THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN,:
DO ORANGE FIRST SINCE A MAJORITY OF THE CAR WILL BE THAT COLOR LOL
THANKS BIG DAWG


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 02:04 AM~8519333
> *YA THATS WHAT I WAS THINKIN,:
> DO ORANGE FIRST SINCE A MAJORITY OF THE CAR WILL BE THAT COLOR LOL
> THANKS BIG DAWG
> *




not only that, its going to be harder to cover red with orange then to cover orange with red. Both colors will be darker if you did it the way you was talking.


----------



## southside groovin

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :angry: i almost got sum work done tonight :ugh: damn non labeled duplicolor cans


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 02:16 AM~8519356
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. :angry: i almost got sum work done tonight :ugh: damn non labeled duplicolor cans
> *



LOL. Been there done that.  :angry:


----------



## southside groovin

dammit. i was gonna primer the 64 tonight and put it in basecoat. wifey found a can of "primer" in the driveway last weekend. got the body all ready to spray, went outside, and sprayed sum on the concrete just to clear the nozzle and it was white. fuck the angry smiley, wheres the pissed the fuck off smiley?


----------



## LowandBeyond

go get some primer. :cheesy:


----------



## southside groovin

no money til payday b/c im buyin a parts van this weekend
damn expensive ass duplicolor lmao


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 12:21 AM~8519007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



COLOR COMBO IS SICK!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2007, 02:39 AM~8519390
> *no money til payday b/c im buyin a parts van this weekend
> damn expensive ass duplicolor lmao
> *



thought you already bought that? How many cars you need anyways?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by red69chevy+Aug 10 2007, 01:42 AM~8518843-->
> 
> 
> 
> is doc talkin bout THIS is some duplicolor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but n e way if the metal spec is all i get then how do i fade it to a darker color to the bottom?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (well you ghet the idea)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LowandBeyond_@Aug 10 2007, 04:02 AM~8519325
> *no its not transparent.  :uh:  Its flaked out.
> 1 primer
> 2  don't need.  The metal specks is the base.  No need for silver.
> 3&4 yes.  Might want to do it the other way around.  orange then the red.  Paint the whole thing orange then tape off and do the bottom half red.
> 5 then candy coat it with TRANSPARENT orange. Dupli-color  Metal cast is tranparent.
> *


yep yep i would go with 
1. duplicolor primer
2. duplicolor metal specs orange on the whole car
3. duplicolor metal specs red just along the bottom half
4. duplicolor metalcast orange over the whole car
5. clear (maybe that testors high gloss shit)


----------



## ElRafa

Damm rollin that caddy is comin out nice I likes the color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy

hey everyone i thought of something.
how about the layitlow model section crew set a goal to get 1000 pages in randumb shit?if everyone agrees on it,didi,its time for you to step ur post whoring up!LOL!


----------



## mcloven

post whoring party


----------



## red69chevy

yup


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 10:26 AM~8521420
> *hey everyone i thought of something.
> how about the layitlow model section crew set a goal to get 1000 pages in randumb shit?
> *


Why? The only thing that would accomplish is crashing the server, and pissing me off.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 12:26 PM~8521420
> *hey everyone i thought of something.
> how about the layitlow model section crew set a goal to get 1000 pages in randumb shit?if everyone agrees on it,didi,its time for you to step ur post whoring up!LOL!
> *


:uh: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :loco:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 07:26 AM~8521420
> *hey everyone i thought of something.
> how about the layitlow model section crew set a goal to get 1000 pages in randumb shit?if everyone agrees on it,didi,its time for you to step ur post whoring up!LOL!
> *



or how about we all go build!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 10 2007, 11:21 AM~8521888
> *or how about we all go build!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE

i jst been cleaning garage and work area :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mmmmm a microwave....


----------



## BODINE

i read on here its good to use to dry them NOT plugged in just to sit in there dust free so i got brand new one free from work


----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYONE ?? CORONA CREAM CAME ON 61 IMPALAS OF THE FACTORY ??


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 10 2007, 12:54 AM~8519302
> *yes and no, i mean a darker color orange like its light orange on top of the car,then fade to the bottom where its darker orange
> *


LIKE THIS


----------



## red69chevy

yup


----------



## txhardhittaz

Would using the chrome front end from the donk caddy look ok to lock up the front or would it not look realistic?If anyone has used it before could they post some pics,thanks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

somebody should build this......


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8525249
> *somebody should build this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tried its too complicated and lights would be a bitch to track down


----------



## mcloven

wtf


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 10 2007, 07:48 PM~8525249
> *somebody should build this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Aoshima sells kits like that...


----------



## BlitZ

What brand glue does everyone use? whats the strongest kind?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 10 2007, 11:04 PM~8525763
> *Aoshima sells kits like that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man i was HLJ and couldn't find them ! LOL ! They had the rig out as a delivery truck about 3 yrs ago ! But never seen it in the states !


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 10 2007, 11:05 PM~8525775
> *What brand glue does everyone use? whats the strongest kind?
> *


I use Maxi-Cure Thick super glue with Insta-Set accelerator. Works great and you don't have to wait for it to dry and it holds pretty good. :biggrin: I sometimes use Testors black bottle glue, but not to much.


----------



## BlitZ

i'm using testors for the frame i'm building and it sux.


----------



## BigPoppa

I did a double take on this one. I thought you had a 10 foot helmet in the corner



> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 10 2007, 11:27 AM~8521938
> *i jst been cleaning garage and work area :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 10 2007, 10:12 PM~8526166
> *I did a double take on this one.  I thought you had a 10 foot helmet in the corner
> *


well it is like 2 1/2 -3 feet in diameter :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 10 2007, 12:19 PM~8522357
> *ANYONE ?? CORONA CREAM CAME ON 61 IMPALAS OF THE FACTORY ??
> *


yes


----------



## tyhodge07

ANYONE WANNA BUY MY BRAND NEW MINI-T RTR (THEY DONT COME RTR WITH THE RECHARGEABLE BATT.. I GOT ALL THAT SHIT) JUST GOT IT AND NEED TO GET RID OF IT  LOL


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8526498
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY MY BRAND NEW MINI-T RTR (THEY DONT COME RTR WITH THE RECHARGEABLE BATT.. I GOT ALL THAT SHIT) JUST GOT IT AND NEED TO GET RID OF IT  LOL
> *


how much ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 10 2007, 11:02 PM~8526498
> *ANYONE WANNA BUY MY BRAND NEW MINI-T RTR (THEY DONT COME RTR WITH THE RECHARGEABLE BATT.. I GOT ALL THAT SHIT) JUST GOT IT AND NEED TO GET RID OF IT  LOL
> *


10.00 shipped :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 11 2007, 02:09 AM~8526536
> *10.00 shipped :0
> *


:no: 120 shipped.. just spent over 130 for it all.. brand spankin new  got box, manuals, everything.. even the plastic pieces :biggrin: i ifigure shipping is gonna be about 15, so car 105 and the rest.. i paid over 105 after tax just for the car


----------



## BODINE

just got back from my sons football game they won 21-0.......in just 1/2 the game then they cancelled the other half and all other game cuz it is 100* outside and heat index 110


----------



## iced

yo homie i'm back ah question could i fix this car 



























the iphone take big and ugly pictures


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by iced_@Aug 11 2007, 02:19 PM~8529736
> *yo homie i'm back ah question could i fix this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the iphone take big and ugly pictures
> *


could you?


----------



## tyhodge07

resize the dame pics :uh:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Um thiz really stupid question but I wuz wonderin.. Um lets say sum persons wuz ask yal if yal know who Oj Hydraulcs from layitlow iz would yall know that iz off tha top of yall heads or have to think about it??


----------



## tyhodge07

id say WHO? :dunno: naa i dont know that dude.. who is IT? ahh well.. thats cool.. so whats up with tomorrow :biggrin: thats what id say :roflmao:


----------



## erase one

I'm baaaaack.

I took a complete break from model building to dedicate all of my time to my career as a tattooist. Shit's been crasy but now I've got some more time on my hands and I plan on getting back into building.


----------



## DoUgH

look what happens when I get bored building lol, think i should maybe get out more


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2007, 07:30 AM~8533720
> *look what happens when I get bored building lol, think i should maybe get out more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN.... that would be perfect in a 1/12th scale lowrider.... what you make thenm out of?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 12 2007, 04:09 AM~8533520
> *I'm baaaaack.
> 
> I took a complete break from model building to dedicate all of my time to my career as a tattooist. Shit's been crasy but now I've got some more time on my hands and I plan on getting back into building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey bro, good to see ya again! We missed ya!

You still working on that '58 Caddy?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 12 2007, 07:09 AM~8533520
> *I'm baaaaack.
> 
> I took a complete break from model building to dedicate all of my time to my career as a tattooist. Shit's been crasy but now I've got some more time on my hands and I plan on getting back into building.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:nono: you got wont stop :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 12 2007, 06:09 AM~8533520
> *I'm baaaaack.
> 
> I took a complete break from model building to dedicate all of my time to my career as a tattooist. Shit's been crasy but now I've got some more time on my hands and I plan on getting back into building.
> 
> 
> *



Welcome back Bro!! Yeah hows the '59 Hearse coming?


----------



## erase one

Ha, those aren't mine. That's a tat I did on my bro's knuckles, I figured it made sense. Nah I haven't done shit, my models have been in storage. I keep getting the urge to get them out but just couldn't find the time. All about getting those $$$$. :biggrin:


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Aug 10 2007, 09:25 PM~8525071
> *Would using the chrome front end from the donk caddy look ok to lock up the front or would it not look realistic?If anyone has used it before could they post some pics,thanks
> *


anyone?


----------



## 1ofaknd

it will look fine, just cut the lifted part down so it looks proper


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2007, 04:30 AM~8533720
> *look what happens when I get bored building lol, think i should maybe get out more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for 3 of those? can u give measurements?


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Aug 12 2007, 07:30 AM~8533720
> *look what happens when I get bored building lol, think i should maybe get out more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Aug 12 2007, 11:13 PM~8538665
> *thats pretty cool :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 
and to answer wagonguy it's 1"x1" 6061 Aluminum


----------



## ElMonte74'

*hi everyone i'm back just had to take a break cause i was trying to do 3 models at one time and i just couldn't do it so be expecting my monte to be finished my way so bye.*


----------



## mcloven

welcome back


----------



## Kirby

I know this has been covered a million times...but what kind of air compressors do you guys use for your air brushes? I'm thinkin bout getting my first one and unsure on what to buy.


----------



## mcloven




----------



## mcloven




----------



## Pokey

Damn Carl, there you go stealing pics from my Photobucket again!!!! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 12 2007, 09:45 PM~8538965
> *hi everyone i'm back just had to take a break cause i was trying to do 3 models at one time and i just couldn't do it so be expecting my monte to be finished my way so bye.
> *


Welcome back bro!


----------



## mcloven

but there funny


----------



## DA_SQUID

is anybody willing to help a homie out and try and build this body
















its for my dad
this is the model that i think u can make the four dr out of 2 of these ....
















im willing to pay yall for yall's work just if its alot like ovr 50 its gonna take sum time cuz im a minor so i dont got no job.......just let me know 

thx. da squid


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2007, 09:37 AM~8540854
> *is anybody willing to help a homie out and try and build this body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its for my dad
> this is the model that i think u can make the four dr out of 2 of these ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im willing to pay yall for yall's work just if its alot like ovr 50 its gonna take sum time cuz im a minor so i dont got no job.......just let me know
> 
> thx. da squid
> *


the top to pics are of a dakota,the bottom to are rams. the ram is bigger body then the dakota. i forget who it was but someone posted a pic of a dakota model,i think it was rollinolskool but i could be wrong.he said you can get em off ebay.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 13 2007, 10:18 AM~8541428
> *the top to pics are of a dakota,the bottom to are rams. the ram is bigger body then the dakota. i forget who it was but someone posted a pic of a dakota model,i think it was rollinolskool but i could be wrong.he said you can get em off ebay.
> *


yea i know but i couldnt find them on e-bay or my mom wont let me get them from e-bay only cuz she doesnt want me to get ripped off you know


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 13 2007, 12:20 PM~8541446
> *yea i know but i couldnt find them on e-bay or my mom wont let me get them from e-bay only cuz she doesnt want me to get ripped off you know
> *


the way shits been goin ebay is safer than here :uh:


----------



## red69chevy

i9 broke my cam so now all o my pics are really blurry bcuz i broke the lens' zooming megapixel/macro thingy


----------



## Ronin

Squid the dakota just came out


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 13 2007, 06:05 AM~8540565
> *Welcome back bro!
> *


thanks pokey. and whats with all call out threads :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 13 2007, 04:15 PM~8544126
> *Squid the dakota just came out
> *


LINK TO A ON-LINE STORE :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd

made by lindberg, i can get them for you, but i haven't ordered any yet. priced around 15 bucks


----------



## hawkeye1777

i always liked the dakota's


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 13 2007, 05:10 PM~8544520
> *made by lindberg, i can get them for you, but i haven't ordered any yet. priced around 15 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any 4 dr's


----------



## hawkeye1777

i don't think they made a 4 door yet, just the ones that just came out....


----------



## BiggC

Sweet I'm gonna have to get me one of those Dakotas.


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok i'm look at 53' flip nose pickup and i was wondering whose building or built one and well my question is how hard is it to build it and does the hood already cut.










but i'm looking at some others


----------



## red69chevy

that looks kinda like the one they did on spike tvs:"trucks!"


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 13 2007, 07:17 PM~8546037
> *that looks kinda like the one they did on spike tvs:"trucks!"
> *


now that you mention it, it does only with a blower :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 13 2007, 08:59 PM~8545834
> *ok i'm look at 53' flip nose pickup and i was wondering whose building or built one and well my question is how hard is it to build it and does the hood already cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i'm looking at some others
> *


I have an older one and it went together pretty good and I don't remember if the hole was already cut for the blower or not. All I know is mine is already cut. :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 13 2007, 10:02 PM~8546628
> *I have an older one and it went together pretty good and I don't remember if the hole was already cut for the blower or not. All I know is mine is already cut.  :biggrin:
> *


ya i used to have one also and my friend had one and the whole is already has the hole cut in it


----------



## ElMonte74'

cool thanks. I'm thinking of getting a 64' Impala :thumbsup: , which one was it that trunk is already opened was it the revell or the amt kit :dunno:


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 13 2007, 10:18 PM~8546839
> *cool thanks.  I'm thinking of getting a 64' Impala :thumbsup: , which one was it that trunk is already opened was it the revell or the amt kit :dunno:
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok i know we gone over how much everyone spends you know for the car, parts, and extra little goodies and its always in the hundreds, well i tallied up how much it would cost to get my dream model going and that total was $98.36 and damn i usually spend like 20-30 bucks for a car and some wheels but this is just a shock to me :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 13 2007, 10:22 PM~8547872
> *ok i know we gone over how much everyone spends you know for the car, parts, and extra little goodies and its always in the hundreds, well i tallied up how much it would cost to get my dream model going and that total was $98.36 and damn i usually spend like 20-30 bucks for a car and some wheels but this is just a shock to me :0
> *



thats about right. Most of the 10$ kits I get, after building them I have anywhere from 50-100+ dollars wrapped up in them. Welcome to the hobby.  :biggrin:



The last flip nose I built was already cut out for a blower and the worst part I can remember about it was the hood. Trying to glue the hinges on str8. Other then that nice kit.


----------



## ElMonte74'

well i'm gonna get the revell 64 impala with $83.86 worth of stuff from scale lows :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 13 2007, 11:13 PM~8548240
> *well i'm gonna get the revell 64 impala with $83.86 worth of stuff from scale lows :biggrin:
> *



ballin!!! :0 :0


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 13 2007, 11:15 PM~8548258
> *ballin!!!  :0  :0
> *


You know  :yes:


----------



## Pokey

Hell, ya'll don't even want to know how much $ usually gets wrapped up in my builds! But that's only because I keep fucking things up and having to redo stuff. :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the caprice had a lot tied up in it....


----------



## BiggC

I try and keep most of my builds as cheap as I can. The only one I have with any money in it really is the Hearse at about $70 so far and it's not even close to being done yet. :uh:


----------



## zfelix

I Think I Need A New Showroom :uh:


















































































AND DONT WORRIE THE PAINT ISNT YELLOWING ITS JUST MY GAY ASS LIGHTING ITS ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wow: Z that impala still looks bad ass :worship:


----------



## zfelix

Thanks Brotha!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

.


----------



## 408models

*ANY BODY HAVE ONE OR SEEN THESE BEFORE?**ALL DIECAST*

*$129.00*

















































*$110*


----------



## 408models

*$120*


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol...these are....uhhhhhhhhhh.........i can't think of the word...lol

cheap dancers


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777+Aug 14 2007, 11:58 AM~8551541-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol...these are....uhhhhhhhhhh.........i can't think of the word...lol
> 
> cheap dancers
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the guy who owns that site ripped me off
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-408models_@Aug 14 2007, 11:33 AM~8551343
> *ANY BODY HAVE ONE OR SEEN THESE BEFORE?ALL DIECAST
> 
> $129.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen this one before it was in the franklin mint model car catalog they sent to me


----------



## ElMonte74'

how many of you worked with the photo-etched grill for the 64 impala. the reason i'm asking is when i order my 64 i'm gonna be getting that and i wanted to know how you put it on and and hard it was the put it on  .


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 14 2007, 09:19 PM~8555397
> *how many of you worked with the photo-etched grill for the 64 impala.  the reason i'm asking is when i order my 64 i'm gonna be getting that and i wanted to know how you put it on and and hard it was the put it on  .
> *


it's easy. You may want to think about replating your grill after you cut out the plastic though. Or if you're not worried about it, just have to put a little silver paint on the edges where you cut it at.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 14 2007, 08:39 PM~8556233
> *it's easy. You may want to think about replating your grill after you cut out the plastic though. Or if you're not worried about it, just have to put a little silver paint on the edges where you cut it at.
> *


cool cause i didn'tknow if it was going to be be hard  . and i really can't afford chroming  so i'll put silver on it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone know a link to some cylinders or shocks or w/e.. working ones, im wantin to throw someon my r/c but i want to see what they run price wise,, and what would i use to drain the oil and refil them, thats small.. i seen an rc awhile back that had it, and would lay out than raise stock height. :0


----------



## shrekinacutty

QUESTION 

WHAT GEL PENS DO YOU GUYS USE FOR THE PINSTRIPING AND GRAPHICS THAT U GUYS DO ON YOUR CARS??


----------



## Guest

RoseArt has some good ones, available at w-mart.


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 15 2007, 01:30 AM~8558357
> *RoseArt has some good ones, available at w-mart.
> *


THANKS 85 BARRITZ U REALLY HELPFUL ON ALL THESE PAINT QUESTIONS I BE HAVING


----------



## Guest

No problem, most of it I have picked up on here. I'm still learning alot about painting myself, haven't done anything like some of these guys on here do but have got most of the stuff I need and with the help of the lil group and getting started.C


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 15 2007, 02:02 AM~8558419
> *No problem, most of it I have picked up on here. I'm still learning alot about painting myself, haven't done anything like some of these guys on here do but have got most of the stuff I need and with the help of the lil group and getting started.C
> *


GOOD LUCK ON YOUR PAINTING


----------



## Guest

You too, you are probably going to have to get an airbrush to paint that 61 imp.


----------



## DA_SQUID

did anybody want the dodge dakota kit rollin oldskool can get 12 for $120......lmk or him know....well olny 9 more ppl cuz im gettin two :thumbsup: :dunno: :dunno: :yes:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2007, 06:00 AM~8558640
> *did anybody want the dodge dakota kit  rollin oldskool can get 12 for $120......lmk or him know....well olny 9 more ppl cuz im gettin two  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :yes:
> *



PM me :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID

pm sent


----------



## Ronin

:biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Glad to see that she's stickin' with it Ronin!


----------



## BigPoppa

Any interest in these before they go on ebay? 3 bucks apiece plus 3 bucks shipping, 50 cents for each additional

good shape, well thumbed through


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0


----------



## ElMonte74'

SOMEONE NEEDS TO MAKE A HOW TO THREAD FOR WET SANDING FOR PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT, LIKE ME


----------



## red69chevy

and me AND THERE SHOULD BE A TECH SECTION NOT JUST A FAQ BUT A TOPIC DEDICATED TO THAT ONE SUBJECT


----------



## zfelix

Alright then homies me and the Car Club are gettin read to head out to our annual picnic in big bear be sure to check us out this weekend on this live webcam :biggrin: :thumbsup:


http://www.big-bear-cabins.com/big-bear-la...ins-livecam.php


Be Back monday Peace! :wave:


----------



## red69chevy

hey can someone post pics of a car painted with tamiya oranges?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 16 2007, 01:39 PM~8570247
> *and me AND THERE SHOULD BE A TECH SECTION NOT JUST A FAQ BUT A TOPIC DEDICATED TO THAT ONE SUBJECT
> *


WELL I DON' THINK ANY ONE WILL SO HERES SOMETHING 

http://www.carcraft.com/howto/926/


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 16 2007, 01:20 PM~8570136
> *SOMEONE NEEDS TO MAKE A HOW TO THREAD FOR WET SANDING FOR PEOPLE THAT DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO IT, LIKE ME
> *


When i wetsand i just have a spray bottle and keep spraying the body so its always wet and just sand till its smoooth. i usually wetsand with 1000 grit or higher...


----------



## rodburner1974

this shit is driving me nuts guys..... i can't find a set of nice looking supremes to fit these tires for shit. i have pulled them from the altered wheel base nova kits, corvette kits and impalas.... nothing works or looks right..... now who has a good looking set that doesn't look like this and what kit did they come from or are they made after market?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 16 2007, 06:48 PM~8572075
> *this shit is driving me nuts guys..... i can't find a set of nice looking supremes to fit these tires for shit. i have pulled them from the altered wheel base nova kits, corvette kits and impalas.... nothing works or looks right..... now who has a good looking set that doesn't look like this and what kit did they come from or are they made after market?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it was highland that had a set he got from the 442 kit and all he did was added a chrome dish from a pegasus wheel set


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 16 2007, 08:52 PM~8572092
> *I think it was highland that had a set he got from the 442 kit and all he did was added a chrome dish from a pegasus wheel set
> *



thanks


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 16 2007, 07:38 PM~8572381
> *thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Project59

Has not a thing to do with models but then it's Randumb shit so it don't get more randumb then this!!!! :biggrin: 

A new set of shoe's I just bought for my 1:1 Volkswagen Golf Gti.


----------



## LowandBeyond

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## red69chevy

now ya need socks for it


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 16 2007, 09:08 PM~8572602
> *now ya need socks for it
> *


That's the easy part!!! :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

k yall,i got bacc from hobbytown,got some foil and some dubz for da cut


----------



## ElMonte74'

Nice porche rims TJay :biggrin:


----------



## erase one

It's back on.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by erase one_@Aug 17 2007, 08:24 AM~8575847
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's back on.
> *


on and poppin'!

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?


----------



## tyhodge07

+6 off one post, lol.. didnt mean to post so many, if the damn server wasnt always fucked :uh:


----------



## urjustamemory

I have my wisdom teeth in but haven't got them removed. Hurt like a mofo they did.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Aug 17 2007, 02:49 PM~8577247
> *I have my wisdom teeth in but haven't got them removed. Hurt like a mofo they did.
> *


alright, well i have no room for mine to come in.. did ur mouth swell up in the back where they come in at.. cuz mine is pretty swollen and just on one side, and hurts like a bitch.. and i feel like a little, i mean little tooth right behind my last tooth, than after that its just swollen..


----------



## ElMonte74'

I just got Mine. I'm afraid to get them pulled hno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 17 2007, 02:58 PM~8577306
> *I just got Mine.  I'm afraid to get them pulled hno:
> *


yea me too.. its not gettin them pulled.. they cut them bitches out :0 and i know once i go get this one done, than a week or month later the other will be in than i have to go through the same shit.. and my insurance ends at the end of this month or next month.. so right now i gotta get this one done, but wont cost much to do it :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

my b-day is comin up.. im wantin to go out and eat some good ass food.. and right now i cant bite down all the way... i might go today or tomorrow to get it done.. plus i get pain killer :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 12:06 PM~8577347
> *my b-day is comin up.. im wantin to go out and eat some good ass food.. and right now i cant bite down all the way...  i might go today or tomorrow to get it done.. plus i get pain killer :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2007, 03:08 PM~8577367
> *:cheesy:
> *


no im not trading some of them :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 12:09 PM~8577376
> *no im not trading some of them  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont need em :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 17 2007, 03:10 PM~8577381
> *:0  i dont need em  :biggrin:
> *


  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=9&t=357222&st=
:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 12:04 PM~8577329
> *yea me too.. its not gettin them pulled.. they cut them bitches out  :0  and i know once i go get this one done, than a week or month later the other will be in than i have to go through the same shit.. and my insurance ends at the end of this month or next month.. so right now i gotta get this one done, but wont cost much to do it  :angry:
> *


I don't want to go through that :biggrin: .


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 17 2007, 03:17 PM~8577429
> *I don't want to go through that :biggrin: .
> *


me neither.. i hope u can chose to get knocked out with the gas or somethin, cuz everytime they numb me up i can still feel it alittle to where it still hurts, i usually get like 3 full shots or more in one spot. but the end result, no more pain and pain killers so lay back on :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 16 2007, 01:04 PM~8571145
> *hey can someone post pics of a car painted with tamiya oranges?
> *












roof and trim painted with tamiya #TS-56 brilliant orange


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone want the movie "the art of 16 bars"
bodine :dunno:

i also have madden 07 for the 360 if someone is interested in that too..


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:30 AM~8577110
> *has anyone gotten their wisdome teeth? and had it removed?
> *


I've had all 4 of mine removed. Not cut though, they pulled them. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 01:19 PM~8577852
> *anyone want the movie "the art of 16 bars"
> bodine :dunno:
> 
> i also have madden 07 for the 360 if someone is interested in that too..
> *


NEVER HEARD OF IT.


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

check this shit out this is without hydros


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 17 2007, 05:00 PM~8579380
> *check this shit out this is without hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridermodels

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Aug 17 2007, 07:00 PM~8579380
> *check this shit out this is without hydros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like someones welded limited slip rear end didn't hold up ! 


If you look as the right side is bitting down to the track the side isn't even turning ! Looks like the car has 1 hell of motor ! :biggrin: Cause thats one bad ass twist its in !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 17 2007, 07:07 PM~8578964
> *NEVER HEARD OF IT.
> *


its narrated by method man.. its a movie for the so called "wanna be rappers"


----------



## mademan

...DUPONT chroma-clear.... FTMFW.



..that is all.



I will post pics in my topic later on.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

RYAN 

TWINN

BRYAN ** SBC**


Guys i had to do some things today guys i didnt get your Packages shipped ! I will try again tommrrow ! SORRY FELLAS !


----------



## ElMonte74'

Woo Hoo my first time on ebay and guess what i bidded on :biggrin: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEBI:IT&ih=015


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 17 2007, 08:47 PM~8581820
> *Woo Hoo my first time on ebay and guess what i bidded on :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEBI:IT&ih=015
> *


good luck homie..... bad move tho..... now you've started the habit..... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 18 2007, 02:47 AM~8581820
> *Woo Hoo my first time on ebay and guess what i bidded on :biggrin:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MEBI:IT&ih=015
> *


wooo hoooo good luck on the bid, theres still 3 days left.. better watch it if u want it bad enough, welcome to ebay, i can never win shit on there, ppl got them automatic bidders and shit :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ebay is the best place to find that one kit u been lookin for.... once u win one.... you'll wanna search for what else is out there.... watch out for those 5 seconds remaining bidders.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 18 2007, 02:55 AM~8581874
> *ebay is the best place to find that one kit u been lookin for.... once u win one.... you'll wanna search for what else is out there.... watch out for those 5 seconds remaining bidders.....
> *


them are them automatic bidder programs they use.. ebay needs to block that shit, cuz i dont think its fair


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Aug 17 2007, 11:53 PM~8581858
> *wooo hoooo good luck on the bid, theres still 3 days left.. better watch it if u want it bad enough, welcome to ebay, i can never win shit on there, ppl got them automatic bidders and shit  :uh:
> *


I had signed up today and my primo came over trying to mooch off me by trying to get me to sell him back a $400 cd :uh: :angry: . and then he had got on my account and bidded on a cd dvd player car stereo and wanted me to buy it for hime :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 18 2007, 02:58 AM~8581888
> *I had signed up today and my primo came over trying to mooch off me by trying to get me to sell him back a $400 cd :uh:  :angry: .  and then he had got on my account and bidded on a cd dvd player car stereo and wanted me to buy it for hime :uh:
> *


retract ur bid


----------



## rollinoldskoo

whore :twak:


----------



## hawkeye1777

listen, me and themonteman had a deal a while back, test paint bodies i was sending him got lost in the mail, so i get a PM....look at this shit...


Welcome to your control panel 
Get my money BITCH
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
themonteman Get my money BITCH, Today, 05:47 AM 


Baller


Group: First Year
Posts: 874
Member No.: 48,848
Joined: May 2007



*get my money before you a your child come up missin,im not playin* 


--------------------

THE MAN OF MONTES

Hazel mae mafia 4 life

Low4oShow Model Car Club Member

***** we repin that C.A.I.R.O...yeah thats right *****
C.A.I.R.O...thats where im from C.A.I.R.O...im from the best C.A.I.R.O...***** fuck the rest...C.A.I.R.O

ONE BLOOD


----------



## southside groovin

LMAO fuckin ethug


----------



## hawkeye1777

and just got this...

Personal Message
themonteman Get my money BITCH, Today, 05:59 AM 


Baller


Group: First Year
Posts: 874
Member No.: 48,848
Joined: May 2007



tick tock your child is on the clock.lol 


--------------------

THE MAN OF MONTES


----------



## Tip Slow

it was a fuckin joke,don't cry about it.i would never hurt a child.maybe him but not his child,and no im not a ethug.


----------



## southside groovin

ok either ur a ethug or a fuckin idiot. hawkeye must be a big man b/c playin or not, sum1 says sum shit like that to me and id ALREADY be halfway to ur crib. but i aint tryin to get into no kiddie ass argument with you. i got bigger fish to fry...


----------



## hawkeye1777

nevermind, might get terroristic threatening


----------



## Tip Slow

naw it's cool southside,he just need to quit bitchin about it,damn it happend 4 years ago.lol


----------



## southside groovin

fuck a terrorist.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 03:06 AM~8582206
> *ok either ur a ethug or a fuckin idiot. hawkeye must be a big man b/c playin or not, sum1 says sum shit like that to me and id ALREADY be halfway to ur crib. but i aint tryin to get into no kiddie ass argument with you. i got bigger fish to fry...
> *



those 2 are just playing. They are a couple and that kids is THIERS. Neither one of them would hurt there own kid.


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 06:06 AM~8582206
> *ok either ur a ethug or a fuckin idiot. hawkeye must be a big man b/c playin or not, sum1 says sum shit like that to me and id ALREADY be halfway to ur crib. but i aint tryin to get into no kiddie ass argument with you. i got bigger fish to fry...
> *


X2...he tried to say, you know who i am, i'm a BLOOD, well i hope he fuvkin DIES!!!


----------



## southside groovin

4 years!!!!! over how much $$ ? b/c damn i got a homie over the last 10 years probly owes me a few gs and that shit is forgotten...


----------



## Tip Slow

fuck him,i don't give a damn if he is a club member.


----------



## hawkeye1777

i would never hirt my kid, she is my baby girl, and no one elses either, but i would kill that BITCH!!


----------



## southside groovin

like i said fuck a ethug, fuck a terrorist, and fuck a blood. aint shit but a bunch of pussies that cant handle biz. c yall tomorrow....


----------



## hawkeye1777

later, bro..i ain't tryin to start nothing, but i think its fucked up for him to threaten Chloe, he say whatever he wants to me, but i WILL KILL for my daughter


----------



## southside groovin

real talk homie. who wouldnt....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 18 2007, 05:12 AM~8582218
> *like i said fuck a ethug, fuck a terrorist, and fuck a blood. aint shit but a bunch of pussies that cant handle biz. c yall tomorrow....
> *


who bitch,i don't have beef with you i never said anything about you.Fuck bloods naw ***** fuck you,he's the one that can't handle biz,so don't come at me with this i can't handle biz shit.I sunt me shit to him,but never got mine,yet he say he's gon send me some money.but never got it.some is that what ya call handlin bi???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 18 2007, 03:10 AM~8582213
> *X2...he tried to say, you know who i am, i'm a BLOOD, well i hope he fuvkin DIES!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hes from bum fuck ILL. :uh: 

He's from Ill, your northern KY. Not too far from each other. 
Just meet up. Video in hand and handle this shit. Winner post the video on here for us all to laugh at.


----------



## hawkeye1777

i AM taking care of all my biz that MATTERZ!!!!


for example, waiting to see what happens with the money order to Project59, BUT FUCK YOU, u will never see a dime from me, NEVER, so forget about it, and go ahead and tell everyone that u sent me shit, and u never got like 5 old ass fucked up bodies,,,i DO NOT CARE





FUCK YOU, i hope you die


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 18 2007, 05:22 AM~8582229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  hes from bum fuck ILL.  :uh:
> 
> He's from Ill,  your northern KY.  Not too far from each other.
> Just meet up.  Video in hand and handle this shit.  Winner post the video on here for us all to laugh at.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

just only 4 hours away


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you girls are funny, it makes me laugh.


----------



## hawkeye1777

u know where i live...



Stamping Ground, KY


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 18 2007, 05:22 AM~8582230
> *i AM taking care of all my biz that MATTERZ!!!!
> for example, waiting to see what happens with the money order to Project59, BUT FUCK YOU, u will never see a dime from me, NEVER, so forget about it, and go ahead and tell everyone that u sent me shit, and u never got like 5 old ass fucked up bodies,,,i DO NOT CARE
> FUCK YOU, i hope you die
> *


see now im pissed,***** fuck you.you don't know how to take care of biz.he say he's gona send it but never do,thats what im pissed about.i could care less about his lil girl,im just piss cause he lied to me.


----------



## hawkeye1777

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 18 2007, 06:26 AM~8582234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:    you girls are funny, it makes me laugh.
> *


i know your just joking, bro, but u can call me whatever you want, i've been called almost everything, it doesn't bother me, but a motherfucker threatens my daughters, or moms life, that will piss me off, and i hope he shows up at my door....


----------



## LowandBeyond

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: LowandBeyond, 8-Ball, hawkeye1777, themonteman


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 18 2007, 05:29 AM~8582239
> *i know your just joking, bro, but u can call me whatever you want, i've been called almost everything, it doesn't bother me, but a motherfucker threatens my daughters, or moms life, that will piss me off, and i hope he shows up at my door....
> *


bitch fuck you and your moms,she nothin but a hippie any.everyone knows they don't matter


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## Tip Slow

yea i gave him a black eye


----------



## hawkeye1777

oh, we ain't ruff housing, i just think it fucked up that he would say some dhit like that about my baby girl....


----------



## hawkeye1777

u can SUCK MY DICK, YOU FUCKING FAGOTT...


----------



## Tip Slow

Stop cryin lil bitch


----------



## hawkeye1777

i ain;t cryin, i am making a point, u won't threaten my daughters life without ppl knowing......


----------



## Tip Slow

get you mom to do that like ya been doim you inbreeded bastard,oh wait you will have to wait after your mom get done suckin mine my brothers and my homeboys.so it will be a minute before she get to you.


----------



## Tip Slow

i don't give a fuck who knows.


----------



## hawkeye1777

dude, your funny....if you want my mom, you are fucked up in the head, u haven't seen her yet....lol


but seriously, just forget about it, i am not gonna argue with a little gay ass bitch, i mean a BLOOD, because your hardcore, and u won;t stop being a little dick lick until some1 stops the arguing....

and if u ever get that Pmi sent you b4 u sent me that one, you'll figure out something that u wish you knew(has to do with u sending me your addy, because i was going tothe post office in the morning), but fuck that, i don't care if no one on here deals with me anymore, accept your 5 car loss....


----------



## 8-Ball

alright so i just got back in the crib and i see i have missed alot of shit.
1) off to dude that said fuck bloods i cant read that shit and not have a reaction so pump yo breaks homie. i aint said shit bad bout u homie its just to some people when u say somethin like that it can and will be taken as bein offense with all do respect. and i aint no ethug hoine im thuggin in public its just me.
2) now i aint tryin to sound like im takin sides or what not but the way this shit was posted was kinda foul u feel me. it could have been done in pms or if u was goin to say somethin at least get some clarification i guess on what the business is. and lets remember that what ever we say in pm's r that private messages so lets handle business like this in there.


----------



## Tip Slow

shut your cryin ass up god.***** fuck your moms ill take her off the map too i don't give a fuck


----------



## hawkeye1777

like i said, i'm not arguing with a bitch like you...accept your loss


----------



## 8-Ball

naw com eon dawg lets just move this shit back into pm's,aim,or somewhere else man cause this shit can and will give the club a bad name and shit how bout this im bout to hop on aim so if yall want lets hop on there and see whats up and settle this shit aight.


----------



## Tip Slow

hey 8 i was offended too,he just don't know how much power i have.im done with all this bullshit,BUT if he post up some more foul shit im gona reply to it.Trust


----------



## hawkeye1777

we are both on...


----------



## Tip Slow

yeah 8 that will be better


----------



## 8-Ball

a monteman do me a fav fam as much as u want to and have the right to just dont reply if he says somethin and i would like to ask the same of u hawkeye


----------



## Tip Slow

cool,can you pm me you addy so i can get it shipped out monday.


----------



## hawkeye1777

cool, i;m sorry for starting shit, jeremy, but i think it's fucked up he would threaten a 5 month year old little girl


----------



## Tip Slow

im just gona say one thing and one thing only,why you keep bringin it up.it's over,done,vanished in mid air.These are my last words to you matt,i hope you keep doin what you doin and do it well.


Byran


----------



## DA_SQUID

im goin for the day...im goin to six flags in s.a tx


----------



## mcloven

http://cgi.ebay.com/stretched-limo-with-ho...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Pokey

:0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Aug 18 2007, 09:10 AM~8582521
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/stretched-limo-with-ho...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 :thumbsdown: just my opinion


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## red69chevy

:0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

i hate tandom axles on anything. if it didnt have tandom axles id like it but no


----------



## Blue s10

660 pages? Christ. Must have been a lot more talking than building while i was gone. Lazy bastards.


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 18 2007, 10:29 AM~8583291
> *:0
> *


You can change your name? How do you do that?


----------



## tyhodge07

change my name :dunno: what you talkin about :cheesy:
na pm LayItLow and ask him.. dont everyone go doin it and floodin his pm box cuz you need a new name, lol.. im sure he'll get tired of changing a ton of names a day


----------



## Blue s10

im thinking postwhore07 would have fit u better :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 18 2007, 10:59 PM~8585691
> *im thinking postwhore07 would have fit u better :biggrin:
> *


dont know if i would have gotten the whore part approved tho :dunno:


----------



## Blue s10

True. maybe postvixen07


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 18 2007, 11:06 PM~8585723
> *True. maybe postvixen07
> *


lol.. whys it gotta be that way :biggrin: why not just tyhodge07


----------



## Pokey

postdiva07


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 18 2007, 11:57 PM~8585923
> *postdiva07
> *


:no:


----------



## Blue s10

Yep, thats the one :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

how long do you guys let duplicolor paint gas b4 taping for a 2nd color?


----------



## chrisijzerman

God,
Im like... total bullshit y0! wutwut


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 18 2007, 04:59 PM~8585691
> *im thinking postwhore07 would have fit u better :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey monteman and hawkeye.... i think that whole arguement should never have happened.... u guys dishonored your own club doin so..... nobody should ever threaten each other like that.... much less their kids.... thats really fucked up.... i'd even say something to get banned over....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 02:17 PM~8589673
> *hey monteman and hawkeye.... i think that whole arguement should never have happened.... u guys dishonored your own club doin so..... nobody should ever threaten each other like that.... much less their kids.... thats really fucked up.... i'd even say something to get banned over....
> *


i wouldnt wanna be in a club with that shyt going on :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not sayin that.... just saying that i'm sure the other guys don't appreciate it....


----------



## BODINE

need to try and help each other not threatin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

exactly....


----------



## ElMonte74'

ok i'm looking at something on ebay and just wondering cause i'm horrible at math so ok the price for what i'm looking is $5.98 and the shipping is $4.95 and i forget do i add or do i multiply. because it came out 10.93 when i added and it came as 26.60 when i multiplied. So please help


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just add homie...

$5.98
+$4.95
--------
$10.93


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 04:39 PM~8590402
> *just add homie...
> 
> $5.98
> +$4.95
> --------
> $10.93
> *


cool cause i was freaking out.


----------



## Blue s10

What and when is the next build off?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 19 2007, 06:23 PM~8590973
> *What and when is the next build off?
> *


idk. someone needs to post a calender of the build offs


----------



## rollinoldskoo

there is one.... i just tried searching to to give it the TTT but the search is down.....


----------



## Blue s10

There used to be a thread for all of them but the search engine is offline so i cant find it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea damn search hardly ever works.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 06:30 PM~8591022
> *there is one.... i just tried searching to to give it the TTT but the search is down.....
> *


found it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 04:30 PM~8590355
> *ok i'm looking at something on ebay and just wondering cause i'm horrible at math so ok the price for what i'm looking is $5.98 and the shipping is $4.95 and i forget do i add or do i multiply.  because it came out 10.93 when i added and it came as 26.60 when i multiplied.  So please help
> *


God help us


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2007, 08:48 PM~8592172
> *God help us
> *


with what. the math part or something


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:52 PM~8592211
> *with what. the math part or something
> *


no, that you thought that you had to multiply to get a total


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2007, 08:55 PM~8592241
> *no, that you thought that you had to multiply to get a total
> *


Well it's not my fault that school system here is more worried about students getting to class than doing school work. And plus I had alot of distractions in school from talking, to the desks being to small.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 08:57 PM~8592266
> *Well it's not my fault that school system here is more worried about students getting to class than doing school work.  And plus I had alot of distractions in school from talking, to the desks being to small.
> *


I'm not trying to dog you man, it's just scary seeing people asking questions like that.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 19 2007, 09:01 PM~8592304
> *I'm not trying to dog you man, it's just scary seeing people asking questions like that.
> *


It's cool. It's just that when ever I buy something off the net I get all nervous for some reason


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 19 2007, 06:09 PM~8592387
> *It's cool.  It's just that when ever I buy something off the net I get all nervous for some reason
> *




me too.... but i'm worried bout my wife bitchin.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 09:22 PM~8592546
> *me too.... but i'm worried bout my wife bitchin....  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 I just don't want any body see me buying 1/8'' tape off ebay


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 20 2007, 12:39 AM~8592747
> *:0 I just don't want any body see me buying 1/8'' tape off ebay
> *


i think my hobby shop has it  its like 5 bucks or somethin, they got a bunch of different sizes..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

same here.... tamiya stuff.... i heard beto gets 1/16th tho...


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:41 PM~8592763
> *i think my hobby shop has it   its like 5 bucks or somethin, they got a bunch of different sizes..
> *


I already bought it :biggrin: . it was 10.93.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 20 2007, 12:51 AM~8592846
> *I already bought it :biggrin: . it was 10.93.
> *


11 bucks for some tape :uh: lol.. next time, tell me what sizes u need, and get more than 1, and ill get them all for you than itll be like 4 bucks to ship it all..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i just use 3m blue tape.... cut into strips....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 09:56 PM~8592916
> *11 bucks for some tape  :uh:  lol.. next time, tell me what sizes u need, and get more than 1, and ill get them all for you than itll be like 4 bucks to ship it all..
> *


:worship: THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 20 2007, 01:03 AM~8592999
> *:worship: THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


  
just let me know and ill check the sizes they got, i know they got like 4 or 5 different sizes, and some pretty thin ones too.. like 1/16th or somethin


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:47 PM~8593470
> *
> just let me know and ill check the sizes they got, i know they got like 4 or 5 different sizes, and some pretty thin ones too.. like 1/16th or somethin
> *


:worship: COOL HOMIE. I JUST HOPE HE DOESN'T SEND THE MONEY ORDER BACK CAUSE I MESSED UP ON IT. IF IT DOESN'T GO THROUGH I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 20 2007, 01:52 AM~8593524
> *:worship: COOL HOMIE.  I JUST HOPE HE DOESN'T SEND THE MONEY ORDER BACK CAUSE I MESSED UP ON IT.  IF IT DOESN'T GO THROUGH I'LL HIT YOU UP
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 19 2007, 04:17 PM~8589673
> *hey monteman and hawkeye.... i think that whole arguement should never have happened.... u guys dishonored your own club doin so..... nobody should ever threaten each other like that.... much less their kids.... thats really fucked up.... i'd even say something to get banned over....
> *


it's all good tho rollin,i told him i was sorry but he did not listen.yea i know we made the club look bad but it's all over.were not speakin anymore


----------



## hawkeye1777

dude, not trying to start shit or anything, but i never heard you say your sorry, as far i am concerned, this never hapened....


----------



## Tip Slow

naw it's all good,i said i was sorry when we was im ing each other when i first said it.but it's a done deal tho


----------



## Pokey

If it "never happened", then why are you guys still talking about it?

Seriously though man, if you would have threatened my kid like that, you would have owed me a hell of alot more than an apology!

Oh well, it's in the past, and I wasn't a part of it, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## DA_SQUID

guys i have a ?

ok i order a amt under carrage frame for a 64'impala....ok now do i have to go and buy the amt 64' impala kit or can i by another 64' kit


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 06:21 AM~8594672
> *guys i have a ?
> 
> ok i order a amt under carrage frame for a 64'impala....ok now do i have to go and buy the amt 64' impala kit or can i by another 64' kit
> *


You just confused the hell out of me!  

Did you order a hopper chassis or something? If so, those chassis will fit under pretty much any Impala, or car with the same wheel-base.

If that's not what you're talking about, then I have no idea what the hell you could be talking about. Could you elaborate?


----------



## modeltech

he bought the old 64 amt chromed chassis from lowridermodels!!! and yes you need the amt 64 kit for it!!! just ask Mark he has a few he will sell you!!!


----------



## Pokey

Ah, okay, I see now.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Aug 20 2007, 07:38 AM~8594727
> *he bought the old 64 amt chromed chassis from lowridermodels!!! and yes you need the amt 64 kit for it!!! just ask Mark he has a few he will sell you!!!
> *


   it wont fit under any other kit


----------



## modeltech

NOPE!! AMT 64, 0R 63!!!!


----------



## rodburner1974

If your brain works normally this is neat. 
This is another example of an amazing illusion!!! The last sentence is so true.

If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot, the dots will remain only one color, pink. 











However if you stare at the black ' +' in the centre, the moving dot turns to green.

Now, concentrate on the black ' + ' in the centre of the picture. After a short period, all the pink dots will slowly disappear, and you will only see only a single green dot rotating. 

It's amazing how our brain works. There really is no green dot, and the pink ones really don't disappear. This should be proof enough, we don't always see what we think we see. ? 
? Send this to all of your friends and amaze them.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Aug 20 2007, 01:37 PM~8597210
> *If your brain works normally this is neat.
> This is another example of an amazing illusion!!! The last sentence is so true.
> 
> If your eyes follow the movement of the rotating pink dot, the dots will remain only one color, pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you stare at the black ' +' in the centre, the moving dot turns to green.
> 
> Now, concentrate on the black ' + ' in the centre of the picture. After a short period, all the pink dots will slowly disappear, and you will only see only a single green dot rotating.
> 
> It's amazing how our brain works. There really is no green dot, and the pink ones really don't disappear. This should be proof enough, we don't always see what we think we see. ?
> ? Send this to all of your friends and amaze them.
> *


 :around: :around:   my eye's hurt now


----------



## hawkeye1777

holy shit, that is cool, i shpowed it to my granny, adn she freaked out, was all like "what the fuck is that"....lol


----------



## spikekid999

holy shit thats fuckin crazy  :wow:


----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8597433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hawkeye1777

whoa, that shits i also freaky......


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 20 2007, 03:04 PM~8597433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






PRINT THAT SHIT OUT AND MAKE A DECAL! YOUR MODEL WILL ALWAYS BE ROLLIN'!


----------



## modeltech

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hawkeye1777

as soon as i get to borrow my brothers camera, i might go up against some1 in a build off......no prizes or anything, just for fun, and to push my skillz to the next level, any1 thats a beginner like wnat to challenge your skillz, IM me on yahoo or AIM, both names are *lowridingmatt177*

or PM me so we can work something out....


----------



## 408models

:scrutinize: 
hes got a 65 wagon???

http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-Oldsmobile-Cutlas...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 408models

*FU%$*&$ THE SERVER ON HERE SUCK ASS!!!!!1* :angry: :thumbsdown:  :banghead:


----------



## 408models




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 05:43 PM~8599272
> *:scrutinize:
> hes got a 65 wagon???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-Oldsmobile-Cutlas...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Aug 20 2007, 04:57 PM~8599414
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

first show win


----------



## Pokey

Congrats Carl. What show was it, and where?


----------



## mcloven

my school it was a fraly big show


----------



## Pokey

What class did you win?


----------



## mcloven

tuner


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 06:43 PM~8599272
> *:scrutinize:
> hes got a 65 wagon???
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1987-Oldsmobile-Cutlas...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


65 dollars for a broken body? damn!

I started mine at a penny no reserve, lol
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...:MESE:IT&ih=015


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 04:57 PM~8599411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much  . probally an arm and a leg but i still want to know :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 20 2007, 07:57 PM~8599411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


them are some sweet rims.. different tires would be nice on them


----------



## Blue s10

Anyone use liquid mask? I seen some called Hobbico Master Mask. Just wonderin if it is better than using masking tape????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 21 2007, 02:19 AM~8603062
> *Anyone use liquid mask? I seen some called Hobbico Master Mask. Just wonderin if it is better than using masking tape????
> *


thats the stuff they use for rc car bodies.. i dont know if regular paint would mess with it.. cuz i know rc paint isnt like normal model paint, etc..


----------



## Blue s10

Ive seen it used in some tutorial. can't remember where though


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 21 2007, 01:57 AM~8603195
> *Ive seen it used in some tutorial. can't remember where though
> *


it was used for a flame tutorial

the guy thinned the stuff out with i think water
shot it through an airbrush
then drew the flames on it
then he used a exacto and cut out the design


----------



## BiggC




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 21 2007, 02:11 PM~8606033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


woaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :0 :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Aug 21 2007, 01:11 PM~8606033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  

anymore these things are cool :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 21 2007, 02:24 PM~8606180
> *:wow:
> 
> anymore these things are cool :biggrin:
> *


if ud like to see more nuts go to google and search  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 01:25 PM~8606185
> *if ud like to see more nuts go to google and search   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :angry: fucker







































:biggrin: i wanna see more optical illusions


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin: google and search


----------



## tyhodge07

here found ya one spike


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Blue s10

Last 11 posts by tyhodge07


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## DA_SQUID




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 21 2007, 11:56 AM~8606512
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would make a bad ass design on a car


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone gettin that UFC PPV saturday?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8607480
> *anyone gettin that UFC PPV saturday?
> *


not me. I watch whatever free stuff they put on spike :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 21 2007, 04:43 PM~8607656
> *not me.  I watch whatever free stuff they put on spike :biggrin:
> *


i guess im the only one.. my moms gettin it for my b-day and than takin me out to eat on my b-day and ordering the rc parts i need for the car i just got, since i broke it already :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 02:03 PM~8607848
> *i guess im the only one.. my moms gettin it for my b-day and than takin me out to eat on my b-day and ordering the rc parts i need for the car i just got, since i broke it already  :angry:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

it's time to get back into the real game so heres what im looking at 

item number 270156578808

the car im looking at


----------



## red69chevy

NOT WORKIN


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

fixed the link if it still doesnt work copy and paste the item number into ebay


----------



## red69chevy

looks good to me!


----------



## drnitrus

hittin the shelves
wasnt someone looking for these wheels
SBC?


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 21 2007, 01:26 PM~8607480
> *anyone gettin that UFC PPV saturday?
> *


I never miss one. If im home anyway.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 22 2007, 09:52 AM~8615367
> *I never miss one. If im home anyway.
> *


Uh oh, you are the first one to post on page 666 of this thread!

Better stay home today bro. :0


----------



## Blue s10

Goddamnit.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

666 pages.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 22 2007, 10:11 AM~8615542
> *666 pages.....
> *


Yeah, we've already covered that.


----------



## mitchapalooza65

Yo guys---Just dropping in and saying whats up, great progress from everyone its good to see so much building going on! 

MCBA doing it big still, keep it up everyone! Ill be back around the scene finishing my builds, and starting new ones in september finally.

But till then, I finally got completely moved in down here in beautiful HOT HUMID Florida, just in time for hurricane season----Got lucky and landed a huge house with 3 other guys, 2 pilots and one lawyer----Its rediculously huge, and on a private beach on the coast here in Longboat Key. Heres a couple pics check it out!


















my back porch

I was truly blessed on this one, its paradise here even though I havent been here very much due to traveling for work. Either way, its a great home to come back to---I have an extra room setup just for building, so i cant wait to get back started 

Take it easy


----------



## Pokey

Lucky bastard!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 22 2007, 10:25 AM~8615669
> *Lucky bastard!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thats exactly what it is  I was blessed I wont lie


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 22 2007, 11:24 AM~8615655
> *Yo guys---Just dropping in and saying whats up, great progress from everyone its good to see so much building going on!
> 
> MCBA doing it big still, keep it up everyone!  Ill be back around the scene finishing my builds, and starting new ones in september finally.
> 
> But till then, I finally got completely moved in down here in beautiful HOT HUMID Florida, just in time for hurricane season----Got lucky and landed a huge house with 3 other guys, 2 pilots and one lawyer----Its rediculously huge, and on a private beach on the coast here in Longboat Key.  Heres a couple pics check it out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my back porch
> 
> I was truly blessed on this one, its paradise here even though I havent been here very much due to traveling for work.  Either way, its a great home to come back to---I have an extra room setup just for building, so i cant wait to get back started
> 
> Take it easy
> *


i live somewhere in the ocean in that 2nd pic 

my home away from home :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## drnitrus

so what exactly do you do for a living........ :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 22 2007, 11:05 AM~8615936
> *so what exactly do you do for a living........ :biggrin:
> *



Medical Supply---I didnt purchase that house on my own though, It is being paid for by the 4 of us inhabiting it


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 22 2007, 12:48 PM~8616805
> *Medical Supply---I didnt purchase that house on my own though, It is being paid for by the 4 of us inhabiting it
> *


So the architecture thing didn't work out?


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 22 2007, 12:51 PM~8616837
> *So the architecture thing didn't work out?
> *



65% of people on average dont pursue their major. Architecture was great, but after getting a bachelors with a minor, the field wasnt blossoming very much---I was lucky enough to fall into medical supply, actualy artificial vertebrae to be exact---its basically glorified sales 

I still sketch, and I could possibly still do something with design/architecture, but for now im young----and in no rush.


----------



## ElMonte74'

:0 damn look at that damn house :angry: you lucky s.o.b


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 22 2007, 01:02 PM~8616957
> *:0 damn look at that damn house :angry: you lucky s.o.b
> *



I know---Im not one of those who say whatever, I know I was lucky to find it. The original owner retired to the keys---his son is one of my roomates. Thank god for rich ass people who dont mind spending their money


----------



## Blue s10

Party at mitch's??? :biggrin:


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

so i called my buddy in missouri the other day and told him i was looking for a 64 and he told me he might know where one was so today he emailed me a pic and enclosed this picture he told me he went and talked to the owner and she said she had owned it since 71 and it's been parked for about 20 years in the same spot he asked her how much and she said she wouldnt go any lower than $1500.00 so im leaving friday to drive out and get it hell yea i'll post pics when i get back


----------



## drnitrus

NICE

Get some pics one you pull that shit out of the woods :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

not a bad price for a 4 door make sure theres no rust!!!!


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 22 2007, 03:55 PM~8617422
> *not a bad price for a 4 door make sure theres no rust!!!!
> *


If it's been in Missouri then it'll have rust.


----------



## zfelix

then dont buy it!! LOL!!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

rust is a given but i figure they make every replacement panel so why not


----------



## BigPoppa

parked for 20 years, a 4 door post, and they still want 1500? It's probably not even any good for parts. I'd pass, who cares if they make every replacement panel, put your money into something nicer!


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

ok i just got off the phone with this guy i guess im not going anywhere i just found this one and im buying it


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Dame 

They really SCREWED with this Seller.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1


----------



## BlitZ

lol . $10,099.00 look at the bid history...


----------



## hawkeye1777

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Aug 22 2007, 04:04 PM~8618427
> *Dame
> 
> They really SCREWED with this Seller.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...y0%3D%26fvi%3D1
> *


Damn, that's some bull shit right there!


----------



## pickle




----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Aug 23 2007, 08:19 AM~8623236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



pyro much?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Aug 23 2007, 08:27 AM~8623271
> *pyro much?
> *


Yeah, WHAT A WASTE!


































Firecrackers would have been MUCH more fun! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by pickle_@Aug 23 2007, 08:19 AM~8623236
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shoulda made a video.... more pics?


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 23 2007, 08:33 AM~8623313
> *Yeah, WHAT A WASTE!
> Firecrackers would have been MUCH more fun! :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: X2. But at least with the fire you can cook marshmellows or some hotdog weiners


----------



## Blue s10

:wow:


----------



## mcloven

big deal it was a die cast


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 23 2007, 11:24 AM~8623684
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: X2.  But at least with the fire you can cook burnt paint flavor marshmellows or some hotdog weiners
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Aug 23 2007, 02:10 PM~8626151
> *
> *


Hey some people like burnt marshmellow. i barely cook mine.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 23 2007, 04:30 PM~8626330
> *Hey some people like burnt marshmellow.  i barely cook mine.
> *


i dont think they like burnt paint flavor though lol


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 23 2007, 02:36 PM~8626362
> *i dont think they like burnt paint flavor though lol
> *


well then you haven't seen the people around here who do


----------



## Mr Biggs

The most functional word in the English language


(HOPE THIS MAKES YOU SMILE)
THE MOST FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH WORD

Well, it's shit ... that's right, shit!

Shit may just be the most functional word in the English language.

Consider: You can get shit-faced, Be shit-out-of-luck, Or have shit for brains.

With a little effort, you can get your shit together, find a place for your shit, or be asked to shit or get off the pot.

You can smoke shit, buy shit, sell shit, lose shit, find shit,forget shit, and tell others to eat shit.

Some people know their shit, while others can't tell the difference between shit and shineola.

There are lucky shits, dumb shits, and crazy shits. There is bullshit, horse shit, and chicken shit.

You can throw shit, sling shit, catch shit, shoot the shit, or duck when the shit hits the fan.

You can give a shit or serve shit on a shingle.

You can find yourself in deep shit or be happier than a pig in shit.

Some days are colder than shit, some days are hotter than shit, and some days are just plain shitty.

Some music sounds like shit, things can look like shit, and there are times when you feel like shit.

You can have too much shit, not enough shit, the right shit, the wrong shit or a lot of weird shit.

You can carry shit, have a mountain of shit, or find yourself up shit creek without a paddle.

Sometimes everything you touch turns to shit and other times you fall in a bucket of shit and come out smelling like a rose.

When you stop to consider all the facts, it's the basic building block of 
the English language.

And remember, once you know your shit, you don't need to know anything else!!

Well, Shit, it's time for me to go. Just wanted you to know that I do 
give a shit and hope you had a nice day, without a bunch of shit. But, if 
you happened to catch a load of shit from some shit-head.......Well, Shit Happens!!!

MR BIGGS.........BOY THAT'S ALOT OF SHIT.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

*No Shit !!*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




lol
Oneyed


----------



## hawkeye1777

lol......that is so true, i here ethat word more than anything......lol....SHIT!


----------



## hawkeye1777

this would make a great hopper project.......

redosaurus:


----------



## chrisijzerman

nice!
From the lowrider book right ? :biggrin: 
Got that book myself as whell.
Whas for sale at the bookstore y0.

Bkuz dets hoow i r0l3 

[email protected] FuR L1Fe Boiiiii


----------



## hawkeye1777

okay then...lol...actually i saw that pic on here in anold post...just doing some searching...


----------



## hawkeye1777

:roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID

any impala yr

truck/suv pulling it on a tralior

starts sept.1 ends nov 30

under layin_in_so_ca vs da squid vs yayos64

it says 3 names but yall can still join</span>


----------



## hawkeye1777

what do you all use fro chains to mount on the rear axel?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 24 2007, 08:32 AM~8631022
> *what do you all use fro chains to mount on the rear axel?
> *


necklace from the crafts store


----------



## hawkeye1777

cool...thanx doc


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 23 2007, 06:01 PM~8626520
> *The most functional word in the English language
> (HOPE  THIS  MAKES YOU SMILE)
> THE  MOST FUNCTIONAL ENGLISH WORD
> 
> Well,  it's shit ... that's right,  shit!
> 
> Shit  may just be the most functional word in the English  language.
> 
> Consider: You  can get shit-faced, Be shit-out-of-luck, Or have shit for brains.
> 
> With  a little effort, you can get your shit together, find a place for your shit, or be asked to shit or get off the  pot.
> 
> You  can smoke shit, buy shit, sell shit, lose shit, find shit,forget shit, and  tell others to eat shit.
> 
> Some  people know their shit, while others can't tell the  difference between  shit and shineola.
> 
> There  are lucky shits, dumb shits, and crazy shits.  There is  bullshit, horse shit, and chicken  shit.
> 
> You  can throw shit, sling shit, catch shit, shoot the  shit, or  duck when the shit hits the fan.
> 
> You  can give a shit or serve shit on a shingle.
> 
> You  can find yourself in deep shit or be happier than a pig in  shit.
> 
> Some  days are colder than shit, some days are hotter than  shit, and some  days are just plain shitty.
> 
> Some  music sounds like shit, things can look like shit, and there are  times when you feel like shit.
> 
> You  can have too much shit, not enough shit, the right shit, the wrong shit or a lot of weird shit.
> 
> You  can carry shit, have a mountain of shit, or find yourself up shit creek without a paddle.
> 
> Sometimes  everything you touch turns to shit and other times you fall in  a bucket of shit and come out smelling like a  rose.
> 
> When  you stop to consider all the facts, it's the basic building block of
> the English language.
> 
> And  remember, once you know your shit, you don't need to know anything else!!
> 
> Well,  Shit, it's time for me to go.  Just wanted you to know  that I do
> give a shit and hope you had a nice day, without a  bunch of shit.  But, if
> you happened to catch a load of  shit from some shit-head.......Well,  Shit Happens!!!
> 
> MR BIGGS.........BOY THAT'S ALOT OF SHIT.
> *


i think your full of SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 24 2007, 10:17 AM~8632195
> *i think your full of SHIT  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, no shit! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 24 2007, 01:28 PM~8632257
> *Yeah, no shit! :biggrin:
> *


as shitty as it may sound, but i really think hes full of shit :biggrin:


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65+Aug 23 2007, 12:27 PM~8623271-->
> 
> 
> 
> pyro much?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> only @ work :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Aug 23 2007, 01:22 PM~8623669
> *shoulda made a video.... more pics?
> *


i know it was kinda cool as it was melting it lowered in the back then in the front  
that was the only picture cuz i was like :wow: watching the fire


----------



## pickle

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 23 2007, 12:33 PM~8623313
> *Yeah, WHAT A WASTE!
> Firecrackers would have been MUCH more fun! :cheesy:
> *


i won it in a bet with this dude at work who's a ford guy...it was fun


----------



## 408models

:0


----------



## BlitZ

i saw that at the Dub show in San Mateo. cool concept but it was leaking EVERYWHERE...


----------



## 408models

yeah it was a while back. were you from???


----------



## rodburner1974

holy shit!


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 24 2007, 04:02 PM~8634568
> *yeah it was a while back. were you from???
> *


I think it was at last years show. the guy had a bunch of towels everywhere. water started to leak where is amps were. I'm from the East Bay Dublin...


----------



## tyhodge07

umm........ this conversion :thumbsdown: :barf:
http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100057789.htm


----------



## DA_SQUID

wheres everybody at


----------



## red69chevy

i dunno but its borin as hell in here


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 10:50 AM~8638361
> *i dunno but its borin as hell in here
> *


x-2


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 07:38 AM~8637882
> *umm........ this conversion :thumbsdown: :barf:
> http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100057789.htm
> *


thats tight its reminisent of the cascade tailgates they did in the 60s


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 09:38 AM~8637882
> *umm........ this conversion :thumbsdown: :barf:
> http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100057789.htm
> *


I like it, thought it was kinda neat looking that way.


----------



## BODINE

my son little man #1 in the middle 











down in 3 point


----------



## ElMonte74'

So hows everyone on this fine saturday morning :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 25 2007, 11:24 AM~8638833
> *So hows everyone on this fine saturday morning :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: bout to go to work


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-GOTS TOO SHOW OFF MY LIL MAN, 6'2" 280LBS KIKIN SOME ASS ON THE FOOTBALL FIELD ON THURSDAY.
























HE PLAYED MOST OF THE GAME ON OFFENSE AND DEFENSE, I THINK HE SAT OUT MAYBE 4-6 PLAYS THE WHOLE GAME. THIS GAME WAS THE JUNIOR VARSITY, HE ALSO PLAYS FOR THE VARSITY TEAM ON FRIDAYS. THEY WON THURSDAY 29-20 AND THEY LOST YESTERDAY 10-22.
ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY PROS IN THE MAKIN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 25 2007, 11:18 AM~8638800
> *my son little man #1 in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> down in 3 point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE VATO-HELL YEAH BODINE THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 25 2007, 11:34 AM~8638865
> *ORALE VATO-GOTS TOO SHOW OFF MY LIL MAN, 6'2" 280LBS KIKIN SOME ASS ON THE FOOTBALL FIELD ON THURSDAY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE PLAYED MOST OF THE GAME ON OFFENSE AND DEFENSE, I THINK HE SAT OUT MAYBE 4-6 PLAYS THE WHOLE GAME. THIS GAME WAS THE JUNIOR VARSITY, HE ALSO PLAYS FOR THE VARSITY TEAM ON FRIDAYS. THEY WON THURSDAY 29-20 AND THEY LOST YESTERDAY 10-22.
> ANYBODY ELSE HAVE ANY PROS IN THE MAKIN. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i would hate to be in his way ...lol


----------



## BODINE

mine is 9yo and his 3rd year,,, he only weighs 50lbs and can bring down the 100lbders,,, he is tough,,in practice coach trys puttin him tackling boys his age,,, pisses me off i told him put him to the big boys,,even my son wants to go against the big ones


----------



## BODINE

DOPE-SCALEMODELS how old is he?


----------



## red69chevy

i might go football next year


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 25 2007, 11:42 AM~8638899
> *DOPE-SCALEMODELS how old is he?
> *


ORALE VATO-HES 16 AND HES BIGGER THAN ME. IM BOUT 5'9" 270LBS.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 25 2007, 11:52 AM~8638969
> *ORALE VATO-HES 16 AND HES BIGGER THAN ME. IM BOUT 5'9" 270LBS.
> *


damn my son is small he worries bout it sometimes... but i tell him he will have a growth spurt soon.... last 2 years he was 44lbs,, but gained a little height..he is in mini mights,,,he could have went to mights this year but size we held back and he want to stay with the minis,,,so hopefully soon he will get bigger,,,im only 5'8" 220...and his mom is 5 ft like 130


----------



## red69chevy

wow shes a pound and a half inch less than me lol


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 25 2007, 09:38 AM~8637882
> *umm........ this conversion :thumbsdown: :barf:
> http://www.mautofied.com/listing-100057789.htm
> *


its definitly different


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 25 2007, 10:50 AM~8638359
> *<span style='color:red'>IPMS Nationals*


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 25 2007, 12:11 PM~8639092
> *its definitly different
> *


x2 :biggrin: . I'd cruise it :yes:


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY GUYS THE BIGDOGG IS BACK :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sup...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 25 2007, 02:40 PM~8640029
> *sup...
> *


SUP....... :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

SUP BIG DAWGSSSSS
MCBA...... :wave: 
low4sho... :wave: 
2ofakind.. :wave: 
WHUSUP FAM


----------



## ElMonte74'

:wave:


----------



## bigdogg323

WASUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP COUGH COUGH 
COUGH :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ElMonte74'

good, good. and you


----------



## hawkeye1777

> *SUP BIG DAWGSSSSS
> MCBA......
> low4sho...
> 2ofakind..
> WHUSUP FAM *


2ofakind isn't around anymore, i got an email saying he wasn't gonna come back on anymore....lol...so now i am in low4oshow, now


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 25 2007, 04:44 PM~8640357
> *2ofakind isn't around anymore, i got an email saying he wasn't gonna come back on anymore....lol...so now i am in low4oshow, now
> *


for reals what happened


----------



## Blue s10

:wave:


----------



## Blue s10

UFC is starting :cheesy:


----------



## red69chevy

BOOOOOOO


----------



## Blue s10

:twak:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

What Up Fellas!


----------



## Mr Biggs

IM GOING TO START WORKING ON MY OWN REAL DEAL RIDE. I GOT 2 THIS SMALL & I FOUND 4 HALF THE SIZE. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 25 2007, 09:44 PM~8640818
> *UFC is starting :cheesy:
> *


i ended up falling asleep and not goin to my moms so she didnt order it for me, o well.. on the 5th or 8th or somethins theres a free one on, thats supposed to be pretty good :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2007, 11:51 PM~8641456
> *IM GOING TO START WORKING ON MY OWN REAL DEAL RIDE.  I GOT 2 THIS SMALL & I FOUND 4 HALF THE SIZE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are the 4 that are half the size black and their team losi for the micro-t?


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 25 2007, 04:35 PM~8640321
> *SUP BIG DAWGSSSSS
> MCBA...... :wave:
> low4sho... :wave:
> 2ofakind.. :wave:
> WHUSUP FAM
> *


2ofakind??? Who that?


----------



## bigdogg323

morning yall


----------



## ElMonte74'

Morning Big Dogg :wave: . Hows everyone :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2007, 07:51 PM~8641456
> *IM GOING TO START WORKING ON MY OWN REAL DEAL RIDE.  I GOT 2 THIS SMALL & I FOUND 4 HALF THE SIZE. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


primo, place a coin next to them to compare size. would like to have a real deal


----------



## mcloven

my dads lolo 

















not realy 1.500pounds of brick


----------



## low4oshow

wats going on yall :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Aug 26 2007, 10:51 AM~8643681
> *my dads lolo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not realy 1.500pounds of brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you think thats a lolo you should of seen my dads 53' chevy pickup we where carrying slabs of concrete from my tio's house and damn it was low and looked firme till the rear popped :biggrin:


----------



## red69chevy

hi


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8644070
> *
> 
> *



LOL THATS Tight :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 26 2007, 12:38 PM~8644070
> *
> *


its the scale lows ninja, if you don't buy or don't pay he'll kill your ass. um if i i mispell something its because i'm kinda high uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was gonna learn to type , but i was high.....


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 26 2007, 01:21 PM~8644219
> *i was gonna learn to type , but i was high.....
> *


I was gonna learn to type but then i got high, I was gonna and clean my ride until I got high
I was gonna get up and find my keys but then I got high
(uh uh la la da da) 
My car is still messed up and I know why

cause I got high
Because I got high
Because I got high


----------



## red69chevy

wow i found a 77 caddy on ebay for 16.00


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 02:05 PM~8644381
> *wow i found a 77 caddy on ebay for 16.00
> *


not bad does there anything wrong with it


----------



## red69chevy

no it dont look like it


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 02:18 PM~8644409
> *no it dont look like it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 26 2007, 02:05 PM~8644381
> *wow i found a 77 caddy on ebay for 16.00
> *


Here's a few more,

http://cgi.ebay.com/Jo-Han-1977-Cadillac-C...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Cadillac-Sedan-De...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-Cadillac-Coupe-de...1QQcmdZViewItem

:0 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1977-79-FOUR-DOOR-CADI...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Aug 26 2007, 03:38 PM~8644070
> *
> *


now make it clickable


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 11:16 PM~8647525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 10:16 PM~8647525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 .


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Aug 26 2007, 10:16 PM~8647525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

Well i went to a swapmeet yesterday at last sec and hit a nice load :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i see a gp....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 27 2007, 11:01 AM~8649663
> *Well i went to a swapmeet yesterday at last sec and hit a nice load  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What that cost bro ! Looks like a nice score!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just lookin over a few things ! 




















I think i got pretty close ! Now i just got to get my Paper Stacked so i can get a few of these ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 02:01 PM~8650831
> *Just  lookin    over  a  few  things  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  think  i  got  pretty    close  !    Now  i  just  got  to  get  my  Paper  Stacked    so  i  can  get  a few  of  these !  LOL !  :biggrin:
> *


mainly just the back window.. still got a good piece of art, u still got the fender skirt the most accurate tho


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mini i like your squared off roof line a little better.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yea but look at my roof ! Its stright across at the back ! And my side windows are too large ! And on the Body at the trunk opening i went stright across there also ! I didn't curve it like Biggs !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 11:17 AM~8651002
> *Yea  but  look  at  my  roof  !  Its  stright    across  at  the  back    !  And  my  side  windows  are  too  large ! And  on the  Body  at  the  trunk  opening    i  went  stright  across  there    also !  I  didn't  curve  it  like  Biggs  !
> *


my opinion still stands.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL ALL YOU LAZY ASS ! I AM OFF TO WORK ! BE HOME AT ABOUT 6 AM ! Then its full blast on the ALL OUT BUILD OFF CAR ! Got to get finish there are some sweet prizes to be had this year ! 


SO TO THAT ARE ENTERED HURRY IT UP ! 




See you guys after work ! Laters !


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 19 2007, 10:47 PM~8593470
> *
> just let me know and ill check the sizes they got, i know they got like 4 or 5 different sizes, and some pretty thin ones too.. like 1/16th or somethin
> *



Hey didi in about a couple of weeks i may hit you up on your offer :biggrin: cause that tape still hasn't came in yet :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 27 2007, 05:14 PM~8652367
> *Hey didi in about a couple of weeks i may hit you up on your offer :biggrin: cause that tape still hasn't came in yet :uh:
> *


  let me know.


----------



## tyhodge07

Today's Birthdays 
11 members are celebrating their birthday today
yamba(26), Gold Cadilyst(32), "77"2doorcaprice(29), tyhodge07(22), H*town~shorty(22), RESPECT ME 02(44), 71$upreme(23), J.M.D(30), Regal King(26), bumpercheckin(17), RESPECT ME O C(37) 

:uh:


----------



## PHXKSTM

anyone have a link to a g body build i saw one a while back that had the frame cut away


----------



## Ronin




----------



## red69chevy

coolest diorama ive ever seen i mean the detail is outstanding. i like the frame idea above the blu car in the last pic.
good work homie


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Aug 27 2007, 08:01 PM~8655468
> *coolest diorama ive ever seen i mean the detail is outstanding. i like the frame idea above the blu car in the last pic.
> good work homie
> *


i didnt build it i bought it only paid 35 for it the guy does some good work


----------



## red69chevy

ya he does i was gonna make one but i didnt have the cash for it to get the wood at home deopt but i will later so i might get some.
only one problem,.................




















I NEED TO FINISH MORE MODELS! ONLY GOT LIKE 3 DONE SO I NEED TO CATCH UP!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Aug 27 2007, 10:07 PM~8655537
> *i didnt build it i bought it only paid 35 for it the guy does some good work
> *


where did you get it
thats a pretty decent price for something like that....


----------



## Tip Slow

any body lookin for some wheels,2 montecarloLS clips,80'sdonks cadillac side chrome(with euro panels)back bumper(with euro panels)the side euro panels have been painted silver/grey color.
rims 26''that come from the red Donks montecarloSS with tires
26''that come from the donk cadillac with tires
20''wires that came from the green donks montecarlo with tires

im not gona split up none of these parts,pm me.ill get back at you as soon as i can.also one of the 20''wire wheels is missin.al rims are a set of four exept the wire wheels.Trade or Cash will do$$$


----------



## 408models




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 28 2007, 09:02 AM~8659093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, now THAT is a Cowboy Cadillac! :0 

What a waste. :uh:


----------



## drnitrus

:barf:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 28 2007, 12:02 PM~8659093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my buddys neighbor has a cutty that raise 2 times as high as that, look retarded as hell too.. ive never seen the guy, but i bet he has a mullet :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

DAMN AINT NOBODY HERE TODAY,KINDA QUIET


----------



## tyhodge07

its been like this for a few days, even at night, im usually not even up until 1:30-2 and ive been gettin up at like 10-11 since ive been goin to bed earlier


----------



## drnitrus

yeah kinda quiet lately


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 27 2007, 01:00 PM~8650826
> *What    that      cost  bro !  Looks  like  a  nice  score!
> *


65 bucks cause hour toward closing time a few of the dealer went half off on there stuff  :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 28 2007, 09:02 AM~8659093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somebody should kill themselves.... :uh:


----------



## importmadness

can some one please explain to me why i walked in to walmart last night and saw a bunch of AMT kits in the discount aile..please let me know..becuz if i cant get anymore AMT kits im goin to be pissed.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Aug 28 2007, 05:00 PM~8662443
> *can some one please explain to me why i walked in to walmart last night and saw a bunch of AMT kits in the discount aile..please let me know..becuz if i cant get anymore AMT kits im goin  to be pissed.
> *


cuz AMT got sold or somethin like that. it was mentioned on here awhile back


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 28 2007, 03:11 PM~8662523
> *cuz AMT got sold or somethin like that. it was mentioned on here awhile back
> *



oh snap. so are they still going to do models or are they going to be shut down


----------



## spikekid999

i beilieve there done makin models. i could be wrong though. i just remember hearin somethin bout that a while back on here


----------



## spikekid999

heres the link about it 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=352131


----------



## Ronin

something for yall to laugh to

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ffn96DDBNE


----------



## DA_SQUID

:0 :0 12 Members: DA_SQUID, themonteman, Laidframe, Ronin, 1ofaknd, Sin7, hopper4lyfe, Little T, eric64impala, dade county, Blue s10, 88mcls :0 :0 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 28 2007, 09:06 PM~8664529
> *:0  :0 12 Members: DA_SQUID, themonteman, Laidframe, Ronin, 1ofaknd, Sin7, hopper4lyfe, Little T, eric64impala, dade county, Blue s10, 88mcls :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just popped in to see whats going on ! Cool to see us all get throw a week with out an overload of BULLSHIT ! Looks like the most of us were building this past week or attending shows ! This is how we keep the hobby alive ! 


I wont be on much tonight ! Matter of fact as soon as i am done here i am going to my hide out and wont come back up till my ALL OUT build id finished or my son wakes up ! LOL ! :biggrin: 



TILL THEN ! GET YOUR ASSES BUILDIN !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-ON A WAY LIGHTER NOTE THAN MY POST IN THE "ALL OUT BUILD" THREAD, I WENT TO A LOCAL CRAFT STORE TO GET SOME MORE RED FLAKE FOR MY 70' MONTE, AND ME BEING ME I HAD TO CHEK OUT THE MODEL CAR SECTION. BEFORE I GOT THERE A WOMAN ASKED ME IF I NEEDED ANY HELP, SHE WAS HOT SO I SAID YEAH CAN YOU POINT ME TO THE MODEL CARS (EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY KNEW WHERE THEY WERE AT) AND SHE SAID THAT THEY WERE ON SUCH AND SUCH ISLE AND THAT I WAS IN LUCK BECAUSE THEY WERE HAVIN A SALE ON THEM. I GOT THERE AND SEEN THAT THEY WERE HAVIN A SALE BUT RATHER THEY WERE GETTIN RID OF ALL THE MODEL CAR STUFF BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT GOIN TO CARRY THEM ANYMORE AT 75% OFF SO I HOOKED IT UP. MODELS COST ME BOUT 5 DOLLARS EACH. I ALSO GOT 6 DISPLAY CASES. EVERYTHING FOR 155 BUCKS. ALL OF THE PAINTS AND ACCESORIES WERE ALREADY GONE SO I JUST GOT MODELS AND THESE DISPLAY CASES.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Aug 28 2007, 09:12 PM~8665626
> *ORALE VATO-ON A WAY LIGHTER NOTE THAN MY POST IN THE "ALL OUT BUILD" THREAD, I WENT TO A LOCAL CRAFT STORE TO GET SOME MORE RED FLAKE FOR MY 70' MONTE, AND ME BEING ME I HAD TO CHEK OUT THE MODEL CAR SECTION. BEFORE I GOT THERE A WOMAN ASKED ME IF I NEEDED ANY HELP, SHE WAS HOT SO I SAID YEAH CAN YOU POINT ME TO THE MODEL CARS (EVEN THOUGH I ALREADY KNEW WHERE THEY WERE AT) AND SHE SAID THAT THEY WERE ON SUCH AND SUCH ISLE AND THAT I WAS IN LUCK BECAUSE THEY WERE HAVIN A SALE ON THEM. I GOT THERE AND SEEN THAT THEY WERE HAVIN A SALE BUT RATHER THEY WERE GETTIN RID OF ALL THE MODEL CAR STUFF BECAUSE THEY WERE NOT GOIN TO CARRY THEM ANYMORE AT 75% OFF SO I HOOKED IT UP. MODELS COST ME BOUT 5 DOLLARS EACH. I ALSO GOT 6 DISPLAY CASES. EVERYTHING FOR 155 BUCKS. ALL OF THE PAINTS AND ACCESORIES WERE ALREADY GONE SO I JUST GOT MODELS AND THESE DISPLAY CASES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good deal,i wish i could come across some like that...


----------



## BODINE

anyone know of a model sow around Pensacola,Fl.?


----------



## zfelix

DOPE SCALE WHAT CRAFT STORE WAS THAT AT???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice score dope ! Wish i had a chance to grab them big body impala 's LOL ! 


Shit its 4 am here in MO I think its time for brakefast I'M HUNGRY ! WHat should be Eggs and bacon or French toast ?????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 01:53 AM~8667132
> *Nice  score  dope  !    Wish  i  had  a  chance    to  grab  them    big  body  impala 's  LOL !
> Shit  its  4  am  here  in  MO    I  think  its  time  for  brakefast    I'M  HUNGRY  !      WHat  should  be  Eggs  and  bacon    or  French  toast  ?????
> *



all the above. Eggs and bacon with a side of french toast. bis and gravy. big ass pc of ham. :biggrin: 

Fuck, I'm making myself hungry. 

How much shipped? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 29 2007, 01:56 AM~8667134
> *all the above.    Eggs and bacon with a side of french toast.  bis and gravy.  big ass pc of ham.  :biggrin:
> 
> Fuck,  I'm making myself hungry.
> 
> How much shipped?  :cheesy:
> *



 A Muther Fuckin Ham Steak With Some Eggs And Bacon :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fuckin - a , just got off work , stopped at waffle house on the way here, cheese and eggs , hash browns , rasin toast, and some grits.....


----------



## DA_SQUID

gotta go to school in about a hour :angry:


----------



## chrisijzerman

Just got these in trough mail!


----------



## Pokey

Nice score Chris!!!

I hope that '70 isn't too messed up. It's a great kit, but the last couple times they released it, it had some really bad sink marks everywhere, especially in the rear behind the taillights, and around the rear wheel openings. Nothing a little putty won't fix!  

I always try to find one of the original issues of that kit, or the first rerelease of it with the orange one on the box. Every one of those I've gotten were fine.


----------



## LowandBeyond

shit ..........Indiana boys taking over this bitch. I bet the one hiding is model tech. :biggrin: 
6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: LowandBeyond, Pokey, 1ofaknd


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 29 2007, 09:50 AM~8667868
> *shit ..........Indiana boys taking over this bitch.  I bet the one hiding is model tech.  :biggrin:
> 6 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: LowandBeyond, Pokey, 1ofaknd
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech

:biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Pokey

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

*DAMN SCAMMERS. I ALWAYS GET THESE EMAILS*

Dear Beloved,
I am Mrs.Rita Gilbert,the wife of Mr.Sam Gilbert,both of us, 
are citizens of the United states of America. my husband 
worked with the Chevron/Texaco in Russia for twenty years
before he died in the year2003.We were married for ten 
years without a child.My Husband died after a brief illness 
that lasted for only four days.When my late husband was 
alive he deposited the sum of (Seven Million Five Hundred 
Pounds Sterlings)with a Bank in Europe Presently, this money
is still with the Bank and the management just wrote me as 
the beneficiary that our account has been DORMANT and if I,
as the beneficiary of the funds, do not re-activate the account; 
the funds will be CONFISCATED or I rather issue a letter of 
authorization to somebody to receive it on my behalf (note that
you need to activate this account)as I can not come over. Presently,
I'm in a hospital in Russia where I have been undergoing treatment 
for esophageal cancer.I beg you in the name of God to help me 
Stand-in as the beneficiary and collect the Funds from the Bank.
i want a person that is God-fearing who will use this money to fund
churches, Please reach me on my private


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Aug 29 2007, 06:23 AM~8667539
> *Just got these in trough mail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




if you dont use the wagon roof on that lincoln.... PM me and ill buy it :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

I'l keep it myself actualy 
It might come in handy sometime... 

ChrisZ0®z


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 29 2007, 08:38 AM~8668183
> *if you dont use the wagon roof on that lincoln.... PM me and ill buy it :biggrin:
> *


I've got that kit, and I'm not gonna use the wagon roof. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I j ust want to say sorry fellas ahead of time ! 


I got an email from Photo bucket a few minutes ago ! 


It seems they never really updated my account so when i started post in videos it took about alot of space and the revised my account ! Well looks like when they did that they noticed that i had 9000 pics :biggrin: on my account ! I was like NO WAY ! so i went and check and it is right ! 8991 as of right now ! 


So i must go in there and delete some dead folders and wipe out my pic that i dont share anymore ! I know some of you look at my pics to get motivation i will try and leave the best detailed 1 i have ! I think i will just delete the project pics and keep the finished build up 1 ! SO LOOKS LIKE I'LL BE BUSY THIS AFTERNOON ! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn......


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Aug 29 2007, 08:56 AM~8668316
> *I've got that kit, and I'm not gonna use the wagon roof. :biggrin:
> *



pm me uffin:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 29 2007, 11:28 AM~8669676
> *9000  pics  *


 :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Aug 29 2007, 11:58 AM~8669956
> *:wow:
> *


:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got home from Enterprise ! Dropped the Grand Am off at the body shop ! They are going to fix it if its not the bad after they tear it down ! They ended up putting us in a 208 Impala were the frist to get to rent this one ! They just got 30 in on friday and today the got 10 ready to use ! Nice car but pretty big compare to the Grand Am !


----------



## red69chevy

pics?


----------



## 408models

*SOMEONE ON HERE WAS BUILDING A EXPO WITH A LEXUS FRONT END, DON'T REMEMBER WHO, BUT HERES A PIC OF THE ONE IN THE BAY AREA.* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## BlitZ

The Cheech and Chong mobile...


----------



## txhardhittaz

what size tape should i use for patterns?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Aug 29 2007, 09:18 PM~8674017
> *what size tape should i use for patterns?
> *



I would get a mix of sizez ! You will have a gang of idas comin at you so its best to have a line up ready when needed ! Hit up Beto or your Local Hobby shop or Automotive paint store ! 




I use 1/64th to 2 inch ! To me anything smaller just gets lost by the time you add other colors and clear !


----------



## txhardhittaz

thanks,I have to go to the paint store this week.I'll grab a few diiferent ones


----------



## betoscustoms

IF YOU SHOOT THE PAINT RIGHT AND NOT THICK YOU WILL NOT HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE .010 SIZE TAPE, IT'S LIKE HAIR THIN.


----------



## BODINE

just picked up today :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

BETO!!!!

I KNOW YOU GOT THEM .010 TAPE , PM ME, I NEEEEEED SOME OF THAT :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

damn beto that green onw looks like its got the matrix shit on it,fuckin badass :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Aug 29 2007, 08:35 PM~8674985
> *damn beto that green onw looks like its got the matrix shit on it,fuckin badass :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS, I LIKE THAT "EL MATRIX"


----------



## zfelix

:cheesy:


----------



## 408models

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9q8lEGfXRg


----------



## chrisijzerman

thats just fuck ugly


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

That was crazy !


----------



## red69chevy

did u see the caddy with the lights throughout the body?thats wierd


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 29 2007, 04:30 PM~8672562
> *SOMEONE ON HERE WAS BUILDING A EXPO WITH A LEXUS FRONT END, DON'T REMEMBER WHO, BUT HERES A PIC OF THE ONE IN THE BAY AREA. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That was me I just found an issue of LUV it had it in there :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FZ00beT9sg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFgjS0-pkpg


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Aug 30 2007, 01:12 PM~8679936
> *That was me I just found an issue of LUV it had it in there  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven

after some gas


----------



## twinn

now its a show winning demolition derby car :0


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## BODINE

:0 SEE THE FACE IN THE FIRE ?


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 30 2007, 08:19 PM~8681697
> *:0 SEE THE FACE IN THE FIRE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I see a skull.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Aug 30 2007, 06:19 PM~8681697
> *:0 SEE THE FACE IN THE FIRE ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mcloven

holy shit thats cool


----------



## Pokey

I see 2 faces! Looks like someones trying to tell you to stop playing with fire Carl!


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## BODINE

is this a pgotshop added to flame?


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Tip Slow

damn ***** you build that


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Aug 30 2007, 08:14 PM~8682531
> *damn ***** you build that
> *


thats a diecast


----------



## Tip Slow

but who put that on there?


----------



## Blue s10

Everyone post up their paint booths. I want to see how you did them so I can build one


----------



## Tip Slow

i got a scrapyard for montecarlo parts etc,so if anybody need something let me know and ill get it for ya,even the hard to find parts


----------



## SAUL

ANYONE HERE IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS 1962 IMPALA ALL THE PARTS ARE GOLD PLATED THE BODY HASNT BEEN PAINTED PRETTY MUCH NEW NO PARTS MISSING IM TAKING OFFERS HERE ARE SOME PICTURES


----------



## SAUL




----------



## Pokey

Wish that was chrome plated, I'd take it off your hands with the quickness! I'm not really into gold.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 09:24 PM~8694100
> *Wish that was chrome plated, I'd take it off your hands with the quickness! I'm not really into gold.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SAUL

SAME HERE THATS WHY IT HAS TO GO


----------



## rollinoldskoo

how much you want for it?





> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2007, 04:21 PM~8694086
> *ANYONE HERE IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS 1962 IMPALA ALL THE PARTS ARE GOLD PLATED THE BODY HASNT BEEN PAINTED PRETTY MUCH NEW NO PARTS MISSING IM TAKING OFFERS HERE ARE SOME PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2007, 08:21 PM~8694086
> *ANYONE HERE IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS 1962 IMPALA ALL THE PARTS ARE GOLD PLATED THE BODY HASNT BEEN PAINTED PRETTY MUCH NEW NO PARTS MISSING IM TAKING OFFERS HERE ARE SOME PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PM SENT HOMIE CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Tip Slow

damn man i would love to take it off your hands,how much you think it would go for


----------



## SAUL

PUT A PRICE ON IT IF ITS FAIR YOU CAN HAVE IT


----------



## Tip Slow

two pubic hairs


----------



## SAUL

:uh:


----------



## Pokey

Saul, just ignore "themonteman". He seems to have a strange obsession with dicks, nutsacks, and pubic hairs.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 30 2007, 10:11 PM~8682499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does it show the butterfly that was covered with the LA tat :uh:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 10:07 PM~8694275
> *Saul, just ignore "themonteman". He seems to have a strange obsession with dicks, nutsacks, and pubic hairs.
> *


you don't have to ignore me,i was messin around cause i got enough money to take it off your hands.and pokey,who said anything about dick,nutsacks.you the one that has a obsession about those things not me.plus pubuc hair has nothin to do with those things


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 08:19 PM~8694303
> *you don't have to ignore me,i was messin around cause i got enough money to take it off your hands.and pokey,who said anything about dick,nutsacks.you the one that has a obsession about those things not me.plus pubuc hair has nothin to do with those things
> *


Whatever man, I guess that's why you changed my quote the other day to make it sound like I was talkin about some limp-dick shit. 

I'm sick of your shit, keep my name out of your mouth!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 04:44 PM~8694188
> *two pubic hairs
> *


you still can't be a normal contributing member in this community huh..... thats stupid stuff not needed to post.... think before you post dumbass.....


----------



## Tip Slow

yea yea i know no need to get butthurt over it.pokey why don't you just shut up and go drink some beer.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 05:27 PM~8694331
> *yea yea i know no need to get butthurt over it.pokey why don't you just shut up and go drink some beer.
> *


ummm i think you are the one who needs to shut your trap.....


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 08:27 PM~8694331
> *yea yea i know no need to get butthurt over it.pokey why don't you just shut up and go drink some beer.
> *


I thought I told you to keep my name OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 10:30 PM~8694345
> *I thought I told you to keep my name OUT OF YOUR MOUTH!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: calm down homie


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 08:29 PM~8694341
> *ummm i think you are the one who needs to shut your trap.....
> *


Why would anyone want him to shut up? Then we'd miss out on his intuitive and insightful musings!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 08:31 PM~8694347
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: calm down homie
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone want to buy my 360, still got a 2 yr warrenty that hasnt kicked in yet, should kick in at end of dec/beginning of jan has madden 07 and full auto, its the core, with the hard drive and the wireless controller. has the headset also and a batt charger and 2 rechargable batts looking to get 400 shipped out of it. o and a 1 free month xbox live card.. has box manual, evverything that it came with (pretty sure manuals are still in box) wasnt played alot, not even a year old, the warrenty through xbox ends than the walmart warrenty will kick in


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 1 2007, 10:29 PM~8694341
> *ummm i think you are the one who needs to shut your trap.....
> *


rollin no disrespect or anything but i was talkin to him,not you or anybody else.i said that just to fuck with him.


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 08:07 PM~8694275
> *Saul, just ignore "themonteman". He seems to have a strange obsession with dicks, nutsacks, and pubic hairs.
> *


 THATS THE FIRST THING THAT CAME TO MY MIND :0 JUST PLAYING MISTER MONTEMAN


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 1 2007, 08:35 PM~8694368
> *rollin no disrespect or anything but i was talkin to him,not you or anybody else.i said that because i want to fuck him.
> *


Sorry man, not gonna happen.

I'm so straight, I bite my hot dogs from the middle. :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 1 2007, 10:42 PM~8694389
> *Sorry man, not gonna happen.
> 
> I'm so straight, I bite my hot dogs from the middle.  :biggrin:
> *


now thats fucken straight,i thought i only did that(no joke)


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 1 2007, 07:21 PM~8694086
> *ANYONE HERE IS INTERESTED IN BUYING THIS 1962 IMPALA ALL THE PARTS ARE GOLD PLATED THE BODY HASNT BEEN PAINTED PRETTY MUCH NEW NO PARTS MISSING IM TAKING OFFERS HERE ARE SOME PICTURES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$35 + SHIPPING


----------



## Tip Slow

ill think about it saul,i got the money for it


----------



## SAUL




----------



## rollinoldskoo

hey man.... thought we making a deal already....


----------



## Tip Slow

to bad it's not a bel air cause i would have been all over it


----------



## DA_SQUID

how long does it usuly take for somethin to come from cali to texas?


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 2 2007, 09:15 PM~8699117
> *hey man.... thought we making a deal already....
> *


so you do want it its yours


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 3 2007, 12:00 PM~8702320
> *so you do want it its yours
> *


----------



## mcloven

heck ya i just got me a pacer wagon for 10 shipped


----------



## tyhodge07

throw some d's on that bitch :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## mcloven

any one have a hood


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I went down to the hobby room just to be sure but i have 78 built show ready kits ! I got more built but 78 are nice enough to take to a show ! :biggrin: 


WHat are your guys Show numbers like !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

none.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 4 2007, 02:56 AM~8709785
> *none.....
> *



What happen to your kits FAT BOY !


----------



## southside groovin

> *none.....*


same here :ugh: but soon to be 1 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 01:00 AM~8709796
> *What  happen to  your  kits  FAT  BOY !
> *


i got nothin worth showin , maybe the limo , thats about it.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

but i just counted i have 135 built ups spread around the house, and 32 more waiting to be built......


----------



## Pokey

I only have about 5 or 6 that are show worthy.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys does anybody know when the AZ show is can't find the topic anywhere 

can someone post it thanks :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 12:52 AM~8709767
> *I  went  down  to  the  hobby  room    just  to be  sure  but    i  have  78  built  show  ready  kits  !  I  got  more  built  but    78    are  nice enough  to  take  to a  show  !  :biggrin:
> WHat  are  your  guys  Show  numbers  like  !
> *



my showcars are only like two or three cars...

but my other ones i have about 5 or 6, cuz i keep selling builtups :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well sence its dead on here today and i got LowandByonds Malibu primer dring I Think i am going to pull out the clock and do my own 3hr build off ! You Know I'll take pics ! LOL ! see you guys in about 3 hrs !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mini pm me bro...... i can take car of your caprice/impala problem real easy.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8716463
> *Well  sence  its  dead  on  here  today  and  i  got    LowandByonds  Malibu  primer  dring      I  Think  i  am  going  to  pull  out  the  clock  and  do    my  own    3hr  build  off !    You  Know  I'll  take  pics  !  LOL !  see  you  guys  in  about  3  hrs  !
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 4 2007, 08:08 PM~8716463
> *Well  sence  its  dead  on  here  today  and  i  got    LowandByonds  Malibu  primer  dring      I  Think  i  am  going  to  pull  out  the  clock  and  do    my  own    3hr  build  off !    You  Know  I'll  take  pics  !  LOL !  see  you  guys  in  about  3  hrs  !
> *



hno: hno: I WAS GOING TO GO TO BED EARLY BUT I THINK ILL STAY UP


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is all got done ! Would have posted sooner but the dang computer is acting up ! 











































































Now i made a crew cab daully and then a standered Cab uni body pro touring style ! What you say ! Why waste 1 cant to build another right ! LOL ! OH My plans for the crew cab is to be layin frame ! Now i NEED SOME NICE RIG WHEELS !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 5 2007, 02:59 AM~8718776
> *:0  :0  :0
> *



WHAT ? You see something in the back ground ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 01:01 AM~8718780
> *WHAT  ?  You  see  something  in  the  back  ground !  LOL ! :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 5 2007, 03:02 AM~8718781
> *YES SIR!!  :cheesy:
> *


got to fill in a few spots then off to the paint shop !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 01:03 AM~8718784
> *got  to  fill in a  few  spots  then  off to  the  paint  shop  !
> *



:cheesy: Thanks man. I know it'll be sweet. :biggrin: 



BTW, I love that crew cab dually. :0


----------



## modeltech

nnniiiiiiiiccccccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! good thinkin savin the 2 kits!! i could use the the regular cab duelly to pull my starliner!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokey




----------



## BODINE

when you strip paint with brake fluid, how do you get paint off does it just come off or do i need to scrape it, rub it ?....and what do you use to get fluid of soap n water?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2007, 10:34 AM~8719843
> *when you strip paint with brake fluid, how do you get paint off does it just come off or do i need to scrape it, rub it ?....and what do you use to get fluid of soap n water?
> *


i usually scrub the paint off with a toothbrush then i wash the whole thing with dishwasher detergent and let it air dry


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Sep 5 2007, 11:12 AM~8720076
> *i usually scrub the paint off with a toothbrush then i wash the whole thing with dishwasher detergent and let it air dry
> *



Same here, Works great.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

x3....


----------



## southside groovin

x4


----------



## BODINE

what you guys think i could sell this for ?

its 5'8" tall , a hard foam with hard plastic bottom

put out by Miller Lite and Jeep.....it was in my store as a display Not a real surfboard but life size, and very hard to get


----------



## tyhodge07

ill pay shipping to send it here...

are there any other types on ebay? i think on ebay someone may find it a collectors item and prolly go up around 100-200, idk really


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 01:35 PM~8722235
> *ill pay shipping to send it here...
> 
> are there any other types on ebay? i think on ebay someone may find it a collectors item and prolly go up around 100-200, idk really
> *


 :twak: i bet you would pay shipping

i havent found one on ebay yet and i been looking for like a month....since your good at finding stuff :biggrin: .....check every once in a while for me please :tears:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8722250
> *:twak:  i bet you would pay shipping
> 
> i havent found one on ebay yet and i been looking for like a month....since your good at finding stuff :biggrin: .....check every once in a while for me please :tears:
> *


 :biggrin: 

what r u wanting to get out of it.. id say just throw it on there and set a reserve at what u want to atleast get, than it'll give u an idea if what u want is to high for it, or it could go way over what you want.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 01:43 PM~8722288
> *:biggrin:
> 
> what r u wanting to get out of it.. id say just throw it on there and set a reserve at what u want to atleast get, than it'll give u an idea if what u want is to high for it, or it could go way over what you want.
> *


what you think a good shipping quote would be :0


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a budweiser one
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BUDWEISER-SURF...1QQcmdZViewItem

Item number: 150157851554


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 01:47 PM~8722320
> *heres a budweiser one
> http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BUDWEISER-SURF...1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> Item number: 150157851554
> *


  ...thanks ill wait and see what it goes for ,,,then put mine ion


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2007, 04:50 PM~8722346
> * ...thanks ill wait and see what it goes for ,,,then put mine ion
> *


----------



## mcloven

http://1966newport.suddenlaunch3.com/index.cgi


----------



## BODINE

my surfboard is like new not a mark on it anywhere :0 ....so i hope that budweiser goes pretty good then mine should go more in better shape


----------



## red69chevy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM2OOfrVyJU
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=jeff+dunham


----------



## BODINE

this is a good one

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MS4AmNQ34wY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 5 2007, 10:55 PM~8725451
> *this is a good one
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=MS4AmNQ34wY
> *


funniest part
"look i got the brothers laughin, and the crackers pissed"
:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

You guys need to see SWEET DADDY D ! 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KyaVa0p7mrw&mode=related&search=


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 08:58 PM~8726169
> *You  guys    need  to    see  SWEET  DADDY  D !
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=KyaVa0p7mrw&mode=related&search=
> *


  ....i got the dvd.... i like the bloopers


----------



## lonnie

has anyone heard from beto


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just talked to BIGG C ! Hell be MIA for while his computer took shit ! So until he gets 1 or his fixed he wont be on for a while !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just talked to BIGG C ! Hell be MIA for while his computer took shit ! So until he gets 1 or his fixed he wont be on for a while !


----------



## lonnie

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 5 2007, 09:14 PM~8726326
> *Just  talked  to BIGG  C !    Hell  be  MIA  for  while  his  computer  took  shit !  So  until  he  gets  1    or  his  fixed  he  wont  be  on  for  a  while  !
> *


if you got his number can you ask him if he shipped my 68 yet thanks .lonnie


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Sep 6 2007, 12:18 AM~8726361
> *if you got his number can you ask him if he shipped my 68 yet thanks .lonnie
> *


i thought u were asking if anyones talked to beto.. mini said he just talked to BIGG C :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

maybe he talked to bigg c who talked to beto?


----------



## lonnie

im just waiting on my 68 caprice i have been watching the mail for 2 weeks lol im sure he will send it but waiting is killing me lol


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno:

The error returned was:
Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.

*259 user(s) active in the past 5 minutes*

ive been on lately and have noticed alot, a whole alot more ppl than that on and not get the damn server busy shit :angry: thats the only thing i hate about this site, besides half you fucks :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Sep 6 2007, 12:31 AM~8726463
> *im just waiting  on my 68 caprice i have been watching the mail for 2 weeks lol im sure he will send it but waiting is killing me lol
> *


waiting makes stuff seem to take longer, ive been waiting for these rc parts my mom got for my b-day, and its been almost 2 weeks and still nothing, i got t he car and cant even run it :angry: 

"a watch pot never boils"
quoted betty crocker (i dunno who started that, we'll leave it at that) :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

lol


----------



## BODINE

i just got done soaking a hood in purple power, took about 3-4 hours for 3 layers paint


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 5 2007, 11:32 PM~8726471
> *:dunno:
> 
> The error returned was:
> Sorry, the server is too busy to handle your request. Please try back in about 5 minutes.
> 
> 259 user(s) active in the past 5 minutes
> 
> ive been on lately and have noticed alot, a whole alot more ppl than that on and not get the damn server busy shit :angry: thats the only thing i hate about this site, besides half you fucks :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin: ....i got some goodies coming  ....3 sets of wheels , a Chevy dually, material to do hinges,,,,, :0 and surprise kit or somethin :0 :0 :0 :0 


and i got a 99 silverado extended cab im gonna try and put dually bed on it see how it looks,,,,,,now i need some nice dually wheels :biggrin:


----------



## 408models




----------



## BODINE

tghat paint looks good


----------



## modeltech

:0 :0


----------



## BODINE

where can i get some nice wire wheels for duallys?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 6 2007, 08:02 AM~8728947
> *where can i get some nice wire wheels for duallys?
> *


I THINK PEGASUS HAD MADE SOME WITH A DEEP LIP BACK THEN THAT YOU COULD PROBABLY USE FOR THEM


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 11:04 AM~8728966
> *I THINK PEGASUS HAD MADE SOME WITH A DEEP LIP BACK THEN THAT YOU COULD PROBABLY USE FOR THEM
> *



And dont forget They have the 19" and the 23" slevees !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 09:11 AM~8729021
> *And  dont  forget    They  have  the  19" and  the  23" slevees  !
> *


so the 19's go inside the 23" sleeve?


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 6 2007, 10:18 AM~8729070
> *so the 19's go inside the 23" sleeve?
> *




yep in the pic below there is a 19 inch irok rim inside the 23 inch sleeve the original size is in the front!!


----------



## 408models

*I WAS THINKING OF THESE IN THE FIRST PIC AND HERE ARE THOSE SLEEVES*


----------



## BODINE

i guess you can make them as deep as you want ......right?


----------



## 408models

i think so bro, i'm not sure i've never used these before. just see them all the time.


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE????*


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 11:38 AM~8729199
> *ANYBODY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what bare walls ~ LOL!


----------



## 408models

LOL, :biggrin: 
NO, THE MAGS ON THE WALL


----------



## 408models

*
CAN YOU TELL WHAT THIS IS???*












CELL PHONES :0


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8729468
> *
> CAN YOU TELL WHAT THIS IS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELL PHONES :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 11:57 AM~8728904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are them wheels spinnin :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:biggrin: WAS TRYING TO SIMULATE HOW THEY USED TO BUT A LOW PRO ON THE SPOKES LIKE ON THE SENTRAS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 12:13 PM~8729468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN YOU TELL WHAT THIS IS???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CELL PHONES :0
> *



The bikes are cool ! heres Mine 











And you have a web site for that photo etch ! Thats a must if your a detailler !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

]HEY TWINN ! THIS IS WHAT I WAS DEALIN WITH ON THE PHONE ! 



























He at that age that everywhere i go he needs to be there too ! 


OH Thanks for the 70 Lowandbyond LOL ! Its history now :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
kids gotta love them


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 08:38 AM~8729199
> *ANYBODY STILL HAVE ANY OF THESE MAGS ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:biggrin: thats gangsta :thumbsup: is that a civic ?
ahh the 90s 



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 10:57 AM~8728904
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 6 2007, 01:44 PM~8731431
> *:biggrin:
> *


that the original or the 90s reprint? I got all three but it's the reprint


----------



## 408models

YUP CIVIC HB

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man its so dead in here today ! Maybe this will livin it up ! 



Using BETO's Award sheet Put down i you were a judge the way you saw the 


 THIS IS JUST FOR FUN AND HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE WAY BETO DID THE JUDGING ! AGAIN JUST FOR FUN !


----------



## MARINATE

KICK ROCKS MINI


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Using BETO's Award sheet Put down if you were a judge the way you saw the 
 THIS IS JUST FOR FUN AND HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE WAY BETO DID THE JUDGING ! AGAIN JUST FOR FUN ! 
[/quote]

Heres MY HONEST CHOICES ! 

I didn't judge the placing of 1,2,3,4, and best over all ! Cause I am a builder in the contest !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 6 2007, 07:55 PM~8733366
> *KICK ROCKS MINI
> *


LOL! I hit you up later !


----------



## mitchapalooza65

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 11:45 AM~8730363
> *]HEY TWINN  !  THIS IS  WHAT  I  WAS  DEALIN  WITH  ON THE  PHONE  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He  at  that  age  that  everywhere  i  go    he  needs  to  be  there  too !
> OH    Thanks  for  the  70  Lowandbyond  LOL !    Its  history  now  :biggrin:
> *



oh snap, little mini in the making  gotta love the kids man, im def too young to experience that, but def wont mind the day i have my own to take care of


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 07:14 PM~8733496
> *LOL!    I hit  you  up  later !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Sep 6 2007, 08:22 PM~8733562
> *oh snap, little mini in the making   gotta love the kids man, im def too young to experience that, but def wont mind the day i have my own to take care of
> *


MAN ! My Little guy has his own chair and build table ! Right now he just gets in the way but someday i can't wait to be able to set down there together and build along side each other ! All he does right now is get in the way and open all the boex up and say ! OH NO ITS BROKEN ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 05:52 PM~8733349
> *Man  its  so  dead    in  here  today ! Maybe  this  will  livin    it  up  !
> Using  BETO's  Award  sheet      Put  down    i  you  were  a  judge  the  way  you  saw  the
> THIS  IS  JUST  FOR  FUN  AND  HAS  NOTHING TO  DO  WITH  THE  WAY  BETO  DID  THE  JUDGING !  AGAIN  JUST  FOR  FUN !
> *


so what is difference in rookie and beginner?.....how long you been doing it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

TO ME YES ! Going by what the builder has shared with us on this fourm Bodine ! Thats how i choose ! Cause we have people that have built 100s of kits but are stll rookies and you have some that have built 4 and are just beggining !


----------



## SAUL

THESE ARE SOME I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON NOTHING SPECIAL JUST THOUGHT I SHARED :biggrin:







MONTE ON CRAGARS


----------



## SAUL

MONTE ON SOME CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS


----------



## SAUL

CADDY ON TRU RAYS


----------



## SAUL




----------



## SAUL

70 UNDER CONSTRUCTION


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2007, 07:52 PM~8733349
> *Man  its  so  dead    in  here  today ! Maybe  this  will  livin    it  up  !
> Using  BETO's  Award  sheet      Put  down    i  you  were  a  judge  the  way  you  saw  the
> THIS  IS  JUST  FOR  FUN  AND  HAS  NOTHING TO  DO  WITH  THE  WAY  BETO  DID  THE  JUDGING !  AGAIN  JUST  FOR  FUN !
> *


WHat no one wants to man up and say how they would place the cars that were entered into the ALL OUT BUILD OFF ! 

Its just for fun ! No one should be getting butt hurt or anything over it ! Let us that were in the contest see what you really think !


----------



## tyhodge07

we dont have the time to fill that stupid shit out that doesnt mean shit to anyone or anybody, :twak: thats betos job, not ours, what do we benifit from it fool :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

what about them colts :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone ever seen RUN RONNY RUN ! I just watched it ! It funny as hell ! LOL !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 02:01 AM~8736375
> *Anyone  ever  seen  RUN  RONNY    RUN  !      I  just  watched  it  !  It  funny  as  hell !  LOL !
> *


naw i never seen it,but i heard of it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 7 2007, 02:03 AM~8736383
> *naw i never seen it,but i heard of it.
> *




You might not like it ! Its white Hillbilly movie ! I think Hearse driver was in it ! LOL ! :roflmao:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 02:05 AM~8736388
> *You  might  not  like  it    !  Its  white  Hillbilly    movie  !   I  think    Hearse  driver    was in it !  LOL ! :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..................what is it about


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 7 2007, 02:08 AM~8736398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ..................what is it about
> *



Hilbillies ! meet cops ! A little stupid but funny as shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 02:10 AM~8736410
> *Hilbillies  !  meet    cops !    A  little  stupid  but  funny  as  shit !  :biggrin:
> *


is it stupid as the ''Beverly Hilbillies?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 12:05 AM~8736388
> *You  might  not  like  it    !  Its  white  Hillbilly    movie  !    I  think    Hearse  driver    was in it !  LOL ! :roflmao:
> *


yeah i was in it.....  




























































































bangin your sister! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 12:05 AM~8736388
> *You  might  not  like  it    !  Its  white  Hillbilly    movie  !    I  think    Hearse  driver    was in it !  LOL ! :roflmao:
> *


yeah i was in it.....  




























































































bangin your sister! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 01:09 PM~8739055
> *yeah i was in it.....
> bangin your sister! :biggrin:  :0
> *



HA HA ! Your a *** ! All i have is 3 brothers ! And if you pippin 1 of them its cause he dresses like a woman ! SO you just got SELF-OWNED THERE FAT ASS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hey fucker , whats that primer you use?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i guess it was your mom then.....


----------



## BigPoppa

Are those Mando's rim and tire with 65 buick Rivi custom wire wheel backs? Looks cool

and where's that magazine



> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Sep 6 2007, 07:16 PM~8734003
> *MONTE ON SOME CROSSED SPOKE TRU RAYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HOLY MOTHER OF RESIN !  
My order showed up ! 2 HUGH thumbs up to TWINN AND MR. BIGGS ! 









































I got fresh made 1's ! I told TWINN and BIGGS to just send mine freash out of the molds ! When you guys order they will be cleaned up before shippin ! 
OH And I Cant forget this either ! 










Thanks TWINN I PUT IT TO GOOD USE !


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 dave u and hearse got something goin on we dont know about :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 7 2007, 06:18 PM~8741142
> *:0 dave u and hearse got something goin on we dont know about :dunno:
> *



Not really ! I try to help out the retarded ! :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## tyhodge07

http://youtube.com/watch?v=CqkG3CqPbQk
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
i gotta watch this again :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q


----------



## 408models




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 7 2007, 07:44 PM~8741272
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=CqkG3CqPbQk
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> i gotta watch this again :roflmao:
> *


u all need to watch this one, back on the main page

and dont tell granny her food sucks :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2K45PBZaFV0...related&search=


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect HOT WHEELS??

5 treasure hunts, 3 styles of grand national..14 total....10 1966 batmobile , 1 short card ,,, and 4 escalades,, 2 different wheels


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 7 2007, 02:19 PM~8740375
> *Are those Mando's rim and tire with 65 buick Rivi custom wire wheel backs?  Looks cool
> 
> and where's that magazine
> *


yeah the wheels are mandos the rim is from a 55 ford panel it had 2 piece spokes the caps from the 59 impala im so sorry BigPoppa about taking too long to send the magazine and the magazine is on me you dont have to pay me for it just pay the shipping i will ship it out this monday you should have it by this week everyone here is a witness


----------



## Pokey

Hey BODINE, I collect Hot Wheels too!

You wanna trade that GTO Treasure Hunt for one of my 2006 Treasure Hunts?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8741712
> *Hey BODINE, I collect Hot Wheels too!
> 
> You wanna trade that GTO Treasure Hunt for one of my 2006 Treasure Hunts?
> *


sure or ill trade you some sruff fo a kit :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 7 2007, 06:10 PM~8741717
> *sure or ill trade you some sruff fo a kit  :biggrin:
> *


Naw man, I'd never give up my plastic for a die-cast, not even a TH.


----------



## modeltech

ya, Bodine that a the MAX RAT kit!! 


same as this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ill trade Pokey


modeltech--yeah i got it from bob and had shyt load of paint on it im gonna try to do somethin with it


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 7 2007, 07:32 PM~8741827
> *ill trade Pokey
> modeltech--yeah i got it from bob and had shyt load of paint on it im gonna try to do somethin with it
> *



its a nice kit bodine!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Hey What do you do to see hows has replied to a topic ! I have seen it done before !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Well My lunch is up ! Back to work i go ! See ya about 5 am ! LOL !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Sep 7 2007, 06:34 PM~8741838
> *its a nice kit bodine!!
> *


all i got is .....body ,windows,interior,bumpers , no undercarriage


----------



## Blue s10

http://www.coastairbrush.com/products.asp?cat=18 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whay you always got to be an ass? :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


































:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 7 2007, 10:00 PM~8744331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whay you always got to be an ass? :uh:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2007, 09:50 PM~8742342
> *Hey    What    do  you  do  to  see  hows  has  replied  to a  topic !  I  have  seen  it  done  before  !
> *


Who posted in: randumb shit
Poster Posts
tyhodge07 967
Minidreams Inc. 789
zfelix 752
LowandBeyond 680
Mr Biggs 636
SCOOBY SNACKS 542
MARINATE 469
Pokey 410
1ofaknd 346
drnitrus 311


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 8 2007, 09:32 AM~8745093
> *Who posted in: randumb shit
> Poster  Posts
> tyhodge07  967
> Minidreams Inc.  789
> zfelix  752
> LowandBeyond  680
> Mr Biggs  636
> SCOOBY SNACKS  542
> MARINATE  469
> Pokey  410
> 1ofaknd  346
> drnitrus  311
> *



HOW DO YOU DO THAT ?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2007, 07:43 AM~8745124
> *HOW  DO  YOU  DO  THAT  ?
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2007, 09:43 AM~8745124
> *HOW  DO  YOU  DO  THAT  ?
> *


just click on the number of replies


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Like this !

tyhodge07 967 
Minidreams Inc. 790 
zfelix 752 
LowandBeyond 680 
Mr Biggs 636 
SCOOBY SNACKS 542 
MARINATE 469 
Pokey 410 
1ofaknd 348 
drnitrus 311 
88mcls 304 
Big_Vato23 301 
mitchapalooza65 290 
87burb 261 
bigdogg323 251 
408models 248 
wagonguy 247 
kustombuilder 222 
BiggC 205 
S-10sForever 205 
Project59 204 
twinn 201 
iced 186 
themonteman 180 
BigPoppa 175 
Linc 168 
stilldownivlife 162 
rollinoldskoo 162 
1low64 161 
BODINE 154 
betoscustoms 143 
hearse driver 135 
hawkeye1777 134 
awbcrazy 129 
modeltech 124 
Ronin 124 
Lownslow302 116 
Txfleetwood82 111 
holly.hoodlum 100 
PIGEON 94 
radicalplastic09 91 
las_crucez 89 
spikekid999 88 
Miloh 87 
Day1Hustla 81 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
63 ridah 75 
red69chevy 73 
lonnie 67 
1badassMALIBU 66 
vengence 66 
Blue s10 59 
SOLO1 51 
Models IV Life 47 
urjustamemory 46 
dade county 39 
swanginbows 39 
EVIL C 38 
ShowRodFreak 36 
MKD904 35 
raystrey 34 
8-Ball 31 
lowridin14 31 
DA_SQUID 31 
79burider 29 
vinman2 28 
dubelduces 28 
erase one 27 
pancho1969 27 
Firefly 25 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 24 
THEREGAL 23 
kansascutty 23 
95imp 23 
BlitZ 22 
southside groovin 21 
65lorider 19 
johnnyhop 18 
Sleepy2368 17 
OJ Hydraulics 17 
chrisijzerman 17 
SAUL 16 
BiggDeee 16 
Revolution909 15 
King Of Rimz 14 
lowrid3r 14 
AZTEKONE 13 
FWDFleetwood 13 
carl 13 
sbcin1966newport 12 
MaZeRaT 11 
LILHOBBZ805 11 
lowridermodels 11 
ElRafa 11 
DEUCES76 11 
boskeeter 10 
bluesonoma 10 
bad news 10 
MR ORTEGA JR XIV 10 
midcanadalowriders 10 
mademan 9 
22's-nothing-less 9 
phatras 8 
KingSuper 8 
wiseguy808 7 
Wicked 7 
orange candy M.C. 7 
Adam pl 7 
old low&slo 7 
caprice on dz 7 
93FULLSIZE 7 
importmadness 6 
DoUgH 6 
layin_in_so_cal 6 
79BLUES 6 
shrekinacutty 6 
DuezPaid 5 
63impala_obsession 5 
txhardhittaz 5 
kdogg213 5 
ice64berg 5 
GrimReaper 5 
skeazy 5 
Sin7 5 
low4oshow 4 
87MCLS 4 
aztek_warrior 4 
CHR1S619 4 
13X7FORLIFE 4 
85 biarittz 3 
BONAFIDE_G 3 
punkmasterplex1 3 
hoppingmad 3 
ghettodreams 3 
Purpura Delujo 3 
pickle 3 
LowriderKid56 3 
BombaAussieStyle 3 
chet milner 3 
socios b.c. prez 3 
bigbearlocos 3 
M.C.B.A. scout 3 
Stickz 3 
steelers#1 2 
Black 78 MC 2 
madmonte81 2 
Dr_Evil 2 
KrAzE1 2 
caddionly 2 
tru_pimp 2 
CaddyKid253 2 
sincitycutty 2 
[email protected] 2 
P-Rico 2 
SlammdSonoma 2 
my64imp 2 
Laidframe 2 
IlDuce 2 
Mr.Is Kustomz 2 
I.N.K 2 
PHXKSTM 2 
MRE-50L 2 
miniz2001 2 
casino2595 1 
59ridah 1 
Blingy76 1 
mista_gonzo 1 
Cadillac Ed 1 
phat97yukon 1 
Kreator 1 
Jacobicreation 1 
robocon 1 
jayhawk 1 
TRU505RYDA 1 
Wikipedia.com 1 
LilMarty54 1 
619mikey 1 
beeenblazed 1 
79caddyman 1 
[[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1 
BIG WHIT 64 1 
5.0man 1 
blvd ace miami 1 
94TC 1 
sinister 1 
unforgiven50insp 1 
EastBayRyda925 1 
ITCHYGÍNA 1 
locotoys 1 
ohioduce 1 
jevries 1 
baggedon22s 1 
E 1 
LowRider_69 1 
Malignant Tumor 1 
91lacin 1 
maddhopper 1 
66LOU 1 
zsmizle 1 
Spiderose 1 
janglelang 1 
Emillion 1 
texasdelta88 1 
King Josh 1 
milfintraining 1 
lowforlife 1 
chackbayplaya 1 
vertex 1 
MILAS 1 
southstar066 1 
Modelluver


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

it worked ! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heres a car i would love to build !


----------



## red69chevy

aint that limetime?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2007, 12:17 PM~8745392
> *Like  this  !
> 
> tyhodge07 967
> Minidreams Inc. 790
> zfelix 752
> LowandBeyond 680
> Mr Biggs 636
> SCOOBY SNACKS 542
> MARINATE 469
> Pokey 410
> 1ofaknd 348
> drnitrus 311
> 88mcls 304
> Big_Vato23 301
> mitchapalooza65 290
> 87burb 261
> bigdogg323 251
> 408models 248
> wagonguy 247
> kustombuilder 222
> BiggC 205
> S-10sForever 205
> Project59 204
> twinn 201
> iced 186
> themonteman 180
> BigPoppa 175
> Linc 168
> stilldownivlife 162
> rollinoldskoo 162
> 1low64 161
> BODINE 154
> betoscustoms 143
> hearse driver 135
> hawkeye1777 134
> awbcrazy 129
> modeltech 124
> Ronin 124
> Lownslow302 116
> Txfleetwood82 111
> holly.hoodlum 100
> PIGEON 94
> radicalplastic09 91
> las_crucez 89
> spikekid999 88
> Miloh 87
> Day1Hustla 81
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> 63 ridah 75
> red69chevy 73
> lonnie 67
> 1badassMALIBU 66
> vengence 66
> Blue s10 59
> SOLO1 51
> Models IV Life 47
> urjustamemory 46
> dade county 39
> swanginbows 39
> EVIL C 38
> ShowRodFreak 36
> MKD904 35
> raystrey 34
> 8-Ball 31
> lowridin14 31
> DA_SQUID 31
> 79burider 29
> vinman2 28
> dubelduces 28
> erase one 27
> pancho1969 27
> Firefly 25
> DOPE-SCALEMODELS 24
> THEREGAL 23
> kansascutty 23
> 95imp 23
> BlitZ 22
> southside groovin 21
> 65lorider 19
> johnnyhop 18
> Sleepy2368 17
> OJ Hydraulics 17
> chrisijzerman 17
> SAUL 16
> BiggDeee 16
> Revolution909 15
> King Of Rimz 14
> lowrid3r 14
> AZTEKONE 13
> FWDFleetwood 13
> carl 13
> sbcin1966newport 12
> MaZeRaT 11
> LILHOBBZ805 11
> lowridermodels 11
> ElRafa 11
> DEUCES76 11
> boskeeter 10
> bluesonoma 10
> bad news 10
> MR ORTEGA JR XIV 10
> midcanadalowriders 10
> mademan 9
> 22's-nothing-less 9
> phatras 8
> KingSuper 8
> wiseguy808 7
> Wicked 7
> orange candy M.C. 7
> Adam pl 7
> old low&slo 7
> caprice on dz 7
> 93FULLSIZE 7
> importmadness 6
> DoUgH 6
> layin_in_so_cal 6
> 79BLUES 6
> shrekinacutty 6
> DuezPaid 5
> 63impala_obsession 5
> txhardhittaz 5
> kdogg213 5
> ice64berg 5
> GrimReaper 5
> skeazy 5
> Sin7 5
> low4oshow 4
> 87MCLS 4
> aztek_warrior 4
> CHR1S619 4
> 13X7FORLIFE 4
> 85 biarittz 3
> BONAFIDE_G 3
> punkmasterplex1 3
> hoppingmad 3
> ghettodreams 3
> Purpura Delujo 3
> pickle 3
> LowriderKid56 3
> BombaAussieStyle 3
> chet milner 3
> socios b.c. prez 3
> bigbearlocos 3
> M.C.B.A. scout 3
> Stickz 3
> steelers#1 2
> Black 78 MC 2
> madmonte81 2
> Dr_Evil 2
> KrAzE1 2
> caddionly 2
> tru_pimp 2
> CaddyKid253 2
> sincitycutty 2
> [email protected] 2
> P-Rico 2
> SlammdSonoma 2
> my64imp 2
> Laidframe 2
> IlDuce 2
> Mr.Is Kustomz 2
> I.N.K 2
> PHXKSTM 2
> MRE-50L 2
> miniz2001 2
> casino2595 1
> 59ridah 1
> Blingy76 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Cadillac Ed 1
> phat97yukon 1
> Kreator 1
> Jacobicreation 1
> robocon 1
> jayhawk 1
> TRU505RYDA 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> LilMarty54 1
> 619mikey 1
> beeenblazed 1
> 79caddyman 1
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1
> BIG WHIT 64 1
> 5.0man 1
> blvd ace miami 1
> 94TC 1
> sinister 1
> unforgiven50insp 1
> EastBayRyda925 1
> ITCHYGÍNA 1
> locotoys 1
> ohioduce 1
> jevries 1
> baggedon22s 1
> E 1
> LowRider_69 1
> Malignant Tumor 1
> 91lacin 1
> maddhopper 1
> 66LOU 1
> zsmizle 1
> Spiderose 1
> janglelang 1
> Emillion 1
> texasdelta88 1
> King Josh 1
> milfintraining 1
> lowforlife 1
> chackbayplaya 1
> vertex 1
> MILAS 1
> southstar066 1
> Modelluver
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

whore....


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 i see you got excited about 6300 posts :roflmao: whore


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yeah , so....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 8 2007, 02:00 PM~8745859
> *yeah , so....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2007, 09:45 AM~8745505
> *Heres  a  car  i  would  love  to  build  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you would love to , but you cant cause you aint got no skillz...... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 8 2007, 02:35 PM~8746010
> *you would love to , but you cant cause you aint got no skillz...... :biggrin:
> *


would only look good with real wood on it :biggrin: some bulsa wood would prolly work.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Sep 8 2007, 08:35 AM~8746010-->
> 
> 
> 
> you would love to , but you cant cause you aint got no skillz...... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Aug 5 2007, 09:43 AM~8476705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SKILLZ BABY................


----------



## Reverend Hearse

color bar , not the dash.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 8 2007, 10:44 AM~8746522
> *color bar , not the dash.......
> *


don't take it personal bro.... but i think he could do it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i think he could too......


----------



## 1ofaknd

that's an awfully black looking colorbar, lol

did you look at a real one while you were making it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i used prismatic foil for the face it ws as close as i could get.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MAN Guys dont rough up FAT ASS to bad ! I am heading to work i dont want him all beat up and cring when i get ! LOL !



See guys about 5 am ! Unless i work late ! LATER !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2007, 06:45 AM~8745505
> *Heres  a  car  i  would  love  to  build  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












good body to start with...


----------



## txhardhittaz

i just cleared my car and it made the paint look dull,why it that?any way to make it shiny?


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 8 2007, 05:20 PM~8746899
> *i just cleared my car and it made the paint look dull,why it that?any way to make it shiny?
> *


?


----------



## tyhodge07

polish it


----------



## DA_SQUID

14 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: DA_SQUID, chrisijzerman, 63impala_obsession, BODINE, hearse driver, hernanpl93, bigdogg323, layin_in_so_cal, rollinoldskoo
TIME NOW IS 2:00 A.M


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 9 2007, 01:27 AM~8749226
> *polish it
> *


what should i use?


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 9 2007, 09:55 AM~8750578
> *what should i use?
> *



Mother "california gold" Carnuaba Wax!!!!


get a shine like this!!!


----------



## BODINE

WHATS YOUR TEAM???



I LIKE S</span>


----------



## chrisijzerman

And i like

BIG BOOTY


----------



## Pokey

*COLTS!!!!*

Big Booty is nice too. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

booty booty booty rockin everywhere!


----------



## red69chevy

RAIDERS!


----------



## old low&slo

EAGLES!!!!!!!

and they just lost :banghead:


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 9 2007, 12:18 PM~8750686
> *Mother "california gold" Carnuaba Wax!!!!
> get a shine like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks alot


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 9 2007, 12:18 PM~8750686
> *Mother "california gold" Carnuaba Wax!!!!
> get a shine like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey wagon guy
I found that brand at walmart sprayed a few coats gotta sand out well see how it turns out
thanks again homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 9 2007, 01:18 PM~8750686
> *Mother "california gold" Carnuaba Wax!!!!
> get a shine like this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the same phone i got :biggrin: i can go across my apartment complex to the playground and still get reception, with no interfirence (spelling)


----------



## chrisijzerman

I still like big booty....


----------



## 2lowsyn

car show to day . down the street.
























































let me know if you want more , i dont want to put abunch of crap up.
and wait room .
i know its a modle car area.just thought you might want to see them.


----------



## txhardhittaz

more pics of that truck


----------



## 2lowsyn

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 9 2007, 02:35 PM~8751776
> *more pics of that truck
> *


i kinda of F-up on that .and dont have more pics of it . fals advertisment-lol
but i have more pics of the show. if i had a video camera that could conect to the comp i would show you guys the ladies and more stuff.


----------



## mcloven

radeirs


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 9 2007, 03:00 PM~8751904
> *radeirs
> *


RAIDERS SUCK BALL'S


----------



## red69chevy

YOU SUCK BALLS!!!!lol J/P BIG HOMIE


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 9 2007, 03:33 PM~8752056
> *naw u got them mixed up with the COWGIRLS</span>*


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## DA_SQUID

how many mods do i have to do so it can be consider a radical?
where would i cut my door...tilted the front end and dont know where to cut doors off at


----------



## txhardhittaz

i used the polish but it got into the door seams and now its dry,anyway to remove it?thanks


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 9 2007, 09:15 PM~8753567
> *i used the polish but it got into the door seams and now its dry,anyway to remove it?thanks
> *


toothpick


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 9 2007, 03:00 PM~8751904
> *radeirs
> *


ORALE VATO-FUK YOU, FUKIN RAIDERS SUK ON ASS CHEEKS. DID YOU SEE THE FUKIN SCOREBOARD TODAY....AND ALSO A LOYAL FAN WOULD KNO HOW TO SPELL RAIDERS....


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Sep 9 2007, 07:32 PM~8753690
> *ORALE VATO-FUK YOU, FUKIN RAIDERS SUK ON ASS CHEEKS. DID YOU SEE THE FUKIN SCOREBOARD TODAY....AND ALSO A LOYAL FAN WOULD KNO HOW TO SPELL RAIDERS....
> *



:uh: Atleast Raider Fans DOnt Say ORALE VATO IN EVERY POST THEY MAKE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 09:33 PM~8753700
> *:uh: Atleast Raider Fans DOnt Say ORALE VATO IN EVERY POST THEY MAKE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


TRUF!!! lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 07:33 PM~8753700
> *:uh: Atleast Raider Fans DOnt Say ORALE VATO IN EVERY POST THEY MAKE :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *


ORALE VATO-TRUE THAT BUT ALL THOSE OPEN MOUTHS SURE SAY ALOT BOUT RAIDER FANS AND ALSO THEY DONT FIGHT FAIR, THEY ALWAYS GOT TO JUMP SOMEBODY NEVER ONE ON ONE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Sep 9 2007, 07:43 PM~8753770
> *ORALE VATO-TRUE THAT BUT ALL THOSE OPEN MOUTHS SURE SAY ALOT BOUT RAIDER FANS AND ALSO THEY DONT FIGHT FAIR, THEY ALWAYS GOT TO JUMP SOMEBODY NEVER ONE ON ONE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




Damn Sounds Like Somebody Had A Bad Experience At The Black Hole!!!!

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 07:47 PM~8753807
> *
> 
> Damn Sounds Like Somebody Had A Bad Experience At The Black Hole!!!!</span>
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>ORALE VATO-SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU FANS LIKE GETTING IT SHOVED UP YOUR BLACK HOLES.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Sep 9 2007, 07:51 PM~8753837
> *ORALE VATO-SOUNDS TO ME LIKE YOU FANS LIKE GETTING IT SHOVED UP YOUR BLACK HOLES.
> *



LMMFAO! Ok all i gotta say is go to a raider game wearing a lions jersy and we'll see what happens to your black hole :cheesy: LOL!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 07:55 PM~8753875
> *LMMFAO! Ok all i gotta say is go to a raider game wearing a lions jersy and we'll see what happens to your black hole :cheesy: LOL!
> *


ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE I GUESS YOU LIKE GIVING AND RECIEVING.


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Sep 9 2007, 07:59 PM~8753909
> *ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE I GUESS YOU LIKE GIVING AND RECIEVING.
> *



Naw Thats The Other Side Of The Bay Your Thinkin About :cheesy:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 9 2007, 08:02 PM~8753925
> *Naw Thats The Other Side Of The Bay Your Thinkin About :cheesy:
> *


ORALE VATO-DAMN HOMIE I WISH THE RAIDER FANS OVER HERE HAD THAT MUCH PASSION, WOULD A MADE FOR A FUN DAY OF FIGHTIN AT THE LOCAL WATER HOLE. PEACE OUT.


----------



## Ronin

fuck football too busy


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

ORALE VATO-GOT A NEW ADDITION TO THE HOUSEHOLD. 3 MONTHS OLD ALL BLACK WITH WHITE GOAT TEE AND WHITE CHEST. BOXER MIX WITH BLUE NOSE PIT. SAVED IT FROM SOME FUKIN TWEEKERS THAT COULDNT TAKE CARE OF IT.

























MY KIDS LOVE HIM.


----------



## old low&slo

aaaawwww look at that face !!!
he's cool dude !!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Sep 9 2007, 08:23 PM~8754043
> *aaaawwww  look at that face !!!
> he's cool dude !!!
> *


ORALE VATO-THANX HOMIE.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 9 2007, 02:55 PM~8751088
> *COLTS!!!!
> 
> *


if u havent bought a manning jersey, better get one now... get all the cards u can get of him, get w/e u can


----------



## tyhodge07

:worship: this is the cleanest caddy i have seen yet :worship:
http://www.mcsmk8.com/92-CAD/92CAD.html


----------



## tyhodge07

that fucker only has 6xx miles on it :0 must be nice to have that much money to just park a car for 15 years and not touch it... :worship:


----------



## BODINE

in 2001 there was this old man always in my store and always talked about cars he had and said his wife passed in 1985 , he said i had just bought her a new 1985 cutlass supreme 2dr v8 and she past 2 months after , he had like 6 cars , so i asked if i could see his cars ,,, i went there he had 85 cutty with 5,000 miles on it as nice as that caddy.....asked if he would sell he siad for 8,000.00


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 10 2007, 02:09 AM~8755511
> *in 2001 there was this old man always in my store and always talked about cars he had and said his wife passed in 1985 , he said i had just bought her a new 1985 cutlass supreme 2dr v8 and she past 2 months after , he had like 6 cars , so i asked if i could see his cars ,,, i went there he had 85 cutty with 5,000 miles on it as nice as that caddy.....asked if he would sell he siad for 8,000.00
> *


 :0 id rather have t he caddy tho.. e ben tho i like them cutty's, but theres just something abut that caddy that i love.. :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy

does jimmy flintstone make good resin kits?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 10 2007, 11:35 AM~8758072
> *does jimmy flintstone make good resin kits?
> *


Not spectacular, but definately worth the price


----------



## chrisijzerman

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWW SKEEET SKEEET!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*UUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 10 2007, 03:06 PM~8759431
> *UYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

?


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 10 2007, 03:17 PM~8759499
> *UYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

yeah


----------



## BODINE

anyone do military dioramas?


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys does anybody know what happen scooby snacks :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

sorry i was hunrgy


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 11 2007, 02:14 PM~8766674
> *hey guys does anybody know what happen  scooby snacks  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2007, 01:21 PM~8766726
> *:wave:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 11 2007, 11:14 AM~8766674
> *hey guys does anybody know what happen to scooby snacks  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


my bad :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2007, 03:21 PM~8766726
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 whats up homie :dunno: where ya been?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 11 2007, 02:38 PM~8766856
> *:0  whats up homie :dunno: where ya been?
> *


hey wat up bro :wave: i been in school trying 2 finish already...lol


----------



## twinn

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## chrisijzerman

Hmmmm poor dude...


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8766726
> *:wave:
> *



DAMN ****** U BEEN MIA!!! :0


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2007, 03:42 PM~8766888
> *hey wat up bro :wave: i been in school trying 2 finish already...lol
> *


ahh, so you come home do homework, and than sleep, cant check in on us anymore  what u do, year round school or somethin? school just started back up not to long ago didnt it.. get ur ass back on track, and check in once in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

hey wheres hearse driverat


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 11 2007, 12:21 PM~8766726
> *:wave:
> *



:0


----------



## BODINE

anyone need these? :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my cutty was gonna be this


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 11 2007, 04:41 PM~8768618
> *hey wheres hearse driverat
> *


LIKE I TOLD YOU IN THE PM I WORK NIGHTS , ILL GET YOU A TRACKING NUMBER WHEN I SHIP YOUR BOX. IT WOULD HELP TONOT BE A DICK THOUGH IN YOUR PM. I USUALLY ONLY GET THE CHANCE TO SHIP ONCE OR TWICE A WEEK.


----------



## tyhodge07

half way frozen uncrustables are the shit :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 02:14 PM~8774940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice avi punk :uh: :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Sep 12 2007, 03:17 PM~8774971
> *nice avi punk :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 12:01 PM~8774794
> *half way frozen uncrustables are the shit :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

you like them too.. i like them half way frozen, the jelly is nice and cold, but not frozen, where the peanut butter is just barely frozen, has a crunch, :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THEY SELL THEM AT QUICKTRIP HERE I GET THEm on my break. try them microwaved for about 10 sec too...... but frozen is better ..imo....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 12 2007, 03:25 PM~8775077
> *THEY SELL THEM AT QUICKTRIP HERE I GET THEm on my break. try them microwaved for about 10 sec too...... but frozen is better ..imo....
> *


when im cravin them bad enough ill microwave for 10 secs.. but i dont like them being warm.. have u tried the cheese ones yet?


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect or need any of the homierollers 1:24 motorcycles?


----------



## BODINE

anyone collect or need any of the homierollers 1:24 motorcycles?


----------



## drnitrus

pics? i never even seen those....


----------



## tyhodge07

i want this :cheesy:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/Se...19128&CatId=533


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 12 2007, 12:27 PM~8775091
> *when im cravin them bad enough ill microwave for 10 secs.. but i dont like them being warm.. have u tried the cheese ones yet?
> *


never seen a cheese one...


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 12 2007, 06:23 PM~8776406
> *never seen a cheese one...
> *


they got them around me, but dont look to good.. i think you microwave them for like 30 seconds than eat them, their like a grilled cheese uncrustable.. but i stick with the strawberry ones..

im off to work, ill be back on later when i get home sometime later on, hopefully a few hours


----------



## tyhodge07

heres a pic of all the ones they got.. the strawberry is the only one i like, grapes alright, but not as good, the top is the cheese one


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Blue s10

I see you finally found your avatar ty.


----------



## Miloh

:wave: :wave: Hi All: Been busy over here for a bit.

Miloh.


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## luxurylemans

Hey guys! I just ordered the amt 1972 Chevy Nova SS "Old Pro" kit. I have plans of replicating my brothers 74 Buick Apollo.
I know that between the bumpers (aside from the drivetrain,) these cars are ALMOST identical. I have had this kit before and basically screwed it up trying to build a Nova due to my inexperience at the time. My skills have improved a bit since then.
I was just wondering if anyone had any tips of how to fabricate the front and rear panels (Head light, tail light, and grille work.) I am sure someone out there has converted this kit to either a Ventura, or even better an Omega. If I am successful I plan to give the car to my bro so he can display it with the 1:1 version at local car shows in 2008.

Here's a pic of my bros ride...

Hosted on Fotki

Heres another with me giving it my approval...


Hosted on Fotki

Any help IS appreciated guys!

Cliff


----------



## mcloven

im bored


----------



## Ronin

me too


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Stay tuned :I: ! I Am finishing up a secert project I will be showing off in about an hour or so ! 

LOL! Some will hate and some will cheer ! People like Hearse Driver are know AS QUEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix

:around:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2007, 08:48 PM~8787006
> *Stay  tuned  :I: !  I  Am  finishing  up  a  secert  project    I  will  be  showing    off in  about an  hour  or  so !
> 
> LOL!    Some  will  hate  and  some  will  cheer  !  People  like  Hearse  Driver    are    know  AS  QUEERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


look a fuckin cheerleader..... :biggrin: the more my name is on your lips , the more my dick is in your mouth , minibitch...... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 14 2007, 12:48 AM~8787855
> *look a fuckin cheerleader..... :biggrin:  the more my name is on your lips , the more my dick is in your mouth , minibitch...... :uh:
> *


 :uh: 


SILLY *** ! DICKS ARE FOR CHICK ! AND MY NUTS ARE FOR YOUR LIPS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i know dicks are for chicks......

































































ask your wife , ***...... :biggrin: <--- how she looks when i leave


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Never here when she's around ! Thats 1 beast we try to hide from ! :around:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2007, 11:59 PM~8787929
> *Never  here  when  she's  around  !    Thats    1  beast    we  try  to  hide  from !  :around:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2007, 10:59 PM~8787929
> *Never  here  when  she's  around  !    Thats    1  beast    we  try  to  hide  from !  :around:
> *


agreed...... :0


----------



## txhardhittaz

what is the correct way to do patterns?
I'll be using HOK if that matters


----------



## ElMonte74'

DIDI, I need the tape. cause the guy i bought the tape from is saying that i haven't sent the payment so now i need your tape.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 14 2007, 01:56 PM~8790632
> *DIDI, I need the tape.  cause the guy i bought the tape from is saying that i haven't sent the payment so now i need your tape.
> *


alright, ill stop by there and get all the sizes they got in stock, with prices on them.. ill try to stop by there today..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

randumb burp......


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 14 2007, 11:47 AM~8790929
> *alright, ill stop by there and get all the sizes they got in stock, with prices on them.. ill try to stop by there today..
> *


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 14 2007, 12:21 PM~8790437
> *what is the correct way to do patterns?
> I'll be using HOK if that matters
> *


?anyone


----------



## Pokey

*Remember me?*

:biggrin: 

Back from my vacation! I bet most of you didn't even realize I was gone.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 14 2007, 06:04 PM~8793043
> *Remember me?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Back from my vacation! I bet most of you didn't even realize I was gone.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Blue s10

Damn Jessica Alba with blonde hair :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 14 2007, 05:04 PM~8793043
> *Remember me?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Back from my vacation! I bet most of you didn't even realize I was gone.
> *


you left :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 14 2007, 04:00 PM~8791386
> *
> *


didnt make it before they closed.. i had alot of shit to get done.. tomorrow i can try, but got a wedding reception i have to go to.. but ill try during the day


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 14 2007, 05:04 PM~8793043
> *Remember me?
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Back from my vacation! I bet most of you didn't even realize I was gone.
> *



nope sure didn't. Last I heard you was going to a bachlor party. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

ANYONE WHO I WAS SUPOSED TO MAKE PATTERNS FOR PM ME I ERASED MY INBOX AND FORGOT WHO ALL ASKED ME!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 11:04 PM~8795049
> *ANYONE WHO I WAS SUPOSED TO MAKE PATTERNS FOR PM ME I ERASED MY INBOX AND FORGOT WHO ALL ASKED ME!!!!!
> *


me? :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 10:04 PM~8795049
> *ANYONE WHO I WAS SUPOSED TO MAKE PATTERNS FOR PM ME I ERASED MY INBOX AND FORGOT WHO ALL ASKED ME!!!!!
> *


YO


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Heading off to bed you all have a safe weekend ! I be working ! Before i go i thought i would share this link! 


http://z3.invisionfree.com/Plastic_Fanatic...php?showforum=2


Lets try to show this youngster some freindly attendance on his new site ! 


Best of luck Chris !


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 14 2007, 10:14 PM~8794761
> *nope sure didn't.  Last I heard you was going to a bachlor party.    :biggrin:
> *


lol, yeah, took me 2 weeks to find my way back! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 06:37 AM~8795746
> *lol, yeah, took me 2 weeks to find my way back! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2007, 01:24 AM~8795484
> *Heading  off  to  bed  you  all  have  a  safe  weekend  !  I  be  working !    Before  i  go  i  thought  i  would  share  this  link!
> http://z3.invisionfree.com/Plastic_Fanatic...php?showforum=2
> Lets  try  to  show  this  youngster    some  freindly  attendance  on  his  new  site !
> Best  of  luck  Chris !
> *



whos is this?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 01:36 PM~8796607
> *whos is this?
> *


:dunno: LETS WHORE IT :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:worship: i could see dave pullin this one off.. this truck is just badass all around :worship: its featured in this months truckin mag

http://www.autoblog.com/2006/10/31/sema-de...just-not-right/


----------



## BODINE

Our members have made a total of 5 posts
We have 5 registered members
The newest member is BODINE
Most users ever online was 5 on Sep 14 2007, 06:27 PM


----------



## mcloven

http://1966newport.suddenlaunch3.com/index.cgi


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 10:46 AM~8796630
> *:worship: i could see dave pullin this one off.. this truck is just badass all around :worship: its featured in this months truckin mag
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2006/10/31/sema-de...just-not-right/
> *




thats one badass sick monster right there!! :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 15 2007, 09:16 PM~8798601
> *thats one badass sick monster right there!!  :0  :0
> *


:yes: baddest ford ive seen yet.. lifted at least, id feel little inside that thing :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 04:56 PM~8799231
> *:yes: baddest ford ive seen yet.. lifted at least, id feel little inside that thing  :0
> *


something you say a lot huh???? :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 11:06 PM~8799271
> *something you say a lot huh????  :0  :0
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 11:13 PM~8799313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:uh: :twak:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 05:13 PM~8799313
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 15 2007, 08:06 PM~8799271
> *something you say a lot huh????  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: :twak:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:24 PM~8799362
> *:uh: :twak:
> *


Don't sweat it homie, we're laughing WITH you, not............... aw, fuck it, we're definetly laughing AT you. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:32 PM~8799402
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How'd you get a pic of Travis?


----------



## txhardhittaz

Anyone ever use Krylon X- metal.Saw it today at wal mart


----------



## tyhodge07

found it on his photobucket


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:35 PM~8799422
> *found it on his photobucket
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 14 2007, 09:52 PM~8794621
> *didnt make it before they closed.. i had alot of shit to get done.. tomorrow i can try, but got a wedding reception i have to go to.. but ill try during the day
> *


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 15 2007, 08:35 PM~8799420
> *Anyone ever use Krylon X- metal.Saw it today at wal mart
> *



YEP!!!!!

its good ass paint....


----------



## txhardhittaz

can you use it without the base?


----------



## Pokey

http://z3.invisionfree.com/Plastic_Fanatic...dex.php?act=idx


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 16 2007, 03:01 PM~8801716
> *http://z3.invisionfree.com/Plastic_Fanatic...dex.php?act=idx
> *


 :uh: why the hell would he set it to where u have to sign up to view the forum :uh: now i aint signin up :twak:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Sep 15 2007, 08:28 PM~8799390-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't sweat it homie, we're laughing WITH you, not............... aw, fuck it, we're definetly laughing AT you. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YES!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pokey_@Sep 15 2007, 08:33 PM~8799410
> *How'd you get a pic of Travis?
> *



I just woke up that day. Don't mind the hair doo. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Sep 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8800379-->
> 
> 
> 
> said they, and heard.. so nope.. still fresh for me  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 04:56 PM~8799231
> *:yes: baddest ford ive seen yet.. lifted at least, id feel little inside that thing  :0
> *



yea..... u told us already...... :biggrin:

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

bwhahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahhahahahahhahahahahahhaha


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Sep 15 2007, 10:22 PM~8800364-->
> 
> 
> 
> last i heard *they were all used up.. * ur justin wantin a piece of that american ass  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 10:24 PM~8800371
> *milfintraining????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 10:25 PM~8800379
> *said they, and heard.. so nope.. still fresh for me  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 04:56 PM~8799231
> *:yes: baddest ford ive seen yet.. lifted at least, id feel little inside that thing  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 05:01 PM~8799254
> *i see period blood :barf:
> not supposed to do them chicks during that time of the month
> :biggrin:
> looks good.. shittin in style now... do you have to clear over that and like on the caddy do u clear over it too.. cuz it think it would just come off after awhile, and ecspecially the foil.. :dunno: tho
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 08:07 PM~8800043
> *Your Lady Forgot To Warn Me :uh:
> 
> i clear'd over the leafing but u cant clear over the striping cause it will react
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 09:54 PM~8800302
> *:uh:
> now i know why they say " what happens in vegas, stays in vegas"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ahh, i never knew that, i thought ud have to clear over it all.. does the pinstripe, just peel off, or is it harder than that to get it off?
> *



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
milfinthetrainbang.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 16 2007, 03:42 PM~8802646
> *:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 16 2007, 07:03 AM~8800730
> *YEP!!!!!
> 
> its good ass paint....
> *


huh? Dude, seriously, I think he wants to use the paint on his models. Why the hell would you want to paint your ass?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 16 2007, 06:45 PM~8803822
> *huh? Dude, seriously, I think he wants to use the paint on his models. Why the hell would you want to paint your ass?
> *



bullseye target?


----------



## txhardhittaz

lol^


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 06:48 PM~8803849
> *bullseye target?
> *


He's gonna need it if he keeps hangin' with those demo guys! :0 

j/k wagonguy :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 16 2007, 07:16 PM~8804095
> *He's gonna need it if he keeps hangin' with those demo guys! :0
> 
> j/k wagonguy :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 15 2007, 10:35 PM~8799420
> *Anyone ever use Krylon X- metal.Saw it today at wal mart
> *


i used that on my radical monte

you have to make sure the humidity is low or else it fogs up. read the specs on the can....


----------



## drnitrus

interesting.....
http://www.swapsimple.com/


----------



## Day1Hustla

Just thought I'd pop in right quick and say what up! Been gone for a minute but I am back now, keep ya eyes out for some new builds from me!


----------



## tyhodge07

who are you :dunno:

j/k bro :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla

:0 :biggrin: What up bro


----------



## tyhodge07

notta


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think this guy got confused when he readed are build off list for 08 ! 


I think he mixed off road with the donk build off !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heading to work all ! I'll be home later !


----------



## drnitrus

Damn its pretty dead in here today......


----------



## BODINE

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

I guess its time to put a certian someone on blast. He redeemed himself this last time. He said he had to go back to the hospital in a few weeks, so I asked him if he was going to have enough time inbetween then and the hospitial visit to shit the kit. HE SAID YES. You can see here that he got the MO on sept 5th or b4. IT is now sept 18th and NO KIT!!! PMed him a couple times with nothing. Thought maybe he was going to come up since the last fuckups. Guess I was wrong. 

IF you come thru in the next few days I'll edit this. But until then, your a flake. 



Re:donk
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
lonnie Re:donk, Sep 5 2007, 03:55 PM 


Baller


Group: First Year
Posts: 803
Member No.: 43,520
Joined: Jan 2007



QUOTE
QUOTE
QUOTE




Hey bro, Been alittle busy. Got your MO sitting in front of me right now. Will drop in the PO in the morning. Thanks bro. 


remember to send to
lonnie clark
3016 faywood way
louisville,ky,40215



I member

sent this morning. 


got the mo bro will ship out tomarrow just got out of 11year relationship ship going through hell but the donk is packed up and ready to ship thanks.lonnie


----------



## Pokey

Damn, Lonnie, not again! :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

y ya bitchin, its a damn donk :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey+Sep 18 2007, 10:32 AM~8816423-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, Lonnie, not again! :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no shit. I hope he come thru. I figured I would take one for the team and see if hes changed. Guess not.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 18 2007, 10:39 AM~8816471
> *y ya bitchin, its a damn donk :biggrin:
> *


For the chrome undies.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 01:45 PM~8816514
> *no shit.  I hope he come thru.  I figured I would take one for the team and see if hes changed.  Guess not.
> For the chrome undies.
> *


i was just messin, id be pissed either way, lol.. money is more than it used to be a few years ago, its like every bit u got to have now, few years ago u could blow it on stupid shit and still get by, now you cant.  damn george bush.. and who the hell names their kid george :uh:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2007, 01:30 PM~8809851
> *I  think  this  guy  got  confused  when  he  readed  are  build  off  list  for  08 !
> I  think  he  mixed  off  road  with  the  donk  build  off !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: 
I guess it is everyones own preference on what they like to build. I do want to know how the fuck they come up this shit. Confused maybe?????


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 18 2007, 01:50 PM~8816550
> *:uh:
> I guess it is everyones own preference on what they like to build. I do want to know how the fuck they come up this shit. Confused maybe?????
> *


bet the builder is from kentucky or tennesse or some hick state like that :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 18 2007, 10:50 AM~8816550
> *:uh:
> I guess it is everyones own preference on what they like to build. I do want to know how the fuck they come up this shit. Confused maybe?????
> *



you must be from Cali. Over here in the east coast, kentucky mostly, they rock all their caddys like that. Caddys, vans, camaros they dont care. them there is for ta muddin. 


JK thats gayashell.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

who is the one that posted the cat that said "i lol'd" is was funny as could be but i wanna put it on myspace


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 10:53 AM~8816582
> *you must be from Cali.    Over here in the east coast,  kentucky mostly, they rock all their caddys like that.  Caddys, vans, camaros they dont care.  them there is for ta muddin.
> JK thats gayashell.
> *


No not from cali. Where I live there is ******** everywhere, but I have never seen anything like that


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8816366
> *I guess its time to put a certian someone on blast.  He redeemed himself this last time.  He said he had to go back to the hospital in a few weeks,  so I asked him if he was going to have enough time inbetween then and the hospitial visit to shit the kit.    HE SAID YES.    You can see here that he got the MO on sept 5th or b4.  IT is now sept 18th and NO KIT!!!  PMed him a couple times with nothing.  Thought maybe he was going to come up since the last fuckups.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> IF you come thru in the next few days I'll edit this.  But until then,    your a flake.
> Re:donk
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> lonnie Re:donk, Sep 5 2007, 03:55 PM
> Baller
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 803
> Member No.: 43,520
> Joined: Jan 2007
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Hey bro,  Been alittle busy.  Got your MO sitting in front of me right now.  Will drop in the PO in the morning.  Thanks bro.
> remember to send to
> lonnie clark
> 3016 faywood way
> louisville,ky,40215
> I member
> 
> sent this morning.
> got the mo bro will ship out tomarrow just got out of 11year relationship ship going through hell but the donk is packed up and ready to ship thanks.lonnie
> *


----------



## ElRafa

:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

dammit , i still got to send him something..... i forgot all about it....


----------



## layin_in_so_cal

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 18 2007, 10:50 AM~8816550
> *:uh:
> I guess it is everyones own preference on what they like to build. I do want to know how the fuck they come up this shit. Confused maybe?????
> *




hell yeah thats like the pic in my avatar (off the hinges and off the wall)


----------



## bluesonoma

ok .. 
I always build my lowriders... laid out ...
The one i am building now I want to build it in a three wheel stance... 
I am an air ride guy and i do not know much about hydros...

Is there a build thread that would show me how to build a 
basic hydro set... 

thanks 
Jeff


----------



## betoscustoms

FOR THOSE LOOKING FOR REALLY REALLY THIN TAPE, HERE'S THE SITE TO ORDER IT.

http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2007, 02:20 PM~8833495
> *FOR THOSE LOOKING FOR REALLY REALLY THIN TAPE, HERE'S THE SITE TO ORDER IT.
> 
> http://www.lineotape.com/shop/shopdisplayp...5&cat=LineOTape
> *



Becarefull with this tape ! On some of the more hotter paints it tends to leave the sitcky tape on the body when pullin the tape ! Its great tape ! Thin and has a very little edge build up when used with an air brush , and can be bought in an arrange sizes !


Thanks for link Beto !


----------



## betoscustoms

WORKS GREAT WITH HOUSE OF KOLORS AND PPG PAINTS. NEVER HAVE HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT. I DON'T KNOW ABOUT OTHER PAINTS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I think with the Automotive paint i use the reducers and thinner react to it differnt ! But none the less ! The tape works great ! When the sticky does stick i just wipe the glue off with the lighter fluid and then its all good ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 16 2007, 02:04 AM~8800036
> *
> *


i went up there, and they only had 4 different sizes, they had like 6 last time, but i think the others are sold out.. anyways, the ones they had are 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, i know they had a 1/32 last time i looked, cuz i was reading the shit on it, but that size is gone, and another size is too, their 5.49 a piece


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 20 2007, 01:22 PM~8834608
> *i went up there, and they only had 4 different sizes, they had like 6 last time, but i think the others are sold out.. anyways, the ones they had are 1/2, 1/4, 1/8, 1/16, i know they had a 1/32 last time i looked, cuz i was reading the shit on it, but that size is gone, and another size is too, their 5.49 a piece
> *


DAMN, I KNOW I SEE THEM FOR THAT PRICE TOO AND SOMETIMES FOR $1.99 I BUY THEM ALL WHEN THERE $1.99 ON THE OTHER HAND THE LINE O TAPE SELLS FOR $1.75 AT HOBBY SHOP THAT HAVE IT. IT'S MUCH SMALLER THAN THE PARCA BRAND VERY FEW SHOPS HAVE THE LINE O TAPE , EASIER JUST TO ORDER IT. COST ABOUT $2.00 TO SHIP 15 SMALL PACKAGES OF TAPE.


----------



## pancho1969

DOES ANYBODY IF THE GREEN 70 MONTE HAVE THE CHROME SUSPENTION


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2007, 02:28 PM~8835050
> *DOES ANYBODY IF THE GREEN 70 MONTE HAVE THE CHROME SUSPENTION
> *


I HAVE A GREEN MONTE THAT IS STOCK. NOT SURE IF THE SUSPPENSION IS CHROME. I'LL GO DOWN TO MY ROOM AND CHECK IN A MINUTE.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2007, 03:32 PM~8835081
> *I HAVE A GREEN MONTE THAT IS STOCK. NOT SURE IF THE SUSPPENSION IS CHROME. I'LL GO DOWN TO MY ROOM AND CHECK IN A MINUTE.
> *


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2007, 02:28 PM~8835050
> *DOES ANYBODY IF THE GREEN 70 MONTE HAVE THE CHROME SUSPENTION
> *


KOOL, JUST RAN DOWNSTAIRS, DAMN I'M GETTING OLD. PANCHO IF YOUR REFERRING TO THE GREEN MOLDED ONE IT COMES WITH GREEN MOLDED PARTS AND IF YOUR REFERRING TO THE GREEN MONTE ON THE BOX IT ALSO COMES WITH GRAY MOLDED PARTS. IF YOU NEED SOME CHROME PARTS, YOU CAN CHECK WITH ME AT THE SHOW. I THINK I GOT A CHROME SET FROM SMILEY A FEW WEEKS BACK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 20 2007, 05:28 PM~8835050
> *DOES ANYBODY IF THE GREEN 70 MONTE HAVE THE CHROME SUSPENTION
> *


 Only the AMT lowrider 70 has the front suspesion chrome ! 


The 66 Rivi lowrider will have chrome upper and lowwer A arms and cylinders and springs chromed !


----------



## pancho1969

THANKS BETO AND MINI .


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 20 2007, 06:26 PM~8835039
> *DAMN, I KNOW I SEE THEM FOR THAT PRICE TOO AND SOMETIMES FOR $1.99 I BUY THEM ALL WHEN THERE $1.99 ON THE OTHER HAND THE LINE O TAPE SELLS FOR $1.75 AT HOBBY SHOP THAT HAVE IT. IT'S MUCH SMALLER THAN THE PARCA BRAND VERY FEW SHOPS HAVE THE LINE O TAPE , EASIER JUST TO ORDER IT. COST ABOUT $2.00 TO SHIP 15 SMALL PACKAGES OF TAPE.
> *


i dont know the prices of the tape, or brands and info on them, but thats just what they got and the prices for them..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by layin_in_so_cal_@Sep 20 2007, 08:24 PM~8838134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gotta share with the day crew...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

WTF


----------



## Miloh

Looks like some kind of auto accident but damit man what happend??

Miloh.


----------



## drnitrus

I seen that a while ago. I think beto posted it form a police site

something like a 18 year old chick was drunk and took off in her parents porsche and u see the result......


----------



## 408models

*ANYBODY LOOKING FOR AN AMP AND SUBS*???

I KNOW THIS IS THE WRONG PLACE, BUT JUST WONDERING.


----------



## Blue s10

Damn need some warning if you're going to post shit like that. Hang over and splattered chick dont mix. Anything and splattered chick actually. :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 21 2007, 09:49 AM~8840456
> *ANYBODY LOOKING FOR AN AMP AND SUBS???
> 
> I KNOW THIS IS THE WRONG PLACE, BUT JUST WONDERING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




lets make a deal.... PM me....


----------



## tyhodge07

i got a head unit, if someone else needs one of them, or wagon to complete t he setup :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 21 2007, 11:54 AM~8840506
> *Damn need some warning if you're going to post shit like that. Hang over and splattered chick dont mix. Anything and splattered chick actually. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 21 2007, 09:54 AM~8840506
> *Damn need some warning if you're going to post shit like that. Hang over and splattered chick dont mix. Anything and splattered chick actually. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


X2


----------



## cruzinlow

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 21 2007, 09:54 AM~8840506
> *Damn need some warning if you're going to post shit like that. Hang over and splattered chick dont mix. Anything and splattered chick actually. :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


lolol :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i feel you bro, i had the same reaction


----------



## Tip Slow

1,300 POST!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

7440 POST SO WHAT !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 04:05 PM~8842143
> *7440 POST  SO  WHAT  !
> *


you did what i wanted you to do :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 05:01 PM~8842117
> *14,514 *


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 04:07 PM~8842165
> *14,514
> *


i hope to get there..................in a few years


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 04:08 PM~8842172
> *i hope to get there..................in a few years
> *


I think TY did that in 2 hours !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 05:08 PM~8842172
> *i hope to get there..................in a few years
> *


if ur not banned before than :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 05:09 PM~8842182
> *I  think  TY    did  that  in  2  hours  !
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 04:06 PM~8842158
> *you did what i wanted you to do :biggrin:
> *



I Didnt put peanut butter on my nuts and call you duke ! So what was it i did that you wanted done !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 04:09 PM~8842183
> *if ur not banned before than  :biggrin:
> *


Trust me i won't


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 04:11 PM~8842195
> *I  Didnt  put  peanut  butter  on  my  nuts  and  call  you  duke  !  So  what  was  it  i  did  that  you  wanted  done  !
> *


Have you ever seen Charm School on Vh1???


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Sep 21 2007, 05:11 PM~8842199
> *Trust me i won't
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 12:34 PM~8841544
> *i got a head unit, if someone else needs one of them, or wagon to complete t he setup :biggrin:
> *


another one? that sony finally crapped on me.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 21 2007, 05:14 PM~8842214
> *another one? that sony finally crapped on me.....
> *


:yes: thats why i never cared for sony, ive always had problems with them, you got almost a year out of it tho..


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

HEY STEVE ! Was your check this rich ?



Item number:230171825430 
Lot of 7 Jo Han Hearse Ambulance Model Car Kits Vintage 
Winning bid:US $305.03 



Bidders:7Total Bids:22Time Ended:Sep-21-07 11:46:15 PDT
This item has ended. 
Only actual bids (not automatic bids generated up to a bidder's maximum) are shown. Automatic bids may be placed days or hours before a listing ends. Learn more about bidding. 
Bidder Bid Amount Bid Time 

boblobarknutts( 0 ) US $305.03 Sep-21-07 11:00:22 PDT 



4***h( 638) US $300.03 Sep-21-07 07:19:26 PDT 



boblobarknutts( 0 ) US $299.99 Sep-20-07 04:05:33 PDT 



boblobarknutts( 0 ) US $200.00 Sep-20-07 04:04:36 PDT 



b***c( 19) US $160.00 Sep-19-07 19:05:11 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $160.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:22 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $155.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:11 PDT 



b***c( 19) US $150.00 Sep-19-07 19:04:30 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $140.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:00 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $126.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:32 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $121.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:21 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $116.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:05 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $111.00 Sep-19-07 11:11:03 PDT 



d***a( 59) US $110.00 Sep-19-07 00:26:30 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $103.25 Sep-16-07 19:56:49 PDT 



b***c( 19) US $100.00 Sep-16-07 06:31:50 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $100.00 Sep-16-07 19:56:32 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $98.00 Sep-16-07 19:56:24 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $91.99 Sep-16-07 19:56:15 PDT 



m***a( 5 ) US $81.00 Sep-16-07 14:19:02 PDT 



s***s( 97) US $76.00 Sep-16-07 05:21:09 PDT 



y***t( 1173) US $75.08 Sep-14-07 19:45:36 PDT 


Starting Price US $69.95 Sep-14-07 11:46:15 PDT 



Cause I see something up in here you should see to ! Are you trin to pull a fast 1 after my phone call yesterday !


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 04:24 PM~8842293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 01:24 PM~8842293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can't we all get along :biggrin: :biggrin: 

that's fucking funny samalian drive by :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

goddam, who won that? I need one of those hearse boxes



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 02:28 PM~8842306
> *HEY    STEVE  !    Was  your  check  this  rich  ?
> 
> 
> 
> Item number:230171825430
> Lot of 7 Jo Han Hearse Ambulance Model Car Kits Vintage
> Winning bid:US $305.03
> 
> 
> 
> Bidders:7Total Bids:22Time Ended:Sep-21-07 11:46:15 PDT
> This item has ended.
> Only actual bids (not automatic bids generated up to a bidder's maximum) are shown. Automatic bids may be placed days or hours before a listing ends. Learn more about bidding.
> Bidder Bid Amount  Bid Time
> 
> boblobarknutts( 0 )    US $305.03 Sep-21-07 11:00:22 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> 4***h( 638)    US $300.03 Sep-21-07 07:19:26 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> boblobarknutts( 0 )    US $299.99 Sep-20-07 04:05:33 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> boblobarknutts( 0 )    US $200.00 Sep-20-07 04:04:36 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> b***c( 19)    US $160.00 Sep-19-07 19:05:11 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $160.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:22 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $155.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:11 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> b***c( 19)    US $150.00 Sep-19-07 19:04:30 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $140.00 Sep-19-07 20:14:00 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $126.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:32 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $121.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:21 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $116.00 Sep-19-07 19:09:05 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $111.00 Sep-19-07 11:11:03 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> d***a( 59)    US $110.00 Sep-19-07 00:26:30 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $103.25 Sep-16-07 19:56:49 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> b***c( 19)    US $100.00 Sep-16-07 06:31:50 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $100.00 Sep-16-07 19:56:32 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $98.00 Sep-16-07 19:56:24 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $91.99 Sep-16-07 19:56:15 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> m***a( 5 )    US $81.00 Sep-16-07 14:19:02 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> s***s( 97)    US $76.00 Sep-16-07 05:21:09 PDT
> 
> 
> 
> y***t( 1173)    US $75.08 Sep-14-07 19:45:36 PDT
> 
> 
> Starting Price US $69.95 Sep-14-07 11:46:15 PDT
> 
> Cause  I  see  something  up  in here  you  should  see  to  !    Are  you  trin  to  pull  a fast  1  after  my  phone  call  yesterday !
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 21 2007, 02:16 PM~8842235
> *:yes: thats why i never cared for sony, ive always had problems with them, you got almost  a  year out of it tho..
> *


what up ineed another one , is it another cheap one? 




mini , i stopped at 160 ...... i was down to 12 hours on another one that i got for 66 bucks.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 21 2007, 05:26 PM~8842760
> *what up ineed another one , is it another cheap one?
> mini , i stopped at 160 ...... i was down to 12 hours on another one that i got for 66 bucks.....
> *



Ok What ever BOBBY ! I found out anything fishy it's your ass ! :angry:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 05:40 PM~8842806
> *Ok    What  ever    BOBBY  !    I  found  out    anything  fishy    it's  your  ass  !  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ronin




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What up RONIN ! You still got your girl Building with you !


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2007, 04:33 PM~8843114
> *What  up  RONIN  !    You  still got  your  girl  Building  with  you  !
> *


she just finished this one


----------



## skeazy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIY9xavSx5E this is some funny shit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Sep 21 2007, 06:26 PM~8842760
> *what up ineed another one , is it another cheap one?
> mini , i stopped at 160 ...... i was down to 12 hours on another one that i got for 66 bucks.....
> *


its a pioneer deh-15


----------



## LowandBeyond

10$ shipped.........


----------



## txhardhittaz

i sprayed my model this morning and when it dried some parts of the car were dull and some spots were still shiny.What happened?


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 22 2007, 07:40 AM~8846881
> *i sprayed my model this morning and  when it dried some parts of the car were dull and some spots were still shiny.What happened?
> *


ROOM TEMP. OR MOISTER IN THE AIR


----------



## txhardhittaz

the garage was a little cool this morning,its warmed up now so i'm going to try it again,thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 about to hit page # 700 :0


----------



## low4oshow

yea. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin




----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## southside groovin

almost there


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

PAGE 700


----------



## betoscustoms

DAMN EDDIE :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

:biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

fuuuuuuuuck i missed it by 3 posts :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 22 2007, 09:00 PM~8850270
> *PAGE 700
> *


OH OH OH OH I WANNA BE PART OF PAGE 700 :cheesy: 








ALRIGHT I WAS PART OF HISTORY :biggrin: :scrutinize: :loco: 

WOOOO HOOOOOOO HEHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## low4oshow

lol


----------



## Pokey

Anybody here on Xbox Live?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Sep 23 2007, 08:54 AM~8851714
> *Anybody here on Xbox Live?
> *


most of the time on forza or Test drive Unlimited

Highridah


----------



## aztek_warrior

Lowered the prices on my models, shipping
is still included on them. I'll also consider 
offers.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

checking in on 700


----------



## DA_SQUID

can anybody hook me up with photoshop ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 23 2007, 03:27 PM~8852945
> *can anybody hook me up with photoshop ?
> *


Go to Google and type in Photoshop ! It will give a list of them ! Some free some are not ! Just check it out !  




Whats the big deal about 700 pages ! Its not a big deal till we get 1000 ! :biggrin: 


You guys have fun I am off to work ! See yoa in the am ! 



LOL ! I heard Monte WoMan got Banned ???????? I guess he's got plenty of tyme to try and get the make belive 4dr box from his make belive sister ! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:uh: :biggrin:   :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yaaaay


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8816366
> *I guess its time to put a certian someone on blast.  He redeemed himself this last time.  He said he had to go back to the hospital in a few weeks,  so I asked him if he was going to have enough time inbetween then and the hospitial visit to shit the kit.    HE SAID YES.    You can see here that he got the MO on sept 5th or b4.  IT is now sept 18th and NO KIT!!!  PMed him a couple times with nothing.  Thought maybe he was going to come up since the last fuckups.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> IF you come thru in the next few days I'll edit this.  But until then,    your a flake.
> Re:donk
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> lonnie Re:donk, Sep 5 2007, 03:55 PM
> Baller
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 803
> Member No.: 43,520
> Joined: Jan 2007
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Hey bro,  Been alittle busy.  Got your MO sitting in front of me right now.  Will drop in the PO in the morning.  Thanks bro.
> remember to send to
> lonnie clark
> 3016 faywood way
> louisville,ky,40215
> I member
> 
> sent this morning.
> got the mo bro will ship out tomarrow just got out of 11year relationship ship going through hell but the donk is packed up and ready to ship thanks.lonnie
> *




STILL NOTHING BITCH! GET AT ME.


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh: this shit gets old.. people need to grow up and quit rippin ppl off... this is why it makes it so hard to deal online.. cuz of young fucks like these ppl :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 12:22 AM~8856973
> *:uh: this shit gets old.. people need to grow up and quit rippin ppl off... this is why it makes it so hard to deal online.. cuz of young fucks like these ppl :twak:
> *



But I'm only 40 minutes away from him. Not like I got ripped off by someone across cuntry.  Don't hear something soon.......I'll be making a house call. Or hospital room call. Where ever the fuck he's at. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

dont really matter by distance, its the fact these younger fools are the ones rippin us off, the older ppl that work for their money.. it happends all the time, and its 95% of the younger fools doin it.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 12:26 AM~8856993
> *dont really matter by distance, its the fact these younger fools are the ones rippin us off, the older ppl that work for their money.. it happends all the time, and its 95% of the younger fools doin it.
> *




I know it don't matter. A deals a deal. Mo matter the age, distance, male or female. W/E. 

What I posted is str8 from the PM's we sent back and forth. He said he was going back to the hospital for someshit. Said he had time to ship it. EVEN STATED IN THE PM THAT HE HAD THE MO AND WAS GOING TO SHIP NEXT MORNING. STILL NOTHING. HE SENT ME ONE PM AFTER THIS, BUT IT WAS EVERYTHING THATS ON THERE. LIKE HE FORGOT TO TYPE A MESSAGE, OR FORGOT OR GOT SCARED. I DUNNO?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 02:26 AM~8856993
> *dont really matter by distance, its the fact these younger fools are the ones rippin us off, the older ppl that work for their money.. it happends all the time, and its 95% of the younger fools doin it.
> *


i had somethin i think from lowridermodels take like almost 2 weeks to get to fl.


----------



## tyhodge07

maybe he just resent it meaning he was going to ship the next moring again and still didnt :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

yo wagon guy.. hopefully u see this, i think ull want it, we'll the rims/tires atleast would be sweet lookin on ur crawler, but this is the new micro desert truck coming out or might be out now


----------



## LowandBeyond

fuck him........


BAD BIDDNESS 

Now if he wasn't going to ship when he said, all it takes is a PM (with some new words) saying what was going on. I've delt with people that took awhile to ship, myself included have done it. But all it takes is saying hey, something come up. ship asap. Not saying your going to ship on the 5th and it being the 24th right now. :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

i think the latest i have been to ship something was 2 days, but i always keep in contact letting them know if i didnt make it out or had work in the way etc.. at the end of every night or in the morning if i wont make it before they close.. and lately i have been shipping with tracking, even on a 2 dollar item i still will, just cuz i dont want any neg feedback no matter what, and right now, i have none what so ever on the 30 sites i deal on :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

i just got somethin from someone that took a month to ship ,,,,, but then again everyone has good bizz with him........


sorry to hear you got bad bizz


----------



## tyhodge07

yea but still, a feedback as, good seller, slow shipper, isnt good for others to see when dealing when they want what their buying the next few days.. a month just pisses ppl off.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 24 2007, 12:43 AM~8857062
> *i just got somethin from someone that took a month to ship ,,,,, but then again everyone has good bizz with him........
> sorry for him you got bad bizz
> *



its all good. What goes around comes around. I'll be in the Ville here maybe next month getting my gas tank sprayed pinstripped and my wheels and pumps pinstripped.  

Maybe something come up...........who knows. Like I said tho, all it takes is "hey didn't ship. Will asap" Instead of me thinking its been lost in the mail since the 5th.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 24 2007, 02:47 AM~8857080
> *its all good.  What goes around comes around.  I'll be in the Ville here maybe next month getting my gas tank sprayed pinstripped and my wheels and pumps pinstripped.
> 
> Maybe something come up...........who knows.  Like I said tho,  all it takes is "hey didn't ship.  Will asap"  Instead of me thinking its been lost in the mail since the 5th.
> *


what car you got :0


----------



## tyhodge07

pics


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Sep 24 2007, 12:48 AM~8857090-->
> 
> 
> 
> what car you got :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Car is a 82 delta 88 2 door. WIP. 80XXX og miles. Granny car. Baby blue with white top. Homeboyz powdercoated 13's. 2 CCE pumps. setup still needs installed. Going 8's and 12's. 3 tons front, 2's in the rear. 4 or 6 batts. Probally 4 but the rack will hold 8. :cheesy: Its still sitting at my old house. I still own it. Been trying to get the garage ready b4 I bring it to the new place.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 12:49 AM~8857094
> *pics
> *


negitive.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 23 2007, 09:31 PM~8857012
> *i had somethin i think from lowridermodels take like almost 2 weeks to get to fl.
> *


homie he ships parcel post a.k.a. SNAIL MAIL... i toss him a little extra and upgrade to PRIORITY mail... i get it in HAWAII in 3-4 days....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 24 2007, 12:05 AM~8857173
> *homie he ships parcel post a.k.a. SNAIL MAIL... i toss him a little extra and upgrade to PRIORITY mail... i get it in HAWAII in 3-4 days....
> *


TRIP, SOMETIMES PARCEL POST COST MORE THAN PRIORITY. OR IT'S JUST A FEW CENTS DIFFERENCE. THEY WANT YOU TO USE PRIORITY.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 24 2007, 03:09 AM~8857183
> *TRIP, SOMETIMES PARCEL POST COST MORE THAN PRIORITY. OR IT'S JUST A FEW CENTS DIFFERENCE. THEY WANT YOU TO USE PRIORITY.
> *


yeah if its just little more ill ship priority


and it didnt matter to me that it took 2 weeks as long as there is contact and i get it


----------



## mcloven

herse driver where u at wheres my box


----------



## Reverend Hearse

it left the pad today.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

14,000 4 door biscayne WTF .... ebay id .... 270168712561


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Sep 24 2007, 03:54 AM~8857379
> *herse driver where u at wheres my box
> *



between your legs? :biggrin: 





14k for a 4 door Biscayne Thats fucked up. If its going to be like that, I'm fixing my 63 4 door IMPALA. Ebay bound.


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 12:36 AM~8857026
> *yo wagon guy.. hopefully u see this, i think ull want it, we'll the rims/tires atleast would be sweet lookin on ur crawler, but this is the new micro desert truck coming out or might be out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



4wd? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Sep 24 2007, 02:25 PM~8859184
> *4wd? :0
> *


:no:
Overview
Designed with the same award-winning features as the Micro-T™, the Micro-Desert Truck™ offers desert racing style in a micro truck that’s just under 6 inches long (about an inch longer than the Micro-T). Packed with a Ni-MH battery, independent suspension, differential-equipped transmission and 27MHz Losi AM radio system, the Micro-Desert Truck has the speed and handling to tackle nearly everything you can throw at it. Take it with you anywhere you go and satisfy your RC cravings with the Micro-Desert Truck.




Product Specifications
Type: 2WD Desert Truck RTR 
Scale: 1/36 
Length: 5.7 in (114mm) 
Width: 3.5 in (89mm) 
Wheelbase: 3.5 in (89mm) 
Weight: 4.0 oz (112g) 
Chassis: Extended composite tub 
Suspension: Independent 
Drive Train: 3-gear transmission w gear diff and slipper 
Tire Type: Micro-Desert Grip tires mounted on black micro bead lock-style wheels 
Motor or Engine: Micro electric 
Speed Control: Electronic, fully proportional forward/reverse 
Radio: Losi 27MHz AM pistol 
Servos: Sub-micro 
Batteries: 4.8V 150mAh NiMH (included) 
Charger: Peak (included) 
Wheel Size: 0.75 in (19mm) diameter 
Kit/RTR: RTR 
Shock Type: Coil-over friction dampers 
Body: Factory-decorated Desert Truck 
Ball Bearings: BB equipped transmission


----------



## mcloven

ok thanks hearse got the confermation number


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 24 2007, 11:33 AM~8859246
> *:no:
> Overview
> Designed with the same award-winning features as the Micro-T™, the Micro-Desert Truck™ offers desert racing style in a micro truck that’s just under 6 inches long (about an inch longer than the Micro-T). Packed with a Ni-MH battery,  independent suspension, differential-equipped transmission and 27MHz Losi AM radio system, the Micro-Desert Truck has the speed and handling to tackle nearly everything you can throw at it. Take it with you anywhere you go and satisfy your RC cravings with the Micro-Desert Truck.
> Product Specifications
> Type:  2WD Desert Truck RTR
> Scale:  1/36
> Length:  5.7 in (114mm)
> Width:  3.5 in (89mm)
> Wheelbase:  3.5 in (89mm)
> Weight:  4.0 oz (112g)
> Chassis:  Extended composite tub
> Suspension:  Independent
> Drive Train:  3-gear transmission w gear diff and slipper
> Tire Type:  Micro-Desert Grip tires mounted on black micro bead lock-style wheels
> Motor or Engine:  Micro electric
> Speed Control:  Electronic, fully proportional forward/reverse
> Radio:  Losi 27MHz AM pistol
> Servos:  Sub-micro
> Batteries:  4.8V 150mAh NiMH (included)
> Charger:  Peak (included)
> Wheel Size:  0.75 in (19mm) diameter
> Kit/RTR:  RTR
> Shock Type:  Coil-over friction dampers
> Body:  Factory-decorated Desert Truck
> Ball Bearings:  BB equipped transmission
> *


----------



## southside groovin

i know this has been covered b4 but what causes duplicolor paint to fog and is there a way to get rid of the fog without repainting?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i dnt think so but 
does it fog in certain places?


----------



## BODINE

think it does it if humidity is to high to much moisture in the air and have to re paint , or if it starts to do it again bring inside and set in ur house that helped me twice , it started to fog and after i brought inside (as soon as i i saw it start fogging)...the fog started going awya


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i had to repaint mine btu i didnt sand cuz i was to lazy then it messed up so i finally sanded it down
its been about two months and still no clear coat lol


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 24 2007, 09:06 PM~8862469
> *i had to repaint mine btu i didnt sand cuz i was to lazy then it messed up so i finally sanded it down
> its been about two months and still no clear coat lol
> *


ive never sanded any of mine


----------



## southside groovin

so im gonna have to repaint?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i would recommend so


----------



## southside groovin

that sucks :thumbsdown:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i no


----------



## kustombuilder

Update on my 67 comet.
ROAD DOGG 1 (lalo)came by to pick it up last night.he will be finsihing it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2007, 07:14 AM~8865785
> *Update on my 67 comet.
> ROAD DOGG 1 (lalo)came by to pick it up last night.he will be finsihing it.
> *



:nono: :no: :nono: :no: 

now thats sad :angry: 


hey dave u could've finished it :biggrin: 




























in about 3yrs :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2007, 11:21 AM~8866479
> *:nono:  :no:  :nono:  :no:
> 
> now thats sad :angry:
> hey dave u could've finished it  :biggrin:
> in about 3yrs :cheesy:
> *


three yrs passed. :0 
so i had to pass it on.  
besides im to busy and i want to move one hopefully to some other builds.
i need to finish the ls monte and the 90's caddy. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 25 2007, 10:04 AM~8866718
> *three yrs passed. :0
> so i had to pass it on.
> besides im to busy and i want to move one hopefully to some other builds.
> i need to finish the ls monte and the 90's caddy. :0
> *



in 2010 i hope :biggrin: 

maybe :uh:


----------



## aztek_warrior

lowered prices again, really need some money.

New prices still include shipping......US only


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Sep 25 2007, 01:39 PM~8867347
> *in 2010 i hope :biggrin:
> 
> maybe :uh:
> *


is that 3 yrs.hmmm.oh yea.cool.i still have time. :0


----------



## txhardhittaz

what stage do flakes get mixed in?Base,Kandy,or clear?thanks


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 25 2007, 04:40 PM~8868575
> *what stage do flakes get mixed in?Base,Kandy,or clear?thanks
> *


i would say clear is best.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 25 2007, 03:40 PM~8868575
> *what stage do flakes get mixed in?Base,Kandy,or clear?thanks
> *


in between the base and the kandy


----------



## txhardhittaz

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Sep 25 2007, 05:42 PM~8868584
> *in between the base and the kandy
> *


?


----------



## 408models

WHAT YEAR CADDY IN THE 93-94 BIG BODY YEARS HAS THE SIDE MIRROR ON THE DOOR AND ON THE CORNER OF THE FRONT WINDOW???

I SEEN SOME WITH THEN ON THE DOOR AND THE CORNER JUST WONDERING IF THERES A DIFFERENCE IN THE YEARS OR IS IT SOMETHING ABOUT THE MAKE OF THE CAR???


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 25 2007, 05:54 PM~8868982
> *WHAT YEAR CADDY IN THE 93-94 BIG BODY YEARS HAS THE SIDE MIRROR ON THE DOOR AND ON THE CORNER OF THE FRONT WINDOW???
> 
> I SEEN SOME WITH THEN ON THE DOOR AND THE CORNER JUST WONDERING IF THERES A DIFFERENCE IN THE YEARS OR IS IT SOMETHING ABOUT THE MAKE OF THE CAR???
> *


good question.i never looked.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 25 2007, 06:54 PM~8868982
> *WHAT YEAR CADDY IN THE 93-94 BIG BODY YEARS HAS THE SIDE MIRROR ON THE DOOR AND ON THE CORNER OF THE FRONT WINDOW???
> 
> I SEEN SOME WITH THEN ON THE DOOR AND THE CORNER JUST WONDERING IF THERES A DIFFERENCE IN THE YEARS OR IS IT SOMETHING ABOUT THE MAKE OF THE CAR???
> *


93-94 has it on the door

95-96 has it up by the window.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

who is a t pain fan on here?


----------



## mcloven

hes ok


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

he be makin some klean azz beats i cant lie
and the bass is KRAZY


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 25 2007, 07:25 PM~8869183
> *who is a t pain fan on here?
> *


he sucks...and he can't sing.

here's how he sings...pretty awesome huh :uh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYiN2N_JADg


----------



## DA_SQUID

can someboyd post up some steps on making hinges


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Sep 25 2007, 07:52 PM~8870250
> *can someboyd post up some steps on making hinges
> *


http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/index.asp

2nd page. In the topic pinned to the top there is all kinds of tips and tricks.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2007, 08:39 PM~8869296
> *he sucks...and he can't sing.
> 
> here's how he sings...pretty awesome huh  :uh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYiN2N_JADg
> *


:uh: dudes full of shit.. t-pain can sing, theres songs without the effects, if he couldnt than i doubt hed be a sell out, and that guy would be famous also.. the dude only has like a 300 dollar setup right in front of the cam for someone tryin to say he cant sing.. i think the dudes seekin a career in singin


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2007, 04:24 PM~8869176
> *93-94 has it on the door
> 
> 95-96 has it up by the window.
> *


SO DOES IT MAKE A DIFFERNCE ON WERE WE PLACE THEM ON THE BIG BODIES THAT WE GET FROM BETO NOW???


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2007, 03:32 AM~8872059
> *:uh: dudes full of shit.. t-pain can sing, theres songs without the effects, if he couldnt than i doubt hed be a sell out, and that guy would be famous also.. the dude only has like a 300 dollar setup right in front of the cam for someone tryin to say he cant sing.. i think the dudes seekin a career in singin
> *


t pain still sucks...wonder if he does live shows? lmao


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 26 2007, 05:39 PM~8875845
> *SO DOES IT MAKE A DIFFERNCE ON WERE WE PLACE THEM ON THE BIG BODIES THAT WE GET FROM BETO NOW???
> *


I would just stick them on the door. that's how the 94 impala is anyway. I think the mirrors are shaped a bit different.

but it really doesn't matter, i've seen ppl update to the newer mirrors also


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 26 2007, 09:05 PM~8876697
> *t pain still sucks...wonder if he does live shows? lmao
> *


i dont know.. i dont think i have seen him do a live show, not even on mtv or bet or anything.. just videos..


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Sep 25 2007, 04:25 PM~8869183
> *who is a t pain fan on here?
> *


I HAVE HIS CD, I LIKE IT


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 25 2007, 04:39 PM~8869296
> *he sucks...and he can't sing.
> 
> here's how he sings...pretty awesome huh  :uh:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYiN2N_JADg
> *


WHAT'S HIS POINT. THERE'S LOTS OF SINGER THAT CAN'T SING AND THEY MAKE MILLIONS. WHY PICK THIS ONE OUT. I BET THEY FIND THIS GUY IN THE GUTTER IN A WEEK. :biggrin: I TOLD YOU SO. :uh:


----------



## 27140




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Sep 26 2007, 11:36 PM~8877740
> *WHAT'S HIS POINT. THERE'S LOTS OF SINGER THAT CAN'T SING AND THEY MAKE MILLIONS. WHY PICK THIS ONE OUT. I BET THEY FIND THIS GUY IN THE GUTTER IN A WEEK.  :biggrin:  I TOLD YOU SO. :uh:
> *


the dude prolly found the program and decided to knock on someone sayin thats how they sing.. i like how he says he cant sing, but he's got studio equipment right in front of him.. i take it he's tryin to get big with a singing career or he can sing..


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2007, 10:48 PM~8877825
> *the dude prolly found the program and decided to knock on someone sayin thats how they sing.. i like how he says he cant sing, but he's got studio equipment right in front of him.. i take it he's tryin to get big with a singing career or he can sing..
> *


dude just says he raps in the video...not sing. that wasn't the point though!! that dude also sucks...lol


----------



## Ronin




----------



## BODINE

:0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2007, 09:26 AM~8879703
> *dude just says he raps in the video...not sing. that wasn't the point though!! that dude also sucks...lol
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 27 2007, 07:25 PM~8884367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lookin tire i want some


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 27 2007, 07:00 PM~8884589
> *nice lookin tire i want some
> *


i get the feeling a lot of people do havent seen anybody else cast them


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Sep 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8884600
> *i get the feeling a lot of people do havent seen anybody else cast them
> *


DO IT UP !!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

These are them lowprofile from those crazy HLJ kits ?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2007, 07:09 PM~8884633
> *These  are  them  lowprofile  from  those  crazy  HLJ    kits  ?
> *


no those are actually tapered slicks to give camber i got a few sets, these are a higher profile and are threaded


----------



## red69chevy

u should cast the aoshima ones with the vip rims & stuff like that
those are the best tires ive ever used
[besides the 1103 tires those are the best ever]


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Sep 27 2007, 07:27 PM~8884766
> *u should cast the aoshima ones with the vip rims & stuff like that
> those are the best tires ive ever used
> [besides the 1103 tires those are the best ever]
> *


i got something better than those tires i like the pirellis but the bridgestones are beefier


i casted the lips off a set of vip wheels

this is the rim mounted on some apollos


----------



## Ronin

on a set of tamiya racing wheels


----------



## red69chevy

that looks NICE put some d's in those lips


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8816366
> *I guess its time to put a certian someone on blast.  He redeemed himself this last time.  He said he had to go back to the hospital in a few weeks,  so I asked him if he was going to have enough time inbetween then and the hospitial visit to shit the kit.    HE SAID YES.    You can see here that he got the MO on sept 5th or b4.  IT is now sept 18th and NO KIT!!!  PMed him a couple times with nothing.  Thought maybe he was going to come up since the last fuckups.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> IF you come thru in the next few days I'll edit this.  But until then,    your a flake.
> Re:donk
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> lonnie Re:donk, Sep 5 2007, 03:55 PM
> Baller
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 803
> Member No.: 43,520
> Joined: Jan 2007
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Hey bro,  Been alittle busy.  Got your MO sitting in front of me right now.  Will drop in the PO in the morning.  Thanks bro.
> remember to send to
> lonnie clark
> 3016 faywood way
> louisville,ky,40215
> I member
> 
> sent this morning.
> got the mo bro will ship out tomarrow just got out of 11year relationship ship going through hell but the donk is packed up and ready to ship thanks.lonnie
> *




BUMP.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by red69chevy_@Sep 27 2007, 08:02 PM~8884964
> *that looks NICE put some d's in those lips
> *


they didnt look right


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweet tires and wheels!!!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Sep 27 2007, 08:25 PM~8884367-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ronin_@Sep 27 2007, 09:41 PM~8884826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u got my attention


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 26 2007, 10:19 PM~8877614
> *i dont know.. i dont think i have seen him do a live show, not even on mtv or bet or anything.. just videos..
> *


naw he did a show on BET but it did not sound all that great like the vids :0


----------



## 408models

*TRY THIS OUT* :0 
http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/games/magic...her-central.swf


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 28 2007, 12:43 PM~8889411
> *TRY THIS OUT :0
> http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/games/magic...her-central.swf
> *


 :0


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Sep 28 2007, 01:43 PM~8889411
> *TRY THIS OUT :0
> http://www.learnenglish.org.uk/games/magic...her-central.swf
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 26 2007, 05:06 PM~8876705
> *I would just stick them on the door. that's how the 94 impala is anyway. I think the mirrors are shaped a bit different.
> 
> but it really doesn't matter, i've seen ppl update to the newer mirrors also
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE

anyone know if a dodge magnum has a double din stereo?

looks like it does but not sure


----------



## mademan

got the caddy back from paint...
well they had the car for 11 days, I thought it would be nice. i picked it up today and I am very very dissapointed to say the least. The car looked better with the key scratches all over. the paint is wrinkly-er than a bag of dried prunes in the sunlight, and was obviously applied with a roller. Whilst poilshing the hood, they scratched the shit out of it. the side mouldings were not painted, and when i was there the other day to take some pics of it in primer, they mouldings and glass, etc. were on a piece of cardboard ON MY LEATHER, needless to say the mouldings are scratched to shit and the leather is imprinted and tore in multiple places. all the mouldings dont line up, the window trim is bent from being pryed off, the bumper gaps are very very uneven. and the trim around the wheel wells which is supposed to be applied with 2 piece plastic snap clips is woodscrewed through the metal and sticking through on the inside lip of the wells. the gas filler door is bent in the middle with a noticeable arc, and does nt close properly. and there are 2 noticable dents in the front drivers fender.... that were not there when it was dropped off.

without further addoo, here are the pictures.... 


paint on rear pass. quarter (looks like this over whole car)

crooked bent gas filler door (which had a chip that they didnt fix, just painted over)

front drivers bumper gap... good in front, gets progressivly shitty towards the rear

window trim..... bent from being pryed up

yet another scratched up piece of moulding

ooh yeah, im a bodyman.... this bumper lines up fucking perfect.



now you know why im pissed. Im pretty sure the idea of fresh paint was a seller on the car, and i get it back like this.... theyve got 2 weeks to fix it before he comes to pick it up.


----------



## Ronin

thyre done, the molds got toasted overnight


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another beautiful day here in hawaii..... looks like i'll be able to clear the booty kit for my 61 after all..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman

looks sunny


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP HOMIES? HEY I MIGHT'VE ASKED THIS QUESTION ALREADY BUT I FORGOT THE ANSWER. WHATS THE BEST LIGHT TO TAKE PICS IN? SUNLIGHT, FLUORESCENT OR REGULAR HALOGEN?


----------



## pancho1969

SOME ONE POSTED A LINK TO A SITE THAT SOLD HEX TUBING ANYBODY KNOW HOW IT WAS?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 29 2007, 09:44 PM~8897486
> *WHATS UP HOMIES? HEY I MIGHT'VE ASKED THIS QUESTION ALREADY BUT I FORGOT THE ANSWER. WHATS THE BEST LIGHT TO TAKE PICS IN? SUNLIGHT, FLUORESCENT OR REGULAR HALOGEN?
> *


X2


----------



## BODINE

i been watchin tv and on here when i should be cleaning my garage :angry:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Sep 30 2007, 12:12 PM~8900581
> *i been watchin tv and on here when i should be cleaning my garage  :angry:
> *


just beeing lazy today and now i gotts go to work in 2hrs


----------



## Pokey

Hey homies!

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. Been having problems with my computer.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

IM MAKIN ANOTHER REPLICA
I CANT STOP DOIN THESE FOR SOME REASON


----------



## rollinoldskoo

am i the only one having problems with LIL hosted pics and the damn uploader????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

prolly


----------



## LowandBeyond

whos got a 2 door blazer? :0 :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365205

:0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2007, 02:01 PM~8902252
> *whos got a 2 door blazer?    :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365205
> 
> :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0

fukkin sick bro....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 30 2007, 05:15 PM~8902319
> *:0  :0 :0  :0 :0  :0 :0  :0 :0  :0
> 
> fukkin sick bro....
> *




yes it is.. Plated in mexico but who cares. Thats a fuckin steal right there. Too bad its a stock frame tho. Been way better if it was reinforced.


----------



## tyhodge07

i think thats whats keepin ppl from jumpin on it, im sure a fully chrome reinforced frame like that would be gone by now..


----------



## Miloh

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 1 2007, 12:54 AM~8904674
> *i think thats whats keepin ppl from jumpin on it, im sure a fully chrome reinforced frame like that would be gone by now..
> *



What frame you guys talking about?? I went back 5 or 6 pages looking for what your talking about.

Thanks Miloh.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## BODINE




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Sep 30 2007, 05:01 PM~8902252-->
> 
> 
> 
> whos got a 2 door blazer?    :0  :0
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365205
> 
> :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Miloh_@Oct 1 2007, 12:02 AM~8905031
> *What frame you guys talking about?? I went back 5 or 6 pages looking for what your talking about.
> 
> Thanks Miloh.
> *


----------



## Miloh

Ahh,,, Ok. Dam dude got nothing to do at 3 in the morning but watch this site :biggrin: 

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## Miloh

What's it for anyway??

Miloh


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Miloh_@Oct 1 2007, 12:43 AM~8905157
> *What's it for anyway??
> 
> Miloh
> *



2 door box style blazer. Just like the ones posted in the link.


----------



## Miloh

Thanks, Didn't see the link but I know what it is your talking about.

Miloh.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Im random


----------



## chrisijzerman

And i need a higher post whore count!


----------



## chrisijzerman

hm... spam!
and click the link in my sig y0y0y0y0!
And be like z0Mg im in dawg and erm...

STUFF Y0 FTW!


----------



## PIGEON

I SAID I DONT KNOW


----------



## Models IV Life

QUICK QUESTION FOR THE PROS? CAN YOU PUT WESTLEYS BLEACH WHITE IN A PLASTIC TUPPERWARE CONTAINER?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2007, 03:47 PM~8909000
> *QUICK QUESTION FOR THE PROS? CAN YOU PUT WESTLEYS BLEACH WHITE IN A PLASTIC TUPPERWARE CONTAINER?
> *


i have.


----------



## Models IV Life

OK COOL. I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO RUIN IT. IT'LL NEVER BE USED FOR OTHER SHIT. WANTED TO MAKE SURE IT DIDN'T EAT THE PLASTIC. I KNOW IT CUSTOMS IN A PLASTIC BOTTLE BUT ARE TREATED BOTTLES FOR THOSE CHEMICALS.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 1 2007, 03:49 PM~8909016
> *OK COOL. I JUST DIDN'T WANT TO RUIN IT. IT'LL NEVER BE USED FOR OTHER SHIT. WANTED TO MAKE SURE IT DIDN'T EAT THE PLASTIC. I KNOW IT CUSTOMS IN A PLASTIC BOTTLE BUT ARE TREATED BOTTLES FOR THOSE CHEMICALS.
> *


well i know mine has been sitting in the cont for 3 yrs.still intact.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Sep 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8900531
> *SOME ONE POSTED A LINK TO A SITE THAT SOLD HEX TUBING ANYBODY KNOW WHO IT WAS?
> *



:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 1 2007, 04:26 PM~8909294
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: yawwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 1 2007, 03:26 PM~8909294
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Here is some brass tubing. Dont know if thats what you're looking for

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI00...=hexagon+tubing


----------



## Blue s10

Here is some plastic
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDM82&P=7


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
I need to know something here . have you guys ever had a build that just is a BITCH !!!! I mean 1 that if anything could go wrong it does ????
I have been trying to finish the rivi buildoff car and it is driving me CRAZY !!!!
nothin but 1 problem after another !!!! I am about ready to take the car into work and gently place it on the ground AND RUN IT OVER WITH A FORKLIFT !!!!
have you guys ever had this problem ????
cause I am at the point that I am getting ready to snap and building models is not supposed to be like that.
any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tip Slow

What goin wrong with the car???


----------



## old low&slo

you freakin name it !!!
rub the paint out and I mess up some of the foil. I fixed that
tryed to do a second coat on the flocking in the interior it turned out like shit so I said screw it and easy off bombed it. now I will redo it.
tryed to hang the doors permanent and now they dont want to fit right.
the paint I have wetsanded and polished and still has orange peel

so I am at the point now that it is my official fuckin rookie car and someday maybe I will laugh when I look at it and say man I can not believe I built a piece of shit like that. I guess we all got to start somewhere.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:27 AM~8913905
> *you freakin name it !!!
> rub the paint out and I mess up some of the foil. I fixed that
> tryed to do a second coat on the flocking in the interior it turned out like shit so I said screw it and easy off bombed it. now I will redo it.
> tryed to hang the doors permanent and now they dont want to fit right.
> the paint I have wetsanded and polished and still has orange peel
> 
> so I am at the point now that it is my official fuckin rookie car and someday maybe I will laugh when I look at it and say man I can not believe I built a piece of shit like that. I guess we all got to start somewhere.
> *


lol,Damn man don't give up on it just keep tryin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea, at least you doin more than themonteman.....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 AM~8913909
> *yea, at least you doin more than themonteman.....
> *


lol yeah man I wont give up on it just a little frustrated had to vent .
I am also workin on a quick build and the sept. oct. buldoff to keep my confidence up. I will post pics soon. I just want to get something fuckin finished !!!!
just wonderin if anybody else ever expierienced the BUILD FROM HELL !!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:33 AM~8913909
> *yea, at least you doin more than themonteman.....
> *


yea but i see your tryin to get me banned,if you don't want me here just say it.im only here for two reasons and your not one of em ok.so don't try to get on someone back cause there not doin somethin.When i build somethin i will im not in as hurry to do anything.And for the last time,im tryin to post up my pics but when i save em on to my computer they won't show.So if you could help me out i can post em.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you got yahoo messenger?


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:41 AM~8913915
> *you got yahoo messenger?
> *


Me???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

if u want help get yahoo messenger and pm me.... i'm done for tonight tho.... hit me up tomorrow....


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 2 2007, 04:44 AM~8913917
> *if u want help get yahoo messenger and pm me.... i'm done for tonight tho.... hit me up tomorrow....
> *


ok thanks ill download it tonight


----------



## rollinoldskoo

<<<<<<< my yahoo name is in my info here....


----------



## Ronin

*THE TIRE CAME OUT FUCKING SWWEEEEET*


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 2 2007, 04:55 AM~8913967
> *THE TIRE CAME OUT FUCKING SWWEEEEET
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by txhardhittaz_@Sep 25 2007, 03:40 PM~8868575
> *what stage do flakes get mixed in?Base,Kandy,or clear?thanks
> *



1) primer
2) base
3) intercoat clear with flake
4) kandy
5) clear

You can mix the flake in the kandy too but then you'll be using more clear to bury the flake. Or mix in flake with a couple coats of kandy, then more plain kandy, then clear.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 2 2007, 03:55 AM~8913967
> *THE TIRE CAME OUT FUCKING SWWEEEEET
> *


sometimes the first couple shots don't come out maybe because of residue or the resin sucking some leftover chemical from the rubber. Right on though, post pics


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder

11 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: kustombuilder, wagonguy, 65 roller, FUTURERIDER™, [email protected], vengence, cooshit, oldskool 67


----------



## wagonguy

i CANT WAIT FOR THESE TO COME OUT!!!!


----------



## modeltech

the 37 looks cool!!!


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 02:15 PM~8917304
> *i CANT WAIT FOR THESE TO COME OUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That '70 is already out! I bought one off of Ryan Saturday at the show. The Model King did a good job on it, looks great!


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Blue s10+Oct 1 2007, 08:28 PM~8911648-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some brass tubing. Dont know if thats what you're looking for
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI00...=hexagon+tubing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Blue s10_@Oct 1 2007, 08:31 PM~8911697
> *Here is some plastic
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDM82&P=7
> *


thanks blue :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

ill have to look for the 70 ....i want one to


----------



## Ronin

finally the reason it looks crappy its cause the old mold was cleaned with laquer and it wasnt pressurized(bubbles)


----------



## BODINE

you got it down now ... i want some


----------



## pancho1969

what kit does this steering wheel come from?


----------



## LowandBeyond

the yellow 67 impala isn't it?


----------



## southside groovin

yup^


----------



## MRLATINO

thats a bad ass tire ,how much for a set


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 2 2007, 05:13 PM~8918813
> *thats a bad ass tire ,how much for a set
> *


X2
how much homie cast those shits :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 04:15 PM~8917304
> *i CANT WAIT FOR THESE TO COME OUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


both of those are already out. the 37 has a nice engine i think.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 2 2007, 01:15 PM~8917304
> *i CANT WAIT FOR THESE TO COME OUT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE RYAN SAID, THESE ARE OUT. BUT I DON'T WANT TO ORDER ANY CAUSE I GET STUCK WITH CASES OF THEM. THEN YOU GUYS END UP PAYING MORE :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 2 2007, 04:06 PM~8918406
> *what kit does this steering wheel come from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


'68 ELK


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 2 2007, 10:47 PM~8919949
> *'68 ELK
> *


Or the '67 Impala street machine kit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




If you got a weak stomach dont look ! 
































































You guys remember the caddy felix just pinstripped !
































































Another lolo suffers a loss to a friggin' Drunk Driver






































DAMN ! And they were heading to Vegas this weekend also !


----------



## LowandBeyond

damn it man!!! That fuckin sucks ass. :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 11:22 PM~8920716
> *damn it man!!!  That fuckin sucks ass.  :angry:  :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond

time for a 2 door! Then Zack can re-strip it. :0 


Hope everyone is alright (besides the drunk, fuck them)


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 10:27 PM~8920765
> *time for a 2 door!    Then Zack can re-strip it.  :0
> Hope everyone is alright    (besides the drunk,  fuck them)
> *


x2


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

> :0 :0 :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Oct 2 2007, 10:34 PM~8920833
> * :0  :0  :angry:  :angry:
> *



Sup biotch? :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SCOOBY WHERE"S MY SHIT ?????????????????


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:38 PM~8920873
> *SCOOBY  WHERE"S  MY  SHIT  ?????????????????
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP ! i spent the night with his mom and left my socks under the bed ! LOL !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:40 PM~8920894
> *YUP !    i  spent the  night  with  his  mom  and  left  my  socks  under  the bed  !  LOL !
> *



BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!! Did you find my watch?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:40 PM~8920894
> *YUP !    i  spent the  night  with  his  mom  and  left  my  socks  under  the bed  !  LOL !
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 12:41 AM~8920907
> *BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!!!   Did you find my watch?
> *



YUP ! next time you decide to FIST her take it off ! Its hard to see in there with out a flash light !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 11:44 PM~8920935
> *YUP !  next  time  you  decide  to  FIST  her  take  it  off !  Its  hard  to  see in there  with  out  a  flash  light !
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:44 PM~8920935
> *YUP !  next  time  you  decide  to  FIST  her  take  it  off !  Its  hard  to  see in there  with  out  a  flash  light !
> *



 I know man. It required both arms, I forgot to take it off. Next time I'll just pop the shoe off and foot fuck her.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 12:47 AM~8920963
> *    I know man.  It required both arms,  I forgot to take it off.    Next time I'll just pop the shoe off and foot fuck her.
> *



She told me to put both hands in there ! i did that and then she asked me to clap ! When i told her i couldn't she replied !  " ITS TIGHT AN'T IT "


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:51 PM~8921004
> *She told  me  to  put  both  hands  in  there !  i  did that  and  then  she  asked  me  to  clap !  When  i  told  her  i  couldn't  she  replied  !  " ITS  TIGHT  AN'T  IT "
> *


damn yall must have got to her after i was done with her then... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:51 PM~8921004
> *She told  me  to  put  both  hands  in  there !  i  did that  and  then  she  asked  me  to  clap !  When  i  told  her  i  couldn't  she  replied  !  " ITS  TIGHT  AN'T  IT "
> *



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 12:52 AM~8921015
> *damn yall must have got to her after i was done with her then... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yup I found your peantbutter and jelly stain in her belly button ! 


Didn't you hear her say  " WRONG HOLE FOOL ! "


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence+Oct 2 2007, 10:52 PM~8921015-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn yall must have got to her after i was done with her then... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Oct 2 2007, 10:55 PM~8921033
> *Yup  I  found  your  peantbutter  and  jelly  stain  in  her  belly  button  !
> Didn't  you  hear    her  say     " WRONG  HOLE  FOOL ! "
> *




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! 

the p b and J was for the dog. Scoobys moms said shes allergic to peanuts, so Vengance is out............


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Thought the dog had something stuck to the roof of his mouth ! Guess that answers that !


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dmn fukkers got some good ones....


----------



## tyhodge07

You have chosen to ignore Minidreams Inc.. View this post · Un-ignore Minidreams Inc.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHO POST THAT SHIT ?


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WHO POST THAT SHIT ?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 11:03 PM~8921082
> *You have chosen to ignore Minidreams Inc.. View this post · Un-ignore Minidreams Inc.
> *


You have chosen to ignore tyhodge07. View this post · Un-ignore tyhodge07


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 2 2007, 08:04 PM~8921088
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wave: sup homie....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 02:04 AM~8921087
> *You have chosen to ignore Minidreams Inc.. View this post · Un-ignore Minidreams Inc.
> *


You have chosen to ignore Minidreams Inc.. View this post · Un-ignore Minidreams Inc.


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Was It Kevin ? I left 3 things on the counter before i left ! 

Peanut Butter and Jelly ! Which it seems he shared with Scoobies dog and a package of summer sausage ! Now i cant find that but i did see some ass grease in the bath room ! Maybe he's mad at me for buying 1 to large for him to take on all at once !


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 2 2007, 10:57 PM~8921044
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
> 
> the p b and J was for the dog.  Scoobys moms said shes allergic to peanuts,    so Vengance is out............
> *


then how was you able to get on with her? if she allergic to peanuts,she does love single hole steak though.... :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 3 2007, 12:15 AM~8921585
> *then how was you able to get on with her? if she allergic to peanuts,she does love single hole steak though.... :biggrin:
> *



stuck my arm up that bitch. :0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 12:17 AM~8921598
> *stuck my arm up that bitch.    :0
> *


i stuck my leg up there,with boots on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

my arm kept gettin stuck,so i just stuck my leg in instead :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

click to enlarge


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 3 2007, 01:25 AM~8921868
> *click to enlarge
> 
> 
> *


no thanks :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

has anybody ever done ext rear upper and lowers?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 3 2007, 10:09 AM~8922782
> *has anybody ever done ext rear upper and lowers?
> *




Trailing arms ?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 3 2007, 11:24 AM~8923781
> *Trailing  arms ?
> *


yes sir.


----------



## chrisijzerman

Get on ma forum y0!!
im bored and stuff need members and thing.
klolbye ohdsafkjshdfkjheicfhnchg


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Oct 3 2007, 01:04 PM~8924479
> *Get on ma forum y0!!
> im bored and stuff need members and thing.
> klolbye ohdsafkjshdfkjheicfhnchg
> *


----------



## chrisijzerman

what this is the randumb shit topic right ?


----------



## skeazy

found this on another site! not mine but thought lil would appreciate this build!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Oct 3 2007, 04:52 PM~8925753
> *found this on another site! not mine but thought lil would appreciate this build!
> *


yea man it was in a build off


----------



## skeazy




----------



## skeazy




----------



## skeazy




----------



## skeazy




----------



## Tip Slow

yea man most of us seen that,it's the best elco so far


----------



## skeazy




----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365624


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that car is raw i HAVE to repliccate it


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 18 2007, 10:26 AM~8816366
> *I guess its time to put a certian someone on blast.  He redeemed himself this last time.  He said he had to go back to the hospital in a few weeks,  so I asked him if he was going to have enough time inbetween then and the hospitial visit to shit the kit.    HE SAID YES.    You can see here that he got the MO on sept 5th or b4.  IT is now sept 18th and NO KIT!!!  PMed him a couple times with nothing.  Thought maybe he was going to come up since the last fuckups.  Guess I was wrong.
> 
> IF you come thru in the next few days I'll edit this.  But until then,    your a flake.
> Re:donk
> [ Forward PM | Reply ]
> Personal Message
> lonnie Re:donk, Sep 5 2007, 03:55 PM
> Baller
> Group: First Year
> Posts: 803
> Member No.: 43,520
> Joined: Jan 2007
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> QUOTE
> Hey bro,  Been alittle busy.  Got your MO sitting in front of me right now.  Will drop in the PO in the morning.  Thanks bro.
> remember to send to
> lonnie clark
> 3016 faywood way
> louisville,ky,40215
> I member
> 
> sent this morning.
> got the mo bro will ship out tomarrow just got out of 11year relationship ship going through hell but the donk is packed up and ready to ship thanks.lonnie
> *



STILL NOTHING!!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by skeazy_@Oct 3 2007, 02:55 PM~8925783
> *
> *


----------



## ElRafa

Need help Can anyone tell me if the windsheild from a 61 imp will fit the 62 imp :dunno: any info would be appriciated


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 04:23 AM~8929624
> *STILL NOTHING!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

themonteman :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 4 2007, 12:06 PM~8930625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themonteman :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 3 2007, 04:01 PM~8926549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=365624
> *


MIGHT AND TRY TO DO ONE LIKE THAT, IT'S CLEAN.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 4 2007, 10:11 AM~8930673
> *MIGHT AND TRY TO DO ONE LIKE THAT, IT'S CLEAN.
> *



fuck yea, thats the hardest 96 imp I've ever seen!!


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2007, 09:13 AM~8930687
> *fuck yea,  thats the hardest 96 imp I've ever seen!!
> *


yeah thats shits clean


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=2fJ9ySJYFVo


----------



## LowandBeyond

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=XYoSvrFzGRg :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Ronin

gangsta BTW this is where the japanese Chiki Chiki for BZ style cars come from
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86QxFLuarzo


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OK IVE BEEN ACHIN TO ASK THIS,
DOES ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME USE HIGH GLOSS CLEAR FROM TESTORS TO SHINE THA TIRES ON A CAR OR IS T JUST ME


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 4 2007, 09:42 PM~8935461
> *OK IVE BEEN ACHIN TO ASK THIS,
> DOES ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME USE HIGH GLOSS CLEAR FROM TESTORS TO SHINE THA TIRES ON A CAR OR IS T JUST ME
> *


uhhh i use the testore clear on my cars , not wheels


----------



## ElRafa

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/car/440251978.html

wtf


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 4 2007, 10:55 PM~8935578
> *uhhh  i use the testore clear on my cars , not wheels
> *


i mean to make them look as if they have armor all on them or sumthin to look like they just spent hours washing the car,the wheels,and puttin tire shine on them tires cuz they iz so enthusiastic about they car


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 4 2007, 10:42 PM~8935461
> *OK IVE BEEN ACHIN TO ASK THIS,
> DOES ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME USE HIGH GLOSS CLEAR FROM TESTORS TO SHINE THA TIRES ON A CAR OR IS T JUST ME
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i might not show no rides but damn i know not to put that shit on the tires


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

not a real car
homie what u been up to


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 5 2007, 01:17 AM~8936413
> *not a real car
> homie what u been up to
> *


No shit dude :angry: buildin this monte it's in the Low4oshow M.C.C


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 5 2007, 01:15 AM~8936397
> *i mean to make them look as if they have armor all on them or sumthin to look like they just spent hours washing the car,the wheels,and puttin tire shine on them tires cuz they iz so enthusiastic about they car
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

buildin a replica of tha orange 63 on LRM im on tha engine now
im waitin to finish the trunk cuz i need 2 more batt. packs to get somewhere
then i gotta make a double whammy tank and get that in there


----------



## MRLATINO

NEXT TIME TRY SOME REAL ARMORAL ,PUT SOME ON THE TIP OF A QTIP AND RUB IT ON THE TIRE, IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD FOR ME


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 5 2007, 01:22 AM~8936443
> *NEXT TIME TRY SOME REAL ARMORAL ,PUT SOME ON THE TIP OF A QTIP AND RUB IT ON THE TIRE, IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD FOR ME
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Oct 4 2007, 08:42 PM~8935461-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK IVE BEEN ACHIN TO ASK THIS,
> DOES ANYONE ELSE BESIDES ME USE HIGH GLOSS CLEAR FROM TESTORS TO SHINE THA TIRES ON A CAR OR IS T JUST ME
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup, I have. Not all them, but I've done it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrlatino_@Oct 4 2007, 11:22 PM~8936443
> *NEXT TIME TRY SOME REAL ARMORAL ,PUT SOME ON THE TIP OF A QTIP AND RUB IT ON THE TIRE, IT WORKS PRETTY GOOD FOR ME
> *


Does it wear off after awhile???


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:00 AM~8936695
> *Yup,  I have.  Not all them,  but I've done it.
> Does it wear off after awhile???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 12:05 AM~8936719
> *:wave:
> *



sup bro???????


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:06 AM~8936723
> *sup bro???????
> *


not much just done a little painting and gluing small parts


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 12:07 AM~8936727
> *not much just done a little painting and gluing small parts
> *



you done with that 60 so it can serve my "sexy 1" :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 01:08 AM~8936732
> *you done with that 60 so it can serve my "sexy 1"  :0
> *


 :0 ...nope ..still doin a little each day :cheesy:


----------



## MRLATINO

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 12:00 AM~8936695
> *Yup,  I have.  Not all them,  but I've done it.
> Does it wear off after awhile???
> *


You know what bro i don't know , i just keep putting it on like a real car :loco:


----------



## Tip Slow

cutlass on 27's
:0 :0 :0 that fucker must be crazy


----------



## BODINE

ugly cutty


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 5 2007, 12:09 AM~8936739
> *:0 ...nope ..still doin a little each day  :cheesy:
> *



me too.   Need to crack down on it for a few hours and get er done.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mrlatino_@Oct 5 2007, 12:14 AM~8936755
> *You know what bro i don't know , i just keep putting it on like a real car  :loco:
> *



thats what I really don't want to do. Everytime I take one out and clean it parts fall off. :angry: With the clear, you don't have too.


----------



## Tip Slow

Craiglist

BULLSHITNMOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Tip Slow

i hate it when people jack up the prices on cars cause they put some money into it


----------



## zfelix

Anybody Have Marinate's Cell Number????


Can U PM It To Me!!!

Cause I Doubt he Will Be Online Cause I Think He Was heading Out Here Tomarrow Sometime 

Thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 5 2007, 01:45 AM~8936939
> *Anybody Have Marinate's Cell Number????
> 
> 
> Can U PM It To Me!!!
> 
> Cause I Doubt he Will Be Online Cause I Think He Was heading Out Here Tomarrow Sometime
> 
> Thanks
> *




1 800 minis nuts swanger :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2007, 02:08 AM~8936961
> *1 800 minis nuts swanger    :0  :0
> *


fine then mister your 57 doesnt need to get pinstriped :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 5 2007, 03:30 AM~8937051
> *fine then mister your 57 doesnt need to get pinstriped :uh:
> *



I dunno his #. He calls me.  



Mister don't even have the 57 yet to stripe yet and I bet he forgets to bring it. :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

Anybody know what to use to make this look inside the trim?


----------



## kustombuilder

fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
child support just got ahold of my bank acount.shittttttttt.oh well.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 5 2007, 03:54 PM~8940112
> *Anybody know what to use to make this look inside the trim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




look in the mastpeices topic. They show you how to swirl foil for leafing. Should work pretty good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Blue ! What you need to do is get ahold of the AMT CUSTOMIZED KITS ! They had a few differnt styles but Inside them they have the raindow stick foil ! You can also go into Auto parts store They have it by the roll in the decal section and window stickers ! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1966-Thunderbird-Custo...1QQcmdZViewItem


This is the series of kits your wanting ! They have other type of cars ! But the decal is in every kit !


----------



## Blue s10

Thanks mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 5 2007, 09:10 PM~8941016
> *Thanks mini
> *



They are also in the AMT curzin USA kits !


----------



## old low&slo

hey blue s10
hey homie I may have some of those decals mini talkin about from a kit
if you are interested . I am at work right now but when I get home I can
check and let you know.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 5 2007, 07:31 PM~8941092
> *hey blue s10
> hey homie I may have some of those decals mini talkin about from a kit
> if you are interested . I am at work right now but when I get home I can
> check and let you know.
> *


Sweet


----------



## Kirby

YOUR MY BOY BLUE!!!!!!!!


Sorry, old school quote.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

THIS IS A TEST !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

who sees a pic and who dont


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 04:12 PM~8941030
> *They  are  also  in the  AMT    curzin  USA    kits !
> *


like in this kit????


----------



## Guest

Looks good.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 06:30 PM~8941775
> *who  sees  a  pic  and  who dont
> *


all photobucket pics are showing..... the ones loaded on LIL not working for me......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 11:35 PM~8941806
> *like in this kit????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YES LOOK ON THE REAR PANEL You can see it !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea i kno.... i get this message when i try to upload with LIL....

The following files were NOT uploaded:
Could not move "51vert-01.jpg" to the incoming directory. 

works fine when i put it into photobucket....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 5 2007, 11:37 PM~8941816
> *all photobucket pics are showing..... the ones loaded on LIL not working for me......
> *



I dont use the uploader ! It says my pics are to big ! And i noticed when i refreash my Model Cars Fourm it takes me back 4 hours !


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2007, 09:30 PM~8941775
> *who  sees  a  pic  and  who dont
> *


I see it :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

hey blue s10
yeah homie checked the model kit its a crusin usa 65 grandprix and I do have a sheet . I think there called prism decals. the sheets about 2 inches by 5 inches.
if you want it pm me your address and I will send it out.
I will be going to post office about 11:00 am est. sat. if you can let me know by then I will send it.
later


----------



## Ronin

you guys better watch out shes getting really good










this thing popped up in the shop today


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2007, 02:55 PM~8940116
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk.
> child support just got ahold of my bank acount.shittttttttt.oh well.
> *


"CHEAPER TO KEEP HER"


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 7 2007, 09:31 PM~8949178
> *"CHEAPER TO KEEP HER"
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
X2


----------



## Kirby

You guys think this looks good or not?


----------



## 1ofaknd

way too small


----------



## Kirby

Those are the 17's, Mine would be 18's and you gotta remember the car is up in the air and theres no rubber on it. Becides the size, hows the black with chrome lip look on that car?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 7 2007, 08:29 PM~8949557
> *way too small
> *


x2 if it was lowered then ok


----------



## Kirby

I'm about to order these too.










And this is how it looks with the stock 16's on it


----------



## 1ofaknd

the style looks fine..but you need some 19's...20's if you can fit em


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 7 2007, 09:37 PM~8949613
> *the style looks fine..but you need some 19's...20's if you can fit em
> *


I was thinking about the 20's. They will fit and the tires should be cheaper. Do you think i would be able to lower the car any if i got 20's?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8949635
> *I was thinking about the 20's. They will fit and the tires should be cheaper. Do you think i would be able to lower the car any if i got 20's?
> *


no


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 7 2007, 05:40 PM~8949635
> *I was thinking about the 20's. They will fit and the tires should be cheaper. Do you think i would be able to lower the car any if i got 20's?
> *


ask Mr BIGGS..... he got one of them.......


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 7 2007, 09:42 PM~8949648
> *ask Mr BIGGS..... he got one of them.......
> *


I think his is an impala, mines a malibu.


----------



## lowridermodels

BIGGS HAS A IMPALA RIDING 20'S,AND I DUNNO WHAT HIS CADDYS RIDIN ON BUT IT LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## lowridermodels




----------



## urjustamemory

The other day I was up cleaning around my daughters head stone and I got to thinking why are we here . Does anyone else think about that stuff?


----------



## [email protected]

does anyone have pics of door hindges, or trunk hindges?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Oct 8 2007, 10:51 AM~8952201
> *The other day I was up cleaning around my daughters head stone and I got to thinking why are we here . Does anyone else think about that stuff?
> *


i think we are all here for a reason.once we do what we are here for.its our time.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Oct 8 2007, 11:51 AM~8952201
> *The other day I was up cleaning around my daughters head stone and I got to thinking why are we here . Does anyone else think about that stuff?
> *


that's one of the four fundamental questions my friend.

who am i?
why am i here?
where did i come from?
where am i going?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZXXgH-f66fA


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 8 2007, 05:04 PM~8954360
> *Alright, what kind of paint should i put on this? I'm stuck at this point...The body is shaved and its painted in a blue metal specs right now. I'm not sure on graphix or other colors? i don't like this color alone on this car tho...What do you think i should add?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anyone?


----------



## southside groovin

just go crazy with sum graphics homie. bout the only thing you CAN do if you dont want it just 1 solid color. looks good as is IMO tho....


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 8 2007, 08:28 PM~8955760
> *just go crazy with sum graphics homie. bout the only thing you CAN do if you dont want it just 1 solid color. looks good as is IMO tho....
> *


What other colors can you picture on this? After I sanded, primed and sprayed this color on it I have drawn a blank on the rest of it.


----------



## Tip Slow

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

^^what the F**K dude??? seriously all you guys posting shit like that, its f**king sick. My 3yr old niece, and 6 yr old nephew surf the site with me to look at cars sometimes, they dont need to see that kinda shit, and I cetrainly dont want to see it.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 05:35 AM~8958289
> *^^what the F**K dude??? seriously all you guys posting shit like that, its f**king sick. My 3yr old niece, and 6 yr old nephew surf the site with me to look at cars sometimes, they dont need to see that kinda shit, and I cetrainly dont want to see it.
> *


Dude it's randumb shit,anything goes here(qoute Mr.Biggs),There ya go mademan


----------



## Tip Slow

Ok it's off now


----------



## Ronin

a weeklong ban should settle your ass down


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 9 2007, 03:53 AM~8958308
> *a weeklong ban should settle your ass down
> *


im all for IP banning, therefore, no other account can be acessed from that computer/internet provider.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 05:57 AM~8958311
> *im all for IP banning, therefore, no other account can be acessed from that computer/internet provider.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 9 2007, 03:58 AM~8958315
> *:angry:
> *


dont get mad at me, just settle down cowboy, dont get your chaps in a bunch.

you could have had a free box of monte carlo models, and some other parts and pieces I had aying around, and you had to be an assclown.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 06:00 AM~8958318
> *dont get mad at me, just settle down cowboy, dont get your chaps in a bunch.
> 
> you could have had a free box of monte carlo models, and some other parts and pieces I had aying around, and you had to be an assclown.
> *


Why you bein a *** about it,i took em off.I was just gona leave em up there but since you have your lil fam on here lookin i did the right thing and took em off.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 06:00 AM~8958318
> *dont get mad at me, just settle down cowboy, dont get your chaps in a bunch.
> 
> you could have had a free box of monte carlo models, and some other parts and pieces I had aying around, and you had to be an assclown.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 9 2007, 04:22 AM~8958342
> *PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN
> *


where I come from , you only say that if you know the homie cant produce pictures...... otherwise you get owned and look like a real asshole.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 06:41 AM~8958355
> *where I come from , you only say that if you know the homie cant produce pictures...... otherwise you get owned and look like a real asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DID you add the roll of tape to help Monte keep his mouth shut ! 



Hey if all else fells Made ! SEND ME THAT AREO BACK ! You know i'll build it ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 06:41 AM~8958355
> *where I come from , you only say that if you know the homie cant produce pictures...... otherwise you get owned and look like a real asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


$10.00 shipped :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

shit, fuck monte. Are those 70 monte suspention parts? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=48848


----------



## drnitrus

what up mini


----------



## mademan

TEST, just signed up a photobucket account, cause putfile is being a giant shit sandwich


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 07:21 AM~8958445
> *TEST, just signed up a photobucket account, cause putfile is being a giant shit sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice glasshouse,are you willin to sell those monte parts to me?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 9 2007, 07:18 AM~8958433
> *what up mini
> *



NADA ! Just got home form work ! Now tring to fall alseep ! LOL ! 






HEY MADE ! You need to set you down load files to web site's message board ! Fit you need help PM me your Login Info and Password ! I can set it up for you ! But If you dont do it know all the pics you upload will need resized !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 9 2007, 07:25 AM~8958460
> *Nice glasshouse,are you willin to sell those monte parts to me?
> *


 WOW HOW FAST THE ATTUIDE CHANGED WHEN OFFERED A HAND OUT ! :angry:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

HEY MINI!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 07:27 AM~8958466
> *WOW  HOW  FAST  THE  ATTUIDE  CHANGED    WHEN  OFFERED  A  HAND  OUT !  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: what kind of work you do?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by themonteman+Oct 9 2007, 05:25 AM~8958460-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice glasshouse,are you willin to sell those monte parts to me?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .....end yourself
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 05:25 AM~8958462
> *NADA  !      Just  got  home  form  work  !    Now  tring  to  fall  alseep !  LOL !
> HEY  MADE  !    You  need  to  set  you    down  load  files    to  web  site's  message board !    Fit  you  need  help  PM  me  your      Login Info  and  Password  !    I  can  set  it    up  for  you !  But  If  you  dont  do  it  know  all  the  pics  you  upload  will  need  resized !
> *



I think i got it figured out, I set it to message board size and it resized it on here.


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 07:28 AM~8958471
> *.....end yourself
> I think i got it figured out, I set it to message board size and it resized it on here.
> *


----------



## mademan

another test


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 05:25 AM~8958462
> *      Just  got  home  form  work  !    Now  tring  to  fall  alseep !  LOL !
> *



X2.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2007, 05:34 AM~8958485
> *X2.
> *


ate too much turkey n stuffing, n potatoes (canada- thanksgiving) and nowI cant sleep. its 6:35am here and ive been up since 8 yesterday am


----------



## mademan

last test for the night


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Made Pics are perfect ! Happy Candana Turkey day !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2007, 05:45 AM~8958511
> *Made  Pics  are  perfect  !  Happy    Candana  Turkey  day  !
> *


thanks man

ive got tomoro off work , so im gonna test out a new photo taking setup I came up with, hopefully it works.

also hope its warm enough out to throw some color through the airbrush.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 05:37 AM~8958493
> *last test for the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet picture!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2007, 05:52 AM~8958537
> *sweet picture!!!
> *


thx man, its a pot holder that i bought at a dollar store, lol. I used it as a background and it turned out alright.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 9 2007, 05:53 AM~8958538
> *thx man, its a pot holder that i bought at a dollar store, lol. I used it as a background and it turned out alright.
> *



maybe add a light behind it? A colored light would be cool too. :0 :0


----------



## BiggC

Don't know if anyones seen this but it's a good price.Resin S-10 Blazer


----------



## BODINE

nice blazer


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
I dont want to start a topic for this but I have a concern I thought I would ask for your opinions on. 
any painting i do on cars I do in our basement it is not real ventilated. I have been using testors spray cans and duplicolor metalcast . I usually spray the car then open the windows and it is usually not a problem. today I used my airbrush
and was spraying model master paint mixed with that walmart HOK airbrush reducer and man it messed me up with a bad headache and sore throat.
that HOK reducer and the hok walmart paint is nasty . quite a smell to it.
my question is this would a homemade spray booth work to cut that down??
my idea was to build a plywood box on a stand with wheels and put like a kitchen
exhaust fan mounted in the back with a dryer vent hose going to the outside.
I know there is a thread on here about homemade spraybooths but I just wanted
to get some opinions on them . would they work good before I go and build one.
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 10 2007, 12:24 AM~8966813
> *hey guys
> I dont want to start a topic for this but I have a concern I thought I would ask for your opinions on.
> any painting i do on cars I do in our basement it is not real ventilated. I have been using testors spray cans and duplicolor metalcast . I usually spray the car then open the windows and it is usually not a problem. today I used my airbrush
> and was spraying model master paint mixed with that walmart HOK airbrush reducer  and man it messed me up with a bad headache and sore throat.
> that HOK reducer and the hok walmart paint is nasty . quite a smell to it.
> my question is this would a  homemade spray booth work to cut that down??
> my idea was to build a plywood box on a stand with wheels and put like a kitchen
> exhaust fan mounted in the back with a dryer vent hose  going to the outside.
> I know there is a thread on here about homemade spraybooths but I just wanted
> to get some opinions on them . would they work good before I go and build one.
> any help would be greatly appreciated.
> *



DO NOT SPRAY IN YOUR BASEMENT WITHOUT A BOOTH with a fan that has a dryer hose vent to the outside. if the walmart reducer is as potent as the Real HOK stuff (which I doubt it is) then its some nasty shit. I spray outside in my homade booth, and I vent the air out the back through a hose and into a 5 gal. pail of water, I also wear a dual filter face mask and protective glasses. and those blue rubberish gloves.

lots of the shit in paint will mess you up, andsome of it is known to cause forms of cancer, so id be careful.


----------



## old low&slo

hey mademan
thanks for the help.
until I can get a booth made I will spray outside. just for a little more detail
some houses have a hole in the wall for the dryer vent our neighborhood did
not have those so everyone here just takes out a pane of glass in their basement window and replaces it with a piece of wood and hooks up the exhaust to that. it works good so I will just take out the other 1 and build a vent system for a booth into that. it would not take more than a day to build a booth so that is going to be high on my priority list. plus we have 3 cats and they like to hang out down there and I dont want to hurt us or them either.


----------



## mademan

dunno exactly where your from, but if you have a furnace too, I wouldnt spray in the basement at all..... KAbooM


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 10 2007, 02:04 AM~8966988
> *dunno exactly where your from, but if you have a furnace too, I wouldnt spray in the basement at all..... KAbooM
> *


 :0


----------



## old low&slo

east coast
yeah KABOOM would for sure suck !!!
with winter coming what would you do mademan givin my situation go inside spraybooth or something else.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:23 AM~8967032
> *east coast
> yeah KABOOM would for sure suck !!!
> with winter coming what would you do mademan givin my situation go inside spraybooth or something else.
> *


see thats the problem I have every year, I live i saskatchewan canada, and it gets to -35 degrees celsious here sometimes around -40, so I cant spray outside. luckely I have a buddy who has a large stero shop with a painting room in the back, so I ather up everything that needs to be painted for before winter and i d it all at once before it snows, then I jjust have to assemble. it sucks but theres really no other safe way to do it.

with HOK espesially the fumes are retarded flammable, the stuff i get from the states has huge warnings on it, that even the fumes are rediculiously flammable.


----------



## old low&slo

yeah I here ya. no more hok for me. unless I can do it outside.
that stuff messed me up and it was only about 6 drops into a container.
but the fumes from it spraying were unreal.
then maybe a spraybooth if I can come up with a very strong exhaust fan.
and then only spraycan paint.


----------



## old low&slo

hey mademan thanks very much for taking the time to help me with this
and if anyone else can give any help on this it would also be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Anyone want to see more of this New ride i just finished up ! 












It was to be a quick 24hr build but i started to feel bad and left it alone ! So tonight my night off I finished it ! Its about a 36 hour build ! If intrested i'll post more ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

:0 YES PLEASE


----------



## Blue s10

I do I do


----------



## BODINE

HURRYHURRY I HAVE TO GET TO BED


----------



## BODINE

hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Tip Slow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BODINE

NEED SOME HELP WICH YOU THINK IS A GOOD CAMERA FOR LIKE 300

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id...requestid=29397


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 10 2007, 09:50 AM~8969708
> *NEED SOME HELP WICH YOU THINK IS A GOOD CAMERA FOR LIKE 300
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?id...requestid=29397
> *



i got mine for $99 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 01:51 PM~8969728
> *i got mine for $99  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well i need one thatcan zoom to the football field to take pics


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 10 2007, 12:51 PM~8969728
> *i got mine for $99  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Which one you get ??


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Canon PowerShot A530.... good enough for what i do....

saw this on the way to work this morning...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

redid er suspension for the show l8er this month


















and the only part left of the cutty and the custom made rim









my wall got L A D in the middle









and the 63 i been talkin bout [just a hint]


----------



## rollinoldskoo

what happen to the rest of the cutty????

:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix

:0 Nice Wall :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

the body snapped
i was mad
so im waitin on some cash so i can buy another body
the good thing is i dont have to be so careful on the next body whilst cuttin th doors & trunk out cuz i still got those and they are painted


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 10 2007, 08:59 PM~8972482
> *:0 Nice Wall :biggrin:
> *


i got more on the wall next to it as u can see

im almost at two years just as soon as i get the december issue


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8972445
> *the only part left of the cutty and the custom made rim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and to think it used to be this


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

MRPUGZLY


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 12:07 AM~8975285
> *MRPUGZLY
> *


THATS ME :biggrin: AND I AINT FUCKIN WITH YA JUST LIKE I TOLD YA,NOW WILL YOU LISTEN AND OPEN YA FUCKIN EYES!? 

ASK ANYONE ON HERE THAT HAS SPOKEN TO ME ON THERE,ITS ME VENGENCE!!! 

JUST FUCKIN LOOK AT MY PROFILE THAT WILL TELL YA!!!!!


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 02:07 AM~8975285
> *MRPUGZLY</span>
> *




1-i careless of what your yahoo name is,plus why would i want to im you?

<span style=\'color:red\'>2-that fucker always playin,he has more than one yahoo IM name


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 11 2007, 12:21 AM~8975332
> *1-i careless of what your yahoo name is,plus why would i want to im you?
> 
> 2-that fucker always playin,he has more than one yahoo IM name
> *


yes i do :biggrin: 

but im only using my main one for right now,  

and i aint always playin......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

children....... behave..... :twak: :twak:


----------



## Tip Slow

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 10 2007, 09:15 PM~8972568
> *and to think it used to be this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Eh lil homie where you get that at,i like that factory look.To bad it's in peices now


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ebay homie..... its a promo made by Jo-han


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 12:07 AM~8975285
> *MRPUGZLY
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: OH man my side hurts. Thats funny as hell.


----------



## kustombuilder

:scrutinize:


----------



## ElRafa

Thanks I need a good laugh :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! What was really funny He was also on IM with Rollinoldschool and he kept telling rollin to tell him it was him ! Man It was funny as hell ! I was leaving hints but he was getting so pissed ! 



Man That was funner then my phone calls !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 10:38 AM~8977135
> *LOL! What  was  really  funny  He    was  also  on  IM  with  Rollinoldschool      and  he  kept  telling  rollin  to  tell  him  it  was  him !    Man  It  was  funny  as  hell !    I  was  leaving  hints  but  he  was  getting  so  pissed  !
> Man  That    was  funner    then  my  phone  calls  !
> *



yea that was good. Everytime I see the line about burger king I LOL. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just A heads up ! <span style='color:red'>Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style , 
Lets see the big old tanks looking sweet and low! Do what ever you want to do ! Go all wild or just a weekend roller ! (( Just for fun ))



I am tring to work something out with Myself,TWINN, and BIG C to offer some kind of prize for this build off ! Kinda feel bad that no prizes were givin out for the ALL OUT BUILD ! Nothing against Beto it was a heavy load for 1 man to carry ! 


So What we might have to offer for this is still not clear but it will atleast be a new sealed kit , At least a set of 1109's ! the rest will be finialized by the start of the Build Off !


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## MARINATE

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 12:10 PM~8979168
> *Just  A  heads up !  <span style='color:red'>Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style ,
> Lets see the big old tanks looking sweet and low! Do what ever you want to do ! Go all wild or just a weekend roller ! (( Just for fun ))
> I  am  tring  to  work    something  out  with  Myself,TWINN, and  BIG C    to  offer  some  kind  of  prize  for  this  build  off !  Kinda  feel  bad  that  no  prizes  were  givin  out  for  the  ALL  OUT  BUILD  !  Nothing  against Beto  it  was  a  heavy  load  for  1  man  to  carry !
> So    What  we  might  have  to  offer  for  this  is  still not  clear but  it  will atleast  be  a  new  sealed  kit ,  At least  a set  of  1109's  !  the  rest  will be  finialized  by    the  start    of  the  Build Off !
> *


i'm saving this one....










if i do enter it.... i really do need to finish up more stuff tho....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:21 PM~8979267
> *i'm saving this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if i do enter it.... i really do need to finish up more stuff tho....
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:27 PM~8979335
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8979385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whos 65 is that in your avi?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

mine.....

http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...skoo/65oldskoo/


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:39 PM~8979425
> *mine.....
> 
> http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee175/r...skoo/65oldskoo/
> *


that hella nice.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

thanks bro.... thats one of the many i need to finish up.... i can't really tease u bout how long u takin with that monte..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 04:51 PM~8979545
> *thanks bro.... thats one of the many i need to finish up.... i can't really tease u bout how long u takin with that monte.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how much do you have left on it?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

interior mostly.... you know what..... i'll pull out another kit for its interior.... then i'll try to wrap this one up today.....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 11 2007, 05:06 PM~8979678
> *interior mostly.... you know what..... i'll pull out another kit for its interior.... then i'll try to wrap this one up today.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

glad we could entertain yall,

lol mini i still owe you for that homie...:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## rollinoldskoo

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 04:10 PM~8979168
> *Just  A  heads up !  <span style='color:red'>Nov. ,Dec --BOMB ! 1930 to 1957 any style ,
> Lets see the big old tanks looking sweet and low! Do what ever you want to do ! Go all wild or just a weekend roller ! (( Just for fun ))
> I  am  tring  to  work    something  out  with  Myself,TWINN, and  BIG C    to  offer  some  kind  of  prize  for  this  build  off !  Kinda  feel  bad  that  no  prizes  were  givin  out  for  the  ALL  OUT  BUILD  !  Nothing  against Beto  it  was  a  heavy  load  for  1  man  to  carry !
> So    What  we  might  have  to  offer  for  this  is  still not  clear but  it  will atleast  be  a  new  sealed  kit ,  At least  a set  of  1109's  !  the  rest  will be  finialized  by    the  start    of  the  Build Off !
> *


ill try to pick me up another merc and do it , since i already cut open the one i got


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 12 2007, 01:54 PM~8986244
> *
> *


did my pm with the pics go through?


----------



## Blue s10

I just searched lowrider BOMB on google for some ideas. Probably being watched the fbi hno: hno: hno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 12 2007, 09:37 AM~8986560
> *did my pm with the pics go through?
> *



hey share the nude chicks with us too homie...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 12 2007, 01:41 PM~8986604
> *I just searched lowrider BOMB on google for some ideas. Probably being watched the fbi hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



now there watchin here too :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 12 2007, 09:43 AM~8986625
> *now there watchin here too :0
> *


they already were..... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2007, 01:45 PM~8986650
> *they already were.....  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


they got thousands of computers montoring everything


----------



## Blue s10

:guns: :guns: :guns: 

im ready for 'em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 12 2007, 09:49 AM~8986673
> *:guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> 
> im ready for 'em
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Blue s10

:wow: :machinegun: :dunno:


----------



## BODINE

dead in here :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

was it beto or biggs that had the hs-55 servos.. i think 3 of t hem.. and i ithink it was biggs.. biggs sell me one :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

building a tamiya mini for the fuck of it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 12 2007, 01:37 PM~8986560
> *did my pm with the pics go through?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 12 2007, 01:41 PM~8986610
> *hey share the nude chicks with us too homie...
> *


----------



## wagonguy

DAMN.... when you havent touched a model (touched as in building) in a month or two, and then you have to pack it all up for a move.... its kinda depressing.... I WANT TO BUILD!!!!! 

LOL... weather sucks here right now, or i couldve been building this whole time....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

same here with not buildin

now the weathers great and i have 7 cars unbuilt to choose from and i cant decide


----------



## Ronin

just built one after 2 months break


----------



## collectors choice

Collectors choice back in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u got a store?


----------



## collectors choice

Yes here a link to my store.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

u still work for lindberg?


----------



## collectors choice

No I dont.Lindberg sold to hawk.I have my own stuff coming soon.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

comin out with your own model kits, diecast, or just distributor?


----------



## collectors choice

wheels,model kits and figures.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

making your own line of kits?


----------



## betoscustoms

BELEIVE ME THIS IS THE PLACE TO GET YOUR STUFF, TONS OF ITEMS


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## BODINE

just look got some nice stuff


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by collectors choice_@Oct 14 2007, 08:30 PM~9000226
> *Collectors choice back in the house. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

<-----selling a laptop.
:biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry9007158


----------



## collectors choice

NEW JUST IN 1/24 SCALE LOCSTER RIDERS BY OG ABEL AND HOPPING HYDROS.


----------



## collectors choice




----------



## rollinoldskoo

just wanna say congrats to my homie TIME MACHINE for his spot in the current LRM magazine...


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Tip Slow

well i got $30 extra to spend so who has some unopen kits there willin to sell?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 16 2007, 05:31 AM~9012235
> *well i got $30 extra to spend so who has some unopen kits there willin to sell?
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:angry:  2 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: hearse driver
 :angry:  :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## drnitrus

NICE!!!


----------



## kansascutty

If you have a BIG LOTS store around you they are selling AMT kits for $5.............


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Oct 17 2007, 12:00 PM~9022403
> *If you have a BIG LOTS store around you they are selling AMT kits for $5.............
> *


 :0 ill check on the way to work 

thanx


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Oct 17 2007, 11:00 AM~9022403
> *If you have a BIG LOTS store around you they are selling AMT kits for $5.............
> *


all mine usually has is left over nascar shit.


----------



## wagonguy

i found out a good tip...

go to your local dollar store (and for the out of USA peeps, if they dont have $1 store, then find a cheap store)

and looks for those old skool feather duster things... and it works great for dusting off your models....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 17 2007, 11:01 AM~9022419
> *i found out a good tip...
> 
> go to your local dollar store (and for the out of USA peeps, if they dont have $1 store, then find a cheap store)
> 
> and looks for those old skool feather duster things... and it works great for dusting off your models....
> *




the "dust off" computer cleaners are good too. In the aresol cans plus I get them from work :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 11:03 AM~9022434
> *the "dust off"  computer cleaners are good too.   In the aresol cans plus I get them from work   :biggrin:
> *



the ONLY.... ONLY thing i dont like about those dust off cans... is they like to break off your mirrors, wires, etc etc, LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 17 2007, 11:06 AM~9022447
> *the ONLY.... ONLY thing i dont like about those dust off cans... is they like to break off your mirrors, wires, etc etc, LOL
> *



my shit stays in a glass curio cabinet so they stay pretty clean. Just a light blast and they are dust free. :biggrin:


the thing I don't like is when they spray out liqued. :angry: :angry:


----------



## BODINE

just hold can upside down and spray very close :0


----------



## tyhodge07

why not just spray it in your mouth and take a real deep breath, and feel like ur in the mario game with ping pong balls bein thrown around at you :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 11:16 AM~9022523
> *just hold can upside down and spray very close :0
> *



then it works REALLy good, until the ice comes out


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 17 2007, 12:24 PM~9022583
> *then it works REALLy good, until the ice comes out
> *


lol.... i know ....j/k

then it freezes shyt


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 12:22 PM~9022568
> *why not just spray it in your mouth and take a real deep breath, and feel like ur in the mario game with ping pong balls bein thrown around at you :biggrin:
> *


lol wtf ..... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 17 2007, 02:26 PM~9022599
> *lol wtf ..... :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: you aint heard of that shit.. you hear waa waa waa waa, and it sounds like ping pong balls bouncing off walls :roflmao: its a good way to kill brain cells tho.. back a few years ago, me and my buddies were seein who could take the most and it last the longest :0


----------



## tyhodge07

oh yea, and when you talk, you got a really deep voice, and u just laugh the whole time :roflmao:

if u got a can, just try it out, dont do to much, just do a 2 second shot :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

poor gwb :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

:ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

man I got my son good last night. I remembered a few months ago I bought a few packages of fake blood. So I grab one. I'm like you wanna wrestle PUNK!. Of course he says yes. So I slam him around alittle and pull the tube from my pocket. He comes up and bulldogs me to the floor. I smear that shit all over my face and raise up. I'm all like my head, my head. :biggrin: 


He's only 5. Damn, he's going to be traumatized :0 :0 :0 
Naw, he thought it was funny.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 11:38 AM~9022692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


id hit it....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

with a fishing pole....


----------



## tyhodge07

the closest pussy ur gettin to :0


----------



## tyhodge07

lets bring this one back :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqIKVtBmV2I


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## tyhodge07

LOW, have you heard or been to the covered bridge festival?


----------



## tyhodge07

hmm, i wonder who this sounds like :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 11:45 AM~9022768
> *the closest pussy ur gettin to :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah ....right...... :uh: 

























































































dick.... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 02:56 PM~9022862
> *yeah ....right...... :uh:
> dick.... :cheesy:
> *


ohh, so ur not gettin close to any pussy, just dick :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

"Am I Gay?" Self Examination:
1. If you are over forty, and you have a washboard stomach, you are gay. It

means you haven't sucked back enough beer with the boys and have spent the 

rest of your free time doing sit-ups, aerobics, and doing the Oprah diet.
2. If you have a cat, you are a Flaaaaming ****. A cat is like a dog,but gay 

-- it grooms itself constantly but never scratches itself, has a delicatetouch except when it uses its nails, and whines to be fed. And just think

about how you call a dog... "Killer, come here! I said ! get you r ass over 

here, Killer!" Now think about how you call a cat..."Bun-bun, come to daddy,

snookums!" Jeeezus, you're fit to be framed, you're so gay. 
3. If you suck on lollipops, Ring-Pops, baby pacifiers, or any such

nonsense, rest assured, you are a Gaylord. A straight man only sucks on 

bar-B-que ribs, crab claws, raw oysters, crawfish guts, pickled pigs feet,

or tits. Anything else and you are in training and undeniably a ***.
4. If you refuse to take a dump in a public bathroom or piss in a parking

lot, you crave a deep homosexual relationship. A man's world is his

bathroom; he defecates and urinates where he pleases.
5. If you drink anything other than regular coffee. A straight man will

never be heard ordering a "Decaf Soy Latte". If you've put a Decaf Soy Latte

to your lips, you've had a man there, too.
6. If you know more than six names of non standard colors or four dif! ferent

types of dessert other than ice cream and pie, you might as well be handing

out free ass passes. A real man doesn't have memory space in his brain to

remember all of that crap. If you can pick out chartreuse or you know what a 

"fressier" is you're gay. And if you can name ANY type of textile other than

cotton or denim, you are faggadocious.
7. If you drive with both hands on the wheel, forget it, you're dying to

tune a meat whistle. A man only puts both hands on the wheel to honk at a

slow-ass driver or to cut the jerk off. The rest of the time he needs that 

hand to change the radio station, eat a hamburger, or hold his beer.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 11:55 AM~9022846
> *LOW,  have you heard or been to the covered bridge festival?
> *



naw, never heard of it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Yup Its going on this week and weekend ! It like a big ass garage sale ! Was going to head up there for work this week But with the basement problem i am having thats not going to happen !


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 03:00 PM~9022902
> *naw,  never heard of it?
> *


:0 u prolly live to far away from it than, its like an hour and half away from me, its out by i think its racoon lake..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 11:58 AM~9022883
> *ohh, so ur not gettin close to any pussy, just dick  :0
> *


i double dipped yesterday, one in the morning and i different one last night, and no , imnot a pole-smoker, im a good hetromale


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 03:03 PM~9022930
> *Yup  Its  going  on    this  week  and  weekend  !    It  like  a  big  ass  garage    sale  !  Was  going  to    head  up  there  for  work  this  week    But  with  the  basement  problem  i  am  having  thats  not  going  to  happen  !
> *


so u been to it.. amazing, u live out of state and heard of it, lol.. its like a real big thing, and theres alot of cool stuff there too, last year i went, not knowing about what all theyd have, and didnt have money, were heading out sat. and taking money this time :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## Reverend Hearse

dat derrty ho!


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 12:04 PM~9022941
> *:0 u prolly live to far away from it than, its like an hour and half away from me, its out by i think its racoon lake..
> 
> *



1 1/2 away south? Cause I'm a hour south of you. So it might be closer. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 04:11 PM~9023440
> *1 1/2 away south?    Cause I'm a hour south of you.  So it might be closer.  :biggrin:
> *


no, i think its more east, out by terra haute.. thats east isnt it


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 02:06 PM~9022955
> *so u been to it.. amazing, u live out of state and heard of it, lol.. its like a real big thing, and theres alot of cool stuff there too, last year i went, not knowing about what all theyd have, and didnt have money, were heading out sat. and taking money this time :biggrin:
> *


yup! 

and this week four couples from work are heading up !


it was really cool a few years ago some asshole went and caught some of the bridges on fire! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

i didnt go that year, last year i didnt even get to make it over to all the bridges, from what i hear its something i got to look at, so this year, ill try to make my way over there.. its just hard getting time away from all the cool shit they got selling real cheap.


----------



## tyhodge07

oct 12- oct 21

http://www.parkecounty.com/events/annualEvents.asp?id=1


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY GOT ANY GOOD PICS OF A 66 IMPALA FOR SOME REFERENCE ON PAINT SCEMES????


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 17 2007, 04:30 PM~9024064
> *ANYBODY GOT ANY GOOD PICS OF A 66 IMPALA FOR SOME REFERENCE ON PAINT SCEMES????
> *






































hows this !


----------



## 408models

LOOKS GOOD MINI, BUT I WAS KINDA LOOKING FOR REAL 1:1 CARS WITH PATTERNS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

wounder what ever happened to this 1 !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2007, 03:03 PM~9024281
> *wounder  what  ever  happened  to  this  1  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry: :angry: i do too...... stilla sore spot for me..... ill buy another one someday.....


----------



## Kirby

Does anyone have a picture of one of the DONK kits with regular wires on it? I was wondering how the cars look lifted on wires.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 01:35 PM~9023620
> *no, i think its more east, out by terra haute.. thats east isnt it
> *



our covered bridge fell in afew years ago. LOL. Part of it did then they raised a bunch of $$$ to repair the rest. They wanted like 1 million to start and the rest fell in b4 that. LMAO, Wheres that fucking $$$ now? We got a few more in county. 





You ever been to french lick and ride that train? Thats pretty sweet. Old ass train going thru the country side. Certain days they set up a "armed robbery" they ride up on horses and do a play. ALL shooting each other and shit. They board the train and hold all the riders up. They stop the train twice to do a skit.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 17 2007, 05:20 PM~9024794
> *Does anyone have a picture of one of the DONK kits with regular wires on it? I was wondering how the cars look lifted on wires.
> *


i asked the same shit one time.nobody said shit. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 17 2007, 04:20 PM~9024794
> *Does anyone have a picture of one of the DONK kits with regular wires on it? I was wondering how the cars look lifted on wires.
> *



retarded in the front. You have to cut some of that down alittle. 

front donk GN.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 05:47 PM~9024983
> *retarded in the front.  You have to cut some of that down alittle.
> 
> front donk GN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks ok.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 17 2007, 04:55 PM~9025011
> *looks ok.
> *



for a hopper. Not a street ride. :0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 05:57 PM~9025030
> *for a hopper.  Not a street ride.  :0  :0
> *


i just wondering since the supetion is already lifted.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 06:46 PM~9024974
> *our covered bridge fell in afew years ago.  LOL.  Part of it did then they raised a bunch of $$$ to repair the rest.  They wanted like 1 million to start and the rest fell in b4 that.  LMAO,  Wheres that fucking $$$ now?    We got a few more in county.
> You ever been to french lick and ride that train?  Thats pretty sweet.  Old ass train going thru the country side.  Certain days they set up a "armed robbery"  they ride up on horses and do a play.  ALL shooting each other and shit.  They board the train and hold all the riders up.  They stop the train twice to do a skit.
> *



Travis I used to work as a floor sweep at the classic hotel right on the main drag !


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 05:47 PM~9024983
> *retarded in the front.  You have to cut some of that down alittle.
> 
> front donk GN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So that's just the front donk suspension? That's not the rear that comes with the kit, right? 

The front looks good, rears a little high. I seen a few cars here with the front or rear from the donk kit. I'm mostly wanting to see the whole donk suspension on wires. 

Hey mark, did you ever switch that donk 64 impala to wires? If so can you post a pic?


----------



## vengence

:scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 17 2007, 05:56 PM~9025506
> *So that's just the front donk suspension? That's not the rear that comes with the kit, right?
> 
> The front looks good, rears a little high. I seen a few cars here with the front or rear from the donk kit. I'm mostly wanting to see the whole donk suspension on wires.
> 
> Hey mark, did you ever switch that donk 64 impala to wires? If so can you post a pic?
> *



naw the rear is from a 60's chevy truck. The front is Donk GN suspention. 

do it and see yourself. It may look cool. I didn't really like it tho besides as a hopper.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 06:08 PM~9025574
> *naw the rear is from a 60's chevy truck.  The front is Donk GN suspention.
> 
> do it and see yourself.    It may look cool.  I didn't really like it tho besides as a hopper.
> *


i like it,then again im lookin to make another radical hopper that lifts and lays


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## BODINE

MY BIG LOTS HAD 5.00 KITS 


PICS IN A LITTLE WHILE WHAT I GOT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 17 2007, 12:18 PM~9024350
> *:angry:  :angry: i do too...... stilla sore spot for me..... ill buy another one someday.....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 17 2007, 10:38 PM~9026802
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 07:46 PM~9024974
> *our covered bridge fell in afew years ago.  LOL.  Part of it did then they raised a bunch of $$$ to repair the rest.  They wanted like 1 million to start and the rest fell in b4 that.  LMAO,  Wheres that fucking $$$ now?    We got a few more in county.
> You ever been to french lick and ride that train?  Thats pretty sweet.  Old ass train going thru the country side.  Certain days they set up a "armed robbery"  they ride up on horses and do a play.  ALL shooting each other and shit.  They board the train and hold all the riders up.  They stop the train twice to do a skit.
> *


nope, havent even heard of it, what time of year does that happen,that seems like something fun to check out.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 06:24 PM~9025700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is the rear cylinders still in? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WELL I AM OFF HERE ! I GOT THW IPOD LOADED UP WITH NEW SONGS ! HEADING DOWN STAIRS TO BUILD ! I Be back in the AM ! LATER


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 08:51 PM~9026917
> *nope, havent even heard of it, what time of year does that happen,that seems like something fun to check out.
> *



If I can from work here I'll find a link and post it. It was a cool ass time. Its all old ass shit. The train is old, the cars are old. Just like back in the days shit when thet did ride horses.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 08:54 PM~9026947
> *If I can from work here I'll find a link and post it.    It was a cool ass time.    Its all old ass shit.  The train is old,  the cars are old.  Just like back in the days shit when thet did ride horses.
> *



Nope, work computers got this shit blocked. Can't believe LIL isn't blocked. :0 :0 :0 I give it a few more days. :angry: 


Type in French lick Indiana railroads or something like that. There should be a muesum.


----------



## tyhodge07

alright, ill search for it, i might check that out


----------



## vengence




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 17 2007, 08:53 PM~9026932
> *is the rear cylinders still in?  :biggrin:
> *



no took them out for that pic. I need to finish that damn thing or scrape it. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2007, 09:17 PM~9027117
> *no took them out for that pic.    I need to finish that damn thing or scrape it.  :uh:
> *


if you decide to scrap it lemme know homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 17 2007, 09:19 PM~9027138
> *if you decide to scrap it lemme know homie  :biggrin:
> *



will do. 

That was a donor for a cutty anyways. Got talked into building it. Or starting on it anyways.


----------



## mademan

If anyone is looking I have 4 sets of DONK rims for trade. ive got one set from the donks 94 Impala, and one set from the DONKS grand national, both with rubber, and then the 2 sets of rims from the uptown cadillac with one set of rubber. im looking for something kool in trade. pm me


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 09:05 PM~9027040
> *alright, ill search for it, i might check that out
> *




find anything?


----------



## tyhodge07

i havent searched yet, im on youtube watchin hacks and w/e else 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzgDffMcsUU...related&search=


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 17 2007, 10:59 PM~9027403
> *i havent searched yet, im on youtube watchin hacks and w/e else
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzgDffMcsUU...related&search=
> *


 :0 DAMN im gonna try this


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 18 2007, 01:10 AM~9027465
> *:0  DAMN im gonna try this
> *


i watched a few others, i guess its like a suprise thing.. some will just open with some bigg cells in them, this one guy opened one up,with rechargables, aaa's, aa, c's, lol.. but make sure u get the walgreen one that says lantern on it or something, thats the only ones that were opening like that. i take the batts from them disposable cams all the time :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alSI0VIUn7A&feature=dir


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
got a big lots down the street from me and after hearing on here about the 5.00 models decided to go there heres what I got









hey homies
I went back and found 1 more 76 glass house and there is no need to be greedy
I have more than I need of these do any of you guys need 1 ?????????
do you want to trade ?? . they have other kits available there also. let me know
what you are looking for.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 18 2007, 11:51 AM~9030110
> *hey guys
> got a big lots down the street from me and after hearing on here about the 5.00 models decided to go there heres what I got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you lucky devil.


----------



## drnitrus

nice score


theres one around my way...might have to stop in


----------



## 408models

ANYBODY SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nope


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2007, 05:36 PM~9032922
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that one in a red package :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2007, 05:36 PM~9032922
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i got that 1 to
can anybody hook me up with a book report on this 1 boook....i gotta get the name of it when i get home


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 18 2007, 05:36 PM~9032922
> *ANYBODY SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just buy a truck if you want a 4x4. :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I BEEN WORKIN ON A MUSTANG
ALL FREAKIN NIGHT!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 11:12 AM~9038683
> *I BEEN WORKIN ON A MUSTANG
> ALL FREAKIN NIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


elenore. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BASED ON GONE IN 60 SECONDS ITS THE AMT FAST & FURSIOUS MUSTANG.I SAW IT & HAD PLANS FOR IT PLUS IT WAS 25% OFF!


----------



## drnitrus

nice work

im liking the garage :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THANKS DOC IM TRYIN TO MAKE MY HOUSE BUT I DONT HAVE ENUF BUT IM WORKIN ON IT


----------



## bigdogg323

> I BEEN WORKIN ON A MUSTANG
> ALL FREAKIN NIGHT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE THIS ANGLE BETTER
> 
> LOOKS SAWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET 88


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

THANKS BRO!


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## LowandBeyond

the lego garage


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 12:58 PM~9039466
> *    the lego garage
> *


dont be jealous cause you aint got one. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 19 2007, 12:00 PM~9039478
> *dont be jealous cause you aint got one. :0
> *



 I am. I'm going to walmart right now to stock up. Piss on his little 2 car. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 01:02 PM~9039496
> *    I am.    I'm going to walmart right now to stock up.   Piss on his little 2 car.    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 02:02 PM~9039496
> *    I am.    I'm going to walmart right now to stock up.  Piss on his little 2 car.    :biggrin:
> *


its pretty damn big muthafucker ur on!
challenge on who builds tha best lego house! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 01:35 PM~9039799
> *its pretty damn big muthafucker ur on!
> challenge on who builds tha best lego house! LOL!
> *


 :0 dont make me bust out the lincoln logs.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

I HAD THOSE.I MIGHT GET MORE AND BUILD ME A BIG ASS RANCH!!
WONDER IF LOWANDBEYOND[TRAVIS?] IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE?!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 01:38 PM~9039833
> *I HAD THOSE.I MIGHT GET MORE AND BUILD ME A BIG ASS RANCH!!
> WONDER IF LOWANDBEYOND[TRAVIS?] IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE?!
> *


do it do it do it. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 11:38 AM~9039833
> *I HAD THOSE.I MIGHT GET MORE AND BUILD ME A BIG ASS RANCH!!
> WONDER IF LOWANDBEYOND[TRAVIS?] IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE?!
> *


 :0 :0 oooooooooooohhhhhhhhh snap


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Oct 19 2007, 12:38 PM~9039833
> *I HAD THOSE.I MIGHT GET MORE AND BUILD ME A BIG ASS RANCH!!
> WONDER IF LOWANDBEYOND[TRAVIS?] IS UP FOR THE CHALLENGE?!
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## LowandBeyond

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd

one more..


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## 1ofaknd

ok...20,000 posts. i'm out


----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## LowandBeyond




----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 09:26 PM~9042669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn funny shit there.....


----------



## old low&slo

I got extra amt 76 caprice glasshouse kits from big lots if anybody is interested in trading let me know.
they have other kits also if anyone is interested


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Oct 20 2007, 10:53 AM~9045436
> *I got extra amt 76 caprice glasshouse  kits from big lots if anybody is interested in trading let me know.
> they have other kits also if anyone is interested
> *



do they have the rat packer nova?


----------



## old low&slo

yes I think so is it yellow on the box ????
my bad wagonguy they did I think but I went back and they are gone.


----------



## pancho1969

I FINALLY GOT AN AIRBRUSH AND SOME HOK PAINTS (WAL-MART BRAND) I HAVE SOME THINNER THAT SAYS "THINS OIL BASED PAINTS AND VARNISHES " IS IT OK TO USE THIS THINNER FOR THESE PAINT ?


----------



## maddhopper




----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 20 2007, 01:46 PM~9046401
> *I FINALLY GOT AN AIRBRUSH AND SOME HOK PAINTS (WAL-MART BRAND) I HAVE SOME THINNER THAT SAYS "THINS OIL BASED PAINTS AND VARNISHES " IS IT OK TO USE THIS THINNER FOR THESE PAINT ?
> *


no


----------



## southside groovin

i dunno y but those cat pics r the funniest shit to me....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 19 2007, 10:27 PM~9042676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are funny as hell to me too cause we got a cat that looks like this with that kind of attitude


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 20 2007, 01:46 PM~9046401
> *I FINALLY GOT AN AIRBRUSH AND SOME HOK PAINTS (WAL-MART BRAND) I HAVE SOME THINNER THAT SAYS "THINS OIL BASED PAINTS AND VARNISHES " IS IT OK TO USE THIS THINNER FOR THESE PAINT ?
> *


dunno if its like the REAL hok paints, but it can realy only use ru311 medium thinner by HOK, ive tried everything else and it doesnt work.


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Oct 20 2007, 06:24 PM~9047588-->
> 
> 
> 
> no
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mademan_@Oct 21 2007, 01:34 AM~9049534
> *dunno if its like the REAL hok paints, but it can realy only use ru311 medium thinner by HOK, ive tried everything else and it doesnt work.
> *


  thanks fellas


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 20 2007, 01:46 PM~9046401
> *I FINALLY GOT AN AIRBRUSH AND SOME HOK PAINTS (WAL-MART BRAND) I HAVE SOME THINNER THAT SAYS "THINS OIL BASED PAINTS AND VARNISHES " IS IT OK TO USE THIS THINNER FOR THESE PAINT ?
> *



HEY, go to the paint section in wally world, or any hardware store and look for ACETONE, it is the best thinner for HOK... and cheapest... you can get a gallon for like $12, just thin it until its the consistency of whole milk, and you set... heres a car that was painted wiht ALL HOK PAINTS>... (except the clear, which is the cheap shit from walmart)


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 11:28 AM~9050919
> *HEY, go to the paint section in wally world, or any hardware store and look for ACETONE, it is the best thinner for HOK... and cheapest... you can get a gallon for like $12, just thin it until its the consistency of whole milk, and you set... heres a car that was painted wiht ALL HOK PAINTS>... (except the clear, which is the cheap shit from walmart)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THANKS WAGON GUY


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Oct 21 2007, 01:15 PM~9051374
> *THANKS WAGON GUY
> *



anytime homie uffin:

are you going to the stockton show on dec.2nd, cuz if so, you can see this car in person (pics dont do justice) and ill show you what i do when i bust out the airbrush...

what kind of brush did ya get?


----------



## BiggC




----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 21 2007, 01:33 PM~9051426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




EVEN I DONT LIKE THAT!!!! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Ronin

i got some nice shit at the i hobby show got both of these for 20 the skyline has some bad ass decals, the 86 came with some crappy wheels so i swapped them for big and littles till i find a better set. and lastly got some wheels from So Real and decided to make a cowboy cadillac


----------



## wagonguy

hey ronin, i got a set of rims that would look good on that 86.... PM me, and ill take a pic...


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 02:14 PM~9051579
> *hey ronin, i got a set of rims that would look good on that 86.... PM me, and ill take a pic...
> *


you got pm


----------



## wagonguy

anybody here own a civic with the 1.5 liter engine, i need to know how much lbs to tighten the valve cover, (with a torque wrench) so i dont tighten it too much... and crack it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

here's a randumb shit question.... i got some foreign DVDs that won't play on my laptop comp but will on this small portable player i got..... where's a good place to downlad what i need to play it on my comp? comp sees it as a blank....


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 04:51 PM~9052293
> *here's a randumb shit question.... i got some foreign DVDs that won't play on my laptop comp but will on this small portable player i got..... where's a good place to downlad what i need to play it on my comp? comp sees it as a blank....
> *


yeah the comp might be regional instead of open like some DVD players


----------



## Diamond502

anyone know a good place to download recording software, and possibly a beat maker?


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 01:25 PM~9051406
> *anytime homie uffin:
> 
> are you going to the stockton show on dec.2nd, cuz if so, you can see this car in person (pics dont do justice) and ill show you what i do when i bust out the airbrush...
> 
> what kind of brush did ya get?
> *



ill be there dec. 2nd :biggrin: 

one of my managers at work bought it for me from Air Brush City (model # gd 100)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 21 2007, 04:22 PM~9052162
> *anybody here own a civic with the 1.5 liter engine, i need to know how much lbs to tighten the valve cover, (with a torque wrench) so i dont tighten it too much... and crack it....
> *


my honda homie say 3/4 turn past hand tight....... :0


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Oct 21 2007, 08:20 PM~9052764
> *anyone know a good place to download recording software, and possibly a beat maker?
> *


MAYBE BEARSHARE.COM ???????
OR DOWNLOAD.COM


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 21 2007, 07:15 PM~9053169
> *my honda homie say 3/4 turn past hand tight....... :0
> *


x2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ALL BARK, NO BITE..... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i never realized how good those rims looked..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

YOU MAKE ME SICK...... damn caps......


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 21 2007, 11:11 PM~9054116
> *YOU MAKE ME SICK...... damn caps......
> *


who makes you sick?????????
was not me with my caps was it ?????????
it was a accident


----------



## Diamond502

hahaha. that shit is gay


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

who keeps deleting my shit?? :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 21 2007, 02:46 PM~9052615
> *yeah the comp might be regional instead of open like some DVD players
> *


so its a hardware issue.... nothing i can do by downloading software?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 21 2007, 11:00 PM~9054837
> *so its a hardware issue.... nothing i can do by downloading software?
> *



my shit backwards. I can burn a DVD and watch it on my computer but not in the dvd player. WTF? The 1st 25 you can play in either. But the last 25 or so you can't, just computer. I figured maybe I turned the burn speed down or something. :angry: :angry: WTF is the point of having a burner if you can't burn.


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 22 2007, 01:06 AM~9054862
> *my shit backwards.    I can burn a DVD and watch it on my computer but not in the dvd player.  WTF?      The 1st 25 you can play in either.  But the last 25 or so you can't,  just computer.    I figured maybe I turned the burn speed down or something.  :angry:  :angry:    WTF is the point of having a burner if you can't burn.
> *


Same here, but my DVD player is old. I thank I got it around 10 years ago so I figure thats why I can't watch em on mine.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i just wanna watch these damn pornos i got at the swap meet.... :angel:


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 02:15 PM~9058080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who are those 2 clowns? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Me on left and Billy Lilac on the right !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 02:59 PM~9058416
> *Me  on  left  and  Billy  Lilac  on  the  right !
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 22 2007, 04:59 PM~9058416
> *Me  on  left  and  Billy  Lilac  on  the  right !
> *


 and hearse under the table behind the sign :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 02:10 PM~9066524
> *and hearse under the table behind the sign  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY WHAT THE FUCK I THOUGHT MINI WAS MCBA 4LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn.... not funny.....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 12:12 PM~9066549
> *damn.... not funny.....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 03:12 PM~9066542
> *HEY WHAT THE FUCK I THOUGHT MINI WAS MCBA 4LIFE  :biggrin:
> *




I AM ! But I will always be proud of where i came from !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the trailer park ?


----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 03:15 PM~9066580
> *the trailer park ?
> *



I was only at the trailer park getting some form Jennifer !  



NOW WHAT ! Them big titties didn't get browsed from falling down !


----------



## drnitrus

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 12:14 PM~9066573
> *I  AM  !    But    I  will  always  be  proud  of  where  i  came  from !
> *


OH OKEY


----------



## bigdogg323

CAN'T WE ALL GET ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 23 2007, 04:21 PM~9066643
> *CAN'T WE ALL GET ALONG  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 01:17 PM~9066603
> *I  was  only  at  the  trailer  park    getting    some  form  Jennifer !
> NOW  WHAT !  Them  big  titties  didn't  get  browsed  from  falling  down !
> *


damn you waited a long time for you number to come up eh ? shes a hoe!  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i was at the festival this past weekend, and they have this little stress stand, where they like put some creme or some shit on you and massage you or some shit, and the lady was like when we walked by, are you feeling stressed, let me try this out on you see how you feel, i was like, no, i dont feel fucking stressed, and walked off :0 and she started laughin, i think she got what i was doing.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 03:22 PM~9066653
> *damn you waited a long time for you number to come up eh ? shes a hoe!   :biggrin:
> *



good call !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 23 2007, 12:23 PM~9066662
> *i was at the festival this past weekend, and they have this little stress stand, where they like put some creme or some shit on you and massage you or some shit, and the lady was like when we walked by, are you feeling stressed, let me try this out on you see how you feel, i was like, no, i dont feel fucking stressed, and walked off :0 and she started laughin, i think she got what i was doing.
> *


OK :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

who are those 2 clowns? :0
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
not laughin at you homie just thought it was funny .you really didnt know who the pic was ????????


----------



## kustombuilder

> who are those 2 clowns? :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
not laughin at you homie just thought it was funny .you really didnt know who the pic was ????????
[/quote]
nope.


----------



## Blue s10

> who are those 2 clowns? :0


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
not laughin at you homie just thought it was funny .you really didnt know who the pic was ????????
[/quote]


Get your decals?


----------



## kustombuilder

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> not laughin at you homie just thought it was funny .you really didnt know who the pic was ????????


Get your decals?
[/quote]
i didnt get nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> not laughin at you homie just thought it was funny .you really didnt know who the pic was ????????


Get your decals?
[/quote]
yes the other day thanks very much !!!!!!!
pleasure doin business with you :thumbsup:


----------



## old low&slo

> Get your decals?


i didnt get nothing. :biggrin:
[/quote]
you sure gave me big laugh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I really needed it


----------



## Blue s10

:thumbsup: u too old.

kustom u didnt get yours? i sent it ups


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 23 2007, 01:24 PM~9066664
> *good  call !
> *


i got rid of the readhead too , ya want her? :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 23 2007, 03:47 PM~9066886
> *i  got rid of the readhead too , ya want her?  :0
> *


NO THANKS ! I WOULDN"T BE ABLE TO BREATH IF I WAS WITH HERE !


----------



## kustombuilder

> :thumbsup: u too old.
> 
> kustom u didnt get yours? i sent it ups


<----waiting.waiting.hasnt gotten her yet. :biggrin: 



> i didnt get nothing. :biggrin:


you sure gave me big laugh :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I really needed it
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## rodburner1974




----------



## trakburner

:0


----------



## trakburner

Bob Dudek lives! He is the guy that makes most the aluminum parts i have. He is the guy in the photo in my Toledo NNL thread standing to "my right" or your left.


He was in a really bad car accident a couple days ago. He is amazingly enough OKAY! I was shocked to see this photo, but he is alive and a little sore..... If you don't hear from him, he is just not doing much right now.

sorry it's not a traditional ride...... 



Hosted on Fotki


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 10:05 AM~9072699
> *Bob Dudek lives! He is the guy that makes most the aluminum parts i have. He is the guy in the photo in my Toledo NNL thread standing to "my right" or your left.
> He was in a really bad car accident a couple days ago. He is amazingly enough OKAY! I was shocked to see this photo, but he is alive and a little sore..... If you don't hear from him, he is just not doing much right now.
> 
> sorry it's not a traditional ride......
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


what was it?


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 24 2007, 11:07 AM~9072716
> *what was it?
> *





2005 Honda


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 11:05 AM~9072699
> *Bob Dudek lives! He is the guy that makes most the aluminum parts i have. He is the guy in the photo in my Toledo NNL thread standing to "my right" or your left.
> He was in a really bad car accident a couple days ago. He is amazingly enough OKAY! I was shocked to see this photo, but he is alive and a little sore..... If you don't hear from him, he is just not doing much right now.
> 
> sorry it's not a traditional ride......
> 
> Hosted on Fotki
> *


looks like a trasformer now. :0 glad he is ok.what alum parts?


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 11:19 AM~9072825
> *looks like a trasformer now. :0 glad he is ok.what alum parts?
> *



yeah i am glad he is ok too.....damn good friend.

These aluminum parts


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 12:42 PM~9072982
> *yeah i am glad he is ok too.....damn good friend.
> 
> These aluminum parts
> *



whats with the name change bobby


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 11:42 AM~9072982
> *yeah i am glad he is ok too.....damn good friend.
> 
> These aluminum parts
> *


holly mother of jesus. :biggrin: i love those flow masters.


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 11:48 AM~9073027
> *whats  with  the  name  change  bobby
> *









awbcrazy stands for altered wheel base crazy....... i still love awb cars, but it's not completely me.....
what is completely me is trakburner...

trak stands for traditional rod and kustom and burner is part of my user name on my new forum "rodburner".....
i am really into hot rods and traditional kustoms. as most have seen from me on this forum, i just can't seem to get a lowrider built even though that is what i built for several years and i STILL love them.....i just can't be motivated anymore to do them. 

david garcia's models are so "exactly" what made me keep building over the years he was in LRB. before i knew anyone on the net.....or anything, i picked up LRB faithfully and it seemed i saw his builds a lot in there...

anywho.....i can't figure a way to change my old name or is there away so i can keep my posts and all that?


----------



## trakburner

in addition to my last post.......

i got interrupted and didn't mean to make it sound like i changed my name because of David lol...... he is a hell of a guy, but i changed it because " i needed a change" .


----------



## kustombuilder

those are all These aluminum parts he does?or is there more?


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 12:08 PM~9073219
> *those are all These aluminum parts he does?or is there more?
> *




he has made more and offers more....but not all of it is offered now. it's not cheap i will tell you that.....but the quality is highest!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 12:26 PM~9073348
> *he has made more and offers more....but not all of it is offered now. it's not cheap i will tell you that.....but the quality is highest!
> *


what do the flow masters go for?


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 12:36 PM~9073420
> *what do the flow masters go for?
> *





either $15 or $20 i can't remember..... when he is up and feeling better i will ask him.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 12:38 PM~9073436
> *either $15 or $20 i can't remember..... when he is up and feeling better i will ask him.
> *


cool.pm me when thats happens.


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 24 2007, 12:46 PM~9073496
> *cool.pm me when thats happens.
> *



if i don't forget hehe.... PM me with a reminder now and i will save it.


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone need some tiny motor for 1/64 scales? i got 8 of them, some have been used, and some just hooked up or new, they all work fine.. theres 5 marbachi motors and 3 of the zipzap motors..

i got a 1/64 caprice dancer also, 3 motor, 3 switches, 

and than a 2 door box caprice.. anyone want any of this :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres the caprice dancer.. i prolly got more motors too, just have to look

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m10agyhNfsg


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 03:06 PM~9073689
> *anyone need some tiny motor for 1/64 scales? i got 8 of them, some have been used, and some just hooked up or new, they all work fine.. theres 5 marbachi motors and 3 of the zipzap motors..
> 
> i got a 1/64 caprice dancer also, 3 motor, 3 switches,
> 
> and than a 2 door box caprice.. anyone want any of this :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 12:06 PM~9073689
> *anyone need some tiny motor for 1/64 scales? i got 8 of them, some have been used, and some just hooked up or new, they all work fine.. theres 5 marbachi motors and 3 of the zipzap motors..
> 
> i got a 1/64 caprice dancer also, 3 motor, 3 switches,
> 
> and than a 2 door box caprice.. anyone want any of this :biggrin:
> *


i got a motor for sale too,make a 1:25 scale hopper really soar :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

oops double post :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

ahh i got alot more motors.. i just dont use these.. theyve all been in one of my drawers.. i need to go through all my 1/64ths and see which ones i want to get rid of.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exT7mvQB1-k


----------



## lowridermodels

:ugh:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ta4W3WEWOc


----------



## tyhodge07

lowandbeyond at work :0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkZTlB0Civw


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuBm0dvIzcc


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 12:45 PM~9073945
> *WELL HERE IT IS HOMIEZ.....................I'M DONE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUB MADDNESS BETWEEN EVERYONE RIGHT HERE ON LIL......THIS CLUB TALKIN BOUT THAT CLUB...OTHER CLUBS MADD CUZ THEY DONT GET THEIR CLUBBED REPPED HERE ON LIL....OTHER CLUBS MA CUZ THEY JUST KIDS AND NO ONE LIKES THEIR DONKS....OTHER CLUBS MAD OR BUTT :buttkick: HURT CUZ  THE BADDEST AND HARDEST CLUB ON HERE(IN MY OPINON) GETS MAD RESPECT FOR THEIR BUILDS AND THEIR MEMBERS KICK ASS WHEN IT COMES TO MODEL BUILDING....AS YOU SEE I MENTIONED NO CLUB NAMES....BUT I THINK I'M GONNA FLY SOLO WITH NO CLUB AT ALL......I THINK WE SHOULD ALL BE 1 BIG CLUB TOGETHER ON LIL....TOO MUCH TRASH TALKING....TOO MUCH CLUB "MEMBERS" ACTIN OUT..BRINGING THEIRSELF DOWN TO A VERY CHILDISH LEVEL...SUPPOSED TO BE HIGH AND ALMIGHTY IN THEIR CLUB,BUT SHOWED ME DIFFRENT...SO I GUESS I'M GIVING THE CLUB THING UP AND FLYIN SOLO......SEE YA 'ROUND..LETS ALL DROP THE HATE...LETS ALL PARTICIPATE AND KEEP THIS HOBBY ALIVE!!        PEACE OUT TO EVERYON HERE ON LIL...I AM NOT MAD AT ANYONE...JUST NOT HAPPY! :ugh:
> *


sounds good,just gotta keep ya head up bro.....


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 01:45 PM~9073945
> *WELL HERE IT IS HOMIEZ.....................I'M DONE WITH ALL THE CAR CLUB MADDNESS BETWEEN EVERYONE RIGHT HERE ON LIL......THIS CLUB TALKIN BOUT THAT CLUB...OTHER CLUBS MADD CUZ THEY DONT GET THEIR CLUBBED REPPED HERE ON LIL....OTHER CLUBS MA CUZ THEY JUST KIDS AND NO ONE LIKES THEIR DONKS....OTHER CLUBS MAD OR BUTT :buttkick: HURT CUZ  THE BADDEST AND HARDEST CLUB ON HERE(IN MY OPINON) GETS MAD RESPECT FOR THEIR BUILDS AND THEIR MEMBERS KICK ASS WHEN IT COMES TO MODEL BUILDING....AS YOU SEE I MENTIONED NO CLUB NAMES....BUT I THINK I'M GONNA FLY SOLO WITH NO CLUB AT ALL......I THINK WE SHOULD ALL BE 1 BIG CLUB TOGETHER ON LIL....TOO MUCH TRASH TALKING....TOO MUCH CLUB "MEMBERS" ACTIN OUT..BRINGING THEIRSELF DOWN TO A VERY CHILDISH LEVEL...SUPPOSED TO BE HIGH AND ALMIGHTY IN THEIR CLUB,BUT SHOWED ME DIFFRENT...SO I GUESS I'M GIVING THE CLUB THING UP AND FLYIN SOLO......SEE YA 'ROUND..LETS ALL DROP THE HATE...LETS ALL PARTICIPATE AND KEEP THIS HOBBY ALIVE!!        PEACE OUT TO EVERYON HERE ON LIL...I AM NOT MAD AT ANYONE...JUST NOT HAPPY! :ugh:
> *




I NEVER MENTIONED ANY NAMES EITHER...... BUT MOST OF US KNOW WHO YOU ARE REFERRING TO. I AM NOT MAD EITHER. 
THE WAY I LOOK AT IT IS WHEN A MEMBER OF MY CLUB "DPMCC" JOINS ANOTHER CLUB AND SCREAMS " POR VIDA" AND THEN IN PRIVATE *OFF LIST* SAYS THEY ARE DOWN FOR DPMCC ..... WTF? I AM NOT MAD AND NOT BUTT HURT. 
I AM NOT THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS IT'S BULLSHIT TO REP TWO CLUBS AT THE SAME TIME , WHEN BOTH ARE "ONLINE".....
I THINK IT'S OK IF YOU WANT TO BE IN A LOCAL CLUB IN YOUR TOWN AND ALSO BE IN AN ONLINE ONE....CUZ THEY BALANCE EACH OTHER OUT. REPPIN' TWO CLUBS ONLINE WHEN WE ALLLLLLL GO TO THE SAME PLACES IS FUCKIN GAY! 
IS LIKE WHEN I COME TO LIL AND SEE "NAMELESS" REPPIN MCBA....BUT WHEN I GO TO DPMCC "NAMELESS" IS REPPIN DPMCC.....THAT IS HORSE SHIT! 

REP YOUR CLUB AND STAY WITH IT.....THERE IS NO IN-BETWEEN. I HAVE BEEN INVITED TO MCBA FOR LIFE AND THAT IS VERY FLATTERING.....BUT COULD YOU IMAGINE THE HELL I WOULD CATCH FROM MY CLUB? AGAIN.....STICK TO WHAT YOU ARE AND DON'T FAKE AROUND. 

I DON'T SEE A LOT OF FIGHTING OVER THIS.....

"THE BADDEST AND HARDEST CLUB ON HERE(IN MY OPINON) GETS MAD RESPECT FOR THEIR BUILDS AND THEIR MEMBERS KICK ASS WHEN IT COMES TO MODEL BUILDING..."

WTH IS THAT SUPPOSED TO MEAN? DPMCC ISN'T BAD ENOUGH? BROTHER YOU HAVE NOOOOOOO IDEA HOW MUCH RESPECT DPMCC HAS OR HOW MANY "BADASS" BUILDERS ARE IN IT CUZ YOU ARE SO FAR UP LIL'S ASS.....PERIOD. 


I TOO AM SICK OF ALL THIS CLUB BULLSHIT....
www.thedpmcc.com/members2.html 

" love chatin with all 
my family and friends on drastic,i have know Bob 
Black for 3 years now he is like a brother to me,i 
can talk to him about anything, he is an awesome 
guy,i also helped Bob think of the club name for 
the begining when the club started "



gee i wonder why it pisses me off to see MCBA POR VIDA 
i too got nothing but love ..... put my shoes on ok


----------



## lowridermodels

Just like ice told members from mcba, there never ever was a contract saying that you could not be in only 1 club, there never was a contract saying you had to represent 1 club, ill rep who I feel like! And I never knocked anyones club, but there has been a lot of crap on here about diffrent clubs, as a club member of a car club on here and called mcba the Mexican car builders asotiston spell check!


----------



## 1ofaknd

where did all this nonsense take place??


----------



## tyhodge07

:dunno: i got lost after lowrider models posted.. it must just be overall talk everywhere, everyday, week, month, etc.. just got to him..


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2007, 03:47 PM~9074942
> *where did all this nonsense take place??
> *


x2


----------



## lowridermodels

Hey homiez don't worry its all overwith now, I'm a big fake! Go to your room Mark! Your nothing but a faker! Yo homiez I fake da funk! Anyways bob n me still cool!


----------



## Kirby

Damn, this fights been waiting to happen, huh? Fuck the bullshit, its about the individual...not the club. And for the record, there is no "my club"....it should be "our club" cause without members there would be no club.


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 24 2007, 01:06 PM~9073689
> *anyone need some tiny motor for 1/64 scales? i got 8 of them, some have been used, and some just hooked up or new, they all work fine.. theres 5 marbachi motors and 3 of the zipzap motors..
> 
> i got a 1/64 caprice dancer also, 3 motor, 3 switches,
> 
> and than a 2 door box caprice.. anyone want any of this :biggrin:
> *


Pm me bro.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

isnt it easier to PM him , ? i dont get it


----------



## Mr Biggs

I GOT ALOT OF GOOD FRIEND'S FROM DRASTIC PLASTIC. AND ALSO A FEW OTHER CLUB'S AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH ANY CAUSE WE ARE GROWN ME AND KNOW HOW TO TALK LIKE GROWN MEN. LIKE I SAID BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN I BUILD FOR ME NOT ANYONE ELSE. AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT EVER ANYONE SAY'S AS LONG AS IT AIN'T SAID TO MY FACE. NOR TO ANY OF OUR FAMILY. THAT'S RIGHT M.C.B.A. IS A FAMILY FIRST THEN A MODEL CLUB SECOND. SOME TIME'S I GET PISSED AT ALL THE BULL SHIT THAT GO'S ON, THE NAME CALLING, THE SHIT TALKING, AND SO ON. BUT WHEN A PERSON DOE'S THAT, HE IS INSECURE ABOUT HIMSELF AND HAS TO LASH OUT TO FIX HIS PROBLEM. I KNOW WHAT I CAN DO OR BUILD AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH CALLING ANYONE OUT. BUT I LEFT ALL THAT GANG SHIT BEHIND ME. CYBER BANGING IS EASY TO DO AND ANYONE CAN DO IT ALL IT TAKE'S IS A COMPUTER AND KEYBOARD. IF GOT MAD AT EVERY ONE WHO TALKED SHIT I WOULD BE IN JAIL FOR LIFE OR HAVE A STROKE BY NOW. IT'S ONE BIG FAMILY AND FAMILY'S DO TEND TO HAVE FIGHT'S. I AIN'T GOING TO STOP BUILDING OR DOING WHAT I LOVE TO DO CAUSE OF A FEW PEOPLE WHO HAVE CONFLICT WITH EACH OTHER. MOST OF US ARE GROWN MEN AND WE CAN WORK IT OUT. IF YOU HAVE TO WALK AWAY CAUSE OF A LIL PROBLEM FROM PEOPLE WHO SHOWED YOU NOTHING BUT LOVE THEN YOU WHERE NEVER GOOD IN THE FIRST PLACE. I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH LETTING ANYONE GO. I HAVE DROPED SOME OF THE BADEST BUILDERS FROM OUR FAMILY CAUSE THEY DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO TREAT OTHER MEMBER'S OR PEOPLE WITH RESPECT. AS FOR THE MEXICAN CAR BUILDER'S THING I DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF. I HAVE BEEN CALLED WORST SHIT. BUT LIKE I SAID IF THEY DON'T HAVE THE BALL'S TO SAY IT TO MY FACE. THEN WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL PUSSY'S ARE. AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE TOO. YOU DON'T WAN'T TO GET ME STARTED TRUST ME I WILL TAKE A FLIGHT. FROM MILD MANOR BUILDER , TO INSTANT ASSHOLE IN SECOND'S.


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 04:15 PM~9075182
> *Damn, this fights been waiting to happen, huh? Fuck the bullshit, its about the individual...not the club. And for the record, there is no "my club"....it should be "our club" cause without members there would be no club.
> *



you are right, DPMCC is our club thanks for correcting me on that.


----------



## trakburner

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 05:41 PM~9075846
> *I GOT ALOT OF GOOD FRIEND'S FROM DRASTIC PLASTIC. AND ALSO A FEW OTHER CLUB'S AND NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH ANY CAUSE WE ARE GROWN ME AND KNOW HOW TO TALK LIKE GROWN MEN.  LIKE I SAID BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN I BUILD FOR ME NOT ANYONE ELSE. AND I DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHAT EVER ANYONE SAY'S AS LONG AS IT AIN'T SAID TO MY FACE.  NOR TO ANY OF OUR FAMILY. THAT'S RIGHT M.C.B.A. IS A FAMILY FIRST THEN A MODEL CLUB SECOND.  SOME TIME'S I GET PISSED AT ALL THE BULL SHIT THAT GO'S ON, THE NAME CALLING, THE SHIT TALKING, AND SO ON.  BUT WHEN A PERSON DOE'S THAT,  HE IS INSECURE ABOUT HIMSELF AND HAS TO LASH OUT TO FIX HIS PROBLEM.  I KNOW WHAT I CAN DO OR BUILD AND I HAVE NO PROBLEM WITH CALLING ANYONE OUT.  BUT I LEFT ALL THAT GANG SHIT BEHIND ME.  CYBER BANGING IS EASY TO DO AND ANYONE CAN DO IT ALL IT TAKE'S IS A COMPUTER AND KEYBOARD.  IF GOT MAD AT EVERY ONE WHO TALKED SHIT I WOULD BE IN JAIL FOR LIFE OR HAVE A STROKE BY NOW. IT'S ONE BIG FAMILY AND FAMILY'S DO TEND TO HAVE FIGHT'S.  I AIN'T GOING TO STOP BUILDING OR DOING WHAT I LOVE TO DO CAUSE OF A FEW PEOPLE WHO HAVE CONFLICT WITH EACH OTHER.  MOST OF US ARE GROWN MEN AND WE CAN WORK IT OUT.  IF YOU HAVE TO WALK AWAY CAUSE OF A LIL PROBLEM FROM PEOPLE WHO SHOWED YOU NOTHING BUT LOVE THEN YOU WHERE NEVER GOOD IN THE FIRST PLACE.  I HAVE NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH LETTING ANYONE GO.  I HAVE DROPED SOME OF THE BADEST BUILDERS FROM OUR FAMILY CAUSE THEY DIDN'T KNOW HOW TO TREAT OTHER MEMBER'S OR PEOPLE WITH RESPECT.  AS FOR THE MEXICAN CAR BUILDER'S THING I DON'T SWEAT THE SMALL STUFF.  I HAVE BEEN CALLED WORST SHIT.  BUT LIKE I SAID IF THEY DON'T HAVE THE BALL'S TO SAY IT TO MY FACE.  THEN WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL PUSSY'S ARE.  AND THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE TOO.  YOU DON'T WAN'T TO GET ME STARTED TRUST ME I WILL TAKE A FLIGHT.  FROM MILD MANOR BUILDER , TO INSTANT ASSHOLE IN SECOND'S.
> *



ANTHONY.....ok ok enough yelling lol..... 
I hope you don't think i was making a direct hit at MCBA..... like i have said before, we can hang together it don't matter to me....
This whole thing was between me and Mark and we should have kept it to ourselves.... and FUCK THE HATERS BITCHES!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 06:00 PM~9075989
> *you are right, DPMCC is our club thanks for correcting me on that.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im so fucking lost now... how about some randumb shit?\








































:0 
















:biggrin:


----------



## trakburner

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 05:04 PM~9076010
> *ANTHONY.....ok ok enough yelling lol.....
> I hope you don't think i was making a direct hit at MCBA..... like i have said before, we can hang together it don't matter to me....
> This whole thing was between me and Mark and we should have kept it to ourselves.... and FUCK THE HATERS BITCHES!
> *


IT WASN'T DIRECTED TO YOU IT'S FOR ALL TO SEE. THESE ARE JUST MY WORD'S AND HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS WHOLE SITUATION. YOU GOT TO READ THE TOP LINE BRO.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 24 2007, 07:13 PM~9076063
> *IT WASN'T DIRECTED TO YOU IT'S FOR ALL TO SEE.  THESE ARE JUST MY WORD'S AND HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS WHOLE SITUATION.  YOU GOT TO READ THE TOP LINE BRO.
> *



i read it brother and i feel the same way! big hug? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 24 2007, 05:14 PM~9076075
> *i read it brother and i feel the same way! big hug?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence

all i have to say bout all this is oooook then,im not sure what to think

and its model car builders association yall....


im DPMCC and even i know what mcba means


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Hey BIGGS!


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by trakburner_@Oct 24 2007, 05:04 PM~9076010
> *ANTHONY.....ok ok enough yelling lol.....
> I hope you don't think i was making a direct hit at MCBA..... like i have said before, we can hang together it don't matter to me....
> This whole thing was between me and Mark and we should have kept it to ourselves.... and FUCK THE HATERS BITCHES!
> *



YUPP BOB'S RIGHT....BUT WE DONE GOT IT HANDLED...AS FOR RESPECT FOR EVERYONE HERE I SEND MY APPOLOGIES TO EVERYONE..I AM SORRY! ITS ALL DONE AND OVER WITH...I HAVE TO DO WHAT I GOTTA DO...I'M ALWAYS AT THE SHOWS WITH MY FRIENDS...ONE DAY BOB WE WILL KICK IT AT A SHOW TOGETHER  I'M STILL GONNA THROW MY GUNNS FOR M.C.B.A. I'LL STILL TALK TO EVERYONE ON HERE AND THE PEEPS FROM DRASTIC!

BOB WHEN U SEE THIS PM ME SO WE CAN TALK!

PEACE OUT TO EVERYONE! AND KEEP THE HOBBY ALIVE!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 07:33 PM~9076201
> *YUPP BOB'S RIGHT....BUT WE DONE GOT IT HANDLED...AS FOR RESPECT FOR EVERYONE HERE I SEND MY APPOLOGIES TO EVERYONE..I AM SORRY! ITS ALL DONE AND OVER WITH...I HAVE TO DO WHAT I GOTTA DO...I'M ALWAYS AT THE SHOWS WITH MY FRIENDS...ONE DAY BOB WE WILL KICK IT AT A SHOW TOGETHER   I'M STILL GONNA THROW MY GUNNS FOR M.C.B.A. I'LL STILL TALK TO EVERYONE ON HERE AND THE PEEPS FROM DRASTIC!
> 
> BOB WHEN U SEE THIS PM ME SO WE CAN TALK!
> 
> PEACE OUT TO EVERYONE! AND KEEP THE HOBBY ALIVE!
> *



k, i know who you represent now and i am cool with it so let's drop it


----------



## Kirby

^that shits nasty! 

On to a model question! When you paint your model...get it cleared and before you buff it. What are the sanding steps for the perfect finish? I picked up some paper from model maker they go from 3200 to 12000. What steps would I do?


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 07:39 PM~9076227
> *^that shits nasty!
> 
> On to a model question! When you paint your model...get it cleared and before you buff it. What are the sanding steps for the perfect finish? I picked up some paper from model maker they go from 3200 to 12000. What steps would I do?
> *



i would like to answer this with a correct answer...but i always use 2,000 to start and work up "skipping grits" to 12,000 and then i polish with KIT carnauba


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 24 2007, 07:22 PM~9076120
> *all i have to say bout all this is oooook then,im not sure what to think
> 
> and its model car builders association yall....
> im DPMCC and even i know what mcba means
> *




model car builders association 



There many different CLUBS in side the M.C.B.A.!

THE MODEL CAR BUILDER ASSOCIATION

Is like the main hub ! We all still rep are club when we do are shows with are club members and are real cars ! 


But as for me personally when i am a MODEL CONTEST I will rep M.C.B.A. TO THE FULLEST ! But i will always be a SOUL SURVIVOR !

THIS IS POINTED AT YOU BOBBY ! 

You attend a good number of shows right ! How many times you see people walking around with MODEL CAR LIST shirts or tags ! And hell a ton of HHMB shirts and people rep that but yet belong to other clubs ! 

If i recall Aren't you like the pres of 4 or 5 online things?

Now you bash someone for jumping ship that happened a year or so ago ! I would take a look at my self before you start saying shit BOBBY ! If you would eat your own words you wouldn't have this problem !



What i do on LIL is funny and sometimes i know fools get hurt ! 


I feel what you do is to get attention ! 


HEY LOOK AT ME ! LOOK AT ME ! LOOK AT ME ! 

A lot of people want to bitch ! Follow my step and man up and say the name you want to ! Don't be a pussy and start shit with out pointing the finger ! 


As far as the comment that was said the MEXICAN CAR BUILDER ASS.

WHY MUST RACE ALWAYS BE TOSSED IN AN ARGUMENT ! Almost all the builders that i wish to be some day are MEXICAN !They build bad ass stuff other then LOWRIDERS you dumb fuck ! To much stereotyping to make another person look better is THE BIGGEST PUSSY THING IN THIS WORLD TO DO !


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 24 2007, 06:42 PM~9076241
> *i would like to answer this with a correct answer...but i always use 2,000 to start and work up "skipping grits" to 12,000 and then i polish with KIT carnauba
> *


Do you wet sand or just sand it? As i said, i've cleared the car already and got 1 spot of dust but i dont want to color burn this car...


----------



## lowridermodels

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 24 2007, 05:37 PM~9076222
> *k, i know who you represent now and i am cool with it so let's drop it
> *



DROPPED !!!!!!!!! BIG HUGG BOBBY!


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 07:50 PM~9076287
> *Do you wet sand or just sand it? As i said, i've cleared the car already and got 1 spot of dust but i dont want to color burn this car...
> *


whenever i've polished a kit with those cloths, i always did it wet. 

But..since i use urethane clear, i usually just hit the top coat with 3200 after it's nice and dry, get the dust out and make it smooth, and then spray a flow coat that is reduced a little extra, and leave it at that.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

so nothing been done to the 63 yet?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2007, 06:55 PM~9076320
> *whenever i've polished a kit with those cloths, i always did it wet.
> 
> But..since i use urethane clear, i usually just hit the top coat with 3200 after it's nice and dry, get the dust out and make it smooth, and then spray a flow coat that is reduced a little extra, and leave it at that.
> *


Okay. I used testors enamel clear coat. A few coats of that and a week of drying time. The sandpaper i have are little squares kind of a foam square... each one is different grits.


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 07:50 PM~9076287
> *Do you wet sand or just sand it? As i said, i've cleared the car already and got 1 spot of dust but i dont want to color burn this car...
> *




wet sand


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Oct 24 2007, 08:06 PM~9076390
> *Okay. I used testors enamel clear coat. A few coats of that and a week of drying time. The sandpaper i have are little squares kind of a foam square... each one is different grits.
> *


yea, you'll need to polish that stuff. Probably dries pretty dull compared to the good stuff, lol.


----------



## vengence

:dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Cool, thanks guys. I actually wasted the night by planning instead of doing. So tomorrow if i get time after the 12 hour shift i'll get at it. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 24 2007, 07:45 PM~9076259
> *model car builders association
> There  many  different  CLUBS  in  side  the M.C.B.A.!
> 
> THE MODEL CAR BUILDER ASSOCIATION
> 
> Is  like  the main    hub  ! We  all  still  rep    are  club  when  we  do  are  shows  with  are  club members and  are  real  cars !
> But  as  for  me  personally  when  i  am  a  MODEL  CONTEST  I  will  rep  M.C.B.A. TO  THE  FULLEST !  But  i  will  always  be  a  SOUL SURVIVOR !
> 
> THIS  IS    POINTED  AT  YOU  BOBBY  !
> 
> You  attend  a  good  number  of  shows  right !  How  many  times  you  see  people  walking  around    with  MODEL CAR  LIST    shirts  or  tags  !  And  hell  a  ton  of  HHMB  shirts  and  people  rep that      but  yet  belong  to  other  clubs  !
> 
> If  i  recall  Aren't  you    like  the  pres  of  4  or  5  online  things?
> 
> Now    you  bash    someone  for  jumping  ship    that  happened  a  year  or  so  ago  !  I  would  take  a  look    at    my  self    before  you  start  saying  shit  BOBBY  !    If  you  would  eat  your  own  words    you  wouldn't  have  this  problem  !
> What  i  do  on LIL  is  funny    and  sometimes  i  know  fools  get    hurt !
> I  feel  what  you  do  is  to get  attention  !
> HEY  LOOK  AT  ME  ! LOOK  AT  ME  ! LOOK  AT  ME  !
> 
> A lot  of  people  want  to  bitch  !  Follow my  step  and  man up and say the  name  you  want  to !  Don't  be  a  pussy    and  start  shit  with  out  pointing  the  finger !
> As  far  as  the  comment    that was  said  the  MEXICAN CAR  BUILDER  ASS.
> 
> WHY  MUST  RACE  ALWAYS  BE  TOSSED  IN  AN  ARGUMENT  !  Almost  all  the  builders  that  i  wish to  be  some  day  are    MEXICAN  !They  build  bad  ass  stuff  other  then  LOWRIDERS      you  dumb  fuck !  To  much  stereotyping to  make  another  person  look  better  is THE  BIGGEST  PUSSY  THING  IN THIS  WORLD  TO  DO !
> *






how did i know you would step in with some dumbass reply? :biggrin: 

to start.....i don't know who said mexican builders club....was not me....

yeah i go to as many shows as i can make.....for the people, not the trophies...
yep i see Model Car List shirts, Hobby Heaven and Drastic Plastics shirts all over the place....so what? that is cuz we want to be able to recognize each other so we can get to know each other in person....i don't see anything wrong with that and don't know why you brought it up?

I am only president of Drastic Plastics Model Car Club........the rest of them such as 
Model Pigs 
Vintage Models and Promos are some yahoo groups i own AND.....the dpmcc forums i handed owner ship over to Ben Jewell cuz he likes to run it and i don't have time..... THEN i have my own forum called Traditional Rod and Kustom in scale..... therefore....president of only ONE thing.

I didn't bash anyone......i let some hard feelings go and it HAD to be done...i feel this is none of your business to intervene.....we solved it and it's over now. Mark and I have known each other since 2003......

I don't need attention, if you wore my shoes you would know i get TOO MUCH of it....
Don't call me a pussy either.....fuckin asshole! <-----didn't like that shit did ya? 
I SHOW YOU RESPECT DAVID.....NOW SHOW ME SOME! I don't come on here getting in the middle of your shit with other people.......stay out of my probs ok? 

As for race?......i don't think you were talking to me......i replied to your race thread and that is EXACTLY how it is......

Now can we move on and drop this?  I consider us friends , so let's keep it that way.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 24 2007, 09:48 PM~9078079
> *how did i know you would step in with some dumbass reply?  :biggrin:
> 
> to start.....i don't know who said mexican builders club....was not me....
> 
> yeah i go to as many shows as i can make.....for the people, not the trophies...
> yep i see Model Car List shirts, Hobby Heaven and Drastic Plastics shirts all over the place....so what? that is cuz we want to be able to recognize each other so we can get to know each other in person....i don't see anything wrong with that and don't know why you brought it up?
> 
> I am only president of Drastic Plastics Model Car Club........the rest of them such as
> Model Pigs
> Vintage Models and Promos are some yahoo groups i own AND.....the dpmcc forums i handed owner ship over to Ben Jewell cuz he likes to run it and i don't have time..... THEN  i have my own forum called Traditional Rod and Kustom in scale..... therefore....president of only ONE thing.
> 
> I didn't bash anyone......i let some hard feelings go and it HAD to be done...i feel this is none of your business to intervene.....we solved it and it's over now. Mark and I have known each other since 2003......
> 
> I don't need attention, if you wore my shoes you would know i get TOO MUCH of it....
> Don't call me a pussy either.....fuckin asshole! <-----didn't like that shit did ya?
> I SHOW YOU RESPECT DAVID.....NOW SHOW ME SOME! I don't come on here getting in the middle of your shit with other people.......stay out of my probs ok?
> 
> As for race?......i don't think you were talking to me......i replied to your race thread and that is EXACTLY how it is......
> 
> Now can we move on and drop this?    I consider us friends , so let's keep it that way.
> *


actually bob i think mini was replyin to the fact that i stated out the right name for mcba,and no i didnt call em mexican either,look a page back bro,,,


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 25 2007, 08:59 AM~9079881
> *actually bob i think mini was replyin to the fact that i stated out the right name for mcba,and no i didnt call em mexican either,look a page back bro,,,
> *




i saw that part, but right after it....it all refers to BOBBY....which he usually calls me


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Oct 25 2007, 12:36 PM~9082032
> *i saw that part, but right after it....it all refers to BOBBY....which he usually calls me
> *


LET IT RIDE BOB. 

THANK'S..


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy+Oct 25 2007, 02:36 PM~9082032-->
> 
> 
> 
> i saw that part, but right after it....it all refers to BOBBY....which he usually calls me
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What i was posting is that you bashed LowriderModels for being a M.C.B.A. and a member of your site ! When your a member of many sites your self !
> 
> And heres what i read !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowridermodels_@Oct 24 2007, 04:45 PM~9074919
> *Just like ice told members from mcba, there never ever was a contract saying that you could not be in only 1 club, there never was a contract saying you had to represent 1 club, ill rep who I feel like! And I never knocked anyones club, but there has been a lot of crap on here about diffrent clubs, as a club member of a car club on here and called mcba the Mexican car builders asotiston spell check!*



Now i might have must read that and thats my fault ! I thought it was you that posted that !


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 25 2007, 02:46 PM~9082121
> *LET IT RIDE BOB.
> 
> THANK'S..
> *



it has been riding lol....i just didn't see his post until after the fact......it's all good bro


----------



## 408models

*DOES ANY BODY KNOW WHICH UPTOP IS FOR THE 63 AND FOR THE 64???*
:happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i THINK the 64 is onj the left.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370502

anyone in here can help me with this question???


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 26 2007, 06:21 PM~9091966
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=370502
> 
> anyone in here can help me with this question???
> *




buy a haynes book. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

hope what I poseted will help and was right, I didn't really look at it.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

saw this yesterday.....


----------



## wagonguy

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 27 2007, 02:57 PM~9096459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this yesterday.....
> *



i would cruise that ALL DAY!


----------



## tyhodge07

what free gif creators do some of u guys use? thats an easy beginner one, i want to start trying to make my own gifs :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 27 2007, 11:57 AM~9096462
> *i would cruise that ALL DAY!
> *


 same here bro.... thats why i HAD to share the pics.....


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 27 2007, 05:05 PM~9096487
> *what free gif creators do some of u guys use? thats an easy beginner one, i want to start trying to make my own gifs :cheesy:
> *


got photoshop? use that. it comes with image ready


----------



## vengence

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 27 2007, 09:50 PM~9097404
> *got photoshop? use that. it comes with image ready
> *


i dont have ps, everytime i download it and try to use the sc# it never works, than it expires, and i delete it.


----------



## Kirby

I think i'm a little slow...lmao...anyways!

Can someone make me a video of the steps they do when they finish clearing their car...the steps of wetsanding and polishing? How much do you sand and so on...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awbcrazy showed that before.....


----------



## Kirby

link?


----------



## LowandBeyond

not the same link. 


http://www.briansmodelcars.com/tutorials/tutorial/12


----------



## tyhodge07

Who posted in: randumb shit
Poster Posts 
tyhodge07 1078 
Minidreams Inc. 854 
LowandBeyond 775 
zfelix 763 
Mr Biggs 641 
SCOOBY SNACKS 546 
MARINATE 478 
Pokey 423 
1ofaknd 372 
88mcls 337 
drnitrus 323 
Big_Vato23 306 
mitchapalooza65 290 
kustombuilder 280 
87burb 280 
wagonguy 268 
bigdogg323 267 
408models 259 
Tip Slow 220 
rollinoldskoo 214 
BiggC 209 
BODINE 208 
twinn 207 
S-10sForever 205 
Project59 204 
iced 186 
BigPoppa 180 
hearse driver 176 
Linc 168 
stilldownivlife 162 
1low64 161 
betoscustoms 159 
Ronin 150 
awbcrazy 137 
hawkeye1777 134 
modeltech 125 
Lownslow302 116 
Txfleetwood82 111 
holly.hoodlum 100 
PIGEON 96 
Miloh 93 
radicalplastic09 91 
vengence 89 
las_crucez 89 
spikekid999 88 
Day1Hustla 83 
red69chevy 78 
SypnOnSiZZerB 78 
Blue s10 76 
63 ridah 75 
lonnie 67 
1badassMALIBU 66 
SOLO1 51 
Models IV Life 50 
urjustamemory 47 
dade county 39 
EVIL C 39 
swanginbows 39 
dubelduces 38 
pancho1969 38 
southside groovin 37 
ShowRodFreak 36 
DA_SQUID 36 
MKD904 35 
raystrey 34 
8-Ball 31 
lowridin14 31 
DOPE-SCALEMODELS 31 
old low&slo 30 
79burider 29 
vinman2 28 
chrisijzerman 28 
erase one 27 
mademan 26 
Firefly 25 
kansascutty 24 
THEREGAL 23 
95imp 23 
BlitZ 22 
txhardhittaz 20 
65lorider 19 
lowridermodels 18 
johnnyhop 18 
Sleepy2368 17 
ElRafa 17 
OJ Hydraulics 17 
SAUL 16 
BiggDeee 16 
Revolution909 15 
King Of Rimz 14 
lowrid3r 14 
AZTEKONE 13 
trakburner 13 
FWDFleetwood 13 
carl 13 
sbcin1966newport 12 
skeazy 12 
MaZeRaT 11 
LILHOBBZ805 11 
DEUCES76 11 
bluesonoma 11 
boskeeter 10 
bad news 10 
MR ORTEGA JR XIV 10 
midcanadalowriders 10 
22's-nothing-less 9 
phatras 8 
KingSuper 8 
wiseguy808 7 
layin_in_so_cal 7 
Wicked 7 
orange candy M.C. 7 
Adam pl 7 
caprice on dz 7 
93FULLSIZE 7 
low4oshow 6 
importmadness 6 
aztek_warrior 6 
DoUgH 6 
79BLUES 6 
shrekinacutty 6 
collectors choice 6 
DuezPaid 5 
63impala_obsession 5 
kdogg213 5 
ice64berg 5 
GrimReaper 5 
Sin7 5 
85 biarittz 4 
87MCLS 4 
[email protected] 4 
CHR1S619 4 
13X7FORLIFE 4 
BONAFIDE_G 3 
punkmasterplex1 3 
mrlatino 3 
hoppingmad 3 
ghettodreams 3 
Purpura Delujo 3 
pickle 3 
HellRaiser87 3 
the_cat 3 
BombaAussieStyle 3 
chet milner 3 
socios b.c. prez 3 
bigbearlocos 3 
M.C.B.A. scout 3 
Stickz 3 
steelers#1 2 
Black 78 MC 2 
madmonte81 2 
Dr_Evil 2 
KrAzE1 2 
sinless_misery 2 
caddionly 2 
tru_pimp 2 
CaddyKid253 2 
BIG WHIT 64 2 
sincitycutty 2 
P-Rico 2 
SlammdSonoma 2 
my64imp 2 
2lowsyn 2 
Laidframe 2 
IlDuce 2 
Mr.Is Kustomz 2 
maddhopper 2 
I.N.K 2 
PHXKSTM 2 
MRE-50L 2 
miniz2001 2 
casino2595 1 
59ridah 1 
Blingy76 1 
mista_gonzo 1 
Cadillac Ed 1 
phat97yukon 1 
Kreator 1 
Jacobicreation 1 
Guanatos 1 
robocon 1 
jayhawk 1 
TRU505RYDA 1 
Wikipedia.com 1 
LilMarty54 1 
619mikey 1 
beeenblazed 1 
79caddyman 1 
[[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1 
5.0man 1 
blvd ace miami 1 
94TC 1 
sinister 1 
unforgiven50insp 1 
EastBayRyda925 1 
ITCHYGÍNA 1 
locotoys 1 
ohioduce 1 
jevries 1 
baggedon22s 1 
E 1 
LowRider_69 1 
Malignant Tumor 1 
91lacin 1 
66LOU 1 
zsmizle 1 
Spiderose 1 
janglelang 1 
[email protected] 1 
Emillion 1 
texasdelta88 1 
luxurylemans 1 
King Josh 1 
lowforlife 1 
chackbayplaya 1 
vertex 1 
MILAS 1 
southstar066 1 
Modelluver 1 
cruzinlow 1


----------



## 1ofaknd

what do you think?? 

i seen the new caprice that beto posted up that had the body trim like this..so i added some to mine to see how it'll look...


----------



## Waco

Looks good :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

anyone got david (mini)`s email adress?? pm it to me.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 28 2007, 03:10 PM~9101222
> *Who posted in: randumb shit
> Poster Posts
> tyhodge07 1078
> Minidreams Inc. 854
> LowandBeyond 775
> zfelix 763
> Mr Biggs 641
> SCOOBY SNACKS 546
> MARINATE 478
> Pokey 423
> 1ofaknd 372
> 88mcls 337
> drnitrus 323
> Big_Vato23 306
> mitchapalooza65 290
> kustombuilder 280
> 87burb 280
> wagonguy 268
> bigdogg323 267
> 408models 259
> Tip Slow 220
> rollinoldskoo 214
> BiggC 209
> BODINE 208
> twinn 207
> S-10sForever 205
> Project59 204
> iced 186
> BigPoppa 180
> hearse driver 176
> Linc 168
> stilldownivlife 162
> 1low64 161
> betoscustoms 159
> Ronin 150
> awbcrazy 137
> hawkeye1777 134
> modeltech 125
> Lownslow302 116
> Txfleetwood82 111
> holly.hoodlum 100
> PIGEON 96
> Miloh 93
> radicalplastic09 91
> vengence 89
> las_crucez 89
> spikekid999 88
> Day1Hustla 83
> red69chevy 78
> SypnOnSiZZerB 78
> Blue s10 76
> 63 ridah 75
> lonnie 67
> 1badassMALIBU 66
> SOLO1 51
> Models IV Life 50
> urjustamemory 47
> dade county 39
> EVIL C 39
> swanginbows 39
> dubelduces 38
> pancho1969 38
> southside groovin 37
> ShowRodFreak 36
> DA_SQUID 36
> MKD904 35
> raystrey 34
> 8-Ball 31
> lowridin14 31
> DOPE-SCALEMODELS 31
> old low&slo 30
> 79burider 29
> vinman2 28
> chrisijzerman 28
> erase one 27
> mademan 26
> Firefly 25
> kansascutty 24
> THEREGAL 23
> 95imp 23
> BlitZ 22
> txhardhittaz 20
> 65lorider 19
> lowridermodels 18
> johnnyhop 18
> Sleepy2368 17
> ElRafa 17
> OJ Hydraulics 17
> SAUL 16
> BiggDeee 16
> Revolution909 15
> King Of Rimz 14
> lowrid3r 14
> AZTEKONE 13
> trakburner 13
> FWDFleetwood 13
> carl 13
> sbcin1966newport 12
> skeazy 12
> MaZeRaT 11
> LILHOBBZ805 11
> DEUCES76 11
> bluesonoma 11
> boskeeter 10
> bad news 10
> MR ORTEGA JR XIV 10
> midcanadalowriders 10
> 22's-nothing-less 9
> phatras 8
> KingSuper 8
> wiseguy808 7
> layin_in_so_cal 7
> Wicked 7
> orange candy M.C. 7
> Adam pl 7
> caprice on dz 7
> 93FULLSIZE 7
> low4oshow 6
> importmadness 6
> aztek_warrior 6
> DoUgH 6
> 79BLUES 6
> shrekinacutty 6
> collectors choice 6
> DuezPaid 5
> 63impala_obsession 5
> kdogg213 5
> ice64berg 5
> GrimReaper 5
> Sin7 5
> 85 biarittz 4
> 87MCLS 4
> [email protected] 4
> CHR1S619 4
> 13X7FORLIFE 4
> BONAFIDE_G 3
> punkmasterplex1 3
> mrlatino 3
> hoppingmad 3
> ghettodreams 3
> Purpura Delujo 3
> pickle 3
> HellRaiser87 3
> the_cat 3
> BombaAussieStyle 3
> chet milner 3
> socios b.c. prez 3
> bigbearlocos 3
> M.C.B.A. scout 3
> Stickz 3
> steelers#1 2
> Black 78 MC 2
> madmonte81 2
> Dr_Evil 2
> KrAzE1 2
> sinless_misery 2
> caddionly 2
> tru_pimp 2
> CaddyKid253 2
> BIG WHIT 64 2
> sincitycutty 2
> P-Rico 2
> SlammdSonoma 2
> my64imp 2
> 2lowsyn 2
> Laidframe 2
> IlDuce 2
> Mr.Is Kustomz 2
> maddhopper 2
> I.N.K 2
> PHXKSTM 2
> MRE-50L 2
> miniz2001 2
> casino2595 1
> 59ridah 1
> Blingy76 1
> mista_gonzo 1
> Cadillac Ed 1
> phat97yukon 1
> Kreator 1
> Jacobicreation 1
> Guanatos 1
> robocon 1
> jayhawk 1
> TRU505RYDA 1
> Wikipedia.com 1
> LilMarty54 1
> 619mikey 1
> beeenblazed 1
> 79caddyman 1
> [[UnFaDeAbLe]] 1
> 5.0man 1
> blvd ace miami 1
> 94TC 1
> sinister 1
> unforgiven50insp 1
> EastBayRyda925 1
> ITCHYGÍNA 1
> locotoys 1
> ohioduce 1
> jevries 1
> baggedon22s 1
> E 1
> LowRider_69 1
> Malignant Tumor 1
> 91lacin 1
> 66LOU 1
> zsmizle 1
> Spiderose 1
> janglelang 1
> [email protected] 1
> Emillion 1
> texasdelta88 1
> luxurylemans 1
> King Josh 1
> lowforlife 1
> chackbayplaya 1
> vertex 1
> MILAS 1
> southstar066 1
> Modelluver 1
> cruzinlow 1
> *


Well you Deff know how to post....now go build.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2007, 05:47 PM~9101900
> *:0
> *


I'm just messing around.......today was the first time I came into this post in like 2 months and that's the first thing I saw..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

U AIN'T LYING THOUGH


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2007, 05:49 PM~9101918
> *U AIN'T LYING THOUGH
> *


Oh I know...... :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

Here's a dumb quesitons....Marinate, how do you camber the front wheels on the glass house when it comes with a rod for the axle...do you glue in the wheel, or use a diff. suspension for the front?


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Oct 28 2007, 06:51 PM~9101939
> *Here's a dumb quesitons....Marinate, how do you camber the front wheels on the glass house when it comes with a rod for the axle...do you glue in the wheel, or use a diff. suspension for the front?
> *



ON THOSE I TRY TO BEND THE BAR ON BOTH SIDES, IF NOT USE A 67 FRAME


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 28 2007, 05:57 PM~9101979
> *ON THOSE I TRY TO BEND THE BAR ON BOTH SIDES, IF NOT USE A 67 FRAME
> *


I never thoughly of just bending the bar on the ends....pretty clever.....and the 67 frame lies right in there huh.....cool..thanks.


----------



## MARINATE

ANYTIME BRO


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 28 2007, 05:33 PM~9101552
> *what do you think??
> 
> i seen the new caprice that beto posted up that had the body trim like this..so i added some to mine to see how it'll look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :0


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## BigPoppa

is the 55 out already?


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2007, 01:38 PM~9115865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can this front end fit on the amt blazer


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 30 2007, 04:55 PM~9116861
> *can this front end fit on the amt blazer
> *


should but doubt it


----------



## bigdogg323

just need bumper n grill


----------



## lonnie

i have a bumper and a billet grill


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 30 2007, 05:27 PM~9116181
> *is the 55 out already?
> *


yea


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 28 2007, 03:33 PM~9101552
> *what do you think??
> 
> i seen the new caprice that beto posted up that had the body trim like this..so i added some to mine to see how it'll look...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK KLEAN, LIKIN THE SKIRTS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

reissue of big deuce .... highly detailed kit , used to come with wheel discs and mexican blanket....


----------



## Diamond502

anyone wanna chat, PM your Yahoo instant messenger name.


----------



## Models IV Life

THE TRIM NEEDS TO BE WIDER. A REAL 68 CAPRICE HAS A THICKER MOULDING THAN THE IMPALA.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 30 2007, 10:34 PM~9118674
> *THE TRIM NEEDS TO BE WIDER. A REAL 68 CAPRICE HAS A THICKER MOULDING THAN THE IMPALA.
> *


it's custom fool :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2007, 05:52 PM~9117380
> *yea
> *


YES! Been waiting for that one!

Still have to wait on the '87 Cutlass, '69 Nova, Audi R8, and the '57 210 post!


----------



## 408models

*SAW THIS ON EBAY, IS THE ONE THAT BIGGS CAME OUT WITH??

OR DID SOME ONE ELSE COME OUT WITH ONE ALSO??*

http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1979-CADILLAC-DE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 31 2007, 02:07 PM~9124159
> *SAW THIS ON EBAY, IS THE ONE THAT BIGGS CAME OUT WITH??
> 
> OR DID SOME ONE ELSE COME OUT WITH ONE ALSO??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1979-CADILLAC-DE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


item nuber ?

link not responding


----------



## 408models

HERE YA GO

120177200084


----------



## 1ofaknd

title says it's a 79 R&R kit?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 31 2007, 12:20 PM~9124222
> *title says it's a 79 R&R kit?
> *


yeah that tripped me out too????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## maxxteezy

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 04:36 PM~9125654
> *so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


you've got a hearse right? :machinegun:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

.....yep................


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sinless_misery_@Oct 30 2007, 07:06 PM~9118390
> *anyone wanna chat, PM your Yahoo instant messenger name.
> *


IS IT ME OR THIS FOOL SOUNDED REALLY GAY :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 03:36 PM~9125654
> *so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


DAMN HOMIE THAT SUCKS I WOULD GO LOOK FOR THE BITCH SLAP HER COUPLE OF TIMES THEN ASK HER FOR MY SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 07:36 PM~9125654
> *so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


that sucks.. i learnd to let no one use our car since the shit happened like that to me.. we let a buddy use ours, came back with the flip down cut out of the roof, everything else still inside, subs, head unit, boox of cds, not even touched.. he said some guys walked out in front of him drivin down a neighborhood, pulled him out and beat his ass, and took the tv.. wouldnt they take everything else too, and not the hardest thing to take, and even leave the box to the tv in the glove box :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 31 2007, 10:07 AM~9124159
> *SAW THIS ON EBAY, IS THE ONE THAT BIGGS CAME OUT WITH??
> 
> OR DID SOME ONE ELSE COME OUT WITH ONE ALSO??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1979-CADILLAC-DE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *




i think they fixed the roof on one of those then casted it.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 31 2007, 05:31 PM~9125982
> *that sucks.. i learnd to let no one use our car since the shit happened like that to me.. we let a buddy use ours, came back with the flip down cut out of the roof, everything else still inside, subs, head unit, boox of cds, not even touched.. he said some guys walked out in front of him drivin down a neighborhood, pulled him out and beat his ass, and took the tv.. wouldnt they take everything else too, and not the hardest thing to take, and even leave the box to the tv in the glove box :uh:
> *


what pisses me off is it takes the keys to pop the trunk , and she said she had them in her pocket, i called bullshit, they got a in dash dvd, all of the kicker mids and highs , 2 p-3 subs and box, a 1 farad monster cap and a 1000 watt audiobahn amp , not to mention all the model stuff i just picked up at hobbytown and my paintball gun, fuckin bitches...... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 04:36 PM~9125654
> *so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *



OWNED!!! :0 :0 :0 


that sucks homie, I'd punch her in the throat until I got all my shit back. :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 30 2007, 11:38 AM~9115865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok now here's the question..... it it based off the vert kit? or just another lame reissue?


----------



## Txfleetwood82

damn its been a minute...... wuts been goin don???


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 01:36 PM~9125654
> *so i just got jacked by a bitch, let the girl that was supposed to be true to me use the car, came back with no beat , no tv, no dash speackers, and 100 bucks of model stuff came up missing, im about to blow........ :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


well then that just makes you *STUPID*!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Txfleetwood82

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 31 2007, 09:53 PM~9127236
> *well then that just makes you STUPID!!!!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dog thats fucked up lol.. haha...... thats y i dont let no biotch drive my shit


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Oct 31 2007, 12:07 PM~9124159
> *SAW THIS ON EBAY, IS THE ONE THAT BIGGS CAME OUT WITH??
> 
> OR DID SOME ONE ELSE COME OUT WITH ONE ALSO??
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/RESIN-1979-CADILLAC-DE...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Oct 31 2007, 11:30 PM~9127053
> *what pisses me off is it takes the keys to pop the trunk , and she said she had them in her pocket, i called bullshit, they got a in dash dvd, all of the kicker mids and highs , 2 p-3 subs and box, a 1 farad monster cap and a 1000 watt audiobahn amp , not to mention all the model stuff i just picked up at hobbytown and my paintball gun, fuckin bitches...... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


atleast they left you something, the amp wires :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

what clear do i use for duplicolor paint ?

duplicolor crystal clear?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 1 2007, 05:46 AM~9128941
> *what clear do i use for duplicolor paint ?
> 
> duplicolor crystal clear?
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

can you use it for testors paint?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 1 2007, 03:47 AM~9128903
> *atleast they left you something, the amp wires  :biggrin:
> *


nope ,gone........ :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

57 chevy ss..... :0 

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/car/465953780.html


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 1 2007, 03:00 PM~9132321
> *57 chevy ss..... :0
> 
> http://kansascity.craigslist.org/car/465953780.html
> *





:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 1 2007, 02:26 AM~9128844
> *DOESN'T LOOK RIGHT
> *


THAT'S THE MASTER I USED BUT HAD TO REDO THE WHOLE TOP AND A FEW PANNEL'S. IT'S NOT RIGHT. IT'S MORE LIKE A LIMO .


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 1 2007, 01:44 PM~9132116
> *nope ,gone........ :angry:
> *


along with the 0 guage wire, they did however leave my brand new yellow top optima.... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Oct 31 2007, 04:47 PM~9126768-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think they fixed the roof on one of those then casted it.....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2007, 11:19 AM~9132492
> *THAT'S THE MASTER I USED BUT HAD TO REDO THE WHOLE TOP AND A FEW PANNEL'S.  IT'S NOT RIGHT.  IT'S MORE LIKE A LIMO .
> *



TOLD U GUYS...... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not tring to start any shit here but not only do some of us on the model side want to see someone do something about MonteMan ! Even over in off topic he's not wanted ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371459

Now thats bad ! They do so much crazy stuff over there i would think thats where Monte would be at home ! But even they don't want him ! GET A CLUE !


----------



## tyhodge07

x2, workin around the system is bs too.. if ur one account is on restrictions, shouldnt be usin a new one. instead of putting him on restrictions ban him so he cant make another account, than ban if he pops up on another name, and so on.. :uh:


----------



## Pokey

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

and the dude spends an amount of time on here talkin shit until 6 in the morning for just have triplets :uh: i call that bs also, says he only likes 1 of the 3, dude is like 15 yrs old, lives with his mom.. everything he says, does, shows, looks like something a little kid would do, being 23 so he says, acts pretty immature :uh: hope he's sleepin well on mommys couch while she works to take care of his lazy ass.


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 12:15 PM~9139005
> *Not  tring  to  start  any  shit  here  but  not  only    do  some of  us  on  the  model  side  want  to  see  someone  do  something  about  MonteMan  ! Even  over  in  off topic  he's  not  wanted !
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371459
> 
> Now  thats  bad  !    They  do  so much  crazy  stuff  over  there  i  would  think thats  where  Monte  would  be  at  home  !  But  even  they  don't  want him !    GET  A  CLUE  !
> *


thats when you know you have pissed a lot of people off


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*ANYONE WANT TO DO A STRIGHT CHRYSLER 300 BUILD OFF ?*



Since AMT has dropped the kit to go to BIG LOTS and other companies have drop the prices it seems a hand full of people have bought a few of them ! Well lets put them to use and and have a straight 300 build off !


----------



## BODINE

i got a couple


----------



## 8-Ball

i have a few what u thinkin straight out the box build off or what


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 01:39 PM~9139612
> *ANYONE  WANT  TO DO  A  STRIGHT  CHRYSLER 300  BUILD OFF ?
> Since    AMT  has  dropped  the  kit  to  go  to  BIG  LOTS  and  other  companies  have  drop  the  prices    it  seems  a  hand full  of  people  have  bought a  few  of  them !  Well  lets  put them  to  use  and  and  have  a  straight  300  build  off  !
> *


TO LATE! DAMMIT!
IF U'D A CAME UP WITH THIS IDEA A FEW WEEKS AGO ID BE IN BUT TOO LATE!!!


----------



## Waco

Lets do it Mini. Im down :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 11:39 AM~9139612
> *ANYONE  WANT  TO DO  A  STRIGHT   CHRYSLER 300   BUILD OFF ?
> Since    AMT   has  dropped  the   kit  to  go  to  BIG  LOTS  and  other  companies  have   drop  the  prices    it  seems  a  hand full  of  people  have  bought a  few  of  them !   Well   lets   put them  to  use   and   and  have   a  straight   300   build  off  !
> *


Hell yeah, I got something in mind that'll leave the rest of y'all scratchin' your heads in disbelief! Let's do this shit!


----------



## javzam78

yes lets


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DAMMIT I AINT GOT NO CAMERA....


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 2 2007, 01:06 PM~9140176
> *Hell yeah, I got something in mind that'll leave the rest of y'all scratchin' your heads in disbelief! Let's do this shit!
> *



Thanks Pokey after that statement I dont even want to enter NOW! :0


----------



## Diamond502

went to walmart and got a USB cord for my camera, as soon as i finish moving in i will get some pics up, i can't paint, and suck at body work, but i have a few things i am okay at, and hopefully gain a little respect on here.


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2007, 11:39 AM~9139612
> *ANYONE  WANT  TO DO  A  STRIGHT  CHRYSLER 300  BUILD OFF ?
> Since    AMT  has  dropped  the  kit  to  go  to  BIG  LOTS  and  other  companies  have  drop  the  prices    it  seems  a  hand full  of  people  have  bought a  few  of  them !  Well  lets  put them  to  use  and  and  have  a  straight  300  build  off  !
> *



I am down for this but does it have to be the AMT one or can it be the Revell one


----------



## MARINATE

26 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: kenny d, hearse driver, SCLAmoovin'22, dade county, 83low, rollinoldskoo, base905, eric64impala, Linc, 85 biarittz, juanz47, CasinoDreams

:0


----------



## twinn

ninjas in the house :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 2 2007, 11:54 PM~9143591
> *26 User(s) are browsing this forum (7 Guests and 7 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: kenny d, hearse driver, SCLAmoovin'22, dade county, 83low, rollinoldskoo, base905, eric64impala, Linc, 85 biarittz, juanz47, CasinoDreams
> 
> :0
> *


im one.. the other 6 are unknown..


----------



## MARINATE

i'll be in your town manana!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 2 2007, 09:55 PM~9143601
> *im one.. the other 6 are unknown..
> *


i was probably one ...lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 3 2007, 12:17 AM~9143736
> *i was probably one ...lol
> *


 :0 still are, were ninja's :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## Minidreams Inc.




----------



## BODINE

am i the only one that cant see these smilys?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! Well it seems my poll topic about banded MonteMan got delete and he done switched his name like 3 times but yet keeps acting up ! Then i see that his so called girls account was banned for a while but he comes still talking shit under another like its a damn joke ! 



> _Originally posted by Tip Slow+Nov 4 2007, 02:23 AM~9149820-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Board Message
> Sorry, an error occurred. If you are unsure on how to use a feature, or don't know why you got this error message, try looking through the help files for more information.
> 
> The error returned was:
> Your account has been temporarily suspended. This suspension is due to end on Jun 3 2009, 05:14 AM.
> 
> IT AIN'T THAT EASY BEIN CHEESY!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2007, 03:19 AM~9149953
> *damn homie i thought u got suspended
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Tip Slow_@Nov 4 2007, 03:26 AM~9149965
> *Nope,thats the other account :biggrin: told ya homie,im like christine.lmao
> *


Is this little conversation not enough to prove that this ass clown needs to be booted just like my topic !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ban him.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i think its established that nobody likes him/her or whatever it is NEEDS to be banned but SOME folks on here disagree im not pointin no fingers


----------



## BODINE

what is smallest drill bit i can get 

to drill in a distibuter to put wires on it? :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

i got alot of 3/64 but thats way to big


----------



## 1ofaknd

you need a pin vise


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 4 2007, 02:29 PM~9151896
> *you need a pin vise
> *


 those a lot?

link?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bout 10 bucks , but i dont use them i just hold the drill bit....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 02:38 PM~9151926
> *bout 10 bucks , but i dont use them i just hold the drill bit....
> *


what size bit?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hell i dont know , i went to the hardware store with the distributer, i think it was like .010


but i use these ,,,


----------



## BODINE

another question do u use real wire?

i cut a phone line and tryin to use wire out of it ....looks like right scale


----------



## BODINE

you buy the wire sets or make


----------



## Reverend Hearse

detail master makes the best ones ive seen.....its everything , the base and tops for 4 6 or 8 cylinders, the looms....and the wire


----------



## BODINE

website where i can get em ?


----------



## 1ofaknd

pin vises are cheap, and usually come with every size bit you'll ever need. search ebay.

for detail master kits, i got a few left. yellow, black, and blue


----------



## Reverend Hearse

split the flocking ryan!


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 4 2007, 01:43 PM~9151944
> *another question do u use real wire?
> 
> i cut a phone line and tryin to use wire out of it ....looks like right scale
> *


use that too


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 03:54 PM~9152003
> *split the flocking ryan!
> *


how about just buy it all, and sell what you don't need, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i aint got the flow for that , you have the store, now sell! lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

SEEN THIS IN OFF TOPIC ! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=371989

Are the post whore days of non builders, non lowlow lovers coming to its end !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

looks like ther gonna get rid of your non building ass huh mini?


----------



## Ronin

that fat fuck aint gonna do shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

is he a mod now?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 4 2007, 04:54 PM~9152908
> *is he a mod now?
> *


he aint no mod


----------



## Smallz

Does anybody know if any of the donk montecarlo kits come with both front and rear chrome suspension.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by SCLAmoovin'22_@Nov 4 2007, 10:23 PM~9155253
> *Does anybody know if any of the donk montecarlo kits come with both front and rear chrome suspension.
> *


There are 2 different ones. The original issue, the one with the green Monte on the box, does NOT have chrome suspension. The newer one, with the red Monte on the box DOES have chrome suspension.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was laughin my ass off on these little vedios ! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS-AXHML5fM&NR=1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_9PPRZKUQU


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 10:26 AM~9157318
> *I  was  laughin  my  ass  off  on  these  little  vedios !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS-AXHML5fM&NR=1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_9PPRZKUQU
> *


oh shit.look whos back. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 12:13 PM~9158320
> *oh shit.look whos back. :0
> *



I was told i could start no shit with Beto ! BIGGS Said i was on probation ! And that i had the rights to ignore Hearse Driver and that i wasn't allowed to get Uncle BOBBY upset but it was alright to bully up on you until ! YOU FINISH THAT LS MONTE !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 02:41 PM~9159460
> *I  was  told  i  could  start  no  shit  with  Beto  !    BIGGS  Said  i  was  on  probation  !    And  that  i  had  the  rights  to  ignore  Hearse Driver  and  that  i wasn't  allowed  to  get  Uncle  BOBBY  upset    but  it  was  alright  to  bully    up  on  you  until !  YOU  FINISH  THAT    LS  MONTE  !
> *


 :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 5 2007, 01:41 PM~9159460-->
> 
> 
> 
> I  was  told  i  could  start  no  shit  with  Beto  !    BIGGS  Said  i  was  on  probation  !    And  that  i  had  the  rights  to  ignore  Hearse Driver  and  that  i wasn't  allowed  to  get  Uncle  BOBBY  upset    but  it  was  alright  to  bully    up  on  you  until !  YOU  FINISH  THAT    LS  MONTE  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 01:49 PM~9159518
> *:0
> *


.....Oh snap!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 5 2007, 02:51 PM~9159537
> *.....Oh snap!
> *


 dont mind mini.


----------



## 408models

ANYONE GOT PICS OF BIGGS BLUE RAG 57 CHEVY THEY CAN PM ME WITH???? 
TRIED LOOKIN FOR THE TOPIC IT WAS ON, CAN'T FIND IT.


----------



## LowandBeyond

n/m someone already bumped it. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=297800&hl=


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 01:41 PM~9159460
> *I  was  told  i  could  start  no  shit  with  Beto  !    BIGGS  Said  i  was  on  probation  !    And  that  i  had  the  rights  to  ignore  Hearse Driver  and  that  i wasn't  allowed  to  get  Uncle  BOBBY  upset    but  it  was  alright  to  bully    up  on  you  until !  YOU  FINISH  THAT    LS  MONTE  !
> *


good , ignore me , another estste sale is in the works, 5 dollar kits...... :0 but i know where it is...... dick..... :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

THANKS BRO


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 5 2007, 03:56 PM~9160064
> *good , ignore me , another estste sale is in the works, 5 dollar kits...... :0  but i know where it is...... dick..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

ok fellas................. hears the deal, im working on a 70 monte carlo, now ive never done anything with the doors open, so i figured what the hell, ill never learn if i dont try right?! so i went at it and got the doors open, now im kinda stuck on how to finish the door jams, if anyone here has any info, or pics that they could pm me with, it would help out alot.





help a brother out hurr......... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 05:00 PM~9160573
> *ok fellas................. hears the deal, im working on a 70 monte carlo, now ive never done anything with the doors open, so i figured what the hell, ill never learn if i dont try right?! so i went at it and got the doors open, now im kinda stuck on how to finish the door jams, if anyone here has any info, or pics that they could pm me with, it would help out alot.
> help a brother out hurr.........  :biggrin:
> *


i have the same problem all the time.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 07:01 PM~9160587
> *i have the same problem all the time.
> *


it sucks man...... its the only thing i have left to do b4 i figure out what color to splash on it!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 05:12 PM~9160682
> *it sucks man...... its the only thing  i have left to do b4 i figure out what color to splash on it!
> *


the hardest part for me building after all these yrs.is chosing a color.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 07:14 PM~9160701
> *the hardest part for me building after all these yrs.is chosing a color.
> *



or just the color skeem you want to run with!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 05:16 PM~9160723
> *or just the color skeem you want to run with!
> *


exactly :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 07:00 PM~9160573
> *ok fellas................. hears the deal, im working on a 70 monte carlo, now ive never done anything with the doors open, so i figured what the hell, ill never learn if i dont try right?! so i went at it and got the doors open, now im kinda stuck on how to finish the door jams, if anyone here has any info, or pics that they could pm me with, it would help out alot.
> help a brother out hurr.........  :biggrin:
> *



anybody? im stumped over here!!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 05:24 PM~9160791
> *anybody?  im stumped over here!!
> *


ask mini.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 07:25 PM~9160796
> *ask mini.
> *


will do ...... good deal bro! thanks !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 5 2007, 05:25 PM~9160796
> *ask mini.
> *



Guys I am at the doctors on the internet phone ! I can't see any pics but when i get home i try to explain whats needed to do your doors ! So hold up for bit ! GO BUILD THE MOTOR OR SOMETHING ! LOL ! 



And KB the hardest part of building for you IS OPENING THE KIT AND STARTING IT !


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 05:28 PM~9160823
> *Guys  I  am  at  the  doctors  on  the  internet  phone !  I  can't  see  any  pics    but  when i  get  home  i  try  to  explain  whats  needed  to  do  your  doors !  So hold  up  for  bit !  GO  BUILD  THE    MOTOR  OR  SOMETHING !  LOL !
> And  KB  the  hardest  part  of  building  for  you  IS  OPENING  THE  KIT  AND  STARTING  IT !
> *


true.so the second thing is the color. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 5 2007, 07:28 PM~9160823
> *Guys  I  am  at  the  doctors  on  the  internet  phone !  I  can't  see  any  pics    but  when i  get  home  i  try  to  explain  whats  needed  to  do  your  doors !  So hold  up  for  bit !  GO  BUILD  THE    MOTOR  OR  SOMETHING !  LOL !
> And  KB  the  hardest  part  of  building  for  you  IS  OPENING  THE  KIT  AND  STARTING  IT !
> *




haha will do ....... thanks bro


oh..... and you got a pm


----------



## Ronin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfhzTCwWzdE


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 5 2007, 08:25 PM~9161412
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfhzTCwWzdE
> *





WHAT.................. THE........................FUCK !!!!!!!!!! :loco:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 5 2007, 05:55 PM~9161665
> *WHAT.................. THE........................FUCK  !!!!!!!!!!        :loco:
> *


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 5 2007, 09:02 PM~9161755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

And i picked this one up from one of my connection's. For real cheap.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0 

i wanna see what u do to the big duece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 5 2007, 08:34 PM~9163372
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> i wanna see what u do to the big duece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT RUN... :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

FUCK I HATE NOT BEING ABLE TO SEE PICS


----------



## drnitrus

I started on that same motorcycle. its a pretty nice kit..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:41 PM~9163451
> *IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT RUN... :biggrin:
> *


 Just buy the Big T from Lindberg it has a running motor and gears ???


oneyed


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry: damn server busy error again.. fuckin monte makin accounts left and right, slowin shit down


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 01:52 PM~9167804
> *:angry: damn server busy error again.. fuckin monte makin accounts left and right, slowin shit down
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs4GXH5Q3Rk


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 6 2007, 02:13 PM~9167994
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs4GXH5Q3Rk
> *


 :thumbsdown: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5xOaEVQLyU 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FELLAS ! here are 5 kits i wish i could get and build for 08 !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 5 2007, 09:41 PM~9163451
> *IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT RUN... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 02:23 PM~9168089
> *FELLAS  !  here are  4  kits  i  wish  i  could  get  and  build  for  08 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 
<---have a few of these. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What pictures ?! LOL!


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2007, 02:27 PM~9168130
> *What  pictures  ?!  LOL!
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

anyone got a sont camera and need a cord or anything else, i got my left over stuff since the cam got stolen, even have a batt but that only works on like 3 or 4 other models..


----------



## maxxteezy

can someone point me to a quik how to on door hinges?


----------



## BODINE

9 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: BODINE, 8-Ball, drnitrus, maxxteezy, betoscustoms

:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://client.sigmachat.com/sc.php?id=12510


We can get together a B/S Session 1 not or what not ! 

Its free and when Scale Lows add a chat room it was kinda fun b/s with everyone on real time ! PLUS it save your PM space !


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 01:22 PM~9175599
> *http://client.sigmachat.com/sc.php?id=12510
> We    can  get  together  a  B/S  Session  1  not  or  what  not !
> 
> Its  free    and  when  Scale  Lows  add  a  chat  room  it  was  kinda  fun  b/s  with everyone    on  real time !  PLUS  it  save  your  PM  space !
> *


Mini why not just have one on yahoo messenger with the chat conference ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I was told you can only chat wiith 1 person at a time ! Like the other night when 4 of us were on we would have to click over to respond ! I was thinking this would be easier !


----------



## DoUgH

you just gotta setup if you got a mic on your pc you can talk just like a phone call too. used to do a lot of it when i gamed all the time, but im cool with what ever you guys find easier


----------



## Waco

Finally started my thread.(Itz about fucken time right). Stop by tell wat ya'll think homies


----------



## mademan

Dink
User's local time Nov 7 2007, 06:39 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 0 
( posts per day / % of total forum posts ) 
Most active in 
( posts / 0% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 06:37 PM 
Status (Active in topic: The Comeback) 



montemans new name???


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 12:22 PM~9175599
> *http://client.sigmachat.com/sc.php?id=12510
> We    can  get  together  a  B/S  Session  1  not  or  what  not !
> 
> Its  free    and  when  Scale  Lows  add  a  chat  room  it  was  kinda  fun  b/s  with everyone    on  real time !  PLUS  it  save  your  PM  space !
> *



Hey guys ! This link will take you to live chat ! Dont worry about the jack forst name just delete that and add your name ! Hit it up !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 10:30 PM~9179935
> *Hey  guys  !  This  link  will  take  you  to  live  chat !  Dont  worry    about the  jack  forst  name    just  delete  that  and  add  your  name  !  Hit  it  up !
> *


just black screen with red x for me


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 11:32 PM~9179962
> *just black screen with red x for me
> *


you got java and all that crap on your pc?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 7 2007, 10:52 PM~9180141
> *you got java and all that crap on your pc?
> *


dunno?

you got a link where i can get stuff i need? to run it


----------



## maddhopper

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 10:30 PM~9179935
> *Hey  guys  !  This  link  will  take  you  to  live  chat !  Dont  worry    about the  jack  forst  name    just  delete  that  and  add  your  name  !  Hit  it  up !
> *



umm... why not IRC? You can get mIRC or Talkive IRC for free... and anyone can join in.... just an idea!


----------



## DoUgH

irc would be cool but everyone i think are builders not pc geeks  

java should be in your control panel


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 7 2007, 10:59 PM~9180194
> *irc would be cool but everyone i think are builders not pc geeks
> 
> java should be in your control panel
> *


so i need java?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 10:00 PM~9180212
> *so i need java?
> *


someone say java


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 12:00 AM~9180212
> *so i need java?
> *


 if its not there then yea heres a link to java 

http://www.java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## BODINE

this sux i got java but still same thing :angry:


----------



## doithowyoudoit

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 7 2007, 07:40 PM~9178538
> *Dink
> User's local time Nov 7 2007, 06:39 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 0
> ( posts per day / % of total forum posts )
> Most active in
> ( posts / 0% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 06:37 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: The Comeback)
> 
> montemans new name???
> *


naw i didn't make that one


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 07:03 AM~9181624
> *naw i didn't make that one
> *


can or will someone do something about this shit :dunno: or monte just act mature for once and just quit working around shit.


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 08:34 AM~9182282
> *can or will someone do something about this shit :dunno: or monte just act mature for once and just quit working around shit.
> *


someone needs to get his IP and then talk with mods, get an IP BAN all up in this mofo....like its no-bodys buisness.


----------



## doithowyoudoit

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 09:34 AM~9182282
> *can or will someone do something about this shit :dunno: or monte just act mature for once and just quit working around shit.
> *


thats what im doin,i already got my impala ready for primer and off to paint,i just want one thing back that way i can show with im doin


----------



## doithowyoudoit

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2007, 10:32 AM~9182589
> *someone needs to get his IP and then talk with mods, get an IP BAN  all up in this mofo....like its no-bodys buisness.
> *


go ahead and get it


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 AM~9182620
> *go ahead and get it
> *


you are in serious need of a reality check, an attitude adjustment, and you need to act your age, if you are supposedly 23 , or whatever, you certainly dont act it.

I think we are in need of a members photo thread. which im gonna start after work today, which will consist of the member (such as myself) holding a model of mine, and a sign that says mademan (or your name). I will start it after work.

we can have a chance to see what everyone looks like. I think that would be good.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan+Nov 8 2007, 10:32 AM~9182589-->
> 
> 
> 
> someone needs to get his IP and then talk with mods, get an IP BAN  all up in this mofo....like its no-bodys buisness.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he cant be banned on AOL dial up ! Every time he logs in he has a new IP ! So all the mods can do is close his Name access every time he makes a new one !
> 
> 
> The dumb bitch thinks he is cool ! And this is all just a big laugh for his ass ! The more you bitch about him the happier he gets !
> 
> 
> THIS DUDE IS JUST A KID ! Cause no Grown Man would do shit like this !
> 
> 
> And what is worse about switching names is that he is a down right BITCH ASS LIER !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 02:49 AM~9181453
> *hi guys im new to layitlow and i just wanted to say everyone has nice builds.im not really into models but when i came on here last night i saw some models and i really like them.i picked up a donk impalass kit from wall mart today and i wanted to turn it into a lowrider.where can i find some of those wheels everyone on here use?
> *



You know why your TIP SLOW was banned ! CAUSE THE STUPID ASS SHIT YOU PULL ! You've never been nothing but a piece of shit ! All you do is start trouble you dumb mother fucker ! 

you keep coming back like a roach ! 


You know you are fucking it up for real builders and for real low low readers when you keep tagging up new accounts like this ! Some one really wanting to take in this life style is going to be pushed away cause of your grease ass bull shit ! With all the shit your pull-in over here all the new accounts are going to get over looked ! 


FUCK YOU ! FUCK YOUR BOYS THAT THINK WE ARE THE ONES PUTTING YOU IN SPOTS TO ACT UP ! AND FUCK THE 2 PEOPLE THAT WERE SMOKING CRACK ROCKS THE NIGHT THEY CONCEIVED YOUR SORRY ASS ! DAMN ! YOUR MOMS SHOULD HAVE TAKEN IT UP THE ASS ! THEN NONE OF US WOULD HAVE TO DEAL WITH YOU !


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 09:36 AM~9182620
> *go ahead and get it
> *


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 10:35 AM~9182609
> *thats what im doin,i already got my impala ready for primer and off to paint,i just want one thing back that way i can show with im doin
> *


you tried IMing me saying you already done a kit ....lies,lies,lies


----------



## tyhodge07

[/quote]


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:41 AM~9182969
> *
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

guess were i went last nite. :biggrin: 
to the storage.
and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


.....SCHWING


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2007, 04:32 PM~9185021
> *.....SCHWING
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

FINIAL ! ONLY BEEN WHAT ! AYEAR ! LOL! 

Now Guys know this is only a pic ! He took it in 2001 when he bought them ! All he got out of storage was his photoalbum LOL!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE+Nov 8 2007, 03:41 PM~9185068-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 03:41 PM~9185071
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2007, 03:42 PM~9185073
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 03:42 PM~9185075
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


you must be f**kin excited!!!!! me too  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 04:47 PM~9185098
> *FINIAL  !    ONLY  BEEN  WHAT  !    AYEAR  !  LOL!
> 
> Now  Guys  know    this    is  only  a  pic !    He  took  it  in  2001  when he  bought them !  All he  got  out  of    storage  was  his  photoalbum  LOL!
> *


shhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin: 
you ok bodine?


----------



## EVIL C

lucky mutha..................................................................... :biggrin: 













J/K great find


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Nov 8 2007, 04:48 PM~9185109
> *lucky mutha..................................................................... :biggrin:
> J/K great find
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

i think bodine pissed his pants. :0


----------



## twinn

what else did you find


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 05:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


but will this be the last pic of them couse we all know how long it takes you to build anything


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:52 PM~9185136
> *i think bodine pissed his pants. :0
> *


I think I shit a little too :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2007, 04:54 PM~9185159
> *I think I shit a little too  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:52 PM~9185136
> *i think bodine pissed his pants. :0
> *


naw they dry :cheesy: 

how much did the hearse cost ya ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I but Hearse driver done pmed asking to cup KB balls , and give him a reach around! Cause i bet hell suck KB's candy stick to have this kit !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 05:03 PM~9185238
> *I but  Hearse  driver      done  pmed    asking  to    cup  KB  balls  ,  and  give  him  a  reach around!    Cause  i  bet  hell  suck    KB's  candy  stick  to  have  this  kit  !
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 8 2007, 05:03 PM~9185238-->
> 
> 
> 
> I but  Hearse  driver      done  pmed    asking  to    cup  KB  balls  ,  and  give  him  a  reach around!    Cause  i  bet  hell  suck    KB's  candy  stick  to  have  this  kit  !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 04:58 PM~9185193
> *naw they dry  :cheesy:
> 
> how much did the hearse cost ya ?
> *


i dont remember.its been a while.


----------



## 408models

GOT ANY OF THOSE 48 CHEVY BURBANS IN STORAGE??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 05:30 PM~9185409
> *GOT ANY OF THOSE 48 CHEVY BURBANS IN STORAGE??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 04:03 PM~9185238
> *I but  Hearse  driver      done  pmed    asking  to    cup  KB  balls  ,  and  give  him  a  reach around!    Cause  i  bet  hell  suck    KB's  candy  stick  to  have  this  kit  !
> *


yes ......yes i would...... :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:31 PM~9185417
> *yup. :0
> *


how many? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models+Nov 8 2007, 05:41 PM~9185462-->
> 
> 
> 
> how many? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i found 2.i even found a 41 panel. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Nov 8 2007, 05:35 PM~9185432
> *yes ......yes i would...... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:46 PM~9185492
> *i found 2.i even found a 41 panel. :0
> :0
> *


sell any??? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 05:47 PM~9185502
> *sell any??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 i dont know yet.i will let you know as soon as i think about it.


----------



## BigPoppa

Don't forget I had dibs on that hearse. Don't make me dig up the post


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:48 PM~9185507
> *:0  i dont know yet.i will let you know as soon as i think about it.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: do they have all the parts;hood,grill,tub etc...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 8 2007, 05:50 PM~9185516
> *Don't forget I had dibs on that hearse.  Don't make me dig up the post
> *


 :0 dam.i forgot about that.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 8 2007, 05:51 PM~9185524
> *:0  :biggrin: do they have all the parts;hood,grill,tub etc...
> *


i dont remember.i need to look.i just found the boxes.i didnt open them up.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Ronin

how fast does beto ship shit


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 8 2007, 06:53 PM~9185898
> *how fast does beto ship shit
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 8 2007, 08:53 PM~9185898
> *how fast does beto ship shit
> *


how fast can you run :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 07:10 PM~9186026
> *how fast can you run :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 04:27 PM~9184986
> *guess were i went last nite. :biggrin:
> to the storage.
> and guess what the resin fairy gave me. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 03:48 PM~9185507
> *:0  i dont know yet.i will let you know as soon as i think about it.
> *


whats to think about not if ur going to build them :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 08:35 PM~9186618
> *whats to think about not if ur going to build them  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## bigdogg323

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 07:36 PM~9186630
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X-10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 04:39 PM~9186652
> *X-10,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,
> *


^^^ X-2


----------



## BODINE

anyway to find big body hearse anymore?


----------



## BODINE

is a gravity airbruh better?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 04:58 PM~9186787
> *anyway to find big body hearse anymore?
> *


ebay is your best chance..... unless KB can get it casted......


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 09:06 PM~9186845
> *ebay is your best chance..... unless KB can get it casted......
> *


 :0 ...i think a few would sell if he did :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs

IT'S ALL GOOD KB. TWINN WILL BE PICKING THIS UP SOON.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

dude i just nut......


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 10:50 PM~9188090
> *IT'S ALL GOOD KB. TWINN WILL BE PICKING THIS UP SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


........I need to have one!!!!!!! damn im trying to save money here, and everyone is making new caddys!!!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 10:55 PM~9188130
> *dude i just nut......
> *


my sentiments exactly!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 11:50 PM~9188090
> *IT'S ALL GOOD KB. TWINN WILL BE PICKING THIS UP SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OH SHIT ! ABOUT TIME THAT WAS SEEN !


----------



## Mr Biggs

OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT THIS ONE TOO.


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2007, 12:02 AM~9188179
> *OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT THIS ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 07:50 PM~9188090
> *OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT THIS ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Waco

Nice homie


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 8 2007, 04:53 PM~9185898
> *how fast does beto ship shit
> *


HOMIE I DO NOT SHIP SHIT BUT IT CAN BE ARRANGED.

AT THE MOMENT I AM SUPER BUSY AT WORK AND SHIPPING IS TAKING A MINUTE. NO DAYS OFF FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AND DO NOT WANT TO SPEND MY ONLY DAY OFF TOMORROW AT THE POST OFFICE. 

SCALELOW SHIPS PRETTY FAST. UNLESS YOU WANT TO WAIT TILL BUSINESS DIES DOWN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS I WILL BE BACK TO FAST SHIPPING.

I SHOULD BE GETTING IN PEGASUS WIRE WHEELS/ AND OTHER PEGASUS ITEMS AND TESTORS PAINT BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 8 2007, 09:19 PM~9188675
> *HOMIE I DO NOT SHIP SHIT BUT IT CAN BE ARRANGED.
> 
> AT THE MOMENT I AM SUPER BUSY AT WORK AND SHIPPING IS TAKING A MINUTE. NO DAYS OFF FOR A COUPLE OF WEEKS AND DO NOT WANT TO SPEND MY ONLY DAY OFF TOMORROW AT THE POST OFFICE.
> 
> SCALELOW SHIPS PRETTY FAST. UNLESS YOU WANT TO WAIT TILL BUSINESS DIES DOWN IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS I WILL BE BACK TO FAST SHIPPING.
> 
> I SHOULD BE GETTING IN PEGASUS WIRE WHEELS/ AND OTHER PEGASUS ITEMS AND TESTORS PAINT BEGINNING OF NEXT WEEK.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd: let us kno when u get the wheels....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 11:20 PM~9188682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :werd:  let us kno when u get the wheels....
> *


SURE WILL. I'LL POST THEM UP


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 09:02 PM~9186811
> *is a gravity airbruh better?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 9 2007, 12:50 AM~9188090
> *IT'S ALL GOOD KB. TWINN WILL BE PICKING THIS UP SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## modeltech

nice rides BIggs!! that caddy wagon is off the hook!! that i like!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2007, 10:50 PM~9188090
> *X2 :0 :0*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Nov 9 2007, 12:02 AM~9188179-->
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH ALMOST FORGOT THIS ONE TOO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a few of those too. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 09:15 PM~9186900
> *:0 ...i think a few would sell if he did :cheesy:
> *


i have a few. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 9 2007, 11:38 AM~9190760
> *i have a few of those too. :0
> i have a few. :0
> *


a few what ?

big body hearses?


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 11:40 AM~9190776
> *a few what ?
> 
> big body hearses?
> *


a few of all 3. :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 9 2007, 11:45 AM~9190813
> *a few of all 3. :0
> *


damn i want one


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 11:46 AM~9190827
> *damn i want one
> *


i just never thought i would sell them.


----------



## BODINE

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 9 2007, 11:49 AM~9190852
> *i just never thought i would sell them.
> *


you get em off ebay right?

i been lookin for a while ...need to see if someone can cast it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 11:51 AM~9190858
> *:cheesy:
> you get em off ebay right?
> 
> i been lookin for a while ...need to see if someone can cast it
> *


nope.i have had them in storage.


----------



## 408models

*DON'T KNOW HOW WELL YOU CAN ALL SEE BUT DOES THIS HT 62 LOOK LIKE THE TOP IS WRONG? IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A 61 BUBBLE TOP.

WHAT DO YOU THINK??*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bel air roof.....


----------



## rodburner1974

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 9 2007, 01:31 PM~9191134
> *bel air roof.....
> *



yep 62 bel air


62 impala hardtop like this.....


----------



## 408models

:thumbsup: THEY DIDN'T MENTION THAT, ALL THE DESCRIPTION SAID WAS 62 IMPALA HT. DIDN'T EVEN THINK OF THE BEL AIR ONE :biggrin:

I KNEW IT LOOKED FUNNY.


----------



## BODINE




----------



## Models IV Life

ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS BEER THIRTY HERE AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 9 2007, 05:02 PM~9192822
> *ALRIGHT HOMIES ITS BEER THIRTY HERE AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 9 2007, 12:28 PM~9191112
> *DON'T KNOW HOW WELL YOU CAN ALL SEE BUT DOES THIS HT 62 LOOK LIKE THE TOP IS WRONG? IT ALMOST LOOKS LIKE A 61 BUBBLE TOP.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a 61 and a half. :0


----------



## mcloven

whats a bigbody heirse


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Nov 9 2007, 05:14 PM~9192918
> *whats a bigbody heirse
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Nov 9 2007, 05:14 PM~9192918
> *whats a bigbody heirse
> *










:0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 9 2007, 05:24 PM~9193002
> *:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 9 2007, 05:26 PM~9193013
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

thanku for the pic so it is just a big body caddy


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Nov 9 2007, 05:27 PM~9193023
> *thanku for the pic so it is just a big body caddy
> *


im not sure i understand what your asking.


----------



## tyhodge07

he's wanting to know if the hearse is a big body caddy converted to a hearse.. like what mini did to his hearse, turned it to a caddy to be like the older caddy hearses


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 9 2007, 05:31 PM~9193050
> *he's wanting to know if the hearse is a big body caddy converted to a hearse..        like what mini did to his hearse, turned it to a caddy to be like the older caddy hearses
> *


i honestly dont know.thats the way i got them when i bought them.


----------



## kustombuilder

i would say it was converted from the limo.


----------



## Kirby

To 3 wheel or not to 3 wheel, that is my question. 


















OR 











What do you guys say?


----------



## Ronin

3


----------



## Kirby

I'm thinkin that looks the best too...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 9 2007, 08:38 PM~9195875
> *To 3 wheel or not to 3 wheel, that is my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys say?
> *


i say slamm it all around...... :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

I was wanting to do that from the start but this chassie wont allow it...


----------



## modelsbyroni

go 3 wheelin


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 10 2007, 12:49 AM~9195954
> *I was wanting to do that from the start but this chassie wont allow it...
> *


WORK WITH IT :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

just chop it up underneath.... cut out the tops of the fenderwells or shave the chassis.....


----------



## Project59

I picked this up at a hobby store in a small town for $30 still in bags butfactory wrapper has been open'd! Can anyone tell me a little about it is it hard to come by??? Seen a couple on Ebay but thats about it! Whats the genral worth of the kit???


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 11 2007, 12:41 AM~9201772
> *I picked this up at a hobby store in a small town for $30 still in bags butfactory wrapper has been open'd! Can anyone tell me a little about it is it hard to come by??? Seen a couple on Ebay but thats about it! Whats the genral worth of the kit???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think rollinoldskool is looking for that^


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 9 2007, 11:49 PM~9195954
> *I was wanting to do that from the start but this chassie wont allow it...
> *


It's a unibody so it wouldn't be able to 3 anyways. Front up


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i just want the empty box..


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 11 2007, 12:41 AM~9201772
> *I picked this up at a hobby store in a small town for $30 still in bags butfactory wrapper has been open'd! Can anyone tell me a little about it is it hard to come by??? Seen a couple on Ebay but thats about it! Whats the genral worth of the kit???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just a fancy box with shitty plastic tools. $20-30 bucks maybe?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 11 2007, 01:54 AM~9201830
> *It's a unibody so it wouldn't be able to 3 anyways.  Front up
> *


Good catch! Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm going to see how it looks slammed otherwise i'll just lift the front! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

hell yea i'd like that wildcat :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 10 2007, 11:57 PM~9201852
> *hell yea i'd like that wildcat  :biggrin:
> *


X2 i got the hasagawa wildcat


----------



## BODINE

DAMN!!!!


57 members are celebrating their birthday today
Booyaa63(33), 96 Caddy(24), LowRanger(12), 87cuttlashopper(33), f150lowrider(23), caddy4yaass(24), TwIsTeDvIsIoN(19), big_d_expo(55), elnino68(24), knowlage(23), natedog(30), PuRe64(23), ja-keem(22), C92(21), ryanbooton(27), Yayo(21), mazdarotti2000(30), UCE IV LIFE(30), white link 93(27), JIZTHAPIMP215(25), restorablecars(45), SCOOTDOGGS73(30), AIWOLVERINE(35), hugo_51chevy(41), jdelrioak47(27), DrPhilMadeMeDoIt(24), riviera82(39), VINCENT408(21), ima_r_tiste(48), crazypiccasso17(22), Homegirl_713(23), sticky(28), Bicicleta Azteca BK(17), KROME83KUTTY(21), cuntrylowmain421(20), texasfleetwood(27), blvdgangsta(27), biglizrd(43), henry1984k(24), TXLINCOLN(28), FATT AL(16), smurfette(33), regalnatedog(30), imapitbull78(29), biggie209(32), adictive-dvillain(31), L0wLyfe(30), ski187ttle(22), diablo_js(28), ro 96(33), chevy ridein hot(24), dennis112382(25), EB AZTECAS PREZ(36), V'SKUSTOMS(21), WEGOWEB.ORG(35), vampbloodraven(19), silvercaprice(46)


----------



## rollinoldskoo

no model car section regulars tho.... :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 11 2007, 12:19 AM~9201957
> *no model car section regulars tho....  :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: :uh: :biggrin: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
need your help my son bought me the revell 64 impala 
the one called the amigo pack. the car on the box is blue with flames and comes with the 1/64th car.
heres where I need help. I am going to do silver metallic base and orange metal specks paint. but I want to use the flame decals but make them ghost flames .
how do I do that?? do I spray the base put the decals on and then clear coat and then spray the orange??? or do you just spray the orange over the decals ???
any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

K slow down, duplicolor metalspecks doesnt need a base coat. its IS the base coat.
what i wwould do is get the metalCAST which is a transparent "candy" i guess u could call it. 

metalspecks first,
decals
metalcast
clear{or in between decals and metalcast}


----------



## old low&slo

did not know metalspecks did not need basecoat mybad.
also did not know metalcast also came in the orange.
sorry if I seemed in a hurry, I'm not just want to finally get a friggin paint job right.
thanks very much for the help. its very much appreciated !!!!!!


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 11 2007, 09:08 AM~9202826
> *did not know metalspecks did not need basecoat mybad.
> also did not know metalcast also came in the orange.
> sorry if I seemed in a hurry, I'm not just want to finally get a friggin paint job right.
> thanks very much for the help. its very much appreciated !!!!!!
> *


paitence Daniel Son


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 11 2007, 01:57 AM~9201852-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell yea i'd like that wildcat  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Nov 11 2007, 02:16 AM~9201938
> *X2 i got the hasagawa wildcat
> *


Check the modelers wanted ad's!!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=324506&st=2280


----------



## bigdogg323

does anybody know how much a chevy crew cab dually worth


----------



## maddhopper

ok, I got a question for some of you guys.... 

know I've gotten questions and have been asked if I still have or would sell my 14 switch box.... WELL... NO I do not have it anymore I sold it to a member on here *I don't think he gets on anymore*. 

HERE IS THE QUESTION.... if I were to make pre-wired switch boxes (10 switch and 14) would you guys be interested into buying them? Now I would add some sort of pin-connector or whatnot so you can use them for more then just one model. Would there be a need for say a 4 switch pre-wired box? Just wondering if it would be worth my time to do or not. 

thanks for you time, please come again.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 12 2007, 01:44 PM~9212160
> *does anybody know how much a chevy crew cab dually worth
> *


PICS????


----------



## Mr Biggs

I got it 59 thank's very much...... :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 07:06 PM~9214976
> *
> x-2*


----------



## Project59




----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2007, 10:12 PM~9215043
> *
> *


I OWE YOU ONE BIG TIME BRO....  
PLUS I GOT A BUCH OF FREQUENT FLYER MILE'S TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 12 2007, 11:15 PM~9215084
> *I OWE YOU ONE BIG TIME BRO....
> PLUS I GOT A BUCH OF FREQUENT FLYER MILE'S TOO. :biggrin: </span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>You don't owe me shit big dawg concider it an early Christmas gift lol!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 12 2007, 10:27 PM~9215194
> *You don't owe me shit big dawg concider it an early Christmas gift lol!!!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Listen SHADY ! 


Anything i need to say to you or you need to say to me can be published any where you want ! I an't no flaky ass bitch ! I speak whats real ! Little fuck sticks like you need to be hidden about the shit they do ! If i am man enough to type it i should be man enough to let it be post ! 


What beef you have on here with anyone is all your own doing Ass Lick ! Don't flip this shit like it wasn't your worng doing Champ ! 


Unlike you i have lived with flakey bitches ! I know your cring asses try to flip shit around ! 


You should have kept you trap shut ! Took your 5 day lock and learned from it ! 

But showing the retarded side of your ** I AM A REAL COOL GUY IF YOU TALKED TO ME ON PHONE ** you kept making new LIL names and starting more shit for your self ! 

NO ONE HERE SAID MAKE TROUBLE FOR YOURSELF ! Hey Bryan make a new name go on LIL and say FUCK RYAN , FUCK M.C.B.A. 


And If some one had told you to do it Your the retarded ass lick that did the typing ! So it still leads back to 1 of 2 things ! 

Either Your BITCH ASS little kid and are mad ! 
OR your someones house puppet doing what they tell you to do cause their FLAKY ass can't man up on there own ! But if you ask me to add it all up ! 



They Both = A BITCH ! 

And you brought that all on yourself ! 


THANK YOU AND HAVE GREAT DAY! PUD WACKER !


----------



## 8-Ball

come on kno yall can we just move on from this bullshit cause its like beatin a dead horse u aint goin no where. so lets just drop this shit andf move on.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

x2


----------



## 1ofaknd

just for the record..



> *1ofaknd  Warned on Nov 4 2007, 03:06 PM
> Added to warn level  permanent ban, keeps causing problems
> 
> 1ofaknd  Warned on Oct 28 2007, 02:04 PM
> Added to warn level  starting trouble with other members, preview for 5 days*


preview for 5 days...7 days later he was banned. took you two whole days to fuck it up once more and earn yourself a suspended account.


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 13 2007, 06:03 AM~9216698
> *come on kno yall can we just move on from this bullshit cause its like beatin a dead horse u aint goin no where. so lets just drop this shit andf move on.
> *


Bro, we'd LOVE to move on, but the little focker keeps coming back! :uh:


----------



## Project59

Doesn't much help with these guys running there keys off everytime someone says something about this guy either!!!! 
In all reality it's not your address I posted and this aint no police station so as for calling a guy a rat peice of shit for doing so only makes you look like the bigger dumbass!!!! And as I said before if it was wrong in your eye's then so be it! I personally think this guy had it comeing.... Infact the name Byran Meeks I believe has been running around this website for a long ass time! Even longer then some of you members that back his play and if my memory serves me correctly he has ripped off quite the amount of people on here as well as all his shit talking!! I'm sure if I done some digging in my previous posts this wouldn't be the first time I posted this address!!! 
Regardless I'm done with this lets take your advice move on and continue building!!!! And maybe tell your homeboy to move on also! There is plenty other sites he can go cause his shit at!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 13 2007, 12:13 PM~9217506
> *Doesn't much help with these guys running there keys off everytime someone says something about this guy either!!!!
> In all reality it's not your address I posted and this aint no police station so as for calling a guy a rat peice of shit for doing so only makes you look like the bigger dumbass!!!! And as I said before if it was wrong in your eye's then so be it! I personally think this guy had it comeing.... Infact the name Byran Meeks I believe has been running around this website for a long ass time! Even longer then some of you members that back his play and if my memory serves me correctly he has ripped off quite the amount of people on here as well as all his shit talking!! I'm sure if I done some digging in my previous posts this wouldn't be the first time I posted this address!!!
> Regardless I'm done with this lets take your advice move on and continue building!!!! And maybe tell your homeboy to move on also! There is plenty other sites he can go cause his shit at!!!!
> *


actually.. he's the same kid that always wanted to buy shit and left everyone hanging and never paid up.. he wanted to buy a couple things off me when he first came on here and never paid up.. its been the same with a few other ppl.. and thats mainly where everything started from, but we dropped it for a bit than his mount started running.. and i did post his addy awhile back, a couple months back or so when we were all trying to find all the info we could on his ass.. he gave me his addy like the second day he was here to buy shit from me, but never paid like i said.. so i saved it, because that isnt always good and always a sign in there somewhere with shit like that.. but i do have his addy still... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> Board Offline

Performing routine maintenance. The forums are temporarily offline. Please check back after 9:30 AM (Pacific).

If you are an administrator *(which you aren't)*, you can login below.

NO SHIT :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 this guys pretty damn good
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsNFxOOnjgw


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 03:02 PM~9218168
> *:0 this guys pretty damn good
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsNFxOOnjgw
> *



he killed that michel jackson beat! dude is damn good!


----------



## drnitrus

one of the best ive seen


----------



## tyhodge07

sounds like 3 people helpin in the background.. :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:happysad: i like this song for some reason, call me gay all you want, the meaning is just a sad song  and its country :cheesy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIyxkZod2cM


----------



## mcloven

hey all whats up


----------



## maxxteezy

why all the e-beefing on this shit? I thought we was supposed to be builiding model lowlows? I'm new to the forum, but mini is a fool with the cars, and thats about all that should matter and all that should be spoken on. We can't put on the e-gloves and have an e-boxing match, so why should even be reading about e-beef? This ain't my business, but I just don't think it should be violent up in here like that. Sorry, but thats just my 2 cents. I'd rather log on and see some throwed ass cars and learn some new tips and shit, ya digg?


----------



## tyhodge07

the vacuum kid.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC5NoQ7Rfcw


----------



## 1ofaknd

lmao
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7861647


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2007, 04:38 PM~9219883
> *lmao
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7861647
> *



NICE MEMORY LINE RYAN ! 


I think TY broke his heart ! :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10

Can someone re-size this. I wanted to show you guys a pic of where I work


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mOFY2kT5LqA :0 the headlights keep going...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0 
watch the engineer jump at 0:43 .......


http://youtube.com/watch?v=2XkWuib8pIY


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=wE0uxZUDw7I


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=mNZbE45Roms crash video..... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eR1MQu4EOpI


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ascXv_a9JB8


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vGTfQ0JLIu4


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Is this 1 real or photo shopped !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMqjraRzEqc


It looked shopped until the finial 10 sec !


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Nov 13 2007, 04:36 PM~9220323
> *Can someone re-size this. I wanted to show you guys a pic of where I work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

can someone help? im trin to post pics and i dont know how!!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 13 2007, 06:38 PM~9219883
> *lmao
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7&#entry7861647
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your the best ryan :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323

LATERS PEOPLE :wave:


----------



## Pokey

*To anyone who has the new Model King/AMT '70 Buick Wildcat, here's some inspiration!* :biggrin: 

http://homepage.mac.com/ssven5/Sites/Svens...rider_page.html


----------



## Project59

Nice!!


----------



## Project59

This guy has some pretty sweet builds!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ieW8Zf5X5Y&NR=1


----------



## Project59

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-xILbXcIA4


----------



## Pokey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ0Fvo51XLM

We have a tether-car track here in Anderson, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## tyhodge07

well found out today we got approved for the new place.. should be moving in in the next couple of weeks.. and once were in and settled ill knock out a build  since its starting to get cold, and snow will be coming and i wont be able to do much with my rc's and ill be living further away from the track


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 14 2007, 12:04 PM~9226636
> *well found out today we got approved for the new place.. should be moving in  in the next couple of weeks.. and once were in and settled ill knock out a build  since its starting to get cold, and snow will be coming and i wont be able to do  much with my rc's and ill be living further away from the track
> *


Congrats bro, glad to hear it!


----------



## tyhodge07

yea.. finally gettin out of this place where some immature punks like fuckin with our shit..

anyways.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtZN4vdyncs


----------



## ThaRookie

Can anyone help me with paint removal???


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by ThaRookie_@Nov 14 2007, 05:00 PM~9227496
> *Can anyone help me with paint removal???
> *




CSC a.k.a castrol super clean, its in a puple 1galon jug , and you can find it at walmart, in the auto section


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 14 2007, 07:18 AM~9224754
> *To anyone who has the new Model King/AMT '70 Buick Wildcat, here's some inspiration! :biggrin:
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/ssven5/Sites/Svens...rider_page.html
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

What do you guys like to listen to when building ! 


Tv, Radio, DVD, VCR Ipod , The kids screaming in background ! 


I listen to my IPOD or pop in a dvd ! 


Today I am feeling a little old rock and roll and some late 80's ! 



This is my list in my ipod right now ! 

80's Soft Rock - Survivior - Eye of the Tiger	4:03 
A Horse With No Name	4:10	America	70's Folk Rock Hits	Folk	
Aces & 8's	3:53	Uncle Kracker	Double Wide	Alternative & Punk	
Africa	4:22	Toto 
Always	5:53	Bon Jovi	Cross Road	Other	
Areo Smith - Dream On	4:27 
Bad, Bad Leroy Brown	3:02	Jim Croce	Jim Croce Collection	Folk	
Billy Joel - It's Still Rock n' Roll To Me	2:56	Billy Joel 
Blinded By The Light	3:49	70's Rock	70's Rock CD2	Rock	
Bone Thugs N Harmony - First of the Month	5:14 
Broken	4:20	Seether	Disclaimer	Hard Rock	
Californication	5:21	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Californication	Rock	
Carry On My Wayward Son	5:21	Kansas	Computer	Rock old	
Chasing Cars	4:28	Snow Patrol	Eyes Open	Alternative	
Cherish the Love	5:43	Cool and the Gang	Everything's Kool & the Gang: Greatest Hits & More	Soul and R&B	
Come Out and Play	3:17	Offspring	Smash	Rock	
Come Sail Away	6:05	Styx Other	
Crazy Bitch	3:22	Buckcherry	15	Rock	
Crazy Town - Butterfly	3:36 
Dani California	4:40	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Stadium Arcadium	Rock	
Devil Without A Cause	5:10	Kid Rock 
Don't Do Me Like That	2:44	Tom Petty & The Heartbreakers	Greatest Hits	Rock	
Don't Speak	4:23	No Doubt	Tragic Kingdom	Pop	
Down Under	3:45	Men At Work	Business As Usual	Rock	
Dream Weaver	4:24	Steve Miller Band 
Eric Clapton - Cocaine	3:36 
Eric Clapton - I Shot The Sheriff	4:23 
Eric Clapton - Knocking on Heavens Door	4:21	Eric Clapton Other	
Eric Clapton - Layla (Acoustic)	4:46	Eric Clapton 
Eric Clapton - Layla (unplugged)	4:46 
Eurythmics - Sweet Dreams	4:52 
Every Morning	3:45	Sugar Ray	promo cd single	Alternative	
Fame	4:20	David Bowie 
Fort Minor - Where'd You Go	3:53	Fort Minor	The Rising Tied	Other	
Green Day - When I Come Around	2:58 
Guns N Roses - Every Rose Has Its Thorn	4:20 
Gwen Steffani - Holla Back Girl	3:19 Love Angel Music Baby	Other	
Hey You	4:42	Pink Floyd	The Wall	Classic Rock	
Hotel California	7:16	The Eagles	Top 100 Other	
I'm In The Mood (For A Melody)	5:19	Robert Plant 
I Write Sins Not Tragedies	3:07	PANIC! At The Disco	A Fever You Cant Sweat Out	Alternative	
If It Makes You Happy	4:34	Sheryl Crow	Sheryl Crow	Rock	
In The Air Tonight	5:36	Phil Collins 
In The End	3:36	Linkin Park	title	Other	
Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good To Me So Far	8:56 
john fogerty - center feild	3:54 Other	
Kansas - Dust in the Wind	3:26 
kid rock - only god knows why	5:27 
Kool And The Gang - She's Fresh (Cool Mix)	6:17 
Lips of an Angel	4:21	Hinder	Extreme Behavior	Rock	
Lying Eyes	6:23	The Eagles Classic Rock	
Mama I'm Comin' Home	4:12	Ozzy Osbourne	No More Tears	Metal	
Man in the Mirror	5:19	Michael Jackson	Bad	Pop	
Maroon 5 - Makes Me Wonder CD VERSION!!!	3:31 
Metalica - Metallica - Nothing Else Matters	6:28 
Michael Jackson - We are the world - Lionel Richie, Stevie Wonder, Paul Simon, Tina Turner, Billy Joel, Willie Nelson, Bruce Springstein, Daryl Hall, Huey Lewis,Cyndi Lauper &	6:59 
Micheal Jackson - Billie Jean	4:54 
Micheal Jackson -Thriller	5:57 
Monster Ballads - Ozzy Osbourne & Lita Ford - If I Close My Eyes Forever	4:41 
My Favorite Mistake	3:59	Sheryl Crow	The Globe Sessions	Rock	
Nickleback - Here Without You Baby	3:58 
Nickleback - Rockstar	4:15	Nickleback	For All The Right Reasons 
Nickleback - This Is How You Remind Me	3:48 
Novemeber Rain	8:55	Guns and Roses Classic Rock	
Operator	3:50	Jim Croce	Jim Croce Collection	Folk	
Orange Juice Jones - Walking In The Rain	5:05 
Otherside	4:15	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Californication	Rock	
Photograph	3:54	Nickelback	Promo CD	Rock	
Picture (Featuring Sheryl Crow	4:58	Kid Rock	Cocky (Retail)	Rock	
Pinball Wizard	3:01	The Who Other	
Pink- Just like a pill	3:56 
Pink - Stupid Girls	3:37 
Pink Floyd - Another Brick In the Wall	5:43 
Porno Star	3:20	Buck Cherry	Time Bomb 
Queen - Mr. Roboto	5:28	Queen Other	
Renegade	4:14	Styx Rock	
Robert Plant - Big Log	5:02 
Santeria	3:03	Sublime	Sublime	Classic Rock	
Scar Tissue	3:37	Red Hot Chili Peppers	Californication	Rock	
Self Esteem	4:18	Offspring	Smash	Alternative	
She Hates Me	3:36	Puddle of Mudd	Come Clean Advance Cd	Rock	
Sister Golden Hair	3:19	America	America's Greatest Hits 
Smashing Punkins- Bullet With Butterfly Wings	4:17 
Space Age Whiz Kids	3:40	Joe Walsh	Look What I Did!: The Joe Walsh Anthology Disc 2	Rock	
Space Cowboy	3:37	Steve Miller Band Classic Rock	
Stained - It's Been A While (uncensored)	4:26 
Starry Eyed Surprise	3:44	Paul Oakenfold	Bunkka	Rock/Pop	
Steve Miller Band - Jungle Love	3:09 
Steve Miller Band - The Joker	3:37 
Sublime - April 26, 1992	3:52 
super tramp - supertramp - take a look at my girlfriend	2:40 
super tramp - supertramp - the logical song	4:09 
Super Tramp - When I Was Young	4:07	Supertramp 
Take It Easy	3:31	Eagles 
Take the Long Way Home	5:05	Super Tramp 
Talking In Your Sleep	3:57	The Romantics	Read The Hits - Best Of The 80	Rock	
Tears in Heaven	4:38	Eric Clapton Classic Rock	
The First Cut is the Deepest	3:46	Sheryl Crow 
The Go-Gos - Hey Mickey	3:36 
The Unforgiven II	6:35	Metallica	Reload	Metal	
Tom Petty - Mary Jane's Last Dance	4:31 
Totally 80s - Real Life - Send Me an Angel (Erasure remix)	6:14 Other	
Turn the Page	5:06	Bob Seager 
Turn The Page	6:06	Metallica	Garage Inc. 
world class wrecking crew - Roaches	5:07 
You Don't Mess Around With Jim	3:04	Jim Croce	Jim Croce Collection	Folk	
You May Be Right	4:13	Billy Joel	The Complete Hits Collection	Classic Rock


----------



## [email protected]

and im sure that only like 1/4 of your list huh mini? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 03:13 PM~9227572
> *and im sure that only like 1/4 of your list huh mini?  :biggrin:
> *


Yup I only got an IPOD shuffle ! It only holds about 120 songs ! But my ITONE foil has 5675 songs ! Rap, R&B , Rock, Metal, Country


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

heres my most played rap list ! 

'97 Bonnie & Clyde	Eminem	5:16	Hip Hop/Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
08 - So Fly feat. Snoop Dogg & Katt Williams 4:17 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
23 Hr. Lock Down	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Bun B	4:37	Hip Hop/Rap 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
2pac Crip Walk	2 pac	5:21	Gangsta 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
50cent, Too Short, UGK - As The World Turns 4:19 5	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
AFRO getto memories 4:42 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Afro Man Going back to school 5:48 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Afro man Rymin time 5:55 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Afro Man I GOT HIGH 5:13 9/1/2007 4:46 AM
Afro man get drunk 5:47 6/5/2007 6:09 PM
Akon Ft Snoop Dogg - I Wanna love you	Akon Ft Snoop Dogg	4:23	Hip-Hop 3	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Akon ft. Eminem - Smack That Ass 3:36 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Akon soul survivior 4:49 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
AY CHICO - LENGUA AFUERA	PITBULL	3:29	Hip - Hop 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Back Up (Street)	Pitbull	3:40 
Back Up Plan	Chamillionaire ft. Paul Wall	6:15	Other 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Bad Meets Evil	Eminem	4:13	Hip Hop/Rap 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Bartender (Feat. Akon)	T-Pain	4:02	R&B 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Big rims 4:35 12/21/2006 2:03 AM
Big Girls Don't Cry	Fergie	4:28	Pop 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Big Things Poppin (Dirty)	T.I.	4:49	Hip-Hop 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Big Weenie	Eminem	4:26	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Black Eyed Pease ft.Lil' Jon - My Humps (Crunk Remix) 3:46 3	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Blow the Whistle - Dirty	Too $hort	2:46 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Bone Thugs-N-Harmony & Easy-E - For The Love Of Money 4:32 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Bone Thugs N Harmony-Crossroads - Cross Roads 3:49 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Bone Thugs N Harmony - First of the Month 5:14 4	11/3/2007 2:01 PM
Bone Thugs N Harmony - Thuggish Ruggish Bone	Bone Thugs N Harmony	4:41 
Bone Thugs N Harmony f. Tupac - Thug Love 5:07 
Bone Thugs N Harmony ft Akon - I Tried 4:48 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Born And Raised In Compton	DJ Quik	3:25	Rap 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Bow_Wow ft. Ciara - Like You 3:26 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Brain Damage	Eminem	3:46	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Bubba Sparxx ft. YingYang Twins - Ms. New Booty 4:46	Other 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
California	Lil Rob	3:39	genre 4	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
CAN U WORK WIT DAT? (DIRTY) DJ QUIK FT AMG	3:10	Hip - Hop 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Candy [The Introducing Percey Mack Mix]	UGK	4:08	Rap 4	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Candy ft. E-40, MC Eiht, Goldie Loc, Daz, Kurupt	Snoop Dogg	4:28	Hip-Hop 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Celly Cel ft. UGK - Pop the Trunk 4:05 9/1/2007 4:46 AM
Chamillionaire - Fuck Swisha House (Dissin' Mike Jones, Paul Wall, Michael Watts) 3:24 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Chamillionare - Switching Lanes 4:57 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Cocaine	UGK Ft. Rick Ross	4:24	Gangsta 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Como Estas	T-Pain Feat. Taino	3:34	R&B 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Culo-Mixtape Version	Pitbull F/ Lil Jon	2:48 
Cum On Everybody	Eminem	3:39	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Cypress Hill Lowrider 6:43 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Cypresshill - maryjane	Cypress Hill	3:52 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Damnit Man	Pitbull	3:15	Hip-Hop 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Dancin,Smokin,Drinkin	Mr.Shadow, Kurupt, and Cisco	5:54	Chicano Rap 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
David Banner Pussy wet 3:55 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
DJ Magic Mike - Bass Test - Feel The Subwoofer Bass 2:16 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
DJ Magic Mike - Feel The Bass III	DJ Magic Mike	3:46	Booty Bass 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
DJ Quick - 07 - Quik Is The Name 2:46 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
DJ Quick - I Don't Want to Eat It	Dj Quick	4:59	Rap & Hip Hop 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
DJ Quick - I Used to Know Her	DJ Quick	3:50 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
dj quick - trouble (dirty)	dj quick	3:41 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
dj quick - Way too Funky	Dj Quick	3:20	Other 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
DJ Quick - You'z A Gangsta	DJ QUick	3:34	Other 5	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
DJ Quick feat Suga Free - Hand In Hand	DJ QUick	4:17	Other 1	10/17/2007 10:12 PM
DJ Quick ft Sugafree - Hotel Motel 4:46	Hip Hop 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Dj Quick ft.Sugar Free - Why You Bullshittin' 4:23	Other 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
DJ QUIK FEAT. SUGAFREE - DO I 4:09	Other 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Do Or Die f. Twista - Po Pimp (Do You Wanna Ride)	Do or Die	4:00	Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Don't Blame Us	Chamillionaire & Paul wall	3:37	Other 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Don't Cha (Feat. Busta Rhymes) - Clean	The Pussycat Dolls	3:39	Hip-Hop 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Down- Lean Like A Cholo( Remix) 3:22 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Down aka Kilo - Lean Like A Cholo (Instrumental) 3:18	Blues 7/26/2007 4:04 AM
Down_aka _Kilo_Lean_Like_A_Cholo 3:18 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Droppin' The Bass	Nemisis	1:31	Bass 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
E 40 I LUV 5:08 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
E 40 Ugk mix 4:02 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
EasyE - Boyz N Da Hood	Eazy E	3:31	Other 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Eazy E - Pimpn Aint Easy 3:25 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Eazy E & NWA - Automobile 3:16 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Eightball & MJG & Too Short & UGK - The Game Ain't Rated 7:05 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Evil Deeds	Eminem	4:19	Hip Hop/Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Franchize ft. JD,Da Brat,Bow Wow Oh I Think They Like Me Dirty Remix 4:45 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Front Line Soljas	Lucky Luciano	4:18	Other 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Fuck Faces	Scarface f/Too Short	6:16	Rap 5	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Game how we do 3:55 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Gangsta Walk	Coolio&Snoop Dogg	3:51	Pop 8	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Get That Money	Katt Williams, J.R. Writer	3:56	Rap 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Getting To Da Money (feat. Mike Carlito & Gorilla Zoe)	Yung Joc	3:13	Rap 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Ghetto Classics	Ying Yang Twins	3:58	Hip Hop/Rap 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Gimme dat ! 4:29 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Go To Church (featuring Snoop Dogg & Lil Jon)	Ice Cube	4:00	Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Gold Digger (feat. Jamie Foxx)	Kanye West	3:30	Hip Hop/Rap 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Gorilla Zoe - Money On My Mind Feat. Yung Joc & Durty Big Bee	Gorilla Zoe	4:12	Rap 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Gorilla Zoe Feat. Young Jeezy- Hood ***** (Remix) 3:32 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Grillz	Nelly Feat. Paul Wall, Ali & Gipp	4:31	Hip Hop/Rap 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Guilty Conscience	Eminem	3:19	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
HANDS UP/DIRTY	LLOYD BANKS	4:01 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
hey babay	hurricane	5:08	Down South 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Hoes	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Jacki-O	4:23	Hip Hop/Rap 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Hood Rich I still fly 5:38 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Hood ***** Gorilla Zoe	3:33	Rap 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
I'd Rather Fuck You	Eazy-E	3:40 7	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
I'm N Luv (Wit A Stripper)	T-Pain Feat. Mike Jones	4:25	R&B 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
I'm Sprung	T-Pain	3:51	R&B 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
I'm Sprung 2	T-Pain Feat. Trick Daddy & YoungBloodz	4:19	R&B 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
I Wanna Fuck You Dirty 4:23 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Ice Cube you know how we do it 3:52 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Ice cube Steddy Mobbin 4:10 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
If I Could Teach the World	Bone Thugs-N-Harmony	4:25	Rap 5	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
If I Had	Eminem	4:05	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
It's Hard Out Here for a Pimp	Terrence Howard (DJay) featuri	2:53	Other 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Just Lose It	Eminem	4:08	Hip Hop/Rap 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Juvenile slow motion 2:37 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Kanye West ft Jamie Foxx - Gold Digger 3:21 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Katt 'Money Mike' Williams - Shut Up Bitch 0:55 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Katt Williams - Mind Right	Unknown Artist	4:30 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
katt williams - smoke some weed 2:16	Other 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Krazy Ass Mexikans (Ft. Bad Boy & Ant Dog)	Mr. Shadow	4:00	Gangsta 4	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
krs1 - LOVES GONNA GET YOU 6:39 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
La Cantina	Lil Rob	3:55	Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Late Night	2Pac feat DJ Quick & Outlawz	4:17 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Lean Like A Cholo	Down AKA Kilo	3:18 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Let's Get Down	Tony Toni Tone & Dj Quick	4:59	R&B 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Let's Get It On	T-Pain	3:52	R&B 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Let's Go To War	Knightowl feat.Mr.Shadow	4:43	Chicano Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Let me see it 4:06 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
lil Bow Wow - Wanted - Fresh As I'm Is 4:31 9/18/2007 10:42 PM
Lil Jon - I Don't Give a Fuck ft. Pitt Bull & Mystical 4:03 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Lil Rob, Capone-E, Mr. Shadow - a little cholo 2:00 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
London Bridges (Produced by Polow Da Don)	Fergie	3:28	Other 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Love's Gonna Get'cha	Boogie Down Productions	4:57	Rock 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Lucky Luciano - 6 In Da Morning	lucky luciano	4:03	Other 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Lucky Luciano - Down South Playas 4:17	Other 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Lucky Luciano - Im A Gangsta	lucky luciano	3:21	Other 2	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Lucky Luciano - Sittin Sidewayz ft Stunta & Chingo Bling 3:24	Other 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Lucky Luciano ft. Paul Wall & Chamillion - Playa Roll 3:32 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Lucky Luciano Ft.SPM - Smoke Y	Lucky Luciano	3:45	Latin 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
LUCKY LUCIANO, GRIMM, RICSTA, SPM - GAME UNTOLD 2004 4:48	Other 1	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Ludacris Ft. Mary J. Blige - Runaway Love 4:40 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Ludia GET BACK 4:30 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Luniaz 5 on it ! 4:18 1	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Master P This for d homie 5:41 3	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Master P Feind 4:46 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Master P Someone watching me 4:26 2	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
Master P I got the hook up ! 4:19 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Master p Burbs & Caddy 4:12 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Mike jones Back then 4:04 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Mockingbird	Eminem	4:10	Hip Hop/Rap 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Mr Shadow ft. lil one - mexican gangsta rap 3:29 
Mr. Shadow - Unforgiven	Mr.Shadow	4:01	Other 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Mr. Shadow, Mr Sancho, Mr. Lil One, Lil Blacky, Knight Owl and Lil Rob-Killaz	Mr.Shadow	3:23	Other 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
MR.SHADOW-HOMIES	MR. SANCHO FT LIL ROB	3:32	Chicano 5	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
MR.SHADOW - Who Wanna Roll 4:28	Other 5	10/24/2007 10:56 PM
My 1st Single	Eminem	5:02	Hip Hop/Rap 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
My Brother's Keeper	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Anwar	5:24	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
My Fault	Eminem	4:01	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:50 PM
My Humps	Black Eyed Peas	5:27	Hip-Hop 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
My Lowrider ft. Paul Wall, WC, E40, Chingy, Techniec, Crooked I, Lil' Rob & Ice	The Game	5:18	West Coast Rap 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Nasty Girl	Nelly Feat. P. Diddy & Jagged Edge	4:54	Hip Hop/Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Nelly - Country Grammer 4:16 3/31/2006 7:05 PM
One Shot 2 Shot	Eminem & D12	4:26	Hip Hop/Rap 2	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Only If You Want It	Eazy E	3:03	Hip Hop 
Out Cast On the Wall 3:57 3	10/24/2007 11:00 PM
Out cast rose blossiom 4:55 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Out Cast Players Ballers 4:23 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Out Cast Aquaitum 4:42 9/1/2007 4:46 AM
Out cast Elevtors 4:18 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
paper ft. durty block	Gorilla Zoe	4:26	Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Pastor troy I heard about the money 3:44 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Paul Wall & Mike Jones - Step Yo Game Up	Paul Wall & Mike Jones - Step Yo Game Up	4:24 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Pit bull - Bojangles Pitbull - Bojangles (Extended Mix)	3:13	Other 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Pit Bull ft. Twista - Get Down Hit The Floor 3:38 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Please Believe It	Obie Trice feat. Katt Williams	3:48	Rap 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Puke	Eminem	4:07	Hip Hop/Rap 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Pull My Hair	Ying Yang Twins	4:12	Hip Hop/Rap 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Rain Man	Eminem	5:13	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
rappin 4tay; ain't no playa' like	rappin 4tay	5:05 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Respect	Rich Prez	3:35	Blues 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Riden' Dirty	Chamillionare	5:03	Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
RIDIN HIGH FEAT: RIC ROSS	DrE album	3:26 
Riding Dirty (Remix)	Chamillionaire Feat. Papoose & Jae Millz	4:28	Hip-Hop 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
River Don't Runn	Nelly Feat. Murphy Lee & Stephen Marley	4:59	Hip Hop/Rap 10/2/2007 12:30 AM
Rock Bottom	Eminem	3:34	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Role Model	Eminem	3:25	Hip Hop/Rap 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Roy Jones can't be stop 3:38 2	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Roy Jones ! What you talkin about 3:14 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Roy Jones I smoke 4:46 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Sacreface Mind playin tricks 3:42 3	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
SexyBack (Dirty)	Justin Timberlake	4:02 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Shorty Like Mine	Bow Wow Ft. Chris Brown	4:33	Blues 
Shoulder Lean	Young Joc	4:23	Other 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Snoop Dogg feat. Lil Jon & Trina- Step Yo Game Up 1 5:30 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Snoop Dogg ft. R. Kelly - That's That Shit 4:16 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Sorry, Blame It On Me - main	Akon	4:57 
South Park Mexicans (SPM) - Hillwood Hustlaz	 4:07 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
South Park Mexicans (SPM) - You Know My Name 4:44 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Southern Style Dj 3:22 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Spend Some Time	Eminem Feat. Obie Trice, Stat Quo & 50 Cent	5:10	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/25/2007 1:53 AM
SPM- In My Hood	spm	3:57	Other 
SPM - High Everyday	SPM	4:53	Other 
SPM - Marijuana in Your Brain	SPM	1:25	Other 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
SPM damned 4:50 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Spm Youngster 4:24 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
SPM 1 of these nights 3:56 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
SPM Children of the ghetto 4:32 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
SPM GOOD ENOUGH 3:56 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
SPM Here to work 4:18 1	10/24/2007 11:20 PM
SPM I miss 4:50 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Stop-N-Go (Dirty)	UGK	4:00	Hip Hop 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Suga / Kool-Aid	Gorilla Zoe	1:32	Gangsta 9/7/2007 4:25 PM
Sugar Free, DJ Quick - If You Stay Ready 4:01 1	11/1/2007 2:36 PM
Suicide Letters	Tech N9ne	4:09	genre 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Sweat Ya Perm Out (Feat. Lil Jon, Lil Scrappy & VA)	Katt Williams	8:04	Crunk 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
T.I. ft. UGK - Front Back & Side To Side 4:06 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
Take Ya Shoes Off	Yung Joc	4:28 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Tell Me When To Go (Remix) (Dirty)	E-40 feat. Kanye West, Ice Cube & Game	4:37	Hip Hop/Rap 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
The click Scandiless 5:08 6/14/2007 11:16 AM
The click Out my body 3:57 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
The click Wolf tickets ! 4:03 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
The Game Belongs To Me	UGK	5:27	Rap 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
The Streets (Ft. The Game & Will.I.Am)	Bone Thugs n Harmony	4:22 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
The Wash	Dr.Dre and Snoop Dogg	3:16	Rap 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
They Don't Want To See	Juan Gotti ft Lucky luciano	4:13	Gangsta 
TI Im a king 3:32 9/18/2007 10:42 PM
Timbaland_feat[1]._Nelly_Furtado_and_Justin_Timberlake_-_Give_It_To_Me	Timbaland	3:54	Hip-Hop/R&B 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Tonight	DJ Quick (feat Sugafree AMG and Mausberg)	3:09 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
too short fuck faces 3:47 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Too short Time for the flow ! 5:12 1	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Too short Step daddy 4:22 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
too short shake that monkey 4:42 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
too short say hoe 8:18 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Track 12 5:10 
Trick daddy Sugar 4:07 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Trillvelle Nobody 3:30 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Trillville Give me that 4:45 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
True Playaz	Mr Shadow	3:38	Rap 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Tu PAC Hitum up 5:14 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Tupac Shortys going to be a thug 3:53 10/4/2007 5:26 AM
Tupac Why do they call you bitch ! 4:20 6/5/2007 6:09 PM
Tupac Rider 4:40 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
Turn It Up feat. Lil Flip (Street Version) 4:38 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
U And Dat Ft. T. Pain, Kandi Girl	E-40	3:22	Hip Hop 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
UGK Pimpin no Ill ! 6:17 1	10/18/2007 8:17 PM
Unpredictable	Jamie Foxx Feat. Ludacris	3:39	R&B 3	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
USA	Ying Yang Twins	3:32	Hip Hop/Rap 7/13/2007 1:44 PM
Wait (The Whisper Song)	Ying Yang Twins	2:59	Hip Hop/Rap 9/18/2007 10:42 PM
Wait (The Whisper Song) (Remix)	Ying Yang Twins Feat. Busta Rhymes, Missy Elliott, Lil Scrappy, Free & Mr. Collipark	4:35	Hip Hop/Rap 10/17/2007 6:54 AM
We Like the Cars That Go Boom	Le Tigre	3:53	Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
We Want Eazy	Easy-E	5:01	Pop 
West side Conn ! Who Banggin 4:00 10/10/2007 4:38 AM
WEST SIDE Gangster Nation 4:35 7/13/2007 1:44 PM
You Don't Wanna Fuck With Me	MR.SHADOW	3:02	Chicano Rap 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
You Got Wrecked	Chamillionaire	3:29	Hip-Hop 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
You Make Me Wanna	Usher	3:41 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Yound bloods president 4:05 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Young Joc - Its Going Down drty 4:01 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Young Joc ft. gorilla zoe - Coffee Shop 4:08 2	10/24/2007 10:29 PM
Young Pimp	Whiteboy feat. Katt Williams	4:43	Rap 
Yung Joc ft. Gorilla Zoe- Poppin Bottles 4:19	Blues 10/4/2007 5:26 AM


----------



## [email protected]

i need an ipod bad, i listen to the tv and the kid runnin around! 

i need some itunes to zone off in my own little world, and just build.


----------



## Pokey

I listen to pretty much everything. The Eagles, Tupac, Nonpoint, Pearl Jam, Sevendust, Bob Seger, Pimk Floyd, Red Hot Chili Peppers, GnR, Public Enemy, Audioslave, etc. etc.. 

The list could go on forever, but those are a few of my favorites.


----------



## [email protected]

ha afro man, i wanted to build a kit, BUT I GOT HIGH! :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 02:20 PM~9227636
> *ha afro man, i wanted to build a kit, BUT I GOT HIGH!  :roflmao:
> *


My version would be, "I wanted to build a model, but then I got married".


----------



## [email protected]

i can listen to anything, but country, 

sevendust is my shit tho, there home cd is great! i love it!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 14 2007, 05:21 PM~9227651
> *My version would be, "I wanted to build a model, but then I got married".
> *



well at least i know not to get hitched anytime soon!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 03:18 PM~9227622
> *i need an ipod bad, i listen to the tv and the kid runnin around!
> 
> i need some itunes to zone off in my own little world, and just build.
> *



I was WAL MART the other day They got the new shuffle ! It holds about 250 songs ! It was about $80 bucks ! I bought mine when they frist came out ! Its about 2 yrs old I paid $145 ! 


Ran by there and check ! Its close to the holidays i bet they get cheaper !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 05:23 PM~9227673
> *I  was  WAL  MART  the  other  day  They  got  the  new  shuffle      !  It holds  about  250  songs  !  It  was  about  $80 bucks  !  I  bought  mine  when they  frist  came  out  !  Its  about  2  yrs  old    I  paid  $145 !
> Ran  by there    and  check !  Its  close  to  the  holidays  i bet  they get  cheaper  !
> *




true true! 

i need other model supplies b4 i get on of those tho! 

ill get a dremel first b4 an ipod


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 03:25 PM~9227694
> *true true!
> 
> i need other model supplies b4 i get on of those tho!
> 
> ill get a dremel first b4 an ipod
> *



Ture Value has a KNOCK OFF dremel ! It comes and looks just like a dremel ! Just differnt name ! $ 15.00 Bucks !


----------



## EVIL C

little brother 

j dilla

2 pac 

kanye west 

3 6 mafia

korn 

linkin park

mos def


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 05:27 PM~9227712
> *Ture  Value    has  a  KNOCK  OFF    dremel  !  It  comes  and  looks  just  like  a  dremel  !  Just  differnt  name  !  $ 15.00 Bucks !
> *



for real?? well you might have just saved my sanity mini! ha


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL! I can check my ture Vaule and if they have any You can send the paper to me alond with shipping and snag you 1 and send it out !


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 14 2007, 05:37 PM~9227798
> *LOL!  I  can  check  my  ture  Vaule    and  if they  have  any  You  can  send  the  paper  to  me  alond  with    shipping  and  snag you  1    and  send  it  out !
> *


i dont even think there is a true value around here! 

pm me with the info mini


----------



## [email protected]

or add it to the lil x-mas list! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 14 2007, 03:41 PM~9227822
> *i dont even think there is a true value around here!
> 
> pm me with the info mini
> *



Let me make sure they have it in stock ! If its there i get back to you ! '


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Not as thin as the 1 use but this is a good deal !

http://cgi.ebay.com/7-HIGH-SPEED-ROTARY-TO...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Ronin

*TINTS*


----------



## spikekid999

has anyone else built this model? if so can you post pics i wanna get some better ideas for mine :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

http://www.kmbc.com/news/14596087/detail.html

:0 :0


----------



## kustombuilder

my shit got deleated.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 14 2007, 07:22 PM~9230304
> *TINTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


camera film old school trick homie :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

is there anyway to clear clogged up spraybomb nozzles once the paint is dry ???


----------



## spikekid999

i usually toss it and grab a nozzle off another can


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 15 2007, 04:16 PM~9234868
> *is there anyway to clear clogged up spraybomb nozzles once the paint is dry ???
> *


paint thinner :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 04:52 PM~9235136
> *paint thinner :dunno:
> *





i would think thiner would do it! not to sure tho!


----------



## tyhodge07

what happened to the poll :dunno:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 15 2007, 11:01 AM~9233955
> *camera film old school trick homie  :biggrin:
> *


wrong


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Ronin+Nov 15 2007, 04:42 PM~9235846-->
> 
> 
> 
> wrong
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 04:32 PM~9235789
> *what happened to the poll :dunno:
> *


gone.i won. :0


----------



## DA_SQUID

where do i cut....i fliped the front end of a 64' impala....do i just cut off the fender things or what


----------



## spikekid999

well heres a few pics of my camaro. i tryed givin it a marble style paint job but not sure if i like it. tell me whatcha think or what i should do. i know the pics arnt that great but i aint got that great of lighting either


----------



## spikekid999

^^^^^^^i think it turned out lookin like shit


----------



## tyhodge07

it looks pretty cool.. it looks like in spots it dried up to much than u pulled it off.. i do the main color let dry over night, than do the top color and than i have the serran wrap sittin to the side in a bunch ready, and i just go around and dab it real quick.. i didnt have very good luck laying it over the body than peeling it off.


----------



## spikekid999

the top coat was still wet when i pulled the cling wrap off,i think some of the paint stuck to the cling wrap more then the car. i think ill redo it,not sure though,at least i tryed somethin new right? lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 15 2007, 10:11 PM~9237444
> *the top coat was still wet when i pulled the cling wrap off,i think some of the paint stuck to the cling wrap more then the car. i think ill redo it,not sure though,at least i tryed somethin new right? lol
> *


its supposed to be wet when you do it.. and its supposed to stick to the cling wrap, it looks like it peeled in spots on the body, like it got to dry and peeled when u pull the cling wrap off.. and yes atleast you tried something new :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

maybe ill leave it to inspire me to keep doin more new things. id flock the interior but i aint got none and im still stumped on what colors im gonna go with in it,thinkin black and purple or white n purple


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 15 2007, 07:13 PM~9237453
> *its supposed to be wet when you do it.. and its supposed to stick to the cling wrap, it looks like it peeled in spots on the body, like it got to dry and peeled when u pull the cling wrap off.. and yes atleast you tried something new  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 Thats what she said!!!!!!!!!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 15 2007, 07:54 PM~9237843
> *:0  :0  :0 Thats what she said!!!!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 HE LEFT HIMSELF OPEN FOR THAT ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

TYHODGE TAKE THAT WACK ASS O HELMET OFF THEY ARE GETTING BEAT RIGHT NOW.   USC...#1


----------



## BiggDeee

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 08:02 PM~9237927
> *TYHODGE TAKE THAT WACK ASS O HELMET OFF THEY ARE GETTING BEAT RIGHT NOW.  X 100*


----------



## Mr Biggs

ARIZONA-31 OREGON-11


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 09:17 PM~9238031
> *ARIZONA-31 OREGON-11
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:02 PM~9237927
> *TYHODGE TAKE THAT WACK ASS O HELMET OFF THEY ARE GETTING BEAT RIGHT NOW.   USC...#1
> *


usc is ranked under oregon still 
would of been a diffrent game if dixxon didnt get hurt in half of the first


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2007, 11:17 PM~9238031
> *ARIZONA-34 OREGON-24
> *


  looks alittle better that way.. that fumble at the end killed it


----------



## lowridermodels

HEY WHATS UP WITH THIS LITTLE BUSTER MONTEMAN??????COMING BACK WITH A NEW NAME....LEANIN ON THE DOOR!!!!!! FUGG THAT SHIAOT!


----------



## vengence

lol


----------



## mademan

whats krackalackin mofos?


----------



## mademan

Man, I hit up some goooood karma today!!

I always try my damndest to help homies out, weather it be sending out some drill bits, or a body, or somehing like that, just to be nice. Or weather it be at work, I try to be as nice as I can with people, especially the elderly.

well anyways, last night I was checkin my financial situation, and it I had a loan payment that was due by tomoro, and was a few $ short. 

so im at work today, and I was behind the meat counter (butcher) and I look out the window where we talk with customers , andi see something on the ground, under a pepperoni/jerky rack . So I high-tail it around and guess what it is.....

a 100.00 bill so I looked around and no one was even in the area, so I picked it up, and headed around the back into the cutting room, advised my boss that I had found soe cash n the floor (didnt say how much) but i told him if someone came looking for it, I would give it back, but if not, by the end of my shift if no one asked about it, I would keep it.

so 6 hours later I get off work... no one claimed it, so I got 100.00!

Im the first person to doubt the whole karma thing, bu tmaey things have a way of workin out for ya.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Nov 13 2007, 02:55 AM~9216683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Listen  SHADY  !
> Anything  i  need  to  say  to  you    or  you  need  to  say  to  me    can  be  published  any  where    you  want    !  I  an't no flaky  ass    bitch !  I  speak    whats  real    !  Little  fuck sticks  like  you  need  to be  hidden    about    the  shit they    do !  If  i  am  man  enough  to  type  it  i  should  be  man  enough  to  let  it  be  post  !
> What  beef you  have  on here    with  anyone    is  all  your  own  doing  Ass  Lick !  Don't  flip  this  shit    like  it    wasn't  your    worng  doing  Champ !
> Unlike  you  i    have  lived  with  flakey  bitches  !  I  know  your    cring    asses  try  to  flip  shit  around  !
> You  should  have  kept  you  trap    shut !  Took  your    5  day  lock  and  learned  from  it !
> 
> But  showing  the  retarded  side    of  your  **  I AM  A  REAL  COOL  GUY  IF  YOU  TALKED  TO  ME  ON PHONE  **  you  kept    making  new    LIL  names  and  starting    more    shit  for  your  self  !
> 
> NO ONE  HERE    SAID  MAKE    TROUBLE    FOR  YOURSELF !    Hey  Bryan  make  a  new  name  go  on  LIL  and  say  FUCK  RYAN ,  FUCK  M.C.B.A.
> And    If  some one  had  told  you  to  do    it    Your  the  retarded  ass  lick  that    did    the  typing  !    So  it  still  leads  back  to  1  of  2  things  !
> 
> Either    Your  BITCH  ASS  little  kid  and  are  mad !
> OR    your    someones  house  puppet    doing  what  they  tell  you  to  do  cause  their  FLAKY    ass    can't  man  up  on there  own !  But  if  you  ask  me  to  add  it  all  up  !
> They  Both  =    A  BITCH  !
> 
> And  you  brought    that  all  on  yourself  !
> THANK YOU  AND  HAVE  GREAT  DAY!  PUD WACKER ! </span>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 03:03 AM~9216698
> *come on kno yall can we just move on from this bullshit cause its like beatin a dead horse u aint goin no where. so lets just drop this shit andf move on.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 04:09 AM~9216859
> *Bro, we'd LOVE to move on, but the little focker keeps coming back! :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2007, 06:13 AM~9217506
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Doesn't much help with these guys running there keys off everytime someone says something about this guy either!!!!
> In all reality it's not your address I posted and this aint no police station so as for calling a guy a rat peice of shit for doing so only makes you look like the bigger dumbass!!!! And as I said before if it was wrong in your eye's then so be it! I personally think this guy had it comeing.... Infact the name Byran Meeks I believe has been running around this website for a long ass time! Even longer then some of you members that back his play and if my memory serves me correctly he has ripped off quite the amount of people on here as well as all his shit talking!! I'm sure if I done some digging in my previous posts this wouldn't be the first time I posted this address!!!
> Regardless I'm done with this lets take your advice move on and continue building!!!! And maybe tell your homeboy to move on also! There is plenty other sites he can go cause his shit at!!!! *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Nov 13 2007, 06:35 AM~9217616
> *actually.. he's the same kid that always wanted to buy shit and left everyone hanging and never paid up.. he wanted to buy a couple things off me when he first came on here and never paid up.. its been the same with a few other ppl.. and thats mainly where everything started from, but we dropped it for a bit than his mount started running.. and i did post his addy awhile back, a couple months back or so when we were all trying to find all the info we could on his ass.. he gave me his addy like the second day he was here to buy shit from me, but never paid like i said.. so i saved it,  because that isnt always good and always a sign in there somewhere with shit like that.. but i do have his addy still...  :biggrin:
> *



after all this talk he still came back yet again...... 

yo 8-ball and dade county..... 

why u guys backin him up like that? if he weren't part or your "fam" would u still say the same things? if some dumb white kid came in askin for shit from everyone, starting bullshit, talkin shit bout peoples builds, bullshittin daily, then when he gets SUSPENDED make new names to continue his shit and then came back and put "FUCK LOW4OSHOW MCC" in topics all over as well as PM your staff..... would u still think he "needs another chance" ???????

seriously now...... think bout who the fuck u backin up..... he has done nothing for your club but give u a bad name, bad rep, and even caused members to leave..... how much he worth to you?

try going over to scale auto forums with that shit or the Model Cars mag forums and they's kick his ass out as well......


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2007, 10:44 PM~9246217
> *Man, I hit up some goooood karma today!!
> 
> I always try my damndest to help homies out, weather it  be sending out some drill bits, or a  body, or somehing like that, just to be nice. Or weather it be at work, I try to be as nice as I can with people, especially the elderly.
> 
> well anyways, last night I was checkin my financial situation, and it I had a loan payment that was due by tomoro, and was a few $ short.
> 
> so im at work today, and I was behind the meat counter (butcher) and I look out the window where we talk with customers , andi see something on the ground, under a pepperoni/jerky rack . So I high-tail it around and guess what it is.....
> 
> a 100.00 bill so I looked around and no one was even in the area, so I picked it up, and headed around the back into the cutting room, advised my boss that I had found soe cash n the floor (didnt say how much) but i told him if someone came looking for it, I would give it back, but if not, by the end of my shift if no one asked about it, I would keep it.
> 
> so 6 hours later I get off work... no one claimed it, so I got 100.00!
> 
> Im the first person to doubt the whole karma thing, bu tmaey things have a way of workin out for ya.
> *


damn that sounds good,i believe in karma as well,and sounds like you got some really good karma comin your way still,just keep ya head up and ya eyes open bro..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 16 2007, 08:00 PM~9246355
> *damn that sounds good,i believe in karma as well,and sounds like you got some really good karma comin your way still,just keep ya head up and ya eyes open bro..
> *


fuck man KARMA IS REAL.... i've had more than enough examples in my life that has shown me that karma exists and there has to be some sort of God or something that has an influence over us all.....


----------



## mademan

^^ im starting to think the same thing. I never really believed in any of it. But lately things are changing for the better.

Its just wierd how last night i was bummed out trying to figure how i was gonna come up with the extra few $$. then this happens.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 16 2007, 08:20 PM~9246430
> *^^ im starting to think the same thing. I never really believed in any of it. But lately things are changing for the better.
> 
> Its just wierd how last night i was bummed out trying to figure how i was gonna come up with the extra few $$. then this happens.
> *


one time me and my homie were cruisin in his 75 monte and he hit some fukkin debris on the freeway.. tore open his transmission pan.... was the middle of a summer day.... hot as fuck.... we called for some homies to come tow us home but they were like 45 minutes away so we had to just chill there on the side of the freeway.... then some dude stops by asks if we need help.... we said it cool but we got some homies coming already.... so we thanked him and he left.... after he pulled back onto the freeway and left, i tuned to my friend and said 'too bad he wasn't a lunchwagon or somethin so we could get some damn drinks...." then we see the same guy had pulled off the freeway onto the shoulder bout 1/4 mile away and started reversing back to us.... he hopped out his truck and pulled a cooler out the back and asked if we wanted a drink at least since he couldn't tow... :0 :0


----------



## mademan

now that is crazy! nice of him to even pull over in the first place. Around here, if you pull over to the side of the road to fix a flat or something, people speed by yelling at you and throw stuff... like beer bottles, shoes, eggs, etc.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2007, 01:44 AM~9246217
> *Man, I hit up some goooood karma today!!
> 
> I always try my damndest to help homies out, weather it  be sending out some drill bits, or a  body, or somehing like that, just to be nice. Or weather it be at work, I try to be as nice as I can with people, especially the elderly.
> 
> well anyways, last night I was checkin my financial situation, and it I had a loan payment that was due by tomoro, and was a few $ short.
> 
> so im at work today, and I was behind the meat counter (butcher) and I look out the window where we talk with customers , andi see something on the ground, under a pepperoni/jerky rack . So I high-tail it around and guess what it is.....
> 
> a 100.00 bill so I looked around and no one was even in the area, so I picked it up, and headed around the back into the cutting room, advised my boss that I had found soe cash n the floor (didnt say how much) but i told him if someone came looking for it, I would give it back, but if not, by the end of my shift if no one asked about it, I would keep it.
> 
> so 6 hours later I get off work... no one claimed it, so I got 100.00!
> 
> Im the first person to doubt the whole karma thing, bu tmaey things have a way of workin out for ya.
> *


i put that there for them drill bits  you still want them crunch berries, cookie crisp, and fruity pebbles :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 12:02 AM~9246642
> *i put that there for them drill bits  you still want them crunch berries, cookie crisp, and fruity pebbles  :biggrin:
> *


yup, picked up money order today! mailin it in the AM


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2007, 03:08 AM~9246673
> *yup, picked up money order today! mailin it in the AM
> *


  ill get u a deal on them hopefully, coupons and discount, lol :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 17 2007, 12:44 AM~9246217
> *Man, I hit up some goooood karma today!!
> 
> I always try my damndest to help homies out, weather it  be sending out some drill bits, or a  body, or somehing like that, just to be nice. Or weather it be at work, I try to be as nice as I can with people, especially the elderly.
> 
> well anyways, last night I was checkin my financial situation, and it I had a loan payment that was due by tomoro, and was a few $ short.
> 
> so im at work today, and I was behind the meat counter (butcher) and I look out the window where we talk with customers , andi see something on the ground, under a pepperoni/jerky rack . So I high-tail it around and guess what it is.....
> 
> a 100.00 bill so I looked around and no one was even in the area, so I picked it up, and headed around the back into the cutting room, advised my boss that I had found soe cash n the floor (didnt say how much) but i told him if someone came looking for it, I would give it back, but if not, by the end of my shift if no one asked about it, I would keep it.
> 
> so 6 hours later I get off work... no one claimed it, so I got 100.00!
> 
> Im the first person to doubt the whole karma thing, bu tmaey things have a way of workin out for ya.
> *


hey guys
mademan that karma stuff is very real !! believe in it . it aint no joke. not to get to heavy but just remember god may not give you what you want be he will 
always give you what you need . like that 100.00 bill !!! you do something nice for somebody you get it back 10 fold !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 15 2007, 02:42 PM~9235846
> *wrong
> *


what do u mean wrong i've known about that along time my partner r.i.p showed that about 10 yrs ago he was building even b 4 u had diapers homie i have kits that we traded that are og not reproduction i have a og 54 belair with a 25 yr old paint job on. he had kits from way back then and ur telling me i'm wrong shit get ur shit straight homie lol...................... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 16 2007, 10:48 PM~9246257
> *after all this talk he still came back yet again......
> 
> yo 8-ball and dade county.....
> 
> why u guys backin him up like that? if he weren't part or your "fam" would u still say the same things? if some dumb white kid came in askin for shit from everyone, starting bullshit, talkin shit bout peoples builds, bullshittin daily, then when he gets SUSPENDED make new names to continue his shit and then came back and put "FUCK LOW4OSHOW MCC" in topics all over as well as PM your staff..... would u still think he "needs another chance" ???????
> 
> seriously now...... think bout who the fuck u backin up..... he has done nothing for your club but give u a bad name, bad rep, and even caused members to leave..... how much he worth to you?
> 
> try going over to scale auto forums with that shit or the Model Cars mag forums and they's kick his ass out as well......
> *


Can't believe that little shit is back again!


----------



## easy nigga

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 17 2007, 05:11 AM~9247196
> *Can't believe that little shit is back again!
> *


and IM STILL HERE YOU IRISH BITCH :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 17 2007, 03:11 AM~9247196
> *Can't believe that little shit is back again!
> *


hey pokey what the fuck did monteman do everybody is talking about him like if 
killed someone and shit so what the fuck is going on now :angry:


----------



## easy nigga

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 17 2007, 05:15 AM~9247200
> *hey pokey what the fuck did monteman do everybody is talking about him like if
> killed someone and shit so what the fuck is going on now :angry:
> *


eh it's me monteman,they say lil shit like that,that rollin said to keep startin more shit. :uh: i said this once before i don't say anything until they something to or about me  i don't even know why they keep doin this shit hell i even had my 2 door bubble impala posted up and even showed progress on it but still suspended,???don't know why :uh: they just like to keep eagin shit on and on and on till the point no one will give a fuck,im just waitin till that day,till then homie keep buildin and stay up,i souls have more work done on my 2 door bubble impala today  i hope


----------



## BODINE

well i wont be building this week ....long week for me and they put me on overnight shift 

i work at a grocery store so this is the second busiest week of the year 

workin everynight


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by easy *****_@Nov 17 2007, 06:21 AM~9247210
> *eh it's me monteman,they say lil shit like that,that rollin said to keep startin more shit. :uh: i said this once before i don't say anything until they something to or about me  i don't even know why they keep doin this shit hell i even had my 2 door bubble impala posted up and even showed progress on it but still suspended,???don't know why :uh: they just like to keep eagin shit on and on and on till the point no one will give a fuck,im just waitin till that day,till then homie keep buildin and stay up,i souls have more work done on my 2 door bubble impala today  i hope
> *


I JUST REALIZED THAT MAYBE WHEN HES SUSPENDED HE BUILDS SOMETHING TO TRY TO NOT GET SUSPENDED OR UNBAN HIMSELF!


----------



## easy nigga

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 17 2007, 07:51 AM~9247352
> *I JUST REALIZED THAT MAYBE WHEN HES SUSPENDED HE BUILDS SOMETHING TO TRY TO NOT GET SUSPENDED OR UNBAN HIMSELF!
> *


TRUEim workin on the 2 door bubble now,and i just bought another donk 94 impalaSS kit from wal mart last night but i think the new one is gona be a lowlow and not a donk :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by easy *****_@Nov 17 2007, 05:13 AM~9247198
> *and IM STILL HERE YOU IRISH BITCH :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Monte this is the shit that gets you booted ! And then making 100 new names dont help !




There was nothing that any posted for you to make this comment or even racial ! 


If you shut your mouth and take you god damn punishment like a man ! You could have all your posting rights back dumb shit ! But makeing new names to get around the system shows your not really 23 !At least it shows your inmature ! Just set back and build for a month ! Take your ban serious and then after the month is up try and Act right then return ! What your doing is only making shit worse !


----------



## 1ofaknd

He's not welcome here...plain and simple. Time isn't going to change anything, like i said before, i can play this game all day long.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## tyhodge07

all i can do is laugh, and say this KID is retarded.. in no way is this KID 23.. lets just crash his comp with the LIL killer virus :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 05:49 PM~9249283
> *all i can do is laugh, and say this KID is retarded.. in no way is this KID 23.. lets just crash his comp with the LIL killer virus :biggrin:
> *


x2 im guessin he's 11 MAYBE 12 lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 17 2007, 07:13 PM~9249418
> *x2 im guessin he's 11 MAYBE 12 lol
> *


i think his true age is 15 or 16.. im 22, and have 1 kid, and cant even find the time to get online and bs all day long, when i have her for the day, i only get the time when she naps or asleep for the night.. he claims to have 4 kids and 23 yrs old.. bs :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

oh and monte.. since u can get pics up of the caprice.. throw some pics up of yourself, along with your kids.. we'll see if u can prove to us ur not a bullshitter  oh and the box caprice


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 06:17 PM~9249436
> *i think his true age is 15 or 16.. im 22, and have 1 kid, and cant even find the time to get online and bs all day long, when i have her for the day, i only get the time when she naps or asleep for the night.. he claims to have 4 kids and 23 yrs old.. bs  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: ya thats obviously total BS


----------



## tyhodge07

damn i just ate a full serving of mashed potatoes.. lol one of them betty crocker ones that comes with 2 packs.. i got the garlic chedder one, and this shits good as hell :0


----------



## BODINE

my wife a\bout to make Basalmic vinieger chicken and some butter noodles :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 17 2007, 07:32 PM~9249503
> *my wife a\bout to make Basalmic vinieger chicken and some butter noodles  :cheesy:
> *


i made some chicken the other night, we bought some cajun chick breast, and than i marinated it for 24hours with my "special"  marinade.. shit was good as hell.. if u make ur own marinade put some soy sause in the marinade.. gives it a real good flavor and u cant even taste it really..


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 05:38 PM~9249534
> *i made some chicken the other night, we bought some cajun chick breast, and than i marinated it for 24hours with my "special"  marinade.. shit was good as hell.. if u make ur own marinade put some soy sause in the marinade.. gives it a real good flavor and u cant even taste it really..
> *


 :0 

:around: :around:


----------



## tyhodge07

:biggrin: we bought this seasoning shit, its a steak, rib, pork, chicken, etc.. rub that this guy makes out where we went on vacation, i use that shit too.. the other ingredients i cant tell, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

whose got some coke rewards they dont use.. send them to me, i need the code and the drink the code is from :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 17 2007, 05:42 PM~9249558
> *:biggrin: we bought this seasoning shit, its a steak, rib, pork, chicken, etc.. rub that this guy makes out where we went on vacation, i use that shit too.. the other ingredients i cant tell, lol
> *


*note* never eat chicken at Ty's house :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 17 2007, 07:45 PM~9249574
> **note* never eat chicken at Ty's house  :0
> *


:yes: my cousin dont like chicken and he tried this and ate a full piece of it.. :biggrin: i like cooking, but not something id do as a job or as a career


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by easy *****+Nov 17 2007, 04:13 AM~9247198-->
> 
> 
> 
> and IM STILL HERE YOU IRISH BITCH :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now I'm an Irish bitch?
> 
> This is why you keep getting banned you dumb shit. Like Ryan said, you ARE NOT welcome here.
> 
> BTW, stop coming on here and acting like you don't understand why you keep getting banned. You are a liar, a flake, and a shit starter, plain and simple. Stop acting like you are a victim.
> 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigdogg323_@Nov 17 2007, 04:15 AM~9247200
> *hey pokey what the fuck did monteman do everybody is talking about him like if
> killed someone and shit so what the fuck is going on now :angry:
> *


Like I said above, he is a liar, flake, bitch, etc. etc..

He can come on here and play the victim all he wants, but, anyone who has paid attention knows what he really is.

He has been caught in several lies.

He posted up some PM conversations between himself and another member, some pretty personal shit. That's a bitch move if I ever saw one.

He runs his damn mouth too much.

He has screwed a few people on some deals.


And then, there's the whole thing with him getting a temporary ban for a few days. Instead of taking his punishment like a man (which he is not), he felt the need to make up a few new accounts and start shit. Like when he came on here a few days ago and posted "FUCK THE MCBA" in a bunch of topics.

Oh yeah, and he just called me an Irish bitch.


----------



## spikekid999

:angry: :angry: :angry: i was just lookin on one of my shelves for a part or two,and the fuckin shelf fell,broke these models all to shit, two f&f cars,a 70 chevell 4x4 (not a donk lol),and a winged 67 impala (nascar),now i gotta see if i have all the parts and try and reserect em :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## themonteman

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 17 2007, 11:06 PM~9250887
> *<span style='color:red'>And then, there's the whole thing with him getting a temporary ban for a few days. Instead of taking his punishment like a man (which he is not), he felt the need to make up a few new accounts and start shit. Like when he came on here a few days ago and posted "FUCK THE MCBA" in a bunch of topics.
> 
> Oh yeah, and he just called me an Irish bitch.
> *


Im sayin this for the last time,i DID NOT make fake accounts when my ''Tip Slow''account got put on a 5 day viewing thing.There's a big difference of what you talkin bout pokey.2 days later it got SUSPENDED,i didn't make new accounts until my ''Tip Slow aacount got SUSPENDED,not the 5 day thing ok.I want to ask everyone this,what is your real beef with me???See this is LIL,all the b/s that happens on here stays here.I got a few people on here that call me up or i call them and it ain't no b/s between us.AND it's funny how everybody bitched about me not buildin shit''monteman you not build anything''but it's also funny how i am buildin somethin but no replys or anything.i wouldn't care if anybody on here said,''it's too high,or to short,the rims are to big or the rims are to short or just say it's flat out ugly''but now i don't wanna build shit.when i saw minis and cruzinlow 2 door bubbles i got a lot of insperation and got up and started to work on mine.but shit i putin some work into mine but noone has any heart to say anything about but for a few people.is it cause it's a donk???i might make that other bubble a lowlow,im not sure yet.Im putin like this,if you(everybody)can't leave a lil reply to my work then don't say shit to me at all.that goes for everybody.now 1ofaknd you can delete this but i would like it if wouldn't,it's not a smart or pissed off post im just sayin what i fell like i have to say.i wish the best to everyone and their builds and rollin great work on the 2 door........and as far as me fuckin over people on deals i have never done it,i done deals with,cadi luva,a lot of deals with 8-ball,spikekid777(a package got lost in the mail so i sunt him another one)and a few more.now i have been fucked over on here by someone but i never fucked anyone over.so pokey go back to your resource and tell you got the wrong info  so now i want to ask you(pokey)and everyone else,who have i fucked over on a deal?


----------



## crxlowrider

ok guys just to let everyone know me and monte are straight so and i noticed the last couple of times that me and him have talked he HAS straightened his attitude out greatly so yes me and monte had our little argument and yes he did do me wronge BUT i forgive and forget about it so to everyone else that is badmouthing monte why don't you getto know him alittle more he DOES have kids and he does build and if peaple started talking shit about my cars then yea i'd stop posting shit up toohow would you feel if peaple started talking shit about your build NONE stop so come on everybody give the guy another break and let him prove himself to lil i'm not sure how many times he has had another chance but let the guy try again ok


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Nov 18 2007, 02:31 AM~9251880
> *Im sayin this for the last time,i DID NOT make fake accounts when my ''Tip Slow''account got put on a 5 day viewing thing.There's a big difference of what you talkin bout pokey.2 days later it got SUSPENDED,i didn't make new accounts until my ''Tip Slow aacount got SUSPENDED,not the 5 day thing ok.I want to ask everyone this,what is your real beef with me???See this is LIL,all the b/s that happens on here stays here.I got a few people on here that call me up or i call them and it ain't no b/s between us.AND it's funny how everybody bitched about me not buildin shit''monteman you not build anything''but it's also funny how i am buildin somethin but no replys or anything.i wouldn't care if anybody on here said,''it's too high,or to short,the rims are to big or the rims are to short or just say it's flat out ugly''but now i don't wanna build shit.when i saw minis and cruzinlow 2 door bubbles i got a lot of insperation and got up and started to work on mine.but shit i putin some work into mine but noone has any heart to say anything about but for a few people.is it cause it's a donk???i might make that other bubble a lowlow,im not sure yet.Im putin like this,if you(everybody)can't leave a lil reply to my work then don't say shit to me at all.that goes for everybody.now 1ofaknd you can delete this but i would like it if wouldn't,it's not a smart or pissed off post im just sayin what i fell like i have to say.i wish the best to everyone and their builds and rollin great work on the 2 door........and as far as me fuckin over people on deals i have never done it,i done deals with,cadi luva,a lot of deals with 8-ball,spikekid777(a package got lost in the mail so i sunt him another one)and a few more.now i have been fucked over on here by someone but i never fucked anyone over.so pokey go back to your resource and tell you got the wrong info  so now i want to ask you(pokey)and everyone else,who have i fucked over on a deal?
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH

WHATS UP BRYAN HOW U BEEN?


----------



## themonteman

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 18 2007, 04:03 AM~9251984
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH
> 
> WHATS UP BRYAN HOW U BEEN?
> *


 :0  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: shit homie can't you see???im in a tight bind here buts it's all good homie,what you been up to?


----------



## 8-Ball

u kno i wasnt goin to say shit this time but i cant sit back. but 1st to answer u rollin even if monte wasnt in my "fam" and i have talked with him i would still say what i said. monte has always been cool with me unlike some people on here. what i dont really understand is how some of yall can say lets just ignore him can just keep bringin shit up. and i have noticed yall do say he dont build but everytime he post somethin up dont no one besides his fellow club memers say shit being good or bad now to me thats really controdicting yourselves. yall tell him people will look at him different if he builds and when he builds still nothin from yall. but im fuckin done with this shit man this makes me think who is the immature ones really.


----------



## themonteman

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 18 2007, 04:12 AM~9252017
> *u kno i wasnt goin to say shit this time but i cant sit back.  but 1st to answer u rollin even if monte wasnt in my "fam" and i have talked with him i would still say what i said. monte has always been cool with me unlike some people on here. what i dont really understand is how some of yall can say lets just ignore him can just keep bringin shit up. and i have noticed yall do say he dont build but everytime he post somethin up dont no one besides his fellow club memers say shit being good or bad now to me thats really controdicting yourselves. yall tell him people will look at him different if he builds and when he builds still nothin from yall. but im fuckin done with this shit man this makes me think who is the immature ones really.
> *


very true homie,like i said in another topic they just keep on eagin the shit on.''most''people on here says it's not about the build but as long as you build it.thats not fuckin true cause if that bubble was a lowlow everybody would be all over it,i just wanted to change things up a bit cause i never seen a 2 door bubble donk so thats why i went with that idea.It seems like every car has to be a lowlow on here or it ain't shit,who cares a car is car fuckin car ok,i got 2 more bubbles comein in the mail and they might be donks to,or just sitin em factory stock.yea they are immature homie they keep bringin up shit when thay say ignore it.Well time for me to roll up this blunt andlite it so i can take a piss then eat and change some pampers and then go to sleep,have a good night.peace


----------



## tyhodge07

actually.. not going through with deals isnt very good either, we had 2 deals when u first came to LIL u never paid up for.. it dont bother me tho. and you created another account after tipslow got put on restrictions so you could post shit up right away, thats why everything started up like this.. and you just kept making it worse and worse.. ryan said he was done with it, i dont think he will be changing his mind anytime soon.. should have quit after the first new account and took your restriction than came back serious. everyone can only take so much, and people backing you up wont change nothing.. and as far as your build, there was a couple that commented on it in the chat.. just cuz we were in there talkin might be why no one posted it up on the topic. and being told not to make another account and doing yet another still isnt moving you anwhere forward, its moving you deeper and deeper..


----------



## themonteman

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 05:47 AM~9252234
> *actually.. not going through with deals isnt very good either, we had 2 deals when u first came to LIL u never paid up for.. it dont bother me tho.  and you created another account after tipslow got put on restrictions so you could post shit up right away, thats why everything started up like this.. and you just kept making it worse and worse.. ryan said he was done with it, i dont think he will be changing his mind anytime soon.. should have quit after the first new account and took your restriction than came back serious. everyone can only take so much, and people backing you up wont change nothing.. and as far as your build, there was a couple that commented on it in the chat.. just cuz we were in there talkin might be why  no one posted it up on the topic.  and being told not to make another account and doing yet another still isnt moving you anwhere forward, its moving you deeper and deeper..
> *


ehh true BUTwhat deal we had when i first came on here i never made a deal with you,is it the lowrider game?if so that wasn't a deal case i told you to get back at me on that when you get it.,and as for as tawanna bein a fake account i tink not cause that was my girl account,she wanted it she i made it for her.Tip Slow and Tawanna were not fake accounts  the others are


----------



## 1ofaknd

get over it...you're banned, and that's that. Since i'm such a bitch, i'm going to keep banning the new names you make. Hope you got plenty of email addresses :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

RYAN MY ADVICE TO YOU IS 
"banned him and all his IP adresses"--mini


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 11:29 AM~9252658
> *RYAN MY ADVICE TO YOU IS
> "banned him and all his IP adresses"--mini
> *


he's too poor to afford cable internet i guess...AOL uses different IP's everytime you login. 

Probably 200 people posted with the same Dynamic AOL IP address that he used last time. banning it wouldn't work.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

o ok i see

anywayzzzz,,,,
I NEED HELP WITH THIS!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 18 2007, 12:17 PM~9252619
> *get over it...you're banned, and that's that. Since i'm such a bitch, i'm going to keep banning the new names you make. Hope you got plenty of email addresses  :cheesy:
> *


lol.. to me making a new email addy every day and on here would get old.. i guess the only way to get him off for good is to get his food stamps cut off than he wont be able to afford dial up :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

LOOK WHAT I BROUGHT HOME TODAY! 73,xxx original miles. my homie caught life, and its been sitting up in a yard for about 4 years. its a 84, non intercooled. ive been trying to get it for a while now. they had it outside with the windows down for a while before i got them to cover it. mice have chewed the insulation under the hood , now its packed all around the engine. i have my work cut out for real now. plans are to go back stock , with a few changes under the hood. 



























































:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 cant wait to chew up some mustangs next summer.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 11:37 AM~9252686
> *o ok i see
> 
> anywayzzzz,,,,
> I NEED HELP WITH THIS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW DO U MAKE THE THINGYS THAT THA HARDLINES GO TO!?


----------



## tyhodge07

looks like you pulled it out of a lake.. lol.. whats the milage on it, does it run?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 18 2007, 12:09 PM~9253171
> *looks like you pulled it out of a lake.. lol.. whats the milage on it, does it run?
> *


damn near..... 73,xxx . sorta runs, needs the wastegate replaced.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 02:03 PM~9253139
> *HOW DO U MAKE THE THINGYS THAT THA HARDLINES GO TO!?
> *


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 18 2007, 09:17 AM~9252619
> *get over it...you're banned, and that's that. Since i'm such a bitch, i'm going to keep banning the new names you make. Hope you got plenty of email addresses  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by crxlowrider_@Nov 18 2007, 02:47 AM~9251936
> *ok guys just to let everyone know me and monte are straight so and i noticed the last couple of times that me and him have talked he HAS straightened his attitude out greatly so yes me and monte had our little argument and yes he did do me wronge BUT i forgive and forget about it so to everyone else that is badmouthing monte why don't you getto know him alittle more he DOES have kids and he does build and if peaple started talking shit about my cars then yea i'd stop posting shit up toohow would you feel if peaple started talking shit about your build NONE stop so come on everybody give the guy another break and let him prove himself to lil i'm not sure how many times he has had another chance but let the guy try again ok
> *


LOL, that sounds like something I would have said a few weeks back. I gave him several chances, and I kept sticking up for him, and defending his behavior. Then, he'd start his shit again, and make ME look like an ass for telling everyone to give him another chance. So, as you can probably tell, I'm done defending him.

I'm also sick of him acting like a victim. It was funny at first, but now it's just getting old.


HE brings the shit up every time he makes another account on here, which is basically the same as spitting in the face of the LIL admins, and saying, "fuck LIL, their rules don't apply to me".


To those that think I'm being "immature", that's fine, I really don't give a shit. Just think about something for a minute. How many other people on here do I have a problem with? That's right, zero. So, what does that tell you? 

Maybe I am making myself look like an ass, but, oh well. I don't like liars, and I don't like being called a bitch, especially BY a bitch.


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 02:03 PM~9253139
> *HOW DO U MAKE THE THINGYS THAT THA HARDLINES GO TO!?
> *


the thingys! thats an adex or adel dude do some research and all i can say about making it is stryene. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

OOHHHHHH NOW I GET IT!
THE BLACK HOSE AT THE BOTTOM OF IT GOES TO THE CYLINDERS!!
I WAS WONDERIN WHERE TO CONNECT THOSE AT LOL!


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 03:08 PM~9253459
> *OOHHHHHH NOW I GET IT!
> THE BLACK HOSE AT THE BOTTOM OF IT GOES TO THE CYLINDERS!!
> I WAS WONDERIN WHERE TO CONNECT THOSE AT LOL!
> *


no they dont i told you to research kid.


----------



## DoUgH

go to this link it should help work out how the dumps are shaped and hooked up
http://www.eternalrollerz.com/TechArticles...eDumpValves.htm


> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 18 2007, 02:03 PM~9253139
> *HOW DO U MAKE THE THINGYS THAT THA HARDLINES GO TO!?
> *


----------



## old low&slo

hey hearse 
looks like quite a project !!!
great before pics cant wait to see after pics.
good luck !!!!!


----------



## old low&slo

hey pokey
dont sweat it homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Nov 18 2007, 02:26 PM~9253775
> *hey hearse
> looks like quite a project !!!
> great before pics cant wait to see after pics.
> good luck !!!!!
> *


ive waited a long tme to get it, im puttng the hearse in storage just so i can focus in the t-type.....


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 18 2007, 10:34 AM~9252675
> *he's too poor to afford cable internet i guess...AOL uses different IP's everytime you login.
> 
> Probably 200 people posted with the same Dynamic  AOL IP address that he used last time. banning it wouldn't work.
> *


hmmmm.......im not poor at all,oh cable internet thats on the way :biggrin: .im not poor i can support my family(im not sayin you can't),what makes you think i can't afford anything???if im broke/poor then why can i go on ebay and buy just about somethin off of there every other day???And im poor???you can't even afford to keep your shop open,shit i wanted to help you out and buy a bus load of shit from ya to help you out but i thought about it and i said,''if i sunt him the money,would i get my stuff''and then somethin told me naw so i didn't offer  so next time you aim that ''poor''word at me,make sure you know what your talkin bout


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 03:59 AM~9257569
> *hmmmm.......im not poor at all,oh cable internet thats on the way :biggrin: .im not poor i can support my family(im not sayin you can't),what makes you think i can't afford anything???if im broke/poor then why can i go on ebay and buy just about somethin off of there every other day???And im poor???you can't even afford to keep your shop open,shit i wanted to help you out and buy a bus load of shit from ya to help you out but i thought about it and i said,''if i sunt him the money,would i get my stuff''and then somethin told me naw so i didn't offer  so next time you aim that ''poor''word at me,make sure you know what your talkin bout
> *


id call you a poor worthless piece of shit that needs to stay off the site.. and i hope and pray you get cable modem.. because that will just end ur time her eon lil.. so enjoy cable all you want.. i guess mommy got a raise at work, because i know damn well u dont work :uh:


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:25 AM~9257641
> *id call you a poor worthless piece of shit that needs to stay off the site.. and i hope and pray you get cable modem.. because that will just end ur time her eon lil.. so enjoy cable all you want.. i guess mommy got a raise at work, because i know damn well u dont work  :uh:
> *


im not poor and i don't have to pray for anything i want,i just go out and but it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 04:38 AM~9257668
> *im not poor and i don't have to pray for anything i want,i just go out and but it
> *


seems like you pray everyday ur account dont get banned.. and i know u want it to work so u can just log on and not worry :roflmao: :uh:


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:46 AM~9257692
> *seems like you pray everyday ur account dont get banned.. and i know u want it to work so u can just log on and not worry :roflmao: :uh:
> *


naawwww if it does get banned i just make another one  and don't worry about it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 04:51 AM~9257710
> *naawwww if it does get banned i just make another one  and don't worry about it
> *


and thats exactly why you lost all your privliages (spelling) here on the forum..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Nov 18 2007, 12:12 AM~9252017
> *u kno i wasnt goin to say shit this time but i cant sit back.  but 1st to answer u rollin even if monte wasnt in my "fam" and i have talked with him i would still say what i said. monte has always been cool with me unlike some people on here. what i dont really understand is how some of yall can say lets just ignore him can just keep bringin shit up. and i have noticed yall do say he dont build but everytime he post somethin up dont no one besides his fellow club memers say shit being good or bad now to me thats really controdicting yourselves. yall tell him people will look at him different if he builds and when he builds still nothin from yall. but im fuckin done with this shit man this makes me think who is the immature ones really.
> *


dude..... go back and look...... i have posted good comments to his monte and shit.... he wouldn't be in this mess if he just shut the fuck up and waited for his account to clear up.... U DO KNOW THAT'S HOW HE FUCKED UP BIGGEST.... the new names don't help him out any..... i know some of the people on here that has been in LIL and gotten banned for stupid shit.... but instead of coming back and starting shit..... they waited for the fukkin smoke to clear and slipped back in respectfully and are contributing builders on here now..... if he wanna fukkin come back tell him wait a while.... let everyone forget bout the bullshit... then NO MORE BULLSHIT WHEN HE COMES BACK....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 04:54 AM~9257721
> *dude..... go back and look...... i have posted good comments to his monte and shit.... he wouldn't be in this mess if he just shut the fuck up and waited for his account to clear up.... U DO KNOW THAT'S HOW HE FUCKED UP BIGGEST.... the new names don't help him out any..... i know some of the people on here that has been in LIL and gotten banned for stupid shit.... but instead of coming back and starting shit..... they waited for the fukkin smoke to clear and slipped back in respectfully and are contributing builders on here now..... if he wanna fukkin come back tell him wait a while.... let everyone forget bout the bullshit... then NO MORE BULLSHIT WHEN HE COMES BACK....
> *


:yes: i got banned for posting a log out link


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 02:53 AM~9257718
> *and thats exactly why you lost all your privliages (spelling) here on the forum..
> *


TYLER!!!,i lost my spelling''privliages'' a while back,then i got em back 5 days later,then thw account got suspended,there's a big between the two of em


----------



## rollinoldskoo

why don't u just dissappear for a while and then come back clean....


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 02:54 AM~9257721
> *dude..... go back and look...... i have posted good comments to his monte and shit.... he wouldn't be in this mess if he just shut the fuck up and waited for his account to clear up.... U DO KNOW THAT'S HOW HE FUCKED UP BIGGEST.... the new names don't help him out any..... i know some of the people on here that has been in LIL and gotten banned for stupid shit.... but instead of coming back and starting shit..... they waited for the fukkin smoke to clear and slipped back in respectfully and are contributing builders on here now..... if he wanna fukkin come back tell him wait a while.... let everyone forget bout the bullshit... then NO MORE BULLSHIT WHEN HE COMES BACK....
> *


so your sayin if i stfu and don't come back,after my suspencion is up then i can come back.(respectfuly)but here's the thing rollin someone is bound to bring back up the shit about me and get some more shit started.watch if i stay off of here for a while someone will bring it back up


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 03:01 AM~9257740
> *why don't u just dissappear for a while and then come back clean....
> *


i am  ill come back with respect


----------



## rollinoldskoo

TRY IT....... making new names every day is obviously not gonna work....


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 03:05 AM~9257755
> *TRY IT....... making new names every day is obviously not gonna work....
> *


k homie i got you,how about a guest??? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 05:09 AM~9257770
> *k homie i got you,how about a guest??? :0
> *


i think if we dont know who the guests is than nothing or noone will have to worry, lol


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 19 2007, 03:09 AM~9257771
> *i think if we dont know who the guests is than nothing or noone will have to worry, lol
> *


but if i come on as a guest i can't post anything so it souldn't bother anyone


----------



## rollinoldskoo

yea man just fukkin lay low for a while..... let the heat fade.... and don;t come back with no more shit


----------



## im on the grind

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 03:13 AM~9257782
> *yea man just fukkin lay low for a while..... let the heat fade.... and don;t come back with no more shit
> *


i got you :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well i'm off to bed.... my son don't wanna go to sleep yet cuz i'm still up..... he took a late nap so the only way he gonna sleep is if i take him for a ride or go to sleep too.... so....... NITE GUYS.....


----------



## im on the grind

peace


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by im on the grind_@Nov 19 2007, 02:59 AM~9257569
> *hmmmm.......im not poor at all,oh cable internet thats on the way :biggrin: .im not poor i can support my family(im not sayin you can't),what makes you think i can't afford anything???if im broke/poor then why can i go on ebay and buy just about somethin off of there every other day???And im poor???you can't even afford to keep your shop open,shit i wanted to help you out and buy a bus load of shit from ya to help you out but i thought about it and i said,''if i sunt him the money,would i get my stuff''and then somethin told me naw so i didn't offer  so next time you aim that ''poor''word at me,make sure you know what your talkin bout
> *


you're the one that wanted to make this personal with me. I got nothing to do with your bullshit, i'm just doing my job. 

and my shop got so damn busy, i HAD to stop taking orders...one man couldn't keep up! Keep dreamin over there like you are doin something big, makes you look cool :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 19 2007, 02:01 AM~9257740
> *why don't u just dissappear for a while and then come back clean....
> *


That's the main problem. If you would wait a while, then come back and apologize for your past indiscretions, instead of making a new account everyday and acting like you did nothing wrong and playing the "victim", then maybe most of us would forgive and forget.

This shit you're doing now is just making you even more annoying.


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 19 2007, 10:53 AM~9258530
> *That's the main problem. If you would wait a while, then come back and apologize for your past indiscretions, instead of making a new account everyday and acting like you did nothing wrong and playing the "victim", then maybe most of us would forgive and forget.
> 
> This shit you're doing now is just making you even more annoying.
> *


I think he just needs to find a new forum to post on. I REALLY dont think i'll be forgiving and forgetting anytime soon :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 19 2007, 09:52 AM~9258790
> *I think he just needs to find a new forum to post on. I REALLY dont think i'll be forgiving and forgetting anytime soon  :biggrin:
> *


AGREED , ITS GETTING OLD.....


----------



## mademan

anyone heard from beto at all lately?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good question, i havent seen him on here lately.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 19 2007, 01:14 PM~9259559
> *anyone heard from beto at all lately?
> *


He's in his busy season at the hotel ! He posted up that he was working 7 days a week and didn'r have much time to get peoples items shipped out ! With it being the hoilday season in all ! 

If its a urgent matter you need handle PM 408 or Pancho ! They have Betos home number and can contact Beto for you guys ! If not a urgent matter PM him ! 


Hope this helps any one !


----------



## vengence

sounds good,just be safe beto


----------



## Reverend Hearse

*OLD SERVER* Performing routine maintenance. The forums are temporarily offline. Please check back after 2:30 PM (Pacific). 

If you are an administrator (which you aren't), you can login below.






i want to know whhat the admins can see....


----------



## tyhodge07

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: tyhodge07

damn thing.. it took me off anonymous :0


----------



## tyhodge07

:nicoderm:


----------



## kustombuilder

mini and hearse going at it. :0


----------



## spikekid999

ok i know how to hinge the doors,BUT how do i hinge em lambo style? i pulled out an old 70 road runner i have and im thinkin bout opening the trunk with a bangin stereo and popin one of the doors up lambo'd


----------



## spikekid999

im also painting it spruce metallic green


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 01:05 AM~9264051
> *ok i know how to hinge the doors,BUT how do i hinge em lambo style? i pulled out an old 70 road runner i have and im thinkin bout opening the trunk with a bangin stereo and popin one of the doors up lambo'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 id did a set it wasnt very susesful ,i used brass stock ,tubing ,and squared ,small sizes it was just a try out ,i hope this information helps you ,or points you in a direction ,what i did was make a t out of round stock that a pin needle fits inside this is the size i used ,and take the square tubing and bent it like i was going to make a trunk henge at the top of the bend that will be the short side ,and drilled a hole the size of the pin needle slid the pin thrue the henge and thru the t on the side that doesnt go straight thru shit i for got you have to drill the t at the part that dosnt go thru so the pin will go thru the swing arm(wich is the piece made out of square tubing)this will make the up and downfor the door the straight part of the t that you didnt drill will act as the opening and closeing of your door ,this might help you in some direction why myn wasnt sucessful was tha the door did nt have a stop wich means that the door didnt stay lifted it would fall towards the front (the fenders )and thats were i stoped messing with it il look for them and post pics ,if any of you dont understand than im sorry ,i tried my best to explain it so that you will get an idea


----------



## [email protected]

a good book to have , teaches you about everything involved with switches, and helps with wireing, and plumbing, on your models as well


----------



## rollinoldskoo

my boss' 64 vette and his twin brother's 69 chevelle vert... looked cool in the parkin lot yesterday...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 20 2007, 01:05 AM~9264051
> *ok i know how to hinge the doors,BUT how do i hinge em lambo style? i pulled out an old 70 road runner i have and im thinkin bout opening the trunk with a bangin stereo and popin one of the doors up lambo'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE VID I PODTED IN THE FAQ SHOWS U HOW TO MAKE THEM


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 19 2007, 12:19 PM~9259943
> *He's  in  his  busy  season  at  the  hotel  !  He  posted  up  that    he  was  working  7  days  a week  and  didn'r  have  much  time  to  get  peoples  items  shipped  out  ! With  it  being the  hoilday  season  in  all  !
> 
> If  its  a urgent  matter  you  need  handle    PM  408  or  Pancho  !  They  have  Betos  home  number    and  can  contact  Beto  for  you  guys !  If  not  a  urgent  matter    PM  him !
> Hope  this  helps  any  one  !
> *



THANKS MINI, I HAVE BEEN SUPER BUSY THAT I OVER SLEPT AND MISSED VICTORVILLES SHOW. I WOKE UP AT 8:18AM AND WAS PLANNING ON LEAVING AT 3AM TO MAKE THE OPENING. I GOT HOME THE NIGHT BEFORE AT 11:30PM AFTER A 6AM SHIFT. GREAT THING IS MY PARENTS WILL BE AT MY HOUSE TO HAVE THANKSGIVING WITH US. FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW MY FOLKS ARE NOT DOING SO WELL. ALMOST LOST MY DAD A FEW WEEKS AGO AND MOM AT THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR. I TRY TO SPEND ALL MY SPARE TIME WITH THEM. I TRY TO DIRECT SOME BUSINESS TO RYAN CAUSE I AM SOON BUSY WITH WORK AND PARENTS. NEXT WEEK IT IS PRETTY DEAD AT WORK AND PICKS UP IN A FEW WEEKS. YOU'LL SEE MORE OF ME THAN. THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE CONCERN. beto


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 20 2007, 07:18 PM~9268902
> *THE VID I PODTED IN THE FAQ SHOWS U HOW TO MAKE THEM
> *


i got a shitty ass computer so it takes forever to upload vids


----------



## Blue s10

You stay up for 16 hours 

He stays up for days on end. 





You take a warm shower to help you wake up. 

He goes days or weeks without running water. 




You complain of a 'headache', and call in sick. 

He gets shot at as others are hit, and keeps moving forward. 




You put on your anti war/don't support the troops shirt, and go meet up with your friends. 

He still fights for your right to wear that shirt. 



You make sure you're cell phone is in your pocket. 

He clutches the cross hanging on his chain next to his dog tags. 





You talk trash about your 'buddies' that aren't with you. 

He knows he may not see some of his buddies again. 




You walk down the beach, staring at all the pretty girls. 

He patrols the streets, searching for insurgents and terrorists. 




You complain about how hot it is. 

He wears his heavy gear, not daring to take off his helmet to wipe his brow. 




You go out to lunch, and complain because the restaurant got your order wrong. 

He doesn't get to eat today. 




You grumble about having to make your bed and wash your clothes. 

He wears the same things for weeks, but makes sure his weapons are clean. 




You go to the mall and get your hair redone 

He doesn't have time to brush his teeth today. 




You're angry because your class ran 5 minutes over. 

He's told he will be held over an extra 2 months. 




You call your girlfriend and set a date for tonight. 

He waits for the mail to see if there is a letter from home. 




You hug and kiss your girlfriend, like you do everyday. 

He holds his letter close and smells his love's perfume. 




You roll your eyes as a baby cries. 

He gets a letter with pictures of his new child, and wonders if they'll ever meet. 




You criticize your government, and say that war never solves anything. 

He sees the innocent tortured and killed by their own people and remembers why he is fighting. 




You hear the jokes about the war, and make fun of men like him. 

He hears the gunfire, bombs and screams of the wounded. 




You see only what the media wants you to see. 

He sees the broken bodies lying around him. 




You are asked to go to the store by your parents. You don't. 

He does exactly what he is told even if it puts his life in danger. 




Y ou stay at home and watch TV. 

He takes whatever time he is given to call, write home, sleep, and eat. 




You crawl into your soft bed, with down pillows, and get comfortable. 

He tries to sleep but gets woken by mortars and helicopters all night long.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

that was on myspace but it had pics


----------



## 1ofaknd

wow..looks like i got a new nutrider!!

[05:01] dbmee1: you fuckin bitch
[05:01] *** Auto-response sent to dbmee1: I am currently away from the computer.
[05:01] dbmee1: stupid bitch
[06:05] *** "dbmee1" signed off at Tue Nov 20 18:05:05 2007.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he sent u that on aol?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 11:01 PM~9270547
> *he sent u that on aol?
> *


yea..he must have a crush on me :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

today?


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2007, 11:04 PM~9270582
> *yea..he must have a crush on me  :biggrin:
> *


 lmao everyone needs a stalker


----------



## PIGEON

I SAID I DONT KNOW


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 11:06 PM~9270603
> *today?
> *


yes. i blocked his punkass the other day..and took him off today, sure enough as soon as i did he was blowing me kisses :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

My first time doing anything like this in paints on my computer ! LOL! Kinda hard to do !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

them 10s bro....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 11:34 PM~9271198
> *them 10s bro....
> *


YA !! But i keep them Clean !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2007, 10:36 PM~9271210
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YOU GUYS HEAR LIL HAS A NEW SERVER ! 


It just happened today so lets hope we get to stay B/S allday with out that little 5 min brake every 2 min!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 07:54 PM~9271315
> *YOU    GUYS HEAR  LIL  HAS  A  NEW  SERVER !
> It    just  happened  today  so  lets    hope  we    get  to  stay  B/S  allday      with out  that  little  5  min  brake  every  2  min!
> *


 :werd: all night too...... :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

you ust not read off topic much , the new server astil isnt on yet, tomorrow......


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 20 2007, 11:49 PM~9270461
> *wow..looks like i got a new nutrider!!
> 
> [05:01] dbmee1: you fuckin bitch
> [05:01] *** Auto-response sent to dbmee1: I am currently away from the computer.
> [05:01] dbmee1: stupid bitch
> [06:05] *** "dbmee1" signed off at Tue Nov 20 18:05:05 2007.
> *


THATS GONNA HELP CHANGE UR MIND :uh: NOW IS ANYONE STARTING TO SEE HOW THIS KID ACTS? NOT EVEN ON LIL BUT ON MESSENGERS.. REMEMBER WE TALK THE SHIT FIRST... :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

http://www.rcraracing.com/1.html
:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 21 2007, 08:21 AM~9272748
> *http://www.rcraracing.com/1.html
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

thank god im a pubic hair :0


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 21 2007, 04:03 AM~9272583
> *THATS GONNA HELP CHANGE UR MIND  :uh:  NOW IS ANYONE STARTING TO SEE HOW THIS KID ACTS? NOT EVEN ON LIL BUT ON MESSENGERS.. REMEMBER WE TALK THE SHIT FIRST...  :uh:
> *


x2

Nothing but an immature little punk.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 21 2007, 09:38 AM~9272768
> *x2
> 
> Nothing but immature little punk.
> *


:yes: i just love how when he starts talking about it and says he dont talk shit until we start it.. but really we never do. i told him one night to not let his mom smell him smoking (doubt he really was tho :uh: ) and he got all pissed off sayin i was talkin about his mom, than started posting the fuck mcba shit everywhere.. i dont see what the point in that was.. :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 21 2007, 09:21 AM~9272748
> *http://www.rcraracing.com/1.html
> :biggrin:
> *


back on page. this is a must listen too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 21 2007, 06:40 AM~9272772
> *:yes: i just love how when he starts talking about it and says he dont talk shit until we start it.. but really we never do.  i told him one night to not let his mom smell him smoking (doubt he really was tho :uh: ) and he got all pissed off sayin i was talkin about his mom, than started posting the fuck mcba shit everywhere.. i dont see what the point in that was..  :uh:
> *


There's really no point to anything he does.

Damn man, see what we're doing? We're startin shit! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

nope, not startin nothin, no names were ever said  he can be anyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

Just wanted to let everyone know I won't be on much for the next few weeks, because my computer is SCREWED! Probably gonna have to break down and buy a new one soon.

I'll still check in when this damn thing let's me though.  

I've been on here for about 15 minutes so far, which is the longest it's went for a while. Lately, it's only been letting me on the 'net for about 5 minutes at a time. I thought the problem was with my DSL modem or my router, but it's definetly my computer. :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 21 2007, 07:07 AM~9272846
> *Just wanted to let everyone know I won't be on much for the next few weeks, because my computer is SCREWED! Probably gonna have to break down and buy a new one soon.
> 
> I'll still check in when this damn thing let's me though.
> 
> I've been on here for about 15 minutes so far, which is the longest it's went for a while. Lately, it's only been letting me on the 'net for about 5 minutes at a time. I thought the problem was with my DSL modem or my router, but it's definetly my computer. :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa

photoshopped the weeds out of your driveway too



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 20 2007, 09:58 PM~9271100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 21 2007, 07:16 PM~9277234
> *http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoCalInnovations/ScannedImage-33.jpg[/img]]the backstabber Manuel De Jesus Ortiz
> http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j124/SoCalInnovations/ScannedImage-32.jpg[/img]]backstabber puto from tijuas
> :angry: ATTENTION TO ALL WHO BUILD MODEL CARS,
> I HAD A BEST FRIEND AT ONE TIME NOT LONG AGO AND HE WAS A MEMBER OF CHOSEN FEW MODEL CAR CLUB OF SAN DIEGO AND HIS CUZ'N FELIPE AND ALL OF US USE TO GOT TO THE SHOWS IN ONTERIO TOGTHER. I KNEW HIM WHEN I HAD MY RESTURAUNTS IN SAN DIEGO WITH MY SOON TO BE WIFE, WE ALL WERE TIGHT AND COOL SO WE ALL HUNG OUT FROM TIME TO TIME. WE WENT O THE SHOW HERE IN SAN DIEGO "LOWER LEFT COAST MODEL CAR SHOW" MEMBER YALL!? WHEN THIS PUTO SEEN ALL OF THE LOW RIDERS ON THE TABLE AND USE TO COMMENT ABOUT THE KOOL LO-LOS HE LIKED   I GUESS HE LIKED THEM A BIT TO MUCH BECAUSE THE NEXT YEAR WE WENT TO THE SAME SHOW AND MONDOS CARS AND EVERYONE ELSE'S WERE ON DISPLAY ASWELL, HE SAID HE WOULD BE  BACK AFTER A WHILE AS HE MADE HIS WAY TO THE AREA SHOW ROOM FLOOR AND ALMOST TOOK A BUNCH OF THEM OUT THE BACK DOOR ON THE EAST SIDE OF THE BUILDING. LATER THAT DAY HE CAME BACK BUT WAS UNABLE TO GET ANYTHING OUT, I THOUGHT HE WAS ACTING FUNNY BUT HE DIDN'T SAY ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT HE WAS DOING TO ME. A FEW YEARS PASTED AS WELL AS THE SHOWS AND LAS VEGAS WAS ON THE TABLE AND HE WAS BACK AT IT AGAIN BUT PUTO HIM TOLD ME WHAT HE WAS DOING AND I TOLD HIM HE'S ON HIS OWN! TO THIS DAY I SHOULD HAVE BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF HIM FOR THAT BUT I DIDN'T. FOR A WHILE I THOUGHT ARMONDO WAS STUCK UP AND FULL OF HIM SELF. MANNY GOT THAT INTO MINE AND MY WIFES HEAD AND SAID THAT HE'LL HAVE IT SOON IN HIS HANDS NO MATTER WHAT!! I KNOW ARMONDO AND HE'S A KOOL CAT WITH ME AND NEVER EVER GAVE ME ANY REASON TO DIS LIKE HIM FOR ANYTHING. I FELT BAD FOR JUDGING HIM WITH OUT KNOWING HIM FOR WHO HE REALLY IS. SO AFTER THIS SON-OF-BITCH STABBED ME IN THE BACK BY SLEEPING WITH MY WIFE AND HAVING AN AFFAIR WITH HER FOR 6YEARS OF MY 8YEARS OF MARRAIGE, I FOUND OUT THAT THIS DEAD MAN WALKING WAS TRYING TO GET RID OF ME ANY WAY POSSIBLE! SHE WAS GOING TO SEE HIM AT NORCO PRISON AND TAKING MY BABY GIRL TO SEE HIM. HE WOULD WRITE TO HER AND NOT ME! SO AFTER ALL THE BULLSHIT AND GETTING READY FOR MY DEVORCE, I HAD A VISIT MADE TO HIM AND WHAT HAPPENS IN PRISON, STAYS IN PRISON  NOW I FOUND ALL HIS MODEL CAR THAT HE HAD ME STORE IN MY BACK SHEAD I CALLED MY BIG BRO BIG MIKE TO HELP ME GET ALL HIS SHIT AND BURN IT!! IN HIS PICTURE HE HAD A BOOK WITH ALL OF DAVID ANTHONY GARCIAS/ARMONDO FLORES/MR.BIGGS/BIG MIKE/JARVIS/AND OTHERS CARS HE WAS PLANNING ON STEALING... SO ALL HIS THING WENT TO GOODWILL/AND OTHER CHARITY'S AND MODEL CARS WENT TO ME AND BIG MIKE AND OTHERS WERE BURNED AND TRASHED!! SO YOU ALL KNOW WHO THIS FUCKING BACKSTABBING PUTO FORM TIJUANA IS SO REMEMBER THIS DEADMAN!! I'M NOT THROUGH WITH HIM YET
> *


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:uh: i have to be honest with all of you!, it made me sick to my pansa!! like the day i found out everything they were doing to me! i'll get even with his ass but i know the lord will get him before i do! so he should be praying that god gets him first before i do


----------



## Reverend Hearse

revenge is a plate best served cold......


----------



## Mr.1/16th

yup!! ice cold!!


----------



## 2lowsyn

how do i get a pic next to my name , i want to be cool to  lol


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Nov 21 2007, 09:30 PM~9277804
> * yup!! ice cold!!
> *


i feel you deeply homie but you kno,honestly carma is a bich ,think bout it hes a fuk ***** in jail and guess who his cell mate probaly is ........................bubba,
dudes probaly gettin it wit no vasiline ,so dont let this ****** deteiorate your mind ,and as far as your ex wife ,your better off without her homie ,let god handel this problem ,its not your job to do it for him,he serves the best payback,and carma is his solja


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:biggrin: :biggrin: now thats gangsta....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats spikekid999s ride


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## spikekid999

yes sir thats my ride


----------



## Waco

Damn RO, Run ***** run :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Yo Spike i like how u hook tha 5th up.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey go to scale lows chat


----------



## DoUgH

chat at scalelow if anyone interested 
scale lows chat


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Nov 21 2007, 11:21 PM~9278784
> *Yo Spike  i like how u hook tha 5th up.
> *


thanks homie. im gonna juice it this spring


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Nov 22 2007, 12:27 AM~9278861
> *chat at scalelow if anyone interested
> scale lows chat
> *


that ones to slow, i couldnt handle it.. felt worse than trying to chat when internet chatting first started. :0  

http://client0.addonchat.com/sc.php?id=262481


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Nov 21 2007, 09:02 PM~9278024
> *i feel you deeply homie but you kno,honestly carma is a bich ,think bout it hes a fuk ***** in jail and guess who his cell mate probaly is ........................bubba,
> dudes probaly gettin it wit no vasiline ,so dont let this ****** deteiorate your mind ,and as far as your ex wife ,your better off without her homie ,let god handel this problem ,its not your job to do it for him,he serves the best payback,and carma is his solja
> *


thank you bro for that and yes its the lords job not mine!! my lil girl is the one who is suffering because of her mother bad ideas!! thanks for the love man i need to hear that from someone and you did that!! Gracias!! now back to the regular bullshit!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 21 2007, 09:00 PM~9278577
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: now thats gangsta....
> *


So, which one is you spikekid?


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 22 2007, 05:57 AM~9280621
> *So, which one is you spikekid?
> *



bwahahahahahaahahahahaahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i didnt know gangstas drove 5th avenues....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 22 2007, 07:57 AM~9280621
> *So, which one is you spikekid?
> *


 :biggrin: im the one at the front tire

and its on black spokes now,but currently parked for the winter with a coat of snow on it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

24 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: rollinoldskoo, Blue s10, Minidreams Inc., Mariusf78, YAYOS64, spikekid999, cruzinlow, 1ofaknd, 95stsrider, dade county, BODINE, 3WheelinFleetwood, zfelix, DOPE-SCALEMODELS


busy for a turkey day.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 12:54 PM~9282574
> *24 User(s) are browsing this forum (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 14 Members: rollinoldskoo, Blue s10, Minidreams Inc., Mariusf78, YAYOS64, spikekid999, cruzinlow, 1ofaknd, 95stsrider, dade county, BODINE, 3WheelinFleetwood, zfelix, DOPE-SCALEMODELS
> busy for a turkey day.....
> *




done ours sunday, so I got 4 days off to relax and chill. No rushing around like every year. 

Getting ready to crack this bottle of wild turkey. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2007, 10:06 AM~9282660
> *done ours sunday,    so I got 4 days off to relax and chill.    No rushing around like every year.
> 
> Getting ready to crack this bottle of wild turkey.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cruzinlow

our turkey day was October 8th over here in Canada


----------



## cruzinlow

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

anybody know of hobbyshops in kearney,MO? or around it?


----------



## Diamond502




----------



## drnitrus

just picked up a 47inch lcd tv for $1,000

its a pain but black friday cames with major deals :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 23 2007, 07:18 AM~9286780
> *just picked up a 47inch lcd tv for $1,000
> 
> its a pain but black friday cames with major deals :biggrin:
> *


I don't care how good the deals are, I ain't going anywhere near a store today! :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 22 2007, 05:57 AM~9280621
> *So, which one is you spikekid?
> *


oh shit!


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 23 2007, 09:35 AM~9286812
> *I don't care how good the deals are, I ain't going anywhere near a store today! :biggrin:
> *



the one and only place i went to

one of those sam's club places around here


----------



## tyhodge07

our first place was menards, and we got the 15 till 6am, and there were 1000+ people waiting outside.. it was crazy shit in there, stood in a line fore over an hour just to pay. :uh:


----------



## BODINE

got me camera today :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

:thumbsup: 

dont forget to get some lamps too

camera is only as good as the lighting around it


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 23 2007, 10:29 AM~9287237
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> dont forget to get some lamps too
> 
> camera is only as good as the lighting around it
> *


flourecent?

cuz i got some just have to get bulbs


----------



## LowandBeyond

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 23 2007, 11:30 AM~9287242
> *flourecent?
> 
> cuz i got some just have to get bulbs
> *


flourescent has worked well for me. i need to maybe add one more fixture to brighten my area up a little more


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 23 2007, 09:37 AM~9286816
> *oh shit!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have that camera. be very careful with it, the drive gear for the lens breaks VERY easy. it cost 200 to fix mine. almost more than what the camera cost me..... now its just an expensive paper weight...... i cant afford to fix it a second time......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 23 2007, 12:00 PM~9287569
> *i have that camera. be very careful with it, the drive gear for the lens breaks VERY easy. it cost 200 to fix mine. almost more than what the camera cost me..... now its just an expensive paper weight...... i cant afford to fix it a second time......
> *



Well the camera still work ? If the lens just wont focus BOBBY just use the magaglass like with KDC 200 i hooked you up with! MEMBER The lens stay in spot also ?

If it has to move to work at all and you already consider it junk lets tear it apart and see whats broke ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

http://cgi.ebay.com/kadak-zd710-z710-easy-...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys who went to black friday this morning i did :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 23 2007, 01:17 PM~9287884
> *hey guys who went to black friday this morning i did  :biggrin:
> *


me :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus

i did a quick run


----------



## bigdogg323

what did yall get

i got me shit for my psp 

mem card 2 gb for 19.99 reg price 49.99

5 movies 3.99 ea

2 games 9.99 ea 

and shit for my kids too :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 23 2007, 01:17 PM~9287884
> *hey guys who went to black friday this morning i did  :biggrin:
> *



I did ! Went to sears, Khols, target walmart , been up sence 2:40 am got home aroung 7 am ! 


I got a trunk full of shit for my son , a few movies for the family and some little shit for the wife ! only dropped 225.00 ! I mean i got a trunk full of shit ! NICE DEALS ! Hope everyone else got good buys and didnt waste modeling time standing in line to save 5 bucks ! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 23 2007, 09:18 AM~9286780
> *just picked up a 47inch lcd tv for $1,000
> 
> its a pain but black friday cames with major deals :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BODINE

i got 
me a camera
son some goodies 

daughter, magnadoodle, power wheels mustang 

and inlaws some stuff , digi cam, xm radio boombox


----------



## BODINE

think we spent like 500-600

but almost done with all our shopping


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my mommas out shoppin in KC, im at home,but the thing is she aint doin ALL THE SHOPPIN there!its only about half the shoppin she gonna do!
Hey mini u ever heard of CARGO LARGO?


----------



## old low&slo

went out today and got my boy a rc truck for xmas. this thing is for realtoo.
with everything like 5 bills. dad is gonna have fun with it too !!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 23 2007, 01:50 PM~9288043
> *think we spent like 500-600
> 
> but almost done with all our shopping
> *



Same here ! We started buying shit for my boy in june ! A little something every pay day ! Today was his big gifts ! Crash in goes race tracks , shake in go race track , a few big block sets , Hot wheel gift packs , 5 packs , and the big ass down town click and play set ! Shit like that ! I snagged about 6 moives from sears they were on sale for 4 bucks !


----------



## old low&slo

we dont buy early but the wife is in a christmas club and thats how we can save
money for christmas. otherwise we probably could'nt do it. from what you guys are saying it sounds like some kids are going to have a good christmas !!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 11:21 AM~9287684
> *Well the  camera  still  work ?  If the  lens    just    wont  focus    BOBBY    just  use  the  magaglass    like  with  KDC 200    i hooked  you  up  with!  MEMBER    The  lens  stay  in  spot    also ?
> 
> If it  has  to move  to  work  at  all  and  you  already  consider  it  junk    lets  tear  it  apart  and see  whats  broke  ?
> *


nope, it gives an error message and powers back off. its fucked......... im gonna blow it up with an m-80 on new years....... :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 01:59 PM~9288078
> *my mommas out shoppin in KC, im at home,but the thing is she aint doin ALL THE SHOPPIN there!its only about half the shoppin she gonna do!
> Hey mini u ever heard of CARGO LARGO?
> *



Yup ! Right down the road ! Its a recovery store bro ! They dont alot of the same shit ! There stuff changes everyday ! :angry: So you got to be there to catch the goods !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

n e wayz mini,she went there and got a few goodies for me,,,,!
but uh,,
what i was askin earlier,where are the best hobbyshops near kearney,MO i heard its in the KC area?
and u live by Noland rd?i thot u lived by bannister mall? i didnt no they were by eachother?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I am 3 block off 350 highway ! and 3 blocks off blueridge ! 


Where my house is i am closer to the OLD BANNSTER MALL ! _*** THE MALL IS NO LONGER OPENED ***_


But if i get on 350 head north it hits noland rd ! I can be there in 15 minutes !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 23 2007, 04:26 PM~9288547
> *I  am    3  block off    350  highway !    and  3  blocks  off  blueridge !
> Where  my  house  is  i  am    closer  to  the  OLD  BANNSTER  MALL !  **  THE  MALL  IS  NO LONGER  OPENED **
> But  if  i get  on  350  head  north  it  hits  noland  rd !  I  can  be  there  in  15  minutes !
> *


i know the mall is closed, i went last year on my b day cuz i thot tha swap shop in it would be nice but HELL NO IT WAS THE WORST PLACE IVE EVER BEEN TO!
BUT UHH,maybe next time i go to KC we could meet up somewhere and u could 101 me on modelin tips that way id be as good as u!!!!LOL!!!
j/p but for real id like to meet u


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 01:59 PM~9288078
> *my mommas out shoppin in KC, im at home,but the thing is she aint doin ALL THE SHOPPIN there!its only about half the shoppin she gonna do!
> Hey mini u ever heard of CARGO LARGO?
> *


i have :cheesy:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im talkin bout the one in KC not the one on ebay but i belive they're the same folks


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 02:29 PM~9288568
> *i know the mall is closed, i went last year on my b day cuz i thot tha swap shop in it would be nice but HELL NO IT WAS THE WORST PLACE IVE EVER BEEN TO!
> BUT UHH,maybe next time i go to KC we could meet up somewhere and u could 101 me on modelin tips that way id be as good as u!!!!LOL!!!
> j/p but for real id like to meet u
> *


i think he goes ATM...... :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Minidreams Inc., hearse driver, 88mcls, dj89sse, BODINE, IBLDMYOWN, mademan, spikekid999, coronadrinker, 3WheelinFleetwood, 1ofaknd, chrisijzerman, adib_repteis, mitchapalooza65


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BE BACK LATER ! I got to handle some shit today ! Be back in a few!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

told you he goes ATM.... hes got SHIT to handle........!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

what is ATM thats what i asked!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

if you have to ask , you are too young....... ask your mother.....


----------



## phatras

Any one need a set of 4your ride wire 23s I have a set i will never use. ll sell them or swap them for a set of different 4your ride wheels..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i rember those , what do they look like.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Sence a alot of people are off work tonight and around the house for the hoildays how about ! a little 

FRIDAY NIGHT BUILD OFF !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hmmmm , i dont believe i have to work......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 23 2007, 05:22 PM~9289185
> *hmmmm ,  i dont believe i have to work......
> *




This is a type of build off where you try to build something custom ! 


Like the interior or trunk like the 70 you got ! 

or maybe just take the 4 hours to make working hood, doors, and trunk ! You know something you been wanting to try ! OR had on your mind ! 


And what if we do this every friday night ! WIth the same model til finial its finished ! This would be like are BUILD AND BULL SHIT TIME ! keep it the same time and day ! 



I wish i could do this for real over here during the week but most of the builders around that know where i live work in the day ! I got the room and supplies but no builders ! :uh:


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 we just got a bunch of little odds and end sale stuff, a new christmas tree.. some shit for the baby.. stuff for the new place.. not much, we are broke this year, our christmas present is the new place for us all really.. :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE

got another reward points for you ....

pming you


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

wtf gimme some


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 07:42 PM~9289357
> *wtf gimme some
> *


:nono:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 23 2007, 05:47 PM~9289388
> *:nono:
> *


I GAVE A LOT to this guy at my work till you started wantin them ,,,prolly could of already had you few 100


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 23 2007, 07:51 PM~9289412
> *I GAVE A LOT to this guy at my work till you started wantin them ,,,prolly could of already had you few 100
> *


 :0 i try to stay away from caffeine, and water isnt my choice of drink, lol.. but whenever we get the bottles or someone comes over with them, i snatch their point before they can try to use them :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

can some codes be worth a lot , like is there ones that are bonus onea or somethin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im tryna get the 42 inch plasma screen. ive used all my points on that


----------



## spikekid999

ok heres a good question for yall. in the spring im gonna start on my 1:1 73 dart sport. well i just purchased a 75 duster model off ebay today (closest to a dart sport) and my 1:1 has a fold down rear seat. i wanna build the duster model the way i want to build my 1:1 so.......


has anyone made a rear fold down seat in a model before??


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 23 2007, 07:57 PM~9289453
> *im tryna get the 42 inch plasma screen. ive used all my points on that
> *


 :0 thats what i want too, lol its only like 12,000 points


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 23 2007, 07:55 PM~9289446
> *can some codes be worth a lot , like is there ones that are bonus onea or somethin
> *


im not sure, i know the larger you buy, like a 12 pack is 10 points, the 24pack of water you got was like 23, and 20oz's and 2 liters are 3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 23 2007, 07:10 PM~9289536
> *:0  thats what i want too, lol its only like 12,000 points
> *


no it aint,
its only 3 u can enter up to 20 times a day but i think tha contest is over ill have to wait till january to see if i won!


----------



## DA_SQUID

22 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: DA_SQUID, BODINE, chris mineer, lowridermodels, Vegas Blvd, Calilolo, DoUgH, dade county, 87burb, zfelix, vengence, phatras, base905, maxxteezy, 3WheelinFleetwood, sinless_misery :0 :0 :cheesy: :wave: :wave: looks like alot of people dont gotta work tomarrow


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 24 2007, 12:10 AM~9291304
> *no it aint,
> its only 3 u can enter  up to 20 times a day but i think tha contest is over ill have to wait till january to see if i won!
> *


ahh ur talkin about the drawing thing


----------



## mademan

whats krackalackin mofos?


----------



## tyhodge07

notta, bout to get to bed.. havent sleptbut like 4 hours today.. was up and out for the shopping headache


----------



## rollinoldskoo

while some of u were freezing your asses off yesterday i went for a hike yesterday afternoon.... took some pics to share....










































































































Beautiful Hawaiian sunset.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

lucky bastard


----------



## DoUgH

you suck RO :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey dough is u by cdar rapids iowa? i might be goin up there sometime


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 24 2007, 04:23 PM~9294836
> *hey dough is u by cdar rapids iowa? i might be goin up there sometime
> *


nope homie i live on the east side of Des moines


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

k then cuz i was gonna meet up with u and buy some stuff


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 24 2007, 04:44 PM~9294937
> *k then cuz i was gonna meet up with u and buy some stuff
> *


lol its easier to place an order! lord only knows what ill being doin day to day


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

prolly so would u be able to ship quick enuf to do it in a day or 2?


----------



## DoUgH

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 24 2007, 04:59 PM~9295012
> *prolly so would u be able to ship quick enuf to do it in a day or 2?
> *


 you live by KC right


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

no i meant while i was up in cedar rapids


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 already got a christmas present in november.. we should have it by next saturday :biggrin: to bad its prolly all we'll get, lol


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 02:46 PM~9294663
> *while some of u were freezing your asses off yesterday i went for a hike yesterday afternoon.... took some pics to share....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Hawaiian sunset....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Who's malibu??










That's mine! Rims coming when tax time gets here!


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 04:46 PM~9294663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks like some chevy pic that they would put on the front of a malibu book that comes with the car :0


----------



## Kirby

The white one looks like an impala...unless its the brand new body style.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 24 2007, 06:32 PM~9295179
> *The white one looks like an impala...unless its the brand new body style.
> *


thats the only thing out of place in it.. if it were a malibu, it would be almost right on.. to me it looks like a honda accord, besides the front grill :0 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hadriver/413149133/


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 07:06 PM~9289511
> *ok heres a good question for yall. in the spring im gonna start on my 1:1 73 dart sport. well i just purchased a 75 duster model off ebay today (closest to a dart sport) and my 1:1 has a fold down rear seat. i wanna build the duster model the way i want to build my 1:1 so.......
> has anyone made a rear fold down seat in a model before??
> *


 :dunno: anyone?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 24 2007, 06:43 PM~9295239
> *:dunno: anyone?
> *


i dont think ive seen a rear fold down seat, but the fronts i have.. are you wanting to know how to do it or something?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 24 2007, 05:32 PM~9295179
> *The white one looks like an impala...unless its the brand new body style.
> *


thats an impala


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 24 2007, 05:45 PM~9295245
> *i dont think ive seen a rear fold down seat, but the fronts i have.. are you wanting to know how to do it or something?
> *



ya cuz i wanna make my model as close as detailed as i can. 

the rear fold down seat was an option so you could put a surf board in the trunk,which started with the hang 10 darts


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 23 2007, 02:06 PM~9289511
> *ok heres a good question for yall. in the spring im gonna start on my 1:1 73 dart sport. well i just purchased a 75 duster model off ebay today (closest to a dart sport) and my 1:1 has a fold down rear seat. i wanna build the duster model the way i want to build my 1:1 so.......
> has anyone made a rear fold down seat in a model before??
> *


use your 1:1 as a reference.... :uh:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 24 2007, 03:24 PM~9295141
> *Who's malibu??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's mine! Rims coming when tax time gets here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those Malibus are pretty nice, but I REALLY like the new body-style, might have to buy one of the new ones.



















Test drove one the other day, really nice! The quality and the styling is top notch, and the interior is badass, especially for the price! The interior has kind of a twin cockpit look to it.

We also test-drove a new Accord, which was really nice also. But the Malibu just blows the Accord away as far as styling. The are both very solid cars, and they both have a quality feel to them. But the new Accord looks too much like a Hyundai. Accord feels a bit too big for what I need too.


----------



## tyhodge07

when getting cable hook'd up and at the new place we have an installation fee.. and none of the rooms have a cable jack.. so would that mean the installation fee will cover for the cable to be ran into every room, or is there a limit they have on it? we want it in 4 rooms, is it like satelite where they have it for like a 2room, than nothing else or no?


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 24 2007, 06:02 PM~9295347
> *use your 1:1 as a reference....  :uh:
> *


its cold as hell out and the seat is barried under parts


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

oh ya repeat this on both sides


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS

:wave:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 24 2007, 09:58 PM~9297560
> *:wave:
> *


where have you been???

r u gonna suprise us with a finished build?? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 24 2007, 10:05 PM~9297613
> *where have you been???
> 
> r u gonna suprise us with a finished build??  :biggrin:
> *


i highly doubt that :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 25 2007, 01:05 AM~9297613
> *where have you been???
> 
> r u gonna suprise us with a finished build??  :biggrin:
> *


he's like me :0


----------



## Ronin

switched to poly today


----------



## modelsbyroni

want 2 do a marble paint job. been told lay a base, dark color wrap in saran wrap & crinkle, apply candy/transparent color. is it that easy?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2007, 07:19 PM~9301939
> *want 2 do a marble paint job. been told lay a base, dark color wrap in saran wrap & crinkle, apply candy/transparent color. is it that easy?
> *


shoot base..let dry
shoot top color...while wet, do the cling wrap.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2007, 07:19 PM~9301939
> *want 2 do a marble paint job. been told lay a base, dark color wrap in saran wrap & crinkle, apply candy/transparent color. is it that easy?
> *


you can use any two colors you want. i used blue metal specs and testers burgandy purple metal flake.

do what 1ofakind said and it should turn out


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2007, 07:34 PM~9302024
> *you can use any two colors you want. i used blue metal specs and testers burgandy purple metal flake.
> 
> do what 1ofakind said and it should turn out
> *


thanx spikekid & 1 of a kind will try this week if not 2 windy.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 25 2007, 04:19 PM~9301939
> *want 2 do a marble paint job. been told lay a base, dark color wrap in saran wrap & crinkle, apply candy/transparent color. is it that easy?
> *


Correct way is to buy House of Kolor Marbalizer. Works much better and lets you make your marbel smaller in size.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 25 2007, 08:01 PM~9302241
> *Correct way is to buy House of Kolor Marbalizer. Works much better and lets you make your marbel smaller in size.
> *


do u sell this or kno where i can get some. hok not avaible in cleveland. check yo email please.


----------



## chris mineer

modelsbyroni black gold sells hok paint


----------



## Ronin

*I GOT A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT FOR THE BOARD TOMORROW  *


----------



## tyhodge07

ur girls prego :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

yo spike kid i hookd u up with tha how to for ur car a few pages back


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Nov 25 2007, 10:29 PM~9303444
> *I GOT A BIG ANNOUNCEMENT FOR THE BOARD TOMORROW
> *


 hope it's somethin good !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting

Item number: 180182373916 

click on the bigger picture-foiled door gaps?


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 26 2007, 12:09 PM~9308017
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...bayphotohosting
> 
> Item number: 180182373916
> 
> click on the bigger picture-foiled door gaps?
> *


its paisa door trim theyre always doing that shit out here door gaps hood trunk even the detailed ones do the gas caps and lights


----------



## mademan

DAMN mail is slow!!!! im waiting on so much shit to get here, 4 day shipping packages that were sent 3 weeks ago haven showed up yet!!!

still waiting on 3 johan amulances, 5 hearses and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ahem..... spare a set of bars?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 12:50 PM~9308259
> *ahem..... spare a set of bars?
> *


im working on getting em cast. if and when it works out ill let you know. I already know that 2 of the ones commin are missing bars, so I need em cast badly.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ill split it with ya, half the cost.......


----------



## tyhodge07

5 hearses :0 hearse has got to be drooling when he heard that :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah i got a hearse on.... i mean a hard on.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 05:53 PM~9309188
> *nah i got a hearse on.... i mean a hard on.....
> *


 :0 :roflmao: and he just said what was on the way, didnt even have to post the pics :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i hope he can find it in his heart to share a parts car, for a build off.......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 05:56 PM~9309210
> *i hope he can find it in his heart to share a parts car, for a build off.......
> *


:roflmao: :nono: i dont think he would.. i hope he finds a way in his heart to tease the hell out of you :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

eat one tyler......... us hearse guys gotta stick together.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 06:05 PM~9309298
> *eat one tyler......... us hearse guys gotta stick together.....
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: them pics are gonna be sad just looking at and not being able to touch, huh :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 26 2007, 02:53 PM~9309188
> *nah i got a hearse on.... i mean a hard on.....
> *


with all this hearse talk... would it be outa line if I said I had a .... stiffy


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 03:06 PM~9309312
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: them pics are gonna be sad just looking at and not being able to touch, huh  :biggrin:
> *


yeppers..... :angry:


----------



## modelsbyroni

got a card reader 4 tha digicam.how does photobucket work? i could only download 1 pix at a time. but cant upload pix to this forum. whats my problem?


----------



## tyhodge07

create a photobucket account, when u sign in, on the top right itll have 3 spots to upload pics.. than u click browse and than find the pic.. but before all this, u upload the pics onto the comp, ull prolly have to resize them first.


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 26 2007, 09:44 PM~9312291
> *create a photobucket account, when u sign in, on the top right itll have 3 spots to upload pics.. than u click browse and than find the pic.. but before all this, u upload the pics onto the comp, ull prolly have to resize them first.
> *


did all that. how do i get them from photobucket 2 LIL?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

third box saying IMG code or somethin like that,click it, it will say copied in yellow, in your post on lil, right click and paste it


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Nov 26 2007, 10:54 PM~9312412
> *did all that. how do i get them from photobucket 2 LIL?
> *



you either click the lil box under the pic or if its setup and has a few thing under it, like links, u want the want that starts with


----------



## vengence

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*vengence Sep 2005 14,139 138 1.57%* 
BIGKILLA503 Jul 2006 2,751 95 1.08% 
pmdogg Sep 2006 2,224 71 0.81% 
Hustler on the go Feb 2005 8,770 67 0.76% 
six trey impala Sep 2006 4,404 64 0.73% 
*tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,123 62 0.70%* 
G Style Mar 2006 8,870 60 0.68% 
BIG NICK Aug 2003 9,188 56 0.64% 
Ox-Roxs Mar 2006 4,371 54 0.61% 
D-Cheeze Oct 2004 26,284 45 0.51% 

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn i been busy typin today


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 26 2007, 09:35 PM~9314422
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> vengence Sep 2005 14,139 138 1.57%
> BIGKILLA503 Jul 2006 2,751 95 1.08%
> pmdogg Sep 2006 2,224 71 0.81%
> Hustler on the go Feb 2005 8,770 67 0.76%
> six trey impala Sep 2006 4,404 64 0.73%
> tyhodge07 Feb 2005 16,123 62 0.70%
> G Style Mar 2006 8,870 60 0.68%
> BIG NICK Aug 2003 9,188 56 0.64%
> Ox-Roxs Mar 2006 4,371 54 0.61%
> D-Cheeze Oct 2004 26,284 45 0.51%
> 
> :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> damn i been busy not building today
> *


----------



## mademan

heres what you wanted a pic of Rollin-









todays mail:









1 of the hearses showed anyways


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

damn man nice kits


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 26 2007, 09:41 PM~9314450
> *heres what you wanted a pic of Rollin-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> todays mail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 of the hearses showed anyways
> *


damn.... they cut out the 'T' for the t-tops....  

are those 2 trucks long wheelbase or shortbeds?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Well.... I got some shit I just bought... Actually just 5 mins ago sent paypal....Twinn knows what it is... Gonna be sick sick sick when there done! 

I'll post pics when i get them


----------



## rollinoldskoo

malibu wagon, box caprice, and LS combos????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damn mademan, that version didnt have the stock frame and interior huh?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 27 2007, 05:51 AM~9315045
> *damn mademan, that version didnt have the stock frame and interior huh?
> *



nope its just the stock body, its got a wierd ass dual engine setup. ive got 2 more of em on the way though, a stock of sheet stryene and nothing but time though.


----------



## spikekid999

hey mademan, you wanna part with the lugage rack on that monte?? :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

LOL ! I went and looked at Ricks resin stuff for sale and I found some old school builds i did many years ago ! 


























Many memories right there Rick !


----------



## modeltech

ha,ha sweet!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

I PICKED THESE UP THAT DAY OF THE SHOW. SOME WHERE FREE FROM A RAFFLE. AND SOME I GOT DIRT CHEAP.


----------



## MARINATE

COME OFF THAT 4 RUNNER I KNOW YOU GOT 2 NOW


----------



## modeltech

ought ohh, i see some kit bashing hot rod style comin from Biggs!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Man You got a 64 grand prix ! I tried to get 1 of them and a 68 bonniville at are last show but before i could get back from the ATM the dude that said he would hold it sold them to another for 20 bucks more ! I WAS PISSED !


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 27 2007, 02:24 PM~9318076
> *COME OFF THAT 4 RUNNER I KNOW YOU GOT 2 NOW
> *


THE LAST ONE GOT SOLD.  THAT'S WHY I GOT THIS ONE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i want that eldog.......


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2007, 02:26 PM~9318096
> *Man  You  got  a  64  grand  prix  !    I  tried  to  get  1  of  them  and  a  68  bonniville    at  are  last  show  but  before  i  could  get  back  from the  ATM  the  dude that  said  he  would  hold  it  sold them  to  another    for  20  bucks  more  !  I  WAS  PISSED !
> *


THE HOMIE ALBET GAVE ME THAT ONE FOR PAINTING HIS BUIK FOR HIM. I MIGHT PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR. WHITE BOTTOME WITH RED FLAKE TOP.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 27 2007, 03:28 PM~9318116
> *THE HOMIE ALBET GAVE ME THAT ONE FOR PAINTING HIS BUIK FOR HIM.  I MIGHT PAINT IT THE SAME COLOR. WHITE BOTTOME WITH RED FLAKE TOP.
> *


NIce ! Them old kit are a blast to build ! I dont know if its cause of the cool extra shit they would add to them in the day or the reactions from the collectors when they see 100.00 kit all cut up and built! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Biggs you should sell me the Blue monte homie


----------



## [email protected]

biggs, if you want to get rid of the crushed red toyota truck, pm me homie! 

that truck was at my hobie shop one week and gone the next, and i never see it again! :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs

NOTHING FOR SALE JUST YET HOMIE'S......IF I DO I WILL LET YOU GUY'S KNOW.


----------



## twinn

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

damit...... dammit......










































dammit.....




































































dammit...........











































































aww hell......






























































































dammit,.........









































...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 28 2007, 08:30 AM~9322854
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## las_crucez

:dunno: ride a bike?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mySQL error: Table 'ibf_posts' is marked as crashed and should be repaired





gary needs to fix the damn server.....


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Take Donks off the road period. Big rims dont make your ride custom..


----------



## Blue s10

Did mini type that?


----------



## bigdogg323

hey cat u posted in the wrong forum this is a MODEL FORUM so post ur shit on another forum if ain't about models we don't care :biggrin: 
nothing personal


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2007, 03:22 PM~9332617
> *hey cat u posted in the wrong forum this is a MODEL FORUM so post ur shit on another forum if ain't about models we don't care  :biggrin:
> nothing personal
> *


this is the RANDUMB SHIT thread though,plus he like whorein up topics


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 29 2007, 01:22 PM~9332617
> *hey cat u posted in the wrong forum this is a MODEL FORUM so post ur shit on another forum  if ain't about models we don't care  :biggrin:
> nothing personal
> *


seconded....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Nov 29 2007, 12:30 PM~9332697
> *seconded....
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

has any thought off a rat rod build off before???


----------



## BODINE

i hope this will be a easy build :0 

























ITS PLASTIC :cheesy: 
































MY daughters power wheels.....LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE ! Now before you build it Paint it Pink for her ! Add some beat a alpine head unit ! a 7" screen and your ols PS2 so she can be rollin in style !


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2007, 02:07 PM~9341210
> *NICE !    Now    before  you  build  it  Paint  it  Pink  for  her !  Add  some    beat  a  alpine head  unit  !  a  7"  screen    and  your  ols  PS2  so  she  can  be  rollin  in  style !
> *


lol.....i got a portable dvd plr ..lol...but need that on my work bench ....shyt she is only 2 

shes not gonna know what to do with it ....probably run into shit..lol


----------



## mademan




----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 1 2007, 12:52 AM~9345910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did he die ???????


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 27 2007, 11:32 AM~9318146
> *NIce !  Them  old  kit  are a  blast  to  build !  I  dont  know  if  its  cause  of  the  cool  extra  shit    they  would  add  to  them  in  the  day    or  the  reactions  from the  collectors  when  they  see  100.00  kit    all    cut  up  and  built!  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


both!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: was funny when i took the 75 caprice to a local model car meeting.... its kinda fun picking up the re-issued AMT kits.... u never know what treasure might be in the options... not even shown on the box....


----------



## mademan

yes today


----------



## old low&slo

that blows !!!
he was a original badass !!!!!!


----------



## Kirby

:angel: RIP EVIL!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

RIP EVIL


----------



## Kirby

I just counted my builds of this year and with one more month left my total build counts are:

16 finished 
4 almost finished. 

I just built a dio/photobooth so i will take new pictures of the finished builds when i get some extra time.


----------



## chrisijzerman

For me its like 
4 finished 
Trilliziilionbahooza not done


----------



## Project59

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Dec 1 2007, 09:45 AM~9347821
> *For me its like
> 4 finished
> Trilliziilionbahooza not done
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Blue s10

Thats a lot


----------



## chrisijzerman

atleast somebody got it :uh:


----------



## ElMonte74'

well as some of you know i've been busy at school and i did a small little thing to my rivi, so i'm gonna show you what i've been doing at school  

I have another one on my moms computer i'll have to get it and put it on here tommorow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

elmonte pm me


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Ok I got one question.... What the fuck is up with all these kids these days thinking there gangsters? Like seriously, These kids my brother hangs out with are like doing anything they can to make girls look like they are gangsters. My sister is 19 and these kids are like 16 come over w/ there lil red rags hangin outta there pocket, One kid took india ink and a needle and put "SWP" on one hand "LIB" on the other.....South west philly- Livin in Blood. I was like what the fuck, He always acts gangster and tryin to hit on my sis. I told the dude I was gonna fuck em up and he is like... SWP LIB bitch I just had to laugh and all his friends run around sayin blood nation and there 16 y.o. black white and asian kids... Fuck these hoodlums piss me off......

It aint anything to do with the races. A white kid in blood? but if you seen these kids you'd prolly piss..... LMAO.... There str8 outta africa and china and shit... Then all the kids are like u dont wanna mess with him cause his uncles uncles dads dads brothers brothers sisters boyfriend was in blood and he has back up.... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

man i feel u people are at my school doin that they only 12 13 yrs old.
they be like what are you?
i say im not nothin i dont want to get shot by a REAL crip or blood


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 07:46 AM~9353713
> *Ok I got one question.... What the fuck is up with all these kids these days thinking there gangsters? Like seriously, These kids my brother hangs out with are like doing anything they can to make girls look like they are gangsters. My sister is 19 and these kids are like 16 come over w/ there lil red rags hangin outta there pocket, One kid took india ink and a needle and put "SWP" on one hand "LIB" on the other.....South west philly- Livin in Blood. I was like what the fuck, He always acts gangster and tryin to hit on my sis. I told the dude I was gonna fuck em up and he is like... SWP LIB bitch I just had to laugh and all his friends run around sayin blood nation and there 16 y.o. black white and asian kids... Fuck these hoodlums piss me off......
> 
> It aint anything to do with the races. A white kid in blood? but if you seen these kids you'd prolly piss..... LMAO.... There str8 outta africa and china and shit... Then all the kids are like u dont wanna mess with him cause his uncles uncles dads dads brothers brothers sisters boyfriend was in blood and he has back up....  :uh:
> *


check this shit out bro. i live just outside of a housing project that was notorious here back in the 80s for a lot of gang activity. my neighborhood is fairly nice with a lot of old ppl and no kinda shit ever goes down here besides nosy neighbors callin in on dogs and shit. im 28, ive lived here since the day i was born and ive never been to jail or been in any kind of real trouble, and ive NEVER been a part of a gang...

so a couple weeks ago, me and my 2 best friends that i grew up with decide to go grab some pizza. were in my 95 caprice. we get to this stop sign about 3 blocks away gettin ready to turn a corner when this explorer passes by us with 3 guys in it mad doggin the shit outta us. we blow it off and keep rollin. turn the corner and end up behind them. we get to a stoplight turnin onto a main intersection just mindin our own business and while were waitin on the light, the front passenger starts throwin up gang signs out the window. light turns green and they hit the corner wide forcin us into the right hand lane, we go to drive by themand dude pulls a gun out. i just drove by and said aint nobody bangin when we passed by....

weve all got conceal and carry permits and usually stay strapped just for protection but didnt have heat with us that day but that shit was stupid as hell. dude just rollin down the street pointin a gun at random ass ppl. my boy in the backseat was like man if i had my 12 gauge that fools jaw woulda been sittin in his lap over sum shit like that... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

yea they are like blood one week and crypt the next.... i jus wanna woop there ass and ask em now wheres the rest of ur ''homeboys'' at.. they all carry guns but i know a mother fucker of these litte queers aint about to use one. they come to my house and go to my brothers room and take everything thats blue out of my brothers room i was like when i remember gangs from what i know you gotta be jumped in he is like were new city bloods we rivals and we all help a ***** i was like you guys are phoney as fuck and need to keep the shit on the low cause i know a few people that really are and your lucky my brother hangs out with you or you would be hearin pop pop pop a few times to scare ur little asses


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

All three you guys a wolfin ! 

I live here in Kansas city area from day 1 ! As i was growing up and the gangs started to see their way to the midwest You realize who is a true a banger and who be trying to front ! 

1 even in the start of red vs blue colors vs colors ! Banger dont say I'm a crip or i am a blood ! They throw up sign's preach their set ! 

If a little fool thinks he is banggin cause he has a red or blue rag is a joke ! 

My area sets are moved in by the 3 prison we have here ! Most come from Cali or from Mexico ! 

The set to be scared of over if you plan are ACTING like your a bangger in these parts are !

Are The Mexican Gang of 13th st ! These dudes don't sweat shit ! They pop ! Willing to box any one ! And they hold a grudge ! 

The older dudes that run the west side ! They dont be seen much but when they get together its not good for some 1 ! 

And the the drug runners ! We have a few clicks that are turly down for the area's they supply ! HOW REAL ! We have 1 set that is ran by a little 4' 7" woman and she's known here in south K.C. for about 7 death's at point blank arrange ! Poppin 2 federal Officers ! 


Then we had 1 crazy ass Asian gang in the late 80's/earlier 90's ! The LOS SAL'S 


These fools just blasted to no reason ! They pop are pool hall 1 night and left my boy bloody as hell ! Ran out the back door ! When some other fools try to run out the front they were waiting in the parking lot and shot like 6 more running out the doors ! 


Around the ture banggers are quick , hidden ! Until its time to do dirt ! 

Only the fakes are that wolfin it ! Alot of gangs are bigger and stronger even these days ! But they come to realize you can be a wild dog and free ! You need to be smart about business ! Let pass what isn't worth it and handle whats needs done in away its over looked ! 

WOLVES are everywhere ! They think its cool but when push comes to shove ! Real Man back up what the preach !


----------



## old low&slo

hey homies
got a question about all this gang stuff ??
I heard that the bloods and crypts really are'nt much anymore because all the og's are either dead or in jail or just old. are'nt the originals like in their 50's and 60's now ???
and 3wheelin what is the big deal with the little guys about swp ???
south west philly is a shithole. I used to go there 1 time a month to clean a fishtank in a old folks home. that place is all rundown. so whats the big deal ??
I dont understand . help me out here .


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Thats what i am saying about theese kids... they all got a front to scare people they aint shit but there full ofit.. swp is where he was born and thinks he can rep it cause he lived there till he was 2


----------



## OneLowBull

had to get that 54 off the bench i wanted to get started on this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

another jimmy flintstone body..... what u do with the last one? the caddy...


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 06:44 PM~9356513
> *another jimmy flintstone body..... what u do with the last one? the caddy...
> *


nothing yet it needs a lot of body work


----------



## spikekid999

need a grille for that hummer? i have one from the cali wheels H2


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 2 2007, 07:32 PM~9356902
> *need a grille for that hummer? i have one from the cali wheels H2
> *


i got the whole kit but thanks


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 1 2007, 12:03 AM~9346006
> *that blows !!!
> he was a original badass !!!!!!
> *


i second that! RIP Brother


----------



## spikekid999

no prob. just tryin to help out.


----------



## ElMonte74'

OK ever since I was born my brother told me stories about a major gang fight we had here one time ok this one gang was called the trench coat mafia well they got into it with another gang and had a shoot out with BB guns :uh: . Any ways and when I was growing up my parents did their best to keep me away from drugs, alcohol, and gangs but later in Junior High I would join one of the most known gangs called WSLOS 23rd ST (WEST SIDE LOCOS OLD SCHOOL) and i'd be in it for 4 years but on my last year i would go with my mom to the bowling alley cause my homies would be their and i would hang out their till when they where done. Well their was this little huerito i mean he was in 5th or 6th grade and i would just sit in the arcade and play billards or play some of the video games and just put WSL on it to get some of the crips and bloods that played them mad, well when that huerito saw me puting on their he was like "Do you claim WSL" and i said yeah and whats it you and he didn't say anything to me after that well the next week he came into the arcade and said hi and when i went to shake his hand he got the hand shake down that all the Old Schoolers do and i said whered you learn that from he he said "I watched the kids at school do it and i'm in West side now" and I said yeah fucking right. Then i told my homie (I will call him Mr. Mota) what he did and said my homie told me he would go with me next time down their to talk to him. thhe next he went with me and we saw him talked to him for a little bit and went outside by that time my other homie and his little brother Paco had saw us their and asked what we where up to and we told them. So we went inside and confronted him and we told to be really into Westside we had to jump him in and said we would go outside and jump him in but he said no i can't cause i gotta go back to the kitchen and making up all these excuses and right before he left my homie Mr. Mota sat him down and told the kid never ever say that he's in Westside and the next time he hears about that he would kick face in. Well when the bowling allies kitchen closed due to health issues cause my mom called the health department on them (and i will tell you the story about this later) and before the tornado destroyed the bowling alley I hadn't heard from him in awhile. Then one day me and my carnal were in my car going to pick a friend from the mall i saw that little fuck wearing a black rag his pants and trying to look gangster and i wanted to run his little ass down, well after that happened I had added a friend to my friends list on myspace that i hadn't seen in awhile and i saw his myspace with him throwing up the W and told him about it and he cancelled his myspace account cause he thought i was gonna kick his ass when i saw him :biggrin: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

"LA HAZARD GRANDE".


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2007, 09:01 PM~9358542
> * "LA HAZARD GRANDE".
> *


La Primera Lives :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 08:47 PM~9358392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh but what was so funny


----------



## rollinoldskoo

the fake ass little bitch.... kinda reminds me of my brother in law..... sometimes i hear him bitchin an yellin with his mom in the living room.... the moment i walk out my room he shuts up and goes back into his room..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 09:10 PM~9358671
> *the fake ass little bitch.... kinda reminds me of my brother in law..... sometimes i hear him bitchin an yellin with his mom in the living room.... the moment i walk out my room he shuts up and goes back into his room.....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yep sounds like that kid :angry: .


----------



## rollinoldskoo

a lot of these kids nowdays are just punks..... back in the old days at least people had more respect for older people and shit.... now they act like they the ones deserve respect.... all the "self-worth" and "self-esteem" bullshit society teachin now not workin they way they thought....


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 09:15 PM~9358731
> *a lot of these kids nowdays are just punks..... back in the old days  at least people had more respect for older people and shit.... now they act like they the ones deserve respect.... all the "self-worth" and "self-esteem" bullshit society teachin now not workin they way they thought....
> *


yup I know that I just wanna get those little punks and beat some sense into their asses. Cause I swear if they piss me off and I get them into a choke hold I'm gonna stay on them till their neck snaps cause i did it to my dad and I did it so hard that he couldn't swallow any food or water for an hour.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 2 2007, 11:15 PM~9358731
> *a lot of these kids nowdays are just punks..... back in the old days  at least people had more respect for older people and shit.... now they act like they the ones deserve respect.... all the "self-worth" and "self-esteem" bullshit society teachin now not workin they way they thought....
> *


x2 homie
now that I am getting older the little punks think they can intimidate me.
we got some little puto section 8 fuckheads in my neighborhood that think they can do whatever they want. the little fuckers dont have a clue man. they treat older people like shit .I dont think that even respect themselves. if you get up all in their grille they got nothin to say. but I have to be careful because I work nights and thats when the little spineless fucks come out and my wife and son are home alone.
and I know we got family men in here so I know you know what I mean.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

OK!!!! Today I took my 2 year old daughter out to the front of the house to build a snowman! I was out there for about 15 minutes and she was havin fun as any 2 year old would jumpin in the snowbanks and attempting to throw snowballs at me. We went in to eat lunch and I come back outside to hear my dogs barking.. Now my dogs never bark unless someone is there. So I go out to see and left my daughter in the house with my girl just cause of the instinct I had. I walk between my garage and house and I see about 6 or 7 kids out back with bandana's over there face!!! So I walk out to ask what the fuck is goin on!! Then when I get with in about 15 feet from them, The littlest dude says to back the fuck up or he is gonna bust a round.. I said hey... You fuckin shoot me but I aint the guy your lookin for..I said I am 20 years old and you lil ass punks are about 15-16 and I said I seen shit happen and if you mother fuckers wanna fuck around I'll make shit happen. I said I got some fuckin problems in my life and I'd love to take it out on you... The big kid says "you cant hit us, We aint 18" I said you sum bitch..... Step the fuck forward and I walk backwards away from his lil homies..Then my brother comes out wit his 3 gang banger homies... I grab a bat and told them all to come at me and my brothers and his buddies jaws are layin on the ground.... I stepped up to all the son of a bitches wit the bat.... There yellin cap em cap em dre shoot that *****.. I said mother fucker I am white and it'd be respectful of your lil punk asses to back the fuck outta my yard... They come closer and at this time I hear car doors close out front... I look out and 2 blue vans with about 7-8 more guys hop out.. I pull out my cell phone and text my girl to tell my dads buddy bob (6'6 300LBs) to get over here now... 2 minutes later he come runnin up the street with a 2X4 and had actually stepped up to about 15 of these kids with rags n shit over there faces.. I grabbed my brother socked that lil wankster ass bitch in his jaw and then I fuckin swung and hit his lil gang banger homie and that fucker pulls out his gun and puts it to my head!!!! I felt my heart drop jus at instinct of knowing that fucker would end my life.. I told him to pull the trigger and if he wasn't going to he better run like a some bitch!!! I swear I shit myself cause its a fuckin kid who is tryin to act hard with a gun to show this other supposed gang that he is not one to fuck with.... So I looked down and just as I did my dads buddy clocked this little fucker and knocked the gun out of his hand... Three minutes later there was about 9 cop cars here... It all fuckin started over cause my brothers friend had some girl with him that was the other gangs girl friend...... They come to my house.... So that was my excitement and I swear to god if the son of a bitches ever come back to my house guns are gonna go off... I have a 2 year old daughter and my mother is dieing of breast cancer in the house where this all happens and everyone knows stress only makes cancer worse! She recieved her Chemo this morning and she is sick as hell and these punk sons of a bitches do this shit! Funniest part of the whole day was when my brother and his friend told the officer I hit him and my dads buddy hit the other kid... The cop threw a thumbs up to us and said "maybe you needed that" to my brother.... I had a pissed off day and I tried to sit down and build some plastic instead I charged more to my plastic card trying to find my daughter christmas stuff!!!! LOL 


I mean my brother should have commen sense that that is his niece and he is gonna up and do that. Not only that but my mom is laying in a bed unable to move cause of how serious this chemo is and she is sicker then a dog and he brings this gang shit here... This fuckin world I tell ya.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by old low&slo+Dec 2 2007, 10:49 PM~9359773-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 homie
> now that I am getting older the little punks think they can intimidate me.
> we got some little puto section 8 fuckheads in my neighborhood that think they can do whatever they want. the little fuckers dont have a clue man. they treat older people like shit .I dont think that even respect themselves. if you get up all in their grille they got nothin to say. but I have to be careful because I work nights and thats when the little spineless fucks come out and my wife and son are home alone.
> and I know we got family men in here so I know you know what I mean.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i know all about the little punks like this. Cause I have them living right next door and they already jacked some stuff from us and i swear if i ever catch them i'm gonna beat their ass :angry:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 11:40 PM~9360253
> *OK!!!! Today I took my 2 year old daughter out to the front of the house to build a snowman!  I was out there for about 15 minutes and she was havin fun as any 2 year old would jumpin in the snowbanks and attempting to throw snowballs at me.  We went in to eat lunch and I come back outside to hear my dogs barking.. Now my dogs never bark unless someone is there. So I go out to see and left my daughter in the house with my girl just cause of the instinct I had.  I walk between my garage and house and I see about 6 or 7 kids out back with bandana's over there face!!! So I walk out to ask what the fuck is goin on!! Then when I get with in about 15 feet from them, The littlest dude says to back the fuck up or he is gonna bust a round.. I said hey... You fuckin shoot me but I aint the guy your lookin for..I said I am 20 years old and you lil ass punks are about 15-16 and I said I seen shit happen and if you mother fuckers wanna fuck around I'll make shit happen. I said I got some fuckin problems in my life and I'd love to take it out on you... The big kid says "you cant hit us, We aint 18" I said you sum bitch..... Step the fuck forward and I walk backwards away from his lil homies..Then my brother comes out wit his 3 gang banger homies... I grab a bat and told them all to come at me and my brothers and his buddies jaws are layin on the ground.... I stepped up to all the son of a bitches wit the bat.... There yellin cap em cap em dre shoot that *****.. I said mother fucker I am white and it'd be respectful of your lil punk asses to back the fuck outta my yard... They come closer and at this time I hear car doors close out front... I look out and 2 blue vans with about 7-8 more guys hop out.. I pull out my cell phone and text my girl to tell my dads buddy bob (6'6 300LBs) to get over here now... 2 minutes later he come runnin up the street with a 2X4 and had actually stepped up to about 15 of these kids with rags n shit over there faces.. I grabbed my brother socked that lil wankster ass bitch in his jaw and then I fuckin swung and hit his lil gang banger homie and that fucker pulls out his gun and puts it to my head!!!!  I felt my heart drop jus at instinct of knowing that fucker would end my life.. I told him to pull the trigger and if he wasn't going to he better run like a some bitch!!! I swear I shit myself cause its a fuckin kid who is tryin to act hard with a gun to show this other supposed gang that he is not one to fuck with.... So I looked down and just as I did my dads buddy clocked this little fucker and knocked the gun out of his hand...  Three minutes later there was about 9 cop cars here... It all fuckin started over cause my brothers friend had some girl with him that was the other gangs girl friend...... They come to my house.... So that was my excitement and I swear to god if the son of a bitches ever come back to my house guns are gonna go off... I have a 2 year old daughter and my mother is dieing of breast cancer in the house where this all happens and everyone knows stress only makes cancer worse! She recieved her Chemo this morning and she is sick as hell and these punk sons of a bitches do this shit! Funniest part of the whole day was when my brother and his friend told the officer I hit him and my dads buddy hit the other kid... The cop threw a thumbs up to us and said "maybe you needed that" to my brother.... I had a pissed off day and I tried to sit down and build some plastic instead I charged more to my plastic card trying to find my daughter christmas stuff!!!! LOL
> I mean my brother should have commen sense that that is his niece and he is gonna up and do that. Not only that but my mom is laying in a bed unable to move cause of how serious this chemo is and she is sicker then a dog and he brings this gang shit here... This fuckin world I tell ya.
> *


Damn homie that sounded like one hell of a day.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Well I had a bad enough day driving my mom 2 hrs to st cloud to do her chemo. 2 hrs there 3 hr wait and 2 hours home... then my daughter was being crabby... Then this... shit the list goes on.


----------



## ElMonte74'

Ok I go to a day school that all the kids that dropped out or just didn't want to finish high school so what that means i'm their with thugs, gangsters, and little chavalas. Well I sit next to a kid thats pretty cool but has major issues like has scene major shit and is fuckin loco, but theirs this little black kid that thinks he's tough cause he's a crip or a blood I think he's both cause somedays he'll come and say piru this blood that and then he'll come wearing blue and say he's a crip and then he gets on my nerves cause after every sentence he adds ***** and that shit gets on my nerves cause i hate that word. I just want to get him and knock some damn sence into him


----------



## spikekid999

damn 3wheel. sorry to hear bout ya mamma,and glad everythings ok wit you.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 12:17 AM~9360581
> *Well I had a bad enough day driving my mom 2 hrs to st cloud to do her chemo. 2 hrs there 3 hr wait and 2 hours home... then my daughter was being crabby... Then this... shit the list goes on.
> *


 :uh: shit I hate it when kids get pissy start crying just pisses me off :angry:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2007, 12:21 AM~9360603
> *damn 3wheel. sorry to hear bout ya mamma,and glad everythings ok wit you.
> *


 Thanks bro 


El Monte thats how all kids are now days around me. ***** this ***** that, Im like mother fucker say it once not everytime... Litterally the kids I just wanna fuckin sock everyone of em.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 3 2007, 12:22 AM~9360618
> *:uh: shit I hate it when kids get pissy start crying just pisses me off :angry:
> *


She has pink eye so she always rubs her eyes alot but i wasn't pissed just irritated and tired.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 12:23 AM~9360620
> *Thanks bro
> El Monte thats how all kids are now days around me. ***** this ***** that, Im like mother fucker say it once not everytime... Litterally the kids I just wanna fuckin sock everyone of em.
> *


I swear next time he starts talking and trying to act hard i'm gonna get up and smack his ass to the ground and then watch him cry and try to fight :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 12:24 AM~9360625
> *She has pink eye so she always rubs her eyes alot but i wasn't pissed just irritated and tired.
> *


oh well never mind then :biggrin:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

prolly hit the ground and yell ***** again :roflmao: and the kids who say it alot are the fake fuckers who try to be seen and shit like there some hard ass.. I dont know why kids now days try.. there is always gonna be someone stronger then the next person.


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 12:25 AM~9360642
> *prolly hit the ground and yell ***** again :roflmao: and the kids who say it alot are the fake fuckers who try to be seen and shit like there some hard ass.. I dont know why kids now days try.. there is always gonna be someone stronger then the next person.
> *


:roflmao: . Thats true. What they should do is take all the little fake ass punks and take them prison and scare the fuck out of them like that old tv show :biggrin: . Theirs this fool I know me and my homie used to hang out with him then he said that he got recording contract and said he was gonna be a rapper well while doing that he started slanging drugs and became a little bitch and thought me and my homie where to poor to hang out with well now every time he sees me or my homie he looks away in shame and then tries to act hard with some else :uh: I just wanna knock him into next year :angry:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 3 2007, 12:34 AM~9360712
> *:roflmao: .  Thats true.  What they should do is take all the little fake ass punks and take them prison and scare the fuck out of them like that old tv show :biggrin: .  Theirs this fool I know me and my homie used to hang out with him then he said that he got recording contract and said he was gonna be a rapper well while doing that he started slanging drugs and became a little bitch and thought me and my homie where to poor to hang out with well now every time he sees me or my homie he looks away in shame and then tries to act hard with some else :uh: I just wanna knock him into next year :angry:
> *



Haha he got money for a bit so he thought he was a super star.. Just like this teacher in school. I'd go to school and not do shit. I'd sleep or draw hell I brought a R/C car to school one day and drove it in the hall LMAO this teacher told me I was a piece of shit. Flat out told me "your never gonna amount to shit, Your worthless." 2 years later I roll back to that school 3 days in a row. I had 3 trucks with each of them worth more than his shit and man did he look pissed.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 02:38 AM~9360738
> *Haha he got money for a bit so he thought he was a super star.. Just like this teacher in school. I'd go to school and not do shit. I'd sleep or draw hell I brought a R/C car to school one day and drove it in the hall LMAO this teacher told me I was a piece of shit. Flat out told me "your never gonna amount to shit, Your worthless." 2 years later I roll back to that school 3 days in a row. I had 3 trucks with each of them worth more than his shit and man did he look pissed.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## spikekid999

that reminds me of a teacher i had in this law class i took in high school. she was a total bitch and no one liked her at all. were were talkin about grand theft outta the games one day and she said that the games are influencing kids to steal cars and shoot people and what not and im like i play those games all the time and im fine,she just looked at me and said "that explains a lot". its like what the fucks that sapose to mean :uh:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Thats when you tell her that her kids are prolly out stealin right now so go preach to a mother fucker who cares :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigPoppa

I don't get these kids wearing their pants halfway down their thighs. I can understand a little sag off the hips, but how the hell you gonna run from the police or trouble or whatever.


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 3 2007, 02:25 PM~9363044
> *I don't get these kids wearing their pants halfway down their thighs.  I can understand a little sag off the hips, but how the hell you gonna run from the police or trouble or whatever.
> *


lol dont just want to walk up behind them and yank em down to there knees
and embarass there ass.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 3 2007, 02:59 PM~9363303
> *lol dont just want to walk up behind them and yank em down to there knees
> and embarass there ass.
> *


haha yank em down and give em a good push so they fall on there face


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 3 2007, 12:38 AM~9360738
> *Haha he got money for a bit so he thought he was a super star.. Just like this teacher in school. I'd go to school and not do shit. I'd sleep or draw hell I brought a R/C car to school one day and drove it in the hall LMAO this teacher told me I was a piece of shit. Flat out told me "your never gonna amount to shit, Your worthless." 2 years later I roll back to that school 3 days in a row. I had 3 trucks with each of them worth more than his shit and man did he look pissed.
> *


I had a teach like that, I did the work, but didn`t get some of the shit, and he was like..." your never gona be anything in life... your not gona go no where, and your never gonna get that cadillac" ( he knew I wanted a caddy)

so the first day i got my first caddy (99 sts) I rolled past his house, and he was mowing the lawn, so I stopped and honked, he came to the window which had limo tint all around. I rolled down the window and said to him....
"remember how you said i was a failure.... look at my F**KIN cadillac." and drove away.

now whenever i see him, he is friendly and asks how the caddy is doin.
lol


----------



## spikekid999

:roflmao: its funny how there nice as hell when they find out they were wrong


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

As long as they find out i got em. Fuck how they act LOL


----------



## Waco

R.I.P. To tha Legend Pimp-C. :angel: :angel: :tears: 

UGK tha greatest rap duo. Bun-B I send my condolences to u Homie.


TEXAS will never b tha same.........


----------



## spikekid999

:0 what happened to them??


----------



## 408models

PIMP C FOUND DEAD IN HOTEL ROOM

ALSO BAY AREA RAPPER SPICE 1 SHOT LAST NIGHT, IN CRITICAL CONDITION


----------



## spikekid999

damn 

RIP :angel:


----------



## DA_SQUID

rip pimp c


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

im still in shock


----------



## rollinoldskoo

you'll get over it.... its the lifestyle they choose to live that got em killed.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 3 2007, 07:25 PM~9364922
> *I had a teach like that, I did the work, but didn`t get some of the shit, and he was like..." your never gona be anything in life... your not gona go no where, and your never gonna get that cadillac" ( he knew I wanted a caddy)
> 
> so the first day i got my first caddy (99 sts) I rolled past his house, and he was mowing the lawn, so I stopped and honked, he came to the window which had limo tint all around. I rolled down the window and said to him....
> "remember how you said i was a failure.... look at my F**KIN cadillac." and drove away.
> 
> now whenever i see him, he is friendly and asks how the caddy is doin.
> lol
> *


haha thats like some after school speical shit right there! j/k homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Lets get back to Modeling !


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 4 2007, 06:36 PM~9373234
> *PIMP C FOUND DEAD IN HOTEL ROOM
> 
> ALSO BAY AREA RAPPER SPICE 1 SHOT LAST NIGHT, IN CRITICAL CONDITION
> *


 DAM last night on radio the play a mix of some there hits but i feel asleep listing to it but i did know he die till i came on here RIP Pimp c :angel:


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Dec 5 2007, 11:33 AM~9379862
> *DAM last night on radio the play a mix of some there hits but i feel asleep listing to it but i did know he die till i came on here RIP Pimp c :angel:
> *



pimp c? never heard of him


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: hhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo :wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 5 2007, 02:28 PM~9381193
> *pimp c? never heard of him
> *


never heard of UGK?


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 11:58 AM~9397539
> *never heard of UGK?
> *


nope


----------



## Reverend Hearse

get your ass some deerrty souf muzak son!


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 12:51 PM~9397813
> *get your ass some deerrty souf muzak son!
> *



:uh: Im not sure what you just said


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* you need to get yourself some music that comes from the south.


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 01:03 PM~9397866
> ** you need to get yourself some music that comes from the south.
> *


Like creedance or lynard skynard?


----------



## spikekid999

no like bun~b,pimp c,paul wall n whatnot


----------



## Blue s10

Rather listen to skynard


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i have everything from billie holiday to rob zombie and every kind of music in between , open your mind a little.......


----------



## Blue s10

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 01:43 PM~9398128
> *i have everything from billie holiday to rob zombie and every kind of music in between , open your mind a little.......
> *


I listen to all kinds of music including rap. Just not pointless rap that all they sing about is big wheels and how many diamonds they have in theier mouth.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im a big fan of screw.....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Dec 7 2007, 12:20 PM~9397966
> *Like creedance or lynard skynard?
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## raystrey

what kit do you guys recommend I use to finish a 69 Impala resin body????


----------



## Reverend Hearse

a bomb , i am sick of resin.......


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Dec 7 2007, 01:49 PM~9398689
> *what kit do you guys recommend I use to finish a 69 Impala resin body????
> *


70 impala


----------



## Reverend Hearse

yeah 70 impala i ment explosives.... not a bomb.....


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

BODINE WHERE YOU GET THAT AT ???


----------



## Waco

nice Bodine :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2007, 04:44 PM~9399053
> *BODINE  WHERE  YOU  GET  THAT  AT  ???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2007, 04:46 PM~9399067
> *:biggrin:
> *



Well that red LS Elco was apinted By 408 ! So if i add up past history I KNOW who has this ! LOL! 
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

got this from lowandbeyond


----------



## BODINE

i said i would say where i got it :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2007, 03:43 PM~9399042
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 i have a left nut for trade.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 04:57 PM~9399143
> *:0  :0  i have a left nut for trade.......
> *



Dude I didnt mean to leave that in your mouth ! SORRY ABOUT THAT !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

******.....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2007, 04:07 PM~9399208
> *Dude    I  didnt  mean  to  leave  that    in  your  mouth  !    SORRY  ABOUT THAT !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahaha, I almost fell outta my chair!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 04:57 PM~9399143
> *:0  :0  i have a left nut for trade.......
> *


no thanks i got one :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 7 2007, 04:43 PM~9399042
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 02:57 PM~9398738
> *a bomb , i am sick of resin.......
> *


damn bro, latelly I have found resin easier and more enjoyable to work with than regular plastic kits.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ive only had good luck once, and that was the LS clips , everything else resin ive bought has been doomed....


----------



## spikekid999

"the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside...." 

 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

its true....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 7 2007, 05:57 PM~9399574
> *"the're only homeless at night, during the day , the're just outside...."
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize: so true


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i was told that by a homeless guy , that made it funnier at the time.....


----------



## spikekid999

that does make it funnier lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 06:18 PM~9399754
> *i was told that by a homeless guy , that made it funnier at the time.....
> *



You were talking into a mirror dumd ass ! You told that to your self !


----------



## old low&slo

hey guys
I went to the dealer today to get some work done on the wifeys car and was lookin at the paint chips for the solstice and the buicks some nice colors.
do you guys know if that new paint can be used on a model ???
dont know what kind of paint it is.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

im sure minidick will chime in on this one , all he paints with is automotive, but the short answer is yes it will work with the proper primer....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

YUP ! Any factory color can be used on plastic ! But you got to watch how you mix it ! By adding and taking away from product specs will change temp, and dring times on products and most paint suppliers can make almost any color into spray cans for those that dont use air brushes ! 


All i use is left over auto paint on all my builds ! 










The spary can in this pic are only 8 colors !

PRIMER ! 

Semi gloss black 

Chevy engine orange 

bumper chrome 

And Suide it Colors 

Tan
blue
marron 

And then Air Craft stripper for die cast cars !


----------



## old low&slo

thanks mini
I talked to the guys at the parts counter and said they can get them in spray cans.
or those little touch up bottles .


----------



## dade county

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 7 2007, 07:25 PM~9399812
> *hey guys
> I went to the dealer today to get some work done on the wifeys car and was lookin at the paint chips for the solstice and the buicks some nice colors.
> do you guys know if that new paint can be used on a model ???
> dont know what kind of paint it is.
> *


its what i use


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 7 2007, 06:44 PM~9399933
> *thanks mini
> I talked to the guys at the parts counter and said they can get them in spray cans.
> or those little touch up bottles .
> *




At my suppler the spray cans run $ 18.00 


the 2 oz touch bottles are $8.00 - $12.00 depends on color but i thin my own so i end up getting 4oz or a 1/2 pint out of my buys! 

And then sense i paint so many for my self and a few others i just buy my clear buy the gal ! It runs $80 - $ 140 ! Depends on the maker of the clear i get ! You can buy your clear in smaller amounts but i jst get it by the gal so i have enough ! LOL! :biggrin: 

Well its dinner time and family time I'll be back on Later ! :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## Reverend Hearse

that 73ish camaro and the gambler look cool.... ya stocking those?


----------



## spikekid999

:0 i want one of those 70 1/2 camaros


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 7 2007, 07:51 PM~9399989
> *At  my  suppler    the  spray  cans  run  $ 18.00
> the  2  oz    touch  bottles  are  $8.00  -  $12.00  depends  on  color    but  i  thin  my  own  so  i  end  up  getting  4oz  or  a  1/2  pint  out  of  my  buys!
> 
> And  then sense  i  paint  so  many  for  my  self  and  a  few others    i  just  buy  my  clear    buy  the  gal  !  It    runs  $80 -  $  140  ! Depends  on  the  maker  of  the  clear  i  get !    You  can  buy  your  clear    in  smaller  amounts  but  i  jst  get  it  by the  gal  so  i  have  enough  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> 
> Well  its  dinner  time  and  family  time  I'll  be  back on Later  !  :biggrin:
> *


hey mini
thanks alot for the help but buying my own clear and all that is a little rich for my blood at least for right now and I dont know anything about mixing and drying time and all that and would probably just mix up some crazy mess and blow myself up or something lol. and besides I dont need all that to screw up a paint job . I can do that just fine with a 5 dollar can of testors lol but I am going to get the solstice orange in a spray can. I want to try it . I got to take baby steps right now.
thanks again mini for the help . I really appreciate it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

get yourself some duplicolor sandable primer or it will craze the plastic.....


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 10:28 PM~9401067
> *get yourself some duplicolor sandable primer or it will craze the plastic.....
> *


thanks hearse
I was wonderin what kind of primer to use but figured I bugged everybody enough so did'nt want to ask.
thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the only stupid question is then one you dont ask.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how are yall blacking out your door gaps after polishing? i have some nasty residue on my 2 door chev......


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 8 2007, 01:43 AM~9402502
> *how are yall blacking out your  door gaps  after polishing? i have some nasty residue on my 2 door chev......
> *



You can use a pen or black wash them like i showed you on the grilles!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Dec 7 2007, 11:57 AM~9398738-->
> 
> 
> 
> a bomb , i am sick of resin.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Dec 7 2007, 12:57 PM~9399143
> *:0  :0  i have a left nut for trade.......
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@~
> *ive got a left nut ill trade
> *


....wait til next week when I post pics of a box ive got showin up.... you`ll shit EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 8 2007, 02:02 AM~9402559
> *....wait til next week when I post pics of a box ive got showin up.... you`ll shit EVERYWHERE!!!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## urjustamemory

I borrowed a Little John cd from a co worker yesterday and let me tell you it almost blew the side windows out of my Silverado with 4 12s and 1200 watts. My wife is trying to make me take out the system so I would have room for a car seat in the back, I just told her when the time comes I might take it out. 

So everyone that wants to have some tunes in your vehicle with a system listen to Lil John.


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 9 2007, 07:46 AM~9408678
> *I borrowed a Little John cd from a co worker yesterday and let me tell you it almost blew the side windows out of my Silverado with 4 12s and 1200 watts. My wife is trying to make me take out the system so I would have room for a car seat in the back, I just told her when the time comes I might take it out.
> 
> So everyone that wants to have some tunes in your vehicle with a system listen to Lil John.
> *


Mariah Carey's music hits harder than lil john and its a lot more tolerable


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Dec 9 2007, 08:46 AM~9408678
> *I borrowed a Little John cd from a co worker yesterday and let me tell you it almost blew the side windows out of my Silverado with 4 12s and 1200 watts. My wife is trying to make me take out the system so I would have room for a car seat in the back, I just told her when the time comes I might take it out.
> 
> So everyone that wants to have some tunes in your vehicle with a system listen to Lil John.
> *


YYYYEEEEAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## chris mineer

has any one heard from mark


----------



## radicalplastic09

i know their has been a lot of these but can someone post up a door hinge tutorial im having trouble on a 53.


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Dec 10 2007, 09:08 AM~9416916
> *i know their has been a lot of these but can someone post up a door hinge tutorial im having trouble on a 53.
> *



Look in Yayo's Devil Advocate's Thread, he show u a easy way to hinge. Hope it helps


----------



## southside groovin

any1 know an easy way to make headlight visors?


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 10 2007, 01:10 PM~9417706
> *any1 know an easy way to make headlight visors?
> *


take a drinking straw, and cut it to shape.


----------



## southside groovin

appreciate it bro. hey if you still need that floor, hit me up. i still got it but you never gave me an addy to ship to....


----------



## spikekid999

what do you guys use for angle iron when you make your battery racks??


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 10 2007, 02:25 PM~9418204
> *what do you guys use for angle iron when you make your battery racks??
> *


they sell styrene that is shaped like it


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 10 2007, 01:27 PM~9418217
> *they sell styrene that is shaped like it
> *


by evergreen.


----------



## Models IV Life

SO WHATS THE WORD ON THE NEW REVELL 58' 2-IN-1? HAS ANYBODY SEEN THEM AT THE HOBBY SHOPS YET????


----------



## spikekid999

BIGGS is sellin em i think


----------



## OneLowBull

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 10 2007, 07:04 PM~9420669
> *SO WHATS THE WORD ON THE NEW REVELL 58' 2-IN-1? HAS ANYBODY SEEN THEM AT THE HOBBY SHOPS YET????
> *


ours had 5 i got one went today all of them were gone


----------



## OneLowBull

its got electrolytes bitches

http://www.brawndo.com/


----------



## Reverend Hearse

huh?

-1 New Messages how?


----------



## 408models

can anyone in or by disneyland get tickets cheaper???

???? :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 11 2007, 01:37 PM~9427799
> *can anyone in or by disneyland get tickets cheaper???
> 
> *


???? :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 12:57 PM~9435401
> *???? :biggrin:
> *


scalping disneyland tickets. :0


----------



## 408models

naw i just heard so-cal residents can get the tickets cheaper.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 01:27 PM~9435692
> * naw i just heard so-cal residents can get the tickets cheaper.
> *


i didnt know.i will ask.we have season passes.do you want me to ask?


----------



## 408models

yeah that would be cool


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 02:15 PM~9436166
> *yeah that would be cool
> *


 :thumbsup: we are going sat.i wll ask.


----------



## 408models

so are we :0 were leaving tomorrow.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 02:23 PM~9436237
> *so are we :0 were leaving tomorrow.
> *


 :0 
find me the link to the discounts.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 12:27 PM~9435692
> * naw i just heard so-cal residents can get the tickets cheaper.
> *


give me a call bro when you get here. i will go with you to buy them :biggrin:


----------



## 408models

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 12 2007, 02:50 PM~9436468
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 10 2007, 03:04 PM~9420669
> *SO WHATS THE WORD ON THE NEW REVELL 58' 2-IN-1? HAS ANYBODY SEEN THEM AT THE HOBBY SHOPS YET????
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=366135


----------



## Project59

10 User(s) are browsing this forum (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Project59, BigPoppa, raystrey, julian blea, KANDYMAN252, 85 biarittz, hoppingmad, kansascutty

:0


----------



## spikekid999

how long does it usually take for brake fluid to strip paint??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 05:49 PM~9447085
> *how long does it usually take for brake fluid to strip paint??
> *


 :0 dont do it.


----------



## spikekid999

why? plenty of other people on here do it


----------



## Project59

Soak it over night in the morning wash it off and everything should be good!!! I use a finger brush at the same time washing it to get into cracks and what not!!!


----------



## spikekid999

ok cool. i painted the hood for my dart and it got fucked up :angry: so i figured id try your guys brake fluid bath :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got the new car home ! Its my new 1:1 project ! 


















It needs a hood ! The fenders are just a little scuffed the front bumper cover is fine ! 










The Interior is so clean it looks BRAND NEW ! 


And when i ran the vin # it shows it as a K code car! That means the 3800 V6 motor is make the same horse power as the 3800 V6 with the super charger ! 

It got here just in time to ! The truck tank started to leak pretty good this week ! So Now i need to scrap some cash together to get a Gas tank for the truck , a hood for the Grand Prix !


----------



## spikekid999

throw some 14s on it lol. 

looks nice,except the hood but thats an easy fix


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 13 2007, 08:55 PM~9448620
> *throw some 14s on it lol.
> 
> looks nice,except the hood but thats an easy fix
> *



All ready got the sound to put in it ! Been talking to Bodine and got the hook up on the radio stuff i needed ! Hooked up with WACO and getting a set 20's for it ! Then i lowwer it just a few to make it look right ! 

Got my wish list started now i just have to get it paid for ! LOL!


----------



## spikekid999

sweet should be nice when your done with it.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

look at those fender to door gaps, are you sure its fine? was it totaled out by insurance?


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Fender to door gaps? Could be snow on it or it could be the picture or it could be a bent fender..... With the damage it took to the hood. That car is not totalled.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 10:42 PM~9449715
> *look at those fender to door gaps, are you sure its fine? was it totaled out by insurance?
> *



Uncross your eyes FAT ASS ! Your seeing big gaps cause of your double vision ! They only same twice the size they really are ! 


I bought the car from a 73 yr old lady who bought it  brand new in 97 ! Other then her hitting a deer the car is super clean !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

open your eyes dickface , the fender to door gaps are allmost touching ibn the pics, take that shitbox back to copart......looks like the doors rubbed the paint off the fenders thats why i asked.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 13 2007, 10:48 PM~9449802
> *Fender to door gaps? Could be snow on it or it could be the picture or it could be a bent fender..... With the damage it took to the hood. That car is not totalled.
> *


No Snow ! The car has been garage keep all its life ! She hit the deer 2 yrs ago and parked the car cause some 1 told her if she opened the hood it wouldn't ever shut again and the Joplin body shop told her the car had to many miles to fix so she just parked it and bought a new Grand Prix ! I work with her daughter that said the car was just setting !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 10:54 PM~9449858
> *open your eyes dickface , the fender to door gaps are allmost touching ibn the pics, take that shitbox back to copart......looks like the doors rubbed the paint off the fenders thats why i asked.....
> *



Nope WRONG AGAIN! FUCKTARD ! 

The car was keep so clean that the inner post are spotless What looks like missing paint is actually the rubber boots and wire loom cover ! 

As soon as my payment from a few sales pop in it will get a new hood and be perfect once again !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

show me some rubber boots in this pic asshat? :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Right side !











Left side ! 










Top boot is for the heated powered mirrios !
The middel is just a rubber plug 
The lowwer is for the door options, the door Spearkers !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Right side !











Left side ! 










Top boot is for the heated powered mirrios !
The middel is just a rubber plug 
The lowwer is for the door options, the door Spearkers !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

GUYS I HAD TO POST IT TWICE SO THAT WAY DOUBLE VISION WOULD GET THE PICUTRE TO CLEAR SO HE CAN SEE * HE'S DUMD ASS ! *


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Hearse your trying to talk shit to him when he has the car in front of him. I dont know if your that big of a clown but..... What the hell are you trying to accomplish here? BTW, Good job sending that camera out.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 11:10 PM~9450008
> *keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better.....
> *



Day Light pic in the morning !

Even if that it did have big gaps I can fix shit like that ! I saw the chopped up junk ass shit you said your were fixing ! They looked better damaged !  

What i got here even looks better then that shit you were calling fixed !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 13 2007, 11:11 PM~9450026
> *Hearse your trying to talk shit to him when he has the car in front of him. I dont know if your that big of a clown but..... What the hell are you trying to accomplish here? BTW, Good job sending that camera out.
> *



He hooked you up with that Kodak ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 13 2007, 10:11 PM~9450026
> * BTW, Good job sending that camera out.
> *


i knew i forgot something .... pm your addy again


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2007, 10:15 PM~9450050
> *Day  Light    pic  in the  morning !
> 
> Even if  that it  did    have  big  gaps    I  can  fix  shit    like  that  !    I  saw  the  chopped  up  junk  ass  shit    you  said  your  were  fixing  !  They  looked  better  damaged  !
> 
> What  i  got  here  even  looks  better    then  that    shit  you  were  calling  fixed !
> *


take a fucking joke, paint it like the cavileier


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 13 2007, 11:16 PM~9450057-->
> 
> 
> 
> He    hooked  you  up  with  that  Kodak ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *NEVER MIND ! </span>*
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 11:17 PM~9450060
> *i knew i forgot something .... pm your addy again
> *





<span style=\'color:green\'>_*IT MIGHT BE IN THE 66 IMPALA BOX HE WAS SUPPOSE TO SEND TO BETO ! *_


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2007, 10:19 PM~9450079
> *NEVER  MIND  !  </span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>IT  MIGHT  BE  IN THE  66  IMPALA BOX  HE  WAS  SUPPOSE  TO  SEND  TO  BETO !
> *


Yea bro, i aint even gonna worry about it... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 13 2007, 10:19 PM~9450079
> *NEVER  MIND  !  </span>
> <span style=\'color:green\'>IT  MIGHT  BE  IN THE  66  IMPALA BOX  HE  WAS  SUPPOSE  TO  SEND  TO  BETO !
> *


go fuck yourself you know damn well i sent it. well , maybe you dont know , but i do . its over , why you bringing it up again ..... :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 11:18 PM~9450076
> *take  a fucking joke, paint it like the cavileier
> *



I was thinking Green and white with a Charcoal flame and Chrome and Charcoal 20's dropped 2 inches !


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

To remind you to stick to your word there home fry...


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Your paint scheme sounds sick Mini.. that'd be a phat car.. Bag that bitch haha.. I have seen some bad ass grand prix... How much u pay man


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 11:21 PM~9450096
> *go fuck yourself you know damn well i sent it. well , maybe you dont know , but i do . its over , why you bringing it up again ..... :uh:
> *



WHAT ???????????? 

I thought we were joking around ! DId i get your BUTT HURT !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

3wheelinfleetwood, you have a pm...... mini i do not get butthurt...... ever..... im not *******......


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 10:24 PM~9450135
> *3wheelinfleetwood, you have a pm...... mini i do not get butthurt...... ever..... im not *******......
> *


Hearse you mise well jus drop it.... The camera aint gonna do me any good now.... You said 2 weeks or more ago you were gonna ship it.. Jus 4get about it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 13 2007, 11:22 PM~9450113
> *Your paint scheme sounds sick Mini.. that'd be a phat car.. Bag that bitch haha.. I have seen some bad ass grand prix... How much u pay man
> *


$1000.00 :biggrin: Its got 167,000 but if you brake it down a 12 yr car the old lady averaged 16,000 miles a year ! I drove a little over 2hrs to get it in the middle of nowhere !

I smashed it on 71 highway ! The speed o stops at 120  and i was still hammered ! It never missed a beat ! I got home 35 min before my wife ! She said she was doing 80 and i disappeared !


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

LOL, Yea man.. I wanted to trade my Durango for a Grand Prix of that same style just so I could fix it up and lay the bitch out. Grand ams= gay Grand Prix= Sick


----------



## spikekid999

haha now that you brought up grand ams, my dad pulled up next to a grand am a while back and someone changed the words around so it said grandma


----------



## ElRafa

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 14 2007, 02:42 PM~9454498
> *haha now that you brought up grand ams, my dad pulled up next to a grand am a while back and someone changed the words around so it said grandma
> *


LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Dec 13 2007, 08:40 PM~9448409-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just  got  the  new  car  home  !  Its  my  new  1:1  project  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It  needs  a  hood  !  The  fenders  are  just  a  little  scuffed  the  front  bumper  cover  is  fine !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The  Interior  is  so  clean  it  looks  BRAND  NEW !
> And  when  i  ran the  vin #    it  shows  it    as a  K  code  car!  That  means  the  3800  V6  motor  is  make  the  same  horse power  as  the  3800 V6  with  the  super  charger  !
> 
> It  got  here  just  in  time  to !    The  truck  tank  started  to  leak  pretty  good  this week !  So  Now  i  need  to  scrap  some  cash  together  to  get  a  Gas tank  for  the  truck  ,  a  hood  for the  Grand  Prix !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by hearse [email protected] 13 2007, 10:42 PM~9449715
> *look at those fender to door gaps, are you sure its fine? was it totaled out by insurance?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hearse driver_@Dec 13 2007, 10:54 PM~9449858
> *open your eyes dickface , the fender to door gaps are allmost touching ibn the pics, take that shitbox back to copart......looks like the doors rubbed the paint off the fenders thats why i asked.....
> *



NOW SHUT THE FUCK UP !


----------



## spikekid999

ya theres nothing wrong with the door gaps there


----------



## twinn

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nice i stand corrected....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 14 2007, 04:07 PM~9454607
> *nice i stand corrected....
> *



SEE ! DON"T TEST ME BOY ! 

I don't talk shit when there is even a slight chance i could get punked ! You let the dick buffer get out of hand and now i had to post the COCK BLOCK on you so you could givem a brake ! 


Now get back to building !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2007, 03:29 PM~9454726
> *SEE !    DON"T  TEST  ME    BOY !
> 
> 
> Now    get    back  to  building  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OneLowBull

hey mini check into this our neighbors went up in smoke last month and its a 2006

http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f0e40ac


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 14 2007, 05:00 PM~9454898
> *hey mini check into this our neighbors went up in smoke last month and its a 2006
> 
> http://townhall-talk.edmunds.com/direct/view/.f0e40ac
> *



Mines a 97 ! The problems are with 1999- 2007 models ! They redesign the fuel rails for the L 67 supercharger's ! Mine is a 3800 K code series ! It don't have the supercharger but is tuned out by GM in 97 as 1 of the factory's most powerful V6 with out the super charger !


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

A quick Phot shop of my idea paint scheme !


----------



## tyhodge07

hope its not gonna be them colors :barf: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 14 2007, 05:35 PM~9455166
> *hope its not gonna be them colors :barf: :cheesy:
> *



Yup ! Ford Jalapeno Green ! Gun Metal Graphite ! And White !


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2007, 06:33 PM~9455151
> *A  quick  Phot    shop  of  my  idea  paint  scheme !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it. dare to be different :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

sick.... do it...... barbed wire pinstriping ......


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2007, 07:38 PM~9455195
> *Yup  !    Ford    Jalapeno  Green  !  Gun  Metal Graphite ! And  White !
> *


its a damn grand prix for fuck sakes.. lets keep it that way :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID

call santa and tell him what you want....603-413-4129


----------



## spikekid999

i forget whos build thread it was,but i saw someone had a fuse block on the fenderwell for a amp wire, what should i use to make one or where can i get one? i need one for my dart project


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I use the heat blank box ! You can get them in many sizes ! Go to Radio Shack and just start looking throw the items they sale ! You'll see all kinds of cool shit to use in modeling !


----------



## spikekid999

ya ya thats the one. thanks for the info homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 14 2007, 05:33 PM~9455151
> *A  quick  Phot    shop  of  my  idea  paint  scheme !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What about these wheels and stance !


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:biggrin: :biggrin: mini yous a good photochopper.


----------



## BiggC

This is for all you Homies in that cold weather. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

snow.....


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:16 AM~9457995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all you Homies in that cold weather.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

:wave: LATERS PEOPLE


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 15 2007, 07:27 AM~9458407
> *:angry: FUCKER  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 15 2007, 12:16 AM~9457995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all you Homies in that cold weather.  :biggrin:
> *


MAN, THAT'S LIKE 2 BLOCKS AWAY!!!!! LOVE THE WEST COAST


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 15 2007, 04:43 PM~9460314
> *MAN, THAT'S LIKE 2 BLOCKS AWAY!!!!! LOVE THE WEST COAST
> *


It's a little further then 2 blocks, but not far at all from you. :biggrin: 

I love the west coast also


----------



## twinn

any body know what these can be used for got a dozen in a lot thought they were gonna be rims and i got this,,,does any one need these


----------



## Ronin

hit up a Xmod forum slang em for less than what they sell on radioshak


----------



## spikekid999

looks like the wheel would fit good in a 1:8 big duece


----------



## Reverend Hearse

someone should build this......


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 14 2007, 10:16 PM~9457995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for all you Homies in that cold weather.  :biggrin:
> *


x-2










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 16 2007, 06:35 PM~9465918
> *someone should build this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put some smaller tires on the back and that would be one hell of a donut machine


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 16 2007, 01:35 PM~9465918
> *someone should build this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 no rollcage!!!!! somebody got a deathwish..... i hope to God they got wheelie bars at least.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 16 2007, 01:02 PM~9464011
> *any body know what these can be used for got a dozen in a lot thought they were gonna be rims and i got this,,,does any one need these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


throw the lot on ebay, i think radioshack quit sellin xmods and all its parts so it should sell for sure.. or hit up a xmod forum and see what you can get, theres tons of xmod forums out there..


----------



## mademan

HEY HEARSE DRIVER :biggrin: 

mailman just showed up!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
a miller meteor and a superior


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mademan

got a package from mr. deeks also, with a few sets of wheels.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I HAVE THE SUPERIOR, BUT I NEVER LIKED THE MILLER , IT CAN BE MADE FROM THE GHOSTBUSTERS CAR EASILY, I NEED TO BUILD MINE BUT IM NOT A BIG FAN OF RESIN , AS YOU KNOW. AND THE DAMN BARS ARE TOO SHORT FOR THE JOHAN KIT......


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 17 2007, 03:39 PM~9471110
> *I HAVE THE SUPERIOR, BUT I NEVER LIKED THE MILLER , IT CAN BE MADE FROM THE GHOSTBUSTERS CAR EASILY, I NEED TO BUILD MINE BUT IM NOT A BIG FAN OF RESIN , AS YOU KNOW. AND THE DAMN BARS ARE TOO SHORT FOR THE JOHAN KIT......
> *


im not a huge fan of the miller meteor either, but figured I might as well grab it up while its cheap, lol.
I just gotta find time to build em all. lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

57PACKRAT ON


----------



## Reverend Hearse

DID YOU GET IT FROM 57PACKRAT ON ebay? your bars look pewter , mine were resin.....


----------



## mademan

kar-guy is who I got mine from yes mine are pewter. the superior , I have all the flash cleand off andd its back in the box, but the miller, is terrible, its got 1/8th inch flash thats almost as thick as the body, im having a hellatime removing it from the pillars, etc. othjer than that its pretty cool.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 01:08 PM~9471264
> *kar-guy  is who I got mine from yes mine are pewter. the superior , I have all the flash cleand off andd its back in the box, but the miller, is terrible, its got 1/8th inch flash thats almost as thick as the body, im having a hellatime removing it from the pillars, etc. othjer than that its pretty cool.
> *



that fukker is cool.... i used to buy kits from him like crazy..... good prices and he go the resins always in stock.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

mine had the tailight pods like 1/2 inch thick , i never did get them cleaned up right , now that i have a dremel though.......


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 17 2007, 04:15 PM~9471303
> *that fukker is cool.... i used to buy kits from him like crazy..... good prices and he go the resins always in stock.....
> *


yeah, he hooked me up good. i bought the superior for 14.95 and I asked if he had any other hearses and he said he had a miller, so I asked how much and he said, just gimme 25 for both, so with shipping it was only like 30.00. most others want 29.99 each body for those superiors.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 17 2007, 01:23 PM~9471332
> *yeah, he hooked me up good. i bought the superior for 14.95 and I asked if he had any other hearses and he said he had a miller, so I asked how much and he said, just gimme 25 for both, so with shipping it was only like 30.00. most others want 29.99 each body for those superiors.
> *


yea, i've done deals with him like that before....


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 16 2007, 05:37 PM~9465929
> *x-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You guys are lucky............ :angry: 
This is what happens when you live in hell and the 
devil shuts the furnace on your ass............ :biggrin: 
I've been here 10yrs and I still can't get used to this
fu*k*ng weather.......


----------



## tyhodge07

:0 looks like here.. yesterday was like 9 degrees


----------



## BiggC

Here's a few more for you guys. :biggrin: 

























Enjoy


----------



## tyhodge07

id go get pics of outside here, but theyll prolly be to shaky from how cold it is outside :0


----------



## mademan

bunch of pussies....as of 10 minutes ago:

-15 here right now (celcious)
heres my dads 63 acadian sport deluxe convertable (like american nova ss, only alot rarer)








the other 63 acadian 2dr hardtop








and my cadillac










and just because... a photo of a bowl of cookie crisp.... hows that for random


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 06:48 PM~9479812
> *
> 
> and my cadillac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


6 tips?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 18 2007, 06:52 PM~9479846
> *6 tips?
> *


yeah, when i bought it , the guy had just put fresh exhaust on it. it sounds like a big block chevelle.... the ony thing I dont really like is the tips, lol 6- 2.5inch tips hangin out the back.... but its got an aftermarket stock looking rear bumper with wider exhaust cutouts... so i figured i might as well leave it.


----------



## mademan

ive got my some cadillac fever, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

lol.. had to throw a cookie crisp pic in.. i see the s10...


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 18 2007, 07:02 PM~9479927
> *lol.. had to throw a cookie crisp pic in.. i see the s10...
> *


man I love that stuff... gotta be the best cereal ever, you can eat it with milk.. chocolate milk, or even dry as a snack and its great!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 18 2007, 05:11 PM~9479570
> *Here's a few more for you guys.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE LOOKS LIKE MY PARKING LOT IT'S RAINING OUT HERE :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 18 2007, 10:06 PM~9479951
> *man I love that stuff... gotta be the best cereal ever, you can eat it with milk.. chocolate milk, or even dry as a snack and its great!!!
> *


i told you that shit was good.. :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni

rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2007, 09:07 AM~9483225
> *rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.
> *



:0


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2007, 10:07 AM~9483225
> *rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.
> *



damn
this and hobby shops closing here and there....

seems the internet is gonna be the ONLY way to go pretty soon


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2007, 09:07 AM~9483225
> *rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.
> *



i think mines bout there , they have 2 kits , and like total of 8 cans of paint left  

but i got a hobby lobby 30 min away


----------



## mcloven

any one want to trade a 70 wildcat for a 76 caprice


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 10:34 AM~9483675
> *any one want to trade a 70 wildcat for a 76 caprice
> *


 :0


----------



## mcloven

i have the wildcat im looking for a caprice


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 19 2007, 10:34 AM~9483675
> *any one want to trade a 70 wildcat for a 76 caprice
> *



I got A 76 i would trade but you'll have to ship frist Carla ! 

The kit i have Carla is new it still has the trailer ! And i'll even toss in some derby stuff for you !  


But tell you folks you have to ship to me frist !


----------



## mcloven

wildcat gone to mini


----------



## mcloven

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (3 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: dubelduces, greenwithenvy1981, drnitrus, old low&slo, bigdogg323, kansascutty, spikekid999, [email protected], menotyou, sancho12000, 85 biarittz, russell


----------



## old low&slo

hey homies
I need your guys help. I want to make sure I dont screw up those 2 cars I am working on so I gotta question.
they are both painted and cleared.
whats the best way to do this
1st wetsand but no polishing ???
2nd foil
3rd clear again
4th no wetsanding just polish
can I get your guys opinion on this
thanks


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Dec 19 2007, 12:19 PM~9483601
> *i think mines bout there , they have 2 kits , and like total of 8 cans of paint left
> 
> but i got a hobby lobby 30 min away
> *


my walmart has like 20 kits, and 200 spray cans of paint, and the little jars, and the packs of them.. their all hok :0


----------



## spikekid999

my walmart has probably about a dozen kits,spray cans,and the lil jars


----------



## aztek_warrior

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2007, 09:07 AM~9483225
> *rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.
> *




I'll see if i can find out something from the wife about this,
cause where im at they got quite of bit of kits left. Maybe its
just around your area, different walmarts carry different things....
When i stopped in Kansas, their walmart had HOK paints in 1oz
containers in the model car aile and here you can hardly get 
automotive paint from walmart anymore........


----------



## Reverend Hearse

how are the parts on theese trees? the bumper kit looks like shit but how are the wheels and pumps?


----------



## 1ofaknd

they are cheap and generic looking if you ask me. I got a few of those. I actually thought the bumper kit was the only thing they were good for, lol


----------



## AMB1800

pic of what i work on once in a while



















plan is to make it a show car sow theres still alot to do, but i'm a bike builder so i do this 63 when i have some free time beside the bikes lol


----------



## southside groovin

i bought a trumpeter 63 nova at hobby lobby the other night for $11. they had 2 more at that price and a bonneville for 12. they also had a 12th scale ferrari testarossa (regular $80)for $30. i shoulda bought all that shit....


----------



## Mr Biggs

THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT...  

A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "

A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
by not trying anything different.

A WINNER makes a commitment.
A LOSER makes a promise.

A WINNER always has a plan.
A LOSER always has an excuse.

A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.

A WINNER knows what to fight for
and what to compromise on.
A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.

A WINNER judges himself
by the standard of excellence in his field.
A LOSER judges himself
by the standard of mediocrity in his field.

MENACE 
M.C.B.A. Pres.


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2007, 09:45 PM~9498236
> *THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT...
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.
> 
> MENACE
> M.C.B.A. Pres.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 20 2007, 10:49 PM~9498270
> *:thumbsup:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT PRIMO....


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## CaddyKid253

ttt


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 20 2007, 11:45 PM~9498236
> *THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT...
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.
> 
> MENACE
> M.C.B.A. Pres.
> *



MAn i can't belive you just called KB a LOSER ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 20 2007, 11:01 PM~9498364
> *MAn  i  can't  belive  you  just  called  KB  a  LOSER !    :biggrin:
> *


THEY KNOW WHO THEY ARE....WE DON'T GOT TO TELL THEM. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Dec 19 2007, 08:07 AM~9483225
> *rumor is that at the start of the new year walmart will no longer carry plastic kits, they will clerance them out & when gone their gone.
> *


HERES THE LINK TO BITCH , I ALLREADY DID.....


http://www.walmart.com/cservice/cu_comment...sp?cu_heading=8


----------



## phatras

Its not just walmart either.. It appears Meijer is doing the same thing. Meijer is a smaller chain like walmart mainly in MI, ohio, KY.. I went in there yesterday and everything was 40% off.. The local wally worlds here still dont have any of there stuff on clearence.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

we dont have it on clearance , we just have nothing, 2 bottles of gold paint and a few snap kits were all that was left.....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 21 2007, 01:45 AM~9498236
> *THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT...
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.
> 
> MENACE
> M.C.B.A. Pres.
> *



now thats deep................ deep but very true! 
ima copy and frame this, and hang it up at the work bench, words of wisdome right here. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOWDOWN

QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Dec 21 2007, 01:45 AM) 
THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT... 

A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "

A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
by not trying anything different.

A WINNER makes a commitment.
A LOSER makes a promise.

A WINNER always has a plan.
A LOSER always has an excuse.

A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.

A WINNER knows what to fight for
and what to compromise on.
A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.

A WINNER judges himself
by the standard of excellence in his field.
A LOSER judges himself
by the standard of mediocrity in his field.

MENACE 
M.C.B.A. Pres.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 12:01 AM~9498364
> *MAn  i  can't  belive  you  just  called  KB  a  LOSER !    :biggrin:
> *


very funny cabron.


----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 21 2007, 12:29 PM~9501463
> *very funny cabron.
> *


Well it is the season for giving ! So i thought why not give you some shit ! :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

sent ur stuff yesterday mini check ur pm s for the cinfermation number


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 12:59 PM~9501708
> *Well it  is  the  season  for  giving !    So  i thought  why  not  give  you  some  shit  !  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 21 2007, 01:00 PM~9501719
> *sent ur stuff yesterday mini  check ur pm s for the cinfermation number
> *



I got the Pm Carla ! 


Now behave ! You been pretty good sence you resurfaced on LIL ! Just stay that way ! 


OH ! And if you stay by a wal mart go check them out ! Rumor has it their going to stop selling Dupli color spray cans! 

It will be a good step up from brushing on your paint ! they have many colors !


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by SHOWDOWN_@Dec 21 2007, 12:23 PM~9501416
> *
> 
> QUOTE(Mr Biggs @ Dec 21 2007, 01:45 AM)
> THIS IS JUST SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT...
> 
> A WINNER says " It may be difficult, but it's possible."
> A LOSER says " it may be possible, but it's too difficult. "
> 
> A WINNER learns from his mistakes.
> A LOSER learns not to make mistakes
> by not trying anything different.
> 
> A WINNER makes a commitment.
> A LOSER makes a promise.
> 
> A WINNER always has a plan.
> A LOSER always has an excuse.
> 
> A WINNER sees an answer for every problem.
> A LOSER sees a problem in every answer.
> 
> A WINNER knows what to fight for
> and what to compromise on.
> A LOSER compromises on what he shouldn't
> and fights for what isn't worth fighting for.
> 
> A WINNER judges himself
> by the standard of excellence in his field.
> A LOSER judges himself
> by the standard of mediocrity in his field.
> 
> MENACE
> M.C.B.A. Pres.
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS SO VERY TRUE BUT TO BUILD BY! I ALWAYS KEEP THIS IN MIND WHEN I BUILD AND LIVE BY IT TOO. MUCH RESPECT TO MR.BIGGS FOR TELLING IT LIKE IT IS!! IF IT BOTHERS OR HURTS YOUR FEELINGS THEN YOU KNOW IT WAS ABOUT YOU!! I KNOW IT HIT ME LIKE A FRIEGHT TRAIN MANY YEARS AGO WHEN BIGGS TOLD IT TO ME AND SAID BE A MAN AND FUCK EVERYTHING ELSE!! LIFE'S TOO SHORT TO BITCH ABOUT AND JUST BUILD CAVRON!! "RESPECTS TO BIGGS"


----------



## mcloven

ill check that out mini


----------



## DA_SQUID

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME RINGTONES FOR MY CELL PHONE OR IF YOU CAN MAKE THEM???


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

www.myxertones.com


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 21 2007, 02:03 PM~9501743
> *I  got  the  Pm  Carla  !
> Now  behave !  You  been  pretty  good  sence  you  resurfaced  on  LIL  !  Just  stay  that  way  !
> OH  !  And  if you  stay  by  a  wal  mart  go  check them  out !  Rumor  has  it their going  to  stop  selling  Dupli color  spray  cans!
> 
> It  will  be  a  good  step  up  from  brushing  on your  paint  !  they  have  many  colors  !
> *




already did at the one by my house :angry:


----------



## mcloven

COPS BEAT ME


----------



## mcloven

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
rrrr
fgggggggggggggggggffffffffffffgfvv\
v v ffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 24 2007, 01:12 PM~9520993
> *ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
> rrrr
> fgggggggggggggggggffffffffffffgfvv\
> v v                ffffffffffffffffffffff
> *


you tryin to be like hearse driver now?? :scrutinize:


----------



## mcloven

hell


----------



## mcloven

no


----------



## southside groovin

damn every1 always pickin on HD. whatd he do to yall?


----------



## southside groovin

damn every1 always pickin on HD. whatd he do to yall?


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2007, 02:56 PM~9521342
> *damn every1 always pickin on HD. whatd he do to yall?
> *


he was born :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 24 2007, 11:56 AM~9521342
> *damn every1 always pickin on HD. whatd he do to yall?
> *


i was born....















































































































pricks.....


----------



## Pokey

Just wanted to pop in real quick while I had the chance, and wish everyone a Merry Christmas!

I haven't been on any of the forums for over a month now, due to my computer being screwed up. I am getting a new computer in about a month or so, so I should return to my blabber-mouth ways soon. :biggrin: 

I don't have any build updates either, and probably won't for a while. I fucked my right hand up pretty good at work, they might have to do surgery, don't know yet. :uh: 

Anyway, Merry christmas homies!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Dec 24 2007, 01:41 PM~9522038
> *Just wanted to pop in real quick while I had the chance, and wish everyone a Merry Christmas!
> 
> I haven't been on any of the forums for over a month now, due to my computer being screwed up. I am getting a new computer in about a month or so, so I should return to my blabber-mouth ways soon. :biggrin:
> 
> I don't have any build updates either, and probably won't for a while. I fucked my right hand up pretty good at work, they might have to do surgery, don't know yet. :uh:
> 
> Anyway, Merry christmas homies!
> *



Merry Christmas Shawn. Hope you and the family have a good one. Hurry back soon. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

^^^^ X2^^^^^


----------



## Project59

Merry Ho Ho Pokey!!!! Hope your hand heals well don't need to be losing you to the game!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 24 2007, 01:44 PM~9522065
> *^^^^ X2^^^^^
> *


x3... :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 04:29 PM~9521967
> *i was born....
> pricks.....
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I JUST DONT GET IT...... really i dont.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 04:53 PM~9522136
> *I JUST DONT GET IT...... really i dont.....
> *


:dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 01:53 PM~9522136
> *I JUST DONT GET IT...... really i dont.....
> *



what pussy?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hey man that aint funny,,

















ok yea it is but still





















i think its cuz mini does it yall think hes cool and popular {im not sayin he aint kool he is a cool dude he just jokes alot} and yall look up to him so when ever he jokingly says somethin bad{hes a clown} you all hop on the hater train.
really.
he didnt do nothin,
jus gets picked on a bit,




















but its a joke.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2007, 01:57 PM~9522172
> *what pussy?
> *


wheres the pussy? :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 24 2007, 05:05 PM~9522213
> *hey man that aint funny,,
> ok yea it is but still
> i think its cuz mini does it yall think hes cool and popular {im not sayin he aint kool he is a cool dude he just jokes alot} and yall look up to him so when ever he jokingly says somethin bad{hes a clown} you all hop on the hater train.
> really.
> he didnt do nothin,
> jus gets picked on a bit,
> but its a joke.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HES RIGHT AND YOu know it , man , damn caps....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 05:16 PM~9522289
> *HES RIGHT AND YOu know it , man , damn caps....
> *


:no: i dont look up to anyone, so that would make everythign he said not right  and the "he was born" comment was a joke.. and mini didnt say anything, i did.. so looking up to mini, i dont see where that came from. i said it jokinly thats why i added the :biggrin: at the end :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

OK :uh: LEMME USE THESE :loco: TO CONVEY MY MESSAGE :banghead: :banghead: :buttkick: :twak: :machinegun: TO MINI AND COMPANY


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 05:29 PM~9522364
> *OK :uh: LEMME USE THESE :loco: TO CONVEY MY MESSAGE :banghead:  :banghead:  :buttkick:  :twak:  :machinegun:  TO MINI AND COMPANY
> *


 :around:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 24 2007, 02:09 PM~9522238
> *wheres the pussy? :dunno:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 24 2007, 02:33 PM~9522384
> *:0  :0
> *


DAMMIT I WANNA KNOW , IM HOME ALONE , AGAIN ,2ND CHRISTMAS IN A ROW...... :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

FUCK ALL YALL!


:0 


Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 82,245 181 2.58% 
* hearse driver Jan 2006 8,004 87 1.24% *
lowdhotchkiss Oct 2007 345 69 0.99% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,093 62 0.89% 
lolow Jan 2003 39,817 59 0.84% 
CE 707 Jul 2006 2,981 53 0.76% 
TORONTO-JOE-LUX Jan 2004 14,240 53 0.76% 
kandychromegsxr May 2006 713 53 0.76% 
socios b.c. prez Sep 2003 26,613 46 0.66% 
MELAPELAS_818 Aug 2005 4,231 40 0.57% 



PROUD WHORE..... :cheesy:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

uugggggggggggggggghhh


























you ARE A ***!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 24 2007, 05:02 PM~9522537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you tryin to be a whore now??


----------



## Reverend Hearse

GIVE HIM SOME CREDIT FOR TRYING....


----------



## mcloven

I don't know what makes you so dumb but it really works


----------



## Reverend Hearse

good one, i didnt know first graders were allowed to use that kind of talk on the intrawebs......


----------



## SOLOW Models

Im trying to find pictures of radical interiors. ive looked al over lay it low and google and im not haveing much luck. anyone got any helpfull wisdom?


thaNKS


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Dec 25 2007, 04:57 PM~9529491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOK ITS DUBLEDUCES UNCLE DAD!* :0 :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd




----------



## 1ofaknd

these are all december releases


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 26 2007, 04:21 PM~9536245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...schwing!


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 26 2007, 06:21 PM~9536245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


for sale :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2007, 07:06 PM~9536574
> *for sale :cheesy:
> *


it is somewhere, i'm sure


----------



## Kirby

It's final! All 3 of the walmarts here have NO model stuff left at all...


----------



## spikekid999

the walmart here only had 2 models on monday,and im sure there gone now


----------



## spikekid999

i dunno bout all yall but theres a falks drug store in the small lil mall here that carrys models,not many but a few. i think they even have the 3n1 lowrider s10 there


----------



## Kirby

can you get me a price on that?


----------



## spikekid999

ya i gotta go to town tomorrow anyways,ill stop and see if they still have it. maybe ill by it and sell it on here


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 26 2007, 09:42 PM~9538683
> *ya i gotta go to town tomorrow anyways,ill stop and see if they still have it. maybe ill by it and sell it on here
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Kirby

Let me know how much you want for it homie after you pick it up, maybe i got some mopars here you might want! :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999

ight homie. i was planin on stoppin there anyways to see if they still got the 71 gtx model :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

This is 1 of my own projects ! I think Beto has teamed up with Mondo to a thunder bird ! But this is mine ! 
You can get a stock car body from SMH ( southern motorsports hobbies)and re work it yourself like i have ! 










































this is just 2 hours of work i put in tonight ! Still alot more to come !


----------



## dropped81

anyone know if the cylinders that scale lows sale are adjustable like i can have the car dropped and the other day have it locked up its these


----------



## 1ofaknd

the cylinders go in and out...yes


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 26 2007, 06:06 PM~9536120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


might have to get one of these


----------



## spikekid999

:0 :0 looky what i got today,and these were at the falks DRUG store


----------



## EVIL C

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## Kirby

whats the price look like? pm me on those !


----------



## southside groovin

just got back from my closest wamart and all they had was a merc, 2 choppers, and 2 spitfire planes.....


----------



## dropped81

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 27 2007, 04:41 AM~9540765
> *the cylinders go in and out...yes
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Linc

checked @ 4 walmarts out here, not stocking models, or model supplies anymore!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## spikekid999

anyone else have a falks drug store/farmacy?? check there they may have some


----------



## BigPoppa

They're cleaning out Walmarts around here too, everything was on sale. I scooped up a new 49 merc and those skull stencils


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 27 2007, 08:08 PM~9545017
> *They're cleaning out Walmarts around here too, everything was on sale.  I scooped up a new 49 merc and those skull stencils
> *


i seen them skull stencils, you got pics of them outside the wraping? it looks like a bunch of different types of them. i dont think our walmart is on sale yet, they still had alot of stuff last time i went


----------



## spikekid999

non of the model shit went on sale here. i was there on monday and they only had to kits left,the pink civic tuner,and a 32 ford how wheels snap tite.


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood

Oh my, i scored big... I got a 250$ gift card from my uncle for walmart to get some house supplies... I gotta scoop up some kits. There is so many trucks here its ridiculous all about 6.50 to 7.00 a piece


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 07:01 PM~9545379
> *Oh my, i scored big... I got a 250$ gift card from my uncle for walmart to get some house supplies... I gotta scoop up some kits. There is so many trucks here its ridiculous all about 6.50 to 7.00 a piece
> *


 :0 what kinda trucks?!?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

18 User(s) are browsing this forum (4 Guests and 6 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 88mcls, Modelluver, rollinoldskoo, ramerr, modelsbyroni, YAYOS64, sbcin1966newport, eric64impala



6 ANONYMOUSES?!


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Dec 27 2007, 05:15 PM~9544186
> *just got back from my closest wamart and all they had was a merc, 2 choppers, and 2 spitfire planes.....
> *


how much did they want for the merc, 2 choppers ?


----------



## Kirby

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 27 2007, 08:01 PM~9545379
> *Oh my, i scored big... I got a 250$ gift card from my uncle for walmart to get some house supplies... I gotta scoop up some kits. There is so many trucks here its ridiculous all about 6.50 to 7.00 a piece
> *


You should put the giftcard on ebay for extra cash.


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 08:44 PM~9545716
> *how much did they want for the  merc, 2 choppers ?
> *


$11 for the merc, $7 each for the choppers


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 27 2007, 08:44 PM~9545716
> *how much did they want for the  merc, 2 choppers ?
> *


$11 for the merc, $7 each for the choppers


----------



## Kirby

where do you live? what would shipping run? :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby

where do you live? what would shipping run? :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin

oklahoma city. dunno what shipping would cost. figure roughly a 5-6 pound box, and i think USPS would be the cheapest way....


----------



## southside groovin

oklahoma city. dunno what shipping would cost. figure roughly a 5-6 pound box, and i think USPS would be the cheapest way....


----------



## DA_SQUID

i already posted in the wanted ad for models but i thought it would be best to post it here.
i need the whole front of the car of a 64 impala
pm me and we could work somethin out


----------



## spikekid999

man the servers all double postownin all yall


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 09:06 PM~9545868
> *man the servers all double postownin all yall
> *


no doubt bro :ugh:


----------



## CoupeDTS

sounds weird walmarts here in nebraska fully stocked with models, paints, cases


----------



## rollinoldskoo

well they usually re-arrange the store right after christmas.... might not have started in your stores yet.... hno:


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 27 2007, 06:14 PM~9545060
> *i seen them skull stencils, you got pics of them outside the wraping? it looks like a bunch of different types of them.  i dont think our walmart is on sale yet, they still had alot of stuff last time i went
> *


I don't, I threw them downstairs to check out later. Hell, everyone's used them, Ronin, somebody with a 67 impala and 57 nomad


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 27 2007, 10:12 PM~9547399
> *I don't, I threw them downstairs to check out later.  Hell, everyone's used them, Ronin, somebody with a 67 impala and 57 nomad
> *


i love them but theyre a pain to work with especially with metallics


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 27 2007, 02:12 PM~9542572
> *:0  :0 looky what i got today,and these were at the falks DRUG store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn wish i woulda thought about it when i first saw u post this. i got a 69 super bee i woulda traded u for 1 of those dimes.....


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Dec 27 2007, 05:14 PM~9545060
> *i seen them skull stencils, you got pics of them outside the wraping? it looks like a bunch of different types of them.  i dont think our walmart is on sale yet, they still had alot of stuff last time i went
> *


I USED THE STENCILS ON THIS MAGNUM


----------



## bigdogg323

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

what section in walmart can you find these skull templates ???


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 29 2007, 01:01 AM~9556780
> *what section in walmart can you find these skull templates ???
> *


MODEL SECTION


----------



## betoscustoms

I'M LOOKING FOR A 1960 IMPALA CONVERTABLE


----------



## old low&slo

hey beto
I was afraid of that. my walmart model section is gone man been replaced by puzzles.
but thanks for the help.
puzzles over models .man I think walmart needs to get their priorities straight lol !!!


----------



## betoscustoms

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 29 2007, 01:10 AM~9556801
> *hey beto
> I was afraid of that. my walmart model section is gone man been replaced by puzzles.
> but thanks for the help.
> puzzles over models .man I think walmart needs to get their priorities straight lol !!!
> *


SEND ME YOUR ADDY I'LL SEND YOU MINE. I ONLY USED ONCE.


----------



## old low&slo

will pm you
thanks homie !!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

*THEY WERE ALL SHIPPED TODAY! 2 DAY PRIORTY !*</span>


BODINE 

CONFIRMATION # 0307 0020 0002 9649 3030

MODEL TECH 

CONFIRMATION # 0307 0020 0002 9649 3078

TWINN

CONFIRMATION # 0307 0020 0002 9649 3047

DOC

CONFIRMATION # 0307 0020 0002 9649 3054

DOUBLEDUCES

CONFIRMATION # 0307 0020 0002 9649 3085

THEY SHOULD ALL BE THERE BY WED !


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 29 2007, 02:10 AM~9556801
> * my walmart model section is gone man been replaced by puzzles.
> .
> puzzles over models .man I think walmart needs to get their priorities straight lol !!!
> *


X2 HERE....  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## robocon

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Dec 29 2007, 02:21 PM~9558023
> *X2 HERE....   :angry:    :angry:
> *


all are model shits gone too.


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by hearse driver+Dec 29 2007, 11:21 AM~9558023-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 HERE....   :angry:    :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robocon_@Dec 29 2007, 11:54 AM~9558208
> *all are model shits gone too.
> *


:twak: WHO THE FUCK KEEPS SHOPPING AT WALMART THIS IS WHY GOOD HOBBY SHOPS KEEP GOING OUT OF BUSSINESS, FUCKING ASSHOLES :angry:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Dec 29 2007, 05:47 PM~9559480
> *:twak: WHO THE FUCK KEEPS SHOPPING AT WALMART THIS IS WHY GOOD HOBBY SHOPS KEEP GOING OUT OF BUSSINESS, FUCKING ASSHOLES :angry:
> *


my LHS gets pretty much all my money. I buy 99 percent of my kits there as well as paint and extras plus rc stuff . I am one of their better customers. we are on a first name basis now. lol


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Dec 29 2007, 03:51 PM~9559495
> *my LHS gets pretty much all my money. I buy 99 percent of my kits there as well as paint and extras plus rc stuff . I am one of their better customers. we are on a first name basis now. lol
> *


Its the same where i shop i steer clear of wallmart theyre not good for any economy


----------



## old low&slo

your right about that. they basically come into a area and kill any little mom and pops stores.
my LHS is a little mom and pops place . they are only open like 4 days a week.
but they got the new testors lacuer paint and they get me 1109's for like 10.00 a set. they have a nice selection of models so I am good to go.


----------



## Kirby

There is nothing but a hobby town USA here. They don't carry anything but model kits and paint..nothing else. The paint is shit and their kits are 5 dollars more then walmart offerd. So for me, it sucks that walmart isnt carrying any.


----------



## Ronin

damm :biggrin: this is just a paint dummy. Minidreams recomended this clear its bad ass so far hopefully i mixed the right amount


----------



## spikekid999

damn looks like you mixed it right lol


----------



## Kirby

Who got some color ideas for me? Its for my project watermelon. The INT is the same as the body color except for the seats and door panels...what color should those be? I'm thinkin a flat white maybe? It might look too plain tho...Whats your idea??


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Just got home form getting somemore work done to my arm !


























i got 1 more set down o finish my forearm ! 

My artist fits me in when he has a slow time !


next set down is for all the mini skulls and head stones as a back drop !


----------



## LowandBeyond

sweet. I've been itching for more ink. Been a few years.


----------



## southside groovin

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 10:32 PM~9592755
> *Just  got  home  form  getting  somemore  work  done  to  my  arm  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i  got  1 more  set  down    o  finish  my  forearm !
> 
> My  artist    fits  me  in  when  he  has  a  slow  time  !
> next  set  down  is  for  all  the  mini skulls  and  head stones  as a  back  drop !
> *


----------



## Waco

tight bro!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 . now i got to show u my arm


----------



## 2lowsyn

you should never fall a sleep when its time to party


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Jan 2 2008, 09:58 PM~9593057
> *you should never fall a sleep when its time to party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 2 2008, 10:42 PM~9592876
> *tight bro!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 . now i got to show u my arm
> *


Post that shit up !


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2008, 11:34 PM~9594093
> *Post that  shit up !
> *



X2


----------



## Waco

Here u go Mini got get a lil darker soon, almost done for tha fore arm....


----------



## LowandBeyond

nice. :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

gotta get the rest of my leg done. 



























other leg










chest (don't mind the man boobs) :biggrin: 









just a start of things. Got a sun on one arm and a moon on the other. Got a wizard on my back. 

Sucks paying for them now. When I got these they was almost free. Buddy of mine owned a shop. About 500$ for all plus about 12 free peircings. :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

nice bro.    . 
man i know that nipple ring hurt huh? :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 12:11 AM~9594368
> *nice bro.      .
> man i know that nipple ring hurt huh? :0  :0
> *




lets put it this way. There was suppost to be 2 per nipple.  1 horzonal and one vertical. 

I got them both done at the same time tho. That helped. 1 person on one side and 1 on the other.


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 02:11 AM~9594368
> *nice bro.      .
> man i know that nipple ring hurt huh? :0  :0
> *


i did both mine myself, my right side one got ripped out tho.. ive had mine in since i was 15, lol.. im 22 right now


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 12:47 AM~9594511
> *i did both mine myself, my right side one got ripped out tho.. ive had mine in since i was 15, lol.. im 22 right now
> *



My buddy done his himself too. Just a regular needle and hoop ear rings. Thats not as bad as a 12 guage hollow needle tho. Regular needles are like 30 guage. I got 0 guage in my ears. :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 02:53 AM~9594530
> *My buddy done his himself too.    Just a regular needle and hoop ear rings.    Thats not as bad as a 12 guage hollow needle tho.    Regular needles are like 30 guage.    I got 0 guage in my ears.    :cheesy:
> *


i did mine with a ear piercing stud once, and a larger needle, the needle i held with a needle nose plyer and did it.. i used ice to get it really hard and a tingle feeling, after that it wasnt bad.. but it did make me light headed, lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 02:53 AM~9594530
> *My buddy done his himself too.    Just a regular needle and hoop ear rings.    Thats not as bad as a 12 guage hollow needle tho.    Regular needles are like 30 guage.    I got 0 guage in my ears.    :cheesy:
> *


i did mine with a ear piercing stud once, and a larger needle, the needle i held with a needle nose plyer and did it.. i used ice to get it really hard and a tingle feeling, after that it wasnt bad.. but it did make me light headed, lol


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 3 2008, 01:11 AM~9594600
> *i did mine with a ear piercing stud once, and a larger needle, the needle i held with a needle nose plyer and did it.. i used ice to get it really hard and a tingle feeling, after that it wasnt bad.. but it did make me light headed, lol
> *



did my nose like that back when I was like 14


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 3 2008, 03:13 AM~9594612
> *did my nose like that back when I was like 14
> *


ive pierced a few chicks noses witha piercing gun, lol they still wear them to this day, almost 5 years ago


----------



## SOLOW Models

Well my tattoos arnt like you guy's but anywho.......

Please dont make fun of my skinnyness and whiteness 

Im really into zombies so hear a start at my half sleeve..









Other side of of the zombie arm









Accrossed my chest









Forearm hearts









My first 6 years ago...









Skull that i did myself!


----------



## drnitrus

im still trying to get my tatto cherry popped. still havent found anyone who does the style i want


----------



## Waco

Well Doc wen u come down to TX, We'll pop ur tattoo cherry bro. wat tha style u lookin for bro?????????


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 3 2008, 09:05 AM~9595388
> *Well Doc wen u come down to TX, We'll pop ur tattoo cherry bro. wat tha style u lookin for bro?????????
> *


photorealistic
i wnat something like this on my back


----------



## Waco

Houston is tha place bro..... just b ready then Doc!!!!!!!


----------



## drnitrus




----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 3 2008, 08:11 AM~9595402
> *photorealistic
> i wnat something like this on my back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




i like it bro!!!! :thumbsup: i just learned alittle somethin about ya!!!


----------



## Pokey

Damn SOLOW, you're a skinny little white focker, get a tan!


 

j/k man, I'm a skinny white boy too.


----------



## modeltech

ya, well i am a big fat white focker!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2008, 07:43 AM~9595473
> *ya, well i am a big fat white focker!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 3 2008, 07:43 AM~9595473
> *ya, well i am a big fat white focker!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha me too, lol

I need to pop my tat cherry too as soon as I get some extra cash ( haha not for a while with all these resins commin out) i have to get an armband/brass knuckles done. Mabey ill dig up the concept sketch i did and explain the story later on when im off work.


----------



## SOLOW Models

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2008, 07:41 AM~9595469
> *Damn SOLOW, you're a skinny little white focker, get a tan!
> 
> 
> j/k man, I'm a skinny white boy too.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07

heres my 3, they all look good, besides the cross one, its gotten screwed up over time.. the name says david, which is my dad that passed away when i was about 5 or 6.


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 3 2008, 07:41 AM~9595469
> *Damn SOLOW, you're a skinny little white focker, get a tan!
> 
> 
> j/k man, I'm a Tall ass skinny white boy too.
> *



fixed for ya. :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID

CAN ANYBODY HELP ME FIND A FRIEND THAT I LOST CONTACT WITH
IF I GIVE YOU HER 1ST AND LAST NAME


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 4 2008, 12:21 AM~9603354
> *CAN ANYBODY HELP ME FIND A  FRIEND THAT I LOST CONTACT WITH
> IF I GIVE YOU HER 1ST AND LAST NAME
> *


google?


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 4 2008, 12:21 AM~9603354
> *CAN ANYBODY HELP ME FIND A  FRIEND THAT I LOST CONTACT WITH
> IF I GIVE YOU HER 1ST AND LAST NAME
> *


www.zabasearch.com


----------



## spikekid999

ask ty. he found a shit load of info on 3wheelin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jan 3 2008, 09:21 PM~9603354
> *CAN ANYBODY HELP ME FIND A  FRIEND THAT I LOST CONTACT WITH
> IF I GIVE YOU HER 1ST AND LAST NAME
> *


is she a high school friend? younger they are its harder....


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 02:02 AM~9603623
> *is she a high school friend? younger they are its harder....
> *


shes like 15-16
its ok im 15 its that we split up after middle school and i started rememberd her
a couple months ago


----------



## tyhodge07

what 15 yr old isnt on myspace :dunno:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

thats tight



if they slammed it it be better



ima make me one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

WHOA

http://richardlewis.is-a-geek.com/pictures/MonaroFront.jpg


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 06:18 PM~9608909
> *WHOA
> 
> http://richardlewis.is-a-geek.com/pictures/MonaroFront.jpg
> *


That's a badass Holden!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

indeed it is

do they make kits like that?


----------



## Waco

Check this HillBilly shit! Who's hungry?????


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Waco

Im starting a Car Wash soon.........any one's Car dirty. I only got one employee not tha worlds best detailer.but she can clean windows real good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 4 2008, 08:31 PM~9609838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Did i offend u? :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

nope thats some random shit for ya


----------



## mcloven

bigger


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 4 2008, 08:41 PM~9609937
> *bigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING....


----------



## Waco

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

hehehehe


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jul 17 2006, 10:39 AM~5789031
> *na just got tired of seeing someone start a topic and everyone jump on them. or poor carl get it from all these guy's. now he can talk shit back. :biggrin:
> *



he still doin it


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 05:56 PM~9610087
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING....
> *


x-2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

:cheesy: x3 show more


----------



## mcloven

heres a pic of myex gf


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 4 2008, 06:13 PM~9610225
> *heres a pic of my gf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ummmm sure..... more pics or bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

did you find that on myspace?


----------



## mcloven

http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i139/ddd...811166ffb93.jpg


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 09:16 PM~9610253
> *did you find that on myspace?
> *


no why shes my ex


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uh huh..... SUREEEEEEEEEEEE.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 4 2008, 11:18 PM~9610276
> *no why shes my ex
> *


cuz most of bitches put pics up like that on myspace


----------



## mcloven

she is a bitch lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 06:24 PM~9610332
> *cuz most of bitches put pics up like that on myspace
> *


exactly....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i like this carr wonder who made it,,,,,


----------



## Pokey

I think that's Carl's Monte.


----------



## mcloven

yep thats mine


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i no whos it was,,
just seein who knew

i got it out of his pb album


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 4 2008, 09:41 PM~9610502
> *i no whos it was,,
> just seein who knew
> 
> i got it out of his pb album
> *


Hey, that sounds like a fun game. Pick random shots from peoples Photobuckets, and see who can guess who the builder is. :biggrin: 

Damn I'm bored! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 06:43 PM~9610522
> *Hey, that sounds like a fun game. Pick random shots from peoples Photobuckets, and see who can guess who the builder is. :biggrin:
> 
> Damn I'm bored! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


no shit.... :uh: might as well go to his house and dig in his trash too


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 4 2008, 11:43 PM~9610522
> *Hey, that sounds like a fun game. Pick random shots from peoples Photobuckets, and see who can guess who the builder is. :biggrin:
> 
> Damn I'm bored! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


whose is it :dunno:


----------



## Kirby

Its yours for the right price, i know that much!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

nvm


----------



## tyhodge07

i dont want it, lol..


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 01:44 AM~9611487
> *whose is it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember seein this. is it biggs?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 08:44 PM~9611487
> *whose is it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukker.....


----------



## tyhodge07

not biggs

:roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 08:49 PM~9611547
> *not biggs
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


i wonder who.... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

look more familiar now?


----------



## tyhodge07

with the shitty ass pics, its hard to pick whose it might be :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 4 2008, 08:55 PM~9611607
> *with the shitty ass pics, its hard to pick whose it might be :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: still better than the "modeler formerly known as 88mcls" pics with his new camera....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 5 2008, 01:55 AM~9611607
> *with the shitty ass pics, its hard to pick whose it might be :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: looks like the shitty pics my camera takes. 

and yes it looks more familiar now :biggrin: what ever happened to that project?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 4 2008, 11:57 PM~9611624
> *:angry: still better than the "modeler formerly known as 88mcls" pics with his new camera....
> *


keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better , monte jr.! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 4 2008, 08:59 PM~9611641
> *keep telling yourself that if it makes you  feel better , monte jr.! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 what makes u call me that!!!! :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 01:57 AM~9611624
> *:angry: still better than the "modeler formerly known as 88mcls" pics with his new camera....
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 4 2008, 08:58 PM~9611638
> *:roflmao: looks like the shitty pics my camera takes.
> 
> and yes it looks more familiar now :biggrin: what ever happened to that project?
> *


those pics were from my cell phone....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 5 2008, 02:00 AM~9611657
> *:0  :0 what makes u call me that!!!!  :angry:
> *


:dunno: i dont think he even knows


----------



## mcloven

lol


----------



## MKD904

If you know any one that is in need of wheels for their S-10 let me know....they are taking up space in the garage and I want to get rid of them....

These are 2 18" & 2 20" Lexani Slate Wheels. The wheels are practically brand new as they were on my S-10 which I only drove to shows. The front tires are shot and need to be replaced, but the back tires are brand new as well, they are 255/35/20 Toyo T1S and come with the set. The front tires as I said are shot, but 225/40/18 are whats on there, also Toyo T1S

Also with the set are the adapters for them to fit on the S-10. These are great wheels and tires and will bolt right on to any S-10 and be ready for show or daily driving.

I have replaced my wheels with 20's all the way around now and need to get rid of these.

Please make an offer, I will consider ANYTHING......prob won't go lower than $500.00 as with the back tires and adapters I have over $2500.00 in them, but make an offer....

If you need any more pics, let me know..

I'm in Southern California, 92833 zip code to be exact and don't want to ship these so local pick up would be appreciated.....

PM me if interisted....

Thanks.


----------



## Pokey

Stopped by Wal-Mart tonight and relieved them of the remainder of their modelling supplies. Picked up these cans of Testors paints for $1 a piece.











This is all they had left in what used to be their model section. 8 cans of flat black, 1 can each of gloss black, green metal flake, purple metal flake, gloss bright red, and Boyds True Blue Pearl.


----------



## SOLOW Models

DAmn nice find dude!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i got threee boyd tru blu pearls for 3.00


i bought out the rest of their paint tooo.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

8 u got a pm homie


----------



## southside groovin

i went to a walmart in another city tonight b/c me and the wife like to drive around sumtimes and they got more stuff at that 1. they had a shitload of HOK but it was still at $5 a can so i just picked up 2 cans of candy green but im gonna start hittin up that store once a week and as soon as the paint goes down to $1 a can im bringin it all home. only models they had was 2 dodge magnums and 2 airplanes.....


----------



## betoscustoms




----------



## Reverend Hearse

off to work.... 100 boxes just rolled in ....... go work for 3 hours and get paid the 4 minimum.......


----------



## Pokey

My daughter just asked me an interesting question, she said, "daddy, if you paint an orange blue, is it still an orange?". She asked me that about 5 minutes ago, and I still have a dumbfounded look on my face.

Gotta love kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59

Tell her it would then be a blorange!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 02:49 PM~9621177
> *My daughter just asked me an interesting question, she said, "daddy, if you paint an orange blue, is it still an orange?". She asked me that about 5 minutes ago, and I still have a dumbfounded look on my face.
> 
> Gotta love kids! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 6 2008, 02:49 PM~9621177
> *My daughter just asked me an interesting question, she said, "daddy, if you paint an orange blue, is it still an orange?". She asked me that about 5 minutes ago, and I still have a dumbfounded look on my face.
> 
> Gotta love kids! :biggrin:
> *


thats the funny thing about little kids you never know what there gonna say :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

tried the detail master kitchen foil BMF today not bad it works better with dollar store grade tin foil since its much thinner and conforms easier than bmf


----------



## mcloven

cool


----------



## MKD904

How do quote mutiple replies in one reply....??


----------



## spikekid999

i think the +quote by the edit button. i just click quote and copy n past em in one


----------



## mcloven

how do i check to see the daly post whores


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 05:55 PM~9623205
> *how do i check to see the daly post whores
> *


if you have to ask..... :uh:


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2008, 07:14 PM~9623322
> *
> if you have to ask..... :uh:
> *


SHIT I TRYED BUT NOTHING


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 6 2008, 02:55 PM~9623205
> *how do i check to see the daly post whores
> *



ask your mom


----------



## LowandBeyond

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## BODINE

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 01:31 AM~9627734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he gonna be mad..... hno: hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond

TTT


----------



## rollinoldskoo

ass.....


----------



## tyhodge07

:roflmao: dick head :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:tongue:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:31 AM~9628395
> *:roflmao: dick head :angry:
> *



??????????????????????????


----------



## tyhodge07

I KNEW IT :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

he was waiting...... bastard....


----------



## tyhodge07

YES I KNOW.. I KNEW IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN TOO :angry: :guns:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 7 2008, 03:47 AM~9628460-->
> 
> 
> 
> he was waiting...... bastard....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:48 AM~9628462
> *YES I KNOW.. I KNEW IT WAS GONNA HAPPEN TOO :angry: :guns:
> *




can't pull nothing past you tricky tricksters huh? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

:angry: im takin you out of my 5 :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 03:59 AM~9628497
> *:angry: im takin you out of my 5 :angry:
> *


----------



## tyhodge07

:tissue:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07+Jan 7 2008, 02:57 AM~9628250-->
> 
> 
> 
> were gettin pretty close to passin up ranDUMB shit topic :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 03:03 AM~9628275
> *i own page one.....  :tongue:
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
tyhodge07 Feb 2005 17,430 286 3.14% 
rollinoldskoo Dec 2005 6,232 215 2.36% 
Reverend Hearse Jan 2006 8,997 133 1.46% 
LowandBeyond Oct 2005 11,829 130 1.43% 
Nothing But Trouble Jan 2007 3,554 129 1.42% 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 83,604 99 1.09% 
8-Ball Aug 2003 1,806 85 0.93% 
SILVER DOLLAR Dec 2005 6,371 75 0.82% 
Mr.1/16th Feb 2007 231 72 0.79% 
BlueBerry Nov 2006 1,361 72 0.79% 

travis moving up....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 7 2008, 06:02 AM~9628510
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

almost 800.....


----------



## tyhodge07

hno: we'll hit 1000 first


----------



## rollinoldskoo

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, cruzinlow, 8-Ball

he left???? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

7 User(s) are browsing this forum (2 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollinoldskoo, cruzinlow, 8-Ball

guest???


----------



## tyhodge07

yea, and whose the anonymous been like the last 2 hours :0 :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo




----------



## tyhodge07

*800th*


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i thought u were gonna post.....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2008, 06:18 AM~9628557
> *
> *


:roflmao: you thought u had it didnt ya :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07

i waited a little so you would  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

:uh:


----------



## mcloven




----------



## Reverend Hearse

9000....


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 02:03 PM~9630529
> *9000....
> *


:clap: :cheer: :horray: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Ronin

SOLD SOLD SOLD sorry for the big ass pic


----------



## tyhodge07

was that urs :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

thats a nice s-10


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 05:41 PM~9633012
> *was that urs :dunno:
> *


was i kinda got stuck with it at 18 im just glad its off my damm shoulders i went and got what i wanted which was a blazer


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 7 2008, 07:43 PM~9633044
> *was i kinda got stuck with it at 18 im just glad its off my damm shoulders i went and got what i wanted which was a blazer
> *


i woulda kept it and slammed the shit out of it and dragged the bed off that shit :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 06:44 PM~9633055
> *i woulda kept it and slammed the shit out of it and dragged the bed off that shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan

what ever happened to wagonguy?
trader alert


----------



## mcloven

top


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2008, 08:00 PM~9633231
> *what ever happened to wagonguy?
> trader alert
> *


i think everyones been wounderin the same thing...i know i have


----------



## tyhodge07

yep, i asked that a few days ago.. i think something serious has come up.. he usually checks in, or i know he would of atleast sent the shit out to keep a good rep.


----------



## spikekid999

hey ty maybe you should do some lookin up on him like you did with the fuckin scammer


----------



## tyhodge07

someone has to have his number on here.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 07:45 PM~9633586
> *someone has to have his number on here.
> *


calling other men? :0


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 7 2008, 08:59 PM~9633724
> *calling other men? :0
> *


just cuz i wouldnt give u my number :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9633750
> *just cuz i wouldnt give u my number  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 08:01 PM~9633750
> *just cuz i wouldnt give u my number  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mcloven

any one know what kit is and where to get it


----------



## tyhodge07

get it from sbcin :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

its a imperial


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Jan 7 2008, 11:24 PM~9635513
> *its a imperial
> *


where can i get one of these?? :cheesy:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9635584
> *where can i get one of these?? :cheesy:
> *


ebay


----------



## kustombuilder

LIL MODEL SECTION NIGHT CREW 
Topic closed until further notice.
:0


----------



## 1ofaknd

_This one will be next...relax with the post whoring._


----------



## Ronin

about time that topic became a joke with you fucking post whores


----------



## mcloven

what year imperial


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 7 2008, 11:35 PM~9635666
> *This one will be next...relax with the post whoring.
> *


hell we were just makin fun of my pics :biggrin:


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 09:35 PM~9635680
> *what year imperial
> *


looks like a 68


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 11:37 PM~9635703
> *hell we were just makin fun of my pics :biggrin:
> *


the last 500 pages haven't been anything productive. go build something, give people something to actually talk about.


----------



## mcloven

thanks cause the guy on the demo site wont say shit where he got it


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 09:39 PM~9635739
> *thanks cause the guy on the demo site wont say shit where he got it
> *


theyre not cheap about 50 a pop


----------



## mcloven

any resin sites that carry them


----------



## Ronin

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9635784
> *any resin sites that carry them
> *


nope then again its not a car that interests me


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i had a feelin it was gonna happen today....


----------



## spikekid999

i thought this thread and the night crew thread was for bullshittin :dunno: we got all these other threads showin our work. i just finished the ramcharger last night/this mornin. now im gonna work on the dart again and the 71 gtx :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

maybe ill go do a little to my 57 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07

:uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 7 2008, 08:17 PM~9636841
> *:uh:
> *


pull out the box of models u got....


----------



## tyhodge07

i got to wake up early, so im gettin to bed here in about 10 mins.


----------



## tyhodge07

suprised this ones still up too :uh:


----------



## spikekid999

thats cuz everyone stopped whoring so it wouldnt get locked lol


----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 01:25 AM~9636900
> *thats cuz everyone stopped whoring so it wouldnt get locked lol
> *


its not called whoring at night.. its called late night talk 
who works on model every night weeks at a time :uh:
and if you do, get out and get ya some :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07




----------



## BODINE




----------



## tyhodge07

:0


----------



## spikekid999

very nice bodine


----------



## BODINE

thanks got some more done , ill get pics tomorrow in my topic


----------



## rollinoldskoo

uffin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 01:26 AM~9637268
> *uffin:
> *


 :0 


o wait 































what u werkin on


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i'd work on my models at night but wifey wants the lights out.... and i'm not sleepy so LIL is my late-night entertainment....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 01:28 AM~9637281
> *i'd work on my models at night but wifey wants the lights out.... and i'm not sleepy so LIL is my late-night entertainment....
> *


damn..... but now no nitecrew topic...







i hope to get your clip out this week :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 09:31 PM~9637289
> *damn..... but now no nitecrew topic...
> i hope to get your clip out this week  :biggrin:
> *


i hope we can get it back.... for convo like this...... not more picture post whoring or post counting.......


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 11:36 PM~9636957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet!!!!






























2 door caddy :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 01:37 AM~9637321
> *Sweet!!!!
> 2 door caddy  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 12:40 AM~9637344
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



what ****? Its sweet. The 57 is alright too. :biggrin: Good job homie. I love that paint and the wheels. :cheesy: That better crybaby/bedwetter? :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 02:36 AM~9637317
> *i hope we can get it back.... for convo like this...... not more picture post whoring or post counting.......
> *


was this a shot at me :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 01:44 AM~9637363
> *what ****?    Its sweet.    The 57 is alright too.    :biggrin:    Good job homie.    I love that paint and the wheels.  :cheesy:    That better crybaby/bedwetter?    :biggrin:
> *


thats better  





i think im going with different wheels now...


think it would be better to do thinner ones in front?


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 02:00 AM~9637432
> *was this a shot at me :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


...i think it was the ones posting all the pics last nighth  :angry:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

not at anyone..... we all guilty of it.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ok i just got home WHY THE FUCK IS MY NIGHT CREW TOPIC LOCKED?


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 7 2008, 10:00 PM~9637432
> *was this a shot at me :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



no.... but u missed a pic of mopar with a hot bitch on it..... :biggrin:  good luck finding it in last nights Nite Crew.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 01:07 AM~9637456
> *no.... but u missed a pic of  mopar with a hot bitch on it.....  :biggrin:   good luck finding it in last nights Nite Crew.....
> *


PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN , PM IT TO ME I KNOW YA GOT IT SAVED.....


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 03:07 AM~9637456
> *no.... but u missed a pic of  mopar with a hot bitch on it.....  :biggrin:   good luck finding it in last nights Nite Crew.....
> *


hmmmmmmm...... *goes to night crew topic* :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2008, 10:08 PM~9637463
> *PIC OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN , PM IT TO ME I KNOW YA GOT IT SAVED.....
> *


go look in night crew..... its there.... i don't care that much for mopars..... i'd roll a 37 plymouth tho :cheesy:


----------



## mademan

whats krackalackin yall?

I just finished shaving my......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
hearse, and 70 impala clean.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 8 2008, 01:15 AM~9637485
> *
> 
> I
> hearse,
> *


PICS.... :angry:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 01:16 AM~9637492
> *PICS.... :angry:
> *


gimme a sec.

damn photobucket


----------



## rollinoldskoo

photobucket down for fixin....


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 01:16 AM~9637492
> *PICS.... :angry:
> *


still needs lots of work, but I decided I wanted it shaved :biggrin: , its one of the shitiest resins ive seen, 1/4 inch thick fashing in some places.


the impala "candy kiss" that im workin on. fully shaved , trunk lock, handles, emblems.

the driveshaft I made for my 66 jo-han hearse project, - aluminum


----------



## BODINE

mademan wanna get rid of a hearse


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 01:26 AM~9637517
> *mademan wanna get rid of a hearse
> *


im waiting for a call back from the guy in town I was tellin ya about :biggrin: if he comes through, then I will have one for ya .


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 8 2008, 02:27 AM~9637521
> *im waiting for a call back from the guy in town I was tellin ya about  :biggrin:  if he comes through, then I will have one for ya .
> *


 :0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0 
:0


----------



## 8-Ball

hey bodine send me that 2 dr so i can cast it homie ill pay shipping both ways


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 8 2008, 01:27 AM~9637521
> *im waiting for a call back from the guy in town I was tellin ya about  :biggrin:  if he comes through, then I will have one for ya .*




if you don't have enough to share with the whole class than don't bring it up. :angry: 








:biggrin:


----------



## mademan

ive gotta put some work into this "cash money" I gotta repaint the hood this spring though, cause it has a imprint in the bottom for you to cutout for a blower, and I used HOK on it and it kinda pulled the shape of the cutout up, so you can see the outline so I gotta strip that and fill/repaint. wich is gonna be hard cause its limegold pearl, over limetime, over orion silver. then im doin gold foil, and rims

"greens for the money, golds for the honeys"


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9637526
> *hey bodine send me that 2 dr so i can cast it homie ill pay shipping both ways
> *


 :nono: :nono: i hope u not casting beto's caddy too..... :scrutinize: karma's a bitch.....


----------



## LowandBeyond

love them colors. :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 7 2008, 10:31 PM~9637530
> *ive gotta put some work into this "cash money" I gotta repaint the hood this spring though, cause it has a imprint in the bottom for  you to cutout for a blower, and I used HOK on it and it kinda pulled the shape of the cutout up, so you can see the outline so I gotta strip that and fill/repaint. wich is gonna be hard cause its limegold pearl, over limetime, over orion silver. then im doin gold foil, and rims
> "greens for the money, golds for the honeys"
> *


same for the hood on my 82 elco.....


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 02:30 AM~9637527
> *if you don't have enough to share with the whole class then im gonna go in the corner and cry  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 01:33 AM~9637542
> *()=======):0
> *


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 02:32 AM~9637532
> *:nono:  :nono: i hope u not casting beto's caddy too.....  :scrutinize: karma's a bitch.....
> *


for myself thats not karma homie thats keepin somethin i dont kno if i will get another one of so how is that karma they r goin to be for personaly use


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 10:35 PM~9637546
> *for myself thats not karma homie thats keepin somethin i dont kno if i will get another one of so how is that karma they r goin to be for personaly use
> *


just buy one from twinn then.... they put in the work making them and the molds


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 01:26 AM~9637517
> *mademan wanna get rid of a hearse
> *


get back bitches, im first in line.... :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 7 2008, 10:29 PM~9637526
> *hey bodine send me that 2 dr so i can cast it homie ill pay shipping both ways
> *


did i read it wrong??


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 02:29 AM~9637526
> *hey bodine send me that 2 dr so i can cast it homie ill pay shipping both ways
> *


hmmmmm :0


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 02:36 AM~9637551
> *get back bitches, im first in line.... :angry:  :cheesy:
> *


BACKOFF!!!!!............... you wont even build it :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 02:39 AM~9637557
> *hmmmmm :0
> *


i cant do that sorry  






its would be taking bizzness awya from him


----------



## BODINE

im out will get pics up tomorrow of the 57


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 8 2008, 01:44 AM~9637566
> *im out will get pics up tomorrow of the 57
> *


aight! cya


----------



## 8-Ball

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 02:39 AM~9637555
> *did i read it wrong??
> *


yea i said i would pay shipin of the 3dr to me and the original back to him. its all good ill just make me one damn never wouldve asked if i knew it wouldve got blown up like that like ima cast it and sell them sorry homie didnt mean to offend you like that.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

_



Originally posted by BODINE@Jan 8 2008, 01:40 AM~9637559
*BACKOFF!!!!!............... you wont even build it  :biggrin:
*

Click to expand...

AAH YOU KNOW THAT A LINE OF * BULLSHIT!*_


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 03:07 AM~9637456
> *no.... but u missed a pic of  mopar with a hot bitch on it.....  :biggrin:   good luck finding it in last nights Nite Crew.....
> *


FOUND IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2008, 11:36 PM~9636957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wanna race?


----------



## SOLOW Models

Are PEGASUS 1014 2 piece?









If not which ones are?


----------



## southside groovin

nope but 1109s and 1301s r


----------



## SOLOW Models

Cool thanks!


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 8 2008, 01:33 AM~9637538
> *same for the hood on my 82 elco.....
> *


Earlier versions of the elco (the 2 headlight one that's orange on the box) don't have the cut out. I always run away from those because the look like crap from the bottom and are guarenteed to fuck up.


----------



## BigPoppa

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2008, 01:45 AM~9637568
> *yea i said i would pay shipin of the 3dr to me and the original back to him. its all good ill just make me one damn never wouldve asked if i knew it wouldve got blown up like that like ima cast it and sell them sorry homie didnt mean to offend you like that.
> *


it costs over 100 dollars in rubber just to mold it. Is it really worth it to do it to cast just ONE?


----------



## tyhodge07

when do we get our topic back :angry:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 AM~9638723
> *when do we get our topic back :angry:
> *


Where'd it go?


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 11:56 AM~9638723
> *when do we get our topic back :angry:
> *


i would have to say when u stop whorin :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Jan 8 2008, 11:00 AM~9639226
> *i would have to say when u stop whorin :biggrin:
> *


In other words, never! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 09:56 AM~9638723
> *when do we get our topic back :angry:
> *


NO SHIT AM I GOING TO HAVE TO RANDOMLY FUCK UP OTHER TOPICS NOW??? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 11:45 AM~9639577
> *NO SHIT AM I GOING TO HAVE TO RANDOMLY FUCK UP OTHER TOPICS NOW??? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


BAN HIM! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2008, 11:55 AM~9639648
> *BAN HIM!    :biggrin:
> *


WELL DAMMIT... :angry: I WANT OUR TOPIC BACK...... :angry: :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 01:20 PM~9639812
> *WELL DAMMIT... :angry: I WANT OUR TOPIC BACK...... :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 8 2008, 12:25 PM~9639850
> *:0
> *












* BRING BACK THE NIGHT CREW TOPIC!!!!!!* PLEASE?


----------



## 1ofaknd

If you want to talk..do it here.

that topic turned into a whorefest with retarded replies...stupid smiley's...and other un needed posts. If you feel you need to fuck up other topics because of it, feel free, but you wont last very long


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 8 2008, 01:56 PM~9640440
> *
> 
> that topic turned into a whorefest with retarded replies...stupid smiley's...and other un needed posts.
> *


THATS THE POINT A WHORE TOPIC, YOU SHOULD HAVE LOCKED THIS TOPIC INSTEAD, IT WAS HALF AS POPULAR.......


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:58 PM~9640451
> *THATS THE POINT A WHORE TOPIC, YOU SHOULD HAVE LOCKED THIS TOPIC INSTEAD, IT WAS HALF AS POPULAR.......
> *


This topic is for general discussion. Not post whoring. Not posting just for the sake of posting. If you want to do stupid shit like that, go to offtopic.

I was going to unlock it in a few days, but now that you say it was just a whore topic, it wont get unlocked.


----------



## spikekid999

whos the one buildin the mid 80s camaro lowrider model??


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 8 2008, 03:02 PM~9640482
> *This topic is for general discussion. Not post whoring. Not posting just for the sake of posting. If you want to do stupid shit like that, go to offtopic.
> 
> I was going to unlock it in a few days, but now that you say it was just a whore topic, it wont get unlocked.
> *


Good job Reverend Hearse. :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 8 2008, 02:02 PM~9640482
> *This topic is for general discussion. Not post whoring. Not posting just for the sake of posting. If you want to do stupid shit like that, go to offtopic.
> 
> I was going to unlock it in a few days, but now that you say it was just a whore topic, it wont get unlocked.
> *


I THINK YOU MISUNDERSTOOD ME , I MEANT IT WAS A PLACE FOR THE BORED PEOPLE TO CONGREGATE AND SHOOT THE SHIT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT, WHILE I DO AGREE THE SMILEY POSTS WITH NOTHING MORE ARE WORTHLESS AND SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED, CANT WE HAVE OUR TOPIC BACK , ILL PLAY NICE......


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 03:19 PM~9640622
> *I THINK YOU MISUNDERSTOOD ME , I MEANT IT WAS A PLACE FOR THE BORED PEOPLE TO CONGREGATE AND SHOOT THE SHIT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE NIGHT, WHILE I DO AGREE THE SMILEY POSTS WITH NOTHING MORE ARE WORTHLESS AND SHOULD NOT BE ALLOWED, CANT WE HAVE OUR TOPIC BACK , ILL PLAY NICE......
> *


1ofaknd.he did say please.


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 8 2008, 04:05 PM~9640511
> *whos the one buildin the mid 80s camaro lowrider model??
> *


----------



## BiggC

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Jan 8 2008, 04:32 PM~9640731-->
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This one???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MARINATE_@Jan 4 2008, 08:04 PM~9608821
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: OLD SCHOOL!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## spikekid999

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2008, 05:22 PM~9641062
> *This one???
> *


ya ya thats the one :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 8 2008, 12:36 PM~9639909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRING BACK THE NIGHT CREW TOPIC!!!!!! PLEASE?
> *


lol


----------



## tyhodge07

really, i dont see a problem if we whore or not whore.. atleast it was all staying in one topic.. as you could see from the post counts in the topic, the ones that bitch moan and groan about the whoring doesnt post in there.. all it took was 1 person to bitch, and im sure thats what happened.. so now all the fun it ruined.. and honestly, ill say it now.. this mcba shit, tryin to run the show is gettin old.. seems like only a handful of members here get their way and do the same shit others do, but dont get chewed out about it.. i signed up for this account to waste time in the first place.. now i cant do shit i liked doin without someone talkin shit.. the night crew topic was mainly used at night and when hardly anyone was on.. it never carried into the day with bull shit, besides a post here and there.. all thats gonna happen now is other tipics gettin filled with shit.. atleast it was all stayin in one place. :uh: :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 06:05 PM~9641392
> *really, i dont see a problem if we whore or not whore.. atleast it was all staying in one topic.. as you could see from the post counts in the topic, the ones that bitch moan and groan about the whoring doesnt post in there.. all it took was 1 person to bitch, and im sure thats what happened.. so now all the fun it ruined.. and honestly, ill say it now.. this mcba shit, tryin to run the show is gettin old.. seems like only a handful of members here get their way and do the same shit others do, but dont get chewed out about it.. i signed up for this account to waste time in the first place.. now i cant do shit i liked doin without someone talkin shit.. the night crew topic was mainly used at night and when hardly anyone was on.. it never carried into the day with bull shit, besides a post here and there.. all thats gonna happen now is other tipics gettin filled with shit.. atleast it was all stayin in one place. :uh: :twak:
> *


nobody bitched about anything...I decided enough was enough.
This topic gets whored enough as is, why do we need TWO topics like this?

If you only created your account so you can whore it up, then you wont miss it too much. You've already had issues with post whoring in the past...as shown by your 60% warning. Obviously the lessen hasn't' been learned


and none of these were even from me!


Code:


Warned by  	Notes
              ****      Warned on Oct 4 2007, 01:49 AM
            Added to warn level  posting links to log out

              ****      Warned on Feb 19 2006, 01:29 PM
             Added to warn level  POST WHORING

              ****       Warned on Jan 30 2006, 07:08 AM
             Added to warn level  whoring

so dont blame mcba for the topic getting locked. It has nothing to do with it. Take the bullshit to off topic, or go use the live chat to talk about nothing. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=27348


----------



## tyhodge07

exactly, when we take the shit to offtopic, we get banned, all my bans have came from offtopic  last ban for whoring was 2006, its now 2 years later :uh: and i never said you banned me and i never blamed mcba for gettin the topic locked.. all i said, was im tired of this mcba bull shit tryin to run the show.. 90% of topics in this section are mcba topics, if it has somethin to do about someone, to a build, to stupid shit, to w/e.. i dont see them gettin closed.. now other people asking a question how to do something, they get flamed for it than topic deleted.. and since u dont see a point in 2 of these topics, whyd the night crew one (that was used more than this one) get locked and not this one? possibly cuz its carring a mcba members name on the topic starter :dunno: idk... startin to seem like some bullshit around here lately.. now that ive spoke my mind, feel free to comment on it.. and you know ryan i havent had a problem with you, and this isnt directed towards you, just about the whole model section in general


----------



## 1ofaknd

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Jan 8 2008, 07:14 PM~9641871
> *exactly, when we take the shit to offtopic, we get banned, all my bans have came from offtopic  last ban for whoring was 2006, its now 2 years later :uh: and i never said you banned me and i never blamed mcba for gettin the topic locked.. all i said, was im tired of this mcba bull shit tryin to run the show.. 90% of topics in this section are mcba topics, if it has somethin to do about someone, to a build, to stupid shit, to w/e.. i dont see them gettin closed.. now other people asking a question how to do something, they get flamed for it than topic deleted..  and since u dont see a point in 2 of these topics, whyd the night crew one (that was used more than this one) get locked and not this one? possibly cuz its carring a mcba members name on the topic starter :dunno: idk... startin to seem like some bullshit around here lately.. now that ive spoke my mind, feel free to comment on it.. and you know ryan i havent had a problem with you, and this isnt directed towards you, just about the whole model section in general
> *


This topic wasn't started as just a straight out whore topic. Go back and read the first page of the night crew topic, and then read this one.

This topic is for posting stuff that don't necessitate making a totally new topic. (a quick question, a quick picture, etc) and it has overall, done it's purpose. 

Your topic, was just a whore topic from the start, plain and simple. At least i left one of them open, i was going to just delete both of them. If you get banned or whoring in off topic, then why do you think it's ok to do it in actual subject forums as this one? I wasn't singling you out, there are several others that whore just as much, but you seem to be the only one that was mad enough about not being able to post whore your day away, and spoke up. lol

And you wonder why there is so much mcba talk and members topics...well that's who's building! All the non builders are posting smiley's and bullshit elsewhere  lol

As for the topic that got flamed and deleted? The only one i can think of recently is the "post your custom grills" topic, which the Original poster got flamed for about 20 replies straight by all of you, all of which were deleted by me, topic remains open for anyone with a productive and non-flaming response.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384195

If that's not it, then let me know what topic it is.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

RIP NIGHT CREW TOPIC....  

May 23 2007-January 8 2008


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## tyhodge07

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 8 2008, 07:25 PM~9641958
> *This topic wasn't started as just a straight out whore topic. Go back and read the first page of the night crew topic, and then read this one.
> 
> This topic is for posting stuff that don't necessitate making a totally new topic. (a quick question, a quick picture, etc) and it has overall, done it's purpose.
> 
> Your topic, was just a whore topic from the start, plain and simple. At least i left one of them open, i was going to just delete both of them. If you get banned or whoring in off topic, then why do you think it's ok to do it in actual subject forums as this one? I wasn't singling you out, there are several others that whore just as much, but you seem to be the only one that was mad enough about not being able to post whore your day away, and spoke up. lol
> 
> And you wonder why there is so much mcba talk and members topics...well that's who's building! All the non builders are posting smiley's and bullshit elsewhere    lol
> 
> As for the topic that got flamed and deleted? The only one i can think of recently is the "post your custom grills" topic, which the Original poster got flamed for about 20 replies straight by all of you, all of which were deleted by me, topic remains open for anyone with a productive and non-flaming response.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=384195
> 
> If that's not it, then let me know what topic it is.
> *


read the first page of the night crew topic.. didnt see anywhere that it was intended for everyone to whore in.. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=340468
the first one to speak about whoring was youn and stated is this just another whore topic.. meaning randumb shit would be the other.. and as for the night crew topic is wasnt stated as just a straight out whore topic either.. so ur meaning of locking the thread isnt coming across as your saying.. i have a right as a member of lil to post as i feel and i was doing so and keeping it in one topic.. i could of done it in every other topic.. and for the grills topic, yes i did post the first pic.. and u cant tell me if i didnt someone else wouldnt have. and i also wasnt the only one that did. and i wasnt talkin about that topic, im talkin about topics in general over the past year.. it wasnt ever bad until this past year.. i know i was the one to speak up first.. i just know alot of people wont and keep it to theirselves, lol.. so i decided to on behalf of the night crew :biggrin: and the night crew topic had alot of talk that went on, and i see smilies everywhere, if their being used wrong, why do we got them?


----------



## 1ofaknd

it doesn't matter..the post whoring will cease, and if people need to be banned for it to stop, i got no problem cracking down. 

and if this topic get's bad, it'll be done with as well.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:uh: ITS GONNA BE LIKE SCALE AUTOS FORUMS IF THIS CONTINUES...... :nosad:


----------



## tyhodge07

the question ive asked that hasnt seemed to have gotten answered is why wasnt this one closed and the other one was? u stated the other one was used for whoring by what the first page said.. i check back and it didnt say nothing about it being intended for that, and pretty much said both topics were for whoring. i think its cuz this ones carrying a mcba members name as the topic starter and the other wasnt.. i dont see mcba members topics gettin locked or closed, just a bunch of others.. i think my point is pretty valid and lookin to be true  as i said, mcba is tryin to run the show, seems like bs to me :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd

ok, both are closed now. Your wish is my command


----------

